# ******The Darling Buds of May Babies 2010*****



## muddles

May Babies

*1st*
LogansMama :blue: *Dillon Matthew born 20.04.10 weighing 7lbs 6 oz. *
dmn1156 :pink: *Lucie born 17.04.10 weighing 7lb 1oz. *
Heidi :pink: * Baby Millie born 11.05.10 weighing 9lb 3.5oz*
kitten.k :blue: *Naveen born April 29th weighing 7lbs 3oz*
Pixie81 :pink: *Amelia Rose born 17.04.10 weighing 6lb 6oz.*
lily123 :pink: *Esmee Rae born 16.05.10 weighing 7 pounds and 3 ounces*
terridee69 :pink: * Talia born 21.04.10 weighing 6lb 6oz*

*2nd*
Mrs A :blue: *Jaiden Robert born 30.04.10 weighing 7lbs 12oz*
Lara310809 :pink: * CHLOE ROSE born 27.04.10 weighing 7lb 8oz*
mojo401 :blue: *Edward arrived weighing a healthy 8lbs 7oz*
LSU25 :blue: *Cameron Joseph born 28.04.10*

*3rd*
Muddles :yellow: *Oliver born 29.04.10 weighing 7lb 12oz.*
Hen :yellow: *Lottie born 07.05.10*

*4th*
Chikadee77 :blue: * Gideon born 13.05.10 weighing 7lbs 13oz*
marie-louise :yellow: *Matthew born 03.05.10 weighing 7lb 9 oz*
RedRose :yellow: *Lily born 12.05.10 weighing 8lbs *

*5th*
jolou :blue: * Harrison born 30.04.10 weighing 9llb1oz * 
Petite :pink: *Abbey born on 05.05.10 weighing 9lbs *
acdmommy :blue: *Torianha Elizabelle Rose born 01.05.10 weighing 7lbs 11ozs*
lilhoppy86 :pink: *Tahlia Jade Perry born 7.05.10*

*6th*
Sam9kids :blue: *Jenson William born 28.02.10 weighing 3lb 10 1/2*
sambam :pink: *Brogan born 3.05.10 weighing 7lb 10oz*
bexxie :blue: *Harry William born 18.04.10 weighing 7lb 5oz*
Mrs RC :yellow: *Lucas born 17.05.10*

*7th*
Wellington :pink: *Imogen born 07.05.10 weighing 9lbs*
supriseBump_x :yellow: * Riley born 02.05.10 weighing 8lbs 7oz*
emera35 :blue: *Rohan James born 11.04.10 weighing 5lb11oz*
maybebaby3 :blue: *Owen John 17.05.10 weighing 8lb 14 1/2*
debjolin :pink: *Emily Cara born 09.05.10 weighing 8lbs 2.5ozs*
mummy78 :yellow: *Finley Brooklyn Gardner born 19/5/10 weighing 8lbs 4oz*
maytobe :yellow: *Baby girl born 1.05.10*
AyaChan :pink: *Summer-Rose Davies was born May 8th weighing 6lbs 6oz*
Kelly87 :blue: *Ethan born 27.04.10 weighing 7lb 10oz*

*8th*
laney_1981 :yellow: *Matthew Ian Gordon born 13.05.10 weighing 9lbs 4ozs*
Taurustot09 :pink: *Sophia Rose born 03.05.10 *
clogsy90 :pink: * Georgia Lillie Ann Johnson 24.04.10 weighing 8lb 2oz*
disneybride :blue: *Caleb Joseph born 13.05.10 weighing 8lbs 1/2 an ounce *
ellahstruts :pink: *Dolcie Elizabeth Jennifer born 22nd April weighing 7lb 11oz*
ginab :pink: *Baby born 15.05.10*

*9th*
hope&faith09 :pink: *Amy Eleanor born 15.05.10*
Su B :blue: *Joel Alexander was born on 16th May*
lilmama :pink: *Saniah Renae born 6.05.10 weighing 5lbs 12oz*
fifie123 :pink: *Emily born 03.05.10 weighing 7lbs 7oz* 

*10th*
OmiOmen :blue: *Joshua James born 4th of May weighting 6lbs 14oz*
Mork :yellow: *Baby girl born 26.05.10*
Shady_R :pink: * Baby girl born 10.05.10 weighing 8lb 3oz*
Blossom9 :pink: *Rose born 02.05.10 weighing 9lbs.*
belleii :blue: *Riley born 16.05.10 weighing 8lb3oz*
happymamma :blue: *Kolby born 29.04.10 weighing 5 lbs 13.5 oz*

*11th*
kittenmama :blue: *Alexander Miles born 17.04.10 weighing 6lbs 9oz*
L-C :blue: *Will born 13.05.10 weighing 8lb*

*12th*
iznil8 :yellow: *Megan born 05.05.10 weighing 6lbs 13*
lunarsea :blue: *Adrian Alexander born 14.05.10 weighing 6lbs 12oz*
Pikefoldpixel :pink: *Maddison Grace born 20.05.2010 weighing 7lbs 15oz.*
mommy43 :pink: *Isabel born17.5.10 weighing 7lb 9 1/2 ozs*
MeowMix :pink: *Eveline on 29th April weighing 6lb*
kathryn06 :pink: *Gabriella born 19th May*

*13th*
Sarahwoo :blue: *Oliver born 08.05.10 weighing 6lb 8oz*

*14th*
babyhope :blue: *Dylan born 07.05.10*
Mishmo76 :yellow: *Archie born 10-5-2010 weighing 6lbs 14oz *
AJM999 :yellow: *Baby boy born 18.05.10*
PhoxiestFox :yellow: *Ellie born 16th May, weighing 7lb 15 oz*
May Mum2b :pink: *Isla born 06.05.10 weighing 10lbs 9oz *
MrsJaredLeto :pink: *Imogen Mae Reilly born on 16.05.10 weighing 7lbs 3oz *

*15th*
justincase007 :pink: *Lily born 10.05.10 weighing 7 lbs 13 oz*
paula88 :pink: *Sophie born 27.05.10*
Shylovebird :pink: *Isabelle born 23/05/10 *

*16th*
Cactusgirl :blue: *Che born 17.05.10 weighing just under 9lbs*
daisyfflur :yellow: *Olivia Daisy Ann, 7lbs 8oz born 16.05.10*
JIGGY :blue: *Archie born 20.05.10 weighing 7lb 11oz*
laura4disney :pink: *Grace Elizabeth born 15.05.10 weighing 6lb 2oz*
pa2k84 :blue: *Lucas Richard Farrar born 06.05.10 weighing 7lbs *
Josefin :blue: *Theodor born 01.06.10 weighing 9lb 15oz*
ell254 :blue: *Harry born weighing 9lb 4oz*

*17th*
A3my :blue: *Alexander Dylan born 19.05.10 weighing 7lb 1oz*
malpal :pink: and :pink: TWINS *Freya & Layla born 06.05.10 weighing 5lb14oz and 6lb 2oz*
BunnyFace :pink: *Eloise May born 03.05.10 weighing 5lbs 13oz*

*18th*
Sparkledust09 :yellow: *Jessica Rose born 22.05.10 weighing 7lb 14oz*
glitterbomb :blue: *Wyatt born 04.05.10 *
msp_teen :blue: *Marvell Bynum Jr 11.05.10weighing 8lbs 9oz*
nat310788 :blue: *Harvey born 17.05.10 weighing 8lb10*
Kirsti :blue: *Harry born 15.05.10 weighing 7lb 4oz*

*19th*
LulaBug :blue: *Ethan born 24.05.10 weighing 6lb 10oz*
chubbin :blue: *Jason John born 27.5.10 weighing 7lb*
Lili24 *Layla born 19.05.10 weighing 6lb 11oz*

*20th*
sandrass :pink: *Alessa Mackenzie born 10.05.10 weighing 8lb10oz*
LolaAnn :blue: *Baby boy was born 19.05.10 weighing 7lb 5oz*
happy2bme :blue: *Daniel born 21.05.10 weighing 8lb 7oz*
etoya :pink: *Ellie Naomi was born on May 10 weighing 9lbs 1oz*
MartaMi :blue: *Kristan born 12.05.10 weighing 5lbs 10z*

*21st*
windmills :pink: *Daisy 24.05.10 weighing 9lbs 9oz*
happygal :pink: *Olivia (Ollie) born 18.05.10 weighing 7lb 3oz*
cb1 :yellow: *Alex born 28.05.10 weighing 8lbs 6*
carriecinaz :pink: *Ella born 11.05.10 weighing 8lb 2oz*
mummykel1984 :blue: *Harry born 11.05.10 weighing 6lb 12oz*
xminimotox :blue: *Jack was born 29.05.10 weighing 7lbs 11.5*
Las78 :pink: *Rianna, born on 18/5/10 weighing 6lb 7oz. *
aw1990 :yellow: *Maddison born 26.05.10 weighing 6lbs 14oz*
rach2010 :blue: *Oscar born 18.05.10 weighing 7lb 1 and 1/2 onces*
Smidge :pink: *Sophie Aimee Rose born 06/06/2010*

*22nd*
quail :blue: *Toby born 31.05.10 weighing 8lb 15*
tammii1981 :pink: *Ruby Belle Burnett born 25.06.10 weighing 7lb 9oz*
~NEL~ :yellow: *Baby boy born 26.05.10*
puffins'mom :blue: *Drew Alexander born 22.05.10 weighing 7lb 12oz*
Lilybean :yellow: *Hayden George Rylance born 29.05.10 weighing 7lb 3oz*

*23rd*
Pussy Galore :pink: *Chloe Ava Lomas 15.05.10 weighing 6lb 7oz*
kitabird :blue: *Xander born 28.05.10 weighing 8lb 2oz*
happyface82 :pink: * Baby K born on April 25th 2.400kg *

*24th*
abz :pink: *Baby girl born 02.06.10 weighing 6lb 3oz*
better2gether :pink: *Baby girl born in May* 

*25th*
Widger :yellow: *Daniel born 01.06.10 weighing 8lb 8oz*
poppy fields :yellow: *Naomi, born 19.05.10*
ktm_x :pink: *Ellie-Louise Kathleen Dey born 25.05.10 weighing 6lb 8*
Marie Alana :pink: *Krystal born 13.05.10 weighing 6lb 5oz*
DW&MJ :pink: *Averie Nicole born 16.05.10 weighing 5lbs 13oz*

*26th*
Junebug_CJ :pink: *Zoëlle born 2.06.10 weighing 7 lbs 1 oz*
sallyanne :pink: *Sophie Anne Louise Born 7th June weighing 6lb 8oz*
fluffpuffin :pink: *Isla Caris born on 6th June weighing 8lbs 1oz*
princess23 :pink: *Imogen Louise born on 11.05.10 weighing 8lb 5oz*
Charlieblue :pink:
Martz :pink: 
mummymercedes :blue:

*27th*
Boudica :blue: *Archie born 4th June 2010 weighing 7lb 5.5oz*

*28th*
insomnimama :pink: *Lucia born 27.05.10 weighing 7lbs 13oz*
Missy86 :blue: *Rhys born 06.06.10 weighing 8lb 7 oz*
jessndoug :blue: *Joshua Alexander Hernandez born 08.05.10 weighing 6lbs 8oz*
modo :blue: *Robert (Bobby) born 21.05.10 weighing 7lbs 5oz*
grumpygal76 :blue: *Sean Daniel born 11.06.10 at 3:49pm 7lbs 14 oz 21 in*

*29th*
rox.bear :blue: *Blake Matthew Parkin born 04/06/10 weighing 8 lbs 1oz*
Janny Wanny :yellow: *Jared born 08.06.10 weighing 9lb 5 *
BabeeAngel :yellow: *Isabelle Emily born 17.05.10 weighing 6lbs 7 oz*
Jo1984 :yellow: *Thomas William born 28.05.10 weighing 7lb 15oz*
kazolvintony :pink: *Angel-Marie born 29.05.10 weighing 7lb 1oz*
Janiepops :yellow: *Noah Albert born 07.06.10*
thechosenone :pink: *Baby Girl born 28.05.10 weighing 6lbs and 8oz*
Tashry :blue: *Knox born May 24th weighing 7 pounds 12 oz*

*30th*
bunnyhop :yellow: *Autumn Willow born 09.06.10*
Lynsey1986 :blue: *Luke Alfie Stephen Emmins born 24.05.10 weighing 8lb 3*
wittylass :yellow: *Alfie Anthony Brown born 31st May weighing 7lb 6*
Wiffie81 :yellow: *Jacob William Burnett born 12.06.10 weighing 8lb 2oz*
Scampie :blue: *Finley born 10.06.10*
xxEMZxx :blue:
corrie anne :pink:
Moongirl :yellow:

*31st*
Frufru :pink: *Joni born 24.04.10 weighing 5lb9oz*
leoniebabey :blue: *Morgan born 19.05.10 weighing 8lb 2.5oz*
bishybarnaby :blue:


----------



## Mrs A

may 2nd BLUE bump 

woohoo 1st to post too go me! im usually last at everything :D xxxxx


----------



## muddles

Mrs A said:


> may 2nd BLUE bump
> 
> woohoo 1st to post too go me! im usually last at everything :D xxxxx

Added you!


----------



## Racheltn

Holy Crap!! May mommies are already in 3rd tri? Good gosh does time go by

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev050pbs__.png


----------



## muddles

Only because I sneaked in a few days early! Not properly in third trimester until Monday. Time flies though doesn't it?!


----------



## LogansMama

I'm here too! Due May 1st with a baby boy! WOW!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Hi Ladies!
I'm not officially 3rd tri for a couple more weeks but I'm finding myself lurking on here more than second tri now, can I half join even if it is so early?
I'm due May 13th :)
Sarah x


----------



## muddles

Added everyone who has posted so far. Will next update tomorrow evening as off to bed now and can't do it at work.


----------



## muddles

Sarahwoo said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I'm not officially 3rd tri for a couple more weeks but I'm finding myself lurking on here more than second tri now, can I half join even if it is so early?
> I'm due May 13th :)
> Sarah x

Course you can. Sneak in early like me. Do you want a bump colour beside your name?


----------



## Sarahwoo

muddles said:


> Sarahwoo said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!
> I'm not officially 3rd tri for a couple more weeks but I'm finding myself lurking on here more than second tri now, can I half join even if it is so early?
> I'm due May 13th :)
> Sarah x
> 
> Course you can. Sneak in early like me. Do you want a bump colour beside your name?Click to expand...

Thank you :flower:

I'm a blue bump :happydance::happydance:

Third tri makes it all a bit real doesn't it . . . even if I'm not officially there yet!


----------



## LSU25

May 2nd Blue Bump


----------



## melissa2332

im due may 11 and its a girl


----------



## mommyof3girls

Welcome over May Babies. It seems just like yesterday I was moving over here. Time is flying by.


----------



## sandrass

hehe Im pretty early...only 24 weeks right now, but due May 20 :D last scan said 70% chance girl so lets go with team :pink: for now! If it changes I will update :happydance:

Hope its ok for me to butt in so early:haha:


----------



## BabeeAngel

I have a list of may baby due dates / bump colors would you like it to post in here?


----------



## lizardbreath

This thread kinda makes me Sad lol it makes me realise how close my daughters first birthday is , Congrats to all you May mommies i know i wouldnt want to have my baby in any other month


----------



## LSU25

I know, it really does seem like I was on this board posting my BFP and now...wow less then 14 weeks till monster man is here


----------



## BabyHaines

OMG....May mummies already?! Wow!!
I feel like I've just joined 3rd tri and I'm due at the beginning of March!!

Congratulations ladieeeees and welcome over :)


----------



## Wellington

Hello!

A pink bump for me - due the 7th May, but been told to be prepared for earlier due to SUA..... watch this space!

Thanks!


----------



## jolou

oh gosh i been lurking for a few days now im due may 5th with a blue bump. im still hangin in the 2nd tri too lol


----------



## laney_1981

I'm due the 8th May and have stayed on team yellow. Have another scan in 2 weeks so looking forward to seeing baba g again. How he/she is healthy and growing


----------



## supriseBump_x

Im not quite 3rd Tri yet... A week and a day to go but thought id have a wee nosey. 
Im due May 7th with a lil surprise :) 
Anyone else due the 7th? :) xxxx


----------



## Taurustot09

may 8th ( pink bump!) ;) not due in third tri till next week tho hehe... ;)


----------



## Sam9kids

May 6th for me with a blue bump!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Hey early May babies!!

I still not ready for the scary, scary world of third tri... but it took me weeks to catch up with the May babies thread when you all moved over to second tri... 
so I am going to stay in second tri until 27 weeks but pop over and have a nosey from time to time just to keep up! :)

I also love the birth stories on 3rd tri... am I wierd!?!

I am on team :pink: and due on 23 May! Can you add me to the list please?

Enjoy third tri... arrrgghh... how quickly is time going!?


----------



## Cactusgirl

Pussy Galore said:


> I also love the birth stories on 3rd tri... am I wierd!?!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yes you are - now come back with me immediately to 2nd tri you naughty Pussy Galore!!!


----------



## jolou

lol i bet you cant wait for the tv show to start on c4 then pussy galore :)


----------



## Pussy Galore

Cactusgirl said:


> Pussy Galore said:
> 
> 
> I also love the birth stories on 3rd tri... am I wierd!?!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yes you are - now come back with me immediately to 2nd tri you naughty Pussy Galore!!!
> 
> *sighs* .. heading back to second tri with her tail between her legs!! :blush:
> 
> (still going to be nosey and keep up with this thread though!!)Click to expand...


----------



## Pussy Galore

jolou said:


> lol i bet you cant wait for the tv show to start on c4 then pussy galore :)

...ooh I'm not sure I actually want to watch live births! I just loving reading the birth stories in third tri!! Watching will make it all too real :wacko:


----------



## muddles

All added up to here. 

Hello to everyone who has posted since last night :wave:

Welcome to the other sneaky people like me, the more the merrier I say! Though agree having to actually start thinking about being in the trimester where you have to give birth is very scary, but super exciting too. :happydance:


----------



## emera35

Hi! I'm sneaking in too :)

I'm a blue bump - May 7th

:happydance:


----------



## girl friday

Hello ladies! Gosh, I can't believe May mummies are starting to move over already! That's mad!
x


----------



## muddles

emera35 said:


> Hi! I'm sneaking in too :)
> 
> I'm a blue bump - May 7th
> 
> :happydance:

Hello! Added you too.


----------



## muddles

BabeeAngel said:


> I have a list of may baby due dates / bump colors would you like it to post in here?

Thanks for the offer but I think I should get permission from each person who wants to be added as some people's due date or bump colour may have changed or they may no longer use the forum, and I am easily confused if things change! :lol:


----------



## Frufru

...........sneaking in ......... having a peak.......... due May 31st :pink: ........ sneaking back to 2nd tri before Cactusgirl catches me :haha:


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies! I have officially moved UP A BOX too - so now I am in the 7th box/month. Crazy - 3rd trimester - and 7th month! Its like lightning speed!

Oh - and today I filled out my hospital registration form tooo! Haven't dropped it off yet - but I FILLED IT OUT!


----------



## LogansMama

And about the "birth stories" - LOL. I was addicted to them last pregnancy... I watched every episode of "baby story" and the other ones on discovery health. The problem was - I would get majorly emotional during all of them, and cry like a loon most of the way through! Why I tortured myself I have no idea - but I did!

I'm not _as_ nervous (yet) this time around. I guess because I've done this before so I have a little idea of what to expect? Even though they say each time is different anyways! I don't know - I'm sure I WILL be... but it hasn't totally hit me yet....


----------



## quail

hi i have a few more weeks in second tri left yet but thought i would sneak in .im due 22nd may with a blue bump.xxx


----------



## muddles

Added everyone from today. Will be back tomorrow to add any new people.


----------



## Mrs A

LogansMama said:


> Hi ladies! I have officially moved UP A BOX too - so now I am in the 7th box/month. Crazy - 3rd trimester - and 7th month! Its like lightning speed!
> 
> Oh - and today I filled out my hospital registration form tooo! Haven't dropped it off yet - but I FILLED IT OUT!

that will be me too in 20 mins :D xxxxx


----------



## LogansMama

Mrs A said:


> LogansMama said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I have officially moved UP A BOX too - so now I am in the 7th box/month. Crazy - 3rd trimester - and 7th month!
> 
> that will be me too in 20 mins :D xxxxxClick to expand...

Its amazing - right? Never seemed like we would get to this point! But here we are!


----------



## babyhope

Ok I am sneaking in here too! LOL...I am due May 14th and I just found out it's a BOY!!!!! Team blue for me!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Frufru said:


> ...........sneaking in ......... having a peak.......... due May 31st :pink: ........ sneaking back to 2nd tri before Cactusgirl catches me :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## Cactusgirl

Pussy Galore said:


> Frufru said:
> 
> 
> ...........sneaking in ......... having a peak.......... due May 31st :pink: ........ sneaking back to 2nd tri before Cactusgirl catches me :haha:
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

I am the 3rd tri police - I feel like I am rounding up the naughty ones smoking behind the bike sheds!! :shrug:

Get back to 2nd tri NOW or I won't be held responsible when you read something you are not ready for!! :haha:


----------



## jolou

lol u girls make me giggle

frufru and pussy galore your fine sneaking over dont worry i wont spill the beans to cactus girl ;) oooo hiiiiiiiiii cactusgirl ;)

logan i used to watch birth stories too on the discovery health channels! i too would blub all the way through, in a funny way it helped me with the whole idea of giving birth. I also used to watch the baby whisperer, not sure if you got that in the states but was on the same channel as birth stories over here, that woman was amazing! i bought her books and they helped soooo much.


----------



## Mrs A

Weeeeeee 7th month and 7th box on the ticker for me ! :D xx


----------



## jolou

yay mrs a!


----------



## jackie.d

Hi may mummy's. x 
welcome :flower:
xxx


----------



## Mrs A

Thanks Jolou, and thanx for welcoming us Jackie xxxxx


----------



## clogsy90

seeing as everyone else seems to be sneaking over early i thought i would to lol. im down as due the 8th but by techniquely due the 7th and im having a pink bump


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies, thought I would pop across! Due May 9th with a pink bump! 

It feels very odd posting in a third tri thread! 

x x x


----------



## Mrs RC

Ahh!! am I in third tri now?! so scary!!

x


----------



## dmn1156

im coming over a day early 27 weeks tomorrow can i join due 1st may :pink: bump for me


----------



## OmiOmen

I don't think that my ticker goes up for another week but I am due the 10th with a blue bump. I lost track of the May babies thread on the second trimester a while back but will try to keep up with this one.


----------



## Sparkledust09

Hi, can you add me...my baby is due 18th May, team yellow :yellow:. Decided not to find out gender. I also am not in third trimester for a couple more weeks but I do lurk here every so often xxx :thumbup:


----------



## maybebaby3

Hi I'm 26wks 2day so does that make me 3rd tri as am in 27th wk of pregnancy now? :wacko:

Am due on 7th May with a :blue: bump! Please add me 2 the list!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

hope&faith09 said:


> Hey ladies, thought I would pop across! Due May 9th with a pink bump!
> 
> It feels very odd posting in a third tri thread!
> 
> x x x

I agree!!!


----------



## muddles

Damned double posts!


----------



## muddles

Ok think I have added everybody who posted up to here.

Cactus Girl sounds like you have been given a job! :lol: I am terrified of reading things I am not ready for and am only just beginning to come to terms with the fact that I am almost in the trimester where I actually have to give birth!


----------



## Mork

Hey all! 
I am here a few days early - due 10th May, staying on team yellow.
xx


----------



## muddles

Mork said:


> Hey all!
> I am here a few days early - due 10th May, staying on team yellow.
> xx

Added. Sneaked back on to do it as I am supposed to be doing some marking!


----------



## Heidi

Right i'm going to tell you all off!!!! :haha:
I'm due the 1st May and didnt think to see a May thread already with lots of posts, you naught ladies!!

So this is me, now officially in 3rd tri! Please can you add me to the list, i'm having a ickle girl.:cloud9:

Feel free to journal stalk me too :thumbup:


----------



## Shady_R

Cant believe that its that time already for may mummies to be in 3rd tri. Well to start coming over anyway. Im not quite over here propely yet, im just lurking and reading over here at the mo. But im due may 10 and expecting a girl.


----------



## kitten.k

LOL all the mother's for May 1 are not fully over here over here yet and already there is a thread :lol: i didnt expect it so early

Me: May 1st
color: :blue:


----------



## abz

howdy everyone. i'm nowhere near third tri (or so i keep telling myself :S) 

i am due on the 24th and my little bump is pink :)

am just popping in as last time i couldn't keep up and had about 30 pages to catch up on by the time i moved over :)

the thread titles look far too terrifying for me to consider moving over yet, so i'm running back to second tri. plus, the 2nd tri girls might come and 'get' me :D

abz xx


----------



## muddles

Ok all added up to here. Sorry for sneaking in so early! Hope I haven't stepped on any toes as I'm not due until the 3rd May so shouldn't be here until Monday! :lol:


----------



## A3my

Hello - I've sneaked over to say I am due May 17th and its a boy :blue: can you add me? xxx


----------



## jolou

i agree some of the titles are far too scary, i dont even wanna look for another 3 months ;)


----------



## Heidi

I'm so glad to be over here now tbh. the 2nd tri threads just aren't as relevant any more plus i love reading birth stories and the upcoming months to D day :)


----------



## muddles

Added you A3my.


----------



## Cactusgirl

abz said:


> the thread titles look far too terrifying for me to consider moving over yet, so i'm running back to second tri. plus, the 2nd tri girls might come and 'get' me :D
> 
> abz xx

Yes abz come back to second tri where the thread titles are warm and fuzzy!! :haha:


----------



## muddles

Two more hours then I am officially allowed to be in third trimester! Yipee!


----------



## corrie anne

I know i have been on here a little while but never replied on the may threads.
I'm Corrie Anne I am 26 DH is 30, We have 5 babies. Arrianna,7. Aidon,6. Alyssa will be 4 on the 7th of feb. Addison just turned 3 in jan. And Ariah is 22 months...
Anyways, I am due May 30th but i go into preterm labor and delivery so who knows when she will come. I am having my 5th girl.


----------



## LogansMama

corrie-anne - My god you are busy. I am always amazed by you ladies that have all these babies and not to mention have them back to back! 
AND YOU ARE SO YOUNG TOO! (lucky! I'm 33 going on #2) Are you planning more after #6, or will this be it for you, or is it up in the air still?


----------



## Windmills

I'm due on the 21st :) Won't be over here for a couple of weeks yet though :(


----------



## jolou

i take my hats off to the ladies who have babies back to back! i know i couldnt have coped lol

i went up a box over night yay! 2 more sleeps and i can officially say im in 3rd tri woooohooo


----------



## Heidi

muddles said:


> Two more hours then I am officially allowed to be in third trimester! Yipee!

Welcome to third Tri!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## sambam

hey - can u add me in for the 6th of may - pink bump please ;) xx


----------



## corrie anne

LogansMama said:


> corrie-anne - My god you are busy. I am always amazed by you ladies that have all these babies and not to mention have them back to back!
> AND YOU ARE SO YOUNG TOO! (lucky! I'm 33 going on #2) Are you planning more after #6, or will this be it for you, or is it up in the air still?

Hi, LogansMama~
We were planning on being done but since this baby is another girl(and we had planned a huge family anyways)i am thinking We will try for another or leave it up to fate after this one. I actually dont know though, i am thinking this will be my earliest baby yet since i am already having problems and i dont want to keep having earlier babies each time. But if i go full term, i will be happy to have more. (thank goodness OH has a great job.lol) I dont feel that young anymore.lol.


----------



## muddles

corrie anne said:


> I know i have been on here a little while but never replied on the may threads.
> I'm Corrie Anne I am 26 DH is 30, We have 5 babies. Arrianna,7. Aidon,6. Alyssa will be 4 on the 7th of feb. Addison just turned 3 in jan. And Ariah is 22 months...
> Anyways, I am due May 30th but i go into preterm labor and delivery so who knows when she will come. I am having my 5th girl.

WOW I take my hat of to you girl being on baby #6! Hopefully she will keep cooking for a while longer.


----------



## muddles

Added sambam, Katie_xx and corrie anne.


----------



## muddles

Heidi said:


> muddles said:
> 
> 
> Two more hours then I am officially allowed to be in third trimester! Yipee!
> 
> Welcome to third Tri!!!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## Lara310809

I'm due on 2nd May and have a :yellow: YELLOW :yellow: bump


----------



## muddles

Lara310809 said:


> I'm due on 2nd May and have a :yellow: YELLOW :yellow: bump

Added you. Lucky you only having a week and a day to go at work! Where are you emigrating to? How exciting.


----------



## corrie anne

Thank you!!


----------



## muddles

Any new people want adding?


----------



## muddles

Kittenmama saw your name on today's thread so added on this one which was started last week.


----------



## babyhope

I am ready to be in third trimester:haha: LOL...well I am not physically ready but I am emotionally ready:haha: I want to talk about baby showers and things we have bought for the baby....pretty much I want baby to be here already:cloud9:


----------



## jolou

morning! im getting bored of being pregnant now i just want Harrison here now lol Sophie has been asking now too when he is going to be coming out, i think she wants her happier mum back rather than the tired one she has at the moment lol


----------



## abz

you've moved over to the dark side jolou!! :-O

my friends little girl asked me if my baby had come out yet the other day :D

abz xx


----------



## jolou

haha bless! well sophie knows she was "cut out" when she was born so thinks it normal but the other day she said "mummy how would it come out if you didnt get your belly cut open" i explained where it normally comes from lol and she just said "oh ok but it cant come out your boobies can it? cos thats where milk comes from" what goes through her head at times


----------



## Windmills

:hissy: I'm feeling really impatient today, I WANT TO BE IN THIRD TRI! xx


----------



## Windmills

Oops- forgot to say in my first post :blush: Muddles could you please change me to :pink: ? :happydance:


----------



## jolou

hehehe katie


----------



## Taurustot09

katie_xx said:


> :hissy: I'm feeling really impatient today, I WANT TO BE IN THIRD TRI! xx

hehe..me too :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## babyhope

jolou said:


> haha bless! well sophie knows she was "cut out" when she was born so thinks it normal but the other day she said "mummy how would it come out if you didnt get your belly cut open" i explained where it normally comes from lol and she just said "oh ok but it cant come out your boobies can it? cos thats where milk comes from" what goes through her head at times

LOL! My son (who is 6) asked me "mom does it come out of your butt?" I wanted to laugh so bad, I just said "no, the doctor takes it out" I don't have the heart to explain the female area to him:haha:


----------



## Hen

Yay I'm in 3rd trimester now too!! Due on 3rd may and a yellow bump. Can't wait to meet my LO. Feels like getting to 3rd tri is a bit like getting to senior school!!!


----------



## Chikadee77

I'm due May 4th with a boy :D


----------



## muddles

Hen said:


> Yay I'm in 3rd trimester now too!! Due on 3rd may and a yellow bump. Can't wait to meet my LO. Feels like getting to 3rd tri is a bit like getting to senior school!!!

We have the same due date and Im having a yellow bump too!!!! Wooooo I will add you.


----------



## muddles

All added up to here. Katie I have changed bump colour to pink. 

You girls are funny! I am so glad none of my class (aged 7) have asked me how the baby will get out of my belly or how it got in there! One of them did lean on my belly the other day and the baby booted them in the head which soon made them move. :lol:


----------



## Blossom9

Hi, im not quite 27 weeks yet, but as im so close thought id have a peak at 3rd tri and saw this May babies thread. Can i be added? Im due May 10th . Very excited about joining 3rd tri on Monday. X


----------



## Xx-chelle-xX

Hey Im Due 10th May With My 1st Baby Im 20...Having A Girleeee xxx :D


----------



## Moongirl

Hi everyone!

Well i'm still a few weeks away from 3rd tri, and thought it'd be naughty to sneak in this early, but it just seems like i'm late :haha:

Definitely plan to stay in 2nd tri for a while longer (not quite up to facing the labour situation yet ;) ) but will keep up with this thread so it doesn't take me weeks to catch up!!

I'm due on May 30th (same as you Corrie Ann!) and am team yellow!!

Hope you're all doing well!
:hugs:


----------



## jolou

hey all!! i keep forgetting im ment to be in 3rd tri!! lol


----------



## marie-louise

I'm may 4th and am so excited to be here at last... ooh we are yellow!!!


----------



## malpal

Oooooooo i feel naughty being in here! I'm not officially allowed yet!!! 
I'm due May 17th with twin girlies! 
xxx


----------



## muddles

Added everyone up to here. Welcome! More of us each day, how exciting.


----------



## iznil8

Think i'm a bit early too but to hell with it, 3rd tri here I come!YEEEEHA


----------



## supriseBump_x

Im officially 3rd Tri on tomorrow :) 
Due May 7th and team yellow :) :hugs:


----------



## muddles

Hey supriseBump_x I added you then realised you were already on there. Welcome for tomorrow,


----------



## muddles

iznil8 said:


> Think i'm a bit early too but to hell with it, 3rd tri here I come!YEEEEHA

Do you want your due date and bump colour adding to the thread? Welcome to third trimester.


----------



## LogansMama

malpal said:


> Oooooooo i feel naughty being in here! I'm not officially allowed yet!!!
> I'm due May 17th with twin girlies!
> xxx

Malpal - you have extra permission to come early since you'll probably deliver early too! :)


----------



## RedRose

I'm due May 4th and on team Yellow :flower:


----------



## star213

hi all i am still officially in the 2nd tri thread, but thought i would post this one here, i am due 6th May, yellow bump!!!


----------



## malpal

LogansMama said:


> malpal said:
> 
> 
> Oooooooo i feel naughty being in here! I'm not officially allowed yet!!!
> I'm due May 17th with twin girlies!
> xxx
> 
> Malpal - you have extra permission to come early since you'll probably deliver early too! :)Click to expand...

Arrr bless you. I don't like the thought of being anything other than a may mummy! but i think i will need to come to terms with it soon! xx


----------



## Capsicum

Hello - I'm due on May 9th and was originally on team yellow but now on team blue. Looking forward to getting to know you fellow May-ers.


----------



## clogsy90

wohoo officially here now :) feel a bit in limbo seems to early to think about birth but to far to join in with 2nd tri ne1 else feel like this?


----------



## jolou

morning ladies! 

malpal i know what you mean about being anything other than a may mummy! no doubt they will section me a week early taking me into april... :( lol

clogsy yep dont feel quite ready talking about births etc but too far to talk about the 2nd tri stuff! its rather confusing lol

well im off away to llangollen for the weekend, hope you all are ok and see you when i get back! :)


----------



## Blossom9

Thanks for adding me :flower:. I forgot to say as well..... i'm on team:pink:


----------



## bexxie

Hi I am May 6th but reckon will come a lot earlier 24th April on MW's notes lol)

Am expecting a Blue bump.xx


----------



## muddles

Welcome to the newbies, even if they have sneaked over early like I did :lol: 

All added up to here.


----------



## Petite

Mee :)

5th May - :pink:

Thanks x


----------



## muddles

Added. Welcome to third tri!


----------



## LSU25

Ahhh it will be so nice in 2 days to offically be in the third tri...

Somedays I want my big man to come out and play and others...well I want him in there for a long time lol


----------



## Shady_R

Hey all thought id pop over and say hi again, not due over here till Monday but been lurking and reading over here for a while now lol. Feels more comfy over here than it does in 2nd tri now. This pregnancy has gone so quick again its mad, i weighed myself last night for the first time in a couple of months and have put on a couple of pounds id gay about 4 or 5, dont know why but i wasnt expecting to have put any on so was shocked at first lol, till i told myself stop being silly of course i would have put weight on, got a lovely bump for it too lol. Hope everyone is ok and has a good day today, the run is shining where i am and its looking like a gorgeous day out so may take the boys to the park today. See you all soon.


----------



## Taurustot09

i have been sneaking over lots too but can say i am officially in third tri today wooooohoooo!!!!! Hi Everyone!


----------



## iznil8

muddles said:


> iznil8 said:
> 
> 
> Think i'm a bit early too but to hell with it, 3rd tri here I come!YEEEEHA
> 
> Do you want your due date and bump colour adding to the thread? Welcome to third trimester.Click to expand...

Yes please and thanx for the welcome, I am due the 12th with a yellow bump!


----------



## muddles

Added you iznil8.


----------



## maybebaby3

how come a lot of u girls were not in the may babies 2nd tri thread?


----------



## Shady_R

maybebaby3 said:


> how come a lot of u girls were not in the may babies 2nd tri thread?

I was in there just didnt post a lot in there. I keep forgetting about the may babies thread.


----------



## maybebaby3

i remember u but i dont remember a lot of others shady!


----------



## ell254

May 16th and having a boy!


----------



## Shady_R

maybebaby3 said:


> i remember u but i dont remember a lot of others shady!

Lol wasnt too sure if you would remember me. It does kinda throw you a bit when you see names you dont recognise. Hope your well hun, how are things going at the mo.


----------



## muddles

Added up to here.

I also didn't post on the 2nd tri May babies thread. I am a teacher so can't get on here during the day, and have work to do most evenings so tend to log in then look at the boards every so often between marking books etc. 

I started a new May babies thread for third trimester as I thought there would be lots of people like me who hadn't posted much in 2nd tri thread but would in third tri, especially once materntity leave starts! Also a lot of the names shown on 2nd tri I don't see post at all so am guessing they no longer use the boards, or are lurkers rather than posters so thought by starting a new one only people who currently use the boards will be on the thread, and also it can be updated with any changes to due dates or bump colour. 

Look forward to chatting more.


----------



## Windmills

I want to be here now :hissy: I don't know anyone in second tri anymore!


----------



## Shady_R

Well i will be in 3rd tri officially tomorrow lol, but i know what you mean katie, its a bit empty over 2nd tri now with everyone slowly coming over to 3rd. Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## lunarsea

I'm due May 12th and having a little boy


----------



## OmiOmen

I got put off posting in the second trimester for a while, not because of the May babies thread but because it seemed like a small number of people were sometimes trying to start arguments and be judgemental over ever little thing from baby baths to what shops to buy from. Plus, it seemed like there was a big troll problem for a while. But I am hoping that the third-trimester board will be better so am going to try and keep up with this May babies thread. :thumbup:


----------



## abz

the second tri may thread is the only one i have managed to keep up with really :) loved it on there. 

being a late may-er means that most of the people i knew over there are gone and there are loads of new second tri people. so keep popping over here. i feel like i'm in no-man's land at the mo and don't quite belong in either place, ha.

abz xx


----------



## Windmills

Same here abz, I've got about 10 more days in 2nd tri and then I'm going to sneak over here :lol:


----------



## muddles

I think everyone due in May should sneak over early! :lol: 

lunarsea i have added you.


----------



## acdmommy

i am due May 5th and its a boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## debjolin

Hi there, im 7th May with a :pink: bump.
Cant believe im here already.


----------



## Cactusgirl

Right I am taking the dive over into 3rd tri even though I am very afraid to be here - but having had the practice nurse stick her finger up my bum this morning looking for piles I now feel like a fully fledged pregnant person and need to accept that this is happening!!

I am due 16th and :blue:!!

Fantastic to see so many familiar faces and so many new ones to play with too!! Here's to the final 3 months everyone!!

x


----------



## abz

congratulations on spreading your wings hon :D

abz xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Cactus girl - you actually made me laugh so hard my drink came out my nose!


----------



## muddles

Welcome new people. Poor you cactusgirl!!!!!!!!! no glamour in pregnancy is there?


----------



## mummy78

Hi everyone thought i better move over. Im due 7th May and we are waiting for a surprise so we are team yellow.
Cant believe here already but feeling really heavy and tired.


----------



## Pixie81

Hi, I'm due 1st May and my bump is *PINK*! 

*Cactus Girl*, I feel your pain... I felt a lump down there the other day and am really worried about it. I REALLY hope its not piles! I'm just going to hope that it goes away! There's no way i'm having anyone put their fingers there!!! It was quite sore 3 days ago, but I haven't really noticed it since. I'm hoping it's gone! Don't want to tell my midwife as the wall is paper thin between the waiting room and her office and you can hear EVERYTHING that goes on in there. My dignity will be going out the window soon when i'm in labour.. I want to keep a little shread of it for now! Lol.

Does everyone know what they will be calling their bumps when they arrive? We have finally settled on Amelia Rose. She was going to be Lilly Rose for a while, but we're finally decided. No going back now. My husband has been out and bought a really cute pink money box with Amelia on with little fairies on it (I love fairies!) and some tiny pink socks embroidered with "Amelia's first socks"! We also got a CD of nursery rhymes with the name Amelia sung into them. It was reduced to 29p in the Clinton's sale!!

We ordered the pushchair yesterday - The Sola from Mamas and Papas. We've bought it in Orchid and it's all purple, flowery and lovely! We also bought the matching car seat and the footmuff for the pushchair which we were able to take home yesterday as they were in stock. We have to wait 2-3 weeks for the pushchair though. It's so gorgeous. The material is so soft. I can't stop looking at it!

Last night I started to pack my hospital bag. I've done a bag for the baby and one for me as I can't fit everything into one and I don't want to take a suitcase as they'll think i'm moving in! It's so hard knowing how much to pack as I don't know how long I will be in for. I would like to come home straight away, or maybe stay one night. But then again, if there are complications or I need a C section or something it might turn into a few days. I really hope that isn't the case. I've packed the baby's bag and thats all ready to go but there's still loads of bits I need to pack for me. So far I have a dark coloured bath sheet, a flannel, a nice box of tissues, maternity towels, disposable knickers (how sexy?!), dressing gown, new baby cards to write if I have to stay the night and I think thats about it! I've got some shopping to do!

I'm finding myself panicing about everything lately- like what if I forget to hire a tens machine.... what if I go into premature labour.... what happens if all my maternity nighties/pyjamas are in the wash when I go into labour?

I'm trying my best to be organised. I really don't want to leave everything til the last minute. Just finding it hard to stay relaxed at the moment. My original due date was 19th April, but after my scan, they put me back to 1st May (which I agreed with as we knew the date we conceived on). I can't help thinking though, what if she turns up in April?? I'm going to a christening on 18th April... what if my waters break in church? Now that WOULD be embarrassing!! Lol.

I'm going to sit down and put my feet up in a minute and get ready to watch Glee with a big bar of Galaxy. YUM!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Cactusgirl..nice to see you have tainted the May babies thread over here too!! :haha:


----------



## debjolin

Wow pixie you are getting super organised, you are putting me to shame. lol. xxx


----------



## Pixie81

I have to be, otherwise nothing would get done! Lol. I'm self employed and work long hours. Just want to get everything done and out the way so I can relax on my one week maternity leave before the birth! I've only booked off the last week of April and i'm due 1st May. Then i'm having 4 weeks off after the birth. I work from home, so it's not too bad.

Got a really strong nesting instinct at the moment. Just want everything clean and tidy, washing and ironing up to date and not festering in a huge pile! It makes me so stressed. It's never ending!


----------



## OmiOmen

I too am probably quiet prepared for the stage but feel like I still have so much to do. The nursery is done, the newborn and 0-3 months clothes are got and in draws, my hospital bag is started and my first draft of the birth plan is done and tomorrow we are getting the bouncer, some 03 and 3-6 month toys and some baby towels. But I am still panicking that the hospital bag is not fully packed, we need to get the cot bedding, travel system and re-usable nappies and I want to get the rest of the house de-cluttered and a fresh coat of paint on! :wacko: Is anyone else panicking that not everything will be done in time?

How is everyone feeling now? I feel like my lungs and ribs have internal bruising from being so squashed up and my back is really painful.


----------



## Mork

Wow Omiomen!!! You are much much more prepared than me and we are due on the same day!!! Is this your first? I wasnt panicking but I am now!!!!!! x


----------



## hope&faith09

Ahh hospital bag! I havent really thought about that yet ... have no idea what I will need. I need buy some maternity and normal pads yesterday. 

Has anyone had leaky nipples? Last night I was in the bath and having a wash and noticed some dew drops on my nipples when I sqeazed more came out! I know this happens but it was a big shock!

Hope everyone is ok! x x x


----------



## lilmama

Hey,
Im due May 9th and pink bump =]

Third trimester, omg were almost at the end of our longggg journey!! Im so excited.


----------



## Pixie81

Hope&Faith... I had a little bit come out the other day when I squeezed. Only a tiny bit though. Kinda clear liquid mixed with milk I think. I was surprised too! Lol. x


----------



## muddles

Yey more newbies for me to add. 

Wow Pixie when you have finished would you like to come and sort out all my things for me?


----------



## LSU25

Ahhh so soon....has anyone else washed all the LO clothes yet,

I have everything we need ( except some small things) nursey is done and a ton of clothes....but for some reason I'm still feeling very unprepared


----------



## muddles

LSU25 said:


> Ahhh so soon....has anyone else washed all the LO clothes yet,
> 
> I have everything we need ( except some small things) nursey is done and a ton of clothes....but for some reason I'm still feeling very unprepared

I have been washing things as we buy them so we don't have to wash loads of stuff all at once as we have limited drying space. 

We have bought pretty much everything now (I think) but still need to order a cot and bedding for it but not got round to it yet as we got a moses basket in the sales. 

Still got all my hospital bag stuff to buy (pads, breast pads, clothes, wash bag stuff...) and need to pack it all too and still need to buy the smaller bits for the baby like nappies, wipes... 

Plan on sorting it all from when I start maternity leave on 15th March.


----------



## Sarahwoo

Wow some of you guys are so organised - its fab!! I've been wanting to get everything sorted for ages but everyone I mention it to says 'already?' so I've been putting it off, thinking it was just me been a bit obsessive! But I'm officially third tri on Thursday so I feel like I can do everything now, and it makes me feel much better to know that you ladies are organised too :) I can't wait to wash all the little clothes and put them away :) 

Hubby painted the nursery today - it looks absolutely gorgeous! We've put the furniture and all the baby stuff in there, so I just need to get it all organised and tidy now. I can't believe how cute it looks, I'm so pleased with it :) Luckily I'm off work for two days now so I can try to get the rest of the house tidy - we also just decorated ou room and got new furtiture etc (we had previously used the nursery as a dressing room so lots of reorganising had to be done!!) so there is all the stuff left over after decluttering which needs sorting out - I can see a good few trips to the charity shop ahead!

I'm also quite excited as this is my last full time week at work, I work full time hours over 4 days at the moment, from next week I'm just doing three days - yay! And then only six weeks until Mat leave . . . . I can't wait!!!!


----------



## LogansMama

Pixie - I love the name Amelia Rose. Very pretty - and better than Lilly (even though I love the name Lilly too!). About the pj's and the wash - how about you just buy a pair of Pjs to pack that you will not wear UNTIL you go to deliver?

You ladies are making me feel like I am very unprepared. I really haven't done a thing! I mean - I've bought some clothes - but haven't washed anything. I haven't even thought about packing my hospital bag yet! And I still need to MOVE the stinking crib into my room and set up Logan's new bed! (Actually DH needs to do that - but it still needs to get done!). DH has been very sick - so hopefully when he is feeling better it'll get done! AND I still need to organize the closet so I have somewhere to PUT the baby's clothes! That'd be helpful! Geesh. And I would love to finish painting as well - not the nursery - thats already done - but the rest of the rooms I've been working on. I've been putting it off for about a month now!


----------



## mommyinlove

Due May 10th. I have a PINK bump:cloud9:


----------



## mommyinlove

May 10th. PINK bump!!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

Sarahwoo said:


> Wow some of you guys are so organised - its fab!! I've been wanting to get everything sorted for ages but everyone I mention it to says 'already?' so I've been putting it off, thinking it was just me been a bit obsessive! But I'm officially third tri on Thursday so I feel like I can do everything now, and it makes me feel much better to know that you ladies are organised too :) I can't wait to wash all the little clothes and put them away :)
> 
> Hubby painted the nursery today - it looks absolutely gorgeous! We've put the furniture and all the baby stuff in there, so I just need to get it all organised and tidy now. I can't believe how cute it looks, I'm so pleased with it :) Luckily I'm off work for two days now so I can try to get the rest of the house tidy - we also just decorated ou room and got new furtiture etc (we had previously used the nursery as a dressing room so lots of reorganising had to be done!!) so there is all the stuff left over after decluttering which needs sorting out - I can see a good few trips to the charity shop ahead!
> 
> I'm also quite excited as this is my last full time week at work, I work full time hours over 4 days at the moment, from next week I'm just doing three days - yay! And then only six weeks until Mat leave . . . . I can't wait!!!!

lucky u i am so jealous! i dont start mat leave til 4th may and am due on 7th may! i work full time. cant afford 2 leave work b4 :nope: rest up and enjoy it! i would leave 2day if i could. have terrible back pain and rib pain made worse when playing the piano, which isnt good as i'm a primary school music teacher so spend a lot of the time playing the piano :dohh:

anyways enough moaning! bought a pram yesterday - mothercare my4 lime green colour (i think it's called hide and seek) the chassis is not here yet so they are holding the pram bit til it gets here in a few weeks time. i double checked with the sales guy that it would be here b4 baby arrived!!! he said it will be a couple of weeks. my son chose the colour of the pram as he is obsessed with the colour green and said that the baby would like it 2. it is a nice summery colour 2. i hope it won't be difficult 2 keep clean!!! the pram bit converts to a seat which is good as that means no wastage and it comes with all the extras that u usually have 2 buy separately and end up costing a fortune!!!


----------



## LolaAnn

ohh I thought I had already posted here but maybe not!! I'm due 20th with a blue bump :) my first x


----------



## Shady_R

I am not organised at all, havent even started as we cant move in the house, got a too of stuff that needs to go in vic attick but cant as they are meant to be re roofing the house and they want the attick empty. Considering they started last year in ve summer you would have thought they be finished by now, but nope they still working, they are doing the rendering too and having problems cure they aint done it right, theres a suprise lol, so im still waiting on the roof and the rendering, even the kitchen and bathroom are being done at some point, but they are behind on that too, at this rate they will be doing all this work when baby arrives, which i wont be happy about, but what can i do. I only need to get a few bits though as most stuff i am being given by family, so im quite lucky and some of it is brand new too yay. Got loads to do today, need to sort out the washing and the washing up, plus hoovering and polishing lol. So better get a move on.


----------



## bexxie

LogansMama said:


> Pixie - I love the name Amelia Rose. Very pretty - and better than Lilly (even though I love the name Lilly too!). About the pj's and the wash - how about you just buy a pair of Pjs to pack that you will not wear UNTIL you go to deliver?
> 
> You ladies are making me feel like I am very unprepared. I really haven't done a thing! I mean - I've bought some clothes - but haven't washed anything. I haven't even thought about packing my hospital bag yet! And I still need to MOVE the stinking crib into my room and set up Logan's new bed! (Actually DH needs to do that - but it still needs to get done!). DH has been very sick - so hopefully when he is feeling better it'll get done! AND I still need to organize the closet so I have somewhere to PUT the baby's clothes! That'd be helpful! Geesh. And I would love to finish painting as well - not the nursery - thats already done - but the rest of the rooms I've been working on. I've been putting it off for about a month now!


thats my little girls name and EVERYONE adores it. Old people go ga-ga for it lol
xx


----------



## OmiOmen

This is my first but I am only half as organised as I sound because it was DH who wanted the nursery done right after the 20 week scan, I think it gave him something to do. I am off to buy my bouncer and baby towels today and did plan on buying a set of toys but Argos have stopped selling them so I think I will get a grooming set instead!

My nipples started leaking weeks ago and now it is just ridicules! I have to wear breast pads now when I go out and wear baggy tops with no bra in the house (the pressure from the bra and tops makes me leak) and still end up having to mop hem up. I think my right breast could fully be breastfeeding now and the left one is bad enough. Plus, my breasts are really uncomfortable ad my nipples are sore.


----------



## hope&faith09

With everyone talking about nurseries I had to ring oh and ask him to book a couple of days of work to do it! I have bought a lot of the stuff we need, the cot is at my parents but currently the nursey has been filled up with decorating stuff from doing the rest of the house. Hopefully the room will be done before Im 30 weeks is the aim so we can start putting the stuff in there! Is anyone else really struggling with sleep? Even tho you feel so tired you lie down to sleep and just cant get off I think I spent all last night tosing and turning! x x x


----------



## bunnyhop

Im abit early here buy due the 30th x


----------



## Taurustot09

aah pixie..Amelia Rose is gorgeous. i have a step daughter called Aimee so we couldnt chose that one. i would of tho. we have a name issue between sophia Rose and Isabella Rose lol, had my 28 week mw appointment today 4 days early, bubs decided not to like the heartbeat monitor today and hide away when mw found her she pushed it away , mw could feel her fighting it off hehe..got my GTT test next week..anyone else having one of those? and our 4d scan this friday wooohooo very excited xxxxx :):cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## hope&faith09

We are calling our little one Amy Eleanor, took us a while to get to the name but now we are set on it! OH keeps calling her Amy already when he is talking to my bump! Really hope I get some sleep tonight! x


----------



## mojo401

Hello ladies,

Thought I'd pop in and say hello. Nice to see some familiar faces from 2nd Tri.

I don't feel very organised after reading all your posts, we have bought a crib but no clothes yet so need to get cracking!

I also feel very squished now and get out of breathe really easily. Sleeping is also really uncomfortable as I have SPD and my back and groin tend to 'clunck' whenever I turn over. Yuk! 

That tv programme tonight at 9pm looks good - One born every minute - C4. It's filmed at my local hospital so hope it's all good with no horror stories!!


----------



## OmiOmen

I am struggling to sleep too, mostly due to an extremely painful back and a squashed up feeling in my lungs and ribs. Plus, because I am gasping for air on a night it is making my mouth really dry and obviously when I drink water I need to pee even more! I can not believe it will get worse over the next three months and am not looking forward to it. 

I got some more things today, I got some baby toiletry's and a grooming set and some Disney hooded towels. We also got the bouncer and it is so cute and I knew it had a bouncing function and sounds but it also has a heartbeat simulator that I thought was really cool. :happydance:


----------



## justincase007

15th May and PINK!!!! :)


----------



## Frufru

Oooh - it is starting to get busy in here now :)

I am not in third tri yet being one of the later May Mummies but thought I will try to keep up with both 2nd and 3rd tri May Babies threads until I am officially supposed to move over. Lots of the May Mummies have moved over from 2nd tri already and I miss knowing how you all are and what you are up to :blush:

CG - Congratulations on braving third trimester, I trust you are not going to march me back to 2nd tri for popping in to say hello :haha:

Omiomen and Pixie - Wow you are both soooo organised. I am getting there now and only have a few more bits to get. I figure I will start on the hospital bag around 29-30w. I am hoping for a home birth so may not need them packed but I would rather be prepared just in case! 

Oh Logansmama - don't give yourself such a hard time, you have done so much work to your house this year already. There is still plenty of time to get the things organised before LO arrives :hugs:

Sarahwoo - no more full time hours, how exciting! I have just counted up and I only have 2mths 2 days until my last day at work and only 48 of those are working days :mrgreen:

I had a lovely hour in the garden this morning before I came to work. I dug up the last of my parsnips and think I will make a soup with them tomorrow :) I then dug over a couple of raised beds ready for planting in a few weeks time before cat-proofing them so the local kitties don't leave me little presents :haha: I am so grateful for my raised beds - I put them in last year and they were no trouble to dig over. There is no way I could have dug over regular ground for planting this year :nope:

Well have a good evening ladies :hugs:


----------



## muddles

Evening all,

Have added all the new people. Welcome and hello!


----------



## muddles

mojo401 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Thought I'd pop in and say hello. Nice to see some familiar faces from 2nd Tri.
> 
> I don't feel very organised after reading all your posts, we have bought a crib but no clothes yet so need to get cracking!
> 
> I also feel very squished now and get out of breathe really easily. Sleeping is also really uncomfortable as I have SPD and my back and groin tend to 'clunck' whenever I turn over. Yuk!
> 
> *That tv programme tonight at 9pm looks good - One born every minute - C4. It's filmed at my local hospital so hope it's all good with no horror stories!![*/
> 
> 
> Will you be giving birth there? Maybe you will be on the next series? :lol: I have already warned my H that i am going to watch it so he has gone to play his computer in the other room as I think he wants to block out the labour bit more than I am trying to! :rofl:
> 
> Hope your SPD eases up.Click to expand...


----------



## muddles

maybebaby3 said:


> Sarahwoo said:
> 
> 
> Wow some of you guys are so organised - its fab!! I've been wanting to get everything sorted for ages but everyone I mention it to says 'already?' so I've been putting it off, thinking it was just me been a bit obsessive! But I'm officially third tri on Thursday so I feel like I can do everything now, and it makes me feel much better to know that you ladies are organised too :) I can't wait to wash all the little clothes and put them away :)
> 
> Hubby painted the nursery today - it looks absolutely gorgeous! We've put the furniture and all the baby stuff in there, so I just need to get it all organised and tidy now. I can't believe how cute it looks, I'm so pleased with it :) Luckily I'm off work for two days now so I can try to get the rest of the house tidy - we also just decorated ou room and got new furtiture etc (we had previously used the nursery as a dressing room so lots of reorganising had to be done!!) so there is all the stuff left over after decluttering which needs sorting out - I can see a good few trips to the charity shop ahead!
> 
> I'm also quite excited as this is my last full time week at work, I work full time hours over 4 days at the moment, from next week I'm just doing three days - yay! And then only six weeks until Mat leave . . . . I can't wait!!!!
> 
> lucky u i am so jealous! i dont start mat leave til 4th may and am due on 7th may! i work full time. cant afford 2 leave work b4 :nope: rest up and enjoy it! i would leave 2day if i could. have terrible back pain and rib pain made worse when playing the piano, which isnt good as i'm a primary school music teacher so spend a lot of the time playing the piano :dohh:
> 
> anyways enough moaning! bought a pram yesterday - mothercare my4 lime green colour (i think it's called hide and seek) the chassis is not here yet so they are holding the pram bit til it gets here in a few weeks time. i double checked with the sales guy that it would be here b4 baby arrived!!! he said it will be a couple of weeks. my son chose the colour of the pram as he is obsessed with the colour green and said that the baby would like it 2. it is a nice summery colour 2. i hope it won't be difficult 2 keep clean!!! the pram bit converts to a seat which is good as that means no wastage and it comes with all the extras that u usually have 2 buy separately and end up costing a fortune!!!Click to expand...

Fair play to you, I'm a teacher and don't envy you!

We got the mothercare my3 and I love it, well loved it in the shop-ours is at my Mum's in her spare room along with the other big baby things!


----------



## emera35

Oh, snap on the mothercare my3 Muddles! DH put his foot down about the colour though (I love the lime green so much) so we went for the black, its so perfect for us as we don't have a car, felt the most robust out of all the ones we tried out :)

Wish i had all the other stuff sorted, but hopefully we'll have a big trip in the next couple of weeks, then i'll feel more comfortable!

Can't wait to start my mat leave on the 3rd March!! (pretty early, but i'm a chef in a busy kitchen, and i'm struggling a fair bit these days, standing for 10+ hours a day is getting tough, plus all the bending down to get to the fridges and ovens...) Not too sure what i'll do with myself though, never had that much time off work before :shrug: guess i'll get down to some quality nesting :)

:hugs: to the May Mummies!!


----------



## muddles

emera35 said:


> Oh, snap on the mothercare my3 Muddles! DH put his foot down about the colour though (I love the lime green so much) so we went for the black, its so perfect for us as we don't have a car, felt the most robust out of all the ones we tried out :)
> 
> Wish i had all the other stuff sorted, but hopefully we'll have a big trip in the next couple of weeks, then i'll feel more comfortable!
> 
> Can't wait to start my mat leave on the 3rd March!! (pretty early, but i'm a chef in a busy kitchen, and i'm struggling a fair bit these days, standing for 10+ hours a day is getting tough, plus all the bending down to get to the fridges and ovens...) Not too sure what i'll do with myself though, never had that much time off work before :shrug: guess i'll get down to some quality nesting :)
> 
> :hugs: to the May Mummies!!

Oooooh you have extremely good taste as we have gone for black. I wanted the red one but H said no way, incase we have a boy. What with the PINK cardigan my mum has knitted (I kid you not) as she is convinced it's a girl, it's prob best that everything we have bought is for boys/girls or our poor baby if it is a boy could be going round in a pink cardi in a red pram.... :rofl: 

I start my maternity leave on 15th March as I am knackered and on my feet all day too as a teacher though, so at least I am not getting all hot and sweaty in a boiling kitchen! I am sure that like me you will think of lots of things you want to do, I already have an ever growing list!


----------



## Sarahwoo

I'm another one finding it sooo hard to get a decent nights sleep - my back and legs hurt and my ribs - ouch! They are so painful! Not to mention the heartburn but Gaviscon seems to be taking care of that - I've perfected taking a swig while half asleep now!!

In comparison to some of you ladies my job is physically very easy - been a chef or teacher etc must be soooo hard when you're pregnant! I am just sat at a desk but I do do long shifts (9.5hrs) so my back always hurts at the end of the day. I'm able to take hourly breaks now so I can get up and have a walk about which has really helped.

I've recorded 'One born every minute', DH wanted to watch it but I think I'm better off watching it myself first - I'm scared enough about the birth so I'd rather watch it by myself, if that makes sence - rather than with Dh sat there saying oohhhh that'll be you etc etc! I've been completely in denial about the birth so far but its getting a bit real now - argh!!!!!!!

Well I spent the day trying to get my house sorted out - took a boot full of stuff to the charity shop and did lots of tidying up. I've still got loads more to do tomorrow, now the nursery is half way there I really want to get it finished!!! Even though I know I've got ages to get it finished I'm so impatient. 

What theme is everyone going for in their nursery? We were going to go for a bit mix and match, but I've fallen in love with the Hodge Podge range at Mamas and Papas . . . so I might go for that mixed with the bits we'd already bought. Its so expensive though, but so cute!!!


----------



## emera35

Aww the Hodge Podge range is really lovely :thumbup:

We decided not to go for a theme, and we are going for a neutral room, with plain furniture, and then all the fabrics in different bright colours, i quite like the idea of not having anything with little logos or themes on, so yeah, i'm embracing the "non-theme" hehe :D

I don't envy anyone who works at a desk, i did it for a year a while ago, and i always went home with backache, even without being pregnant it annoyed me. So i feel for all you girls stuck behind desks, good that you get breaks regularly though Sarahwoo. Working on my feet and active also stops me feeling guilty that i'm not doing much by way of exercise these days too :)


----------



## lily123

Heyy :)
I'm due May 1st with a little girl :)
xx


----------



## Kim_I

Hi Im due may first and Im having a boy!


----------



## babyhope

I am ALMOST OFFICIALLY here:haha: 

I have been having the nesting feeling, real anxious to get things cleaned up, and I have been doing more housework than usual but I still think I am being pretty lazy too! I still have not bought one thing for the baby, but I am finally starting at looking at cribs and stuff, I am pretty much waiting for my baby shower!


----------



## Shady_R

Hey all. I watched one born every minute last night, thought it was really good, probably not a good thing for me to watch though being as emotional as i am, nearly cried a couple of times through the program lol. I found out yesterday that they are coming to do my kitchen and bathroom next week, during half term of all times, was going to get them to delay it but i dont want the baby on its way as they decide to come out and do it lol. So roll on next week and the new kitchen bathroom. Hoping to have a good day today, although not looking good already as i have cramp in both my legs right now and it hurts, dont even know what im gonna do yet. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Sarahwoo

emera35 said:


> Aww the Hodge Podge range is really lovely :thumbup:
> 
> We decided not to go for a theme, and we are going for a neutral room, with plain furniture, and then all the fabrics in different bright colours, i quite like the idea of not having anything with little logos or themes on, so yeah, i'm embracing the "non-theme" hehe :D
> 
> I don't envy anyone who works at a desk, i did it for a year a while ago, and i always went home with backache, even without being pregnant it annoyed me. So i feel for all you girls stuck behind desks, good that you get breaks regularly though Sarahwoo. Working on my feet and active also stops me feeling guilty that i'm not doing much by way of exercise these days too :)

I had exactly the same thoughts re a 'non theme' - some of the themes look lovely but I had completely made my mind up to go 'non theme' until I saw the Hodge Podge range. Typical!! We've got white furniture, cream walls, cream carpet and a dark wood cot. My plan was just to go for things I like that matched - and I think to a point I'll still do that. I might just buy a few of the Hodge Podge things and then theme my colours around that, if that makes sence!!! I'm going to have a drive to the Mamas and Papas factory shop later on today so see what they have in and how much it is :)

Hourly breaks really has made such a difference at work - I'd recommend it to anyone who works at a desk and is suffering! I had to get a letter from my doctor to say I needed hourly breaks before my employer took any notice but now its much better - it makes my day go quicker too so thats always a good thing lol!!! My boss was a bit funny about it but at the end of the day I've got to put myself and my baby first, I gave him the option to let me have the breaks or send me home on full pay - which is what my doc had said, so they would have been daft to send me home for the sake of a few extra breaks. I can't wait to finish work though - 23 shifts left!!!


----------



## hope&faith09

We are going for a non themed nursery too just because I have seen so much stuff from different ranges that I love! We are having cream walls and generally neutral , white cot but then all the colours in the curtains etc are based around one cuddly toy i bought! His name is george from marks and spencers and I love him!


----------



## jolou

hey ladies im back frm my weekend away and im pooped!

cactus girl glad to see you dipping your toes over here! :)

im finding it hard to sleep at the mo, i bought a pillow thing the other week and had been getting the best nights sleep but for some reason the last few nights i just ache all over so cant get comfy! grrr 

i think im nearly sorted with baby stuff, waiting for the HiP grant to come through so we can go buy the cot from ikea. OH's parents were asking what else we needed and OH said they dont need to get us anything since they give hime some money every month to help out with council tax... i think they want to as its their first grandchild and mentioned how much my mum has bought us, i feel like saying its not a competition! lol also had his sister asking what we need but mark feels weird telling what we do need/want.. to be fair there is nothing left we NEEEEED just things that would be handy to have, like a bouncy chair and a music box for the cot.

I actually started thinking about hospital bags yesterday and looked at some breast pads, ive noticed my boobs are starting to leak, more so if i was to squeeze them lol has anyone else noticed it drying up in the creases of the nipples? sorry if tmi!


----------



## hope&faith09

Jolou - yup im getting that when i squeeze there are little drops and then i get little white bits sorry tmi! 

Well off to buy a baby monitor this afternoon and then starting to sort some stuff out so I can clear the babys room! x x x


----------



## Sarahwoo

hope&faith09 I love the idea of basing the nursery colours etc around one toy, its a great idea - I think thats what we'll do :) I really don't want to spend a silly amount of money on Hodge Podge and I was looking forward to making the curtains and things myself, which I can still do if we just base it on Hodge Podge - and it means I can still have a few things from the range. Phew - I think I'm decided - for now!!!!!!

I'm getting so stressed out about things at the moment. I'm usually so organised and I wonder if its a mixture of the hormones and the fear of the unknown! But I am getting really, really stressed about little things - at the moment my main 'issues' are choosing a coming home outfit, trying to decide if we should buy a swinging crib for our room so baby doesn't go straight into the cotbed, what else I need to buy, what else I need to do - and thats not even to mention the birth which I'm trying to block out!!! Anyone else feel like this? Every now and then I have little moments of complete panic - its horrible and I have to take a minute to calm myself down! Is this normal ?!?!


----------



## jolou

i think its completely normal! 

i had a mini panic last night when watching that docu on c4, one of the girls had to have a c-section and was 11 days early, she started going on about not ebing ready and not washed the bedding etc. as soon as she said that i told mark as soon as the cot is here we are putting it up so i can get sorted! he wanted to wait till a month before due date if not later! i sid no no no no no what if i went into labour early! lol i want everything to be done and dusted!

does anyone know if you get a letter saying when the HiP grant will go into your bank account or do they just put it in?


----------



## jolou

i just realised something...... 12 weeks till my due date!! omg thats scary like that


----------



## maybebaby3

hey all! i am also finding it hard 2 sleep. what with really bad rib pain all the time and also back pain and needing 2 get up about 5 times a night 4 the toilet! i feel like an old woman! and also feel that i moan all day long. my DH must be so tired of me!!! when i wake in the night it can take ages 2 get 2 sleep again. i refuse 2 check the time as then i'd be stressing about how long b4 having 2 get up for work!!!

i need 2 buy baby clothes. have none and as my son was born in november his will be no good as it's usually quite hot here by may! i dont know where i'm going 2 find the money! so stressed!!! thank god my parents paid for the new pram or i'd have had 2 have used the one i had 4 my other 2 which is a bit dated now and also a bit tatty really. we dont get a hip grant here but we do get a 1 off thing u can apply 4 when baby is born or up 2 9wks b4 delivery. think it may b about £200 but am not sure. have 2 get midwife 2 fill in forms so i can get it in in a few weeks.

hope u r all well :hugs:


----------



## Moongirl

hi there :wave:

sneaking over from 2nd tri to ask SarahWoo (and anyone else!) about the mamas and papas factory shop - we have one here but its about a 40/50 minute drive away and i just wondered if it's worth it? Do you get a lot of deals/choice??

Oh and although i'm way behind you guys i keep having little panic moments too - so much to buy and think about! But i'm sure it's nothing some good retail therapy wouldn't sort out :winkwink:

right, sneaking back out now ;)

:hugs:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Can you guys slow down!!?? 20 pages to catch up on already and I still have a week and half to go!! :dohh:

Hope everyone is well and enjoying 3rd tri?

And Cactusgirl.. I cannot believe you dipped your toes in 3rd tri already!! :haha:


----------



## muddles

You girlies have been busy since I was last on here! Have added everyone from today. 

Did people see my last post? If you didn't then it is on page 18. My mum is so convinced that we are having a baby girl (we are on team yellow and everyone else thinks boy as i am all bump) that she has knitted a PINK cardigan for our baby!!! She also suggests girls names every time we see her too, though we are saying we haven't got any girls or boys names decided on. :lol:


----------



## hope&faith09

Oh dear! We were convinced I was having a boy but its a girl, you cant tell im pregnant from the back but defniately can from the front! Maybe its your mum wishful thinking, hmm I hope she is prepared incase it is a boy!


----------



## abz

hope she doesn't expect you to put that cardi on a little boy if that's what you have... not that there's anything wrong with boys in pink if that's their style :)


----------



## emera35

Hi girls!

Muddles- I had to giggle about the pink cardi, if you have a boy maybe just pop it on him a few times when your mum is round and you're not going out? :haha:

Hope&faith09 - Your idea for the nursery sounds so lovely! Its great when you fall in love with something like that :)

I was sorting out some old stuff from the back of the cupboard today, and in a shoebox of old letters i found a little cardi that my granny knitted and that i wore when i was a newborn! Of course i had a little cry (she passed away last year, and would have been so thrilled i was expecting :cry: ) but i've now decided to find a cute little going home outfit for LO to go with my old cardi, i think thats going to feel really special :)

I was in hysterics earlier when DH came home tonight with a big bag of stuff from Boots and started unpacking nappies, disposable briefs, maternity pads and breast pads (also cotton wool, wet wipes etc) and a load of other stuff, and started packing them in my rucksack and ticking things off a list saying to me " we need your hospital bag ready really soon, what if he comes 8 weeks early like you did? " :haha: What a sweetie :D

Hope everyone is feeling ok today, i'm still trying to kick the headache i woke up with, but other than that its not a bad day for me. :hugs: to all you girls not sleeping well, i know how you feel, seems like i ache more when i get up than when i go to bed!

:hugs: to all xx


----------



## muddles

:lol: My mum has no backup incase bubs is a boy as she is so convinced it's a girl! H and I are convinced it's a boy though. I should do a bump pic and see what you guys think. Her and one other person have guessed girl but everyone else thinks boy. I know she will be really excited and spoilt either way when baby arrives though. 

Oh and yes she does think the baby should wear it even if it's a boy! I do love knitted cardis though so hope she will knit some others too. 

Emera your H is so sweet and organised too, mine wont even walk down the aisle with the sanitary towels so he will most likely spend the majority of my labour passed out on the floor :rofl:

For those of you not sleeping well I have been sleeping really well since I invested in one of these:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Comfort-U-Total-Body-Pillow/dp/B002AL4HG0/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=kitchen&qid=1265836868&sr=8-4

OH isn't so keen though as it is HUGE!


----------



## emera35

Wow that pillow looks totally amazing!! I want one!!... but i already have my SILs dream genii one, which works pretty ok so i've no excuse to get another sadly.

Oh, and my hubbie is going to be great in labour i'm sure, except that he faints at the sight of blood if its just a cut, so i'll have to keep him safely head end for the duration, and he certainly won't be cutting the cord! hehe :)

I'm sure your mum won't mind popping out for some blue wool if she turns out to be wrong Muddles :)


----------



## Sarahwoo

Moongirl said:


> hi there :wave:
> 
> sneaking over from 2nd tri to ask SarahWoo (and anyone else!) about the mamas and papas factory shop - we have one here but its about a 40/50 minute drive away and i just wondered if it's worth it? Do you get a lot of deals/choice??
> 
> Oh and although i'm way behind you guys i keep having little panic moments too - so much to buy and think about! But i'm sure it's nothing some good retail therapy wouldn't sort out :winkwink:
> 
> right, sneaking back out now ;)
> 
> :hugs:

I love it lol! They don't have everything, and you never know what they will have till you get there, but it's been great for me. I bought all my maternity clothes there, they usually have some good offers. I've ended up with absolutely loads of maternity clothes but I got them for just a few quid each. I think I've spend overall about 150 on clothes but I've literally got sooooo much, and thats been lovely, to have so much choice and they are soooooo comfy!!! Last time I was in they had all their maternity stuff for four pounds each but I haven't been for a while (I fell asleep today and ended up not going!!). We also got our cot from there, they usually have good deals on furniture. We were looking at the Ocean range at one point, the sales assistant said if we told them what we wanted from the range they would reserve it when it came in, and call us so we could go and have a look and see if we wanted it. She also said as it was one of the more expensive ranges if we were buying a few pieces to ask for a further discount, she said they would normally be able to knock more off.

They always have lots of prams and things in, I haven't really looked at those as I've got a silvercross, but they always seem popular. Baby clothes are cheap for Mamas and Papas but I still think it's expensive - I'll stick to Sainsburys and Adsa lol!!! 

I hope thats helps :) There is a thread in the 'Shop till you Drop' about it too which might help.

Miuddles - your post gave me a good giggle - my mum is also convinced I'm having a girl and when we go shopping looks at all the girls stuff etc and has even bought a little girls outfit! The twist is that we know we're having a little boy - we found out at our 20 week scan but decided not to tell anyone!! So everyone thinks we didn't find out . . . which has been fun! I love it been our little secret. I was a bit worried that mum might be dissapointed when baby is here and he's a boy, so we went shopping on Saturday and I said that I think its a boy, and spent all day showing her cute boys things so I'm more relaxed now as she seemed just as excited as she does looking at girls stuff. Mums eh!!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

OMG just realised that I'm officially third tri in 18 minutes!!!!!!!!!!!!! SCAREY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babyhope

:happydance:Woohoo my ticker moved up a box:happydance:

emera35- your husbands sounds great! I have a great hubby too but not when it comes to getting organized!!! LOL...he forgets every SINGLE thing!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Have been travelling a lot this week with work again and have had pages to catch up on!!

Goodness some of you ladies are sooooo organised - I have a couple of babygrows and that is about it - really need to get sorted!!

Pixie81 - I love the name Amelia it is so beautiful so good choice there!

Maybebaby - the Mothercare My3 is one of my potential choices!

Emera35 - your oh sounds a complete sweetheart - especially compared to mine which I am about to talk about!!


And yes you cheeky ones who have commented about me coming over to the dark side of 3rd tri - I am over here now - but looking through my fingers in case I see something I shouldn't!!


I have started another thread about my DH - I am starting to get really concerned about his committment to me and the baby. We have been together for 8 years now and have always had a fairly laid back relationship and I like to think I am pretty easy going. He is on a course for 2 days and he has to take an object to represent his personal life - I suggested a baby scan or a picture of our dogs who he adores. And what has he taken??........ a bloody mountain bike magazine?!!? Cheers then! :growlmad:

He also asked last night if he will be able to go mountain biking every Saturday when the baby arrives. I just don't know what planet he is on at the moment!! I know some of you with experience say that some men just don't get it until the baby is born but then I read about blokes like Emera's and it breaks my heart!!

On a lighter note I met up with a friend yesterday who has a 4 month old and she said - 'oh hang on I have something for you' I was all excited thinking oooh chocolates, or maybe some cute outfit for the baby...... she gave me some breast pads and some disposable knickers for after the birth!!! I am truely grateful but really is this what my life has now become?!?!? :haha:


----------



## mojo401

Muddles - well I'm supposed to be giving birth there but not so sure after watching that programme! That poor girl shaking throughout her c-section and the other lady who was screaming for an epidural only to be told there was no anaesthetist available!!

That pillow is absolutely HUGE! Looks super-comfy though, mine is just a straight 6ft long sausage one but not much room for DH in the bed now! :haha:

We're having a boy this time and he'll be using our DD's brown with pink trim Maclaren buggy. Hope nobody thinks he's a girl in it! As for the clothes, well I've kept all of hers but of course they're mostly pink including Grandma's knitted cardi. So it's a blue shopping trip for me and some blue wool for Grandma!

Emera - your DH sounds wonderful, how thoughtful & organised. My DH wouldn't have a clue bless him!

Cactusgirl - try not to worry about your DH, I'm sure this is quite common and once your LO is here, he'll be smitten! It's a natural progression, just that men sometimes take a little longer to adjust their lifestyle than us! Had to laugh at your friends gifts.....practical all the way now :rofl:

Well my hips and pelvis are creaking away at night so much so that it's waking me up. Have to change sides and turn over lots as my legs get achey, but when I do there's this awful clunking noise. It's revolting. Have ordered my granny hip brace today praying that it helps so I don't creak as much. Feel about 90 today!

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all feeling well and those who are slaving away at work, make sure you get lost of rest breaks :hugs:


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies. I am not focused enough right now to try and read everyones posts and catch up, but did want to say hello.... Emera- I did read yours though, and your hubby sounds awesome. How very sweet of him and lucky for you.

What an experience I had last night! Just want to say - I don't know how people manage to share rooms at L&D! I was in L&D last night after my accident (at a different hospital), and while I was there, I had to share an area with 2 other women. IT totally freaked me out having to listen to them screaming and crying and such - and they weren't even having their babies yet! I wanted to be like "WHAT ARE THEY DOING TO YOU OVER THERE???" - but of course I didn't! I think they were getting catheters, or needles or other procedures - and they were freaking out! I wanted to get up and tell them to CHILL OUT - if they are reacting like this now - how the HELL are they going to manage to give birth! But of course - I just layed there like a good girl and minded my business - silently wondering what was going on behind the curtain! But wow - I am so glad I do not have to deliver at that hospital or share a room, cause that kind of nonsense would totally freak me out if I did! I am a big baby - but I have no tolerance to listen to anyone else being one!! :)


----------



## emera35

Hope you are feeling ok LogansMama :hugs: 
I can't even imagine sharing a room for delivery! I think that would really freak me out, and make it very hard to concentrate on staying relaxed too...

Oh, and girls, my husband's head is growing too big with all your lovely comments :haha:

I know i'm lucky, but trust me we have our ups and downs like any couple! I just don't post here about the arguements over spending until 3am playing online computer games hehe :) He's just been very over-excited since we were TTC for 5 years. When i showed him the test his first response was a big grin and saying "My balls work!!" 

Also Cactusgirl, I read your other post, and i'm sure the other comments there will have put your mind at rest a little about your OH, everyone is so lovely and supportive on here :hugs: I posed the question, "if you had to pick an item to represent yourself, what would it be?" to my OH, like yours had to pick, and he decided on a lego technic quad bike he got for Christmas :shrug: so there you go.

:hugs: to all x


----------



## LogansMama

Emera - YOu should buy OH one of these shirts to wear to the delivery:
https://t-shirts.cafepress.com/he-shoots-he-scores!


----------



## emera35

:rofl:


----------



## babyhope

Hey ladies! My back is killing me! Seriously I have been having back aches for a while now, but it is really starting to hurt after standing too long. It is in my lower back on my right side, only my right side! But sometimes it hurts so bad I feel like I have to limp! Anyone one else aching?


----------



## happygal

hi, ive just moved over from 2nd tri(a bit early i know lol) our little girl is due on the 21st of may :thumbup:


----------



## bunnyhop

Ohhh im down as team blue do you know something i dont ;o) Im on team yellow xx


----------



## Pixie81

Hi ladies, My you have all been busy since I last came on here! Just caught up on most of eveyones posts.

I'm glad you all like the name we've chosen (Amelia Rose). Taurus I never thought about the close relation to the name Aimee.... MY name is Aimie!! That could get confusing! Lol. We still love it though and are definately not going to change our minds.

For those of you having the Hodge Podge range... have you been on eBay? There are people on there who make items such as clocks, picture frames, etc to match the Hodge Podge theme. A lady on there made a light switch and a coat peg to match our Dylan and Daisy theme and they came out really lovely. We were originally going for the hodge podge themed nursery but then decided to go neutral. I have started adding a few pink bits now though! Lol.

My midwife came out to see me this morning as i'm finding it difficult getting to the clinic. I am a childminder and have 6 children on my books at the moment (all aged 2 and under), so travelling to the midwife is becoming an impossible task!
Anyway... My blood pressure and urine was fine, but when she felt my bump she said the baby is breach!! She said not to worry too much now as I have 7 weeks for her to turn... but if she hasn't turned by 36 weeks I will have to have a caesarean! I REALLY REALLY REALLY don't want one and can't stop worrying about it now! The idea of a caesarean doesn't bother me that much (although I would ideally love a natural birth as I had planned), but its the epidural I am petrified of. I don't mind needles, but am terrified that they'll put it in wrong and i'll be paralysed or something. I really hope she turns soon. I have to go and see my Obstetrician on 1st March so he will see how things are progressing then.

She also said that the baby seems an average size now. At my last appointment she said it looked to be a big baby. I'm glad she's levelled out now!
I've got to go and get my bloods done later on today as I still haven't managed to get there. 

I still haven't washed any of the baby clothes I have bought yet. I'm not sure I am going to bother washing any of the vests and sleepsuits that have come in packs, but clothes on hangers I might give a wash as they can get dusty on the shop floor, especially ones bought in the sale as they've been there quite a while.

Well i'm going to drink my tea and eat my croissant that my hubby has just bought me back from the shop. YUM!

Hope you are all OK and look forward to catching up on everyones posts again later. xxx


----------



## jolou

morning ladies! my word you have all been busy :)

logansmama hope your feeling ok!

emera you OH response to the pregnancy test sounds very similar to my OHs response lol our BFP happened extremly quickly (within 2 weeks of stopping using protection) if i recall his response was "thats my boys" such a bloke at times... i wont even say what else he said cos i would have to admit what his mates call him and far far far too embarrasing.

pixie im sure she will turn, sophie was breech for a longgg time, she eventually turned at around 38 weeks (the awkward little bugger lol still teh same now!) My MW hasnt really mentioned the size of baby or bump, i know my FH is spot on but it feels like Harrison takes up the entire room all ready.

I have only washed the clothes that i bought off ebay. Still need to wash the bedding which i might do this weekend or when we decide to build the cot. Ideally i want to build it this weekend, (we going to get it tonight :D) mainly so i can put everything in it as i have no forgot what my bedroom carpet looks like lol.


Had my GT test results back yesterday and all was normal :D

Also not sure if anyone knows yet but tesco are having a baby and toddler event atm, some ok deals in the superstore one by me and they also have 25% off baby clothes.


----------



## Pixie81

Ooohhh... thats worth knowing! Although our Tesco are a bit rubbish for baby clothes. Might pop in there over the weekend and have a look. I find Asda has a much better range. They have some lovely vests in there at the moment with some gorgeous patterns on them. So cute.

I bought a pack of tiny baby sleepsuits in there the other day. I remember when my son was born he weighed 6lb 8.zoz and the newborn sleepsuits hung off him and looked really horrible and baggy. I noticed on the packets of newborn sleepsuits and vests that they are up to 9lb, so if I only have a 6lb something baby this time they are bound to be too big. When I got the tiny baby size home though I noticed they are up to 6lb are are really small :-( Oh well. They were only £3.75 for a pack of 3 in Asda; so not a huge amount of money wasted if they don't fit her. I have packed them in my hospital bag aswell as some newborn sized ones.


----------



## babyhope

I am NOW OFFICIALLY in the 3rd trimester!!! 
:happydance:27 weeks today:happydance:

So excited for today, after work hubby and I are going to spend the night at the coast! Leaving my son with my mom we are going to have a romantic weekend! I have made cupcakes and chocolate covered strawberries for us and I can't wait for the clam chowder tonight!!!!


----------



## tinamo

Third Trimester. Just TRY to stop me!


----------



## mojo401

Babyhope - nice to see you here. Your w/e sounds lovely and romantic...enjoy! 

Pixie - I'm sure your baby will turn, you still have plenty of time. I did have a c-section with my DD and it was fine, had a spinal too and felt nothing. I know they sound really scary but my experience was all good.

Logan - your post made me laugh, how off-putting hearing all those other ladies, I'd be curious too....although you're probably better off not knowing!:haha:

We're having DD's birthday party on Sunday, 15 two year-olds and a bouncy castle and soft play - should be fun! I've been busy baking today :cake: gingerbread men, biscuits and fairy cakes.....trying to stop DH eating them all.

Phad thai chicken for dinner....followed by Ben & Jerry's ice cream - yum.


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies,

Just thought I would pop in for a quick catch up! Is anyone struggling to keep certain foods down? Everytime I eat certain things I am so sick! Had a busy week and looking forward to a relaxing? weekend unpacking boxes in our new house! 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## muddles

bunnyhop said:


> Im abit early here buy due the 30th x

SOrry for putting you down as team blue. I read your post (quoted above) as 'Im a bit early here boy due the 30th x' Have changed for you sorry again.


----------



## insomnimama

Hi Muddles,

Am not in third tri yet but wondering if you could add my due date (C-section scheduled for May 28) and bump colour (yellow). 

Thanks for doing this :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

babyhope - i am aching 2. my back hurts but the worst is the rib pain! it is constant all day and night and is really making life miserable :( Midwife says it's coz my body is short so everything is already really squashed up. there's nothing i can do about it. the only comfortable position is on hands and knees with my bottom higher than my head, as u can inagine not 1 i can adopt anywhere except at home!

the weather is rubbish again, raining and grey, typical that it alwayshappens at the weekend! dont know what we will do 2day. dh is in bed as usual and i am here with the kids (and a headache!) 

sorry i have just been moaning all this post! i need 2 get myself in gear and start stocking up on stuff 4 baby or i'll end up having 2 spend a fortune at the end of the pregnancy instead of spreading it out over the next few weeks.

emera i am so impressed that your oh knows what 2 buy! my dh wouldnt have a clue!

logansmama i hope u r feeling better soon! sharing a room sounds awful!

hope u all have a nice weekend :hugs:


----------



## jolou

morning

we have our cot! yay! went to ikea last night, i could spend all day in that place lol. we are going to build it this weekend but thats it, im not putting bedding or anything on just yet, il end up sticking all of Harrison's things in there to keep them off the floor, im sick of seeing the pile now lol. The only essentials left to buy now is a changing mat and baby monitors (or walkie talkies according to my OH what a kid.. lol)

im feeling fed up at the mo, i've not been able to sleep properly for the last week, i have this niggling pain on my left hand side towards the back which is making it very hard to sleep, its there constantly, even now sat on the sofa its there, i think il have to phone up the MW on monday to see what it is, its proabably nothing but im so tired of it now. Im also feeling sick all the time at the mo and cant face eating anything im forcing myself to eat a sandwich the last few days.

babyhope i hope your having a nice weekend away! :)

OH and I are off to see his friend play in his band tonight, that should be fun, its not my kinda music but its somethin to do :)


----------



## Missy86

hey all, just popped by

Can u put me for 28th May Blue please

Thank you


----------



## emera35

Morning!

Aww Jolou, sorry you are feeling fed up, its no fun when the mystery pains keep you awake all night and uncomfortable all day. Great that you have your cot though! :) 
My mum is coming for half of next week to help with getting all the big items we need, as we don't have a car. Happily ikea is only 20 minutes away though, I'm really looking forwards to that!
I'm getting awful heartburn now, mostly at night, but i'm finding i'm reluctant to take the Gaviscon as it makes me gag so badly, am i the only one who thinks its the most revolting thing ever? :shrug:
My dear OH has now started nagging me about my birth plan, and the MW hasn't even discussed it with me yet, talk about over-excited! :haha:
I'm not totally sure where he's getting all his information, i think he's reading my pregnancy books whilst i'm napping in the afternoon, because he was asking me if i wanted a managed or natural 3rd stage, and i had to go and look it up myself, haha! :)
The poor chap is having to work all through the weekend cooking valentines meals for everyone else to enjoy, so i'm spending today baking him his favourite cake and making a card for him. I know i won't get anything from him, because although he's really organised, work makes him hate these sort of holidays, so i'll be happy if he enjoys his cake and keeps being so helpful :)
I'll be off to bake then, take care girls, hope you all have a good weekend!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## abz

enjoy baking your cake emera :) have you tried rennies? they are the only thing that get rid of my heartburn as gaviscon makes me gag :(

you can't get them on prescription but they aren't overly expensive and well worth it given the alternative!! ha. 

abz xx


----------



## maytobe

May 7th. Yellow bump. We want it to be surprise :)


----------



## muddles

All added up to here. Hello to the new people. 

Thank goodness it's the weekend and half term. This week has been crazy at work as we had two parent's evenings, so that meant two extra long days in work and a very sore back because of the crappy plastic chairs they have in all primary schools! Oh well don't need to do it again until Feb next year, or I never need to do one again if I don't go back! :lol:

Emera I keep telling my H little snippets about labour and he always seems horrified. I can't imagine him reading any books, just incase he sees a picture of something gross in the book :rofl:


----------



## Heidi

Welcome to all the new may mummies :hi:

i'm 29 weeks today!! i'm so excited about getting to 30 weeks its a BIG milestone to me :)


----------



## LogansMama

Heidi - I'm with you! So excited to get to 30 weeks as well!!


----------



## belleii

Hi everyone, my little boy is due on the 10th of may. My 4th child already a mum to G11 going on 16,B6yrs and B3yrs:thumbup:


----------



## happy2bme

:blush:Hi, is it too early for me to come over :blush: I'm due on May 20th, so nearly 3rd tri! I'm on team blue :happydance:


----------



## kathryn06

HI all, may 12th with a pink bump :)


----------



## LSU25

So I'm in the process of washing all the babies cloths , blankets and bed sheets and what not and I'm starting to feel a little bit more prepared...hahaha don't get me wrong we have everything we need and more and with me probally having my c-section on April 21st....I feel a little better and a little more prepared.

What are some things you ladies do to help get over that feeling of " not prepared enough"


----------



## muddles

All added up to here. Hello newbies! Everyone is welcome here, even if they are sneaking over a bit early as I sneaked in a few days early too :lol: 

LSU25 I don't think we will feel fully prepared with our first one, as we don't know what to expect. I think we just have to have baby stuff ready and hospital bags packed. 

I had a major panic earlier in town. I felt really odd whilst walking around and could feel my belly tightening then loosening, which I get anyway and assume are BH. Further round I started to feel really dizzy, shaky and my eyes went all weird. My H said I went as white as a sheet. I went to the toilets as I felt like I was bleeding (I wasn't and there wasn't any pink/brown/red stuff) and my belly looked all blotchy. My H got me a fruit drink and a snack as he thought it may have been low blood sugar. I started to feel better soon after eating and drinking, and all the symptoms disappeared too. Baby has been his/her usual active self this evening. 

I have been super tired this week as work has been manic (my usual day is 8-5 plus a few extra hours in the evening marking but had one day of 8-6:30 and another of 8-8:30 because of parents evening). I guess my body is telling me I have to slow down and eat at regular intervals, though didn't have any choice at work but to keep going as they don't do anything to make life easier for me at all. The day at work that was 8-6:30 was also my duty day so arrived at 8 then did break duty in the morning so had no break from 8:55-12:15 then afternoon break duty so had no break from 1:15-3:30, well 3:40 by the time all the kids had been collected, and that was followed by parent's evening from 4-6:30 and then a 35 minute drive home. I can cope with the no break but I do need a toilet break. Also my class are so demanding that from the moment they arrive at 8:55 they are constantly wanting my attention and say 'miss' at least a million times a day! SOmetimes they say it and when I say 'yes' they can't even remember what they were going to say! They are only kids so I can't tell them to go away, also it's not their fault that I am tired so I have to keep up the act as I want them to be happy in my class. The rest of the week awful as I had a sore back and bump and was grumpy and tired but still had to be happy and patient and perform for my class who don't give a damn if miss has had a good night's sleep or not! 

Sorry rant over. :flower: Thanks for listening. XX


----------



## LSU25

Ahhhh so glad everything turned out ok for you! That can be very scary.

I just went back to teaching this Jan. ( taking over a maternity leave till I pop) hahaha and the first few days I was like you...I think its our bodies telling us to slow down and as much as we don't want to - we have too


----------



## maybebaby3

muddles said:


> All added up to here. Hello to the new people.
> 
> Thank goodness it's the weekend and half term. This week has been crazy at work as we had two parent's evenings, so that meant two extra long days in work and a very sore back because of the crappy plastic chairs they have in all primary schools! Oh well don't need to do it again until Feb next year, or I never need to do one again if I don't go back! :lol:
> 
> Emera I keep telling my H little snippets about labour and he always seems horrified. I can't imagine him reading any books, just incase he sees a picture of something gross in the book :rofl:

aww u r so lucky u have a half term. we dont have it here and the next holiday is easter and that is just over a week long. then i have 2 go back 2 work 4 3wks til i start maternity leave as i cant afford 2 leave b4! when r u starting mat leave?


----------



## Heidi

I've started to panic a bit, i hardly have any clothes for bubs and havent even got any thing for the hospital bag yet :wacko:


----------



## rox.bear

hi mines the 29th of may on team:blue: cant wait....xx:thumbup:


----------



## Pixie81

*LogansMama* Just had a look on the CafePress website and ended up buying my DH one of those t-shirts to wear for the birth! Lol. He loved it! Got the one with a black collar and sleeves. I have also bought him the "New Dad" Willow Tree figure which I have wrapped up and put in my hospital bag ready to give to him after the birth. Our collection is coming along nicely now. I really want the "Cherish" one (pregnant lady). Hopefully i'll get it for my birthday in April! Lol.

My weekend's been ok so far. Went to see all the family yesterday which was nice and we collected our Dream Swing from Mamas and Papas which I have fell in love with all over again!
My hubby woke me up this morning with a big bunch of flowers and a valentines card which was lovely, especially as we agreed that we would only buy each other a card this year and nothing else. We are off to the hospital at 2pm this afternoon to take a tour of the maternity unit, so I'm looking forward to that. I know most of you will think i'm weird for saying this, but I LOVE hospitals!!! But then again, I have never been ill in one *touch wood*.

Still worried about the prospect of having a c-section, but have been researching exercises to encourage movement and will start those today. I have also bought a pregnancy yoga DVD and borrowed a birthing ball from my sister. Determined to get the little minx to turn around! Lol.

Going to spend the rest of the morning doing some housework which is a bit of a drag. Not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow :-(
 



Attached Files:







Dream swing.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Kirsti

justincase007 said:


> 15th May and PINK!!!! :)

We are due the same day!! :D

Im new to third tri to please add me 

15th may and :blue: 
I already have a 2 year old Zak and 17 month old Charlie :) so this is Harry my third bouncing boy :D xxx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Wow Muddles it sounds like you've had a really hard week at work, I hope things get a bit easier for you! When do you finish for mat leave? I think I've been so lucky at work, and even then I have days which was soooo hard to get through!! On Wednesday night I just couldn't sleep, I got about 2 hours in the end and I was sooooo tired at work! But my boss was great and gave me some easy things to do, thank goodness! I've got four days of now, last week was my last full time week - yay! So for the next six weeks I do three days on, four days off and then I'm done. I can't wait!

I've also been getting dizzy - it freaked me out a bit too. I think it probably is blood sugar but I wondered about blood pressure too? I'm seeing my midwife on Wednesday, so I'm going to see what she thinks. I've got my glucose test a week on Tuesday too so I guess that should flag any big issues? I've started getting cramps in my legs at night too which are sooooo painful! 

Well I'm going to try to get all my housekeeping done today so that I can spend the next three days relaxing and doing fun stuff - I'd like to get all the baby things washed and work out what - if anything - we still need, and get the nursery sorted some more. 

Hope everyone has a lovely Valentines day!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Only got up to pg 23 but need to go and walk the dogs



emera35 said:


> Also Cactusgirl, I read your other post, and i'm sure the other comments there will have put your mind at rest a little about your OH, everyone is so lovely and supportive on here :hugs: I posed the question, "if you had to pick an item to represent yourself, what would it be?" to my OH, like yours had to pick, and he decided on a lego technic quad bike he got for Christmas :shrug: so there you go.

:haha: omg Emera that made me LOL so much!! Thank you! Apparently there was another bloke on his course who's wife is expecting in April and he bought a picture of him in a band he was in years ago!! So maybe I was hoping for too much!!

Logansmama - that sounds like a terrible experience. Thank goodness you won't have to go through that when you give birth

will finish the rest of the thread later!!
x

PS 27 weeks today - I officially belong!


----------



## daisyfflur

I'm finally here. Due 16th May. Third tri is so scary, I can't believe the end is in sight.


----------



## emera35

Evening girlies!

Urgh, i'm feeling a bit grumbly this evening so forgive me :blush:
Had a horrible day at work, really busy, and as 2 people were away on romantic weekends (they rarely get to do anything nice like that, so i was happy for them) the guy who usually works only weekdays had to cover. He whinged non-stop all day about having to work on "his day off" (he got an extra day off in the week so wasn't working overtime), complained every time he had to do anything, and basically did very little work. He ended up crying off to the boss and getting to go home 2 hours early, meanwhile the boss kept asking me for more and more things, so i ended up working 2 hours extra, and missing out on my 2nd break (so i worked 12 hours today with 15 minutes sit down total :( ). Raargh, sorry, had to get that off my chest! I hate feeling treated unfairly, especially as i'm struggling to sleep it wasn't what i needed today. Right i'll stop ranting now, sorry! :blush:

Baby is currently doing i don't know what, he seems quiet happy though, kicking away at my hip bones, which is a little uncomfortable! Shuffle round a bit bubs! :haha:

I've been having faint/dizzy moments like some of you other girls, sitting down, getting good breaths and some orange juice or something seems to clear them ok though. I'm a bit nervous about my GTT on tuesday, I'm really hoping it comes back clear! fingers crossed!

Cactusgirl - Aye just goes to show, men are complex creatures, never try to understand what goes on in their heads! :haha:

Speaking of men, i'm dying for my OH to get home from work, i'm in real need of a hug! Doubtless he'll be in a bad mood too though, as i know he's been rushed off his feet also.

Anyway, i'll drag my moaning arse off to the bath to have a bit of a relax :)

Big :hugs: to all of you xxx


----------



## muddles

LSU25 said:


> Ahhhh so glad everything turned out ok for you! That can be very scary.
> 
> I just went back to teaching this Jan. ( taking over a maternity leave till I pop) hahaha and the first few days I was like you...I think its our bodies telling us to slow down and as much as we don't want to - we have too

It's so hard to slow down in teaching though isn't it?! How long have you got left at work?


----------



## muddles

maybebaby3 said:


> muddles said:
> 
> 
> All added up to here. Hello to the new people.
> 
> Thank goodness it's the weekend and half term. This week has been crazy at work as we had two parent's evenings, so that meant two extra long days in work and a very sore back because of the crappy plastic chairs they have in all primary schools! Oh well don't need to do it again until Feb next year, or I never need to do one again if I don't go back! :lol:
> 
> Emera I keep telling my H little snippets about labour and he always seems horrified. I can't imagine him reading any books, just incase he sees a picture of something gross in the book :rofl:
> 
> aww u r so lucky u have a half term. we dont have it here and the next holiday is easter and that is just over a week long. then i have 2 go back 2 work 4 3wks til i start maternity leave as i cant afford 2 leave b4! when r u starting mat leave?Click to expand...

OMG I am going to stop my whinging-sounds much harder for you! I start maternity leave 15th March and I am so excited. What date does yours start then?


----------



## muddles

Sarahwoo said:


> Wow Muddles it sounds like you've had a really hard week at work, I hope things get a bit easier for you! When do you finish for mat leave? I think I've been so lucky at work, and even then I have days which was soooo hard to get through!! On Wednesday night I just couldn't sleep, I got about 2 hours in the end and I was sooooo tired at work! But my boss was great and gave me some easy things to do, thank goodness! I've got four days of now, last week was my last full time week - yay! So for the next six weeks I do three days on, four days off and then I'm done. I can't wait!
> 
> I've also been getting dizzy - it freaked me out a bit too. I think it probably is blood sugar but I wondered about blood pressure too? I'm seeing my midwife on Wednesday, so I'm going to see what she thinks. I've got my glucose test a week on Tuesday too so I guess that should flag any big issues? I've started getting cramps in my legs at night too which are sooooo painful!
> 
> Well I'm going to try to get all my housekeeping done today so that I can spend the next three days relaxing and doing fun stuff - I'd like to get all the baby things washed and work out what - if anything - we still need, and get the nursery sorted some more.
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely Valentines day!

Hey I start maternity leave 15th March and I can't wait! The next few weeks should be pretty normal so a lot easier than the last week has been so there shouldn't be anymore whinging about work from me. :lol: 

My Mum said I looked really pale and she said maybe it was iron levels but she also mentioned blood pressure too. I am at the midwife on Thursday and having blood tests done too (so wont be taking H as he is likely to pass out :rofl: )

Oooh you will have to let us know if you buy anything exciting. I love seeing what other people have bought.


----------



## muddles

Ok all added from today. Hello to new people who have joined!

Pixie the Dream Swing is lovely and so girly! 

I had a lovely day. My mum came round with a beautiful blanket she has knitted for us to use in the car seat/moses basket and she showed us the pattern for the pram blanket she has just started and it will be gorgeous too. I LOVE knitted baby things, they are so cute. 

Sorry for my whinging yesterday, I was thinking that i have not moaned about being pregnant at all and plan on keeping it that way, as I love it! I do get really annoyed with work though but three weeks to go so sure i can manage that without any more whinging.


----------



## emera35

Aww, Muddles, don't you worry about moaning about work, sometimes we just need to get these things off our chests (looks guiltily at her earlier post :blush: ), and if we can't be sympathetic here, then who are we going to moan to? :haha: - there is only so much our OHs can take :haha: 
We can't all have a good day every day! 

All i can say is - roll on maternity leave!!

I'm with you on the knitted baby things, they are so lovely, and all of the time and effort that goes into them makes them so special :)

:hugs:


----------



## muddles

Emera-you go for it if you need to have a whinge too. :lol: You are right, we do need somewhere to let off steam and why not here. When do you start maternity leave? 

When are you other girlies starting yours? I will be 33 weeks when I start mine on the 15th March. I am so excited!


----------



## emera35

My leave starts on 4th March! :happydance::happydance:

Kind of early, but i have alot of holiday to use too, and to be honest, each day is tougher than the one before, its hot and hectic in the kitchen and with working 10 hours shifts (usually) i'm starting to worry about overdoing it a bit, so at this point i'm sure i made the right decision! :) 

It really can't come soon enough, roll on the lie ins (even if they aren't sleep ins hehe). Seems my leave time is already getting booked up though, what with my NCT classes, a million (it seems) consultants appointments, and the hypnobirthing sessions, i don't know when i'm going to have the time to shop!! :haha: and thats if bubs sticks until he's due (talk of induction at 38 weeks is being bandied about still, so we shall see)! Ah well, sure i'll find at least one day to myself :D

:hugs:


----------



## muddles

I don't think it is too early, as you say you will easily fill the time. I am most looking forward to not having to get up at 6:30, not having to spend 30 minutes+ driving to work and if I want to I don't have to speak all day. I already have a huge list of how I want to spend my days. :lol:


----------



## cb1

Hi can you add me please, due on 21st and on team yellow.


----------



## lilhoppy86

May 5th :pink: bump :thumbup:


----------



## melissa2332

i cant wait im going to do my 3d ultrasound on the 24 of this month im so exicted cause i can see my baby and what she my look like


----------



## babyhope

Happy Valentines Day ladies:flower:

Hubby and I had a GREAT weekend at the coast, it was sooo nice! We ate lots of clam chowder and chocolate covered strawberries...OMG the chocolate covered strawberries WERE SOOOOO GOOD!!! Thinking of making more:haha: 

I am thinking of scheduling a 3d ultrasound for the 22nd of this month, I will be 28 weeks, but I am not sure if I should wait until 30 weeks since I am overweight, although I carry most of my weight on my hips. Any plus size ladies get a 3d ultrasound?

I am slowly starting to feel panicky as I have still not bought one thing for the baby...don't know what is wrong with me! I just keep thinking I should wait for my babyshower!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Emera - sorry you were had a bad day. Hope you got the big hug from your OH! The bloke you were on shift with sounds like a nightmare!!! He was getting another day off for it so what was his problem??

Muddles - don't worry about having a whinge on here, god I have done enough!! I don't know how you teachers do it!!

Babyhope - sounds like you had a lovely weekend lucky girl!!

I have decided to take the day off today, I am absolutely shattered and aching all over! Took the dogs for a walk with DH yesterday afternoon and ended up walking further than planned and must have been about 6miles (which for me is miles!! Unlike like you fitties like Martami!!). I was in agony by the end and shuffling along like I was about 80!

My mat leave officially starts 16th April but planning on going part time beginning of March.


----------



## A3my

Morning everyone, I am officially allowed here today :D 

*babyhope* - I'd love to have a 3D ultrasound, how exciting! can your size really affect the scan? I didnt know that. Bet you cant wait to see your LO's face :D

*cactusgirl* - I know how you feel, we went for a long walk yesterday as we have MILs dog for the week. I needed a zimmerframe in the evening. I was very "ooh, ow, eee" when I tried walking! Not so bad today luckily.

My office is freeeeeeezing, my hands are going blue as I type. hope everyone hasnt got the monday blues too bad xx


----------



## Windmills

Good morning! The second tri thread is too quiet today so I've sneaked in here :blush: 
I can't believe I've only got 3 more Mondays left and then I'm on maternity leave! I can't wait, I hate it in here as you all know! 
Hope you all had a lovely weekend :kiss:


----------



## A3my

katie_xx said:


> Good morning! The second tri thread is too quiet today so I've sneaked in here :blush:
> I can't believe I've only got 3 more Mondays left and then I'm on maternity leave! I can't wait, I hate it in here as you all know!
> Hope you all had a lovely weekend :kiss:

i think you should stay in this thread :) lucky you, 3 mondays!!! what a brilliant feeling!!! :happydance::thumbup: x x


----------



## Pussy Galore

katie_xx said:


> Good morning! The second tri thread is too quiet today so I've sneaked in here :blush:
> I can't believe I've only got 3 more Mondays left and then I'm on maternity leave! I can't wait, I hate it in here as you all know!
> Hope you all had a lovely weekend :kiss:

lol... I was just thinking the same!! Where is everyone?!

Last week in 2nd tri this week... the time is dragging now :dohh:

Still I'm off to The Baby Show this weekend!!

Amy... just posted a thread in 2nd tri to see how you were? Headaches improved? :)


----------



## Pussy Galore

And Katie... I am soo jealous!!

I still have ten weeks until my maternity leave :cry:


----------



## hope&faith09

hey all! 

Just thought I would pop in! Im so tired, me and OH went for a walk yesterday and altho we didnt walk very far my pelvis aches so much. I cant wait to get in the bath shortly and relax altho Im so tired I could easily fall asleep! 

Hope everyone is ok today. x x x x


----------



## Mishmo76

Hi Guys

I think I can officially come in now :).

Due 14th May and CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!

Michelle xx


----------



## muddles

Welcome Michelle. I put you down as team yellow as you didn't say your bump colour.


----------



## maybebaby3

muddles said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muddles said:
> 
> 
> All added up to here. Hello to the new people.
> 
> Thank goodness it's the weekend and half term. This week has been crazy at work as we had two parent's evenings, so that meant two extra long days in work and a very sore back because of the crappy plastic chairs they have in all primary schools! Oh well don't need to do it again until Feb next year, or I never need to do one again if I don't go back! :lol:
> 
> Emera I keep telling my H little snippets about labour and he always seems horrified. I can't imagine him reading any books, just incase he sees a picture of something gross in the book :rofl:
> 
> aww u r so lucky u have a half term. we dont have it here and the next holiday is easter and that is just over a week long. then i have 2 go back 2 work 4 3wks til i start maternity leave as i cant afford 2 leave b4! when r u starting mat leave?Click to expand...
> 
> OMG I am going to stop my whinging-sounds much harder for you! I start maternity leave 15th March and I am so excited. What date does yours start then?Click to expand...

i start my mat leave on 4th may! am due on 7th may!


----------



## maybebaby3

i had an awful night last night with reflux! felt so sick. i went 2 dr 2day as i hadnt slept and couldnt face work so wanted a sick note. she was really nice and said that baby is transverse and as this is my 3rd baby that the womb is stretched so he can move more and he was prob moving from breech 2 transverse last night which is why i felt so ill. she said baby will prob be like that 4 another month. she signed me off all week and said i need 2 rest as i have been in agony with my rib pain 2. my other 2 pregnancies were not this bad at this stage but hey as long as baby is ok then that's the main thing. mum and dad took the kids 2day so had a bit of a rest. they should be back at any second!!! hope you are all ok and that work is not 2 bad! roll on mat leave eh!!!


----------



## muddles

maybebaby3 said:


> i had an awful night last night with reflux! felt so sick. i went 2 dr 2day as i hadnt slept and couldnt face work so wanted a sick note. she was really nice and said that baby is transverse and as this is my 3rd baby that the womb is stretched so he can move more and he was prob moving from breech 2 transverse last night which is why i felt so ill. she said baby will prob be like that 4 another month. she signed me off all week and said i need 2 rest as i have been in agony with my rib pain 2. my other 2 pregnancies were not this bad at this stage but hey as long as baby is ok then that's the main thing. mum and dad took the kids 2day so had a bit of a rest. they should be back at any second!!! hope you are all ok and that work is not 2 bad! roll on mat leave eh!!!


Poor you. Hope you have your feet up and are relaxing. You are a braver woman than me working until 3 days before your due date, well done to you! Hope your pain eases up soon.


----------



## emera35

Evening Ladies!

Wow i'm too sleepy tonight but wanted to say hello! Caught up with all your posts but i think my brain is mixing them all up :blush:

Hello to all the new people over from 2nd Tri, not long before we are all officially here now! :)

Cheered myself up today by going shopping after work today, or should i say clapped myself out, as i now need to have a good lie down! Did buy the most comfy pair of black lounging bottoms in the world though, hurrah for H&M! :D

Dead nervous about my GTT tomorrow, and not looking forwards to not eating from 9pm tonight :( Keep your fingers crossed for me!

Take care all of you.
big :hugs:


----------



## babyhope

Cactusgirl- OMG! I can't even imagine walking 6 miles right now! I would be in so much pain!

A3my- I am so excited, I have been waiting and waiting for this and now that it is a week away I can't believe it is so close!! So people say that weight can affect it and others say they have gotten great pics...so I am not really sure!

Mishmo76-I am due May 14 too!!! Do you know what you are having?

Lucky Ladies who know when they have maternity leave, I have no idea when I am going to take off. I plan on working til May unless I feel I can't but so far I am still feeling good enough to work, and my work is very easy so I can't complain much!


----------



## jolou

evening hope everyone is well?

we built the cot over the weekend but still have loads to do, at least the worst is over now!

had a very relaxing day yesterday doing nothing at all but was still feeling like a football for harrison who would not stop moving from the minute i got up till the minute i went to bed lol.

not had a chance to catch up on everything just yet but will do later on :)


----------



## A3my

babyhope said:


> A3my- I am so excited, I have been waiting and waiting for this and now that it is a week away I can't believe it is so close!! So people say that weight can affect it and others say they have gotten great pics...so I am not really sure!

Awww, I REALLLY want one!! we cant afford one though :cry: I cant complain though, I've had a lot more scans than a normal pregnancy and i know how much people cherish those. I bet it depends more on the skill of the scanner and whether your LO hides than your weight. will you show us a pic? x


----------



## Windmills

I want a 4D scan! But I may be all scanned out.. hmm! I know I've got soo many other things to spend my money on though :lol: I've got a bedroom to redecorate at the end of this month too!


----------



## Pussy Galore

I would love to get a 4D scan too but not sure if I can justify the spends at the mo!!:wacko:

maybebaby.. sorry to hear you are feeling so poorly at the mo, but it is good that you have got some time off to recouperate, get well soon :)

Jolou.. congrats on building the cot.. that's still on our list of things to do!!

Emera.. good luck for your GTT tomorrow :)

Currently watching Lost... and now I'm even more lost!! Hubby is still having to explain it to me as we go along!! :blush:


----------



## babyhope

jolou- You have the crib up already? You ladies put me to shame! Like I have said before I have not bought one thing...I am barely looking at cribs, although I do plan on taking apart my book shelf and storing all my books, because that is where are crib is going.

A3my- I really hope I get some good pics! When I do get them done I will be sure to post them on here! I am excited because the place allows you take up to 8 people and view the ultrasound on a very large screen, so my parents and son will be there too! 

Pussy Galore- I am LOST TOO!!! I had stopped watching it about two years ago and ended on season 3, but when I seen that this was the finale season me and hubby got back into it!!! We are halfway through season 5 right now, we watched all of season in 4 in a week! I do like to watch them back to back rather than wait the week because Lost is so confusing with so many details that I forget too much!


----------



## babyhope

Double post!


----------



## JIGGY

Blue bump due 16th may x


----------



## Pussy Galore

babyhope said:


> jolou- You have the crib up already? You ladies put me to shame! Like I have said before I have not bought one thing...I am barely looking at cribs, although I do plan on taking apart my book shelf and storing all my books, because that is where are crib is going.
> 
> A3my- I really hope I get some good pics! When I do get them done I will be sure to post them on here! I am excited because the place allows you take up to 8 people and view the ultrasound on a very large screen, so my parents and son will be there too!
> 
> Pussy Galore- I am LOST TOO!!! I had stopped watching it about two years ago and ended on season 3, but when I seen that this was the finale season me and hubby got back into it!!! We are halfway through season 5 right now, we watched all of season in 4 in a week! I do like to watch them back to back rather than wait the week because Lost is so confusing with so many details that I forget too much!

lol.. well when I get even more lost, I'll be asking you what is going on!!? I must admit I prefer watching a few episodes at a time! I do this with "24".. it's the only way I remember the plot!! :blush:


----------



## muddles

JIGGY said:


> Blue bump due 16th may x

Added. Hello and welcome!


----------



## abz

howdy everyone :) thought i would just say hi. not officially here yet but since everyone else seems to be... ha. 

my pelvis is really playing up. not too bad at work today as i stayed as still as possibly yesterday and the day before. long may it continue!! :D

much as i would love a 4d scan, i don't want to know what my little bump looks like until i meet her. it would spoil it for me i think. but at the same time i'm desperate to see. ha. would love more normal scans though. but just the two for me :)

abz xx


----------



## maybebaby3

morning all. i have tried 2 take advantage of my sick leave and have swept and mopped the kitchen, living room and corridor. i will do the other rooms later. oh is still in bed and in a foul mood so he can stay here. he's been off work 4 weeks now and is looking 4 another job as he hates his present one. i mentioned that he hadnt drunk the tea i'd made him and he went off on one about not even feeling like drinking tea and why was i making him feel bad. i know he's stressed out but i am fed up of him taking it all out on me.


----------



## abz

oh honey. let him grump at himself. just leave him be. if he doesn't want tea then don't make him any and let him grumble about that instead.

hugs.

abz xx


----------



## maybebaby3

u r so right abz! thanks!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Morning girlies!!

Big hugs to maybebaby3 :hugs::hugs:, there is nothing worse than a grumpy man!!! I just ignore mine when he's in that mood, and make sure he doesn't get me down with him. Sounds like you've had a good productive morning though, well done you :)

Well I have so much to do today, I did get quite a bit done yesterday but there is just a never ending list around here!!! I have to go down to the hospital in a bit to get my blood taken, then I need to go to the post office and post some things I sold on e-bay. I decided that with my extra day off each week now I would start de-cluttering and putting stuff on e-bay, I've sold some odds and ends and made over two hundred quid so far - in just over a week!! So that will come in handy, and I can't wait to put more stuff listed now!!!

I'm also really undecided about a 4d scan, but I think we're going to give it a miss. All along I was going to stay on team yellow and then at the last minute we found out, so I'd like to keep his little face a suprise, if that makes sence!!! Hubby freaked me out a bit this morning though - right fom the start he thought we were having a girl, I thought boy. At the 20 wk scan we found out he was a boy - but hubby still thinks its a girl!! And I've seen so many things where the sex at the scan is wrong, argh!! he's really put the doubt in my mind now!! Not that I would mind at all, but I have bought quite a bit of blue stuff etc - though everything big is unisex. I think I'll just buy neutrals from now on!! Unless thats why hubby said what he did . . . to stop me buying so much!!!!!!!

xx


----------



## maybebaby3

sarahwoo i felt like that with my 1st baby. i was sure it was a boy and scans confirmed that but there were so many stories about mistakes in the gender that i bought mainly neutrals! he was a boy tho. we were also going 2 stay on team yellow but changed our 2minds at the last moment! we had a 4d scan a couple of weeks ago, it was great! but i do understand what u mean about leaving it more of a surprose by not having one. i am too impatient! lol!


----------



## OmiOmen

I do keep thinking about them getting the gender wrong but it is less likely they will say boy and it be a girl than the other way round and it is rare they get it wrong. If they did get it wrong it would not be too bad for us since we bought almost all gender neutral things other than a few boys clothes. Although I would imagine it would be a shock if they got it wrong, it must take a few days after the birth to adjust a bit when it does happen. 

I was going to get a 4D scan near my birthday in March but my husband has been reading in the news how it is bad for the baby (I am sure there is no need to worry though for those that have had them done though) so non for me now. I think I might get a photo-shoot done instead, I have seen one for late pregnancy that also includes a mini-makeover and then another photo-shoot for mother and baby when he is here for just under £20 on lastminute.com! I am not sure though because half of me thinks I would like a nice pregnancy photo and half of me thinks it would turn out rubbish. Has anyone else or is anyone else thinking about getting a pregnancy photo-shoot done? 

:happydance: Well, my HIP grant came through a few days ago so I am going to be buying my re-usable nappies soon and (call me crazy but...) I am really excited about buying them and also a little over-whelmed by the choice. I got a baby pack from work yesterday and it had quite a few things in it so that was nice and some of it went in my hospital bag (well in the cot as we don't actually have the bag yet) so that is a bit closer to getting finished. Once we have the nappies we will just need the travel system which we are getting in a week or two, the cot bedding and some more bits for the hospital bag.


----------



## insomnimama

Congratulations Omi. Personally having tried a few other kinds I love these: 
https://www.babame.com/onesize.php

as they go on like a disposable (after you have stuffed them), dry faster than an all-in-one, and fit babies from newborn to toddler. 

But lots of other folks have different favourites. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## OmiOmen

I think we are going for the sized ones because I have heard a lot about birth to potty ones fitting really well at some stages and bad at others. I really like the idea of the tots bots baboozles although I have read they are a pain to dry and my husband seems drawn to little lamb nappies (although maybe that is because of the price). But in an ideal world I want to get a 3 or so different brands to see which ones I like the most. It is amazing how exciting buying re-usable nappies is, lol.


----------



## Pussy Galore

:hi: hey everyone!

Well I am now struggling to keep up with both May babies threads!!... :wacko:

(although really I should be working at the mo!! :blush:)

OmiOmen... out of curiosity how long did your HIP grant take to come through? I have only just posted my form, but have heard it can take anything up to six weeks but that the waiting time seems to vary from month to month!!

Thanks :)


----------



## abz

oh pants. need to send mine off. it was dated last friday...


----------



## Heidi

My HIPG took 7 working days :)


----------



## insomnimama

OmiOmen said:


> I think we are going for the sized ones because I have heard a lot about birth to potty ones fitting really well at some stages and bad at others.

I would say that's true of any diaper with snaps, but not those with velcro (aplix?)

In any case, yes, it's very exciting and loads of fun. Enjoy!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Heidi said:


> My HIPG took 7 working days :)

Woo hoo!! :happydance:

Katie on the 2nd tri thread has just said that hers took about 10 days or so! That is impressive!! :)


----------



## OmiOmen

Our HIP grant took about 10 days from posting off the form until it was in my account. I had heard it would take a while so was quite happy when my letter came through saying it was all done. :thumbup:

Well, I got 15 (aplix) tots bots Bamboozles ordered today so will need some liners and outers and probably 5-10 other nappies of a different brand. I love the nappies, they are so fluffy and colourful and cute looking. :happydance:


----------



## May Mum2b

you lot are so organised! i am 28 weks this friday and have so much left to get baby wise! and my hospital bag isn't even packed yet!! 

on the subject of the HIPG - i haven't even got mine signed yet or got the form!! - feel so dis-organised which is totally unlike me! I even saw my midwife today and she forgot about it, and i totally forgot about it too!! 

how do you get a form in the first place??

thanks for any help!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Abz - hope the pain clears up soon chick!

Maybebaby - god some men!! Leave him to fester! You are very patient - my OH would have been wearing that cup of tea!

Wow the HIPs seem to be on the ball - shame the government are not that quick with everything they do!!

All this talk of nappies is freaking me out!! I read on another thread that someone had bought 250 new born nappies so that would last a month?!?! Bloody hell - how many do they get through!??!

I also think we may have had a breakthrough with DH!! We were watching last weeks 'One Born Every Minute' on catchup last night and he was really paying attention (once I told him to put his iphone down!) and by the end he was asking about how contractions work/timings etc. He was shocked to bits that the girl was awake during her c-section, he actually looked a bit upset! That is the first proper bit of interest he has shown in the labour process. I think it is finally hitting home that the labour is not a walk in the park and he can now see why I am so scared and trying to be so prepared for it.

AND he was talking about ANOTHER hobby he was thinking of starting and said that he might wait till the LO was here as his priorities will probably change and he might not have time for the new hobby!! Will wonders never cease......!!!


----------



## OmiOmen

You get the form for the HIP grant from your midwife. 

They say a new born needs up to about 12 nappies a day! I have no idea how many disposables you need for how long but with re-usable nappies you need 15 if you wash daily and 20-25 if you wash them every other day according to what I have read. I have just got 15 so will need 5-10 more and some outers and liners. I am glad that once I have them I will not have to buy them every week though.

That is funny about your other half and 'one born every minute' because my husband has no interest in shows like that but ended up watching the whole thing and talking about it too.


----------



## muddles

May Mum2b said:


> you lot are so organised! i am 28 weks this friday and have so much left to get baby wise! and my hospital bag isn't even packed yet!!
> 
> on the subject of the HIPG - i haven't even got mine signed yet or got the form!! - feel so dis-organised which is totally unlike me! I even saw my midwife today and she forgot about it, and i totally forgot about it too!!
> 
> how do you get a form in the first place??
> 
> thanks for any help!

Midwife gave me mine to fill in and bring back to my 25 week mw appointment. I forgot to take it with me so I havent had mine signed yet either. I would ask your mw at your next appointment as she needs to sign it for you. 

I have heard about Bounty packs but not been given any info about them. How do we get them? When? How many? Are they worth it?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi there! I'm new, popping in from June thread!
I'm having a C-section on May 26th (noticed there are no other ladies yet that day on your first page!) and we're having a girl :cloud9:
99 days for me to go until we meet baby!!!


----------



## Cactusgirl

OmiOmen said:


> They say a new born needs up to about 12 nappies a day! I have no idea how many disposables you need for how long but with re-usable nappies you need 15 if you wash daily and 20-25 if you wash them every other day according to what I have read. I have just got 15 so will need 5-10 more and some outers and liners. I am glad that once I have them I will not have to buy them every week though.
> 
> That is funny about your other half and 'one born every minute' because my husband has no interest in shows like that but ended up watching the whole thing and talking about it too.

TWELVE A DAY?!?? :wacko: That is changing it's nappy every 2 hours?!?!?

OMG that is like 360 a month!!!!!


----------



## May Mum2b

thanks - luckily i work as a nurse at a GP surgery and see midwives all day every day so will grab one from them with a signautre hopefully!! 

what a faff! all these forms as well as everything else we need to think of! 





muddles said:


> May Mum2b said:
> 
> 
> you lot are so organised! i am 28 weks this friday and have so much left to get baby wise! and my hospital bag isn't even packed yet!!
> 
> on the subject of the HIPG - i haven't even got mine signed yet or got the form!! - feel so dis-organised which is totally unlike me! I even saw my midwife today and she forgot about it, and i totally forgot about it too!!
> 
> how do you get a form in the first place??
> 
> thanks for any help!
> 
> Midwife gave me mine to fill in and bring back to my 25 week mw appointment. I forgot to take it with me so I havent had mine signed yet either. I would ask your mw at your next appointment as she needs to sign it for you.
> 
> I have heard about Bounty packs but not been given any info about them. How do we get them? When? How many? Are they worth it?Click to expand...


----------



## Sarahwoo

Ohhh thanks for that ladies, I'm seeing the midwife tomorrow for my anti D (ouch!!) and I need to get my HIP form - I had completely forgotten so I'll it to my list!!


----------



## maybebaby3

May Mum2b said:


> you lot are so organised! i am 28 weks this friday and have so much left to get baby wise! and my hospital bag isn't even packed yet!!
> 
> on the subject of the HIPG - i haven't even got mine signed yet or got the form!! - feel so dis-organised which is totally unlike me! I even saw my midwife today and she forgot about it, and i totally forgot about it too!!
> 
> how do you get a form in the first place??
> 
> thanks for any help!

if it makes u feel better i still have a ton of stuff 2 get and have not even got a hospital bag, let alone started packing it :haha:


----------



## maybebaby3

cactusgirl - yep u go thru loads of nappies at 1st. my babies pooed after every feed and fed all the time! i was paranoid about nappy rash 2 so religiously changed nappies after every feed at least! babies like warm water and cotton wool instead of wipes as they are cold esp at the start, tho it is a pain 4 us!


----------



## May Mum2b

Thanks, me too, i am on the look out for a nice sized bag somewhere, thinking primark - they do those really good ones for £6, nice patterns etc.. 

good to know there are still some of us "un-organised" ones out there, though i still feel like we have plenty of time........

though on the other hand sure it flys by!! only 12 weeks to go and counting.. 



maybebaby3 said:


> May Mum2b said:
> 
> 
> you lot are so organised! i am 28 weks this friday and have so much left to get baby wise! and my hospital bag isn't even packed yet!!
> 
> on the subject of the HIPG - i haven't even got mine signed yet or got the form!! - feel so dis-organised which is totally unlike me! I even saw my midwife today and she forgot about it, and i totally forgot about it too!!
> 
> how do you get a form in the first place??
> 
> thanks for any help!
> 
> if it makes u feel better i still have a ton of stuff 2 get and have not even got a hospital bag, let alone started packing it :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## quail

hi thought i would pop on here now im nearly in third tri,well ive just been to the pram shop today to see my pram i ordered and i decided that i didnt like the colour i ordered so i have completley changed my mind and ordered a different one just in time as it will take until about the end of april to come,lol,anyway i havent much to say as im very boring ,lol,hope you are all well.xxx


----------



## maybebaby3

may mum2b - yeah and time flies!!!!! we have no primark here but there is one nearby in spain so will get hubby 2 take me there :) he will not be convinced i need a new bag tho, he'd suggest a morrissons plastic bag 2 save money i think! lol!


----------



## A3my

evening everyone! wow I have missed loads! Hope everyone is OK. *CG* - fab news on DH :thumbup:

well i had the worst day at work but we had a growth scan today and I am officially low risk now :happydance::happydance: 1 more growth scan at 34 weeks but consultant said its not really necessary and more to put my mind at rest. I'm so happy :D he also said my baby is considered normal now (I had v. high NT measurement at 12 weeks). Now all I need to do is convince DH that a home birth is a good idea.

anyone else have pancakes? I did, yum yum!:fool: x x


----------



## Pussy Galore

CG.. really pleased things seem better with OH :)

Amy.. glad your growth scan went well today and that you are feeling reassured!!

Although I am not organised with a lot of things, one thing I have got is lots of is nappies!! I joined just about every baby club going and have amassed a collection of about 250 "free" nappies to date in all sizes 1-3 :thumbup:


----------



## tammii1981

Hi
Im due on 22nd, bump colour is pink!:pink:

thanks! 
Looking forward to joining you all in 5 days!


----------



## Sarahwoo

I completely forgot it was Pancake day until after I'd had my tea - typical! I was really looking forward to pancakes too!!! I guess we'll have to just have a late pancake day tomorrow!!

Very interesting to see what you guys are thinking re nappies - I have bought loads of newborn ones (about 270!), all on offers or free or using vouchers etc! I was thinking I might start buying the next size up now, I've not got as many in the bigger sizes. I've also got loads of wipes and loads of cotton wool, again all on offer, I guessed I might as well buy them if I can get a good deal.

For those ladies still looking to buy newborn nappies, I got a really fab deal in Boots:

https://www.boots.com/en/Huggies-Newborn-Changetime-box_861757/

You get two packs of newborn nappies, a pack of wipes, and a pack of disposable changing mats. They were about eleven pounds, but now they are 5.50 plus with the baby event at Boots at the moment your if you spend more than 20.00 you get 10 points per pound, which I guess is like another 10% in points. I ordered two to be delivered to store (free) a few weeks ago and then bought a couple more when I saw them in stock in another store - they really are fab value. You also get a one pound huggies voucher in each box, so I guess if your organised you could use them against more boxes!! Hope that helps someone, I'm tempted to buy more to be honest now the points deal is on, its so hard to know how many nappies we'll need!!!


----------



## etoya

Due May 20, team :pink: Joining the club of May bumps :happydance:
Can you pls add me to the list?


----------



## A3my

Hi *tammii1981* - welcome :flower::wave:

*sarahwoo* - shame about the pancakes :dohh: good job on the boots bargain hunting though! :happydance:

watching one born every minute - love it :)


----------



## Sarahwoo

I'm watching One Born Every Minute- for now! Might have to turn it off though, I'm completely in denial about the whole birth thing, just thinking about it makes me feel sick!!! I go really quiet when I'm in pain. I just really need to get my head around the whole thing!!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Sarahwoo.. glad to see that I am not the only one getting all of the free nappies and bargains in Boots!!!

Hubby just ate 6 pancakes :sick: I could only manage 2!!

We currently have the Man U v Milan game on (3-1 woo hoo!!).. but One Born Every Minute is being Sky +'d as we speak!!! :haha:


----------



## A3my

dont worry - most people arent like the red head! I go quiet when I am in pain too, I think its better to stay as calm as you can for as long as you can x


----------



## Mork

Wish i was watching - dh is watching the brits :(
x


----------



## A3my

awww *mork* :( mean hubby. well you are missing a young lass who is really not coping with labour and she's only 3 cms dilated!


----------



## Mork

Oh dear!! Yes - nasty hubby!!! lol (I am sky+ though so will make him suffer later :) ) xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

A3my said:


> dont worry - most people arent like the red head! I go quiet when I am in pain too, I think its better to stay as calm as you can for as long as you can x

That was my plan . . . if I can just be quiet and stay calm I think I'll deal with it better. Do most people do this early stage at home? I'm hopeless . . . but I was kinda thinking I'd be more than 2cm when I got to hospital? It that normal?


----------



## A3my

*mork* -oooh he will suffer - its a painful one


----------



## A3my

Sarahwoo said:


> A3my said:
> 
> 
> dont worry - most people arent like the red head! I go quiet when I am in pain too, I think its better to stay as calm as you can for as long as you can x
> 
> That was my plan . . . if I can just be quiet and stay calm I think I'll deal with it better. Do most people do this early stage at home? I'm hopeless . . . but I was kinda thinking I'd be more than 2cm when I got to hospital? It that normal?Click to expand...

well going from my past experience, I think I did go in at 2cm with my first but I was quietly dealing with the pain rather than screaming the place down. You just have no idea what to expect first time. They sent me away and I went back when I was about 6cm. I think I was about 6cm when I went in with my second.


----------



## Mork

lol a3my:ninja: !!!! x


----------



## A3my

hehe :)


----------



## Scampie

Hope no1 minds me jumping in a little early, as im not in third tri yet :( Thought id add myself to the due dates list though.

Due May 30th Team Blue :D


----------



## OmiOmen

I too thought you would be farther along by the time your in hospital. I have to admit I am now worrying I will now cope and end up like her! I always feel sorry for the ones who end up having a c-section and are upset about it, I really don't want one and just hope it all runs smoothly. 

The free newborn nappies are in my hospital bag and then we will switch to re-usable ones when we get home. I know I have a large cost to start with but I am glad we will be saving money in the long run. 

I can not sleep at all any more and half of me just thinks I should give up trying even though I feel so tiered. Mind you DH let the dogs out when they needed to last night and I must have got 5 full hours which was nice and I did not even wake up to pee! I have my 28 week appointment tomorrow and am not really looking forward to more blood tests.


----------



## muddles

Added new people. Welcome!

I watched One Born Every Minute and think reality is finally starting to kick in after watching the red haired girl. I hope I manage to stay at home until I am more than 2cm dilated, and my H has been instructed to gag me or something if I scream like that. Surely the way she was didn't help her or the baby? My H said could she not have taken some paracetemol to knock the edge of a bit. :rofl: He was joking though I hope!


----------



## Sarahwoo

OmiOmen said:


> I too thought you would be farther along by the time your in hospital. I have to admit I am now worrying I will now cope and end up like her! I always feel sorry for the ones who end up having a c-section and are upset about it, I really don't want one and just hope it all runs smoothly.
> 
> The free newborn nappies are in my hospital bag and then we will switch to re-usable ones when we get home. I know I have a large cost to start with but I am glad we will be saving money in the long run.
> 
> I can not sleep at all any more and half of me just thinks I should give up trying even though I feel so tiered. Mind you DH let the dogs out when they needed to last night and I must have got 5 full hours which was nice and I did not even wake up to pee! I have my 28 week appointment tomorrow and am not really looking forward to more blood tests.

I had my bloods done today, had to go to the local hospital for it but the woman was AMAZING! I didn't feel a thing - yay! I'm at the midwife in the morning for my anti D and things - also need to pick up a repeat prescription for for Gavisgon before I run out!!!

Any sign of emera35 tonight? I was just wondering how her GTT went today, I have mine next Tuesday so I want to know what happens :)


----------



## supriseBump_x

My days of getting a hole nights sleep are officially over :( Even if i dont nap during the day I STIL cant sleep :( xxxxx


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies - Just spent FOREVER trying to read and catch up.... course it might not take have taken so long if I wasn't doing it in the commercials between LOST. Anyhow - I am feeling better today. We got a new car (Honda CrV)- so thats exciting and a BIG relief. Its used, but in SUPER like-new shape and is exactly what I wanted... so hooray for that! 

Starting to really count down the days now... Can't believe that I am only about 7 weeks away from being full term! (37 weeks!) CRazy!

Pixie - Not sure if you would go for "alternative medicine" or not, but I have heard good things about acupuncture getting a breech baby to turn. Also about chiropractors helping too. AND I LOVE my chiropractor! Can't wait to go back! But - it is still very early. She may very well turn on her own

maybebaby - Thats exactly me too... I have a little over a week off for easter, and then I have to go back for 3 weeks before baby comes! Wish I could afford to stop at spring break! The ladies that get to stop work in March are so very lucky! 

cactusgirl - yeah - thats right. You do tend to change a newborn 10-12 times a day (sometimes more!) ... luckily it DOES slow down at some point though. Every feeding they need to be changed, and often in between as well! 

A3my - Congrats on becoming low risk! Thats super news. I hope you get your home birth too... You are much braver than I am!


----------



## maybebaby3

am not having a good time at the mo. things with oh not in a good place we had a massive fight last night and then he just said that lets go 2 bed and wake up 4 another shit day 2moro :cry: i thought things were getting better but obviously not. i am trying 2 be supportive of him but he just is looking at everything as if it is so black at the mo. he doesnt try 2 move on and find solutions 2 things and put the past behind and move on (god knows i have had 2!) he's still in bed. my mum has taken dylan 2 school and i'm here with erin as i am signed off sick. i had awful cramps last night and was so worried that i was going in2 prem labour or something. i'm so stressed. i think he needs 2 go on depression meds but he refuses. sorry 4 the rant but am feeling severely sorry 4 myself. i know i am not perfect but i am trying 2 be the best wife and mother i can be and i feel that only my faults are picked up on. :cry: best go now b4 i make u all suicidal!


----------



## LogansMama

maybebaby - I'm sorry. OH's can be such a pain. I know how you feel cause me and my dh were going at it the night before. It really sucks... and then he tries to turn everything on ME. All I can say was that for us, TODAY was better, so hopefully things will be beter for you tomorrow. Hang in there!


----------



## maybebaby3

thanks! at the mo it feels like it will never get better. every time he opens a bottle of wine i have a sinking feeling. he says it gives him clarity but of course it doesnt it just makes him mad and more depressed. he gets annoyed if me or his mum mention the drink but it's true it turns him in2 a depressed mad with the word person. he never used 2 drink so much.


----------



## Sarahwoo

maybebaby3 said:


> thanks! at the mo it feels like it will never get better. every time he opens a bottle of wine i have a sinking feeling. he says it gives him clarity but of course it doesnt it just makes him mad and more depressed. he gets annoyed if me or his mum mention the drink but it's true it turns him in2 a depressed mad with the word person. he never used 2 drink so much.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Honey I have no advice for you but to keep your chin up - it must be really hard for you with your OH at the mo. It does sound like he's depressed, has he got a lot going on? It leaves you stuck between a rock and a hard place really doesn't it, you know he needs help but h won't admit it, and the more you tell him he needs help, the more he will say he doesn't.

I hope things get better soon, is there anyone you can talk to for some support? xx


----------



## maybebaby3

his mum knows what is going on but he just lashes out when we try 2 talk 2 him. then if i dont say anything 2 him he moans that we dont talk. i cant win. he has had a rough year but he needs 2 start looking at what is good in our lives rather than at the bad. he has such a stubborn character tho that sometimes i wonder where we r going.


----------



## Martz

Can I be added to the list please....due May 26th.....:pink:bump

Thank you xxx


----------



## maybebaby3

Martz said:


> Can I be added to the list please....due May 26th.....:pink:bump
> 
> Thank you xxx

welcome 2 3rd tri!!!


----------



## Martz

Thanks hun, cant believe I'm here!! :cloud9: (Albeit a little early! :blush:)


----------



## disneybride

Hi all, I really don't know how I've managed to miss this thread until now :blush:

Please can you add me to the list as my baby boy, Caleb is due on the 8th May :happydance:


----------



## maybebaby3

disneybride said:


> Hi all, I really don't know how I've managed to miss this thread until now :blush:
> 
> Please can you add me to the list as my baby boy, Caleb is due on the 8th May :happydance:

welcome 2 the 3rd tri!


----------



## abz

oh maybebaby honey. i really feel for you. do you think a short sharp shock would help? pull your britches up, we have a baby on the way kind of thing? or do you think it would make things worse?

massive hugs honey.

abz xx


----------



## maybebaby3

dont think anythin wil work abz. he's still in bed. it's goin 2b another fun day NOT!


----------



## muddles

Morning everyone. 
Poor you maybebaby. I hope things get better for you and your OH. :hugs:


----------



## Widger

I'll be joining 3rd trimester thread soon but why don't you add me anyway :haha: I'm team :yellow: on 25th May... eeekkk not long till I join you all girls!!


----------



## insomnimama

Awww Maybebaby am so sorry... it does sound like he's depressed and possibly alcoholic as well :(

Could you approach one of his friends to have a chat with him and encourage him to get help? Maybe someone who's been through this before? 

There's also a very good (and funny) book about male depression called Rage Against the Meshugenah- Why it Takes Balls to Go Nuts by Danny Evans that you could order off amazon and pass to him to read while he's in bed :rofl: He writes the blog https://www.dadgonemad.com He and his family also dealt with drinking and unemployment.

Anyway hope any of that might help. And I really hope things get better for both of you.

:hug:


----------



## Pussy Galore

maybebaby... I am sorry, I have no real words of advice but I really do hope things get better for you both :hugs:

Not long until I can officially join you guys! I only ever pop over to 3rd tri to keep up with this thread and to read some birth stories! :blush:


----------



## A3my

morning everyone and welcome new peeps.

*maybebaby3* - I'm really sorry to hear what you are going through, he sounds really depressed and the wine really wont help that. He needs something to snap him out of it doesnt he. Depressed people are selfish unfortunately, and he clearly doesnt realise that he needs to step up and support you at the moment. Really hope things get better for you x x x :flower:


----------



## Windmills

Maybebaby- no advice, just :hugs: xxx

I've just realised that by the time I finish work I'll only have 2 months and 9 days left :happydance: No idea what I'll do for that massive expanse of time, but I'm planning to go to two different antenatal classes (a parentcraft one and the NHS one!), BFing workshops, aqua natal, yoga.. I don't really know what else! Sleep and clean and eat probably :lol: It's going to be really weird having nothing to do for 2 months! xxx


----------



## A3my

make the most of it katie :) you'll probably love it x x


----------



## Sarahwoo

I wish I had some advice for you Maybebaby, it must be so tough. It must be hard trying to stay positive yourself but please try to make sure you do. If you can keep going like normal and stay positive it might just help him have a reality check? When I had depression it really helped to have positive people around me who were prepared to be quite bossy with me - but for me it was my mum and I daren't argue with her!! I wonder if there are any charities etc who might b able to give you some professional advice?

katie_xx I've been planning all sorts for my mat leave too but in reality I'll probably just do a lot of relaxing! I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've only got 19 shifts left - woo hoo!!

Well I was at the midwife this morning for my anti d which didn't sting nearly as much as last time I had it! Also had a lovely long chat with Midwife as she had booked me an extra long appointment so she could keep an eye on me after my injection, it was lovely to have time for a proper chat about things, shes so lovley too. Apparently my dizzy spells are because I have low blood pressure - she said its been quite low from the beginning and its dropped a little this time, but she wasn't worried and just said to be careful when I'm getting up and not to sit down for too long etc, and to take it easy when I get dizzy, make sure I'm eating properly etc. She said to eat bananas for leg cramps - and drink tonic water, and gave me some exercises to help my ribs which hurt soooo much! She's also referred me to the Physio for my hip / pelvic pain and I got my HIP form - yay!

We also had a chat about the birth and stuff, and sorted out my hospital tour and anti natal classes. Our local hospital is all change at the mo, they are opening a midwife led birthing centre at around the time I'm due and I'm quite fancying giving it a go. We talked about what happens if anything goes wrong etc and I am thinking that if its open in time for me I might like to go there. Is anyone else looking at a midwife led birthing centre for delivery rather than the normal consultant / doctor led labour ward?

I'm not sure what I'm up to for the rest of today, hubby has a cold so though its his day off I can't see him been very good company lol! Bless him. I think I might leave him here and go shopping or something . . . .


----------



## maybebaby3

insomnimama said:


> Awww Maybebaby am so sorry... it does sound like he's depressed and possibly alcoholic as well :(
> 
> Could you approach one of his friends to have a chat with him and encourage him to get help? Maybe someone who's been through this before?
> 
> There's also a very good (and funny) book about male depression called Rage Against the Meshugenah- Why it Takes Balls to Go Nuts by Danny Evans that you could order off amazon and pass to him to read while he's in bed :rofl: He writes the blog https://www.dadgonemad.com He and his family also dealt with drinking and unemployment.
> 
> Anyway hope any of that might help. And I really hope things get better for both of you.
> 
> :hug:

he has no close friends. he is a bit of a loner. i dnt think he's alcoholic but he def drinks far 2 much!


----------



## maybebaby3

thank u all for your kind words and support. it is 1.15pm and he is still in bed. every time i go in he is asleep or pretending 2 b maybe?

sarahwoo i'm glad your dizzy spells have been explained!

katie how lovely 2 have all this time on your hands! enjoy! i am soooooooo jealous! lol!


----------



## Moongirl

May Mum2b said:


> Thanks, me too, i am on the look out for a nice sized bag somewhere, thinking primark - they do those really good ones for £6, nice patterns etc..

oooh i was just going to say this!! saw them in primark last week and they have some really nice ones, Cath Kidston style prints etc - and i thought they might be a good size for a changing bag too for afterwards (i always carry lots about :haha:)

hope you're all doing well! slinking back off to 2nd tri now ;)

:hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies just thought I would pop in, having a bit of a bad down time atm as we had to have our doggie put down on Monday and she meant the world to me and OH. 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## insomnimama

maybebaby3 said:


> he has no close friends. he is a bit of a loner. i dnt think he's alcoholic but he def drinks far 2 much!

My OH is a bit of a lone wolf as well, so I try to make sure my friends (esp the male ones and couples) become his mutual friends so he sees someone other than me else I don't know if he would :rofl: 

Re: alcoholism- it's really a slippery slope, and six of one half a dozen of the other. 

Alcoholism is not always dramatic with drunken rages and screaming etc, it's basically defined as drinking more than you had intended and not feeling comfortable stopping when you would like. Of course plenty of alcoholics maintain that they can stop whenever they want to but they don't bloody well want to so piss off :rofl:

My grandmother was an alcoholic for years- and was sort of a "quiet drunk"- she drank from morning till night and picked at people's personalities but didn't generally do the whole falling down, raging, puking thing one associates with being drunk. She finally had to stop when we had to take her to the hospital because she had entirely pickled herself- she couldn't walk, talk clearly, or even wipe her own arse. :dohh: 

Happily she recovered the walking, talking and self-care bits quite nicely once the effects of the long-term alcohol abuse had worn off. 

Anyway, I hope he "snaps out of it" as folks say but truth is most people require outside help of one kind or another to recover from depression. I hope you are both able to find a combination of things that work for your family. And please, please don't forget to take care of yourself and don't blame yourself if things you try don't work- it's down to him at the end of the day. 

:hug:


----------



## OmiOmen

Maybaby, I also have no advice but I hope things improve. Alcohol is a depressant so that can only really make things worse. The only thing I could suggest is writing how you feel down because that way you can get what needs to be said out and give him the letter without it turning into an argument and I find my husband takes letters more seriously than trying to talk to him. :hugs:

So how many people watched one born every minute? I really hope I do not act like the young girl on it!

I had my 28 week midwife appointment today with a stand in midwife as mine was on holiday. She said I need to book the hospital tour asap, told me about antenatal classes which I was not going to go to but I found out they are in my local town so may do now and asked if I had thought about hypno-birthing since I am hoping for a natural birth. I had my blood tests and she thinks I may have a low iron count considering how I have felt recently, so I am hoping it comes back ok but I guess if it does not then they will stick me on iron tablets. I also brought up my birth plan and she did not see a problem with waiting for the cord to stop pulsating before it is cut, a natural third stage and tearing naturally which were the things I was worried they may make a fuss about and said to bring it in at my next appointment to talk through it in more detail. :thumbup:


----------



## A3my

*OmiOmen*I watched it (I love that program!) - I think she was a rarity. I know its scary first time and you dont know what to expect but still.....her mum was brilliant though! 

great news on your birth plan (you are so organised!). I think its so important to stick to what you want (as far as you can). If your midwife is supportive then it should all be fine x x


----------



## OmiOmen

I was under the impression that you don't go into hospital when your 2cm's dilated so am left a little confused by the show last night!?! I do hope she was a rarity, I really don't want to end up like that! 

I had heard people saying on the forum that their MW had told them that no one will read the birth plan on the day and not to bother or about it getting totally ignored so was worried that would happen to me. I know you can only plan for a birth presuming it will all go right and be low risk but I feel better planing for that than nothing and really feel better about asking about it. I also said I wanted the MW's to be firm with me because I really want to try naturally but know I will become hysterical (which the MW assured me is normal and said even she did) and she said most are quiet firm anyway. :thumbup:


----------



## Pikefoldpixel

*Please can i be added lol, Im due 12th May with  bump xx*


----------



## A3my

normally they send you home unless you are more like 6cm dilated! I was really lucky with my births in that I had a student midwife 1st time and the sister the second and both made a point of reading my plan when I got there. Make sure your birthing partner/s know your wishes too. 

one thing i will say about that girl, she was very brave to agree to let her birth be on the program when she said herself she was making a fool of herself :fool:


----------



## insomnimama

Omi over here you need to be at least 3-4 cm with contractions 5 mins apart or less. But of course you can't tell how many cm you are till you're examined. Catch 22. They sent my friend out to walk around for an hour when she came in too early, and then they sent her home when she didn't progress to 3cm after that time. She did go from 4-7cm within about half an hour though, so labour doesn't necessarily progress in a uniform way.


----------



## MartaMi

Hi everybody. I'm here also, at last in third tri.

*Due 20th May with Baby Boy *

So tired but so happy :cloud9:


----------



## OmiOmen

I did think you normally got sent home if you was not 5cm or more dilated and I think I have heard or being told that you don't need to call the hospital until contractions are 5 minutes apart. I think anyone is brave/crazy to let their birth be filmed and put on TV! Lol. I think my big worry is that because I have not gone through it that maybe I have the totally wrong idea and the young girl may be more normal than I thought. :shock:

My husband has gone through my rough birthplan but I will make sure he really knows my final draft quite well. I do think he knows most of the important bits, I have a few things on the plan but only a few that I really am very set on (as in would be quite disappointed to have ignored) if everything goes to "plan".


----------



## insomnimama

You never know how you'll react till you get there. Many women go quite quiet. Others scream the place down. If I had it to do over again I'd bring a woman who had given birth before :rofl:


----------



## muddles

Evening ladies. Welcome new girlies. I hope I am not like the screaming girl either, hope I am one of the people who go quiet. Mind you the way she was after having some pethadine has made me think ooooh that's good stuff-she was like a different girl!


----------



## babyhope

Hi ladies!! I have so much catching up to do! I finally booked my 4d scan for the 22nd, I am so happy and nervous and excited! I am really excited that my family can go, the place has a very large wall screen and I am able to take up to 8 people to go with me. My mom and dad and son and my hubbys mom will be going, and maybe my best friend. I am really excited for my son, who can't wait to see his little brother, I think this will be a good bonding experience for him, hubby is super excited too! 

I have eaten too much candy right now and now my tummy hurts!


----------



## abz

ooh how exciting babyhope :D i only had my two normal scans and i am so looking forward to seeing my little girl when she gets here :D

i don't want to be sent home from the hospital once i get there. it takes about 15 to 20 minutes to get there. so by the time we get there, and get back, and then have to get there again. gah. 

i hope i'm not a screaming person. i am not watching that programme as i think it would freak me out, ha. but i'm enjoying hearing about it :)

i am worried about all the weird and wonderful noises i could come out with but i guess at the time you just don't care, ha.

abz xx


----------



## maybebaby3

re screaming in labour, you really dont know how u r going 2 react until u r in the middle of things. when i was pushing with my son i dont remember making much noise but with my daughter i think i sounded like a deranged animal. i knew i did but couldnt help it. that said it was just the pushing and not the entire labour! lol!

hope&faith - i'm sorry about your dog :hugs:

things here are not improved at all. we hardly spoke at all yesterday and he just stayed in bed. then his mum came round and he acted all normal. i ended up having a breakdown in the evening when i changed the bedclothes on the kids bed as dylan started throwing a strop that he didnt like the one i'd put on. i just lost it and started sobbing and oh came in and said it was not good 4 the baby and that i was flushed and had a rash over my chest and that i shouldnt get in2 a state about bedclothes. i said i was so sad about how things were and that we weren't moving 4ward and he said he didnt know what 2 say. he made me a tea and told me 2 calm down. i was so tired i went 2 bed at 8.30 and he went out (i dont know where) and when he came in he didnt come 2 bed he just slept on the sofa :cry: a regular occurance here :cry: sorry about the moan again girls xxxxx


----------



## Pussy Galore

babyhope.. that is lovely news about the 4D scan, I hope you have a wonderful experience :)

maybebaby.. I am so sorry things are still so bad. Hubby and I by no means have a perfect relationship but if things ever do get so bad, I make him sit down and we talk about it. We've even had our ups and down this pregnancy but we have still taken time out to talk things through and clear the air. Can you not agree to both sit down and talk about all of this? Of course I know nothing about your relationship and it is difficult to advise.. this is just something that always seems to work for hubby and I? You really don't need this added stress and worry on top of everything else. I really hope things work out :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

thanks pussy galore. whenever we sit down 2 talk it always ends up in an argument! he is still in bed. he slept on sofa but as soon as i got up and started sorting the kids out he went 2 bedroom and closed the door. i have gone in a few times but he's either asleep or pretending 2 b. my dad is coming in a bit 2 take erin out as i am signed off sick so cant really go out. i will try 2 talk 2 him then but he seems more and more distant all the time. we have never had a perfect relationship and are both 2 blame 4 not trying harder maybe but i am trying all i can and have tried 2 let go of the past but he keeps on dragging things back up when it does no good. i am putting 100% in2 this relationship but he needs 2 dig himself out of the hole he is in and focus on all the good things we have rather than focusing on the crap stuff. his kids are going 2 grow up and he is missing it all. i sometimes wonder where we r going. :cry:


----------



## AJM999

Hey im due 14th May and on Team Yellow.....Excited!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

hi ajm999 welcome!


----------



## A3my

*maybebaby3* - so sorry to hear things still arent good. Ditto to what *PG* said, we have our ups and downs too. I think its a real shame he went out after seeing you so upset, he needs to face up to reality and not run away. Dont worry about moaning on here, for starters its not moaning and we are all here to support you! Just a shame we cant all come round and make you cups of tea and give you big hugs :)

*AJM999* - hi and welcome :wave:

*babyhope* - congrats on the 4D scan booking :happydance: - not long now.


----------



## hope&faith09

Maybebaby - No real advice just try and stay strong and to give you hugs. 

I have my 28 week appointment today. Hoping to discus a few things with my midwife as I have a double appointment for bloods and anti D, I cant believe how fast time is passing by! 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## malpal

Hi everyone!!!
Wow have got so much to catch up on, so please everyone accept my apologies for not being up to speed with things! 

Maybebaby... i'm really sorry to hear that you are having troubles. I don't know the full story but will spend today catching up, just wanted you to know i'm thinking of you xx

Can't believe we are now on the last leg! I've not been around for just over 2 weeks and it has gone so fast. The babies are doing fine, had a scan last week and both are great weights at the minute, they say i'm on track for big ones!! Twin 1 is breech and twin 2 is transverse, so i am getting to work with turning turning twin 1, i really really don't want a section. The consultant says i have until 34 weeks then if she is still breech they will schedule a section for 37 weeks. If all goes to plan though and she turns then i will be given an induction date for 38 weeks. So still could be a May mummy!!!
As for me, i am in a huge amount of pain in my hips and struggle to breath most of the time, this i've been told i have to put up with! Great!!!! 

Can't wait to catch up with everyone else..... i've missed you all! xxxxxx


----------



## maybebaby3

thanks a3my. your kind words made me cry! thanks for the support girls it is very much apprecieated :hugs: 2 all xxx

have looked up depression on the internet and i am sure he has it. i dont know what 2 do about it tho. i feel partly responsible as we went thru a very rocky patch and both said and did hurtful things 2 each other. we resolved 2 put the past behind us but he has a different personality 2 me and keeps on bringing up the crap wheras i put it behind me (and believe me i put up with a lot over the last 4yrs). he needs 2 focus on the here and now. i know his job problems do not help at all as he hates his work and has been signed off 4 2months now with stress and anxiety. i know that we could be fine if he would just concentrate on our family rather than what a crap work situation he has. i was willing 2 move 2 the uk so he could get a more fullfilling job so that should show him how much i care 4 him and want 2 help him feel better. i keep thinking our marriage and family are going 2 fall apart if things carry on like this :cry:


----------



## maybebaby3

malpal - good luck with the turning!

hope&faith - hope u have a good appointment!!!


----------



## abz

hey maybebaby. it's good in a way that he recognises that stress and upset isn't good for you or the baby. maybe talking to him from that angle and pointing out that his behaviour is contributing massively to this? i'm so sorry i can't advise very well. but massive hugs to you.

abz xx


----------



## abz

also, i know that you decided not to move to the uk because he decided that he didn't want to. but maybe that would be a good option to bring up again? hadn't you found a flat etc over here? it would be a fresh start and a new beginning for you both. something that could really help? i'm waffling again. sorry babes. but he did seem pretty motivated about it for quite some time with hunting for flats etc?

abz xx


----------



## maybebaby3

yeah u r right it was like the old him was coming out again! he was a bit disheartened about the actual job and worried about making ends meet. he def feels uk would be the best option 4 him but not 4 us as a family coz the kids have such a good life here. he is still in bed. i went in and tried 2 talk 2 him but he just has his back 2 me and wants nothing. he doesnt even want a cup of tea!!! i dont know what 2 do any more!


----------



## A3my

*maybebaby3* sorry I made you cry!! :flower::blush::hugs: I agree you need to focus on here and now, digging up the past never helps anyone. could you persuade him to see a doctor about the depression. if he is the type to hold stuff inside then maybe he really needs to talk to someone to let it all out and start moving forward.

*malpal* - good luck with the turning :thumbup:


----------



## maybebaby3

he has seen a dr 2 get signed off sick but he wont see any1 about depression and refuses 2 take meds tho i really think it might help if he gave it a shot. this poor baby is going 2 be born with severe anxiety levels!


----------



## abz

presumably if he wants to stay off he will have to see the doc again... the doc can't tell you anything about him, but maybe you could talk to the doc about all of your concerns and see if he will raise them with him? a mediator may work better. if he thinks the advice is coming from someone more obvjective maybe he'll listen?

abz xx


----------



## jolou

hey ladies had a busy week with half term so not had much chance to get on here! and i need to catch up big time.

i watched that one born every minute program and totally wanted to shout at that girl! i thought i was being nasty but it seems im not the only one lol or maybe i was just in a bad mood lol i know u cant judge how far along you are when dialated etc but you could even see the MWs thought she was being silly with all that screaming and not even in established labour...what would she have been like if they waited to give her the epidural lol i asked my mum what i was like during the whole thing and she said to be honest i didnt really moan or anything. i didnt go into hospital till midnight after starting contractions early that morning when i go examined in the labour ward i was 4cms so i was rather happy with myself looking back now i wish i stayed at home longer as it took a longgg time for me to dialate anymore than 4 cms in hospital, i remember they had to break my waters in the hope that i would dialate some more lol i did feel sorry for joy tho, being left all that time for her food when she is diabetic...bad form there me thinks! !

maybebaby i dont really have much advice but i think you have been given alot of good advice from the ladies here. i really hope it all works out soon, all this stress isnt good 

babyhope how exciting with the 4d scan, id love to have one but we cant justify the money at the mo :(

As for me my aches and pains are subsiding apart from back ache at the end of day which makes me struggle going up the stairs for some reason. Sophie is off school for half term and is jumping at me every 5 minutes with something or other, ive ended up putting the wii on for a bit to keep her occupied lol how bad does that sound! i have my next MW appointment on monday which im looking forward to. Busy week next week aswel towards the end of the week, my step dad will be going in to hospital for a few days to have this bag thing plugged into his stomach to feed him whislt he is having radiotherapy and is also being measured for some sort of mask to go on his neck whilst he has the actualy treatment, not a fun week ahead at all. Does anyone know what the deal is with radiotherapy patients and people going near them, as in pregnant women, i heard that i wouldnt be able to see him but not sure if thats true or not? ive tried looking on the net but nothing makes sense to me atm lol


----------



## maybebaby3

tried 2 talk 2 him but no luck. he wont hug me or anything. he has just decided 2 go out leaving us here. i was on the phone 2 his parents and he just waved a goodbye and walked out no kiss or smile or anything. i'm going out of my mind here :cry: sorry 2 keep moaning 2 u all u must be fed up of me!

jolou - i have no idea about radiotherapy but if in doubt stay away. he will understand. i would have thought it was ok though or no1 would be allowed 2 see him.


----------



## abz

i don't know specifically about radiotherapy but when my friend was having chemotherapy she was advised to stay away from pregnant and old people for a few days afterwards?

maybebaby. i'm sure there will be an end to it. my aunty got clinically depressed and she finally got help but it took a long time and medication to drag her out of it. not everyone is like this. but she really couldn't see how her actions and her crying and her locking herself away affected everyone else. huge hugs to you honey. i'm sure his family will intervene soon as well. you shouldn't have to cope with all of this on your own.

abz xx


----------



## insomnimama

Yeah- please do communicate with his family and try to come up with a strategy together. You can't be made to deal with this on your own. It's SO much easier dealing with a mentally ill person when you have support from his / her family and / or friends. You feel stronger and much less like you're the crazy one :rofl:


----------



## Pussy Galore

insomnimama said:


> Yeah- please do communicate with his family and try to come up with a strategy together. You can't be made to deal with this on your own. It's SO much easier dealing with a mentally ill person when you have support from his / her family and / or friends. You feel stronger and much less like you're the crazy one :rofl:

Yes maybebaby I agree... this does sound like a sensible option :hugs:


----------



## abz

it sounds like you are in touch with them already? are they helping you at all with the situation?


----------



## maybebaby3

his mum tries 2 talk 2 him but he just has a go at her and says we are all wanting 2 force him in2 doing things he doesnt want 2. i give up. i have text him 3 times in the last 2hrs and he hasnt replied. i dont know where he is. i cant let this stress get 2 me. i just spoke 2 midwife, she's a friend so she did my antenatal at home just now. i told her i'd had cramps in the night and she said the last thing i need is 2 go in2 prem labour as b4 34wks they send u 2 malaga in spain as our hospital is quite small. she said i need 2 take i easy. i didnt tell her about all this stress tho. baby is breech but she said 50% are at this stage so hopefully he will turn b4 the 34wk mark!


----------



## MartaMi

*AJM999* - welcome :flower: 
*babyhope* - fingers crossed for your 4d scan. We're thinking on that also :thumbup: 

OH took me swimming again today morning. I swam 10*25 metres. I felt like dead after that but when got to school I felt so good. It's so good wake up call in the morning. But have to admit I was lazy today. Skipped skiing with older students so did only 6 km today and I'm not going to run either because it's Janno's birthday and we're celebrating :flower: 
Necessary bump picture also, 27 weeks.

 



Attached Files:







DSC-0009.JPG
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## jolou

marta how neat is ur bump! im twice the size of you im sure lol

ok ive had my tea and im still hungry :(


----------



## muddles

That's a cute little bump you have Marta. Well done on the exrecising, I love swimming too.


----------



## Windmills

Hmm, back to food Jo! I'm still after my meatball sub :( or shortbread, and a cup of tea! Except I have heartburn so that's a no. 
Vinny just ate a whole box of chocolate fingers. I'm disgusted and impressed in equal measures!


----------



## jolou

im seriously thinking of having some cereal. no idea why im so hungry i had a decent portion of pasta and sauasges. i blame harrison lol


----------



## maybebaby3

marta - what a lovely bump. i look like a whale!

oh turned up eventually and told me he had no credit on his phone. he has been ok this evening but he won't hug me or show physical affection at all. i'm so exhausted that i'm just trying 2 focus on baby. he came back with some shelving and put it up so at least something constructive. put kids 2 bed in the hopes of talking but no such luck. he has taken the tea i made him and gone 2 have a bath whilst calling his mum on the phone. i give up. he better not want 2 start talking at 11pm as i wont be interested then and then that will spark off another argument.

r any of u carrying breech babies at the mo?


----------



## A3my

My day went balls up and I missed lots! 
*marta*- what a lovely neat tidy bump! I feel like a blobby mess in comparison 
*jolou* - glad to have you back and the food talk :D I love oranges and ornage juice at the moment but i keep getting the worst heartburn. Ive HAD to stuff my face with toast laden with butter and cheese to make up for it :D
*katie_xx* -I read that tea makes heartburn worse, why is that? i love tea too and now I want shortbread to dunk in it :haha:
*maybebaby3* - really hope you have a better day tomorrow. my LO is breech, I was thinking he'd turn. I hope so, my bladder cant take much more trampling!

Well one of my kittens was hit by a car and has a broken neck of femur :cry: luckily he is ok in himself now but he needs surgery. its going to cost me aabout £800 because I didnt get pet insurance in time. i dont know where to get the money from! :dohh:


----------



## hope&faith09

Oh no Amy ... I hope your little kitten recovers soon. Fingers crossed. 

I think my baby is breech but apparently she is very long as my midwife kept telling me I look like I have a huge baby! Had my anti and bloods which were both fine and now im sitting working out our financial situation for when the baby arrives! Have other things I should be doing but cant seem to concentrate! 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## A3my

hopefully she doesnt get too big :) are you or your partner tall? good news that your appt went well x x


----------



## jolou

you can rely on me and food talk :D

hope your cat gets better soon.

no idea if bubs is breech but sophie was for a long time, the amount he moves i doubt he stays in the same position for long anyway


----------



## A3my

I've just indulged in a large bag of minstrels mmmm :blush: i've turned into a complete pig this week, like a non-stop dustbin-mouth! x


----------



## jolou

im gonna have a bowl of frosties i think before bed, ive resisted up until now but my god i neeed foooood


----------



## Sarahwoo

Hi Ladies!

Just catching up quickly before bed, hubby took me out for a Thai meal tonight which was soooo nice but now I'm stuffed - I could hardly get out of the car lol!!! 

A3my Hope your poorly kitty get better soon!!!!! Eight hundred quid OMG!!! 

MaybeBaby big hugs honey - you're doing really well, keep concentrating on you and baby :) How long as he been like this for? 

Well I'm up just after five for work so I'd better go to bed!! I'll catch up properly tomorrow!

x


----------



## muddles

Everytime I pop on to check what's been happening I end up hungry! :lol: I don't need encouraging to eat more. I really want Frosties now too. Cheers ha ha.


----------



## LSU25

hahaha me too...always hungry but I guess what else do us pregnant women have to talk about and get a joy out of it other than food...speaking of food I can go for a killer burrito right now


----------



## LogansMama

Maybe - So sorry you are having to go through all this stress. I hope your DH comes out of this funk soon. While I am not in the same situation, I can totally sympathize - as things are not very peachy around here either. The stress is just toooooo much and I worry that baby is going to be born with tons of anxiety. 

A3my - Thats TERRIBLE about your kitten. Thats also a LOT of money. Is the vet confident that the kitten will even live through the surgery? It sounds pretty intense...

Well - One more day till the weekend. I think I can make it. I have a nasty cold - losing my voice and a yucky cough.... Can't wait to have a couple days to just chill.


----------



## LogansMama

Has anyone heard from Sam? I hope that baby is still in her belly and all is well!


----------



## glitterbomb

May 18 BLUE!


----------



## babyhope

Hey ladies, I feel like crying:cry: Actually I've been crying all day:nope: My 6 year old son has long hair and has never had it cut with a razor, always just a trim with scissors. He is my baby and I loved his hair so much. Well he has been bugging to get his hair cut short (I think the kids in school were giving him a hard time for having long hair) anyways I finally gave in and took him to a kids place, and showed them a picture of a haircut that was much shorter but still longish, like a shag. The lady totally went off and pretty much razored all of his hair off! My son who has never had short hair is loving it, but I hate it! It is way to short and he looks so different. I miss his long hair so much:cry: He doesn't even look the same. I know worse things could happen and hair can grow back but I am feeling just miserable:nope: I wish I could rewind today and not have taken him to get his hair cut!


----------



## abz

marta!! i have such bump envy!! your bump is beautiful :)

as for food. well after stuffing myself at work all day i went home (via the garage for petrol... and rowntrees randoms... :S) and had chicken and mushroom from the chinese for tea. there's a wee bit left for tea tonight.. but that's probably because we also shared a chips. our chinese does the BEST chips. so you can't not get them as you feel you've missed an opportunity... ha. so i'm feeling rather piggish at the mo. am holding off the branflakes a bit longer this morning in the hope that i won't be totally starving all day. i have fruit pastilles with me today. i don't know why i really wanted them but damn did i. so they are waiting in the wings :)

so sorry you don't like your son's haircut babyhope. but if he likes it and it has given him more confidence then i'm sure you'll grow to love it :)

abz xx


----------



## maybebaby3

babyhope - i'm sorry u hate your son's new haircut. my son has a thing 4 short hair styled with gel and he's only 4! lol my mum hates it when i get his hair cut!

a3my - i'm so sorry about your kitten. i hope that the surgery goes well. i understand the feeling about where r u going 2 get the money from. we are saving like mad things as we had no savings when i got pregnant. it's not looking like it's going 2 be enough at the mo so may have 2 cut short the unpaid part of my maternity leave :( i wanted 2 yrs off but had 2 cut it down 2 1 already as dh is off work so soon will be getting half sick pay and even if he gets another job there's no way it'll pay as good as the one he has now.

sarahwoo - this has been going on a long time. it gets better then worse then better then worse. just when i felt things were finally looking up 4 good then this happens. anyway i'm trying not 2 dwell on things. he is still in bed and i hope he wakes up in a more positive frame of mind later!

logansmama - sorry 2 hear that things r not all roses 4 u either! hope things improve. dont they realise that this stress is not good 4 us or baby?


----------



## maybebaby3

ok so things r not going 2 b better 2day! he got up got breakfast and went back 2 bed saying he doesnt want 2 watch what erin is watching on tv and he doesnt want 2 watch me using the laptop! like WTF! he said u get on with your life and i will get on with mine. WTF i wouldnt be on here if he bothered 2 get up and speak 2 me. i may as well pass the time on here and chat with some people who seem 2 care more than he does!!!!! agh! what cheek!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Woo hoo... it's Friday!!! :dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:

Logansmama.. sorry to hear you are full of cold, hope you get better soon :)

Amy.. I am so sorry to hear about your kitten... I hope that everything turns out OK.

Maybebaby.. thinking of you :hugs:

Abz/Jo.. back on food I see!! :haha:

I'm off to the Baby Show this weekend in London :happydance: Anyone else!?!?


----------



## abz

back on food? never left it :D

so sorry to hear that maybebaby. you must have the patience of a saint. hugs!!

abz xx


----------



## MartaMi

*A3my* - what a terrible accident. Fingers crossed that kitten will be okey.
*babyhope* - I understand you. Janno has such beautiful long hair. I couldn't even imagine him with short hair although his mom wanted to cut his hair short before she left. Hope when she's coming back she has forgotten that idea.

Gosh, I'm so hungry and an hour to wait til lunch :nope: 
It's snowing heavily outside but I'm not giving mercy for kids. We're still skiing outside. They don't like it but I don't care. 11th grade girls begged me not to go skiing with them. They said it's gonna ruin their makeup :haha: I'm a mean teacher :haha: 

*Only 3 weeks til mat.leave *:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## jolou

ohhh pussy galore is soo wanted to goto the baby show but it would cost us an arm and a leg just to get down there, think the closest one they do is in birmingham and not sure when that is, if only marks sister wasnt coming home this weekend id have forced her into going since she lives in london lol and btw i never leave the topic of food ;) lol

maybebaby sorry things aren't improving, you have far more patience than me.

babyhope :) im sure you will grow to love his hair, its probably such a big shock when your not used to it, its probably not helped that the hairdresser didnt do as you asked.

logansmama feel better soon! i think i have a little cold coming on ergh hard enough for me to breath atm without that aswel lol


----------



## abz

does anyone else get periods where they just feel like they can't fill their lungs? i'm thinking that if i'm getting like that now, by the time the baby is actually big enough to squish my lungs properly i'm going to be gasping!! 

am also waking every morning with a raw throat and it's taking longer and longer into the day to shift. this does not bode well :( nasty cold on the way :(

abz xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

jolou said:


> ohhh pussy galore is soo wanted to goto the baby show but it would cost us an arm and a leg just to get down there, think the closest one they do is in birmingham and not sure when that is, if only marks sister wasnt coming home this weekend id have forced her into going since she lives in london lol and btw i never leave the topic of food ;) lol
> 
> maybebaby sorry things aren't improving, you have far more patience than me.
> 
> babyhope :) im sure you will grow to love his hair, its probably such a big shock when your not used to it, its probably not helped that the hairdresser didnt do as you asked.
> 
> logansmama feel better soon! i think i have a little cold coming on ergh hard enough for me to breath atm without that aswel lol

Jo.. I live just down the road from Birmingham NEC but the Baby Show falls on the weekend that I am due so I wasn't sure whether I would be able to go or not (21-23 May)!!

My little brother lives in London so we are using The Baby Show as an excuse to have a weekend away and to catch up with him too!!

Wonder if my HIP grant will be in my bank in time?! :haha:


----------



## Widger

I'm in London but going away this weekend. Could go today I suppose but then I'd be in danger of actually buying items for the baby :rofl:

Seriously, I have not bought a thing!!!! Still undecided on a pram... have no idea what colour to buy nursery furniture and what furniture to buy?

I do have £200 Selfridges vouchers and don't want to waste it on designer baby clothes and don't want a Bugaboo - they don't have that much choice in there (shame it wasn't a John Lewis voucher as could have got an Icandy) but they do have The Little White Company in there. Thinking of buying some nice blankets etc. What bedding are you buying for baby then? Or need to buy? See....... clueless :dohh:


----------



## maybebaby3

pussy galore have a wonderful time at the baby show!!!

abz i feel i cannot breathe sometimes, it is awful! u should get some releif when baby engages but that unfortunately is a few wks away! my 2nd baby never engaged so am not expecting breathinh things 2 get better til i give birth!

i can't stop eating. my bum is getting bigger and bigger eek!


----------



## Windmills

I just went to McDonalds to get a hot chocolate and a brownie.. yum! 
I want to go to a baby show too! I don't even know where there is one though. I'm quite near you Jo so probably Birmingham is closest for me too, and I won't be going there on 21 May- that's my due date :lol:


----------



## A3my

Morning - thanks for all your kind words about my kitten Max. he seemed a lot better today but I am worried about such extensive surgery. 

*babyhope* - I know how you feel about the hair, my daughter had lovely long brown hair but she is 9 so I let her chose what she wanted and she now has a shortish hacky mop and fringe. I was mortified at first but she was really happy and its nice to give them a sense of individuality. You will get used to it, honest. I was going to make my daughter grow hers again but she asks to get it trimmed and I would hate her to know I dont like it.

*abz* - I also get breathless, I think the amount I eat doesnt help. I'd eaten my breakfast and lunch by 10.30 today (comfort eating!!). Now I'll get heartburn :dohh: I just cant stop eating and my butt is spreading too *maybebaby3*. 

*widger* - dont worry, I am just as unorganised! 

I am SOOO glad its friday but slightly fiiled with dread becasue both my children are having a friend over for a sleepover tonight. I hope I am so shattered I can sleep through the giggling and chatting all night :sleep: x x


----------



## Windmills

Widger- Ooh, bedding! I've got the Mothercare Please Look After Me range, but I want the plain white IzziWotNot bedding aswell because it's just fab! Lucky I'll have 2 cots I suppose.. One in mine and one in Vinny's.. and eventually, one in mine & Vinny's and the other at my Mum's :) 
I've fallen in love with sleigh bed cots. Has anyone got their cot yet?


----------



## Widger

Thanks Katie, I'll have a look as would be so much easier if I could just buy all I need in one! Just don't know what I need/don't need/shouldn't buy yet etc... argghhh, I have to look after a baby soon too! :dohh: 

What cot do you like? I really like one by Kub which was walnut but quite pricey. Now not so sure on whether I want dark wood or white??


----------



## abz

i keep giving myself heartburn too, expecting to be able to eat what i could before, or eating something citrusy because i REALLY want it, only to get sick and heartburn :( vomiting and heartburn simultaneously really is something i could have lived without experiencing, ha. 

my ass is huge. i mean, it was never small, but i feel like a hippopotamus!! thank goodness i've been given the pregnancy chair at work. it's nice and wide and there's room to expand :D


----------



## Windmills

Widger said:


> Thanks Katie, I'll have a look as would be so much easier if I could just buy all I need in one! Just don't know what I need/don't need/shouldn't buy yet etc... argghhh, I have to look after a baby soon too! :dohh:
> 
> What cot do you like? I really like one by Kub which was walnut but quite pricey. Now not so sure on whether I want dark wood or white??

I'm the same, I've got no idea what I need and seem to be fumbling along getting stuff as presents.. I haven't actually bought anything myself other than clothes and bedding!! 
I'm starting to think that's it's actually only 13 weeks until she's due, and I'm going to want everything sorted by about 36 weeks.. which is only 9 weeks away! And then I remember that next week is my last proper wages and March will be half wages and half MA (if it's even sorted by then!).. :wacko: 
Sorry, I'm stressing! :lol: Anyway, the cot!
I really love this..

https://s7v1.scene7.com/is/image/JohnLewis/230446610?$product$ 
Which is from John Lewis but it doesn't turn into a bed.. but then I don't like sleigh cots as beds because the sides don't go any smaller! It doesn't say online it has a drop side either? 

Have you seen any you like? xxx


----------



## jolou

big ass here too, good enough rival j-lo's butt ;)

as for bedding ive bought a set from asda, well mum bought it, where i got a bumper, fleece blanket, flat sheet and a quilt (cant use quilt for a while tho), but now we have the cot the bumper is too big for it till i put the mattress down a lvl, so no idea what to do now, might have to pop to ikea and see about getting another


----------



## abz

since the cot has a drawer underneath i don't think the side will drop katie. but i could be wrong.

my cot is going to be an ikea special. but haven't really thought much of it. need to get a moses basket though!! and decorate the baby's room. and clean the entire house as it's a bit of a tip... need to kick OH up the arse for the clearing out. he will get a sudden burst of 'i must do everything' and it will get done for a couple of days, and then he sort of doesn't bother again, ha. 

abz xx


----------



## Widger

That cot is lovely Katie. Really nice.

This is what I originally wanted as got quite a good sized room and liked the idea of it turning into a cotbed
https://bumptobaby.ie/images/kub-Nursery-Walda-Collection.jpg

But thinking of going for white now. Good to have storage underneath. :thumbup:


----------



## Windmills

That's fab Widger! I love it! The main reason I'm going for white is because all the furniture in my room is like.. some bizarre colour of wood that I'd never match the cot to, and mismatched wood annoys me :lol: 
I realised anyway, I don't need a drop side because it has different levels! (what's the word for that again?!) 
Hmm, that cot is getting more appealing. She'll just have to get a toddler bed when she's old enough to be out of the cot- most ladies on here move them around 19 or 20 months from what I've seen, so ages away!


----------



## maybebaby3

my cot is the one that i had 4 both my kids andam going 2 use dylan's bedding as it is still in good condition! mine is a standard cot. it is white and has a pale blue and yellow giraffe on it. it came with loads of co-ordinating blue and white stuff like lampshades and bedside lamp but we threw that away as it was 2 babyish 4 dylan and although we used the cot 4 erin i put pink lampshade and lamp etc in her room. it has a drawer under it and a drop side so maybe the one you like is drop side 2 katie. i would recommend a drop side. mine didnt have multi position base but i have a glider crib 4 up 2 6months that i used with erin and after that baby would be on the lower setting as they can sit up so could fall out of the raised base. the slieghcots are beautiful katie and widger!

abz the heartburn and vomiting sounds awful. i felt so sick with reflux the other night but didnt throw up. it must b awful 2 actually vomit 2! try not 2 eat 2 soon b4 going 2 bed, i have been doing that and it has helped. 

jolou if i had j-lo's bum and body that's be ok but my bum is saggy and cellulitey! so attractive! lol!


----------



## maybebaby3

katie_xx said:


> That's fab Widger! I love it! The main reason I'm going for white is because all the furniture in my room is like.. some bizarre colour of wood that I'd never match the cot to, and mismatched wood annoys me :lol:
> I realised anyway, I don't need a drop side because it has different levels! (what's the word for that again?!)
> Hmm, that cot is getting more appealing. She'll just have to get a toddler bed when she's old enough to be out of the cot- most ladies on here move them around 19 or 20 months from what I've seen, so ages away!

we just moved erin 2 a bed the other week. a pink toddler one from ikea

https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S19837491

she loves it!


----------



## Widger

There is too much choice out there!! I think I'll just go for white to start with. 

What furniture are you going to buy? I would like a wardrobe, chest of drawers with a changing thing on top? But not sure if that is all. What do you other ladies suggest? What did you buy for your little ones?


----------



## abz

i am just getting a cot. i already have a chest of drawers. and i don't see the point in hanging up baby clothes? there won't be anything to hang up for quiet some time in any case... i also have an ottoman chest thing with a flat top that i am going to put a changing mat on top of. our baby will only have a little room and as she gets bigger then obviously i will have to think of wardrobes etc, but for now i don't think it's necessary.


----------



## abz

oh. just remembered i have fruit pastilles in my bag. happy days :D

abz xx


----------



## maybebaby3

Widger said:


> There is too much choice out there!! I think I'll just go for white to start with.
> 
> What furniture are you going to buy? I would like a wardrobe, chest of drawers with a changing thing on top? But not sure if that is all. What do you other ladies suggest? What did you buy for your little ones?

my cot came with matching chest of drawers with a built in bath and changing mat on top. we had a wardrobe in the room so didnt need 2 buy one. i didnt hang much up with my son, most of it went in the chest of drawers but i did hang up my daughter's dresses so they wouldnt crease.


----------



## Windmills

For the moment I'm just getting a cot- because she'll be in with me for 6 months there won't be room for anything else! Although I'd like a cot top changer. Not because I think it'll be particularly useful, just because I like them :dohh: 
Around xmas I'm going to have to start thinking about getting her a wardrobe and chest of drawers etc, but before then, just the cot :( I feel like I'm missing out! :lol:


----------



## Widger

Baby doesn't really need much stuff really though at such a young age. If you get that cot Katie then you'll have storage underneath

I'm not too fussed about getting everything ready now anyway because baby will be in the Amby first.


----------



## A3my

you are all so organised! i think my LO's clothes will be in a heap on the floor at this rate :)


----------



## maybebaby3

A3my said:


> you are all so organised! i think my LO's clothes will be in a heap on the floor at this rate :)

lol! i'm lucky as i have most of the stuff from my other kids but have 2 get clothes still and towels and baby bath and bouncer and nappies...........the list goes on. i think all i have is the furniture!!!:haha:


----------



## Widger

Organised?! I've not bought one item for the baby at all. Not even one little outfit!? :haha:


----------



## Pussy Galore

We've bought a cot that starts off really, really small which comes with larger sides and base so that it can be turned into a bigger cot and finally converted into a bed!

We've also bought a large white chest of drawers and agree with Abz that a wardrobe isn't necessary since we will not hang any clothes up!

I might get round to postings some pics one day!! :haha:


----------



## maybebaby3

pussy galore is that the stokke cot u have?


----------



## Widger

I might just get a wardrobe anyway for storage as not got much in our house? Oh not sure. Think I may just wait a little while although the rate I'm going my baby will be in my arms and I won't have bought a thing :haha:


----------



## Windmills

Hmm, I think mine may need quite a lot of storage :blush: She's taking up the entire top of my wardrobe and 2 drawers already!! :lol: Hopefully once I get everything organised it'll be a bit better though. Weirdly, I've fallen in love with the whitewashed wicker storage baskets in Mamas & Papas! Is that odd?! :lol:


----------



## abz

i dont' know how you've resisted. i'm not one for shopping usually, but i can't help myself. have had to stop. might go with OH to get a moses basket and maybe a cot this weekend :)


----------



## maybebaby3

nope it's not odd katie!


----------



## PhoxiestFox

Hi all, im due on 14th may and Im on team yellow!!!


I havent bought any furniture for my LO yet just got the cot ordered and Im puttin LO in a moses basket for a while before the cot!! :)


----------



## Windmills

Hi PF, welcome to BnB! We talk loads in this thread but it's mostly about food :lol: Especially when jolou is around ;) :lol: 
What cot did you get, I'm trying hard to find ones I like but there are barely any! xxx


----------



## maybebaby3

welcome phoxiestfox!


----------



## abz

howdy hon :)


----------



## Windmills

I feel sick :cry: Where has everyone gone, how dare you leave me at work with noone to talk to?! :lol: The man who sits next to me has gone to the dentist aswell so I've got noone to play with today!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Goodness finally caught up after having a few days away!

Maybebaby - don't worry about being on here talking about your OH (I have done it enough!) I am so sorry you are going through this. He really needs to talk to his GP so they can have a clear understanding of what is happening and offer the right intervention. As the others have said you also need to liaise with his family. You need all the support you can get. 
MartaMi - you are so active it is unbelievable!! Your bump is so cute!!

A3my - oh I hope you kitten is ok. That is a lot of money to find though.

Pussy Galore - have a fab time at the show, make sure you let us know and gadgets etc you find out about!!

Welcome all the newbies and oldies from the 2nd tri!!

Everyone I see now says 'oooh you are looking well' is that code for ''ooooh you are looking fat''?!?! EVERYONE I meet who knows me says it!

I am starting to realise the changes in lifestyle that are going to occur - my friend emailed to say she has got some tickets for Kings of Leon at Hyde Park end of June and have had to decline as don't know what state will be in. Might not have washed for weeks at that point!! I know it will all be worth it but it is just strange after being free of this kind of committment for so long and then realising there will be no ''popping out'' without forward planning etc!!

I met up with a friend last night who has an 8week old. I even changed my first nappy!!!! I did only do a wee one though I observed for the pooey one, that was quite shocking!! My friend has lent me her birthing pool with all equipment and a tens machine which am very chuffed about as that will save a bit of money.

I still have not bought anything of significance except some babygrows/clothes. Really need to make some decisions!!

By the way - Adams are going into administration and have 30% off everything from the look of it. Some of the clothes are only £4-5 pounds anyway and then another 30% off is great. Though they are very gender specific so any yellows out there might not find anything!

I am off out tonight with the girls in Manchester for a friends birthday - hopefully will go somewhere will room to sit down!! Rock on!!


----------



## terridee69

I'm due 1st May and it's a girl :cloud9:


----------



## jolou

have a good night cactusgirl! and thanks for the adams tip!

ive got my got from ikea its https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/80108662

decided on this one cos eventually when he will have his own room (if we ever manage to be able to move to a 3 bed!) we can get matching furniture, they have had it in stock for ages anyway, i remember the range when i was pregnant with sophie lol. im going to get a storage thing for underneath but not gonna fork out for the wooden one just a plastic one will do since no one will really see it, just need the changing mat and some little drawers to put nappies and wipes in and anything else needed for changing him, we have an odd room that has this huge surface built in which we normally have a tv on but since the whole digi swap over we dont use it upstairs anymore so thats going and we have a changing unit built in lol. Other than that we are near enough done, just some monitors and towels and sheets etc. i feel rather proud of myself lol


----------



## abz

and so you should :D

i am thinking of that cot, or the pine looking one that has bars all the way around. it depends on how dark that wood is in real life as the room has a laminate floor in a pale colour and it may look odd if the cot is really dark. i'm like katie. not good with woods that don't match :D hee.


----------



## Pussy Galore

maybebaby3 said:


> pussy galore is that the stokke cot u have?

Not sure... I'll post a link later after work!! :)


----------



## jolou

well its not that dark, il try take a pic of it in my room later, my room doesnt have the best lighting tho, so will make it look darker, we were gonna go for the white one similar to it but i figure baby boys and white might be a no no as he grows lol think i might need a new bumper tho, ikea do thinner ones so might get another if poss


----------



## Sarahwoo

Hello Ladies!!

Hope youi are all well :)

Is there still no one else due on the 13th? I'm starting to feel lonely lol!!!!

Well ! didn't get one wink of sleep last night, it was horrible! I woke up for work at five and got ready but I kept going all dizzy and I felt so rubbish I could have cried. I ended up calling in and staying at home - went back to bed and pretty much dozed until 3pm!! Feeling much better now. I just seem to have nights when I just can't sleep at all, sooo annoying! 

We got our cot from Mamas and Papas:
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-alpine-cotday-bed-demerara/349969501/type-i/

We have a moses basket too which I wanted to leave downstairs for daytime naps, my original plan was to have the cot in our room but I'm now wondering if it might be too big for the baby to start with, I'm really tempted to get a swinging crib but then I'm not sure if its a bit OTT to have a cot, crib and moses basket!! But I really do want a swinging crib lol!

I ordered a Cocooi Babywrap yesterday - can't wait for it to arrive! They look so cute!!


----------



## Windmills

I really want a crib too! A white one with the curtainy type thing.. sorry, I have no idea of the proper name for it :lol:


----------



## Sarahwoo

katie_xx said:


> I really want a crib too! A white one with the curtainy type thing.. sorry, I have no idea of the proper name for it :lol:

Awww they are so cute! There is no way hubby would let me put our little boy in one of the ones with drapes though - meany!! This one is very fancy, bloomin expensive though!!
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-luxurious-crib-famiglia/770065001/type-i/

I was thinking I might just go for a plain one like this:
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-crystal-gliding-crib-ivory/339103301/type-i/


----------



## abz

i am having to avoid mamas and papas. some beautiful things but WAY over my budget, ha.


----------



## Sarahwoo

abz said:


> i am having to avoid mamas and papas. some beautiful things but WAY over my budget, ha.

I cheat Abz, I see what I want in the main shop or online and then keep popping into the factory shop in Huddersfield until they have what I want in! I only paid one hundred for the cot and it's perfect, and when they have the swinging cribs in they are about half price. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## May Mum2b

Sarahwoo said:


> Hello Ladies!!
> 
> Hope youi are all well :)
> 
> Is there still no one else due on the 13th? I'm starting to feel lonely lol!!!!
> 
> Well ! didn't get one wink of sleep last night, it was horrible! I woke up for work at five and got ready but I kept going all dizzy and I felt so rubbish I could have cried. I ended up calling in and staying at home - went back to bed and pretty much dozed until 3pm!! Feeling much better now. I just seem to have nights when I just can't sleep at all, sooo annoying!
> 
> We got our cot from Mamas and Papas:
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-alpine-cotday-bed-demerara/349969501/type-i/
> 
> We have a moses basket too which I wanted to leave downstairs for daytime naps, my original plan was to have the cot in our room but I'm now wondering if it might be too big for the baby to start with, I'm really tempted to get a swinging crib but then I'm not sure if its a bit OTT to have a cot, crib and moses basket!! But I really do want a swinging crib lol!
> 
> I ordered a Cocooi Babywrap yesterday - can't wait for it to arrive! They look so cute!!

hey

its not OTT at all, i have a swinging crib for our room, a moses basket for downstairs and the cot/cotbed all from mamas and papas! we went for the ocean range and have most of that collection in golden oak. It so lovely i can't wait for it to be delivered! 

I didn't plan on getting the whole collection but a few were gifts and now i'm glad as we have the options!! maybe too many though. :wacko:


----------



## abz

not bad :) not bad at all, considering the one i'm looking at in ikea is about £75, ha. 

one thing i was surprised about was that ikea doesn't have an over the cot changing mat thing. it's something that would be really handy. i have a bad back so the baby being high up would be a massive advantage.


----------



## Sarahwoo

May Mum2b I love the Ocean range!!!! Lucky you getting all the furniture too - your nursery will look amazing!!!! I was so tempted, its gorgeous!!! I think I will get the crib - I feel better knowing I'm not the only one :)

Abz I haven't really looked at the cots in Ikea . . . I am suprized they don't so the overcot changer though!! Would any of the ones from other shops fit the Ikea cot?


----------



## abz

i don't know. but don't they cost a lot?


----------



## May Mum2b

Sarahwoo said:


> May Mum2b I love the Ocean range!!!! Lucky you getting all the furniture too - your nursery will look amazing!!!! I was so tempted, its gorgeous!!! I think I will get the crib - I feel better knowing I'm not the only one :)
> 
> Abz I haven't really looked at the cots in Ikea . . . I am suprized they don't so the overcot changer though!! Would any of the ones from other shops fit the Ikea cot?

thanks! - but its all down to my OH's 'richer' parents!! we couldn't afford the set oursleves and were going to go for the murano range, which is a little more our price range!! 

they wanted us to have something more solid as we plan on having some more (at the moment) and as its our first i think they had saved the money up... so we got the ocean range!! we are lucky and couldn't have done it without their help. luckily it was in the sale when we got it, well if you bougth 4 items then you got a few extra at 50% off, so we have the drawers/changing table, the wardrobe, the stoage box, the cot/cotbed and the book case. i really want the shelf but not sure i can justify £100 for a shelf measuring a metre long if that!! 

it will look gorgeous once its all done and delivered!!! but everybodyes will. something about babys nurseries they all look beautiful and perfect no matter because of all the love it takes to build them up! 

but you should treat yourself and LO to the crib! they do look lovely all set up beside your bed, and they can sleep in there a little longer than a moses basket i think!! plus i find its higher so will be easier to get LO in and out when she is screaming at all hours for food! 

its so much fun creating the nursery!! 

and also a tip - look on ebay they had loads of the ocean range on there for really good prices if you still haven't purchased your furniture! i am keeping my eyes peeled for the shelf!! :winkwink:

XX


----------



## Windmills

Sarahwoo, I love both the cribs you posted! 

It's nearly 5pm, :wohoo: Home time! Almost.. 
I'm thinking half friend rice half chips and curry sauce from the chippy for tea, mm! Although chop suey sounds good too.. decisions decisions! xx


----------



## Windmills

Oh, and I'm already planning the wallpaper and other furniture for the baby's room once we move in Januaryish! What a loser :blush: 
While we're on the topic, what is everyone doing on the bouncer/rocker/swing issue? I'm in love with the Starlite swing from M&P, but I've seen a few people say their babies hated it.. I think my Dad's buying me the Please Look After me rocker aswell, but I kind of want a swing too!


----------



## Sarahwoo

That decides it - I'm having a swinging crib lol!!! We've just done our bedroom out too so it will look lovely, and take up loads less room than the cot :)

May Mum2b you lucky thing! Grand parents are great aren't they lol!!! Our baby is the first grandchild for my mum and dad - this baby is going to be very spoilt lol!!! Ocean is very solid, its really built to last and sounds like you got a bargain too!!! Like you say it will last for all your future kids too, it really is quite an investment. I'm so with you on the shelf though!!!!!!

We have ended up with the cot from mamas and papas, and then (since we have just done our room) our old oak chest of drawers which is painted off white, a white storage unit which we had in our room before, and an old oak bedside table which again is painted. It's worked out really well because we had all gorgeous antique painted oak furniture in our room before which I loved, but we've gone for something much more modern this time - but I've been able to keep all my favourite things to use in the nursery, I would have been gutted to get rid of the chest of drawers especially since I spend hours and hours sanding them down and painting them when we first bought them!! The nursery looks fab so far, I bought my curtains the other day so I just need to paint the window sill before I can put them up :)


----------



## Sarahwoo

katie_xx said:


> Oh, and I'm already planning the wallpaper and other furniture for the baby's room once we move in Januaryish! What a loser :blush:
> While we're on the topic, what is everyone doing on the bouncer/rocker/swing issue? I'm in love with the Starlite swing from M&P, but I've seen a few people say their babies hated it.. I think my Dad's buying me the Please Look After me rocker aswell, but I kind of want a swing too!

We've just gone for a bouncer like this:
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-ripple-bouncing-cradle-honey-bear-/448900400/type-i/
but in a different design which I can't see on the website any more lol!! I didn't want to spend too much in case baby hates it! The starlight one is lovely, I thought I'd get the basic one, if baby likes it we can get one of the more fancy ones :)


----------



## Sarahwoo

abz said:


> i don't know. but don't they cost a lot?

Maybe about 25 - 35 quid? maybe less on ebay? Or could you use something else . . . I'm just going to use the top of the chest of drawers and hubby is going to make an edge type thing!

This one is 25 at Mothercare? There are a few on e-bay too!
https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42764041&mcb=core


----------



## babyhope

My goodness ladies, I post last night and wake up to 8 pages of post!!! 

ABZ- Thanks! That is what everyone keeps telling me, all that matters is he likes it. I am happy he likes it, I just miss my baby's old hair style! This is such a drastic change!

MAYBEBABY3-ugh, I hate when me act like jerks, hopefully he starts acting better soon sweetie.

MARTAMI-Thanks, my hubby says he can not understand me and why I am crying! Men! My son looks so different, like completely different, before yesterday he never ever had his hair cut shorter than his chin and now it is all gone! Hopefully his mother does forget the idea before she comes back :)

JOLOU-I personally hate that lady now! The cut is nothing like the pictures, after she was done cutting she asked me two times if I liked it, I was so speechless hubby jumped in and said "yes, it is just different" Now that I think about it I am glad he jumped in for me, since our son was sitting there...at least he likes it :)

A3MY- Oh the things we do for our children! I am already thinking of never cutting his hair again, but I have a feeling he is going to continue to want it short since he likes it so much, I am just going to have to smile and nod!

WIDGER- I know what you mean, before yesterday I hadn't bought anything for the baby, nothing, but then I seen some cute bibs, that say "i love my big brother and I love my daddy" and got them. Those are the only things I have so far! 

CACTUSGIRL- Ohh I love kings of leon!!! The singer is sooo sexy!! Haha! But I know what you mean, I dont think I am going to be wanting to go anywhere right after the baby is born, I will probably feel like passing out!

As for me finding a crib, I am having a hard time because I want one in black. The baby will be in our room and I want it to match our furniture, my mom will be buying the crib I just need to buy a small black dresser for the babys clothes.

Well I am off for a while, I have to get ready for work, talk to you later ladies!!


----------



## babyhope

:happydance:28 weeks today!!!:happydance:

Haha...this post never gets old for me:haha:


----------



## OmiOmen

My re-usable nappies arrived today and I just LOVE them! They have attaches liners too so I am guessing I have a bit less to buy in the way of a nappy stash. Plus, the brand I got said they are not as bulky as some other brands and now they are here they do look nice and fitted. :happydance:

I got all my furniture from Ikea, I can not see the point on spending a fortune on something that only lasts a short time. Our whole nursery (not including the bath things, nappies, clothes, bouncer and other things in there or the cat you can see in the photos, lol) cost just under £500 which was not too bad. 

View attachment 63964

View attachment 63965


----------



## jolou

i had a moses basket for sophie, for downstairs and to sleep in at night when too small for cot, this baby is just having the cot for night time and the pram i have is a carrycot one for in the day time.

as for over the cot changers mothercare do one for about £25 the wooden ones are more expensive tho. Not sure if they fit the ikea ones, i dont see why not.


----------



## abz

congrats babyhope :)

your nursery looks lovely omi :D all of our stuff is coming from there too. including curtains and bedding, ha. am looking at a moses basket from argos. think i would prefer a wee crib thing, but they are so expensive!! and you aren't supposed to put newborns in a huge cot are you? i don't know. we couldn't fit it in our room in any case... the things you don't know unless you've done it!! ha. 

thinking of getting the moses basket from argos. it's in lovely bright colours and is only £22. and means i can have the baby downstairs with me during the day when she's teeny and i'll panic if i leave her upstairs, ha. 

abz xx


----------



## jolou

thats a good price but make sure u get the stand aswel :) sometimes sold seperately which bumps it up. i dont think it matters too much if they are in a cot straight away, as long as their feet are at the bottom of the bed so they dont go under the covers. we just dont have the room for a moses basket aswel in the room.


----------



## OmiOmen

abz said:


> your nursery looks lovely omi :D all of our stuff is coming from there too. including curtains and bedding, ha. am looking at a moses basket from argos. think i would prefer a wee crib thing, but they are so expensive!! and you aren't supposed to put newborns in a huge cot are you? i don't know. we couldn't fit it in our room in any case... the things you don't know unless you've done it!! ha.

 Thank you. We though the draws were good since we can use them until he is much older so spent the most money on those and spent a bit more on the cot-bed and my bed's mattress because it made a huge difference to comfort. We got things like curtains, rug and my bedding (I am sleeping in the nursery the first 6 months rather than him with us) from Ikea too but are getting the cot-bedding bundles from ASDA. We was going to get the mosses basket for Argos but decided we did not think we would use it and got a bouncer from there instead. From what I have read it just says to make sure you put a newborn in the cot at the bottom and on the highest level setting, so I will be sticking with that. I just LOVE buying baby things, lol.


----------



## Sarahwoo

Ohhhh OmiOmen your nursery looks lovely - and soooo tidy!!! 

How much were the cot bedding sets at Asda? I still need to look at bedding really, I have my moses basket fitted sheets and three growbags, and some cellular blankets but I'm sure I'll need something else and of course I'll need stuff for my swinging crib now lol! The whole bedding thing confuses me!!!


----------



## Pussy Galore

You ladies have been busy this afternoon :wacko:

This is the cot we bought..

https://www.tussypats.com/saplings-sleep-system-white-with-free-delivery-p-954.html

We won't use it as a bed but like the idea that we can have a really small cot to start off with although we do also have a moses basket downstairs!! :)


----------



## OmiOmen

The bedding bundles were £15 but are now on sale for £12.50 (only in cream and lemon though and includes two jersey fitted sheets, two flannelette sheets and one fleece blanket.) but after just looking they are out of stock at the moment. I hope they come back in stock soon as it is only the bedding, travel system and some more nappies I have left to buy! 

https://direct.asda.com/Cot-Bedding-Bundle-Cream/002111389,default,pd.html


----------



## Pussy Galore

:happydance: we have moved up a box!! :happydance:

Not long until I can officially be here!! :blush:


----------



## jolou

my set from asda was 25 quid and has cars and things on, think they do different ones, 25 is still cheap when you compare to the likes of mothercare


----------



## MartaMi

*PhoxiestFox, terridee69* - welcome :flower:
*babyhope* - one week less til the end :winkwink:

I haven't bought anything also. Actually we aren't going to buy a lot of stuff. We'll take my old crib, relatives and family will bring some clothes and that's about it. We don't have room and need for extra furniture, cupboards etc. I'll just empty a drawer for him. Okey, we have to buy a stroller, safety seat and a car.
My old car just isn't big enough for 3 safety seats :cry: I really love my Toyota Corolla :cry: 

We have birthday party for Janno tomorrow. My god, 20 5yo kids plus some relatives' kids. Ouch :wacko:


----------



## A3my

*MartaMi* - :wacko: 20 5yolds! you are sooooo brave :) good luck!!! 

both my girls have got a friend to sleep over tonight. its been bedlam! they are finally quieting down now. I've been uselesd, DH has been really great tonight. I fell asleep on the bed when I lay down to ease my heartburn.

really want a double decker!


----------



## Sarahwoo

I think you're both brave - bithdays partys and sleepovers - I guess I've got all that to look forward to lol!!!

My cats are making me feel like a really bad mummy today! I completly forgot to buy cat food at the supermarket the other day - and so today we ran out - oops! They got breakfast as normal, so the only thing they have missed is an evening snack which they don't even normally eat - but they are going mad!!! I even ended up cooking some salmon for them - which they turned their little noses up to and just kept on meowing at me :cry::cry:

Luckily hubby has promised to buy catfood on his way home in the morning (he works nights) so they might forgive me.

I'm such a bad kitty mummy!!!!


----------



## Mork

you are not a bad kitty mummy as you made the effort to cook them some special salmon!!! xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Mork said:


> you are not a bad kitty mummy as you made the effort to cook them some special salmon!!! xx

But they won't eat it lol!!! Little sods!!! I think they probably wanted to be hand fed - bloomin persians - they are sooooo high maintainance!!!


----------



## muddles

Well that was a bit of an epic trek through many, many pages checking for any new people! I think i should start maternity leave now just so I can keep up with this thread! :lol: I think I have added all the new people but if I have missed you please do let me know. Hello and welcome to newbies. 

Last night when I read this thread I ended up hungry and today I want to go shoping for nursery stuff, you girls are going to make me fat and poor :rofl: Just kidding, it's always interesting to hear from people who are at a similar stage of pregnancy. 

As for me things have been normal today thankfully after my trip to labour ward last night! it certainly made things seem a lot more real seeing where I am going to be giving birth. Hopefully there will be no more trips to hospital until I am in labour! My H thinks it was my body trying to tell me not to do so much as I have been really busy at work lately (school teacher with parents evening and lesson obs last week) and this week which is half term I planned to rest and do very little, but instead have been out and about meeting friends, shopping, swimming..... My H told me I was to have a lie in today and not leave the house and he kept phoning to check up on me. Bless him, he is so sweet. He even brought takeaway back with him so I didn't need to cook.


----------



## A3my

salmon! they are so lucky! and like fussy children turning their noses up at it hehe. I forgot to buy kitty food once, we gave them tuna.

DH has now fallen asleep on the settee (bless). I'm eating the childrens oreo's (bad mum!) :)


----------



## OmiOmen

Aww, you have some fussy kitty's there Sarahwoo! We seem to run out of dog food occasionally but are yet to run out of cat food but my kitten will eat anything at all and I have even seen her stealing the left over dog biscuits from my less greedy dog when she leaves her food for later! 

I don't have too much to buy now, although the travel system is still needed and I guess it is one of the more expensive things. I am just wondering if anyone is already done yet and got everything they need already?


----------



## muddles

I know we need a cot but just havent ordered it yet! Also need the little bits like nappies and hospital bag stuff. Most baby things we have now though. Don't feel organised though.


----------



## Sarahwoo

OmiOmen said:


> Aww, you have some fussy kitty's there Sarahwoo! We seem to run out of dog food occasionally but are yet to run out of cat food but my kitten will eat anything at all and I have even seen her stealing the left over dog biscuits from my less greedy dog when she leaves her food for later!
> 
> I don't have too much to buy now, although the travel system is still needed and I guess it is one of the more expensive things. I am just wondering if anyone is already done yet and got everything they need already?

Hubby says its my fault for spoiling them in the first place lol!! I very, very rarely run out - I ususally buy in bulk so I normally have more stored away. Baby brain strikes again!!!

I think I just have a few more things to buy now (mainly just stuff I want and not stuff we need!!!) - my swinging crib lol, some extra bedding, a grow bag egg temp thing, a 'close' sling, coming home outfit, a few bits for my hospital bag. I also need to make sure I have enough newborn clothes - I'm sure I do but I'm freaking out that I should buy more vests and sleepsuits! I think thats about it!!! No doubt I'll think of more things I need though lol - I guess thats the down side of getting organised early!!


----------



## jolou

i guess im done apart from a monitor and change mat for the house...altho i do have the one in my changing bag lol trying to decide now what to take to the hospital, you would think i remember what i took last time but i dont! i have wipes and a few nappies in harrisons bag and some muslin clothes and a little ted but thats about it need some sleepsuits for him but i can get them anytime, i do have some i bought from ebay but i fancy brand new for hospital, cant decide on scratch mits, i had them for sophie but never needed them. as for me i have decided to leave the nighty/pj's till the last few weeks so i know what size to get (whale size no doubt), gonna buy some cheap big knickers and some pads, already have the breast pad things, last time i totally forgot my makeup and hair stuff and sophies dad didnt know what i needed so felt a right minger in hospital, he also chose the clothes for me to go home in...omg never again will i let a man pick my clothes but all these things i cant really do till the last couple of weeks.

i think im gonna go eat some toast now :)


----------



## jolou

what are people doing for the LO coming home outfit, i had a cute bambi sleepsuit for sophie but its hard to find something nice for a boy to come home in, i dont want a proper outfit but some of the sleepsuits look so boring for boys


----------



## Sarahwoo

jolou said:


> what are people doing for the LO coming home outfit, i had a cute bambi sleepsuit for sophie but its hard to find something nice for a boy to come home in, i dont want a proper outfit but some of the sleepsuits look so boring for boys

I just want a sleepsuit rather than a proper outfit too, I think I'm going to get this set from M & S:
https://www.marksandspencer.com/Pie...=72343031&sr=1-19&mnSBrand=core&rh=n:72343031

with the matching little hat and booties etc:
https://www.marksandspencer.com/Pie...=72343031&sr=1-19&mnSBrand=core&rh=n:72343031

There is a cute little blanket too which I might get if I can't reisit, and we bought a gorgeous little cardie from Mamas and Papas which I might take too.

We know we're having a boy but no one else does, so I have to get a neutral outfit :)


----------



## carriecinaz

Hi everyone. I'm officially in the third tri today! I'm due May 21st on team pink.


----------



## Sarahwoo

carriecinaz - hello and welcome to third tri!!!!!


----------



## OmiOmen

Sarahwoo, everyone I know that has cats say they are really fussy eaters so I think yours are probably normal. My mum's cat will only eat one brand of food and drink nothing but the gravy from the food! I think because my spoiled house cat was brought up with two Labrador's she is a bit more like a dog than a cat so greed comes naturally to her.

We need the travel system, cot-bedding, more nappies and things for the hospital bag. I know we don't urgently need 3-6 month clothes but I would like them soon anyway. How many muslin squares would people recommend getting? I have 6 muslin squares, is that enough? You would think having most of the baby things I need would make me more relaxed but all I keep thinking about is how I want loads of DIY doing and the house looking nice.

I am not too bothered about the coming home outfit and my husband was so we decided he could pick it. We have far, FAR to many newborn and 0-3 month clothes than we can ever use so I said he had to pick from what we already had. He picked a brown and white cow print jacket and matching booties (I swear they are not as bad as they sound) but I have no idea if it will be too warm for them by May, although if the snow keeps going on I am guessing we will be fine to use them. I packed some cute neutral baby-grows and sleep suits and a blue shorts and top set for the hospital bag so he will end up coming home in one of those with the jacket and booties over the top. :shrug: 

Well, I find sleeping so hard at the moment but I will have to give in and try and go to bed soon and stop reading nappy reviews. :sleep:


----------



## muddles

Jolou- my friend was asking me about a coming home outfit (she had her baby four months ago) and when i said I wasn't sure she told me to have a couple of back up outfits too as she had to change her baby twice as he threw up on the first two coming home outfits! I think i will prob put baby in a babygrow, hat and knitted cardi for coming home. 

I did laugh at the thought of my H choosing clothes for me i wonder what he would bring and as for makeup he'd probably just bring me a lipgloss :lol:

SarahWoo that outfit is really cute. How are you managing to keep it a secret? Must be nice for you and your OH having your own little secret. We thought about finding out and not telling anyone but I am a crap liar so my mum for one would have seen straight through me which is why we are still on team yellow!

carriecinaz- hello and welcome. Have added you. 

OmiOmen- from what my friends with kids say you can never ever have too many muslins so buy as many as you have space for!


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies. I had a pretty good day today! 

My cousin told me last night that she is going to give me a shower... so I'm happy about that! I wasn't expecting one, since this is my 2nd baby - its not always done - but I'm happy she is doing one anyways! I don't need much really - but its still fun! And the few things I do need will most likely get bought for me now - so thats great! I'm not sure when it will be exactly yet - but she said probably the first or 2nd weekend in April. I'm hoping for the 1st - only cause I feel like the 2nd weekend is cutting it close to my due date. Anyhow - thats fun news for me!

And another super cool thing happened today too! My ds (age 3) and I went out to eat. The restaurant was PACKED and we were heading to a movie so had to hurry. We ended up sitting at the bar to eat so we didn't have to wait. While we were there, DS was talking up a storm to EVERYONE around us. When we were done, the lady behind us said she had been listening to him and that he was really cute and asked if she could speak to him for a minute. Turns out she is a writer for a magazine and wants to put him in a mothers day article that will be printed in May! So cool - right? So - I have to email her a picture and she is going to print it and his quote in the magazine in May! (The question was "What do you like to do most when spending time with your mom?" and he said "share my toys and play games with her".)
Its only a local magazine - but I think its still super cool!

*terridee69* - Welcome. Thats my due date too! I'm having a boy though. Is this your first?


----------



## babyhope

Logansmama- So glad you had a good day! That is so cool your son is gonna be in a magazine! And so nice that your gonna get another baby shower! I am getting another one too, and I believe it will be the second weekend of April too.


----------



## holden_babez

oh I remember this time all so well...
I am a May 2009 mummy...
My little Princess will be 1 on 8th May 2010..
Good Luck to you all and I hope you have a fast and painfree labour..

Skye & Chelsea xx


----------



## jolou

morning!

i was thinking just a sleepsuit with a little jacket/cardi over but i dont like cutey things on boys if that makes sense and would love to get a little zipped up hoody instead of a cardi lol. no doubt il find something :) mum told me her and my step dad have bought something each for harrison but wont tell me what...i begged and begged but nooo she wont tell me, its rather cruel really, i mean fancy telling me they have something and wont tell me what! lol i think its probably an outfit or blankets. my sister has bought a whole wardrobe for him im sure..wheres all this stuff gonna goooooo! lol

at least i know my coming outfit will be alot more me this time around, the only things i have that will probably fit at the time is leggings and a tunic type top, altho i may need to buy a bigger top lol 

logan, thats soo cool about the magazine! and glad you had a nice day! i love days like that with sophie, its a proper girls day with us when we do things like that, il straighten her hair and let her have some nail varnish on, pick her own outfit then go out for lunch and a little shop around.

just had my breakfast and i am actually full, first time ever in the morning! only had some wheetabix wooo normally need toast aswel! i notice its snowing again outside...hope it doesnt stick!


----------



## Shady_R

Wow so much to catch up on been away a few days as they still doing my kitchen and bathroom. Still dont have my cooker in, when they left yesterday they left me without a washing machine too, but luckily oh plumbed that in last night, so i can at least get some clean clothes for everyone now. Just gotta get my basket full of washing down now lol. On the plus side the older 2 boys are back in school on monday so wont be too bored now for much longer, i dont have to worry about workmen today either as they take the weekend off. Need to wash my hair and have a bath but got no chance of that as i dont have a bath in at the mo, all i have is a kitchen sink, so i might have to use that yet. My dog is also having to stay at my dads longer than i thought now too. Im so hoping that they are finished soon. Im fed up with eating out every night now. I have to go for a glucose tolerance on wednesday then a growth scan on friday, so fingers crossed all is ok and baby is just long, she has got long legs as we seen on hes scan at 20 weeks. Guess ill find out friday.


----------



## maybebaby3

cactusgirl - hope u ad a lovely night out!

logansmama - that is so cool about your son being in a magazine!

a3my - hope u survived your sleepover!!! how is your kitten doing?

i want 2 do something 2day but i dont think dh does. he is still in bed. his mum and i talked 2 him yesterday and then he and i spoke til about 1am. am shattered now! things are still not great but i think they are as good as they are going 2 b 4 a while. he is talking about a year out of work 2 clear his head. it makes me really mad as i want my maternity leave as i know what will happen if i have 2 go back 2 work after the 18wks paid leave - i will still be the one getting up at night and doing the house stuff and he will be festering around here. i'm sorry i can see he needs some time out but a year is ridiculous! his mum thinks a year is far 2 long. we cant afford 4 me 2 2 be unpaid and him 2 be off. he has 2 straighten himself out and find something by september as far as i am concerned. he will have then had about 9months off work and then he can bring the money in2 the house whilst i have a few months of unpaid leave. he just sleeps so what is he going 2 do when i am in work and he has 2 take care of 3 kids. is he going 2 make packed lunches 4 school 4 our eldest? and i dont think he has changed more than a handful of nappies until we had our almost breakdown last year. sorry girls am ranting again but i'm so mad about the maternity leave as i was going 2 take 2yrs out but financially cant and his take on it was if u cant u cant so by the same token he needs 2 sort himself out fast as he cant afford a yr off. he needs 2 focus on something positive and a new job would give him focus. i'm not saying he has 2 start next week but in a few months, not in a year. i dont know if we will survive this sometimes.

sorry rant over. going 2 get breakfast even tho dont feel like eating :(


----------



## Pixie81

Hi girls,

I am sitting in bed with the laptop this morning. My DH is out all day today at a first aid course. It's his last one today and will have an exam. I really hope he passes. I am 30 weeks today!!! I can't believe how fast it has gone! Only 10 more weeks to go (70 days!!)!

We've had a pretty good week this week. My DH has applied to go on Deal or No Deal!! I really hope he gets an audition.
Our pram arrived at the mamas and papas store that we ordered it from a few weeks ago (Sola in Orchid) on wednesday so my dad went to pick it up for us and is keeping it at my parent's house until after the birth. Apparently its bad luck to have it in the house before hand, although I've never heard of this. We have everything else in the baby's room, so I don't see what difference it makes.

I've been baby buying this week which has made me happy! I love shopping!!! :-D I ordered an electric breast pump from Boots (they're half price at the moment girls!! Get in there quick (£39.99 - reduced from £79.99)!) Which arrived on thursday. I only ordered it on wednesday afternoon and it said it wouldn't be delivered until next monday so I was well impressed! Then I went to Next and ordered in a trolley holdal to use as my hospital bag as I'm struggling to fit everything in the one i've got. I got the apple print one https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/wom...a4201&nxtv=000&nxti=0&bct=&quot;luggage&quot; Can't wait til it arrives. I also bought a cute little T-shirt with "Little Sister" on the front for my son to give to her when she is born (she is buying him a DSi!! LOL)

My DH also bought me a gliding chair and footstool yesterday. It was supposed to be a surprise, but when I went to read my emails yesterday, his hotmail account came up instead of mine before I realised and I saw an email confirmation from Mums2b.co.uk!! Not sure when it's going to arrive but I'm so excited! I can't wait!!!

Thats it now.... nothing left to buy except for an electric sterillizer, but no need to buy that yet until i've established breastfeeding and am expressing milk properly so my DH can share the feeding at night. We've got a microwave sterilliser that we can use until then.

Also I'm not sure what to do about a pramsuit to come hope in. My son had two when he was a baby and wore one when we came out of hospital. However this was in January and it was freezing! I still have them both, but not sure if it will be too warm for them. One is thicker than the other. For the past few years now April/May has been really hot. I will get them washed and ready to go, but if it's too hot, I guess a sleepsuit and cardigan will surfice.

My baby has been REALLY active the past two days and has been kicking me SO much! She seems to be kicking me under my ribs, so i'm hoping that she's turned now. My midwife told me she was breech the other week and worried me half to death with the news of a possible caesarean which I REALLY don't want. I want a natural birth (with the help of a TENS machine).

Anyway, I guess I better get out of bed. My friend is coming down from Manchester to see me today and I also have a stack of washing and ironing to do. Want to get it all done today so I can relax!

Hope everyone has a good weekend. xxxx


----------



## Heidi

Happy 30 weeks to the 1st may'ers :happydance::happydance:
This seems to be such a big milestone to me!


----------



## ~NEL~

Hi all. Im NEL and just joined the 3rd tri 2day.
My due date is the 22nd May and Im on Team YELLOW!


----------



## Pixie81

Welcome Nel! And happy 30 weeks to you too Heidi. Can you believe we only have about 70 days left to go?!! I'm getting so excited now. x


----------



## PhoxiestFox

katie_xx said:


> Hi PF, welcome to BnB! We talk loads in this thread but it's mostly about food :lol: Especially when jolou is around ;) :lol:
> What cot did you get, I'm trying hard to find ones I like but there are barely any! xxx

Oh it sounds like Im gona fit right in here... i love food... i had a creamy peppercorn sauce phase about 3 weeks ago.... :haha:

Im now moving on to a _sent from heaven _ beef satay with green peppers dish from the chinese... its like an addiction i sweaar!

I got a M&P cot-bed type thingy in a light wood colour, its from a shop in belfast and was on sale for £170 my OH's parents bought us it ... Im a lucky gal!
I also got a_ FABULOUS_ pram ordered yesterday from that kiddicare.com website for £109.00 and it comes with footmuff, changing bag , car seat! Good value!! :)

Hope all u May mummies arent getting too impatient like me... its a nightmare.

Some days I love being preggers and dont want it to end... then by 11pm when baby comes alive and does the conga, im wishing it was may 14th already!!!!:haha: 

xxxx


----------



## PhoxiestFox

Pixie81 said:


> My DH has applied to go on Deal or No Deal!! I really hope he gets an audition.

 Me too!! I love that show... the application form thing took me ages to fill in!!!


----------



## sallyanne

May the 26th team pink


----------



## MartaMi

*carriecinaz, sallyanne, ~NEL~* - welcome :flower:
*A3my* - It's gonna be a nightmare yea, I believe. Worst is that we have -25 C degrees so that I can't send them outside playing for too long. On the other hand, maybe some kids won't come because of the cold weather.
Okey, kids for a day are one thing but I really can't imagine having four girls for overnight. I would go crazy with all their chatting and giggling :wacko: Brave you :thumbup:


----------



## LogansMama

Ditto on the Happy 30 weeks! So excited to be here! Is time starting to crawl for you ladies now? It WAS going so fast before, but I think it has slowed down now!


----------



## LSU25

I hope it keeps going just as fast ...the second tri seemed like it crawled by...I guess being off of work for 5 weeks does that...and now that I started working again, its just flying by and now I'm like 10 weeks...9 weeks left since my EDD is moved up


----------



## Missy86

Hey all

Any ladies been to the baby show, got some good bargins a breast feeding pillow and a sling


----------



## mummykel1984

hi everyone not been on in a while....i'm due 21st may and we're team blue!!! xxx


----------



## Heidi

Pixie81 said:


> Welcome Nel! And happy 30 weeks to you too Heidi. Can you believe we only have about 70 days left to go?!! I'm getting so excited now. x

Its come round so quick! Only 10 weeks left and we're in the finally set of numbers before out DD. Its scary but exciting to think people start yo have their babies in the week 30's :happydance:


----------



## A3my

evening ladies :)

congrats to all the 30 weekers!! :happydance::thumbup::flower: and hi to all the new ladies

*MartaMi* - did you survive the party? The sleepover couldve been worse. They were up until midnight, then woke us up at 1.30am. DH got them back to bed as I was delerious with tiredness :sleep: then they were up for good at 7. That's it now untill baby is born and in a decent routine. My sleep is too precious!

just ate a whole tub of begian chocolate Haagen-Dazs, feel sick but it was heaven x


----------



## jolou

evening!

ok im not gonna mention food as it appears im now associated with food lol....think my mum would agree tho!

not done much today, OH's sis came round as she is up from london and done some food shopping..so nothing exciting!

woohooo to all the 30 weekers! its my turn on wednesday...sooo scary and exciting.

im starting to get impatient now tho, im so tired by the end of the day, i want my energy back lol

amy im jealous..i darent buy any kind of ice cream as OH gets all pouty since he cant have it unless its soya stuff (ergh)

hope you survived the party marta, brave brave woman.


----------



## muddles

Welcome and hello to the new people I have added you all i think!

I went to Boots today and got some bargains. They had quite a few baby bits (wipes, lotions and potions etc) on offer with extra points or two for £_ etc. Have started to collect bits for my hospital bag, think I need to get organised after my scare on Thursday. 

Mmmmmmm did someone mention Chocolate Hagen Dazs? I want some but can't eat dairy as it makes me really ill!


----------



## muddles

jolou said:


> evening!
> 
> ok im not gonna mention food as it appears im now associated with food lol....think my mum would agree tho!
> 
> not done much today, OH's sis came round as she is up from london and done some food shopping..so nothing exciting!
> 
> woohooo to all the 30 weekers! its my turn on wednesday...sooo scary and exciting.
> 
> im starting to get impatient now tho, im so tired by the end of the day, i want my energy back lol
> 
> *amy im jealous..i darent buy any kind of ice cream as OH gets all pouty since he cant have it unless its soya stuff (ergh)*
> 
> hope you survived the party marta, brave brave woman.

Has he tried Swedish Glace ice cream? It comes in different flavours (chocolate, vanilla or raspberry) and Sainsbury sell it. It tastes like ice cream but is dairy, gluten and cholesterol free. My H hates soya but likes this.


----------



## A3my

hehe, the Haagen dazs was half price from blockbuster - very unhealthy of me! I've had an apple now to make it better :)
*muddles* - Ive ordered some of the pampers nappy kit things from boots. x


----------



## ~NEL~

Is anybody else awake at this hour?x


----------



## sandrass

Im awake, but its only 7 PM here


----------



## ~NEL~

Its just past 1am here and don't know why I just can't sleep. I've had quite a tiring day. Was talking to DH but hes gone 2 sleep now!


----------



## LSU25

I'm up ...but its also only past 7 here...hubby and I just put on Harry Potter


----------



## ~NEL~

LSU25 said:


> I'm up ...but its also only past 7 here...hubby and I just put on Harry Potter

OOOH I love Harry Potter but only the 1st two. :blush:


----------



## LSU25

I love them all hahaha he is like my DH and I's dirty pleasure lol

We watch them all from year 1 to 6 atleast once a month ...I'm halfway through Deathly Hallows.........its one of those things were I can't stop reading it, but I have to pace myself cause I don't want it to end


----------



## sandrass

LSU25 said:


> I love them all hahaha he is like my DH and I's dirty pleasure lol
> 
> We watch them all from year 1 to 6 atleast once a month ...I'm halfway through Deathly Hallows.........its one of those things were I can't stop reading it, but I have to pace myself cause I don't want it to end


haha me too!

And Im gonna be so lost when all the movies are done being made.


----------



## ~NEL~

LSU25 said:


> I love them all hahaha he is like my DH and I's dirty pleasure lol
> 
> We watch them all from year 1 to 6 atleast once a month ...I'm halfway through Deathly Hallows.........its one of those things were I can't stop reading it, but I have to pace myself cause I don't want it to end

Its been a while since I read the books, I can remember when they 1st came out I was soo excited I used to take em with me everywhere lol. I was very young, hehe


----------



## ~NEL~

Im feeling tired now so off to sleep. Enjoy the rest of your night x


----------



## LSU25

Oh I know me too!! Atleast with the last one its going to be split into 2 parts so we will have some extra Harry...DH is already planning on starting to read baby Cameron the series once he is here lol But I'm off to bed to read some more...I try to limit myself to 2 chapters a night


----------



## Sarahwoo

muddles said:


> Jolou- my friend was asking me about a coming home outfit (she had her baby four months ago) and when i said I wasn't sure she told me to have a couple of back up outfits too as she had to change her baby twice as he threw up on the first two coming home outfits! I think i will prob put baby in a babygrow, hat and knitted cardi for coming home.
> 
> I did laugh at the thought of my H choosing clothes for me i wonder what he would bring and as for makeup he'd probably just bring me a lipgloss :lol:
> 
> SarahWoo that outfit is really cute. How are you managing to keep it a secret? Must be nice for you and your OH having your own little secret. We thought about finding out and not telling anyone but I am a crap liar so my mum for one would have seen straight through me which is why we are still on team yellow!
> 
> carriecinaz- hello and welcome. Have added you.
> 
> OmiOmen- from what my friends with kids say you can never ever have too many muslins so buy as many as you have space for!

Well so far we've not really had any trouble keeping it secret - we told everyone that we definetly would not find out (we only changed our minds the day before the scan lol!!) so they just believe us when we say we don't know . . . I do call bump 'he' etc sometimes but I have thought from the start that bump was a boy so I just say it's better than saying 'it'! The tough thing is that I've bought quite a lot of boys clothes, and while we've done the nursery very neutral I'm a bit stuck as to what to do with all my little blue outfits! I've got some really cute little shoes / booties etc that I want to have in little baskets but I think I'll just have to hide everything away until we get him home, I have quite a bit of neutral stuff I can keep out. Thats definetly the hardest bit though - and when I went shopping with my mum and saw the cutest little boys outfit on sale and couldn't buy it!!!! But overall its working out fab for us . . . . so far!!! 

Well I just got home from work, Saturday is my late shift so I'm just chilling a bit before bed. Loads to catch up with on here again so I'll have to have a proper read in the morning! My kitties have forgiven me it seems and haven't died of starvation like they thought they would lol - goodness knows what they are going to be like with a baby in the house as they pretty much think they are the centre of the universe - who would have cats eh!!!!! 

Well I'd better try to get some sleep! Hope everyone is having / has a good weekend!! x


----------



## carriecinaz

Hi girls,

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend. I have just been relaxing all day watching Baby Story on TLC. It gets me sooo excited I can barely stand the wait until she gets here :cloud9:

I have to vent really quick. DH is sick today with food poising and he slept all day then he woke up around 8 pm and came out to the living room. I made him toast, got him gatoraide, gave him some tylenol then asked which of his friends he wanted to invite to the our baby shower and he freaked out me and was being a real a-hole about it. He was like I'm sick I don't want to think about it but he had real attitude and was almost yelling! I had to set him straight real quick and horns grew out of my head, it surprised me. I just got so offended at him for acting that way towards me when I approached him all nice and have been taking care of his sick smelly ass today :growlmad: I just have no patience for when he gets shitty with me now. He is usually a very good, sweet DH, spoils me and very affectionate but sometimes he has attitude out of nowhere and I want to punch him the throat (which I told him I wanted to do to him tonight :rofl:)

In other news I found a wonderful travel system that just came out this month from Graco. The handle flips really easily so the baby can be forward facing :thumbup: So far the reviews on it are great, sturdy yet lightweight, easy to handle, etc. Had been looking for one that wasn't crazy expensive but didn't find it till today. I added it to my registry so I'm really hoping someone gets it for us. Here is the link:

https://www.gracobaby.com/Products/Pages/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=1761277


----------



## LogansMama

Carrie - That stroller looks really nice. I love the colors - nice and neutral. I have a graco travel system and have been very happy with it. I'm jealous that your handle flips so baby can face you or not! That was the one thing I hated about not using the carseat part in mine - was that I could no longer see baby! It was frustrating. As they get older - they want to see ahead of them anyways - so it doesn't matter, but in the early days, you want to see them! I wish we could afford to get a new one, but I can't justify $200 when the one I have is perfectly good still!


----------



## jolou

muddles, yea thats the ice cream he has, he likes it but i cant stand the smell of it hence the ergh in my post haha he would love to have "normal" ice cream tho, sometimes when he has reallly peeved me off il eat some in front of him and make all kinds of noises...i blame the child growing inside of me making me nasty! ;)

not quite awake yet so dont really have any thing to post :) no doubt il be posting later...il tryyyy not to mention food


----------



## AyaChan

I'm May 7th with a pink bump


----------



## maybebaby3

welcome ayachan u r due the same day as me!

well this has been another crap boring weekend. dh is still in bed as usual and kids r with me in living room. i need 2 go shopping and no doubt will bw doing that on my own with the kids in tow unless he gets up and stays with them but am not counting on it. am soooooooooo fed up! 

have tons of :washing: 2 do but no space2hang it as it's raining and my indoor drying space is already choc a block with drying clothes! think i will get some arty stuff out and do some stuff with the kids. at least they can have a bit of fun!


----------



## maybebaby3

does every1 on here have a text buddy? it seems like every1 seems 2 have 1 but i dont :shrug:


----------



## jolou

oh maybebaby im sorry your not having the best of times at the mo xxx can you just tell him your going out shopping and leaving the kids there? would that move him out of bed? sorry i dont have any real advice for you xxx

i dont have a text buddy either :)


----------



## ~NEL~

Morning everyone! How are you all? Im planning on being lazy 2day, got up quite late and im still in my pjs lol..x


----------



## jolou

i wish i could have a lazy day! i only get away with it when sophie is at her dads and my OH is upstairs doing some study/work lol...i have em both here pestering me instead lol


----------



## ~NEL~

AW, Im only managing to have 1 as I am staying at my mums. DH is 40 miles away :cry:


----------



## jolou

oh god i just had a few little tears in my eyes! my aunt has put a pic on facebook of my grandad holding sophie when she was only a few hours old! she looks so tiny and small


----------



## ~NEL~

Bless


----------



## maybebaby3

aww! jolou i took out some of dylan's newborn clothes yesterday 2 get ready 4 this baby and got quite emotional! didnt have same effect on dh tho! 

dh eventually crawled out of bed. i was making cakes with the kids. he said he was off 2 his mum's. he left 2 throw the rubbish 1st and said he's come back 4 dylan. he was gone over half hr (wtf the rubbish disposal is 1min from our flat) and got dylan and went without giving me a kiss or anything. he is so distant. most of the time now i just think we're 2gether 4 the kids. i started crying when he left so abruptly and erin came and gave me a hug and a kiss and i felt really bad about crying my eyes out in front of a 2yr old but i just cant help myself. i feel so low. sorry another rant. u girls r going 2 stop reading my posts soon as they r all crap!


----------



## Windmills

I feel very sick. And bitchy. And hormonal. :dohh: I cried because my OH told me I'd put too much oil in the pan...!


----------



## maybebaby3

aww katie it's ok 2 be hormonal. i have stuffed my face with choc coz i am upset and now i feel even worse as i am going 2 b a fat cow :haha:


----------



## ~NEL~

*maybebaby3*, I don't know what to say. Some days when my DH leaves the house and doesn't give me a kiss I get so upset, esp now with the hormones. I hope things start to get better :hugs: x


----------



## maybebaby3

thanks nel! things are really quite crap at the moment. things seemed 2 be on an up but once again they have come crashing down. i know he is depressed and stressed (is signed off work) but he is making me depressed and stressed 2!


----------



## ~NEL~

Im sorry to hear about the job. Have a chat with him, tell him you understand but its not fair to be making you feel down esp with the kids 2look after aswell as yourself and LO.x


----------



## jolou

oh maybebaby dont worry about crying infront of erin, ive done it front of sophie so many times she must think im crackers, but she is so loving that it kinda makes me feel better. it must be hard living with someone who is so depressed atm xxx

katie lol i cried because i forgot to take salmon out of the freezer a few months back....madness aint it lol


----------



## maybebaby3

thanks! am going 2 get my bum in gear and stop moping and head down 2 morrissons 4 some food and toiletries!


----------



## jolou

get something for you too ;) it would be an idea to say wine but thats a no go atm! :)


----------



## ~NEL~

Im stuck indoors cos of the snow


----------



## maybebaby3

jolou said:


> get something for you too ;) it would be an idea to say wine but thats a no go atm! :)

yep so true! maybe will splash out on a nice bottle of bubble bath and a magazine 2 read in the bath when i get the kids in bed later!


----------



## jolou

snow = booooooooooo

ive managed to pursued mark to take soph to the playground or something but i have a feeling its about to rain, its gone ever so cloudy, was hoping to chill out on my own for half an hour lol i cant go anywhere in the house without little bum following me. She is currently sat on the floor with the cardboard that comes with baby vests, cutting out shapes and making little people...its the quietest she has been all weekend! who would have thought free cardboard and pens would keep her so quiet ;)


----------



## Sarahwoo

Hi Ladies!

Well I have had such a lovely sleep . . . . only just got up though after my late night at work! Its bliss having a good excuse to sleep in lol!!! I've got four days off work now - I'm loving my new three day week!! I'm not sure what we're doing today, I've got some housework to do and I might put some more things on e-bay! We've got quite a bit of snow so I dont think we'll be going out - waaay too cold!! I might sort out all the baby clothes and see if there is anything else we need to buy, and I guess we could do some painting in the nursery :)

I don't have a text buddy either but I would like one if anyone is interested?

MaybeBaby3 . . . . I just sooooo feel for you honey, I can't imagine what it must be like, with your little ones too. Don't feel bad about coming on here to let off steam though, if it helps, do it! I just wish I could give you some advice that would make it all better, but I guess its just not as easy as that. Could he go stay with his mum for a bit? He has to realise that he just can't be stressing you out like this! Maybe asking him to go to his mums for a few days would make him realise how much he has at stake? Its just not fair on you for this to go on as it is, he really needs to get professional help but he is been sooooo unfair to you, and your little ones. Its a different siutation but my ex had a really bad drink problem, he was one of those people who everyone loves, but behind closed doors it was hell. I thought I could change him, I loved him and I thought that was enough - that I could support him and help him and that he'd get better. But all that happened was that he dragged me down with him - I ended up depressed, lost my job, I had no confidence what so ever. Everything came to a head and I moved out and back to my mums - well my mum more or less dragged me back lol! - it hurt like hell because I was so afraid for him, but I had to admit that I couldn't fix him - he had to do it himself. 

My OH had a cold / flu type thing last week so he wasn't much company lol - I think he's realised now he's feeling better that he was a bit out of order. I've been looking for a new mobile phone on contract as mines up this month, I just wanted a cheap one since I'll be home a lot etc and I'm trying to keep my outgoings down. He said he'd look for a good deal for me and ended up getting me a lovely Blackberry with unlimited internet etc, quite a bit more than I wanted to pay but he's taken it in his name and says he'll pay for it - bless him! I can't wait for it to arrive!!! We're going away for a few nights next week and I can't wait, it's our last little mini break just the two of us - eek!!!! The hotel has a spa and he's booked me in for a pre-natal package thing - bliss! So as you can see he's def feeling bad for been such a grump lol!!!!


----------



## MartaMi

*AyaChan* - welcome:flower:
*maybebaby3* - I don't have also. Actually I would like to find a Skype buddy, but nobody answers to my topic :cry:
*jolou* - oh how I want wine. Next weekend kids will be with their mom so then I'll send OH to get some wine. Ohh, can't wait.

I survived the party! :happydance: We had twenty 5-yo, five 7yo and two 10yo kids. Thank god we held it on my parents' place. Can't imagine what would have happend in our two bedroom apartment :dohh: Still sent them outside, luckily everybody were dressed properly. Everybody went home 8pm so I still could get my early sleep. But still, don't want to repeat that any time soon.

Today was a bit extreme day. Went to my parents' place and cleared the roof from snow. I've done it every year with my dad but this year they weren't counting on me. Still, went there with OH and did it. Mom told I'm crazy when saw me climbing on the roof but actually even skiing is harder than that. And if I would have fallen there had only been a metre to fall and landing on big soft snowpiles. I remember some years ago when we also had a lot of snow I took my snowboard and ride down the roof. You can't imagine what a great jump I got from there :thumbup: Told this to OH today but he didn't do that cause I'm not allowed to do it. So we'll be counting that next year there is also that much snow. OH leveraged cubical snowpiles and I sat against them pushing them with my legs while sliding down to roof edge. Then climbed back to roof top and did it again. Kids were jealous cause they saw how much fun we had but they weren't allowed to come on the roof.


----------



## Mork

Hey all, hope you are all having a lovely lazy sunday (me-i am still in my pj's!!!). Anyway, knowing how good at talking about food you all are :) I was wondering if you could help me out in recommending something nice to drink that will quench a seemingly unquenchable thirst????? Any ideas greatly appreciated!
Mork xxx

PS I dont have a text buddy either!!


----------



## jolou

ive taken to robinsons fruit and barely peach flavour, no one else seems to like it but its the only squash that i can drink without needing more to drink


----------



## maybebaby3

i like that squash 2 jolou! it's yum!


----------



## maybebaby3

oh if any1 wants 2 b text buddies pm me but as i'm not in uk it will cost 2 text, prob not that much but just 2 let u know as it'd be international text.


----------



## Mork

THanks for the squash suggestions - will send dh out in a min to get some (as its sunday the supermarkets are now shut). Funny, I went completely off squash in first tri for some reason and havent fancied it since!!!! That peach and barley soounds nice though! xxx


----------



## Frufru

Hi May Mummies :wave:

I am still officially in 2nd tri for another week or two but thought I would pop in to say hi. It is getting quieter in the May babies thread as more move to third tri - with an edd 31st of May I am one of the last to come over, not long now though :thumbup:

I am glad to see that the food talk has started :mrgreen: OH treated us to Nando's for lunch today which has to be one of my favorite meals Mmmmm Then when I came home I sat down and had a decaf latte with a homemade l/f banana and date muffin with l/f greek yoghurt. *YUM YUM YUM!*

OH and I looked at prams today and I think we have made some progress :happydance: After much deliberating and many, many hours of trawling the internet reading specifications and reviews, I think the Obaby Zezu pramette may be our winner :thumbup:

I have had a brief scan through the thread here, it is lovely to see posts from some folks I know and lots of lovely new folks I hope to get to know.

Maybebaby - I was really sorry to hear that things are still difficult with DH. I don't really have any advice but can offer :hugs: I hope you manage to get some quiet "me-time" tonight for the bath you mentioned.

Marta - It is hard to imagine so much snow :shock: I am glad Janno had a nice party yesterday and hope you find someone to Skype-buddy with.

Sarahwoo - I am so impressed you are keeping the gender a secret. We found out and have been happy to tell anyone that has asked. My SIL had specifically said she would rather not know - we met up with her and BIL yesterday. OH and I had been practising for days not to say "she" when talking about LO and we thought we had it covered. In the end I gave it away within 3 minutes of seeing them :blush: BIL asked "how is the LO doing" to which I replied "she's fine" :dohh:

I have a nice hot (not too hot :winkwink:) lush bath waiting for me to climb into it so off I go.......

Enjoy your evenings ladies


----------



## Pussy Galore

:hi: ladies!

I am finally in third tri!! :happydance:

(although I will have to keep up with the food related chats on the May babies thread in 2nd tri!! :blush:)

Just returned from a lovely wknd in London which included a visit to The Baby Show today :)

Shattered now so off for a bath :)

Have a lovely evening everyone!!


----------



## jolou

mork i dont generally like drinking squash at all, no idea why, just cant drink much than a small glass of it but this peach stuff seems to be making me drink it ;)

pussy galore did u get much at the show? i notice u said you probably wouldnt go again in the 2nd tri thread.

well we just had some gammon with a honey glaze and homemade chips and egg, stuffed now! 

frufru i think i have finally found new muffin tins! woohoo, this is your fault for passing me that recipe lol they are at my friends house currently as she ordered them, one for her and one for me, she said they are huggge so we shall see, i was gonna make some muffins today but OH ate my bananas i was saving for them! oh he got a telling off.


----------



## ~NEL~

Evening girls,
Just back from a lovely relaxing bath.


----------



## Pussy Galore

Just back from a lovely bath too Nel!! :)

Jo... we didn't buy much to be honest, so as I said in 2nd tri I don't think we would go again. However I did see lots of familes with lots and lots of shopping bags so I was in the minority! The Tommee Tippee stand was really busy all day!!

Being a first time Mum I have relied heavily on advice on here and general feedback on websites when buying items such as baby monitors and breast pumps. I have also shopped around and found most of the things I bought were cheaper than at The Baby Show, notwithstanding the discounts on offer today.

For me I have enjoyed buying one or two things each month to spread the cost so today was more of a day out!!

The couple we went with however bought a lovely pram and cot and have gone home very pleased with themselves!!

Nice to see you're back on the topic of food!!! :)


----------



## Pixie81

My hubby took me out for dinner last night. We went to a resturant called Mangimamo which is mediteranean. It was Soooooo lush! I had charcoal grilled tiger prawns, swordfish and tuna steak served with pasta. Delicious!!! I've never tried swordfish OR tuna before (apart from tins of it) and it was so nice. I'll be buying fish all the time from now on I think.

I bought a book yesterday on making baby clothes from www.thebookpeople.co.uk. I'm going to get my sewing machine down from the loft and try to make a few bits. I haven't used a machine since I was at school, 13 years ago! Hopefully i'll remember what to do!

I'm big on Ribena at the moment (but not the light one!) Got a bottle ready to take into hospital with me!


----------



## jolou

aye ive liked buying a few things each month, been looking at getting a little cupboard to hang clothes in from ikea, that would be small enough to go on the built in surface in our room, so far i think it will be a system called the trofast, you can buy all kinds of frames to mix and match with drawers or doors, so im gonna look into the smallest frame with a rail inside and a red door :) shouldnt cost more than £50 and i really would like to be able to hang some of his nicer clothes and jackets up... i just hope it works out ;)


----------



## Pussy Galore

jolou said:


> aye ive liked buying a few things each month, been looking at getting a little cupboard to hang clothes in from ikea, that would be small enough to go on the built in surface in our room, so far i think it will be a system called the trofast, you can buy all kinds of frames to mix and match with drawers or doors, so im gonna look into the smallest frame with a rail inside and a red door :) shouldnt cost more than £50 and i really would like to be able to hang some of his nicer clothes and jackets up... i just hope it works out ;)

Yep.. we've been Ikea shopping too!! :)


----------



## Sarahwoo

Well I just thought I'd pop on here for a bit and now I'm starving and want a nice soak in the bath lol!!

Frufru: I think if everyone knew that we knew the sex we could never have kept it secret lol, but I can get away with just saying that I think its a boy if I call him 'he' which seems to get me out of any potentially sticky situations! It is going to be hard keeping all our little blue outfits secret though! My mum was looking at little girls things when we last went shopping and she really wanted to buy a few of the cutest little outfits 'just in case', I managed to convince her that if she wants to buy anything non-neutral to buy boys, because they could always be made more girly but the other way around is pretty impossible! She seemed happy with that :)

Pixie81: I'll have to take a look at that book, I love to sew and it would be fab to make a few little outfits now I have a little bit more time on my hands! I can't knit but I'm pretty good with my sewing machine and I want to make a few other things for the nursery, so that could be fun.

Well I just knocked over a huge cup of coffee so I'd better go - oops!


----------



## ~NEL~

I could do with some help, I keep changing my mind on which pram I should get. Haven't seen anything specific but each time I see 1 Im like... 'ooh I want that 1'
Id ideally like 1 with a car seat aswell and Id like to have the baby facing me and then the other way round as it gets older if you know what I mean, lol. Im clueless!


----------



## xminimotox

Hey! I'm due 21st May and im on team Blue :D x


----------



## muddles

Evening all, hope you have all had a good weekend. Not much food talk today. What has everyone eaten? I had a massive fry up this morning and it was amazing! Yum yum. 

Added newbies. Hello to you both! 

Maybebaby sorry you are having such a crappy time at the moment. :hugs:

Pixiie81 that food sounds amazing! Watch out how much swordfish you have though, I think it's one of the ones to not eat too much of when pregnant due to mercury content.


----------



## Windmills

I can't believe it's nearly Monday! Where on earth does the weekend go?! 
I've just been to see Percy Jackson and the Lightning Thief. It. Was. Awful. Don't go!


----------



## A3my

augh, I cant believe its Monday tomorrow :cry::cry: its making me so tense I am comfort eating. Currently gorging on Twister lollies :icecream: x


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies. Just got home from a very long day. First I got up and showered and ACTUALLY shaved my legs! Thats a chore in itself - but seeing as how the weather was warm, I felt I probably should do it so I could wear shorts!

After that I took ds to get his haircut (looks so cute!) and then we did some random errands. Wanted to get my haircut too, but they couldn't fit me in today! Oh well... its been a mop for a couple weeks now - whats a few more days tilll I can get back?

Got home and wanted to take a nap, but instead Dh, Ds and I went to the italian festival at the church. Its a big carnival with rides and games and TONS of food and vendors. DS had a blast. It was fun... but I left so exhausted. I wish I could go to bed RIGHT now - but its only 5:30. I still need to get to the grocery store to pick up some essentials - but I do NOT have the energy! I am wiped out!  I am begging DH to go. He probably will - but it means I'll have to WAIT until he feels like it which is kind of annoying since I want him to go NOW... oh well. I'll have to be patient I guess - or just go myself!

So all in all I had a good day - but it was long. Can't wait for bedtime!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Hubby and I have just shared an easter egg... how bad is that?! :blush:

We bought a couple in Tescos last week cos they were only a £1 and just needed a choccy fix tonight... and now I feel so bad!! :haha:


----------



## Pussy Galore

~NEL~ said:


> I could do with some help, I keep changing my mind on which pram I should get. Haven't seen anything specific but each time I see 1 Im like... 'ooh I want that 1'
> Id ideally like 1 with a car seat aswell and Id like to have the baby facing me and then the other way round as it gets older if you know what I mean, lol. Im clueless!

I felt exactly the same when we went pram shopping... but having a pram that would face both ways and using a car seat on the base was our priority too! 

In the end we went to a huge baby barn near us and asked the shop assistant to pull out all of the prams that could face both ways etc and this reduced the choice by a good 60%! We then simply went round those that she pulled out and put back those that we simply didn't like which left us with about 5 choices!

We did the same in a couple of shops too and although it took a while but we got there in the end!! :)


----------



## tammii1981

~NEL~ said:


> I could do with some help, I keep changing my mind on which pram I should get. Haven't seen anything specific but each time I see 1 Im like... 'ooh I want that 1'
> Id ideally like 1 with a car seat aswell and Id like to have the baby facing me and then the other way round as it gets older if you know what I mean, lol. Im clueless!

Hi, ive been exactly the same for the past few weeks and finally made a decision! i too wanted a car seat that would face me, and i chose the Quinny Buzz 3 - its fab and so easy to manouver! You can push it with one hand and is a great height to be able to lean over and see bubs....car seat is great too and if you get the package, you get the cot and buggy part too......(I found a great deal on a website for £599 called Bambino Direct.....hope that helps!! x


----------



## tammii1981

katie_xx said:


> I can't believe it's nearly Monday! Where on earth does the weekend go?!
> I've just been to see Percy Jackson and the Lightning Thief. It. Was. Awful. Don't go!

Oooh glad i made the right decision then - was going to see it but changed my mind and went to see Up in the air instead with George clooney - was very good! PS - Cant believe its monday tmw either....not looking forward to work. Booooo.


----------



## abz

i'm sorry guys. i really don't have chance to catch up. must remember to log on more on the weekends!!

just wanted to ask, do i really need to get a stand for my moses basket? could i not just put it on top of something else sturdy?

abz xx


----------



## Windmills

I'd get one abz, I'd be worried about it sliding off something that wasn't purpose built iykwim? Think they're only about £20 in mothercare x


----------



## jolou

~NEL~ said:


> I could do with some help, I keep changing my mind on which pram I should get. Haven't seen anything specific but each time I see 1 Im like... 'ooh I want that 1'
> Id ideally like 1 with a car seat aswell and Id like to have the baby facing me and then the other way round as it gets older if you know what I mean, lol. Im clueless!

i was the same i knew i wanted one with a car seat that can fit on the base for quick run around and also have a pram on for when im walking further and to school etc and it needed to be able to have a seat on it that faces both ways when Harrison is able to sit up. I ended up going for the mamas and papas ultima. It comes with a car seat that fits on the chassis and also a base that stays in the car, a pram that can be used as a carrycot in the house (another bonus for me) and a separate seat, all are so easy to fix on and off and it also comes with a stand that the carrycot/pram can fix onto in the house (the other parts can too). Ooo you can also choose which chassis you would like out of a choice of 2, one is slightly more traditional looking and the other is slightly lighter and i think the wheels swivel, ive gone for the lighter on as its smaller to fit in the boot etc.

It is a little expensive but i got mine from ebay in the end for half the price and was in mint condition bar a couple of scuffs thats you can even see right away on the chassis lol. to be honest i would have still paid for it to be brand new from the shop im so in love with it lol 

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-ultima-8-in-1-mpx-chassis-city-scape/259748803/type-i/

this is the one i went for, you can choose different patterns, i would have loved to get the polka dot but mark wouldnt let me, he said it was too girly :( so we went for the denim looking one.


abz not sure, i know the stands bulk the price of moses baskets up, i know some people put the moses basket in the cot at night so baby is getting used to being in the cot :S not sure how that works tho lol 

i have my mw app this morning and have a few things i want to ask her, for example my breathing! i know its normal to loose breath easy as lungs are being pushed etc but im sure this is not normal! i dont remember being like this last time around, just turning over in bed has my chest feeling really tight and im out of breath for about 5 minutes!


----------



## Windmills

Oh and on the topic of prams- I've got the same as Jo, but the spotty one- which she's really jealous of muaha! xx


----------



## kitabird

Hi, I'm due 23rd of May, blue bump :)


----------



## jolou

hi kitabird welcome to team blue! :)

katie im gonna stop talking to you !! ;)


----------



## bexxie

I bought the Bugaboo in Denim edition and have fallen in love with the Paul Frank covers for it but they are over a £100 grrr,but in an army green I cant refuse all my stuff has been pink so got to be done.....

How everyone today? I had quiet movements Fri/Sat not its like a bloody somersault course taking my breath away I think he shifted complete circle forgotten how weird it all felt...
x


----------



## Cactusgirl

babyhope said:


> CACTUSGIRL- Ohh I love kings of leon!!! The singer is sooo sexy!! Haha! But I know what you mean, I dont think I am going to be wanting to go anywhere right after the baby is born, I will probably feel like passing out!

Ha ha yes Caleb is sexy and he will be mine once I lose the baby weight!! So hands of missus!!

Logansmama - wow I think that is fab Logan will be in a magazine. How cute is that?!

Maybebaby- if you DH wants to take a year off you are going to be very firm with him about what will be expected when you have to go back to work. It is not acceptable for you to have to run around like a blue arsed fly whilst he sleeps in everyday. Explain to him that if he is happy to pick up the responsibilities around the house then you are happier to support this life decision he seems to have come to.

Pussygalore - glad you had a nice time in London. God bet the babyshow was just baby overload!!

Tammi1981 - I actually went into the Bambinodirect store in Huddersfield as I was in Leeds for a meeting the other day. Just so you know it actually exists if you bought it online!!!

Had a great night out in Manchester on Friday - went to a couple of bars and then for a meal which was lovely. Got in about 1am which is doing very well for me these days. Gone are my hedonistic nights out!!

Had very lazy Saturday, walked dogs in the morning, it was gorgeous and sunny and then spent the afternoon dozing on the couch catching up with crap telly. Had a chinese takeaway in the evening.

Sunday, had 3inches of snow overnight. I was sorting through all my rubbish - through away several bags. Hoping this is the start of the nesting process but kept being interupted by having to have a nap!!

I STILL need to get my backside into action and get ordering some stuff. I seem to say it every week. You guys are so organised.


----------



## Windmills

jolou said:


> katie im gonna stop talking to you !! ;)

You couldn't, who would you talk food with?! :lol:


----------



## ~NEL~

Thanks for the advice with the prams, Ill be taking a look at the website links now.
:wave: HI *Kitabird*


----------



## muddles

Welcome kitabird have added you.


----------



## muddles

~NEL~ said:


> Thanks for the advice with the prams, Ill be taking a look at the website links now.
> :wave: HI *Kitabird*

Mothercare My3 or My4 can be front/rear facing and you can remove the pushchair/pram bit from the chassis and put a Maxi-Cosi car seat on the frame instead.


----------



## ~NEL~

Thanks muddles


----------



## babyhope

I am soooo excited:happydance: Today I get my 3d/4d ultrasound!!!!! I do have to wait ALL day since it isn't until 4:45 pm after work and schoool, I had to make it so late so that my parents could go after work too...but TODAY IS THE DAY!!!


----------



## abz

ooh, enjoy it honey :D


----------



## better2gether

I am officially in third tri as of today! Little girl is due May 25th. Can I be added to the list, please? Hope all you ladies are doing well. :D


----------



## abz

i am third tri today too :D but i'm due on the 24th may?? ha. ah well. congratulations :D

abz xx


----------



## jolou

ahh katie u got me there ;)

well i had my 30 week app, all blood work was spot on, she advised to see a doc about my breathing so will be phoning tomorrow for that. FH measured 30cm which i think is about right, Harrison's HB was beating away lovely, she never writes down what it is tho and i never think to ask lol she asked me about movements so i told her he is like a footballer usually in my stomach but today he has been very quiet only moved about twice (my app was at 10:30) shes told me to start monitoring now for 10 movements by 4pm and if ive had less than 10 by that time phone labour ward to be monitored.. well thats put me right on edge lol i know he doesnt move as much during the day as he does in the evening so id feel a bit daft phoning up after 4, i guess if its less than 5 by 4pm i could phone up.. i dunno lol she also asked when do i see the consultant again, which is 6 weeks tomorrow (OMG) she told me that they normally do elective c-sections at 39 weeks so will most probably be either the 27th or the 29th april! i dont wanna be in april! i wanna stay here lol il find out for sure on the 6th april, the way she was telling me about appts scared the hell out of me, she said "so il see u now in 3 weeks, you'l see the consultant 3 weeks after that, then 3 weeks from then you will have a baby!!" omg how scary is that lol

hope everyone else is good!


----------



## Windmills

Glad it went well :D God that is a scary way of telling you!! I would have cried I think, I don't feel like I'm actually going to have a baby.. :dohh:


----------



## maybebaby3

~NEL~ said:


> I could do with some help, I keep changing my mind on which pram I should get. Haven't seen anything specific but each time I see 1 Im like... 'ooh I want that 1'
> Id ideally like 1 with a car seat aswell and Id like to have the baby facing me and then the other way round as it gets older if you know what I mean, lol. Im clueless!

i have gone 4 mothercare my4. it is reversible and also the pram converts 2 the pushchair seat so no wastage! u can also use it with a maxi cosi car seat.


----------



## maybebaby3

abz said:


> i'm sorry guys. i really don't have chance to catch up. must remember to log on more on the weekends!!
> 
> just wanted to ask, do i really need to get a stand for my moses basket? could i not just put it on top of something else sturdy?
> 
> abz xx

get a stand! far safer!


----------



## maybebaby3

i think when the 1st of us has our baby we should start a may babies thread in the baby section so we can still chat! and if the babies come in april/june it doesnt matter we should still chat there as we were may babies from the start whether r babies agree or not!


----------



## abz

glad your appointment went well hon :)

abz xx


----------



## jolou

lol maybebaby i totally agree!! god its so scary, no ide why im freaking out ive done it all before! lol albeit 5 yrs ago


----------



## maybebaby3

i know! i have done it twice b4 and am still freaking out about labour. it was so painful!!! i remember lying in the bath and saying 2 dh 'if i ever say i want another one remind me of this moment!' :haha: of course after it is all over u realise the pain was all worth it!


----------



## better2gether

abz,

I forgot my doctor moved me up a day. lol. So I am due May 24th as well!


----------



## abz

ha. oh that's good. i was thinking i'd miscalculated :D


----------



## mojo401

Hello everyone, 

Welcome new ladies to 3rd Tri :flower:

Maybebaby - really sorry to hear what you're going through with OH. You have enough on your plate and now is the time he needs to support you and the children. I can only hope he snaps out of it soon and you can at least talk things through to resolve issues. As you know, you have lots of support and sound advice from the lovely ladies on here but only you can make the right decision. :hugs:

Jolou - the only thing I can drink is Robinsons Apple & Pear which I'm am downing by the gallon!! Sooooo thirsty all the time. Food wise, well I've been craving crunchy peanut butter, pink grapefruit and Ben & Jerry's Phish food...not all together of course! Oh and chocolate in any shape or form. How healthy - not.

Sarawoo - we're in the same boat as we haven't told anyone the sex either! It's hard but we've stuck to it so far. I've been out and bought some little blue outfits which are hidden in our bedroom :winkwink: We have a cat too and he's really poorly at the moment, he's a rescue cat, a real gentle giant but he's suddenly developed arthritis and his back legs are so stiff and his gait is stiff and awkward. He's on anti-inflammatories but not sure they're doing much. So heartbreaking to see, he's 15 now and the vet said the prognosis isn't hopeful. :cry:

Katie -know what you mean about not believing you're actually going to have this baby. All seems so surreal even this far down the road...this is my 2nd, he kicks like a footballer on a daily basis and I still can't quite believe there's going to be another little person around in 10 weeks! Gutted you said Percy is rubbish, my nephew went to see it and was so excited. He said Avatar wasn't great but Up is brilliant.

Can't remember who mentioned going though old sibling baby clothes for the new arrival but I did the same today. Found some weeny vests and sleepsuits which we can use and totally forgot how little newborns are. Very emotional and rather lovely :baby: 

PG - hello, nice to see you over here :wave:

Well I've officially got 9 weeks and 6 days to go before my c-section. :wohoo:

Right off to have my bath and an early night. My DD starts pre-school tomorrow so it's big day, hope I don't blub!


----------



## babyhope

Hey ladies!!! I am so excited! Today is my 3d/4d ultrasound!!! I can't wait to see baby and I am super excited my family is going so they can see baby too! This will be the first time my son gets to go and see the baby too! Hopefully I can get baby awake by eating junk food so that we get some good pictures and have a cute dvd!!! Can't wait!


----------



## maybebaby3

have a wonderful scan babyhope! 3d/4d scans r so exciting! :happydance::dance::yipee:


----------



## maybebaby3

mojo - my son started preschool in september. took loads of photos of him in his uniform! can't believe he will be in reception in september! time flies!!! i think i was the one who said abt the old baby clothes. found some old faves, some are 2 scruffy 2 use but others r ok. depends on the weather tho as dylan was a november baby and it can get pretty hot here by may so prob will need thinner clothes when he arrives. oh and i am addicted 2 ben and jerry's phish food but lots of times it is out of stock! grrr!!!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

mojo401 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Welcome new ladies to 3rd Tri :flower:
> 
> Maybebaby - really sorry to hear what you're going through with OH. You have enough on your plate and now is the time he needs to support you and the children. I can only hope he snaps out of it soon and you can at least talk things through to resolve issues. As you know, you have lots of support and sound advice from the lovely ladies on here but only you can make the right decision. :hugs:
> 
> Jolou - the only thing I can drink is Robinsons Apple & Pear which I'm am downing by the gallon!! Sooooo thirsty all the time. Food wise, well I've been craving crunchy peanut butter, pink grapefruit and Ben & Jerry's Phish food...not all together of course! Oh and chocolate in any shape or form. How healthy - not.
> 
> Sarawoo - we're in the same boat as we haven't told anyone the sex either! It's hard but we've stuck to it so far. I've been out and bought some little blue outfits which are hidden in our bedroom :winkwink: We have a cat too and he's really poorly at the moment, he's a rescue cat, a real gentle giant but he's suddenly developed arthritis and his back legs are so stiff and his gait is stiff and awkward. He's on anti-inflammatories but not sure they're doing much. So heartbreaking to see, he's 15 now and the vet said the prognosis isn't hopeful. :cry:
> 
> Katie -know what you mean about not believing you're actually going to have this baby. All seems so surreal even this far down the road...this is my 2nd, he kicks like a footballer on a daily basis and I still can't quite believe there's going to be another little person around in 10 weeks! Gutted you said Percy is rubbish, my nephew went to see it and was so excited. He said Avatar wasn't great but Up is brilliant.
> 
> Can't remember who mentioned going though old sibling baby clothes for the new arrival but I did the same today. Found some weeny vests and sleepsuits which we can use and totally forgot how little newborns are. Very emotional and rather lovely :baby:
> 
> PG - hello, nice to see you over here :wave:
> 
> Well I've officially got 9 weeks and 6 days to go before my c-section. :wohoo:
> 
> Right off to have my bath and an early night. My DD starts pre-school tomorrow so it's big day, hope I don't blub!

Yay - its so good to know that someone else knows the sex and hasn't told anyone!! I think we're going to end up putting all our blue things into our room, but I'll have to put them in the nursery first as I've been really looking forward to that bit - daft I know lol!! I think if I only do it after our baby is here I'll be too tired to enjoy it - so I'll do it twice! 

Sorry to hear about your cat - its heartbreaking isn't it? Mum and Dad lost two cats last year, both of them were over 20 years old so I'd kind of grown up with them, it was so sad. I can't even think about what I'd do if something happened to ours. We've had one of them about seven years and she's no trouble at all and thinks she's a baby, the other one we rescued last year but OMG she is such hard work! She'd either been abandoned or got herself lost and she was in such a state when we got her. She's now such a bossy little sod - and she's soooo demanding! Add to that that she's got a coat that tangles really bad so she needs absolutely loads of grooming. She's been for a bath today so she's sulking lol!!

We popped to Sainsburys today and got a few bits in the 1/3rd off promotion. I also got some sleepsuits which I thought were a fab baargain - they have the foldover cuffs and they were 3 for 4.50 - and thats the regular price! Thats the cheapest I've seen the foldover cuff ones, and they are lovely and soft!

I've got my glucose test thing in the morning - I must remember to take a book!!! I'm not looking forward to not having breakfast and a cup of tea when I get up :(


----------



## maybebaby3

that glucose test sounds hard 2 do, i cant function without breakfast :haha: they only do the test here if u have high or low bmi. i just managed 2 skive it by having bmi of 25.3 when i got pregnant. think is much higher now :blush:


----------



## Sarahwoo

maybebaby3 said:


> that glucose test sounds hard 2 do, i cant function without breakfast :haha: they only do the test here if u have high or low bmi. i just managed 2 skive it by having bmi of 25.3 when i got pregnant. think is much higher now :blush:

I've only got to have it cos my mum is diabetic . . . . thanks mum lol!!!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Evening ladies ... just thought i would pop in. I am so tired only got about an hours sleep last night, I think my body is trying to get ready for when the baby comes but I could literally fall asleep at the computer! 

Hope everyone is ok today

x x x


----------



## emera35

Eee gads girls, i'm off for 4 days (well 5 really) and you've filled 30 pages!! :wacko:
Hello to all those new to 3rd Tri! :hugs:

Sarahwoo - The GTT is ok, but a bit boring waiting between tests, I was planning on coming home between, but they wouldn't let me, as you have to rest. They make you drink the solution really fast though, which made me feel a bit ill. I'd definately recommend that you take a sandwich and a banana or something with you, and then after your second blood test sit back in the waiting room and eat it, and then wait for a bit longer before you try to move. I had a flapjack and a banana on my walk to work after the tests, and got to work and promptly fainted, because all my blood went to my stomach :dohh:

Still waiting to try and get my results because the midwife centre never NEVER answer their phone or call back to a message! :growlmad: Guess i'll just wait to my next appointment...

I've not been online as my Mum has been staying with me, just spent the last 5 days painting the nursery and buying everything. Its looking lovely, but there is still no carpet as we have to wait a couple of weeks to get it fitted, really happy with the paintjob though :) 
Pram gets delivered in a couple of days, which is a bit unecessary, but hey i can play with it for a couple of months :haha:

My mum said as she was leaving, "well the baby can come whenever he wants now, as he has somewhere to sleep etc.." Erm, ok then Mum, but i think a couple more months would be good eh? :wacko:

Feeling really giant, as i weighed myself yesterday, boy was that a mistake!!!:dohh: I put on 3 stone now!! :cry: Gutted as i lost 6 stone a year ago, its such a blow to put so much back on. Ah well, as long as babe is happy :)

:hugs: to you all xx


----------



## Mork

Hey Sarahwoo! I have my GTT tomorrow purely because of my mum being diabetic too :( Hope yours goes ok xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Jolou... glad your appt with the mw went well! Your post as Katie said does make it all seem more real!?

Cactus girl... yep the Baby Show was a case of baby overload.. and hubby certainly moaned about being surrounded by hundreds of pregnant hormonal women! :dohh:

Abz.. I would also invest in a moses basket stand if I were you..

Babyhope.. I hope the ultrasound went well?! :)

I had my 28 week bloods taken today.. is that it or are more bloods done at 34 weeks? :wacko:


----------



## Sarahwoo

emera35: Thanks for that tip!! I'll make sure I take a banana or something, I have to drive home after, its only about 5 mins away but don't want to be fainting!!!!! If I feel dodgy I'll have to phone my OH to come and get me, I have really low blood pressure so I get light headed really easy at the best of times!

Mork: Hope yours goes okay too!!!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Argh - double post! drives me mad!!!!!


----------



## muddles

Added better2gether to 24th May, welcome.


----------



## LogansMama

Oh dear lord I have the WORST heartburn ever. I think I need a bottle of antacid. I am getting so anxious to have this baby. I am really getting impatient! I want to be patient - and I promised myself I would be this time around - but as I get bigger and more uncomfortable - its getting much harder to be patient. Not like my patience matters or not - baby is coming when he comes! LOL. But anyways.... I just hope he decides to make his appearance at 37 weeks instead of 40! Not to mention that I am already almost the same weight I was when I gave birth to Logan... (I gained 50 lbs with him) and I don't want to gain another ounce! I started 10 pounds heavier this time, but still.... I feel GIANT now!



jolou said:


> .....she told me that they normally do elective c-sections at 39 weeks so will most probably be either the 27th or the 29th april! i dont wanna be in april!

 BUT - the April birthstone is a diamond - so if you get any Mother's jewelry that can work in your favor! :)



babyhope said:


> I am soooo excited:happydance: Today I get my 3d/4d ultrasound!!!!! !

Exciting! Post some pictures if you can!


----------



## A3my

hey everyone! so much to catch up on! 

*jolou* - that is scary! 9 weeks gulp  exciting too though!

*emera35* - fab progress on the nursery! dont worry about weight, main thing is you and LO are happy and healthy :)

*mork and sarahwoo* good luck with the GTT tests x

*PG* - I think thats it for bloods (unless maybe you are anaemic or somthing)

*LogansMama* - I get terrible heartburn now too! I thought I was going to escape it this time but its reaaaallllly bad. I glug gaviscon to survive :haha:

well I spent the whole night throwing up and feeling completely sick, dizzy and ill. called in sick but I'd rather have been well and at work. still feeling rotten now but havent puked since this morning :sick: I hope I feel better tomorrow :sad2:


----------



## A3my

oh I forgot, *babyhope* - hope the 4D scan went well and that you have some lovely pics to show us?  x


----------



## ~NEL~

I've had a look at the mothercare my4 on the website and gotta say, I LOVE IT! Think Im gonna pop instore before i buy it though, just to be 100% sure. Thanks for recommending it!xx


----------



## LogansMama

Awww... A3my - that sucks about being sick. Hope you are all better soon.


----------



## maybebaby3

a3my - hope u r feeling better

sarahwoo and mork - hope the GTT goes well!

emera - sorry u had such a bad experience after your GTT. glad u have all sorted 4 baby tho!

i'm at work. have a free period b4 i have a really bad class so just resting a bit. had an awful night with reflux. woke at 2am and not slept well after that so am absolutely shattered! i really felt like calling in sick but as i was off sick all last week i though it wouldn't go down very well! i don't know how i am going 2 last til 4th may at work tho. the dr i saw last week was really nice and willing 2 sign me off as she said i need 2 rest. my midwife also told me 2 take it easy as i'd had cramps in the night. i think if i get any worse with the aches and pains (my ribs r killing me and spd getting worse) i shall go back 2 the nice dr and get signed off 4 another week. midwife said that the last thing i want is 2 go in2 labour at 29wks! i definately agree. 

hope u all have a good day, or at least a tolerable one if u r at work!


----------



## bexxie

Hi girls


WOW! This thread moves at speed of light-havent read through it all yet so apologies if appear ignorant to something I shoudl make note of....

Annoyed yesterday as had my appointment with MW and had to ASK her the presentation of babe which was Ceph so all head down and I think he will stay there as there is sod all room....whilst talking I said about indcution at 37-38 weeks for my SPD (will be in chair if gets worse soon) and she said almost laughed and said Oh I dont think so,the consultants wont want to do that.......I was what? My baby will be about bloody 9lbs at 37 weeks (they all are) what would be wrong with induction at this geatation?

I tell you they drive me nuts! They hate the fact I am medically trained (I think) thats why they try to poo-pah me...


Otherwise hope all girls ok...forgot to say FH is 3 weeks ahead but think thats all rubbish anyway.
x


----------



## maybebaby3

aww bexxie that's tough! i have spd but not that bad. u must be in agony! :hugs:


----------



## jolou

Sarahwoo said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> that glucose test sounds hard 2 do, i cant function without breakfast :haha: they only do the test here if u have high or low bmi. i just managed 2 skive it by having bmi of 25.3 when i got pregnant. think is much higher now :blush:
> 
> I've only got to have it cos my mum is diabetic . . . . thanks mum lol!!!!Click to expand...

same with me cos dad has diabetes lol nice fot hem to let us go through starving ourselves for the morning huh ;) i took OH with me for some company, if he ahdnt come i probably would have took sophies ds lol the stuff they gave me to drink wasnt that bad, i expected it be disgusting but for some reason i liked it lol i didnt feel too bad afterwards considering it was gone 1 before i ate anything, we just went for a nice pub lunch.

good luck both emera and mork on the gtt :)

emera i couldnt help but laugh at what your mum said about being able to come now lol and your very brave getting on them scales! i go on the wii fit now and then and feel depressed everytime i do the damn body test, i think i might have but on about 2half stone now, im gutted aswel as i managed to loose over 4 stone after having sophie, ahh well at least we know we can do it again and we get a baby at the end of it, not that we have been little piggies eating too much ;) 

pussy galore i think thats its for blood tests now, i dont remember having any more than 2 lots when pregnant with sophie.


logan thank you for telling me the birthstone is diamond...i might just mention it to mark and tell him he has to get me some sort of diamond for the last 9 months of getting fat and swollen and sickness and everything else i can think of lol. i know exactly what you mean about getting impatient, im so fed up of getting bigger and already struggle to do normal every day things (like just turn over in bed!!) i want my baby now so its all done with but then again he can stay longer as i aint ready! lol

baby hope cant wait to see your pics of the 4d scan if you can get them posted!

amy i hope you feel better today xx

maybebaby i agree with your mw! if needs be go to the doc and get some more time off xx

bexxie i have to say i dont like the sound of your MW, is there someone else you can ask about induction? i know someone who might be getting induced 2 weeks early cos of how big baby is measuring already. I had my mw app yesterday and i forgot to ask how harrison was presenting, i think it says on my notes but all i can understand is feet lol the other word looks funny, either across of something else completely lol.


well i got a tad annoyed at OH last night but at the same time couldnt help but laugh at how daft he sounds, he said "will my alarm wake the baby when i get up for work" his alarm goes off at 7:15 im like "do you not think the baby will be awake by then or that we need to start getting up earlier than that anyway" lol i think he expects to get up his normal time and do his usual routine of getting up, getting himself ready, go down and have his breakfast, make sophie hers if she has followed him down, come back up get a wash then go to work, leaving me to get sophie ready for school and a baby to feed and get ready to go out to take sophie to school aswel as get myself dressed and washed. i was sat there thinking you pig! i dont think he realises he is going to have to help me more in the mornings, sophie is a nightmare to get ready at the best of times, everythign seems to take for ever with her lol cos she is just messing about as she does things, imagine what it will be like with a baby aswel.:dohh:


----------



## Frufru

Morning Ladies :wave:

Well work seems to be much busier that last week or so which means less time for BnB BOO! So for the moment I am concentrating on keeping up with the May threads when I do get on here. Sorry about the MASSIVE POST - you have all been so chatty :mrgreen:

I have to say being busy at work does make the days go quicker though. I have booked all my holiday and mat leave with my manager now so my last day will be 23/04/2010 (8 weeks and 6 days away :thumbup:) He confirmed it has all been approved yesterday then announced that due to the BHs for the rest of the year I still had another 5 days holiday to take :happydance: Rather than finish another week earlier I have asked to book off random days between now and my end date  if it is all approved this week is my last 5 day week :yipee: 

Amy  I think you LO is going to love icecreams when they are older :winkwink: My LO is going to love chips! I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

~NEL~ - The Obaby zezu pram I am hoping to get comes with a car seat option and it can be rear or forward facing, as can the carrycot and buggy options  it is one of the features that really attracted me to it. If you have a big Boots near you they stock them if you wanted to have a look. You can get the main pram plus the carseat for about £280 online if you shop around.

Logansmama  shaving legs!?!?! Whats that ? :haha: I think I did mine about 3 weeks ago  I have to say the hairs on my legs have got really fine and hardly grow at all since I have been pregnant :shrug: not that I am complaining mind!

Jo  I am glad your MW appt went well and hope that Dr can suggest something to help with your breathing :hugs:

Bexxie  Paul Frank covers :mrgreen: well it is a good job I am not getting the pram you are as I would not be able to resist :winkwink: We already have a really cute PF hoody and a hat and booty set for LO which we picked up for about £20 in TK Maxx and I really love them :cloud9:

CG  It sounds like you had a really nice night out and lazy Sunday :thumbup: Not long until you are on mat leave and you can sort everything out then.

Maybebaby  I think a May Mummies 2010 thread in the baby or group section where we can all stay in touch once LOs are here is a lovely idea :thumbup:

Mojo  sorry to hear about your poorly Kitty :hugs:

Babyhope  I hope the scan went well and LO was cooperative

Emera  I am just staying away from the scales, the MW was not interested in weighing me at my last appt so I am now going to stay in denial as long as possible! Hopefully we will have a lovely summer and can spend our days outside walking with our LOs soaking up the sunshine and slimming back to normal :hugs:

Good luck to those with GTT tests.

Right enough chatter from me - I am not even officially in 3rd tri yet either. Naughty me :blush:

Have a good day


----------



## Windmills

Massive massive massive posts courtesy of Jo and Frufru :wacko: I can't even read them all! 
I don't have anything interesting to report. Went to Asda last night and ended up with loads of clothes for the baby and hardly any food. Oops. And new pillows :happydance: 
Then came home and Vinny decided to fall asleep RIGHT across the bed while I was in the shower :dohh: He's IMPOSSIBLE to wake up, it's a good job he snores or I'd suspect he was dead..


----------



## Pussy Galore

Can I just be cheeky and ditto everyting Frufru said!?!? :haha:

Frufru.. glad your maternity leave is sorted! We finish at similar times and like you I am already on countdown, hence the ticker!!! Interestingly, I am also finding less need to shave my legs because they are so fine and blond! Hubby hasn't commented/moaned yet anyway!!

Maybebaby... I agree that a May babies thread after birth would be lovely :)

Amy... hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Jolou.. hoping that is the last of the blood tests then! For some reason I thought there might be more at 34 wks, but perhaps that was just a bad dream!!!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Babyhope - cannot wait to see your scan pics if you put them up as you are at the same point as me and would love to see how the LO's look!

Maybebaby - I would also love a Maybabies thread in the baby forum

FruFru - yippee on sorting mat leave

My DH grandad died last night which is so sad. He was a wonderful man and a real character. He was 90 and had a great life but since December he has been very poorly and has been in and out of hospital and ended up in a nursing home for the final few weeks. I know it is the best thing and he was not in pain but it is still :cry: I am just so sad he will never meet the LO but he did know that we are giving the LO his name as the middle name which I know he was chuffed about.

I have my 28 week bloods taken tomorrow - but I have been told that I am just having the fasting bloods taken and then if there is a problem then would have the glucose tolerance at a later date. My mum is also diabetic so not sure why I have to have the fasting one done first when others are having the GTT straight away and at 13 weeks I was told I was borderline?? :shrug:


----------



## Moongirl

hi there!

i have caught up with all the posts but gave up taking notes to reply to everyone :haha: so sorry 'bout that!

Cactus girl, i'm sorry to hear about your grandad-in-law, but that's lovely that you got the chance to tell him that you are naming the baby after him. :hugs:

Babyhope - looking forward to hearing about your scan!!

Joulou- my birthday is the 27th april :happydance: it's a lovely time to have a birthday and it's so exciting that you'll have a date :) 

hope everyone is well and coping with your ever increasing bumps/appetites :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## ~NEL~

Hi ladies, hope your all well. 
I am shattered today, last night I kept waking up every 2 hours, I don't know why. I'd then close my eyes and when I've opened em again another 2 hours have passed, wierd. 
*frufru*- Ive seen the Obaby pram from boots in the baby and you mag, and I do like that aswell. Think I'll go have a look at them both before making up my mind.x


----------



## Moongirl

hi!

hubby has been reviewing baby monitors and i'm torn as to which to go for. I'm currently between the BT150 (sound monitor) and the Angelcare AC401 (also has a movement mat). Just wondering if any of you more prepared May mummies have already bought monitors and have recommendations? I like the idea of the movement mat but not sure if it'll actually make me more or less paranoid :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## Windmills

I haven't even considered a monitor yet! Like you I'll probably leave it to OH, it's the most gadgety thing we're buying :lol:


----------



## Cactusgirl

I have not looked at specific monitors but think we are going to go for just a sound one. 

Feedback from a friend who had a video one she just became obsessed with watching it and think I would be the same!!


----------



## Frufru

Katie  I am like you and cannot resist buying baby clothes when I should be focusing on other things :blush: I saw a bundle of 24 items of Next and mothercare clothes and sleepsuits on the local gumtree for £13 and could not resist. They are 6-9months though and I dont have much in that age range yet  this is how I justified it to OH!

CG  I am sorry to hear about your grandad :hugs: Although he did not meet your LO it is lovely that he knew you were using his name. I hope all goes ok with the blood tests tomorrow.

~NEL~ - I have nights like that sometimes, it feels like someone is stealing time and sleep from you. I hope you have a better kip tonight.

It is a bit quieter at work today hence I have been able to write this in between waiting for new tasks. I know it is bad but I am so excited about maternity leave  I have just spent mins counting on my calendar and worked out that including today I only have 35 work days left :thumbup:

I must confess we are not getting a monitor :blush: We live in a 2 bed flat which is not exactly small but the way it is arranged I am happy that I will hear LO if she needs anything during the day and will check on her regularly. At night her room is next door to ours when we eventually move her from the moses basket to cot.


----------



## ~NEL~

*frufru*- i hope so too. I've just had a little nap and was so hungry by time i woke up. I'm now sat here eating a packet crisp.


----------



## OmiOmen

I think someone is giving us their old baby monitor, we are not too fussed about it because we don't really intend on having him our of our sight. I think by the time he will be sleeping on his own at about 6 months my DH will want one of the ones with the camera in it though. I need to buy some 3-6 months cloths still because I want to make sure we have about everything we will need up until 6 months. 

I can not seem to stop eating recently and am extra thirsty which of course means I need to pee even more.


----------



## babyhope

My goodness ladies, you guys talk up a storm!! It takes me forever to catch up!! I think I forbid you to chat when I am not here:haha:

Well I had my 3d/4d scan yesterday and I am a bit disappointed. Not by the place they were wonderful they worked for over an hour trying to get some good pictures but baby was KNOCKED OUT!!! They had told me ahead of time that sometimes big meals before an ultrasound may put baby to sleep, I had a huge meal at Red Lobster at 2pm thinking I would be safe since my appointment wasn't until 5pm, I was so wrong!!! My little man was completely out! They poked me, shook me, had me march around, had me stretch, had me get on all fours and shake it, everything for over an hour and the little guy wouldn't budge! Plus to make matters worse the lady told me he is laying from side to side (horizontal) and since space is more squished there he was tightly bundled up with his head down on his chin and his knees up to his chin, he didn't even want to show us his wee wee! They managed to grab one wee wee shot and a shot of his balls! And because he was all squished up the umbilical cord was directly in front of his face! So whenever they tried to get a face shot it was very blurring because the face was behind the umbilical cord, I got NO good shots at all. They were hoping if they woke him he'd move to a better position for pics, but no such luck, he is a lazy fart:haha:

As much as I am disappointed they were very nice, they had me reschedule for 3 weeks hoping he will move positions, it does suck because I have to pay a rescheduling fee of $25. I already bought the package that costed $160, they gave me all the pictures and cd and dvd for free this time but they are blurry, and hopefully the next time baby is cooperating and then I will get package I paid for. 

I am a little sad but hubby is great as ever saying he is happy because he saw his beautiful little boy, we did get to see that he has big beautiful lips and a little nose, but I am crossing my fingers for better pictures next time!


----------



## prinzessin198

Heya Im Caz due 24th May, can I be added to the list? :) Expecting a BLUEbump !


----------



## Pixie81

Hi girlies,

Well my day started off OK. My gliding nursing chair turned up this afternoon and my DH has put it all up for me in the nursery. It's so lovely. I'm so excited to think that i'll be feeding our little Amelia in it in about 9 and a half weeks!

I started to write my birth plan last night but i've left it for now as I want DH to be involved in it too. We're going to finish it tomorrow evening as he's at work tonight.

This evening has been going down hill a bit. I feel really pants. Since about 5:30pm i've been having these really strange pains really low down in my stomach. It feels like the baby is sticking her foot through my cervix or something!!! I know that's impossible, but It's like a strange popping sensation every 2 minutes. It seems to have worn off a bit now that i'm sitting down, but when I stand up it starts again. Not sure what it could be. Braxton hicks maybe?? I didn't have those in my last pregnancy so I don't know what they feel like.

I had a pizza for dinner which has given me really bad heartburn. Think i'm going to go and have a lie down in a minute and wait for One Born Every Minute to start. I've already got my nightie on! Lol.

Just won 2 pink newborn dresses on ebay - brand new. One of them was only £1.27! I've decided she hasn't got enough pink in her wardrobe yet so I've bought her a few bits!

Hope everyone else is feeling OK.

Take care. xxx


----------



## jolou

evening, i fell asleep at half 4 and didnt wake till half 6! only to find that OH hadnt bothered to even look in the fridge to see what was for tea, so i was rather annoyed that sophie had gone so long w/o food and also felt guilty for falling asleep but really how hard is it to knock something quick up for the 2 of them???

as for monitors im just getting normal sound ones, i dont really like those ones with the mat sensors, i think they can actually make you more stressed and play on new parents worries, ofc if someone wants to buy one thats upto them but i dont like them, my MW even agreed with me lol

im waiting for one born every minute now :) also watching the jo frost extreme parental guide.


----------



## jolou

i keep double posting!!


----------



## Mork

Hey ladies!
Thought I would report back on my GTT test in case any of you have yet to have one!
Have to say it wasnt as bad as i was fearing! Got to hospital at 9am, was given a finger prick test at 9.15am and then 3 files of blood were taken. Had to then drink the glucose drink - which wasnt as thick as i had imagined - it was sweet and thicker than a liquid but i gulped it in about 6 slugs so wasnt so bad. I then had to sit and wait for 2 hours. That was the worst bit as the chairs were uncomfy and there was another woman who was determined to let everyone know she was pregnant and her most intimate details about this!!! lol!!! After 2 hours, I had 2 more files of blood taken and that was it. Got to phone in tomorrow pm for the results. I dont think you usually get as many files of blood taken but I was also tested for thyroid function and had my 28 week bloods done too. 
Only got a nice big bruise on my arm to show for it now!! I wasnt as grumpy through lack of food as i thought i would be - but oh boy did i suffer from heartburn after my lunch!!!
So, to those who havent had it, hope this helps ease your mind a little xx


----------



## Mork

ps Am really chuffed - I just won Ina May's guide on e-bay!!!!! xx


----------



## jolou

whats that? am i being dumb and not heard of it lol


----------



## jolou

ok im already crying at one born every minute


----------



## emera35

Evening ladies!

Read all your posts, but i'm too sleepy tonight to type much, so i'll have to catch up properly tomorrow. Just going to sit here sniffling into my hot chocolate at One born every minute, and try to stay awake until OH gets home from work :haha:

Big :hugs: to all of you xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Hi Ladies!

Just watching 'One Born Every Minute' and having a catch up on here!!

Mork: Glad to hear that your GTT went okay, mine was pretty much like yours but they just took one thingy of blood each time - I had my 28 weeks bloods done last week cos I have to have anti d too so I think thats why. I also have to call for my results tomorrow afternoon, I didn't think it would be so quick! I just sat and read my book for two hours, the seats were also soooo uncomfy!! I had such a numb bum lol!! I felt pretty rubbish when I got home and fell back asleep, then woke up absolutely starving! Feel fine now though.

CG: so sorry to hear about yours loss :hugs::hugs:

My grandpa bought our monitor for us, bless him! He got us a video one (by Summer, not sure what model it is). If we had been buying it ourselves I think we would have just gone for a normal one, but it is fab - we had quite a fun evening watching the cats in the kitchen in night vision lol!!!

I'm glad its not just me whos obsessed with buying clothes!! And shoes, OMG I have bought so many cute little booties!! And hats . . . . well just about everything really!!!

Well apart fom my GTT I've had a nice relaxed day, hubby baked a fab cake this afternoon - its a Nigella recipe and its absolutely lush but VERY naughty!! He's way better at baking than me :) My new mobile phone also arrived - yay! So I'm going to have a play with it soon and see if I can work it out!! Looks a bit complicated (its a Blackberry), hopefully I'll get the hang of it!

xx


----------



## abz

i bought the bt150 i think it was. it includes a thermometer and in our house it's always far hotter upstairs than down, so thought it worth the extra £20 to get one that alerts me if the room is too hot, just in case. thought about getting one with a mat, but thought it might worry me and make me more paranoid. have heard you get loads of false alarms with them?

abz xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

I thought the same about the monitors with movement pads, I've also heard you get lots of false alarms - I don't need any help been paranoid lol!!

I do need a room thermometer though - I think we'll get a growbag egg, they look quite funky! I'm not sure if our monitor has one or not!


----------



## A3my

evening everyone, thanks for all the get well wishes! I managed a solero ice cream today so i am getting back to my ice-cream addicted self  You've all been so chat happy :)

Well I am watching one born every minute on c4+1. I hope I dont end up with a patronising midwife!...or OH going on and on!!

*jolou* been there done that with the napping/guilt/other half just not clicking that children need feeding! :dohh: dont feel bad though, I'm sure if sophie had got really hungry she wouldve come and woken you up? 

*emera35* - I REALLY want a hot chocolate now.:laugh2:

*sarahwoo* - lucky you with a baking hubby!!


----------



## Frufru

My SIL gave me a gro-egg room thermometer/nightlight thingy :mrgreen:

Amy - glad you are feeling a bit better now :thumbup:

I have just popped One Born Every Minute on in the background (I love V+)

Sarahwoo - I love Nigella cakes, which one did your lovely man bake? I absolutely LOVE the guinness cake Mmmmm nom nom nom


----------



## ~NEL~

*sarahwoo-* Hope your results come back fine. 
Any cake left??


----------



## Sarahwoo

Ooohhhhh Guiness cake . . . . soooo nice! I've told him he can bake one of those next, I'm sure Guiness is soposed to be good for us pregnant ladies lol!! 

This time he made a chocolate and gingerbread thingy, its like a big slab you ice and cut into squares . . . OMG its good! Its also about as unhealthy as they come - but its worth it lol!!!!


----------



## Frufru

OH and I have made the chocolate gingerbread a few time before aswell and it is super-lush :thumbup:

I am making guinness cake for our wedding at the end of March - sod flippin fruit cake :mrgreen:

Crikey - just noticed it is after midnight :shock:, time to shut down, stop thinking about cake :rolleyes:, brush my teeth and go to bed!

Sleep tight everyone


----------



## msp_teen

Im due May 12th with a baby boy!! YAY team blue!


----------



## DWandMJ

I've finally crossed over to third tri... 27 weeks today!


----------



## LogansMama

Hi girls. I am EXHAUSTED. Dh finally put together the big-boy bunk bed for Logan, which also meant he moved the crib into our room. That meant I got the job of rearranging our bedroom furniture to make it all fit! And yes - I did it all by myself! I moved the queen size bed and dresser all by my pregnant self! Plus the crin and nightstand too! I could have left it for DH to do - but that could-have been days and I couldn't sleep like that! So - that was my big job for the evening. And then I went to the store and bought a new vaccume cleaner - so of course I started cleaning everything in sight when I got home! That was at 9ish - and its 11pm now and I am JUST getting in bed. I am so happy everything is getting done - but I am going to hurt tomorrow I think!

In other news - My OB called me today and told me my thyroid is all out of whack and my meds need to be adjusted. I guess that might explain some of the rapid weight gain I've had lately! I had a feeling it was off - which is why I reminded them to check at my last appt. Glad I did. Annoyed that I had to remind them though - isn't it their job to keep up on this stuff? It should have been checked a couple of appts ago at least! But anyways - at least we caught it and can fix it now.

Also - my feet are swollen again - so I stopped at the drugstore to take my blood pressure. (I am paranoid about toxemia). It was a little high for the normal person - but pretty high for me since I am normally very low. It was 132 / 65. The top number is supposed to be under 130 - so I am just over. The bottom number was fine. Is this worth a call to the OB you think? My top number is usually a lot lower, and my bottom is usually 60-62. What do you think? Am I just being paranoid?


----------



## LogansMama

DW - COngrats on getting to the 3rd tri!

msp_teen - Welcome!


----------



## LogansMama

LogansMama said:


> Also - my feet are swollen again - so I stopped at the drugstore to take my blood pressure. (I am paranoid about toxemia). It was a little high for the normal person - but pretty high for me since I am normally very low. It was 132 / 65. The top number is supposed to be under 130 - so I am just over. The bottom number was fine. Is this worth a call to the OB you think? My top number is usually a lot lower, and my bottom is usually 60-62. What do you think? Am I just being paranoid?

Nevermind about this... I am paranoid I guess. From what I read, blood pressure is not high unless its above 140 / 90.


----------



## malpal

Logansmama that seems like a good bp with someone who is normal low. I booked in with 127/61 and my bp has been slowly creeping. Last week it was 140/80 which for an average person with avergae bp would be ok, but as i booked low it was a big increase. I has pre-eclampsia toxemia with my daughter so i to am hugely paranoid! 
xxxx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Morning all!

Hello to the new people!! All the May ladies will be here soon - OMG!!! 

FruFru I LOVE that you are having guiness cake for your wedding!! What an amazing idea - I worked for three years as a wedding planner in a five star hotel so I just LOVE anything a bit 'different', so many people do the same thing! I do a small amount of coordination privately now, just throgh word of mouth (so I can pick and choose my brides lol!!!) but I do a fair bit of venue styling which is lots of fun :)

LogansMama: I have low blood pressure, 85 / 55 last time I was at the midwife and its creeping down with each appointment, but from what I've read it does tend to very a lot depending on what you've been doing etc. It sounds like you'd had a really busy day so maybe that had pushed it up a bit?

Well I'm not sure what I'm going to do today - I got up early so that hopefully I'll sleep tonight as I'm up early for work tomorrow. I need to do the ironing and a bit of housework, I think I might also put some more stuff on ebay :) I'm loving e-bay at the moment!!!

xx


----------



## Gemz

Hiya :hi: I've not been on her for a while, so not sure that I've left anything on this thread. I'm due May 21st with a baby boy :happydance: Hope all your pregnancies are going well x


----------



## ~NEL~

Morning!


----------



## Pussy Galore

:hi: morning everyone and welcome to the new ones!!

CG.. so sorry to hear about your loss :(. I think it is a lovely gesture passing on his name to your LO. We were going to do the same with my Dad's name until we found out we were having a girl, but perhaps next time..

Babyhope... sorry to hear your 4D was disappointing but on the plus side at least you get to see your LO again!! (and then can we see some pics!!??)

Sarahwoo/Mork.. glad your GTT tests went OK :)

Logansmama.. I am no expert on blood pressure so I can't advise you there. I was told at my last mw appt that mine was slightly raised so they are keeping an eye on it. I guess if I was worried I would simply phone for advice?

Well I watched One Born Every Minute again last night and found myself getting annoyed with the TV again! It does make for great viewing, but I find myself getting annoyed with either the unspportive OH's or the midwives!! Perhaps I should just stop watching!! :blush:


----------



## Windmills

I've got a day off :wohoo: AND Vinny bought me a new iPhone yesterday- I had one last year and sold it, and then went to get a new one and for some reason allowed myself to be talked into getting a BB which was rubbish.. so I'm now the proud owner of a white iPhone :happydance: AND I'm still in bed, this is a very good day :lol:


----------



## Charlieblue

I'm due on the 26th May with our baby girl. xxx


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations Charlie- that's my birthday :D xx


----------



## jolou

ahh im jealous id love an iphone! OH wanted an iphone but he couldnt justify the cost or tarriff on contracts, he ended up getting a HTC hero phone which is the next best thing but uses android software created by google, i took the mic so much cos he was obsessed with it but now i find myself playing with all the apps lol im thinking of getting it now when my current contract is up in september lol


whooooo mentioned guiness!!!!!! i lurrvvee guiness and had a sneaky half when i went away for the weekend a few weeks back, apparently my aunt was told by her MW guiness is good for pregnant women, not sure how true that is but something to do with iron in it.

logansmana you been a busy bee! and you may be aching today :) i know i was when i decided to move my dressing table out of my room and into sophies and put her drawers into my room, i know if i had waited for OH to do it id still be waiting now.... i have a 12 pack box of huggies baby wipes sat at the bottom of the stairs, i could carry them up but they fairly heavy...told OH last week about them needing to go up and i shouldnt carry them...they still there today! im gonna give in and move them myself once again.

watched one born every minute and found myself getting annoyed at the partner yet again..how nice of him to tell her when she was havign a contraction and if it was managable! it was rather scary tho seeing the baby needing air and he looked so floppy. i was blubbing at the girl finally getting to hold her baby jack.


well im in lazy mood this morning, ive put the washing on and watched the 3 hours of dollhouse i recorded last night on the sci-fi channel, i might wait till soph is home to help me unload the washing machine lol she loves being my helper so might aswel make the most of it now whilst she enjoys it lol.. Has anyone been told off by their MW for not resting when at home? i went on monday and she was asking about his movements that day, i told her i been a bit too busy to notice and she tutted at me lol i said it was only hoovering and she said "you must rest now whislt sophie is at school!" i told this to OH but i think he thinks im lying lol


----------



## Cactusgirl

Babyhope - oh I am sorry the scan was not as good as you wanted. At least you have been able to reschedule. Fingers crossed he is as chilled when he comes out!!

Mork - thanks for letting us know that the GTT intails, had fasting bloods taken this morning but may have to go back for GTT if they come back abnormal

Welcome all the new may mummies!!

Katie - my DH loves his iphone he is aways playing with it!! There is an app for timing contractions!!

Well I had my 28 week midwife appointment this morning. Very disappointing I had to remind them AGAIN that I needed fasting bloods taken because of history of diabetes in the family. And I had to tell them I now got anaemia etc. There just seems like there is no continuity of care at all. I just think if I was not on the ball so many things would slip through the net!
Booked next appointment for 31 weeks - hoping things will hot up then as don't feel like much information is being exchanged. I get all my questions answered on here!!!

Fundal Height now at 30 weeks but she said that was nothing to worry about!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Katie.. congrats on the new i phone!!! So jealous!!

My OH got one last week on contract and already has downloaded two baby related apps... one is a contraction countdown app and the other is a baby name app!! Bless him :haha:


----------



## Pussy Galore

CG... sorry to hear of your problems with your mw.

I have no complaints about mine really but have turned up to most appts reminding her of what needs to be done!

The last one was my 25 week appt and she said... right I don't need to give you any forms and yet as soon as I mentioned my MAT B1 and HIP grant form, she said oh yes... you will need those!!

As you say, it is just as well some of us are on the ball otherwise we could get nowhere!

I have my 28 wk appt next week (although I had my 28 wk bloods done at the local hospital on Monday so that we can discuss the results next week) and hopefully will have my fundal height measured for the 1st time. I feel huge at the mo, so I am interested to see how I measure!! :)


----------



## Sarahwoo

Just having a rest and a cuppa - I've been very good today and done lots of housework and ironing - managed to miss the postman though as I was in the kitchen so that means I have to make another trip to the sorting office! I think its baby stuff too - I want it NOW lol!!!!

My hubby has an iphone, he's obsessed with it! I had one about 18 months ago and managed to put it in the wash after a month - opps! Funnily enough they don't really like water! So I've been using my ancient Sony Ericsson for over a year until my iphone contract ran out. I didn't really want another iphone as with mat leave coming up I wanted something cheaper. Hubby ended up getting me a Blackberry which arrived yesterday and seems fab so far, it does everything need it to do and its loads cheaper than an iphone - esp as hubby said he'd pay lol!!!!

I think I've had a baby brain moment!! I ordered Ina May and Childbirth without fear from The Book Depository - childbirth without fear arrived the other day but I got an e-mail saying that they couldn't send Ina May and cancelling the order, full refund etc. so I bought a brand new copy on ebay last night - but now I've just has a copy from Amazon delivered?!?! :dohh::dohh:I don't remember ordering it from Amazon!!! I'm sooooo confused! And it looks like I'm going to end up with two copies!! :dohh::dohh:


----------



## jolou

aye i agree the iphone seems very expensive when there are other phones that do just as much, take this HTC hero for example, my OH paid £50 out right for it and his contract with orange is so cheap, £20 a month with unlimited texts 300 minutes (he barely uses it to call) and some internet bundle that would be more than enough for the phone, apps are near enough free, he has loads, he scanned loads of them when he got the phone.


----------



## Sarahwoo

jolou said:


> aye i agree the iphone seems very expensive when there are other phones that do just as much, take this HTC hero for example, my OH paid £50 out right for it and his contract with orange is so cheap, £20 a month with unlimited texts 300 minutes (he barely uses it to call) and some internet bundle that would be more than enough for the phone, apps are near enough free, he has loads, he scanned loads of them when he got the phone.

Exactly! I was paying 45 quid a month on my iphone contract (with no iphone - aargh!!) and with my new phone the phone was free (Blackberry Bold 9700) and its 25 quid a month, 600 mins, unlimited text and unlimited internet! I think hubby had a bit of a haggle to get it for that but I'm really happy with it. Having said that even though OH has had a play with it he still won't be parted from his iphone, but then he is on there all the time and uses it for work etc, so the cost is kinds justified for him :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning Ladies, 

How is everyone today? I think I have a bug as I feel so sick and headachey, havent made it out of bed yet. 

Just wondering what nursery furniture everyone has or is getting? I really like a change unit I have seen with drawers etc but OH said we dont need one, which I understand if it was just for the changing aspect but its for the storage aswell. Any advice!?!


----------



## jolou

i had a changing unit with 3 drawers when sophie was born and its still in use today as my dresser lol altho i want a new one as it doesnt match my bedroom furniture ;) id defo recommend them if you lack storage and have the space for them. The one i had for sophie doesnt look like it was a changing unit either. Id be using it this time if i had the space for some sort of dressing table for me but we have little space.


----------



## Sarahwoo

hope&faith09 said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> How is everyone today? I think I have a bug as I feel so sick and headachey, havent made it out of bed yet.
> 
> Just wondering what nursery furniture everyone has or is getting? I really like a change unit I have seen with drawers etc but OH said we dont need one, which I understand if it was just for the changing aspect but its for the storage aswell. Any advice!?!

Morning! sorry to hear your not feeling well! Hope you start feeling better soon :hugs:

My OH said the same about a changing unit - plus he said would I really bother taking baby upstairs or into the nursery to change him, which I kind of agreed with. I've got a chest of drawers in the nursery which I could put a changer top on if I really wanted to, and I'm planning to have a changing mat shoved down the back of the sofa and nappies etc in a basket downstairs so I don't have to go upstairs for changes in the daytime. At night time I think I'll just have the same in our room? Who knows though - all these plans will probably go out of the window when baby arrives lol!!!


----------



## jolou

oo also if u do decide to get one try and get one that doesnt look like a changing unit so then it will basically grow with baby, sophie used it for a tv stand with all her little jewellery etc as well before i had it. I only really used it if i was upstairs at the time, at night time for changing ready for bed/bath and in the morning to get sophie dressed and changed etc, in the day if i was being lazy id just change her downstairs using my travel mat, it really all depends on if u will get lots of use out of it etc


----------



## jolou

this is the new version of what i bought 

https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44363031&mcb=core

the only difference now is they have put a piece of wood along the top in the front, mine didnt have that, only at the back and sides.


----------



## Windmills

Ah my iPhone has the SIM from my BB in, I had to unlock it like the secret geek I am! So I'm only paying £30 or something instead of £45 :D 
It's SO HOT. I'm sat here next to a wide open window in a vest top and pyjama shorts :wacko:


----------



## abz

hi everyone :)

i just bought a purple pushchair on a whim :S

i was wanting a petite star zia in black. my best mate has one (she's had many others, all of which have broken in some way and she swears by this one) but then when i went to toys r us and mothercare to get them, they no longer had them!! so i went onto amazon, found them new at a fab price and then saw the purple one and thought 'black is so boring. i'll get the purple one'. haggled with myself for a while about whether it was a whim, rang OH who said it was up to me, and then got the purple one!! i really hope i don't regret it :S

also bought a car seat today. a graco one. woohoo. so the only large thing left to get is a cot. have been wondering about moses baskets etc, but to be honest i'm more and more inclined just to put the cot in our room and put the baby straight into the cot... what do you guys think?

abz xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

katie_xx said:


> Ah my iPhone has the SIM from my BB in, I had to unlock it like the secret geek I am! So I'm only paying £30 or something instead of £45 :D
> It's SO HOT. I'm sat here next to a wide open window in a vest top and pyjama shorts :wacko:

Oohhhh that was a good idea - sounds like you ended up with a bargain then lol!!! Do you get unlimited internet and things on the iphone doing it that way? Might suggest my hubby does the same lol!!!

Abz: sounds like youve had a fab day shopping! We were going to put the cot in our room and put baby in there at night from the start, with moses basket downstairs. I'm still tempted to get a swinging crib though . . . but otherwise it will be cot from day 1. If it seems really big or baby doesn't like it I thought we could put the moses basket in it to start with.


----------



## Windmills

Yeah, well, my BB had unlimited texts, 900 minutes and pretty much unlimited internet so all that's just moved over with my SIM :wohoo:

Um, I'm back in bed :blush:


----------



## hope&faith09

Abz - We bought a moses basket to use downstairs or if we are out and about but otherwise she will prob be straight in her cot! Well OH still hasnt got back from work so I am still waiting to discuss the change unit with him, i have now decided i want one and considering I have bought most of the things so far ... cot, car seat, pushchair, clothes and nappies maybe he can buy something. I will just have to see what he says when he comes in. I also saw my art pieces for the walls in the nursery today that have been done and they look fabby! yay i cant wait to put things up! Its going to be a bit mix and match but I think thats ok! Hows everyones day going? 

Im feeling worse and worse and my mum is apparently poorly maybe I picked something up off her yesterday, well she is off to the docs so hopefully I will find out what she has soon. Anyway im off to have another lie down!


----------



## Windmills

:hugs: Hope you start feeling better soon H&F xxx


----------



## maybebaby3

hope&faith - hope u feel better soon!

it has taken ages 2 catch up on everything. i have eaten thru nearly a whole tub of pralines and cream haagen dazs! yum! am a fat cow! oh has gone off 2 spain. dont know when he will be back. things r so stressful round here. he has taken 2 sleeping on the sofa. i keep telling myself that at least i have the bed 2 myself but the reality is that i am lonely :cry: kids r at my mum's they should be here soon though so at least they are a distraction 2 the misery. i have gotten 2 the stage that i dont want them 2 go 2 bed as i dont know what 2 say 2 oh any more. he is so distant and cold.


----------



## Pussy Galore

Hope&Faith.. sorry to hear you are under the weather. Hope you get better soon :)

We have also not bothered with a changing unit.. the cot came with a changer to go on the top if we want, but we were also planning on having a changing mat downstairs.

Abz.. congrats on your shopping spree!! We too have a moses basket for downstairs and intend on using our mini cot at night time :)

Think I ate too much for lunch... I am really struggling with work this pm :wacko:


----------



## PhoxiestFox

maybebaby3 - I cant begin to imagine how lonely you must feel, but just remember ur never alone, ur LO is always with u!! :) I hope things improve for ya soon cos all that is the last thing ya need when ur preg! :hugs: 

Chin up, tomorro will be a better day :) x x


----------



## maybebaby3

thanks! at the mo every day just seems 2 get worse. some times things r ok and then all of a sudden they r not any more. it is really confusing!


----------



## hope&faith09

Maybebaby - your in my thoughts I really hope things get better for you soon. Its difficult enough being pregnant without all this going on as well. x x x


----------



## babyhope

Cactusgirl said:


> Babyhope - oh I am sorry the scan was not as good as you wanted. At least you have been able to reschedule. Fingers crossed he is as chilled when he comes out!!

It is sooo funny that you say that! People were asking to see pics on facebook, but I had not posted any because they are so blurry, so I told them all the same thing I told you guys and another girl posted "well if that is a sign of things to come than it looks like your job is gonna be easy" I was feeling a little down about my scan until I read that, hmmm that is a positive perspective So fingers crossed!


----------



## babyhope

Well yesterday I felt like I was in the 1st trimester again:wacko: I was soooo tired all day, and not from a lack of sleep but more like I was completely drained! And everything I ate was upsetting my stomach! I just did not feel well yesterday. 

Also it seems like since I hit week 28 I feel the baby less, I still feel him at times kicking and stuff, but I just feel like it is not as much as it use to be??? Wonder if he is having some lazy days or if room is just getting tight:shrug:


----------



## maybebaby3

prob room getting tight. my LO is giving me kicks that can be painful now! so long as it means he's ok then that's ok. at least u have another scan 2 look 4ward 2 now babyhope! :thumbup:


----------



## jessndoug

due may 28th :blue:!!!!


----------



## msp_teen

babyhope said:


> Well yesterday I felt like I was in the 1st trimester again:wacko: I was soooo tired all day, and not from a lack of sleep but more like I was completely drained! And everything I ate was upsetting my stomach! I just did not feel well yesterday.
> 
> Also it seems like since I hit week 28 I feel the baby less, I still feel him at times kicking and stuff, but I just feel like it is not as much as it use to be??? Wonder if he is having some lazy days or if room is just getting tight:shrug:

I too have been feeling really tired again! I think its because our babies are getting so much bigger and taking up so much more space! But yesterday I felt so tired when I got home at around 3:30pm.


----------



## muddles

Lots of new people today, think i got you all. 

Maybebaby can you get a friend to come round and have a girly night with her? (minus the bottles of wine that always go with girly nights! :lol:). Chocolate, girly film and a good gossip would surely perk you up a little. Hope things are sorted with your OH soon. 

With kicks I seem to feel less kicks and punches and see and feel my belly moving around and jutting out at all sorts of weird angles every few minutes. I think the baby has less space so is kicking inwards and it is his/her back, bottom, legs, elbows that are being pushed outwards. My hubby rubs my belly and the baby always pushes back against his hand which he/she never used to do. 

We got Angelcare movement and sound monitor. Our friends had the video one and when we babysat you couldn't help but look at the monitor constantly, it was awful it made us so paranoid. Our other friends have lent us the movement one we are going to use, they said it was great and the only time the alarm went off was when they picked the baby up and forgot to turn it off first! 

Watched One Born Every Minute and was swearing at the tv. That guy was such a t**t! Telling his partner when she was having a contraction, saying she had a low pain threshold.... how does he know what it feels like? I hope I don't get a midwife like the one they had, she was far too patronising for me. I want an older, bossy and straight to the point midwife who will tell me to stop moaning and push! The blond haired lady is so lovely was crying when she was going up to hold her baby, she is so sweet. 

Have a nice evening ladies. Im off in search of food, it's been at least three and a half hours since I last ate :rofl:


----------



## jolou

abz, harrison is going straight into his cot from the start and my pram can be used as a carrycot in the day, thinking back to when sophie was first born, she was in a moses basket for about a month downstairs but as she became more aware of surroundings etc id let her sit in a bouncing chair for a while and have a bit of freedom on the floor on a blanket. if someone was to give us a moses basket id use it but im not going to go out and buy one.

i got rather painful kicks/punches atm and my stomach gets some weird lumps and bumps when he is moving about lol

hope you feel better soon H&F xx

thinking of you maybebaby xx


----------



## Mork

Abz - Yay for the purple pram!!!!!!!

Wow, cant believe we are even numbers of boys and girls at the moment - 40/40!! How exciting - cant wait to know what my bump is!!! xx


----------



## muddles

Mork said:


> Abz - Yay for the purple pram!!!!!!!
> 
> *Wow, cant believe we are even numbers of boys and girls at the moment* - 40/40!! How exciting - cant wait to know what my bump is!!! xx

That's only if i have counted properly! Perhaps someone should check. :lol:


----------



## freyabump

Hi
Im due 9th May with little Freya!:kiss:


----------



## muddles

freyabump said:


> Hi
> Im due 9th May with little Freya!:kiss:

Hello and welcome. Have added you.


----------



## Windmills

Oh I love the name Freya!!


----------



## A3my

*H&F* and *babyhope* - sorry to hear you are both feeling grim. My poor daughter has caught my nasty vomitting bug. Poor little thing :( All I need now is for OH to get it :dohh: I was feeling better so I ate two cadburys creme eggs - big mistake :sick:
*maybebaby3* - glad to hear I'm not the only one with a Haagen Dazs problem :haha: sounds much deserved though. You DH should realise what a lucky man he is to still have a family! He sounds all wrapped up in himself. 
*muddles* - agree with the one born every minute comment about the OH - ooo he made me cross :growlmad: she kept so calm too! I'd have thrown something at him.
*katie* - I am jealous of your lazy day :lol:

anyone else getting morning sickness feelings back as well as the 3rd trimester tiredness? I've gone all faddy about food again and I get awful nausea mid morning and early evening.


----------



## muddles

A3my said:


> *H&F* and *babyhope* - sorry to hear you are both feeling grim. My poor daughter has caught my nasty vomitting bug. Poor little thing :( All I need now is for OH to get it :dohh: I was feeling better so I ate two cadburys creme eggs - big mistake :sick:
> *maybebaby3* - glad to hear I'm not the only one with a Haagen Dazs problem :haha: sounds much deserved though. You DH should realise what a lucky man he is to still have a family! He sounds all wrapped up in himself.
> *muddles* - agree with the one born every minute comment about the OH - ooo he made me cross :growlmad: she kept so calm too! I'd have thrown something at him.
> *katie* - I am jealous of your lazy day :lol:
> 
> *anyone else getting morning sickness feelings back as well as the 3rd trimester tiredness?* I've gone all faddy about food again and I get awful nausea mid morning and early evening.

It does seem like first trimester again, when the alarm goes off at 6:45am for work :growlmad: and I have started to notice I am feeling a bit queasy again, though I do get coughed and sneezed on by kids all day :lol:

Hope everyone in your household gets better soon.


----------



## jolou

tiredness in a major way here and some foods just make me heave, not always the same thing either, can be one thing one day and something else another


----------



## babyhope

I am so worried about my eating, I feel hungry all the time now and I keep munching on junk food, haha right now I was eating dry cereal right out of the box...have crumbs all over my shirt:haha:


----------



## A3my

*freyabump* welcome :wave:
*jolou* - I'm the same. Cant face food shopping at the mo so I order it but its so hard to know what to get becasue my taste changes every day!
*babyhope* - dry cereal is yum, I love muesli out of the box :D

should go to bed but awake becasue Emily is still spewing every half hour. Just had a mamoth piece of toast with gouda cheese - didnt hit the spot though. I have cravings for really cheesey pasta x


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies! Well - I DID overdo it yesterday - for sure! I am exhausted today! And I ache! And I coughed so hard last night that I hurt my tummy - I'm not sure if I pulled a muscle or worse - but it HURTS. Then late last night I woke up (around 3am?) and had a bit of a panic attack. I managed to calm myself down after a bit and go back to sleep, but I was a wreck for a while! On the up-side though - I was just overreacting about my blood pressure. I took it again today and it was totally normal - like 120/60.... so I'm just a looney-toon I guess!

All I know is - I need to get to bed early tonight and get some rest! I really need it!

Well - Hope you are all well. I am going to give the LO a bath real quick - then hop into bed and watch LOST on the internet (if I can) cause I missed it last night. Then its right to sleep! Night all!


----------



## Chikadee77

Hey ladies, haven't been here in forever!! Hope everyone is doing well! :D

30 weeks today! :happydance: 

My OB is getting deployed to Afghanistan next month which I'm really bummed about!! :cry: I really really liked her. Hopefully the new Dr. will be as good!


----------



## jolou

morning!

not much to report from me today except for the acid i seem to be geting in my throat this morning booooooooo. going to my mums later after getting sophie from school and we are going to pizza hut since mark is working in aldridge today and wont be home till tomorrow :D its sophie and mines secret treat since mark cant have pizza unless its the wheat/dairy free stuff hehe


----------



## Boudica

Hello. I am 27 weeks today and I am team blue :). Due date is 27 May.

Just read above about acid in throat

The worst symptom I am having at the moment is retching in the throat after I eat and often followed by severe vomitting. The doctor gave me anti sickness tablets but because it starts in the throat they don't seem to be working.

Anyway, just thought I'd introduce myself and add another boy to the tally.


----------



## Windmills

Ergh I'm back at work this morning! :dohh: Um, also, I'm sure I can feel movement just around my ribs. Isn't it too early for that?! 
Anti D tomorrow, ouch.. Has anyone had it yet? I'm thinking you got it a week or two ago H&F, how was it? 
Happy Pizza Hutting Jo, I'm jealous! Pizza Hut is niice. I think I'm having chippy or something because I'm staying at Vinny's and he's allergic to cooking!
Glad your BP is back to normal LogansMama. 
And Amy- cheesy pasta sounds fab! Chicken lasange sounds even better though :cloud9:


----------



## puffins'mom

hi can you put me on the list
May 22nd - expecting boy!

thank you
Puffins'mom x


----------



## Cactusgirl

Sorry to hear so many of your are feeling poorly. Hope you are better soon!

Freyabump - I love the name Freya too

Maybebaby - sorry to hear things are not improving. Until your DH is ready to admit there is a problem I don't think you are going to be able to help.

We are getting the Novo range from Mothercare as love retro looking furniture.

https://www.mothercare.com/novo-coordinating-ranges-nursery-furniture-nursery/b/274017031

Watched One Born Every Minute last night - really wish there had been more of the water birth as that looked amazing. I am still hoping to have one. That husband was a complete arse - I would be asking for my money back on that Diploma Level 5 in Management if I was him as it obviously has not helped him!!

Forgot to say that my HIP grant was paid in the other day very quickly, think it took about 10days - wish everything in life was that simple. No messing!


----------



## Cactusgirl

oh also forgot to say - my mum was in the Arndale Centre yesterday in Manchester and Blooming Marvellous the maternity wear shop is closing down (don't know if it is just that store or nationally) and they have a massive sale on.

She got me 3 nice tops, dress and jogging bottoms - should have come to £130 and it only cost £15!!!! The dress should have been £35 and was £4!!! Bargain!!


----------



## Moongirl

cool furniture CG - love it!!! And great bargains too, wish i was close to manchester, i really need to get some jogging bottoms!

x


----------



## insomnimama

Oh Maybebaby I'm so sorry you have to go through all this right now. NOT what you need. Any chance you could get counselling for YOU, to help you through? I know depression is the major issue and not alcohol, but is there an al-anon (for family & friends of alcohol abusers) nearby? I suspect many of the folks there would have dealt with the same issues as depressed people often turn to alcohol (a depressant) for whatever reason to help them deal. Anyway, I wish you lots of stregth & support from the folks you love.


----------



## A3my

*logansmama* - ouch poor you, hope you are taking it easy today!
*chickadee* - congrats on 30 weeks! :happydance:
*jolou* - have a fab time at pizza hut. we went there for the buffet last week mmmmmm :pizza:
Hi *Boudica* - sorry to hear about your severe vomitting, does that happen every day? thats awful, I hope the Doctor can do something else to help you if the meds dont work.
Hi *puffins'mom*:wave:
*Katie* - chicken lasagne yes yes yes, I want some now!! :D
*CG* - brilliant bargain shopping by your mum. I want jogging bottoms too, I wear leggings when I'm not at work but they arent compfy enough anymore. 

hope everyone else is Ok today x x


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning everyone!!

Having a major stressful day at work today.. hence the lack of posts!! :(

Simply popped on for a 5 min breather and for my daily fix!!

Hope everyone is having a better day than me!

Going to have to get a nice lunch (with a double decker!!) to improve matters!! :haha:


----------



## jolou

cg i loved that range in mothercare when i seen it in the catalogue


----------



## Windmills

I just encountered my first real bump groper.. Already understand why people hate it soo much! :lol: I don't mind when it's a friend or something, or there's a girl here who I went to school with called Sian, she always gropes me and asks me loads of questions because she's freakishly fascinated by pregnancy :lol: Anyway! I don't mind any of that, but when it's someone I don't know.. it's a bit odd!


----------



## Windmills

Oh and hope your day calms down PG, you sound stressed!!


----------



## jolou

lol katie i hated it when customers in work would come up and feel my belly, maybe get one fo them t-shirts that say "hands off the bump" lol

at least they doing it when ur pregnant tho, my sister got asked a few months back what she was having lol shes not pregnant nor over weight just has a little tummy lol she replied "oh we dont know yet" lol


----------



## Cactusgirl

PG - hope your day becomes less stressed! Was going to say 'have a break, have a KitKat' as in that old advert but saw you already have your chocolate bar of choice!!

Katie - I have not really had any gropers yet - my mum normally has a quick feel and some friends but not a complete stranger!

Jolou - one of my colleagues at work saw someone from another office and asked when she was due and the response was that she was not even pregnant!! Oh dear!


----------



## Windmills

I'm having a horrible day :cry: Not sure what's happened but my brain just can't cope with stress anymore! There's usually at least 5 people doing the same job as me- this afternoon it's just me, which is really unfair IMO since I haven't even been trained on anything. Customers are phoning up with the sole intention of shouting at me, other staff want 9 million things done at once, and I've got my normal stuff to do aswell. I've just had to stop and breathe for a minute because I felt like I was going to cry :dohh: 
Now I'm swamped with people to call back, letters to post, appointments to book, filing to get done, and the phone keeps ringing too. Someone make it be 5 o clock!!!


----------



## A3my

*PG*and *Katie* - can I join the sh!t day gang. I've had a little stressed out cry today too. lets unite in our stressed out ness :wacko:

One of the mums at the school groped my bump - she even flicked my belly button through my shirt, I was mortified! :blush:


----------



## abz

oh good grief. why can't people not touch you? i haven't had any strangers groping me. but i think that's because i still look more fat that pregnant. maybe people are afraid of just groping flab :D

it's my day off today and i'm ashamed to say i've been so bored all day. i'm having one of those 'meh' days where i don't know what to do with myself.

we have NO food in the house. i had some porridge... we didn't seem to have much of anything else. not that doesn't require major cooking anyways. so grrr.

i was angry and sobbing yesterday due to faff with a car seat and toys r us. who didn't tell me i needed a base, then wouldn't let me take the car seat back. so i'm having to fork out. but sod it if i'm buying it from them. it's partly my own fault. there was nobody around to try and fit it. and it said on the seat that it fit my car, so i bought it. nobody told me they had a non-returns policy and it turned out that the leaflet attached to the car seat was actually referring to the base. which was nowhere to be seen. i didn't even know there was one. apparently there are notices saying there's a none return poilcy on car seats. but neither myself nor my best mate have seen them in the numerous times we've been in. i complained to the manager and got treated like an absolute imbecile. so i'm writing to head office. just because i don't think they should treat people that way, or mislead them so much. especially when pregnant and unable to cope with more stress!! ha. 

anyhoo. mothercare said they'll order the base in for us and will check it fits and the car seat fits on the base, so that's all good. need to go in store to order it at some point :)

abz xx


----------



## Cactusgirl

A3my - OMG, she FLICKED your belly button?!?! In what universe is that ever acceptable?!?!

abz - sorry you have had such a crap experience with the car seat. It is difficult enough knowing what to buy but when they don't give you all the information!! I thought with an isofix car seat you could just clip the car seat straight in - I did not know you needed a base as well!!

By the way I had a proper baby dream last night - I dreamt that I had had the LO and he was well cute (obviously!) and I thought I was doing a great job caring for him but then as I was going to bed on the 2nd night I realised I had forgotten to feed him all day!!! And then after I fed him I went to bed but had not set up the monitors and did not hear him cry all night and my friends parents who for some reason staying with me had been up all night caring for him and I had slept through.

I think it was all the talk of monitors on here that set the last part of the dream!!


----------



## May Mum2b

sorry to completly change the subject, i just wondered and was thinking what our nick name is going to be? you know like feb due dates have the lovebugs and April ones - the sweet peas. - what is may??? we need to think of one! any good ideas??

i am rubbish at things like this but i love cactus girls ticker thing - *"the darling babes of may"* think its really cute, any other suggestions??? what is may famous for?? other than a well earned bnak holiday at the start! 

p.s. to you all having super shit days! i am too.. stress isn;t the word! i hate work and can't wait to start mat leave, i would so be resigning if i wasn't pregnant!! 

take care of you all and try not to stress out its really not worth it!! xx


----------



## Moongirl

well, may birthstone is emerald, and the birth flower is lilly of the valley (according to a quick google ;)) but not sure either of them make for very good group names!!!

:hugs:


----------



## OmiOmen

Little lilly's maybe!?!

We are ordering our travel system this weekend so will be a bit closer to having everything. I just want everything bought now and the house looking better as soon as possible.


----------



## abz

i don't think we need a nickname. if we haven't come up with one naturally isn't it going to end up sounding quite tacky?


----------



## babyhope

A3MY- She flicked you??? What the hell? Now that would have really annoyed and confused me!

I honestly don't mind when strangers touch my stomach although I haven't had very many! But it is a little weird when a guy does it, just because I don't really see guys getting all crazy about pregnancy...but with women it doesnt really bother me....lol...that is if they touch it NOT flick it!

ABZ-that really sucks about the no return policy, that seems so strange to me! I would have been upset too, if it is brand new and unused then why won't they accept it back!

Well not much going on for me today, I don't even have plans for the weekend...hmmm what to do?


----------



## Pussy Galore

So glad to be home!! :happydance:

Katie/Amy.. I hope your days improved?... Although Amy, I cannot believe someone flicked your belly button.. that is really out of order!

Abz.. glad you have the baby seat issue sorted although do keep us posted on how the complaint goes!?

Planning on having a movie night tonight.. I need to chill! :wacko:


----------



## trashit

may babies already, this is scary!!


----------



## Missy86

Hey all

Am I weird cos I dont think I have had any BH at all yet


----------



## muddles

Hi! 

If you girls want me to add a nickname to the thread title let me know, just don't ask me to think of it :lol:

I wouldn't like being flicked either, but am used to being poked, prodded and patted by my class throughout the day (they are 6/7 so not too rough). Would be seriously annoyed if it was a random person who I didn't know. 

Hope those of you who were having a bad day are now chilled out at home with your feet up. 

Added new peeps. Hello and welcome.


----------



## muddles

How about The Darling Buds of May? :rofl:


----------



## Mork

Hey all!
Hope everyone's evenings are good.
The darling babes of may is welcome to be used by anyone who wants it - I cant remember who started it, but it was made in first tri for anyone expecting in may!!
x


----------



## Sarahwoo

Evening Ladies!

Sorry to hear that some of you had rubbish days today - I hope they got better! I was at work today too and it was average - only 15 shifts left for me so thats keeping me going! My manager was been pretty unreasonable today - basically completley moving the goalposts for my sales and then making out that I've stopped trying because I'm going on mat leave! Just because I'm not achieving my 'new' targets - eh?! I only stayed calm thinking 15 shifts, 15 shifts lol!!! I've done everything he's asked of me - and then he said well March better be an improvement Sarah - it just HAS to be, there is no option. I felt like saying yeah, and what are you going to do if its not? lol!!!! Can't wait for my mat leave :)

OOhhh flicking bumps is soooooo rude! I think I might have flicked her back! I've only got one bump groper, a girl I work with but she's so sweet - she also sits and talks to bump and nearly cried when she felt a kick, bless! So I don't mind her :)

Abz - sounds like you got rubbish service with your car seat!! Good luck with head office - hopefully that will get some resolution for you.

Someone asked about anti d . . . . (sorry I'm rubbish at remembering who said what!! Maybe I should write it down!!) I had mine last week. I've had it before and remembered it really stinging, and I had it in my leg, but this time it was more or less pain free and I had it in my arm. So it was absolutely fine :)

Mork - did you get your GT results? Mine were within the normal range, I think they were 4.1 and then 6.1? No idea what that means but the hospital were happy so thats okay by me!!!

I'm sure I had more I wanted to say but I'm soooo tired, off to bed before getting up at five again - urgh!

Fingers crossed for a fab day for us all tomorrow :)

xx


----------



## Mork

Yes Sarahwoo - all fine thanks, mine started at 5 and went to 6.3, so they were very happy!! I have a fantastic bruise to show off for my troubles too!!!!!!
Sorry to hear your manager is being so infuriating hon, not long to go now xxx


----------



## Mork

Yes Sarahwoo - all fine thanks, mine started at 5 and went to 6.3, so they were very happy!! I have a fantastic bruise to show off for my troubles too!!!!!!
Sorry to hear your manager is being so infuriating hon, not long to go now xxx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Mork said:


> Hey all!
> Hope everyone's evenings are good.
> The darling babes of may is welcome to be used by anyone who wants it - I cant remember who started it, but it was made in first tri for anyone expecting in may!!
> x

Does that seem like sooooo long ago that the banner was created.. or is that just me?!!? :wacko:


----------



## sue&bump

9th May and very yellow !!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Mork said:


> Yes Sarahwoo - all fine thanks, mine started at 5 and went to 6.3, so they were very happy!! I have a fantastic bruise to show off for my troubles too!!!!!!
> Sorry to hear your manager is being so infuriating hon, not long to go now xxx

Glad to hear your results were okay too! Yay for us! I've got a cracking bruise too - I'm glad she took the blood from just one arm rather than one test from each! Ouch!

xxx


----------



## A3my

evening all - I was flicked yep, I did feel slightly violated! The coat stays tightly done up when I collect the girls from school now :)

*Missy86* - I dont think its wierd not to have any BH yet, I've only had a couple and I've got friends who didnt feel any at all during pregnancy. 

*sarahwoo* - you have to get up at 5!!!! oh my god! how long are your shifts? 

*abz* that is awful that you got treated like that!! fight it all the way!

*PG, Katie and Sarahwoo * - fingers crossed for a better day tomorrow. stress isnt good for us pregnant ladies x x x (especially because I turn to double deckers for comfort :))


----------



## Pussy Galore

Amy... me too!! Had to resort to buying a multi pack of double deckers last week which lasted all of a week in my desk drawer!! :haha:


----------



## hope&faith09

Evening ladies, 

Well i have been poorly again today but on a positive note the first two coats of paint have been done in the nursery!!! We need to do one more on the ceiling and then put the final colour on the walls tomorrow before oh can put the radiator in at the weekend! Very excited to have some things finally done in there! 

I drove for an hour and a half to get into uni today just to find the people i was supposed to be meeting couldnt be bothered to come in and therefore I got no work done and just came home so feel really rubbish! I need to do so much work for uni this weekend to try and get back on top of things! 

How is everyone else getting on? x x x


----------



## Sarahwoo

A3my: I start work at 7am and work until 4.30, so 9 1/2 hours, but I'm only doing two early shifts per week now. I'm usually okay when I can get my ass out of bed but I have called in a couple of times if I haven't slept. I refuse to allow work to get me stressed - I used to but now I just think sod you, I'm not here for much longer!!! 

I really am going to bed now !!!!! Bloomin baby and bump, I can't stay away lol!!

xx


----------



## A3my

Sarahwoo said:


> A3my: I start work at 7am and work until 4.30, so 9 1/2 hours, but I'm only doing two early shifts per week now. I'm usually okay when I can get my ass out of bed but I have called in a couple of times if I haven't slept. I refuse to allow work to get me stressed - I used to but now I just think sod you, I'm not here for much longer!!!
> 
> I really am going to bed now !!!!! Bloomin baby and bump, I can't stay away lol!!
> 
> xx

I spy you still online though :haha: thats a good way to think, I will try to adopt that attitude now :) sod them all.

*PG* I snuck a multipack into my kitchen cupboard today and I've already eaten two :blush:


----------



## babyhope

Ladies I am sooooo excited I can't stop smiling!!! I have to do an internship before I graduate and had been told I could only do the internship out of town (30 min each way) which sounds horrible because I will also be going into labor in May! But I have just found placement in my hometown and the place that is giving me the internship sounds sooooo great!!! I was nervous to tell them I was pregnant or they might not want me, but they said I could do more hours before the baby comes so that way I can take time off after the baby!!!! This is so great! Not only is it in my hometown but they are so flexible with my hours! Thank GOD!!! I just can't stop smiling:happydance: And it really sounds nice too, I will be helping an older man learn to read and write! Haha I know this has nothing to do with pregnancy but I am just bursting with excitement that I have to share with everyone!


----------



## insomnimama

Congratulations Babyhope- that's great news :hugs:


----------



## LogansMama

Babyhope - thats super! Good for you!


----------



## babyhope

Thanks Ladies! 

I am always whining about gaining gain weight when I get on here, but as much as whine about it I don't do anything to try to prevent it:haha: Like right now I think dinner will be Mcdonalds! Mmmm I love there french fries, I always get the same thing Large Fries and a small plain hamburger! 
Of course I don't want to gain too much weight but I am not stressing on it because of myself it is my doctor who stresses me out, seriously he is one of those doctors that freaks out about gaining weight!!! At my last appointment he was so mean about it I almost cried! I have only gained 4 pounds being pregnant ( I am already overweight) but I managed to gain the 4 pounds in two weeks, boy he freaked out on me, now I am all stressed about my next weight in!


----------



## LogansMama

babyhope - you have only gained 4 lbs total? I know you said you are overweight to start - but I wouldn't worry! You only have 12 weeks to go! Even if you gain 15 more pounds thats still less than 20 total! Thats nothing! You will probably lose all that at the birth! Ahhh... I say don't let your doc stress you out. 

I wish my doctor was meaner! I've gained 35 lbs now! And she hasn't said a word about it except for when I brought it up! And ya know what she told me - "eat more protein - like if you are eating ice-cream, add some almonds on top". She doesn't seem to care at all. And its not like I was skinny to start with or anything. I was on the high end of my normal weight range (like add a couple pounds and I would have been considered overweight!). I still have 8-9 weeks to go - I'm going to be HUGE. I already am!! :(


----------



## babyhope

LogansMama said:


> babyhope - you have only gained 4 lbs total? I know you said you are overweight to start - but I wouldn't worry! You only have 12 weeks to go! Even if you gain 15 more pounds thats still less than 20 total! Thats nothing! You will probably lose all that at the birth! Ahhh... I say don't let your doc stress you out.
> 
> I wish my doctor was meaner! I've gained 35 lbs now! And she hasn't said a word about it except for when I brought it up! And ya know what she told me - "eat more protein - like if you are eating ice-cream, add some almonds on top". She doesn't seem to care at all. And its not like I was skinny to start with or anything. I was on the high end of my normal weight range (like add a couple pounds and I would have been considered overweight!). I still have 8-9 weeks to go - I'm going to be HUGE. I already am!! :(

Yes I have only gained four pounds total. Which I wouldn't be normally stressing if it wasn't for my doctor:nope: I really hope I don't gain more than 20, ugh I really want to lose all my weight after this baby! Apparently my doctor is like the WEIGHT POLICE, he gave me and my coworker (who is also pregnant and seeing him, and she is NOT overweight) a speech about not eating any ice cream, chocolate, french fries, or fruit juices....seriously what is left to eat:haha:

I bet you are looking cute logansmama!


----------



## happymamma

Am I too late to be added to the May babies? I dont know, there sure are alot of pgs to read through lol. 
Jic, my edd is May 10, and its for sure a boy!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Babyhope - that is great news! And how lovely they are being so flexible!!

Missy86 - I have not had any BH either!

Happymamma - course it's not too late to join!! There is still LOADS of time till May (at least that is what I am telling myself!!)

And although it has gone quickly it does seem like a lifetime away in first tri that someone did the Darling Babes of May banner!!

I have taken the day off today and going away for a girlie weekend to a lovely BnB (that's Bed and Breakfast NOT Baby and Bump!!) Just hope the rain clears up!!

Have a lovely weekend ladies!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Oooh before I forget - quick question about nipples on this Friday morning!

Mine have gone brown (and big!) (DH very kindly described them as looking like chocolate digestives the other day) - do they go back to pink once all the breast feeding etc is over or is this it now?!?!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning Ladies!!!

So glad it's Friday!!! :wohoo:

CG... have a lovely wknd away! I am soo jealous even though I had a wknd away last weekend!!

Babyhope... what lovely non-baby related news!! :)

Missy86.. I haven't had any BH either.. although I have to be honest, I'm not sure I would know if I had!! :blush:

CG.. my hubby was asking the very same nipple related question last night!! I have no idea but would be interested to know the answer!! :haha:


----------



## hope&faith09

I have no idea about the nipples! But what a lovely topic to wake up to on a rainy Friday morning! It makes me smile no matter how rubbish I am feeling I can come on here and have a smile! My nipples are currently still the same as they were before the pregnancy, but they leak if they are squeazed. 

Well I was up until 3 am again not able to sleep, Not sure what to do today, I need to get on with some work but I also want to finish painting the nursery, hmm so many things to do. x x x


----------



## jolou

mine went back to pink and smaller, mark said mine look like huge brown saucers... men have a way with words lol

thats such good news baby hope and i wouldnt let the doc stress you out, my MW never mentions my weight gain to me and i think ive put on about 28llb or more!

CG have a great weekend!!

i never had any BH with sophie, non whats so ever but with this little one i get them everyday, they are kinda weird to explain, i know when im getting it cos my whole stomach goes hard and uncomfortable and i actually loose my breath a little.

i didnt sleep too well last night which is annoying so the planned ironing day may not happen...tho nearly all of it is Marks.... that man honestly lol

happymama its never too late to join us may mummies :)

and oh lord i just seen a november babies thread start on first tri...


----------



## hope&faith09

A november mummies thread ... now thats scary! I cant believe we are already nearly at the end of Febuary. I think I have a plan for the day, im going to nip to the shops to buy the paint for the nursery, come home and put the first coat on and then crack on with some work. I think I have too much on my mind which is why im not sleeping well but im not sure how to get rid of everything in my head and just sleep!


----------



## Moongirl

babyhope - congrats on the internship, that sounds like it will make your life a whole lot easier for a while!! :happydance: I can't believe your doctor - of course we should be trying to eat healthy foods but it's no time to be worrying about weight gain! i'm sure we'll all have plenty of time for that after baby's born! :winkwink:

hope&faith i had trouble falling asleep last night for the first time in ages, just so much stuff flying round my head! I'm always worried that i'll forget to do something... when i'm stressed out i find that making lists helps me to order my thoughts and at least i know i've written it down so less likely to forget! i am a bit of a list freak mind you :haha:

Hope you all have lovely days! and have a great weekend away CG!!

:hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Im a list freak too! Altho my lists are so full atm I think just looking at them stresses me out! Well so far today I havent done alot! so much for an early start to get the paint! Well hopefully I will get it before lunch time! x x x


----------



## bexxie

may be tmi but is anyone else 'wet' down there....it isnt waters (I dont think?) doesnt smell of wee but bleachy and not thick either?

The speculum to check they use at hospital is worse than giving birth so I am in no hurry to get checked out........am I alone with this
xx


----------



## hope&faith09

I have had this 'wetness' not sure what it is but as long as its not smelly or an odd colour I think its normal. My midwife told me only to be concerned if it was smelly as it could be an infection. x x x


----------



## mommy43

i missed this how is every one?? my bubs is due 12th may n is a girl :)


----------



## fifie123

im due 9th of may, girl x


----------



## hope&faith09

welcome ladies! Fifie your due the same day as me! how is everyone?


----------



## jolou

bexxie im the same, i have to wear panty liners all the time now.


----------



## jolou

im tired....gonna attempt some ironing.. wish me luck lol


----------



## hope&faith09

good luck jolou, I still havent made it to the shops yet ... hmm I should really get up and go!


----------



## insomnimama

Morning all. 

Ahhhh, finally a question I can answer :rofl:

Nipples go back to more or less the same colour as they were before; shape may change somewhat on a permanent basis, but size (of nipple not breast) does go back to its previous state after you are done breastfeeding- at some point it will look like the nipple is trying to take over the whole breast. :rofl: 

Ahhh, the joys of motherhood.


----------



## Pussy Galore

insomnimama said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Ahhhh, finally a question I can answer :rofl:
> 
> Nipples go back to more or less the same colour as they were before; shape may change somewhat on a permanent basis, but size (of nipple not breast) does go back to its previous state after you are done breastfeeding- at some point it will look like the nipple is trying to take over the whole breast. :rofl:
> 
> Ahhh, the joys of motherhood.

lol... I am quite relieved at this news to be honest... although I am not so sure whether hubby will be!! He admires my new boobs on a daily basis!! :blush:

And as for there being a November babies thread in 1st tri... it is a little scary.. although my birthday is in November and apparently I was conceived on Valentines!! How lovely!! :haha:

Welcome to the new ladies! :hi:


----------



## abz

nipples and discharge. it's always lovely to find something like this on a friday lunch time :D ha.

my nipples have always been rather large (well, the areola (sp?) and dark but are much much darker now. i don't know if they've gotten bigger but to be honest they really don't need to!!

as for the 'wetness' question. i was worrying that i was starting to wee when i coughed but it doesn't smell so i guess i'm not having that problem just yet, ha. 

abz xx


----------



## Windmills

Ooh I'm paranoid about the same thing abz!! 
Not impressed, had my Anti D this morning- hospital kept me waiting an hour and a half to be seen, and then I went really sick and dizzy. Suspect because I forgot to have breakfast, although I got Subway on my way to work and I still feel awful! xxx


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies ... well i went and bought the paint for the nursery and have painted two walls but now i cant decide whether to leave two walls white and the other two this colour .... its a little darker than i thought but i sorta like the way its looking atm. hmmm desicions descions!


----------



## MartaMi

I haven't been here for couple of days and you have written 37 pages :wacko:
*bexxie* - I've had it also and my mw said it's normal until it doesn't smell.
*hope&faith09* - I haven't either but I comfort myself that I'll do that when stay for mat.leave. About the room, it's hard to say when can't see the colours.

Wednesday was our Independance Day. We had a day off and spent it preparing for our trip. Went on a mountain. OH got to have a nice day rinding on his own and kids had a private snowboard teacher. Only I was the one who was stuck in our cabin working. Had to start finishing my work stuff.

Okay, have a nice day everybody :thumbup:


----------



## babyhope

Cactusgirl- I do believe your nipples will return to normal after a while, maybe not as light as they use to be, but mine did after my first, color and size. Right now I can not believe how huge mine are and they are sooooo dark!!! 

Hope&faith- I am constantly wet down there all the time, and it is very liquidy, almost like water, I always have to wear pantyliners. 

Pussygalore- my husband loves them too, they are now called my stripper titties!! LOL, I already had a large cup before but now they are huge and full!

ABZ- the same thing happens to me when I sneeze or cough, I feel a little drop come out, I thought it was wee, I had read on a parenting site that it is normal, who knows maybe it is the extra discharge...whatever it is it is annoying!

Well as for me right now I am enjoying a nice large cup of coffee! LOL! I know it sounds so bad, but I was told to find out what wakes up my little one before the next ultrasound, since my last one went so bad! But I am beginning to think my son will not be bothered by me, he will sleep when he wants and wake up when he wants! Two days ago I was at school and had a chocolate donut and a small cup of coffee and NOTHING!!! A few small nudges and that was it, but come 10 pm or 6 am he is kicking away maybe I should ask if they can schedule me in at that time!!! Looks like my baby already has his days and nights mixed up!


----------



## babyhope

:happydance:29 weeks!!!:happydance:

Hehe...can not forget my usual post:haha:


----------



## PhoxiestFox

babyhope said:


> :happydance:29 weeks!!!:happydance:
> 
> Hehe...can not forget my usual post:haha:


me too babyhope!!! are you on team blue pink or yellow?! 

as with the whole nipple convo... my nipples are so dark in colour now, they used to be pink(sorry tmi)

and I am gettin the whole wetness thing too atm :shrug:


----------



## babyhope

PhoxiestFox said:


> me too babyhope!!! are you on team blue pink or yellow?!
> 
> as with the whole nipple convo... my nipples are so dark in colour now, they used to be pink(sorry tmi)
> 
> and I am gettin the whole wetness thing too atm :shrug:

Yay for us!!!! LOL, I am team blue!!!


----------



## PhoxiestFox

awww go team blue!! Im team yellow, now im questioning why I didnt want to know, especially wen i see lotsa cute outfits in pink and blues!!!! aww well only time will tell!


----------



## A3my

Evening chat happy ladies! Glad I didnt completely miss the wetness conversation. I have it too and I' very relieved its not just me and that I'm not incontinent :) As for boobs, I actually had a boob job 5 years ago after breastfeeding my first two left me deflated. waste of money! they are now gargantuous and bulbous and saggy again. They will look dreadful when LO is done with them but I'm past caring now  x x 

P.S. congrats babyhope - lovely news and hi new peeps :wave:


----------



## Windmills

Jumping into the nipple conversation, mine are now huge and dark. And my boobs are still all veiny :( 
Everyone in the whole world- okay, me, Vinny, my Mum, brother, sister and her boyfriend- is in my house having Chinese takeaway tonight. I'm tired and just want to go to sleep, I'm in a horrible mood!


----------



## insomnimama

Boobs get exponentially more veiny when your milk comes in. Sorry. :rofl:

Glad to see everyone's in such good spirits. 

Had a prenatal apt with my regular doc and we had a bit of a good eye-roll over the surgeon getting my dates mixed up and wanting to schedule me for what was actually a week 41 C-section.... No thanks, I'll take week 39 TYVM. 

I am now meant to come back every two weeks- I guess I sounded surprised and she said "yeah, you're in third tri now don't you know." So I guess I'd better stop posting in second tri.... Wow ladies. Home stretch. :happydance:


----------



## Missy86

yay I can offically join you guys today


----------



## xxEMZxx

May 30th, Boy :)


----------



## insomnimama

All right I'm hopping over to third tri... my ticker doesn't think I'm in 3rd and BnB doesn't but my doc does so here I am, ladies! :happydance:


----------



## maybebaby3

PhoxiestFox - my daughter told me that my nipples were dirty when we were having a bath 2gether and insisted on trying 2 clean them with a flannel! :haha:


----------



## maybebaby3

30 weeks 2day! how scary is that!

things at home have yet 2 improve. i am trying 2 ride the wave. we talked til 2am the other night but didnt really sort things out. there are moments where i see the light at the end of the tunnel but mostly not. i am trying 2 stay positive for the sake of the baby and my kids but it is hard.

went 2 mothercare with my mum and bought some newborn sleepsuits. unfortunately i still have loads 2 buy and money is tight! oh well we shall manage somehow i guess!

so glad it is friday and we have 2 days off work!!! :yipee: have a great weekend all of u xxx


----------



## hope&faith09

Im so glad its friday altho i have so much work to do this weekend - we have now decided to keep two walls white and the other two are neutral ... is looking good but cant wait to put some stuff in there. how is everyone. x x x


----------



## bexxie

Thanks girls-am glad not alone
xx


----------



## muddles

happymamma said:


> Am I too late to be added to the May babies? I dont know, there sure are alot of pgs to read through lol.
> Jic, my edd is May 10, and its for sure a boy!

Never too late. I will add people right up until my baby is born! Will take you a long time to read through all the pages though, most of them are food related :lol:


----------



## muddles

Hey all hope we have all had a good day. Friday finally, So much looking forward to a lie in tomorrow, Had a takeaway for dinner tonight (Chinese) and it was so tasty. Yum 

Welcome to all the new people!

I take it no one like my suggestion of naming us 'The Darling Buds of May' then as it was ignored. :lol:


----------



## hope&faith09

I like it! Sorry thought I had said but obviously with all my moaning today I forgot! 

Im hoping to actually get some sleep tonight and then a nice little lie in, in the morning with OH. We were up talking late last night and worked a few things out so I think he is hoping for an early night tonight. 

Does anyone have any nice plans for the weekend? x x x


----------



## muddles

hope&faith09 said:


> I like it! Sorry thought I had said but obviously with all my moaning today I forgot!
> 
> Im hoping to actually get some sleep tonight and then a nice little lie in, in the morning with OH. We were up talking late last night and worked a few things out so I think he is hoping for an early night tonight.
> 
> Does anyone have any nice plans for the weekend? x x x

Nah no-one replied, i think i seem to post at times when no-one is really around then my posts fade away as this thread moves on so quickly and no-one replies to me :-(

My plans for the weekend are sleep, sleep, sleep! Is it sad that I am so excited about it? :lol: In my defence i do get up between 6:30-6:45 am Monday to Friday so a lie in is sleeping anytime after 7!

Oh and never worry about moaning on here, we need to let everything out on here then it means we can be all nice to our OH and they will think we aren't suffering with raging pregnancy hormones :rofl:


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies! SOOOO HAPPY its FRIDAY! Its sad though, that My big friday night is me counting down till bedtime! LOL. Just thrilled that the work week is over! And in the morning I will be 31 WEEKS! And I get to go for my tour of the hospital tomorrow morning, and I will register while I'm there too! So excited for that. Makes me feel like things are really ticking along!

I think things are starting to come together at my house. DH got the bunk beds together for my first born. Just need to put some mattresses on them now! I am going to order the under bed drawers for them too - I didn't realize they would take up so much space in his room. There is NO storage space anymore - so I am going to need them! That child has MORE TOYS then he could ever need! Also have to get him a new bedspread... (he got Buzz Lightyear stuff for Christmas which he is THRILLED about - but it won't match... so I plan on letting him use it, but covering it with something neutral).

Also need to finish getting the crib ready. Its put together, but the mattress is on the lowest setting right now, and I want to move it back up to the highest setting so it will be easier to get baby in and out (I'm short). I started to do it, and of course - one of the screws are stripped so I'm trying to figure out how the heck to get it out! ANNOYING. Other than that though - I just need to do tons on laundry! I want to start washing all the baby clothes, as well as his car seat and stroller covers, and the swing cover. Once thats all done I think I'll feel ready! 

Happymama - Welcome! Glad you can join us - better late than never! And don't worry about trying to catch up - just jump right in!



Cactusgirl said:


> Oooh before I forget - quick question about nipples on this Friday morning!
> 
> Mine have gone brown (and big!) (DH very kindly described them as looking like chocolate digestives the other day) - do they go back to pink once all the breast feeding etc is over or is this it now?!?!

They will shrink back down and fade a bit after breastfeeding. (At least mine did!). Mine are not brown - but DARK Pink and and WAY bigger than ever before! It really took me by surprise this time, when I caught a glimpse of em and saw how they had changed! 

Bexxie - I have the "wetness" too. ITs annoying.


----------



## MartaMi

My nipples are still the same. Boobs have gone a little bigger but not very much. I guess OH would be pretty happy if my boobs would go bit more bigger :haha: 
We wanted to have a nice weekend for ourselfes but kids' mom isn't coming so all our plans changed.
Tomorrow I'll have to go shopping. Have to find a dress because I have my uni graduation coming. Gonna get my master`s degree :happydance:


----------



## babyhope

MartaMi said:


> My nipples are still the same. Boobs have gone a little bigger but not very much. I guess OH would be pretty happy if my boobs would go bit more bigger :haha:
> We wanted to have a nice weekend for ourselfes but kids' mom isn't coming so all our plans changed.
> Tomorrow I'll have to go shopping. Have to find a dress because I have my uni graduation coming. Gonna get my master`s degree :happydance:

Ohh how exciting!!!! I will be graduating in June with my B.A....I will probably take a year off to think about what I want to get my masters in! Congratulations!!


----------



## Pussy Galore

muddles said:


> Hey all hope we have all had a good day. Friday finally, So much looking forward to a lie in tomorrow, Had a takeaway for dinner tonight (Chinese) and it was so tasty. Yum
> 
> Welcome to all the new people!
> 
> I take it no one like my suggestion of naming us 'The Darling Buds of May' then as it was ignored. :lol:

Muddles... I like it too!! :)


----------



## donegalfairy

I'm due May 15th


----------



## LogansMama

Marta - Wow - you are having such a busy year.... masters, marriage, and a baby! Good for you! Congrats on your masters!


----------



## LogansMama

Well - I'm feeling very proud of myself right now! I managed to get the crib all settled... got that damn stripped screw out all by myself... and let me tell you - it was a project and a half! But I did it! I literally had to take the crib 1/2 apart to get the stupid thing out - but I did it! And then I had to put it all back together again! But - HOORAY! ITs DONE! If I had waited on DH I could have been waiting weeks more! I swear he is the KING of half finished projects! GRRR!


----------



## babyhope

LogansMama said:


> Well - I'm feeling very proud of myself right now! I managed to get the crib all settled... got that damn stripped screw out all by myself... and let me tell you - it was a project and a half! But I did it! I literally had to take the crib 1/2 apart to get the stupid thing out - but I did it! And then I had to put it all back together again! But - HOORAY! ITs DONE! If I had waited on DH I could have been waiting weeks more! I swear he is the KING of half finished projects! GRRR!

I totally know what you mean, my man drives me nuts! He makes himself a to do list and I swear he is so proud of himself when he checks something off 2 MONTHS later! I am like "hello, why does it take you 2 months to check off 1 thing from your list of 5 things???"


----------



## LogansMama

It sucks. My husband starts a project all gung-ho - but then right at the tail end - he just STOPS. There is a tiny bit left to do - and he just leaves it - for ever and ever until I pester him to finish it!

For example - we tiled our house at Thanksgiving (November). The goal was to be done before Christmas. He was 98% done by Christmas. We were doing 500+ sq feet... All he had left to do was UNDER the refrigerator and a tiny part of the back hallway (I'm talking maybe 20 sq feet total!) . ITS STILL NOT DONE and tomorrow is MARCH 1st! I have been begging him to finish. His excuses were "I need more cement - I need a new bucket - I need a new...." - SO - I went and got him all the crap he needed... its still undone. I'm gonna flip shit if its not done in the next week! NO MORE EXCUSES! I want it done before baby comes home! I don't want all the dust it creates with a new baby in the house!

Then of course there are the bunk beds! I said he was done - but actually - he still has like 2 more boards to attach (the top guard rail) and the ladder. I don't know WTF he is waiting for!

And then there was the crib - THAT I did myself!


----------



## LogansMama

I think I'm gonna give myself some shopping therapy tomorrow after my hospital tour. I want to go to IKEA and maybe get a new bedspread for my room. I wasn't planning on changing the crib bedding, but now that its in my room, I think I want to find bedding for my bed and the crib that coordinate. I figured I'd get something new for my bed, then something just very neutral and plain for the crib that goes with it. Something without characters on it... maybe just stripes or polka dots or somethin like that.... and maybe a cute mobile to go with. All I really need for the crib is a sheet set and crib skirt... and maybe a bumper if I decide to use one. Not sure if I will or not yet.

I'd also like to check out their twin size mattresses for the bunks....


----------



## maybebaby3

ooh i love ikea logansmama have fun! i dont know what we are going 2 do 2day. my friend suggested town and pizza hut 4 lunch with the kids but dh and i had thought of going in2 spain. i want 2 get a gym ball as i chucked the one i had with my other 2 as i thought then we would prob not have any more babies and our flat is 2 small 2 keep it in really 4 exercise purposes long term! 

on a positive note since all u girls hear is me moaning last night was good and dh seemed more like his normal self so fingers crossed things r on the up a bit at least. :thumbup:

a yr 1 girl at school yesterday (5-6yr old) asked me whether i was ok coz i wasn't walking properly! :haha: it was quite cute but really highlighted how bad spd is getting as she noticed i had trouble getting up from the piano and waddling over 2 get some stickers! :rofl:


----------



## Pussy Galore

maybebaby.. so glad things appear to be improving with OH.. that is great news!! :)

Think I might do a bit of baby shopping today! :happydance:


----------



## A3my

hi everyone and welcome new people. 
*logansmama* - woohoo on the crib building! :happydance::thumbup: I love IKEA too, I plan to go before LO arrives.
*maybebaby3* - hope things continue to improve with DH :hugs:

well my delightful children woke me at the crakc of dawn arguing over DS games :cry: I now have a pounding headache and yearn for total silence but they are incapable of that. Going for a walk with the Brownies in 15 mins and I am still in my PJs. Roll on bed-time. 

Hope everyone has a lovely Saturday x x


----------



## abz

hey everyone. well that was a heck of a catchup!! ha. 

muddles, i liked it too, but i read it as the darling bumps of may, ha. so how about that? sorry. pregnancy brain obviously kicked in. but either way is nice :)

well i'm at work today :( my pushchair arrived yesterday though. woohoo!! and it's fab :D can't believe i am this excited about a pushchair. seems so silly!! went to debenhams yesterday and spent some of a £20 voucher we got for our wedding in july on baby clothes :D ha. so OH had quite a few bits to see when he got home from work :)

abz xx


----------



## abz

oh. PS. i finally weighed myself yesterday in boots and have gained 12 lbs so far, so not as bad as i was fearing. what i am annoyed about is apparently i'm only five foot 4.5... instead of at least 5 foot 6, the doc told me i was nearly five foot 7. so now i have about four points added to my bmi :( grrr. and i'm short!!


----------



## L-C

Hi please can you add me 11th with a wriggly blue bump x


----------



## maybebaby3

abz said:


> oh. PS. i finally weighed myself yesterday in boots and have gained 12 lbs so far, so not as bad as i was fearing. what i am annoyed about is apparently i'm only five foot 4.5... instead of at least 5 foot 6, the doc told me i was nearly five foot 7. so now i have about four points added to my bmi :( grrr. and i'm short!!

dont worry abz i am only 5ft2 so am even shorter! :haha: good that u have only put that amount of weight on :happydance: i have put on over 8kg :blush:


----------



## abz

ah yes. but at 11 weeks i was weighing in at 16 stones :S that was after weeks of carb laden binging to stop me throwing up. my problem is that i'm still being sick, so am still eating LOADS of carbs :(

am having a rather nauseous day today and am at work. so hoping it goes away soon. my bran flakes which usually do the trick didn't make a dent in it this morning :(

abz xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning ... well i actually slept last night! OH was supposed to be putting in the radiator today but so far I have seen no progress we have just argued about where its going to go! Well I really dont care now as long as its up as the room is so cold. Im going to try and get the final coat of paint on the walls today as it still looks patchy. Im so tired tho! 

Hope everyone is having a lovely saturday!


----------



## Frufru

:hi: all,

Cor, not had a chance to get on here much this week - I have been back over about 100 posts but no further, so sorry if I have missed anything major :blush:

Well, I am not sure when I am officially 3rd tri, BnB seems to think 27 weeks but pregnology.com thinks 28 weeks :shrug: On the basis my ticker is now on the third picture from the end I am just going to hop on over now :winkwink:

Abz - 12lb is not much at all, I think I have put on about 25lb so far. Ideally I would have liked to keep my gain around 28lb but LO and my body have other ideas :rolleyes: My MW said she was not interested in weighing me the other week as she says I looked fine so that is encouraging. Sorry to hear about the carseat catastrophe - bloody buggers! I am glad that the pram has arrived and the colour is good :thumbup: Did you go with the petite star zia in the end?

Hope&Faith - your nursery sounds as if it is coming along now. We are off to do some work in ours after I finish this post - if I can drag OH away from Modern Warfare of course :rolleyes:

Muddles - I hope you managed to have a nice lie-in this morning :)

Marta - Congratulations on your masters :hugs:

Amy - I cannot believe you were flicked in the belly button WTF :gun: I think I would have given her a nipple twist in return! Honestly some people :shrug:

My boobs are flipping gigantic now. I was a 32D to begin with and by 8 weeks I had moved to non-wired maternity bras in a 36 DD which are now rather snug - I bought a brand new nursing bra 2nd hand for a £1 (rrp£29 :thumbup:) which is a 36F which fits just nicely :shock: Goodness knows how big they will be when my milk comes in! My nipples and aureola are now alot bigger and kind of speckled with darker patches. No leaking as yet though, and no Braxton Hicks either - I am sure my time will come soon enough :winkwink:

Our wedding rings arrived today :happydance: At this time in 4 weeks I will actually be marrying my man :cloud9:

Have a good day everyone :hugs:


----------



## abz

i did get the petite star zia yes. in purple. and it's fab :D :D

and yes, those rings. take them off!! ha. on the other thread you said you were both wearing them. that isn't allowed for another four weeks!! bad frufru!!


----------



## PhoxiestFox

maybebaby3 said:


> PhoxiestFox - my daughter told me that my nipples were dirty when we were having a bath 2gether and insisted on trying 2 clean them with a flannel! :haha:

AWW LMAO!! no way bless her!! :haha:


----------



## PhoxiestFox

aww Frufru im sure u cant wait to get married!! good luck hun!! xx


----------



## LogansMama

frufru - I can't believe you are getting married when you are 30 weeks pregnant! Thats gotta be so stressful! I can barely get out of bed at 30 weeks! LOL. Are you having a big wedding? Congrats though!! IT'll be fun!

Maybe- Glad your OH is being a little better. Hope it lasts and continues to improve.

AND YES - I am 31 weeks today! And about to get dressed and go tour the hospital! Can't wait!!


----------



## abz

enjoy it honey :D


----------



## A3my

*abz* - 12lbs is super impressive!!! and 5"4 isnt short! Thats my height :) I love shopping with vouchers, so satisfying when you dont spend any money getting nice bits. Thats rubbish you are still being sick though, poor you.

*frufru* - you must be so excited! 4 weeks will fly by. My wedding was one of the best days of my life!

*logansmama* -31 weeks wow! :happydance: on the final straight. hope the tour goes well. 

*H&F09* - really glad you got some sleep x x


----------



## Windmills

Afternoon ladies, hope you're all having a lovely weekend! :wohoo: 
I've just commited myself to a full restyle at Toni & Guy on Monday morning. Including a bleach bath and recolour, cut and blow.. My bank account is cringing already!


----------



## abz

ha. hi amy. it seems really short when you thought you were at least 2 inches taller than that!! ha. and if i'm only 5ft 4.5 then there's no way my mum is the 5ft 7.25 inches she's always been claiming either!! as we're about the same height!! ha. maybe that's where i got my warped view from...

how are you doing babes?

abz xx


----------



## muddles

ooooh frufru how exciting, your wedding then a few weeks later your baby will arrive!

I had a lovely lie in today thanks and woke up all happy and relaxed. Lovely!


----------



## hope&faith09

I wish I had a lie in! I woke up early and OH was snoring his head off so I couldnt get back to sleep! Me and OH are now sitting in seperate rooms avoiding each other as we dont know what to do next. x


----------



## muddles

hope&faith09 said:


> I wish I had a lie in! I woke up early and OH was snoring his head off so I couldnt get back to sleep! Me and OH are now sitting in seperate rooms avoiding each other as we dont know what to do next. x

Oh no! Have an afternoon nap to make up for the lack of a lie in. I am having a very lazy day today and loving it. Lots of school work I should be doing but zero motivation to do it.


----------



## Frufru

:blush: Still wearing it abz!


----------



## hope&faith09

Frufru you are naughty! Your not supposed to be wearing it yet! 

I havent managed to have a afternoon nap but have been very lazy very unmotivated to do any uni work. Time for some dinner I think!


----------



## donegalfairy

Sorry ladies, I didnt mention I'm on team pink:)
I was so tired and had loads on mind, hope you can excuse me xxx


----------



## Pussy Galore

:hi: donegal fairy!!

Frufru.. I was the same when we collected our wedding rings.. I kept trying mine on all the time!! :blush:


----------



## LSU25

I know for most this time is super slow...but is anyone elses weeks just FLYING by


----------



## A3my

*katie* - sounds like you'll have a well deserved full on pamper session!! do we get to see pics of the new style??

*abz* - I'm the same height as my mum too :D ok ok so we are both short :haha:

*muddles* - lucky you, I cant remember what waking up refreshed feels like! :sleep:

*LSU25* - when I think about all I need to get done before LO comes it feels like I dont have long but day to day hoiking my fat gut around makes it feel like forever!

Well I am currently watching CSI New York starring Nellie - mmmm he's nice x


----------



## LSU25

hahaha yea me too...I was watching a marathon of Lockup Raw on MSNBC but they have since just been showing the earthquake


----------



## babyhope

I WANT A DRINK LADIES:wine:!!!!!!!!!! And not wine!!! LOL...before getting pregnant I didn't drink much but now after 8 months of not drinking I have been wanting one soooo bad! My best friend makes the best slushie pina colada's and I want one NOW! She came over last night and we had a fun night of gossiping but I miss partying with her, before this we would never gossip sober:dohh: LOL.....I hope May gets here faster I NEED A DRINK:haha:


----------



## A3my

hehe *babyhope* - I generally dont miss drinking at all but every now and again I get the urge. I miss that slightly tipsy merry feeling. we'll be lightweights come may though! :)


----------



## babyhope

A3my said:


> hehe *babyhope* - I generally dont miss drinking at all but every now and again I get the urge. I miss that slightly tipsy merry feeling. we'll be lightweights come may though! :)

Yes I think it is the little tipsy feeling I am missing:haha: Just want to let loose on the weekend with some friends... haha... 11 more weekends (if the baby comes on time) before I can have a drink, haha, but I will probably be too exhausted with the baby too care by then:haha:


----------



## LogansMama

Yeah - I doubt you will care about a drink for a while after the baby is born....


----------



## Petite

Hii. How is everyone doing? 
I'm currently feeling like poop - feel so run down. Can't wait to start my maternity leave to get the house sorted ready for Bubs arriving. 
I'm starting my antenatal classes on Monday and I'm actually really nervous. I'm hoping to meet some new people there because the "friends" I did have don't give a hoot anymore :-( Anyway, I'll stop blabbering on now! x


----------



## LogansMama

Hi! So - we did our tour. I'm not thrilled - I liked our old hospital better - but its okay. I just hope its not a busy time when I deliver. The one perk of my old hospital was that you were pretty much guaranteed to never have to share a room...(They would move you to pediatrics before making you share!) but at this one, thats not the case. Obviously - you are alone for Labor and Delivery, but after the birth if they are busy you can end up sharing a room with someone. I hate that idea! And they had the nerve to say that the "other mom in the room" may not want your baby in there if she has hers in the nursery! Well too freaking bad! Sorry - but thats not an option - my baby will be with me if I want them with me - I don't care what SHE wants! I mean the nurse said that its never been a problem, and the nurses will usually try to work it out so that the moms sharing are on the same terms... but whatever... I can only imagine! Why even bring that up if its never been a problem??? That just really annoyed me!

Anyhow.... I also went to Ikea... Didn't buy anything though! Talk about willpower! I saw tons of stuff I liked, but nothing I was sure I wanted to spend $$ on! I will ponder for a few days, and if anything is still calling my name, I'll go back!


----------



## babyhope

Logansmama- How come you are changing hospitals if you like the old one better? Did you move?

I am having a similar decision. Before the insurance would only cover one hospital in our area, so with my son I went there and had a great experience! Really good, the first night I had the room to myself the next day I did have to share. Now the insurance lets us have a choice between two hospitals, the one I liked or a new one where you do not share a room you get your own. I really like the idea of not having to share it sounds much nicer, but I had such a good experience with the other one....so I don't know yet:shrug: I think I will do a tour of the new one, pretty much I am leaning towards it since I can have my own room.


----------



## LogansMama

My doctor delivers at both - but my insurance is no longer contracted with the one I went to last time, so now I have to go to the other. Blah....

To be honest - I have only heard good things about the new one. And I am probably just being biased to the old one because its familiar and I don't like "change" - but either way - the thought of sharing a room irritates me! I have only had really bad experiences with room sharing - but then again - when I HAVE shared a room it was not after having a baby - it was while being sick and was with an elderly person that annoyed the crap out of me. I'm sure it would be better with another mom... but still! I don't want to share! I like my privacy! Fingers crossed I have my baby on a slow day!


----------



## Las78

Please add mine - 21 May Pink. Thanks


----------



## hope&faith09

Yay ... Sorry just had to say im 30 Weeks today!!!! So excited and to celebrate we are putting the cot up! 

Hope everyone has a lovely day. x x x


----------



## maybebaby3

logansmama in our hospital the postnatal ward is mainly shared rooms. i was in a shared room with dylan but as they were really quiet there was no1 else in there with me! with erin i was lucky enough 2 have my own room, tho needed 2 use the shared bathroom as there there wasn't an ensuite.

had a lie-in 4 the 1st time in ages til 10am! dh gave kids breakfast 4 a change!!! when i woke up there was a mess of toys everywhere! the prie u pay 4 a lie in! i would never have let them got that many toys out!!!! dh now asleep on the sofa! he's not used 2 the stress of the mornings with the kids as he's usually asleep! LOL! hope u all have a lovely sunday xxx


----------



## abz

hey everyone. well OH is sticking all the boxes lying around the bedroom under the bed so we have a bit more space. it's a fairly small room and we have our double bed, a double wardrobe and a desk with two computers on it. oh. and the two computer chairs (the study is now to be a nursery). we've managed to fit all this in just about, but with boxes lying around too? i couldn't fit past things to get to the bed!!


----------



## A3my

babyhope said:


> A3my said:
> 
> 
> hehe *babyhope* - I generally dont miss drinking at all but every now and again I get the urge. I miss that slightly tipsy merry feeling. we'll be lightweights come may though! :)
> 
> Yes I think it is the little tipsy feeling I am missing:haha: Just want to let loose on the weekend with some friends... haha... 11 more weekends (if the baby comes on time) before I can have a drink, haha, but I will probably be too exhausted with the baby too care by then:haha:Click to expand...

I know what you mean :) but yeah, we'll feel so sick from no sleep etc I bet we dont even think about alcohol for ages once LOs are here. Will be a nice treat to look forward too when everything settles down. 

*petite* - sorry to hear you feel rubbish. Hope you meet some nice people at the antenatal classes. I dont get to have them this time becasue its my third but I had Holly nearly 9 years ago so I am ultra rusty and I'd like to meet some new friends in the same "predicament" too :)

*logansmama* - I cant believe they even said that about other mums potentially not wanting LOs in the room. I would be livid too! thats a terrible thing to even suggest. What woman would be that selfish anyway. :growlmad:

*H&F09* - yey on 30 weeks!! :happydance::flower:

*Las78* - hi :wave:

*maybebaby3* - at least you had a lie-in, it gives you a boost! My DH has never got the girls breakfast at the weekend :growlmad: 

*abz* - sounds like you've been busy - is there room for you in your room!? x x


----------



## Pixie81

You lot have been so busy since I was last on. I can hardly keep up!

I am feeling really sorry for myself today. I feel like pants. I had a really restless night's sleep last night and ended up crying my eyes out at 1am this morning (yes the hormones are back!). Everytime I drift off to sleep lately I make this really strange grunting sound! It sounds funny apparently and my DH thinks its hilarious and keeps laughing at me, but last night I had had enough. I'd spent 5 hours walking round Milton Keynes shopping centre in the day, then had to go to Ikea after... I was absolutely shattered when I got home. But instead of going straight to bed like I shouldv'e done, I ended up rearranging all the baby clothes into sizes in each of the drawers in the nursery!
Then I had a really bad stomach and ended up on the toilet for ages (me thinks it was either the pizza at Pizza Express for lunch or the Ikea hotdog!) I also have a cough and a cold too. If I cough more than twice it sets off my gag reflex and makes me sick. So I felt really rough when I went to bed. Then on top of all that EVERY time I started to drift off, this grunting noise would wake me up! I hated myself for it and couldn't stop crying. I just wanted to sleep so much!

I had a lie in til 9am this morning, but then got bored, so I'm now on the sofa in my duvet with my laptop on my new Ikea laptop table! Lol. Don't think i'm going to bother getting dressed today. My DH is at his Brother's helping him box up his dining room as he's having it decorated and carpeted tomorrow, so its just me and DS (who is quietly playing Lego in his room)

Sorry for the moan. Wish I could say something more positive! Lol. I did buy lots of goodies yesterday in MK though... some gorgeous baby clothes from Pumpkin Patch and Debenhams, (I've put pics up on the "Show us what you've bought" thread) some more Estee Lauder make-up and Idealist serum from boots as i just ran out, a pair of pinking shears (as i'm going to attempt to make some of my own baby clothes!) some Lego, PC games and pokemon cards for my DS, cards for Mothers day and a thank you card for my nan as she's just sent me another carrier bag full of cute cardigans, shoes and boleros that she's knitted for the baby! 

I really don't want to work tomorrow. I wish I could go on matyernity leave, but if I have time off, i don't get paid. It sucks. I envy those of you who have already finsihed or will be finishing work soon.

Well i'm off to catch up on some threads. Hope you all have a nice sunday and are feeling well.

Love Aimie. x


----------



## A3my

*pixie/Aimie* - Sorry to hear you feel so rubbish :( the hormones definately seem to kick back in this trimester dont they! I'm sure my children think I have turned into a dragon/loon. I am so exhausted I cry sometimes but like you I dont get to bed when I know I should (unless I collapse and fall asleep like I did yesterday after a two hour walk). I have to work until 3 days before my due date and I hate going to work too. I keep trying to be positive and I take each week at a time, counting down the early mornings until the weekend comes again. Anyway, on a positive note you look amazing in your profile pic!! x x x


----------



## LogansMama

maybebaby - glad you got to sleep in a bit this morning. Nice to hear the hubby is being more helpful too.

abz - glad to hear your hubby is being helpful too! So nice isn't it?? I know what you mean about the boxes... I am still trying to find places to store stuff that we are rearranging!

Pixie - Sorry you feel like crap. Don't bother getting dressed to day and just lounge all day. You have all week to work - so take it easy while you can! Feel Better!

My plan for the day - I think I am going to get dressed - take my little man to the park for a bit - then spend the rest of the day doing my lesson plans. I'd like to try and get a few weeks ahead... just in case I end up out of work sooner than I plan on (although I'm not that lucky LOL!). 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Pixie81

A3my said:


> *pixie/Aimie* - Sorry to hear you feel so rubbish :( the hormones definately seem to kick back in this trimester dont they! I'm sure my children think I have turned into a dragon/loon. I am so exhausted I cry sometimes but like you I dont get to bed when I know I should (unless I collapse and fall asleep like I did yesterday after a two hour walk). I have to work until 3 days before my due date and I hate going to work too. I keep trying to be positive and I take each week at a time, counting down the early mornings until the weekend comes again. Anyway, on a positive note you look amazing in your profile pic!! x x x

Awww, thanks hun. I feel like a blimp at the moment! Lol. Belly feels so heavy and seems to suck all my energy out of me. I can't even get off the sofa anymore... I have to roll off!! Hahaha.

I am working until the week before my due date. I'm self employed and work with my husband from home as a childminder. Its not too bad not having to leave the house to go to work, but I look after 6 children at the moment, all of which are aged 2 and under, so they certainly keep me busy! I cheer at 6pm when they've all gone home! Lol.

My baby has been breech for 3 weeks now and my midwife has said that if she hasn't turned by 36 weeks, I'll be looking at having a c-section. While this thought terrifies me, having the baby a week earlier seems quite appealing! I'll only have 8 weeks to go instead of 9! Woo! Lol. I really don't want to be pregnant anymore. I can't cope with feeling like this for another 8-9 weeks!:nope:


----------



## A3my

*Aimie/pixie* - well you dont look like a blimp but I know what you mean about rolling :haha: I know some women love being pregnant but I dont either - I love feeling LO move but I hate feeling like a tank and the way it restricts me. I really admire pregnant childminders - my childminder was the same as you when she had her last baby. She was back to work 2 weeks later too and that was only because she had a C-section. I couldnt cope with 6 children under 2! x x x


----------



## Pixie81

*A3my* Lol. They are ok, but we have two that really argue and fight which causes great stress! I am aiming to have 4 weeks off after the birth, just so we can spend time as a family.

I was on the labour ward last wednesday afternoon for monitoring as I was having strange pains really low down in my stomach and I hadn't felt the baby move much for 2 days. Turned out everything was fine, and she's been really active ever since I was monitored, but it was quite scary at the time. Luckily all the parents of the children we care for are understanding and came straight away to collect their kids. It went quite smoothly as well... good practice for the big day if anything! Lol. Must make sure I get a print out of all the parents numbers on the fridge so I can access them more quickly though.

Just realised, we have children of similar ages. My son just turned 10 in January. How has yours coped with the idea of a new arrival after such a large age gap? My DS was a bit quiet about it at first, but this past week or so he has been really looking forward to it! He keeps asking when his new sister will be here as he wants someone to play with. I don't think he realises how small she'll be when she arrives and won't be able to play! Lol. Bless him.


----------



## Pixie81

Ooooh... just realised i've gone up a box on my ticker! Only about 62 days to go! Would it be sad if I made an advent calender??? hahahahaha.


----------



## A3my

My girls were a bit shocked at first and we had lots of awkward questions :blush: but they are really excited now. They are really keen to help when LO arrives but I am sure the enthusiasm will wear off once they are sleep deprived and the house smells of nappies :haha: they are definately impatient about it, they wanted him here the minute I told them and couldnt believe how long it takes to cook a baby :) I actually think it will be a really positive thing. My girls will be 10 and nearly 9 when he's born and I hope that that it will really bond us all and give them an idea of responsibility. Thats my plan anyway.

Does it feel a long time ago to you since you had DS? I feel like I was quite naive before but in a nice way in that I didnt worry like I do now and I was never so tired! x


----------



## LogansMama

:happydance: HOORAY - I'm in the 8th box now! :happydance:


----------



## Pixie81

A3my said:


> My girls were a bit shocked at first and we had lots of awkward questions :blush: but they are really excited now. They are really keen to help when LO arrives but I am sure the enthusiasm will wear off once they are sleep deprived and the house smells of nappies :haha: they are definately impatient about it, they wanted him here the minute I told them and couldnt believe how long it takes to cook a baby :) I actually think it will be a really positive thing. My girls will be 10 and nearly 9 when he's born and I hope that that it will really bond us all and give them an idea of responsibility. Thats my plan anyway.
> 
> Does it feel a long time ago to you since you had DS? I feel like I was quite naive before but in a nice way in that I didnt worry like I do now and I was never so tired! x

I think we're doing the birds and the bees talk tonight as DS has now got a GF and has started asking questions! Lol

It does feel like a very long time ago since I had DS and I don't remember much about my last pregnancy. Almost feel like a first timer this time round too. I definately wasn't as tired last time as I am now. :sleep:


----------



## abz

it's so silly. with some of you talking about how close you are getting it's only really hitting me that i'm in the final few months now!! aargh.

Oh has gone off to make something to eat. he's been whining about being starving for ages and finally got to the point where he was too hungry to wait for me to do something about it :D not that he would have expected me to really. and this means that i get something too.

i can also smell a really really horrid smell and can't work out where it's coming from. and hope it isn't whatever he's cooking!!

abz xx


----------



## A3my

*pixie*Age has obviously caught up with us :haha: good luck with the birds and bees chat! :blush: I feel like a first timer this time too :wacko:

*abz* oh dear! is he a good cook?


----------



## maybebaby3

i think am cooking pork roast with potatoes and some neg 2night. dh went shopping and bought lots of meat without looking at the use by date so now i am planning menus in my head. have more pork, an enormous pack of chicken breasts, an enormous packet of chicken wings and 1kg minced beef 2 use up in the next 5 days! :wacko: kids are spending the afternoon at my in laws. i should be doing stuff but have just managed 2 tidy up a bit and really feeling quite lazy so am sat here on the sofa with the laptop! :blush:


----------



## LogansMama

OMG - I am watching 16 and pregnant and just getting so annoyed by these immature parents! People like this should not be allowed to have children. This stupid girl is EXCITED to have her newborn start daycare so she doesn't have to deal with him. That irritates the crap out of me!

UGH - If I was the mother of this girl (the grandma) I would so kick her out and sue for custody of the baby. What a selfish little bi-otch! She is more concerned with going out and hanging with her friends than with her own child! And then actually the grandmother is refering to the baby as "IT" - "If you don't want to raise it..." OMG! I can't keep watching. POOR BABY!!!!! :(


----------



## Pixie81

Grrr.... those programs make me so angry I can't watch them. What channel is it on?


----------



## Pixie81

I'm getting hungry now. My DH has just got home. I'm in the exact same position as I was 6 hours ago when he left... on the sofa in a duvet in my nightie! Feeling pretty guilty but still feel like pants. He's just gone out to the kitchen to cook us some dinner. Not sure what we're having. I could eat a scabby horse with its shoes on though!


----------



## maybebaby3

hope he cooks u something nice!!!


----------



## MartaMi

*babyhope* - aren't you going to continue in what you got your B.A? I'm quite happy that I'm done with school for now. Don't want to study anymore.
*LogansMama* - yeah, this year is really something but I have 3 years to be at home and relax :winkwink: And hooray for your crib project. We are stioll in the thinking part of that :haha: 
*maybebaby3* - that's the famous duck walk :haha: 

We have plus degrees and can you imagine what happend with all that snow? It's melting. Today was so rainy day and all that slush :wacko: I don't know how many times I was stuck today with my car. The best part was when I backed out from parking place and got stuck. Called DH to push me out. He did and I stopped again to put the heater on and buckle up. When I tried to get moving again I realised I'm stuck again. Called for DH to help out. He laughed when came out. Ugh, hate that kind of weather. Can't even jog in that slush.


----------



## babyhope

Pixie81- I am starting to feel a little worried too about baby moving, since I've been pregnant my child has been in the transverse position at least during all the ultrasounds, I wonder when he plans on turning!
LOL, I also have a child with a large age gap 6 in a half years, he is so excited to have a little brother and I am worried too, because I don't think he realizes that they can't play for a while, he is already asking if the baby can sleep in his room! 
Congratulations on moving up a box!!! I was wondering what week I had to get up to for it to change again!

Logansmama-I was watching an episode of 16 and pregnant and OMG! The baby's father was a complete asshole! He was annoying the young girl in delievery and when her mom told him to stop he started telling her off, even his own mother couldn't take it with him! Of course he left her at the end. The girl is so naive she will take him back, my hubby felt sorry for her, he said poor thing she is just a kid.

MartaMi- I am getting my B.A in psychology and wanted to be a high school counselor, so was planning on getting my Masters in counseling but now I am not sure with the economy in CA so bad they are laying off all kinds of staff, at my school alone they are laying off 24 teachers and at other districts I have heard they are laying off 6 vice principles! So I am deciding between getting my masters in either social work or counseling. I do plan to take a year off since I am having the baby in May and graduating in June, I am tired of school and want to be able to spend some time with the baby. OHHH Marta you are sooo lucky! 1 week until maternity leave, I have to work up until I pop, because the schools here don't pay maternity leave!


----------



## Pixie81

*Babyhope*, I hope your baby turns for you soon. Everyone keeps telling me not to worry as I still have plenty of time for her to turn, but I just think if she's been breech for over 3 weeks, why would she turn?? She's obviously comfortable where she is! Lol. My friend had a baby in January and hers was breech up until the week before her due date so I guess there's still hope.

*Maybebaby3* He made us toad in the hole with mashed potato, minted new potatoes sweetcorn and extra thick gravy! I managed to eat half of it but still feel dodgy. Can't get the thought of a chocolate flapjack out my head though! Lol.


----------



## muddles

Yum *Pixie* sounds like your H is a good cook! 

*Babyhope*- my baby has been transverse at 12 and 20 week scans and 16, 25 and 28 week midwife appointments. My midwife didn't seem concerned about him/her not turning yet so I am hoping mine turns too. Will let you know if she gives me any tips for turning baby when I have my next appointment. Please let me know if you get any good tips from yours. 

*
MartaMi*- did you mention jogging? I am in awe of you woman! Clearing snow from the roof, skiing, doing a masters and holding a party for lots of little ones! Im lucky if I can drag my sorry backside down to the local pool for a swim! 

Sorry to hear so many of you are feeling knackered. Don't you hate it when people ask you how you are doing and you say 'I'm doing really well thanks, just tired' and they then give you that look (as they are parents already) and smugly say 'well you think you are tired now, you just wait until the baby is here.' Grrrrr at least when the baby is here I will not be around 2 stone heavier than normal and the reason for my tiredness will be my gorgeous little baby needing my attention and not because I have had to get up, sit in traffic for half an hour plus, work all day and then drive home again. :lol: I am such a grump. 

Anyone bought anything for their baby over the weekend? I have been looking at the Mothercare and Toys R Us website and eyeing up many things! None of which the baby actually needs but things that look cool. All I need to do now is convince my H that we need them. Either that or order them and sneak them in to the house and then tell him that we ordered them when we got al the other baby stuff. I doubt he would fall for it though :rofl:


----------



## insomnimama

Evening all :)

Well today was muffin day- I decided to make some chocolate raspberry ones and some sour cream & peach ones. You know, to go with my goal of weighing 300 lbs by the end of my pregnancy (because 200 is FAR too easy) :rofl:

To those who are having new babies after a large age gap: it IS kind of like being a new mama again, except that you get used to each stage faster than the first time. But new stages do catch you by surprise; for example I had forgotten all about the thing where they spend all their time digging in the potted plants, trying to stick their hands in the toilet, taking all the books off the shelves, opening the garbage can and rooting around inside, taking all the pots and pans out of the cupboard, removing the dishwasher detergent from its spot and shaking the box, and pushing the buttons on the dishwasher. I kid you not, those are all Insomnitoddler's VERY FAVOURITE things to do. I am tired just typing out the list. :rofl: 

Mental note: spend more time outside the house. 

Hope everybody is well. Glad to hear that things seem to be looking up in the man-thing dept, Maybebaby. :hugs:


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies--- 

Feeling pretty sad right now. I just found out that yesterday one of the 3rd grade students at my school accidently shot his 5th grade brother in the face and killed him. I don't know either of the boys - but its still an awful tragedy! Tomorrow is going to be such a horrible day at school! Not looking forward to it at all. I feel so bad for the boys' family... to lose one son, and to have to help the other cope with what he has done... and the father for leaving the gun out by accident... what a nightmare!

Anyhow - sorry to bring you all down with crap news!

On a happier note - I managed to disassemble and wash my stroller today - then get it all back together again. What a project! Thats the worst part of GRACO strollers - they are a Pain In The ASS to clean properly! You literally have to disassmble the whole thing! I also did my infant car seat! They both look great now. Not quite sparkling new like I would have liked - but definitely in good shape again! So - thats two more projects out of the way. Moving right along....

Side Note - if you ever have to disassemble something complicated, take some digital pics while you are doing it - step by step. Thats what I did - and believe me - if I hadn't - that stroller would still be in 10 pieces right now!


----------



## babyhope

Muddles- Thanks! I don't think my doctor is concerned about it either, because he hasn't even mentioned it too me, the only reason I know is from the ultrasounds and from the 3d ultrasound lady who told me it was the reason we didn't get any good shots because he is tightly bundled up with his knees and chin on his chest! He is really squished being in transverse!

Logansmama- That is so sad! That poor family, I really hope things get better for them.


----------



## LogansMama

Ugh. I feel sick. Not sure if its pregnancy or just stress now.


----------



## Pussy Galore

:hi: ladies!

Not had much time to get on here over the wknd so I have some catching up to do! (although perhaps best not whilst I am at work! :blush:)

Congrats on the remaining May baby ladies who I think are all in 3rd tri now?! :happydance: (which of course means there will be a June thread appearing on here shortly!!)

Logansmama... what incredibly sad news... the poor family :(

Right better get on with some work... I am only in the office for half a day today because I have a scan this pm, woo hoo!! :)


----------



## A3my

*logansmama* - that is awful! what a tragedy :( 

*PG* - hope the scan goes well!

I'd like to have a quick moan :blush: I'm having an I hate my job/department day. My youngest has come down with the puke bug. I got to work for 6.45 after 2 hours sleep to get something urgent done that I could only do at work and asked if I could work from home for the rest of the day (from 8am) to look after my daughter. I will work too. I got a shirty email from my boss about how I need to request it as leave, I dont see why I should when I am actually working and I know all the managers work from home when their children are ill. I hate being made to feel small when I know I work hard AARRGGHHH family friendly pffftt my big fat arse :growlmad:

rant over - thanks ladies x x


----------



## Pixie81

Logansmama, That poor family. I can't imagine how they must be feeling. How terrible. Hope you're feeling better now. I was sick last night too (a lot). Hopefully it's just something I ate and not a reoccurence of morning sickness in the evenings! I've also got a cold and a nasty cough so might have something to do with that. My ribs are really sore now though. I must've pulled a muscle or something.

I have just made myself feel very stupid. I went to walk over to the other side of the living room and caught my little toe on the corner of the sofa and went flying! Luckily I didn't hit my bump on the way down. It's getting so big now that I didn't even see the sofa corner! My little toe is throbbing now! Lol.


----------



## A3my

pixie - are you sure you dont have the horrible winter vomitting bug thats going round? I had it last week, its not easy throwing up when you are pregnant is it! I was clutching my bump :) x


----------



## MartaMi

*babyhope* - I would still stick with counseling. I mean if that's what you've always thought about then you will be thinking of that for the rest of your life. My mom told me that she always wanted to become a veterinarian but ended up as a seamster because it was easier choice. She tells that she always thinks what if she had fulfilld her dream. I kind of know that feeling too because I wanted to go to highschool away from home but wasn't brave enough to do that step. Through my highschool years I kept thinking what if I had fulfilled my dream.
Yeah, next Friday I take all my stuff and go home. Probably I won't come back here at all.
*muddles* - :blush: You made me blush. I guess when I stop doing one thing and prefer staying on the sofa I'm going to stop everything. That's just that I don't knowwhen to stop. I've always been running around 24/7 and just being seems so weird. And swimming is good :thumbup: 
Nobody have said me thing like you pointed out but what I already hate are omg, where's your bump? You can't be that pregnant??? etc.
*LogansMama* - OMG! What a terrible accident.

I'm so full. Should eat a little more, step on a scale and maybe then I could get my prepregnacy weight :haha:


----------



## jolou

ok i have a fair few pages to catch up on since friday morning lol bare with me if i forget anything!

muddles i like the name for the thread :) i too thought i had replied to it but obviously i didnt lol.

marta you are a busy bee! congrats on your masters :D

logan i know exactly what you mean about waiting weeks for OH to do anything. I have been waiting for about a month for mine to phone this handy man we know to come and quote us how much it will cost to take out the downstairs toilet and sink out (i dont think its ment to be there, the house is so small it doesnt warrent having 2 bathrooms, id much prefer a place to store things like my ironing board lol). after labour here its normal to be on a ward with a number of other mums, i didnt have to last time i had my own room to recover, im actually nervous about having to share with a number of women, i like my privacy too much..

and what awful news about that family, i cant even imagine how they would be coping and feeling.

maybebaby glad things are starting to look up with OH and he is starting to be more himself


oo abz glad your happy with the pushchair :D and wooo for geting some clothes for baby i love buying little clothes for harrison, we had a look in h&m on saturday but couldnt decide on anything...he wanted to get a parka for him... i wouldnt mind but its kinda wasted on a baby lol. i just want a couple of zip up hooded tops since it wont be cold enough for a big winter coat at that time of yr, hopefully .. and 12llb...is that all ive put on double of that!! and im feeling extremely conscious of it espeically since OH made a joke about me when i was on the bed trying to tuck in a corner of a sheet, i got kinda stuck (how emabarrasing) on my front, he said "want me to get some water to splash over you since u managed to beach yourself" he was basically calling me a whale!! he found it highly amusing..i didnt...

yay frufru on the wedding rings coming!! i think my boobs have gone a little smaller, my sis measured me just after christmas and i needed a 40E, there seems to be too much room in the cup now but feeling tight around the back, im tempted to goto asda and buy a cheap 42DD i think that will fit better.

LSU25 yep i feel like time is going by wayyy to fast atm

babyhope i said the exact same last night to OH, i just miss having a drink, i was enevr a big drinker but argh i could just murder the sangria thats in my cupboard!

pixie sorry your had a crappy nights sleep and so tired, i agree hormones are back with a vengence right now! im blowing my top sooo easily and usually for no reason. even tho its only been 5 half yrs since i was last pregnant it feels like a lifetime ago for me aswel, im sure i wasnt this tired at all and i didnt worry half as much. i know what you mean about bump getting to big u cant see things.. i managed to walk into my car door on friday, i hadnt realised how much my stomach is now sticking out..

sorry your boss is being an ass amy xxx



OK as for me i havent done much this weekend, basically got called a whale by mark on friday, went around chester on saturday for a mooch then had a dvd night with some pick and mix from whsmiths :D sunday we had lunch with OH parents and i made some muffins. completely forgot sophies school was celebrating St Davids day today and the kids were allowed to wear red and green clothes, luckily sophies fave colour is red and has plenty of things i could get out quickly lol Thursday is world book day and the kids have to go dressed as their favourite character from a book, sophie wants to go as minnie mouse as she has the headband already, i cant for the life of me remember what else she wears lol i think i might just put her in a red skirt and black top with black tights and her school shoes. she did have a minnie dress but i cant find it at all.


----------



## abz

good morning everyone.

my head is cotton wool this morning so i apologise for not replying to everything.

logansmama!! what an awful tragedy. i can't imagine what that family must be going through. having a gun in the house seems such an alien concept to me!! i hope you are feeling better hon.

congrats on your masters marta :) has the slush gone yet?

howdy to everyone. that was it. i've read two pages and i can't remember anything else, ha. 

managed to drop all my newly-bought yoghurts on the floor today. who knew there was that much yoghurt in those little tubs!! certainly doesn't seem like it when you are eating them :D but when they are splattered all over the kitchen? 3 of the 6 survived, well, two now :) but i got a very yoghurty foot and my mission to clean the kitchen ended after the yoghurt was gone, ha. 

how is everyone doing today?


----------



## A3my

*jolou* - a whale!!!! charming! my girls had the book character day last week. For once I was prepared, normally we're scrabbling around the night before. Sounds like Sophie will look fab x


----------



## Janny Wanny

mine is 29th and im yellow :)


----------



## jolou

welcome janny wanny!

and amy last year i wasnt organised at all i completly forgot and she was going to her dads for the night, so i had to leave it to him to do that night, she had to dress as a super hero and give her self a name, fair do's to him he did a great job, he bought her a red skirt and a nurses cape and a red t-shirt and stuck on some card and glitter and made her a mask and she was "super red" lol


----------



## Cactusgirl

bexxie - I am the same down there, constantly 'damp' - how delightful!

Maybebaby - great news about your DH perking up, fingers crossed it is the start of a change!

Martami - congrats on your Masters, you really put me to shame with all your activities. 

FruFru - cannot believe you are getting married in the midst of all this!!! I bet you are soooo excited!! I've had to take my wedding ring off as my fingers kept swelling!

Logansmama - that is insane - as it someone else in your room should be able to decide if you can have YOUR baby with YOU?!?!?
OMG regarding the shooting incident - that sounds horrendous for the whole family. 

Pixie - sorry you are feeling so bad. Make sure you rest up now!

I would just like to point out that I feel slightly weird for thanking you all for your nipple conversations!! But I do appreciate knowing I am not the only one whose nipples have changed so much and it is good to hear that on the whole they should go back to some normality!! So thank you all!!

I had a lovely weekend away - probably did too much walking on the Saturday though and ended up aching a lot that night!! I am dying for the day can have a proper drink though - I did have a glass of white wine over the weekend but just wanted more!!!

This week at work I am writing testing procedures so that when I am off someone else can test the software in my absence. It is the most BORING thing to do and you have to think of every eventuality ie if you click this button, this should happen, if it does not happen do this etc etc yawn yawn!! I think the LO will actually be 18 before I can possibly finish it all!!

Again DH seems to be warming to the baby a bit more - he said last night that he can't wait now till LO is here (though probably to stop me moaning about my aches and pains more than anything rather than looking forward to the baby!!) And he corrected me when I called LO 'it' rather than 'he'!!! Which may sound like a small thing but is actually quite big for him!! He is also nagging me about ordering the pram!!

Hope everyone has a good week!


----------



## laura4disney

Hi!!! Mine's the 16th and i'm team pink!


----------



## Cactusgirl

laura4disney said:


> Hi!!! Mine's the 16th and i'm team pink!

Yay another May 16th!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Smidge

Hi i am due on the 21st and i am team pink


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh I love it, 4 of us down for May 26th and all pink bumps! I'm finally in third tri (well as of tomorrow but close enough!!!!).


----------



## laura4disney

Cactusgirl said:


> laura4disney said:
> 
> 
> Hi!!! Mine's the 16th and i'm team pink!
> 
> Yay another May 16th!! Congratulations!!Click to expand...

Thanks!!! The date just seems to be creeping up now!:happydance:

Very excited...can't wait for her to get here :cloud9:


----------



## paula88

Hi,
Im due on 15th May and proud to be team pink ! :)


----------



## muddles

Welcome all the new people! I am supposed to be doing my marking from work so not going to do a long post though will hopefully be back later to read today's pages properly.

Was just thinking it would be nice to know when everybody has had their baby too so perhaps you could post on here and I will update as we drop! Have updated Sam9kids to show she has had her baby already.


----------



## insomnimama

Have just found out I may not be on team yellow for long! 

My godson's mom has offered to give us a private scan as a baby gift! She did that last year as thanks for being her birthing partner for our godson, but this time I really haven't done anything to deserve it. :rofl: 

Probably won't be for another month or so if it's going to happen but I'll keep you posted!

:happydance:


----------



## A3my

*jolou* - that is pretty impressive! Super Red :) I take it Sophie is a fan of red?:haha:
*CG* - glad you had a nice weekend away! And good news about your DH as well. My DH called my bump "he" the other day and I had to walk out of the room so he didnt see the tears welling in my hormonal eyes :) little things do mean a lot!
*insomnimama* - ooo how exciting! did you chose to be on team yellow up till now?
*muddles* - thats a lovely idea! 
Hi to all the new may ladies :wave:

Well I have got the dinner on and waiting for DH to get home. We had a row last night about the camping holiday we booked before we found out about LO. He says he refuses to pay towards something that will be hell on earth - the girls and I have been really looking forward to it :( He wants to buy a £700 flat screen TV instead :growlmad::dohh: happy days x x


----------



## maybebaby3

a3my - hope your daughter is better soon! sorry your boss was a tw** when u asked 2 work from home.

logansmama - what a tragic accident. 

insomnimama - great news about the scan!

cactusgirl - glad your oh is so excited about the baby!

abz - i know what u mean about yogurt making a mess. erin dropped a bit of cereal on the floor and i wondered how on earth it managed 2 cover such a large area! lol

it's only monday and am exhausted and still 9wks b4 mat leave! dh is in a better mood so i am hoping it lasts! fingers crossed!


----------



## Pixie81

Someone come and cook me dinner! Lol. I'm still feeling pants and I have so much pain in my chest and ribs that it hurts to breathe. Can't get up to cook dinner. To top it off I've got heartburn cos I'm hungry. DH is at work and DS is in bed so i'm all on my todd.

Insomnimama, you must be so excited. Did you want to find out the sex? 
My DH wants a 4D scan but I think it's a waste of money personally. We had a private scan at 21 weeks to double check the sex. I really don't see the point in paying out all that money at the stage we are at now as we'll be seeing her for real in 8-9 weeks time. I'd rather spend the money on some cute outfits for her! Some of them do come out nice, but some others i've seen look like aliens! LOL. I think i'd be really disappointed if i'd paid £150 for a couple of blurry photos. I will probably end up having another scan at 36 weeks as my baby is breech. Find out for sure on friday when I see my Obstetritian.


----------



## MartaMi

*laura4disney, Smidge* - welcome :flower: 
*insomnimama *- holding fingers crossed for you to get your scan.

I'm so tired. Have to go to sleep but Janno is doing his tantrums in the next bedroom. DH is trying to calm him down but he is so full of energy. Every night is like that but today he is really something crazy :wacko: 
I'm hoping if he sees his mom and spends some time with her it'll be okay for some time.
Tomorow morning I'm not going for a swim. I guess DH doesn't want to go either if he finally can get Janno to sleep.


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies just thought i would leave a little message today! 

I have spent the entire day at uni trying to do some work for my degree and managed to get a little done altho I am so annoyed about the amount of group work they want us to do especially when i get stuck in a group with people who dont want to work. 

I had maccoroni chesse for dinner I have to eat quick and easy things atm because otherwise i go off them! 

Well im off to have a bath a programme called 5 days starts today and i really want to watch it! Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## emera35

Evening :)

Hello to the new May Mummys :) I'm not managing to get online every day at the moment and boy do you girls chat!! So i've probably missed loads of stuff, hope you are all doing as well as can be :hugs:

I'm having a stressful last few days at work, but only 3 days left before i start leave, so woohoo! :happydance:

Things are progressing at home, and we are heading towards ready finally. The pram has been here for a few days now, but there is a chance it might be broken before LO makes an appearance due to the fact that the OH seems to think its some sort of giant Transformer toy and keeps switching it from pram to pushchair every few minutes! :haha: Think he's going for a world record changeover time 

I sympathise with anyone who's LO is still lounging about Transverse. I have the same problem, he's been lying sideways for the last 6 weeks now, and seems totally happy about it.... I keep pointing out to him he'd have more room if he went vertical (either way up would be fine with me at this point) but he seems to love beating the hell out of my hip bones :shrug:

Ah well, i've another consultant appointment tomorrow to see about how my blood disorder is going to affect my labour. It will be nice to know finally what i can bother to put in my birth plan or not, and if i'll need the blood clotting drugs or not. Hopefully that will all pan out ok. Maybe they can give babes a little prod while i'm there, and encourage him to shuffle round a bit :D

Well, best get back to writing menus for all the functions while i'm away (i've about 120 to do still i think :wacko: )

Big :hugs: to all of you :)


----------



## pa2k84

not sure if i have posted or not but i am due May 16th and am having a little boy


----------



## insomnimama

Thanks all. Funny thing is I was initially disappointed (the reality is we don't have the spare $$ to justify a scan) but I had really, genuinely come to terms with it and was happily on team yellow! 

My friend really really wants to know though and given she is trying to sort out what clothes she is going to pass on and to whom (four of her friends are due the same two weeks) I am happy to oblige :rofl: It is very generous of her and will no doubt be a lot of fun anyway. I had a very intense dream last night where I found out it was a boy so we will see if I am right.


----------



## laura4disney

Emera 35 - you're so lucky you finish work in 3 days!! I have 5 weeks left to go and am literally counting down the days!!! Not that long to go though i guess and time is literally flying at the moment!!!


----------



## muddles

Right I am going to be good and try to reply to everybody that has posted today. SOrry if I miss anyone. 

*Logansmama* that's awful poor family. How did the day go? 

*Pussy Galore* how did the scan go?

*A3my * hope your little one is puke free and that you were allowed to work from home. If other people do it then surely you should be allowed to?

*MartaMi* sorry for making you blush. I think it's great that you are keeping so busy. I am very much looking forward to going running again once bubs is here. 

*jolou* pick n mix is what is sticking in my mind from your thread! Damn it! 

*abz* I feel your pain with the yogurt. I dropped one of those yogurt drink things that my H had asked for yesterday and it went everywhere! 

*Cactusgirl * glad your OH is coming round to the idea of the baby actually being here. I think it's easier for us as we can see and feel the changes in our body whereas our OH have to wait until they can feel the movements. Hope your day at work wasn't too boring. 

*insomnimama* that's cool about the scan. Hope it goes well and you get some clear piccies. 

*maybebaby3* glad your OH in a better mood, hope it lasts. 

*hope&faith09* hope you got lots of work done for uni. Yum macaroni cheese. 

*Pixie81* Ow ow ow! I keep forgetting just how big my belly is and bashing into things as i totally misjudge the size of a gap. :lol:

*Emera* my Oh would be exactly the same if our pushchair wasn't at my Mum's house! :lol: I am super jealous of anyone that is about to begin maternity leave. Mine starts on the 15th March so not too long to wait. 

Good news for the transverse ladies I woke up this morning and my bump is a totally different shape! Today i have felt hiccups on the other side (only every had them on the right hand side up until now), felt punches/kicks much higher up and my bump is curved right out to the left so pretty sure baby has turned. Yipee! Hope yours turn soon too, much more comfortable. 

Did I get everyone?! Hope so.


----------



## jolou

ahhh u can rely on me to make u think foooood :D


----------



## A3my

*MartaMi* - sorry to hear about Janno's tantrums, hope he gets to sleep soon!
*H&F09* - I'm going to watch 5 too! I hope its good :)
*emera35* - hehe, thats funny about your OH and the pushchair - he sounds like a gadget man like my DH :haha: 3 days left - lucky you whoop whoop!
*muddles* - great news, sounds like LO has moved!

I cant tell what my little man's position is, I know I never feel his back but I cant tell whats head and whats bottom! He was breech at my 28 week scan and I really hope he turns/has turned :wacko:


----------



## muddles

jolou said:


> ahhh u can rely on me to make u think foooood :D

Always! :rofl:


----------



## Pixie81

insomnimama said:


> Thanks all. Funny thing is I was initially disappointed (the reality is we don't have the spare $$ to justify a scan) but I had really, genuinely come to terms with it and was happily on team yellow!
> 
> My friend really really wants to know though and given she is trying to sort out what clothes she is going to pass on and to whom (four of her friends are due the same two weeks) I am happy to oblige :rofl: It is very generous of her and will no doubt be a lot of fun anyway. I had a very intense dream last night where I found out it was a boy so we will see if I am right.

What does your Mothers Intuition tell you you're having? With my last pregnancy I really wanted a girl, but deep down, I knew I was having a boy... and that's what I had. I could'nt find out in my 20 wk scan, so it was a case of waiting 9 months to find out.

This time round I KNEW we were having a girl before I was even pregnant! It's something we'd always spoke about, so I guess I thought about it so much that I believed it... BUT we ARE having a girl! We are over the moon! x


----------



## jolou

i wish i could tell how harrison is laying, lately i have been feeling alot of movement along my left hip bone, almost like he is crawling and right low down almost as if he about to pop out i can feel something moving with my hand, not sure if its feel, shoulders or what i just know its very uncomfortable!


----------



## A3my

*jolou* - I've never felt hip kicks! I get wierd groin kicks and then he seems to tumble about and punch my stomach wall. 
*pixie* - I was the same this time, I knew it was a boy straight off :)x x


----------



## msp_teen

Hi everyone I found out that* my baby is actually due May 18th*, and he already weighs 3lbs and 5oz he is quite big, they suspect he'll be a little over 8lbs when I give birth!


----------



## muddles

msp_teen said:


> Hi everyone I found out that* my baby is actually due May 18th*, and he already weighs 3lbs and 5oz he is quite big, they suspect he'll be a little over 8lbs when I give birth!

Have changed you to the 18th. Wow sounds like he is going to be a nice and healthy size at birth.


----------



## insomnimama

Pretty sure it's a boy. But I have been wrong many, many times before about other things :rofl:


----------



## msp_teen

muddles said:


> msp_teen said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone I found out that* my baby is actually due May 18th*, and he already weighs 3lbs and 5oz he is quite big, they suspect he'll be a little over 8lbs when I give birth!
> 
> Have changed you to the 18th. Wow sounds like he is going to be a nice and healthy size at birth.Click to expand...

Yeah he is...he is already weighing in at 3lbs 5oz! It stunned me a little today when they told me that!


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies. 

School went okay today... thanks for asking. The older kids were pretty sad - but in my grade (2nd) - most didn't even know. What a relief because I really didn't want to talk about it with them. It was too sad. Even the kids that DID know don't seem to realize the finality of it all though... Its too abstract for them to comprehend I think.

Anyhow.....

I got my DS registered for Pre-Kindergarten today. SO happy about that! What an ordeal it was - a line a mile long - but its done! SO I can check something ELSE off my list! LOVE IT. 

Other than that- I have a check-up tomorrow. Lookin forward to it - as usual - even though it will just be a standard - weigh, measure, heartbeat kind-a visit.... It brings me yet another step closer!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Phew - did anyone else have problems getting on here this morning?!?!? I have been in a cold sweat thinking the site had gone offline!!! Still at least managed to do 2hours work without being distracted!!


----------



## jolou

haha cg yea i was like "noooooo dont be down dont beee downnn i neeed a fix ;) )

logansmama glad everything went ok today/yesterday xx

im just waiting on the plumber to come round to take out the downstairs loo and sink.. not looking forward to the mess


----------



## Moongirl

phew, back online. panic over, can put the brown paper bag away! 

CG - i don't know how you did so well, i've been checking every 2 mins it seems :haha:

I have some great news!! my friend had her baby boy this morning, at 9am. Am so excited for her. Although am dreading to hear the details because she went in Sunday lunchtime to be induced - eeeek! what a looonnnnng time!

Anyway have a nice day girls 

:hugs:


----------



## Windmills

Urgh, had myself in a right old panic last night/this morning! Baby hardly moved yesterday or last night, I was on the verge of going into the emergency admissions at the womens and then felt her a little bit an hour or so ago. Hopefully she's just growing!! Definitely keeping an eye on it though..


----------



## abz

drink some ice cold water honey... should get her wriggling :)

i am so tired. was counting the hours trying to get to sleep again last night and just could not switch off my brain!!

you've all got me thinking about which way up my baby is. i really don't know. at times it feels like i have a massive foot or knee or something in my ribs, but then all the powerful kicks seem to be about my tummy button, and then sometimes, like this morning, i get twangs on my hips, so i'm totally confused!! ha.

abz xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning Ladies,

I had that panic this morning I was like why cant I get on! I need to chat!

Katie Im still getting quiet days but some babies are just quieter than others I think so hopefully she will be this relaxed when she arrives! 

I have put my cot up! It looks fabby and the room is really coming together now. Cant wait for my mum to come over with the paintings as they are really going to make the room special! It looked really good and then OH decided to just pile all the stuff we have bought like the car seat in the middle of the floor! men! 

Anyways Im off to make a drink and have a little relax!


----------



## abz

ha. i feel your pain hope. ours hasn't even been started, and all the baby stuff is piled in there, along with an exercise bike we are waiting for someone to collect, a telly my dad is supposed to be taking and the clothes horse... the car seat and stuff won't fit. that's all in a heap in the living room *sigh*...


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning ladies.. hope you are all well?

I am back to worrying again :cry:

I had my 28 wk mw appt this morning and my fundal height was only measuring 23 :(

Fortunately I had a fetal well being scan on Monday (to make up for all of those hubby missed in early pregnancy!!) and baby was fine but measuring on the small side. She was within the normal parameters so they weren't concerned and simply said she was a small baby.

However I didn't expect my fundal height to be so small.

Anyone else had this? I know that the fundal height isn't wholly accurate but this is quite a difference!!

(I have done a sep post on this on 3rd tri.. my first one actually!!! so apologies if you have already seen this!!)

Thanks :)


----------



## Cactusgirl

Pussygalore - I just don't get how the fundal height measurement works - they seem to measure from the top of the bump to the pubic bone. But having had a nosey at the bump gallery on here some of the girls at 29 weeks are twice the size of me and they you get lovely Martmi on here who is soooo petite - and I know there are parameters we should be between but surely they would be massively different??
I was measuring 30 weeks at 28wk so I don't understand how many weeks the much bigger bumps would be??

Was it you or Fru Fru that posted the information about Fundal Height on a Maybabies thread (might have been in 2nd tri) and the information did say it was an archaic measurement these days?? I would take the information given at the scan as more accurate than the FH.

Katie - hope the movements increase, sure it is just a growth spurt!!

Have finally got around to calling the decorator to do the nursery - I know we should do it ourselves - but I really don't fancy being up a step ladder as I am a danger on the ground at the moment and if wait for DH then LO will be 18 before it is done!!


----------



## Windmills

PG- I hope everything goes okay on Thursday :hugs: No advice as I really don't understand FH! xx


----------



## Windmills

Oh, and my latest worry? Prem labour :lol: Mainly because my bump has dropped (I've had 3 people say how low it looks yesterday/today!), the reduced movement and (TMI!) I've had something like what I expect the clear out before labour is like!! Ah well, just another one to add to the long list of things I worry about I guess xx


----------



## hope&faith09

I had a major prem labour worry the last couple of days realising how unprepared I am for the new arrival, no hospital bag or things to go in it and suddenly thought what if she decides to come i have nothing ready! Maybe I will start getting these bits ready!


----------



## MartaMi

*muddles* - mine is constantly beating me up. He doesn't move a lot but if he moves he kicks me properly. I guess he doesn't have room to move :haha: But mf says he is like he is supposed to be, head down. I don't know, I can feel his kicks everywhere :haha: 
*Pussy Galore* - my fundal height has always been smaller than pregnancy weeks. Last time it was 21cm so about -7cm. And like *Cactusgirl* said, I'm so much smaller than others, how can my fundal height be same with everybody else. So don't worry :hugs: 

I wrote you guys before 10pm I think and Janno fell asleep little after 12am. So I'm pretty tired and going to sleep now.


----------



## abz

PG. try not to worry hon. i was told by my horrid midwife that because i was 'carrying a little extra padding' i would probably measure miles ahead. only to be told i was measuring spot on. which made me think 'oh god, is my baby really small as there really is a lot of flab to take into account...' but she wasn't worried. babies are all different sizes, we all carry different amounts of fluid, some of us have 'extra padding' (patronising witch) and some of us don't. and those of us that do carry it in different places. it can't possibly be a particularly accurate measure. and if you've had a scan to check things i would really really go with that as it will be far more accurate. massive hugs to you honey.

to you too katie. try not to fret!! you've probably eaten something a bit dodgy. and my bump moves up and down and quite often side to side too!! (and i'm not kidding). so try not to worry. but if you really are worried about lack of movement then ring someone about it. i went to get checked out when i freaked out about it and i'm so glad that i did.

and i have absolutely nothing ready either. i started thinking about my hospital bag. i think i bought maternity pads, breast pads and cotton wool and decided that would do it :S obviously there's an awful lot more required....

abz xx


----------



## Janny Wanny

come on may hurry up hehehe....gosh i think i just been bit grumpy lately been thinking OMG this is happening lol and how am i goin to cope with pain im sick when i have period pain lol :( and i dont want the drugs that make ya feel drunk :( dang


----------



## abz

i'm really worried about what i'm going to start coming out with :S


----------



## Pussy Galore

Thanks ladies... you have all been so reasurring :hugs:

.. and on the plus side, I get another NHS scan!!! Will report back!!

Katie.. I'm sorry that you are having a stressful day too. I do agree with Abz.. if you continue to have movement worries do get it checked out. Hope it's just a quiet spell for you.. (I've had enough of those!!!) :)


----------



## Frufru

At my 25w appt the MW did measure my FH but on my notes wrote 'see scan'. She did not comment on my FH when we were talking so assume that either it was fine or was wacked out and that why she marked my notes to refer to scan dates :shrug:

From the different books I have read FH can measure small if your edd has been miscalculated, the baby is riding low in your pelvis or it might be that your baby is doing fine but is just a bit smaller than other babies. FH becomes a bit less accurate the more advanced your pregnancy is but still remains a useful indicator of the size of the baby and amniotic fluid levels - if you measure small they will generally scan just to double check all is well. I hope your scan goes well PG :hugs:

Mmmm - just finishing off a Kinda Bueno yum yum yum :mrgreen:


----------



## abz

chinese for tea for me... so much for being healthy. hee. chicken and mushroom and boiled rice though. so could be much worse. might nick a chip or two off OH though :D

off to watch some supernatural. have a nice evening ladies :)

abz xx


----------



## Wiffie81

Can you add me please. Bubs is due on 30th May, and we will be staying on team yellow until he/she makes and appearance!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pixie81

Hi girls, how are we all this evening? Katiexx, I know exactly how you feel having something new to worry about. There's always something else isn't there? At the moment i'm terrified that i've got pneumonia or something as my chest and ribs are in agony from all the coughing and being sick. It hurts to breath, let alone move. It frightens me as on the last series of The Family (did any of you see it?) Kaki nearly died from pneumonia when she was pregnant and her baby had to be delivered 2 months early. She also had chest pains and breathing difficulties. I must try and get a doctors appointment tomorrow even if it is to ease my worries.

I'm laying down on the sofa with my new laptop table getting ready for One Born Every Minute. I can't wait! I so look forward to Tuesday evenings. Lol.

I bought a new 13.5 tog goose feather and down duvet yesterday in the Matalan sale for £11!!! I love a bargain! We washed all the bedding today and it's been out on the line blowing in the sunshine all day and smells heavenly! I'm so looking forward to getting into bed tonight! x


----------



## Pixie81

Ooh, Abz... chinese!!! YUM! my favourite. I couldn't have a chinese without crispy duck and BBQ ribs though... oooh, and sesame prawn toasts and sweet and sour king prawn balls.... my mough is watering. Drooling like Homer Simpson! Lol


----------



## Pussy Galore

abz said:


> chinese for tea for me... so much for being healthy. hee. chicken and mushroom and boiled rice though. so could be much worse. might nick a chip or two off OH though :D
> 
> off to watch some supernatural. have a nice evening ladies :)
> 
> abz xx

Abz.. hubby and I love Supernatural and have seen every episode!! :blush:

Enjoying the new season but I got slightly lost during the last episode cos I was on B&B and not concentrating!! Hubby had to explain it to me!! :haha:

Pixie... your new duvet sounds heavenly!! About to settle down for One Born Every Minute too!!


----------



## Sam9kids

I loooooooooooooovvvvvvvvveeeeeeeee supernatural! And Jensen Ackles (Dean) mmmmmmmmmm i could eat him for breakfast! Really dont know how my son ended up with a similar name?!?!?!? lolol

Can my Jenson be added as now born?

ETA: oh just seen he has been!


----------



## muddles

Sam9kids said:


> I loooooooooooooovvvvvvvvveeeeeeeee supernatural! And Jensen Ackles (Dean) mmmmmmmmmm i could eat him for breakfast! Really dont know how my son ended up with a similar name?!?!?!? lolol
> 
> Can my Jenson be added as now born?
> 
> ETA: oh just seen he has been!

Sorry should have checked what you wanted beside your name and due date. Is there a different comment/picture you would prefer? Jenson being born was what made me think it would be nice to update the thread as each of us has our baby, though didn't expect to be doing it so early! hope your little man is doing well. :hugs:


----------



## LulaBug

Hey everyone, I'm really not sure if my name is added to this list, I can't remember.
Just incase I'm not, I'd like to introduce myself and say hi!

My name is Abbie, I'm 23 and expecting my first baby (a boy) on 19th May.

Yay for May Babies! :D xx


----------



## muddles

Yay every day in May we have at least one baby due! 

Welcome newbies.


----------



## emera35

Evening :)

Hope everyone is ok this evening, a baby due every day in May, yay, go us!! :happydance:

Well, i'm really happy today, best ever consultants appointment! My FH is measuring perfect finally (was a couple of weeks ahead for a while) all clear on the GD :thumbup: and my blood treatments have worked perfectly so i've been taken off consultant care! (although i still can't have a home birth, but hey, never expected that anyway). The biggest bonus is, i felt babes doing something massive this morning, it nearly made me feel sick it was so intense. Turns out that he has assumed the position and is head down! :happydance: my bump is all pointy now :haha: so nice not to have a weirdly wide low bump :) I just hope he stays there!

Just one thing about FH measurements, i had my FH measured 3 consecutive weeks and it was 23cm, 19cm and 21cm in that order, so if the measurement is slightly off it seems alot different.

Chinese dinner and supernatural! :thumbup:

Watching One Born Every Minute now :)

Big :hugs: xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Evening Ladies!

Well I haven't read all the posts I\ve missed in the last few days yet - I'm working my way through them! We ha

d a lovely couple of nights away though. very relaxing :) I had a pre-natal spa treatment yesterday and OMG it was amazing - I felt like a different woman! It was such a nice treat - I'd recommend it to any of you ladies needing some pampering! We also did a bit of shopping but I only bought a few baby things, and a few maternity tops etc. I think hubby was in shock that I didn't buy more, but I'm waiting until I baby is here and I'v lost some weight and then I'll go a bit mad and buy some nice new clothes and shoes :)

Even though we had a lovely time it was still nice to get home, very odd thinking my next night away from home might be if I'm in hospital though . . . eek!! 

Well I'd better go try to catch up some more lol!!!!!

x


----------



## babyhope

Ladies are any of you getting fatigue again? I had it bad in the 1st trimester and now it has returned! I swear I am ready to pass out! Yesterday after work I got in bed and slept for 2 hours, I could have slept the whole day but I was worried I wouldn't be able to go back to bed in the night. Today it is getting me again, I am soooo tired. I don't want to do anything except get in bed!


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies. I had my appt today. Went fine - except I don't really like the doctor I saw. I go to a group practice - so I see my regular doc all the time, but towards the end they have you rotate through the other docs so you can meet them all. Today I saw one of the 2 male docs... He just has no real bedside manner. Very cold, scientific, by the book... blah. I don't care for that... 

Anyhow though - I am also confused about the fundal height thing... I feel like a giant - I really am HUGE - but I actually remembered to ask about my FH today, and I was measuring 32cm, and I am 31+3 right now - so I am basically right where I should be. Doesn't make sense how all these women of different sizes and shapes could all be measuring the same cm.... hmmmm.... something to ponder. Either way though - being told I was measuring correct made me feel better since I feel like I am measuring 10 weeks ahead of what I should be!


----------



## Sarahwoo

babyhope said:


> Ladies are any of you getting fatigue again? I had it bad in the 1st trimester and now it has returned! I swear I am ready to pass out! Yesterday after work I got in bed and slept for 2 hours, I could have slept the whole day but I was worried I wouldn't be able to go back to bed in the night. Today it is getting me again, I am soooo tired. I don't want to do anything except get in bed!

Me!!! After work on Friday I got home and was sooo tired, and thought I'd nap for a bit - and napped for about 3 hours and still felt ready for bed when I woke up!!

I guess we just need to start taking things a bit easy? Easier said than done lol!


----------



## Windmills

I have a scan 2 weeks today :happydance: I can't believe time is going so quick, it's 7 weeks since my anomaly scan :wacko:


----------



## LulaBug

I'm feeling a lot more tired than usual now, I'm back to having afternoon naps again :)


----------



## Sarahwoo

LulaBug said:


> I'm feeling a lot more tired than usual now, I'm back to having afternoon naps again :)

Yay for afternoon naps!! I had so many plans for when I start mat leave but now I'm thinking I might just sleep and laze about!!


----------



## LulaBug

Sarahwoo said:


> LulaBug said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling a lot more tired than usual now, I'm back to having afternoon naps again :)
> 
> Yay for afternoon naps!! I had so many plans for when I start mat leave but now I'm thinking I might just sleep and laze about!!Click to expand...

So many people have been telling me enjoy all the sleep I can because I wont be able to when the baby is born so who am I to argue? lol! :haha:


----------



## A3my

hi everyone, I've missed pages!! ultra busy day :(

anyway, I love supernatural too - Dean is yummy! 

I've got the fatigue back bigtime too *babyhope* I dont help myself because I sit up watching rubbish TV when I should be tucked up in bed but i feel very zombie like in the afternoons.

*Katie* - did you get your hair re-styled?

1 week until my next MW appt - I really want to know what position he's it, I just cant work it out. My bump seems lower too Katie, I wondering if hes transverse.

right, time to make packed lunches and iron school uniforms. living it large woohoo! x x x


----------



## abz

good morning everyone :)

we are loving supernatural, but we only just discovered it!! watched the first three episodes of season 2 last night. so no giving away the details :D

i think both dean and sam are yummy, although sam looks so young. i bet he's about 30 in season 2 though. ha. hang on. i feel an imdb moment coming on... no, no. in season 2 he would probably have been about 24-25, which is younger than me. so that's ok. ha. i'm not going mad :)

how are you all doing this morning? OH has started yelling in his sleep so am rather annoyed as would have had at least 7 hours of sleep last night with a couple of minor wakeups. as it is i was awake at least once an hour again *sigh*.

abz xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning ladies, 

I am feeling tired all the time again now, but I have also iron tablets which are helping a little. I am finding some nights I just cant sleep but last night I actually managed to get my head down and got some sleep! We are going to a nearly new sale on Saturday with some friends so hopefully we will pick up a few bargains! 

Right im off to get some work done! x x x


----------



## Pussy Galore

I am definitely team Dean!! :haha:

I am also back to feeling quite tired and I am out of the office all day today so it is going to be long day :(

Have a good day everyone :)


----------



## Windmills

A3my said:


> *Katie* - did you get your hair re-styled?


I did, I ended up with highlights which I lovee. Don't love when people call them streaks though :lol: It's funny how much difference your hair colour can make- I always felt really pale with my hair dark and I feel fab now :)


----------



## Windmills

And I suspect I'll be going to the Womens this evening for a trace- definite reduced movement, I'm not feeling her even close to 10 times a day! If I wasn't so scared of my boss I'd probably go sooner. Ah well, I bet everything's fine, just want to be sure :)


----------



## Windmills

Oh, AND I've got a hairband on and it's squeezing my head already but I don't want to take it off because it's too nice :dohh:


----------



## Frufru

Morning Girls,

Ooohh Jenson Ackles now he is a hottie. I first saw him in the 2nd season of Dark Angel. When I saw he was in the lead for Supernatural I was so happy - however, turns out I am a bit of a wuss and can't watch it as it is too scary and gives me nightmares :blush: :dohh:

My hips still feel like my pelvis is on fire whilst being ripped apart :wacko: but I spoke to my MW yesterday and have an appt with the physio on Monday :thumbup: Hopefully they may be able to do something to help me out. In the meantime though I think I am starting to adjust to the broken nights of very little sleep which will be useful for when LO arrives :winkwink: 

Oooh - good news! I got my pay review letter for this year today. Now admittedly my annual payrise is only a mere £63.50 (works out about an extra £4 a month net in my pocket), however I did get a bonus of a few hundred pounds :thumbup: It has made me very happy as the bonus will pay for 2/3 of our wedding costs rather than me raiding our savings :happydance:

Yay for the new duvet and freshly laundered bedclothes Pixie :) I managed to dry ours outside yesterday too :mrgreen:

Sarahwoo - the spa treatment sounds lovely, I am glad you had a nice time. One of my friends bough me a massage session as a thank you for helping her out recently. The salon does do a pregnancy massage but I think I will save it and use it in the summer as a treat after LO is here.

I am totally with you ladies on the need for daytime naps - however I suspect that in my case it is due me not sleeping properly at night because of my hips.

:thumbup: on your FH and appt Logansmama.

Well LO has just woken up - I think I will take us outside for some fresh air while I hang out todays washing. Then later I have One Born Every Minute from last night to watch - might watch that when I have lunch.

Have a fab day everyone :hugs:


----------



## A3my

morning :) 

*abz* - poor you, are they like night terrors that your OH has? 

*H&F* - I love bargains :)

*PG* - hope your day out of office isnt too bad!

We finally tracked down all the baby clothes from my daughters in the loft. There were actually quite a few really nice newborn babygrows/vests. I think they stayed nice because they werent in them long. Luckily I was very against pink back then and most of them were unisex :happydance: the girls had a lovely time going through them with me, I let them keep a couple of outfits for their teddies.


----------



## Frufru

PS:

For those in the UK, courstesy of moneysavingexpert.com:

Asda are selling Size 1 own brand disposable nappies at £1.00 for a Pack of 48 at the moment, making them 2.1p each (normally £3.75 a pack)


----------



## Cactusgirl

Morning everyone I have not seen Supernatural for a while but I can definitely see the attraction ladies :winkwink:

Well after taking a few steps forward with my DH last night was a few steps back. I was really looking forward to watching One Born Every Minute and DH said he would watch it with me and he was messing with his iphone for ages. I asked him if he was watching it and he said he was - but then when I looked back he was messing with the phone again. This happened a few more times and then I completely lost it (I am blaming the hormones!) I was crying and shouting at him that he did not understand how scared I am and how I wanted to watch these programmes with him to help us both. He does not want to be present at the birth so have arranged a doula - but still want him to know what it might entail. (I have never shouted at him before) :cry:

He did then stop playing with his phone but to be honest the bloody dog seemed more concerned I was crying and came over to console me more than DH. We hardly then spoke again before we went to bed (we are in separate rooms at the moment because of my snoring and tossing and turning) and I sobbed myself to sleep. :cry:

I just feel like I have given him a get out of jail free card by arranging a doula but he could still be supportive of me being frightened etc about the birth.

I don't know! :shrug: I just always imagined that being pregnant would be a magical time and I would have a supportive partner that could not do enough but sometimes dreams are shattered!!

Woe is me this morning! Sorry!!! :nope:


----------



## Cactusgirl

FruFru - fab news on the bonus and thanks for the Asda heads up!!


----------



## Moongirl

ha ha ha katie, the price we girls pay to look good, eh :winkwink: I really fancy getting my hair cut now, wonder when i can fit it in :)

CG - sorry to hear your OH is being a bum. For the moment I'm still in denial about the birth, so not sure if mine will be any more supportive when i start to properly worry about it! but i know what you mean - i feel like everything is changing for me (between the pains, sleepless nights, worrying about prams/nursery furniture/etc) but it's not really real for him yet. don't get me wrong i wouldn't swap with him if i could - i love feeling my little bubs everyday - but its just a bit overwhelming sometimes! Anyway, that was a bit of a waffle :haha: Hope things get better soon :hugs:

I'm also getting tired again. And hormonal!

how's everyone else today?

:hugs:

ps i haven't seen supernatural, and feel like i'm now missing out! will need to investigate ;)


----------



## A3my

Cactusgirl said:


> Well after taking a few steps forward with my DH last night was a few steps back. I was really looking forward to watching One Born Every Minute and DH said he would watch it with me and he was messing with his iphone for ages. I asked him if he was watching it and he said he was - but then when I looked back he was messing with the phone again. This happened a few more times and then I completely lost it (I am blaming the hormones!) I was crying and shouting at him that he did not understand how scared I am and how I wanted to watch these programmes with him to help us both. He does not want to be present at the birth so have arranged a doula - but still want him to know what it might entail. (I have never shouted at him before) :cry:
> 
> He did then stop playing with his phone but to be honest the bloody dog seemed more concerned I was crying and came over to console me more than DH. We hardly then spoke again before we went to bed (we are in separate rooms at the moment because of my snoring and tossing and turning) and I sobbed myself to sleep. :cry:
> 
> I just feel like I have given him a get out of jail free card by arranging a doula but he could still be supportive of me being frightened etc about the birth.
> 
> I don't know! :shrug: I just always imagined that being pregnant would be a magical time and I would have a supportive partner that could not do enough but sometimes dreams are shattered!!

Hey *CG* - I have ups and downs with my DH too. This baby wasnt planned and he was very against the idea. HE supported me through initial problems (large NT and consequent tests) but now its very up and down. I get comments like "well you got yourself pregnant". I dont get any emotional support from him. He also refuses to make any allowances for me being tired/bulky/feeling like crap from heartburn and doesnt let me have a break. i think its really sad your OH doesnt want to be at the birth, and there for you! My DH doesnt want my mum there but then says well just have your mum and I wont be there when I say I am worried about not having someone who cares there. I'm terrified about giving birth to a baby he doesnt love :( Just wanted to say you're not alone and I wish I could have had the fairytale pregnancy too x x x :hugs:


----------



## A3my

katie_xx said:


> A3my said:
> 
> 
> *Katie* - did you get your hair re-styled?
> 
> 
> I did, I ended up with highlights which I lovee. Don't love when people call them streaks though :lol: It's funny how much difference your hair colour can make- I always felt really pale with my hair dark and I feel fab now :)Click to expand...

 - woohoo! :happydance: do we get to see a pic? sod your boss, go get checked now. baby is more important x x x


----------



## Cactusgirl

A3my said:


> Just wanted to say you're not alone and I wish I could have had the fairytale pregnancy too x x x :hugs:

Thanks Moongirl and A3my!

A3my that quote is exactly it!! :hugs:


----------



## Windmills

I'll get a pic on soon, if I ever get an acceptable one :blush: Pregnancy has made my face huge!

Amy and CG, I'm sorry to hear how unsupportive your OHs are. Vinny was absolutely awful when I was in first and early second tri, but he seems to have sorted himself out now. I'm sure once your LOs are here they'll be made up :hugs:


----------



## A3my

Cactusgirl said:


> A3my said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say you're not alone and I wish I could have had the fairytale pregnancy too x x x :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Moongirl and A3my!
> 
> A3my that quote is exactly it!! :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: :flower:


----------



## insomnimama

There is not one sentence that could piss me off more than "well you got yourself pregnant." What are you, the bloody Virgin Mary? Even she had some divine intervention :rofl: 

Don't tolerate it, girls. 

CG, if I were you I would ANNOUNCE to OH that he is going to be there, that the doula will support him just as much as you (they are trained to be supportive to OHs as well), and that you will let him prepare however he wants, but that he would be advised to do SOMETHING because he is in for a big shock if he goes in without knowing what to expect. 

And at the end of the day: don't worry too much. There are plenty of OHs who are crap during pregnancy (and even the first three months) but that after the baby starts getting a personality they really come into their own as dads. 

That said: No excuses for men. :gun: They need to show up, and help out. 

Do they (or you collectively) have any friends that could talk to them about being a new dad? Sometimes it helps to commiserate with another man. 

:hugs: to you both :hugs:


----------



## Moongirl

ow ow ow owwwww! my baby has just moved and wedged some part of itself under my left rib!! What is that all about :wacko: any ideas how i can get him/her to shift?! haha, i didn't think s/he could really reach up there yet :dohh:

:hugs:


----------



## Cactusgirl

insomnimama said:


> Do they (or you collectively) have any friends that could talk to them about being a new dad? Sometimes it helps to commiserate with another man.
> 
> :hugs: to you both :hugs:

Thanks insomnimama!

It does not help that one of Mr CG's friends who is a dad of 2 told him there is a not a lot the bloke can do for the first EIGHT months!??!?! And he seems to have taken it literally!! I am trying to get him to meet up with some of MY friends partners who have been more supportive!!

I have seen him with older kids say 2yrs and he is really good with them but he does not seem to have any interest in the earlier ages! He has looked up how to teach LO to ride a bike but I am still trying to learn how to change a nappy!! :dohh:


----------



## Cactusgirl

Moongirl - no idea how to get LO to move!! I have no idea how they make it so high?! Why don't the other organs get in the way?!?


----------



## Sarahwoo

Moongirl said:


> ow ow ow owwwww! my baby has just moved and wedged some part of itself under my left rib!! What is that all about :wacko: any ideas how i can get him/her to shift?! haha, i didn't think s/he could really reach up there yet :dohh:
> 
> :hugs:

Mine keeps doing this - ouch! Give baby a poke and see if you can make him/her move :)

I don't know about you guys but I feel like my bump is growing really, really quickly now - I feel massive!! I had such a rubbish nights sleep, tossing and turning, my hips hurt so much :( Ad my back, and heartburn . . . . well you guys all know what its like!!

I've got a referal to the physio for my hips so I just need to call and make an appointment - has anyone else seen a physio? What do they do? My midwife hasn't mentioned SPD but I'm pretty sure thats what it is, some days I can hardly walk, its horrible!

Sorry to hear that some of you ladies are having OH issues :( My OH is lovely and has been a superstar (though he jokes that he doesn't know what I'm complaining about since 'he did all the hard work'!!) and I've noticed that now I'm getting bigger if I have a twinge or a kick that takes my breath away or makes me go 'ouch' he has a look of panic on his face lol!!! He's very chilled about the birth - he has a child with his ex wife and although that was 15 years ago it seems to have given him some confidence, if you know what I mean? He doesn't talk about it though - if he kept telling me what happened with his ex I think I'd have to tell him to shut up :)

My main problem at the moment is me!!! I just feel so unattractive and I feel like all my confidence has gone, I just want to be at home feeling safe and I don't even really want to talk to anyone. I feel really, really vunerable. I feel like I'm a rubbish wife - waddling about and not been able to do so much stuff, the house isn't as tidy as normal because I feel so tired. OH thinks I'm bonkers but its really upsetting me :(


----------



## Moongirl

Cactusgirl said:


> I have no idea how they make it so high?! Why don't the other organs get in the way?!?

think they did, baby just kicked them out the way, haha!!



Sarahwoo said:


> My main problem at the moment is me!!! I just feel so unattractive and I feel like all my confidence has gone, I just want to be at home feeling safe and I don't even really want to talk to anyone. I feel really, really vunerable. I feel like I'm a rubbish wife - waddling about and not been able to do so much stuff, the house isn't as tidy as normal because I feel so tired. OH thinks I'm bonkers but its really upsetting me :(

i'm with you :hugs: - i was complaining about this the other day on another thread (or it could have been this one! lol). It really frustrates me that i can't lift things about like i would normally, and that i get so sore/tired from doing simple things like cleaning! I know it really doesn't matter in the big scheme but sometimes i just feel a bit useless and fed up! And i can't concentrate on work either, so feel really unproductive at the end of the day :growlmad: harumph.


----------



## Sam9kids

muddles said:


> Sam9kids said:
> 
> 
> I loooooooooooooovvvvvvvvveeeeeeeee supernatural! And Jensen Ackles (Dean) mmmmmmmmmm i could eat him for breakfast! Really dont know how my son ended up with a similar name?!?!?!? lolol
> 
> Can my Jenson be added as now born?
> 
> ETA: oh just seen he has been!
> 
> Sorry should have checked what you wanted beside your name and due date. Is there a different comment/picture you would prefer? Jenson being born was what made me think it would be nice to update the thread as each of us has our baby, though didn't expect to be doing it so early! hope your little man is doing well. :hugs:Click to expand...

I dont know maybe put Jenson William 28.02.2010 weighing 3lb 10 1/2

That ok? x


----------



## A3my

*sarahwoo* - I see a physio, I was in a car accident at 12 weeks and now have a lot of pelvic pain. She makes me strip to my undies :blush: and lie down :blush::blush: and then she tries different ways of moving bits of my pelvis to alleviate the pain. The she gives me exercises to do to work different muscles to strengthen my pelvis x x


----------



## Pussy Galore

Afternoon ladies!

Well my day out of the office went so well, I am back in the office much earlier than expected... and that is not a good thing really!!

And how much to catch up on in one morning.. :wacko:

Katie... glad the hair appt went well! I'm like you and get such a confidence boost from getting my hair done!! We definitely needs pics! I also agree that your LO is more important than work, so get it checked out... fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Frufru.. I love that you admit that you are too scared to watch Supernatural!! You should watch it purely for the totty!! :blush:

CG.. so sorry to hear about the issues you are having with OH. I have read so many similar stories on B&B and have come to the conclusion that men are just totally different beings! My OH is incredibly laid back about everything and perhaps has not been as supporitve as I had hoped he would be from time to time, but he has always been there when it mattered and I cannot imagine going through birth without him there. Although I am a first time Mum, my sister has said that labour was one of the most intimate and magical bonds she and her hubby shared and I hope it will be the same for us (unless I turn into a raving loony on gas and air!!). I do hope things improve for you :hugs:

Right.. I have to get on with some work sadly..!!


----------



## Windmills

I ended up leaving work at 12 to go in for a trace- after lots of waiting and faffing around deciding where to send me because they were reaaally busy, I spent 40 minutes on the CTG and met all the criteria :) So fab news for me, I'm so happy :wohoo: 
And like (I think it was!) PG said, the midwives are lovely and don't make you feel bad for going in :thumbup:


----------



## Moongirl

Katie, that's great hun, you must be so relieved! Our babies are little monkeys for making us worry so much! Glad everything is fine though :hugs:


----------



## bexxie

I have just been called by GP's saying a urine sample they requested as a follow-up to another one, confused yet I am.....has come back with problems and they need to see me? Friday is earliest wish they would tell me? All I can think is origianally some rine was sent away after Ketones were discovered in it and then they phoned and said could i do a repeat sample so thats the one I have phone call from but the weird thing is the recent sample,I gave MW one tube and GP's other and MW's said there were no ketones so now I am thinking what the hell is it they have found?


Is Strep B urine tested?
x


----------



## Moongirl

hi bexxie

sorry, i don't know anything about the urine tests or what they might have found. All i can tell you is that my friend who had strep b was tested by a swab not a urine sample. 

hopefully they'll put your mind at ease on friday

:hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies.

Well I went off to buy a new bra today, and I have come back upset. I am so unhappy with how my body especially my boobs look. I was overweight to start with and wasnt happy with looking at my body but I didnt even want to look at my boobs as the seem to have dropped really low. Sorry for moaning, I know its all part of pregnancy but it makes me feel so ugly like I dont even want to look at myself. 

On the plus side we bought a steriliser £10 off a baby monitor for £19.99 (save £20) and a play gym for £35 which was 20% off! so was a little happier about that. 

How is everyone else today? x x x


----------



## Pussy Galore

Hope&faith.. I too am having similar body issues at the mo.. :cry:

Katie.. I am so glad all is well with your LO. I had a similar experience, the mw's couldn't have been nicer and I would not be afriad to go back if I had movement worries :)

Bexxie... I am fairly sure that urine is tested for three things

1. protein - which can be an indicator for pre eclampsia combined with an increase in blood pressure
2. bacteria - which can be an indicator of infection (easily treated with antibiotics)
3. sugar - an indicator of gestational diabetes

It does frustrate me that they couldn't put your mind at rest on the phone rather than have you stress until Friday.... grrrr. Hope all goes Ok :)

I am actually on a night out tonight... nothing exciting but a night out none the less (and on a school night too eh!?!?) :happydance:


----------



## Moongirl

oh have a good time PG!!!

i'm still getting kicked in the ribs, what a strange sensation! hopefully it won't go on alll night!

have a good night girls, whatever you're doing,

:hugs:


----------



## MartaMi

*Wiffie81, LulaBug* - welcome :flower: 
*katie_xx* - hope everything went well :thumbup: 
*Cactusgirl* - sorry for your OH doesn't understand you. We haven't talked with OH about birth but I know she was present when Janno and Janely were born. That time seems so far away. 

I found a dress for my graduation :happydance: In front view you can't tell I'm preg if you don't know. Okey, going to help Janely study Maths :wacko:


----------



## Windmills

Oh I LOVE today :wohoo: My OH got a fab new job, we're going to be doing really well for money when I'm on maternity leave so we're over the moon!!


----------



## maybebaby3

great news katie :yipee:


----------



## muddles

Sam9kids said:


> muddles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam9kids said:
> 
> 
> I loooooooooooooovvvvvvvvveeeeeeeee supernatural! And Jensen Ackles (Dean) mmmmmmmmmm i could eat him for breakfast! Really dont know how my son ended up with a similar name?!?!?!? lolol
> 
> Can my Jenson be added as now born?
> 
> ETA: oh just seen he has been!
> 
> Sorry should have checked what you wanted beside your name and due date. Is there a different comment/picture you would prefer? Jenson being born was what made me think it would be nice to update the thread as each of us has our baby, though didn't expect to be doing it so early! hope your little man is doing well. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know maybe put Jenson William 28.02.2010 weighing 3lb 10 1/2
> 
> That ok? xClick to expand...

That is absolutely fine, it's your baby so I will put whatever you like! I have updated the first page. Hope Jenson is doing really well today and growing bigger and stronger every day.


----------



## msp_teen

Is it just me or does tiredness seem to be reinstalled around this time in pregnancy....ughhh so sleepy!


----------



## Windmills

Completely agree, I'm exhausted :(


----------



## msp_teen

katie_xx said:


> Completely agree, I'm exhausted :(

I get drained everyday at the same time and I just have to go to sleep, its kind of annoying!


----------



## A3my

*Katie* - great news on LO being ok and on your OH getting a job :happydance:

*h&F* - my body feels ruined - I have really low boobs now, I wear a support bra all day and eve and only sleep without it.

*PG* - have a great night!

My OH has come home in another foul mood. I was so happy a couple of weeks ago but now I just want to leave him! When he's like this he makes me feel utterly crap, like calling me lazy for not wanted to get up when in actual fact i get terrible pelvic pain that kills when i stand up or sit down :( and i thought we were meant to be the hormonal ones! :dohh::nope:

*msp_teen* yup me too :sleep:


----------



## maybebaby3

*A3my*I hear u! my OH yesterday said that this pregnancy is more of a problem than anything and why i wanted 2 have another baby is beyond him!!! Like hello!!! we BOTH decided 2 try 4 another. I hope your OH snaps out of it soon A3my! :hugs: 

*CG* My OH refuses 2 watch anything baby related and goes off in a strop when i am watching any baby stuff or supernanny etc. Men r not v good in pregnancy as is my experience. My OH has said he doesnt want 2 b at the birth as the hospital is where he works and as he's signed off sick at the mo he doesnt want 2 set foot in there. my mum was with me with the other 2 so hopefully she will be this time 2! also hopefully my friend who is a midwife and doing all my antenatal checks will be able to deliver baby.

*Hope&faith*I feel fat and horrible most of the time. my bum is huge and my bump feels way 2 big 4 7months! am suffering bad backache, rib pain and spd. i'm sure i never felt this bad with my other pregnancies. i musy be getting old!!! :wacko:

am so tired so am hopefully going 2 get an early night. was up til 11.45pm last night doing housework and i dont intend 2 do that 2night. i just have 2 load up dishwasher and wipe surfaces in kitchen. the ironing can wait til 2moro. OH has gone 2 his mum's so god knows what time he'll be back. he's such a mummy's boy :dohh:


----------



## babyhope

I am having body issues too:wacko:

But seriously my doctor is making me hate him! I have gained a total of 7 pounds this pregnancy and he keeps freaking me out! I know I am overweight (US size 18) but he doesn't want me gaining any weight...he actually told me to lose some weight:growlmad: For 7 months I don't think 7 pounds is bad, but that is all he over talks about, telling me big mommies=big babies. I am starting to dislike my appointments because he spends the whole time lecturing me on gaining weight. It does hurt my feelings and I am so glad hubby works through them and doesn't go because it would be so embarrassing:cry: I am getting so frustrated I feel like I can't enjoy my pregnancy!


----------



## A3my

thanks *maybebaby3*, what I find hardest is that he's a total t0sser and then i get really upset - 1/2 hr later he asks "whats wrong with you, why are you in such a funny mood" :growlmad: MEN! 

*babyhope* - 7lbs is all you have gained! thats fab. Whatever your pre-pregnancy size it shows you havent used pregnancy as an excuse to go mad (like some of us) and I wouldve thought he should congratulate you on maintaining a steady weight. Tell your mean doc to stop stressing you!

think my silly bubs has moved into a transverse position now - I have a strip of lump if that makes sense!


----------



## LogansMama

babyhope - I don't care what your doctor says - or what size you were to start - 7 lbs is great! Thats NOTHING! The baby is AT LEAST 3-4 lbs right now, then add the extra fluid and such - and it means you really haven't put on ANY weight! You are fine!


----------



## LogansMama

Today I feel huge and uncomfortable. Baby is pressing hard on my bladder today and I have the constant urge to pee. ITs super annoying.

I went to the chiropractor today. That was nice. I feel much better than I did earlier. My hips were a mess before. They still ache - but not like they did. This was a different guy than I go to normally... I think I will go back to my other guy next time. This one is more money hungry. He said he wants to see me weekly from now till I give birth. Sorry - but I have too much other crap going on for that to even be possible... as much as I'd love to go every week. My other guy just tells me to come when I want... I like that better. Plus - the other guy adjusts my WHOLE body - from head to toe - this one just did my back and hips. Def going back to my old guy! Still highly recommending you girls go if you haven;t been yet though. What a relief I feel now! I am actually WALKING normal and not like a duck for now!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Sarahwoo - your OH sounds wonderful!! Don't worry about not being able to do as much good grief we are in the 3rd tri!!! I know what you mean about your body it still catches me by suprise everytime I catch sight of myself in the mirror!!

Bexxie - hope the resample is ok. I got called back with DH for him to have a blood test after my 13 week results with no explanation and convinced myself I had HIV or something. I don't think the hospitals realise what they put us through!!

Hope&Faith don't worry about moaning about that on here - I think most of us are thinking something similar - I know I am!!

Katie - glad the trace went well and you have been reassured. FANTASTIC news about Vinnie's job - what a relief!!

Logansmama - that chiropractors session sounds lovely

Babyhope - 7lbs?!?! Is you dr insane?? Most of that is baby for goodness sake.

PG - get you, out on a school night!! Hope you had a good one!

Well I have taken the day off work and having a proper baby day!!! I am going to go to Mothercare in a bit, set up my baby plan and order as much stuff as I can. I have my doula coming for lunch to chat about birth plans etc. Then I have a pregnancy massage booked for 4:30. My MIL and sister got me vouchers for Xmas and this is the 2nd session - the first was amazing!!!



Have a good day ladies!!
x


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning ladies...

Well I am shattered today since I went to bed way past my usual bed time, but it was great to have a night out (even though it was work related!)

And I get to finish early because I have my growth scan a 4.15pm so fingers crossed!

CG... have a lovely day... it sounds like you have lots of nice things planned :)

Katie.. great news on OH's new job!! :happydance:


----------



## abz

good morning everyone :)

katie!! fantastic news about vinne's job. i know you were so worried about it. what is he going to be doing?

i too am totally shattered. although i said yesterday morning to the guy i work with 'oh god, how can it only be 9.20. how can i be this tired when it's only 9.20' and he said 'but abi, you're always this tired'... ah. maybe i mention i could just go to bed a little too often :S oops...

just had cold pizza for brekkie. my idea of a healthy dinner quite obviously went out the window. it was a veg pizza though... so there's almost a single nutrient in it :D still. it's stopped me feeling sick this morning :)

how is everyone else doing?

good luck with your scan PG :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning Ladies, 

Well I am off on another mission to buy nursing bras today. My favourite most comfortable bra atm is from ann summers and OH suggested I just get another comfy one and a nursing one but not really sure what I need to be honest! I think I need to be measured up again but dont really want to know what size I am! 

Trying to convince OH he wants to take me to frankie and bennys for lunch.

I am a little concerened about movements from baby she seems real quiet atm not sure whether to contact my midwife or not as whenever I speak to her its like im an inconvinence. 

Hope everyone has a lovely day! x x xx


----------



## Windmills

I want Frankie & Benny's. BBQ chicken lasange! 
Thanks for all the congrats on V's new job :) He's going to be GM of a wine bar, it's a hugeee place in quite a rough area but he's been given a massive budget by the company and is planning a fab refurb :happydance: Dead excited, full of ideas for it aswell- he's just thinking about sounds systems and big tellys of course :dohh:


----------



## kellyfinb

kellyfinb
5th May
Blue


----------



## hope&faith09

Wow Katie thats brill news about his job ... so glad things can be a little less stressful for you now. This week seems to be going past so quickly! cant wait for the weekend now tho, people at university are doing my head in! I hate group work and when its an hour drive to get in it is so annoying when people dont turn up or change the day at the last minute. Sorry for the rant! x


----------



## abz

rant away hon. was going to ask you how the uni stuff was going :)

i can't wait for the weekend either. i'm exhausted. am in work on my own today so am taking it a little bit easier than i did yesterday :)

abz xx


----------



## A3my

Morning :)

*logansmama* - glad the chiropractor sorted you out for now :wohoo:
*CG* - have a lovely indulgent day. I know someone else who is getting a pregnancy massage - do they massage you all over? does it involve getting naked? :blush:
*PG* - glad you had a good night, do let us know how the scan goes x 
*H&F09* - dont worry about bugging your midwife! as for the other people in your groups, is that taken into consideration by tutors or anything? Its not fair when other people affect you with their laziness!
*katie* - Vinnie's job sounds really exciting!

Well I am knackered too - cant believe its only 10.30am. I was having wierd baby dreams last night, cant remember what happened but I know I was half awake feeling all unsettled. I'm starving as well but I was a PIG yesterday. I ate 5 big jam donuts :blush::oops:#-o . . . . . and 2 double deckers :nope:


----------



## Moongirl

katie_xx said:


> full of ideas for it aswell- he's just thinking about sounds systems and big tellys of course :dohh:

haha, sounds like a bloke's dream job!!! congrats to him, hope it works out well.

CG - sounds great, i really fancy a massage, or a facial, or maybe getting my nails done.... oh the things i have planned for maternity leave :winkwink:

Good luck for the scan today Abz - let us know how you get on!

I'm really tired today too, all day yesterday and all night my baby has been practising kick boxing, no joke! It's like s/he's suddenly discovered s/he has the run of my whole belly and is bloody well gonna use it all :haha: At least baby is getting more exercise than mummy is at the moment!

I have another physio appointment this afternoon, and i'm getting a tens machine to try to help with my rib pain - fingers crossed it helps!!

have a nice day all

:hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Well in group work you all get the same mark no matter who has done what! Im still transcripting interviews so its not too hard atm it just takes along time! I am at least on my last transcript now so hopefully I can finish it today and then start analysing tomorrow. Sorry Im talking boring things! 

Back to food ... im so hungry OH hinted at a pizza hut but im not sure if I can be bothered to drive across! Anyways off to make a cupa!


----------



## Smidge

is it just me or is anyone more scared by the idea of being a mum than the idea of labour and birth?


----------



## Moongirl

uggg hope&faith - i hate transcribing!!! Have to do it quite a lot in my job, it's so boring! but at least doesn't take up tooo much brain power and you're nearly done!! yay! 

Amy - i fancy a donut now! will need to go make some toast and nutella instead! 

:hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Im scared of being a mum! Im not to worried about labour ... yet! But I am worried about the bleeding after the birth, I hate periods at the best of times and I keep having nightmares as people keep telling me horrible things about it so Im really not sure what to expect!


----------



## Smidge

yeah i know what is with people and trying to scare you!


----------



## abz

yeah. i'm not sure what to expect with post-birth bleeding. am hoping someone clues me in so i don't panic!!

i'm not having a scan today moongirl :) i wish i was, but no more scans. i'll have to wait until i meet my little lady.

sandwich man should be here soon. hope he has some lovely things with him today :D

abz xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Amy... donuts and two double deckers...??!?!:wacko:

Yep I could manage that!! :haha:


----------



## Windmills

I'm SO excited for labour :blush: I know, I'm a crank! But I just really can't wait. I'm scared to be a mum though, I keep having dreams that I put her down and lose her :lol: 
I can't believe 11 weeks tomorrow it'll be my due date. It sounds ages away, but my gender scan was 11 weeks ago.. eek! That's really not a lot of time! 

On the food topic, I want McDonalds I think :wohoo: I wanted chicken nuggets, but then the man next to me showed me a video on YouTube taken from a news programme in America.. someone found a battered chicken head in their chicken nuggets and I can't get the image out my mind!! 
So it may well be a double cheeseburger.. yum!


----------



## hope&faith09

Katie - I have ssen that video ... it but me off chicken nuggets for a little while! Im being such a lazy bum today! Altho OH offered to buy me lunch I think I may just wander to Subway i cant be bothered to drive into town!


----------



## Windmills

Oh you havee to go for lunch, how can you turn food down :wacko: :lol: 
I'm craving something like cottage pie or stew! Not something McDonalds sell I believe :dohh:


----------



## hope&faith09

haha you could try mcdonalds for a cottage pie! I have no petrol in my car and cant be bothered to fill it up, maybe I can convince him to take me out for dinner instead! hmm back to my transcript i think.


----------



## Moongirl

abz said:


> i'm not having a scan today moongirl :) i wish i was, but no more scans. i'll have to wait until i meet my little lady.

oops! your post was right beside PG's and i misread who said what :blush:. Sorry - tiredness and baby brain combo not doing so well!! Hope you find a nice sandwich tho! :haha:

So i meant to say good luck PG with the scan today!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## abz

ha. 

well my bump is very quiet today. the odd nudge but not her usual wriggling. am trying not to worry as we all seem to be having days like this, and like i say, she is nudging. she has been incredibly active for about a week, so i've been expecting a knackered day, ha. but even so. it's disconcerting!!

abz xx


----------



## Windmills

Good luck with your scan PG, I must have missed that in my laziness :blush: 
I've got mine a week on Tuesday, eek. Time flies :shrug: 
Well I'm really annoyed now. 
The other people from my team are all off, on training or annual leave, except one. A big annoying man who takes over an hour and a half for his lunch every day, usually nearly 2 hours- everyone knows he doesn't put it on his time sheet, but noone pulls him on it for some reason. So I'm sat here on my own, not even half trained, and there's noone to deal with anything. Like when people miss appointments and come in late, someone has to see them to sign them on and do DMA with them.. I can't because I haven't been trained. They mostly all come in around lunchtime because of taking kids to school and picking them up etc. Between 11 and 2 is definitely the busiest time anyway, the phones don't stop ringing and customers keep coming. My manager is off, and her manager is out of the office, the advisers are all really busy so I can't ask them anything.. This stupid man goes on his dinner at half 11!!! Is he back yet? Of course not. For one I'm fucking starving, I haven't had a break all morning to even get a drink because he's too lazy to do anything. I can't really take my dinner after 2 because I have to do the post and all the other rubbish I do in the afternoon and can't do in the mornings. I'm stressed, and so annoyed that he didn't even bother to consider me! 
Okay, and breeeeathe! Well done if you read that :lol:


----------



## abz

you poor thing. make sure you take your lunch break. it's important for you and the baby to get the break. and if somebody complains, explain you couldn't take it when he was IN the office because he LEFT the office at 11.30 and didn't return until after you were going to pass out due to low blood sugar. :D

abz xx


----------



## Pixie81

Good luck in your scan PG. There seems a couple of you are having more scans lately. Are they private or is that normal procedure? I thought we only had one at 12 and 20 weeks?

I am off work today and feeling very sorry for myself. I went to the doctors last night and was told I have a chest infection so I'm now on antibiotics. Was horribly sick when I got home too. I didn't even feel sick. I was just laying on the sofa and I got the most awful burning sensation in my chest like acid was creeping up... I've been suffering from heartburn, but this was 1000 times worse. Then all of a sudden... whoosh! Luckily I got to the bathroom in time. It was so horrible.
I finally got to sleep at about 4am this morning and hubby ended up sleeping on the sofa as I kept waking him up. I was coughing continuously all night which made my bump really hard. I've pulled all my muscles in my stomach and chest. I was terrified my waters were going to break under the pressure and then I started having horrible dreams that the baby was going to die because my stomach was shaking so much every time I coughed, or not getting any food because I keep being sick. I ended up getting my doppler out first thing this morning to check for the heartbeat. All was fine though.

I had to phone round all the parents of the kids I look after to tell them I'm not working, which means I'll lose a days money. I really could not have worked though. I feel awful. Just been sitting in bed all morning looking at the sunshine out the window. It's lovely and sunny here an its reminding me of summer. I'm really looking forward to it this year. I always wanted a summer baby and tis year we're going to have one!

I'm getting really annoyed with my DH. He's just sitting there playing rollercoaster tycoon not giving me any sympathy! Lol. He has made me cups of tea today but has been moaning at me for not eating. I really can't face food today. He said he's making me a bacon sandwich at 1:30 so i'll try my best to eat it... but only because the baby needs it! 

Hoping you ladies are all feeling great today. At the moment, I really can't wait for this pregnancy to be over. I just want to feel like me again. I suffered from chronic fatigue before I fell pregnant, so with the pregnancy on top of that i'm just feeling exhausted all the time.

Well I'm going to stop whinging now! Don't want to bring the thread down! Lol. Hoping you all have a good afternoon. xxx


----------



## hope&faith09

Aww sorry your feeling so rubbish Pixie. Hopefully you will feel better soon. I am looking forward to May so much but then I remeber how much I need to do before then and start to panic! 

I am trying to get half way thru my transcript before I let myself go and get a subway ... Its taken me all morning so far but I have baby brain and keep getting distracted!


----------



## poppy fields

Think I was on the other May list but somehow not on this one! 

Due 25th May, team yellow!


----------



## dmn1156

wow this thread is quite even at the mo 

pixie i know what you mean there is nothing wrong in wanting to have your pregnancy at the end and have your baby with you it feels like being pregnant forever at this point and i dont know about you but the time seems to be dragging by as well 

i have been suffering really bad heartburn and quite sever braxton hicks as well which dont help hope you feel better and time passes by quicker for you


----------



## Pixie81

It is REALLY dragging. I feel like i've been pregnant forever. I know I only have just over8 weeks to go, but I really hope that time flies by. I am so ready to have this baby now! Lol. I know most of you will think i'm mad, but I can't wait to go into labour! I LOVE hospitals and can't wait to see our baby. x


----------



## dmn1156

were due on the same day so i know what you mean and 8 weeks more of all the horrible symptoms is more than i can think of at the moment lol


----------



## Pixie81

Yup... tell me about it! The pain us women go through! Lol

I haven't had any Braxton Hicks yet though. I don't think I had them in my last pregnancy either, so I guess thats something to be thankful for! *touches wood*. x


----------



## Windmills

My hairband is squishing my head again :cry: 
I finally got to go on my dinner :wohoo: Had McDonalds, now feel thoroughly sick! Only 2 hours til home time :)


----------



## abz

i have just spent an hour and a half trying to figure out what configuration the supervisors at the other end of the office want their desks in, measuring it out, them deciding that won't work, measuring out another one, pointing out issues with it, doing another one. i'm knackered!! ha. and hot!!

abz xx


----------



## Pixie81

I hate it when that happens. Always remember my mum doing my hairbands too tight as a kid! Lol. Not long til the weekend now. x


----------



## bexxie

Oh what a day and night!!!
Got DD who is nearly 3 with conjunctivitus ill but all night and I mean all night and all day today she had been sick...you should see the laundry pile thank-god it is sunny today can get out on line to dry.

Then phone call at 12pm can I pick up 10 year old DD great she isnt well either-FFS! She just feels sicky and think she has virus,eyes look ok thank god....I feel just bleurghhh think thats lack of sleep tho

And reading you poor old lot on here too....seems no one is escaping feeling poop!

On a brighter note am 31 weeks today (33 midwives notes lol)

So am chuffed

*hugs* to you all
xx


----------



## abz

sorry you are having such a pants day hon. hugs!!

random question. do any of you have painful boobs again?

mine were so unbelievably sore at the beginning, that eased off and then for the last week or two they suddenly get really sore and uncomfortable!! aargh!!

abz xx


----------



## LulaBug

abz said:


> sorry you are having such a pants day hon. hugs!!
> 
> random question. do any of you have painful boobs again?
> 
> mine were so unbelievably sore at the beginning, that eased off and then for the last week or two they suddenly get really sore and uncomfortable!! aargh!!
> 
> abz xx

Yup, my boobs hurt more than usual again now, but I find that squishing a little bit of stuff out, helps them a bit. 

xx


----------



## Windmills

LulaBug- I wouldn't hand express! It makes your uterus contract and apparently could cause prem labour x


----------



## LulaBug

katie_xx said:


> LulaBug- I wouldn't hand express! It makes your uterus contract and apparently could cause prem labour x

Oh...didn't know that. I'd better quit it then. Far too early to be going into labour for me. Oh well, I'll just have to grin and bear the pain. Not worth taking the risk in my eyes. 

Thanks for the heads up xxx :)


----------



## abz

i've never heard of it causing prem labour if the baby wasn't ready. just helping labour on it's way if the baby is ready?

i don't have anything to express, and i don't fancy giving them a big squeeze to find out, ha. am dreading the leakage starting!! might have to start wearing pads soon. the thought of starting to leak whilst at work in a team of only men... oh good grief!!

good news, my bump is nudging me a little more frequently this afternoon, so that's good. still only light nudges but it's good to know she's in there :D

abz xx


----------



## babyhope

Smidge- I guess because I am a mom already I am more excited than scared...but the labor part scares me!

ABZ- my baby drives me nuts with its quiet days! One day very quiet the next very active, before 28 weeks I was able to predict when I would feel him but now he does his own thing!

Pixie81- I didn't have any BH with my first and I haven't had any now, so I don't think I am gonna get them, although there is still time... I dont even know what they feel like.

As for me I am having a hard time getting good sleep now. I just can't find a comfortable position, when I do lay on my sides I wake up with my hips in so much pain, they hurt so much, I really miss sleeping on my belly!

I just had two poptarts for breakfast...and wish I could have two more:haha: But my doctor would probably scream at me:growlmad:


----------



## Petite

I've just noticed that I've moved up a box on my ticker! Yay! :)


----------



## abz

congrats on the box petite :)

babyhope, my hips cause me to have very broken sleep too. i'm a walking zombie most of the time!! 10 hour shifts at work and i'm so tired. then i go home and i think i'll just zonk out. but no. i'm lying awake a couple of hours later, only to finally fall asleep and then wake up every time i need to roll over!!

have overdone it a bit today and although i'm not paying for it yet i'm waiting!!

i have got a physio appointment booked for wed 17th march though :D so that's something at least. although the first appointment is just an assessment. my problem is that some days are not too bad and other days are excrutiating. what's the bed the physio day is a good day??


----------



## jolou

hey ladies, had a hectic few days so not had a chance to even turn the pc on. Il catch up later on alll the pages, right now i have a few things i need to do first.

i ended up going into the day unit on tuesday as i hadnt felt harrison move for the majority of the day, i think only twice or something, so they said to go in and be checked over just incase. all is well and he is head down, hb was ranging from 140-150 and he did not stop moving once i got home the little bugger, think it was a growth spurt cos now he is practically kicking my boobs!

other than that its just been having a good sort out of things and going to see my mum and do her hair etc

hope your all well! and il do a proper post later once ive read all the pages :)


----------



## Sarahwoo

Hi Ladies!
Hope you're all okay, sounds like there are a few of us feeling rubbish :( I ended up coming home from work early today, I feel kinda bad since I only do three shifts now anyway but I felt so awful, sick and hot and cold and just generally rubbish - comboned with the normal hip and rib pain. I got in the car to come home and had a good cry lol, I think I'm more hormonal at the moment than I have been from the beginning - is that normal??
My bump is been very active today, kicking away like crazy. I have so much pain under my right rib - its like right at the top of my bump and its quite swollen. I presume its just the pressure of everything been pushed up, but I'm wondering if its normal to be swollen? Its so tender :(
I think I'm going to have a nice soak in the bath in a bit :)


----------



## Sarahwoo

Oh, and woo hoo, 30 weeks today!!!!!


----------



## Missy86

hey all

Cant believe we are all on the final stage woohoo

Had my GD test today and it wasnt to bad, I thought the drink was nice so I must me werid

Anyone else left work yet


----------



## Pixie81

Missy86, I wish I could leave work now! At the risk of sounding thick, whats a GD test? I haven't had one one those yet and i'm 5 weeks in front of you. Does everyone have to have one? x


----------



## muddles

poppy fields said:


> Think I was on the other May list but somehow not on this one!
> 
> Due 25th May, team yellow!


It's because this thread was started in third trimester and the old list wasn't copied across from second trimester as thought some new people would have joined, some people may not use Baby and Bump anymore or some people's bump colour has changed etc so easier to start from scratch then only those who want to be included are and hopefully everything is right on it too. Welcome!


----------



## mummy78

Sarahwoo said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Hope you're all okay, sounds like there are a few of us feeling rubbish :( I ended up coming home from work early today, I feel kinda bad since I only do three shifts now anyway but I felt so awful, sick and hot and cold and just generally rubbish - comboned with the normal hip and rib pain. I got in the car to come home and had a good cry lol, I think I'm more hormonal at the moment than I have been from the beginning - is that normal??
> My bump is been very active today, kicking away like crazy. I have so much pain under my right rib - its like right at the top of my bump and its quite swollen. I presume its just the pressure of everything been pushed up, but I'm wondering if its normal to be swollen? Its so tender :(
> I think I'm going to have a nice soak in the bath in a bit :)

Ive been feeling the same the last few days. Saw midwife today and she said because baby is really active it can make us sore/swollen. My baby is now head down so hopefully will stay in this position but it putting pressure on my back causing pain.My midwife referring me to hospital for back pain. I finish work 1st April but at moment it cant come any sooner.


----------



## Missy86

Pixie81 said:


> Missy86, I wish I could leave work now! At the risk of sounding thick, whats a GD test? I haven't had one one those yet and i'm 5 weeks in front of you. Does everyone have to have one? x

Its ok hun, its the diabetes test not everyone has to have it


----------



## Sarahwoo

mummy78 said:


> Sarahwoo said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!
> Hope you're all okay, sounds like there are a few of us feeling rubbish :( I ended up coming home from work early today, I feel kinda bad since I only do three shifts now anyway but I felt so awful, sick and hot and cold and just generally rubbish - comboned with the normal hip and rib pain. I got in the car to come home and had a good cry lol, I think I'm more hormonal at the moment than I have been from the beginning - is that normal??
> My bump is been very active today, kicking away like crazy. I have so much pain under my right rib - its like right at the top of my bump and its quite swollen. I presume its just the pressure of everything been pushed up, but I'm wondering if its normal to be swollen? Its so tender :(
> I think I'm going to have a nice soak in the bath in a bit :)
> 
> Ive been feeling the same the last few days. Saw midwife today and she said because baby is really active it can make us sore/swollen. My baby is now head down so hopefully will stay in this position but it putting pressure on my back causing pain.My midwife referring me to hospital for back pain. I finish work 1st April but at moment it cant come any sooner.Click to expand...

Thanks for that :) I'm sure its just the same for me - baby is sooo active! I think he's transverse at the mo, has been for ages too so I'm hoping he's going to move soon!!!! Got my birthing ball out and blown up last night so maybe with a bit of bouncing on that he'll go head down.

I finish work at the end of March too and I really cant wait! 

My bath was soooo nice, except for been followed by our two cats who sat beside the bath the whole time keeping an eye on me!!!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Evening everyone!

Sorry to those of you who are feeling rubbish at the mo :(

Hey Jolou... I thought you had been quiet.. but glad your LO is OK!

And Abz... glad movement has picked up :)

Well my growth scan was fab! LO is now measuring spot on so she clearly has had a growth spurt this week! The mw today was so concerned about my fundal height measurement that she measured me again today and it was 29!? Goodness knows what my own mw was doing on Tuesday to get a measurement of 23?! 

The mw today even showed hubby how to measure the fundal height so that he can check for himself! You should have seen him trying to find the top of the uterus!! :haha:

I am beginning to lose a bit of confidence in my own mw to be honest but the team at the hospital are great and hubby has now been trained!!


----------



## Windmills

Oh that's FAB news PG :wohoo: So pleased for you xxx


----------



## Windmills

Oh and I finish work next Friday Missy86!


----------



## insomnimama

Hi all :)

I had a bit of a rough day today, but hopefully life will be looking up soon- am trying to get my taxes done so we can pay off a chunk of our credit card... hoo boy will that feel good! 

Congrats on your OH's new job Katie- that's really exciting. 

Glad it was your MW that was pants and not your baby's rate of growth, PG :rofl: 
I am at this point quite skeptical of the medical profession generally. 

Hope you are all well & will post again tomorrow when I am not so cranky. :rofl:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Thanks Katie/Insomnimama!!

I am so chuffed that all is well :happydance: I hope that I have turned a corner and will have some stress and worry free weeks!!

Katie.. I can't believe you finish work so soon! I am beginning to find a whole day in the office a bit much at the mo cos I am so tired all of the time!

Insomnimama.. I am certainly losing faith in my mw but really can't fault the hospital mw's... they have been excellent! Let's just hope I am still singing their praises after the birth!! :haha: Hope you are feeling better tomorrow :)


----------



## LogansMama

hope&faith - My bleeding with Ds wasn't really too bad. If I remember correctly - it was only heavy for about a week - max, but then after that I only really needed liners.... That lasted about another 5 weeks, but it was very light. Course - I had a c-sec.... don't know if that makes a difference or not. TBH - I was surprised because I had thought that with a c-section you wouldn't get bleeding at all - but I was wrong! duh. 

Katie - Thats great about DH's new job! I wish mine would find something like that. He's in the biz - but has no real motivation to go into management! I wish he was - thats where the $$ is!

Pixie - I have my last scan next Tuesday. I'm not sure why - I think its to measure and such....I think that will be either my 8th or 9th! Crazy!

Pixie and dmn - I know how you feel. We must all be the same right now! I am gettin mega uncomfortable! I have so much pressure down low. My groin hurts like crazy. I am back to walking like a duck (chiro adjustment only lasts a short while apparently!). I haven't had too many BH lately - but I did get a few today. And this morning I woke up with crampiness... I think it was more digestive than pregnancy related though... So hard to tell! I am getting anxious for it all to be done, but at the same time - I'm trying to be patient and enjoy being pregnant... I'm pretty sure this is it for us unless something surprising happens in the future! (We won't be PLANNING anymore!). I am anxious to go into labor though as weird as that sounds! I am dying to see how it all goes down! The anticipation is making me crazy!

I'm feeling pretty tired at the moment - want to take a nap - but its 4:30 and I doubt if my DS will let me anyways! Maybe a quick catnap? Just 30 min to rest my eyes would be great!


----------



## OmiOmen

I probably need to catch up on here a bit as I have not been on for two or so days. I have had a bit of a rubbish few days but I guess it could be worse so I can't complain too much.

I am home now but I spent the night in hospital. I was feeling a bit off for about a week and thought it was a slight change in blood pressure (headache, stars in eyes, light headed, out of it feeling and pins and needles) and then yesterday started to get chest pains too so I wanted to check it was not a drastic shift in my blood pressure or pre-eclampsia. So I called the GP's and they said to call an ambulance which seemed far too dramatic so I went to the local hospital thinking they would check my blood pressure and urine and they did a few checks but called an ambulance to take me to A&E anyway! The ambulance tried to offer my gas and air but I told them I was fine and not even sure why I was off to the hospital. At A&E they did a massive amount of tests and when I thought they was going to send me home they said the gynaecologist wanted to see me at the labour ward. So at the labour ward they hooked me up to the monitor and said "Didn't you just feel that contraction?" which confused me because I thought I just felt him move a bit and that was all and non of the doctors or midwives could understand why I was not noticing them. They said they wanted to see if and/or how dilated I was and I said "I'm not, surly I would notice" but apparent some people don't but I was fine thankfully. So they was worried about early labour and eventually tested me for it and it came back fine but the test made me bleed a bit so I was worried they had accidentally broke my waters or something but they said a bit of blood after so many tests was normal. So apparently they are just strong and frequent Braxton Hicks which I was not even noticing. The worry was still about my blood pressure and I had to stay over night.

So basically to cut the story a bit shorter they switched me from midwife care to consultant care and I have to see the midwife twice a week to check my blood pressure from now on. I just have to wait for her to call to arrange for her to come see me at the weekend. Plus, have another scan and have to see the consultant on April the 1st and I think as standard on consultant care they talk about the possibility of induction too. So with any luck it will not get any worse and I will not need to be in hospital over night again. They kept talking like early labour was likely to happen but I am hoping they were just saying they hope it doesn't rather than it could be likely. The midwives kept saying things like I hope he stays happy in there for 6 more weeks for you. 

The good news is I no longer need a hospital tour and the hospital and staff are all really nice. The bad news is the consultant care is more likely to give me intervention than the midwife led team and I now have more to worry about. Plus, I feel extra under prepared by all the midwives saying they hope he stays happy in there for another six weeks! But it all could be much worse so I can not complain too much. I can now tell what the Braxton Hicks are and they are quite frequent but I have no idea why they had to point them out for me to realise it was not just him moving. 

Did I mention today was my 25th birthday? So I woke up in hospital on my birthday. :|

One thing that has come from it is a bit of advise to give though...pack a small over night bag (before or as well as the hospital bag) just in case you need to stay over night in hospital. Sending you partner home for things even with a list is no use! My husband forgot and PJ bottoms or any comfortable trousers despite me overly stressing I needed them and where they were. :dohh:


----------



## Windmills

PG- I'm the same, by the end of the day I'm exhausted.. who am I kidding, by the middle of the afternoon I feel sick and dizzy :dohh: 

OmiOmen, I'm sorry you had such a rubbish start to being 25- but happy birthday! Glad they're keeping a close eye on you, and hope LO stays in there at least 6 more weeks! xxx


----------



## Widger

Hello ladies :hi:

Not been around for a while. Hope all well... can't believe we are in this trimester still. 2nd trimester went quickly for me.

Talking about mws, the one today was a complete shambles. She said "so your urine is normal" (I still had it in my bag), she then spoke to me about breastfeeding, listened to heartbeat, took blood pressure then said ok let's book 36wk appointment (without taking my blood!!!!!!). Thankfully reminded her that for this appointment I needed to have blood taken.........!

I thought my brain was bad :wacko:

I've got lots to catch up on. Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## Widger

OmiOmen - Sorry you had a rubbish birthday. How strange getting BH and not feeling them? I often feel my stomach and it feels really tight but I feel no pain....... all new to me so not sure what you are supposed to feel etc. Hope your little one stays put for longer xxx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Omiomen.. Happy birthday but sorry that you had to spend it in hospital. Fingers crossed that LO stays put for at least another 6 weeks :)

Widger... yep that sounds like my mw.. if it wasn't for the advice on here about what to expect in the early mw appts, I would still be waiting for my MAT B1 form and HIP grant form!!! Rubbish eh?! :wacko:


----------



## Widger

Thankfully she remembered HIP grant but I came away today thinking..... did she actually check everything properly?? :dohh:


----------



## A3my

You've all been megga chatty again!

*Omiomen* - poor you! that sounds like a bit of a traumatic experience! Really hope you are ok now and that baby behaves and stays put x x x oh and belated Happy Birthday :cake:

*Jolou* - sorry to hear you had a scare, glad all is ok xx

*PG* - fantastic news on your scan, so pleased you can enjoy things again and not worry!

*Widger* - my MW is completely scatty too! :dohh:

*katie* - is it your last working day tomorrow? LUCKY YOU!!! :happydance:

i'm feeling tired, cranky and uncomfortable too - watching Alan Carr to make me giggle :haha:


----------



## Capsicum

Hello May ladies,

I'm sorry I haven't been contributing much to this thread - but I'm a regular lurker and have been catching up tonight on what everybody's doing! 

I am going through a severe bout of 'baby denial' at the moment! I think my anxiety about the pregnancy is causing this and I just can't get my head around the fact that a baby is meant to be coming out in the next 10 or so weeks. I'm guessing a lot of you might also be feeling this though, so I doubt I'm alone.

Starting to feel a little bit queasy again on the odd morning and am now waddling like a good 'un. Also suffering from middle-of-the-night wakening and having trouble getting back to sleep. I keep finding myself sleeping on my back, which is annoying. Also, I find that if I sleep on my right side (rather than my left) I get a strange tingling/numb feeling in my left hand! I'm trying my best to stay on my left side.

Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## supriseBump_x

Iv been feeling really uncomfy for the past few days expessially when walking, iv also been needing the toilet 24/7 even if its just a tiny trinkle coming out... :shrug: When i was getting ready to go in the bath tonight I noticed baby has definitely dropped. Is it normal for it to have happened when i'm only just 31 weeks? Has this happened to anyone else? x <3


----------



## LogansMama

Well - I managed to take my catnap... got a couple winks in until DS started bugging me for chocolate milk and dinner! REALLY? Do I really need to feed him? Doesn't he know I'm pregnant and don't want to move?? I mean - he's nearly 4 - he can't get his own dinner?? LOL. No really - I got up, made us something to eat (just leftovers!) and now I am chillin on the sofa again. 

Omiomen - WOW. What an ordeal! Glad its all okay. And Happy 25th!! Sorry you started it in the hospital.... enjoy the rest of the year!

Stupid question - what is A&E? And if you were already at the hospital - why would you need to go by ambulance there?

Surprise Bump - the bathroom situation is soo very annoying. I could go every time I stand up! I'm not even exaggerating... I can go... stand up... sit back down and go again. I think baby gets in the way so it never all comes out at once!


----------



## insomnimama

For those who are having trouble with finishing peeing, you need to sit on the toilet with your legs wide open and pee leaning forward with bump between your legs. Otherwise baby gets in the way till you stand up, and can cause dribbling. :rofl:


----------



## babyhope

I am soooo addicted to Cherry Pop tarts right now...they are so good:haha:


----------



## MartaMi

Hi everybody. Tried to chat with you yesterday evening but fell asleep behind the computer so I'll start again now.

*katie_xx* - congrats for OH's new job.
*msp_teen* - I'm really active until I sit down in the evening. About 7 or 8pm when I have done everything I need to I sit on couch to relax and then all this tiredness comes at once. Really freaky becuase during daytime I'm a real energybunny.
*kellyfinb, poppy fields* - welcome :flower:
*Sarahwoo* - congrats on 30 weeks.
*OmiOmen* - late congrats for 25th birthday :flower:

So what else? Today was again that morning when I felt I'm huge. It feels so weird sometimes. Going to meet a friend tomorrow. Ah, can't wait to see him already. Guess we're going iceskating. Then a little walk in oldtown and a coffee in cafe. Only about 26 hours :happydance:


----------



## Pussy Galore

:happydance: Woo hoo.. it's Friday!!! :happydance:

(I think I post something like this most Fridays so I have decided to keep up with my Friday tradition!!!)

:wohoo:

And Amy... Tesco have double deckers on offer... three for £1.20!!! :happydance:

Today is going to be a good day!! :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning all. Well im definately having a grumpy / tired day today. Woke up in an awful mood, well at least I only have today and then I can have a break over the weekend! OH was laughing at me at 4 o clock this morning when I had to get up to go to the loo but I was so stiff I couldnt walk - he didnt help, just laughed. 

Well I hope everyone has a lovely Friday! x x x


----------



## Windmills

Happy Friday! :wohoo: All us office workers are thinking along the same lines every week :lol: Unfortunately next Friday is my last day here, but it's getting soo close :happydance: Naughty me keeps forgetting to post my MA form, so I won't get paid for AGES now. Taking it home tonight because I always forget my SMP1 and MATB1! Was planning to throw it in the courier post here but now I'm thinking it's more important to just remember to post it :lol: 
Is anyone else hot all the time?! I'm finding that even when everyone else is freezing I'm too hot :(
What else? 
H&F, I hate days like those, I know it's going to be a bad day when I wake up grumpy :lol: 
SupriseBump, I feel like I've dropped too and other people have commented on how low I look :wacko: It's weird isn't it! Her movements definitely feel lower too. 
Finally, happy 29 weeks to me :wohoo:


----------



## A3my

Pussy Galore said:


> Amy... Tesco have double deckers on offer... three for £1.20!!! :happydance:

Brilliant! I will have to pop in there and stock up :) :happydance::happydance: its just the best chocolate! mmmmm

*insomnimama* - what a lovely image :haha:
*Su B* - i definately waddle :) its very becomming :haha:
*surprisebump* - my bump went like that one day, i think the baby was transverse - could it be that yours has changed position? 
*Marta* - make sure you dont fall over ice skating :) :cold: sounds like fun :)
*H&F09* - augh they are so annoying (men) when they do that. I'm the same, a stiff cranky lady when I have to get up to pee! 
and finally but not least *kappy 29 weeks Katie* - celebrate with a McDonalds :winkwink: and one week to go :happydance: I have 10 weeks left at work, ho hum x x x


----------



## supriseBump_x

Happy 31 weeks to meeee :happydance:


----------



## Missy86

katie_xx said:


> Oh and I finish work next Friday Missy86!

Thats great news


----------



## Carlymt

Baby girl due 23rd May! so exciting 

I also finish up work 4 weeks today for mat leave please make it go faster lol 

Is anyone else very afraid of giving birth that they have cried and laughed at the same time thinking about it i have done this several times! 

Also yesterday i think baby was lying really funny as i had a stitch like pain on my lower right side just above the hip bone could feel her moving last night but not as much as the nite before and have felt so movement this morning but no actual punches or kicks.

Any advice would be great thanks xxx


----------



## Moongirl

Hi guys!

Well you were chatty last night! :)

Jolou, i'm so pleased you got checked over and everything is ok.

PG sounds like your scan was perfect!! that's fantastic. Did you get a good look at the LO?

Omiomen - what a scary experience, i hate it when they don't tell you what's going on :( Still i'm glad all is well and hope that the rest of your birthday was nice. Are you going to celebrate this weekend??

I'm pleased it's friday too, even tho i have a cheek - only planning on doing a half day today :) Katie, i can't believe you finish next friday :happydance: wish it was me!! I have eight more to go, although i am going on holiday for a week at the end of March so not too bad!

Well i went to the physio yesterday and she fitted me with a Tens machine to try and relieve the pain in my ribs. It was just like you said Abz, the first day in ages that the pain wasn't so bad :doh: typical!!! Anyway, i've got it now so I'll give it a shot when i get really sore and see if it helps any.

Hope you all have that Friday feeling :)
:hugs:


----------



## Smidge

Yay 29 weeks!!


----------



## A3my

Carlymt said:


> Also yesterday i think baby was lying really funny as i had a stitch like pain on my lower right side just above the hip bone could feel her moving last night but not as much as the nite before and have felt so movement this morning but no actual punches or kicks.
> 
> Any advice would be great thanks xxx

Your LO might have been lying transverse and stretching you? I dont get kicks or punches anymore, its all rolling movements and the odd bumpy bit sticking out as he moves about. He definately moves less than he used to aswell. I'm really paranoid about it but trying to rationalise that its becasue he has less room. I'm going to ask my MW about it next week x x


----------



## Pussy Galore

Moongirl... we didn't get much of a look at LO to be honest.. she simply took all of the measurements and that was it.

But she then spent so long going through the results and checking my fundal height herself and training hubby to measure the fundal height that I have no complaint at all! And it was really a bonus scan to be honest!!

She also gave me three pics and told me to put them in my bag so I didn't have to pay for them! She really was lovely!!

I have been on :cloud9: since... :)

The only downside was that hubby has been calling my LO Cadbury because of my addiction to double deckers and the mw started calling the bump Cadbury too!! The cheek!! :haha:

I'm off to see Alice in Wonderland in 3D tonight! Hubby and I went to see Avatar a few weeks back and LO moved all of way through the film, so I am hoping for a lively evening! :)


----------



## Pussy Galore

A3my said:


> Carlymt said:
> 
> 
> Also yesterday i think baby was lying really funny as i had a stitch like pain on my lower right side just above the hip bone could feel her moving last night but not as much as the nite before and have felt so movement this morning but no actual punches or kicks.
> 
> Any advice would be great thanks xxx
> 
> Your LO might have been lying transverse and stretching you? I dont get kicks or punches anymore, its all rolling movements and the odd bumpy bit sticking out as he moves about. He definately moves less than he used to aswell. I'm really paranoid about it but trying to rationalise that its becasue he has less room. I'm going to ask my MW about it next week x xClick to expand...

I have also noticed that my movement is slightly different and more of a rolling although I am still getting some punches and kicks. The rolling feels quite wierd I think!? :wacko:


----------



## Carlymt

Yeh i was thinking this A3my as when she was moving it felt like she kept hitting a wee sore spot lol! i dont think she slept for 3 days mon tue and wed she moved constantly but i didnt mind shes not to big were it hurts, yest was 1st time i felt her hurting me. I am getting the exact same type of movement u have described and i have noticed its round at the side rather than the front shes obviously got much longer in the last week. 

Hope u dont have much pain 

love C xxx


----------



## A3my

Well its re-assuring to know thats the way movements seem to be going for a few of us! The rolling is wierd...but it makes me smile when bits stick out :) x x x


----------



## Windmills

Ooh I want to go and see Alice In Wonderland.. Vinny is dying to see it for some reason, thinking we'll go tomorrow evening. I always prebook tickets and then we're late, so I won't do that :lol: 
Just doing a bit of online shopping this morning, verry quiet day today! Suspect Monday and Tuesday will be the same as there's a civil service strike. I'll be coming in though! Not in the union and can't afford to lose 2 days wages the week I finish for mat leave :shrug: 
I'm going to order some St Tropez I think! Sick of being pale and uninteresting, I used to be a sunbed queen before getting my BFP- well, a couple of weeks before since I just 'knew'! xx


----------



## Moongirl

Pussy Galore said:


> Moongirl... we didn't get much of a look at LO to be honest.. she simply took all of the measurements and that was it.
> 
> But she then spent so long going through the results and checking my fundal height herself and training hubby to measure the fundal height that I have no complaint at all! And it was really a bonus scan to be honest!!
> 
> She also gave me three pics and told me to put them in my bag so I didn't have to pay for them! She really was lovely!!
> 
> I have been on :cloud9: since... :)

Oh that sounds great! Was it difficult for him to learn? I don't have a clue how to feel the top of the uterus, never mind OH! :haha: 

In fact, I've read ladies on here saying they can feel the head on one side or another part of baby - how do you tell the bits apart? :wacko: I don't know if it's still to early for me to do it, or if i'm just rubbish :blush: One time last week i had quite a round hard bit about the size of an apple in the middle of my belly and i thought 'oh that could be the head' but other than that i just see and feel pokes, can't distinguish them :haha: Just curious!!

x


----------



## Windmills

Hmm, my family nurse wants to teach me how to palpate myself :lol: Not sure why! She feels for hardness when she feels for the head though? And similar with the top of the uterus, she presses my belly until she finds like a ridge where my uterus ends :shrug: I've tried loads and can't feel anything!


----------



## jolou

Hey just catching up on the pages ive missed since tuesday morning lol

Pussy Galore, glad your scan went well! maybe OH could be your MW? ;) hehe

katie, my bump sometimes seems alot lower then usual but then he pushes himself right up high into my rib :) hell on saturday my best mate even said how lob sided my bump was lol and biggg congrats for OH and his new job :) and yay for little one being ok and a little madam hehe

oooo abz i read that you had Chinese on tuesday...you have made me want some! my OH is hooked on supernatural, il sit and watch it (well i sit and watch the men ;) ) but not as into it as he is, which is odd cos i normally love stuff like that lol Im looking forward to tonight, True blood is on yay!! lurrrve that show!

Emera glad everything went well at your consultant appt :)

Babyhope, fatigue has hit me bad the last few days, i fell asleep on tuesday at half 6 and didnt wake till half 8, just intime for "one born every minute" then went back to bed at 11 and slept all night, wednesday i was in bed early and asleep within minutes apparently lol

logansmama, i know what you mean about being glad the FH measures about right but feeling like your weeks ahead, i was out having coffee with my sis and mum, we seen someone we both used to work with, she asked how much longer i had left, i said about 8ish weeks, she looked me up and down in a shocked manner and said "still that long? wowwww" i felt like smacking her lol i must look huggeeeeeee!!!

Amy i did the same when i got sophies old clothes down from the loft, i let her choose a couple of smaller things for her dolls and tedted, not that she bloomin uses them lol we are getting the big bag of sleepsuits down this weekend, if i remember right they are all unisex ones in there now as i sold all the girly ones a few yrs back on ebay lol it makes me so sad tho going through them.

Frufru my mum told me about them nappies the other day, i was in the smaller asda yesterday near here and there was non in there at all for that price, im wondering if im gonna need to goto the bigger one, i want to buy one pack just so i have variety of nappies to try, sophie could never use the store own brands untill she was alot older, the little fuss bum lol

cactus girl how is things with OH the morning after watching one born every minute? i know what you mean mark will say he wants to watch something with me but then sits with his laptop on burning his cd's to it so he can put them on his phone, he surely cant be paying attention to what is on tv doing that lol i just sit there and try to ignore it and make him make me cups of tea ;) As for not having to do anything for the first 8 months lol oh god if someone told mark that id shoot them! I had worries when i had sophie, i thought he dad (my then partner) wouldnt do much and would just want to be able to play with her when she gets older but fair doo's to him he done so much i could not fault him as soon as she was born, he would change her nappies, make all the bottles up and give her the first feed of the day all before going to work then put her back upstairs in the moses basket so i could get more sleep (as soon as sophie fed she would sleep), im hoping mark is the same but i cant see it happening at all but time will tell.


As for baby getting right up in the ribs yes its ow ow ow lol harrison has took to what i think is a foot being put in my ribs, ive warned him he will be in trouble when he comes out if he keeps it up ;)


Sarahwoo i feel extremely unattractive and im convinced OH doesnt find me attractive at the mo, i also dont really want to socialise with his friends cos i just dont feel nice in anything i would wear or even have anything i could wear to all the nice pubs they go to, like tonight for example, its OHs friends birthday and they going to a pub for some drinks, its not the kinda place you can just wear everyday jeans and a long sleeve top, its the type of place you wear your really nice jeans and a lovely top and heels lol at least it is to me...(i just want to fit into my skinny jeans and vest again! with my sexy heels!! lol) so i dont want to go and have told him im not going, plus all the women are on these diets atm ready for a wedding abroad in may....like i want to sit next to them feeling like a whale! lol


Sorry your still not feeling well pixie xxx

missy86 i also liked the drink they gave you for the gt test lol i could have drank more!

omomen happy belated birthday and sorry you had sucky start to it. fingers crossed LO stays put longer :)

PG at least Cadbury is better than kermit....my sister is still calling harrison that and when pregnant with sophie the nickname was heffalump....

i think i got everything in, sorry if i missed anyone! i had about 15 pages to read through lol

im not doing much today, done so much washing this week, thankfully only towles and bed sheets so no ironing to be added to the ironing pile lol just waiting for the clothes ive stuck in to finish and im gonna stick em outside. im sat here and i could just nod off! io think that means i need to eat to wake me up slightly lol


----------



## jolou

ohhh and ive gone up a box yay!

and forgot ask maybebaby how is things with OH now?


----------



## Windmills

That was the biggest post I've ever seen in my life Jo!!


----------



## Janny Wanny

yey im seeing alice in wonderland tonight cant wait been dying to see it :)


----------



## jolou

katie you know you can guarantee that if ive been away for a few days im not gonna shut up when i come back ;)


----------



## jolou

im intrigued by alice in wonderland but some of the images ive seen freak me out...odd i know when im one of the biggest fans of all the blood and gore type films lol


----------



## jolou

ooo i keep meaning to ask is anyone on facebook and fancying adding each other? thought as we get closer to D-day it be a nice way to keep up to date if you cant get to a pc, i tend to go on there from my phone lol


----------



## Janny Wanny

jolou said:


> im intrigued by alice in wonderland but some of the images ive seen freak me out...odd i know when im one of the biggest fans of all the blood and gore type films lol

lol funny


----------



## jolou

i know lol i have no idea what it is that freaks me out, OH thinks im odd. I think maybe its because of the film childs play... i know its a horror but i seen it when i was about 7, my nan didnt realise what she was renting and rented it for me to watch.. maybe all the big heads take me back to chucky?? i dont know lol


----------



## Janny Wanny

lol it prob is coz its so weird, always thought of the cartoon being strange but i guess it the whole fun in it hehehehe


----------



## Pussy Galore

Jolou... that is a long post! It will probably take us as long to read it as it did you to read all the posts in catching up!! :wacko:

Happy to add you as a friend on Facebook if you want to pm me your details... but I have to warn you in advance that I have lots of mad photos on there from various hockey/drinking tours etc. I am of course now a changd woman and a responsible Mum to be!! :blush: There are also some lovely wedding pics on there though and a "youtube" video of our first dance which is really funny!! :)

Moongirl... I'm not sure if my explanation will help about finding the top of the uterus but here goes...

Start just under your breast bone between your boobs and press firmly in, working your way down towards your belly button until you feel a firm ridge. You do have to press quite hard but the ridge is quite firm and identifiable. I found it easier to find this lying down. This is the top of your uterus where you place the tape measure which then runs down to the pubic bone to get your fundal height.

Hubby is taking his responsibility as my new mw very seriously... and has agreed to do the measurement every two weeks! My Mum thinks this is hilarious but at least it keeps hubby involved on some way!! :haha:

I will report back on Alice in Wonderland tomorrow! :)

Right off to get some lunch! We have all been very quiet on the food front lately!!?


----------



## insomnimama

H&F sorry you woke up grumpy this morn- same thing happened to me. I woke up thinking there were at least 3 or 4 people I would gladly punch in the face right now were there no repercussions :rofl: 

Am trying v hard to get over myself though, and it seems to be working a little. 

Am off to the Library with baby which should put me in a better mood as he has so much fun it's hard not to enjoy myself too. :)


----------



## jolou

haha PG ive PM'd you, dont worry i think there are some odd lookin photos on my facebook.

what do hiccups feel like from LO? i never had them i dont think with sophie but im sat here right now and every few seconds i get 3 or 4 little pops lol


----------



## jolou

right i have decided there is not enough talk about food on this thread ;) sooo whats everyone having for lunch and dinner tonight? ive just had some hot x buns but still hungry, cant decide what to snack on tho. for dinner i think its sausages and some pasta yummy


----------



## Pussy Galore

Jolou.. I agree!!

I'm having egg mayo sandwhiches and soup for lunch and then popcorn and pick n mix for tea!! :haha:


----------



## jolou

ohhhh popcorn and pick and mix!! i had that on saturday whilst watching a film.... there is no where near here that do pick and mix :( id have to go into rhyl (ergh) to get some and now i want some!


----------



## A3my

*jolou* - v. impressive post!! :bodyb: I was sad when I saw all the baby things, I was a bit sad I'll never have another baby girl. . was nice to see them all though, not so nice to see I'd saved some HUGE maternity pants and a stained nursing bra, also maHOOsive and binned at once (I put on 5 stone with my last pregnancies :blush:)

I wouldnt mind being FB buddies too, again - I have stupid photos but hey :)

I had tuna/cheese salad for lunch & some fruit but my shopping arrives tonight and I'm having pizza followed by cornish ice cream and chocolate sprinkles (girls choice and I just have to eat it :haha:)......followed by a double decker :blush:


----------



## Missy86

Hey great news, I dont have Diabetes.

I am so happy and my hospital tell you the results within 24 hours which is good


----------



## Moongirl

Jolou/PG happy to meet up on FB - same warnings apply :blush: Will pm you.

Thanks PG for the measuring explanation!! Right I'm away to lie down with my measuring tape... will report back shortly ;-)

:hugs:


----------



## bexxie

well if anyone wants to add me to facebook I am rebecca cook and picture of avator is amelia as newborn in pink
x


----------



## abz

glad to hear of your results missy :D

moongirl!!i was asking the student midwife this morning how she can identify bits of the baby because i never could tell. she says they feel for the longness of the back and the nobbly bits which are arms and legs and then the head to determine which way up they are.

*for those of you worried about bump measurements*
i am measuring four weeks ahead this week, was only one week ahead four weeks ago. i asked the midwife about it. she said given that i was a bit overweight they would expect it to be a bit higher anyway. she said that they would rather have babies measuring bigger than smaller in any case. and it's when you reach *5cm* or above too high that they send you in for an extra scan. anything within 5cm is considered normal reading as babies grow at such different rates.

so i hope that helps some as i know there's been quite a bit of worry about it :)

omi. so sorry you had to wake up in hospital for your 25th :( i hope you managed to enjoy the rest of your day? am glad you and LO are ok. and i'm sure that LO will stay put for a while longer yet. especially if you couldn't feel the contractions that were BH!! good luck :)

Glad your scan was fab PG :)

and jo. fab to have you back. good to know your little one is up and bouncing too :) 

well. i had my mw appointment this morning and it could have been a different woman!! she was absolutely lovely. when she squidged my feet to see how puffy they were she was even telling me how lovely my feet were. three times!! and started telling me foot stories, ha. and was really chatty. only mentioned my weight when i asked about measuring so many weeks ahead and was generally marvellous. so strange after last time. she must have been having a REALLY bad day, ha. they even rang the hospital i'm booked in at to ask if they have birthing pools. whereas last time she just told me that they did. well they don't. and i was pretty sure that they didn't. so they've said if i think more about what i want to do then we'll talk about it at my next appointment in three weeks and swap me over :)

and they didn't do any blood tests because i have to go to get my anti-d in a couple of weeks and apparently they'll check my iron levels etc then. so that's all good.

right. enough of that.

i had a jacket potato with cheese and coleslaw (don't think my insides liked the coleslaw at all, will be avoiding it in the future) and a vanilla slice for my lunch :D i have a blt sarnie but am so full i think i'll end up having it for dinner :)

abz xx


----------



## bexxie

Oh urine results doc needed to see me about was Ketones still in urine? so all they are doing is taking a third sample,this is stupid,just wish someone would explain is it dangerous or not?
x


----------



## Moongirl

Bexxie, it's so annoying when they don't explain things properly! Sorry, i dont' know anything about ketones but hope it gets all sorted out! :hugs:

Abz - thanks, i don't think i can feel enough definition to tell then, but maybe once the baby is a bit bigger? 

Well i tried to measure my FH like you told me PG, i'm not sure if i did it right but it came out at 28cm so i'm just going to assume i did and i'm spot on!! he he. Although it hurt my ribs a bit pressing at the top so think i'll just leave it to the MW from now on! 

I don't know what's wrong with me but i seem to have lost my appetite? Very strange!! 

I'm taking this afternoon off, feel like i need a bit of a rest. So am going to pop into a few shops and then come home and put my feet up!

Have a great weekend girls

:hugs:


----------



## bexxie

Can you girls all do me a favour and measure round so that would be belly button height wise only I am getting paranoid I am 55 inches this seems loads-would feel better if had some comparisons
x


----------



## MartaMi

*katie_xx* - happy 29th weeks. By the way, I had 29 weeks yesterday and next Friday is my last day at work also :happydance: We are also planning to go see Alice in Wonderland and High School Musical. Can't wait til they start playing them.
*supriseBump_x, Smidge* - congrats on new week.

I got so angry at work today. 11th grade students have to do survey on their picked topic. One student chosed P.E related topic so I'm her instructor. I accepted this offer to be instructor because it was said that defense of these surveys should be in March. Now they are postponing it so it's already ment be in the end of April-early May. I'm leaving work next week. I'm not gonna miss school that much to go back there in April, then in May and if they postpone it even more then in June. I'm planning to give birth at some point but how can I manage those two? :growlmad: I can't give this student to another teacher, I don't want to do that because that would be betraying her :dohh: Aarghhh, what am I doing? :growlmad: 

Okay, no time for being angry anymore. Have to go pick up Janno and then I'll go jogging. Maybe it'll make me feel better.


----------



## Windmills

delete :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Ahh id like to be facebook buddies! Katie I will have a search for you - again some of the photos arent the best! 

I am having a bad day ... really not feeling very well and cant wait to get to bed! 

Hope everyone is ok. x x x


----------



## bexxie

Great spent last two hours being sick OMG how awful-is now bile sorry tmi

I thought was coz I had been a pig lunch time with chocolate but no think its DD's sickness bug Oh crap I hate being sick anything but that.
xx


----------



## BabeeAngel

Hi ladies! Well i've been put back into May! LOL so confusing... but my due date now is May 29th... could i be added to the list? I'm on team yellow but not by choice LOL


----------



## babyhope

:happydance:30 WEEKS!!!:happydance:

Time feels like it is flying by:thumbup:


----------



## OmiOmen

Maybe we should post some recent bump photos to see here we are all looking?!? :shrug:



LogansMama said:


> Omiomen - WOW. What an ordeal! Glad its all okay. And Happy 25th!! Sorry you started it in the hospital.... enjoy the rest of the year!
> 
> Stupid question - what is A&E? And if you were already at the hospital - why would you need to go by ambulance there?

A&E is and emergency, apparently the ambulance had to take me there for tests first, I should have just called the pregnancy assessment phone number but did not think going to the city hospital would be necessary. It was just at my local hospital so they will not deal with very much there but I thought they would just give me a quick blood pressure check and urine sample, but they said I had to go to the city hospital but I felt that the ambulance was a bit too dramatic. 

Well, my hospital bag is almost fully done now. I decided to pack an over night bag in case one of my two weekly appointments comes back bad and DH would just have to pick it up for me. So that bag and the baby things that are ready will make my hospital bag if I don't need to use the over night one. :thumbup:


----------



## abz

can't believe you've sorted your hospital bag already!! ha. 

and was that Accident and Emergency :D

abz xx


----------



## maybebaby3

just got a call from hospital telling me 2 come round 2 maternity 4 iron tablets as my blood count is low. hopefully they will perk me up as have been so exhausted recently but just put it all down 2 stress. am so jealous of all of u who finish work soon! I still have 8wks 2 go! :dohh:


----------



## maybebaby3

welcome back 2 may babeeangel!


----------



## maybebaby3

i dont have half the things i need 4 my hospital bag yet :wacko:


----------



## maybebaby3

We're changing the name of our baby from Cole 2 Aaron. I like Cole but have been outvoted by OH and DS!


----------



## insomnimama

Ummmm, are you SURE you want to do that? Aaron is a lovely name, but you already have an Erin. And if I'm not mistaken, those two names are pronounced, well... exactly the same way. Mightn't that be.... a leeeeeetle confusing? :rofl:


----------



## OmiOmen

Lol, yes that as supposed to be Accident and Emergency.

I did my hospital bag because I wish I had done a over night bag so my husband could have picked it up once I was admitted to hospital. He forgot shampoo and conditioner, a towel and any trousers or PJ bottoms at all! I would recommend to everyone after about 20 weeks to make a over-night bag now because if you need it is will be much easier than sending your partner home to get things for you. I know it might seem like you don't need it but my pregnancy was low risk and I am mid-twenties, a healthy weight and have over all good health so did not think I would need it then went to get something I thought was small checked out thinking I would be 10 minutes and ended up admitted to hospital, switched to consultant care and have 2 appointments a week with my midwife and more scans and consultant appointments! So you never know when things will change quickly. Plus, they take every little thing seriously in the third trimester by taking a better safe than sorry attitude.


----------



## maybebaby3

i thought it might be quite similar but here they r pronounced slightly different as Aaron is Ayron in pronounciation and erin isnt. i liked cole a lot. oh wanted dayron but i dont like that at all!


----------



## emera35

Evening ladies :)

Well, I'm now officially on Maternity leave!! :happydance: :happydance: It was originally meant to start on the 3rd, but they begged me to work out the week, so i did, I figured 2 extra days wouldn't kill me :haha:

I'm really happy, but i got home and had a bit of a cry, they bought me a lovely card and a beautiful handmade patchwork rhino soft toy thats a bit odd, but will be just perfect in my slightly random and odd nursery non-scheme :) The lads were all so proud of themselves, they made sure it was "baby-safe" (as they put it) and everything. I was so suprised they thought to get me anything, i work with almost all lads, and they are all in their 20's or late teens and mostly single, so the gift was amazing and so thoughtful, bless 'em :cry:

Not sure what i'll do with myself now, likely i'll spend tomorrow writing up a schedule of all the things i have left to do before d-day :haha: I hope the weather stays this nice though, then i can take some long (slow) walks :)

Off to get the OH's dinner ready now, take care everyone!

Big hugs to you all! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Sarahwoo

OOhhhh Emera35 I'm so jealous! My last day is three weeks on Monday . . . Only 11 shifts left to work! Not bad but wow, I would love to have my last day today lol!!!

Looking forward to hearing what you guys all think about Alice in Wonderland - we were going to go and see it tonight but I've been up since 5 so I'd just fall asleep!! So hubby has just booked VIP tickets for Tuesday when we're both off work . . . think we might have to go to Frankie and Bennys first :)

I had an okay day today, work wasn't too bad but I'm just soooo uncomfy! My ribs are so, so sore - it really hurts when they get kicked!!! 

Well I'm just about to pop to B and Q - bought the wrong size curtain pole for the nursery so I need to go and swap it! Then home for tea - fajitas . . . mmmmm!!

Oh, and I would so love to be facebook friends with you guys but since I have the whole complication of everyone thinking we don't know the sex I can't risk anyone working out the link back to BnB!!!

x


----------



## Capsicum

Evening all,

Have felt absolutely ravenous for most of the day today, such that nothing I eat satiates me. Wonder whether bubb is going through a growth spurt? I am going to have to raid the cupboards in a minute to see what else I can throw down my throat.

Feeling very run down also. I have a giant mouth ulcer, with extreme tiredness and headache. Bah.


----------



## Sunflowers

Hiya, can I join this thread?

I'm due on the 25th April with another pink bump! I had a section last time round but hoping for a VBAC this time as long as she's not still breech!


----------



## A3my

:wacko: I dont have a hospital bag, or anything I should put in it! apart from a double decker :haha: good point Omiomen :thumbup:
*maybebaby3* do you like the name Aaron? My DDs think they should be allowed to chose LOs name because I chiose their names! you have to like your babies name though :winkwink:
*emera35* congrats on maternity leave! lucky you (sigh). hope you get some good relaxation time :)
*sarahwoo* - you can join us on FB in May :) 
*Su B* - sorry to hear you're feeling rubbish x x x

just finished my chicken fajita pizza, ice cream time! x x


----------



## jolou

evening!

bexxie im having trouble finding you on FB lol katie im gonna search u next :) if anyone wants to add me its joanne skinner, when ever ive typed my own name in i tend to come up first but i dont know if same for everyone :) the pic is of me (brunette) wearing black with my sis who is blone also wearing black :)

welcome back babeeangel :D

il get around to measuring around my tummy later, when i can actually be bothered getting up to make a drink lol

ive just been taxi for OH and his mate, so now its just me and sophie (tho i plan on her going up to bed any minute so i can have me time) and american idol :) oo and a kitkat chunky :D


----------



## muddles

Sunflowers said:


> Hiya, can I join this thread?
> 
> I'm due on the 25th April with another pink bump! I had a section last time round but hoping for a VBAC this time as long as she's not still breech!

You are welcome to join us but we are all due in May.


----------



## muddles

MartaMi and katie_xx my last day at work is Friday 12th too. 

It will be so nice this time next week to know that after my weekend I wont have to fix my smile on my face and speak nicely to and have infinite patience with 30 small children all day even when all I want to do is lie down in the staff room and have a sleep! :lol: I am quite pathetic really, I sometimes want to say 'shhhhhhh let's see who can stay silent for longest' This is usually when I have heard the word 'Miss' for the hundredth time. what i can't understand is when i reply 'yes' quite often no-one says anything so I wonder whether I am going insane and hearing things. :rofl: 

Hope you feel better soon Bexxie.

Emera I am super jealous of you being on maternity leave. That is really sweet that the lads at work bought you a pressie. Bless them. 

Hello to everybody else. It's FRIDAY!!!!! Yipee. Yay Jolou is back, I knew something was missing and it was all the talk about food. :lol: and yum.

I like the idea of comparing bump pictures but not sure I am brave enough. 

Anyone watch Johnny Depp on Jonathan Ross last week? He so didn't speak like I thought he would. :lol: Was still pretty cute though I am rather partial to him dressed at Jack Sparrow.


----------



## A3my

*muddles* - I saw Johnny Depp :) he was interesting but I prefer him as Jack Sparrow -yummy yummy.

feeling agitatedly uncomfortable, might be something to do with the amount of food I have consumed this evening! :blush:


----------



## Pixie81

Evening girls, 

Just thought i'd let you all know that I saw my obstetrician this morning and my baby has FINALLY turned around and is head down! YAY! She's been breech for weeks now. Probably all the coughing that i've been doing every night this week. I haven't been getting to sleep til 4:30am every night. I tell you, this chest infection is getting worse instead of better. Good thing is I haven't been sick today though.

Can't believe i'm 32 weeks tomorrow. One down, 8 to go!! xx


----------



## LogansMama

I'm too tired to try and read up and catch up right now... just wanted to say hello and goodnight to all! Hope everyone is well! 32 weeks tomorrow! WOO HOO!


----------



## Sunflowers

muddles said:


> Sunflowers said:
> 
> 
> Hiya, can I join this thread?
> 
> I'm due on the 25th April with another pink bump! I had a section last time round but hoping for a VBAC this time as long as she's not still breech!
> 
> You are welcome to join us but we are all due in May.Click to expand...


LOL and they say pg brain is a myth!! My last baby was due in may so I keep forgetting I'm April this time!! Oops!!


----------



## OmiOmen

muddles said:


> I like the idea of comparing bump pictures but not sure I am brave enough.

 Well, here is my 30 week bump photo and I would love to see other peoples too. :thumbup:

View attachment 66871


I took the longest maternity leave and had some holidays to use up before them so was on it a while ago. I was only working part-time thought since I was supposed to be at University this year but decided to push it back a year so am back in September. I am so thankful I am not working even part-time now though because the third trimester has really taken its toll on me. 

Pixie81, I am glad she turned for you!


----------



## bexxie

Hi girls

Hope weeks speed by for those waiting on Maternity leave

Oh dear I still feel bad! I was sick so bad I think babe turned breech felt him shift poor thing and he went into a ball everytime I heaved was awful-so worried about being de-hydrated all I can do is sip water......am going to head to pharmacy and get some Glucose powders and Lucozade but in Lemon Barley flavour as best stuff........makes you worried when you are responsible for another life.

Hope all ok
xx


----------



## maybebaby3

bexxie - hope the sickness eases!

omiomen - u r tiny! i am jealous!!! i am at least 3 times that size. look like i am carrying a baby elephant :rofl: i will try and put a pic up later.

off 2 do some housework now and take my iron tablets!


----------



## emera35

Hi Ladies :)


Pixie81 - hope you're starting to recover from the chest infection. And hurrah for babes going head down at last :happydance: 
Mine was lying transverse for about 4-5 weeks, now he is head down i'm getting alot of comments about the change in my bump shape, and its alot more comfy this way, although its a bit intense on the bladder when he starts fiddling about with his hands now :haha:

I cooked a meal for Johnny Depp and his wife a few years ago, nearly passed out with the excitement of it hehe! :D I find it amusing how he's really quite quiet and shy seeming in real life when he plays all those wacky characters :) 
Still, the OH is fully aware that if Johnny ever asked, then that would be that :haha:

OmiOmen, the bump is looking lovely!! , i'll try and attach mine now....

.... ok here's my 31 week bump

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/DSC01260-1-1.jpg

Oh, and as for maternity leave, well, it started out brilliantly last night when the OH got home saying he'd cut himself at work. When i took all the plasters off, i could see he'd literally done about a 5cm cut right down his thumb :nope: So my first evening of maternity leave was spent holding his (other) hand in casualty while the doctor put him back together! 
Bless him, he's so bad with blood and pain, he went white as a sheet, and the doc had to give him a local anesthetic as he couldn't stand the pain. When we were leaving the doc said to him "just as well its not you having the baby then!" I giggled all the way home, but naturally told the OH how brave he'd been and what a hero he was for coping with the trauma! I'll admit it did look pretty painful :winkwink:

I'll be off to give the house a clean now, have a good day all of you! 

Big :hugs: xxx


----------



## OmiOmen

emera35, Love the bump! How cool, you got to cook for ohnny Depp and his wife!

In the past I was worried about the size of my bump but after many midwives and consultants feeling it the past week and not mentioning the size I feel really relived.


----------



## LogansMama

Nice bumps ladies. Maybe I'll try to do a pic now too! (32 weeks today)
https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=66921&d=1267884770
Emera - ouch about OH's thumb. A few months ago mine slammed his finger in the garage door. Flattened it like a pancake - serious. It was NASTY. Course - he wouldn't let me take him to the hospital. He actually WENT TO WORK - all white from the pain, and then they pretty much forced him to go to the ER. Geesh - sometimes I don't know why I bother to try with him! He never listens to me.
 



Attached Files:







DSC04142.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bumps_a_daisy

mee toooooooooo Im due on may the 19th and having a little girl :):)


----------



## Windmills

Bexxie I hope you're feeling a bit better this evening!! :hugs: 
I've had a fab day of getting my hair and nails done and shopping for baby stuff :) Just cooking dinner- beef lyonnaise, what an adventure!- and debating whether to go to the pictures tonight :lol: I'll put a bump pic on in a little bit cos I feel left out :lol:


----------



## jolou

hey, loving the bumps! il try attach mine next :)

i feel like crap today, OH went out last night and got home around 2:15am, which normally doesnt bother me but for some reason i got really annoyed when i woke at 2am and he wasnt home yet lol i think it might have been because he hadnt text me all evening, he normally does it just once when he is out to check im ok and to say goodnight but last night he never, it took him an hour to come up to bed, i couldnt sleep from wondering what he was doing as it was sooo quiet downstairs, im turning into a paranoid freak! then this morning i got up with sophie at 7am, to let him have some sort of lie in, he woke around 10ish so i went back up for half an hour nap...well at least try! he would let sophie come up shouting me and jumping on my bed, poking etc until i woke up, i would never dream of doing that to him, so he annoyed me this morning, i then went for a shower to wake me up, i got out and he wasnt there, he had gone to him mums and hadnt bothered to tell me he was going and left sophie to tell me, she was moaning she was hungry and said mark had promised some toast but he didnt do it...needless to say ive been in a foul mood all day, not speaking or anything, i think i spent an hour crying! man i hate being this emotional. once mark came home he waited an hour before coming to see what i was doing, all he said was "calmed down yet?" grrrrrrr. i dont think it helped that he was out that late with his 2 mates, one of their GFs and her best mate who mark had a thing with before going out with me. To top it off i feel so fat and unattractive, i remember a time when mark would come upstairs after being out for the night and try and wake me up to have sex...last night he just tried to push me out of the damn bed! i ended up sleeping without my maternity pillow :(

annnywho sorry for the rant! im so tired and moany today and here is my bump pic taken this afternoon 31w3days
 



Attached Files:







DSC00188.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Windmills

Oh Jo I expected you to be massive after all the comments you've had, you look fab IMO! xx


----------



## jolou

lol i think its the way the pic has turned out, im about to stick some photos on FB from a weekend away with the family just before valentines day, the pics on there i look huge! lol


----------



## Windmills

I'm massive in this pic, I'm not actually this big in person though which is weird! Think I must look way bigger because of my cardy hiding where my back ends :lol: The good news is that I don't look really low anymore :wohoo: 

https://i48.tinypic.com/2zs06m1.jpg


----------



## babyhope

katie_xx said:


> I'm massive in this pic, I'm not actually this big in person though which is weird! Think I must look way bigger because of my cardy hiding where my back ends :lol: The good news is that I don't look really low anymore :wohoo:
> 
> https://i48.tinypic.com/2zs06m1.jpg

You are so cute Katie!

And to the rest of you I am mad at all of you for lying!!! You guys said you were huge, now I don't want to post a picture cuz you all look great and I really do look HUGE:haha:


----------



## PhoxiestFox

Since we are sharing bumps here is the most recent one i have taken! sorry im in my undies!! ENJOYY LMAO!!! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







28 weeks pregnant 2.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jolou

Oh I love that bump. Mine naked is horrible lol. 
Katie do you hell look massive lol you look so cute! I'l try get the front pic up later when i'm on the pc, it looks alot different to the one I posted lol


----------



## leoniebabey

Im due the 31st with a boy 

x


----------



## LogansMama

jolou -sorry your oh is being like that. And your bump is little! 

All of you have cute little bumps! 

I am so big and uncomfortable. I took DS to a nature center today. We walked and walked and walked and now I have been getting BH all day. My belly feels so tight--- I want a nap. Think I'm gonna lay down for a bit!


----------



## PhoxiestFox

LogansMama said:


> jolou -sorry your oh is being like that. And your bump is little!
> 
> All of you have cute little bumps!
> 
> I am so big and uncomfortable. I took DS to a nature center today. We walked and walked and walked and now I have been getting BH all day. My belly feels so tight--- I want a nap. Think I'm gonna lay down for a bit!

the walking near kills me at the minute... I feel your pain! A trip round tescos sends me mad... breathing like a heifer!! some man thought i was in labour cos i was hanging onto the trolley, clutching my back with a pained expression!!! lmao!!! :rofl:


----------



## hope&faith09

Evening Ladies! 

Well I have had a busy day, we went to a nearly new sale and grabbed some bargains - a baby carrier for £10 a moses basket stand for £4 and some cute dresses! Then we went out for lunch which was lovely but I am so so tired now. All your bumps are gorgeous I will try and take one soon and post it! 

Hope everyone has had an ok day, Jolou sorry your OH was such a pain! 

x x x


----------



## LogansMama

PhoxiestFox said:


> the walking near kills me at the minute... I feel your pain! A trip round tescos sends me mad... *breathing like a heifer*!! some man thought i was in labour cos i was *hanging onto the trolley, clutching my back with a pained expression*!!! lmao!!! :rofl:


That was me too! After the nature center - I was exhausted - but HAD to stop at the grocery to pick up a few essentials. I could barely make it through the store. No one said anything - but they must have been thinking it...


----------



## muddles

Sunflowers said:


> muddles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunflowers said:
> 
> 
> Hiya, can I join this thread?
> 
> I'm due on the 25th April with another pink bump! I had a section last time round but hoping for a VBAC this time as long as she's not still breech!
> 
> You are welcome to join us but we are all due in May.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL and they say pg brain is a myth!! My last baby was due in may so I keep forgetting I'm April this time!! Oops!!Click to expand...

Don't worry I read and re-read your post and couldn't work out why it wasn't quite right then eventually realised it said April so I am suffering with pregnancy brain too. :lol:


----------



## muddles

Evening ladies, 

Lovely bumps. I am having a fat day so not brave enough to post a bump pic right now. Will do tomorrow if braver. 

How are we all doing with choosing names? Me and H are struggling a bit and have got one boy's name and one girl's name each on our list. Kind of hoping the baby just looks like a particular name when he/she is born! What names are on your short lists?

Girls-
Isabella 
Anya

Boys-
Joseph
Charlie


----------



## muddles

PhoxiestFox said:


> the walking near kills me at the minute... I feel your pain! A trip round tescos sends me mad... breathing like a heifer!! some man thought i was in labour cos i was hanging onto the trolley, clutching my back with a pained expression!!! lmao!!! :rofl:

:lol: I realised I was getting some funny looks when struggling back to my car earlier clutching my belly (baby was sticking his/her head right out to the side) and breathing funny.


----------



## A3my

helloooo - lovely bumps! *katie* - your hair looks fab!
*jolou* - sorry your OH was an eeejut! mine is currently snoring on the settee after drinking too much at a meal out to celebrate my mums b'day AND he got her pissed on "slippery nipple" shots :dohh::haha:
*H&F09* - brilliant bargain shopping! that is such a good price for a moses basket stand!
*muddles* - I love your names, I'm struggling with boys names, I find girls names easier! Anya is lovely!!!

I cant upload my bump pic :(


----------



## LogansMama

Hello again ladies. Took a little nap on the sofa. Feel a little better now. 

My cousin is throwing me a baby shower next month. :happydance: I ordered 2 dresses online to wear. One is pink and the other is black. I am planning on the pink, cause I don't really wanna do black for my shower, but in case I'm feeling fat and yucky that day, I figured the black was good as a backup... What do you think?

https://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?pid=7372210120002&cid=42632&locale=en_US

https://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?pid=7352360120002&cid=48687&locale=en_US


----------



## jolou

morning!

muddles i love all those names you have picked out, if this bump was pink it would have been Isabel for sure. We had 2 on the short list for a boy, Jack and Harrison, i did prefer Jack but OH went off it as there are soo many Jacks about so we went with Harrison, to be honest he will no doubt be shortened to Harry, Charlie was always a fave of mine but OH doesnt like it, i joked if it was twins it could be Charlie and Lola lol


----------



## maybebaby3

logansmama - i like the pink one!

jolou - men r so insensitive. my oh remarked that i should just get on with it as i am not the only pregnant woman on the planet when i remarked how crap i felt yesterday. i hope he makes it up 2 u 2day!

muddles - i dont think i'd be put off by the initials JAB.

hope&faith - good bargains!

hope u all have a nice sunday. it looks like mine will be spent doing all the crap housework! :dohh: i want a cleaner!!!!!


----------



## jolou

well OH made me a cup of tea and brought it up to me in bed, altho i had to ask him to make it lol didnt expect it to come up with him tho.

today me and soph are gonna sort out her "making area" its basically the bit under the stairs in the living room that has a toy box from ikea with loads of stuff in it (thats shes never been in lol#) a kiddies table that doesnt get used for anything apart from rubbish being stacked on and all her colouring boxes and paper and all these drawings that come home everyday from school, she will kill me for throwing out anything but needs must! its a right mess down there, the table is retiring to the attic until we have room for it again and she will actually use it, the school paintings will be sorted out from what is just scribble pile and whats an actual picture lol so busy day for me lol

OH and his dad is going to sort out what was the downstairs loo so i have a nice big storage room in the kitchen


----------



## maybebaby3

sounds like a productive day ahead jolou! i really dont feel like doing anything. OH is still in bed and will only surface when it is time 4 him 2 go and play squash with his dad! i'm going 2 make my own cup of tea now!


----------



## Smidge

morning everyone as a student would not normally be awake this early but i think my kittens are trying to prepare me for early morning with baby as they would not stop crying outside my bedroom dear till i woke up so have been up since 6 and kinda resent my OH ability to sleep through anything! anyone got anything nice planned for the day?


----------



## maybebaby3

men can sleep thru anything can't they?!!! My OH never wakes when the kids do. i read that a man is more likely 2 wake with the sound of a buzzing fly or a car alarm than a crying baby! :rofl:

i have nothing more exciting than :laundry::hangwashing::dishes::iron: unfortunately! oh and going 2 morrissons 4 nappies! fun fun fun!


----------



## Windmills

I'm going for an Indian with the family later- really can't be bothered, I feel like death and don't like Indian food anyway :dohh: 
Getting period type pains intermittently, hoping they're BH! 
My OH can sleep through anything, including my elbow in his ear when he's snoring :lol:


----------



## maybebaby3

i have had that b4 katie and my MW said i was doing 2 much. relax and put your feet up. hopefully they will stop.


----------



## Smidge

myparents came to visit me at uni yesterday so i am just chilling out today and maybe cooking a roast if i can be bothered


----------



## maybebaby3

here's my bump pic taken 2day at 31+2. it's bad quality as taken with the web cam! lol!


----------



## maybebaby3

Smidge said:


> myparents came to visit me at uni yesterday so i am just chilling out today and maybe cooking a roast if i can be bothered

mmm sounds nice!


----------



## Smidge

Yeah my dad made us dinner yesterday and so mine is bound to seem terrible today


----------



## Lynsey1986

im due 30th may, and its a:blue: x


----------



## Cactusgirl

A3my - for the pregnancy massage it is just like a normal massage in that you strip to your knickers. She massages the whole body (apart from bum and boobs) She does massage the bump well, around the bump (not in a really hard way) and it feels lovely!! I am sure if you did not feel comfortable with that you could ask them not to do that area.

Smidge - I am petrified about being a mum. As scared as I am about the labour at least I know there will be an end to that - we will be mums forever!!

PG - really good news you have been reassured. I know what you mean about losing confidence on your MW - mine have not exactly been ahead of the game!

Omiomen - Happy 25th!! Sorry to hear that it was not a fantastic birthday but I am glad to hear they took your symptoms seriously and you were well looked after

Jolou - the day after OBEM - me and OH were just normal with other. I am scared he won't be interested when LO arrives but just have to pray that he steps up and once he sees him he will want to be involved. We were talking last night about a hen do I have in July and I said he would need to be able to look after LO on his own. He looked horrified and asked if he would have to change a nappy - he had better be kidding is all I can say!!

Emera - you cooked for Johnney Depp?!!? OMG!!! Hope OH thumb is ok.

Logansmama - lucky you getting a baby shower

For everyone who went to see Alice in Wonderland - how was it?!?!? I am dying to go!!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Well I had a lovely baby day on Thursday.

I had a personal shopping experience in Mothercare! 2 of the staff spent 2 hours with me going through everything on the 'list' talking through all of the products and what they thought I would need. I basically went in and said I know what pram and nursery furniture but have no idea about anything else. Ended up getting loads of the rest of the stuff and feeling much better now!! Not having everything delivered until 23 April though.

Then had a 2 hour session with my doula which has reinforced I have done the right thing. She is brilliant and feel like I have known her for ages even though only 2nd time I have met her. I just feel really comfortable with her. We talked about my birth plan etc so she will be able to communicate this to the mw if I am not able to. I have at least 2 more antenatal sessions with her and she always wants to do a session with DH which I am hoping he finds useful.

Then had the pregnancy massage which was wonderful - have another one booked for just before Easter.

Friday had DH grandad's funeral which was a very emotional time. I felt quite a lot of pressure as everyone was saying that me being pregnant was keeping his gran positive. And his gran kept coming to me saying how his grandad had been over the moon that I was expecting. I suppose I did not really realise how us having a baby affects other members of the family.

Last night went into Manchester for a meal and drinks with a friend which was nice to catch up. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!

Oh and meant to say that I have started using Spartone instead of the ferrous sulphate for my anaemia and I feel much better for it. The breathlessness has really eased up and it seems a lot kinder on the old digestive system - my poo has gone back to normal immediately rather than looking like I am passing bricks of coal!!!

xxx


----------



## LogansMama

Maybe - Cute bump! Nice and round. 

I'm jealous of the pregnancy massages ladies. I want one too!


----------



## Jo1984

I'm on team yellow & I'm due 29th May :) :)

Jo xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey Ladies ... 31 weeks today, altho this week has been a slow one! I have a fairly busy week ahead of me, tomorrow I am shopping, tuesday I have my first NCT antenatal class and Thursday I have my midwife appointment. And of course lots of uni work to be getting on with and hopefully hand in another assignment by the end of the week! 

Has everyone had a nice weekend? Me and oh managed to get out and have a picnic today but then coming back home it reminded me how much stuff still needs to be sorted before baby arrives, well at least we still have a few weeks! 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## abz

hey everyone. i have had a really lazy day today. yesterday was spent in york meeting up with some friends i haven't seen for a long time, and then we went straight to another group of friends' house as a few people had come down from edinburgh and some up from london, so it was a big reunion, ha. lovely to see everyone. but i really overdid it. we didn't walk around much in york. basically went for something to eat and then slowly meandered before going back to my friend's house but damn i hurt today. so i can't do anything... so we've been watching supernatural, ha. am just about to watch some more but thought i would pop on to see how everyone is doing :)

abz xx


----------



## abz

ooh, forgot to say :D i had a need for chocolate raisins (which OH had never heard of before, i suppose they don't have them in denmark, ha) but i persuaded him they existed and to look when he went to the shop to get me some paracetamol (bit of a headache)... he found cadbury's ones. i didn't even know they did them, but since i fancied cadbury's chocolate too i'm guessing they are going to be wonderful :D

saving them for after my tomato soup though, ha.

abz xx


----------



## A3my

*logansmama* - pink! what a lovely dress! be brave you'll look fab :thumbup:
*maybebaby3* - lovely bump! you're not huge at all :)
*katie* - hope you feel better :flower:
*CG* - sounds like the funeral was emotional, thats lovely that your DH was excited about your baby :flower: on a lighter note, glad your poo is back to normal :haha:
*H&F09* - a picnic is such a lovely idea! bet it was lovely in the sun.
*abz* - hope you enjoy your raisins :)

I've been houseworking and gardening lots today. Ive overdone it too - DH joked about getting me a wheelchair! I have literally crippled myself :haha:

Monday again tomorrow :cry:


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies.... 

Trying not to make myself crazy, but I have been getting BH ALL DAY long. They aren't painful, just uncomfortable. Not sure if I have been getting more than 4-5 an hour though (my doc says thats when to call) - just know I have had LOTS and they have been constant. TBH though - I haven't sat down for an hour to see if they will stop either. So - I just ate dinner and am now finally prepared to take it easy and see if things calm down or not. I assume they will - but if they don't then I guess I'll be giving the doc a ring to see what she says.


----------



## LogansMama

Can having a full tummy (dinner) cause the BH to be worse? I have had 3 in the past 12 minutes. Still waiting to see if they subside.

ETA - now I'm at 6 in about 30 minutes.... hmmmm.

7:09 / 7:14 / 7:20 / 7:24 / 7:34 / 7:40

I haven't been lying down though... just sitting on the sofa playing on the computer. Think I will go pee, then lay on my side to see if that changes anything.... (I'm not believing this can be anything yet!)


----------



## LogansMama

Okay - I've been laying down and they seem to have slowed. Just had one - and its 8:15. I think I had one little one a little while ago too - but I didn't count it cause it was super mild! So - only 2 in since 7:40.... 

Do I call - or just keep laying down and see if they go away? I hate to call, have them tell me to go in and get checked - and it turns out to be nothing. But i hate to NOT call and have it be something too! ACK. What do I do?


----------



## insomnimama

Have had period type pains since this afternoon. Must be typical of this stage (for whatever reason I can't remember from the last time) :rofl:

Getting closer to knowing what team I'll be on- I am going to go schedule the 3D ultrasound apt as soon as the clinic calls me back :happydance:

Watching the Oscars & really hoping someone embarrasses themselves or goes off on a political rant or trips or SOMETHING. :rofl:


----------



## LogansMama

Well - I called. Just waiting for doc to ring me back now. Wonder what she'll say? 
I'm over-reacting? Its good that I called? Stay home and see how it goes? Go in and get checked? EEEK.


----------



## LogansMama

Its been over an hour. Doc hasn't called me back. Guess its not priority?
hmmm....
Still waiting to see how I do. I have only had 2 in the past 25 min - so they seem to have slowed... If I get 2 more within the hour I'll call back.

And now my shithead OH just decided it would be a good time for him to GO OUT! WTF???? I am very mad right now! I swear to god I am not going to call him when I go into labor for real.


----------



## punch

can i be on this list? 

due may 9th, with a boy.

9 more weeks. :D


----------



## abz

how did it go logansmama? i think it's a really good thing that you rang. it's better to ring to put your mind at rest. they really don't mind (or if they do, they don't tell you :D)

let us know how it went.

loved the choc raisins, made myself feel a bit sick by stopping eating them a little too late :D

abz xx


----------



## bishybarnaby

Hi, can I also be in on this..............

My due date is 31st May and Im expecting a boy.


----------



## maybebaby3

logansmama - did the dr call back? Men! I cant believe your OH went out, then again mine went 4 a pint when i was in labour :rofl: i was not impressed!

it is long weekend 2day as is commonwealth day, thank god as had a really bad night. didnt go 2 bed til past 2am and then erin kept waking up. she seems 2 be heading 4 a cold so i let her in2 our bed but OH was being a bed hog (he can sleep thru anythin) and i was almost falling out of the bed so i left him and erin in the bed and ended up sleeping in dylan's bed as he had stayed the night with mil! now i am up with erin whilst OH is in bed and i was sooooo pissed off as mil took kids yesterday 4 a few hrs and i fell asleep on sofa and as i was falling asleep OH said really sarchastically 'what great company u r'! WTF!!! :gun: he is the one who is always sleeping morning noon and night and when i get a chance of a lie down i get slated 4 being bad company! what with that and the other days's comment of me not being the only pregnant woman on the planet and 2 just get on with it i am fuming! sorry rant over......4 now!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Logansmama - did the dr call back? You definitely did the right thing to call if only to get reassurance.

Maybebaby - the cheek of it when he is sleeping so much!!

I took the dogs out with DH Sat and Sun and probably walked 3-4 miles each day. It is becoming sooo much harder now. I am ok for 1st 30mins but then it becomes much more painful and I end up getting period like pains for about 30mins afterwards.

I had a bit of a hormonal hour yesterday and was feeling soooo fed up. DH asked if I was ok and I just burst into tears. He was very sweet and he told me that he was now really excited about the baby coming and of course he would help out when the time came etc. He even suggested constructing somekind of pully system on the bed to help me turn over and get out of bed!!!! :haha:

I feel much better having spoken to him about it all! :thumbup:


----------



## maybebaby3

cactusgirl - i'm glad your OH seems 2 be stepping up 2 the mark :thumbup: take it easy with the walking!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning ladies!

Don't you just hate Mondays!?!?

I had a really quiet wknd and didn't even pop on here much... what is going on!?!? I'm very jealous of those of you who have had lots of fun baby shopping!!

Logansmama... how are you? Did the Doc call back? Am I the only one not to have experienced BH yet?

Abz... chocolate raisins... yum! That could be my next fad once I move on from double deckers! :haha:

I went to see Alice in Wonderland on Friday and really enjoyed it... LO did too... she was very active all film and then followed this by being really quiet all wknd! Typical!

I'm also getting a bit depressed at how long I have until my maternity leave starts! I know there are a few of us with a good few weeks to go yet... I think we need to set up a support group!!! :haha:

Have a good day everyone!!


----------



## maybebaby3

Pussy Galore - i agree!


----------



## Cactusgirl

PG glad you enjoyed AIW - I am hoping to go this week! What was the 3D like.

I agree regarding mat leave - it is AGES away!!!


----------



## A3my

Morning, hope you dont all have the Monday blues like me :cry: :) I think a support group would be fab *PG*:haha::thumbup:

*Logansmama* - how are things? what did the doctor say? hope you are OK :flower:

*CG* - Glad you cleared the air with DH :) I'm so glad he's excited now. Not sure I'd be flattered by the pully system though :dohh::haha:

*maybebaby3* - men :dohh::growlmad: love the smiley :) perfect!

:wave: hi new ladies!

Well I have gut rot bad today after pigging on muesli late last night. I need to learn that stuffing my face is not good! :sick: I was glugging gaviscon but then managed to regurgitate - not pleasant x


----------



## Cactusgirl

A3my said:


> :
> 
> *CG* - Glad you cleared the air with DH :) I'm so glad he's excited now. Not sure I'd be flattered by the pully system though :dohh::haha:
> 
> 
> Well I have gut rot bad today after pigging on muesli late last night. I need to learn that stuffing my face is not good! :sick: I was glugging gaviscon but then managed to regurgitate - not pleasant x

Eugh - regurgitating gaviscon must be disgusting!! :wacko:

Ha ha re the pully system - it was more because I was being pathetic crying and saying 'and I can't even turn over in bed anymore or get myself out of bed as it hurts too much!!' :cry::blush:


----------



## maybebaby3

at least he is sympathetic about it. my OH reaction when i say things like that is 'what do u want me 2 do about it?' and 4 me 2 stop moaning!


----------



## A3my

*CG* - it was vile :sick: I'm the same with manouvering in bed - my physio told me not to turn on my back but to turn frontways so you go on all 4s to turn - makes me feel like a huge beached whale but its less painful :haha:


----------



## maybebaby3

oh we are a bundle of laughs aren't we :rofl:


----------



## A3my

haha - DH's fave comment at the moment is "do you ever stop moaning!!!" hehehehe


----------



## jolou

morning!

lognas mama how did things go with the BH? ive been wondering how many is too much, my MW has never really said and i get days where they are all the time (at least it feels like it lol i should really take note of it)

maybebaby, shall i come over there and give your OH a nice big slap for you ;) the way i have been feeling this weekend i could quite easily take out my frustrations lol not that i condone violence of course ;)

CG your doing well to walk for that long to be honest! i get shattered just walking around asda lol i come out waddling like i have pooped myself lol

abz give me some of them raisins please :D

I have the monday blues too, normally i love mondays cos it means i get a day all to myself since mark is back in work and sophie is in school but for some reason i just feel blah

im glad im not the only one having trouble turning in bed! il have to give the turning onto my front to turn around a go cos now i just look a beetle stuck on my back lol

im gonna have another rant so beware! this time about my sister lol she is so friggin selfish at times!!! argh my mum has MS and my step dad is going through chemo and starts radiotherapy today for throat cancer, he has gone to clatterbridge today to get started on the radiotherapy and to have another dose of chemo so is away for the night, my sister is off work for the day and hasnt even phoned mum since saturday to see if she needs anything from the shops today or if she wants to go out (she could offer to bring her around here!) she is just relying on my or my grandad who is 75 to go and take mum somewhere, rachel bloody lives at home still, i live 30-40 min away and feel too tired to do anything. Add onto that the fact she expects mum and ian to do her washing, hang it out to dry and bring it in for her, shes bloody 24years old. Im also annoyed at her cos she said to me she will come up here one night this week for me to highlight her hair for her (great when im feeling shattered) i said ok thinking she must not have a day off as she normally comes then, mum tells me she is off today and told her to come here if she wants her hair doing today but she just replied with "i took the day off to spend with dan" argh. The normal thing to do with someone like that is to tell them i know but rachel has the worst temper and its just not worth it, she never thinks she is in the wrong its always someone else. argh she drives me insane sometimes!!

im actually feeling bad for not going into chester now to take mum out but i cant actually move, im so stiff from yesterday, i think i spent about 2 hours sat on the floor sorting through all the rubbish that has built up, then done some washing and just a general tidy up. to top it off i have a bloody cold off sophie lol.

argh rant over!! hopefully il have something better to say later on lol


----------



## maybebaby3

jolou - my sister lives at home 2 and she is 30 this year! she has no idea what it is 2 run a household either!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Jolou - that must be so annoying especially as your sister is living at home?!?! And at 24you would think she would know better. Sounds like a really hard time for your mum and step dad right now, but don't you go over stretching yourself.


----------



## jolou

rachel just doesnt seem to realise that mum needs help with things she struggles walking and needs a stick around the house so cant do much, before it was fine cos ian was fit and healthy, but now he isnt well for a few days after chemo and he has just had a tube fitted to his stomach to feed himself when his throat gets too sore with the radiotherapy, he will still try and do things cos he doesnt want mum doing it. grandad does what he can but we are defo missing nan, she would be there a few days a week to help out if needs be. rachel just annoys me so much when shes like this, she can be so caring sometimes yet so selfish at others! its times like this i hate living so far, i used to live 10 min down the road now wiht it being so far it costs way to much petrol

ok lets get onto something cheery lol


----------



## jolou

i just realised something, i havent had anything back from the hospital about antenatal classes..i filled the form in 2 weeks ago :S


----------



## Pussy Galore

Well I did have Monday blues until I popped back on here and read all of the posts from this morning!! 

And now I can't stop laughing at all of us struggling to turn over in bed and being advised to turn inwards so you are on all fours!! :haha:

I have been struggling to turn over in bed for the past two weeks or so but always roll onto my back. What an earth will hubby think when I try some new manoeuvres tonight!!! (actually knowing him he will probably think his luck is in!!!)

Jolou.. you have my sympathies.. especially when your family are going through such a difficult time :(


----------



## Cactusgirl

jolou said:


> i just realised something, i havent had anything back from the hospital about antenatal classes..i filled the form in 2 weeks ago :S

I mentioned antenatal classes to my MW at the last appointment and she told me that there was a class starting the following Tuesday and to just turn up?!?! I then mentioned that I was also going to NCT classes in April and she advised me not to do both as they might contradict each other which I was not pleased to hear. Surely they should both work together to give the same advice?!

My friend then went to her antenatal class in another part of Manchester and she said there were 48 people there?!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Wow just noticed the blues and pinks for May are both at 50!!! Cannot believe it is so even!!


----------



## jolou

the form i filled in was at my last MW app 2 weeks ago so i assume who ever needs it has it, maybe they start quite late here, il see my MW again next monday so if i havent heard anything by then il mention it, its more for OH than me really and the hospital tour since this is a new place for me lol


----------



## A3my

*jolou* - sorry to hear about your thoughtless sister! My youngest sister is very selfish and self centered too - maybe its a youngest thing?? hope your step-dad is OK and that the chemo works. 

My hospital trust wont let me have antenatal classes because its my third, despite the fact my girls are 8 and 9. I am very rusty! not a pro at all :wacko:

I love the way you describe walking - like you've pooped yourself! That is so true, its like walking with filled pants :rofl:

I'm looking forward to hearing how you all get on with the frontward turn :haha::haha: x


----------



## jolou

amy its true tho! i could pass for a baby with a nappy thats so full they dont walk right lol

i wasnt going to bother with the classes this time around, as the ones wiht sophie were rubbish, they only told us what i already knew and was taught doing child development in high school, but OH wants to go since its his first and id like a tour of the wards, altho i now know where the maternity bit is after having to go last week lol

oo catching up on gilmore girls now with a coffee and muffin, im hoping it makes my throat feel better lol


----------



## abz

ha. i did the frontward turn last night when i was lying on the edge of the duvet OH needed to pull up and he asked me to roll onto my front... does he not realise this isn't exactly something done easily now? ha. so the rolling onto the knees was used and i accidentally found it was rather easy :D ha. if i roll onto my back i tend to a) fart (i have no idea why rolling onto my back produces this but i can't not laugh EVERY time) and b) want to stay there as it's comfy but can't really breathe... so may continue trying to use the knees thing... but i may inflate with gas :D

abz xx


----------



## jolou

lol abz that farting comment has made my day! lol i cant stop laughing lol


----------



## muddles

Added new people to here (well I think I have). 

Just had mw appointment and baby was being naughty-mw said ok baby has back here (on my left) and is head down then reached for her doppler. Baby kept kicking it away and then she eventually found hb on the opposite side to where she expected to find it as he/she had turned right round so back was now on my right hand side! :rofl:

Logansmama- how did you get on? Hope the BH were just that, BH and not something more just yet.

I had to book my own antenatal classes and was told to do this straight after my 20 week scan back in December. I did and was told I was lucky to get a place! My friend wasn't told until her 28 week mwapp to book hers and when she phoned she couldn't get a place at any as she had apparently left it too late. My classes are at 36, 37 and 38 weeks pregnant as that was first available spaces. Let's hope I don't end up doing a live birth demo at one of the classes! :rofl:

I sympathise with the getting out of bed troubles people are having, I end up rolling onto my front and reversing out of bed on hands and knees. H thinks this is very, very funny. 

Right better go as I am supposed to be in work in an hour and it's a 30min+ drive away depending on traffic. Have a good day ladies.


----------



## A3my

:rofl:*abz* - thats brilliant :D!! your new party trick! 

*muddles* - sounds like you might have a little mischief on your hands :haha:

my office is freezing, trying to stay warm with copious amounts of (decaf) tea :cold: using my strongest willpower not to eat my lunch before 12 x


----------



## Pussy Galore

abz said:


> ha. i did the frontward turn last night when i was lying on the edge of the duvet OH needed to pull up and he asked me to roll onto my front... does he not realise this isn't exactly something done easily now? ha. so the rolling onto the knees was used and i accidentally found it was rather easy :D ha. if i roll onto my back i tend to a) fart (i have no idea why rolling onto my back produces this but i can't not laugh EVERY time) and b) want to stay there as it's comfy but can't really breathe... so may continue trying to use the knees thing... but i may inflate with gas :D
> 
> abz xx

:rofl: Brilliant... nearly farted with laughter in the office!!! Hubby is in for a treat tonight then!! :rofl:


----------



## jolou

amy i think it is freezing full stop today! unless thats just me being a wimp lol

i just asked a friend of my OH on facebook when did she get her antenatal class through, figured best person to ask since she had to go to the same place as me, she was given hers really late! her baby was due the 13th feb and didnt have a class untill the 1st of feb!


----------



## abz

you mean i'm the only one this happens to? :-O how humiliating :D :D


----------



## A3my

jolou said:


> amy i think it is freezing full stop today! unless thats just me being a wimp lol
> 
> i just asked a friend of my OH on facebook when did she get her antenatal class through, figured best person to ask since she had to go to the same place as me, she was given hers really late! her baby was due the 13th feb and didnt have a class untill the 1st of feb!

I'm glad you said that, I was freezing at home yesterday and OH said it was just me :)

shesh that was cutting it fine! I think I will ask my MW if I can tour the birthing unit - it was consultant led 8 years ago when I was last there and I am hoping they've decorated :haha: I would rather have LO at home but OH is worried x


----------



## abz

oh. and my antenatal classes start this thursday. i have one on the 11th and one on the 18th and that's it. my midwife does run free ones at a docs a mile or two away so we'll have to go along to those too. they seem to be far more in depth :)


----------



## jolou

oh abz i do seem to have a lot of wind lol so dont worry about that, i have no idea what causes it but my god i dread being full of wind when we have visitors... its not nice lol


----------



## Pussy Galore

abz said:


> you mean i'm the only one this happens to? :-O how humiliating :D :D

I'll let you know tomorrow!! :haha:

On the plus side... you are encouraged to spend some time on all fours if the baby is breech! Apparently this position encourages LO to move because they have more room!!!

My local hospital have now changed their ante natal policy and now run an all day class on a Saturday and that is it! I had to book in immediately after my 12 week scan though and mine is next month!


----------



## jolou

christ it wasnt even mentioned to me until my last appointment! lol i can imagine mine being the week im due to go in for the c-section


----------



## A3my

Pussy Galore said:


> My local hospital have now changed their ante natal policy and now run an all day class on a Saturday and that is it! I had to book in immediately after my 12 week scan though and mine is next month!

I bet they seemed a long way ahead when you booked them at 12 weeks! :winkwink:


----------



## Pussy Galore

A3my said:


> Pussy Galore said:
> 
> 
> My local hospital have now changed their ante natal policy and now run an all day class on a Saturday and that is it! I had to book in immediately after my 12 week scan though and mine is next month!
> 
> I bet they seemed a long way ahead when you booked them at 12 weeks! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yep they did!! On the plus side, I was quite impressed with the hospital being so organised... until they changed everything!!


----------



## Windmills

I really really need to organise my antenatal classes :blush: 

I've been signed off work sick until Thursday :dohh: Gastroenteritis apparently, so I'm feeling really sorry for myself and have curled up in bed with the laptop :lol:


----------



## Pussy Galore

katie_xx said:


> I really really need to organise my antenatal classes :blush:
> 
> I've been signed off work sick until Thursday :dohh: Gastroenteritis apparently, so I'm feeling really sorry for myself and have curled up in bed with the laptop :lol:

Sorry to hear you are poorly hun and hope you get better soon :hugs:

On the plus side, does this mean you have one day left until maternity leave?! :happydance:


----------



## A3my

poor you *katie* :hugs: get well soon and lay off the maccyDs for a bit :flower::winkwink::flower: x x


----------



## Windmills

It does! I go back in Thursday and finish on Friday :happydance:

Amy, McDonalds is definitely off the cards for a while :lol:


----------



## abz

who mentioned a support group for people not going on mat leave for yonks!!?! because now i want one!! ha.

sorry you are feeling so pants katie hon :( i hope you get better soon. have a hug :D

abz xx


----------



## hope&faith09

hey ladies how is everyone today? Me and OH are having problems with his ex and her letting him see his son. Basically he is well behaved here but plays about at hers and he kicks and bites and is generally nasty (not somthing I have ever seen him do) now does anyone know what rights he has to see his son or in terms of we want to contact the school to see whats really going on is he allowed to do this? Sorry for the off pregnancy topic rant but its really stressing me out. x x x


----------



## abz

is he named on the birth certificate babes? i think a lot of it hinges on that. but i'm pretty sure he should have equal parental rights for things like that... i'm sure there's quite a few posts on here about parental rights. someone was asking not too long ago whether the FOB could take the baby away as he was threatening to when they aren't in a relationship and i think the consensus was that if he wasn't on the birth certificate then he didn't really have rights? but there were loads of helpful links on there. i'll see if i can find it...


----------



## hope&faith09

he is on the birth certificate. She got like this before and it took us about 6 months to sort out but now she is at it again, apparently its now going to be his sons choice if he comes to us on a weekend - he is 5 years old and trying to play them off against each other so says things like its boring at daddys - how can it be when we base the entire weekend around him and he is happy enough when he is here. Im so fed up of this its like because we are having a baby she is going to muck us about. Things are just far to stressful!


----------



## abz

here you go honey. i really feel for the woman and it's the opposite situation. but i think some of the links on here may be handy? i'm sure there are a few:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/284726-its-me-again-another-fob-rant.html

abz xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

hope&faith09 said:


> hey ladies how is everyone today? Me and OH are having problems with his ex and her letting him see his son. Basically he is well behaved here but plays about at hers and he kicks and bites and is generally nasty (not somthing I have ever seen him do) now does anyone know what rights he has to see his son or in terms of we want to contact the school to see whats really going on is he allowed to do this? Sorry for the off pregnancy topic rant but its really stressing me out. x x x

Hope&faith.. sorry to hear about your troubles with OH and contact with his son. If you don't get anywhere fast, pm me and I will pop upstairs and ask our Family Dept! I practised family law over ten years ago before switching to another area and so am a little rusty. I wouldn't want to give you negligent advice... but I would be happy to find out for you :)

Instructing a Solicitor can be expensive sadly but most Firms will offer you a first half hour free interview...


----------



## Cactusgirl

Hope&Faith - sorry to hear of the troubles you are having. I have no experience in this kind of matter but hope you can get things sorted easily.


----------



## insomnimama

OH has a Man Cold. So I made him watch this: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbmbMSrsZVQ


----------



## abz

i'm not sure whether i told you all this the other day, brain has gone bye byes today... but i had another really silly huff with OH the other day. i've been pretty good. i have been unreasonable on occasion but haven't gone absolutely mental... much :D

but the other night i got really REALLY angry with OH for going to sleep... when we were in bed and trying to go to sleep. and i remembered something i wanted to tell him. but he was asleep. and i couldn't get to sleep. so i started on at him about being asleep, and he was kind of 'weeeelll, we're in bed and getting up in less than 8 hours and aren't we supposed to be going to sleep?' :D

i apologised for being a tit a few minutes later, even though i was still feeling angry, ha.

abz xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Abz... haven't we all been like this with our OH's from time to time during pregnancy!?

My OH will definitely say that my pregnancy has been tough on him because of my unpredictable mood swings!? :haha:


----------



## insomnimama

DUUUUUUDES [Insert exclamation point here; mine is broken :rofl: ]

My gender scan is booked for a week tomorrow. :happydance:


----------



## abz

woohoo :D :D


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies. Well - I ended up falling asleep last night and the BH didn't keep me awake - so I guess thats good. By 10 am though, I decided I better call the doc again cause I was still getting them! My doc saw me... said she tried to call me back but must of been given the wrong number! She said I should have called back! But - anyhow - everything is fine with me... they are JUST BH... I am closed up tight and my cervix is long (5cm?). So - they aren't doing anything.... so thats good - FOR NOW! I won't repeat that in a couple weeks though!

Anyhow - thanks for listening to me....

I'll catch up with the rest of you later! :)


----------



## babyhope

Hey Ladies! You sure have been chatty, I have a lot of catching up to do! 

First off I hope Logansmama is ok...haven't heard back from her in any post. BTW what do BH feel like, I don't think I have them, but lately I have been having the pulling period like feeling...don't know if that makes sense. Also I have been getting heartburn and acid reflux again....IT SUCKS! And I feel like I am getting huger everyday...seriously I feel like my stomach is just popping out farther and farther!


----------



## MartaMi

*insomnimama* that was a good vid and thumbs for your scan :thumbup: 

Why on earth do you guys write so much? I would have to put matches in to my eyes if I would like to keep them opened while reading those 10 pages :haha:

Anyway, I had the best Saturday ever with my best friend. At first he took me to see childrens musical, then iceskating, for a coffee and finally a walk in the oldtown. We also went to buy him a suit. Ohh, how I adore buying chlothes for men. Our babyboy got his first chlothes - blue suite. It was a gift from him and you can't imagine how much that means to me.

It's 8.40pm and I'm going to sleep. Mad :wacko: 

Friday is my last day at work and mf appt too :happydance:


----------



## abz

so so glad everything is ok logansmama!! :D :D

i'm not sure whether i've had BH to be honest. i think i've had the odd one, but not repeatedly. and i do get period type pains at times, or a pain in my back.

hope your acid dies down a bit babyhope. i've been getting it on and off and rennies are the only thing that works for me. gaviscon just makes me sick!! failing that, half a teaspoon of bicarbonate of soda in water really REALLY helps. might be an old remedy but damn it works. tastes absolutely foul though, ha.

am off in the bath. not entirely sure how i'm going to get out again as hips are not great, but OH is getting a bit of a pro at helping me out. i seem to be able to leap in no problems, but getting out again is always a wee bit of a challenge :D

abz xx


----------



## muddles

Glad you are ok Logansmama we were worried about you!

I have re-read all the posts from today as I only saw a few before going to work. Been laughing at the talk of wind. :lol: We aren't the most graceful bunch are we as pregnancy progresses....think we were misold the whole idea as I can't say I have seen much of the glowing look we are supposed to have, maybe that's just me. 

Hope you feel better soon Katie, you poor thing stay tucked up in bed and do lots of sleeping and tv watching. 

I posted yesterday or the day before asking what your favourite names are and told you our favourites but only got a couple of replies, so either my posts are being missed as I am usually on only in the evening or people just don't like talking to me as I never seem to get replies to anything I write. :cry:

Does anyone else have a super naughty baby like mine? (had mw app this morning so it's in my post from then)


----------



## Sarahwoo

Hi Ladies!

Well I haven't been on for a couple of days so I had a lot of catching up to do!! I think I'm up to date now :)

Katie - hope you're feeling better soon!!!

Logansmama - good to hear that everything's okay :)

You all made me laugh with your tales of getting stuck trying to turn over in bed - I'm just the same so I'll give the all fours thing a try tonight lol! 

Your bumps are all so lovely! I'll try to get a pic of mine.

Well we went to see 'Exit though the Gift Shop' yesterday (a Banksy film) which was quite interesting, and tomorrow we're seeing Alice in Wonderland - yay! Can't wait :) I've not been up to too much else, we went to visit a friend of my hubby in hospital today and then I've just been doing boring normal housework and stuff! Hubby is out playing Poker tonight - alright for some eh!

I am soooooo uncomfy - and I thinking that I'm going to feel like this or worse for the next nine and a bit weeks is enough to make me cry!!! My bump feels so tight and my ribs are absolute agony. I can't get comfy so I'm not sleeping and I'm just in so much pain:(. I ended up in tears at work on Saturday, just out of frustration really because there was nothing I could do to make it stop. I'm pretty sure that baby is breech, with his head under my ribs on my right, and feet lower down on my left. I'm getting lots of movement (mainly bits pushing out!) and the odd kick. My ribs just hurt so much and when baby pressed up it hurts even more, it takes my breath away and makes me feel quite sick. I feel like such a wimp but it hurts!!! I think I'm going to get a bath and see if that helps.

Can you tell I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself tonight lol!!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Muddles - We are calling our LO Amy Eleanor - Well my day has been a bit rubbish and I am supposed to be meeting a group at uni tomorrow to finish a presentation, I have done 3/4's of it and it drives me crazy how they dont seem to want to do anything - and one group member rang me today to say she may not be in tomorrow because her wisdom teeth are coming thru WTF?!? Sorry I am so stressed and have no idea what to do!


----------



## muddles

hope&faith09 said:


> Muddles - We are calling our LO Amy Eleanor - Well my day has been a bit rubbish and I am supposed to be meeting a group at uni tomorrow to finish a presentation, I have done 3/4's of it and it drives me crazy how they dont seem to want to do anything - and one group member rang me today to say she may not be in tomorrow because her wisdom teeth are coming thru WTF?!? Sorry I am so stressed and have no idea what to do!

That's a pretty name. I have taught two Eleanors (in seven years of teaching) and both were lovely girls so good choice! 

That sucks about uni work....surely if you can do it whilst being heavily pregnant then the others can do it too.


----------



## LogansMama

muddles - sorry! I didn't respond about the names because we have no ideas yet. I had lots of girl names picked out, but boy names are too hard!

Hope&faith - I always hated group projects - for that very reason. One person always gets stuck doing most of the work! And that one person was usually ME!


----------



## LogansMama

muddles - sorry! I didn't respond about the names because we have no ideas yet. I had lots of girl names picked out, but boy names are too hard!

Hope&faith - I always hated group projects - for that very reason. One person always gets stuck doing most of the work! And that one person was usually ME!


----------



## A3my

*abz* - been there done that plenty of times with the going off on one at DH for a silly reason. I get so tired in the evening I feel like I am on another planet! planet psycho haha :haha:
*insomnimama* - wooohoo on the gender scan :happydance:
*logansmama* - what a relief!! so glad all is ok :thumbup:
*babyhope* - I share your reflux pain :flower:
*MartaMi* - thats so sweet your best friend bought your LO's first outfit :flower:
*muddles* - I definately dont glow, its more of a corpse-like aura :) my skin is dull, my hair lank and I have huge puffy eye bags. mmm mmmm bootiful!:shock: as for babies, I think mine is just lazy! He rolls around every now and again but thats about it!
*sarahwoo* - that does sound painful. Could you have a few sick days and take some bed-rest?
Well I am still freezing and feeling glum too, not really sure why! I've got a course at work tomorrow - its called find your strengths. Its going to be all touchy feely with group work and role play and I hate that stuff at the best of times :nope: not looking forward to it :growlmad:


----------



## LogansMama

muddles - sorry! I didn't respond about the names because we have no ideas yet. I had lots of girl names picked out, but boy names are too hard!

Hope&faith - I always hated group projects - for that very reason. One person always gets stuck doing most of the work! And that one person was usually ME!

As for me - I am psyched because I went out and bought a new washing machine today! Ours has been broken since Christmas! Sucked having to go to the laundrymat all the time! Expensive too! SO - it should be here in 2 weeks! hooray! Can't wait! Think the first thing I'll wash is all the baby clothes!


----------



## babyhope

LogansMama said:


> muddles - sorry! I didn't respond about the names because we have no ideas yet. I had lots of girl names picked out, but boy names are too hard!

LOL!!! I was thinking about you today Logansmama because I know we both have sons and we are also having boys again and I was wondering what names you had in mind! We are thinking Dylan...so far it is the only name we have but all 3 of us (hubby, me and son) like it so it might be it!

I am super duper happy, I love saving money and today at Walmart I was standing next to this guy who was buying a crib mattress, and he scanned one and it rang up $50 then he rang up another and it rang up $15!!!!!! He seen my face and grabbed it and ran, I was bummed because there was no more! I asked the sales lady why it was so cheap, was it old, used or recalled? She said NO, that walmart had just been marking things down lately, so I asked her if she had anymore and they had ONE MORE!!!!!!! I can't believe that we got our crib mattress for $15!!!! I thought we'd be at least spending $50. When I got home I looked up the mattress and sure enough it is $40 dollars and has good ratings....looks like I got an awesome deal:happydance:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Muddles... we are struggling with names too! We had names sorted for a boy but are struggling with girls names.

Our surname begins with L which seemingly rules out all girls names beginning with L sadly... because they just don't sound right.

Our current fave is Chloe and hubby has even started calling the bump Chloe (which is better than Cadbury!!). I would welcome any ideas for a middle name though!

:)


----------



## Cactusgirl

Logansmama - so glad you are ok! Was worried about you but forgot about the time difference so you were probably asleep!!

Martami - sounds like you had a lovely day with your friend. Hurray for baby presents!

Babyhope - what a bargain - love it!!

Muddles - we have decided on Che (as in Che Guevara) Harry for our LO!

Sarahwoo - hope you are feeling more comfy soon

Abz - god I am psycho bitch from hell at the moment!!


----------



## Moongirl

hi guys!

Aww Katie hope you feel better soon, on the bright side at least you have only 1 day to work yay!!! I'll join the 'it's ages till maternity leave' support group - i have 3 weeks then a weeks holiday then 4 more weeks until ML (1st May). Seems like forever at the moment!!!

Logansmama - glad all is well and LO is going to stay put longer :)

Muddles - we're rubbish with names.... we can think of loads that are quite nice but nothing that we really love (and agree on!!!) Just hoping s/he gives us inspiration when they arrive :haha:

That sounds like a great deal babyhope - it makes it sooo much sweeter when it's an unexpected bargain too!! :)

CG - my friend's little boy is called Se (it has an accent on the e) which is pronounced the same way as Che - think it might be the gaelic version or something? Cool name :)

Sarahwoo - how long have you had the rib pain? Is it definitely because of your LO pushing up? I've had rib pain since about 12 weeks and the physio thinks its the equivalent of everyone else's hip pain i.e. that the cartilege and ligaments have stretched a bit too much and become inflamed (or the explanation was something like that anyway!!). Anyway, eventually she has given me a TENS machine to try which seems to be helping a bit but before that i found using ice pack/hot watter bottles helped relieve it a bit, and also when sitting at my desk using a rolled up towel in the small of my back to stretch out the ribs helped. Hope it gets better soon - it's so miserable :(

Sorrry about the mammoth post! Hope the rest of you are doing well!!

:hugs:


----------



## Janny Wanny

hey mayers hehehe whats goin on over here???? any news , gossip???


----------



## insomnimama

CG Che is the Argentinian slang for "buddy", "mate", "bloke" etc. Argentinian men pepper their speech with it to other men, so when Ernesto Rafael Guevara went abroad (Bolivia, Cuba, etc.) he was given the nickname Che as sort of teasing, affectionate homage to his homeland. 

Thought you might like some context- maybe you already knew? 

Phenomenal man, anyway. :)


----------



## Cactusgirl

insomnimama said:


> CG Che is the Argentinian slang for "buddy", "mate", "bloke" etc. Argentinian men pepper their speech with it to other men, so when Ernesto Rafael Guevara went abroad (Bolivia, Cuba, etc.) he was given the nickname Che as sort of teasing, affectionate homage to his homeland.
> 
> Thought you might like some context- maybe you already knew?
> 
> Phenomenal man, anyway. :)

I had done some research into the name just in case so knew it was slang for 'friend' 'mate' etc but thank you!! Did not want to decide and then find out it meant something horrid or crude!!!

Very exciting regarding your gender scan insomnimama!!! Bet you cannot wait now!! :happydance:


----------



## Smidge

we can't decide between Niamh Aimee Rose or Sophie Rose any opinions? x x


----------



## Janny Wanny

i like sophie rose thats very pretty


----------



## Cactusgirl

Smidge said:


> we can't decide between Niamh Aimee Rose or Sophie Rose any opinions? x x

Would Niamh be pronouned Neeve?? Or something completely different??

But I do like Sophie Rose though!!


----------



## Smidge

yeah it neeve my other half is irish and that is where the name is from x x


----------



## Cactusgirl

Smidge said:


> yeah it neeve my other half is irish and that is where the name is from x x

I do like Niamh as well though!! 2 good choices there!!


----------



## Moongirl

Smidge said:


> we can't decide between Niamh Aimee Rose or Sophie Rose any opinions? x x

they're both lovely names - ha ha we're not helping much are we?! Sophie and Amy are both on our list, but love Niamh and Rose too!!! Maybe you'll have a definite feeling once you see your little one in person?

xx


----------



## insomnimama

Nope, not crude at all, CG :)

I have NO IDEA what we're going to name our LO. I kind of want to just ignore the issue and sort it out in the hospital; the whole debate dragged on WAY too long last time.


----------



## Janny Wanny

hey guys, does anyone ever feel depressed while preg?


----------



## Cactusgirl

Janny Wanny said:


> hey guys, does anyone ever feel depressed while preg?

I have felt very emotional during the pregnancy and a lot more teary than I would normally be.

I am normally a very positive, cup half full type person but at times I have found myself very down in the dumps and unable to shift my mood very easily. But I have found this thread very useful for support and normally there is something that raises a smile.

Are you ok? :hugs:


----------



## Janny Wanny

i dunno its just every day i feel empty or something .... like im not happy wif my life :(

i guess i have to be ok for my wee ba ba :)


----------



## MartaMi

That goes for everybody who have said out their kids names' - very pretty names :thumbup: 
We haven't thought about any names yet. Gonna think about that after he is born. Christ, we're saying that about everything :haha: 
Okay, gonna go jogging now.


----------



## hope&faith09

hey ladies just thought i would pop in ... i have my first nct class tonight so going to make an effort to look nice rather than how i have looked recently. 

hope everyone is ok ... im having a very over emotional day.


----------



## abz

hey hey everyone. sorry i'm late. had to go for my anti-d this afternoon and have caught up at work now, so having a break. am here until 11pm :(

anti-d was fine. just like any other injection so no worries there :)

if you are feeling really low all the time janny i would talk to someone about it. you shouldn't have to force yourself to feel better because you expect it of yourself. better to talk it through with someone i reckon. although i have to admit to having days of the big blues on occasion.

as for names. well we have isobel (izzy really i think), eva (the only danish name i found i liked), holly and lily (my grandma was lilian) but it turns out that most of these are really popular. which has irritated me. ha. i thought i'd chosen fairly unusual names but it turns out that i really really didn't... we're waiting until she's born to decide which one, but i think izzy is the main favourite :) that or eva. we don't have any emergency boys names though. we really really couldn't think of any we liked other than alex, but i think i've gone off that now. not sure i can see myself with an alex...

how is everyone doing?

abz xx


----------



## Windmills

Hmm, on the subject of names- we've got Daisy I think! Not 100% though because I suspect Vinny will change his mind. 

I had a horrible night last night- couldn't sleep, then finally got to sleep about half 11 to be woken for some serious vomiting action between about 12 and half 5.. blergh. 
Was at the midwife this morning and had 4+ ketones, she wanted to send me to hospital but I begged her to let me try and get some fluids into myself (I was exhausted and knew I wouldn't get any sleep at the womens!), which I've sort of done- a glass of water and half a glass of vimto since half 11 this morning :blush:. Can't face any more! 
Good luck tonight H&F :hugs:


----------



## emera35

Hey Ladies :)


Well, maternity leave is turning out to be feelig really busy for me :shrug: I guess, i just happened to have alot of things pre-planned for this first week, but other than having a big sleepy day yesterday (3 naps in one day, can't remember the last time that happened :happydance: ) i've been busy each day. Also i've been attacking the house like a mad woman. Seems like there is so much to do!

Emotionally i've been a bit all over the place, I wouldn't say i'm depressed, I just seem to have some very "down" days, where i'm weepy and feel like life isn't good. Other days i feel perfectly fine, and my usual positive self. So, i'm guessing its hormonal, and not depression.

I would say if you suffer more down days than up days, you should talk to someone about it though. The OH has suffered from depression before, and i know its not a case of just being able to "snap out of it" and cheer yourself up, it can be hard to cope with and isn't something you should expect to manage alone. The is plenty of help available for anyone suffering from depression, and simply talking with someone about it can help to ease the burden! :)

Had a MW app. today, everything normal, except i'm showing up glucose in the urine again. Its odd as i was cleared for GD, the MW just shrugged it off though. Amazingly babes slept through the appointment, he usually likes to have a bit of a fight when they check his heartbeat, and generally kicks like mad and sneaks away somewhere towards my back :haha: but he was a good boy today, and only got a bit frisky after i treated myself to a custard doughnut i bought on the way back! :)

Loving all the names girls! Abz i love Eva, such a simple and pretty name. Also Smidge, Niamh and Rose are both beautiful. In fact Rosaline Grace (Rose for short) is our emergency girls name! :) Assuming the boy bits we were shown at 20 weeks really were boy bits :haha: then babes will be named Rohan James. Took us a long time to settle on that one, but we are both decided now :) Is it just me, or are girls names easier to come up with than boys, it always seems like it.

Anyway, off to go and continue nursing the OH's hangover (he had a rare night out last night, and boy is he suffering :haha: )

Big :hugs: all xx


----------



## emera35

Aww sorry you're still feeling poorly Katie, hope it clears up soon! :hugs: Boring, but keep sipping that water (do you boil it first? I always find that warm water is easier to sip than cold when i'm feeling sick) and rest up!

Daisy is lovely by the way, hope you get to stick with that :)


----------



## babyhope

To answer the depressed question...I have been feeling a little depressed. I am very independent and whenever hubby would go out with out son I enjoyed my free time with friends...having some drinks, now when hubby and son leave I am just home alone doing nothing....I think I am getting bored. Plus I am beginning to realize how long pregnancy is and it doesn't help that everytime i go to the doctor he is bitching about me weight....so I guess I am not feeling as cheery as normal!


----------



## hope&faith09

aww katie hope your feeling better soon - just keep sipping, when I had keytones it took 3 days to get rid of them but if you keep sipping and start getting a little food into yourself it will really help. my midwife said keytones only go when you are eating so try somthing like a plain biscuit when you feel up to it. 

Im so tired ... not sure how im going to stay awake during this NCT class!


----------



## muddles

Hi :flower:

I love all the names you ladies have chosen or are thinking about, they all make me think of gorgeous little bubbas. Look forward to seeing pics of these babies when they are born in a few weeks. Che is cute, so unusual and cute. 

Was having a bit of a 'no-one likes me' day yesterday and thought everyone was ignoring me on this thread but my posts were just missed as it moves so quickly onto the next page I guess. Sorry ladies! 

Three more days at work and I can't wait. I am so excited :happydance: Did my last playground duty today am so pleased I don't have to waddle around the playground three times a week anymore :happydance: especially as I got hit twice with a football today (once on the head and once on the arm so pleased it wasn't my belly). 

Have we all set reminders for One Born Every Minute? Am loving this program, it's always the talk of the staff room on a Wednesday.


----------



## hope&faith09

I am recording it tonight but will hopefully will catch it on 4+1 when we get back from the antenatal class. I have such a bad headache now I wonder what the class will be like! Is anyone else doing antenatal classes?


----------



## jolou

hey! had a busy few days yet again...how come when im supposed to be taking it easy i have more to do! lol i was in bed by half 8 last night and slept until 7am! felt like pants yesterday and was extra emotional and was crying in the shower.... it feels like im getting depressed during this pregnancy! i know its just hormones so i just send myself off to bed and i tend to feel better the next day, in a way i feel sorry for OH but then i think if he actually helped me a bit more i wouldnt feel so down lol not sure if that makes annnny sense. also feeling a bit down as i sooo want to goto the v-festival this yr :'( kings of leon are headlining this yr! i seen them 2 yrs ago at the same festival and they were amazing, ive told OH we are totally going next yr if they have some good bands on lol


*Katie* hope you feel better soon, OH's sister had the same thing over christmas...its not a pleasant thing to have.

*Hope&Faith* sorry you and OH are going through this with his ex atm, i dont have much advice but i do thing its wrong for his ex to be saying its the sons choice if he sees his dad...that would be like me asking sophie (shes also 5) if she wanted to stay here for the weekend when she should be with her dad, they dont know what they want really at that age, she has often said "i dont wanna gooo daddies is boring when we dont goto the doggies house" doggies house being her dads parents lol. As for rights i think he has 50/50 rights as the mother if he is named on the birth certificate, i guess if things get bad you do need to seek legal advice but like PG said it is expensive. could you try citizens advice? 

*Marta* glad you had a good saturday with your friend :)

*logans mama* soo glad everything is ok with the BH, does anyones take their breath away sometimes?

*Muddles* i think my baby is gonna be a little monkey he seems to like kicking me where it really hurts at the mo and doesnt stop! lol also likes to hide for the MW lol also i know what u mean about the glow we are supposed to have...i dont see it at all, my skin looks dull and grey! apparently im glowing but i just dont see it..

who mentioned about acid? mine seems to have calmed down now, i was telling my mum today that i dont seem to get indigestion at all or acid atm fingers crossed it stays that way.

*smidge* im very biased and think Sophie is a wonderful name :) but both are lovely :)

*babyhope* thats exactly how im feeling at the mo, i was fine really up until friday, OH went out with his mates on this drinking session for a birthday, i was asked to go but really didnt want to go, ive come to realise his friends bore me unless ive had a few wines lol so since then i have been extremly down, i think i just need a good girls night out to let my hair down, which wont be happening for a good few months me thinks! i certainly cant cope with a girls night at the mo! it also sucks that the onef riend i could rely on for a good girly night now lives half an hour away and would cost too much to get there.. i think that could be whats up with me aswel, i dont really have any friends in prestatyn, unless through mark but they all are rather boring and do my head in lol

*insomni* how was the scan?


----------



## jolou

oh il be watching one born every minute and also the jo frost thing before hand lol mark thinks it should be shown the other way around... "look viewers heres the lovely baby u get at the start... and heres the nightmare they can turn into!! enjoy!!" lol


----------



## muddles

jolou said:


> oh il be watching one born every minute and also the jo frost thing before hand lol mark thinks it should be shown the other way around... "look viewers heres the lovely baby u get at the start... and heres the nightmare they can turn into!! enjoy!!" lol

:rofl: That's a good point it definitely should be the other way round.


----------



## muddles

hope&faith09 said:


> I am recording it tonight but will hopefully will catch it on 4+1 when we get back from the antenatal class. I have such a bad headache now I wonder what the class will be like! Is anyone else doing antenatal classes?

Ours are first three Monday's (or Tuesday's must check) in April as that was the only space they had when I called to arrange them back in December! At the last one I will be 38 weeks, so hope i am not doing a live birth demo at the class :rofl: Let us know how you get on and what they tell you.


----------



## insomnimama

jolou sorry you are feeling down. Scan isn't till next Tues (a week today).


----------



## Frufru

:hi: ladies,

Well, I have been away since last Thursday and I have missed soooo much chatter on here. I have gone back 120 posts and I am still only on Sundays chit-chat :shock:

With so many posts to get through I have not left my self anytime to post :rolleyes:

Hope you are all ok generally. 

In frufru-land things are more-or-less ok. LO is fine - OH came with me to my MW app today and got to hear her HB for the first time so he was well chuffed with that. Wedding plans are going well - less than 3 weeks to go :shock: OH finally managed to get an appointment for his hospital referral at the end of April - so if the Doctor he saw originally had actually done his job and remembered to pass a referral on for OH to the hospital we should have had an appt about now. I am trying to convince OH to make a complaint to the doctors surgery and see if he can get an emergency appt/referral or go on the cancellation list to try and get a quicker appt.


----------



## abz

i think they should at least have given him an urgent referral. it's awful that he was forgotten!!

glad to hear you're ok hon :)

abz xx


----------



## A3my

Evening ladies, just popped in for a quick catch up. 
*katie* - really hope you've managed to get some fluids into yourself and that you start to feel better :hugs::flower:
*H&F09* - hope the NCT classes were good and that you managed to stay awake x
hope everyone else is OK and coping with the emotional ups and downs/huge discomfort of a large gut!

I'm watching One born... that 17 year old couple were fab, I thought she did brilliantly and it was so sweet when the baby was born. Needless to say i was in floods! :cry: x


----------



## jolou

ok just watched one born every minute and was blubbering like a baby yet again.... i want my baby now!! lol


----------



## abz

ooh, dish the goss :D

i just want to go home. 40 minutes to go. i don't want to be at work. to be fair, i haven't done a single bit of work in the time i've been here as i'm so tired i can barely function, but here i am... getting rather bored actually.


----------



## babyhope

Hey ladies...I am starting to feel excited:happydance: I believe I have chosen a crib (my parent's are buying it for me, just got to go get it!), I have the crib mattress, and I just bought the bedding!!! As soon as I get the crib home I can put it all together and have it ready for the baby. Besides these things I only have about 5 outfits for baby, I am waiting for my baby shower next month before I buy more stuff.


----------



## DWandMJ

I'm in a similar boat babyhope... I still haven't bought even an outfit for LO. My SIL is planning a shower toward the end of April and my parents are having another the first of May so I don't want to make any purchases until after. We got the crib, but it'll remain in a box in the garage until the remainder of the renovation is done ... Fingers crossed for the end of April!


----------



## LogansMama

Hi all. I had my 32 week appt with the specialist today. Got to see my bub again on U/S... The tech measured everything and it all looked good, except that she said his belly was measuring big. Then the doc asked me if I had Gest Diabetes. I said no. Doc said good. I said "should I be worried?" and he said no. SO then - WHY did he ask me that? So of course - now I am worried. Why is his belly big? Then he decided to do an NST as well! Which went fine - but again - if there is nothing to worry about - why ask the questions and then run another test? Hmmmm.... I feel like they aren't telling me something!

Not to mention that its been 3 days now and I'm still getting the BH about every 10 minutes or so, all day long! They aren't "regular" - meaning sometimes they are 5 min apart, sometimes 20, sometimes 10... but they are CONSTANT and its starting to really make me nuts. They are also starting to get more painful, and I am noticing them down lower too... Its really starting to stress me out.

During the non-stress test I was hooked up for 30 min and had 3 contractions... doc didn't seem to care... he said to call if I have more than 6 an hour for 2 hours straight... WELLL - I DO get more than 6 an hour - nearly every hour ... but my OB said (yesterday) they aren't changing my cervix or anything... so now what? DO I keep calling? DO I have to go to the doc every day? WTF???? I'm so confused now!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning ladies!

Logansmama... glad your appt went well, but sorry that it has also left you with more concerns and worries! I have no advice... I am a complete novice to all of this, but I hope someone else on here has some good advice for you!

Frufru... three weeks to go!? You must be getting excited!!

I loved One Born Every Minute last night... it was quite a positive episode I thought!?

Now I have some absolutely shocking news for all of you... especially Jolou!! 

I have completely gone off all food :wacko:

Am I wierd?! (probably :blush:) I have had no appetite at all for a few days and am simply eating three meals a day for the sake of it. I'm just never hungry and have gone off most of my favourite foods. If I could live on cereal I would?! Anyone else experienced this or is my body telling me I have put on too much weight!? :haha:


----------



## Windmills

:rofl: I've completely gone off food too PG, but for a different reason! 
I've just seen a topic by KayleighJayne (I think!) with a similar title so maybe it's common! xx


----------



## Cactusgirl

Janny Wanny - I would say that if the bad days outweigh the good days then you should talk to someone. Were you feeling down before the pregnancy?

Katie - sorry to hear you have been poorly. Keep sipping fluids

Hope&Faith - let us know how the NCT classes are, mine don't start until 12 April!

Fru Fru - your oh should definitely complain and see if he can get an earlier apt

Jolou - I know what you mean about festivals. I normally go to Sziget in Budapest in August and I am SOOOOO fed up not to be going this year as everyone else is still going.

PG - you what?!??! Off food?? No way!! Is not affecting me - I have just had a sausage and egg buttie!!


Great names everyone! I love Daisy and Rohan.

I loved last nights OBEM!! That lad Ross was amazing considering he was only 17 - he was the best dad out of the lot for support. I WANT A ROSS!!!!!!


----------



## jolou

ahh PG this may shock you but i too am slightly off food, i just eat cos i need to eat my meals, normally im snacking all day long but the last few days i really dont want anything lol altho i blame my stinking cold that seems to be getting worse! i shall be popping to boots soon to see if i can get something for it, in the mean time im drinking lots of hot water and lemon juice.

well i just got my letter for antenatal classes...who fancies a giggle?

the dates are as follows

26th april "labour and pain relief" seems a bit pointless since im having a c-section but be good for OH to know the stuff 

27th april "tour of the unit"

sooo its all exactly a week before my due date, add to that at my last MW app my mw told me they will no doubt give me a c-section on the 27th or 29th april.... im puzzled as to what to do now, do i phone up and just explain the situation? maybe just ask for a tour of the unit since i wont be going through labour? im not sure what to do now. tho i am a bit miffed they dont check things like this...


----------



## jolou

cg i agree that lad was the best ive seen on that programme by far! maybe the younger the better? who knows lol


----------



## Cactusgirl

Forgot to say - I called my MW for my blood results as the last letter saying there was a problem went astray.

My fasting bloods were fine and my iron levels have gone from 10 to 11.1 which is great as I really want a home birth and don't think they let you if you are 10.5 or below!


----------



## jolou

good news the cg :D

just phoned the MW unit and told them about the antenatal classes being on the date i should be going in to hospital, she just said she will leave a note and the person who deals with it wont get that till tomorrow. ahh well least they know now lol


----------



## Moongirl

Hope&faith - how was the class then? i'm booked into do our NHS ones but they don't start until April!

Jolou - i know exactly how you feel - we always go to T in the Park... this year bubs will be between 4-8 weeks old depending when they arrive, so very unlikely to get to go! :haha: nevermind, there's always next year!! Hope they sort out your classes - not that it's relevant in any way but it's my birthday on the 27th!! :)

Frufru - glad your OH has an appointment at last, hope it can be moved earlier with some gentle complaining ;)

I watched most of one born last night and cried most of the way through! urghh think i'm too emotional for that programme!! 

Logansmama - glad the appointment went well but that's rubbish they didn't give you any proper answers about your BH! i haven't had any i'm afraid so can't really give any advice! just :hugs:

I've definitely had a change in appetite too over the last while. This last week i've not been hungry and not really fancied anything much. Until yesterday!! I ate alllllll day!! Had cereal, toast, fruit, pasta, sandwich, snacks and that was all before dinner!!! and then i woke up hungry this morning!! think baby must be going on a growth spurt soon!

hope you're all doing well today!
:hugs:


----------



## A3my

*PG* - I have to say I am the same. I've even gone off double deckers :huh: I think its largely due to tiredness. If I didnt have to cook for my girls I really wouldnt bother. I'd eat grapes all day.

*Katie* - are you feeling any better?

*Logansmama* - I didnt have that with my previous pregnancies or this one. I think the fact that it is getting you so worried means that your MW/doc isnt giving you enough information. Could you call your MW and tell her how you feel and just get a feel for whether its normal? :flower:

*jolou* - thats rubbish about the poor organisation. I hope it gets sorted x x

*CG* - fab news on the iron levels. I'm still keen on a home-birth, going to talk to my MW today.

I hope everyone else is OK. I am feeling more and more knackered each day. I should finally get my HIP form today :happydance: 

Time for a cuppa :coffee: x x


----------



## Janny Wanny

morning all :)

i got a letter from my doc yesturday have to go to them bout my blood results.... eeekk 
i hoping its just my iron


----------



## Windmills

I'm quite a bit better today thanks Amy! Even contemplating eating, although my Mum keeps going on at me to eat dry toast which is the most unappealing thing in the world IMO..


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning! 

Well the class was really good - I met some lovely people and all the other halfs got on really well! She split us into two groups men and women to write an agenda of what we wanted to get out of the sessions - the womens list was very practical and thoughtful. The mens was very funny, and they didnt really seem to have a clue about whats going on - when she demonstrated how the baby was going to come out one man went very giggly. Cant wait till my next one on Saturday! 

How is everyone today? Im visiting my mum for the day to try and de-stress about uni as things have really got on top of me and I spent last night in tears. 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## Windmills

Glad it went well :)
Try not to stress too much, is this your last year? x


----------



## hope&faith09

Yeah last year all assignments due in on or before the 23rd of April! Trying to get on with my dissertation but its the group work that is getting me down, I put all the work in and they seem to do nothing and not care about passing when every grade goes towards the final mark now... so I spoke to a tutor and then i got an abusive txt message off one of the girls because I had asked whether marks could be distrubuted differently and she didnt like it. Sorry for the rant. x x x


----------



## Pussy Galore

:shock: Jolou off food?! :shock:

Amy and I off double deckers!? What is this thread coming too? We are going to have to talk about babies instead! :haha:

I have to say I am quite looking forward to our ante natal day class now having read some of your threads, although I hope you gets yours sorted Jolou! :)


----------



## A3my

*katie* - really pleased to hear youre on the mend. Dry toast would make me choke! I reckon you could have a bit of marge :) I read banana's are good when you've had an upset stomach! Not quite the same as a McMuffin though :winkwink: x


----------



## Taurustot09

Hi All :) hope everyone is doing well :) i got a letter from my hospital today to say my GTT results were all clear :) Iron levels are 10.9 so iron tabs for me same as with DD Last year, saw mw yesterday and everything is spot on otherwise :) keep well and happy everyone !! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Smidge

hope&faith i know what you mean about uni why do they decide that everything should be due in the last two weeks i have four essay a presentation and a group essay to do and all i feel like doing at the moment is staying under my duvet all day!


----------



## Windmills

I've just realised that my MW appointment yesterday was supposed to include my 28 week bloods (my appointments are all over the place :lol:) and I forgot to tell her. Oops!


----------



## Cactusgirl

A3my - I eat grapes all the time too!! My colleagues keep laughing at me as everytime there is a rustle from my desk it is me getting more grapes!!


----------



## maybebaby3

cactus girl - i'm happy your iron levels are up. mine are at 9.1 at the mo so am hoping they will go up soon with the tablets. am hating the constipation tho! and the black poo! gross!

sarahwoo - my ribs r agony and have been 4 ages. m/w said baby was breech but i think he has been turning around and they still hurt. i think this baby doesnt want 2 make up his mind as i feel movements all over the place now as opposed 2 just down low. hopefully he'll settle head down soon as i so dont want a c sec!

logansmama - how confusing about your BH. if in doubt call them up. better safe than sorry!

hope&faith - hope you manage 2 sort out the ontact with OH son.

katie - hope the gastroenteritis is better!

i am off sick with pharingitis (sp) and dr has said i need 2 rest my voice and drink honey and lemon! it's nice 2 be off work but am stressing about all that needs 2 be done that i cant do here :wacko: we have a big production in a couple of weeks and my choir and some soloists need work! oh well there's not much i can do now. will have 2 stay in at break times 2 rehearse.


----------



## jolou

i know girls shock horror we are off food! altho since i have said that i decided i best pop to aldi to find something for tea tonight, this is what i came out with

choc covered nuts (already ate half a bag sat here)
stores own milky ways (more for sophie than me)
choc bourbons
latte
orange mixed with sparkling water
rocket salad
and finally some ham lol

dont think il get much for tea outta that just a ham salad, i think il do it with eggs and a jacket... see im trying to be healthy even tho i have no appetite! lol altho i think my appetite is for chocolate things.... ops at least i have the orange and water in there! lol

Taurus glad your gtt came back all clear! :D

ergh what is it with dry toast when ur ill....my nan always used to say that to me "have a bit of dry toast" ergh no thanks so she would always make me some toast and marmite ... noooo one can do toast and marmite like my nan did lol lots of butter and just the right amount of marmite that its mixes in lovely with the butter... OK IM BACK ONTO FOOOOOOD LOL


----------



## Cactusgirl

maybebaby3 said:


> cactus girl - i'm happy your iron levels are up. mine are at 9.1 at the mo so am hoping they will go up soon with the tablets. am hating the constipation tho! and the black poo! gross!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you are poorly - regarding the constipation and the black poo I have swapped from the awful ferrous sulphate to Spartone and cannot recommend it enough. It is a natural source of iron from water found in Snowdonia and it is much kinder on the bowels.
> 
> After only 24hours of using it my poos were back to normal.
> You can get it from Boots/Holland and Barratt - but I ordered mine from my local chemist. It tastes pretty awful but if you mix it with OJ you cannot taste it!!Click to expand...


----------



## maybebaby3

hmm i wonder if i can get that here? i have a feeling probably not but i shall have a check! thanks!


----------



## maybebaby3

jolou - glad 2 hear u r back 2 your normal self regarding food :haha: i myself seem 2 end up with similar shops 2 the one u described and dh moans that i dont get proper food :rofl:


----------



## Windmills

Ergh, Marmite?! No thanks! :lol: 
I've got horrible acid reflux at the moment, assume it's from having an empty stomach.. 

I've been thinking about birth plans this morning. Originally I didn't want to make one, but I've subconciously formed a vague one in my head- I want a water birth, no epidural and preferably no opiates. Trying to decide which I'd rather have if necessary, think there should be another option!!


----------



## maybebaby3

katie i never wrote a birth plan :blush: i ended up having diamorphine and gas and air (epidurals not an option as is a small hospital)


----------



## Janny Wanny

hey guys just wondering if anyone gets real sore tummy aches at night....i get em it feels just like tummy pains its doin my head in grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## maybebaby3

yeah i do sometimes and it sucks! oh the joys of the 3rd tri. my dh moans that all i do is moan! he's prob right but what does he expect. i wish men could experience pregnancy 4 a day, then they might be slightly sympathetic!!!


----------



## jolou

mark would also moan but he never sees what i buy with my won money ;) it just gets put into the cupboard ... quickly lol as long as he gets fed he doesnt care

i was told to do a birth plan, my mw said i know ur having a section but u can fill in parts regarding pain relief and vit k etc. with sophie i didnt reallly do one, i left myself open to anything during labour, i just had paracetemol whilst i was sat at home, when i went in to hospital i didnt have anything for a while, i used a ball and that actually helped for a while, then the mw stuck something for the pain into my thigh...i cant for the life of me remember what it was lol but it helped, then i was onto the gas and air...that did sod all to me apart from give me a dry mouth, i had some other kind of pain relief that for some reason ment i couldnt really move off the bed...not sure what it was but it went into my hand, finally i had the epidural after an extremly long time in labour, more to get me to have some sleep, at this point i had been awake over 24 hours lol

not much use am i really not remembering what i had lol


----------



## Windmills

I don't really want opiates.. but I really don't want an epidural.. Hoping by some miracle I can do it with just the water and G&A but feel it's not very likely. Maybe if I start psyching myself up like.. now.. I'll be able to :shrug:


----------



## jolou

yea i get stomach ache too at times, tho with me it does tend to be trapped wind :(


----------



## maybebaby3

katie_xx said:


> I don't really want opiates.. but I really don't want an epidural.. Hoping by some miracle I can do it with just the water and G&A but feel it's not very likely. Maybe if I start psyching myself up like.. now.. I'll be able to :shrug:

it is possible. different women deal with labour differently. my friend swears she has had worse period pains wheras i was in agony. u won't know til the time comes. hopefully u will be able 2 do it on the gas and air if that is what u want!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Katie... I haven't done a birth plan either but in my head mine is very similar to yours!

At what stage do mw's discuss birth plans with you?


----------



## maybebaby3

never had one discussed with my other 2 but maybe they do things differently here in gibraltar. going 2 get some lunch now that it has been an hour after swallowing the iron tablets!


----------



## jolou

mine just mentioned them at my last appointment, i was 29 weeks.

does anyone know if its safe for us to inhale eucalyptus? ive just bought some to put a few drops on a tissue to clear my nose a bit but after googling it different people say different things..


----------



## maybebaby3

not sure sorry! have stuck 2 saline. ephedrine nasal drops r ok 2 i think.


----------



## jolou

when i was due with sophie i had a cold all the time, and would eat olbas oil pastels as it said they were safe, i figured inhaling the oil would be safe but there must have been reason i didnt do it last time..im worrying myself now lol maybe i should leave it for the time being and go buy some pastilles later on .


----------



## maybebaby3

oh the joys of pregnancy. i am now waiting 4 my jacket potato 2 get cooked in the microwave. mum has picked up dylan from school and taken him and erin 2 her house 4 a couple of hours so i can have a rest. dh is still in bed. hope he didnt want a jacket as have used the last 1! serves him right 4 still being in bed at 1.30pm!


----------



## A3my

*CG* - grapes are the best :haha: just eating a bunch now!
*Janny* - i get tummy ache, I get a bad pain right at the top of my stomach at night. I also feel really achey at the bottom of my bump.
*jolou* - I had an epidural with my first and ended up having a good old nap for a bit :) I'd been awake for 120 hours (it was hell!!)
*Katie* - gas and air is fantastic! My second MW explained how to use it properly (not just sucking on it all the time like I did with my first) and I loved it. Its hilarious too. I bet you can do it (but dont worry if you cant, as long as you and bubs are OK).
*jolou* - no idea about the eucalyptus! I cant see why it would hurt the baby though?? x

I'm freezing again, people say being pregnant means you have an internal hot water bottle but I am never warm! brrrrr x


----------



## maybebaby3

hope u warm up soon a3my! am off 2 get my food out of the microwave!


----------



## Janny Wanny

im glad i not the only one with tummy pain i had it all way through my preg so far... gets annoying hahha

i just wrote down what pain relief i want said no to gas and air i dont wanna feel dizzy haha and no to petholine how ever u spell it lol coz i not allowed it wif my meds and i said epidural only if needed

so i guess im goin o natural hahaha might wanna try tens machine have to ask epilsey nurse if im able to use it first


----------



## A3my

I used a tens machine, I thought it was really helpful while i was dilating. 

yeah the tummy pain is really annoying, I have to get up and walk about. I guess its only going to get worse as we get bigger :wacko:
*maybebaby* - I think I need to microwave myself! going to get a tea soon. I'm sure its illegal to have the work environment this cold brrr I have got the shivvers!:cold:


----------



## Moongirl

oh poor you Amy - i HATE being cold! OH always moans our house is like an oven, hehe!

Janny - i've started getting tummy aches just recently, right at the top of my bump. Guess it might just be our stomach's getting a bit too squashed??

I don't know if i'll do a birth plan. Ideally i wouldn't get an epidural just cause anything to do with the spine freaks me out! but i'm not setting that in stone! :haha: I have a tens machine for my rib pain and it's helping so i'll definitely try it for early labour, and don't mind the idea of gas and air. Not really read up on any of the other medication they offer though, so i will do that before D day so i can at least have an order of preference in mind!!

eeek listen to us.... talking scary 3rd tri labour talk! who would have thought it :winkwink: 

:hugs:

ps still loving the salt and vinegar crisps, but they do give me heart burn!


----------



## jolou

i know i think we need to stop talking like proper 3rd tri ladies...its far too scary to think some of us will have the babies in around 7 weeks! 

baby is being a little bugger today, something keeps pushing hard right at the very top of my bump right into the ribs at times its soo painful!


----------



## Moongirl

oh an jolou, i don't really know about eucalyptus. I got given a hot teddy thing that you put in the microwave for christmas and it has lavendar and camomile - midwife told me not to use it until after bubs arrives :shrug: 

In saying that, i have Olbas tissues (they stink!!!!) and i've been using them... and they have eucalyptus in them - it doesn't say on the packet anything about not using during pregnancy??

:hugs:


----------



## fluffpuffin

Can you add me for 26th May please - :pink: bump :)
xxx


----------



## Janny Wanny

afternoon all


----------



## modo

Can you please add for the 28th? I am having a boy :)


----------



## jolou

welcome to the new may mummies :)

well i been to boots and they have changed the labeling slightly on olbas pastilles saying that it is best not to take anything at all during pregnancy and breast feeding, i think its a more better sfe than sorry thing, i cant see how inhaling a little every now and then would harm


----------



## Moongirl

oh well i guess i better lay off the tissues just in case! my hubby will be happy - he hates them!!

:hugs:


----------



## jolou

i wouldnt worry to be honest, like i said id eat the pastilles when expecting sophie and she is completely fine...honest  shes justa bit whacko :D


----------



## abz

hey chaps. well i'm here finally :)

can't believe i have another six hours of work to go :( ran out of rennies and have really nasty acid, so thomas, bless him, has parked in my work carpark and is nipping to the shop to get me some as my hips are really sore and i don't want to have to sit here with them worse by the 10 minute walk to and from the shop... so hopefully i'll have a rennies delivery soon :)

i have been eating fig rolls today. hadn't had them since i was little, neither had anyone else it turns out, ha. and this may be the cause of the acid...

as for birth plans. part of me really really wants a water birth. i'm a bit of a water baby, love being in the bath and the pool. but another part of me wants an epidural. after reading gazillions of birth stories, the amount of people that say that they are so incredibly tired at the end of toughing out labour and don't really get to enjoy their babies, or that they forget half of what's happening because they are so exhausted.... well i like the idea of going natural, but i would much rather be able to enjoy my baby when it arrives rather than lapsing into pure exhaustion and missing those first moments. and also this may be the only time i'm doing this, and i want to be able to remember the experience... so i'm unsure as to what to do now. what do you think?

abz xx


----------



## MartaMi

*jolou* - that is always like that if you are having day off then you end up with loads of things.
*Frufru* - oh, I remember those weeks before wedding. Good old times. 
*DWandMJ* - funny is that you guys have baby shower before birth and we have it after birth when baby is about one-month-old.
*LogansMama* - fingers crossed that everything is okay:thumbup:
*Pussy Galore* - we're gonna talk about that day on Friday but I want a waterbirth.
*A3my* - I'm sometimes lreally cold and sometimes so hot. That's really annoying cause one minute I'm putting on chlothes and on the other minute have to take them all off :haha:
*fluffpuffin, modo* - welcome :flower:

We're having major problems with computers at work. Users don't work, computer doesn't let you use ID-card or e-school :dohh: I'm filling in today's classes at moment :dohh: 
I can't stand the idea that have to say goodbye to my class. I know that they are going to say beautiful things etc and I know I'm going to cry but I really don't want to cry in front of them. Some pupils who have had their lessons for this week have come and hugged me, wishing me luck etc. Oh god :cry:


----------



## abz

i forgot to mention that actually. i'm absolutely roasting all the time. so hot!! it's driving me barmy at work!!

abz xx


----------



## maybebaby3

MartaMi said:


> *jolou* - that is always like that if you are having day off then you end up with loads of things.
> *Frufru* - oh, I remember those weeks before wedding. Good old times.
> *DWandMJ* - funny is that you guys have baby shower before birth and we have it after birth when baby is about one-month-old.
> *LogansMama* - fingers crossed that everything is okay:thumbup:
> *Pussy Galore* - we're gonna talk about that day on Friday but I want a waterbirth.
> *A3my* - I'm sometimes lreally cold and sometimes so hot. That's really annoying cause one minute I'm putting on chlothes and on the other minute have to take them all off :haha:
> *fluffpuffin, modo* - welcome :flower:
> 
> We're having major problems with computers at work. Users don't work, computer doesn't let you use ID-card or e-school :dohh: I'm filling in today's classes at moment :dohh:
> I can't stand the idea that have to say goodbye to my class. I know that they are going to say beautiful things etc and I know I'm going to cry but I really don't want to cry in front of them. Some pupils who have had their lessons for this week have come and hugged me, wishing me luck etc. Oh god :cry:

the kids at my school are really sweet and saying they want 2 see the baby. i keep telling them there's stil a while but the 4 year olds just dont grasp the concept of time!


----------



## Moongirl

aw that's so sweet marta and maybebaby! kids can be so funny! our neices keep asking when the baby will be ready, maybe we should have held off telling them :haha:

To all you yellow mummies out there, we have a team yellow thread on the buddies board which is looking for new recruits! Come join in if you like - https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/213673-team-yellow-buddies-3-boys-1-girl.html (hope this works, havent tried linking to a thread before!!)

Well, have a good night girls!

:hugs:


----------



## abz

my best friend's daughter is three. today i asked her if she'd like to see if she could feel the baby move. she put her hand on my tummy and said very seriously, 'yes, the baby's going to come out now'. couldn't help but laugh. and hope she was very wrong, ha.

abz xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Evening Ladies!

Hope you're all okay! And 'Hello' to the new ladies!!!

I'm glad you're all talking about birth plans - I've been giving mine some thought recentlly. So far though I'm pretty much - see how it goes, nothing is ruled out, I'll do what I'm told and take it as it comes!!!! I don't really have any massive 'don't wants' or 'wants' - I just want baby out safe :) I'm happy to go as far as I can without pain relief but I'd be happy to have an epidural if thats what I feel I want I the time. Does this sounds too wishy washy? I like my gym ball so it would be nice to be able to have a ball available, I'd be happy to try a water birth . . . . maybe I'll have more opinions when I've actually looked around the delivery suite (at the beginning of April). 

I've also been thinking about tens machines, Boots have got 10% off at the moment so I think I'll buy one of them. Has anyone whos used one before got any tips on what I need to look for in a machine? They seem to vary quite a bit in price, I don't mind how much it costs as long as it works lol!!

Well I got my physio appointment through today, for a week on Friday so thats okay. I\m pretty sure I've got SPD, I've had little niggles for a while but its getting worse and worse now, I've been in agony today and I've hardly done anything! Does anyone know what happens at physio??

It's only ten past eight but I'm ready for bed already!! I'm sooo tired, and up early for work tomorrow too, think its time for an early night!!

x


----------



## abz

hi sarah. i have my first physio appointment next wednesday so i'll be sure to report. i really don't know what they can do to help... but presumably it's something!!

three hours to go until i can leave work. tomorrow's plan is to sleep for most of the day!!

abz xx


----------



## jolou

sarah that doesnt sound wishy washy at all, that was pretty much my birth plan with sophie lol


----------



## mummy78

Sarahwoo said:


> Evening Ladies!
> 
> Hope you're all okay! And 'Hello' to the new ladies!!!
> 
> I'm glad you're all talking about birth plans - I've been giving mine some thought recentlly. So far though I'm pretty much - see how it goes, nothing is ruled out, I'll do what I'm told and take it as it comes!!!! I don't really have any massive 'don't wants' or 'wants' - I just want baby out safe :) I'm happy to go as far as I can without pain relief but I'd be happy to have an epidural if thats what I feel I want I the time. Does this sounds too wishy washy? I like my gym ball so it would be nice to be able to have a ball available, I'd be happy to try a water birth . . . . maybe I'll have more opinions when I've actually looked around the delivery suite (at the beginning of April).
> 
> I've also been thinking about tens machines, Boots have got 10% off at the moment so I think I'll buy one of them. Has anyone whos used one before got any tips on what I need to look for in a machine? They seem to vary quite a bit in price, I don't mind how much it costs as long as it works lol!!
> 
> Well I got my physio appointment through today, for a week on Friday so thats okay. I\m pretty sure I've got SPD, I've had little niggles for a while but its getting worse and worse now, I've been in agony today and I've hardly done anything! Does anyone know what happens at physio??
> 
> It's only ten past eight but I'm ready for bed already!! I'm sooo tired, and up early for work tomorrow too, think its time for an early night!!
> 
> x

I had my physio appointment on monday, She went through symptoms showed me a model of a back, previous pregnancy and then gave me a belt thing to wear. Appointment lasted about 45mins. Dont see her again unless it gets to bad to walk. Does really hurt but dont want to end up with crutches. She recommended i finished work earlier than planned but i want to battle on a little longer.


----------



## Sarahwoo

Abz . . . . I was thinking the same, I'm not sure what they will do!!! Maybe tell us what we should / should not be doing to help it? Who knows lol!!! A report back would be fab, we can compare notes after Friday lol!!!

Jolou . . . I'm glad you don't think my plan is wishy washy . . . so many people have such strong opinions I feel like I'm doing something wrong because I don't!!! In a way though I know what I'm like, I'm a bit obsessive lol!!! If I set my heart on a water birth, for example, and then couldn't have one I'd be gutted, so if I don;t get my hopes up for anything in particular I can't be disapointed - does that make sence??


----------



## Sarahwoo

Double Post!!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Thanks for that Mummy78!!! Thats really helpfull :)


----------



## mummy78

Sarahwoo said:


> Thanks for that Mummy78!!! Thats really helpfull :)

I really didnt know what to expect. My midwife referred me thursday and i got a call monday morning asking if i could make it in at 2pm. I took my maternity notes and some jogging bottoms as didnt know what to take and didnt need any of them. Since last week my back has got really bad and feel restricted, wearing the belt helps a bit but sat at desk today i had to take it off as baby was fighting against it. I told her i never experienced it with my 1st pregnancy and she said tends to be next pregnancy as ligaments are already loose.


----------



## abz

i feel like that too sarah. i would like a water birth, but like you say, i don't want to really really want one only to not have a pool available at the time... so i don't know really... and like i said. i don't want to be so shattered from pain that i can't appreciate my baby as so many people have said in their birth stories. not that you wouldn't be shattered if you had the epidural, but some people have said they were so exhausted from coping with the pain for so long before active labour... so i don't know...


----------



## Sarahwoo

abz said:


> i feel like that too sarah. i would like a water birth, but like you say, i don't want to really really want one only to not have a pool available at the time... so i don't know really... and like i said. i don't want to be so shattered from pain that i can't appreciate my baby as so many people have said in their birth stories. not that you wouldn't be shattered if you had the epidural, but some people have said they were so exhausted from coping with the pain for so long before active labour... so i don't know...

I'm so pleased its not just me - we both seem to have very similar outlooks! I have no issue with having an epidural if thats what I want at the time, I'm just going to go with the flow! So my birth plan is . . . I have no plan haha!!!!

Mummy78 - wow your appointment was super quick - did you get a cancelation? It will be four weeks from referal to appointment for me which I thought was really good, I expected to get an appointment after my due date lol!!!


----------



## mummy78

Sarahwoo said:


> abz said:
> 
> 
> i feel like that too sarah. i would like a water birth, but like you say, i don't want to really really want one only to not have a pool available at the time... so i don't know really... and like i said. i don't want to be so shattered from pain that i can't appreciate my baby as so many people have said in their birth stories. not that you wouldn't be shattered if you had the epidural, but some people have said they were so exhausted from coping with the pain for so long before active labour... so i don't know...
> 
> I'm so pleased its not just me - we both seem to have very similar outlooks! I have no issue with having an epidural if thats what I want at the time, I'm just going to go with the flow! So my birth plan is . . . I have no plan haha!!!!
> 
> Mummy78 - wow your appointment was super quick - did you get a cancelation? It will be four weeks from referal to appointment for me which I thought was really good, I expected to get an appointment after my due date lol!!!Click to expand...


I really dont know, i was suprised to get a referred only mentioned i had a bad back. It was done at a private hospital 2 mins away from my home but still on the nhs. Monday was my day off so worked out really well.


----------



## Sarahwoo

I've been brave and taken a bump pic - taken yesterday at 30 + 5

I feel waaaay bigger than I look in the pic lol!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG00007-20100309-1252.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## abz

what a gorgeous bump!!

i still feel just fat!! have decided to join slimming world tomorrow, but of course have realised that mw would have to sign off on it. gah. and i don't see her for three weeks. so have texted her to ask if i can pop the form into the docs on friday. but i am not entirely convinced i have the right phone number for her... so i may have to ring and see if i can make an appointment... fat chance of that!! hopefully will manage something...

abz xx


----------



## jolou

cute bump sarah! 

i found it was easier to just go with the flow during the labour, you dont have any expectations of yourself then i find. i managed to last until the monday afternoon not needing an epidural (i had gone into hospital at midnight)


----------



## Sarahwoo

Thanks Abz and Jolou :hugs:

I'm struggling a bit with the whole weight gain issue - I haven't got weighed and I'm not planning to lol, but I've always been a size 8 / 10 and everyone keeps telling me I'm all bump but I KNOW my bum and legs have got bigger! I'm in size 8/10 maternity stuff but I just feel so, so unattractive, I knows its all for a very worthwhile cause but I can't wait to get back to the gym!!


----------



## msp_teen

Aww your bump is adorable!!


----------



## abz

oh crap. just realised i have my first antenatal class tomorrow night and can't go to slimming world after all. grrr.


----------



## Frufru

Evening ladies,

We have just been talking about birth plans in my hypnobirthing class tonight - I am hoping for a home birth and will pretty much go with the flow if that goes ahead. However, I think I may write a birth plan in case of hospital transfer more to make them aware of my wishes for LO rather than pain relief etc - for example I would like immediate skin to skin contact with LO once she is born, for her not to be cleaned, cord to stop pulsating before being cut, either OH or myself with LO at all times and so on.

I saw the physio about my PGP on Monday. I had to strip down to my pants on my bottom half to assess me, so make sure you wear nice pants and trim your bikini line - if you can still see it :haha: She had me do lots of bending and stretching while she had my hands on the front and back of my pelvis and concluded that the right side of my pelvis is out of alignment which is causing the pain. She then had me lay down and did some adjustments on my right hip which have helped alleviate the burning, shooting pain somewhat. The pain is still there but is much more tolerable for the moment and I am actually able to sleep for more than 3 hours at night :thumbup:

Good luck to all of you waiting for your physio appointments - I am going to watch one born every minute on my sky plus now :mrgreen:


----------



## LogansMama

Frufru - glad your physio appt went well! Hope the relief lasts! I can't wait till my next chiropractor appt - (which sounds similar to what your physio does)... hopefully next wednesday!

About a birthplan - Frufru, yours sounds good. I never did one for DS. Don't plan on doing one this time either. Seems to me like they tend to get ignored anyhow - and I am better off just speaking up, or making sure DH will if for some reason I can't... So my plan is just to make sure DH knows what I want! And to SPEAK UP during every part. I think this time I will be a big BITCH... LOL. I was too passive last time and just let them talk me into all kinds of crap I wish I had not! This time that isn't gonna happen! I know better now! I know what I want and what I don't! Last time I was too naieve... (how the heck do you spell that word?).


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning ladies,

Abz, Jolou, Sarah... I have the same birth plan! I intend to go with the flow too :).

I'd like to be able to spend some time in water but wholly accept that is subject to availability and I would prefer to not have an epidural... but these are simply preferences not plans!

I think the only thing I am quite keen on is staying at home as long as possible but again this is something that you can't really plan!!

It will be great to come back on here in June and read all of our birth stories!!

I have two friends due to give birth imminently and it is quite exciting talking to them about their plans!!

Have a good day everyone! :)


----------



## Cactusgirl

SarahWoo - great photo - I think I look like that but then I catch sight of myself in a mirror and I seem to look a lot bigger?!

Great birth plans everyone - I think it is a good idea to get something down even if it is 'I am happy to go with the advice given'

I am also aiming for a home water birth. It is something I have been very keen on since my 12 week apt. I really do not want to go to the hospital but obviously will if there is a danger to Che or myself.

You can only have gas and air (and pethadine if your local authority allows but I do not want this anyway). I want to use a birthing ball and tens machine to help with the initial stages.

Once the baby is born I don't want the cord clamped until it has stopped pulsating and want skin to skin contact immediately. I am still unsure about the vitamin K injection - as the research indicates that if the cord is not clamped until after it stops pulsating the baby is provided up to 40% more nutrients/anticoagulants (sp) etc than if it is clamped straight away. But want to do more research into this first.

I am in disputes with DH over this as he is adamant he does not want to see the LO with cord attached and if I want to wait until it stops pulsating that will take longer for him to see him. But I am starting to think that the LO wellbeing is more important than his squeamishness. And if he is not going to be there to actually see the LO born then what is another 15 minutes to him at that point?! I know I am being selfish about that but I want to do what is best for Che.


----------



## jolou

PG i think its a very good idea to stay at home for as long as poss, i managed to stay at home the whole of sunday, i started getting pains very early sunday morning, i phoned the LW just to let them know i had started, they advised some paracetamol to ease the pain if needs be and let them know how i was going on, it was midnight before i decided i wanted to go in, more because the contractions were coming every 5 mnutes at that point...i wish i stayed at home longer now in hindsight, when i was examined the MW was really pleased i had got to 4cms dilated at home with just paracetamol but my waters didnt break, they ended up breaking my waters 2 hours later cos i was not progressing... well from then on i progressed sooo slowly and it was half 7 monday night before i had sophie... i wish i had stayed at home, things might have gone a bit quicker maybe if i was at home and i would have been able to get some sleep maybe, who knows.

well today i look like rudolph on drugs! my nose is so so so red from all the damn blowing and my eyes are all puffy and droopy lol for some reason when i get a cold i end up not being able to open my eyes properly lol i think il lay off sniffing anything today or eating fishermans friend lol just orange juice, hot water and lemon for me today and maybe some paracetamol.

sarah i wouldnt worry to much about weight, alot of it now is water retention and baby, a friend reminded me yesterday how it wont seem so bad after baby is born.


----------



## Smidge

morning ladies how are we all? good i hope! i am just avioding doing uni work even though i have so much to get done before easter


----------



## Moongirl

Morning girls!

I'm soooo tired this week, feeling kinda yukky today! Wish I could just go back to bed!!

hope you're all feeling better than me! :)

:hugs:


----------



## Windmills

Looks like we're all feeling a bit rubbish at the moment! I had the toast yesterday which went okay, and then in the evening decided to try a bit of plain pasta.. worst idea ever, I started being sick again :dohh: My Mum thinks I need to phone the hospital, I'm determined I'm not sick enough because I'm keeping water down, just not very much food!


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning Ladies! 

Well I have my 31 week midwife appointment today so Im really hoping to discuss where I am going to the baby etc as it seems to be causing problems atm! I need to crack on with some work over the next few days I have an aim to have finished my literature review and results section of my dissertation by next Friday and fit other bits of work inbetween! 

We have also been trying to sort out a naming ceremony / 21st birthday get together for June but it feels weird organising now as she isnt here yet but we need to start organising it to get people to save the day! 

On birth plans I havent written one yet but would like to have it as natural as possible, I dont want an epidural if possible so I guess I will just make sure OH knows everything I do and dont want so he can stick up for me! 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## Windmills

I have written this plan as a list of my preferences in the ideal situation. I understand that labour and birth can be unpredictable and I am aware that it may not go to plan, in which case I will not be upset or distressed.
I wish my partner, Vinny, and my Mum to be present at all times during both labour and birth, but would prefer for them to stay by my head whilst I am giving birth. 
Whilst in labour I would like to remain upright and active for as long as possible. I would also like to have the use of a birthing pool if one is available. I would prefer for internal examinations and delivery to be carried out by women. I don&#8217;t mind if a student midwife is present, but would prefer no groups including student doctors. 
I would like to use a TENS machine and gas and air for pain relief during labour. I would prefer not to be offered opiates. I am aware of my options for pain relief and will ask for pethidine etc if I feel it necessary. As I wish to have a water birth, I hope to avoid an epidural. My Mum and partner are both aware of this and I have asked them to reinforce my views if I become distressed and consider an epidural. 
I would prefer to avoid an episiotomy unless it is necessary for my baby&#8217;s safe delivery. I would also like to be given local anaesthetic before any tears are stitched. I would prefer to be given an injection to help me to deliver the placenta quickly if possible. 
I would like Vinny to cut the umbilical cord. I am planning to formula feed, and wish to give the first feed myself. I am happy for my baby to receive Vitamin K after birth. If my baby needs to be taken away for medical care, I wish for either my Mum or Vinny to accompany her. 

I've written it more for myself than anything! It needs compressing quite a lot though..


----------



## Janny Wanny

morning everyone!!! how goes it today?


----------



## abz

wow, you're organised!! i feel more clueless by the second!! ha.

abz xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Katie - your plan sounds similar to mine, we are doing birth plans at my next nct class so hopefully she will help me to add anything else I need.


----------



## Pussy Galore

Katie.. you birth plan is very well thought through and detailed!

You put me to shame with my "go with the flow" plan!! :blush:

Lots to think about eh?! :)


----------



## Cactusgirl

Katie - your plan sounds perfectly detailed to me!


----------



## jolou

morning janney :) or should i say afternoon lol

katie that birth plan sounds well thought out!

glad im not the only one who wants to formula feed, i was feeling rather guilty about it and when ever the MW asks i always not decided yet lol


----------



## maybebaby3

My birth plan is definately go with the flow, i never wrote 1 with either dylan or erin. we cant have an epidural here anyway which is a shame as i definately would've had 1. dh says even if i could have 1 this time i shouldnt as i was fine with the other deliveries. yeah right i wish i could have traded places with him 4 just 1 contraction!!!

CG - i have heard that about letting the cord pulsate. am going 2 speak 2 my m/w about it. but i didnt think it took that long 2 stop pulsating.


----------



## maybebaby3

jolou u shouldnt feel guilty about not wanting 2 breastfeed. it is a personal decision. i am hoping 2 b/f but if having 2 little ones already means it proves 2 difficult then I'm not going 2 beat myself up about it!


----------



## Cactusgirl

I agree Jolou - you should not feel guilty about not wanting to bf. I am going to give it a go but if it does not work out I don't want to beat myself up about it.

Maybebaby - I think the cord pulsates for about 10-15minutes more. So not long at all in the whole scheme of things!!


----------



## maybebaby3

with my 2 kids i just had it clamped and cut but i heard about letting it pulsate this time around. do u know if u can let it pulsate if u have the injection 2 deliver the placenta quickly?


----------



## Pussy Galore

Well LO is being quiet again today and has been for a few days..

There is still movement but it is not as strong or defined as before.

Anyone else still have quiet periods with their LO's?


----------



## maybebaby3

yeah me, then when i was thinking of phoning maternity unit i got movements again. sometimes if u r busy u dont even realise that you are having movements!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Yep I agree... and I am very busy at work at the mo!

That said even when I do get movement, it is not very strong and noticeable as it used to be... :(

I don't know... who said the worrying really starts when LO arrives!? :wacko:


----------



## jolou

well thats what i was like last week, only faint movements all day, went into be checked over on a monitor and all was well, he was just having a quiet day, ever since he has been a little bugger! lol if ur worried give the MW a ring, she will advise you.


----------



## maybebaby3

i know!!! lol! remember space is getting cramped in there 4 baby so movements will not be the somersaults of days gone by! my friend who is a midwife is coming round later 2 bring her granddaughter for flute lessons so hopefully after teaching she'll give me a check. last week she couldnt figure out if it was baby's head or bottom she could feel and am desperate 2 c if he's turned yet!


----------



## maybebaby3

really need 2 do the :dishes: and tidy kitchen but my bum seems 2 be glued 2 the sofa!


----------



## jolou

last week mine was head down, i kinda knew he was cos i had a weird feeling on my hip bone lol like a shoulder rolling or something.

and thx about the b/f i tried it with sophie and didnt produce anything at all for a whole month so she was formula fed, and to be honest i didnt feel that bad about it, i didnt seem to like it and found myself falling asleep when ever she was latched on. its just the looks midwives give u sometimes make u feel bad.


----------



## jolou

maybebaby3 said:


> really need 2 do the :dishes: and tidy kitchen but my bum seems 2 be glued 2 the sofa!

ditto! i was going to make some muffins quick before getting sophie, as much as i love that she likes helping it makes it 10 times harder lol


----------



## maybebaby3

i know my kids love helping 2 cook but with 2 little helpers it means double the mess and clearing up.


----------



## MartaMi

*maybebaby3* - you have so young kids? I have from 7 to 18.
*Sarahwoo* - gorgeus bump. I'll make a pic on Saturday.
*katie_xx* - I can't even imagine having my mom with me while in labour. You're brave :thumbup:
*maybebaby3* - I don't need to wash dishes today. Janely wanted to get cinnamon rolls so we made an agreement. She does the dishes and I do cinnamon rolls.

We had a little party with teachers today. Actually it was really sad to tell them that this party is for my mat.leave. Anyway, one teacher didn't even know that I was preg. She told that some pupils had told that to her but she didn't believed it because I don't look like a preg. Yeah, I don't walk around school, half-naked, showing my bump to everyone :haha: 
Anyway, collected all my things, tomorrow's classes will be more like P.E for mouth :haha: My substituent was there today also, had to explain everything to her. It was just in January when I went to tell our pricipal that news and now I'm leaving. Ohh, time goes so fast.
Leaving from there is harder cause I'm probably not going back there :cry: 

OMG! I just realized I'm 30 weeks preg :dohh: There had always been 2 not 3 but now when was previewing my post saw 30. Only ten weeks left :dohh:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Yep I will phone the mw if I continue to be worried. I had such a positive experience when I phoned them at 24 wks, I am quite happy to phone them now! I guess there is still a bit of "I don't want to waste their time..." but LO is too important!

Keeping an eye on things for now!


----------



## Cactusgirl

PG - my LO did not move at all this morning and normally he gives me a proper booting when I first wake up. I was a bit worried but now throughout the day he has started moving, especially after I have eaten something! Definitely give the MW a call if you are worried.
x


----------



## maybebaby3

MartaMi - the children I teach are 3-8year olds. I sometimes wish I had older children to teach though. I may consider a transfer to a middle school if a suitable post comes out but they are few and far between.

My kids are in the bath now (making a lagoon in the bathroom no doubt - but I am 2 tired 2 care)

My friend the midwife came round but her sonicaid is broken so she told me 2 go in2 the hospital when she's at work either saturday or sunday night so she can do a full check. she says i look pretty big and she's going 2 measure me properly and if i am big she'll refer me 2 the consultant and they will probably send me 4 a scan and if the baby is big then maybe the consultant would consider early induction, which at this stage i wouldnt mind as i am so uncomfortable already! we shall see. i may just look massive as i am short (5ft2/158cm) and have eaten lots of rubbish :rofl: Dylan was 8lbs10oz tho and am dreading that this baby might be bigger :wacko:


----------



## maybebaby3

thought i'd attach a pic of my kids just out of the bath and 'practising' for the arrival of their baby brother with erin's dolls!


----------



## hope&faith09

aww maybebaby your kids are adorable.

Im having a huge stress ... i have a piece of group work due in tomorrow which i have done 75% of and had nothing off one person so what do i do finish it myself or wait to see if she has done anything by tomorrow ... i hate this stress. x x x


----------



## maybebaby3

ugh how horrid 4 u hope&faith. if it were me I'd prob do it myself but make sure that she got no credit 4 it!!!


----------



## jolou

oh how cute are your kiddies maybebaby!

i have a feeling il have a moody mark tonight, liverpool are playing and arent doing very well by the looks of it.. which means moody mark lol


----------



## hope&faith09

Ihave now done all but 1 slide for it ... i have 2 hours free at uni in the morning and it i havent been sent anything by then i will do the slide myself. One girl has done 2 slides apparently she is ill which i belive but why couldnt she do it three weeks ago things are stressful enough without this as well!


----------



## maybebaby3

i know. how ill do u have 2 b 2 not do work :wacko: sounds like she's skiving!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Lovely pic maybebaby!! :)

Jolou.. you have my sympathies! We have the Liverpool game on too (not Liverpool fans but love footy!!) and the game is so uninspiring we are going to put a film on instead!!


----------



## Windmills

MartaMi said:


> *katie_xx* - I can't even imagine having my mom with me while in labour. You're brave :thumbup:

I'm really really really close with my Mum, I can't imagine not having her there :lol:


----------



## maybebaby3

i had my mum with me 2 katie


----------



## hope&faith09

I would love my mum to be there but as OH is coming she said she will look after the dog! But she will be coming to stay for a few days afterwards just to help out a bit! I cant believe how much my midwife stressed me today saying if I have any less than 10 movements in 12 hours i should ring up and they we monitor me ... i will be in every other day as my LO seems to have busy days and then really quiet days, I also never remember how many movements she has a day maybe I should start writing things down! 

Hope everyone has had a nice day! x x x


----------



## jolou

i had my mum with me aswel when i said sophie, i wish she could be there with me this time but they only allow one person in theatre


----------



## malpal

Hello ladies! 
Firstly I have to apologise for my lack of time spent on here, i feel like stranger!!! I am finding it time to even have a shower very difficult! Normally that results in me having to have one at 9pm when all is peaceful.

Hope everyone is well and babies behaving. 
My babies are being very well behaved at the minute. I have jsut been told my aneamia is getting worse and have upped my dose of iron tabs, i also have a water infection so on ab's for that, but apart from that actually not doing to bad. I feel like i am on a countdown now as I have been told my babies will definately be induced at 38 weeks...... so only 7 weeks to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Am going to have a read through now and catch up with all you lovely ladies. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LogansMama

MartaMi said:


> Anyway, one teacher didn't even know that I was preg. She told that some pupils had told that to her but she didn't believed it because I don't look like a preg. Yeah, I don't walk around school, half-naked, showing my bump to everyone :haha:
> [/COLOR]

You are funny. Half Naked.... LOL. I could be covered up with a giant tent and you'd still see my bump!


----------



## LogansMama

malpal said:


> Hope everyone is well and babies behaving.
> My babies are being very well behaved at the minute. I have jsut been told my aneamia is getting worse and have upped my dose of iron tabs, i also have a water infection so on ab's for that, but apart from that actually not doing to bad. I feel like i am on a countdown now as I have been told my babies will definately be induced at 38 weeks...... so only 7 weeks to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Malpal - glad to hear the twinies are being good. Keep up on your iron - and DON'T forget to take them! Do you think you will make it to 38 weeks? Whats considered F/T for twins? Isn't it more like 36 weeks? Although - obviously you want to keep them in longer if you can!

Have you gained a lot of weight? My cousin gained over 70 lbs with her boys - but they were also over 7 lbs each at birth!


----------



## LogansMama

About moms being with us during L&D - um - NO WAY! I love my mom, but I know she would just really drive me crazy! 
Its good she lives out of state so I don't have to worry about hurting her feelings and telling her that! 

I don't really want anyone there except dh (and if he doesn't behave - maybe not him either! LOL). No really though - this time around I am more open to having a few people with me _for a bit_ while I _labor_ - but NO ONE except medical persons and dh for the delivery! No one needs to see me that up close and personal!

Last time I made a very clear point beforehand, of telling EVERYONE to STAY THE FK away until they were invited - (ie - MY inlaws especially), and they STILL showed up while I was laboring. The pain got intense and I just wanted to be left alone! I finally got real nasty and told everyone to GET OUT! (you can get away with that when in labor!). I didn't end up delivering until the middle of the night, so they had gone home at that point.... which was nice. I had a c-sec, and I would have been seriously PISSED OFF if my MIL had been able to hold baby before me - which very well may have happened since I was so out of it for the next 4 hours!


----------



## A3my

Helloooo - I've missed heaps of serious chats! Been really busy at work. I feel I have to prove myself all the time :( I hope you are all feeling funky!

*PG* - I hope your LO has started moving around lots again! My babies movements have changed a lot over the last few weeks and I just get squirmy movements in the day. When I lie down to go to sleep he goes mental and starts booting me though. 

*H&F* - my MW said the same thing to me about movements, dont worry x

On the subject of mums I had mine with me for my first and she was wonderful. She looked after Emily when I had Holly. I'd like her there this time but DH wants it to be just us. :wacko:

*Katie* - thats awful you're still being sick! Really hope you are better soon x x


----------



## A3my

p.s. your children are soooo cute *maybebaby3* x x


----------



## Sarahwoo

Just popped on quickly before bed :)

Thanks for all the hints and tips re the Physio - whoever said about wearing nice knickers THANKYOU!!! I would have never thought of that, you could well have saved my blushes !!!!

I'm so rubbish at remembeing what I want to say and who to - do you guys write notes as you read or something??

Well I had a good day at work for once - mainly because I found out how much bonus I'm getting and it was more than I expected - yay! Amazing how that puts you in a good mood lol!!! Only nine more shifts . . . . I can't wait!!! 

Well I'm afraid its a real flying visit - I'm off to bed now, up at five - urgh. Hopefully I'll catch up better tomorrow :)

xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

OMG 31 weeks . . . . wow its flying now!!! SCAREY!!!!!!!!


----------



## jolou

i tend to write in the quick reply at the end of the page and cut and paste when i go onto the next page, thats why my posts are so huge when i havent been on in days lol


----------



## babyhope

Hey Ladies!

What do Braxton hicks feel like? I am wondering because last night well I was turning I got this sharp stabbing pain, not so bad maybe like a really bad period cramp, then earlier today while I was at work I felt it again. I know some of you say it makes your stomach real hard, mine didn't get hard i just felt that weird stabbing pain.


----------



## babyhope

katie_xx said:


> MartaMi said:
> 
> 
> *katie_xx* - I can't even imagine having my mom with me while in labour. You're brave :thumbup:
> 
> I'm really really really close with my Mum, I can't imagine not having her there :lol:Click to expand...

I feel the same as you Katie! Me and my mom are super close, if they asked me to chose between having hubby or her there I'd have a really hard time!!! She is awesome...hubby is too, I was lucky to have both of them in the delivery room last time and plan to have them both there this time:thumbup:


----------



## insomnimama

Awww Maybebaby your kids are adorable! :flower:


----------



## LogansMama

babyhope said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> What do Braxton hicks feel like? I am wondering because last night well I was turning I got this sharp stabbing pain, not so bad maybe like a really bad period cramp, then earlier today while I was at work I felt it again. I know some of you say it makes your stomach real hard, mine didn't get hard i just felt that weird stabbing pain.

For me its when my whole belly goes rock hard. I wasn't positive about that at first, but once I was on the monitor at the doctors office, I could see thats what it was! BUT - they can also feel like the bad period pains too. When I was in REAL labor - my contractions were more like period pains plus the rock hard belly.


----------



## maybebaby3

i have never experienced BH contractions with any of my pregnancies (unless i was 2 stupid 2 notice!) i have had period like contractions on occasion and my midwife said i was overdoing it. i need 2 go in2 hospital 2 c her 2moro or sunday and she'll do a full check on baby.


----------



## Pussy Galore

hope&faith09 said:


> I would love my mum to be there but as OH is coming she said she will look after the dog! But she will be coming to stay for a few days afterwards just to help out a bit! I cant believe how much my midwife stressed me today saying if I have any less than 10 movements in 12 hours i should ring up and they we monitor me ... i will be in every other day as my LO seems to have busy days and then really quiet days, I also never remember how many movements she has a day maybe I should start writing things down!
> 
> Hope everyone has had a nice day! x x x

This is exactly what my LO is like!!!! The last couple of days she has been so much quieter! My mw told me not to count movement but to monitor if her movement pattern changed! Well at the moment this is every day because she has no consistency at all!! (except she moves more at night time!)

On the plus side, I do still have movement but it is not like it used to be.. I get the odd kick but most of the time I feel as if she is rolling over!! :wacko:

My sister had lots of movement concerns with her first baby and in the end her Consultant put it down to the fact that she simply had a very laid back baby and when she was born, she was just that!

My OH is very laid back about absolutely everything so I am kind of hoping our LO is going to be like him (and not a stresshead like me!?!?) :blush:

I think I might just count movements today and see if I get to 10!!


----------



## maybebaby3

happy counting PG! I keep 4getting 2 count! hopefully m/w will put me on monitor when i go in 2moro or sunday so can check all is well! watching baby time on discovery home and health whilst drinking honey and lemon 4 my throat. i love not being at work even if it is with a sandpaper throat! :haha: back 2 the grind on monday tho. 2 and half weeks of work, then 1wk+ off 4 easter break and then 3wks b4 starting maternity leave and then only 1wk til due date :wacko: how scarily close does that sound :wacko: have sent my mum 2 health shop as she's taken erin out 4 a walk, in search of rasperry leaf tea. anything that may shorten labour is worth a try i guess!


----------



## bexxie

this is lush and prob wont get worn as will be warmer when I have babe but oh god look



https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Harrods-Unis...iewItemQQptZBaby_Clothing?hash=item335abc27dd


I thought was good price and can keep for memory box


----------



## Pussy Galore

Bexxie... how cute!!! :)


----------



## Smidge

i bought something similar in the sale in a few sizes up its cowprint and i just couldnt leave it there


----------



## Smidge

i have had a headache and been feeling very dizzy and faint since last night im not sure if it something i should call the midwife over what do you think?


----------



## Windmills

Happy 30 weeks to meee :happydance: I can't believe I finish work today! I've come into work aswell, even though I feel awful still. Baby is really quiet :( Wondering if it's maybe because I've hardly eaten in almost a week? I did drink Lucozade yesterday though and I've got more today. Living of ice lollies, a few ginger biscuits and last night had half a bowl of boiled rice.. I'm getting there! Still don't actually feel like eating though?


----------



## Pussy Galore

Smidge.. I am fast coming to the conclusion that if you have any concerns no matter how minor you feel that may be, phone the midwife!! I think so many of us spend hours debating whether to phone (and I include myself in this category!) only to be advised by everyone on here that we should phone and so we finally do.

It is quite clear when I see my mw that she has some patients that phone her on a very regular basis and they are there as a support network afterall!

Katie... well done you for making it into work on your last day... although take it easy if you are still not well. My LO definitely responds to food and drink so chances are your LO is quiet if you haven't eaten. Have you been taking supplements whilst you have been under the weather? Enjoy your last day as much as you can! Soooooooo jealous!! :cry:


----------



## A3my

Morning ladies :flower:
*Bexxie* - that outfit is sooo cute! A lovely thing to keep too.
*Katie* whoop whoop on 30 weeks and last day at work. You must be shattered from not eating?? I hope you have a good last day and keep drinking the lucozade, baby is probably thirsty too  x x
*PG* - I think I have a chilled out LO too. fingers crossed they are the same when they are born! 
*Smidge* - it could be something to do with your blood pressure, I would call MW to be on the safe side. Make sure you drink lots in case you are dehydrated and take it easy. Hope you feel better soon. 

I've just had a horribly milky cup of tea and a banana that tasted of nothing. Hoping to find something more satisfying for lunch! 

I nearly forgot!!! :happydance::rain::wohoo::yipee: its Fridayyyyyyyyyy :D


----------



## Moongirl

awww bexxie that is a super cute bear suit!

Katie - well done you for going in today, and happy 30 weeks!! Am very jealous you're almost on maternity leave :) What have you planned for your first week off? ...well except for taking it easy and getting better!

Well, my baby has been non-stop on the movement front for the last 3 days. Really, non-stop. I actually started worrying last night if s/he was freaking out in there! :haha: and i know what'll happen - they'll tire themselves out and have a few quiet days and i'll be worried about that too! :haha: 

Had an extra long lie this morning (until 10) and feeling a bit better for it. Going to get some work done and then have this afternoon off to chill out!

have a good day all
:hugs:


----------



## Windmills

Ooh, my first week off.. Monday is V's last day off before he starts his new job, I've got a scan on Tuesday :( scared! Getting my eyelashes done on Wednesday, then going to V's work in the night for St Patricks Day, sleeping on Thursday, shopping with my Nan on Friday and then it's the weekend again :happydance: I can't believe I've got 10 weeks off before she's even due! :wacko:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Amy.. let's hope our LO's are laid back when they are here!!

And I can't believe I forgot my usual "It's Friday" celebrations!! What is wrong with me this week... my head is all over the place!!? (perhaps it is cos we have the in laws here this weekend!? :haha:)

To be fair, your Friday celebrations are a better effort than mine... but I am now smiling in appreciation of it being Friday!! :happydance:

Katie... my jealousy is getting worse!!!! :blush:


----------



## maybebaby3

i am so jealous katie! enjoy your maternity leave! i dont start mine til 39wks!

bexxie - how cute is that suit!

smidge - call midwife if u r worried. i get dizzy sometimes and i have low blood pressure.

have just had jacket potato with cheese 4 lunch shared with erin and am now really trying 2 summon up the energy 2 get off my fat arse and do some housework. not working so far!


----------



## A3my

*maybebaby* I had a jacket potato with LOADS of cheese too. it was yummy. I did have salad too to compensate for the cheese and butter.

*PG* - I am further celebrating Friday with a malteasers bunny, I havent tried one before and thought it would go nicely with my tea.

*Katie* - I am totally jealous! But you deserve a break after all that puking and your horrid job you hated. Pamper yourself to pieces x x


----------



## Windmills

Ah the hormones are getting the better of me, I just came back from my lunch and there were all pink balloons around my desk and cards and presents from the team I PA for :cloud9: I got a little tear in my eye because I really didn't expect it, aww!


----------



## A3my

Awww bless them x x


----------



## Pussy Galore

Katie... that is so sweet!!

Amy.. we are celebrating Friday by eating lots of sweeties and we have until 5pm to finish them!! :blush:


----------



## dmn1156

wow cant believe the boys are now in the lead lol how is everyone doing. I have a real craving for chocolate sweets anything sweet i resisted uptil about a week ago but the last week have been bad really need to stop before a gain an extra stone lol


----------



## Frufru

Cor - work has been hectic this week and last. Combine that with wedding and baby preparations and I have not had any quality BnB time for a couple of weeks BOO!!!! Not too long to maternity leave and I can lurk on here until my hearts content :thumbup:

Katie and Jolou- sorry to hear you have both been poorly. hope you both start feeling better soon :hugs:

CG - I would stick to your guns on the cord issue. DH has waited 9 months for Che to arrive so what is another 5-20 minutes, you never know the desire to see Che asap might even make him overcome his squeamishness?

Sarah-woo you have a gorgeous bump :mrgreen: Hurray on the bonus - and yes I write my post in word as I read through the thread :blush:

CG - My LO still has quiet days. She has been particularly sleepy today, I felt her wriggle this morning and then a few odd times through the day but she has not had here usual 1/2 hour wriggle-fests at her usual time. I think she is just having a lazy day! I must confess I don't really count LO's movements hour to hour, however I know roughly when she is usually active so go by that instead. From LO's movements I think she is transverse - I am still to feel her wriggling or kicking up by my ribs and am not sure if this is good or not :wacko: am sure she will turn in her own sweet time!

Aw maybebaby Dylan and Erin are so cute :mrgreen:

Hope&Faith I hope that your partner pulled her finger out and did her fair share of the project.

Yay Malpal - glad to hear all is well with you. Only 8 weeks to go :shock: Goodness where does the time go :shrug:

Bexxie that outfit is sooooo cute - maybe you could buy it for the size LO will be next oct/nov when it starts cooling down again?

Smidge sorry you are feeling out of sorts - hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Yay for your maternity leave Katie :yipee:

Did any of you have problems getting on here tonight? At least while BnB was out of action for me this evening I managed to finish pollyfilling the holes in the wall in the nursery :thumbup: Just off to put a quick coat of emulsion over it now before wallowing in the bath for an hour or so.

Oh and only 22 more working day left for me HUZZAH!


----------



## A3my

*frufru* - I couldnt get on :sad2: finally back here (phew) - I was just in the mood for mooching about the threads too! Hope you have a good wallow in the bath :shipw:

I'm watching Embarassing Bodies....my eyes have been watering lots :wacko::sick:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Evening Ladies!!

Bexxie that is the cutest outfit!!! I love anything like that - I have sooo many little hats with ears lol!!!

Katie yay for finishing work!!! Two weeks on Monday for me . . . eight shifts . . . I can't wait! Your first week off sounds like lots of fun :)

Moongirl my baby also won't stop wriggling, I'm wondering if he's moving position, or trying to! For days I've had sooo much wriggling, its getting quite painful at times!! My belly looks so wierd when its all moving about, I sit wathcing it at work and then realise that I should maybe do come work lol!!

frufru I couldn't get on earlier before, glad it wasn't just me!!

You guys have made me want a Jacket Potato now!!! Can't be bothered to wait for one to cook though, but I do still need to get something to eat. I'm soooo tired today, looking forward to sleeping in a bit tomorrow and then four days off from Sunday :)

I've been trying to finally get my hospital bag packed tonight, its been half packed for ages but hubby has been pestering me to get it finished. I've also got to move all the blue things out of the nursery - due to the whole no one else knowing that we know the sex issue lol! I'd put all the clothes etc away and now I need to take them back out, pack away the blue stuff and stash it in our room, and just leave the neutral! I also need to wash everything, finish the nursery, OMG it seems like so much still to do!!!!

I'd better go get some food . . . . 

xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Argh, double post AGAIN!!


----------



## Frufru

A3my said:


> *frufru* - I couldnt get on :sad2: finally back here (phew) - I was just in the mood for mooching about the threads too! Hope you have a good wallow in the bath :shipw:

Honestly I could have cried when I BnB kicked me off and I could not have get back on :cry: Like I said I have had hardly any chance to get on here all week and had really been looking forward to catching up on threads this evening :rolleyes: at least we are all-go again now :D

The bath was simply divine, I am feeling super-relaxed now. I think I may even listen to the relaxation bit of my hypnobirthing cd again at bedtime as I fall asleep. OH is having a pokernight with his fellow men friends and not expected back until after my bedtime so I don't have to worry about whether he minds listening to the cd :winkwink:

Sarahwoo I know what you mean about having so much to do - I am sure we will fit all of the important things in before our LO's are here.

Well tomorrow I am off to our local farmers market with hubby-to-be and a couple of our friends which will be good fun. I can't wait to see what tasty nibbles we come home with :mrgreen:


----------



## babyhope

:happydance:31 Weeks:happydance:


----------



## LolaAnn

yay babyhope! can't believe I have made it past the 30w mark!!


----------



## LogansMama

maybebaby - Your time left at work is EXACTLY like mine. 2 more weeks, spring break, then 3 weeks, then baby. Unless baby decides to come early or something!

Are you gonna try the Rasp Leaf Tea? I want to! I need to read more about it. From my understanding, its supposed to help contractions be more effective? I'm not sure. When would you start drinking it? I think it says its safe to start any time, but with all the contractions I've been having, I might be nervous about starting too early!

katie - Congrats on being done with work! I'm green with envy! And I hope you feel better soon! 

Does anyone know about the 2-hand test to tell if you have "dropped" or not? I never heard of it until today... but it was interesting. My girlfriend said to put 2 hands flat, side by side, under my boobs. If they both fit between your boobs and bump, then you have dropped. This morning I could fit a whole hand and a half... but right now I can only fit one. Hmmmm.... I just thought it was a kind-a cool thing to check! Are your hands on your belly right now? LOL

My contractions have eased up a bit today. I am still getting them, but not as frequently. However, the ones I do get seem to be stronger than the ones I was having before. 

I started packing my hospital bag a little bit today. I got a bunch of travel-size toiletries to bring with me... shampoo, conditioner, toothbrush and paste, etc... Got that all put away. I would like to get a new pair of PJ's as well... but couldn't find any I liked tonight... have to keep looking. Want to get my bag all set up pretty soon!


----------



## MartaMi

*maybebaby3* - your kids are really adorable. I hope mine will be that cute too :thumbup: 
*katie_xx* - I'm not that close to my mom. Like *LogansMama* said, I love her but there I want only OH and hospital personal.
*LogansMama* - who's being funny now. Lol.
Luckily everyone in my family on OHs family know that if I say something that will be like I said. So I'm hoping that I won't have problems with people coming to hospital when I don't want them there.
*katie_xx* - congrats for mat.leave :flower: 

Woohoo :happydance: Mat. leave started yesterday :happydance:
Kids made me a real surprise. They had made a big poster for me where counting down days and on some days they had written things for me to do. Like 50 days before birth dance, 30 days before take a walk, 25 days before go buy babystuff etc. Plus their talk and I just started crying. They're so sweet.
I don't know what I'm going to do at home. On Monday I have preg massage :happydance:
Okey, gonna make my hair and all now. In couple of hours I have my graduating. OH bought red wine yesterday so we'll send kids to my parents' place and have evening for ourselves.


----------



## bexxie

Just bought loads of Nighties and Pj's from M&S online £8 each how cheap is that and they are lovely for the hospital........you should have a look.
x


----------



## abz

wow you guys have been busy!! ha.

hope you poorly folk are feeling better. and i'm SO envious that some of you have started your maternity leave already!! i have six weeks and a day to go until mine :( waargh, ha. 

wanted to ask you all about checking movements as my mw hasn't said anything about it and when i went to get my anti-d the mw there asked how many i was getting and i had no clue, ha. i just wondered that the 10 movements. do they have to be on 10 totally different occasions or can it be all 10 at once? all 10 at once doesn't seem to make sense but at the mo my bump is very very quiet. i still get little nudges, so she's ok, but after a couple of weeks of turbulent bouncing about it is a little unnerving. although it looks to be normal at around 30 weeks looking at everyone else...

but bump might have a manic few minutes and jump about for ages, and then go quiet for ages. so she'd easily have done 10 movements in her manic bit and then much less in her quieter bit if that makes sense? so when are you supposed to count?

abz xx


----------



## insomnimama

Don't worry abz- the more time you work before baby comes the more time you'll have with baby after she arrives :hugs:


----------



## abz

well that was the plan :)

i do still have a fortnight's holiday to take and am sorely tempted to take it and run, but they'll pay me it after december if i don't take it, because i can't given that i'm on mat leave... so i don't know now...


----------



## LogansMama

Well - I'm kind-a annoyed right now. The dresses that I bought online for my shower look terrible on me! I hate hate hate them both. They are too long, give me no shape at all, and i just look like I am wearing a sheet. SO- now I have to return them and look for something else. Oh bother! I was hoping they would work out cause I hate shopping for maternity clothes!

Anyways - On the upside - I am 33 weeks today! Getting close now!

DS wants to have a picnic in the park, so I promised him we could. Probably will do that a little later, as soon as I can drag my giant butt out of the house. And actually - I think it might be warm enough to go for a swim, so I might have to convince him to move the picnic from the park to the pool! That won't be hard at all! He's been begging to go swimming for weeks but its been too cold. Just have to see if I can manage to shave my legs first! Ahhh... The challenges! Hope you all have a nice day!


----------



## abz

oh honey. sorry the dresses aren't what you wanted. you'll find something fabulous though i'm sure :)

i'm in the UK so can't really suggest anything.

abz xx


----------



## Windmills

LM, I'm so jealous it's warm enough to swim there! It's freezing and grey and looks like it's about to rain here!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Hello Ladies!

Logansmama I've been thinking about Raspberry Leaf Tea too, I think I'll pop into Holland and Barrett and see if they have the tablets in, not sure if I'll start taking it yet though?? Oh, and yes - my hands were on my belly as I read your post lol!!!!!

I think I might have done too much already today . . . I went into our little local town and did some shopping - bought myself some lovely spring flowers as its such a lovely day I feel all spring like lol!!! I bought quite a few things and since I was on my own had to carry them etc which maybe wasnt such a good idea :(. So when I got home I did my cleaning, and now I've just stopped for a sandwich and my back is killing me! I've got headache and I can only get comfy sat on my birthing ball. And I'm working at four . . . . a nine and a half hour shift - urgh!!!!!!! 

At least my house is tidyish and I have nice flowers though :)

Hope yoiu all have a lovely day!!


----------



## A3my

Hello all on this chilly saturday!
*Logansmama* - what a shame about the dresses :( I've done that lots with maternity wear, I order it and it looks dreadful when I get it. I rotate 3 work outfits and 2 home outfits at the moment. 
congrats on everyone reaching milestones!
I got told by my MW to pack my hospital bag so I got some bits today. Thanks for the M&S recommendation *bexxie*! I will have a look :D
congrats on mat leave *MartaMi*:happydance: lovely what the children did for you too! :flower:
*abz* I dont know about counting movements either. My MW said we should recognise the pattern of movements now (as in wake/sleep times) rather than focussing on counting :wacko:

Well I was woken at the crack of dawn by my girls. After breakfast they had to do cross country races and I was really proud of them both but froze to death watching :cold: hope you all have a lovely afternoon x x


----------



## Frufru

Arrrgggh!!!!!!!

I just spent 5 minutes writing a post and then just as I submitted it my internet connection bugged out and I lost it all. Blah :growlmad: grumpy now - I am going to go and sulk for a bit and then come back to write it again :winkwink:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies ... hope we are all ok.

Raspberry leaf tea - dont drink before 36 weeks was our nct teachers advice today as it can help to produce the hormones that start labour. Im trying to get out of going to oh's parents tonight as i am so tired and dont feel up to eating a meal.

sorry short post will have a proper catch up later when my head is properly screwed on.


----------



## LogansMama

Well - it wasn't QUITE warm enough to swim today... but we are getting close. Any day now it will be! Actually - I'm sure ds would have not cared, but I wasn't gonna do it! So - we had our picnic at the park instead. It was nice. There is a huge huge playground structure that I had to chase him around on (got my exercise!). Now I'm exhausted.
Think I'm gonna lay down for a bit!

hope&faith - I think the RRLT has different theories. Some say its safe to drink all through pregnancy - others say not to drink it till the end. I'm gonna start it soon, thats all I know! I want my cervix in tiptop shape... and supposedly, that helps! I won't start the EPO until 36 weeks though. 
I actually found some tea at the grocery store - but wasn't sure if it was the right one. It said "raspberry tea" but not RED raspberry tea. So I'm just gonna go to the healthfood store instead.....


----------



## abz

hey guys. i don't want to start rlt until i'm at 37 weeks... just to be on the safe side :)

and i don't know if i mentioned it earlier, but i'm starting slimming world on monday :D to hopefully help slow the landslide weight gain... i doubt i'll manage to stick to it perfectly (right now for example i desperately want an easter egg, and i doubt it will be the last time...) but at least it will help!! i won't be eating pizza a couple of times a week for one!! :D

has anyone else given this a shot?

abz xx


----------



## babyhope

Logansmama- I am on the exact maternity leave schedule as you, hopefully these two weeks fly by fast, I could really use the spring break! That sucks about the dresses, I was looking at them myself but you said they are too long..haha...I am only 5 ft tall so they would really be long on me!


----------



## babyhope

:happydance:Yay! My ticker went up a box!!!:happydance::

OMG! Only one more box to go!!!


----------



## Frufru

I really should make a concerted effort on the hospital bag front. So far mine has a flannel and a travel toothbrush in it :haha:  While I am hoping for a home birth I think it is prudent to have it ready just in case LO is early or I want/need to transfer to hospital when the time comes. I think I will have a gander at the M+S nighties that Bexxie mentioned.

Abz - I think the 10 movements are supposed to be spread reasonably evenly over a 12 hours period. To be honest I tend to go by LO's routine. She has got quite regular awake and sleepy times now and I work on whether I have felt her during her usual busy times or not.

LM - sorry to hear about the dress, I hope you find something else suitable. Shaving legs! What is that :winkwink:

Congratulations on graduation Marta-Mi :amartass:

Amy - you are a total saint getting up so early to stand in the freezing cold to watch your girls run. Just reading "cross-country run" is enough to make my blood run cold :lol:

I already have a couple of boxes of raspberry leaf tea in my kitchen - I plan to start on a cup a day around 35/36 weeks and then slowly increase up to 4 cups a day by 38/39 weeks.

Well it has been lovely weather here all day :mrgreen: We got some lovely meat at the farmers market and then went for a walk in the country before popping into a cafe for a lovely warm cuppa. I have spent the rest of the afternoon fiddling about in LO's room fixing the bookshelf to the wall and painting a shelf that needs to go up on the wall. The room is really starting to feel like it is her's rather than a battlezone!

Well I hope you all have lovely days tomorrow - I think I will pop over to see my Mum seeing as it is mothers day ;)

Have lovely evenings :hugs:


----------



## LogansMama

babyhope said:


> Logansmama- I am on the exact maternity leave schedule as you, hopefully these two weeks fly by fast, I could really use the spring break! That sucks about the dresses, I was looking at them myself but you said they are too long..haha...I am only 5 ft tall so they would really be long on me!

I'm 5 feet also! Everything is always too long... but these were very long!


----------



## DWandMJ

We got a puppy today!


----------



## maybebaby3

happy mother's day 2 all. i think my dh has 4gotten about it like i thought he would. he's still in bed as per usual. thought maybe he'd at least give me a lie in if he's 4gotten a card. my sis in law sent me a card from 'the bump' and dylan made me a cute card in the shape of a flower with handprints on the petals and his photo in the middle and a cute poem on the back. hope u all have a lovely day 2day and get pampered xxx


----------



## maybebaby3

Oh, i went 2 c my friend who's a midwife yesterday evening as she was working a night shift and the hospital was quiet. she put me on the monitor and said it was a great trace, tho the baby kept kicking the monitor off and moving so she kept having 2 chase him! :haha: she was worried i was big 4 dates but she says i'm not measuring overly big. she did a growth chart 4 me and baby is estimated 2 be on the 70th centile at the moment. she says she will measure me in 2 weeks again and if the baby is still on the same centile then that is fine and she'll only refer me 2 the consultant if he's gone up past the 70th centile. he's estimated 2 be about 4kg at birth, so about 8lbs14oz. i had a bit of protein in the urine but she aid we'll check that in a couple of weeks. my blood pressure was fine. baby is head down 2 :yipee: so hopefully he will stay that way. can't believe that i have less than 8wks 2 go now! scary!!!


----------



## Windmills

Happy mothers day ladies! I got the cutest card and flowers :cloud9: Vinny is definitely in the good books today. Just waiting for my Mum to get up to give her presents :) I'm taking her out for a meal later.. Mexican, yum! 
maybebaby I hope your DH has remembered and has just forgotten to wake up :hugs: Your card from Dylan sounds soo cute! xxx


----------



## MartaMi

*LogansMama* - that warm? OMG, we had -23C yesterday morning :wacko: 
*Frufru* - my internet connection leaves me too sometimes so I always copy my post before submitting it. And don't worry, I'm not even that far with hospital bag.
*LogansMama, babyhope* - I'm 5,7 foot and I don't like wearing long dresses also. They make me look so tiny. So I'm with you when you're finding new dresses.
*DWandMJ* - congrats on a puppy.

You have Mother's Day? Well, happy Mother's Day then :flower:

Yesterday was such a good day. Particulary evening with OH. Today he brought me breakfest to bed. Mhh, how good.

Anyway, I'll show you a pic from yesterday so you can see bump and I want to see some bump pics also :img: 
Had to cut myself out of a group picture cause OH forgot to make a picture of just me :dohh: 
 



Attached Files:







photo-8.jpg
File size: 4.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## maybebaby3

you look lovely marta! wot a lovely dress!


----------



## maybebaby3

ok OH officially either has 4gotten it's mother's day or couldnt care less. i was on the phone 2 my mum and when i got off he still didnt say anything. he's just got out of bed, got changed and gone out 2 play squash :cry: at least dylan remembered and said 'it's mother's day 2day!' and told me he loved me. erin is 2 young 2 understand but even if OH had forgotten and not bought a card or anything he could just have said happy mother's day. i went 2 give him a hug when he got up and he said i was 2 fat 2 get his arms round me :wacko: am i being stupid?


----------



## Windmills

:hugs: :hugs: I hate commenting on other people's partners, but your OH sounds like a real prick. I'm sorry he's so mean! And that's really out of order him saying you're too fat to hug :(


----------



## Janny Wanny

morning all


----------



## LogansMama

Happy Mother's Day ladies! Our Mother's Day isn't until May.
Maybe - Sorry your dh is being a dumb ass. GRRR! Dylan sounds like a sweeety though! This is why we have to raise our boys to be better than their Dads! 



DWandMJ said:


> We got a puppy today!

OMG - I say this in the nicest way possible, but I think you are crazy! Why on earth would you get a puppy NOW - right before having a baby? Such a bad idea - I THINK! 
Have you had a puppy before? Do you know the work that goes with it? The potty training and chewing.... oh my! I really hope you have... cause if not - I think you are gonna regret this big time once baby gets here! At least you have a little time before baby arrives... but really, puppies are puppies for a whole year at least!

Anyways - you have to be the one to cope with it - so I DO hope it works out for you! I'm really not trying to sound like a meany. I love puppies - but ugh - I have been there and done that - and you couldn't give me a million dollars right now to get one before new baby comes!!

SO - now that my lecture is done... What kind did you get? What'd you name him/her?


----------



## LogansMama

Oh - and according to my ticker I have 48 days left! But - then I thought - technically I only have 27 days until I'm full term (37 weeks)! WOW!


----------



## LSU25

How many more days do I have?

AHHHH 38 more days! doesn't seem like that many


----------



## LogansMama

Nope LSU - thats RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER!

Thats the best part of a scheduled c-section! No wondering when its all gonna happen!


----------



## MartaMi

*maybebaby3* - I'm sorry that I say that but your OH is a real as**ole. Forgetting that day, okay that you can forgive but saying like that. If my OH would say something like that I'd prob say something really nasty about his genitals cause to be honest, that's something that is going to hurt him. Hugs for you :hugs: 
*LogansMama* - our Mothers Day is also in May. About a puppy I'm completely with you. We want a dog also, male doberman but we're not going to take him before we see how our life with baby is going.

Anyway, we've been packing for whole day. I really couldn't even imagine that travelling with kids is that major thing to do. Kids are really exited too. Tomorrow they're going to school and kindergarden but day after tomorrow we'll go on a ship and off to Sweden. And when we come back, their mom will finally be here so that we can have a weekend without kids, just the two of us :cloud9:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Hi Ladies!

Hope you all had a nice mothers day :) 

Maybebaby3 so sorry your OH is been so difficult still, I can't imagine living with that - you are one strong lady!! Like Martia said its one thing to forget its Mothers day, its quite another to say you're too fat to hug - thats just horrible. He might be feeling down and stuff but its almost like he's trying to take you down with him. comments like that are just nasty, there is no need for it. Big hugs for you!!!

Well I finished work an hour early yesterday after not doing much for the whole shift, my manager seemed to be quite concerned that I was in such a lot of pain with my back so he gave me lots of nice easy duties. I think by the end of the shift he'd run out of things to do so he said I could leave - yay! I just could not sleep last night, I was sooooo uncomfy. I ended up getting up at half nine and getting on the sofa where I then fell fast asleep until 1pm!! Whats that all about - I can't sleep in my gorgeous bed but I can sleep on the sofa!!!!


x


----------



## LogansMama

Sarah - I am more comfy on the sofa as well. Easier to get up to pee, I have back support while on my side... its all good. The only thing that sucks is switching sides - I have to literally stand up and switch to the other end of the couch. I usually switch sides after each bathroom trip... :)


----------



## LogansMama

Sooooo - I got the Red Raspberry Leaf Tea! Stupid - but I'm excited to try it. Not like a cup is going to do anything...LOL. But I'm going to have my first cup now! I think I'm going to start with one cup a day for now... then I'll probably increase in a few weeks.... 

Oh - also - I spoke to an old friend that is an OB/nurse. She said she would be more than happy to help me out when I go into labor... She knows that if I go to the hospital too soon (not in active labor!), I will end up with another c-section (I'm trying for a VBAC), so she said she would be happy to come over and kind-of try and keep me calm and at home as long as I should be! She said she will even check me if I want and if I don't think its too weird! That way I won't end up going to the hospital too soon and ending up being pushed into another C! I don't know if I will take her up on her offer... but its nice that I have the option! I totally worry that once I start labor I will get nervous and go in too soon! My thing is that I have to be super strong and calm this time....I can not panic! I hope I can do it! My husband won't be too good at keeping me calm, so it'll be good that I have her as a backup!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning ladies!

I haven't been on here much over the weekend because we had an action packed wknd with the in laws who were visiting... and they are so excited about the baby (I was on :cloud9: all wknd!!)

And my Mum finally gets home this wknd (after three months in Australia with my sister who had a little boy in Jan) so I'm looking forward to that too!! I had no bump when she went... I think she is in for a shock when I pick her up from Heathrow on Sunday!!

I'll pop back and see what I have missed out on over the wknd, but I hope you are all well!?

I am celebrating reaching 30 weeks!! :happydance:


----------



## Sarahwoo

LogansMama: I think the sofa is def the way forward! I manage to turn over okay on ours, I have a few pillows on there and I can sleep so propped up that I'm on my back, its lovely - especially after a night of trying to sleep in bed with no luck! I was tempted to not go to bed last night and stay on the sofa (hubby works nights so I was on my own anyway) but I didn't - I'm thinking its bound to get worse in the next eight weeks so I'd better wait lol! In the end I went to bed at about 11, read until 2, and slept of a fashion until 7.30. I had quite a few trips to the loo in there lol!!! 

I'm going to get my Raspberry leaf tea as soon as I remember lol!!! But I don't think I'll start taking it until about 36 / 37 weeks.

Good news about your friend, its lovely to have that option there :)

PG: Sounds like you had a lovely weekend! And another exciting weekend for you coming up too - you must be soooo excited to see your mum!! Congrats on 30 weeks too!!!

Well I'm trying to decide what to do with myself today. Think I might go and have a nice relaxing bath in a bit before I start my house work! I've never been a bath person really - I usually much prefer showers - but in the last few weeks its the only place I really feel comfy, I'm never out of there lol!!!

Hope you all have a lovely day :)


----------



## Cactusgirl

Maybebaby - gorgeous kids! Sorry your OH did not seem to remember. Would he normally though?? I have a feeling next Mother's Day I won't get anything because it will be down to DH!! At least Dylan remembered and that is the main thing!

MartaMi and Katie - I am sooooooooo jealous you have finished. I have another month - though will be able to cut down my hours once I finish my boring tasks if I can finish them in time!!

DWandMJ - wow a puppy!! How cute is he?? Sometimes I concern myself that I am more smitten with puppies than new born babies!!

FruFru - my friend that was planning a home birth ended up having to go to hospital and they really recommended packing a bag just in case. They also said it would have been useful if they had stayed at home as everything would have been in one place!

PG - that is going to be mad to see you mum after so long - bet you cannot wait! My mum is about it go away for 3 months (more below about that!)

Logansmama - sorry your dresses did not look nice, hopefully you will find something else more more pretty!

Well I had a lovely weekend. Went to see Alice In Wonderland on Friday with DH which I loved!! I love the story anyway and the 3D was amazing - cannot believe I have got to 34 without seeing anything in 3D!!

Sat night went out with friends and then caught up with some other friends on Sunday.

My mum is off to Romania for 3 months in April volunteering with adults with learning disabilities. And although I am SO proud of her for doing it I am starting to panic about not having her around and sad she will miss the first 2 months. As soon as she was offered the post she jokingly told me not to get pregnant so it was bound to happen!!


----------



## Cactusgirl

OMG I have moved up to the second to last box!!! How did that happen?!?!?!


----------



## A3my

Hello everyone, I did write a post last night but my stupid computer had a paddy and deleted it so I gave up!
*MartaMi* - you look beautiful in yout photo and your bump is lovely and neat!
*Maybebaby3* - sorry your DH let you down again :( good job you had Dylan to save the day :flower:
*Logansmama* - thats lovely to have the support of a friend like that! 
*PG* - I bet you cant wait to see your mum!
*CG* - thats really bad timing about your mum going away for three months :( she sounds like a wonderful woman though, thats a fab thing to do - no wonder you are proud :thumbup:
I drank RLT with my first and it didnt help at all (5 day labour :cry:) so I dont know if I will bother :haha:
Well I had no sleep all weekend and I am dying today. Mondays come around far too quickly! But then I hate wishing the week away becasue my life seems to whizz by! I want to make the most of the time before LO comes but its hard when you feel like a walking (bulbous) corpse :haha:

At least the sun is out!! :yipee: I'm not freezing woohoo! x x


----------



## Pussy Galore

Yep... I can't wait to see my Mum! We are very close and I have really missed her these past three months!

CG.. Your Mum sounds like an amazing woman. I'm sure you will find it tough without her but you must be so very proud?! Congrats on moving up a box :happydance:

Sarahwoo... enjoy your bath! I am not a bath person either but lately I have wanted a bath more than a shower!!?

Amy... a five day labour?????? :wacko: Oh my God!! 

I have some raspberry leaf tablets but am sooo confused about when to start taking them!! I will definitely wait until 32 weeks but possibly longer!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Wow CG thats such a lovely thing that your Mum is doing!!! Typical timing though! Where abouts in Romania is she going to be?

We enjoyed Alice in Wonderland too, it was well worth watching! I also discovered a new liking for popcorn - I've never liked it before but hubby bought some and didn't get a look in, poor thing!!

A3my I know what you mean about the weather, its lovely here today too. Its very exciting knowing that spring is coming . . . . along with our baby . . . argh!!


----------



## Smidge

Morning everyone i hope you are all feeling good and had a good weekend


----------



## A3my

ooo I forgot, we saw Alice In Wonderland too. I really liked it, I wanted her to stay and be with mad hatter though. *sarahwoo* - I love popcorn too! had a large buckets worth to myself! 

*PG* - yep it was a long 5 days, she was back to back with me. Ended up on syntocinon (hmm spelling!) with an epidural but she was well worth it. Second labour was 14 hours, just gas and air. That seemed easy in comparison :haha: as for this one I am in denial and he's never coming out :haha:


----------



## Sarahwoo

A3my said:


> ooo I forgot, we saw Alice In Wonderland too. I really liked it, I wanted her to stay and be with mad hatter though. *sarahwoo* - I love popcorn too! had a large buckets worth to myself!
> 
> *PG* - yep it was a long 5 days, she was back to back with me. Ended up on syntocinon (hmm spelling!) with an epidural but she was well worth it. Second labour was 14 hours, just gas and air. That seemed easy in comparison :haha: as for this one I am in denial and he's never coming out :haha:

A3my I wanted her to stay with the Mad Hatter too!!!!


----------



## A3my

Sarahwoo said:


> A3my said:
> 
> 
> ooo I forgot, we saw Alice In Wonderland too. I really liked it, I wanted her to stay and be with mad hatter though. *sarahwoo* - I love popcorn too! had a large buckets worth to myself!
> 
> A3my I wanted her to stay with the Mad Hatter too!!!!Click to expand...

That wouldve been my perfect ending. He was so sweet. I love Johnny Depp anyway. I had to choke back the tears when she left him thanks to my silly hormones :haha::blush:


----------



## Josefin

Hi! Im new here:) Im expecting a baby boy may 16th:) Not so many weeks left!:)


----------



## laura4disney

Josefin said:


> Hi! Im new here:) Im expecting a baby boy may 16th:) Not so many weeks left!:)

Ahhh same date as me!!!! Only 9 weeks to go now! Dont you think its coming around so quickly???:happydance:


----------



## A3my

Josefin said:


> Hi! Im new here:) Im expecting a baby boy may 16th:) Not so many weeks left!:)

:wave: Wecolme to BnB and the May thread :thumbup:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies - well after having a nice weekend I have woken up this morning feeling awful! I have a bad headache and feel sicky and disgusting (very similar to first trimester) I think it may be down to the stress of Uni as I just seem to have so much to do and altho I was very motivated on Friday today I just dont have the energy. Sorry for the moan today, I just feel really pants and OH isnt back until late tonight so I cant even rant to him! 

Hope you are all ok. x x x


----------



## Sarahwoo

A3my said:


> Sarahwoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3my said:
> 
> 
> ooo I forgot, we saw Alice In Wonderland too. I really liked it, I wanted her to stay and be with mad hatter though. *sarahwoo* - I love popcorn too! had a large buckets worth to myself!
> 
> A3my I wanted her to stay with the Mad Hatter too!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> That wouldve been my perfect ending. He was so sweet. I love Johnny Depp anyway. I had to choke back the tears when she left him thanks to my silly hormones :haha::blush:Click to expand...

Haha, me too!!! Thank goodness for those massive 3D glasses eh!!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Hi Josefin!!! :flower:

Hope&Faith09 sorry to hear you're not feeling well :hugs: Uni stress is not good, when do you finish? I'm also lacking energy now - it seems to come it bursts when I gets loads done, then I feel absolutely awful like I've done way too much. The rest of the time I just sit thinking about what I could / should be doing lol!!!

Well I just had the nicest bath so I'm all relaxed now, unfortunately I have loads to do so I'm hoping for one of those energy boosts mentioned above lol!! Its far to tempting to just sit on BnB all day! I'm also trying to get my ass in gear and get some more stuff on ebay but I soooooo cant be bothered!

Think I might get some lunch before I start my long list of things to do . . . . delaying tactics haha!!!!!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Sarahwoo - I am not sure which part of Romania she is going to, it is a tiny town I have never heard of!

Josefin - welcome same day due as me and I am having a boy too!!

Hope&faith - hope you are feeling better soon x


----------



## hope&faith09

Well my last essay has be handed in on the 23rd of April and I have my final exam on the 30th of April just a week before the baby is due! Well maybe I will get some work done this afternoon and then feel a little better about it all. hmm! Maybe I should just have a nap im so tired!


----------



## MartaMi

*Josefin* - welcome :flower:

I had my massage today. Christ how good :winkwink:
And after that got a phonecall from headmaster saying they have problems :haha: Kind as I am went to help them. Now have to start packing again but I don't feel like it. Anyway, I hope I can make it here before leaving but if don't enjoy this week.
Snowboarding here I come :happydance: Not that I can snowboard ofcourse :dohh:


----------



## Josefin

Thank you all!:) Fun to see more 16th may mommies:) Time has passed by very quickly! Can't really belive that Im gonna be a mom in about 2 months:) My english is not that good but maybe you'll understand me anyway:) I live in Finland so:p So far iv been feeling ill every day of this pregnancy. Not tht very funny, so im really looking forward to get away from that:p But otherwise this pregnancy has been nice:) It's my first child so it's kind of exiting!:)


----------



## insomnimama

Congrats on your 30 week milestone, PG! 

Insomnikid is home for March break so we are doing lots of free kids' stuff at the Library this week, and tomorrow is my gender scan!!! SQUEEEEE!!!!

Okay, am all done now. :rofl:


----------



## Frufru

Hello and good afternoon all,

Welcome of the new May Mummies :hi:

Maybebaby - I am really sorry your day did not get off to a great start yesterday, I got really choked up when I read your posts :sad1: I hope that your OH remembered what day it was and made up for it later on. As for Dylan - what a love!

PG - How exciting about your Mum coming home. I usually only see my Mum about once a month and she is always amazed at how much LO has grown, nevermind 3 months! I hope you have a lovely time catching up.

Amy - 5 day labour :shock: I am glad to hear your 2nd one was much shorter and hope the next is shorter stil :winkwink:

Marta - Your bump is so tidy :mrgreen: I hope you have a wonderful trip.

Hope&Faith - sorry to hear you are felling pants and hope you feel better soon :hugs:

The sofa sleeping made me laugh! I must confess that I find it really easy to drop off to sleep on the sofa as I like my back being propped up at such and angle. The trouble is the sofa is too soft and gives me backache and can give me sciatica :wacko:

The dreaded sickness crept back up on me on Saturday night when I was rudely awaken at 3am with horrible nausea followed by sickness :rolleyes: Fingers crossed I have been ok since so I am hoping it is just a one off.

Well only another couple of hours left at work today - I am still counting down the days until I leave (only 21 working days and 2 hours now :happydance: It is not that I dislike my job, its just I would rather not have to work and be doing other stuff - I think the fact the wedding is so close now that I am rather distracted by baby and wedding stuff ;)

I have to say when I put on my work trousers this morning they seem a wee bit tighter around my bum and thighs :blush: I think I may need to lay off the cake and crisps a bit if I want to avoid having to buy a pair in a bigger size which would be a bit of a waste for the sake of the 21 working days I have left.

Have fun at the gender scan tomorrow Insomnimama - fingers crossed insomibaby is cooperative!

Right - break time over - have a good afternoon everyone.


----------



## Janny Wanny

hey everyone :) how is u all


----------



## Frufru

Oh and update on my hospital bag - I now have a travel toothbrush, flannel AND travel-sized toothpaste packed :winkwink:

Two of the ladies I worked with for 8 months last year (I am in a different team now) have just brought over a lovely outfit from next with matching shoes for LO :cloud9: it is so beautiful and both of them were asking what else I needed and could they get me anything else. Peoples generosity and kindness is simply astounding sometimes

This is the dress: https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/girls/newborn/12/3

It is sized for 6-9 mths so I have to wait until xmas/neww year 2011 to see her in it - how exciting!


----------



## hope&faith09

My hospital bag is sat on the floor - still empty but I have got some bits and pieces to out in it so maybe I will start thinking about packing it in the next couple of weeks just so Im ready incase she arrives early! Im so tired. Havent got a lot done today but hopefully I will feel a lil better tomorrow.


----------



## Windmills

That dress is so cute Frufru :cloud9:


----------



## Windmills

My hospital bag isn't even bought yet :blush: 
I've got my scan tomorrow, nervous!!


----------



## muddles

I am going to attempt to do a personal message for all those who have posted today. Sorry if I miss anyone. :flower:

*Josefin* hello and welcome. 

Sorry to hear some of you are feeling ill. Sending you some get well quickly vibes. Make sure your OH are looking after you and bringing you everything you 'need' to help you get better quickly. 

*Maybebaby* I hope your OH has apologised to you for being so mean yesterday. I would be so mad if my H said I was too big to hug. 

*A3my* A 5 day labour OMG! Hope you have a great sleep tonight. 

*Frufru* your hospital bag sounds a lot like mine! ha ha. So far I will be giving birth naked as not packed any nightwear, but baby will have plenty of clothes to wear and I will be leaking milk everywhere but do at least have some enormous pants for afterwards. Oh and I will also be able to have a wash as I have packed the miniature wash bag stuff. Little outfit is so cute. 

*Martami* have a fun holiday. Your students sound really sweet, think they will miss you. I will be trying to avoid answering the phone in case my school want me to go in too :lol:

Congrats PG on your 30 week milestone. Would love to see your Mum's face when you pick her up! 

*Smidge* Hope you had a good weekend too. 

*Logansmama* hope you get another dress soon. 

*Insomnimama* have fun with your kiddies this week. Our local library offers lots of free things too like story telling. Good luck with your scan. Will update your bump colour if you update here. 

*Hope and Faith* you are on the home stretch with uni. Soon as you do your last exam and piece of coursework you will feel so chilled out and like a big weight has been lifted from your shoulders I am sure. 

*Sarahwoo* I think you should spend all day on here. I am tempted to as well. I asked my mw about raspberry leaf tea and she told me not to start it until 36 weeks. she also said have one cup a day for the first week and gradually increase it from then on. 

*Cactusgirl* you must be really proud of your mum but I can't imagine just how much you will miss her. :hugs: I am super jealous of you spending time with *my* man! (Johnny Depp) :lol:

*Katie* good luck with your scan. Hope you have a lovely wriggly baby who measures perfectly for dates. 

As for me I am now on day 1 of maternity leave and OH has taken today off work to spend the day with me. We had a lie in this morning which was bliss and then went for a swim and had lunch. I could easily get used to this. Getting loads of movements yesterday and today, a guessing that the baby moves about like that a lot but I don't usually notice until I am lying down or at least sitting down in the evening as at work I would be standing up and moving about all day. 

My work gave me a lovely send off and presented me with flowers, a huge basket of baby stuff and loads of money in a card. I couldn't believe how generous people were, it was so lovely. Lots of the parents gave me presents too which was sweet so will be busy writing thank you letters this week. I felt all embarrassed being the centre of attention and kind of like it wasn't happening to me, though feels a bit more real today knowing that there is no more work until next year.

Did I get everyone? What do i win? :lol:


----------



## jolou

hey ladies! not been on since thursday (i think!) so il catch up later when i have a little bit longer on the pc! ive sneaked on to check a few things lol

hope your all well! 

the cold i had last week is still here but more as a sniffle now, still dont have much of an appetite tho! all the nose blowing has left me with a lovely scabby beast right on top of my lip going from the top of my lip to my nose...sexy or what!

we went to ikea on friday and bought a changing mat and a pack of 2 covers for it, turned out cheaper than any of the changing mats i seen and i can swap and change the covers as needs be! so im happy with that, also bought harrisons little wardrobe its part of the trofast system, i was a bit annoyed when i got there as i hadn't checked that the door that comes with this certain series only fits a certain width door, but i had a brain wave whilst mark was looking at me slightly annoyed thinking we had taken the hour long trip for nothing lol, we can get one of those net curtain rods and attach to the inside where u cant see it, get a nice piece of material and make a curtain instead, it will actually look better in our room like that, so thats my job next week, this week my job is to sort out the old downstairs loo that we have changed into a storage area, its all been painted and shelving installed, just need some spare flooring that FiL has in his garage put down on the floor and its complete! today i have been filling the shelves lol and have quite a bit of rubbish for the bin and recycling. my next job is to tackle all the plastic bags we seem to have collected... a trip to asda will be called for to get rid of them i think as we certainly dont need them, then i need to go through 2 boxes of all different types of cooking things and picnic/camping things that have been sat in the kitchen for months! ooo fun eh lol

also started on both hospital bags, christ that makes it sound like im taking loads!, one bag is harrisons change bag with his vests, sleepsuits, cuddly toy, bibs etc in the other is for me, my bag i use when going away for the weekend, so far i have some maternity pads (god i hate those things but the hospital frown upon sanitary towels whilst staying there) a nighty (need another) some breast pads and a pack of nappies, i have started gathering little toiletries in a wash bag but nothing major. very tempted to take sophies ds with me lol.

i had a mw app today and everything is spot on, harrison is still head down and is loving pushing his bottom into my ribs! its actually painful now! someone will be getting told off when he comes out lol

had a lovely day yesterday for mothers day considering i wasnt looking forward to it, since its the first one without nan it was very weird, we usually focus out plans on taking nan out etc. went to see her grave and place flowers etc then went to my grandads and had a giggle looking at old photos...omg i seen pics of me at this stage in pregnancy with sophie and i was HUGE compared to now. 

Mark got me a card of harrison which made me cry, it said inside "to the owner of the place i inhabit currently, thanks for letting me stay inside your belly for all this time and letting me kick you in the ribs and jump on your bladder, i especially enjoy that part! i know i will be seeing you in the next few weeks but wanted to say happy mothers day" well i was crying! i was already tearful looking at what sophie had made for me so that tipped me over the edge lol. unfortunately sophie was with her dad this weekend but she came home this morning with another card, some choccies and a lovely orchid...so ive been fairly spoilt! lol

oo and also!! im soooo proud of sophie!! had a letter home from school saying she is going to have a poem published in a book! how cool is that!

anywho thats enough of my essay! il catch up properly later


----------



## Pussy Galore

Gold star for Muddles and ditto to everything she said!! :haha:

What a wonderful post.. I don't think you missed anyone!! I need to start my maternity leave I think!!

Hope you had a lovely day today? :)


----------



## LogansMama

PG - Your mom is gonna love seeing you all big and pregnant! Congrats on reaching 30 weeks!

Cactus & A3my - I've been wanting to go see Alice in Wonderland since I first saw the previews months ago! I won't do it in 3D though cause it tends to give me a headache and make me feel seasick! 

A3my - 5 days is crazy. My goodness! You weren't at the hospital that whole time were you? I'm certainly hoping the RLT does better for me! I'm enjoying my 2nd cup right now... (1st was yesterday). '

Josefin - Welcome!

hope&faith - I hope you feel better soon. I have been getting a little nausea lately, but its mostly when I haven't eaten and feel too hungry (like first thing in the morning). Food tends to cure it for me. 

MArta - I'm jealous of the massage. I am soooo gonna get one! Especially since my DH had the nerve to go get one for HIMSELF yesterday and leave me home! WTF is that about? To be fair - the place he went to doesn't do pregnancy massages - but still! I am growing a person for gods sake! I deserve one more than him! Well - its all goo though - cause when I go (and he's paying!) I'm getting the massage, a manicure, and a pedicure! And maybe a haircut too! So HA to him!

Anyhow - hope you have fun on your vacation! Even if you can't snowboard! I'm surprised you aren't really! Mrs. Superhero preggo over there! :) Seriously!

Insomnimama - Can't wait to here what your gender scan says! What are you predicting? Do you have an inkling one way or the other?

Janny - How are you? 

Frufru - I feel your pain about the clothes. I am running short now too - things are getting small - but I hate to buy anything this late in the game! Seems like a waste! I may not have a choice though! 

Muddles - How nice of your work to send you off like that! I'm jealous. Can't wait to get to be home!

Jolou - You were bigger last time around? Thats unusual! I thought people normally get bigger faster in subsequent pregnancies! I know I sure have! Guess you are one of the lucky ones! And how sweet baby in belly to get you a card from within! :) Adorable! Our mother's day isn't until May - so my little guy will be here by then!

As for me - Today I have lots of pressure down low! So so much. It sort of feels like baby might actually FALL out while I'm walking! (wouldn't that be fast and easy!). But really - I'm anxious to see what the doctor says tomorrow about it! 

Other than that - all is pretty good. Hope you are all doing well too. Talk to you soon!


----------



## insomnimama

Am predicting another boy :rofl: But will be very happy with either.


----------



## abz

good morning everyone. i have been trying to catch up but my brain isn't hanging onto any information at all. i don't think i slept more than an hour or two last night. the alarm at 6am... well let's just say i would happily have jumped up and down on it if it hadn't required energy...

but i do remember we have a new person. welcome josefin :D

glad mothers day went well for the majority of you. i thought i might get a card off mum or OH, but didn't get one off either. my mum said she'd decided that the first card should come from 'the real deal' as she put it, and OH said i wasn't quite a mummy yet :( and that it was our daughter that needed to get me a card. i pointed out that she would need help for the next few years!! ha. 

i joined slimming world last night to try and prevent myself from becoming even more enormous. so today is day number one. looks like i'll be able to cope :) so wish me luck!! not looking to lose an enormous amount, but given that i have about five stones to lose (ok, some of that is baby, but still...) there's certainly room for some weight loss if i'm lucky :)

good luck with your scan katie. i think it's today?

abz xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Good luck with your scan today Katie... keep us posted!! :)

And Abz.. good luck with Slimming World and congrats on reaching the 30 wk milestone :happydance:


----------



## Frufru

> So far I will be giving birth naked as not packed any nightwear, but baby will have plenty of clothes to wear and I will be leaking milk everywhere but do at least have some enormous pants for afterwards. Oh and I will also be able to have a wash as I have packed the miniature wash bag stuff. Little outfit is so cute.

 :rofl: :haha: Muddles that did make me chuckle! It sounds like the send-off from your work was really lovely and clearly a lot of people are going to miss you. I know what you mean about the thank you cards :wacko: We have already been given so many things already :blush: I have taken to sending the thank you cards now and keeping a list of what we have received from who so we can take pictures of LO wearing/using the gifts once she is here so we can send thank you pictures to them too. YAY for your mat leave :happydance:

Lovely to "see you" Jolou. I was reading through the thread yesterday and noted you had not been on for a while. Sorry to hear you have been poorly :hugs: and I am glad that you are on the mend now :thumbup: It sounds like you got 5* mothers day attention :mrgreen: The message in your card from Harrison is just beautiful.

H&F I hope you are feeling a bit better today :hugs:

Good luck to Katie and Insomnimama for their scans today :flower:

LM - I hope the pressure below is not too uncomfortable for you and I hope all goes well at the docs tomorrow.

Abz - Boo for the crappy nights sleep, I am familiar with those myself :rolleyes: Some nights it feels like the clock is stealing my life one second at a time :growlmad: Good on you for taking the plunge with slimming world - are you red or green today? I absolutely love love LOVE slimming world oven chips they are the best :thumbup: 

Janny and Josefin - I hope you are both ok and your LO's are doing well

Well I have today off from work as holiday :mrgreen: and I have lots of little projects to keep me occupied. I am making a photo album/scrapbook of OH and I "through the ages" as a wedding gift, today is my last day off work which he does not have off before the ceremony, so this is pretty much my last chance to get it done without him finding out the surprise! I would like to spend half an hour or so getting a few more bits together for my hospital bag. The floors in my house desperately need vacuuming so I shall get Henry out of the cupboard later. The sun is currently shining outside :mrgreen: if it stays like that I am going to go out in the garden this afternoon to sow my sugarsnap peas and pooter around for a bit - it is a bit too cold out there are the moment!

So all round a busy, but generally laid back day planned for me. I think it is time for breakfast. I have LOADS of very ripe bananas to use up so I think I will have a banana milkshake with some date and walnut bread Mmmmmm - I may even bake some banana muffins &/or banana cake for OH I have so many bananas to use up :wacko:

Well - I think I have hijacked the thread for quite long enough!!! I hope you all have a lovely day today and look forward to catching up with you all later - I will definately be logging on later to find out if Insomnibaby is on team winky or minky :winkwink:


----------



## hope&faith09

mmmm banana muffins! send some my way please! oh dear the first thing I decide to comment on would be food related, how typical! Nice to see everyone - I really have baby brain this morning and need to start writing my messages as I go along - I will start that from now! 

As for me this morning I am doing some work on my Psychology presentation and then aim to get a little written on my lit review whilst waiting for our new dining table to arrive! I cant wait to put it up it will hopefully really finish the room off rather than there being a big empty space! Well we moved about 6 weeks ago and the kitchen isnt finished and we are still living out of boxes - so I really hope we manage to get sorted before May! Maybe if I get some work done this morning I can do some tidying this afternoon! 

Fru fru I love the day you have planned! I really wish that was my day! 

Hope everyone is ok today x x x


----------



## Pussy Galore

Yep Frufru.. I also love the sound of the day you have planned!! Even the time you have set aside with Henry the hoover!! :blush: (I am a clean geek freak!)

And banana muffins sound fab.. must go off in search of food right now!! :)


----------



## Windmills

Oh what a dramatic day I had yesterday!! 
Firstly, I'M ENGAGED :happydance: 
Secondly, my 16 year old slag of a sister is pregnant and has admitted she ttc! Her and her loser boyfriend have no jobs, no money, no house and no qualifications. They are currently looking into how soon they can get a council house.. :dohh: My Mum is gutted and soo angry with her. I think she thought that because everything's turned out okay for me (with a lot of hard work that she hasn't seen!) it'll all work for her too..
Thirdly, I was in a bus crash last night. I was really, really lucky IMO. I was sitting in the priority seats (the bus was nearly empty) next to the window with Vinny, going up a hill when a car appeared from a side road out of nowhere and smashed right into the side of where I was sitting :shock: It was so scary. The car was a complete write off, the two lads in the back were quite badly hurt because they weren't wearing seatbelts so hit the windscreen, and the paramedics who were at the scene made me go to the womens to get checked because I got the impact all down my side. All fine with the baby :) just a bit achy today!
Finally, my scan this morning went really well! She's got a duplex drainage system from her right kidney, and one of the valves going into the bladder is really narrow. It's hopefully not that important because she's got another ureter going to the same kidney. The best news is, she won't need SCBU when she's born, I can (most likely) have a normal delivery, and the chances of her needing an operation are about 50/50 :happydance:


----------



## hope&faith09

wow Katie what a busy day! Firstly congrats on your engagement and Im really happy baby is fine and all is looking good for a natural delivery. How scary with the bus but glad your ok. As for you sister ... was she jelous about your pregnancy? Seriously from what you have said about her before she isnt mature enough to be a mum yet. 

x x x


----------



## A3my

Afternoon people!
*Muddles* - congrats on starting mat leave :happydance:
*frufru* - my clothes are getting tighter too :blush: My thighs are looking very thunderish! well done on the toothpaste (I'm glad you wrote that because I hadnt considered toiletries (cant spell) for myself! First I need a bag....)
*Jolou* - gold star to Mark/Harrison. Glad you had a lovely Mothers Day and well done to Sophie the poet, I bet you are very proud :thumbup:
*logansmama* - cross your legs and keep that baby in :haha: I get those sensations every now and again but my LO seems to be rolling around lots, I'm sure he doesnt have enough space :wacko:
*abz* - my alarm is my mortal enemy! good luck with slimming world x x
and *Katie*!! congraultations!! :flower::flower: thats lovely news. Sorry about your sister, I hope she grows up before the baby arrives. Fabulous news about Daisy, I know how lovely it is to get good news especially when you've been so worried about what you might hear. Rubbish that you were in a car crash. I hope you dont get any problems as a result (I have pelvic pain becasue of my accident but the physio has done wonders for me! :happydance:)

As for me, I am pooped. My OH is being a grumpy sh!tbag but my mum is cooking for me and the girls tonight so I'm looking forward to getting my feet up for a bit. The sun is out which always makes me feel better too x x


----------



## Sarahwoo

FruFru that is such a cute little dress!!! My collegues have all been asking if there is anything I need, one of the other girls left to have a baby and she gave us a list of very practical things that she needed. I've just said if they want to get me something, get something that they like - I've got everything I need and I think it'll be lovly to get cute little outfits and things :)

Muddles Its sooooo tempting to stay on here all day lol - maybe when I start Mat leave!! Congrats on Mat leave!!! Sounds like you had a lovely day yesterday - I can't wait!!! I've only got until a week on Monday, then thats me done!!! I'm really glad too as I'm starting to struggle!

JoLou it sounds like you have been sooooo busy!!! All our clutter has been moved either into the loft of into our basement - which was my office / workspace but now isn't lol!!! Its a lovly room too with its own door outside, window etc, I had it all decorated really pretty and set out all lovely with my fabrics, ribbons etc (as well as my 'proper' job I work self employed dressing wedding venues etc). Its a complete mess now but I can live with that, if everywhere else is okay in the house at least all the clutter etc is in one place for me to have a mega sort out lol!!!

My hospital bag is almost packed, I still need to wash the baby clothes so they aren't in there yet but I guess if something happened I could just grab stuff lol!!!

Oh, and def a gold star for Muddles!!!

Abz I didn't get a mothers day card either, hubby said he thought about it - well thats something I guess lol!!!

Katie Congrats on getting engaged!!! Yay!!! Glad things are looking well with bubs too, and that you are all okay following the bus crash - how awful!! It must be quite a shock about your sister too - wow - 16. Reality is going to be a BIG suprise for her!!

Well today I'm not too sure what my plans are - the normal boring household duties of course, and I have a few other things to do too, I might finish the little bit of painiting to finish the nursery, and move a few things about. There is always stuff to do lol!!! 

Oh, finally I picked up a few bargains in Asda last night, they have a George sale on and they had packs of 7 vests for three pounds, and sets of three sleepsuits for three pounds too, which I thought was quite a bargain!! Might be worth taking a look if anyone needs any vests or sleepsuits!! They had blue, pink and black and white which are very cute and quite neutral!

x


----------



## Windmills

hope&faith09 said:


> wow Katie what a busy day! Firstly congrats on your engagement and Im really happy baby is fine and all is looking good for a natural delivery. How scary with the bus but glad your ok. As for you sister ... was she jelous about your pregnancy? Seriously from what you have said about her before she isnt mature enough to be a mum yet.
> 
> x x x


She was really really jealous, and still seems to be! My Mum left her phone here and when she phoned from work she said to check if Sarah had text.. there was a really nasty text about how she's so much better than me, I've got no hope in life and Vinny is a loser blahblah, he's going to abandon me and Daisy etc.. I haven't done anything so I don't know why she's saying all that! :shrug: And I know he's not a loser OR going to leave us, or we wouldn't be getting married. Urgh I'm so wound up :lol:


----------



## A3my

katie_xx said:


> hope&faith09 said:
> 
> 
> She was really really jealous, and still seems to be! My Mum left her phone here and when she phoned from work she said to check if Sarah had text.. there was a really nasty text about how she's so much better than me, I've got no hope in life and Vinny is a loser blahblah, he's going to abandon me and Daisy etc.. I haven't done anything so I don't know why she's saying all that! :shrug: And I know he's not a loser OR going to leave us, or we wouldn't be getting married. Urgh I'm so wound up :lol:
> 
> 
> she sounds very immature! plus people not happy with their own selves tend to bitch about others to make themselves feel better. You know the truth so try not to let her get to you. :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## hope&faith09

I agree keep your chin up ... you know whats best for you and your little one - she just sounds jelous and immature!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Sarahwoo.. glad I saw your thread... I am popping to Asda on route home from work so I will definitely have a look at baby stuff!!

Katie... congrats on your wonderful news and glad to hear that your scan went well :) I am sorry to hear about your sister though.. she will certainly have a lot of growing up to do over the next nine months.

Work is dragging today :(


----------



## Windmills

Thanks ladies.. 
One other thing from me before I hop in the bath. When I was in hospital last night, the lady in the next cubicle was telling the midwife that in a previous pregnancy her baby had ancephaly. I just remembered and didn't know what it was, so I Googled, and thought Wiki would be a pretty safe bet to avoid sad pictures :nope: It wasn't. 
Suffice to say, it's a disorder where the brain barely forms and the top of the head just.. isn't there. And there was a picture. :cry: I can't get the image out my mind.


----------



## A3my

you got me all confused for a minute (easily done)! Nice to meet you windmills :)
When I was a nurse there was a baby born with that and I could have seen it but I didnt want to. Wiki and google are bad for you unless you look up nice things! The good news is its One Born Every Minute tonight woohoo :happydance:


----------



## abz

KATIE!! CONGRATULATIONS :D :D you totally confused me with the name change though :) so chuffed for you babes. and so so glad you and LO are ok.

as for your sister... well, all i can say is make sure you comment on EVERY SINGLE STRETCH MARK that she gets... :D i think she's going to get one hell of a shock. but you only need to concern yourself with you and vinny and your LO. She will learn she'll have to do the same. i doubt your mum will keep on bailing her out all the time.

abz xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

So Katie... are you going to explain the name change!?!?! (or am I being really blonde today?! :blush:)


----------



## Windmills

:rofl:
Sorry, I seem to have confused everyone! It's still meee ;)
I'm really paranoid about my sister Googling 'teen pregnancy support' or something and finding BnB. Especially some of the things I discuss on here about mine and V's relationship! So decided to be a little more secretive about my identity muaha :)



Or maybe I'm really an old man and not pregnant at all....? 

Just joking before I freak anyone out :lol: xxx


----------



## abz

ha. don't joke about things like that on here. people can get really nasty!! ha. 

seems fair enough to hide from your sister though :) although if she showed up here i'm sure we'd show her who's boss :D

so has she explained WHY she tried to do this after having a go at you about it for ages?


----------



## Windmills

Ah I'm okay- I've got loads of you on FB :D

I already sort of know why- she won't admit it, but so she doesn't have to work. They'll get a house, which is something she's been going on about wanting but not being able to afford for ages. And for the attention, because she's seen how excited everyone is for me- but it's a completely different situation!


----------



## insomnimama

Congrats on your engagement Katie! Glad the scan went all right :hugs:

Thanks to everyone waiting with me for the gender scan- 3.5 more hours! 

As to Frufru-- team winky or minky. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Can't... stop... laughing...


----------



## Windmills

Ooh not much longer to wait now! I say girl :D


----------



## Pussy Galore

insomnimama said:


> Congrats on your engagement Katie! Glad the scan went all right :hugs:
> 
> Thanks to everyone waiting with me for the gender scan- 3.5 more hours!
> 
> As to Frufru-- team winky or minky. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Can't... stop... laughing...

Yep... confess Frufru's post made me smile too!! Perhaps we should ask Muddles to change this thread heading to 54 on team winky and 51 on team minky!! :haha: (but what for team yellow Frufru?!?!?)

Good luck with the scan Insomnimama!! :)


----------



## Cactusgirl

Frufru - what a cute dress!! It is weird to think it will be xmas before LO can wear it!

Jolou - how wonderful Sophie's poem is going to be put into a book! And how cute is your OH. I doubt mine will even consider getting me something NEXT year when he is actually here!!

Windmill (once I got over the confusion!!) - congrats on the engagement!! Though when I read it I thought initially the head was engaged and was worried it was too early for you!! And so glad to hear the scan went well and you are ok after the crash

Muddles - how lovely all the attention you had when you left!

Insomnimama - I reckon boy!!

Not a lot happening with me - had a meeting over in Lincoln today so had to head over there.

Last night my sister was up from London so had a lovely meal at my parents.

I am beginning to realise how squeamish DH is - my mum has a blood pressure machine and we all took our blood pressure and afterwards he went all faint?!?!?! I could not believe it as it is not invasive at all but he said it just gets him thinking about blood and that is enough?!?

I am so jealous of you all finishing and going on mat leave - I WANT TO FINISH NOW!!!!


----------



## babyhope

Hi ladies! 
Today is the reschedule of my of my 4d ultrasound, 3 weeks ago I was major excited to go and get it done. I left so disappointed because my lil one would not cooperate for anything, and all of my shots were blurry:nope: So I should be excited to go back right? Im not. This 4d scan should be fun but I have been stressed out for the last 3 weeks because, my baby is stubborn and wont move when I want him too. They told me to find something that works to get him moving, I tried coffee on an empty stomach in the morning....NOPE! It seems he moves around all night and sleeps all day! So today I go back and I am feeling stressed out and nervous, I really hope I get some good shots, I spent alot of money and I really wanted to use the pictures on my babyshower invitations. I will never do this again it is too stressful!!!

P.S I have tons of pages to catch up on, since I have been busy with homework all weekend.


----------



## Cactusgirl

babyhope - fingers crossed for you that LO cooperates and you will be back later with some fantastic shots to show us all

x


----------



## Pixie81

Hi Ladies,

How are you all? I haven't been on here for ages, so bear with me. I have a lot to catch up on. I have only managed to read the last 2 pages. You have all been so busy!

I really want to see Alice in Wonderland. It's my favourite Disney film and i'm a sucker for Johnny Depp! I also want to see Shutter Island and I love you Phillip Morris.

I had a lovely weekend. I got 5 mothers Day cards! A big shop bought one (Boofle from Clintons - I LOVE that range!) from my son and one he made at school, one from the dog(!), and two for "Mum to be" from my hubby and my sister. We also took our Mums out for a nice meal at a pub near us which has just been refurbished. Both sets of parents came, my Nan and my sister. It was lovely.

I am still feeling really bad. I think my chest infection has almost cleared up. I'm still coughing, but its not all through the night like before and I am getting some sleep which is nice. Although now i'm suffering from acid reflux and being sick EVERY night. It's horrible. I saw my midwife last week and she sent me for some blood tests as I had itchy hands, feet and body and I got the results back today. The doctor called and said that there's something not quite right with the tests and he's referred me to a gastroenterologist (sp). Not sure if its something to do with the acid reflux or if I have Obstetric Cholestasis as the midwife said the itching is a sign of that. But both are to do with the liver. Obstetric Cholestasis is caused by an overflow of bile salts from the liver apparently. I guess I will find out soon. Just made an appointment and the soonest one I can get is 12th April! Almost a month away! My husband's going mad at me... but what can I do? The lady on the phone said if I didn't take that appointment I would have to wait til May/June time for another appointment. The baby will be here by then!

*Katie* I can totally sympathise with you as went through the same situation myself with a family member recently. Thats all i'm going to say here though as I know it'll all kick off (again! :rolleyes:) Your sister will soon grow up and realise that being a teen mum isn't what its cracked up to be. Especially when she does get a council flat and has bills to pay, a baby to provide for and no job or prospects. Its her BF thats more likely to leave her than your Vinny as they're both so young. I would say just ignore her and her comments. She's obviously just jealous. I bet you any money she'll be engaged soon just because you are. Congratulations by the way! Fantastic news! Have you set a date yet?

Looking forward to One Born Every Minute tonight! I love Tuesday evenings!! My hubby'll be at work, so i'll have the TV to myself and can slob around in my PJ's! xxx


----------



## Windmills

Babyhope, I really hope your scan goes well.. I know you've tried it, but I'd still eat sweets and drink Coke/Lucozade in the car on the way :) 
Pixie, your weekend sounds lovely and I'm glad you're feeling better- although the acid reflux doesn't sound much fun! I hope it's not OC :hugs: 
You're right about my sister, and sounds like you've had a very similar experience so you know exactly what I mean! xxx


----------



## Windmills

Ooh, just saw that the April babies have had 4 births so far- this time next month, that'll be us!


----------



## nat310788

18th may blue bump :cloud9:


----------



## Pixie81

Windmills said:


> Ooh, just saw that the April babies have had 4 births so far- this time next month, that'll be us!

Lets hope so. I've so had enough of this pregnancy lark. I just want it to be over now so I feel like myself again. So sick of being ill. Can't believe I only have 6 weeks and 4 days to go!


----------



## Windmills

Oh and we haven't really talked about dates for the wedding, I want Daisy to be old enough to be a bridesmaid so at least 2 years :) I don't mind though, we've got soo much planned over the next few years. I'm in no rush :D
I can't believe you're 33+3.. that sounds sooo far ahead of me :lol: Not long to go now!


----------



## Pixie81

I know, it feels like I have been pregnant forever, but these past few weeks have flown by. xxx


----------



## LogansMama

Katie - CONGRATS! Thats so exciting! Being engaged is fun! I like that you are taking your time planning everything too - you will have so much goin on in the next couple years! And WOW about your sister. What a stupid thing for her to do! To TTC at 16 is crazy! How old are you - if you don't mind my asking? 
And yes - your name change really confused me! But I understand why!

Well - My doctors appt is in about an hour! Dying to see what she says. I don't know for sure if she will check me or not - but I think she will after all the BH I've been getting, and all the pressure! I know its too early - and I want baby to keep baking a little longer - but I also hope I have made SOME progress - just so I don't think all this is for nothing! KWIM? DOes that make sense? I mean - I obviously am not wishing for a preemie - but do want to know that something is happening down there!! 

Anyhow - I'll update later on.... TTYL... Hope you are all well!

Insomni - I am waiting on an update from you!!


----------



## Windmills

I'm only 19 :blush: I have to say in my defence, I didn't even vaguely TTC. Little miss was a complete surprise- but a wonderful one :cloud9:


----------



## LolaAnn

Oops I haven't been posting in here! Hope everyone is well can't believe some people have got like 6 weeks to go!! So exciting!! I've been having an average time of it, sooo much heartburn/acid reflux at night I actually wake up in pain :/ Going to try and not eat so close to bed time and see if it helps anything...


----------



## Windmills

Urgh me too Lola. It's horrible isn't it! I've been taking Gaviscon but it only works for 20 minutes and makes me feel sick :shrug: and tablets don't really work for me!


----------



## Windmills

PS, I really need something to do with my day.. I've been hanging round here far too long!


----------



## abz

i haven't found anything that helps with the acid :( and i've just had my tea. i had mash in the vague hope it would settle my stomach a bit and help with the acid, but to be honest it might not be long before i see it all again :(

am thinking of lying down and trying to go to sleep... see what happens... tends to be gone when i wake up again... but it is getting worse...


----------



## Pixie81

*Abz*, lying down is the worse thing you can do i've been told. It makes it worse. And mashed potato isn't great for it either. My midwife said to eat light foods that aren't too stodgy or heavy on your stomach. She also said to try and eat your evening meal at lunch time; that way its not laying on your stomach at night. I'm glad i'm not the only one getting this. It is SO painful isn't it? I've been sick every night for the past two weeks with it. No one seems to understand how bad it can be. I can hardly move throughout the day. *Katie* Gaviscon doesn't work for long on me either, 20 mins max. I have been drinking lots of milk today everytime I feel it coming on and that seems to help a bit. 
Hopefully we'll all feel better soon


----------



## Windmills

Lying down makes it worse for me too :nope: I can't handle 9+ weeks of it getting worse!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Mine has been really bad the past few days too... and is definitely worse if I lie down!

What we have to put up with eh?! :wacko:


----------



## insomnimama

Well Muddles, please take me off team yellow and add me on to team....... PINK! 

Colour me shocked! :rofl: 

Happy of course, but would've been happy either way. :cloud9:


----------



## Pussy Galore

insomnimama said:


> Well Muddles, please take me off team yellow and add me on to team....... PINK!
> 
> Colour me shocked! :rofl:
> 
> Happy of course, but would've been happy either way. :cloud9:

Congrats hun!! Welcome to team :pink:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Evening Ladies!!

Hope you're all well! I'm feeling a bit rubbish and sorry for myself :( I've had yet another bath and I think I'll go to bed soon and try to get some sleep. I'm just feeling urgh, but can't quite put my finger on why, think its just a bit of everything.

Katie it's waaaaay to scarey to think our babies are going to start showing up so soon!!!!!! I keep thinking it's not long until April, and then our babies will be due next month - OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gaviscon Advance (from the doc) is the only thing that sorts my acid out, the normal Gaviscon doesn't work for long but the advance isn't too bad. I'm getting though a bottle every two weeks easily so its a good job I've got it on repeat, though I am tempted to ask if I can get a 500ml bottle instead of 300ml!!! Laying down def makes mine worse too.

insomnimama congrats on Team Pink!!!!!!

x


----------



## babyhope

Windmills said:


> Babyhope, I really hope your scan goes well.. I know you've tried it, but I'd still eat sweets and drink Coke/Lucozade in the car on the way :)
> Pixie, your weekend sounds lovely and I'm glad you're feeling better- although the acid reflux doesn't sound much fun! I hope it's not OC :hugs:
> You're right about my sister, and sounds like you've had a very similar experience so you know exactly what I mean! xxx

Thanks! That is the plan to sugar it up on the way over!!! We are getting slushies, cold and sweet, and eating some junk food on the way:haha:


----------



## muddles

Oooh congrats Windmills on your good news! Have changed your user name on the first page. Your sister sounds like she was super jealous of you and wanted attention for herself, how immature. Hope you are ok after your accident. 

insomnimama Congrats on becoming a member of team pink! Did you have any suspicions that baby was a girl? 

babyhope good luck with the scan. 

Thanks for the gold stars ladies. I am loving being on maternity leave so far! Have already started nesting, been washing and repotting plants today, much to hubbies annoyance as he hates plants! :lol: Baby is still moving practically non stop which I am loving. I hope he/she keeps this up as it is so reassuring. I am not sure whether it is because I am no longer on my feet all day or something else. Any idea ladies? 

Was anyone else crying when the grumpy woman had to go for an emergency c-section? I was worried but then was crying so much when they had to come back and tell her OH that she had been given a general anaesthetic and so he couldn't watch. He looked so disappointed and worried and that made me sob. I loved the other couple and the midwife with them, was so funny when they were playing cards.


----------



## muddles

Frufru said:


> So far I will be giving birth naked as not packed any nightwear, but baby will have plenty of clothes to wear and I will be leaking milk everywhere but do at least have some enormous pants for afterwards. Oh and I will also be able to have a wash as I have packed the miniature wash bag stuff. Little outfit is so cute.
> 
> :rofl: :haha: Muddles that did make me chuckle! It sounds like the send-off from your work was really lovely and clearly a lot of people are going to miss you. I know what you mean about the thank you cards :wacko: We have already been given so many things already :blush: I have taken to sending the thank you cards now and keeping a list of what we have received from who so we can take pictures of LO wearing/using the gifts once she is here so we can send thank you pictures to them too. YAY for your mat leave :happydance:Click to expand...

It is true though! :lol: I will be like the woman on One Born Every Minute with the sheet wrapped around me and the big slit down the side. Hmmmm better have a wax if all that is going to be on show :rofl:

Good idea about the thank you cards then sending pictures afterwards.


----------



## Frufru

Well the muffins are mega-lush - they turned out super-bananary as the fruit I used was so ripe :thumbup:

PG - I must confess that, despite my best intentions, Henry did not leave his cupboard today :blush: I opted for mowing the lawn instead which is sort of like vacuuming I suppose :haha:

Windmills - Flipping heck you have had a tumultuous 24 hours!!!! Congratulations to you and Vinny on your engagement :happydance: I am glad to hear all is ok with Daisy after the crash and that the scan results were positive :thumbup: I hope things with your sister are not too tense. TTC at 16 with no job and no place of your own :wacko: I can't say I would choose to put myself in that situation, but each to their own I suppose.

Sarahwoo - thank you for the heads-up about the bits in Asda. I hope you fitted in some R&R today around your household jobs.

Babyhope - fingers crossed that LO is cooperative today and you get some good shots at the scan.

Pixie - WOW 5 cards! It is good to hear you had a good day on Sunday but sorry to hear you are not well still.

Welcome Nat310788 :hi:

So Insomnibaby is on team MINKY!!!!!! :happydance:

LM I hope your doc's appointment went ok.

So many of us seem to be suffering with heartburn and acid reflux :sad1: I have only had it a few times when I have eaten far too much over the course of the day. So far it does not seem to be a recurring thing and fingers crossed it stays that way. Abz I hope the mashed potato does not disagree with you too much tonight.

Well tonight I am a little surprised - OH turned on the telly and started watching One Born Every Minute of his own accord :shock: Not only that but he watched it all the way through and did not mute, change channel or leave the room once :thumbup:

I have just seen I have a lovely message from my new bump buddy, aka the lovely Cactusgirl :thumbup: I am going to save reading it until tomorrow when I get home so it will motivate me to get through the day at work :winkwink:

Righto folks - bedtime for me and my little lass. Sleep tight everyone :hugs:


----------



## Pixie81

Muddles, I was crying at the opening titles! Lol. I've had a pretty shit day today. Think my hormones are running riot. This week's episode was good. It was nice when they were all laughing ang joking about having sex in the carpark. LOL


----------



## Frufru

muddles said:


> Frufru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I will be giving birth naked as not packed any nightwear, but baby will have plenty of clothes to wear and I will be leaking milk everywhere but do at least have some enormous pants for afterwards. Oh and I will also be able to have a wash as I have packed the miniature wash bag stuff. Little outfit is so cute.
> 
> :rofl: :haha: Muddles that did make me chuckle! It sounds like the send-off from your work was really lovely and clearly a lot of people are going to miss you. I know what you mean about the thank you cards :wacko: We have already been given so many things already :blush: I have taken to sending the thank you cards now and keeping a list of what we have received from who so we can take pictures of LO wearing/using the gifts once she is here so we can send thank you pictures to them too. YAY for your mat leave :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> It is true though! :lol: I will be like the woman on One Born Every Minute with the sheet wrapped around me and the big slit down the side. Hmmmm better have a wax if all that is going to be on show :rofl:
> 
> Good idea about the thank you cards then sending pictures afterwards.Click to expand...


I packed LO's hospital bag this evening :thumbup: Mine however is not further forward so if I am not careful I will be birthing in the buff also :haha:

Of course the idea is I will birth at home so I hopefully won't need my hospital bags - however I would rather have them ready and not need them, rather than need to go in and not have anything ready.

It is good to hear you are having fun on your mat leave :mrgreen:

It really is bedtime now :winkwink:


----------



## muddles

Well done Frufru on the LO's hopsital bag, My H says if I haven't finished packing it by the weekend then he is going to do it for me! I dread to think what he would pack for me, it would most likely be sexy undies and a pretty dress :rofl:

Pixie that bit made me laugh too, when she said 'your penis would have to....' so funny. I hit the rewind button so H could hear it too, as he is paranoid about hurting the baby.

Oh and I just noticed the suggestion about winky and minky. :rofl: I wil change the thread title for a laugh if you like, but only if someone thinks of what the team yellows could be called.


----------



## babyhope

Now that most of us are in the 30 week range, how has the weight gain been coming? I think i've been gaining a pound a week:blush: Of course you all know what a pain in the ass my doctor is being, makes me feel horrible about gaining weight, tell me I am not alone!


----------



## insomnimama

babyhope I have been gaining like a madwoman. Am very, very afraid of the work I will have to do after insomnibaby is here. 

Frufru, yes, team minkey, believe it or not :rofl:

Muddles I had NO IDEA it would be a girl. I really, really thought it was going to be a boy.


----------



## babyhope

Congratulations on your little girl, insomnimama! This is your first girl after two boys?


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies! Home from my doctors appt! She checked me and I am half disappointed/ half relieved that I am not dilated at all! I was hoping to be at least 1 cm - just so all the BH aren't for NOTHING! And to give me some hope that maybe I'll actually go into labor on my own! Ah well - its early still. Baby needs more time! I just need to be patient! 

But I did ask the doctor if she thought I would go on time or not - and she said there is no way to tell for sure but she thought that I would probably go a little on the early side. I asked her why she thought so and she had no real reason - just a "feeling"... I think she was just trying to make me feel better - but it was still good to hear! LOL. 

Other than that though - I get my Strep test at my next appt in 2 weeks - and then after that I think I go weekly until I deliver! Crazy scary how close we are now!! My next appts I'll be 35+ weeks - then 36, 37, 38.... OMG!!!



Windmills said:


> I'm only 19 :blush: I have to say in my defence, I didn't even vaguely TTC. Little miss was a complete surprise- but a wonderful one :cloud9:

Surprises I can totally understand - and they happen to lots of people! But to TRY before you are financially and mentally prepared is different and irresponsible!! And the difference is you are trying to do things to make the best for your baby. Your sis seems like the type that just wants whats best for herself....

And How did I miss that you had an accident? I guess you are okay - so thats good - but where was that post? I'm brain dead! Glad you and baby are good!

Oooo - Insomni - CONGRATS On a little girl! FUN! Excited for you!


----------



## insomnimama

Yes babyhope, it is the first (and last) girl as I am ALL DONE having babies :rofl:


----------



## babyhope

insomnimama said:


> Yes babyhope, it is the first (and last) girl as I am ALL DONE having babies :rofl:

I know what you mean! I only want three kids, so far I have 2 boys so with my next I hope I have a girl!


----------



## babyhope

So I am much happier today!! My 4d scan went sooo much better!!! My baby is no longer transverse, he has turned and is head down now! He also cooperated much more this time, although he would only show us half of his face because he kept snuggling into my placenta:haha: But I definitely got some cuter pictures! I will be posting them tomorrow because it is late and I have a ton of homework due tomorrow, thank God this is the last class before Spring break:happydance:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Babyhope.. glad your scan went well!! Looking forward to seeing some pics!!

I find it quite strange reading that for some of you this will be your last pregnancy... when I am just starting out at 36!! :wacko:

And we definitely want more than one child so we aim to be busy the next few years at least!! :haha:

That said the support on here from the second and third time Mums has been invaluable!!

Right, must get on with some work sadly :comp:

(That said, I might spend the morning thinking of what we can call team yellow!!)


----------



## Pixie81

Awwww, so glad it went well and you got some better pictures. Looking forward to seeing them.

My evening sickness has taken a new turn.... I wasn't sick last night but was this morning! Grrrr.... Getting so sick of this.

I think the baby may have turned too. Felt movement ALL over last night and she hasn't stopped kicking me all morning. She was particuarly active during One Born Every Minute last night. Hope she's not getting any ideas!


----------



## jolou

morning! had another busy day yesterday! didnt even get a chance to put the pc on..im sooo glad for today, no one is coming round and i dont really have anything major to do, just some washing to get out the washing machine once its finished! woke up with a banging headache so just gonna chill today.

*logansmama,* i know its odd that i was bigger last time around, i think its because i was bigger to start with, this time around i was a good stone and half lighter so that may have helped, plus i put weight on all over last time, i was in size 18 maternity clothes! this time im getting away with size 14 maternity tops and 16 in jeans, altho im starting to swell in my face now...6 weeks to go so i can manage!! I too have been getting pressure down below as i am walking, i didnt get it with sophie at all so im wondering if its cos she was breech right up until the last minute.

*abz* good luck with the slimming world...i cant wait to get back to weight watchers, i think i have to wait till ive had the all clear, so about 6 weeks after having bubs, im setting myself a goal to loose at least half the weight ive put on by 1st september as its marks 30th and theres going to be a big family party. 

*frufru* i just have to say thank you for that recipe!! ive been making the muffins for mark and myself, marks seem to turn out so much better but oh well they all go down the right way! mmm think i might have to go get one in a mo!

*amy* im still in shock that sophie is going to be in a book! she obviously gets her brains from me ;)

*katie* congrats!!!!!!!!! on the engagement and the fact bubs is doing well :D i did have a sneaky look at the pics on facebook. and i agree it sounds like ur sis is jealous and is rather immature, ignore her is the best thing to do! hard when its your sis i know, and i just noticed you changed your name lol i was thinking who is this windmills that keeps thanking people..i seee now mention of windmills! lol

*pixie* sounds like your mothers day was lovely! and ditto on getting fed up of being pregnant now lol im getting very impatient and just want to see him, even OH said last night i wish these 6 weeks would hurry up now, especially since we have everything ready..bar the bath support! lol


*insomni* congratz on team pink!!!! :D

*babyhope* glad the 4d scan went better this time, cant wait to see pics!

i watched one born every minute last night and thought it was a lovely episode! harrison was also rather active whilst i was watching.. im sure he likes to play tricks on me! lol


----------



## abz

congrats on your little girl insomnimama :D i too thought i was having a boy and felt rather despondant when i found out i was having a girl. not that i wasn't happy, just that there was a massive grinding of gears as i was convinced!! i can't bloody wait to meet her now :D ha. two boys and a girl. how lovely :)

so glad you enjoyed your 4d scan babyhope :) looking forward to the pics.

well the mash didn't make my acid better or worse. i was very sick beforehand, lots of acid, gack!! managed to go to sleep and it was gone when i woke in the middle of the night. so that's something :) i bought some gaviscon extra stuff to see if that would work and it hasn't so far.

does drinking milk work? i tried it once before i was pregnant and all it did was curdle in my insides and make me horribly sick!!

went to physio this morning. have been told to do pelvic floor exercises (which i am already) and holding my tummy in exercises. and to go back in a fortnight for acupuncture... and they'll assess whether i need a support or not then. and my midwife hadn't even referred me for pelvic pain. just back pain. so that was an arse as i've had my back problems for nigh on four years i think. so i'm used to coping with it. but the pelvic stuff is really nasty :(

slimming world day 2. so far so good. found out that quorn bangers are 'free' foods on it. and i love those. so that's good news :D

abz xx


----------



## jolou

abz i found milk helps me with acid, ive been getting it terrible lately so started having a glass of milk before going to bed, the night i tried it i was fine, didnt have any last night and i had acid again


----------



## abz

but is it preventative or does it work if you drink it when you already have acid? otherwise i'm going to have to drink milk before i even drink water on a morning, ha.


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning All, 

How is everyone today? Im thinking I may ring my midwife as LO has been very quiet the last couple of days and I could really do with some reassurance I just dont want to annoy them by getting in touch when it could be nothing. 

Im getting mild acid atm but its not too bad, altho gets worse at night. Hope everyone is ok. X X X


----------



## jolou

well i had a glass the other night cos i already had the acid and i was planning on going to bed, not actually had it before hand to prevent it so not sure if it works!

hope&faith ring for the reassurance, my mw said i did the right thing a couple of weeks back when i phoned up and went into be checked even tho everything was fine, its best to reassured and not worrying


----------



## hope&faith09

Im just giving LO till 1 to have a wriggle and if not I will ring the midwife. I wonder if she will see me it always seems such an effort for her to help me.


----------



## abz

if you are concerned then ring hon. my bump had a few quiet days, the odd nudge but not like usual. well yesterday and today she's been having tantrums in there. or doing the tango. or something. i can feel my entire body shifting as she wriggles. so i'm sure that she has been doing some major growing. thing is. she's blatently going to tire herself out and have another couple of really quiet days and panic me again... if only we could see them in there and what they are doing!! ha.

abz xx


----------



## jolou

haha abz i know what u mean, tho harrison doesnt seem to tire himself out... oo one thing i did notice last night, every time i woke up (which was often) he wasnt moving about... then as soon as it was time for the morning knock from sophie he woke up and has been moving ever since...i hope he is like that when he comes out!


----------



## hope&faith09

She does have days when she doesnt stop, and then has quiet days but this just seems really really quiet. Ok im going to ring the midwife - I would prefer for her to be moody with me than sit here worrying.


----------



## jolou

she might tell u to goto the labour ward so u can be put on monitor for a bit to check bubs heart beat etc. better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## hope&faith09

Ok - well I will give her a ring and see what she says! Hopefully update soon.x


----------



## LolaAnn

hope LO moves hope&faith09!

Well I just weighed myself... no idea why because it was quite depressing... I've put on 10kgs (22lb) so far... and my goal was 12kgs for the entire pregnancy so that ain't happening!! I don't feel huge but its annoying because I hate losing weight :< sigh...

and the acid continues! I'm trying to eat my last meal at about 9pm because I go to bed around 11 and it seems to be helping. Had my M/W appointment this morning and all was good, was a student midwife there as well and they spent ages feeling my tummy because the babys back was facing out and it was so hard!! I was getting a bit worried but then they started explaining which body parts they could feel etc and it was quite educational. But man it hurts my tummy when the baby turns that way!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Well my midwife wont see me until 3 and she said she would prob just listen into her heart but i thought if you were getting reduced movements you needed to be monitored. Anyway I think I might jump in the bath and try and relax for a little bit x


----------



## jolou

well my mw just says if movement changes at all from what it normally is phone labour ward and they will say you can go in if u want, at least she is going to see you :) hopefully bubs moves once ur in the bath having a chill.

lola i am too scared to step on the dreaded scales! lol last time i weighed myself i had put on 28llbs and that was around feb time...i keep thinking well i know at least 7llb of that is baby.. lol


----------



## abz

hopefully the bath will help hon. for a few minutes after i get in the bath my tummy bounces all over the place!! it's quite a sight and i've told OH he's going to have to come and watch as usually i shout and by the time he's got to me she's stopped, ha. 

the doppler always makes my baby wriggle too. so maybe when she listens then your LO will get grooving :)


----------



## abz

as for weight gain. i went to slimming world to get weighed. and was 17st 1lb!! aargh. have no idea how much of that was wedding/honeymoon/month afterwards of eating crap and how much of that was pregnancy eating crap. but there's a lot of me at the moment... slimming world do your magic!! ha.

abz xx


----------



## malpal

Hey guys! 
Hope & Faith try having a big glass of cold water then lying on your left side. That always use to get my daughter moving without fail. But fingers crossed everything is ok. xx

Well i jumped on the dreaded scales yesterday and have put on 10kgs, i was very pleased to be honest as last week at my growth scan the babies were nearly 4 pounds each, so that's 8 pounds, then 2 placentas, extra blood etc and ok i'll put the others down to the 5 easter eggs i've eaten in just over a week! 

Lola ann... i am dringing milk now and it seems to be really helping with my horredous acid and heartburn. It sucks! xx

Am off to the hospital in a bit as they have only just phoned me to confirm that i do have a UTI and need antibiotics. So had my urine tested last tuesday and only just put on ab's! 
I am having some huge painful movements that really take my breath away, twin 1 is now head down and apparantly is very low especially as it's my 2 nd pregnancy, so feeling like i'm walking like john wayne! 

Hope everyone is doing well and sorry i am struggling to get on here so much, i do miss you guys! 
Love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## abz

great to hear from you hon. that's crap that you've had to wait so long for your results!! 

i'm really going to have to try this drinking milk thing!! have had a yoghurt and that seems to have helped a bit. strangely it seems to be drinking water that really sets it off!!

abz xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

:hi: Malpal... lovely to hear from you!

Hope&Faith.. I hope you get some reassurance from the mw. I have been told to phone the mw's based at the hospital now if I have any concerns about movement and they will monitor LO for 30 mins or so. I am trying to worry less about movement but my LO definitely has quiet days and active days. There is also no routine to her movement, except she is more active at night but I worry about how I am supposed to recognise if her movement pattern changes!! :wacko:

Keep us posted :)


----------



## LSU25

I feel you guys with the weight...I've been putting the weight on at 2lbs a week...but I'm sadly and sickly enjoying every moment and pound of it...:o)


----------



## jolou

nice to hear from you malpal!

well i just got up from a quick nap before picking up sophie, could sooooo do with longer it seems cos now i just feel yucky lol


----------



## malpal

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh why are hspital and their staff so incompetant? 
Have just been to pick up the prescription that would apparantly be waiting for me and guess what no one knows anything about it! Just a load of gawmless women trying to figure out who called me. Finally found the prescription to be told that i could pick it up from the pharmacy in the reception just down the hall in the maternity building where i was, no i had to drive to the main hospital, park, pay again for parking and pick it up from there. Did as i was told to then find out that there is an 1hour and 15mins wait!!!!! 
So £4.00 in parking over an hour dragging Lexie around a hospital and stilll no prescription! Then i get back to find i've had a parcel tried to be delivered the time on the card was the time i had walked in so must have just missed it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
So arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...

and breath! Sorry guys rant over xx


----------



## Pixie81

Awww, *Malpal*, sorry to hear about your wasted trip. Pharmacists really wind me up. The ones at ours stand there nattering about what they watched on TV the night before knowing there is a massive queue of people waiting for their prescriptions. It makes me so angry!!
*Hope&Faith*I hope everything is fine with bubs. Sometimes babys do go quiet for a few days but I think you're doing the right thing in getting it checked out. It's better to be safe than sorry. Don't worry about wasting the hospital's time if nothing is wrong. The health of you and your baby comes first.
*Abz* The milk thing really does work - well it does for me anyway. I just got the acid thing so bad it made me sick in my mouth (sorry tmi!). I drank half a glass of milk and it went straight away. I don't even bother with Gaviscon anymore.
*Jolou* i'm with you on the nap front. I have been sleeping on and off all day. I've been so tired. Definately having an early night tonight.
*LolaAnn* I had a student midwife at my last appointment too. She was really nice. I also weighed myself on the Wii fit a couple of weeks ago. It said I had gained 7lbs since the last time I played which was at Christmas! I would've thought I would've put on more weight than that to be honest but I won't argue with it! Lol.

I'm going out for a chinese tonight with my Hubby, Son, my Parents, Nan and sister. It's my Dad's birthday and my Mum and Dad's anniversary today so we're going out to celebrate! Just hope i'm not sick in the resturant. It always happens soon after my evening meal! :-S


----------



## abz

you poor thing. i thought it was crap that there wasn't anywhere i could get my prescription in the hospital when i got mine. had to go hunting for a boots open on a sunday...


----------



## babyhope

abz said:


> does drinking milk work? i tried it once before i was pregnant and all it did was curdle in my insides and make me horribly sick!!
> 
> abz xx

I think it works for heartburn and not acid. At least in my opinion, because the last time I had the acid and I drank milk the same thing happened to me, I ended up just throwing everything up, it was horrible!


----------



## abz

enjoy the chinese pixie :) i tend to be able to wait until we get home to be sick... but i feel so uncomfortable and nauseous at work by the end of the day. throwing up acid is not my favourite passtime. but then i never stopped being sick really so it's business as usual *sigh*...


----------



## Cactusgirl

bloody hell - just wrote a really long post and power went on my laptop and lost everything!!

So apologies if I forget anyone here:

Insomnimama - congrats on your minky!! I was convinced you were having a boy and I don't even know you!!

Frufru - kudos points for your OH watching OBEM off his own accord!

Babyhope - looking forward to seeing your scan pics

Malpal - great to hear from you and hear that your LOs are doing well. Hope the UTI clears soon

Hope&Faith - hope you mw can reassure you.

I too am suffering with acid reflux - it is pretty miserable!!

Took the day off today as had mw and dentist apt.
MW apt was the positive one yet - she was a much younger one and really keen. She took my SPD much more seriously and gave me some great advice. If it is still bad next time she will refer me to physio.

I spoke to them again about wanting a home birth and she said that the practice is very pro home birth and has double the national average. This really suprised me. She said that I should bring it up again at 36 weeks and then they will arrange for my 38 week apt to be at my house. Very excited about this!!

Also spent time cashing in vouchers from Bounty mag and Emma's Diary. Got 27 Newborn Huggies nappies for free from Tesco and picked up the pregnancy/mums2b packs from Argos with lots of samples and vouchers in!! Love a freebie!!

Loving the mild weather too - it is so nice not to have to wrap up in layers and layers for once!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Hey Ladies!

Those of your who have got weighed are very, very brave - I've nearly got on the scales a couple of times but I chicken out everytime, even though I know I've got to put weight on I don't want to actually see how much I weigh. Maybe I'll get brave at some point, maybe not though!!

Well I was at the midwife this morning, all fine. I was hoping she'd tell me how baby is layed but she didn't, and I forgot to ask lol!!! I'm measuring 31 so a tiny bit small but she said they don't worry 2cm either way. She also said to try to work out what makes baby go to sleep as it might come in handy after birth - ie hoovering up etc!! Well my bump moves all the bloomin time so either I'm in for no sleep at all or my baby wriggles in his sleep the whole time! 

Is anyone getting more regular midwife appointments yet? I was thinking I might be seen every two weeks now, but she booked me in for four weeks time again - scarey to think I'll be 36 weeks by then!!! 

After my midwife appointment we went out for breakfast and then did some shopping, so that was nice. Hubby has gone to work now so I'm just getting some little jobs done - its never ending!!! 

Hope you're all having a good day :)

Sarah x


----------



## jolou

sarah i thought id be seen a bit more now but my next mw app is when im 37 weeks, but then again i see the consultant the week before that, im wondering if the 37 week app is going to be my last since il be having bubs by 39 weeks argh scary


----------



## abz

i'll be 32 weeks at my next one so can't help i'm afraid..

totally forgot about emma's diary. really must get onto that before i give birth as i'm sure you need to be pregnant for at least one of them, ha. 

abz xx


----------



## Cactusgirl

Sarahwoo - I have just had my 31week apt and they have booked my next one for 3 weeks time at 34 weeks. Then she was talking about 36 and 38 weeks.


----------



## Pixie81

I am seeing my midwife every 2 weeks now and she sees me at home (how lucky am I??)

Also, I picked up the 2nd Emma's diary pack a few weeks ago and was extremely disappointed. I thought the first one was bad, but the second is just as bad, if not worse. One tiny free sample of Brebantham (sp) and all the rest was just leaflets and advertising. A complete waste of time and ink printing off the voucher. I ended up throwing it in the bin.

Well i'm off to get changed. Just finished work and then we're off to the Chinese restuarant. Crispy duck, BBQ ribs and sesame prawn toasts here I come! YUM!


----------



## LolaAnn

SarahWoo I'm the same as CactusGirl - I've just had my 31w appointment and my next one is at 34w. I'm assuming will be 2weekly from then on...

I'm freaking out a bit because really want a homebirth but just found out we need to move house before the baby comes. Hmmm. Could cause some problems lol!! Starting the house hunt now!!


----------



## muddles

*hope&faith09* Hope little one was having a long nap and has now woken up to give you a good old kicking! 

*LolaAnn* Nooooo don't look at the scales! I have refused to look when weighed by the mw and have asked her not to tell me. I am reckoning I have gained around two stones but going to sort that out after baby is here. 

*abz* I love Slimming World. I was a target member until I got pregnant and will be straight back there after I have had the baby. It is so easy to follow and easy to fit around daily life isn't it?

*malpal* I can't even begin to imagine what it is like having two babies in there, my tummy seems to jump about pretty much all over the place with one baby in there so I can only imagine what your does! Hospital sounds crap, I'd have been having a good old moan. 

*Jolou* an afternoon nap is great!

*Pixie81* Enjoy your chinese. We went to one on Monday and I sat on my gym ball for most of the day so baby was sitting nice and low and I could fit loads of food in without getting heartburn :rofl:

*Cactusgirl* I love freebies too and have quite a collection of things now. That sounds promising about a home birth. 

*Sarahwoo* I had one at 25, then 28 then 32 weeks and my next one is 34 weeks and I think they are every two weeks until I pop after that. 

Hello to everyone else and :hugs: for those suffering with sickness or other pregnancy related ailments.


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey - well im back from seeing the midwife and she was lovely! She xchecked everything - im measuring 32cm and LO is head down. Then she put me on the monitor and said it picked up 27 movements in the 40 mins i was on it! I only felt a few of them so baby is just in a position where I cant feel everything so Im alot more relaxed now! 

Where is everyone having there babies? My midwife tried to convince me the midwife led unit would be perfect for me but its a 45 min drive from the hospital if something went wrong now I have no idea what to do! 

Thank you everyone for the support x x x


----------



## maybebaby3

wow havent been on in a few days and so much 2 catch up on, will have 2 do it later as only have a few mins whilst the kids are in the bath!

hope&faith - i am having my baby in the hospital but 2 b honest is much more like a midwife unit than a hospital. i understand your concerns about the hospital being so far away in case u need 2 go there tho, especially as is it your 1st baby. i'm sure that u will be fine tho, most women do not need intervention from a consultant and it is probably more relaxed and better care. have u been 2 c it?


----------



## Sarahwoo

Thanks for the info about appointments ladies, it sounds like its a bit different everywhere! My midwife is lovely so I'm sure if she needed to see me more she'd say, its just a bit scarey thinking I'll be 36 weeks next time - eek!!! It doesn't seem long at all since my appointment four weeks ago . . . OMG!!! Its all getting a bit real!!

I'm having my baby at our local hospital, its only five minutes drive from home. There is a midwife led unit about 20 mins away which looks nice but I think we'll stick with the hospital - I'm looking forward to having a look around at the beginning of April!!

My bump is soooo uneven today - I'm not sure what baby is going in there but I'm all lopsided!!!!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Hope&faith - that is great news that everything is ok! Weird that they were able to monitor so many more movements than you were able to feel!!

I am planning a home birth - my local hospital is only 3 miles away if I needed to be transferred.


----------



## hope&faith09

hmm im going to need to put some thought into where I am going to have her! The midwife led unit is so nice and new and quiet and I now know most of the midwives there and its only a 2 min drive from home, so many things to think about! I hadnt really thought about a home birth but it would be really lovely!Right im definately going to do some research now!


----------



## Windmills

Hmm, I can't keep up with you lot, you talk too much :lol: 
Thanks for all the congrats :) 
*Insomnimama*, I told youuu! Congratulations on your little girl :pink: 
*H&F*, I'm glad all went well :kiss: There's a MLU in my hospital, I'm really lucky to be soo near a Womens Hospital, they've got fab facilities.
*Lola*, I haven't weighed myself in over 6 months :lol: 
*Sarahwoo*, my MW appointments are all messed up because I missed my 16 week one! My last was at 29, before that was 26, my next is 31 and then I'm guessing 34? Then probably 36, I really don't know.. :wacko: 
*Pixie*, I didn't even bother getting the first after how rubbish the Bounty pack was! 
*Abz* is SW good? I'm undecided between that and WW which my Mum does. I've heard it depends how much weight you have/want to lose? I need some kind of structured diet because I still tend to go off the rails a little bit when dieting.


----------



## Windmills

Ooh, *CG*, a home birth scares me! I think it'd be lovely but I'm far too much of a worrier :lol:


----------



## jolou

im having harrison in the hospital here, it also has a MLU in the same place. it seems ok from what i have seen.

katie not sure if it depends on how much u need to loose as to go for SW or WW. i lost 4 stone in 10 mnths on the WW diet after having sophie and its the best diet i have done, i needed a diet where i could still have my little treats etc and WW with its daily points allowance helped me with that. my mum has done both diets and lost weight with both but she had a better result with WW and again found it much easier to keep to now without having to goto meetings, she is doing it ehrself now at home as she struggles to loose weight with all the meds she is on for her MS.

argh i cant shift this damn headache!! it might be an early night for me lol


----------



## jolou

bloody double posts lol


----------



## Windmills

Hmm, my problem's not so much with needing to eat chocolate etc as it is with just stopping eating.. I want to be sensible as I don't want Daisy to ever ever have any idea the way I am/have been about food iykwim? My Mum does WW and she loves it, so I might just go with her!


----------



## jolou

well they even monitor how little you eat if thats what u want, they tell you not to go below your daily allowance of food aswel as over it, i would always never eat my full amount of points every day and i wouldnt loose weight so id get a joking telling off lol

id say go along with your mum for a bit and see what u think, i dont think they let u join untill 6 weeks after bubs is born at least and the leaders are usually happy to talk things over with you etc.


----------



## LolaAnn

Oh I'm planning a homebirth too :)
Check out the homebirthers & hopefuls thread it's really great :) 
https://www.babyandbump.com/bnb-groups/255340-home-birthers-hopefuls.html


----------



## LogansMama

Well ladies - for the past several hours I have been getting pretty STRONG contractions about every 30-45 minutes. SO - they are not close together or anything, but they are regular. I wonder if this is the very start of something more? Hmmmm... I'm probably just kidding myself though... Wonder what will happen??? 

I am starting to make myself crazy I think. Its like when you TTC and every little feeling is a "possible" preg symptom! Now every little thing is a "possible" labor symptom! Its probably gonna be a LONG 6-7 weeks! The only difference now is that I know for sure eventually the baby IS coming out... where when you are TTC you can't be so sure!


----------



## LogansMama

Yea - I must be kidding myself--- since I wrote that last post - NOTHING. LOL. I'm such a flake. :shrug:

I'm just too excited to get on with things I think!


----------



## babyhope

Hey ladies! I have been so busy with work and school..my house is such a mess! The good news is I am finally on spring break from school, yay a little time to relax. I still have to work but I don't have to go to work and school so that is good.

Here is a couple of pictures of my little baby boy!

The first two are his face, the third is him sucking on his arm, the fourth is him giving us a "rock out" sign, and the fifth is him scratching his nose!

They are kinda of blurry still, but he kept hiding behind my placenta so they aren't as clear but they are 100x better than the last time, and I am pretty happy!
 



Attached Files:







pics1.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 5









pics2.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 5









pics4.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 6









pic7.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 3









pic5.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babyhope

I got my crib bedding set today, it is super cute! I just need to get me a crib:haha:


----------



## abz

your scan pics are lovely hon :)

hope, so glad your midwife was lovely and that everything was ok :)

katie, (sorry, should we be calling you windmills now?:D) slimming world is fab. i have done weight watchers but i was the opposite. i found measuring and counting everything an absolute pain in the arse. with sw i know what i can have. some things are restricted but there are so few it's easy to learn. and you can still have around 10 'syns' of treats a day whether it's chocolate or butter on a potato or whatever, and they go pretty far!! it's also the only diet recommended by midwives when preggers, which is why i can join :) i think i have to leave the group for six weeks after giving birth though before i can go back.

muddles. target member!! fab. how long did it take you to get to target?

i had chicken and mushroom from the chinese last night. was rather yummy. ate a prawn cracker and then realised i couldn't find the syn values for it and didn't eat any more. actual restraint whilst pregnant. amazing for me :D ha. 

abz xx


----------



## Windmills

Noo still call me Katie :lol: 
*Babyhope* those pics are great! I love the fourth one :cloud9: 
*LogansMama*, I'm glad it wasn't really labour :lol: Toooo soon! xxx


----------



## Windmills

:lol: :lol: :lol:
Sorry, had to come back to say.. I am SO stupid sometimes. I keep thinking someone else has posted in here when I see my username in the last post bit :dohh: I really need to remember that it's me!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Logansmama.. sorry to hear you are still having a tough time of things.. it is going to a long 6/7 wks for you.

Babyhope... your pics are amazing!! :)

On the diet front, I haven't weighed myself since just before my wedding at the end of August!! My mw weighed me at my booking appt but in kgs so I have no idea what that is (although I know I could convert it.. but having being on a two week all inclusive honeymoon I thought it safer not too!!) 

I was a big fan of WW in the run up to the wedding so I might go back but I might try and do it on my own for a bit first! I seem to have put weight on more or less everywhere so it will be a bit of a battle!! :(


----------



## Pixie81

*Babyhope*, your pics are lovely. I'm glad you are pleased with them.

*Logansmama* So glad you're not in early labour. It is a bit too soon yet. Keep that baby cooking a bit longer!

My chinese was nice last night although I was a bit gutted as I was full after the starters and the crispy duck, so couldn't fit in any of the mains... I missed my favourite... Prawns! :-( I was so uncomfortably full up when we came out. Luckily I managed to keep it down though.

I will be giving birth at hospital, although our town doesn't have one, so I have to travel to the next town. It's not too far though. My hubby made it in 7 minutes last week when the roads were clear. Just hope I don't go into labour during rush hour!

My hands and feet have been REALLY itchy this morning. I've been scratching my palms so much that my skin is peeling and doing "the twist" on the carpet in the living room everytime hubby goes out the room! Going to phone my GP this morning to see if he can get my appointment moved along as I can't take this for another 4 weeks. I was reading in my "Pregnancy Bible" last night that while obstetric choleostasis doesn't really affect the mother, it can cause still birth, so i am super worried now and can't stop thinking about it. Why do I allow myself to read books?? On the plus side, bump has been moving a lot the past few days. She's definately still breech though as she keeps kicking me in the bladder!


----------



## Pixie81

Oooh, and i've just realised I've only bought one crib bumper set. I need to order another one for when that one is in the wash!


----------



## jolou

morning!

katie u do make me giggle, fancy forgetting who u are on the forums ;)

logansmama i know exactly what you mean about thinking everything is a labour symptom! im soo paranoid about going early as i think they will say to try a vbac if it happens (i keep getting asked what would i do if i was to go before the date they give for a c-section), last night in bed everytime i woke up, which was every hour grrrrrrr!, i had these god awful period type pains and would go right around to my back, so i kept getting up to goto the loo just to check there was no plug! argh so annoying, i know it wasnt anything tho cos this morning i have had the worst wind ever (tmi maybe lol), also i seem to be going to the loo very easy, i normally have consitpation, lovely i know, but not the last week, which i know can sometimes be a sign..i need to stop reading things! lol

pixie you have reminded me i need to get another cot set, ive just washed the set i do have and need to iron it before putting it on, completely forgot to think about another for when its in the wash! doh

babyhope!! those pics are lovely! ohhhh i want to see what my baby looks like...is it bad im hoping he looks like me as i think im better looking than mark lol my god how bad does that sound??


----------



## Cactusgirl

Logansmama - ooh hope the symptoms stop for you soon or else you will drive yourself mad over the next few weeks!!

Babyhope - so glad you are pleased with the scan pics - they are great

Katie - :haha: at you forgetting who you were!!

Hope&Faith - I was going to direct you to the homebirthing thread on Bnb that Lola did. They are great on there and loads of advice!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning all, 

Argh everytime I get any type of pain atm I seem to think right this is it im going into labour! Im just trying to decide what to do today ... thinking maybe I will pop over and see my mum as me and OH were arguing again last night and Im fed up with him, i know its just me being over tired and hormonal. 

How is everyone today? Hope you are all well. x x x


----------



## jolou

ahh hope&faith sorry you were arguing again last night, me and mark seem to have moments like that, last week i literally hated him!


----------



## Pixie81

Grrrr..... I just wrote out a big message and then my finger hit a button and i lost it all! 

*Hope&Faith* I'm sorry you're not having a good time at the moment. My DH and I sometimes have our moments, but its always if i'm tired, hormonal or AF is due. He knows the patterns of my moods and knows to keep out the way! Lol. I hope you have a better day today.

I have just ordered a spare crib set. It's an Izziwotnot one and should go nicely in the nursery as it's neutral in colour. My other one is a cream organic one from John Lewis with little teddy bears on. Thing is though, it comes with a "coverlet" - like a very very thin duvet. Does anyone know if these are these safe to use with newborns? I've attached some pics to show you all. And one of our crib too. x
 



Attached Files:







bumper.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 3









coverlet.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 3









izziwotnot crib bumper.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 3









John Lewis Crib Â£97.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sarahwoo

Morning All!

Logansmama: hope you're feeling okay!! Any more contractions?

BabyHope: Great pics!!! What a cutie already!!

Pixie81: I soooo feel your pain about getting full too quick - we've been out for dinner a few times and I've had to leave the most gorgeous food because I'm just way too full!! Hubby has offered to take me for a Thai meal to celebrate mat leave in a couple of weeks - its my favourite food but I don't want to not be able to eat much and then get heartburn!!!

I've been very interested to read everyones opinions on slimming world / weight watchers - I've never done anything like that (always been a size 8 / 10). My plan is to get back to the gym asap after the birth and see if I can move the weight that way, plus going for long walks each day with the pram. But if I can't move the weight that way I think I'll have to join one of the clubs :)

I haven't bought a cotset yet . . . . do I really need one? I'm not too fussed about having a bumper . . . . do I really need one? I've got sheets etc of course and sleeping bags / swaddle blankets. Oh, and Pixi, I don't think you can use the coverlet thingy until the babies are about a year old? I think - I might be wrong!!

Well I had a rubbish nights sleep again last night and my back and hips are killing me, I'm so glad I'm at the physio tomorrow to see what they say. I've not gone to work, I just feel too rough and I;m fed up of fighting my way through the day feeling awful and in loads of pain. Roll on mat leave!!!!!!!!

xx


----------



## insomnimama

:rofl: at jolou- of COURSE you are better looking than your OH (whom, in fairness, I have never seen). I can just tell you must be fabulous :)

Sadly, I am not better looking than OH so am rooting for his genes to win on this one. Insomnifetus has his big, pouty lips though which I am thrilled about- lucky little girl!


----------



## Windmills

I love Izziwotnot Pixie, I'm thinking of getting the plain white waffle one they do as my spare! 
Jo.. I hope Daisy looks like me but with her Daddy's colouring because he's half Spanish :lol: He keeps telling me that she's going to look like his sisters :saywhat:


----------



## Cactusgirl

I completely baulked at the cost of bedding for the cots - I was like 'god I have a massive king sized bed and don't pay that much for my own bedding?!?!'


----------



## jolou

lol cg i know what u mean, i got my set from asda for £25 cheapest ive seen!


----------



## Moongirl

Hiya!

i haven't been on much lately so sorry for not catching up properly! I need a new system for remembering what you're all up to!!

Katie - your post kinda stuck in my mind - what an eventful day you had!!! Huge congrats on the engagement, that's sooo exciting! Have you got a ring yet or are you going to get to choose?? And that accident sounds horrible, so glad you and LO are ok!

Insomnimama congrats for joining team pink! what a lovely surprise for you - should even things out a bit in your house! haha!

Hope&faith, glad you got checked out and that you and baby are fine!

Talking of freebies, i went to our local tesco (its one of these HUGE ones that you can get lost in!) and they said they've never had any of the pampers hampers in stock... has anyone else managed to get one? I want my freebie! :haha:

I think i'd be a nervous wreck at the idea of a home birth! if all goes according to plan i'll be having my bubs in a midwife led unit at our hospital (its about 10 mins away). But haven't been for the visit yet so who knows what its actually like!! Maybe i'd consider a homebirth if i have any more!!

babyhope - i think your scan pics are fab! you can really see his little face clearly, congrats hun!

Pixxie your crib looks gorgeous.... i'm going to go shopping this weekend i think!! But agree with you all re costs - anything to do with babies (or weddings!!) they just seem to double the price! :haha:

I know i should be thinking about how i'll lose weight after baby's born, but i'm just enjoying putting it on far too much! mind you if i actually weighed myself it'd probably scare me into doing something :haha:

Re who the baby looks like, i hope s/he looks like my OH but has my healthy genes - everyone in his family always seems to be sick! ;)

hope you all have a good day, and i'll try to keep up a bit!!!

:hugs:


----------



## jolou

hey moongirl! the big tesco that i shop in also never stocks them, if i wanted one i would have to travel to liverpool..how dumb is that!

and ditto on the healthy genes front... bar the diabetes from dad and mums ms all my family are fit and healthy and me and my sis are rarely sick, sophie is rarely sick aswel but as for marks side of the family, well you have him who has crohns and cant have wheat or dairy, his mum thinks she is slightly intolerant to milk and only has it in her hot drinks and his sis is always coming down with something where she needs anti-biotics lol

so in all i think harrison would be farrrr better off being like me in every way :D lol


----------



## Windmills

We've ordered the ring.. it's this one!

https://s7ondemand4.scene7.com/is/image/Signet/5302005?$detail475$
:happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## Sarahwoo

oooohhhh thats lovely Katie!!! I love princess cut diamonds, mine is very similar. Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## A3my

Hello - I see I've missed loads again!

just wanted to say *babyhope* lovely pics! and *Katie* - gorgeous ring!! x x

My children broke my scales last night so no more obsessive weighing for me as I am too lazy to go to shops to buy a new set! Although I should do shopping, I still dont have a moses basket mattress or any bedding at all :S
My LO was really quiet yesterday and I nearly passed out with dizziness (horrid stressful day at work). I hate asking anyone for help or letting anyone know if things arent right with me but it was the first time I thought maybe I should slow down. It was pretty scary! I had an early night and he's much more active today, I'm sure they really get affected by stress :-( I did read that their movements start to noticably decrease around now though as they get squished. oh yes, *Logansmama* - glad it wasnt labour in the end! my stomach was going really tight yesterday and across my back. anyway, how rude am I not replying to half of you and then blah blah blahing about myself! hope you are all ok x x x x


----------



## jolou

ohhh lovely ring katie!


----------



## Moongirl

Wow Katie, that ring is gorrrrgeous!!!! bet you can't wait to get your hands on it :)

Amy - sounds like you need a rest- it's nearly the weekend though!!! hope you've not too much planned and can chill out a bit!

I've hardly bought anything yet either. Hubby has said (for the fiftieth time!!) that he'll start moving stuff out of what will be the nursery this weekend, so we shall see! In the meantime i'm gonna make a list of the things i need/want to buy and set some time aside for a nice shopping spree! Any ideas of good places to go? We have a nice john lewis here, and a big toysrus so they'll be first point of call. I did go to mammas and papas last week - it was lovely but everything seemed really really expensive... don't think i was quite prepared for it! haha! 

:hugs:


----------



## abz

katie. your ring is beautiful :D mine isn't too disimilar :) i love the cut :) 

unfortunately my fingers are far too fat and swollen to come close to getting my engagement and wedding rings on. had to stop wearing them in the second tri :( feel really naked without them :(

abz xx


----------



## Windmills

Thanks ladies :kiss:
Abz, I'm a bit worried about that- they said I was an M the other day, but what if my fingers have swelled up? :lol: I don't think they have much but you never know?


----------



## Pussy Galore

Katie...what a lovely ring!! 

I was going to ask if anyone else had had issues with wearing rings during pregnancy? I recall my sister having to take hers off in second tri and I note you have had to Abz... I don't think my fingers have swollen at all and can still wear my wedding and engagement rings without any problem at the mo.... but this is certainly worth considering Katie!!

Amy... it does sound as if you need to slow down! I am struggling a little more at work, but that is mainly due to tiredness! I also have also had my usual movement issues, but like you, LO is having an active day today!!

Moongirl... someone (Jolou?) mentioned cot bedding from Asda! I second this!!!

Will be glad when it is hometime!! :)


----------



## abz

you can always get them resized katie. if you desperately want it now. i think they can go down two sizes without any problem. my ring was bigger and then after i lost loads of weight for my wedding they had to really downsize it. i can tell my hands look puffier but the rings getting tighter was certainly the first indication. do you have any you used to wear on occasion before? if they fit the same then it's a winner. of if you can manage to wait for your ring then get it after daisy is here?

abz xx


----------



## Frufru

ooh the cot sets are lovely.

I must confess I am too much of a penny pincher to spring for the matching sets. I have bought 4 fitted flannelette cotbed sheets (about £25 from amazon) and have got lots of cellular blankets and grobags for LO to sleep in which should do us just fine.

If I do get a bumper I was going to get the breathable mesh rather than a decorative one.

I have a doc's appointment at 4pm so have to run out now so I have not had a chance to catch up on the thread properly - I am suffering an attack of what feels like flesh-eating thrush :blush: I really hope they can prescribe something to help as having this on top of my PGP and sciatica in both hips is really making me a grumpy cow!


----------



## jolou

amy its time to slow down! i keep getting told off by my mum and mw for not slowing down so the last 2 days ive been lucky enough to have not alot to do (well i do have a pile of ironing but that can wait hehe)

as for rings, i have 2 rings i swap about depending on what colour jewellery i am wearing, so i have 1 silver and 1 gold, my gold one tends to go on my middle finger when i wear it and my silver would go on the finger next to my pinky (both on my right hand but not at the same time lol) i cant wear my silver one now its getting to the point i need some washing up liquid to get it off and now my gold one has had to on the finger that would have the silver one on (does that make sense? lol) i hope it doesnt get to the point where i cant wear any rings, i feel totally naked without them!

i just picked sophie up from school and can not believe how much i struggled walking around to the school from the car park, my stomach felt soooo heavy! it wasnt like that this morning, i could keep up with madam this morning but no such luck this afternoon


----------



## Cactusgirl

Katie - wow, what a ring!!! Lucky girl!

I had to take my wedding and engagement rings off in January. Hoping will get them back on after the birth.


----------



## babyhope

Cactusgirl said:


> I completely baulked at the cost of bedding for the cots - I was like 'god I have a massive king sized bed and don't pay that much for my own bedding?!?!'

You are so right! I never thought of it that way but that it true!! I learned from my first that baby's have accidents (spit up, pee) all over the bedding, that they constantly have to be washed, and hardly anyone sees them, so this time I just bought an inexpensive but very cute one!


----------



## babyhope

Thank you ladies for all your sweet comments about my baby boy:cloud9:

Katie-the ring is so beautiful!

Well I just got attacked by killer acid reflux yesterday, it was sooo bad. First I got it in the morning after drinking orange juice and then I got it really really bad last night after having pizza. Ugh I had to drink some water and baking soda because I had no tums left!

My stomach has been feeling really heavy and I am starting to waddle like a duck when I walk, and my back hurt too!!

I had something else to say but now I cant remember gosh darn it!!


----------



## Janny Wanny

hey gals :) how is you all?


----------



## muddles

Hi all,

*LogansMama* glad the contractions stopped, perhaps baby was testing you just to see if you were ready :lol:

*babyhope* the pics are lovely you must be happy. 

*abz* I started at uni and lost 1st 4lbs then fell off the wagon and put back on half a stone. I then rejoined and lost another 1st 7lbs and was a target member for just over a year before getting pregnant. It took me around a year and a half to get there, including the break I had when i fell off the wagon! I would recommend it to anyone, it is so easy to follow. If you get the password for the website each week from SW class then you can check syn values on there. Have tried WW but I found that if I was going out on the booze then I would eat nothing but no points soup so I could use all my points for alcohol. Not the idea of the points i think :rofl:

*windmills* the ring is really pretty. 

*Pussy Galore* perhaps once we have our babies we could have a May mummies weight loss thread so we can all swap tips and encourage each other. 

*Pixie81* hope the docs can give you something for the itching and that it isn't OC. It must be driving you insane! The crib set you bought is lovely as is the crib. Im not sure about coverlets, we are going to use the blankets with the holes in, cellular blankets I think they are called then use grobags once baby is big enough. 

*jolou* do you remember that show Jimmy Carr used to present where couples would have to choose whether they thought they were better looking than the other person? It was pretty funny and that's what i thought of when I read your post. My baby looks just like my OH as the profile shot from 20 week scan is my OH profile in miniature! 

*Sarahwoo* hope the pain has eased up a bit for you and that you managed to get some sleep today. Hope the physio helps. 

*insomnimama* baby will be a real stunner then with the big lips. 

*Cactusgirl* I know what you mean about the cost of bedding. I was tempted to buy single bed stuff and alter it then remembered that I am not good with sewing :rofl: and went to Asda instead. 

*Moongirl* nice to see you. Once you are on ML you will have lots more time to keep up with us all. Don't worry about the weight until afterwards, just enjoy eating what you want-9 months on so 9 months off. 

*A3my* my baby has certainly been more active since I started ML. I am sure when we get stressed out or are really busy then we are using up lots more energy meaning baby is quiet then we are quiet the baby can use up all our energy instead meaning we end up knackered either way.

*Frufru* hope you had a successful doctors appointment and got something to help you. Our grobags and celular blankets don't match each other but we aren't worried. We haven't even bough a cot yet but do have a moses basket. 

*Janny Wanny* how are you? 

My H is going to go crazy when he gets home as today i decided to use the tile paint to whiten up our bathroom tiles. It does say 'minimal' on the back with regard to fumes and I had the windows open just incase, it is more the fact that I have been using the ladder to reach the high up ones. :lol: This maternity leave lark is great, you get loads of time to do all the things you never have time to do when you are at work.


----------



## Pixie81

Katie that ring is gorgeous! What a lucky girl you are! :happydance:

I never realised how expensive the bedding actually is. I just bought it cos I needed it. Didn't think about the cost... when I think about it now there is no way I would spend as much on my own bed! Lol. Oh well. I guess I can always put the sets on ebay when she grows out of her crib and goes into a cot... then i'll have to buy bloody cot bed sheets as well! :dohh:

I did buy all the fitted sheets from ebay which were a lot cheaper than in the shops... about £2.99 for a pack of 2. They are all brand new. There are lots of baby companies on ebay who sell them. The izziwotnot crib set was from ebay too for £21 which isn't bad I guess. I'm not sure how much they are in shops.

Well i'm off to eat my tiramasu!

Have a good evening ladies. xxx


----------



## maybebaby3

CG and LolaAnn - the practical parenting magazine has a section on home births this month.


----------



## maybebaby3

katie wot a beautiful ring!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Muddles.. a May babies weight loss thread.. now there is a good idea!! :)


----------



## babyhope

Pussy Galore said:


> Muddles.. a May babies weight loss thread.. now there is a good idea!! :)

I second that!! LOL! I sooo need to lose weight after this baby!


----------



## muddles

Cool will watch out for it. Will let someone else take charge of it, otherwise you may all think I am a control freak if I am updating that thread too....me a control freak?! :rofl:


----------



## LogansMama

*babyhope* - He is CUTE. Gonna have some chubby cheeks I think! I hope you enjoy your spring break... I still have another week of work till mine! Can't Wait!

*abz* - Good luck with your diet. I wouldn't even attempt one while pregnant! Can't wait to get on with one after baby though! Don't know if you are planning on Breastfeeding or not - but its great for burning calories! Can't wait to BF again just for that little perk! (I may never stop this time- LOL - cause when I did last time I put on 10 lbs! GRR!)

*Pixie* - Are itchy hands a symptom of obstetric choleostasis? I hope you are just freaking yourself out! Are you sure you don't just have extra dry skin? Mine is super dry and itchy since becoming preg!

*jolou* - you and I are complete opposites in the fact that I hope I DO go before my due date so that I CAN ATTEMPT a vbac! If I get to my due date they are gonna MAKE me have another c-section - and I DON'T want one!!

*pixie* - Love the bedding. Very nice. Not sure about the duvet question though...

*Katie*- The ring is gorgeous! LOVE IT!
I have a princess cut diamond too. My fingers are so damn fat now though - I haven't been able to wear it or my wedding ring in a few months! Can't wait to get them back on!! I miss my bling!

I am doing pretty good today actually! FOR A CHANGE. I feel energetic. I'm not too uncomfortable! I even like what I'm wearing! So yea - last night was just me being silly. Just normal BH! From now on I'm not gonna say a word about thinking I'm going into labor until its 100%! I'm tired of making myself crazy!


----------



## ktm_x

ktm_x 25th pink :)


----------



## Sarahwoo

Welcome ktm!!

Well I have washed all my newborn things today so they just need ironing and putting away now - and I can finish packing my hospital bag as I just needed to add the baby clothes and a few other bits. I've also had to promise hubby that I won't buy any more baby clothes lol!!! I've not spent too much - had a fair bit given, bought a bundle on e-bay and a few things on here, and watched out for bargains, but I really didn't realise quite how much I had - oops! I've been buying stuff steadily since 20 weeks so I haven't noticed I had so much!!! So far in newborn (including a few tiny baby things that I bought by accident but might never use lol!!!) I have 23 babygrows / sleepsuits, 30 vests, 19 tops, 15 pairs of trousers / jeans and 7 little cardies or jackets. Oops!! Some of them make up little outfits etc - so cute!! I guess this makes is really obvious that this is my first baby lol!!!

I haven't counted 0-3 months yet but I'm pretty sure I have quite a bit more than I have in Newborn!!!! I'm not sure if I should wash my 0-3 stuff yet or leave it for now, I guess it can't hurt to wash it all now though? I could always wash it all again?

Well I'm at the physio in the morning, I've been in so much pain I really hope she can help me. I also mentioned to my mum today that I've been waking up with pins and needles in my hands during the night - it woke me up about six or seven times last night. Mum says is a sign or carpal tunnel syndrome, and then I read someone on here had the same thing and their midwife had said the same. I feel like I'm falling apart!!!

Hope you ladies are all well!

xx


----------



## muddles

Sarahwoo my mw said it was carpal tunnel syndrome caused by blood having to be pumped around so much more of my body. I still get it, though not as much as you. She said it would go once baby is born and is nothing to worry about. 

Good luck with the physio.


----------



## babyhope

LogansMama said:


> *babyhope* - He is CUTE. Gonna have some chubby cheeks I think! I hope you enjoy your spring break... I still have another week of work till mine! Can't Wait!

Thanks! That is what all my coworkers are saying that he already has chubby cheeks! 

I still have one week of work before I go on spring break from work too, I am on spring break from college, it sucks that they are not on the same week but i'll still take it:haha:


----------



## Sarahwoo

muddles said:


> Sarahwoo my mw said it was carpal tunnel syndrome caused by blood having to be pumped around so much more of my body. I still get it, though not as much as you. She said it would go once baby is born and is nothing to worry about.
> 
> Good luck with the physio.

Thanks for that Muddles!


----------



## LogansMama

Well ladies - I don't normally get too into the food talk - (mostly because you are usually talking about stuff I haven't had before!) - but WOW - I just made me and DS the BEST dinner! YUM YUM YUM.

I made a NY Strip Steak, Baked Potato (jacket potato - LOL), Corn on the Cob, and the MOST delicious salad. OMG - I was in heaven!

I rarely cook anymore - cause DH works nights so its always just me and DS, and it just seems like a PITA for the 2 of us! --- So it was nice to have a home cooked meal! DH missed out for sure. We normally end up with take-out or something really simple like soup or something.... Then on the nights DH is home we usually end up going out to eat! What a nice change! I'll have to start cooking more often! LOL.


----------



## LogansMama

Sarah - Good for you on getting all the baby stuff washed. I'm dying to get mine done! I'm waiting for my new washing machine to get here (it comes on the 23rd) - and then I'm on it! Can't wait!


----------



## babyhope

I miss homemade food! Since I've gotten pregnant the house is always a mess and we always eat out now! I am so tired from work and school and being pregnant that when I get home I don't want to do NOTHING!!!! LOL...well today I am doing something I have been cleaning DS room for the last 3 hours!!! My son is the only grandchild so he has every freaking toy on the planet! I put a movie for him in the living room to distract him and I just started throwing stuff away, seriously his room is over cluttered. I am taking a break right now to eat then we have to finish because we still have a good hours worth of cleaning...my poor back:wacko:


----------



## abz

good morning everyone :)

I HAVE MADE A DISCOVERY!! something that totally wiped out my horrid acid and i didn't get any more for hours and hours. PINEAPPLE. i know that sounds ridiculous. i thought it was acidic so was avoiding it, but a coworker said it was alkaline. so i did a search for alkaline fruits. fruit made me sick a few weeks ago so i've been avoiding it. well i was feeling really naff and i thought 'well, i'll give it a shot. it can't get much worse...' and it just... went. i really hope it continues to work. if it does it's going to be the BEST MEDICINE EVER!! :D

and of course it' makes slimming world much easier to do if you can eat fruit, ha.

glad to hear you're all doing ok. i haven't even bought a cot, let alone cot bedding yet!!

i know i wanted to comment on loads of things but can't remember any of them now!! so i'm sorry :(

abz xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

:happydance:woo hoo.... it's Friday!!!:happydance:

Abz... thanks for the pineapple tip! I love pineapple!! Will definitely give that a try this evening!!

Sarahwoo... your baby clothes shopping sounds just like mine!! I have also had to promise hubby that I won't buy anymore! :blush:


----------



## Windmills

LogansMama said:


> Well ladies - I don't normally get too into the food talk - (mostly because you are usually talking about stuff I haven't had before!) - but WOW - I just made me and DS the BEST dinner! YUM YUM YUM.
> 
> I made a NY Strip Steak, Baked Potato (jacket potato - LOL), Corn on the Cob, and the MOST delicious salad. OMG - I was in heaven!


That sounds amazing, I want!!!


----------



## Windmills

I'm bored, and I have to wait in for stuff to be delivered. And it's not even stuff for me! :dohh: Is anyone doing anything interesting today?


----------



## A3my

Pussy Galore said:


> :happydance:woo hoo.... it's Friday!!!:happydance:

you beat me to it today! I feel so much happier becasue its Friday despite having no sleep last night :happydance::rain::loopy::wohoo:

*logansmama* - mm youve made me hungry!
*babyhope* - I want to eat out more!!!! :pizza:

I'm really hungry now x x


----------



## Pussy Galore

lol Amy!! You see those of us not on maternity leave are clearly still appreciating the fact that it is Friday!!

I can't believe I still have five weeks to go though :cry:

We have a dress down day in the office every Friday and today I have a t shirt on saying "Don't touch my bump!!" and as a consequence everyone wants to touch my bump! :dohh:

And yep, I'm also hungry and it is not even time for elevensies!! :blush:


----------



## Windmills

:rofl: My love of Friday has disappeared, I'm lonely and Vinny has to go into work for 7am for deliveries and to do paperwork, and stays until about midnight :(


----------



## A3my

*PG* - I know, I have 8 weeks left :cry: it seems like not long when I think in terms of baby coming but when you think of it as weeks left at work it seems like forever!! haha, a reverse mental psychology shirt! do you mind having your bump touched? I get all embarassed :blush:

*Katie* thats a long time for Vinny to be at work! does he have to do that everyday? poor you :hugs:


----------



## Moongirl

Muddles - i can't wait to join you on maternity leave! mind you, some of you will have had your babies by then!! lol

good luck at the physio SarahWoo, hope they help you out! It's pants not being able to sleep - last night i was awake i don't know how many times with sore ribs/hips/back/etc/etc!!! :haha:

Babyhope - don't overdo it with the cleaning - save some for your maternity leave ;)

Hmmm pineapple abz - i've been eating pineapple the whole way through this pregnancy, i love it now! Maybe that's why i've not had bad heartburn? lol lets hope so!!


And yeeeeehaaaw it's frriiiiday! And i'm off work on monday - bonus!! 

have a good day all
:hugs:


----------



## abz

so jealous of your monday off moongirl :D but then next week's shifts i reallly like. 8-6 monday, 1-11 tuesday, 1-11 wednesday, off thurs and fri and then working 9-7 saturday. looks crappy laid out but it means i don't have to get up at 6 every morning like i have had to this week... :D


----------



## A3my

me too! I'm jealous of your monday off *Moongirl* :D
*abz* - I can see why you dont want to get up at 6 (I do and its a killer) but working till 11pm at night! poor you! :sleep:

I meant to ask, do any of you find your bump is really hard and tight first thing in the mornings? mine always is and it scares me, its like my skin is stretched tight over the baby and I worry my waters have gone (bed is always dry though!) but after I've been up 10 mins or so its all softened up. anyone else get that? :nope: x x


----------



## Windmills

A3my said:


> *Katie* thats a long time for Vinny to be at work! does he have to do that everyday? poor you :hugs:

Fridays are the worst, he always does really long hours but usually doesn't go in til about 9, and calls last orders around 9.30-10 which means he's back by about 11! Still a really long day though!
*Abz*, I preferred working afternoons/evenings too.. I'm definitely a night person and my brain doesn't wake up until midday :lol:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Conversely I am a morning person! I get up at 6am too because I have a commute to work, but I can leave at 4.20pm (so I can get a seat on the train on the way home!!)

Amy... I can't believe you have 8 weeks to go! I will stop moaning immedaitely about my 5 wks to go! :blush:

Moongirl.. I wish I had Monday off too! I have taken no holiday at all this year so I can even more maternity leave... and it seems like a long time to have no break at all!


----------



## A3my

Pussy Galore said:


> Conversely I am a morning person! I get up at 6am too because I have a commute to work, but I can leave at 4.20pm (so I can get a seat on the train on the way home!!)
> 
> Amy... I can't believe you have 8 weeks to go! I will stop moaning immedaitely about my 5 wks to go! :blush:
> 
> Moongirl.. I wish I had Monday off too! I have taken no holiday at all this year so I can even more maternity leave... and it seems like a long time to have no break at all!

I'm more of a morning person, I'm up at 6 to start work at 7/7.30 which means I can leave at 3.30/4pm to get the girls. By 11pm I'm pooped! I've dont the same as you, saved all my holiday and working until the bitter end so I can have more time after. It does feel like a long time since christmas! At least we get a long weekend for Easter soon :happydance:


----------



## abz

it's more the early starts and the 10 hour shifts that do it. i could drop onto five 8-hour shifts, but i'd much rather have the time off :D so i'm keeping my mouth shut and plodding on, ha. 

i think i am more a morning than an evening person at the mo to be honest. although saying that i don't seem to really wake up until mid-morning, have a mid-afternoon slump, wake up a bit again and then am good for nothing by 9.30... can't remember when i last felt awake from waking to sleeping :S


----------



## Moongirl

well i'm definitely not a morning person, not ever but even worse now i'm pregnant! i just love my bed far too much :haha: 

yeah i'm looking forward to having monday off, i would usually take fridays off but hubby has monday so we're going to go shopping for baby stuff (if i can drag him out!), oh and i have my 30 weeks midwife appointment in the morning too. Can't believe it!!! eeeeek 10 weeks!

:hugs:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Hey Ladies!!

PG I'm glad its not just me with all the baby shopping lol!!! It doesn't help that my mum is as bad - this is her first grandchild and honestly, shes as bad as me if not worse!!!

Abz good tip re the pineapple - have you been eating fresh pineapple or will tinned do? I'm getting through Gavisgon Advance at a silly rate so I'll have to give pineapple a try!!

Well Physio went really well this morning, I've got a big support band thing to help my SPD and lots of different exercises to try for my back. We went though all my symptoms first and then she examined me (thanks again to whoever gave the tip about big pants!!!) and went though some exercises etc. She was lovely, I'm going back in two weeks to see how I'm getting on. The support belt thing is massive but my hips do feel better when I'm walking about with it on.

So after my physio appointment I saw my GP to make sure my pins and needles in my hands at night were carpal tunnel. She was fab - she's pretty sure thats what it is and said I could get splints to wear at night but I'm going to try to avoid that for now. We then had a chat about my back and work and how hard I'm finding it and she ended up signing me off!! My note takes me to my finish date so thats me done!! I'm a bit in shock but also very, very relieved - I've been in so much pain at the end of my shifts that I've cryed all the way home and its really started stressing me out. So I'm going to pop in on what would have been my last day and sort out some admin type stuff and give in my security pass etc, but no more proper work for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So as you can probably guess I'm in a very good mood today - Dr said to keep moving about and doing things too so with my belt I'll be able to do all the things I want to do, rather than have to rest up or anything. Yay!!!

Hope you are all having a good day too!!

xx


----------



## jolou

hellloooooo

well Mark is off today which ment he took sophie to school, doesnt mean i got a lie in tho! i was up with sophie making sure she was ready whilst he stayed in bed..something a miss there im sure! we already done the food shop tho but today has gone too fast, i dont get time to get online when marks home lol

as for being morning/evening person, im not one or the other, if needs be i can get up fine early in the mornings and used to be able to stay up late...right now tho im flagging by 10pm lol

we are trying to decide what to do tomorrow, mark actually suggested a family day out! i nearly fainted lol he said about going to the blue planet aquarium but the thought of walking all around there on a saturday makes me tired lol plus it will cost us about £40 just to get in, then add on petrol to get there and back, just seem rather expensive to me atm, i suggested maybe mark and sophie going swimming, i dont mind watching them from the spectating (sp?) area, or i suggested bowling. the weather is ment to be rubbish so leaves us with little choice.


----------



## Moongirl

Wow sarahwoo, you're on maternity leave :happydance: i'm sooooo jealous!!!! Glad the physio went well though, so hopefully you can enjoy some of your time off before the baby arrives!!

Jolou a family day sounds lovely - our nieces always, always, always want to go swimming when we offer to take them out!! plus it has the added benefit of tiring them out a bit :) We usually take them to pizza express too, it has a great kids menu that's cheap and they looooove it! (and so do I!) Have fun whatever you do!

:hugs:


----------



## LolaAnn

Has anyones belly button popped out yet? I've stuck a pic of my bump on today.. I'm taking bets as to when mine will! I feel like its just getting wider.. its still soooo deep ??
 



Attached Files:







31weekbaby2.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 6









31weekbaby1.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## abz

what a lovely bump!! i still have a great big B. i was always really happy to have a waist. now i want it to sod off!! ha. 

Sarah i'm so jealous of your appointment!! i didn't get examined, just went through symptoms and told to hold my tummy and relax it and to do my pelvic floor exercises and in a fortnight they'll do some acupuncture and assess whether i need a support *sniff*. and you're on mat leave already??

i have thought about going to the docs if my pain gets any worse. i could probably get myself signed off as i do struggle badly at times, but on the whole i'm managing ok... i don't want to suddenly leave everyone in the lurch if i can help it because it really would mean there was nobody to cover anything i do, ha. but if needs must then i will do so...

abz xx


----------



## jolou

lola what a cute bump! i dont think my belly button will pop out, it never did in my last pregnancy.

moongirl that was my thinking what i suggested to mark about swimming then tea out later on, sophie loves being in the water and to be honest i think its time she learnt to swim lol id go aswel but i threw out my maternity swimwear that i had when preggers with sophie last may! can u believe it! and i dont really wanna fork out more money right now on something id only used once, plus im sooo self conscious of my thighs at the moment, they suddenly look huge! lol i was stood in the shower before and couldnt help but laugh at my backside! i can shake it beyonce style without the rest of my body moving! and its not little shakes either its earth moving ones lol oh lordy the things i do..

talking of the shower i actually tried to shave my legs today, the first time since early feb (shameful i know!) and omg i struggled soooooo bad, i had to phone my mum and announce that i cant shave anymore lol and mark wont do it for me as he said he cant uses razors as he uses electric shavers... the git! so my mum said she is sure rachel (sis) will come when i need to go into hospital and shave them for me, if not mum with her shaky ms hands will lol


----------



## Moongirl

Yeah it's been a few weeks since i went swimming... i was doing so well too but i've been too tired to go after work. Will need to make the effort, but now i'm a bit scared of my swimsuit!! And shaving... urgh.... i managed to do my legs in the bath a couple of weeks ago, but there are certain areas that have not received any attention for quite a while! :haha: Still _I_ can't see them so i dont' care!!!! Guess that's another reason to stay out of the swimsuit!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Pussy Galore

My belly button hasn't popped out yet, but it is beginning to emerge!!

And on the shaving front, I genuinely think my hairs have stopped growing! I haven't shaved my legs in a while but actually don't seem to need to!

I'm sure my lady garden needs a little attention though!! :blush:


----------



## Janny Wanny

lol i just managed to bring myself to tidy up down there was like a forest hahahaha


----------



## hope&faith09

Afternoon Ladies, 

Well I have been a busy lady today and have only just really managed to sit down and catch up with myself! How is everyone today? Jolou a family day sounds fantastic! I think I may be sat at the computer all weekend catching up on work - but it will all be over soon! 

Hope your all well. x x x


----------



## babyhope

Moongirl said:


> Babyhope - don't overdo it with the cleaning - save some for your maternity leave ;)

I wish! I work at a school that gives paid sick days, paid holidays, paid vacation, If a relative dies you get a week off paid, but you get TWO days of paid maternity leave! WTF???? I also get up to 12 weeks unpaid...I can not believe it! I most likely be working up until the first of May and baby could come between May 4 (doctors due date) and May 14 (my due date). So I pretty much have no real maternity leave. Lucky ladies who do get maternity leave!!! Although I might get fat as a cow staying at home all day...seriously I am constantly hungry!


----------



## babyhope

:happydance:32 Weeks!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

I really feel like this time is flying by! Everyone complains the 30's are so long (haha, I know, I am barely in the beginning!) but with work and school I am always so busy it honestly feels like time is flying! I seriously need to get a crib!


----------



## abz

i have realised it's the 24th march next week. that means TWO MONTHS until i'm a mummy!! argh!! scared the shit out of myself!!

abz xx


----------



## jolou

abz said:


> i have realised it's the 24th march next week. that means TWO MONTHS until i'm a mummy!! argh!! scared the shit out of myself!!
> 
> abz xx

hehehe welcome to the feeling i had when the mw said i only had about 9 weeks left! thats down to 6ish now!

i fell asleep about 5ish and woke up gone 6! mark was upstairs doing some cipd work and poor sophie was starving! i stupidly got up too fast to put the pasta on for their tuna pasta, i realllly didnt fancy it so have sent mark out for a beef curry, just fancy something hot and naughty and much to marks dismay only the food variety will cure it lol


----------



## Sarahwoo

LolaAnn my bellybutton looks like it might pop out any day . . . . but its been looking like that for a while and my bump is def getting MUCH bigger!! so who knows if it will go or not!!

Abz hope your acupuncture goes well!! Isn't it wierd how different everyones experiences are? The lady I saw was so nice, she gave me quite a thorough exam and went through all the pelvic floor exercises and stuff for core muscles etc, which was really interesting. 

And yep - no more work for me - woo hoo!! Officially I'm signed of until the end of March (on full pay), then all April is holiday, so my official mat leave doesn't start until the beginning of May. I've been really lucky to be able to work it out like that. I'm also lucky that if I'm not at work, there are plenty of other people who can just take my work on without any issues, I didn't need a big hand over or anything. In my old job I could never have just finished like this - I would have SOOOOOOOO much to do before hand and a massive hand over. So I'm feeling very lucky and very happy at the moment, even though my backs hurting like hell lol!!!

Babyhope Wow - I feel even more grateful for my maternity leave and work benefits now!! Two days paid mat leave? Thats crazy!!! Congrats on 32 weeks too!!!

xx


----------



## maybebaby3

sarahwoo - that's so great no more work! I still have 6wks left :wacko: and dont know how i am going 2 cope. if u get signed off sick in the last few weeks of pregnancy here they take it off your maternity leave so i shall be battling on!!! oh and i can't believe u have so many newborn clothes! u will never have 2 wash! by the time u get thru them all it will be time 2 go up a size unless your baby is small! i have 6 sleepsuits and vests and a couple of outfits. will wait and see what weather is like when baby is born b4 buying more as it can be pretty warm by then so may be shorts and t shirt weather.

my belly button popped out ages ago. i feel like such a fat lump! OH keeps saying i am massive and am going 2 explode! nice! then again i have been eating like a fat cow so suppose it's no surprise i look like 1!

abz - thanks 4 the pineapple tip. does it have 2 be fresh or is tinned ok?

hope u all have a lovely weekend. mine will be spent doing housework that i havent been able 2 do over the week! great! hope i can squeeze something nice in somewhere tho!


----------



## maybebaby3

oh and am 33wks 2day! :yipee: only 7wks 2 go! :happydance::dance::yipee:


----------



## hope&faith09

Yay for 33 weeks maybebaby! - how are things with you and your oh now? Hope your ok x x x


----------



## Frufru

Evening Ladies,

I hope you are all ok and have nice weekends planned.

Sarahwoo - I am glad the physio appointment went well. Yay to no more work :thumbup:

I shaved my legs for the first time in about 2 months last weekend - like PG my leg hair growth really seems to have slowed down whilst I have been pregnant :thumbup:

Hope&Faith I am so pleased you had better results at your 4D scan this time - your LO is just gorgeous.

Abz I am glad you have found something to help with the heartburn and how excellent that it is something that does not interfere with SW.

I have had intermitten sciatic pain in both my legs this week on top of the PGP :wacko: and have not been able to manage work for the past few days. With the holiday I had booked off this week it has kind of felt like a practice mat leave :haha: It has been lovely, though a little lonely at times during the day - I am really looking forward to the real mat leave starting :mrgreen:

I have finished the surprise photo album I was making for OH for our wedding and am really pleased with the end product. Hopefully he will like it. 

OH had ordered me my favorite perfume for a mothers day gift as he knew I wanted to wear it for our wedding and you cannot buy it in any of the shops here. It was ordered the Tuesday before mothers day and was sent on the Thursday and it is still not here :shrug: OH emailed QVC who have said they have not been able to trace the parcel with the courier and have advised that they will send him a declaration of non-reciept to sign and send to them. Only when they receive the declaration back will they send a replacement product out - quite why we have to bear the consequences of their delivery company being incompetent I don't know :growlmad: 3 days later after chasing them up still no declaration and no sign of the original order :sad1: I think it is safe to say I am not going to get it in time for the wedding next weekend :nope: I know that perfume should not be a big deal, but its just that our wedding is going to be really low-key and not fussy in the slightest, the perfume was my one lavish indulgence :cry: it is safe to say this is the first and last time we will use QVC.

So between PGP, sciatica, thrush and wedding woes it has been a tough week emotionally and physically. I know I have been a grumpy old moo because of it all but OH has been lovely and really supportive and understanding bless him - I reckon he is a keeper :winkwink:

Righto - enough whinging from me! Mmmm Jo - did I hear curry? I have had a real curry craving this week and had a veggie curry for lunch yesterday and had a quorn rogan josh for dinner tonight YUM YUM YUM! I am off out for lunch with a friend tomorrow and may even have a curry lunch too!

Well I think it is bedtime for me. Sorry I have not done a more detailed reply to everyone that has posted in the last few days - I hope you all sleep tight and have a good weekend :hugs:


----------



## ellahstruts

8th may here, with a little girl, ellahstruts ....thanks xxxx


----------



## Pixie81

LogansMama said:


> *Pixie* - Are itchy hands a symptom of obstetric choleostasis? I hope you are just freaking yourself out! Are you sure you don't just have extra dry skin? Mine is super dry and itchy since becoming preg![/B]
> 
> Yeah, itchy hands and feet are a sign apparently. Thats why my midwife sent me for blood tests. Reeeeeaaaallly hope I haven't got it. I'm worrying myself stupid.
> 
> Hope you all have a good weekend. I don't have anything planned for mine just going to relax and get some washing done. Oh joy! Lol :happydance:


----------



## babyhope

FruFru- That really sucks that they are giving you the run around. And I agree you shouldn't have to suffer because of them. They should have sent out a new perfume to you when you they sent out the declaration! Are there any other online stores you can purchase it from? I do hope it gets there in time for your wedding:flower:


----------



## babyhope

I am noticing under my name where there is a place to write a description, I have "mom to 1 and newly pregnant" I think I need to switch it already to "mom to 1 and VERY pregnant!!!":haha:


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies! 

I hate that most of us are on different sides of the earth - cause by the time I get on the computer I have LOADS to catch up on! But anyhow... I just read about 6 pages.... think I'm caught up now! Can't remember anything I want to say in response now though... duh! 

I made it through another week of work! I am SOOO with you girls on the THANK GOD ITS FRIDAY thoughts! 1 more week and I am on spring break for nearly 9 days.. so thats even better!!

As of morning I am 34 weeks! That means 6 weeks left - but only 3 weeks till I'm full term! WOW!

I got my birth ball finally and MANAGED to inflate it this time as well! Hooray. I bounced on it a bit today... 
Between my chiropractor visits (I will go again on Tuesday), red rasp leaf tea (drinking 2 cups a day now), birth ball (will be bouncing as much as possible), and EPO (when I start that later on...), I better get my damn vaginal birth this time!!!! If I end up with a c-section this time then I'll be sooo irritated! I didn't do ANY of that stuff last time around - so hopefully it will help me out! If it doesn't - then I guess my body just isn't meant to give birth that way - cause I think I am really doing EVERYTHING in my power to help things along!


----------



## jolou

morning! 

bloomin eck logansmama you are trying everything to help things along lol lets hope you the get the vbac you want after all of it :)

frufru that sucks about the perfume, it seems stupid you have to wait for something to sign before they send a replacement, i had something similar happen and the company needed something aswel for me to sign, they ended up emailing it so i could print it off and fax it back. what perfume is it (just being nosey here hehe) hope you have a lovely lunch today!

well ive been up about an hour and the weather has turned horrid compared to the lovely sunshine we had all week :( booooooo


----------



## Frufru

It is the philosophy Baby Grace - I LOVE IT :mrgreen:

To be honest as QVC have said their delivery firm "cannot trace the order" that indicates to me that the delivery firm have lost/mislaid it. OH has sent several stern and crappy emails to them saying that he is not happy with the resolution offered with the declaration business but the response is pretty much "tough luck" :sad1: What makes it especially rude is that they have our money for the order already. With the wedding a week today we are so busy that neither of us have the time or the energy to make more of a fuss then we already have with QVC. However, once the dust from the wedding march has settled, a crappy complaint letter will be written with a request for a refund of the delivery charge along with some sort of goodwill gesture from them to apologise for the inconvenience and stress they have caused.

Enough ranting - thank you for letting me get it off my chest ladies :flower:

On a positive note the cotbed sheets, cotbed and moses basket mattresses I ordered last weekend all arrived by Thursday :thumbup: and are all set up in the nursery now. While I have been off this week I have washed all the baby blankets/sheets etc for LO and they are now all put away tidily in the nursery drawers. The nursery really feels like it is starting to come together now, I even mounted all the pictures we have chosen in frames yesterday, hopefully OH or I will find a 1/2 hour this week to hang them. 

LM - it sounds as if you are doing everything possible to achieve your VBAC and really really hope you get the birth experience you desire. As for the birth ball aren't they just fab :mrgreen: OH has even taken to sitting on it when he plays his X-box :haha:

Jo - sorry to hear the weather has taken a turn for the worst, fingers crossed it improves as the day goes on.

H&F - "very pregnant" :rofl:

It is so amazing that we are all pretty much in our 30's for our pregnancies. It is hard to imagine that in 6 weeks some of us will have our babies :shock: As for me I keep telling myself I have 12 weeks to go as LO seems to take after my OH, who is quite laid back, so I reckon she might be a late one and I will go to 42 weeks. Of course that would make me a June Mummie - I hope you don't mind, if that happens, that I continue to hang our with you guys :winkwink:

Have a lovely day everyone :hugs:


----------



## Cactusgirl

A3my - my bump goes rock hard in the morning and then softens up later on.

Sarahwoo - that is great news being signed off. Bet you look a picture in the girdle and the arm splints - goodness pregnancy really is not dignified is it?! Did they give you the girdle for free on the NHS? I am about to buy on for £34??

Lola - my bellybutton has now popped - it is a disgusting state of affairs!! But when I lie down it goes back in a little bit so I only try and look at it then!

Babyhope - 2 days mat leave???? OMG!!

Frufru - absolute bummer about the perfume, I get really fuming about things like that and bad customer service. Will reply to your lovely email asap!

Logansmama - well you can't say you aren't trying for your vbac!

Well after the lovely weather this week it is now raining which is typical as was hoping to go on a nice walk today. 

DH has suprised me this week and has been concerned about my aches and pains where as before he more or less just ignored me whinging! He even (not prompted) started talking to the bump asking what he was doing in there and when was he going to come out!! I could have cried!!

Last night DH went out and I fell asleep on the sofa. When I woke up I was convinced it was about 10pm but it was only 8:15!!!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!


----------



## Windmills

I hate Vinny's job. A lot. 
Oh, and I dropped my phone on it's face and smashed the glass. 
That's all!
Have a nice Saturday everyone! xxx


----------



## maybebaby3

hope&faith09 said:


> Yay for 33 weeks maybebaby! - how are things with you and your oh now? Hope your ok x x x

well things fluctuate from day to day. i am trying not 2 get 2 stressed about it all as i have so much going on now but there are things that really infuriate me like the fact that he's not been at work since christmas and yet the housework all falls on my plate even tho i'm still working full time! he swept and mopped the living room and corridor once and u wouldve thought he deserved a medal. he is still in bed. i have made a start on cleaning the kitchen and will have 2 get on 2 the rest after i get off here! fun! i would give anything 4 a lie in, he gets one every day now but i'm still the one who gets up with the kids at the weekends! i hope he gets his act 2gether when the baby comes or i'm going 2 be the one with a nervous breakdown! sorry am ranting again!

frufru - that sucks about the perfume. i have had a similar experience with maternity clothes i ordered in december that have yet 2 arrive! have just managed 2 get a refund organised as there's no point getting new maternity clothes with less than 7wks 2 go!

katie - sorry about your phone, and vinnie's job!

hope u all have a wonderful saturday! xxx


----------



## LogansMama

Frufru - Its smart to plan on going later than earlier... it will help you be more patient! And then if you do go on time, you will be pleasantly surprised! I was convinced with my first that I'd be early - but of course, I wasn't, and every minute after 39 weeks was torture for me!

This time I HAVE to go early, cause my doctor won't LET me go past my due date. Soooo... thats why I am trying EVERYTHING! 

Katie - That sucks about your phone. My screen has been broken for weeks now, but I've just been dealing with it. My contract is almost up, so I am waiting till it is so I can get a NICE phone for cheap when I start up again. I want to switch companies cause the one I have is too pricey - so I need to hold off another month! 

Today I have a lot planned. I am TOTALLY gettin a pedicure! Thats #1 on my to-do list! I also need to go to the laundry mat an do ALL my clothes - for the LAST time, cause I get my new washer this week! But I have too much to do and nothing to wear, so I can't wait for it! I also need to stop by the post office and mail a couple things... And then tonight, if I can get my MIL to watch my son, I want to go to my friends housewarming party. So - thats my "exciting" day in a nutshell.

Hope you all have good ones!


----------



## Smidge

morning everyone hope you are all well have not been on in ages so have loads to catch up on! is anyone doing anything nice this weekend? 

PS YAY i moved up a box on my ticker!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Hope everyone is having a nice Saturday!! Its been throwing it down with rain here since last night so I think I'll stay in today, I was thinking I might wonder into town but I'd rather stay in all cosy and do the ironing lol!!!

LogansMama do you do anything inparticular on your birthing ball? I just sit on mine and have a bit of a bounce but I'm sure I should probably do more - might have to have a google later! I was thinking about putting an hour or so aside each day for my physio appointments and my birthing ball exercises if I can find some :) Hope you enjoy your pericure too . . . that sounds lovely!!!

Babyhope I'm loving 'Very Pregnant'!!! 

FruFru thats rubbish about your perfume - make sure you get something else nice instead. Hope your wedding plands are all coming together - the last few weeks are always a bit crazy at times and it must be a lot harder been pregnant!!!

CG Yep the support belt was free, its very good! I know they are quite expensive to buy. Apparently the wrist splints can't be prescribed so I'll have to buy them if I want them but I'm going to see how I get on without - like you said I'll look a right sight lol!! I don't mind the belt as I can hide it away inder my clothes, but I'm not going to bed with my wrists in splints unless I really have to!!!!

Katie - sorry to hear about your phone - I once put my two month old iphone in the washing machine - oops!! I was so mad with myself I cried and cried - hubby thought it was the funniest thing ever. Men eh!!! What does Vinny do for a job?

Well all my newborn clothes are now washed, ironed and put away, and I've sorted all my 0-3 stuff out ready to wash too and all the bigger sizes I've packed away still in their packaging. So when the 0-3 is all done I'll do the blankets and sheets. I've also sorted out the baby cothes for my hospital bag - I've got my coming home outfit, 3 vests and 3 babygrows with the built in mits. I could probably do with a couple more tiny hats . . . ? I haven't bought a special coming home outfit in the end - I had so many that it seemed silly to buy another, so I've chosen a cute neutral set with a babygrow, vest, cardigan, hat, mits and booties, and I'll choose a cute blanket to go with it. Does that sound about right? Gosh I feel hopeless sometimes!!

Right, well I'm off to have a quick tidy up before hubby gets up! 

Hope everyone has a lovely day! x


----------



## Windmills

Sarah- very similar story, mines an iPhone aswell, and I only got it last month! Just been into a repair shop though and the man said take it in Monday afternoon, he'll get the engineer to fix it and I'll get it back Tuesday morning :wohoo: i'm so pleased!
And he's a pub manager :)


----------



## maybebaby3

sarahwoo that outfit sounds fine!

have spent the last 3hrs cleaning whilst OH slept :growlmad: he now got up and has gone 2 do an hrs weight training! so i am sitting on the sofa catching up here without feeling guilty and eating mars bars (have had 3 treatsize ones so far :blush:) erin is watching the little mermaid 4 the 1st time. she is very concerned about ariel!


----------



## maybebaby3

glad 2 hear your phone is fixable katie!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Katie thats great that your phone can be fixed - mine was completely broken lol! Pub manager must be really hard work - my hubby is AGM of a casino so also very demanding. He had a week off the other week and still went in for about four meetings and got at least three phonecalls every day - but he's rewarded nicely for it so I can't complain really.

Maybebaby3 glad you think the outfit sounds okay, thanks for that :) Good for you for putting your feet up with the Mars Bars - yum!!! Sounds like you've earned them :)

xx


----------



## maybebaby3

my bum is getting huge from all the choc tho :blush:


----------



## Sarahwoo

maybebaby3 said:


> my bum is getting huge from all the choc tho :blush:

Ahhh, worry about that later. baby wants chocolate!!!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

lol! yeah u r right! i have about 7 more weeks 2 indulge in gluttony!


----------



## Windmills

Ooh, I want chocolate too.. I just had sweet chilli chicken and noodles but it wasn't right!


----------



## hope&faith09

hey ladies, how is everyone today? We have all our clothes washed and put away in the nursery hoping to hang the pictures today but i have to wait and see if oh has time ... currently he is sat reading a mmagazine.

I have awful pelvic pain today and baby is moving around lots ... definately feel like i could do with a relaxing soak in the bath.

hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## Windmills

Ooh Hope&Faith you're far too organised :lol: xx


----------



## Frufru

Boo about your phone Katie, but good to know it can be fixed so quickly :thumbup:

CG - Bless your OH, that is so sweet! My OH loves talking to our LO and stroking my belly - she knows it is him when he does it and wakes up and has a right old wriggle :cloud9: I think she may be a daddies girl :winkwink:

Maybebaby - I cannot believe that you have only just got a refund on the clothes your ordered before Christmas :shock: The non-reciept declaration arrived in this mornings post just before I went out shopping so I got OH to fill it out straight away and put it in the post within an hour of it arriving. I have to say the grammar and spelling in the letter was awful, I was tempted to correct it with red pen before we sent it back :haha: Oh and the cheeky buggers did not even send us a pre-paid envelope to send it back! Seriously after this is all done and dusted we are never going to use QVC ever again.

LM I hope you got your pedicure. Oh and YAY on the last laundromat wash :thumbup:

Congratulations on moving up a box Smidge :mrgreen:

Ironing Sarahwoo! Whats that? :winkwink: Ironing is a dirty word in my house :haha: As for the birthing ball I mostly bounce gently on mine, sway my hips from side to side and sometimes roll my hips round in a circle. Ideally when you sit on it your hips should be level or above your knees. You should be able to put both feet flat on the floor and your knees should be in line with your ankles. I LOVE LOVE LOVE my ball :mrgreen:

H&F I hope you enjoy your bath and that you get the pictures hung in the nursery - that is our next job.

Well I had a successful shopping trip today :D I managed to get a really great bra and maternity tights to go with my dress for next week which is fab. I also got to spend the day with my lovely friend who had kindly agreed to help me bra shop. My friend is rather well endowed in the boob department and her help and guidance was invaluable as the sorts of bra's I am used to buying for my regular 32D boobies would be useless for my now 36F rack :shock: And fortunately I managed to get the bra and tights in Debenhams and I had a voucher to use so they only cost me £14 :happydance:

So now I am home and hanging in the nursery listening to some groovy tunes and surfing BnB as OH has a friend round in the lounge and they are doing boring Xbox stuff. I think they are popping out for a pint shortly but I think I shall stay in here as it is rather quite nice :)


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies. I got all my "chores" done... LOL. LAUNDRY done! Hate doing it - but love it when its all done and put away!

And got my pedicure too! So glad cause my feet were looking bad. They are so damn dry lately! I am always in open shoes - so they dry out horrible. I'm going to have to start sleeping in socks with vaseline on my feet or something! Just hate having my feet in anything at night- I get too HOT! 

But anyways- About the birth ball - All I know to do is bounce on it. At least before labor. I know DURING labor there are some things you can do to help make you more comfy... but other than that I have no idea... and I already did a little google search. Let me know if there is something else I could/should be doing beforehand!

Frufru - glad you had a good shopping trip! I need to get something to wear for my shower. I decided that a dress just isn't gonna work. My bump is massive and I don't like how it looks. Gonna have to try and find a cute top and pants instead. Blah. Dresses looked cute when I was smaller - but now I don't like em!

I need a couple bras too - but I think I'm gonna wait till after baby is born to see what happens as far as my size goes. I could probably guess... but don't want to waste money if I'm wrong!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Frufru your shopping trip sounds great! I really need to start thinking about getting a coupld of nursing bras, though I think you can wait until your last few weeks to get measured? I have absolutely no idea what size I need, my boobs are like someone elses even now lol!! 

I had to laugh about your ironing comments too, I used to hate it and there was always a massive pile needing to be done in the spare room! Now the spare room is no longer spare I iron as I go and its loads better - I have a laundry day each week and get everything washed, dryed and ironed in the same day, then its all put away and done! I don't iron hubbys work shirts until he's going to wear them though as I found they got creased when hung, so I just hang them unironed and then iron one each day when he picks which one he wants. I just need to organise the rest of my housework now lol!!!

LogansMama I'm very jealous of your pedicure - I struggle to reach my feet now so I've pestered hubby into moisturing them for me a couple of times and painting my toes!! I can't sleep with anything on my feet either - horrible!!

A friend of mine who is due in about two weeks sent me a link for birthing ball exercises, I'll go find it and post it on here. 

Hope everyones having a nice relaxing Saturday night, I've had a nice bath and now hubby has gone to work so I've got my feet up watching 'Oceans Eleven'. Loving this no work thing so far!!!!

xx


----------



## LogansMama

sarahwoo said:


> a friend of mine who is due in about two weeks sent me a link for birthing ball exercises, i'll go find it and post it on here.
> 
> 
> Xx

please do!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Well I am complete agony today with my SPD, have been to nearly every Mothercare in the area and none have got the hip support so just ordered it on Amazon. It costs £35 but to be honest I don't care if it stops the pain!! Sarahwoo - you are so lucky to have got it on NHS!! 

I am hobbling around like an 80yr old woman grimacing!! I think everyone thought I was about to go into labour!

I am in bed at the mo and about to catch up with some sleep with an afternoon nap!


----------



## jolou

omg cant beliiieeeevvvveee how long this site was down for, when ever i had 5 minutes to myself it was down :'(

well today i sorted out harrisons drawers..again lol now they are exactly how i want them, well at least the stuff with his newborn/0-3 is, also ironed the majority of the things i have washed for him whilst watching first wives club, gave up on anything else lol i have had a right niggly pain under my rib on the right hand side, im guessing its his bottom but ergh it hurts cos he shifts it there and leaves it for most the day, nothing i do can shift it! i think i have also got a foot or something poking my right hand side at the same time, i keep grimacing and mark keeps asking if im ok lol i got up at 7 this morning and was shocked to see sophie was still asleep, i should have made the most of it and had a lie in but i couldnt get comfy so got up, left mark to have a lie in till 10 (im far too nice) only for him to come down and comment on how the living room looked like a bomb had hit it, well it didnt lol sophie had her colouring things out and was being very quiet (that was a lovely change lol) needless to say he didnt get spoke to much till this afternoon  

has anyone else been getting very stiff after only sitting down for a short while, i can sit down for only 5 minutes only to look like an old woman hobbling when i firs tget up, takes a few minutes to get right! thats getting rather annoying lol

glad you got your hip support cg!

anywho im going to make myself a hot drink and get ready for "24" :D


----------



## A3my

evening fellow bumpies

*frufru* - glad you had a nice time shopping. I'm currently in support bras! very unflattering and i've still drooped loads :blush:
*logansmama* - hope you find something nice to wear for your shower soon. I dont feel like anything is flattering anymore, I know what you mean about dresses. I had a couple I wore early on but now they just make me look like a blob.
*sarahwoo* - good to hear you are enjoying mat leave! I love baths :)
*CG* - really sorry to hear you are in such pain :nope: hope you got some sleep this afternoon :hugs:
*jolou* - well done on sorting Harrisons clothes ready, you're all so organised. Everything we have got is in the loft collecting dust! I woke up early today too and let DH have a lie in. Shame your good deed wasnt appreciated! about the getting stiff - yeah I get that too! Its so hard to get up again after I've had a sit down. I'm like an old woman too!

Well I cant believe the weekend is over already :cry: we out for the day and had a lovely time with the girls. I'm starting to panic about the big change in our lives thats coming :wacko: gulp x x x


----------



## Frufru

The bra I bought was a naughty purchase as it is totally regular and not maternity friendly in the slightest. It is padded, underwired and makes my boobs look AMAZING. It is to wear under my wedding dress next weekend - for one day, I figured it won't hurt to stray from the maternity bra. I had almost forgotten what it was like to have a proper cleavage :blush:


----------



## A3my

Frufru said:


> The bra I bought was a naughty purchase as it is totally regular and not maternity friendly in the slightest. It is padded, underwired and makes my boobs look AMAZING. It is to wear under my wedding dress next weekend - for one day, I figured it won't hurt to stray from the maternity bra. I had almost forgotten what it was like to have a proper cleavage :blush:

whoop whoop go frufru - hell yeah go for a killer cleavage on your wedding day! so its next weekend? wow, how exciting! xxx


----------



## insomnimama

You must be so excited for your wedding Frufru!

I went to a friend's today and brought her back the clothes from my godson that my son had outgrown, and she had huuuuuuuge tubs of girls & unisex clothes for me to pick from. Sadly she (and my little godson :cry: ) are moving to Northern Ontario, so all I need to do is mail the clothes back to her when outgrown. What a sweetheart. 

Since she is moving soon and will have lots to do to get the house in order I've reiterated my offer of anytime free babysitting so hopefully she will take me up on it. :)


----------



## Sarahwoo

Evening All! 

CG Its so unfair that you have to pay for a support belt :( They are good though, hopefully it will help you.

Jolou I'm glad its not just me who keeps rearranging the drawers lol!! I can't make my mind up what I want where, but I'l also getting a couple more shelves when hubby gets around to putting the bloomin things up so I'll have to rethink things then too. I'm getting really frustrated that there are things I just cant do not - and hubby seems to think we have all the time in the world. For about four weeks now I've been waiting for my curtain pole and curtains to be put up, shelves and some stuff moved out of the nursery thats too heavy for me to lift. My hubby is lovely, but god sometimes I just wish he'd get his arse in gear and get stuff done!!! It wouldn't even take long!!!! Oh, and I do get soooo stiff when I sit for too long, I have to hobble the first few steps until I unstifen a bit!!

Frufru yay for your sexy bra!! And the wedding is soooo close - exciting!!!!

Well I have had a somewhat lazy day - which was nice! Still quite productive though - I've listed loads of stuff on e-bay as I'm determind to have less clutter by the time baby comes!! It helps that its all in one room but I really want to get it cleared out, and if I can make some money at the same time then thats all the better. I've got a mental list of things I'm going to do tomorrow though - yay - no work!!! 

xx


----------



## LSU25

Ahh I wish I could get married again....I love my husband to death and our wedding was and still is the best day of my life...enjoy the day frufru it will FLY by


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning ladies!

I can't believe that it is Monday and the weekend is over already :cry:

Frufru.. I can't believe how close your wedding is getting! You must be sooo excited!! How are the final plans going?

I have a really mad day at work today so I will pop back on later and catch up with the posts from the wknd... although I think we tend to all be a little quieter on here over the wknd, so hopefully not too much catching up to do!!

I did find a new baby program on Sky over the wknd which is fab.. and although only half an hour long, it is a condensed version of One Born Every Minute!! Hooked already... I'll post the details later :)


----------



## Windmills

Happy Monday :) I'm too lazy to read through to see what's been going on because I'm on my phone :blush: but frufru, your wedding countdown has absolutely flown!!
Some of you are sooo organised aswell, I've still got loads to buy!!


----------



## A3my

morning!

*PG* - I have the monday blues too :cry:, the weekend was too quick! 

*insomnimama* - sorry to hear your friend is moving away :hugs: thats lovely how you've shared clothes though! 

*LSU25* - I'd love to get married again too, it was the best day ever. I was on top of the world that day ....sigh :)

*sarahwoo* - you are so organised! :thumbup:

I'm just trying abz's trick of eating pineapple to neutralise stomach acid! x


----------



## jolou

morning,

frufru cant believe your wedding is sooo close and i have to admit i have not even looked at maternity bra's this time around, i think i may have to get one tho cos the wires in my bra are starting to dig in now.

i did not get much sleep last night at all, i went to bed at 10 and woke up for the loo thinking it was gone midnight, it was only 11pm! ergh then i got back off to sleep, only to wake up again at half 12 then 3 then 4 then finally i woke up at 5:45 when OH was getting up early for his drive to aldridge i think i just dosed then for an hour, needless to say i feel like rubbish, done some ironing whilst watching last nights heroes but didnt do everythign i wanted i just got too hot, so now im having a brew and chilling for a bit. at least i have the wholeeeee house to myself tonight as mark is working away and sophie is at her dads so fingers crossed i dont wake up loads!

oo just seen Michael Bublé on the tv... im gonna go off and dream for a while now ;)


----------



## Pixie81

Happy Monday everyone. It's lovely and sunny here this morning, although it's quite windy. I have done two loads of washing and have them outside blowing on the line.

We got ALL of our ironing done yesterday! I'm so happy! The pile was almost as big as Everest! So pleased its all out the way. Just got the washing to tackle now. Going to make sure we do 2 loads of washing and ironing a day now so that it never piles up like that again! I've even managed to wash and iron some of the baby clothes we've been given. Just got the sheets and bedding to do now.

I called my midwife this morning as I'm still really worried about my blood results. The itching is getting worse and worse and the amount i'm currently eating isn't enough to keep a mouse alive. I just feel so sick all the time, and am usually sick every night so i'm really worried about the baby. She said she's going to track down my blood results and call me back as she can't understand why my GP has referred me to a gastroenterologist. Also had a bit of bleeding over the weekend. I phoned the labour ward on saturday and the midwife there said it sounds like my plug! No one would see me though as it was the weekend and emergencies only.

Will have to wait and see what my own midwife says... if she ever calls back! Getting impatient now :-(

*Frufru* Good luck for your wedding next weekend! You must be so excited! I got married last June and it was such an amazing day. Make sure you savour every moment because the day flies by so quickly. Looking forward to seeing some pics! xxx


----------



## Janny Wanny

morning all! silly monday again


----------



## Frufru

LM - well done on getting all your chores done. I hope you find an outfit you are happy with for your babyshower.

Sarahwoo - I think they say to wait until about 36w+ before buying nursing bra's to try and ensure the best fit. They had some pretty ones in Debenhams when I was in there the other day, so I think I will look there when the time comes. As for the ironing - I have the equipment and actually do a decent job when I do iron something, but I just don't like doing it! OH and I just buy clothes that don't really need ironing as long as you wash and dry them the right way. Don't get me wrong though, once LO is here if I think her clothes look scruffy without being ironed the cowprint ironing board will be making an appearance in my kitchen so I can do the deed! The link for the birthing ball exercises sounds great - looking forward to having a nosey at it. 

Jo I hope you enjoyed 24 lat night :) And I too could not believe it when I woke up yesterday and tried to log on and BnB was down :sad1: I am mucho glad to have it back up and running again :mrgreen:

Amy - I am glad that you have a lovely time over the weekend. I popped over and saw my Dad yesterday afternoon, then went on to see my Nan and Grandad - when I got there my Aunt and Uncle were visting too which was just the icing on the cake! As for the bra OH's eyes nearly popped out when he saw the magic it worked :haha:

CG - I am so sad that your hips are so bad. Sending you :hugs: I hope the support belt arrives soon and that it gives your some relief.

It is sad that your friend is moving away Insomnimama - Hopefully you will be able to stay in touch.

PG - boo for Mondays at work! I hope you had a nice weekend. The sky programme sounds good :thumbup:

I too cannot believe how quickly this wedding has come around :shock: Preparations are pretty much on schedule. Outfits, rings, my flower and music for ceremony is all sorted. We are popping into the restaurant we will be going to after the ceremony today to drop in our food pre-order and finalise arrangements with them for the day. So that pretty much only leaves organising the buffet for Saturday night and the baking of the wedding cakes which we can't buy for or start until Friday anyway. All-in-all its looking ok right now. Thank you all for you kind wishes of support - it means a lot :hugs:

Never one to do things by halves - not only is it our anniversary on Saturday when we get married, but it is my birthday today too. This morning has been lovely - I woke up early and put my ipod headphones on and listened to my hypnobirthing rainbow relaxation and birth affirmations in bed. Then I got up and did some yoga :) and baked some fairy cakes to take into work tomorrow. Opened my cards and got my first birthday text which was from my lovely bump buddy Cactusgirl :mrgreen: Hubby-to-be then emerged from the bedroom and we have spent an hour pottering around the house together listening to music :cloud9:

So all in all I am a very blissed out little frufru today. 32 years young and 30 weeks pregnant today - only 8-12-ish weeks until we get to meet our LO :cloud9:

I am really gushing now :blush: I think I am going to hop in the shower and get ready to pop into the city for a coffee with my sister and friend.

Have a lovely day everyone :hugs:


----------



## A3my

*jolou* - sorry to hear you had a rubbish nights kip, hope you manage to catch up a bit! :sleep:
*pixie* - thats awful you havent heard back about your blood results yet! I hope your MW calls you back pronto!! 
Morning *Jannywanny* :wave:
*frufru* - glad your OH appreciated your bra ;) and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! :cake::happydance::flower: glad you are having such a lovely chilled out day and the sun is out! 

the pineapple does work! 

cant believe some of you are around the 34 week mark, that is seriously preggers! I wonder who will pop next!! x x


----------



## LolaAnn

aw FruFru happy birthday!! What a lovely day you are having/have planned :)

Well done on the ironing Pixie!!!

Well I am very happy because yesterday I picked up my pram!! iCandy Apple with the special edition frame - its so shiny!! Got such a good price and it's brand new. Just need to get the carseat adapters and we are good to go!! Still on the hunt for a cheap moses basket too.


----------



## jolou

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FRUFRUUUUU

as for the 34 week mark, i cant believe thats me on wednesday and i know what u mean it feels like "omg im a heavily pregnant woman now" i feel it far more this time around too, the little bugger is in the same place as last night, something is digging into my right hand side and its causing so much uncomfort lol


----------



## A3my

*LolaAnn* - congrats on getting a pushchair, I really need to get one too. I keep changing my mind! :wacko:

*jolou* - yep you are proper preggers  my LO has shifted into a horrid position now. I had a lovely week without heartburn but I feel like he is now in my stomach! have you tried nudging yours or positioning yourself so that he rolls round maybe? 

nealry lunchtime and I've done no work really! too tired today x


----------



## jolou

ive tried all sorts even pushing my side slightly so he moves but nope it seems he is as stubborn as me and sophie lol


----------



## A3my

hehe, oh dear. I dont get how they have enough room now anyway, they must be so squished! x


----------



## Pussy Galore

Happy Birthday Frufru!! :cake: You really do sound like you are on :cloud9: at the mo!!

LolaAnn.. I bought the icandy apple too and love it!! It took a while to get used to collapsing the base whereas hubby did it first time and with one hand, but I am now there!!

Congrats on getting through ironing Mount Everest Pixie!! We don't really iron in our household unless absolutely necessary!! :blush:

Ooh and I moved up a box today!!! Woohoo!!! :)


----------



## Windmills

Happy Birthday Frufru :kiss:


----------



## Janny Wanny

happy bday :)


----------



## Sarahwoo

Happy Birthday FruFru!!!! Hope you have a lovely day and enjoy the run up to your wedding - it goes so quick! Sounds like you are lovely and organised and unstressed which is fab :) I'll second what someone else said on here - I'd love to have my wedding day again, everything was perfect and I wouldn't change anything, it just went too quick!!

JoLou I was wondering the other day at what point we are classed as 'heavily pregnant' lol!! I was brave and got weighed the other day after saying I wouldn't . . . looking at the weight I've put on I think I must be heavily pregnant now lol!!!!

The website I'd mentioned about birthing balls isn't working - typical!! I'll keep trying though!!!

Luckily girlies with your Icandys!!!! I saw them in John Lewis the other week are they are lovely!!! I've got a silver cross 3d which mum and dad bought fo us, I do love it though! But if I get bored of it I think I'll have to get an icandy!!

Is anyone else getting more Braxton Hicks contractions lately? Yesterday and today I seem to be getting loads, they aren't painful at all, just really uncomfortable. My bump seems really hard most of the time anyway and I'm another one with something sticking in my ribs!!! He's also such a wriggler, I read that at this stage our babies should be sleeping 90-95% of the time so I guess he must be wriggling in his sleep!! I'm pretty sure he's still not head down too . . . but who knows lol!!! I'm pretty damn uncomfy though! Think I need to get some pineapple too before I OD on Gavisgon!!

Well today my plan is to sort the kitchen out - it's not too bad but I'm going to sort the cupboards and stuff out. I'm thinking if I do a room a day sorting out cupboards etc I'll get the house in a bit more order pretty quickly, and I'll take hubbys days off as days off too lol!!! I still need to write my Mat leave lists . . . . oohhhh I love a good list!!!

Well have a great day ladies!!

xx


----------



## Pixie81

Just got off the phone to the midwife and have been given the all clear for choleostasis! God knows what is causing all the itching, sickness and loss of apetite though.

*Frufru*, HAPPY BIRTHDAY :flow::flow::flow::cake::flow::flow::flow: Hope you continue to have a lovely relaxing afternoon and get spoilt rotten.:happydance:


----------



## Janny Wanny

ive started to pack bag for hospital hehee getting ready early.... its hard to know what to put in il prob forget stuff


----------



## Pixie81

Janny Wanny, there's a sticky at the top of the third trimester threads called What to Pack in your hospital Bag. I've put the list on there what I have packed. It's towards the end I think. Mine has been packed for weeks now. Just got add last minute bits like make-up, make-up remover, hair brush, snacks, etc.


----------



## Windmills

I made a list for mine! I think Pixie81 posted her list a week or two ago aswell.. 
I haven't actually got any of it yet, think I'll get it around 36 weeks x

Labour bag
- Maternity notes
- Change for machines
- Phone & charger
- Hair band, bobbles.
- TENS machine
- Bikini top
- Long tshirt
- Nighty
- Thin dressing gown
- Dark towel
- Bedsocks
- Camera
- Anti bacterial gel and wipes.

Vinny&#8217;s Bag
- Money for vending machines
- Chocolate, Vimto.
- Deodorant
- Clean tshirt.

Staying over bag
- Dark pyjama bottoms x 2
- 2 mat vest tops
-Cheap big knickers x 10
- Breast pads
- Maternity pads
- Mini shower gel
- Mini shampoo & conditioner
- Toothbrush & mini toothpaste
- Makeup
- Moisturiser
- Makeup wipes
- Dark towel? & hair turban
- Going home clothes- dark maxi dress and sandals? 
- Mini deodorant
-Phone numbers written down incase battery goes?
- Dry shampoo
- 

Daisy&#8217;s bag
-(Zippy bags) 
NB sleepsuits x3, vests x3
0-3 sleepsuits x3, vests x3
- Bibs
- Hat
- Blanket
- Cotton wool pleat
- Going home outfit

I've probably missed loads off, but that's everything I could think of!


----------



## Pixie81

I bought a Mamas and Papas changing mat months ago now and for some reason I assumed that it included a spare towelling mat. However I have just had a proper look at it and it appears to only have the one. 

Does anyone know where I can get a spare towelling mat from for when the one that comes with it is in the wash? I have looked on Mamas and Papas and ebay but can't find one.

:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







changing mat.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Janny Wanny

dang so much stuff so little bag lol ..... so do u just have to wear a nightdress until u have the baby? coz i hate them lol


----------



## Pixie81

I'm not a big fan of nighties either. Much prefer PJ's, but nighties are more convenient as you will have to be examined quite a lot and its easier for the midwives to get at your bits! Lol. x


----------



## Windmills

To get round the bag space problem- I'm packing a labour bag, which I'll take into the hospital with me, and Vinny's stuff will be in a bag of his own I think. I'll leave my other bags in the car, and after I've had the baby my Mum or Vinny can run out and get them for me and take my labour stuff back out :)


----------



## jolou

pixie i just used to use a little towel for a change of towels on the mats, this time aruond ive bought them from ikea, they fit over the whole mat and come in a pack of 2, tho dont think they would fit other mats, only their own one.

yep i hate nighties too but its far easier when the mw's want to check u etc


----------



## jolou

oo and as for my bag i dont need much since i dont plan on going into labour but i have packed the majority of things,

for harrison in his changing bag i have

6 sleepsuits and 1 nicer one for comin home,
6 vests
some mitts
booties
one hat to come home
a little cuddly toy for the crib
some cotton wool and nappies
a little jacket to come home
a few bibs and a muslin cloth
still need to put in a blanket

for me in a weekender bag ive got
maternity pads
1 nighty and need to stick in another
some underwear (cheapy ones from asda)
breast pads
still need to put in toiletries, make up and going home outfit

i took way too much stuff for sophie last time and hardly anythign for me lol


----------



## A3my

*sarahwoo* - I get a lot of BHs, I seem to get them more the more active I am. 
*Katie* - brilliant bag list! I really should get a bag! 
*pixie* - thats great that you dont have choleostasis :thumbup: I do get really itchy heels but my skin is really dry. I hope your sickness goes away soon!

I hate nighties too, i'm going to find one to give birth in and I expect I'll chuck it out after. The ones I used for previous births ended up blood stained anyway (bleeuurrghh). *jolou* urgh examinations. i've got the eeby jeebies now :haha:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all, I cant believe how long the site was down for yesterday and this has been my first chance to catch up! Well I have bought a nightie to wear which buttons down the front for feeding today, really happy to have something to into my hospital bag! Still need something to actually give birth in tho - what is everyone else wearing? My SPD is playing up alot today so really struggling to even walk at the moment! Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## Cactusgirl

Frufru- glad you are having such a lovely time so far. And yay for some sexy cleavage!!

Pixie81 - glad your MW was able to give your results but frustrating you don't know what is causing the itching

Joulou and Katie - you are making my eyes water you are so organised!!! I cannot even think about what I am going to wear tomorrow let alone my hospital bag!

Hope&Faith - I hear you on the SPD. It is like nothing I have ever experienced before!

Well I had a nice bath yesterday and that did help my SPD for the time being. I am off to an antenatal swim class tonight so hoping that will also help. 
Sexy girdle should arrive tomorrow!

I cannot get into work at all - was in Leeds for a meeting this morning but now am back in the office just want to go on BnB all afternoon!

LO is wriggling around loads at the moment - he has hardly been still for about 2hours.


----------



## Pussy Galore

I didn't even realise that the site was down yesterday!! :dohh:

I am seriously lacking in energy and don't even want to think about my hospital bag for a few weeks yet...:blush:

That said, I did buy a black nightie from Mothercare at the wknd which I thought would be suitable for giving birth in so I could technically say I have made a start! :haha:

I need my bed... anyone else struggling today!? :sleep:


----------



## Janny Wanny

i struggle everyday :) :cry: try to do house work and never get anywhere lol


----------



## jolou

for giving birth last time i just bought a really cheap nighty, one of those cheao t-shirt ones from the likes of tj huges for like £3 lol

im not normally this organised but it gives me something else to do other than housework when im home, i am actually known for not being organised lol! think my mum is hoping this "new" me will stay haha

janney that sounds like me, i have the good intentions for the day ahead as to what to do for example get home from taking sophie then hoover do the dishes put some washing on clean bathroom/kitchen but i dont actually get anywhere lol the hoovering is usually done quickly about 10 min before collection sophie, dishes get done once ive had my lunch and as for cleaning i have been seriously slack in that lately, il suddenly get the urge at the most inconvenient time, like when im in the middle of cooking or about to go in the shower lol


----------



## jolou

and ive just seen in the news that forecasters predict the hottest summer in years this yr....wonder if that will actually happen, i hope it does since i wont be getting a holiday away till next yr, it will make the school hols a bit more bearable lol


----------



## Cactusgirl

jolou said:


> and ive just seen in the news that forecasters predict the hottest summer in years this yr....wonder if that will actually happen, i hope it does since i wont be getting a holiday away till next yr, it will make the school hols a bit more bearable lol

everyone keeps saying how lovely it will be to have a May baby for the summer (keep wondering if they say something similar for November babies in the winter!). I am really hoping for a nice summer so can get out and about with the pram.

I have this dream of me on the patio on a sun lounger (maybe in a bikini even though have not even worn a bikini for about 6 years!) reading a book completely chilled with Che in a moses basket sleeping peacefully beside me. When in reality I am probably going to be in my dressing gown, greasy hair, wild with lack of sleep in the house with the curtains closed. :wacko:


----------



## muddles

*Pixie81* have you been checked out for the bleeding? Hope your blood results are back now too. 

*Frufru* so exciting about your wedding. Hope you will post some pictures for us all to have a nosey at. Happy Birthday too. 

*Sarahwoo* I have been having lots of BH and a very wriggly baby too, who likes to punch and kick BH, water from the shower, my pregnancy pillow.... The reason we knew baby had turned to head down (around 29 weeks) was by working out where the hiccups were coming from! 

*Janny Wanny* I am no longer going to be leaking milk everywhere or giving birth naked as I have finally finished packing my bag. Have packed:

*For me*
Maternity notes
Nightie to give birth in.
Huge PJs with button up top for once baby arrives.
A multipack of the most enormous black pants I have ever seen. :lol:
Breastpads
Bras
Maternity towels
Slippers
Washbag and some makeup
Black towel
Tens machine
Camera
List of people to phone and everyone else will be getting a text.
Purse (need to actually put some change in it as it is empty at the moment apart from a little guardian angel that one of the kids I taught gave me for the baby).
Comfy clothes to wear for coming home. 
Empty carrier bags x2 for dirty stuff.

*For baby*
Nappies
Nappy sacks
3x vests (2 newborn and 1 0-3 just incase huge baby)
3x babygrows (2 newborn and 1 0-3)
Scratch mits
Muslins

All of the above with the exception of the pack of nappies fits into a bag I bought in Primark, for £6 it's a weekend bag/holdall. In fact my nightie, Pjs, slippers, underwear/circus tents all came from Primark. 

Also have lots of small bottles of water, some dried fruit, cereal bars and boiled sweets for snacks afterwards or during though very much doubt I will feel like eating when in pain. Hubby will bring car seat, a hat, cardigan and blanket when he comes to pick me and baby up. If we have to stay longer then hubby can bring some more. 

*Windmills * I planned to leave stuff in the car but when we had to go to labour ward a few weeks back for check after small bleed I overheard a mw saying to a soon to be dad to go and get all the stuff from the car otherwise it would all be really cold and baby wont like that. 

As for me I had a midwife appointment today and on my notes she has written 3/5 in the bit where it says 'relation to brim'. She said it means baby is 2/5 engaged so no wonder I have started feeling like I need the toilet more. I imagine I will need to set up camp in the toilet once it says 3/5 or 4/5 :rofl: 

Hello to everyone else that i haven't done a personal message for :wave:


----------



## Pixie81

*Cactusgirl* I have this dream too. I've always wanted a summer baby, which is why we planned this one for May. Luckily we fell pregnant straight away!

I can't wait to walk to the school to pick up my eldest with my baby girl in the pram wearing the cute little summer dresses and sun hats i've been buying her with the parasol up in the sunshine. Better stock up on baby sun cream now! Lol.


----------



## jolou

CG your post made me giggle.

From experience with having a November baby in Sophie the only thing people say is "awww just in time for Christmas"....altho it means its a very expensive 2 months lol. my mum always said it was nice having a baby for the summer (i was born in july) cos you can sit out in the garden and just get some fresh air without being freezing cold.

and as for the sitting in the garden in a sun lounger thing dont rule it out lol i think i managed to find one decent pic someone took of me sun bathing with sophie next to me in her little shelter thing i had and i have to admit i didnt recognise myself! amazing what laying flat can do for your post baby belly lol... i may have to get it printed off and stick it on the fridge as an incentive hehe


----------



## jolou

pixie i have the same thought of walking to pick sophie up with harrison in his cool dude shorts we have for him and rolling stones t-shirt lol i used to love putting sophie in the summer dresses u can buy now and i had the cutest of hats for her aswel.


----------



## Pixie81

*Muddles* I forgot to ask her about the bleeding but am seeing her on friday so will ask then. I haven't had any since so am hoping its nothing to worry about. I'm just going to try and rest as much as possible for the next 5 weeks or so. To be honest I can't do anything else at the moment. I get out of breath doing the smallest of tasks. I hoovered our (tiny) bedroom this morning and had to sit down 2 mins later cos I was struggling to breathe and had pains in my chest. I feel pathetic. I'm sure my DH thinks i'm putting it on to get out of doing stuff, but I'm really in a lot of pain!

My bump's been really heavy today and rock hard under my ribs. I'm sure she's lying transverse. Maybe she's turning round as she's been breech for weeks now. Fingers crossed!


----------



## jolou

oo fingers crossed pixie she is turning! i think harrison has stayed head down for the last few weeks cos all i seem to get is a bum under the right hand side of my ribs lol


----------



## Pixie81

jolou said:


> pixie i have the same thought of walking to pick sophie up with harrison in his cool dude shorts we have for him and rolling stones t-shirt lol i used to love putting sophie in the summer dresses u can buy now and i had the cutest of hats for her aswel.

Awwww, that outfit sounds so cool! There are some gorgeous summer boys clothes around at the moment. I love the humpreys corner range in Mothercare.

Also i've been thinking about future birthday parties. My DS's bday is in January, so we're always limited to what parties we can have. They always have to be indoors. At least with a May baby, she can have bouncy castles, BBQ's, etc outside in the garden. I'm sooooooooooooo looking forward to the summer! I love the sun!!!:wohoo:


----------



## muddles

Pixie81 said:


> *Muddles* I forgot to ask her about the bleeding but am seeing her on friday so will ask then. I haven't had any since so am hoping its nothing to worry about. I'm just going to try and rest as much as possible for the next 5 weeks or so. To be honest I can't do anything else at the moment. I get out of breath doing the smallest of tasks. I hoovered our (tiny) bedroom this morning and had to sit down 2 mins later cos I was struggling to breathe and had pains in my chest. I feel pathetic. I'm sure my DH thinks i'm putting it on to get out of doing stuff, but I'm really in a lot of pain!
> 
> My bump's been really heavy today and rock hard under my ribs. I'm sure she's lying transverse. Maybe she's turning round as she's been breech for weeks now. Fingers crossed!

Listen to your body, if you need to rest then rest, even if it is only 30 seconds since you stood up. When I had a little bleed (was around 29 weeks) at labour ward they couldn't see any reason for it and said it looked like because baby is very wriggly he/she had dislodged something but cervix wasn't dilated and waters still very much intact. Maybe yours was something similar. 

My baby was transverse until I started sitting on my Tesco value gym ball to watch tv for around an hour a day and rock gently back and forth or side to side. Baby is head down and has stayed that way since, and is also starting to engage now. I was dubious but it seems to work. Have you got a ball?


----------



## Pixie81

muddles said:


> Pixie81 said:
> 
> 
> *Muddles* I forgot to ask her about the bleeding but am seeing her on friday so will ask then. I haven't had any since so am hoping its nothing to worry about. I'm just going to try and rest as much as possible for the next 5 weeks or so. To be honest I can't do anything else at the moment. I get out of breath doing the smallest of tasks. I hoovered our (tiny) bedroom this morning and had to sit down 2 mins later cos I was struggling to breathe and had pains in my chest. I feel pathetic. I'm sure my DH thinks i'm putting it on to get out of doing stuff, but I'm really in a lot of pain!
> 
> My bump's been really heavy today and rock hard under my ribs. I'm sure she's lying transverse. Maybe she's turning round as she's been breech for weeks now. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Listen to your body, if you need to rest then rest, even if it is only 30 seconds since you stood up. When I had a little bleed (was around 29 weeks) at labour ward they couldn't see any reason for it and said it looked like because baby is very wriggly he/she had dislodged something but cervix wasn't dilated and waters still very much intact. Maybe yours was something similar.
> 
> My baby was transverse until I started sitting on my Tesco value gym ball to watch tv for around an hour a day and rock gently back and forth or side to side. Baby is head down and has stayed that way since, and is also starting to engage now. I was dubious but it seems to work. Have you got a ball?Click to expand...

Yeah my sister lent me hers, but its going flat. I need to get a football pump or something to pump it up a bit. I bought a pregnancy yoga DVD off ebay months ago, but it hasn't even been near the DVD player yet. Perhaps i'll put it on when I find the energy!


----------



## Frufru

So pineapple is working for Amy and Abz for heartburn which is just fab :thumbup:

LolaAnn - the new pram sounds great. You can get brand new moses baskets on ebay for not too much money

Jo - I hope Harrison moves into a more comfortable spot for you and you manage to get a decent nights sleep tonight.

I hope you got things sorted in the kitchen Sarahwoo - I went on a mad spring cleaning venture in our kitchen just after new year and it is so much tidier now and I can actually find things :thumbup:

Pixie I am really glad the MW has given you the all clear, shame they don't know what is causing your symptoms though. Thanks for mentioning baby suncream - obviously I will try not to have LO is direct sun but I think it is a good idea to have some suncream at home for when I do need it.

Well done on starting your hospital bag Janny Wanny :thumbup: I have done LO's bag and hae bunch of stuff in mine but it is hardly ready to go :blush:

I have a nursing vest top and a wee pair of shorts for labour, the shorts are easy enough to whip off when needed. What I really want to wear I can't find at the moment - I am hoping as the shops get more summer stuff in I will find it - it is kind of a summer dress, the sort that have the stretchy boob tube without straps with a floaty style skirt that flares out from just under your boobs - one of the girls was wearing one a couple of weeks ago in One Born Every Minute.

Muddles - I am glad to hear you have got your bag sorted too!



> *Cactusgirl* I have this dream of me on the patio on a sun lounger (maybe in a bikini even though have not even worn a bikini for about 6 years!) reading a book completely chilled with Che in a moses basket sleeping peacefully beside me. When in reality I am probably going to be in my dressing gown, greasy hair, wild with lack of sleep in the house with the curtains closed. :rofl: :haha:

Do you ladies know when your MW is supposed to start checking how LO is positioned? You all seem to know if your LO's are head down, breech or transverse but I don' have a clue as MW has not checked this. I know with my due date I am nearly 4 weeks behind some of you so maybe it is not a required check for me yet :shrug: I have my 31w appointment on Monday so will ask then.

Well it has continued to be a lovely day - we got three parcels in the post today. One wedding present, one birthday present and another which had a birthday present and a gorgeous hand-knitted shawl for LO. We got all the wedding-things we needed to do sorted and still had time to meet my sister and friend for a coffee :mrgreen:

Righto - I am absolutely zonked so think I shall sign off and look at getting ready for bed as I am back to work tomorrow :sad1: At least it is only a three day week :winkwink:


----------



## LogansMama

I was thinking about SPD - and I think its just not a common diagnosis over here! Its really odd... cause I hear LOADS about it on this website - lots of you ladies seem to have it. But I never ever heard of it in my life before this pregnancy - not even when I was pregnant with my 1st - and on a different message board. I have also NEVER in my life seen an obviously pregnant woman on crutches or in a wheelchair... I just find it odd. Ya kwim? I wonder why that is.... Anyhow - not important ... just an observation.

It really sucked that BNB was down all day yesterday! SO glad its back up now!

Frufru - So exciting to be getting married next week! You definately sound like you are the ideal blushing bride - by the tone of your posts! I am still amazed that you are doin it this far along in pregnancy though! Enjoy every minute of it - it goes SOOO fast. All that planning, and its like you BLINK and its all over! Will you be honeymooning too - or will you wait till after baby for that?

Happy Birthday too - btw!

Jolou - I know what you mean about the peeing in the night! I was up EVERY hour last night - and even in between felt like I had to go. I should have just slept ON the toilet! Would have saved me a lot of up and downs!

Pixie - Relieved to hear you got the all clear about that! (Can't begin to spell it - but you know what I'm talking about!).

Janny - Monday's suck. Glad its almost over. One down - 4 to go!

So - Yesterday was a nice relaxing day. I spent the day inside, cooking up a big italian meal - and made loads extra, so I was able to freeze 2 portions, plus a tub of tomato sauce to use later (so I basically got 4 meals out of it!). I also got my house nice and clean. It was great. I was barefoot, pregnant, and cooking up a storm. Couldn't have been happier. Damn those women's libbers that wanted equal rights. I am perfectly happy to stay home, raise babies, cook and clean! Seriously!

Today was a different story altogether! I am cranky and uncomfortable! The kids at school were HORRIBLE - even more so than usual. ITs partly due to Spring Break starting in a couple days, partly due to the rainy morning we were having (it always makes them nuts), and partly due to the fact that I was called out of class for about an hour first thing in the morning, and the sub they were left with was awful...so they just got out of control and there was no getting them back!

BUT anyways - today is over and hopefully tomorrow will be better. We have a field trip for the first half of the day... So thats a good break. 

Then Wednesday is a normal day, but Thursday the kids only have 1/2 a day of school, and Friday is a planning day - so no kids at all - then SPRING BREAK! God I need it! I am soooo shot! I WILL GET THROUGH THIS WEEK!


----------



## babyhope

Happy Birthday FruFru!!!


----------



## Pixie81

*LogansMama*, sorry you had such a bad day at work. I know what its like working with children and often have days like that! What ages do you teach? I often forget that you're all the way in Florida. I soooooo wish I was there now! We went there for our Honeymoon last June and I miss it so much. Hoping to go back in 2013 with LO.

Well i'm off to bed now as i'm knackered and need my beauty sleep. Night night girls. xxxx


----------



## insomnimama

Evening all! Tomorrow I will be inspecting a minivan and then hosting about 10 babies and their moms for lunch. Hold me. :rofl:

Glad everyone is doing well. :hugs:


----------



## LogansMama

Insomni - What do you mean "hosting" 10 babies and their moms? Are you throwing a party? I'm confused. :shrug:

Pixie - The kids I teach are 7,8,& 9 years old (2nd Grade). I'm hoping to move down to Kindergarten next year though. Don't know if its gonna happen though... also don't know if I should be careful what I wish for or not! LOL. I just think I will like the "babies" more... At least that way when they ACT like babies - I won't get irritated by it! I get really frustrated when the kids I teach now act like my 3 1/2 year old at home. That kills me! I have a VERY immature bunch this year. I actually thought about moving UP a grade, but that would mean being stuck with this same group of kids again. UM - NO FREAKING WAY! 

Sooooo anyhow - me and my DS just walked 2 miles. My dh has the car, and we wanted Subway, and there is a playground on the way. We walked there and then back - which is exactly 2 miles. I did good - except that I had to pee half way there and there was no where to go! 

Well - I did my walking. Time to go bounce on my ball now and have my 2nd cup of tea. Determined to get this baby out by 38 weeks!


----------



## insomnimama

Go LogansMama! 

As for the gathering, a group of mamas in my neighbourhood take turns hosting a mama/baby lunch every month. This month was my turn to host. :)


----------



## LogansMama

Oh - That sounds like fun! A lot of work for the host - but fun! What are you serving?


----------



## Windmills

OMG. That terrified me LM- you saying about being determined to have LO out my 38 weeks.. that's 3 and a bit weeks :wacko:
Sorry, I haven't quite got my head around the fact that May is SOON! xx


----------



## Pixie81

I must start bouncing on my ball soon! In fact i'm making it my mission to get a pump today so I can blow it up a bit more. I've got to get this baby moving and turning around!

I was lying in bed this morning and had the most weirdest sensation in my bump... it felt like someone had got a magnet and pulled the baby's leg or something up with it so it was poking right out and dragged it across my stomach! ( I know that sounds dumb as babies are'nt magnetic, but thats the only way I can describe it!) I was under the duvet, so didn't see my belly when it happened. Was so strange though.

*LogansMama* I think teaching that age range of kids would drive me mad! The children I look after are all aged 2 and under and I have a 3 year old starting when I finish maternity leave. At that age they're into so many new things and find excitement in everything. Plus 7,8 and 9 year olds know how to talk back and push boundaries! Lol. I know what I would prefer! Lol.
Well done on your 2 mile trek too! I would never be able to walk that far. I get knackered walking from the car to the front door! And if I go upstairs my legs feel like they're falling off!

*Katie* I know what you mean... I can't believe its almost May either. I'm due on 1st May, so really i've only got April and the last week of March to go! Scary... but exciting!

*insomnimama* That sounds like fun with ten LO and their mummies. I wish something like that went on around here. What food are you planning on making for them all?

Well I better go... just seen one of our chickens fly over the fence! Must get their wings clipped soon!

Hope you all have a good day :happydance:


----------



## Windmills

Magnetic babies? :rofl: That sounds weird, I'm still creeped out by feeling parts of her with my hand when she kicks!


----------



## Pixie81

Windmills said:


> Magnetic babies? :rofl: That sounds weird, I'm still creeped out by feeling parts of her with my hand when she kicks!

I know it sounds weird!! LOL just felt like a force was pulling her up through my skin really hard. Can't explain it! hehe


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning All, 

How is everyone? Magnetic baby ... made me chuckle, I still jump when baby has a hard kick and I can feel her or when she sticks a limb out! Im exhausted today - people keep telling me im looking really well, I wish I felt it, cant stop yawning and ache all over. Does anyone else get tingly legs at night time, it feels like a muscle i need to stretch out but there is nothing I can do about it ... it kept me awake and uncomfortable all last night. 

Anyway - hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## insomnimama

Cool! Pixie has a magnetic baby! Must remember to keep her away from your credit cards and electronics though! :rofl:

Re: what I will feed all these little babies- most of them aren't eating proper food yet, so I'm mostly feeding mamas but I got some mixed frozen appetizers (sausage rolls, mini-quiches etc.), two frozen lasagnas (one meat, one veggie), some cookies from the bakery, and a large fruit plate with dip. Usually I would make at least something myself but this time we're going to have our potential new-to-us (actually 10 years old) minivan inspected right before so I just don't have time.


----------



## A3my

Morning! 

*H&F09* - I get leg cramps at night, I got one really badly last night so I had broken sleep too. :sleep:

*logansmama* - sorry to hear the children you teach are stressing you out! I hope you get a good rest over spring break!

*pixie* - I want chickens! How many do you have? :)

*Katie* - I'm still in denial too - May is ages away, honest :haha:

*insomnimama* - hope the hosting goes well :)

well I am really struggling today thanks to no sleep. I cant believe its only Tuesday :sad2:. My eldest is 10 next week (gulp) and I really need to get organised for her birthday! hope everyone else is feeling fine and dandy x


----------



## Pixie81

*Hope&Faith* My DH said I look much healthier today than I have been looking the past few weeks. I don't feel it though. Must be the Estee Lauder Spotlight face perfecter I put on this morning! Works a treat when your skins looking dull. 

I still jump when I get a big kick in the bump too. Usually happens just as i'm drifting off to sleep.

I don't get tingly legs, but often feel like i've pulled a muscle in the back of my leg (hamstring?) which is agony and no matter which way you lie in bed or stretch it, the pain won't go away. It usually disappears by the morning though.


----------



## Cactusgirl

Pixie - I had a similar experience the other week - I suddenly felt something like a foot being dragged over about a 10cm section from one side to another. It was really strange. I love your description of magnets though!!

Insomnimama - good grief organising a kids party right now is my idea of hell!! You are a very strong woman!!

Well I went to the antenatal aqua class last night and it was really good. It was run by a mw and there was about 10 of us ranging from 15 wks to 38wks. I thought it was going to be really easy but I did in fact feel like I was working my muscles but in a supportive manner as was in the water! The mw said that they needed to keep the numbers up etc but noone even told me about it till last week?!?! I don't know why they don't give info about classes like this at the booking apt or at least at 12 weeks. Surely a lot more people would then go??

I am not going to be able to make 3 in April due to Easter Monday and then antenatal classes but apparently they are also run on a Friday morning at another nearby pool so will try and go there when on mat leave.

I am back to writing my testing procedures at work and therefore trying to find every which way to distract myself!!


----------



## Pixie81

*A3my*, we have 4 chickens; Betty, Berol, Maggie and Mabel. They are real characters. We've had them for about 6-7 weeks now. Only one of them has been laying eggs so far (Betty). She is the oldest and has a bright red comb. The others are still developing theirs and will start laying eggs as soon as they've grown.

They make fantastic pets but do make a mess of your garden. We are looking into fencing a bit off for them so they can't go where we need to. As soon as we open the back door they come running over to get something to eat. They love tinned sweetcorn at the moment as their treat. I just put some washing out on the line and Berol was sitting on the washing basket watching me. They're really friendly. You should get some! Great pets and all the free range fresh eggs you could ask for! Ours have even got their own Facebook page!! Hehe xx


----------



## Janny Wanny

morning ladies, how is everyone today?


----------



## Pixie81

*Cactusgirl* I'm glad someone else understands what I mean by my magnetic baby!!! LOL. It feels so strange doesn't it?

We have Aquanatal classes where I am but they seem to think people from this town don't work as they are on a wednesday afternoon :-( Such a shame as I'd love to go. I know employers have to give their staff time off for pregnancy related classes, but I am self employed so it makes it a bit difficult. If I take time off, I don't get paid and would also be letting 5 sets of Parents down who also have to get to work.

Good Morning Janny Wanny. I am good thank you. xxx


----------



## A3my

Pixie81 said:


> I don't get tingly legs, but often feel like i've pulled a muscle in the back of my leg (hamstring?) which is agony and no matter which way you lie in bed or stretch it, the pain won't go away. It usually disappears by the morning though.

Thats exactly what I get, its sooooo painful isnt it! I get my DH to rub my calf muscle for me and eventually it goes away. I love your chickens names :) I think that might be one of my projects on mat leave, I've meant to get some since we moved....3 years ago :blush: but I'd prefer them to have their own part of the garden because of the poop :haha:

*CG* - yey on the antenatal class! do you have a maternity swimming costume? I was at the pool yesterday becasue my daughters have swimming lessons and I really had the urge to jump in. Theres no way my costume woulkd fit me at the moment though :shy: 

morning *jannywanny* :)


----------



## Cactusgirl

A3my said:


> *CG* - yey on the antenatal class! do you have a maternity swimming costume? I was at the pool yesterday becasue my daughters have swimming lessons and I really had the urge to jump in. Theres no way my costume woulkd fit me at the moment though :shy:

I got a tankini whilst I was in Oz over Xmas I spent a fortune on it as the Ozzies take their swimming very seriously and therefore willing to spend the £! I was hoping because they were into their swimming I would be able to pick up a cheap one!

But it is not specifically for maternity - the sides are extended using a draw string on each side so will be able to use it afterwards.

Mothercare seem to have some nice ones in.

It was lovely being in the water as it just takes all the weight of the bump off the rest of your body!!


----------



## LolaAnn

Hi everyone hope all our little magnetic babies are doing well :) hehe
I just realised I don't want my baby early. My parents are flying over here from New Zealand 3 days before my due date, I'd love to pick them up from the airport and have them here for when the baby is born!! How can I keep this baby in me??????????


----------



## Cactusgirl

LolaAnn - was it you that said that there was an article in Practical Pregnancy about home births?? I've been to all the supermarkets in the area but can't find it. Did you manage to read it - any advice??


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning ladies!!

We have all been busy this morning!!! And I love the sound of having our own chickens, but I'm not sure how the cats would feel about that!!?

Well I had another appointment with my midwife this morning and yet again I have no confidence in her at all!! To recap, she measured my fundal height at 23cm three weeks ago and referred me for a growth scan which was two days later and at which LO was measuring spot on and my fundal height measured 29.

So three weeks on she measures me again today and did three measurements, the first two at 28cm and the third one measured 29cm :dohh:

There is no question that my bump is bigger than three weeks ago... I have a couple of smart shirts that I wear for work that are clearly feeling the pinch now... so I genuinely don't think she is measuring me correctly!!

On the plus side, if I measure small again in three weeks I get another growth scan! :happydance:

And I got forms for more blood tests at 34 weeks to check my iron levels again! Anyone else having more blood tests? I thought we were all done at 28weeks!! :growlmad:

Anyway, I'm three hours late into work, so I had better get on! But I just thought I'd pop on and catch up with you ladies and have my usual moan about my mw!! :haha:


----------



## Cactusgirl

PG - your mw sounds like a nightmare and from the sounds of it don't take her measurements seriously!! However if it gets you another growth scan then take it!!

Well I am gutted this afternoon - for the last 2 years I have been to a music festival in Budapest in August called Sziget which is absolutely AMAZING. They have just announced the initial line up which includes

Gorillaz, Faithless, Muse, Iron Maiden, Kasabian and others

Keep telling myself 3 months is too young to take Che to his first festival!!!!


----------



## Pussy Galore

CG... we have tickets for the V festival on the Saturday in August... but have booked Mum for the day! I'm not sure how I will feel about leaving LO for the day mind you!! :blush:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Hi Ladies!!

Just been getting up to date with all your posts!!

Pixie81 I had to laugh at your flying chicken!!! They sound fab! 

insomnimama hope you have fun with all the babies and mums!! Sounds like lots of fun but lots of work :)

Pixie81 the pains in your leg at night, are they like calf cramps? I started getting those, I've discovered that if I feel one coming on if I stretch out my calf muscle it tends to just go away and not go into a full cramp?

CG I'm glad to hear your enjoyed aquanatal - I've been looking for a class around here but can't find anything :( I was thinking about just going swimming but I'm a bit funny about public pools, I'd be to scared of getting kicked or something and our gym doesn't have a pool :(

A3my I was in Jojo Maman Bebe last week and they had a lovely maternity tankini for #25 which I thought was very good - made me want to go swimming lol!!

PG sorry to hear your midwife is a bit rubbish :( I feel so lucky as mine is fab, she's been doing it for about 30 years and she's just lovely. She's quite strict and takes no nonsence but she's lovely and I have complete confidence in her. 

CG the festival sounds fab - my hubby lived in Budapest for a while, he keeps saying he'll take me one day. I have no idea how you'd get on with a three month old though, maybe one of the mums can advise lol!!! I said to hubby the other day that it was a shame that we won't be able to go to the Great Yorkshire Show this year (its in mid July) but he said it'll be fine and a nice day out - baby will be about two months old. Hubby has a child from his first marriage so he's very chilled about stuff like that which is great since I'm not lol!!! 

Well I've had quite a productive day so far, didn't sleep well at all but I've still been cleaning and stuff, 0-3 month stuff is now washed and ironed and blankets etc are next on the list!!! I'm thinking about having a walk into town but I don't want to get there and be too tired to walk back!! Hubby is at work so I'd be a bit stuck lol!! So I might just stay in.

Hope you're all having a good day!!

xx


----------



## A3my

Cactusgirl said:


> I got a tankini whilst I was in Oz over Xmas I spent a fortune on it as the Ozzies take their swimming very seriously and therefore willing to spend the £! I was hoping because they were into their swimming I would be able to pick up a cheap one!
> But it is not specifically for maternity - the sides are extended using a draw string on each side so will be able to use it afterwards.
> Mothercare seem to have some nice ones in.
> It was lovely being in the water as it just takes all the weight of the bump off the rest of your body!!

That sounds good, I might have a look for one like that rather than one I'll only wear a couple of months. Although, despite 8 weeks not being long to own an actual maternity costume for I will probably still need one after for my blubberous gut :haha:

*PG* I forgot about my cats re: chickens :haha: I might make (or rather get my dad to make it!) an enclosure for them if/when we get them. 
*sarahwoo* - another productive lady putting me to shame :) my babies bits are all still in the loft. 
*LolaAnn* - I dont want my baby early either. I've worked out my maternity leave and holiday perfectly and I cant have him coming early and messing it up :haha: I'm not too worried though becasue both my daughters were late. Fingers crossed yours stays put too xx


----------



## LolaAnn

Cactusgirl said:


> LolaAnn - was it you that said that there was an article in Practical Pregnancy about home births?? I've been to all the supermarkets in the area but can't find it. Did you manage to read it - any advice??

No sorry wasn't me - was maybebaby3 I think. I haven't been able to find it either!!


----------



## Pixie81

Sarahwoo, could you not walk in to town and get a taxi back or (dare I say it) a b-b-b-bus??? Lol. Can you tell I don't do public transport?? Lol. I can't remember the last time I went on a bus. Think the fare was 45p return though. Must've been a long time ago as I see the adverts on the back of buses now for £1.60!

I don't think the pains in the backs of my legs are calf cramps (getting confused now... is the fleshy bit of you leg below the knee, behind your shin a calf or a hamstring??) as they last all night. My DH rubs mine too with sometimes helps the pain go away.

I would love to go swimming. I still have my maternity swimming costume from when I was last pregnant in 1999! It's an all in one and has a nice floaty bit over the bump. I bought it in C&A! Never seen anything like it these days. They all seem to be tankinis which you have to have your belly hanging out the bottom of.. something i'm not keen on. That it one of my pet hates - seeing heavily pregnant women in the summer walking around tesco in little tops with their flabby preggy bumps hanging out covered in stretch marks for the world to see. Don't mind seeing it in a swimming pool full of other pregnant ladies, but shopping... There's no need for it in my opinion. Lol. Each to their own though.

I haven't been to a festival in years! I used to go to Oz Fest and Reading in my Goth days! Hehe

A3my, you should defo get some chooks! They're so funny. Berol has been making really loud noises all day. I was wondering what was wrong with her... then my DH just found an egg on the garden table! It was her first one as much smaller than the others we get. Must've hurt her pushing that out! No wonder she's been clucking all day! We have also got a cat and a dog. The dog will sit there at the back door all day staring at the but goes ridgid when you open the back door and they come up to him./ He doesn't know what to do! Lol. And the cat will also look at them but they're too big for him to eat! We let him out the front door the other day, but he jumped over the back gate and wanted to come back in the back door. He just walked through the chickens really slowly and then sat at the back door with them meowing to come in! Quite amusing at the time!


----------



## LolaAnn

Frufru said:


> What I really want to wear I can't find at the moment - I am hoping as the shops get more summer stuff in I will find it - it is kind of a summer dress, the sort that have the stretchy boob tube without straps with a floaty style skirt that flares out from just under your boobs - one of the girls was wearing one a couple of weeks ago in One Born Every Minute.
> 
> Do you ladies know when your MW is supposed to start checking how LO is positioned? You all seem to know if your LO's are head down, breech or transverse but I don' have a clue as MW has not checked this. I know with my due date I am nearly 4 weeks behind some of you so maybe it is not a required check for me yet :shrug: I have my 31w appointment on Monday so will ask then.

Oh I want the same dress you want!! So badly!!! Yes someone was wearing a black one on OBEM.

My M/W checked for babies position at my 25w and my 28w appointment. My next is at 32 and I'm sure she will check then too.


----------



## Cactusgirl

Pussy Galore said:


> CG... we have tickets for the V festival on the Saturday in August... but have booked Mum for the day! I'm not sure how I will feel about leaving LO for the day mind you!! :blush:

If it was for the day I would probably risk feeling up to going but as it is in Budapest the festival is from Tues-Sunday so no way could go for that amount of time!! Even considered in my less sane moments going for the weekend but know in my heart of hearts it is not possible!! :nope:


----------



## Cactusgirl

Sarahwoo said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> 
> CG I'm glad to hear your enjoyed aquanatal - I've been looking for a class around here but can't find anything :( I was thinking about just going swimming but I'm a bit funny about public pools, I'd be to scared of getting kicked or something and our gym doesn't have a pool :(
> 
> 
> CG the festival sounds fab - my hubby lived in Budapest for a while, he keeps saying he'll take me one day. I have no idea how you'd get on with a three month old though, maybe one of the mums can advise lol!!! I said to hubby the other day that it was a shame that we won't be able to go to the Great Yorkshire Show this year (its in mid July) but he said it'll be fine and a nice day out - baby will be about two months old. Hubby has a child from his first marriage so he's very chilled about stuff like that which is great since I'm not lol!!!

I had no idea about this class till I was talking to mw at the apt about my SPD and she suggested it!!! I would have gone for a lot longer if I had known about it!

The festival is AMAZING - much better than any others I have been to and nice weather too!! I know in reality I could not take him this year but I have been trying to work out a way!! But it is not going to happen. :dohh:

The Great Yorkshire show sounds lovely and I bet it is family friendly too!


----------



## abz

oh good grief!! i have been trying to catch up for DAYS!!

Those dresses with stretchy boob bits? saw some in next this morning. so maybe they do maternity versions too?

amy, did the pineapple work or did i give you the worst acid you've ever had? i haven't had any since i started scoffing the stuff. am well chuffed :D it was keeping me awake and making me sick... so woo :)

had my first slimming world weigh in last night and had lost... wait for it... HALF A LB!! aargh. ha. they told me off for being disappointed as i am gaining baby etc. but half a lb? really? i mean really? i have about five stone extra kicking about on me. there's plenty to lose!! still. onwards and onwards etc...

also irritated as the microwave is broken and i brought stirfry for tea.. so cold stirfry it is...

abz xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Pixie81 you made me have a good giggle re getting the bus - I don't do public transport either and since we've lived in this area I have never, ever got the bus anywhere - I really wouldn't know where to start!! We're only a ten min walk into town though or I could take the car . . . I'm getting more and more tempted to stay in though! Might be nice to get something nice for tea from M&S though . . . oohhh I just can't decide lol!!!!

That bit of your leg is your calf isn't it?? Baby brain alert lol - I haven't got a clue :)

Loved your comments re baby bellys hanging out too - I have to say I'm soooo with you on that!! Its just not needed!! I discovered the best vest tops at Mamas and Papas - I have about ten (I'm not kidding!!) in different colours and they are soooo stretchy and comfy, I wear them with everything so I don't have to risk my belly escaping!! I'm def going to keep wearing them when baby arrives too - flabby post baby belly making an escape is even worse than baby belly !!!!


----------



## abz

down the back of the lower half of your leg is your calf :)

i start to get cramp in them if i stretch my legs and have to stop before i get to full stretch to stop it. which is annoying as i really want to pint my toes and STRETCH sometimes :)


----------



## A3my

Pixie81 said:


> I don't think the pains in the backs of my legs are calf cramps (getting confused now... is the fleshy bit of you leg below the knee, behind your shin a calf or a hamstring??) as they last all night. My DH rubs mine too with sometimes helps the pain go away.
> A3my, you should defo get some chooks! They're so funny. Berol has been making really loud noises all day. I was wondering what was wrong with her... then my DH just found an egg on the garden table! It was her first one as much smaller than the others we get. Must've hurt her pushing that out! No wonder she's been clucking all day! We have also got a cat and a dog. The dog will sit there at the back door all day staring at the but goes ridgid when you open the back door and they come up to him./ He doesn't know what to do! Lol. And the cat will also look at them but they're too big for him to eat! We let him out the front door the other day, but he jumped over the back gate and wanted to come back in the back door. He just walked through the chickens really slowly and then sat at the back door with them meowing to come in! Quite amusing at the time!

I think thats the calf muscle! behind your shin yes. I can feel mine build up and then it just gets excrutiating and thats when I wake DH to get him to rub. He has to rub for quite a few minutes before it goes away. Sometimes they wake me up (screaming) and then the next day it feels like someone's been kicking me and hurts all day.

Bless Berol, so she really laboured out her egg! My cats are good around our rabbit when he's in the garden so hopefully they'd leave chooks alone :)


----------



## Pixie81

Next have some of those Bandeau dresses. There are 2 nice ones in the swimwear section and one in the maternity section which is more like a dress - really pretty. They are all really nice and patterned and cost £20-£28. Possibly TOO nice to giving birth in.

I bet Primark will get some in shortly when all the summer stuff comes in, if they're not in already!

When I went to the Baby Show in London last October there was a company there who were selling wrap around dresses (I can't remember what the company was called now) specifically for labour. BUT their show price for them was £45 and that was half price! A ridiculous amount of money when you think you're only going to wear it for a few hours and will probably throw it away after.

I have bought a cheapy Primark nightie to give birth in, but I do like the idea of those Bandeau dresses as there's more skin-to-skin contact for the baby afterwards.


----------



## A3my

abz said:


> down the back of the lower half of your leg is your calf :)
> 
> i start to get cramp in them if i stretch my legs and have to stop before i get to full stretch to stop it. which is annoying as i really want to pint my toes and STRETCH sometimes :)

yes I get that too! I know what you mean!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

A3my said:


> Pixie81 said:
> 
> 
> I don't think the pains in the backs of my legs are calf cramps (getting confused now... is the fleshy bit of you leg below the knee, behind your shin a calf or a hamstring??) as they last all night. My DH rubs mine too with sometimes helps the pain go away.
> A3my, you should defo get some chooks! They're so funny. Berol has been making really loud noises all day. I was wondering what was wrong with her... then my DH just found an egg on the garden table! It was her first one as much smaller than the others we get. Must've hurt her pushing that out! No wonder she's been clucking all day! We have also got a cat and a dog. The dog will sit there at the back door all day staring at the but goes ridgid when you open the back door and they come up to him./ He doesn't know what to do! Lol. And the cat will also look at them but they're too big for him to eat! We let him out the front door the other day, but he jumped over the back gate and wanted to come back in the back door. He just walked through the chickens really slowly and then sat at the back door with them meowing to come in! Quite amusing at the time!
> 
> I think thats the calf muscle! behind your shin yes. I can feel mine build up and then it just gets excrutiating and thats when I wake DH to get him to rub. He has to rub for quite a few minutes before it goes away. Sometimes they wake me up (screaming) and then the next day it feels like someone's been kicking me and hurts all day.
> 
> Bless Berol, so she really laboured out her egg! My cats are good around our rabbit when he's in the garden so hopefully they'd leave chooks alone :)Click to expand...

Yep thats the pain I'm talking about lol!!! You can feel it coming and and then it absolutely hurts like hell!! Try stretching it out as you feel it coming on, it works every time for me, it just stops it in its tracks!! Hurts a bit sometimes to stretch it out but nothing like when it gets going!!! According to my midwife calf cramps are common in labour too . . . ahh the joys!!!

I have one of those dresses . . . it would be fab for birth but its white so maybe not lol!!! Might look out for a black one cheap in Primark though, sounds like a great idea!


----------



## malpal

Hey ladies! 

Peacocks have some of those dresses in now! 
Also on showing the baby belly....... i am trying to hide it but my maternity bump panel jeans no longer fit and my maternity tops look like boob tubes!!! I am constantly holding my top down, i'll be glad when my bump drops some more so i can cover up a bit more! I certainly wouldn't go out like it though! 

Abz's that's what happens to me when i go in for a full stretch, i have to stop myself before i get to full as i get terrible cramp! So annoying cause there's nothing like a good stretch!

Had my scan and consultant appointment today and twin 1 weighs 4ib and twin 2 is weighing 4ib 2oz. Both now head down so in very good positions. Have also been tlod that they will not be indcuing me at 38 weeks, if everything stays as it is then they will let me go until 40 weeks. They so have to come before then, cause i'll go pop! 

Good to hear everyone is doing well. Wish i could get on here more, i miss all the consverstions! 
Take care xxxxxxxx


----------



## Cactusgirl

Wow Malpal full term with twins!! I don't know much about births let alone multiples - is that normal??


----------



## Sarahwoo

Thanks for the heads up about those dresses in Peacocks MalPal - I'll have to pop in and have a look!! Apparently they have cheapish nursing bras too . . . 

Great news about your twins - sounds like they are behaving perfectly! I have to say knowing what hard work carrying one baby is I have soooo much respect for anyone who has twins or trips! I've had a pretty trouble free pregnancy (so far - touch wood!!) and this has been hard enough lol!!!

Is anyone else planning more babies after this one? We've always said we'd have at least two, and hubby has always wanted them close together - this morning he was talking about when we should start TTC again!! And he'd obviously put some thought into it too . . . Mmm, can I finish cooking this one first please!!!!! I guess it must mean I've not been too much of a pregnant nightmare though, which is good lol!!


----------



## muddles

LolaAnn said:


> Frufru said:
> 
> 
> What I really want to wear I can't find at the moment - I am hoping as the shops get more summer stuff in I will find it - it is kind of a summer dress, the sort that have the stretchy boob tube without straps with a floaty style skirt that flares out from just under your boobs - one of the girls was wearing one a couple of weeks ago in One Born Every Minute.
> 
> Do you ladies know when your MW is supposed to start checking how LO is positioned? You all seem to know if your LO's are head down, breech or transverse but I don' have a clue as MW has not checked this. I know with my due date I am nearly 4 weeks behind some of you so maybe it is not a required check for me yet :shrug: I have my 31w appointment on Monday so will ask then.
> 
> Oh I want the same dress you want!! So badly!!! Yes someone was wearing a black one on OBEM.
> 
> My M/W checked for babies position at my 25w and my 28w appointment. My next is at 32 and I'm sure she will check then too.Click to expand...

I bought a wine coloured floaty gypsy style dress from this Ebay seller and it is really good quality and arrived quickly. Can't remember the dress you are talking about but this is what I imagined:

https://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/NOKWEEMAN__W0QQ_armrsZ1

This is the same dress I got but in a different colour:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GYPSY-EVENING-MATERNITY-DRESS-SIZE-U-S-10-12-WINE_W0QQitemZ400070345003QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item5d260d012b

My M/W writes it on my notes. At 28 and 32 weeks she had written NE for Not Engaged but yesterday she wrote 3/5 and told me that baby's head is 2/5 engaged. Have a look at your notes mine seems to write things after examining me but doesn't always explain them, unless I ask.

*Abz* eat loads of speed foods-I recommend Quorn mince and melon (not together obv) Whenever I ate lots of them in a week I always had great weight losses. Make sure you have lots of loo paper though if you do eat them :lol:


----------



## Mrs A

eeeeeeeh its my last day at work tomorrow!! soooo excited :) xx


----------



## maybebaby3

so jealous mrs a! have ages 2 go yet!

so many posts 2 catch up on! will have 2 do it later. hope u r all well xxx


----------



## abz

oh cg. i meant to say. some people i know took their daughter to a killers concert when she was a few months old. they got these ear protector things made specially for babies. like huge headphones. and all the photos show her sleeping through most of it :) but i suppose with a full festival there would be the logistics of her sleeping there etc too...


----------



## abz

thanks muddles. was thinking of trying to up my speed foods this week, but i'm already having loads, ha.


----------



## Pixie81

I don't finish til 23rd April either - 1 week before my due date. Have you got anything nice planned for your time off Mrs A?

I think this is the sort of dress everyone's talking about. https://www.peacocks.co.uk/Womenswear/Dresses/Day_Dresses/STRIPE_SMOCK_DRESS_-54516104.html It's £8 in peacocks. x


----------



## LolaAnn

oh MalPal that is amazingly great news!!! I'm sure your two will come before 40 :) I am so amazingly jealous you get to enjoy two new babies!!!!!!


----------



## kazolvintony

im due 29th may and im on team pink


----------



## maybebaby3

welcome! :flower:


----------



## muddles

Have added you kazolvintony. Puts us back to evens for :pink: and :blue: bumps.


----------



## abz

welcome welcome :D


----------



## Windmills

Ooh, those bandeau dresses are a good idea for labour- there was a girl on OBEM wearing one a week or two ago wasn't there? I got a black maternity one in H&M in the sale so that may double up as my labour outfit! 
Well, my MW is officially useless, I had my bloods done at 28 weeks and I'm anaemic- they didn't manage to tell me, infact I had to ask at my appointment today! xx


----------



## abz

hey everyone. well i've changed my avatar. it's a pic i took this morning. 31 weeks yesterday :) it's my bump from above. i leaned forwards to get my toes in too :)

abz xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Abz... great pic!! :)

Katie.. sounds like your midwife is about as useless as mine :dohh:

I mentioned yesterday about a great baby program that I had found and which is my view is much better than One Born Every Minute....

For those of you with Sky, it is called Baby Days on channel 254 (home & health). I currently have series linked the 4am daily showing but I am sure it is also on at a reasonable time!

The reason I really like this program (as a first time Mum) is because like OBEM it features some births, but it also deals with lots of other issues too. Today for eg there was a lady measuring small who was referred for a growth scan and there was another needing breast feeding advice... so as baby programs go it is more of a complete package!! :)

And for those of you addicted to OBEM, it is the penultimate show tonight :cry: so you might need something to fill that gap!!! :haha:


----------



## Pixie81

*Abz*, great pic!

*PG* I was meaning to ask you about that program when you said about it before. I have just set it to record on my planner. Is it an American show or an English one? The ones I watch on that channel in the mornings (_A Baby Story_ and _Bringing Home Baby_) are American and I don't like them as much as the english ones - No offence to all you American ladies on here, its just that American doctors do things differently over there. I like the English ones cos I can relate to them and it is more useful to know how we do things over here. I watched all the Home Birth programs that used to be on Home and Health until they started repeating them. They were english too. Not on any more though. The Baby Whisperer is also another one to look out for. I LOVE OBEM. Will be so sad when it finishes. I love my tuesday evenings at the moment. Hope there's a new series soon.


----------



## Sarahwoo

PG thanks for posting about 'Baby Days' . . . I've set the series link! Sounds really good, and its good for me to have something to watch now I'm in the house so much more!!!

Love the photo Abz!!!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Pixie81 said:


> *Abz*, great pic!
> 
> *PG* I was meaning to ask you about that program when you said about it before. I have just set it to record on my planner. Is it an American show or an English one? The ones I watch on that channel in the mornings (_A Baby Story_ and _Bringing Home Baby_) are American and I don't like them as much as the english ones - No offence to all you American ladies on here, its just that American doctors do things differently over there. I like the English ones cos I can relate to them and it is more useful to know how we do things over here. I watched all the Home Birth programs that used to be on Home and Health until they started repeating them. They were english too. Not on any more though. The Baby Whisperer is also another one to look out for. I LOVE OBEM. Will be so sad when it finishes. I love my tuesday evenings at the moment. Hope there's a new series soon.

It's English.. based at Rotheram General Hospital :)


----------



## Frufru

Hi Ladies,

My my it has been chatty on here today. We are really busy at work so there is no down-time for me to check BnB - it does make the day go quickly to be so busy though :thumbup:

Oh so they are called bandeau dresses :dohh: I just could not think of what they were called :blush: I loved the idea of them during labour and birth as they are so comfy and easy for skin to skin and b/f with LO once born. The peacocks one looks nice but the skirt bit might be a bit tight :blush: give it a few weeks and there will be a wider range in lots of the high street shops so I am sure I will be able to pick one up no probs. Sounds like we might all be wearing matching outfits :winkwink:

Yesterday was lovely - thank you all for your birthday wishes :hugs: Yesterday was also special as I had my first leaky boob moment :mrgreen:

I had my follow-up with the physio today and was really pleased to tell her how much better my hips are - no more treatment for me unless things deteriorate again, in the nicest possible way I hope I never have to see the lovely lady again!

I have just checked the 5 day forecast and it is currently stating heavy rain for saturday :growlmad: I am not asking for a full-blown sunny spring day, just a dry day - c'mon weather!!!!!!! [-o&lt;

OH watched OBEM of his own accord last week - I wonder if he is game for tonights episode?

Have a great night everyone :hugs:


----------



## Frufru

> *Muddles* - My M/W writes it on my notes. At 28 and 32 weeks she had written NE for Not Engaged but yesterday she wrote 3/5 and told me that baby's head is 2/5 engaged. Have a look at your notes mine seems to write things after examining me but doesn't always explain them, unless I ask.

Thanks for this Muddles, I checked my notes and it says NE for 25w but there is nothing there for my 28w appointment :shrug: I will make sure I ask on Monday at my 31w appointment if I don't notice her checked or recording it. I have had 2 different MW's at my last 2 appointments. I am hoping I get my usual lady this time as she is my favorite :winkwink:


----------



## Pixie81

Awww, I really hope the rain holds off for you on Saturday Frufru. It was overcast on our wedding day and started spitting just as we came out of church. It didn't spoil our day in the slightest though. The photographer's said it was the best weather to be photographed in as there was no glare from the sun on the white dress, and nobody was squinting in the pics. 

My parents got married in March (31 years ago!) and they had a foot of snow! It could be worse! Lol. xxx


----------



## LogansMama

Frufru - Its good luck to have some rain on your wedding day. (a wet knot ties tighter...)
But hopefully it'll just be a drop or two.

So baby is all up in my ribs right now. He certainly isn't dropped at the moment.

I am beyond annoyed at my dh right now. He works at night but the restaurant closes at 1am, so he shouldn't be home later than 2 EVER. Well last night he got home at 4am... and was obviously f'd up. I was mad. But he also knew he has to watch our 3yo son during the day. I just knew shit was gonna go wrong today because he was gonna ignore him. And what do you know? I come home (at 4:30pm) to my son wearing a poopy diaper - the diaper he SLEPT IN last night cause bedtime is the ONLY time he wears diapers... usually I change him into underwear before work, but he was still asleep when I left this morning (supposedly Dh didn't know he had one on... but even STILL, did he not SMELL the poop??? ), crayon all over my entire bedroom wall (supposedly dh was outside helping the washing machine guy bring in the machine when that happened), and chocolate cake all over the bed. WTF? Stuff like this really pisses me off. How the hell can you let this crap happen. He has the nerve to blame it on my son. NO - my son is THREE. He doesn't know better! Well - he does to a POINT, but still - he's FRICKING THREE! DH is the ADULT. 

But - to make things a little better - I have my new washing machine now, and dh has FINALLY laid the rest of the tile (those last 20 sq ft I kept bitching about). 

So - my house is in shambles right now - but at least I can start to clean up and finally do my laundry for the baby, and things will be back on track soon.

GRR - MEN! Thats all I have to say! GRR!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Awww LogansMama it sounds like you've had a stressfull time today - men just don't think sometimes do they!!! Did you get the crayon off the wall okay? Good news about the washing machine and the tiles though!! I get so annoyed with those little jobs that will take so little time to do, and I cant do, yet hubby spends bloomin months getting around to it!!! When I get really fed up I just go and say right, I'm going to do it myself then - or even better - I threaten to get my Dad to do it!!! Male pride always kicks in and gets the job done lol!!!


----------



## LolaAnn

LogansMama good grief I think you handled that better than I would have right now! 
Well I'm relieved as we finally have somewhere to live and I can start decorating it so its ready for the baby :) 

Anyone watching one born every minute? I'm watching it on +1 and wow, sooooooo sad, It's making me so teary about all the preemies, especially the little twin that was born at 23w oh my gosh my heart just breaks.


----------



## happyface82

Hey! I just realised I'm not on this list!

Please add me: 23.05 and its a girl! :thumbup:

Thaaaaanks!:hugs:


----------



## LogansMama

Yeah - I did get the crayon off the wall. Mr. Clean Magic Erasers are a MUST HAVE - keep that in mind if you are cooking baby #1!


----------



## insomnimama

Oooooh LogansMama I would be LIVID! :gun: :rofl:

I can't believe that- you need to give that man a good yelling at. And find him some "good dad" friends. Hoooo boy. Plus: you don't need to be Magically Erasing shit, he does! Tell him if he doesn't shape up you're shipping him up to Canada for a beating, lol.


----------



## LogansMama

insomnimama said:


> Oooooh LogansMama I would be LIVID! :gun: :rofl:
> 
> I can't believe that- you need to give that man a good yelling at. And find him some "good dad" friends. Hoooo boy. Plus: you don't need to be Magically Erasing shit, he does! Tell him if he doesn't shape up you're shipping him up to Canada for a beating, lol.

LOL! I agreee! His only saving grace was that when I got home he was finishing up the tile. If he hadn't been - trust me - I would still be screaming now. And so while he was tiling, I was erasing, and I made DS help me - since HE made the mess! But yeah - DH knew that he f'd up - or I doubt he would have even been DOING the tile! I think he did it just to try and dig himself out of that hole!


----------



## babyhope

ABZ- I LOVE LOVE LOVE THE PIC! It is so cute!!!

As for everyone else I am still catching up:haha:


----------



## Cactusgirl

abz said:


> oh cg. i meant to say. some people i know took their daughter to a killers concert when she was a few months old. they got these ear protector things made specially for babies. like huge headphones. and all the photos show her sleeping through most of it :) but i suppose with a full festival there would be the logistics of her sleeping there etc too...

Thanks Abz! TBH we don't camp at the festival as it is too hot over there! Last year we had a lush apartment next to Louis Vitton and Burberry shops!!

That photo is soooo cute your toes look miles away!!

Logansmama - I am feeling your frustration all the way over here. That is sooooo annoying your DH not 'noticing' all those things and leaving it to you.

Katie - I know what you mean about the mw not informing you if something is wrong with tests. It happened to me at 12 weeks so since then I have made a point of calling for the results.

Frufru - the weather is looking pretty pants for this weeks - fingers crossed there may be a break when you need to be outside.

I am fuming this morning - we had our kitchen done last summer and got our appliances from a shop in Manchester. We had to exchange a couple of items - they said we had to pay for the news ones upfront, the manufacturer would pick up the ones returned and then credit them the money back and they would then credit us.
Anyway this has been going on since October when we returned them. We FINALLY got a cheque for £630 which we deposited and have just found out it did not clear so it either bounced or they cancelled it.

I am soooooooooooo angry!!! They don't open till 10 so I am clock watching now till it turns 10 and I will be on the phone to them. I have been so reasonable up till now despite it taking ages!!!

Hope everyone else is having a much more chilled morning!!

x
PS watched OBEM - goodness that Izzy was like a tiny baby bird at first soooo tiny. I was so happy they both made it.


----------



## Pussy Galore

Oooh lots of angry hormonal women on here right now! Just what I like to hear!!

Logansmama... I hope you gave your OH hell! I agree that that is completely unacceptable!

CG.. hope you get your cheque sorted.... equally shocking behaviour!

Today has started well for me! I have just realised that because of Bank Hols in May, my last day in the office is 27 April and not 28 April!! :happydance: The time at work is still dragging though and I guess some of you May ladies will already have your bundles of joy by the time I finish work!! 

And Frufru... praying for lovely weather on your wedding day... but looking back... I don't even remember the weather on my wedding day.. cos there is just so much going on!! :)


----------



## Pixie81

Morning ladies, How are we all feeling today?

*Cactusgirl* That is terrible about the kitchen appliances and the cheque. You're right to be angry. I hope you give them what for when you call them at 10am. I would demand compensation too for the trouble they have put you through. Has your bank charged you for the bounced cheque? If so I would certainly be making sure they paid that too. 

*LolaAnn* I watched OBEM last night too. Those poor babies. I feel so sorry for the mothers. Izzy was soooooo tiny when she was born. I'm so glad they made it. William was so strong. I wonder how long it'll be before he can go home.

*LogansMama*, I can't beleve you didn't fly off the handle at your OH. I would've been livid! How could he not notice that your DS hadn't been to the toilet all morning and afternoon? Surely he must've realised he had a nappy on? Did he have a nasty rash when you got home? At least you got your tiles and washing machine sorted though. Have you put it to use yet washing all your baby clothes?

My bump has felt really heavy since I woke up this morning. I am sure it hasn't grown since last week. I must take a photo later to compare. I'm still being sick every night, so i'm worried she is not getting food through the placenta and not growing. Will find out for sure on Friday when I see my midwife.

I'm starving at the moment and have acid heartburn. We have no bread or milk in so I'm just sitting here waiting for the shopping to be delivered til I can have some breakfast. Our delivery slot is 9am-11am so hopefully we won't have to wait much longer. I know for a fact that the vans don't leave Tesco til 9:15am though. They better move themselves otherwise they'll be greeted at the door by an angry hungry heavily pregnant woman!! Lol


----------



## Pussy Galore

I meant to ask earlier.... am I right in thinking in the UK that strep B is not routinely tested for in pregnancy?

In Aus my sister was tested at 36 wks and had a positive result and had to have antibitics during labour..

I also understand that it is quite common, but haven't heard about anyone being tested?

Anyone know what happens here and if it is tested for at all?

Thanks :)


----------



## Pixie81

Sorry, can't help PG. What is Strep B? :shrug:


----------



## Pixie81

Just thought I would ask on the off chance, but does anyone have any of the Tesco school vouchers they don't want? I'm collecting them for my childcare setting and need to raise 3700, but so far only have 448!


----------



## A3my

Morning - this might take a while!
*Abz * - i missed one of your posts, yes the pineapple worked a treat! well done on 1/2lb, its still a loss :thumbup: and your new avatar is fab, you dont look like your overweight, it looks like a tidy baby bump!

*malpal* - thats great news about the twins doing so well! :happydance:

*sarahwoo* - this will be our last baby, I would go for another but my DH doesnt want anymore, he worries too much about money :(

Hi *kazolvintony* and *happyface82* :wave:

*katie* - thats useless of your MW that you've only just found out you are anaemic! hope you get your iron levels up soon :)

*frufru* - fingers and toes crossed for sunshine on sat. :wedding::coolio:

*logansmama* - I'm not surprised you were pee'd off at your DH! I hope he's made it up to you since :flower:

*CG* - how INFRURIATING!!! I hope you get your money back!

*PG* - Strep B is not routinely tested for. Although I think they swab you if your waters break early. When I was a nurse in SCBU we used to give ward babies IV antibiotics if it was found their mums carried strep B.

Well I am knackered again thanks to the dreaded leg cramps. I ended up screaming with pain in the night and woke the whole house :blush: roll on the weekend x x


----------



## Cactusgirl

PG - not sure about Strep B it does seem to be our American friends that seem to bring it up. 

Pixie81 - I don't normally collect them, I tell the cashier to give them to the next person who is. But if you want me to start I can do and then you can PM me your address when it is time to cash them in??


----------



## Janny Wanny

morning all!! how is everyone today? .... well its a horrible day out here all rainy and windy kinda gets ya down hahaa


----------



## Pussy Galore

Pixie81 said:


> Sorry, can't help PG. What is Strep B? :shrug:

Rather than try and explain I thought it would be easier to post a link!

I also put a thread in "gestational complications"...

I only know of strep b because my sister is a carrier but it seems that it is NOT routinely tested for here. However if you are known to be a carrier, they will offer you antibiotics during labour.

I have found a website that sends out free kits but you have to pay for the lab testing (£32).

If my sister wasn't a carrier I probably wouldn't bother, but I might send off for the test cos it is free and then discuss it with my mw at my 34 wk appt. 

The test should be done at 35-37 weeks.

https://www.mumstuff.co.uk/acatalog/Group-B-Streptococcus-Screening-Test-Kit.html


----------



## insomnimama

Canadians are also routinely tested for Strep B. Not sure what the prevalence rate is in North America vs. Britain, or if that's even a factor. Some diseases are more common in some areas than others, and sometimes it's just about funding / what the public is most concerned about.

From my experience on this board, UK folk seem to have a WAAAAAAY higher rate of SPD for example- this board was the first time I had heard of it (it does have a different term in North America but again doesn't seem to be a common affliction here).


----------



## muddles

happyface82 said:


> Hey! I just realised I'm not on this list!
> 
> Please add me: 23.05 and its a girl! :thumbup:
> 
> Thaaaaanks!:hugs:

Added you. The list from 2nd tri wasn't copied over, I started it over again as some people have changed user name or no longer use the forum or due date might have changed so thought it best to start over.


----------



## jolou

morning !!

had a busy-ish day yesterday, went to see my mum and take her shopping since my step dad is in no fit state at the mo to take her anywhere, well once i got home i was cripple! or at least felt like it, i had to lean on the kitchen tops whilst cooking dinner i was aching so much, got slightly annoyed that OH just stood in the kitchen watching me cook asking what we were having...ever now and then asking "are you ok?" i felt like screaming do i look bloody ok!! lol i felt it was easier just to say im ok just aching alot then walk off hobbling. i decided id leave the dishes and see if he does them or leaves them as usual for me in the morning, well he done them before bed and made a point of telling me so this morning "i done the dishes before bed and took out the recycling, didnt think you would want it there when my mum comes to get sophie for school" errr do you want a gold star? lol

oh dear i ranted again!

so yes this morning i took my time getting ready as OH's mum offered to take sophie to school for me today and tomorrow as she knows im suffering at the mo with my back, i got a shock when i got up out of bed, my feet were already swelling!

hope your all ok and one thing that stuck in my mind from a quick read from yesterday is pussy galore!!!! you got a day ticket for v?? soooo jealous :( we would have done that but couldnt decide on the day to pick as we both like different types of bands/music, i have told mark tho we are so going next yr! and also that baby tales, i used to watch that when preggers the first time around, im gutted i dont have that channel anymore, im very tempted to pay the extra quid or what ever just to get that channel! lol


----------



## Cactusgirl

:growlmad: OMG I am really losing my rag now about the £630 refund I posted about earlier.

I called at 10am and got told the person I needed to speak to was on another call. I left my number and said I had been passed around the houses and would appreciate if she could call me back as soon as finished.

Very patiently for me I left it till 11:15 before calling back. Even though the person answering the phone said the lady I needed was now available someone else came on the line. The bank has now told me that the company stopped the payment of the cheque which implies to me that they cancelled the cheque. The company is now saying that I need to get the cheque back from the bank in order for them to proceed???

Does anyone know if this is correct?? 

She said she needs to speak to their accountant who is not in till this afternoon and she will call me back this afternoon. I will be calling again at 4:30 if don't hear from her before that. UNBELIEVABLE!!! If there is one thing I cannot stand it's bad customer service! :growlmad:


----------



## PhoxiestFox

Hey ladies, its been a while since I have posted anything so thought I would update you all!!! :)

Yesterday was my 21st Birthday and I went out shopping with my mum and got lots of post-baby clothes to wear, to cheer me up and look forward to having a night out once my LO gets here to properly celebrate my 21st!! twas a good wee day and I was shattered last nite, prob the best nights sleep i have had since 16 weeks preggers!! :haha:

I am now 32 approaching 33 weeks preggers and cant believe how quick it is going!! I hope all you mummies arent gettin too fed up and tired now! NOT LONG TO GO!! WHOO! :rofl:

xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Jolou... yep I am really excited about going to the V festival!! Hubby bought the tickets as an anniversary pressie... not romantic at all, but a lovely present none the less!! :haha:

I didn't get any choice as to which day though and with LO we certainly couldn't go for the wknd!

Happy Birthday Phoxiest Fox!! :happydance: Sounds like you had a fab day!

CG... keep at 'em. That is such bad customer service! I don't know if they are right about what they say in relation to the cheque, but hopefully someone on here can advise you.


----------



## A3my

*jolou* grr to when OHs do that. Mine does that sometimes and I dont know why I say I'm fine rather than you do it :haha: are your feet still swollen? get them up and relax lady :) x
*phoxiestfox* Happy Birthday for yesterday :hugs:
*CG* - that is awful! surely _you _dont need to get the cheque back from the bank??? do they keep cancelled/bounced cheques?? how stressful! keep at it :hugs:

I'm eating lunch now, trying to be healthy. I work with an infruriating person who is really nosey and she's driving me mad at the moment. I want to be left in peace to eat and surf - my tolerance has gone down with tiredness :haha: x


----------



## PhoxiestFox

joulou- I dont think men can quite comprehend our situation at times, they are infuriating!!! lol

PG & A3my - thanks ladies it was indeed a gd wee day!! 

I am now thinking bout what to have for lunch as well a3my!! some veg soup maybes.... hmmm


----------



## A3my

I had cream cheese and salad sandwiches and lots of fruit. I'm just waiting for the heartburn now! :)

I was pregnant for my 21st too *phoxiest*, I was a teeny bit sad I couldnt have more than one small glass of champers :haha:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies - CG - keep at it, we had to get a cheque back from the bank for a similar thing - but it was a real nightmare trying to retirieve it. Fingers crossed you get it back without to much hassle. 

Is anyone else nesting? OH went out to work this morning and I looked around thhe bedroom thinking i need to clean and tidy - an uncontrolable need to do it! After we moved a couple of months ago we still have a few things in boxes so this morning I have emptied and re-packed the wardrobe which has left me a free shelf to start tidying stuff away and I felt really happy with myself! I have two presentations to do at Uni tomorrow but after they are done I have three weeks off to finish two assignments which is a huge relief! So fingers crossed these presentations go ok tomorrow! 

How is everyone else today? Im off to empty another box before OH gets back ... I think he may be shocked at how different the room looks already!


----------



## Smidge

i was also pregnant for my 21st and my wedding and hen night so i think we are all due some extra fun when are LOs are born!


----------



## PhoxiestFox

Smidge said:


> i was also pregnant for my 21st and my wedding and hen night so i think we are all due some extra fun when are LOs are born!

aww smidge i thought i had it bad missin out on festivities for my 21st! you defo deserve a night of debauchery and naughtiness once LO gets here!!! :happydance: :rofl:


----------



## Windmills

Ergh, I'm having one of those days again!
Before I launch into a rant- I'm lucky to have just missed my birthday (hopefully!) LO is due on the 21st, my birthday is the 26th :lol: 
Happy birthday for yesterday PhoxiestFox :kiss: 

Right, so as you all know, I broke my phone. It was unlocked using some geeky thing my brother did for me on the computer, so I could use it with my contract SIM. Before I took it into the shop, I had to relock it, because it voids the warranty otherwise. When I did that, it updated the iPhone software saved onto my computer.. which means I can't unlock the new phone they just gave me, so it's pretty much useless atm! I've got a Vodafone SIM which I can use in it, but that'll be cut off quite soon.. I'm annoyed, the only idea I can think of is to swap with Vinny but his might get upgraded too once I plug it in? kjsdhfkjdshfjkshdf. 
Oh, and there's roadworks everywhere. I had to get the bus into town to swap my phone, and it usually takes about 10 minutes. Today it took 55! And it was quite busy with students etc. I got on, and it was really busy, and noone offered me a seat which annoyed me in the end- once I realised how long I was going to be stood there for! I went really dizzy and felt like I was going to faint because I asked a man to open the window (I couldn't reach) and he said NO ITS COLD. I should have just got off and got the next bus, but had to get to the Apple shop for my appointment :cry:


----------



## Cactusgirl

Phoxiest - Happy Birthday! Glad you had a lovely day!

Katie - sorry to hear you are still having problems with your phone. And boo sucks to the rude gits on the bus.

Update on my cheque! The bank said they have already returned it to me yesterday so hopefully will get it in next couple of days. The bank have been fantastic to be honest with their customer service - shame everyone is not the same!


----------



## jolou

happy birthday for yesterday phoxiest! i was pregnant for my 22nd birthday boooo, i got away with it with this one! hehe

glad the bank have been good at least CG shame about the company your dealing with!

oh katie sorry your having a bad day!

i just got an email from the people who do Sophie's school photo with an email version of the ones i ordered and omg i may be biased but this child takes a lovely photo when she wants to! lol i keep looking at it thinking why cant she take nice ones when i take the photo, im so proud of it im going to show it off here :D
 



Attached Files:







86F836C4E6.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## hope&faith09

aww shes gorgeous! and such a nice smile. 

CG - glad the cheque is already on its way back to you ... hopefully they can sort it out quickly and improve their customer service. 

hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Windmills

Aww Jo that's a lovely picture! She's such a cutie :cloud9:


----------



## Cactusgirl

Jolou - you are not being biased. She looks well cute!!


----------



## A3my

*H&F09* good luck with the presentations tomorrow :)

*Katie* - some people are so rude!!! i wouldve said let me sit down now and open the window before I puke all over you. you shouldnt have got off, the other passengers shouldnt have been so rude and selfish! :hugs:

*jolou* - lovely picture, she looks really cute!

*CG* - fab news on the cheque :thumbup:

I think my stomach is going to explode, its all been healthy stuff but I couldnt stop eating today :blush:


----------



## Pixie81

My, you ladies have been busy today! This may take me a while to reply to everyone's posts!

*Cactusgirl* Thanks for offering to collect the Tesco vouchers for me. Thats very kind of you. Will PM you my address towards the end of the propmotion. If anyone else shops in Tesco and could do the same, that would be fantastic! Every little helps!:haha:
I hope you get your cheque back tomorrow. If the kitchen company keep messing you about tell them you'll report them to Watchdog!

*Jolou* Sorry to hear how much pain you were in cooking dinner last night. I know exactly how you feel. I get so tired, achey and out of breath doing the simplest of tasks. Luckily for me though my DH tells me to go and sit down if I'm doubled over the cooker and takes over! Lol. I must admit he has been fantastic lately and has been doing pretty much everything around the house. I'm such a lucky girl :D
Also that is such a gorgeous school photo! You must be feeling a very proud mummy! She has such a cute smile.

*PhoxiestFox* Don't think i've seen you on here before, so Hello :hi: and Happy Birthday :cake: for yesterday! Bummer being pregnant for your 21st though. I celebrated my 19th birthday with my new bubba 3 months after I gave birth the first time round, and this time I will be pregnant for my 29th birthday next month. God I feel old saying 29! At least I will be able to celebrate my 30th next year as i have NO plan to be pregnant again any time soon!!!

*Katie* Sorry to hear about your phone and your bus trip. I agree with A3my and would have told the man that you would be sick on him if he didn't open the window. Were you looking obviously pregnant at the time? If I go anywhere like that, like on a tube or something, I undo my coat so everyone can see my bump. It makes them feel bad for not giving up their seat! Lol. Hope you get your phone sorted out soon.

*A3my* Your lunch sounded very healthy. Sorry to hear you're feeling stuffed! I'm still off my food and can't face anything. I had one of our chickens eggs poached on toast for lunch. It's all I fancied, even though we've just had our shopping delivered and the house is full of food. I feel like I'm in the 1st trimester again - off food and craving poached eggs!

I've had quite a productive day today. Got all of the washing done :laundry: I can't believe the washing basket is finally empty.:happydance: It was taller than me last week! It was shameful. The ironing is almost up to date, apart from the stuff i've washed today, but hubby said he'd do that tonight. I'm definately feeling the nesting instinct at the moment and want to clean everywhere, but I get tired and breathless so quickly I have to sit down every 5 mins if i'm doing something.:growlmad:

I also made some playdough for the kids, swept the patio, and.... slept for an hour on the sofa! Hehe:blush:


----------



## jolou

my god pixie you have been busy! lol im warn out just reading that!

can i ask you ladies a question? have any of you had a dodgy tummy lately? i have had a very weird tummy the last week, where if i need to go to the loo (not for a wee) i have to go straight away to the loo otherwise god knows what might happen, when i do go tho its not loose so thats one good thing i guess :S


----------



## hope&faith09

Jolou - I have had a similar thing , when I have to go i have to go. THought i may have some sort of tummy bug but not sure what it could be!


----------



## LolaAnn

I've kind of had that and thought maybe its the baby engaging?? I dunno. Seems too early for me but could be for some of you...


----------



## Sarahwoo

Hi Ladies!

Just quickly having a catch up, its a really quick one though so I'm def going to have missed some stuff out lol!!!

Phoxiest Happy Birthday for yesterday!!! Hope you had a lovely day :)

Jolou lovely photo, really cute :)

Katie I hope you get your phone sorted out, and how rude was the bus guy!!! Thats just awful, I am sooooo glad I don;t have to use public transport!!!!

Well its hubbys day off today so we've been out and about, bought some lovely flat shoes for the summer, really cute! Also got some new makeup - always fun - had a bit of a spree in boots :) I also popped into Primark in search or one of those dresses we've been talking about! I ended up getting one from the swimwear section - it was only four pounds!! Its black and has loads of stretch in it, looks like it will be great for labour. If anyone wants me to I'll take a picture so you know what its like incase anyone else is thinking of getting one.

I also got some cute little baby toys from Mothercare, I've really got to stop buying toys lol!!! I've also set my heart on buying a Graco Sweetpeace Baby Swing but they are sooooo expensive!! Hubby things they are big and ugly - well they are a bit but I think baby will love it!! Has anyone else got one or used one previously?

Well hubby is taking me out for dinner tonight so I need to go and get ready - I have no idea what I'm going to wear! Even some of my maternity stuff doesn't fit me very well now. I've got a few really nice maternity dresses so I might see if they still fit. 

Hope you all have a lovely evening!!

xx


----------



## PhoxiestFox

Pixie81- my god woman ur like a domestic fairy i wish i could get my arse into gear :rofl: !!! an hello to you too, Im on this now and again , I should really get posting more often!!! 


Katie- man on bus = scum of the earth!!

joulou- Im currently experiencin the whole toilet drama!! Its not fun :(

Sarahwoo- that dress sounds lovely plz post a lil pic :) I was also in primark yesterday and spent a fortune.. i cant help myself :haha:

Just wondering if any of u ladies have taken Spatone? for low iron levels? I just got some from the chemist today as my iron was low from my blood tests!! :(


----------



## abz

just wanted to say howdy to everyone :) spent all my time catching up and am at work until 11, so won't be able to write much more.

so glad the pineapple worked amy!! was so worried that i'd have made your acid worse. ha. seems silly that if it works more people don't know about it?

am still on the straight and narrow with slimming world. have had a naff day at work all afternoon so came on here for a bit of a catch up, ha. 

CG, can't believe the shitty kitchen people. demand compensation!! tell them the stress is affecting your pregnancy!! :D

katie. if you see that man on the bus again smack him in the head. he would deserve it and i doubt anyone would stop you!!

bought a hungry caterpillar babygro and bib set in asda today for £6 and also some small dungarees for a couple of quid that were red with white spots on with a matching hat :D 

bought myself a maternity swimming costume and some teeny teeny dummies for when bump is ready for them. so had a good morning :) i look like a heffalump in the swimming costume. and it means i'm going to have to actually find a razor, ha. but i love the idea of swimming with my baby swimming inside of me :) and i haven't long left!!

abz xx


----------



## Pixie81

*SarahWoo*, *Abz* and *PhoxiestFox * I'm jealous of your shopping sprees! Sounds like you all bought some lovely bits. Think I will have to get into town on Saturday and get one of those Primark dresses. And also Asda for a hungry caterpillar outfit! I LOVE the hungry caterpillar! I made a story sack for the children I childmind recently. I love all the wall stickers and bedding, etc that they do in Next too. I've already started thinking about the baby's first birthday party and having a hungry caterpillar theme! Lol. John Lewis do all the paper plates, napkins and cups too and there's a company round here that has a caterpillar bouncy castle! Obssessed.... moi? Lol.

*Sarahwoo* is your hubby taking you anywhere nice? Hope you have a nice evening out.

I'm thinking of taking my forst swimming trip on Sunday with my DH and DS. I'm just a bit worried as it'll be really busy and I don't want to get kicked or anything (or lodged in the flume! hehe - think i'll give that a wide birth!)

Anyway, I'm off to snuggle with my hubby and watch Glee and Flash Forward which we recorded on Monday night.

Have a good evening everyone. xxx


----------



## jolou

abz whats a razor??? i dont believe i have heard of such a thing in the last few months ;) hehe

glad im not the only one with the toilet issues, its reallly getting to me tho lol im not used to it, normally when not pregnant i go for a good few days not being able to go!

sarahwoo have a lovely meal and i know what you mean about some maternity things not even fitting now, a few of my maternity tops are starting to ride up slightly so i am forever pulling them down so my stomach isnt on show lol

oo forgot to mention it the other day, i was laying on the sofa monday night with my top off (huge huge hot flush moment) and i started coughing, when i looked at my stomach as i coughed i noticed my belly button would pop out as i coughed and go back in when i stopped...omg too freakkkkky for my liking! so i was telling OH tonight about it and said "watch this gross thing" he was in tears laughing!


----------



## Pixie81

jolou said:


> abz whats a razor??? i dont believe i have heard of such a thing in the last few months ;) hehe
> 
> glad im not the only one with the toilet issues, its reallly getting to me tho lol im not used to it, normally when not pregnant i go for a good few days not being able to go!
> 
> sarahwoo have a lovely meal and i know what you mean about some maternity things not even fitting now, a few of my maternity tops are starting to ride up slightly so i am forever pulling them down so my stomach isnt on show lol
> 
> *oo forgot to mention it the other day, i was laying on the sofa monday night with my top off (huge huge hot flush moment) and i started coughing, when i looked at my stomach as i coughed i noticed my belly button would pop out as i coughed and go back in when i stopped...omg too freakkkkky for my liking! so i was telling OH tonight about it and said "watch this gross thing" he was in tears laughing!*

Mine does this too! My DH takes the mick outta me. It's so weird!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Evening All!

Well we had an absolutely lovely meal, we went to a Steakhouse in the middle of no where, it used to be a village pub - OMG the food was amazing!!! I was so stuffed I actually doubted that I'd be able to get up at the end!! Its one of those amazing privately owed places where everything is locally produced and the attention to details was great. It was kind of strange thinking that in just a few weeks we won't be able to just say hey, lets go out for dinner, but at least then if we stay in and cook I'll be able to have a glass of wine lol!!!

PhoxiestFox I'll take a piccie of the Primark dress and post it tomorrow :) I tried it on earlier and its perfect! I was worried it might be too small / short since they only has it in a 8/10 (my 'normal' size!!!) but its so stretchy it fitted no problem at all! And it came to just above the knee which seemed spot on to me, it actually looked quite nice and for four quid I'm really pleased! A massive thanks to whoever it was who suggested this style of dress instead of a nightie for labour :) I think it's ideal!

I also need to point out here that I went into Primark and that was all I bought - def a first!! Mainly due to the fact that hubby was following me around not looking happy - if its not Paul Smith he gets all uncomfortable, haha!! He's such a snob.

I'd just been talking to hubby about my belly button not yet popping out when I read the belly button posts! I tried coughing but mine still stays in - hubby was most dissapointed!!

Jolou I'm glad its not just me outgrowing my mat clothes!! so far I've got a couple of pairs of trousers that have got a bit tight, my tops mainly seem okay though a couple are a little tight now. I was a bit gutted the other day as I bought some lovely Mamas and papas skinny jeans inm y normal M & P's size but they were way too small :( so they are on e-bay now. I could have cried!! Luckily I still have quite a few things that do fit - my dresses are all still fine and look really nice too and are sooo comfy, so thats good. It was lovely to get a bit dressed up tonight and do my hair and things, actually felt half attractive for the first time in months :)

Well I'm off to bed soon, hubby is playing Poker online so I'm having a nice relaxing chill on the sofa :)


----------



## msp_teen

Hi all, sorry to just interupt into you alls conversation, but is it just me or does the pressure in the womanly area get stronger as the weeks go by! Now days I feel pressure down there more often! Is it his head sitting down on my pelvis?


----------



## LogansMama

msp_teen - Nope you aren't the only one. I feel so much pressure. At times I think he may just fall right out. :) One can hope its that easy!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning all!

Apologies... this was several posts ago but Jolou what a beautiful photo! You must be really proud! :)

I am the eldest of three siblings and Mum and Dad bought all of our school photos and put them on the wall going up to the stairs.... with first school photo at the bottom and graduation photos at the top! I now think of it as the wall of shame but there are some lovely memories on there!!! (especially my uni graduation photo cos I was soooo hungover!! :blush:)

And talking of belly buttons.... hubby and I have two wagers going on at the mo! The first is the day my belly button will pop out (which I think will be any day now!) and the second is the time on Tuesday that the first post goes on here to remind everyone about One Born Every Minute!! :haha:

My belly button is currently undecided about whether it wants to be an inny or an outy and there is a fiver going on it "coming out" by the weekend!!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Sarahwoo - wow sounds like you had a lovely day! And the restaurant sounds wonderful. I am starting to panic about not being able to do things spontaneously anymore once LO is here. I mean we won't even be able to 'pop to the shop' for a loaf of bread without it being a military manouevre (sp?).

I love the Graco sweetpea rocker as well but like you say it is a bit dear. My friend had one and said I could buy it from her cheaply as her LO has grown out of it but her OH had already promised it to someone else! Gutted!

Phoxiest - I am taking Spartone and find it so much kinder on the body. The ferrous sulphate made my poo black and a lot of people get constipated. I have had no side effects from the Spartone and feel A LOT better on it. Mix it with OJ and you cannot even taste it. 

I too seem to be outgrowing some of my maternity clothes?! Got almost another 2 months to go how can that be?? I am finding dresses more comfy now as my jeans seem to dig in more around the waist. I wish I had invested in some over the bump ones but at the time they seemed too clown like!!


----------



## Cactusgirl

PS my belly button is now definitely an outie if I am stood up or sat down. But if I lie down it goes back in a little bit so that is the only time I will look at it!!

Bleugh!


----------



## Pixie81

LOL at your wagers Pussy Galore! My belly button is strange at the moment. It's like I don't have one - there's just a small pink mark where it once was... but it does pop out when I cough and goes back in again. My DH is obsessed with it. Saddo. Lol. Looking in the mirror this morning, my bump does look as though it has dropped slightly. Maybe she's just shifted position. Can't wait to see my midwife tomorrow to find out if she's still breech.

I'm feeling quite well today. I got up early and had a shower, washed my hair, took my hubby up a cup of tea and biscuits in bed and then I had a text from one of the parents of the children I look after saying she was ill and wouldn't be coming today, so I went back to bed for half an hour! She should've started at 8am. All the others start at 9am today. So I thought I would take advantage. It was nice laying in bed with DH as we don't often get to lay in together. At weekends he always gets up early and lets me sleep til 10am! And the rest of the week he's always up earlier than me. I hate mornings but he is a total early bird!

I managed to keep my dinner down last night AND I managed to cook it! I made a carbonara from scratch. It was delicious. So quick and easy to make too.

I'm just sitting down eating a big bowl of Kellogs Start. It's my fave cereal at the moment. DH has gone to the chemist for me to get me something to put on my hands. My palms are Sooooooooooooo itchy this morning. I think it's hot water that sets it off. I was just standing in the shower scratching all over this morning. I've just been scrubbing my hands with a nail brush its that bad at the moment.

Right I better go as kids are about to arrive any time soon.
Hope you all have a good day. xxx


----------



## jolou

morning

sarahwoo glad you had a lovely meal out :) OH's parents tends to find places like that in the crewe and nantwich area. 

the only thing im really comfy in atm is my maternity leggings, altho they dont go over the bump as good as they did but still soo comfy but some of the tops i wear over them are starting to look shorter showing how much weight i have put on my thighs. I have this red bandeau style dress i got from primark 2 years ago that i love wearing with leggings usually but i need a bra on with it and atm my bras are too big for the dress lol i look awful, i am determined not to buy anything to wear for the next 5 weeks but i keep getting hot, reallly hot so might have to look into something cheap.

i dont think my belly button is gonna pop out, it never did with sophie.

ooo and my mum actually said the other day she doesnt think im that big!! which is amazing considering she was saying for months im far bigger this time around than before, altho she did say "your carrying around the back" meaning my bum and thighs lol which i knew. hopefully its mostly water retention lol


----------



## A3my

HI everyone!

*sarahwoo* - glad you had a nice meal out! we've got no food in the house and I'm hoping I can persuade DH eating out is a good idea tonight :)

*PG* - I'm the eldest of 3 too and my parents did the same. The photos make me feel old now though!

My belly button is absolutely stretched out almost flat! whether i sit or stand and I dont have a big bump. I think its maybe becasue its my third and all tensile strength in my skin has gone. I'm going to look dreadful deflated!! :sick::wacko:


----------



## jolou

funny enough pixie i was just saying to OH this morning im bored of all the cereals we have in atm, my fave meal of the day is my breakfast but right now nothing is inspiring me!


----------



## Pixie81

Oh great.... DH just got back from the pharmacy with some Eurax cream. I asked him what the pharmacist said cos he was going to ask whats safe to use in pregnancy and he said "yeah, she said this'll be fine". So here I am caking my hands in the stuff. Then I thought I would read the box to see what it does (I KINOW, I should have done this before I put it on - but I couldn't take the itching a second longer!) and it says on the back "_Not recommended during Pregnancy"_

Do you think I should wash it off????


----------



## jolou

yea i would wash it off.. have you tried something like e45 or sudacrem? (you probably already have)


----------



## Pixie81

No I haven't. DH's got some e45. Don't wanna try sudocream as it'll turn my hands white. Off to wash it off now. What a waste of £4.10! They won't take it back now that i've opened it. Damn me and my impatience!

You should defo get some Start cereal! Its yummy!


----------



## A3my

*pixie* - thats awful that the pharmacist said it would be fine!


----------



## insomnimama

That's normal, msp_teen, and yes, the head does start to rest on the pelvis and eventually burrows its way down and out. :rofl: 

Congrats on your little boy!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Pixie... I had a similar issue with an itchy tummy so I popped to the pharamacy in Asda and they gave me a pot of aqueos cream which had calamine lotion in it and it worked a treat (and it was only about £2).

It might be worth a try? I wonder what ingredient in Eurax is not safe in pregnancy? :wacko:


----------



## Pixie81

Not too sure, but I am a bit annoyed with the chemist for saying it would be OK. My friend has been prescribed aqueous cream for her itching and it also helps with her excema. I'm going to see if my midwife can prescribe me some tomorrow. At least then I can make the most of the free prescriptions before it runs out! I also used to use that on my Son when he was a baby as he had terrible cradle cap. Poor thing. I hope this baby doesn't get it.


----------



## Moongirl

Hi all!! :wave:

Finally caught up (from a long way back :blush:) so bear with me ;-)

Frufru - belated happy birthday and fingers crossed for the weather this weekend. You must be soooo excited!! i love weddings!! And great idea about the bandeau dress - i was actually looking at tops like this in primark the other day and wondering if they'd fit. Will definitely be investing in a couple of the dress versions!!

Happy 21st Phoxiest Fox, sounds like you had a lovely shopping spree, and i'm sure you'll get plenty of chances to celebrate after baby is here - milk it!!!

PG - i had bloods taken at my 30 week appointment on Monday, and have a lovely big bruise to prove it!! She said it's because we often get anaemic at this point so they check again. I feel shattered, so wouldn't be surprised if i am! They don't test routinely here for StrepB, i asked my MW at the start. She said that the testing isn't very reliable and that you can have it at anytime so even if you got tested now and it was clear, it doesn't mean you wouldn't have it by the time you delivered? But my friend went to her GP at 36 weeks and told them she had unusual coloured discharge so they'd swab her and test for it.

CG - I'm loving swimming too, but not so keen on the getting ready in a little cubicle afterwards!! And who ever was asking about swimsuits - i have a nice tankini from mothercare and it fully covers my bump so i don't feel toooooo self conscious!

Pixie - i hate being itchy - hope you find some relief soon!

Right, update from me now.... Me and hubby had monday off to go baby shopping - it should have been lovely but i had a right hormonal breakdown!!! We seemed to disagree about everything, and couldn't find much we both liked and i felt so unprepared, overwhelmed and panicky!! Cried all evening, poor hubby didn't know what to do! Anyway, i've recovered now, and we decided to go back yesterday and look at some end of line nursery furniture that we had seen and bought it. It's lovely - a wardrobe, changer and cot in cream with wood accents - and it gets delivered tomorrow!! Plus my mum has bought us a moses basket and stand so i'm starting to feel a little more organised! phew! 

Hope you're all having a good day!
xx


----------



## LolaAnn

aw Moongirl I have those emotional outbursts too!! I'm getting so panicky because we have no furniture for our new place and because I'm not working i just browse eBay but people keep outbidding me dam it!!


----------



## Pixie81

*LolaAnn*, the trick is with ebay is to wait until the last 10 seconds and put the highest bid in. Just put the absolute maximum you're prepare to pay for the item and chances are you will win for a much lower cost. I've been doing this for months and always win what i am bidding on. xx


----------



## jolou

aww bless moongirl im forever having breakdowns!


----------



## Moongirl

thanks girls, glad i'm not alone!! this was a full blown, the world is ending, i'm gonna be a terrible mum type outburst! :haha: 

oh and i also meant to say what a lovely school pic that is of sophie jolou! she's so cute! 

:hugs:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Hey Moongirl! Thanks for your feedback on the group strep B test.

I posted a thread in "gestational complications" and on the basis of responses on that, I ordered the free test which I am going to do at home at 37 wks. Although you have to pay for the test processing, I think it is a small price (£32) to pay! 

I do intend to discuss this with the mw at my next appt though which is in 3 wks... that said I have no confidence in her at all and find myself relying on advice on here more often than not!! :blush:


----------



## Cactusgirl

Moongirl - I am so hormanal at the moment but more teary than anything! Glad you managed to go again and get some things!

Regarding ebay - I use auction sniper (google it!) I think you get 3 free snipes when you sign up. You can put in your maximum bid but it does not bid it until the dying seconds of the auction which means that you don't get into a bidding war with others. There is still the chance someone has entered a higher maximum bid but generally if yours is the highest you win! I have won loads of things that way!
If you sign up think you can put in who referred you so if anyone does sign up put in me, my username is manchester75 so I can get some more free snipes!!


----------



## msp_teen

insomnimama said:


> That's normal, msp_teen, and yes, the head does start to rest on the pelvis and eventually burrows its way down and out. :rofl:
> 
> Congrats on your little boy!

Thank you! I was getting a little scared!


----------



## Moongirl

urrgggh just had a huuuge baked potato with cheese and coleslaw - was yummy but think i might explode now :) maybe a cuppa would help...and a biscuit :haha:

where has all the food talk gone?
xx


----------



## Janny Wanny

ooo fooooood me want some chocolate....but not got none :(


----------



## jolou

haha maybe we are off food slightly? :) oh god that cant be the reason.. 

oo i know, what are we all planning on having for tea/dinner, im having a honey glazed gammon joint with jacket potato and some salad (obv not the wholeee join as that would be greedy lol)


----------



## Janny Wanny

ummmmmm what to have to tea.......no idea yet prob spuds or chips with something maybe fish fingers


----------



## jolou

oo fish fingers not had them in yrs!


----------



## Janny Wanny

lol yeah, i cant get into the healthy eating at all


----------



## jolou

i have no coice but to eat healthy with the healthy food police (mark) watching what i eat lol


----------



## Janny Wanny

lol sounds funny


----------



## Pixie81

Mmmmmmmm... fish finger sandwich. Why didn't I think of that at lunchtime?
I had a bacon sandwich in the end as I didn't fancy anything else but only managed to eat half as it made me feel sick :sick:

JoLou your gammon dinner sounds yummy. Can I come for tea?? :thumbup:

We are having meatballs and pasta. I have to go and make a sauce for them in a minute.

My DH has just gone to pick up DS from school. I had a call from his teacher today. Apparently it was part of his punishment for being caught spitting on the floor in the playground:growlmad: Dirty little sod. God knows where he's got that from. He knows how I feel about that. I have to have a little chat with him when he gets in and come up with a suitable punishment. Think I'll make him write a letter of apology to his teacher explaining why he did it. Either that or wash his mouth out with soap!! Haha.... did anyone else's Mum's use that as a threat when they were younger or was it just mine? I remember when my Mum used to say it, I always got a vision of her holding me over the sink with a green bar of Fairy soap hanging out my mouth (my mum still uses that soap to this day!) - remember the one with the baby engraved in the top?? LOL.


----------



## Pixie81

Think I'm going to cry or have a hormonal hissy fit! Just had an email from Mamas and Papas telling me about their 50% sale, so I went onto the site hoping to buy the GORGEOUS clothing set i've had my eye on for a few months now. It's in the limited edition Decadance range. I put the t-shirt and tights in my basket but the cardigan and skirt are no longer on the website!!!:sad2::hissy:

Not sure whether to drive the 40 minute journey it'll take me to get to my nearest store as they might not have any in stock. Think they close at 8pm and I don't finish work til 6pm. It's not fair!!!! I want them sssssssoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much! Waaaaaahhhhhhhh :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## Moongirl

oh i have no idea what to make for dinner, will need to scope out the fridge. I'm really tired now, so it won't be anything exotic. maybe pasta and garlic bread or something equally as quick and easy! 

pixie, could you phone the M&P store and ask if they have it in stock and ask them to keep it aside for you if they do? i hate it when you miss out on a sale bargain! :(

:hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

hey girls! i am so way behind on these posts! have no time or energy at the moment!

pixie - that is so typical! Damn work! I hate it so much and still 5 wks b4 mat leave!!!


----------



## Pixie81

The only number I can find for them is an 0845 number. We had to call it when we ordered our pram and I think it just takes you to a call centre, not the actual store. Its so typical. AND it actually closes at 7pm, not 8pm :(


----------



## maybebaby3

aww that sucks!


----------



## MartaMi

Hi everybody, I'm back :happydance: 

You've written 44 pages within a week :thumbup: I read only couple of last pages, forgive me:blush:

*Frufru, Phoxiest Fox *- I understood you had birthdays. Late congrats :flower: 
*Moongirl *- I know what you mean with hormonal breakdowns :wacko: Can't say how thankful I am that OH understands me and bears my emotions.
*pixie* - hope you can call to the store

Actually we arrived late Tuesday evening but yesterday and today we enjoyed ourselves. Kids are with their mom, OH is "working" at home that week so we have some spare days. Our trip was just perfect, my god how good it was. Today we brought crib, put it together to check its condition and then put it away because we don't have enough room for it at moment.

We just set a date for pregnancy photoshoot in 37th week.


----------



## jolou

evening...

hope everyone is ok :) both myself and OH have noticed my bump does not look as high up today as normal and im not getting out of breath as much as i was... dont know if little man has moved down or its just how he is today!

OH went out and rented call of duty: modern warfare 2 for the weekend, i dont know why he bothers, when we play together he only gets all moody cos im far better at gaming than him lol


----------



## LogansMama

So I had a very restless night last night. Besides my normal waking every hour, I was having a hard time sleeping at all! I kept having nightmares... and I kept dreaming I was in labor. When I woke up one time I was having some pain (I think bathroom pains) - so thats probably what started the dreams. Then I kept dreaming that my whole terrible class had followed me to the hospital while I was trying to give birth and they wouldn't leave! IT was terrible! AAAAAACK! Gotta laugh now though!

Thank god I don't have to see them for the next 11 days! Spring Break - WOO HOO! I so need the break! 

Anyhow - I'm too exhausted to respond to everyone - but I did read a bunch! I'll try later!

XOXO 
Well -


----------



## jolou

welcome back marta! glad you had a nice trip :D


----------



## Windmills

I apologise but I just can't remember everything that's been said over the past few pages :blush: My brain isn't working today! 
*LogansMama* I've been having CRAZY pregnancy dreams. My last was that I was called into hospital, I went on my own for some reason, and they said they were sectioning me there and then. They cut me like, hip to hip, and pulled out this ridiculously huge baby. A boy aswell :wacko: He was like the size of a 2 year old with a mouth full of teeth, but looked like a newborn. It was creepy.
*Jo* I hate COD! My brother is addicted still. 
On the topic of dinner, I made sweet and sour chicken. Very lazy, but very nice too :D I'm badly craving Fruit Pastille lolly ices, and I've had TEN since last weekend :wacko: 
*Marta* I'm glad you had a good time! 
I haven't seen a post from abz in my quick browse through, maybe I missed her though? 
I'm sooo exhausted today. I went to bed about 11 last night, slept (sort of, you all know what I mean when I say that!) until 7.30, and then went back to sleep 9-11 :blush: Still really tired though!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Just been catching up with todays posts!

CG thats such a shame about your friends swing!!!! I really like the Sweetpeace one, the Starlite from Mamas and Papas is cute too though and a lot cheaper . . . plus it looks like it might take up less space. I might have to go and have a little look :)

I'm def finding dresses more comfy now - I've been living in under the bump jeans and trousers since about 13 weeks but they are getting pretty uncomfy now. I have a few over the bump style which are lovely, very comfy. And to think when I bought them I thought they were soooo massive and would never fit lol!!! 

Jolou I tried my maternity leggings on the other day and though they were comfy they were also waaaay too clingy - they won't be coming out again!!!

Pixie thats so rubbish about your cream! Def try E45, I use it all the time for my excema and its better than the stuff I get from the doctor, I much prefer it.

Did you get the outfit sorted? Do you have any piccies? 

Moongirl sorry to hear your first shopping trip didnt go well - I have days like that when I feel sooooooo unprepared and really rather scared!!! 

Martia welcome back, glad to hear you had a great trip!!!

Well reading all your food posts has made me hungry so I think I might have to go in search of supper!!! We had tea at Ikea, but my pasta wasn't up to much. I might have to go and make nachos . . . . yum!! Oh, and cereal - I've been addicted to crunch nut clusters for months and months, I eat it all the time!!!

xx


----------



## Windmills

Oh Sarah, I LIVE in leggings. I wear them so much that the seams always go :blush: I don't wear maternity ones anymore though, just the £3 Primark ones.. I have about 7 or 8 pairs I think because I just don't wear anything else :lol:


----------



## babyhope

Hey Ladies! Just wanted to stop in and say HI! I haven't been on as much because lately I am feeling completely COMPLETELY exhausted. I just come home and sit on the couch. I am so tired! Also now my legs hurt, feet hurt, hips hurt..this pregnancy is starting to take its toll on me!!!!


----------



## Frufru

Hello all :hi: 

Have not had much time to catch up/post on here this week as have been sooooo busy :wacko: I have really missed you ladies! I have spent all day at work trying to catch up on the thread in between calls - there were loads so please forgive me for not individually replying the way I usually try to :blush:

Sending you belated birthday wishes Phoxiestfox :cake: 

CG - sorry I have not had a chance to reply to your email yet, I am a bit rushed this week with work, birthday, yoga, hypnobirthing and wedding :wacko: I cannot believe the issues you are having with this refund :growlmad: I really hope you get it sorted soon!

Jo - Sophie is just gorgeous, what a fantastic photo :thumbup: I think it is so funny you are so much better than Mark at gaming :lol:

Sarahwoo - thanks on the heads up about Primark. I checked in there a couple of weeks ago when I first thought about what might be a good outfit to labour and birth in and they did not have any. I shall check my local shop out on Monday :thumbup:

Welcome back Marta :wave:

I have been taking floradix to pep up my iron levels - I got it from Holland and Barrett and its lovely :thumbup: I can take it on its own it is so tasty :mrgreen: Regarding acqueous cream, you can get this from the doctors on prescription, alternatively you can pick up a massive tub in Savers for about £1-2.

I had my last hypnobirthing class last night. I have been practising with the breathing and relaxation techniques at home and will make sure I keep them up - I have to say I am really excited to see how my labour and birth go, the classes have been really informative and left me feeling empowered and confident in my bodies ability to birth. The lady that takes the class is so lovely, she gave each couple a card at the end of the night wishing them well and inside was also a lovely semi-precious stone heart. The card is so lovely I am going to frame it and put it in LO's room :cloud9:

On the weather front, the met office forecast for our area on saturday is now light rain showers which is a definate improvement from heavy rain - I could tolerate light rain showers :thumbup:.

I have just got home and found a card for a missed delivery - I am pretty sure it is the replacement perfume from QVC. They have used secure DX and you have to call before 4pm to arrange for a re-delivery the next day and do not seem to have any options for collecting from the central depot :shrug: Their call centre is closed now but I will call first thing in the morning and see if I can collect it tomorrow, if not then I will not have it for saturday :cry:

Tomorrow is a day of food preparation, baking and sewing ahead of Saturday - I am getting a little excited now :mrgreen:

I am not sure how much I will get on here between now and Tuesday so I will wish you all a happy weekend now :hugs:


----------



## Cactusgirl

Frufru - have a FABULOUS day tomorrow, cannot believe you are spending today baking and sewing!!! Just think you will be a Mrs very soon!!

Martami - glad you had such a lovely trip

Not a lot happening with me - got 3 meetings today so won't be able to get my bnb fix.
Just wanted to come on and share Huggies new design for nappies!! It is being launched in North America first - so let us know if any of you over the pond see them!!
 



Attached Files:







Visual-Cues_Jeans-06.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Windmills

*Frufru* have a wonderful day tomorrow :cloud9: I hope it's amazing xxxx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning ladies!!

:happydance:Woo hoo... it's Friday!! :happydance: (and next Friday most of us won't be at work!!!!!)

But more importantly... it's Frufru's last day as a Miss!!

Hope you have a wonderful day tomorrow hun, rain or shine!! :wedding:


----------



## bexxie

Hi Girls-havent read all of thread but glad you are ok (what I have read)

My god feel like I am walking through quicksand all the time......and heartburn just dont go there lol

Got my DD's (2) birthday easter sunday,so going to do a small party for her on Saturday so she gets pressies Sat and Sun (lucky girl) and will be a small party as funds drastically depleting until next pay day,hate getting paid same date as hubby nightmare!

Was thinking of hiding eggs on Sat around garden (if weather nice) and having one of those Easter Panatta (sp?) things they are a fiver up Tescos so thought that good...only have 2 nephews and 1 young neice coming all about 5-6 years old and all rest are teenagers about 5 and my 10 year old tweenie and best pal so not many coming.....my DD who is 2 doesnt really have many friends as yet her age they are all 5plus poor thing....

Oh well get on Tesco's delivery I think as no I will be knackered and cannot rust DH to shop for it,can you imagine?
x


----------



## A3my

*marta* - welcome back :happydance:
*frufru* - have a wonderful wedding day, fingers crossed the weather holds out for you. You'll have the best day anyway, its just the best feeling. I was on a high all day :cloud9:
*bexxie* - sounds like you have got a lovely weekend planned for your hope your DD's birthday. Its my DD's 10th birthday on Good Friday, we're off to lazer quest with her friends and then lots of family bits going on. We'll have to make the most of this weekend as next weekend will be hectic :happydance: 
*PG* - you beat me too it again! :haha: I am sooo glad its Friday, its been a long week! 

I had to go home early yesterday becasue I had constant dizzy spells. I know I wouldve advised myself to call MW but needless to say I didnt :blush: seeing how I go today. xx


----------



## Pixie81

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I haven't has time to read through everyone's posts this morning. My midwife's going to be here soon, so I will post a bit later. Finishing work early today, so will have more time later too. Just wanted to share with you that in a moment of madness I decided to drive the 40 minute drive last night to Mamas and Papas. The weather was terrible. It was raining SO hard that we couldn't see the road ahead, but managed to get there 15 minutes before closing. Managed to get all of the outfit that I wanted in the 30% off sale, all except the cardigan. I asked the girl who was working in there if they had any out the back and she said no, that's all thats left, but had I looked at the rail by the till... she took me over there and there was one left AND in the size I wanted! I couldn't believe my luck!!! I'm such a happy bunny now! :bunny: :happydance:

Thought I would put on some pics for you all to see:
 



Attached Files:







DSC01577.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 7









DSC01578.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## msp_teen

Pixie81 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry I haven't has time to read through everyone's posts this morning. My midwife's going to be here soon, so I will post a bit later. Finishing work early today, so will have more time later too. Just wanted to share with you that in a moment of madness I decided to drive the 40 minute drive last night to Mamas and Papas. The weather was terrible. It was raining SO hard that we couldn't see the road ahead, but managed to get there 15 minutes before closing. Managed to get all of the outfit that I wanted in the 30% off sale, all except the cardigan. I asked the girl who was working in there if they had any out the back and she said no, that's all thats left, but had I looked at the rail by the till... she took me over there and there was one left AND in the size I wanted! I couldn't believe my luck!!! I'm such a happy bunny now! :bunny: :happydance:
> 
> Thought I would put on some pics for you all to see:

That outfit it too cute!!


----------



## Windmills

That outfit is adorable! :cloud9:


----------



## Pixie81

I know, I couldn't resist it! I've wanted it for months! So glad I managed to find it in the end. :)


----------



## Windmills

What age is it? It looks kind of big! xx


----------



## Windmills

PS, I'm SO jealous that you're 35 weeks tomorrow Pixie :( By the time I'm 35 weeks your baby could easily be here! xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies - didnt manage to get on yesterday due to presentations at Uni. Its a big relief they are done but I got a low mark on one of my essays so Im praying the presentation mark makes it better so at least I can pass the module, but im not going to worry about it as there is nothing I can do now! 

Frufru - have a wonderful day tomorrow. 

Pixie - that outfit is so cute! 

Windmills - I keep getting jelous of people who are more pregnant ... we were at antenatal last week and they were suggesting we get measured for nursing bras at 36 weeks and a couple of the girls there could already get measured! Im fairly sure i will go overdue, not sure why - but im preparing myself for an extra two weeks of being pregnant! 

Our plans for the weekend are antenatal class tomorrow and then we are doing a clear out of old clothes, putting pictures and shelves up in the nursery, unpacking more things etc I am writing a list so hopefully we will achieve alot over the weekend! Anyway im off to start sorting thru some bits and pieces! x x x


----------



## Janny Wanny

hello all. feeling bad today :(

how is everyone?


----------



## Sarahwoo

Katie your ass must be a lot smaller than mine lol - leggings and me are a def no go now!!! Annoying too . . . . my maternity ones look really comfy :( Might have to wear them around the house when hubby is out lol!!!!

Babyhope sorry to hear you're feeling a bit rubbish, are you still working? Take it easy honey xx

FruFru the hypnobirthing sounds fab!! And good luck with the wedding tomorrow - have an amazing day!!!! One tip - make sure you take some time out with your hubby every now and then and just savour the moment as it were - sit back and take it all in. It goes so quickly, make you have time to remember those special moments and take it all in. 

A3my how are you feeling today? Get those feet up lady!!

Pixie that it the cutest little outfit!!! I'm so glad to managed to get it! I have bought a couple of really cute little outfits frm mamas and papas, they might not got much wear but OMG they are cute!!!

Hi Janny, sorry to hear you're not good today :(

Well I'd better go and get some jobs done, hope you all have a good day!! xx


----------



## Windmills

*Sarah* :rofl: I highly doubt it! I'm just living in long vest tops, boyfriend cardigans and other ass covering things.. Jeans are just toooo uncomfy. Um, I have put crazy weight on my KNEES. Weird, no? 
*H&F* I'm getting serious envy of everyone whose further on than me! My stepbrother's girlfriend is 38 weeks tomorrow and I'm SO jealous. I think she'll go over (not sure why!) but still. Jealousjealousjealous! 

My very bizarre OH has just sent me £150 in a taxi :wacko: God knows how much he paid the driver to not steal it! I was complaining of being skint the past few days because I've had loads of bills to pay and my MA hasn't started yet, so he sent me the money in an envelope just saying 'Buy yourself and Daisy something nice xx' :cloud9: So I'm off into town soon!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Katie you gave me a good giggle there - maybe I'll give the leggings another go with some nice long tops etc :) Good tip - esp if they are comfy!!! Do you think its water retention in your knees? Bless you!

Awwww how cute of your OH sending you money!! Thats so sweet!! Hope you have a nice little shopping trip!!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Aww Katie - thats so sweet of him! Im hoping that Dave will take me shopping later but its doubtful! Im still writing a list of things he needs to do this weekend. Just got my presentation mark back ... that was quick, got 72% so i will have passed that module what a relief! Feel more motivated to get on with my other work now!


----------



## Windmills

Sarah, I bloody hope it's water retention! Otherwise I'm going to have to look into knee exercises :lol: It's just so weird, my jeans don't really fit around my knees :blush: :dohh: 

H&F- Well done on passing! I can't believe you're still managing to do uni work, my head is too full of baby to get anything else accomplised :lol: And you should drop some really subtle hints.. like TAKE ME SHOPPING I NEED X. No point in beating around the bush where important things like shopping are concerned :)


----------



## Cactusgirl

Pixie - cute outfit and yippee it being in the sale!

A3my, Janny and Babyhope- hope you are feeling better

Katie - goodness being £150 in a taxi?!? What a gesture!

Hope&Faith - congratulation what a great mark!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Hope&faith - well done with your mark!! Thats great that you got the result so fast too! Can you put your feet up now or do you have more uni work to do before baby arrives??


----------



## A3my

*sarahwoo* and *CG* - thankyou, I feel less dizzy today but getting lots of BHs :wacko:

*jannywanny* - whats up missy? you feeling poorly bad? :hugs:

*H&F* - well done, fab mark! :flower:

*katie* - I have cankles, when I take my socks off there's a huge ridge where they were :blush: lucky you getting £150! :happydance:

I dont get further on in pregnancy envy :haha: I'm still slightly in denial that its happening! :dohh: xx


----------



## Pixie81

*UPDATE*

Just a quick update,

I saw my midwife this morning and she said she's really not happy with the symptoms I've had over the past 2 weeks (severe itching, loss of apetite, bleeding (plug), reduced movements over past 2 days and was having pains last night too) 

So she's sending me to the hospital for a CTG to be monitored. Not too sure how long its guna take but i've been told to take my hospital bag! Ooh-err! They want to make sure that the itching isn't related to my liver (as I have problems with it) and that the pains I had last night weren't contractions. Got to have MORE blood tests too :growlmad:

Will keep you all updated when I can! Wish me luck! :wacko:


----------



## jolou

katie can u get your OH to send me 150 in a taxi plleeaaasseee :) my knees are looking chubby aswel, most likely is water retention!

sarah my ass aint exactly the smallest thing at the mo (think beyonce style lol) but i wear longer tops over my leggings to hide it, so much comfier than jeans, i only have one pair tho so i have to swap each day with what i wear lol i did have a medium size from new look but had to get the large due to my thighs and what i hope is water retention.

congrats hope&faith on your mark!

pixie that is such a cute outfit!!

frufru cant believe its your wedding tomorrow! ooo last day of being miss!!

well mark is off today so he took sophie to school for me, not that it ment i got a lie in lol i was up at 6:45 to get her ready whilst he stayed in bed till 7:30, i'm not moaning cos me and sophie just sit and eat breakfast without talking much lol when he comes down all hell breaks loose for some reason. we had a quick go of call of duty for an hour this morning before doing anything else lol but i ended up falling asleep for 2 hours! oh well, went to make my lunch only to find my bread was off..grrr so only just got some bread as mark went to the shop before going to the bank.

Dont have much planned for this weekend, just chilling out i think ready for the end of term to start... we need to go shopping tomorrow and need to get the very last thing i need for bubba. 

oh and how much did i laugh this morning, mark didnt realise it was the end of term today, he has monday as an holiday to try and make some progress on some report he has to do for his course, his face was a picture when he realised sophie will be off aswell lol i said dont worry i will no doubt take her out to see my mum so he best get loads of work done! non of this call of duty lark lol


----------



## Pixie81

PS. The Mamas outfit is age 3-6 months. I can't believe i'm 35 weeks tomorrow either. It's gone so fast. My dad's here now to collect my son from school so we're off to the hospital. See yas later!


----------



## jolou

oh pixie so sorry you have to go in but its a good thing she is looking after you!! good luck and keep us updated when you can xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Pixie fingers crossed everything is ok. my lo is having a quiet day today but Iwill try some cold water and see if i can get a wriggle! 

I have 2 more pieces of work and an exam to do before baby arrives but I have three weeks off now so I will crack on with them and hopefully get everything in before LO gets here. 

Trying to convince OH to take me out for dinner tonight but its not looking very promising!


----------



## jolou

men are useless at taking any hints... i tend to always hint at not wanting to cook on a friday/saturday to see if he says lets go out or get a chinese...he never does he always says lets just have salad or waffles and egg...seriously if i let him he would eat waffles and eggs every single bloody day and if i let him cook every single utensil gets used and stresses me out lol


----------



## hope&faith09

Well I have just been looking at the frankie and bennys menu - I think he has got the hint but whether we will actually go out is another story!


----------



## LolaAnn

Ohhh *CactusGirl *thanks so much for the recommendation for Auction Sniper! I put your username in so I hope you get the referral! I used it last night and won an amazing bed!! So happy because we are moving in 2 weeks... just need to get the couches, tv, uhoh!!!! uhoh panic haha. :haha::happydance::dohh:

In other not so fantastic news, I have my third bladder infection of this pregnancy. Luckily I got to the doctors nice and quick so haven't been suffering too much but I really hate to think what these antibiotics are doing to LO :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







bedddddddd.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Cactusgirl

Pixie - fingers crossed and thinking of you. At least your mw is taking the symptoms seriously.

LolaAnn - wow wee that bed is gorgeous!! :happydance: Glad that you found auction sniper useful!! Hope the UTI clears up soon.


----------



## MartaMi

*Pixie81* - wow, that outfit is awsome :thumbup: So sorry that you'll have to go in. You should get to enjoy your pregnancy not be tested all the time :hugs: 
*Windmills* - I'm so happy that I'm only 32 weeks preg. I mean I love being preg and I'm kind of scared what will happen after baby's born.
*Janny Wanny* - sorry you're not feeling good :hugs:
*hope&faith09* - it really is a great feeling to get a good mark.

I'm a member of Estonian Red Cross Youth Association (christ, I'm still counted as young) and have taken part of many projects etc, been a simultane etc and today I got a call inviting me to volunteer in 2-day-children-camp. That is tomorrow and day after that. There will be kids aged 7-12 years. Tomorrow we will be teaching first-aid, teeth hygiene and just some playing, handicraft etc. On second day we'll go to fire station, police department and glass museum. OH told me that I don't have any chance saying no so I'm going. I'm pretty nervous already because I havent taught first-aid for some time :shrug: 
Ughh, so much of quiet weekend at home with OH :dohh:


----------



## Windmills

Good luck at the hospital Pixie :kiss: xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Hope everything goes OK Pixie.. :hugs:

Just ordered take out! :happydance:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Pixie hope everything is okay!

LolaAnn thats a lovely bed!! Sorry to hear that youv'e got another UTI . . . hope it clears up soon!!

Marta where do you get your energy from????!!! I'm very impressed, hope you have a lovley weekend!!

PG Yay for your take away!!! 

Hope & Faith hope you got your Frankie and Bennys!!! I love it there, we have a bit of a habit for popping in for their special lunch time menu at the moment . . . hope we can still do that when the baby arrives!!!!

Well I've had a nice day, had a sleep in and then had a relaxing day not doing much lol!! Went into town with hubby as I needed to post some things I've sold on e-bay and pop to the bank with some cheques . . . and OMG I felt like my legs were going to fall off lol!!! Some days I can walk about no problem, other times every step is a step too many!!

So what are everyones plans for the weekend? I haven't really got anything organised, hubby is working so I think I'll just be getting stuff done around the house and things, might have a drive to see my mum and dad . . . or even better see if they want to come and see me :) 

Oh, and I have a quick question for you all too!! Where do you feel most of your babies movements? And do you know what position your baby is in? I'm pretty sure that my baby is still transverse, I feel most of my movements at the sides of my bump - and I get funny shapes poking out on the sides of my bump too. So I was kinda thinking that my baby must still be transverse? But I'm not sure where you would feel movement if baby was head down? When you see pics in the books etc at this stage they look so squished up . . . arms and legs all over lol!!!


----------



## Windmills

I hate Frankie & Benny's, as I so often state on here :lol: 

Oh, and my baby is head down and I feel all the movement at the sides :wacko: so don't lose hope! She's got her head down, and her bum up by my ribs somewhere and all her limbs curled round on my right side :)


----------



## Sarahwoo

Oohhh thats good Katie!! I'm hoping he has moved, my next midwife appointment is at 36 weeks so I won't find out for sure until then . . . fingers crossed!!


----------



## A3my

my LO is head down and I feel all the movements on my right side. sometimes I get kicks that are almost round my back.

*pixie* - really hope all is OK :hugs:

DH has put "The Hurt Locker" on, I'm not really feeling it :(


----------



## MartaMi

*Sarahwoo* - I guess LO is constantly turning around but most of his movements are towards my ribs. I don't know why he likes to beat them up.

OMG, it's 12.41am and I'm supposed to get up 7am :wacko: Last chance to go to bed. Only 6 hours for sleeping :dohh:


----------



## insomnimama

Yep Sarah, at this stage they are big enough to have their head down and be bumping you on both sides with butt and feet :rofl: That's what mine is doing as well.

In other news: nine more weeks!


----------



## DWandMJ

Yea! Got a call stating my glucose test was good and there don't appear to be any antibodies present, so no need for a rhogam shot.
DH got the mini chandelier installed in the babies room, so we're one step closer :)


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies.... I'm celebrating right now cause today was my last day of work for over a week! Wish I could say it was the start of my maternity leave - but I'll take whatever break I can get! Most people thought I wouldn't be back after spring break! I wish! I will still have nearly 4 weeks after if I make it till my due date! 

*Cactus* - I know what you mean about the pants. I only have ONE pair of over-bump ones, and they are the only comfortable pair anymore! The rest drive me crazy! I should have bought more - but hate to waste the money now with only a few weeks to go!

And my belly button has disappeared. Its just all flat now! Its very weird.

Those Huggies look interesting. I haven't seen them advertised yet! I will keep my eyes open though!

*Pixie* - AACK! I hope your hospital visit goes okay and you don't have to stay in! Its a little early still for baby to come yet too! Keep us posted on that!

I'm addicted to cereal too. Except I eat all the junk ones - right now my favorite is Cocoa Pebbles. Yum. 

And I totally feel your pain with the itching! My arms itch so bad that I scratch till I bleed and end up with scabs everywhere. Its lovely. :roll: I wish I could say its just a pregnancy thing - but nope - I have this all the time! It seems to be worse during pregnancy though - with my skin being so extra dry. I use Aveeno Soothing Body wash in the shower - and the lotion too. It helps a little.

I wouldn't be too worried about what the package said on that lotion. If your pharmacist said its okay - it probably is. The company is just trying to be extra cautious. If it was really unsafe it would have said DO NOT USE during pregnancy, not NOT RECOMMENDED. Kwim?? 

The outfit you got is ADORABLE. You better get some good pics of her in it - especially since you went through so much trouble to get it! I'd get some professional pics done it! 

*Pussy Galore* - I'm surprised to hear that the GBS test isn't routine over there... its supposed to be a pretty serious complication for baby if you have it and don't know before delivery. Hmmm.... And its basically impossible to KNOW if you have it without the test cause there are generally no symptoms...
I get my test done at my next appt (Friday) - I'll be 36 weeks then. I think its a good idea that you have decided to get checked for it. I would recommend that everyone does really... Not that I'm an expert or anything!

'

*Lola* - That bed is gorgeous! LOVE IT!
Hope your infection clears up quick too! If its not one thing - its another - right?


----------



## maybebaby3

pixie - hope all goes well.

hope&faith - well done!

frufru - have a wonderful wedding!

katie - how lovely of your OH!

sarahwoo - hope LO turns, there's still time!

logansmama - hooray 4 easter hols! here we dont start them til thursday and then we have a wk off and then i go back 2 work 4 3wks until i am 39wks, cant wait!

i have not been on here very much as have been 2 busy :( hope i havent missed out on 2 much as have only read the last couple of pages of posts on here!

am glad that i have reached the 34 week mark as that means if i were 2 go in2 labour they would let me deliver in the hospital here instead of sending me off 2 spain! it's been a very stressful weeks on all angles so i was worried about going in2 prem labour (bet i go overdue onw :haha: )

OH is still in bed. i'm hoping maybe we can do something nice 2day as it is sunny. we shall see. last night he was definately not in the mood 2 do anything so i shall keep my fingers crossed he wakes up more positive (and b4 2pm!) hope u all have a wonderful weekend xxx


----------



## Cactusgirl

Cannot believe our lovely Frufru is getting married today!! It is so exciting!!
The weather seems to be better than predicted so hopefully she will have a dry day!

Sarahwoo - my LO is head down and curled round to the right. I tend to feel movement mainly bottom left which is probably arms and top right which I am presuming is legs.

I think I am starting to get the nesting urge - I NEVER want to tidy up and have already uncontrollably put away a mountain of laundry this morning which has been there for a month!!

I think I can kiss goodbye once and for all to my sex life this pregnancy (not that it has been that often anyway!) I had a shower last night and was rubbing oil into my breasts and tummy and DH did not even glance up from his iphone! Oh well!

Have a good weekend everyone!
x


----------



## Sarahwoo

Morning All!

A big thanks to you all who popped your babies position / movements on here, I still have no idea how my baby is laying but its given me more hope that he's gone head down. I guess if I keep on bouncing on my ball hopefully he'll def be head down by 36 weeks - eek thats not really long now!!!!

Yay for FruFru and her wedding - fingers crossed for the weather!

CG I was hoping my nesting might have kicked in, I woke up at half seven full of energy and thought oohhhh I'll get up, get breakfast and then get the ironing done and the laundry started. I actually got up, got brekkie, came on here and now I'm thinking it might be time for a little nap before I do anything else lol!!!!!

Hope everyone has a lovely day!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Sarahwoo said:


> Morning All!
> 
> 
> CG I was hoping my nesting might have kicked in, I woke up at half seven full of energy and thought oohhhh I'll get up, get breakfast and then get the ironing done and the laundry started. I actually got up, got brekkie, came on here and now I'm thinking it might be time for a little nap before I do anything else lol!!!!!

Yeah think the nesting was short lived tbh (maybe like contractions, the feelings will become stronger and longer in time! Thinking it is time for a quick rest and to catch up with Coach Trip!


----------



## abz

holy moly!! i don't know how many pages i just read but it was too many!! ha. 

i wanted to pop on this morning to wish frufru a HAPPY WEDDING DAY!! :D :D have a truly wonderful day honey. looking forward to some photos :)

sorry you had to go into hospital pixie. how are you? how did it go?

there were lots of things i wanted to comment on, but can't for the life of me remember what they were... so sorry about that :) 

oh. good to have you back marta :)

i was at the midwife yesterday. three weeks ago i was measuring 4cm ahead. this time, at 31.5 weeks i was measuring in at 31.5cm... so strange. so that extra scan i thought i might get is nowhere to be found, ha. personally i think that LO had sunk to my back as she seems to do sometimes, but it may be that i am losing tummy from slimming world? 

sorry about the lack of food talk... but doing sw i haven't really been eating things that weren't cooked by me. and i don't find much of that that exciting, ha. although i did discover how to make carbonara with fat free fromage frais and eggs and damn it's fine!!

am off out bowling tonight (well, watching people bowl) and since i'm at work until 7, then bowling at 8 it's going to be a LONG day... don't know when i'm going to have chance to eat or anything. and the weather is quite nice today too (hope it is where you are frufru) so i want to be out of this office!!

well, given that it took me forever to catch up i really should get some work done again. ha.

abz xx


----------



## Windmills

Has anyone heard from Pixie yet? :shrug: Thinking she maybe had to stay in over night? 
I just had fried rice for breakfast, oops. Well I've been awake since 5 so it didn't feel like breakfast time :lol: Does anyone know if it's possible to develop allergies in pregnancy? I've noticed whenever I eat Chinese food lately it makes me itch like a madwoman. 

Frufru, have a lovely day, I bet you look amazing and make sure you post some pictures! :kiss:


----------



## Widger

Hello ladies :hi:

I've been AWOL for weeks it seems... no, it actually is more like months I think. :haha:

I've been so busy with work but yesterday I finished wooo hoooo. So so happy to be off as feeling pretty exhausted at the moment and want to make the most of my freedom, be spontaneous and rest before my little one arrives :) Defo will be nesting next few weeks. Determined to get this house sorted - furniture etc so will be surfing the net looking for items :yipee: and then on to baby things :)

Will try and look back over the posts I have missed.... boy, what a task.

Frufru - thinking of you today. Hope it was all you have ever dreamed of :hugs:

Windmills - not sure on allergies but suppose anything is possible in pregnancy. Maybe it is some sort of herb used in cooking?


----------



## Pixie81

Hi Ladies, I'm 35 weeks today! :happydance:

Sorry it's taken me so long but i'm finally back with an update on what happened to me yesterday:

Well my midwife came to my house in the afternoon for my check up. Everything was fine with my blood pressure, urine, etc. But after looking at my blood test results again she wasn't happy with them as they seemed a bit high, especially with all the symptoms i've been having. For over 2 weeks now i've been really itchy, off my food, being sick, had a show last weekend, and also had some pains on thursday night which were coming every 10 mins, but only lasting 2-3 seconds each (I now realise these were Braxton Hicks!-i've never had them before) Also had reduced fetal movements past 2 days.

Anyway, my midwife made loads of calls to the hospital, and although they were full up in the fetal health unit, they agreed to give me a CTG on labour ward. I was told to go to pathology first and get some bloods done and also to take an overnight bag!

We got to pathology where they took about 5 tubes of blood and then got to the Labour ward at about 4pm and was shown to a bed where we sat and waited til about 4:20pm before anyone came to see us. I was hooked up to the CTG machine where they measured the baby's heart rate and my uterous to see if it was contracting at all. I was supposed to be on the machne for half an hour, but it ended up over an hour!

Everything was fine with the baby and I wasn't having contractions which is great. But when the midwife spoke to the registrar she looked at my notes and my LFT's and confirmed I now DO have Obstetric Choleostasis, even though they told me last week I didn't have it. :growlmad: I have now got to take Vitamin K tablets every day, and they have also prescribed piriton, and calamine lotion to help with the itching. I've got to go back on monday for more blood tests, which will be sent to Birmingham for some reason(?!) I have to have 2 CTG's every week from now on, a growth scan of the baby, a scan of my liver and blood tests every week to check my liver function.

I am so worried. I'm hoping i'll be induced at 37 weeks as I don't want to risk stillbirth if left till full term (this will be in 2 weeks time and on DH's Brother's birthday!!). I just hope it won't be at 38 weeks as that'll be my birthday on 17th April!

I was home 3 hours later, so didn't need my hospital bag after all! Lol.

They measured my bump at the hospital and she's measuring quite big - 39cm! So not sure if I will need to buy any premature/early baby clothes. I have 3 early baby sleepsuits just in case. DH will have to go and buy more if we need them. I've been feeling the baby move much more since I had the CTG which is a good thing at least. I have just got to wait for the hospital to call me now when my prescription is in for the vitamin K, etc as the pharmacy closed before we left last night.

Her head is currently down which is great. She has her back curved round the right side of my bump and her feet just under my ribs on the left, which keep poking out and moving across my belly slightly every now and again! It's so weird to watch.

I'm in bed at the moment. DH has been downstairs for 3 hours trying to fit a new tap in the kitchen. However he has just snapped it so has had to go and buy a new one. More bloody expense! Taps aren't cheap. So i'm dying for the loo and a shower, and still haven't had any breakfast but there's no water and no tap in the kitchen!! Grrrr. Think i'm going to go back to sleep til he gets home.:sleep:

Hope all you ladies are having a nice weekend... especially Frufru! Good luck for your wedding today huni! I hope you have a beautiful day! I can't wait to see photos!!! :wedding:

I'm sorry I haven't managed to read through everyone elses posts this morning. Still feeling a bit Blah. Will hopefully catch up with you all later when i'm feeling a bit better.

Have a nice day :flower:


----------



## Janny Wanny

morning all


----------



## Windmills

Oh that sounds like a stressful evening for you Pixie :( I'm glad your MW picked up on it though, and that they're going to be monitoring you so closely :hugs:
Hope you get back to sleep soon, no water is bad news! Have you got everything organised incase they decide to induce you early? That'd send me into a mad panic as I'm not organised at all :lol: xx


----------



## Pixie81

Yes, everything is ready. Been ready for weeks! Lol. Its just the smaller baby clothes I may need to buy. But will see how big she is when she's born. Can't believe I might have a baby in my arms in 2 weeks time!! So exciting, but i'm also really worried. As you say though, they will be monitoring me closely so will hopefully pick up on things quicker.

I have "The Pregnancy Bible" by Dr Anne Deans (does anyone else have this book?) and it says that babies born at 35 weeks have a 99% chance of survival without any major problems, and at 37 weeks they're classed as full term. So hopefully all will be ok and i won't have to stay too long in hospital.


----------



## Widger

Glad they finally picked it up Pixie. A friend at work had this and was induced at 37 weeks too. At least they know now and I'm sure they won't leave you any later xxx


----------



## abz

so glad that you finally got proper attention and now they are recognising it and monitoring you honey. hope the calamine helps with the itching!!


----------



## Pixie81

Widger said:


> Glad they finally picked it up Pixie. A friend at work had this and was induced at 37 weeks too. At least they know now and I'm sure they won't leave you any later xxx

Thanks Widger,

Do you know how long your friend had to stay in hospital for after the birth? Was the baby OK? x


----------



## abz

i'm sure things will be fine at 37 weeks honey. that is classed as full term... big hugs. it must be so worrying. but now they are aware they'll take good care of you and LO.


----------



## Smidge

my next door neighbours baby was born at 34 weeks and she was perfectly healthy she came home within 24 hours and both my sis in laws babies were born almost 3 weeks early and she came home with 24 hours

i think its just as long as the baby is doing ok


----------



## Widger

She wasn't in that long if I remember rightly, just a few days or so and her baby was a gorgeous baby girl who is now 1.5 years old!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Hey Pixie, good to see you our out of hospital, and that they seem to be taking very good care of you :)

My friend recently has her baby at 35 weeks and she was out of hospital very quickly, just like a full term baby as far as I'm aware. Like I think someone else said if baby is okay, feeding etc okay, they have no real reason for keeping you in.

Try not to worry honey! xx


----------



## Pixie81

Thats good to know. I really don't want a long hospital stay. I was so bored for the 3 hours I was in there yesterday. I can't imagine being in there for a few days! Must be torture. I would miss my husband and DS too much too, being away from them for more than one night.

Another thought i've just had... my TENS machine won't be here in time! Just had to call Boots to see if they can send it a week earlier but the office is closed. I've left a message for them to call me back.


----------



## muddles

*Pixie81* glad they have finally pulled their finger out and found out what is wrong with you. At least they will monitor you carefully and great if you get to meet LO a little bit early 37 weeks is full term so sure baby will be absolutely fine. 

*Frufru* Hope you are having an amazing wedding day. Look forward to seeing the pictures. 

Went to a breastfeeding workshop this morning with my H. It was quite useful as we were shown how to latch properly, we were introduced to the people who help with feeding initially when you are in the hospital, as well as being given info about the drop in clinics they have for if you are struggling. Lots of support out there. They did tell us at the start that they had to explain that this workshop was about breastfeeding so would be biased towards bf as apparently they had a complaint once that it didn't cover bottle feeding. :lol: 

Having loads of BH today and got a bad cold. On the plus side baby is wriggling away happily every so often with the occassional bout of hiccups coming from ever so slightly above my lady area :rofl:


----------



## A3my

Hi, just popped in quick to see how *pixie* was - so glad they've finally sorted you out so you know whats going on! Very exciting that you'll most likely meet your DD in 2 weeks! :baby: 37 weeks will be fine, she'll be fully grown. xx

*muddles* - thats where I feel my LO's hiccups :haha:

my mum just rang and asked if her and her friends could just pop by to see me pregnant! she said all you have to do is open the door! :blush: i said noooo, I dont want to be an exhibit. except i feel mean now but really, at weekends I look like a fat slob and its highly unsightful :) x


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey everyone,

Glad they have sorted you out pixie ... our friend had her baby at 36 weeks and all was fine! 

We went to frankie and bennys last night it was so yummy! As for my list of things to do today ... there are 17 things on it and so far nothing has been crossed off so im not sure how far we are going to get this weekend! Right im off to soak in the bath my pelvis is hurting so much today! Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## Pussy Galore

Glad you and your LO are OK Pixie.. and that they are going to monitor you closely :)

In relation to bloods being sent to Brum, I think the National Screening Service operates from there... certainly here I had most of my bloods done at my local hospital, but some were sent to Brum and took an extra 2-3 days to process as a result :wacko:


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies! Had a LONG day today... First I took DS to this awesome little place called "Latte Fun"... it was really cool - like an indoor playground... had an inground trampoline and foam pit to slide or jump into, a bounce house, and tons of toys - dress up stuff - really cool things. He had a blast. And for the parents they have a cafe area - where you can lounge on comfy furniture and watch your kids play. It was nice. We stayed for hours. I think we will be going a lot in the summer when its too hot outside to do much - (and with a newborn we won't be swimming much...).

Anyhow - while we were there I actually had to RUN to the bathroom and throw-up. Not sure why... it was odd. I haven't puked in a long time! I felt a little better after that. BUT was exhausted. When we got home we both took a long nap.

THEN we we went out and FINALLY got DS's mattresses for his bunk bed - and sheets and all! ITs all set up and its one more thing I can cross off my list! HOORAY! Love crossing to-do's off!

He is currently attempting to sleep in his own bed / own room for the first time in his life! Awwww.... I'd say I'm gonna miss him, but I have a feeling he'll be in my bed soon! We'll see!

Anyhow..... That was my day!


Pixie - Glad they figured everything out and will be monitoring you close. I hope all goes well for you. My neice was born at 37 weeks and was totally fine! She is 7 now and VERY smart!



Cactusgirl said:


> I think I can kiss goodbye once and for all to my sex life this pregnancy (not that it has been that often anyway!) I had a shower last night and was rubbing oil into my breasts and tummy and DH did not even glance up from his iphone! Oh well!
> x

Aww Cactus - Don't feel bad. I've only had sex twice in the past 35 weeks. WTF?? I've given up until/unless I need DH to help out for induction purposes!


----------



## LogansMama

Oh my - almost forgot - FRU - hope your wedding was PERFECT! Can't wait to see some pictures!


----------



## Frufru

Morning Ladies :wave:

I have snuck on here this morning while I have my morning cuppa to see what you have all been up to. We are entertaining family and friends all day and evening so I must not stay on too long.

I hope you are all well and enjoying your weekends.

I just wanted to say a MASSIVE THANK YOU to all of you for your kind wishes and support for my wedding. The day was simply magical and the weather was kind to us aswell :thumbup: It really was everything we could have hoped for and more :cloud9: I will sort out some pictures in due course as they arrive.

Thank you again for being such fantastic ladies :hugs:

Lots of love Mrs J xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning Mrs J/Mrs Frufru!!

Glad you had a wonderful day!! Can't wait to see some pics :)

Logansmama.. sounds like you had a productive day too!!


----------



## Windmills

I'm glad all went well Frufru, you sound soo happy :cloud9:


----------



## maybebaby3

frufru - glad u had a lovely day!

pixie - glad they know what is wrong and they are keeping a close eye on you. 2 of my friends had babies at 35wks and didnt have 2 stay in any longer than normal. 37wks is considered full term anyway so there shouldnt be any problems. hope the itching subsides!

a3my - i cant believe your mum's friends wanted 2 pop round just 2 c your bump!

logansmama - that play area sounds great. wish we had one here! nearest soft play areas are across the border in spain!!!

DH is off playing squash now. i dont know what we are going 2 do later but prob not much. my in laws kept the kids yesterday afternoon so we could go up 2 the mothercare in malaga in spain (about 1.5hrs drive) and browse peacefully. i got a changing bag, parasol 4 pram, 2 nursing bras and 2 vest tops with clips 4 feeding. so basically spent quite a bit. the kids want 2 go 2 the crocodile park in spain 2day but we planned 2 take them over the easter break and spread the costs out a bit. apparently they can hold baby crocodiles. i bet they wont when it comes 2 it tho!!! have a nice sunday xxx


----------



## insomnimama

Awww Congrats once again on your wedding, Frufru :hugs:

Pixie am glad they're now doing a proper job of monitoring you. :hugs: 

Logan's Mama what a coincidence- we did the indoor playground thing yesterday too! March went in like a lamb and is going out like a lion. *sigh* Am hoping we get some more outdoor playground time in soon as the indoor play places here are not cheap, esp. with more than one kid.

And on a final note: two more months till my section!


----------



## LogansMama

Insomini - Our Playground was $10, plus $5 for siblngs... Kids under 2 are free. And its good for the whole day... I know a lot charge by the hour though. I only really took him for the trampoline - its his favorite thing in the world. I used to take him to gymnastics - and thats $10 for an hour, and they only offer it at certain days/times (normally while I'm working!). That place is a gold mine though - I wish I could open something like it!

FruFru - So glad you had a great day! Enjoy the rest of your weekend!


----------



## LogansMama

Oh - and my DS slept all the way through the night in his own room! So proud of him! Well - actually he stayed in until 6:15 this morning - then came into my bed, but thats still awesome! He said it was "too dark in there"... I told him if he had just slept another 30 minutes, the sun would have been up and it wouldn't have been dark at all! I'll have to get him a nightlight before bedtime tonight! Last night I had the regular lights on until he fell asleep.


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning ladies - I feel so rough today, i have been sick and now am going back to bed. Not sure why im feeling so bad but it feels just like first trimester again ... please dont let it get that bad again fingers crossed im just having a bad day. 

Anyway im off to bed with a hot drink, hope everyone is having a nice day x x x


----------



## Cactusgirl

Pixie - so glad it was finally diagnosed for you. Fingers crossed now you should be advised the best course of action from here. My friend had her baby at 37 weeks and was treated like he was full term.

Frufru - soooo happy to hear you had such a fantastic day!! Enjoy married life!

Hope&Faith - sorry to hear you are poorly. Hope it is just a one off day.

Logansmama - that play area sounds great and nice to have a place for the parents to relax too!

Not really done much this weekend, paid off our Mothercare babyplan and caught up with some friends.

DH dropped another clanger yesterday. I told him one of my friends and her 1yr old is coming to stay in a couple of weeks for the night on a Weds. And he said that he was not happy about it as it was a work night and he did not want to be woken in the night by the baby waking him up. I was gobsmacked to be honest and told him to go away and think about what is going to be happening probably EVERY night in a few weeks time. Sometimes I really think he has no idea about what is coming???? :growlmad::shrug:


----------



## LogansMama

Cactus - Your dh sounds like he is already afraid and knows whats in store soon - and wants to enjoy the peace and quiet while he can - maybe? Could that be it? Either way though - I doubt a 1 year old will be waking him during the night.... most 1 year olds sleep through...or if they DO wake up, it won't disturb the whole house or anything! 

And in a few weeks "probably every night"... LOL - no - IT WILL BE EVERY NIGHT - at least in the beginning! And it won't just be one time... it will be every couple hours during the night. He's in for a rude awakening if he doesn't know that. Men can be so dense!

My husband got off lucky with that last time cause I nursed, so he never had to get up in the night with baby. The worst for him was waking up for a second to the sound of a crying baby, then drifting back to sleep as soon as I had him latched on! And he STILL acted annoyed by it. GRRR. If only we could trade places with them for a day or two (or ten) LOL.


----------



## Sarahwoo

Congrats FruFru - so pleased to hear that the day went well and that it was all you hoped for :) 

Hope&Faith sorry to hear your not feeling well today, fingers crosssed you wake up feeling better.

CG I don't think my hubby realises how lucky he is - he works nights so I'll be doing the waking up in the night thing on my own most of the time, and then during the day when he's alseep I'll be up and about. Its a good job really though as he's such a grumpy sod when he's tired!! And hopefully he'll watch baby for a few hours in the afternoon so I can have a nap - hopefully!!

Well I'm having a nice relaxing day - I got up at about eight (no idea why - I just woke up and was wide awake lol!!) and did a few bits, then fell asleep on the sofa (this is becoming a habit!!) and missed some auctions I was watching on e-bay - grr!! So then I've just been doing some housework and things.

Katie - inspired by your lovely self I gave my leggings another try today!! I've got them on with a really long tunic style maternity top which I haven't worn before as I wasn't sure what to wear it with :) And I've got a big cardie for if I go out. Well I am soooo comfy! And it actually looks quite nice I think - my ass is nicely covered up! So thank you very, very much for the inspiration!!

I've also just been sat here eating pineapple as I've had horrible acid and IT WORKS!! Yay! So thats to whoever gave that tip too - much better than constantly gulping down gavisgon and munching rennies!!

Hope everyone is having a good day :)


----------



## Sarahwoo

And the birthing ball exercises link is working again - yay!!! Here we go ladies:

https://www.supernanny.co.uk/Advice...es-and-stretches-with-your-birthing-ball.aspx


----------



## MrsJaredLeto

I'm due 14th May baby girl! 

xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

MrsJaredLeto said:


> I'm due 14th May baby girl!
> 
> xx

Welcome!!!!! You're due the day after me!!! How are you doing?


----------



## MrsJaredLeto

Sarahwoo said:


> MrsJaredLeto said:
> 
> 
> I'm due 14th May baby girl!
> 
> xx
> 
> Welcome!!!!! You're due the day after me!!! How are you doing?Click to expand...

I'm really good thanks you? And excited, less than 7 weeks to go!! xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

MrsJaredLeto said:


> Sarahwoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsJaredLeto said:
> 
> 
> I'm due 14th May baby girl!
> 
> xx
> 
> Welcome!!!!! You're due the day after me!!! How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm really good thanks you? And excited, less than 7 weeks to go!! xxClick to expand...

I'm very good - the normal aches and pains I think but I've finished work now so I'm SOOOOOOOOO much better now I don't have to get up early and sit at a desk all day!!

Less than seven weeks - eek!! Sometimes it feels ages away and sometimes it feels way too close!!


----------



## muddles

Hello all! 

Added you *MrsJaredLeto*. Welcome. Glad you had a great wedding day *frufru*. As for me nothing to report, did just post a thread as someone has stolen all my energy and I want it back! :rofl:


----------



## MartaMi

*FruFru* - late congrats for your weddings :flower: 
*Pixie81* - glad that they're finally taking good care of you.
*LogansMama* - good to hear you liked your day. I'm sure your DS will be quite happy in his own room in his own bed if you put nightlamp on.
*maybebaby3* - oh god, I don't even wanna think about buying babystuff althouh I love shopping :wacko: 
*Cactusgirl *- we have things viceversa. OH knows what is going to happen and I'm the fool who doesn't know anything :haha:
*MrsJaredLeto* - welcome :flower:

I had such a great weekend but coming to home wasn't that delightful. Talk about that tomorrow but now going to sleep.


----------



## LogansMama

Well - I had a productive day. Finally got the stinking clothes rod for the closet I've been wanting. Wouldn't think that would have been such a chore - but I had to go to like 10 stores to find what I needed! STUPID for something so simple. 

And I also picked up the Eve Prim Oil. Took one. Gonna take another one later. Waiting to see if this first one has any noticeable bad side effects... I am so anxious to go to the doc on Friday now... I'm curious to see if my cervix will have softened up or anything cause by then I will have been taking the EPO for 5-6 days... Between that and the RLT, I hope SOMETHING is happening in there. 

Sarah - Thanks for the link. Gonna check it out in a minute!

MrsJared - Welcome and Congrats.

Marta - Glad you had a nice trip - sorry your homecoming wasn't great though!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Evening All!

Glad you had a great weekend Marta, sorry to hear that coming home wasn't so great :(

LogansMama I bought my Raspberry Leaf Tea on Saturday but I haven't tried it yet - I'm wondering if I should start with one cup a day now or wait until 35/36 weeks . . . what is everyone else doing?

Well I've had a quiet day, not done much really!! Hubby got in a bit of a huff about our neighbour . . . . I completely agree with him on the subject but I guess men deal with things differently lol - I want to just go and do something about it, he huffs and puffs and decides we should move house lol!!! 

Well I think I'm going to go in search of something sweet . . . . had a lovely pizza for tea but I need a pudding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

x


----------



## LogansMama

Sarah - I started the RLT at 32/33 weeks with 1 cup a day... Moved up to 2 cups the following week, and am just up to 3 cups a day now. I'm sure you will be fine starting with 1 cup a day now. Its supposed to be safe to use throughout pregnancy...


----------



## modo

Hi girls! Is anyone throwing up again? I seem to throw up after dinner now. I don't know why it is happening. Do I have a bug or is it something else?

ETA OMG I just noticed that I have moved up a box!!!!!!


----------



## insomnimama

Modo- so THAT's when we move up a box. I am (im)patiently waiting :rofl:


----------



## LogansMama

modo - I seem to be throwing up again lately too. Just started yesterday. Thought it was a fluke - but now today too.... hmmmmm.... not too long left though. I'll survive.


----------



## LogansMama

And I move into the *last box* in 3 more days! (I cheated and faked the ticker thing till I figured it out! LOL)


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning ladies! 

Well I have serious Monday morning blues today :cry:... but at least it is only a four day week at work!!

I bought some raspberry leaf tablets and started yesterday.. but I bought the ones from Holland & Barrett which are only 450mg (I think) so I only took one, the plan being to up the dosage to 2/3 tablets at about 35/36 weeks.

I've also read about taking EPO.. but am not sure about putting it where the sun doesn't shine!! :blush:

Am I right in thinking you can take this orally from about 35/36 weeks? What are the benefits? I hadn't heard about this until I read threads on here!!

At this rate I am going to be rattling during the last 4 weeks with the amount of pills!! :haha:


----------



## Janiepops

Right, I can't actually believe I've been in 3rd tri for over 4 weeks now and not asked to be added to this!!! :dohh:

So could you please pencil me in for 29th May with a wee yellow bubba!!! xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Hi Janiepops!! Welcome!!

PG Where abouts in Holland and Barratt were the RLT tablets?? I went in the other day and bought some teabags but I really wanted the tablets, however I didn't have a clue where the tablets would be!!

What does EPO do??

Well I'm popping into work later, today would have been my last day so I'm going in to say goodbye to everyone and finish up some admin, hand in my security pass etc. I think it'll really feel like I've finished then - yay!! 

Have a lovely day everyone!!

x


----------



## Pussy Galore

Welcome janiepops!!

Sarah.. I found the raspberry leaf tea tablets by all of the pregnancy stuff! They actually sell pregnacare tablets too which I spotted straight away and they were on the same shelf..

Enjoy your last day... I am so jealous!!

Not sure about the benefits of EPO... might reasearch it later!


----------



## Windmills

I can't believe it's Monday already :( I still hate Mondays even though I've finished work, they're so lonely!


----------



## LogansMama

Well - Its Monday Morning and I am SOOOOO happy cause I am lounging in bed instead of going to work in a horrendous thunder storm! GOTTA LOVE spring break! If only this were my maternity leave - but hey - any time off right now is better than nothing!

Pussy Galore - The EPO is supposed to help soften your cervix - so it will thin out easier. You aren't supposed to start it till like week 34/35 though... The RLT is supposed to make your contractions more effective so your cervix dilates easier. I'm not sure about the dosage for the RL tablets - I've just been drinking the tea.


----------



## MartaMi

*modo* - maybe you just eat too much?
*Janiepops *- welcome :flower: 

Anyway, about last night. As you know kids' mom works abroad and in the beginning of last week she came to Estonia for two weeks. She took kids and went to his parents' place, was there for almost whole week. Yesterday she brought kids back because spring holiday got over and school started today. When I got home from camp she was there. We sat down and talked what kids had done this week and so on. She started hinting that she would like to take kids for this week also. I had enough and said that kids have school plus they missed one week before spring holiday because we went on trip which was actually planned to be on spring holiday but we made it earlier because she decided to take kids on their holiday. So no way I'm going to let them miss one more week. Then she said that she thinks it would be great to spend that week with kids. She wants that because she has to go away for 2 months again etc. Camone, she went away in the beginning of January, was supposed to come back after 2 monts but stayed almost 3 months and me with OH had to calm down kids and comfort them why mom isn't coming. Now she is hinting that she wants to stay here? Because kids were there also I asked them to leave and then asked her if she really thinks I want her in to my home? Yeah, she thought that. So I should be with her alone at home for long days until kids arrive from school and for what? So that she could be with them for 2 hours? They have school stuff to do, they have their own house chores to do. Me and OH want our time, I want to prepare LO's stuff and I really don't want her here. So she said okay. Went to say goodbye to kids. When she was gone I went to put kids to sleep. They rejected me, didn't talk, let me do anything etc. Okay, she had said something to kids I thought. Sent OH and he found out. She had said to kids that I don't want her here and to be with them. She told everything we had talked to kids and made it look even worse. Today morning I slept, didn't made them breakfest or anything. Janely is at home already but I haven't talked to her. Haven't even properly seen her. Have to talk with these two, explain what and why I said but I don't even want to do that. She went to her parents' place for day and is arriving in couple of hours to spend some time with kids. I'm going to my parents' place for that time. Don't want to see her.
OH agrees with my opinion but don't want to tell that to her or the kids. Well he has to.


----------



## Cactusgirl

Janiepops - welcome to Maybabies!

Martami - goodness what a return home for you. I cannot believe she was suggesting she stays WITH you?! As if you would want that at anytime but with a baby on the way?! Your DH needs to stand up and show that the decision is a joint one not just you saying no or else it is not fair on your relationships with the children. Hope they understand soon.

I am absolutely knackered this afternoon - just had my lunch and can hardly keep my eyes open. If there was a sofa somewhere I would go and have a quick nap!

I am feeling huge at the moment - bump seems to be on a right growth spurt at the moment. I don't know how much bigger it can get in the next 7 weeks?! I keep catching doors on it as forget how big I am when I am opening the doors.

By the way any ladies on Spartone? Tesco are doing 3 for 2 at the moment!


----------



## mummymercedes

im due on the 26th of may 2010 with a little blue boy! :kiss:


----------



## Janny Wanny

afternoon ladies :)


----------



## Sarahwoo

Martia big hugs for you :hugs::hugs: I can't believe she actually thought it would be okay for her to stay with you!! What planet is this woman on!! I have a step son and I tolerate hubbys ex for the sake of the child but I wouldn't have her in my house for a cup of tea never mind to stay!!!!! Been a step mum is a really thankless task, and its so hard. I've knonw my step son since he was 4 (hes now 14), he was lovely when he was little, then his mothers nasty words took effect and he was horrible until he was about 12, he's okay now but its been the hardest thing in our relationship by miles. I hope you get things sorted out - the kids really need to realise that you're not the bad guy here, though I know thats not easy even though you are soooo not the bad guy!!

Well I have now officially finished work - yay!!! Typically my manager hadn't even told anyone I was coming in, so no one was expecting me. The girls had all been planning a little baby shower type thing so they were all a bit gutted not to have done anything. I don't really mind, but I know they were looking forward to it maybe more that me lol, so I feel a bit sorry for them. Maybe I'll see if they all want to go out for tea one night. One of the girls was almost in tears - I always organise stuff like leaving pressies, birthday gifts etc so I think she felt bad that they had nothing sorted for me. I guess thats what happens when your manager is an unorganised bloke lol!!! I'm happy enough just to have finished work - woo hoo!!!!!

x


----------



## Pixie81

Afternoon girls. How are you all doing? I have just got back from my Gastroenterologist appointment. Didn't really say much. They just want to run some more tests and see me again 2 months after the baby's been born to make sure my liver hs settled back down after the choleostasis.

I've got to go for a growth scan at 9:40am tomorrow morning and then go back to the hospital at 3pm for another CTG. The nearest hospital is in the next town so there will be a lot of driving to and from the hospital which is a pain. At least they're looking after me though. I'm HOPING that after the scan and the CTG they will be able to give me a date for my induction. At least then I will know where I stand work-wise and can plan things a little better. Because I am self employed, I have had to cancel all my customers tomorrow, so will be losing out on about £100. Money I could really use now, especially as it looks like I will be finishing work earlier than planned. I am Sooooo stressed out at the moment, worrying about how we're going to pay the mortgage, bills etc if I keep having to take time out of work. My DH works as my assistant, so he won't have any money coming in either. :nope:

Does anyone know exactly what happens when you are induced? Some of the programs I've watched do it by drip/injection, other's, such as One Born Every Minute are given a pill internally which looks really REALLY painful (Poor Joy springs to mind with the midwive's "whole hand" inside her!) and on the programs i've watched filmed in private hospitals they take a pill orally??!! I want to know what i'm letting myself in for.:nope:

*FruFru*, I'm glad you had a lovely wedding day. Look forward to seeing your pics soon.:flower:

*Marta* I cannot believe she would think that you would WANT her to stay with you all day while the kids aren't even there?! Why can't she just stay at her Parent's house and come in the evenings if she MUST see them for another week? I can't believe how selfish she is to want to take them out of school for another week too! I would defo get your hubby to have words with her and tell her how out of line she was for bad-mouthing you to your children. That is unacceptable.:growlmad:

*CactusGirl* I was the same as you this afternoon. I had 2 hot cross buns toasted with butter (yum) and was SO tired after. I must admit I did fall asleep on the sofa for half an hour. :blush: I'm so having an early night tonight.

*SarahWoo* I think the EPO tablets are meant to make your cervix softer. Not sure how this works if you take them orally, but if you insert them "where the sun don't shine" is Pussy Galore so elegantly put it:haha: I guess it's likely so work the same way as putting Bio Oil on your tummy. I'm not sure I feel comfortable putting a tablet up there though. Someone told me to do it at bedtime and wear a pad and it'll dissolve overnight. Not sure if it's 100% safe though. Will have to research it I think.


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey Ladies, 

How are we all today - Im feeling a little better, have spent the day with my mum and bought a half price breast pump from mothercare. I saw myself in a mirror today and hadnt noticed until now how bad my stretch marks have got especially underneath my bump - does anyone have any suggestions on how to reduce them after the birth? 

Pixie - On inductions appareently they try tablets first which may / may not work depending on how may weeks etc you are. The main negative of the drip is although it always works it sends you straight into hard contractions which could cause fetal distress and can be more painful for mum due to no preparation time. Not sure if thats any help. 

x x x


----------



## Pixie81

Thats good to know. Thanks H&F. I will be asking lots of questions at my appointment tomorrow!

Which breast pump did you get? We've got the Tommee Tippee electric one (also bought half price in Tesco). I had a manual one with my first baby but found it really hard to use and I could only express about 2ml, which did NOT satisfy him at all! Hopefully the electic one will be better as my DH wants to share the night time feeds (who am I to complain??! LOL).


----------



## LogansMama

Inductions - The way they choose to induce you will depend a lot on your own circumstances... are you dilated at all, has your water broken, etc....

When I was induced my water was already broken, ( but I was only about 1cm, and not contracting regularly) so I don't believe they could use the stuff they insert into your vagina. (Prostoglandin Gel I believe?). For me - they just gave me a pitocin drip. It was not fun. I started having contractions every minute, with no break in between. They were not dilating me at all. I ended up with a c-section.

My other friends though - have been asked to come to the hospital in the evening. They are given the prostoglandin gel as a vaginal suppository. They sleep with it in, hoping it will soften and efface the cervix overnight. Then - if need be - in the morning, they are given pitocin as well to help with the contractions.

Unfortunately - I don't know ANYONE that has had a successful induction and not ended up with a c-section in the end! (Not trying to scare you - cause obviously it DOES happen! - Just not to the 4-5 people I know!)

My one friend came close! She was all the way to the pushing stage - baby was CROWNING, and then ended up with an emergency section cause baby's heartrate started to drop...

But anyhow - like I said - its really gonna depend on your own situation. I would just do what you said and ask a TON of questions tomorrow!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Breastpump - I don't know what to get. I've had my eye on the Medela Pump in Style - but its sooooooooo expensive. I really need something less $$, but then again, I need something that will last me for going back to work and pumping a few times a day...

Any suggestions??


----------



## Pixie81

Thanks Hun. Well I'm guessing I won't be dilating or have lost my waters since I'm having to be induced because of the choleostasis. I will ask what happens tomorrow. I REALLY don't want a C-section, but if it brings my baby into the world safely then I guess I will have one.

I originally wanted the Medela breast pump (is that the yellow one which is electric?) but agree, it is waaaay too expensive. The Tommee Tippee one I bought looks exactly the same, only it's white and comes with loads of accessories x
 



Attached Files:







breast pump.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pixie81

Is anyone watching Hollyoaks? Who's the bird Jake's staying with?? I'm confused.com


----------



## MartaMi

*mummymercedes* - welcome :flower: 
*Sarahwoo* - yay for finishing work. I know how good this feeling is when you don't have to get up early on Monday morning to go to work :winkwink: 

OH called me when she had left and I could come home. She's coming again tomorrow so we'll see if I'll be calmed down by that time to talk to her. OH had explained something but they were still cold with me. I don't blame them, they are kids and kids are easy to manipulate with but I still have no desire to get up tomorrow morning to make them breakfest or take them to school or kindergarden. OH said he had a chat with his ex also. She is supposed to apologize to me in front of kids. Yeah, we'll see that.


----------



## Pussy Galore

I bought the medela swing electric pump but only because I it had £10 off and I had a coupon for a further £10 off from babies r us :)

I'm hoping OH will be able to share some of the night time feeds whilst he is on paternity leave!

Off to to do some research on the benefits of EPO now!!


----------



## abz

hey everyone.

frufru!! so glad you had a fab day. can't wait to see pics :D

sarah!! CHUFFED THAT THE PINEAPPLE WORKS. it's worked for everyone that's tried it now. i can't believe the word isn't out. maybe i could make my fortune :D

marta. you really are a saint!! unfortunately when kids don't see one parent for a while they seem to have an unusual amount of manipulation power. the kids will come around. i don't blame you for being angry. i would be fuming!! and that's without hormones. good luck with the apology.

well i just got back from slimming world and i lost 3lbs this week :D :D so chuffed. only lost half a lb last week and i did nothing differently so baby must be contributing something somewhere, ha. just having a cooked brekkie for my tea... ha.

abz xx


----------



## LogansMama

Pixie - I hope I didn't scare you! Sorry if I did. I would bet in your case they will probably start you with the gel insert... wait it out overnight... then add the pit in the morning... hopefully it will all go well. How many weeks are you thinking - 37?

Pussy - The Swing only pumps one side at a time though - right? I want something I can pump both sides at the same time! I used to have the Medela Double Electric - but they don't sell it anymore. If I'm thinking of the right pump - its exactly like the swing, but does both sides. I think they stopped selling it though cause they want more people to spend the extra money and get the In style!


----------



## LogansMama

Pixie - I hope I didn't scare you! Sorry if I did. I would bet in your case they will probably start you with the gel insert... wait it out overnight... then add the pit in the morning... hopefully it will all go well. How many weeks are you thinking - 37?

Pussy - The Swing only pumps one side at a time though - right? I want something I can pump both sides at the same time! I used to have the Medela Double Electric - but they don't sell it anymore. If I'm thinking of the right pump - its exactly like the swing, but does both sides. I think they stopped selling it though cause they want more people to spend the extra money and get the In style!


----------



## Pixie81

I have no idea yet. I'm hoping 37 weeks, but have my growth scan tomorrow so will find out for sure. x


----------



## Sarahwoo

Pussy Galore said:


> Welcome janiepops!!
> 
> Sarah.. I found the raspberry leaf tea tablets by all of the pregnancy stuff! They actually sell pregnacare tablets too which I spotted straight away and they were on the same shelf..
> 
> Enjoy your last day... I am so jealous!!
> 
> Not sure about the benefits of EPO... might reasearch it later!

I had to laugh at this - it never occured to me that there might be a pregnancy section - baby brain alert!!! I'll have to go back!:haha:


----------



## hope&faith09

I bought the avent pump ... it goes with the bottles and steriliser we have already got so im really happy with it ... hopefully oh can help with feeding at night, worked well for my sis so i guess we will see how it goes.


----------



## insomnimama

Marta... the kids are not going to like you any better if you don't do stuff for them! You'll catch more flies with honey :rofl: It's not their fault their mom's being a Class A arsehole, poor little tykes. (It's not your fault either, of course :hugs: ) 

It sounds like their mom hasn't taken her mama responsibilities very seriously and expects to waltz in at a moment's notice and have the world revolve around her whims. Sounds like a lot of non-custodial dads: same story, different bits :rofl:

Anyway I wish you the best of luck with all of it. Be gentle on the kids though- they may be upset with you but it's not their fault they're being manipulated. 

Congrats on your last day Sarah! 

As for me I am having vehicle woes, which are poorly timed to coincide with my money woes :hissy:

Something has got to turn around for us soon. Wish us luck!!! :flower:


----------



## LogansMama

Good Luck Insomni.... I totally understand the money and car issues! 

Marta - Sorry your stepkids mom is such an ass. I can't believe she would even have the nerve to suggest staying with you! And then to turn the kids on you as well! ITs a shame. Really. They are lucky to have you and just don't realize it yet! I hope your OH steps up and talks to the kids and puts the X in her place!


----------



## LogansMama

I have been cleaning up all day. First I cleaned my patio. Love it when its all pretty! 

DH lets it get such a mess cause he smokes out there, never empties the ash tray, and then ashes blow all over the place! He is such a sloppy smoker it kills me! I smoked till I got pregnant - but I was never such a pig about it! I always emptied the butts and such... now that I don't smoke though - it never gets done! IT just piles up and gets nasty until I bitch and bitch or just go do it myself! He thinks I'm such a nag - but really - why should I have to clean it??? Its not my mess!

Then I tackled Logan's room... I am just trying to find some way to organize all his clothes and toys so that there will be room for baby brother's stuff! I'm having a hard time! I bought another rod for the closet to hang stuff on - but its not up yet. My mom is supposed to be getting the drawers that go under the bed in there - but who knows when I'll get those - could be weeks still! I'm just so anxious to start putting stuff away! I want it done NOW. I am going to have to just go empty ONE drawer for now - and put all baby's stuff in there until I can get more organized. I think I can find places for ONE drawer's worth of Logan's stuff! Wish me luck!

Then my last job will be - to go and organize the garage AGAIN! IT was so clean but then DH did some work out there and its a mess AGAIN. So - if I want it done - gotta just do it myself - right???


----------



## abz

good morning everyone. god i feel like sh*te today. no sleep again. was so tired all day yesterday, get to bed and nada!! aaargh!! it has solidified in my mind that if i can take my extra holiday then that is what i in fact need to do. i can't keep doing this. also peeved because i've gotten into work, there are email alerts all over the place from IT things that went wrong yesterday and nothing to explain them. nothing logged, no nice email to let me in on the secret, so if it happens again while i am here on my own until 1pm then i have no clue what it's about. this place drives me insane sometimes!!

abz xx


----------



## abz

sorry pixie honey. i meant to wish you luck for your growth scan but went on rant mode instead...

good luck honey. 

abz xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning ladies,

Abz... I share your frustration with work :cry:

I was out of the office yesterday afternoon and the whole department goes to pieces! How on earth are they going to cope when I have four months off!?!?! (and now typically I am worrying about that!:wacko:)

Pixie... good luck with your growth scan!! :)

Sarah.. I did laugh when you asked where the raspberry leaf tablets were but then thought that perhaps your local H&B was smaller and did not have a pregnancy section!! :haha: .. and as for pregnancy brain.. don't get me started! Even Mum commented that it was refreshing for her to be in my company at the moment! :blush:

Logansmama... the medela swing pump that I have definitely only pumps one side at a time! I am new to all of this and thought having a double sided pump first time round was just too much for me to cope with!! :blush:

Hope everyone has a good day!

:happydance: My lovely Boss has bought everyone an Easter Egg!! :happydance:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Morning All!!

*insomnimama* sorry to hear about your car troubles . . . both our cars were due for their MOTs a couple of weeks ago - hubbys car (quite new, expensive sporty BMW) ended up costing about a grand, my car (lovely Saab 93, not so new :)) cost :happydance: I was rather smug, I have to say lol!!! Its a good job though after hubbys car was so damn much!! He got done a few things it didn't need right away though, so at least we know everything is perfect now since we're likely to use that car more for the baby (my car is a three door)

*LogansMama* it sounds like you've had such a busy day!! I soooo know how it feels when you have something for your OH to do and they just take an age to get done!!!! Its obviously worse at the moment since I can't do so much. Its even just silly things like I have a massive basket of laundry sat in the kitchen that needs taking upstairs - I would normally just take it myself but our stairs are really steep so last time I did it hubby said Don't do that again - I'll do it. So now we have a basket of laundry waiting for him - I think he'll only actually do it when he runs out of clean socks lol!!! Or I'll get totally fed up and just take it up a bit of a time. 

*Abz* when are you due to finish work? Def take the holiday if you can, it made a big difference for me to go to three days a week before I finished.

*PG* Our Holland and Barrett is pretty small . . . so maybe they don't have a pregnancy section and I'm not so daft afterall!!! I def have baby brain though - I popped into Asda yesterday to buy some salad, I really fancied a nice salad and I knew I didn't really have anything in - it was only when I got to the checkout that I realised I'd bought just about everything you can put on a salad except the lettuce!!!!!!!

Well I had a lovely online shopping spree last night and bought two things I've really been wanting - a Graco Sweetpeace Swing and a Close Parent Sling. I can't wait for them to arrive - I really wanted both and thought sod it, I'll treat myself lol!!! Yay!!

Today I've got a few house things to do, and then I'm off to see a friend this afternoon which I'm really looking forward to!! She's got a one year old so I need to pick her brain on a few things!! Plus she's promised cake - yay!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope you all have a lovely day!!x


----------



## Babigirl83

Hi ladies,

Ive just recently joined and would love to be added to the list.

Im due on May 19th with a lil boy.

Hope everyone is well and the weeks arent dragging too much. xx


----------



## muddles

Welcome Babigirl83 have added you to the thread.

Puts us back to evens for boys and girls again.


----------



## A3my

Morning everyone and hello new ladies :flower:

I think it was *muddles* who said someone had stolen your energy! I have the same problem. I walk like a sloth :sleep:

*Marta* - so sorry to hear about all the problems the childrens mum is creating. :hugs:

*Logamsmama* - you are one busy lady! nesting by any chance? :winkwink:

*Abz* - thats rubbish you are feeling sh!te but brilliant that you lost 3 lbs! :happydance:

*Katie* - hope you survived boring Monday xx

*Sarahwoo* - hope you have a lovely afternoon with your friend and get treated with yummy cake :)

*PG* - enjoy your easter egg! 

*pixie* - hope the growth scan goes well and that the consultant answers all your questions. so pleased they are looking after you now. 

It probably sounds gross but I ended up hand expressing with my girls. I had an avent pump but I got frustrated with it and milked myself :blush:

Roll on lunchtime, going to be really strict with myself and not eat till 12... I can do it, I can! :haha:


----------



## Smidge

i have a scan today i am so excited! i am going to get them to check its a girl again before i start washing all my clothes. i just hope they don't say she is huge as i have been measuring about 3-4 weeks ahead


----------



## Janny Wanny

morning :)


----------



## A3my

Good luck *Smidge* - do let us know :)

Morning *Janny*

I'm so hungry!!! 54 minutes to go and counting... :pizza: (although I have sandwiches and fruit) :)


----------



## abz

i want to go to bed!!

hi guys :)

six hours of this insane work day to end... it's taking forever!!

if i get to take my hols i'll be finishing at the end of next week. should have an answer by the end of today. since i took friday and monday off for the bank hols i'm only working three days this week and three days next week (i work 10 hour days) so that's something at least :)

abz xx


----------



## Smidge

i finish uni the end of next week and i can't wait although i have the option of doing my exams from the 10th till the 27th May but wheather or not that will happen!


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning All - 

Pixie hope your growth scan goes ok and they can give you some answers. 

I am so tired today - didnt get much sleep last night again, which is really annoying as i was hoping to get loads of work done today but it doesnt look very promising. I have my last nct class tonight as well so its starting to feel close to the baby arriving. 

Anyways I best go and have a shower and get ready for the day! x x x


----------



## hope&faith09

Smidge - Have you finished all your work for uni? I still have my dissertation, one assignment and an exam to do! How have you found uni whilst being pregnant?


----------



## abz

have asked if i can go home when other staff member gets in at one... of course he isn't getting in until 6... aargh!! have said they may just have to do without IT support. if i'm sick again i'm out of here!!


----------



## Smidge

not too bad i am in my second year as is my hubby and my uni have been so supportive with time i have had to miss and have agreed that they will try and work out how it will work for me if i have to miss my exams ( i have 7 ) i still have a presentation and 2 essays in but im getting there i will sleep for a week come the easter holidays though!


----------



## thechosenone

I am due on the 29th and expecting a baby girl.

Good luck to you all.


----------



## princess23

hi all,im due on the 26th may and expecting a girl,but im booked in for a section on the 17th may,not sure ill go that long though as been measuring 6 weeks ahead for a while now....maybe im just eating too many donuts,hehe x


----------



## abz

welcome chaps :)

today just isn't going away. 3.5 hours to go.


----------



## hope&faith09

Today is going so slowly ... im just trying to decide what to cook for dinner maybe toad in the hole. x x x


----------



## Cactusgirl

Welcome to all the newbies to the thread!

Smidge - cannot believe you have exams in May?!

Hope&Faith - you LAST NCT class?? Mine don't even START till 12th April!!

Abz - sorry they are not letting you home!

I am soooo tired today was awake at 3 till 6:30am this morning. I am so not good at this lack of sleep situation - I have no idea how I will cope when LO arrives.

God I cannot wait to finish work now - another 2.5 weeks. At least it is Easter this week so short weeks this and next week! Yippee!

Went to aqua natal class again last night and really enjoyed it. The mw who runs it overheard me telling some of the ladies I was hoping for a home birth and she told me about a few she has attended and she was really positive about them which was great! So far the trust has really suprised me as I thought they might be really anti home births but they have all been really pro so far!!


----------



## LogansMama

Pussy - I don't know how much you are planning on pumping - but if its going to be a lot (will you be trying to keep baby on breastmilk after returning to work?), then I would highly recommend exchanging for a pump that will do both sides at once. It will save you a LOT of time. I used to pump for 15 minutes - doing both sides at once - 3-4 times a day. If I could have only done one side - it would have taken 30 minutes! And unless baby is nursing on one side while you pump the other, you will need to pump both sides or you will get uneven/lopsided! If its only for occasional use (a night out or what not) then its probably fine though! Oh - another thing to consider is that when you pump both sides together (simultaneously) you will get the milk out faster than only doing one side - because it will trigger "let down" sooner. ("let down" is when the milk just kind-of pours out on its own).

Sarah - mmmmm - SALAD. I am addicted to salad lately. My favorite has lettuce, tomato, cucumber, cranberries, almonds, apples, blue cheese crumbles, and balsamic vinegar. Its just recently I started doing the apples, blue cheese, and balsamic - and OMG - I can't get enough. 

Babi - Welcome! Is this your first baby? I'm having a little boy as well - my second.

Pixie - Hope your scan went well and you got all your answers. Waiting on an update....

Princess and Chosenone- Welcome and congrats on your girls!


----------



## A3my

today is seriously dragging. I think the change in clock time may be the death of me!

*CG* - thats great you've had some home birth positivity from your trust, I have to say mine were very pro too :thumbup:

ooo I love salad too, but not when I've made it myself! *Logansmama* are you eating blue cheese? We get advised not to but I LOVE it and miss it sooooo much. blue cheese crumbles yum yum yum!!! x


----------



## mojo401

Hello :hi:

Muddles, I seem to have dropped off the list, could you add me please. Due May 2nd and on team :blue:

Thanks :flower:


----------



## abz

blue cheese? ick. one of the few things i didn't mind being told i couldn't have...

have informed my boss (who isn't here) that if i feel like i feel today tomorrow morning they are doing without me for the day. he said that was ok. am hoping i feel far better, but who knows?

today must be the longest day EVER!!


----------



## muddles

*A3my* yes it was me whose energy had been stolen. After two days of doing very little apart from sleeping and watching tv my energy has been returned. Yipee! 

*Pixie* and *Smidge* how did you both get on today with your scans? 

*Marta* sounds like you need a :hug: as your OH ex sounds like a nightmare. Poor kids with their Mum telling them lies. Kids aren't silly, so they will see through her lies if you just keep doing what you have always done.

I am in awe of anyone who has made plans other than have baby in May! I will be lucky if I get dressed, let alone do an exam! 

*Cactusgirl* My classes (NHS ones) start on 6th April so Im cutting it fine too. Do you worry about providing a live birth demo at the front of the class? :rofl: 

Ooooh lots of newbies to add today. Welcome! 

Who mentioned salad? Mmmmmm now I want some grated carrot and cherry tomatoes. Yum. 

I have cleaned my house from top to bottom whilst being kicked in the ribs repeatedly. :rofl: True reason for cleaning was that I can't get enough of the smell of Dettol cleaning wipes. How sad am I, I also keep opening the cupboard where we put all the baby powder, Johnsons stuff we were given as it smells like babies. Am I weird? Please tell me Im not. ha ha. 

Had second part of breast feeding workshop and they had two breastfeeding mums there. The little babies were so so cute and the mums were very honest and answered questions for us. So excited, can't wait for baby to arrive now.


----------



## A3my

well done for taking a stance abz :) 

any food you do miss? blue cheese goes so well with red wine :wine: I miss all the cheese I cant have! cheddar is so boring 

*muddles* - ooo I hope I get mine back soon, glad you're feeling better :flower:

p.s. I dont drink red wine at the mo


----------



## Cactusgirl

Muddles - OMG I had not even considered that I might give birth AT the classes!!! I was more worried about having forked out for them and then miss most of them having had the baby and not had the information from them!! :haha:


----------



## hope&faith09

I miss brie! I only realised how much I liked it about a month before I got pregnant so Im really looking forward to some brie on fresh bread with a nice glass of wine! hmm anyway enough day dreaming about foods I cant eat, i have been snacking on biscuits and all sorts today but my favourite thing to eat at the moment is tinned pears!


----------



## muddles

Cactusgirl said:


> Muddles - OMG I had not even considered that I might give birth AT the classes!!! I was more worried about having forked out for them and then miss most of them having had the baby and not had the information from them!! :haha:

Neither had I until My H and I were talking and he commented on how close the last class is to my due date and followed that up with the fact that he thought I was the sort of person whose waters would break somewhere really embarassing. Sadly i tend to agree, I am just that sort of person who things like that would happen to :rofl: Lets hope you and I can keep everything in tact at least until we make it back to our cars! ha ha ha


----------



## A3my

hope&faith09 said:


> I miss brie! I only realised how much I liked it about a month before I got pregnant so Im really looking forward to some brie on fresh bread with a nice glass of wine! hmm anyway enough day dreaming about foods I cant eat, i have been snacking on biscuits and all sorts today but my favourite thing to eat at the moment is tinned pears!

yum yum! brie on french bread is the best. Can we eat rind cheese/blue cheese when b/feeding? I cant remember! If we can it will be one of the first things I eat - cant wait :D


----------



## hope&faith09

Well i have been told you can eat whatever when breastfeeding but if you notice something upsetting baby to stop eating it! So im hoping for some brie as soon as i get home!


----------



## LogansMama

A3my - Yea - I am eating blue cheese even though I know I'm not supposed to! The odds of it hurting me are slim! And YUM.

And pretty much every food is okay while breastfeeding...so feel free to eat up! (Just have to avoid the obvious ones - high caffeine, alcohoL, etc..) For more info go to kellymom.com. Very good website!


----------



## abz

i did really miss runny egg yolks until i decided that as long as i thought they were cooked the occasional runny yolk wouldn't kill either of us!! i really missed brie around christmas... but just bought pasteurised brie and presto. brie :D then of course i didn't want it. there was a lot of stuff on here about being able to eat pasteurised brie as the only reason you couldn't was because it wasn't pasteurised? so check out tesco if that information is right :) i never did really confirm it :) but then i never really ate much of it either, ha. 

i really fancy going out for cocktails. i don't know why as i never really drank much before, haven't really missed it but i do miss being able to have a quiet drink at home with friends over.

abz xx


----------



## LogansMama

abz - you sound like me. I RARELY drink. But can't wait to be able to again! I;ve been craving margaritas my whole pregnancy! (And I normally don't even like them!)


----------



## Pixie81

*PIXIE'S UPDATE*

Hi Ladies, well i'm back after a very long and tiring day.

Went to Kettering for my growth scan with my DH this morning. It was lovely seeing our little girl again. We did ask for the sex to be confirmed one more time, just to be on the safe side, so I think its safe to say we're still on team pink, as this is the fourth time we've been told its a girl now. All her measurements were perfect and her estimated weight at the moment is 5lb 5oz. (How do they do that?? Technology nowdays!)

I had to go and have more bloods done which was a bit scary. They wanted me tested for so many things that I would've had to have 10 tubes taken. But after the nurse asked someone in haematology, it turned out I could just have 3 tubes taken and they could be split up when being tested... so that was a weight off my shoulders. I already had 5 tubes taken on friday! So that was over fairly quickly and was virtually painless.

Then we went to Asda and got some food shopping and I bought Mother and Baby magazine to read at my next appointment. Came home for a bit and I tried to eat some lunch (Plum Tomato and Basil soup) but it gave me indegestion so I only managed a few mouthfuls. Then I fell asleep on the sofa for an hour.

Then we picked up DS early from school and went all the way back to Kettering for my CTG at the fetal health unit. They got my blood test results back and found that the bile acid count is very high, so I definately do have Obstetric Choleostsis.

They've put me on some tablets that I have to take twice a day which should help with the itching and gave me some more vitamin K tablets which should last me until the end of the pregnancy. They will help my blood clot. Then I have to go back on Friday for another CTG and tuesday for more blood tests, a scan and another CTG. I will have to have a scan every 2 weeks, bloods every week and a CTG twice a week. And then I will be induced at 38 weeks - which works out on MY birthday!!! Not sure whether I should make them change the date, or actually give birth on my birthday. What would you ladies do? 

So that works out I will be giving birth in April - 2 and a half weeks time! So technically i'm not a May Babies member anymore :( I think I will hang around for a bit though if you all don't mind?

From there I went to the car where I waited with DS while my DH went to the pharmacy to collect my prescription. My chest had felt like it was on fire since I was having my CTG and I knew I needed to get some milk fast...or I would be sick; but all I had was orange squash which made it worse. I opened the window to try and get some air but it didn't work and..... whoosh... all out the car window! Sorry! TMI! It was horrible. I tried drinking a bit more orange when I thought it was all up, but then I got a massive cough and loads of this acid bile stuff came up. It was so scary. Not sure if it's anything to do with the choleostasis. I will have to ask on friday. It was awful though. I've never had it like that before.

Anyway, I'm home now. Cuddled up in a blanket on the sofa feeling a bit worse for wear. Looking forward to One Born Every Minute tonight. I can't believe its the last in the series. 

I've worked out i'm going to work the rest of this week and next week and then thats it. I can't believe its all happening so quickly! I'm going to be a mummy again very soon! I can't wait to hold her in my arms and cuddle her!


----------



## MartaMi

*LogansMama* - poor you. I really hate it when smokers throw endings of their smokes on ground. Really nasty habbit and for someone to clean up after smoker really nasty thing to do.
*abz* - sorry that you're feeling like that and that things aren't great at work :hugs: 
*Babigirl83, thechosenone, princess23* - welcome :flower: 
*Smidge* - hope your scan went well :thumbup: 
*Janny Wanny* - morning 
*Cactusgirl* - brave girl for wanting a home birth. It isn't allowed in here and I guess I woulnd't dare to choose that option.
*muddles* - I should clean our apartment also but I'm just too lazy for that :dohh: 

I still did woke today and took kids to school and kindergarden but it was a silent morning. After that I went jogging and ran especially long distance to calm myself. Anyway, she apologized to me and we had a chat. She still can't see anything about her wish to stay here for that week. Is she completely brainwashed or what :wacko: 
Talked to my best friend all what had happend and he said he saves me. He's going to one of Estonias little island and said he's taking me with him. He has a little cottage there, 150 metres from sea so it's really quiet and relaxing place. I just love being there. He's going to pick me up Thursday evening and we'll be back by Sunday evening. So another weekend away from home. Don't even know if to be happy or sad.
Excuse me all my mistakes. I''m sure there is a lot of them but my brain just doesn't work today. There were some words I hadto think really long time to think them out and some words I couldn't remind at all :wacko:


----------



## Pixie81

*Marta* I have baby brain moments all the time, so don't worry. I went out for dinner a few weeks ago and the following day my mum asked me what I had had to eat and I tried so so hard to say Tuna steak.... but the word "steak" just would NOT come to me! How blonde am i?? Lol

Thats great that you can escape for the weekend at your friend's cottage. Does your partner not mind you going away with him?

I'm glad the psycho woman finally apologised to you too. I hope things settle down soon and go back to normal when she leaves.

*Abz* I've been eating runny eggs all throughout this pregnancy, even right at the beginning. I always make sure they're cooked properly and make sure there's no snotty bit on top :sick: I LOVE eggs and had a real craving for fried egg sandwiches at the beginning. My DH got sick of me asking for them as he knows they have to be made a certain way... white bread, yolk cut, tomato sauce and cut into 4 squares! It tastes so much better in squares! :)

*Muddles* I haven't had any classes yet! We have one booked (and the only one we will be going to) on 7th April. Thats if I haven't given birth by then! I think premature labour is also a side effect of OC, so there's a chance I might be giving them all a live performance too! Lol.

I'm off to change my ticker! Also took a 35 week photo last night, so think i'll upload it and use it as my avatar. xx


----------



## LogansMama

Pixie - Glad you are home and comfy now. And Glad they are gonna take good care of you! So - only a couple more weeks! EEEEK!

Marta - Your OH won't mind you going away for the weekend with another guy? SOunds like a nice trip ... but my dh would flip out! Is your friend VERY gay? Thats the only way my oh might even consider it! LOL.


----------



## Pixie81

LogansMama said:


> Pixie - Glad you are home and comfy now. And Glad they are gonna take good care of you! So - only a couple more weeks! EEEEK!
> 
> *Marta - Your OH won't mind you going away for the weekend with another guy? SOunds like a nice trip ... but my dh would flip out! Is your friend VERY gay? Thats the only way my oh might even consider it! LOL*.

Same here... but even then my OH would say he's faking being gay to get in my pants! Lol. x


----------



## insomnimama

:rofl: @ "very gay". My OH and I call one of my lesbian friends "SuperGay" whenever she wears gay themed "statement t-shirts" or anything with a rainbow on it. 

Pixie you should stay around for till May 31- no excuses just because you're giving birth in April. [eyes everyone evilly] Same goes for the rest of you [/eyes everyone evilly]. Don't worry about having baby on your birthday- Insomnifetus is scheduled to be born the day before my birthday. :flower:

Am trying very hard today to be more organized and keep to more of a schedule, but Insomnitoddler is not playing along :hissy: Doesn't he know he's supposed to be napping right now?


----------



## A3my

*logansmama* - you reble (cant spell!) with the blue cheese :winkwink:

*H&F* - I think I will pack a brie baguette in my labour bag :haha:

*abz* - interesting! I've never heard of pasturised brie! I used to love red wine but I've been thinking about white wine on the beach in the sun.

*Marta* - the island sounds like a lovely retreat xx

and *Pixie* - fab photo - you look lovely depsite what you've been through! how exciting that its less than 3 weeks until you meet your daughter!! :cloud9: sounds like you are being well looked after by the hospital now, even if they do need a lot of your blood! Your still a may babe becasue thats when you were due :) xx


----------



## LogansMama

Oh yea Pixie - You still have to hang with us! No way moving to April now! And besides - I better pop in April too - otherwise I'm gonna end up with a c-section again! NOOOOOO!

And I said "VERY gay" because if it wasn't completely obvious and blatent - my DH would think it was just a clever way to get in my pants as well! LOL.


----------



## Sarahwoo

Evening All!

*Pixie* good for you getting snuggled on the sofa - sounds like you've had a tough day! It sounds like they are keeping a really close eye on you though which is fab. You're baby is going to be here soooo soon!!!! How exciting!!!

*Marta* it sounds like you're having a really stressful time at the moment :( Not what you need at all. I have to say I'm sooooo impressed that your still going running!!! Hope you have a lovely weekend - it sounds soooo relaxing!

I'm sure that there was loads more I wanted to say to people but my brains not working at all - sorry!!!!!!

I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself today - hubby upset me earlier (really long story so I'll not go into it) and I feel rubbish :( Had a lovely time catching up with my friend though, so that was nice. I'm not sure if I did too much yesterday or this morning but my SPD is about the worse its been - I got to the point earlier where I couldn't even put any weight on my right leg - I could have just sat and cried!!! On top of that my back is hurting like mad (from driving I think), I have a horrible headache and I'm having loads of really uncomfortable BH. Urgh. Like I said - I'm feeling sorry for myself :)

Sorry for having a little moan there :)

On a more positive note, if anyone likes Pumpkin Patch stuff they have a decent online sale on at the moment (up to 70% off) and if you put code UK29MAR in you get another 20% off and free delivery! I love Pumpkin Patch stuff so I just bought quite a few things, mainly in bigger sizes as I have sooooo much up to 3 months lol!! They have some really cute winter things so I ordered them for next winter :)

xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Had to laugh at the 'very gay' comments by the way - I had a VERY gay friend who was about as camp as they come, we went shopping one day while hubby was working and he invited us to go in or a drink - afterwards he said 'He doesn't seem very gay to me' . . . I'm really not sure how this guy could have been more camp. MEN!!!


----------



## babyhope

Hi Ladies:flower:
I haven't been on in a while so I have tons and tons of catching up to do:dohh: I am on spring break and it is so nice to have unplugged my alarm!!! But even though I am on Spring break, I am still as busy as ever. Classes started at the university, lucky me I have online ones:thumbup: But since work is off instead of relaxing I am trying to do as much as possible this week before I have to go back to work, this is the last mini vacation hubby and I will get before the baby comes:wacko: Today I am getting my hair done, I have a baby shower on April 17th so I want my highlights looking good. Tomorrow I have a doctors appointment, and I have to STILL do my taxes AND I forgot all about registering at the hospital so hubby and I our going to do that on Friday! See I'm on vacation and I still am busy busy busy!!! Plus I have been running around helping my mom pick up stuff for the babyshower, and I have to pick out the cake too....I am exhausted!!!!!!

Ok, that is whats going on for me! Now I have to catch up...although I did read some posts about being "supergay":haha: LOL! You ladies crack me up.


----------



## babyhope

LogansMama said:


> abz - you sound like me. I RARELY drink. But can't wait to be able to again! I;ve been craving margaritas my whole pregnancy! (And I normally don't even like them!)

OMG! I am soo not a drinker, but now that I have come to the end of this pregnancy all I can think about is my friends Pina coladas!!! She makes them sooo good, I have been wanting one sooo bad!!


----------



## insomnimama

Stopitstopitstopit! :hissy: You all with you food (salads) and booze (margaritas; pina coladas).... I can't handle it anymore. I want me a BIIIIG spinach salad with all kinds of stuff on it and wash it down with a big-ass strawberry daiquiri. It cannot wait another instant! :hissy: Fortunately I am both broke and lazy or I might well do it :rofl:

Logansmama I knew exactly what you meant by very gay; just struck me as funny. :)

Sarah I'm sorry you are feeling stressed at the moment. 

And Babyhope- how do you even have time to breathe? :flower:

Hope everybody is well, or well enough. Insomnifetus kicked me for the first time during the day today- after I had been so rude as to wait four hours between breakfast and lunch, lol. Usually she ignores me all day and beats the daylights out of my ribs at night while I am trying to grab a little shut-eye. 

Picked up another two bags of stuff from my friend today- am very afraid. She says she has even more of the next size up. :dohh:


----------



## LogansMama

babyhope - you sound like me - On Spring Break - but still busy busy busy! BUT - It seems like even if I REALLY have nothing to do - I can find 20 things! I still need to do my taxes. They are 80% done, but I didn't like the results (I owe) so I have been putting off actually filing... hoping some deduction hits me that I didn't realize before! Plan to do them THIS week though... don't want to think about em anymore!

Still trying to sort the baby's clothes and find a home for them all too!

Those are the last two PRESSING things... everything else I do is just nonsense that I decide can't wait but probably could!


----------



## babyhope

insomnimama- Seriously, I feel out of breath all the time:haha: I wish I could just do nothing all week! But if I don't do it now it will be worse next week when I have both work and school. 

Logansmama-I know I hate tax time, we usually get money back but UGH i hate getting the paper work together and having people all up in my business! That is why I put it off so long!

I got my hair done and I like it, I feel pretty:thumbup:

My mom has wrapped up the gift bags for the prizes for the baby shower, they are sooo cute, I wish I had my camera to take a picture...I LOVE MY MOM! I feel so bad she is buying me everything. I told her not to but she is already bought the high chair, bouncer, baby clothes, and the crib!!! SHE REALLY IS THE BEST:flower:


----------



## LogansMama

babyhope - Thats nice your mom got you all that! Lucky! I have my shower on the 11th... I _was_ thinking I might already have had baby by then... but not anymore. I'm starting to think he's gonna stick around till the last second!

I'm jealous you got your hair done. I need mine cut so bad! I'm doing it before I go back to school... So Monday at the latest!


----------



## babyhope

Logansmama-I sometimes think the 17th is really cutting it close! I hope I dont have the baby before then because I haven't really bought anything as I am waiting for the baby shower! But I have been having alot of pain between my legs, like where they open and close it is feeling really sore, not sure what it is, but I feel like I maybe having this baby sooner rather than later....haha watch me eat my words and go way overdue!!!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning ladies!!

Pixie... I am so glad the scan went well and that you are resting up and finally being looked after properly! But how scary that your LO could be here soon!

Does the thought of this scare anyone else as much as me!?!?

I can't believe that it won't be long before all of us start announcing our arrivals! (although I am still hedging my bets on me having a June baby!!)

Sarah... I hope you feel better today? Thanks for the tip about Pumpkin Patch... I'm off to do a bit of online shopping before work starts at 9! :blush:


----------



## Pixie81

:hissy: I WANT A BABY SHOWER!!! :hissy: It's not fair! I wish I lived in America. We don't have anything like that over here :(

Taxes... don't remind me. I have to do my tax return online and STILL haven't had time to do it. MUST do it today or i'll get a hefty fine.

I am feeling a bit sick this morning. Think I'll go and get some breakfast in a minute and hope that I can hold it down. I have to take these new tablets with food you see.

I spent last night writing up letters to all the parents of the children I care for informing them of my earlier maternity leave. My last day is going to be 9th April - Next friday! I Soooooooooooooooo can't wait! Unless of course I go into labour earlier. I'm sure my bump has dropped today and when I "squatted" this morning to pick up some socks (I can no longer bend down! How un-ladylike! Lol), I felt great pressure between my legs, like all around my hips and pelvis if that makes sense. Not sure if this means she's engaged or something. Also the other night I woke up in the middle of the night having really bad stomach cramps. At first I thought I was in labour but then realised I needed the loo. I had quite bad diarroeha (sorry TMI!). They say your body does that shorty before labour don't they as your body clears itself ready for labour. No other signs yet though. :thumbup:

Right I'm off to get something to eat. Don't know what though. I'm so off my food lately I never fancy anything.:nope:

Hope you all have a lovely day:flower::hugs:


----------



## Pussy Galore

:happydance: bought four cute little outfits from Pumpkin patch, some in 3-6 months and some in 6-12 months!! And the discount code worked for me!! :happydance:

Thanks Sarah :)


----------



## Cactusgirl

Pixie - what a day but at least you have a final diagnosis and they can start treating you properly. Wow 2.5 weeks - not long at all. Of course you must stay with us in May babies!! You are going no where!!

Martami - at least she apologised and hurray for your friend taking you away. I have some close male friends and my DH is fine with me going away with them. A few years ago I backpacked in Sri Lanka for 3 weeks with one of them as DH did not want to go. They were my friends way before I met DH and I don't see them any different to my female friends.

Sarahwoo - sorry to hear you had a crappy day. Hope today is a better one for you!

Logansmama and Babyhope - make sure you also have time to rest in your break you both sound so busy!!

I am working from home this morning as piano tuner is coming in a bit and the decorator is finishing the nursery today. I am having tomorrow off as meeting with doula again and having another pregnancy massage before the Easter bank holiday to get me relaxed!!

Watched OBEM - it is scary how many births seem to end in intervention of some kind?!
I must admit I have come a long way since that Amanda Holden programme last year when I ended up almost hyperventilating and completely freaking about it all. I am still worried but I think I am more intrigued now as how I am going to deal with it rather than the blind panic I used to be in.

PG - I know what you mean about us having a baby in the near future - that is what I am now panicing about rather than the birth itself!!


----------



## jolou

morning!! bloomin eck i dont think i have been on since friday? maybe saturday? so had a lot to catch up on lol

who mentioned blue cheese?? i totally missed that over christmas, i would normally have it over the christmas period with crackers and i too am not a massive drinker but the last few weeks i have been wanting to just have something to drink, we went out saturday and i had a spritzer and i have to say it was lovely, thats it now tho untill bubs is here where i have some sangria waiting.

pixie i will be having harrison in april and i plan on sticking here, its not our fault we have to have them early ;) we are still technically may mummies :)

marta sorry to hear you having a tough time with your step-kids mum. how nice of your best friend to take you away tho! have a nice relaxing time!

its hard when there is ex's involved in current relationships, myself and sophies dad still get on great, I dont think my OH likes how we get on still (i think he would prefer it if i hated him and didnt get on with him) but at the end of the day Sophie comes first and to see us getting along is important altho i do try to see my OHs point of view about things but also have to remind him to think how Sophies dad must feel at times seeing another man living with his daughter and probably having a bigger role in his daughters life. It gets very tricky at times but patience is key i think.

there was other stuff i wanted to comment on but i have major brain issues today! and its only the 3rd day of the school hols! monday went quick, i went to see my mum as step-dad was going in for some chemo again, turns out they have been giving him the wrong dosage!! its been too high and has damaged his kidneys.. it should get better tho. Yesterday was just a chill day, popped into the town (say town i mean one tiny highstreet lol) and bought sophie some making things which kept her quiet yesterday. Today is yet another chill day since its blowing a gale, i do have ironing to do tho boooooo but i have cougar town recorded from last night as i want to see if its any good, anyone from over the pond seen it? also have some 90210 to watch from last night.

and ohh i was so upset monday night!! i have to wait 3 weeks for Glee to be back on!!! 3 weeeeeekkkksss i think i may die! lol


----------



## abz

howdy everyone.

pixie. so glad that you can finally get a bit of rest and that they are looking after you. sounds like it was one hell of an ordeal though. and i'm quite possibly going to end up going over into june and i don't intend on moving :D

marta. glad the witch apologised. and it's great that you get to go away with your best mate. i have a lot of close male friends too. but none of mine own a cottage i can run away to if needs be :D sounds fabulous :D

well i'm off work today. yesterday i just had enough. i don't think i've ever felt that drained or ill at work. not even if hungover, ha. so i took today off to recover. i don't feel quite as bad as yesterday but i don't feel great. also managed to get stuck in the bath again yesterday when my pelvis seemed to give and i couldn't move in any direction without making it worse again. so that's it. no baths for me while OH isn't in or i could end up there for ages!!

abz xx


----------



## abz

oh crap. just found out that they may not be able to let me leave earlier as they are apparently training other staff before i can go... they weren't going to before. i'm worried that i'm going to get signed off because of my pelvis and then they won't have anyone at very short notice. am rather peeved about it as since they aren't actually replacing me, just covering emergencies with other staff, it makes no difference when i leave at all. so poop. if my pelvis keeps doing this weird creaking getting stuck in agony thing then they can sing because i'm going to be out of there!!


----------



## Smidge

morning everyone! i had my growth scan yesterday and it was horrible! we were left in the waiting room for 45mins which i would not have minded but our scan lasted the whole of 2 mins no joke my hubby looked at the time when we went in and then when we left and it only lasted 2 mins. the sonographer was a nightmare she did not care at all she didnt even show me babies face she just took all the measurments she needed and then said we could leave. i had been so concerned that baby was going to measure really big and a few of the measurments she did showed up at 33 and 35 weeks but she said nothing just printed us a report and told us we could leave.

i was gutted i am just glad that this was just a growth scan and not 12 or 20 weeks as i probably would have been in tears!

i went to my ante natal class later and my midwife explained the report for me she said she is measuring big but not worringly big, but they might be slightly concerned as i am only just 5ft and she is already wieghing 5lbs!

sorry for the rant!


----------



## Widger

Morning all :hi:

I'm into my 3rd day of maternity leave and loving every minute of it :yipee: Not up to much but think I'm just on wind down at the moment.

My little one was moving away for about 2 hours continously this morning. Seems to have calmed down a bit but when I say 2 hours, I mean 2 hours without a break. Seems to have changed position slightly, do you think that is why it moved so much? God, you get into a panic when they dont' move and then worry when they move too much :dohh:

Abz - defo think about yourself, it isn't your problem if they haven't covered you properly. Hope not in too much pain.

Cactusgirl - I'm still in panic about the birth but the thought of looking after a little one too when i appear so clueless is another worry yikes :wacko: only natural though with your first, right?

Logansmama & Babyhope - try to relax if you can on spring break xx

Pixie - Nothing is ladylike anymore at this stage is it? I mean, how unladylike can you look picking up a pair of socks from the carpet :haha:

PussyG - I've got stuff from pumpkin patch too.... sooooo cute!!

Mmmmm blue cheese mmmmm


----------



## abz

oh smidge i'm sorry it was a horrid experience but at leaset you know she's ok :) nasty sonographer woman!!

to top off all my annoyances for the day i also have a dodgy tummy. oh does the fun never end?


----------



## PhoxiestFox

Hey everyone!!! I have ahrdly had a chance to get on this in the last few days, and then last night our electricity went off because of the bad snow/storm!!! Not fun. :(

but anyways, i had my first antenatal class on monday night and although it was a bit long (2 hours) i have to say i came away from it feeling alot more confident and relaxed about giving birth and actually a little excited about the whole birth thing... Dunno whether its just me who feels like that!! Lol 

so anyone here watch the final "obem" on channel 4 last night?! Scary how quickly everything can change wen u need an intervention isnt it?! 

Also i think i started havin bh contractions at about 3am this morning, they actually made me feel a bit sick, anyone else found that?!

Abz- i been havin that weird pelvis pain and sticking feeling its bloody awful!! I hope u can enjoy a bath in peace wen ur oh is about!!

Smidge- how horrible was that woman to u? Grrr gets me wound up!!!!

Widger- i think i worry too much about the baby's movements , but sometimes you just cant help it!!! :haha:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies - 

Pixie glad they are keeping a close eye on you, cant believe your going to have your baby in just a few weeks! 

Smidge - Sorry your scan was so rushed - they can be so rude and unhelpful sometimes

Well i have been awake all night and at about 4 i had a really bad headache, so with oh still snoring beside me i stormed downstairs, tripped over and hurt my back and the lay on the sofa until he got up and told me to go back to bed ... so i did and then he clattered around in the bedroom making my head worse until eventually leaving for work without even seeing how I was. I really dont feel the need to speak to him again today - I was so angry with him not caring at all i just wonder how he will be when the baby arrives! 

Sorry for the rant - hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## LogansMama

Morning ladies. I love being off work so I can keep in touch during the day while you are all posting! LOL. I don't have nearly as much to catch up on as I would if I don't post till later! 

I am feeling stressed right now because I just weighed myself and I am now 3 lbs heavier than I was when I gave birth to DS - and I gained 50lbs with him! That means I'm at 53 now! (really 43 because I was 10 lbs heavier to start this time). I am just freaking out worrying about how big I am going to GET in the next 4 weeks! Waaa! 

Other than that though... we got a new TV yesterday. Its awesome. We finally have a giant, flat, high def TV. We were very much in the stone ages before - with a bulky little old tv. My dh's parents paid half for it, and it was on sale, so we got a great deal!! I love it. Looks so pretty. LOL.

AND WOW - My ticker is in the LAST box!! HOORAY!!!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Afternoon ladies!

I needed to come on here just to get a break from work!! :haha:

Abz... sorry to hear about your work issues. My work will be in a similar boat because they haven't really planned to cover my maternity leave at all and this will cause huge problems when I finish. It's so frustrating because they have had so much notice! At the end of the day your health and that of your LO are far more important so if you do finish earlier than planned, they will just have to cope.

Smidge... sorry to hear about the experience you had with the growth scan... that is soooo poor. :(

Widger... glad you are enjoying your maternity leave! I plan on spending mine sleeping!! :)

Loganmama... congrats on reaching your final box! Scary!!


----------



## A3my

:sleep::sleep: halleluyah its a short week this week :sleep::sleep:

*CG* - I watched OBEM too, I was cross with that midwife that suggested an epidural. As for having a baby soon, I am in complete denial still! eeek

*jolou* - was wondering where you'd got to! :happydance: my girls arent off school until next week :) Its me that misses blue cheese, I nearly ordered a white wine spritzer at the weekend but I got hot chocolate instead which was yum. 

*abz* - poor you getting stuck in the bath. was it you who said your OH had designed a hoist system to get you out? :haha: I took an afternoon off work last week for the same reason. I hope you feel better for it xx oops just seen you have a dodgy tummy :dohh: poor you xx

*smidge* - that is awful you got treated like that!!! i hope your MW re-assured you a bit :flower:

*Widger* - I am obsessive about movements. My LO doesnt really move a lot but I bet I'd worry if he went mental active :dohh:

*Phoxiest* - glad you enjoyed your antenatal class :thumbup:

*H&F* - sorry about your OH and hurting your back! I do things like that when I cant sleep - I have a huge bruise on my leg where I walked into the bed :dohh: have you got a spare bed in your nursery that you could retreat to in times of need?

Well I am having an unproductive day, heartburn is bad today. I only have Rennie's and they are ultra nasty :wacko: xx


----------



## babyhope

jolou said:


> and ohh i was so upset monday night!! i have to wait 3 weeks for Glee to be back on!!! 3 weeeeeekkkksss i think i may die! lol

Oh I LOVE GLEE!!!!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Smidge- sorry the scan was not a good experience. Hopefully though it has reassured you.

Abz - if you have to go off sick they will just have to cope! Sorry they won't let you off anyway though.

I have just been on Pumpkin Patch and got some stuff - what a good deal! It makes it sooooo much cheaper!!


----------



## babyhope

Cactusgirl-I am the opposite, I am now actually starting to freak out about birth. I've been watching 16 and pregnant and the way those girls are screaming has me and the hubby feeling sick!

Smidge-sorry about your appointment, I can feel you disappointment....lol...that rhymes! My doctor is that way all the time, it sucks! He has two offices in different towns, so he is constantly on the go. You wait a good 45 min to see him and then he sees you for two minutes, I hate it. 

Widger-Lucky you being on maternity leave! I wish I was! I am going to try my best to hold out til the beginning of May...we don't get paid maternity leave here, so it sucks, I have to use up all my sick days!

Logansmama-Yay for the new tv! We got a smaller flat screen for christmas and I love, it! We are hoping to get a new bigger one for the living room too.

Pussy galore- I can not believe it is the afternoon where you are at, right now it is 6:26 AM for me, and I have no idea why I am up!!!! I didn't go to sleep until 2 Am so I know I am definitely going to be tired all day long!

Well I have an hour and a half to kill before I get up out of bed to get ready for my doctors appointment...I am terrified of getting weighed!! My doctor bitches about my weight all the time! Although I feel like recently I haven't been eating much so crossing my fingers I haven't put on too much weight since the last visit. I dont know why I am up so early, but it sucks because I have such a long day ahead of me, I know I am going to have to nap today! I am looking forward to leaving the doctors office and getting me a Mcdonalds breakfast...hash browns here I come!!


----------



## jolou

abz sorry you had a bad day yesterday and i get stuck in the bath without having any pain in my hips so i feel sorry you! i just get all stiff.

smidge sorry you didnt have a very good time at your app, thats terrible they make you wait that long then only take 2 minutes to scan without re-assuring you!

amy if the place i was in did a hot choc no doubt id have had something like that! i was in a choccie mood all weekend. oo and i had a sneaky bit of pate today, just the tiniest piece tho!

forgot to mention before, when i was out saturday one of marks old school friends was also out whos GF is due in June, she said she could not believe i was so close to being full term as i look really small, i think its just because im carrying all around the back and not so much to the front, i dont feel like im small at all! altho i have to admit she did look alot bigger than me considering there is a 7 week gap between due dates.

Salmon for tea tonight altho i feel like something really bad for me like a burger or something.


----------



## Lilybean

Hi Ladies!

Please can I be added to the May Mummies list!! 

I am due on the 22nd May and I am on team *Yellow*:happydance:

Thank you xx


----------



## muddles

Hey ladies just been for a swim and a lovely long warm shower afterwards. Now plan on doing nothing for the rest of the day. Baby currently has hiccups and with each one he/she is sticking a foot out into my side, guess baby is blaming me for them then :lol: Mind you I did wolf down a sandwich and two glasses of juice when I got back from swimming. 

Hope you are all having a lovely day. :flower:

Have added you Lillybean.


----------



## Windmills

I've missed loads :blush: And I've forgotten everything I've read!
I do remember one thing though.. *Pixie* how exciting/terrifying! 
I spent last night in the hospital, again. I was coming down stairs and slipped and fell. Landed on my back but my Mum still made me go in to get checked, all fine of course :) I'm sick of being so accident prone :lol:


----------



## jolou

oh katie be sure to be careful coming down them stairs! :) glad everything is ok tho and its always best to go get checked when u fall :)


----------



## Windmills

Oh Jo I just realised, it's like 4 weeks to your section! I can't believe we're all getting so close to the end :wacko:


----------



## MartaMi

*Logansmama* - thanks, you made me laugh with your very gay statement. Hooray for last box and a new tv. We still have that old big box also but son we'll have to get new one also.
*insomniamama* - and you made me laugh with that: [eyes everyone evilly]. Christ how I need a good laugh at now 
*Sarahwoo* - sory you're not feeling good but thumbs that soon you'll feel better.
*abz* - really great that you got your day off work. Take a rest and then you'll feel better when going to work again.
*Smidge* - :hugs: hugs for you. I just hate it when doctors take patient like just another piece in their day or a part of paycheck. It is really rare to see you baby and if they don't let us look then it makes you feel really sad and crappy.
*Lilybean* - welcome :flower:
*About food and booze* - I've had some red wine during pregnancy and it's sooooo good. Now ofcourse I want margaritas and pina coladas and so on.
*About my mate* - he is not a gay :haha: OH doesn't mind cause he knows we're really good friends and that's all. I mean, our moms were best friends already during pregnancy. We are actually born on the same day, he went 2 weeks over his due date and I came month early so you'll see how much we wanted to be born on the same day :haha: Everybody were sure that we're gonna end up together cause we were like shoe and sock, always together but actually we haven't even never kissed each other. With my OH it was so easy, he totally accepted my mate but when my mate met his fionce they had major arguments over me. She was so jealous and when I wanted to back away a bit he said to that woman that you can always find a new love but never a true friend. He delivered an ultimatum to her (he with me or ending their relationship) and luckily she calmed.
And *Sarahwoo,* don't be impressed. Take a look at this bump. There is nothing to be imagine that I can run with that :haha: Sorry for bad picture but can't make better on my own :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







31.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Widger

Lilybean said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Please can I be added to the May Mummies list!!
> 
> I am due on the 22nd May and I am on team *Yellow*:happydance:
> 
> Thank you xx

Oh yes, another team yellow mummy :yipee:

Join the pregnancy buddies thread aptly named Team yellow buddies :rofl:


----------



## Widger

Smidge - Sorry you didn't have a very good time at the scan. I felt like that when I had emergency scan at 15 weeks, she didn't let me look at the baby... she was really cold and obviously I was only in there to make sure baby was still alive etc but it wouldn't have hurt to show me my baby :hugs: xx

Am3y - Heartburn :grr: nothing I hate more... apart from mabye Gaviscon to cure it... seriously prefer to have heartburn than take that stuff

Windmills - Glad all is well, watch yourself woman... she says after dropping laptop on the floor :dohh: What happens to us all? :rofl:

Jolou - Have a burger :)

I can't believe that some of you will be giving birth real soon....... I mean, so could I technically but I'm at the end of May. I still have everything to do pretty much. I got given lots of presents when I left work but still lots to buy and haven't event hought of nursery furniture/moses basket etc..... YIKES... does anyone else feel like time is running out??


----------



## LolaAnn

gorgeous bump marta! totally jealous you can run too.
widger I feel exactly the same, freaking out there is so much I need to get still! And we are starting to move house this weekend, and haven't even got all the furniture we need let alone baby.. oh my daysssssssssss


----------



## Pussy Galore

Great bump Marta!!

I just happened to notice that the April babies thread have 16 births already! I'm guessing this is likely to be true of the May babies before the end of April!! :wacko:


----------



## Frufru

Hi ladies :wave:

Coo-ee what a lot of posts to catch up on! 

Pixie - Wow 2 1/2 weeks :shock: I totally agree with everyone else, you should definately stay put here on the May Mummies thread :thumbup: Your avatar picture is beautiful :flower:

Marta - I am sorry to hear that you have been having such a challenging time with your OH's ex :wacko: It sounds like you could do with some relaxing time out and a holiday to a cottage on the beach sounds like it will do the trick.

Insomnimama - :rofl: at the evil eyes :haha:

Sarahwoo - :hugs: I am sorry to hear you were having such a "blah" day, we all get them from time to time I hope you are feeling a bit better now. By the way thank you for the heads up on the Pumpkin Patch sale - I will have a little look.

Babyhope - wow so busy! I am just tired reading what you are doing!

CG - have a lovely massage tomorrow and I hope all goes well with your doula :hugs:

Abz - I don't know if legally work can refuse to let you start your maternity leave earlier than you originally planned, it may be worth checking it out with your HR department. Of course if you are struggling and work are being assholes you could always see if your doctor will sign you off. It is so stupid that they have known you were pregnant for this long and are only just sorting out re-training and cover now :growlmad:

Smidge - I am so sorry that you had a crappy experience with the sonographer, I hope that overall the results were ok :hugs:

H&F - Sending you lots of positive vibes for a peaceful night tonight :sleep: As for the doctor's weighing you, do they weigh at every appointment. I have not been weighed since my 16week appointment, I have weighed at home but overall the MW's seem to think I look ok so don't seem to bothered about checking the scales :shrug:

LM - enjoy the new tv :mrgreen: and congratulations on reaching the last ticker box :happydance:

PG - don't let work make you feel bad, they have had ample time to sort their cover out :growlmad:

Muddles - you are so good with your swimming :blush:

Katie - crikey it must have been scary falling on the stairs. Good on your Mum making you get checked out! I am glad you and Daisy are both ok :hugs:

Widger - Abz has found that eating pineapple has really helped her heartburn, maybe you could give that a go?

I have just noticed that my ticker has also moved up and I am in the penultimate box now :happydance: I am so excited to think that LO could be here in 7-11 weeks. I keep thinking I should be starting to freak out or get nervous soon, but if I am totally honest I am just really excited :mrgreen:

Cor - I know that I had a 4 day weekend last week but I am flipping knackered and so grateful for the 4 day Easter weekend coming up. My last official day at work is 23rd of April which with the bank holidays and other holiday days I have booked means only another 13 working days left for me :happydance: :yipee:

Righto - I am on the early shift tomorrow so I had better log off and get some :sleep: in.

:hugs: to you all and your LO's


----------



## Frufru

Oh and I forgot to say :hi: to all the May Mummies new to the thread :)


----------



## babyhope

Ladies I posted a separate thread for this but I wanted to ask your advice too: 

Ok right now I went to go pee, when I got up and flushed the toilet I noticed this chunk of slimey mucus (snot like but no blood) on the toilet seat, so I rewiped again and there was some on my toliet paper. I did not have this before, do you guys think this might be the start of my mucus plug or just extra discharge?


----------



## Pussy Galore

babyhope said:


> Ladies I posted a separate thread for this but I wanted to ask your advice too:
> 
> Ok right now I went to go pee, when I got up and flushed the toilet I noticed this chunk of slimey mucus (snot like but no blood) on the toilet seat, so I rewiped again and there was some on my toliet paper. I did not have this before, do you guys think this might be the start of my mucus plug or just extra discharge?

I just noticed your other thread but this thread is usually my first port of call when I log in...!! Isn't it great that we can ask questions like this on here and not worry about people's reactions!!?? 

Sadly, I don't know the answer but there are lots of second/third time Mums on here so I'm sure you will get some good advice... I have definitely noticed an increase in discharge this week but it is no different to what I have had all pregnancy in terms of consistency.. there is just more of it.. :wacko:

I have read lots of threads on here from people describing their mucus plug as "snot like" so perhaps that is what it is...??

Hope you get some good advice! :)

And after that lovely post, I am going back to eating my breakfast!! :haha:

Amy.... can I do my "hooray it is Friday" today since technically for those of us still at work, it feels like Friday!?!?! :happydance:


----------



## maybebaby3

hi all i dont know if i am ever going 2 get a chance 2 catch up on all the posts! i feel like i have no been on here in ages! been so busy and when have not been busy have been 2 exhausted! 2day is the 1st day of the easter hols! :yipee: i was looking 4ward 2 chilling out a bit but unfortunately my kids have no intenion of letting me do that and my OH is in bed so no help there! got my pram yesterday after much stress. i got the mothercare my4. i bought the carrycot in january and they said the chassis would be coming in the next container in february but it didnt arrive. 3 containers later and no chassis and last week they said 'it may come in the container in 2 wks time'. I was like WTF i am 34wks pregnant! so OH looked up mothercare in spain and we found out there is 1 in malaga (1 1/2 hrs away) so i called them and they ordered the chassis in and it arrived in days. should have gone there in the 1st place! we set it up and it is fine, thank goodness!

babyhope - it sounds like i could be your mucus plug. i have been having some really icky discharge and cant leave the house without a pantyliner. remember u can lose your plug wks b4 labour. ask your midwife/dr if u r worried xxx


----------



## Frufru

babyhope said:


> Ladies I posted a separate thread for this but I wanted to ask your advice too:
> 
> Ok right now I went to go pee, when I got up and flushed the toilet I noticed this chunk of slimey mucus (snot like but no blood) on the toilet seat, so I rewiped again and there was some on my toliet paper. I did not have this before, do you guys think this might be the start of my mucus plug or just extra discharge?


Hmmm - with this being my first baby I have no first hand experience of this but it does sound like it could be your mucus plug bearing in mind what I have read and been told by other Mum's. Like PG has said losing some of the plug may not necessarily mean labour is iminent but if I were you I would give my MW/doctor a call and get it checked out to be on the safe side.

I hope all is well :hugs:


----------



## A3my

Morning everyone!

*PG* - oh yes we are definately in need of some end of the week whooping :haha::yipee::wohoo:=D&gt; I'm so glad its here and we get a long weekend whooo hoooooooooo!

*Katie* - what are you like :winkwink: falling down the stairs - really hope you are OK and you dont get back ache from it! xxx

*Widger* - I suddenly clicked that I really didnt have enough baby stuff and went on a mad spending spree on mothercare online (I hate shopping!). Think we've got most things now :)

*Lolaann* - good luck with the move!!

*Marta* - your bump is fab! I'd love to run, I used to run 5 miles 3x a week but if I did it now I think the baby would fall out it feels so heavy :haha:

*frufru* - I cant wait until I have days to count down until mat leave. Its too depressing to count at the mo :haha: hope the early shift isnt too bad.

*maybebaby3* - the pram experience sounds stressful! glad its all worked out and you have your pram. Mine arrived yesterday - its soooo much bigger than I imagined :wacko:

*babyhope* - my plugs were clear and blood streaked. I have had some clear snotty discharge over the last couple of weeks and I didnt think it was anything but everyone is different, some people have put pics on of lumpy white plugs so who knows! I would ask your midwife :flower:

I am officially absolutely pooped! I have the energy of a slug. NO motivation to do anything today :sleep: xxx


----------



## LogansMama

AAAACK. Ladies I'm freaking out right now! Its 4:45am here and I CAN'T sleep! I've been up most of the night. My arms are so freaking itchy I can't stand it, so of course now I'm thinking the worst and that I have Obstetric Cholestasis or something. BUT IN REALITY I know thats probably stupid because I AM ALWAYS ITCHY, even before I ever got pregnant! This is nothing new to me! Normally I would take something to just knock me out (Benedryl or stronger), but the only safe option now is benedryl and I don't have any.... and of course all I can think is if its this bad - maybe its serious and not my normal itchyness! I have slathered on lotion to try and help and sprayed my arms with itch spray. Its not helping! I am scratching till my arms bleed - for real!

Plus on top of it I have the WORST heartburn and upset stomach too! I just want to lay down and sleep and I can't and its soooo frustrating! I took some antacid - and that doesn't seem to be helping either!

I go to the doctor on Friday for my normal checkup... so I'll mention all this then and see what she thinks.... but in the meantime.... UGH!!!!


----------



## Widger

Oh babyhope - sounds to me like your mucus plug although I'm not an expert as this is my first. :nope:
Maybebaby3 - Exciting getting your pram xx

A3my - I felt like you did yesterday - pooped all day. But sun is shining so feel a bit better and actually have a doctor's appointment to get up for so an excuse to get out of the house :)

I've got my 32 week appointment today with my gp. My baby has been moving lots.... when I say lots I mean lots over the past 24 hours. It has always been a wriggler but now I'm worried it is caught up in the cord or something as I thought the baby was not supposed to move so much anymore. Yesterday morning the baby woke me up about 5am and didn't stop moving until 7am - constant poking, prodding, moving... I was wondering if was changing position or something but doesn't appear to have moved.

Am I worrying over nothing? Thank god I can ask the doctor today. Pregnancy makes you turn into a right wimp doesn't it xxx


----------



## LogansMama

Babyhope - Wanted to say - that does sound like it could be your plug... Maybe things are starting to get going for you!


----------



## A3my

*Logansmama* - sorry about your rubbish nights sleep! at least you can ask your doc tomorrow about the itching xx

*Widger* - I'm being a wimp that my LO isnt moving enough today :dohh: I get more and more anxious about it the more I read on movement threads. Everyone seems to tell you something different. Have you got a home doppler? I use mine religiously morning and night. It does re-assure me. I'd have it on all day if I could! Does your LO wake you up with movements? Mine never does :( i've never heard that too much movement is bad...let us know what the doc says xx


----------



## bexxie

Hi ladies

Cant get over this drained feeling-I have a shower and feel knackered after what is going on? Never had this before..........so much I want to do mentally and cant physically could cry lol

On brighter note am 35 weeks today yippeee


Dont like DH at moment,fell in love with something someone was selling on here at a FABULOUS price and he would rather we got it further on the months,OK so I dont NEED it but I WANT it bloody cave man
xx


----------



## jolou

morning ladies!

what an afternoon i had yesterday! Sophie decided to crumb her biscuit everywhere once i had hoovered up, i know im daft giving her a biscuit when i just hoovered but she normally just eats it! argh then i was sooo tired i was sat watching tv and kept nodding off i was trying so hard to keep awake, i could hear sophie playing upstairs so i must not have completely nodded off, anyyyway i go upstairs to see what she was doing, she had put so much loo roll down the toilet, blocking it, took ages to unblock, sprayed half a bottle of my new perfume i got for christmas and decided to use marks lip stuff (yea he is a big girl lol) as glue or something cos it was all over my table, that was all in the half an hour before she was due to goto her dads, needless to say i was glad she was going for the night, how horrid do i sound??!! but i was so tired i ended up crying whislt un-blocking the toilet... ahh hormones.

this morning is better, altho if i say to take something back up to her room since she brought something else down (our living room is only tiny so doesnt take much to make it a danger room lol) it ends up in the middle of the stairs.. im sure i used to be better than this at doing what my mum said lol maybe i was more scared of my mum lol that hasnt changed one bit! lol

hope your all ok

oh and babyhope it might be some of your plug, i have had an increase in discharge myself, one day last week it was more snot like but not so much now, tho i can not go without using a pantyliner, i tried this yesterday since i was in all day and just felt like i had wet myself.. my god its mad what we discuss on this thread lol


----------



## jolou

oh my sister is a little bugger lol

she just text me saying she needed to "come see me tonight, she has missed her last few periods and thought it was the pill messing up but was worried, took a preg test and just done it in work." i was like omg this is the last thing she would want to happen, then started thinking "wait a minute she has only just started sleeping with her BF....hold on its april 1st"

the little bugger tried to april fool prank me!! lol


----------



## Cactusgirl

Martami - your bump is incredible! Wish mine was more like yours now!!

Maybebaby - good to hear your pram has been sorted - what a pain though.

Babyhope - this is my 1st baby too and had no idea there was such a thing as mucus plugs before I ventured into 3rd tri!!! But they do describe it as snot like and from the sounds of it you can start losing it weeks before going into labour.

Jolou - I had completely forgotten it was April Fools till read about your sister!! Have been on my own all morning so don't think could have fallen for anything!!

Bexxie - there is a definite difference between need and want!! And boys should just know that!! I have just bought Che a load of winter clothes for 6-12 months in Pumpkin Patch sale on the premise it is 70% off at the moment - come next winter it will be full price!! Saving money in the long run!! Honest!!

Logansmama - sorry to hear you are so itchy at the moment it must drive you mad. I am terrible at not scratching when I am itchy and have so many scars from chicken pox/insect bites etc.

Frufru - good to see you back!

Taken today off so having a lovely 5 day break now!! Off to Scotland tomorrow to visit some friends. The boys will go off mountain biking and the girls will potter and do lunch!! I am looking forward to getting away for a couple of nights.

Doula coming for lunch at 12 then massage at 3pm! Can't wait!


----------



## A3my

*jolou* - your daughter would get on well with mine :haha: she sounds like a cheeky minx. I can just picture you crying while unblocking the toilet, I'd be exactly the same! Good April fooling by your sister hehehe.

*CG* - lucky you, hope you have a lovely 5 day break and massage :)


----------



## Marie Alana

May 25th I've been told it's a girl but they can't be sure


----------



## maybebaby3

jolou - erin has been awful this week. she emptied 2 boxes of cereals on the kitchen floor, picked 4 keys off our laptop to give a couple of examples and just half an hour ago we found her in our bedroom 'cleaning' my vanity table with OH's aftershave! i'm so fed up of cleaning messes!!!

bexxie - my OH would be the same following the wait until u need it approach. they just dont understand us!!!

a3my - i feel the same - constant exhaustion!

logansmama - hope the itching subsided!

widger - worrying about movements is so part of daily life now isnt it. hopefully your appointment will put your mind at rest.

cactusgirl - have a wonderful break! wish we could afford a few days away.

on a positive note i finally got my maternity leave approved. i start on 4th may and get paid up til 8th november, which is more than i thought i'd get. after that i'm on unpaid leave until i start again on 4th may next year. however next summer i only get paid august and not july as it's based on the proportion of the year u work so that's a bit rubbish.

just told OH that i put a big scratch on the car yesterday coming out of public car park. he has taken it better than i thought, but that's prob coz he's not seen it yet :wacko:

going 2 c MW later 2 have my bloods taken and c if my iron levels have come up 2 an acceptable level. hopefully she will put me on monitor 2 2 check out LO.


----------



## msp_teen

@ Everyone!!!---> ITS ALMOST MAY!!!! ONLY ONE MORE MONTH TO KNOCK OUT!!! The anxiety is starting to hit me!


----------



## jolou

glad im not the only one with little a little monkey, this afternoon she decided to cut some of hair.... i was sooo mad, its not the first time she has done it, so the scissors that she has have been taken away for the week, that made me cry yet again but it was proper sobbing, im feeling like a crap mother this week!

and im annoyed at my gammon! i took it out the freezer at 8 this morning, usually would have defrosted by now but its still slightly frozen...grrr i text OH to tell him hoping he would suggest something, all i got back was "oh... what yu want me to do?" followed by "if you want me to pop to sainsburys and get something tell me very shortly as im leaving soon" why cant he just decide something for himself!! its the same every bloody shopping day lol i have to think what we are going to eat for the entire week, he just stands and looks like i have asked him to jump out of a plane.

annnyyyway hope everyone is ok, i think my hormones are getting to me again this week so i am saying sorry now for any other future rants that might occur over the weekend lol


----------



## LolaAnn

A june baby has arrived before a may one! Wow. 

LogansMama - please, please let me know what they say. I sound exactly the same asyou. I was itchy before PG too.. but mine's all on my legs, yesterday I literally scratched till I bled too and was in tears for about an hour. I put Solarcaine on even though you aren't meant to use it in PG but I honestly didn't know what else to do I thought I was gonna have to go to hospital... It didn't really work and takes about an hour and a half for mine to calm down.


----------



## insomnimama

We did have one May baby arrive- little Jenson (hope I got the spelling right) from Sam9kids. He was having a bit of a rough go in the hospital but seemed like he was back feeling like his old little self last I heard. :flower:


----------



## jolou

ohh and we had one in feb i think, shawnie had a little girl at 26 weeks i think, not sure if many remember her tho, so thats 2 so far, how scary/exciting!


----------



## LogansMama

Ugh... I was so ready to just rip off all my skin! I decided to take a shower and use my Aveeno Oatmeal soap... then I put on more oatmeal anti-itch lotion, I feel a little better. I'm nervous now though. And I know its stupid because OC is pretty rare... and my itchy arms have been a forever problem, not just a pregnancy one... but I can't help but worry anyways! I really gotta stop reading all the warning posts and googling stuff! Just makes me paranoid!

maybebaby and jolue - I know all about days like that with toddlers! They can be rough! One day Logan dumped an entire bottle of dish soap on my counter, dropped a dozen eggs on the floor, and emptied a bag of flour on my living room carpet... all within a couple of minutes! I didn't think my house would ever me clean again!

About April Fools - Last year this time I was wondering if I should prank my dh and tell him I was pregnant or not. I had really been wanting another baby and he kept saying no! Who knew that this April I'd be weeks away from having one!


----------



## Pixie81

You ladies have all been very busy since I was on here yesterday!

Just noticed I am now in the last box on my ticker!! :yipee::wohoo::yipee:

*Logansmama* and *LolaAnn* I don't want to worry or scare you, but *PLEASE *mention the itching to your midwife/doctor. This is how my Choleostasis started. You need to get it checked out ASAP. The blood tests and bile acid tests can take a while to come back when testing for it, so get it sorted as soon as possible just incase. Have you had any other symptoms? If you look at the top of the Third Trimester threads, there is a sticky all about Obstetric Choleostasis which is very helpful. xxx


----------



## babyhope

Hey ladies! Thanks for all the replies...sorry I didn't say it was a TMI post:flower: Well another lady posted a picture of what she thinks is her plug and that is what mine looked like when I wiped, so maybe! I don't have any pains or anything so I am not to concerned. Although with my son I didn't have any pains or contractions either and when I lost my plug it had streaks of blood in it but it was also 6 days before my due date. I just hope this is a sign my body is getting ready. I have been feeling really scared about labor recently (I think because I have been watching 16 and pregnant and the way those girls scream make me scared) with my son labor was a piece of cake. I didn't even have contractions and when I went to the doctor he was the one who told me I was in labor and all ready 5 cm. After that I got an epidural and I had my son. Pretty much no pain, some discomfort. I hope it goes as well as with this one....fingers crossed!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

sounds like a dream labour babyhope. mine were super painful! dreading labour already!!!


----------



## babyhope

maybebaby3 said:


> sounds like a dream labour babyhope. mine were super painful! dreading labour already!!!

Now that the end is near I am feeling so scared:nope:


----------



## lunarsea

At first I couldn't wait to get to the end, now I'm incredibly anxious and nervous about delivering, I don't really know what to expect :S


----------



## Windmills

I feel like something's just not right but noone's taking me seriously, they all think I'm just paranoid. Not sure what to do. 
Hmm. Hope you're all good anyway x


----------



## LogansMama

Whats wrong Katie?

Lunarsea - Look how far you have come! Hardly any chance of a preemie anymore! (Knock on wood still though!) Don't feel bad - no one knows what to expect the first time - (or even the second!). This is my second and I can only imagine whats in store for me!


----------



## Windmills

More movement worries. I know everyone will just say 'go in and get seen' but noone will take me seriously and I can't go on my own because I don't drive. Everything's probably fine, I just need to chill. I've just had reduced movement for almost a week now. At the hospital the other night after my fall they found the HB easily and told me to stay for a trace. After waiting until nearly 3am, my Mum made me leave.. So I never got it.

ETA: I've had some movement, just not very much, and mostly just little nudges rather than kicks or elbows. I'm sure it's fine, wjkfbwkf.


----------



## LogansMama

Katie - When is your next appt? In the meantime, drink or eat something cold and sweet and see if that will get her moving! Even if its just for a short bit.... It might set your mind at ease for now at least!


----------



## Windmills

It's not until a week on Tuesday, :dohh: 
Thanks, I'll give it a try xxx


----------



## jolou

hey katie im feelin the same today, ive had some movement but not as much as he normally does, he did have the hiccups when i took a bath tho lol ive said to myself if i still feel the same tomorrow when i have my breakfast il give the labour ward a ring.


----------



## supriseBump_x

We're all due next month :happydance: 5 weeks today for me :)


----------



## lunarsea

supriseBump_x said:


> We're all due next month :happydance: 5 weeks today for me :)

Yay 6 weeks away for me!


----------



## insomnimama

Eight weeks for me :( That's what I get for being a June Mama in May Mama's clothing, I guess :rofl:


----------



## LogansMama

4 weeks for me!!


----------



## lunarsea

I like to count down the days more so than the weeks, it seems like a lot less time to say "... days to go" than "... weeks to go"


----------



## supriseBump_x

35  Days :happydance: xxxx


----------



## maybebaby3

35 days 4 me 2 :wohoo: tho it is a scary thought 2!!!

I went up 2 the maternity ward last night as my friend who is a midwife was working and she has been doing my ante natal appointments in the evenings. she put me on monior and after abt 5mins the baby went mad moving! all looks ok. she is not 100% sure that the baby is head down though so i am being referred 2 the consultant 4 a scan 2 check the position. should hopefully get that some time next week. i also had bloods taken 2 check iron levels. hopefully they will have gone up.

on a sad note one of my friends had her baby on 28th march and baby has been rushed 2 hospital in spain as he has transposition of the great arteries and needs heart surgery. she was so excited esp as it is her 1st baby and now this worry :( please say a little prayer 4 them.

katie - if u r worried about movements then just go in. MW will take u seriously. your peace of mind is worth it. remember baby is getting bigger and that means less space so the movements do become different.

jolou - hope u get some joy from labour ward.


----------



## Janny Wanny

good morning all :)


----------



## muddles

Morning everyone enjoyed a lie in with H this morning as he is off work for Easter weekend. Got nothing planned over the weekend which we are both looking forward to, maybe watch some movies and have a takeaway.

Katie please, please, please go and get checked if your baby isn't moving like normal go and get checked if nothing else it will put your mind at ease. Sod what everybody else thinks about you 'wasting' their time you aren't! 

Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## Windmills

I had a horrible horrible dream last night. I can't get it out my head now!
I've felt her quite a bit this morning, it's just not as vigorous if that makes sense?


----------



## LogansMama

Morning all.

I have about 2 hours till I leave for my doctors appt. Can't wait! Always so anxious for my appts!

Slept rough again last night. Still really itchy - but managed to keep it somewhat under control by NOT scratching. The more I scratch, the more I itch! Definitely gonna ask about it today.

Katie - I think if you are still feeling nervous you should at least call your MW. Then if she says to come in, tell whoever has to drive you that your MW wants you to come in and be seen. They can't argue with that - can they?

Oh and since we are counting down - I now have *29 DAYS* left!!!! WOW!


----------



## insomnimama

Fifty-six days OH MY GOD :hissy:


----------



## LogansMama

Insomni - Are you scheduled to be induced or have a c-section? Your ticker doesn't match LOL!


----------



## insomnimama

C-section at thirty-nine weeks :flower:


----------



## Frufru

Katie I agree with everyone else - if you are concerned go and get checked lady :hugs: It might just be that Daisy has been having a lazy few days &/or there is just less room to move now that she is bigger. You are the expert on her movements and if you are worried please, please, please get in touch with your MW.

I am still erring on the side of caution with my expectations of LO's birthday and assuming I might go to 42 weeks which _technically_ would make me a Junebug. If we are talking days its only a *maximum* of 71 for me :happydance: Once we get to 37 weeks, whenever she is ready to make her appearance is fine with me :thumbup:

I am so glad of a long bank holiday weekend - I am absolutely shattered after last weeks festivities and am just going to take it easy all weekend.

Sarahwoo - thanks for the heads-up on the bandeau dresses in Primark, I popped in the other day and picked one up for a fiver :thumbup: and it is now residing in my partially packed labour bag.

Have a lovely afternoon everyone :hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

hey ladies, 

Hope everyone is well - just a quick question, is anyone elses babies measuring big and how far engaged are people atm ... my midwife worried me yesterday telling me I have a huge baby and that she is already 3/5 engaged not sure what this means but she seemed so rushed i didnt even think to ask so would really appreciate if someone could advise me! xx x


----------



## jolou

Hey ladies, on my phone at mo so its hard to catch up, thought i'd do a little update. 
Just come out of the hospital as baby still hadn't really moved. Everything was fine he even got the hiccups lol but because it was 2nd time there I have to go in again for b trace on sunday :( and a scan on tuesday, typical, tuesday is my consultant appointment! I have to phone the day unit tuesday morning to see if they can slot me in, the mw said I might be able to see a consultant there, not sure tho. 
Thats all from me for now, we are on our way to lunch in a pub yumyum! 
Hope your all well


----------



## LogansMama

Well ladies - I'm home from my appt and I'm feeling very very bummed out! :(

I have not made a bit of progress, I am tight, closed, and LONG. Waaaaa! :cry: And to make it worse - my doctor had me schedule my c-section today too! If I go into labor before my due date - then I can still try for VBAC, but otherwise, I'm scheduled for May 3rd at 7:30 am (2 days past my EDD). I have to arrive at the hospital at 5:30am. I was crying while I made the appt! I just SOOOOO DO NOT WANT TO DO THIS AGAIN!!!

I wish my body would just freaking cooperate and go into labor on its own! I know I still have a few weeks - but I just feel like a ticking time bomb now! I have 30 days to get this baby out on my own - or I have to get cut again! Damn cervix better cooperate!

Oh - and I forgot to mention that I told her about my itchy arms and she sent me for bloood work to check for the OC. So - I'll know next week I guess......


----------



## babyhope

:happydance::happydance:34 WEEKS!!!:happydance::happydance:

Me and the hubby finally did our taxes and today we are going to register at the hospital and look at cribs. I keep saying look at cribs because I am so damn picky. Because the crib will be in our room I want it to match our furniture which is black. But I can either find no cribs in black or super expensive ones. I found a crib in espresso, dark brown/black and thinking of getting it, but I still haven't made up my mind!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

morning all! i went 2 c MW on sat night and she is not sure whether baby is breech or not. she was not 100% sure whether she was feeling a small bottom or a head at the top. she says baby may not be as big as we thought after all due 2 running around after kids and working full time and stress. i hope that all the problems with OH have not affected this baby's growth as i am stressed all the time :( i have 2 c the consultant on 13th april which seems a long time away as i just want 2 know whether it is breech or not. MW put me on monitor 4 a trace and all was well.

jolou - glad all went well at the hospital.

logansmama - fingers crossed that things will get oving b4 ur c section date!

hope&faith - when i was pregnant with dylan he was a big baby and was engaged super early on. 3/5 relates to what ratio of the head is down in the pelvis.


----------



## insomnimama

Logansmama why aren't they letting you go to at least 41 weeks, if not 42? Do they really think it will make a difference in the outcome of the VBAC?

Maybebaby I'm sorry this pregnancy has been so stressful for you :hugs: Sounds like things are a little better with OH, or not so much? Saw you mention he was looking things up re: strollers and thought it might be a good sign. :flower:

As for me... I have moved up a box! Wheee!!! Also picked up more baby clothes from my mom & she made me a beautiful Mei Tai (Asian Baby Carrier) which it looks like I can even use with Insomnitoddler while still pregnant! :)


----------



## maybebaby3

thanks insonimama. things r a little better although there are still really bad days sometimes. he sleeps in every day which makes me mad as i have 2 deal with the kids and do the housework all on my own and 2 top it off then after he's slept 4 half the day he has the cheek 2 complain when i go 2 bed at night as if midnight was so early!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning Ladies!!

:happydance: 50 days to go!! :happydance:

Logansmama.. your EDD seems so close but I really hope that you get the delivery that you want..

Katie... how are things with you? Has Daisy started moving again more?

Maybebaby.. I am sorry that things are still not perfect with OH. It is so unfair that he lies in and leaves you to get the children ready and to do all of the housework. Ever since OH and I lived together I made it clear that the housework would be shared and although he complains from time to time, he does pull his weight!

OH is away this wknd on hockey tour and since this consists of drinking beer and playing hockey all wknd, neither of which I can do, I decided to stay home this year!! Usually I love having the house and bed to myself, this time round I can't sleep and the house seems so quiet!!! :dohh:

I'm also already wondering what maternity leave will be like because I feel at a bit of a loose end now and have at least 3/4 weeks leave before LO arrives!! :wacko:

Have a lovely Easter wknd everyone... I think I am just going to have to go shopping!! :haha:


----------



## maybebaby3

enjoy your shopping pussy galore!!!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Will do maybebaby.. just phoned Mum and she is coming with me and is soooo excited!!

Quick question about hiccups!!? Over the past week or so I have just noticed my LO having hiccups and it is really sweet! (I am sure she has had them before, I just didn't realise what it was?! :dohh:)

However she had them late last night and has them again now! Is this common to have them quite frequently!!?? She even just thumped me so I guess she is not enjoying them!! :wacko:

On the plus side, they are quite low down so I am guessing her head is still down which is good!! :happydance:


----------



## maybebaby3

i'm not sure but i'm sure it's nothing 2 worry about. go and enjoy your shopping day with your mum and get loads of nice things!!!


----------



## Frufru

H&F - My LO was more-or-less head down at my 31w appointment last Monday but not engaged yet. As yet here has been no mention of the babies size but my fundal height is spot on. The 3/5 measurement is to describe how much LO's head is engaged and when I have been reading about it seems to be called the babies station. I found a diagram of it here: https://www.sweethaven02.com/ObsNewborn/921les10_img_2.jpg

Jo - I am glad everything was ok yesterday and hope that you manage to fit your appointments all in on Tuesday. PS - what was for lunch :winkwink:

LM - boo on having to book a C-section date. I will be keeping my fingers crossed that you go into labour of your own accord before then :hugs:

Babyhope - congratulations on 34 weeks and on getting those pesky taxes done and dusted :thumbup:

Maybebaby - If LO is not head down they still have time to turn :hugs: Good luck with your consultants appointment in a couple of weeks :hugs:

Insomnimama - yay for moving up a box :happydance: and the sling sounds super. I have got a couple of slings for when LO arrives, OH is also keen on babywearing and keeps talking about buying his own man-style one :cloud9:

PG - I have 3 weeks to go until mat leave and then anything from 6-10 weeks AFTER that in which LO could make her appearance. I have been planning some easy activities that will hopefully keep me entertained some of the time. I made hubby a book of photos of us both from babies to wedding day for our annivesary/wedding and thought that I will start working on one of our wedding and begin a pregnancy/baby one. If you don't already know how to maybe you could get some books out of the library and teach yourself to knit/crochet and start some little project like clothes for your LO or hats/scarves to give as gifts at Christmas? And I forgot to say how lovely your new avatar picture is :mrgreen:

I am currently tucking into a slice of lovely wholemeal bread topped with black pudding - OHMY GOSH IT IS SOOOOOOOOOO GOOD.

Hubby and I are off to meet a prospective doula this afternoon so hopefully all with go well with that. Well despite the torrential rain and intermittment hailstorms over the last 2 hours the sun is now shining outside again, but for how long :rolleyes:

Have a lovely day everyone :hugs:


----------



## abz

hey guys. i haven't got chance to catch up i'm afraid. i have been away for too many days :S so i hope there's nothing i've missed?

we made it up into the highlands to visit my mum. didn't think we'd be able to because of the weather but by thursday the snow had all gone. i thought we may encounter ice or rain or something but nothing on the whole six-hour journey. so that was good. have got my smarties easter egg good and ready and thoroughly pointed on slimming world, ha. 

just wanted to wish everyone a happy easter. hope you are all doing fine :)

abz xx


----------



## LogansMama

Morning Ladies. Just want to wish all of you a Happy Easter. I'm off to take my DS to an egg hunt and to meet the Easter Bunny. 

Thanks for the good wishes that I go into labor on my own. I sure hope so. I'm not sure why my doctor won't let me go a week or 2 past my EDD, she just said every day past increases my risk. Who knows what will happen. If I don't go into labor before then, I guess I can always reschedule? Not like they can FORCE me to go to the hospital... but then again - by then, I may just want to get it over with and meet my new little man. Time will tell.

Abz - Have a good time at your moms.

Frufru - Good Luck meeting your doula, Hope you like her! Wish I could hire one!

PG - I have never experienced the hiccups with my LO's before. At least - I didn't recognize it if I have.... How can you tell?


----------



## Pussy Galore

Thaks frufru... OH changed my avatar one night when I was logged in and left my laptop and popped to the toilet! It took me two days to notice that he had changed it :blush: To be fair I changed his facebook status one night to say how wonderful his wife was and I guess this was payback!! :haha:

Logansmama... hiccups feel like a constant tap every few seconds. It is very light but since they last for about five minutes they are quite noticeable. I think my tummy even moved very slightly with each hiccup last time! :cloud9:


----------



## Frufru

LogansMama said:


> Thanks for the good wishes that I go into labor on my own. I sure hope so. I'm not sure why my doctor won't let me go a week or 2 past my EDD, she just said every day past increases my risk. Who knows what will happen. If I don't go into labor before then, I guess I can always reschedule? Not like they can FORCE me to go to the hospital... but then again - by then, I may just want to get it over with and meet my new little man. Time will tell.

Did they specify what the actual risks are to you and LO is by going past your due date? Also they say the risk increases each day you go past your due date, but by how much? And are the risks of waiting another week or so any greater for you, given your personal history, than they are for any other pregnant lady? 

I would be tempted to ask them to explain themselves in a bit more detail. After all average human gestation varies from individual to individual with a range of 38-42 weeks so really there is no such thing as a due date :shrug: we are just given 40w as our due date as that is the average of the gestation range. Technically you are not overdue until you exceed 42weeks. 

Sorry, the whole due date thing is a hot topic for me :blush: I will put my soapbox away now :blush:


----------



## LogansMama

Frufru - I am with you 100%! If this were my first pregnancy my doc wouldn't let me go past 41 weeks... and since its my second AND I had a c-section, I guess I am higher risk? She tried to explain it to me once in the beginning of my pregnancy. I guess basically every day past 40 weeks is a higher chance of abrubtion (since baby is bigger?). Also for ANY pregnant woman - every day past 40 weeks that a woman goes, gives a higher chance that the placenta might not be working 100%, chance of stillborn goes up, etc.... 

I'm lucky to even have a doctor that will let me attempt a vbac. In my area they are few and far between around here. So - my options are limited.... 

I do know that when the day comes - if I don't want to go - they can't FORCE me - but we'll see how I feel when/if that happens.


----------



## maybebaby3

morning all! happy easter! OH has gone out 2 play squash and i am soooo tired. kids napped really late yesterday afternoon so were up til nearly midnight and then OH and i stayed up watching tv. i felt bad going 2 bed and leaving him but by 2am i could no longer keep my eyes open. so i went 2 bed and he ended up sleeping on the sofa again. i have no idea what we are going 2 do 2day, maybe go in2 spain 4 a bit of lunch. i hope he just comes back from squash in an ok mood. i am dreading when i have 3 kids and a moody OH 2 contend with. i wish he's just snap out of it!


----------



## Janny Wanny

morning


----------



## LogansMama

Morning all. Happy Easter. Hope you all do something nice. I'll be running around a bit as usual. DH has to work - and since we only have one car, I'll be driving him in, then going up to see my aunt/gram/cousins etc for lunch and an egg hunt for the kids. Then after that we have to stop by my inlaws. Then come back and pick up DH. Lots of driving, but it should be a nice day....


----------



## aw1990

Hello can i be added to the list please, im due 21st May with a yellow bump :) x


----------



## Sarahwoo

Hi Everyone!
Hope you all had a lovely Easter :)
I've been feeling a bit yuk for a few days now . . . think I'm just a bit under the weather. I'm sure I'll be fine again soon. I've been trying to pop on and keep up with reading the posts but I think I've failed lol!! I've slept soooo much in the last few days, I'm just tired the whole time and I don't really want to eat etc, so I've been making sure I've been driking loads of water and taking it easy. Baby is still wriggling loads so I'm confident its just mummy whos feeling rough!!
Well hopefully I'll be back on properly next week! Anyone have any nice plans for bank holiday Monday? I've got nothing planned so far, think my parents are going to pop up in the afternoon for a bit. My cousin has lent me her tens machine so they are going to bring it up :)
Much love to you all xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Oh, and hi aw1990, welcome!!!!


----------



## Windmills

Good evening ladies, hope you're all having/had a lovely Easter, depending which side of the world you're on! 
I've been AWOL for a few days :blush: And can't really remember what you've all been up to, so I apologise once again for being rubbish! Nothing exciting has happened here (thank God, I'm sick of excitement :lol:) and I really don't fancy chocolate which is depressing since we have a kitchen full of it today. I want boiled potatoes but just can't be bothered getting up to make them. 
Also, my hair continues to be a major feature in my life- I want it red :dohh:


----------



## LogansMama

I am hoping to get my hair done tomorrow - before I return back to school on Tuesday. ICK. Not looking forward to spring break ending at all! The countdown is on though... 19 work days left!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Oohhhh it would be so nice to get my hair done! I think I might have to book in :)


----------



## Windmills

:wohoo: That's not many at all! And it's only 27 'til LO is due :shock:


----------



## Windmills

Muaha, I'm a bad influence on your bank accounts obviously :lol:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Windmills said:


> Muaha, I'm a bad influence on your bank accounts obviously :lol:

Yep I'll be sending my hubby in your direction :)


----------



## Sarahwoo

Sarahwoo said:


> Windmills said:
> 
> 
> Muaha, I'm a bad influence on your bank accounts obviously :lol:
> 
> Yep I'll be sending my hubby in your direction :)Click to expand...

Hmmmm, now you've got me thinking about my hair . . . I don't want roots on my 'baby is here' pics. should I wait a few weeks and then get it done or get it done now and maybe again? Cos I guess when baby is here getting your hair done is no easy task??


----------



## LogansMama

It is hard to find time to get hair done when baby is here!

I really want (AND NEED) my hair cut though - I haven't cut it in ages - I think since before Christmas? But my shower is next Sunday as well - so I'd like it done before then. 

And yes Katie - I'll send you the bill! LOL. 

Really I'd like to do something extreme and get highlights too - but I'm sticking with just a cut for now....


----------



## Windmills

My hair grows CRAZY fast Sarah, I got my highlights done a month ago and my roots are about 3/4 of an inch? Weird. So I'm thinking about getting it dyed in the next week or so, and then again when I'm about 39 weeks? If I can be bothered. I don't want roots in my pics either :lol: LM, you should get your hair done before your shower :) That's a good excuse if I ever heard one! Did you decide which dress you were going to wear? You probably told us but it was a while ago so I've forgotten!
Another vain question- does anyone else still fake tan? I know you probably never did LM since you're in Florida, but...


----------



## LogansMama

Katie - I don't fake tan, just cause it freaks me out - nothing to do with being in FL though! As far as what to wear goes - still have no idea. I ended up sending all those dresses back cause I hated them all. I'm guessing I'll just wear a pair of pants and a nice top. Better figure it out soon huh?

This is OT - but I'm kinda pissed right now! My MIL wanted to see us for Easter - she made a basket for Logan. My dh (her son) had to work a day shift today. They live about 30-40 min away from us. Originally they were gonna come here, but wanted to come in the daytime. They have to work tomorrow and didn't want to come down too late. Since DH wouldn'e be home anyways ... I told them not to worry, that I would just come up and see them because my family (gram, aunt, brother, cousins, and all Logan's cousins that are his age) were having an egg hunt for the kids. I didn't want Logan to miss it and they live about 10 min from my inlaws. Fine. 
So - I called her at about 11:45 and said I was just getting to my aunt's and would then go to her house around 2-2:30. She said she thought we were coming there first - but I told her no - they were having an egg hunt that I didn't want Logan to miss. Okay. I said I'd call her on my way over. SO - at 2:00 I leave my aunts and head over... I call her cell, no answer. A few calls later and she answers and says they got tired of sitting around all day and went out. They would just stop by my house later in the day when DH got done with work (5-ish). WTF? Fine if thats what she wanted to do, but she could have called to tell me so that I didn't rush out of MY FAMILY's house to come see them! Well - now its 6:00, I'm home, have been waiting for them for an hour now. My son is asking and asking when they are coming because HE is EXCITED to see them. And they are not answering their phone! He keeps asking me "Are gramma and papa here yet?". I feel bad for him cause I've been telling him all day he would see them and they have treats for him. And I feel like they are just doing this to be spiteful because I didn't go see them first or something. Whatever - HER son was working. MY FAMILY was home. I tried to accomodate everyone! I'm so irritated now. I could care less if I see them today or not - but my 3 1/2 year old is gonna be upset if they don't show up... and at this point, if they aren't here yet, I doubt they are coming!


----------



## Sarahwoo

LM Go for the highlights!!! I'm sure they would look great - go for it!!!

Katie My hair has been growing slower than normal while I've been pregnant, but my normally thick hair is sooo thick!! I used to go to a lovely glam salon and pay well over a hundred quid for a cut and colour - eek! So for the past year or so I've been getting it cut locally (its a very basic cut - nothing fancy that you can really get wrong lol!!) and colouring it myself. But last time it was sooo much harder than normal, so hubby said next time just go to the salon and get everything done. I'm a bit worried about sitting for so long though . . . . but I know really it would be worth it! Are your salon okay about colouring your hair when your pregnant?

Oh, fake tan!! I used to use sunbeds (naughty I know but it was my reward for going to the gym lol!!), I've occasionally used fake tan and I was thinking about having a go again. I feel soooo pale!! Its okay to fake tan isn't it? Mmmm, think I might have to have a go - I just want to go all streaky and then go into labour lol!!!


----------



## Windmills

Ergh, some people are so spiteful. They're just being petty, but I feel sorry for Logan too :( 
And I have to ask..false tan freak you out?! :lol: Ooh yes you probably should decide soon since it's next weekend.. do they have good shops for maternity wear over there or will you have to order online?


----------



## Windmills

Sarah, I go to Toni & Guy and they're completely fine about doing it :) They warned me it might not take as well when I had my normal dark colour put on earlier in my pregnancy, but it did. My hair is really thick too and it seems to have multiplied itself by about 3298409384 since being pregnant :lol: I'm dreading when it starts to fall out, there'll be hair EVERYWHERE! 
I'm a secret sunbed lover too.. I think that's a curse of being from Liverpool though?! I always false tan in Winter though because I'm paranoid about getting wrinkly so decided6 months on and 6 months off was a fair deal :blush: False tan wise, I use St Tropez and it says on the website it's safe :)


----------



## LogansMama

I won't bother ordering online - its too late and I really need to try stuff on! As far as places to shop - there is only a few stores that sell maternity! And I HATE buying it cause its expensive and with only a few weeks left seems like such a waste. 

I actually like what I have on today. Might wear it for my shower again if I don't find something else. If I get around to it, I'll post a pic and get some opinions!


----------



## Sarahwoo

LM Thats soooo annoying!!! That would really bug me too - why are people like that? Argh, inlaws eh! You know the reason that in laws are so annoying is that if its your own parents / family you'd just say something and everything would be sorted, but you can't with inlaws. Its really not fair though, esp when their grandchild is waiting to see them all excited.


----------



## LogansMama

Fake tanning - I always just feel like I'm laying in a casket and cooking myself! ICK! I hate it! Plus - the few times I've ever done it - I have burned! I am very fair skinned! Even the shortest time burns me!

And hair thickness - LOVING IT now cause normally my hair is super super thin. It actuallly has some body right now! I'm gonna miss that! Also gonna miss my super long strong nails! Being pregnant is the only time my nails ever look nice! If Only I could say the same for my ASS! LOL!


----------



## Windmills

Yay post outfit pictures :D I love clothes a creepy amount :blush: I think the lack of nice clothes is what I dislike most about being pregnant!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Thanks for that Katie!! Think I'll have to give the fake tan a try - I think I've got some St Tropez somewhere!! At least I'm not working now if it goes wrong. How often do you apply it? Do you use anything on your face? My face is soooo pale!!

LM Yay - put pics up!!!! I'm sure you look fab :)


----------



## Windmills

I'd edit my last post but I'm too lazy- LM I really meant like self tan- language difference! But I love sunbeds! They make me feel so calm and I always imagine I'm on holiday :blush: Note to self- don't admit things like that on a public forum :lol:


----------



## Windmills

Sarahwoo said:


> Thanks for that Katie!! Think I'll have to give the fake tan a try - I think I've got some St Tropez somewhere!! At least I'm not working now if it goes wrong. How often do you apply it? Do you use anything on your face? My face is soooo pale!!
> 
> LM Yay - put pics up!!!! I'm sure you look fab :)

Well, I never used to put it on my face, but then I watched a video on the St Tropez website and the girl puts it on her face with a foundation sponge, so I do that now! Only a little bit because I'm scared about it going strange, but it's definitely better than having that 'Oh no, how do I blend my chest into my neck?!' moment :lol:


----------



## Sarahwoo

OOhhhh I'm dreading nine months worth of hair coming out too - eek!! My nails haven't been great though, first tri they were fab, now they just break like normal :(

I've benn sooooo lucky with my maternity clothes. When I was about 12 weeks I went to the mamas and papas outlet and all their mat clothes were half marked price (and they were already cheap) - jeans / trousers were three quid, it was soooo cheap! So I've got literally an entire wardrobe of maternity clothes - dresses, jeans, tops, jackets, trousers, shirts, cardies, jumpers - everything!!!! All cheaper than Primark lol!! I haven't even worn half of it, but all together I bet it cost about two hundered pounds, and I would have spend loads more than that on normal clothes in the last six months or so. I'm actually going to miss my maternity wardrobe lol!!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Windmills said:


> Sarahwoo said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for that Katie!! Think I'll have to give the fake tan a try - I think I've got some St Tropez somewhere!! At least I'm not working now if it goes wrong. How often do you apply it? Do you use anything on your face? My face is soooo pale!!
> 
> LM Yay - put pics up!!!! I'm sure you look fab :)
> 
> Well, I never used to put it on my face, but then I watched a video on the St Tropez website and the girl puts it on her face with a foundation sponge, so I do that now! Only a little bit because I'm scared about it going strange, but it's definitely better than having that 'Oh no, how do I blend my chest into my neck?!' moment :lol:Click to expand...

Haha, thats soooo true!!! I'll have a look at the vid and give that a try - if it goees wrong I'll just have to stay in for a few days with the curtains shut and the lights off!!


----------



## Windmills

:rofl: If it goes wrong I'll take the blame (only because I'm pretty far away and you won't be able to throw anything at me though!!) 
Sounds like you got a really good deal on maternity clothes- I've resented buying them I have to admit :lol: Also because of my huge knee issue, jeans are really uncomfy.. I'm having deja vu :lol:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Awww, your poor knees!!! I think all my water retention is in my ass lol!!!

There is no way I would have bought so much maternity stuff full price - in fact I haven't paid full price for anything! Some of it (little vest tops etc) are so comfy and will look fine non pregnant too so I'm going to keep wearing them. And jeans too - my thinking is if I keep wearing my mat jeans (the ones with the little elasticaed sides rather than the massive - but super comfy - over bump ones) until I can get back into my size 8s it'll encourage me to get my ass to the gym!


----------



## Windmills

:lol: I've got no idea how I'm going to get to the gym, there'll be noone to mind the baby! I need to find a way though.. 
I'm thinking about doing Celebrity Slim once she's here because I suspect I have a horrendous amount of weight to lose. I was a size 8 pre pregnancy and now I think I'm close to a 14! And still 6 and a half weeks to go.. Not good!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Windmills said:


> :lol: I've got no idea how I'm going to get to the gym, there'll be noone to mind the baby! I need to find a way though..
> I'm thinking about doing Celebrity Slim once she's here because I suspect I have a horrendous amount of weight to lose. I was a size 8 pre pregnancy and now I think I'm close to a 14! And still 6 and a half weeks to go.. Not good!

I've already told hubby that he can sit in Starbucks with baby while I go to the gym (which is five mins away) - if he needs feeding (baby not hubby lol!) I'll keep my mobile with me so hubby can call me and I'll leave. But if I go after a feed I'm hoping to get an hour or so in a couple of times each week from about six weeks - though I have no idea if this will actually work!! Everyone who comes to our house will end up sat in Starbucks while I work out lol!!!

I was a size 8 / 10 pre pregnancy and most of my weight seemed to go onto my bump until the last few weeks. I heard that a lot of it is water at this stage? But I want my figure back - I want to feel sexy again lol!!!


----------



## LogansMama

Self tanner -- aaaa! Yea - thats better than tanning beds. A little afraid of that too - that I might end up streaky!

Our gyms (most) have daycare at them. So - I plan on getting back into it ASAP after baby comes! 

Sarah - It will be fun to get back into your OLD clothes again too though - it'll be like having another whole new wardrobe! The sucky part is the in-between stage - when your old clothes still don't quite fit, but maternity makes u look pregnant and you no longer want to cause you aren't!


----------



## Windmills

I'm desperate to feel sexy again too Sarah- I feel soo unattractive at the moment. I've been cheering myself up by looking at the pre/post pregnancy thread in post natal and hoping I get back in shape as quickly as some of the ladies in there! 
And then I'll just have stretchmarks to worry about :dohh:


----------



## Sarahwoo

LogansMama said:


> Self tanner -- aaaa! Yea - thats better than tanning beds. A little afraid of that too - that I might end up streaky!
> 
> Our gyms (most) have daycare at them. So - I plan on getting back into it ASAP after baby comes!
> 
> Sarah - It will be fun to get back into your OLD clothes again too though - it'll be like having another whole new wardrobe! The sucky part is the in-between stage - when your old clothes still don't quite fit, but maternity makes u look pregnant and you no longer want to cause you aren't!

Thats sooo true - I packed all my pre pregnancy clothes away in about October so I'm sure I've forgotton I've got half of it!! I'm quite looking forward to been able to buy 'normal' clothes too . . . but I am soooo going to be a size 8 first!!!!!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Windmills said:


> I'm desperate to feel sexy again too Sarah- I feel soo unattractive at the moment. I've been cheering myself up by looking at the pre/post pregnancy thread in post natal and hoping I get back in shape as quickly as some of the ladies in there!
> And then I'll just have stretchmarks to worry about :dohh:

Oohhh I havent seen that thread, I'll have to have a look!! Touch wood I've escaped stretchmarks so far, no doubt they will get me though. I'll be smothering myself in bio oil even more when they do!!!

With the summer coming up at least we'll have the nice weather (fingers crossed lol!!) to encourage us to get our asses in gear! Plus I'm hoping to go for a nice long walk with the pram each morning, just to make sure I get out of the house and get some fresh air. I think if I to try to do it in winter it would be soooo much harder, much easier to cover up in jumpers and big coats and its sooo not nice to go out!


----------



## A3my

just popped in to say Happy Easter everyone. I've eaten too much chocolate. I was a size 8 pre=preg and reckon I'm definately a 12 going on 14. I've been looking into dieting ready for when LO arrives too. I feel like a huge fat blob, i'm desperate to get my figure back too :'( xxx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Looks like there are a few of us getting desperate to get back into those size 8s, at least we know we're not alone :hugs:

We'll get there ladies - just another few weeks to cook these babies and then its time for damage assessment lol! Hopefully lots of the weight will be water and that will vanish, and I'm hoping that breast feeding helps too. We'll get there - we're all going to be yummy mummys :)


----------



## LogansMama

BREAST FEEDING WILL HELP - I PROMISE! MARK MY WORD!

I did NOTHING to help get me back to my old size after having Logan, and was back in my old jeans by 6 months post partum. No doubt it would have been faster had I exercised or eaten better - but even without - I did it! AND I GAINED 10 lbs when I quit nursing. I swear I'm never gonna stop this time! LOL. Its the easiest diet! Once baby is too old I might just have to pump to maintain my weight! 

Seriously though - this time I hope to get to the gym too - and help the weight come off faster, and maybe get some muscle tone back too! The one thing I did notice, was no matter how skinny I got, my tummy always seemed flabby! Actually - the skinnier that I got, the worse the flab got! No cure for that except a million crunches and ab exercises, and possibly a tummy tuck!

Oh - btw - my inlaws finally showed up around 7ish.....


----------



## Windmills

I think I'm going to be a giant ball of flab forever!
Glad the inlaws finally showed their faces! 
Well it's 5.20am, and I'm wide awake. I got to sleep about 2am, then Vinny phoned at 2.45 to say he was coming round cos he'd just finished work.. We sat up until about 4 and since then I've been cursing him for snoring and scratching my really itchy legs. No sleeping though!


----------



## Windmills

I think I'm going to smother him with a pillow.


----------



## Windmills

Okay, so I found that having my phone on full volume with my earphones mostly blocks out the snoring chainsaw noises. I can't sleep with them in my ears though.. He absolutely stinks of alcohol, apparently 'i run a pub' excuses that fact? I don't think so!


----------



## maybebaby3

morning all! i am so jealous that u all seem 2 have been size 8's b4 pregnancy. i will just be struggling 2 get down 2 a size 12. i'm still in size 12/14 maternity clothes but my arse is massive. i managed 2 lose all the weight with the other 2 tho so i hope it will be the same this time 2! a word of advice - DO NOT GO SHOPPING until at least a few weeks have passed (unless u r really lucky and the weight falls off in 24hrs) as u will be nowhere near your usual size and it is just depressing beyond belief. when i had dylan i thought that i would be able 2 get a couple of size 14 things (as that was my maternity size) 2 tide me over til i was back 2 a size 12 but no, i went 2 m&s 3 days after the birth and a size 16 barely closed! i was soooooooooo depressed! thankfully after a couple of weeks i was able 2 get down 2 a size 14 and by the summer was thinner than when i got pregnant. with erin i just wore my maternity clothes 4 a while b4 going shopping.

my friend's baby who was born with transposition of the great arteries is having open heart surgery 2day (he's a wk old) so please say a prayer that all goes well.


----------



## Frufru

LM - I really really hope your LO arrives on time and you get to attempt to get a VBAC - I did not realise it was so difficult to get a doctor on side for this in the US as VBAC's seem to be a little more common here in the UK. 
I am sorry you had such a stressful time trying to make all the family happy - sometimes you just cannot please everyone, it is just a shame that MIl cannot recognise how hard you tried and that the person who is hurt most by her attitude it little Logan :sad1: Also showing up at what is effectively bedtime :shrug:

Maybebaby - I am so sorry that OH has still not got his head in the game :( I can't believe you managed to stay up until 2am :shock: My hubby had to "put" me to bed at 11.30 last night as I had fallen asleep sitting upright on the sofa :lol:
Thank you for the advice about the shopping :thumbup: My thoughts are with your friend LO, I hope that that all goes well :hugs:

aw1990 - welcome :hi:

Sarahwoo - I am sorry you have been feeling a bit under the weather :hugs: and hope that you are feeling back on form soon :) As for water retention mine is all in my ass too :rofl:

:wave: Amy. I too have been a chocolate monster this weekend, I know I ater more than I should have but it was just so good!!!

Katie - boiled potatoes! Now that is not a craving I have had yet :winkwink: Now mashed potatoes with lashings of butter and black pepper Mmmmmmm
Did you ever get a trace up at the hospital?

I had my hair cut mid-February and the lady cut the layers about 2 inches shorter than I asked for :growlmad: so it is only just starting to look the way I wanted it too now - at least I have saved myself some money as it won't need to be done again until just before LO is due :rolleyes: I thought I will book in for mid-May, will have to take hubby with me though as the stairs up the the salon are steep and narrow and I am worried about tumbling backwards or not being able to get up them at all :haha:

Size 8 - what is that :winkwink: I think the last time I was a size 8 was probably when I was eight years old :rofl: I was a 12-14 before pregnancy and am probably a 16-18 now depending on where I shop and if the clothes have lycra stretch :winkwink: Overall I have put on about 2 and a half stone (35lbs) so far, which is more than I would have preferred, but still within normal parameters so I am just not going to worry about it. A few years ago I used to be 18 stone and a size 22-24 so even at my maximum pregnant weight I am still not going to be that big again. When LO is here I will have more time (and hopefully lovely weather) to go out for lots of long walks which combined with sensible healthy eating and breastfeeding will help me gradually regain my preferred weight. I guess we will see how it goes.

No mummy marks for me yet, HOWEVER, when I was having a look at my naked bod (as you do) the other day I noticed that I have had LOADS of varicose veins come up on my calves and the backs of my knees :wacko: There is still plenty of time for mummy marks to appear too :rolleyes:

Well it has been such a busy weekend here but I have thoroughly enjoyed it. SHame I have to be back at work tomorrow, but on the up-side it is only 1 of 12 working days left :happydance: Unfortunately half of those shifts are late shifts though :nope:

LO seems to be doing well - she feels as though she has stayed more-or-less head down and I have been spending lots of time on my birthing ball and crawling round on all fours wiggling my ass in the air :haha: to try and persuade her to stay that way! Only a maximum of 10 weeks until she is here :cloud9:

Righto, I have some helpers coming round to do my bidding in the garden later today :thumbup: so I need to go and prepare a task list for them.

Have a lovely day everyone :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

i have just sat down and realised that haven't felt baby move 2day :wacko: now i am stressed! will give it a little bit longer b4 going in2 mad panic tho!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Hi Everyone!

Maybebaby3 I guess you are trying all the normal things? I hate that feeling - even if I have felt baby move loads if I can't make him move I get worried. I had a bath the other night and he always tends to go quiet when I'm in the bath, but I had no wriggles at all so I jumped out, got some ice cold water, gulped it down and he wriggled like mad for the rest of the night - I don't think he was impressed about been woken up!!

Thinking of your friends baby too, and his mummy and family, what a think to go through. I hope he's okay.

FruFru I'm pretty sure my baby is still transverse, I went on the 'spinning babies' site last night and did the mapping thing and I'll be really suprised if he's head down. I get two big sticking out bits - one on my left quite high up (which I think is a bum!) and one on my right, under my ribs on the side almost - which I think is a head. I haven't got any big sticky outy bits anywhere else and I don't really feel pressure pushing down, IYKWIM. What do you ladies think? He was def transverse at 28 weeks, but he has been all along, at every scan we've had - even at eight weeks! My next midwife appointment is in just over a week when I'll be almost 36 weeks, so I guess I just have to bounce on my ball until then. 

Katie: Hope you got some sleep in the end!! My hubby has a habit of coming to bed (at about 7am, he works nights) with really, really cold hands - I'm sure he does it on purpose - and snuggling in behind me and putting his hands on bump. It makes baby wriggle which I think is why he does it but it also seems to set of BH, which makes me need a wee, which wakes me up, which means I have to get back to sleep, but I can't, etc etc!! So he got his little hands slapped last night. Oops. I hate the alcohol smell too - he goes on lots of work trips (they take good customers to the boxing, racing etc) and he rolls in tipsy - urgh, I hate that smell. 

Well I am feeling a bit better today, I don't have any plans really. I need to do a few more bits in the nursery so I might give that a try. My Graco Sweetpeace swing arrived the other day, I was very impressed as I built it all myself, got it working etc, took it back apart . . . . and couldn't get the bloody thing back in its box!!! Its sat in the living room so I really need to move it.

Have a lovely day girlies!!!


----------



## MartaMi

*maybebaby3* - try to drink something cold with small gulps. That should make baby more active.
*Windmills* - don't worry about your weight. What came with 9 months goes with 9 months.
*Clothes* - I'm still wearing my normal clothes. All my jeans are with low waist so they don't disturb or anything. I guess I'll have to go look for some new blouses but then I'll look for my normal size and I'll just choose with cut that suits my bump. You're talking about UK numbers? Then I should be size 4, in US numbers size 2. I can't imagine 0-sized woman. Even I am so small.
*Tanning* - I've never used faked tanning. I usually start tanning when weather is warm enough but this year have to wait until baby is born. I guess I'll wait ~2 weeks and then start tanning.
Same with *running and gym*. 2 weeks should be enough time for relaxing before I'll start running again. I don't like going to gym during summer so that has to wait until autumn but I really don't know who is going to babysit because we don't have a daycare for kids in gym.
*Happy late Easter!*

Few days away were really good. We had such a good time. It was so good to sit on the beach, hear birds singing, spring was in the air. Now I really feel that it's spring :happydance: 
Went to mw today. Regular check-up and a scan :happydance: He was so sweet, sucking his thumb and yawning :cloud9: 
By the way, while sitting on the beach a name came to my mind. Now just have to wait if he looks like the name because OH liked it also :happydance: 
His ex flew away yesterday (2-3 months peace) and everything seems better now. Kids ran to door yesterday evening when I arrived home. Janno had really missed me during that time. He told me that even with his mum he wanted me to be there also :cloud9: Ohh, tears again :cry:


----------



## Windmills

Marta, a UK 4 is a US 0, so you don't need to imagine it :lol:


----------



## LogansMama

Marta - I don't think you are really allowed to exercise until about 6 weeks after the birth. It could be dangerous. I think 6 weeks is pretty standard for everyone after birth... your body needs time to heal, although It may very well be less for you because you are so active and in shape now, but make sure you speak to your doctor about it. Just to be safe!

And thats sweet about Janno. Awww...


----------



## Sarahwoo

OMG I've just had the nicest thai curry for tea . . . I am soooo going to pay for that later!! Hand over the Gavisgon!!!!

Now I've got to decide between apple crumble and custard and strawberrys and cream for pud . . . . . I think I've got my appitite back lol!!!


----------



## Windmills

I need carrrbs. Badly though! I had pasta bake for dinner and it was fab, but now I need more carbyness. Hmm.


----------



## Windmills

Where's jolou when you need her?! :lol: I miss her food talk when Sophie's not at school!


----------



## Frufru

Well it has been a productive day. My garden helpers have helped me get so much done - honestly I think it would have taken me the next month to do all the things they have helped with today bless them :thumbup: 

Hubby and I have had a lovely dinner of sausages and mash this evening. We had it with some curly kale and carrots from the garden which were super-delicious. I have just had a wee pudding of chocolate angel delight courtesy of hubby :mrgreen:

LO has had recurring bouts of hiccups for the past 2 days bless her and it keeps waking her up when she usually sleeps - it is so cute :)

I hope your LO gets a wriggle on soon Maybebaby.

Marta it sounds like your getaway has done the trick of relaxing you. It sounds like you were missed by everyone at home, Janno sounds like such a sweetie.


----------



## Windmills

Oh, Frufru, I just remembered your other post- I didn't go for a trace because she started moving normally again. Putting it down to either a growth spurt (?) or my anterior placenta cushioning kicks!


----------



## MartaMi

*Windmills* - it is? Yeah, I'm really weak about sizes :shrug: In here I wear XXS-S or Europe size 30-32.
*LogansMama* - thanks. I didn't even really thought about that. Well, you can see from far that I'm first time preg :haha: Anyway, long walks then.

It's so quiet. Kids are sleeping and OH is working. Makes me really sad.

Ahh, wanted to tell you what happened on Thursday. I had everything packed so went to city by train because hadn't used it for a while. Did my things, bought my stuff and was drinking coffee in cafe when got a call from home. Janely called. She asked me where her lunch was. I forgot to keep something from Wednesdays' dinner because I was supposed to be home and thought I could make her lunch. Okey, told her to make sandwiches because she is not allowed too cook while home alone. Said I'll be home soon. Finished call and checked train timetable. Yeah, 2 hours until train plus hour for driving. Called back and said I'm not coming home anytime soon. Suggested that maybe she goes to my parents place and they'll feed her. Little pause for thinking and then she told that they're at work. Yeah, I totally forgot about that. She eats in school just before coming home so usually she doesn't want to eat anything before dinner. Asked her what was wrong with school lunch that she's so hungry. Little innocent voice answers: "Oh, I'm not hungry actually. I was just worried where my lunch is." I was like what? Didn't understood her until OH said in the evening that he thinks Janely was just worried where I was. Sweet :cloud9:


----------



## Windmills

Aww, that's sweet! 
Out of interest, how tall are you Marta? 
I'm lonely too, Vinny is at work and my Mum is in bed :dohh:


----------



## Sarahwoo

I'm home alone too, hubby is at work. I'm sooooo bored! I'm feeling all restless like I want to go and DO something (rather than sit and watch TV etc) . . . I'm even tempted to go clean the bathroom - how bad is that!!! Also need to clean the oven and hoover the stairs but I'm not sure if I should really.


----------



## LogansMama

About to clean my house. Its not too bad really. Mostly just things to put away and then a quick mop... Won't take me long... 30 minutes maybe? Just don't feel like getting up yet, but at the same time, hate sittin here staring at it too.


----------



## maybebaby3

sarah it's far 2 late 4 all that! am going 2 make a cup of tea now, am shattered. LO is moving again so i am happy now!

marta - that is so sweet of janely!

katie - hope u find something 2 keep u occupied!


----------



## maybebaby3

logansmama - i constantly feel i am clearing up toys etc from the floor. is it like that 4 u 2?


----------



## Sarahwoo

I know Maybebaby3 . . . . I should put my feet up with a cuppa or something really but I just want to go do stuff!!!!! For once I'd even quite like a pile of ironing to do but its all done, maybe cleaning the bathroom will sort me out lol!! Maybe with a quick hoover around the house. Maybe move some stuff around in the nursery. Argh, whats wrong with me!!! Am I nesting or something lol!!

Glad your baby started wriggling, mine's got hiccups at the moment :)


----------



## LogansMama

maybe - yes - totally. But its probably worse for you - like 2X as bad!


----------



## maybebaby3

sarah - u can have my ironing if u like. i'm sat drinking RLT whilst OH watches weightlifting!

logansmama - i just dont understand why they think that stuff looks better on the floor than in it's place! :dohh:


----------



## jolou

evening ladies, just got in from a meal out with the in-laws so feeling a tad tired and full! will catch up tomorrow afternoon and do a proper post then :)

i have to phone up the day unit tomorrow to see if they can fit me in for a scan thanks to harrison being a naughty bum on friday and not moving for nearly 24 hours then wouldnt stop wriggling once hooked up to the ctg.. boys! then also need to see the consultant to hopefully get my section date!

hope you all had a lovely easter and all are well :)


----------



## jolou

ohh i went up to the last box!! yay :) and just had a quick catch up

katie i giggled when u asked where i had been for food talk :)

who ever asked what was for lunch for me on friday at the pub (frufru i think) i had penne pasta with chicken and bacon and pesto sauce, was soooo nice!

whats a size 8??? i dont think i have ever been that lol, pre-preg i was a size12/14 on top and 14 on the bottom, right now i am in 16 maternity on the bottom and 14 maternity on top, im hoping i loose the majority by the beginning of august as we have a friends wedding reception to got to


----------



## Sarahwoo

Bathroom is now clean :)

I'd happily do your ironing MaybeBaby3, I actually quite enjoy it . . . I am a bit wierd lol!! I haven't tried my raspberry leaf tea yet, maybe I should go and make myself a cup. Its not too horrible is it?


----------



## Windmills

maybebaby, I'm glad the baby has started moving!
jo, happy last box, and good luck getting fitted in :lol:
sarah- how can you be bothered?! I say definitely nesting!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Windmills said:


> maybebaby, I'm glad the baby has started moving!
> jo, happy last box, and good luck getting fitted in :lol:
> sarah- how can you be bothered?! I say definitely nesting!

I have no idea Katie - I just keep thinking of jobs that need doing and having the urge to just do em! I do get like this sometimes, but not usually at 10pm :)

Think I might just start writing lists of the things I need to do instead of going and doing them!


----------



## A3my

Evening all, another quickie. I've chomped on chocolate all day today, I can see me putting on another stone in weight before baby comes if I carry on like this! :cry:

Someone mentioned heartburn/gaviscon. DH bought me the hugest bottle :) I have to glug it all day. LO is right up in my rib cage. I have a scan tomorrow too.

I did read all the posts - a couple stuck in my head

*Marta* - a name for LO coming to you in the beach - thats so lovely :thumbup:
*Katie* - I cant stand snoring, my OH used to be really bad until he had his tonsils out. he still breathes really heavily if he's had a drink :growlmad:
*Jolou* - you're nearly 36 weeks :wacko: wooaah!! hope the scan goes well and cant wait to hear when Harrison will be born!!

I have a growth scan tomorrow too - I get so nervous beforehand (hence the megga chocolate binging!) xxx


----------



## Windmills

Good luck with the scan tomorrow Amy! My next/last one isn't until the 27th of April- it's scary that some of the May babies will be here by then! 
I'm eating Thai Sweet Chilli Sensations and they're burning my tongue. It's a massive bag and I just can't put it down :nope:


----------



## A3my

Windmills said:


> Good luck with the scan tomorrow Amy! My next/last one isn't until the 27th of April- it's scary that some of the May babies will be here by then!
> I'm eating Thai Sweet Chilli Sensations and they're burning my tongue. It's a massive bag and I just can't put it down :nope:

Thanks Katie - I'm hoping this will be my last one and that all is ok. I did that earlier and I had jalapeno hummous too! i couldnt stop but then had the worst heartburn ever :sick: why do we do it to ourselves :haha: xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Hope your scan goes well A3my :)

I can't stop eating tonight - argh!!!!


----------



## Windmills

Well I've learned my lesson, I have something weird going on inside my nose (I suspect just tissue swelling from hormones etc) and I just touched it to see how it was looking.. With chilli still on my hands! OWOWOWOWOW :(


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies! I finished my cleaning, and now I'm sitting here drinking my RLT as well! I changed it up today and decided to make it iced instead of hot, and with sugar instead of honey. Its actually a little bit better this way I think! 

Maybebaby - I have to say - I asked my 3 year old to clean up his room and the little angel DID. And he did a great job! I was secretly watching him from outside the door and he really was picking things up and putting them right where they go! He was so cute and organized! He even picked up some little scraps of paper and brought them to the trash can! AAAhhh - he can be such a little angel sometimes! Love him!

Jolou - Congrats on graduating to the last box! Fun isn't it?? Feels so unreal that we have come this far!

For those scheduling c-sections - Are you not petrified? I am sooooooo scared about the possibility of having to have another one. And the odds of my having a successful vbac are stacked against me - so I really need to just get used to the idea! And really - last time it wasn't THAT bad - I mean - it was bad - but I recovered quickly, and my doctor was awesome, I didn't have any major problems... I'm just soooo scared! I could cry just thinking about it! Am I the only one? You girls all sound excited!


----------



## LogansMama

Maybebaby - And AS I TYPED THAT he decides to have a screaming temper tantrum because I wouldn't let him pour his own juice!


----------



## insomnimama

Not in the least scared. The morphine makes you think that it's all a terrific idea :rofl:


----------



## Windmills

LM, that is too cute :cloud9: He could teach my 15 year old brother a thing or two :lol: His bedroom is disgusting!


----------



## LogansMama

Insomni - I'm scared of the epidural! I don't think we do morphine here - but I'm not sure - is that whats in the epidural? Either way - I HATE getting the shot in the spine. I hate being awake while I'm getting cut open - although I wouldn't want it any other way - I want to see baby and hear his first cry! UGH. Can I borrow some of your nerves?


----------



## insomnimama

Yep, that's generally what's in the epidural for a section. Though it might have been Demerol for DS1 (not born in Canada).


----------



## babyhope

LogansMama said:


> Insomni - I'm scared of the epidural! I don't think we do morphine here - but I'm not sure - is that whats in the epidural? Either way - I HATE getting the shot in the spine. I hate being awake while I'm getting cut open - although I wouldn't want it any other way - I want to see baby and hear his first cry! UGH. Can I borrow some of your nerves?

C-section awake sounds soooo scary! Tell me about it, since I've never had one....do you feel any pain?


----------



## insomnimama

No, not at all. You feel some general tugging, as though someone were gently pulling your arm or leg except it's your insides, but no pain. And the morphine (or other narcotic) makes you quite loopy. I watched my first operation in the reflection in the surgical lamp and was all "look at the incision! It looks like the open mouth of a shark!" until the docs had to gently tell me to shut up or I would bring too much air into my abdomen by talking & would be in a lot of pain later. :rofl: I later found out it was mostly because I was grossing my OH out, who was already looking pretty green due to what he tastefully described as the smell of "barbeque" from the cauterization. BTW I never noticed the smell on either occasion. :rofl:


----------



## jolou

morning,

LM i am slightly nervous at the c-section but no more than i was the first time around about going into labour and having to have contractions etc. I am actually more scared that i will go into early labour and be forced to have a vbac! lol

here you can be put under a general anaesthetic if you dont want to be awake but then your OH cant be with you and you dont get to see bubs right away, from what i remember i just felt some tugging, i dont even remember feeling sick or get the shakes that most women get from the epidural lol.


----------



## jolou

grrr i get told to phone the day unit before 9am this morning to try and get in for this scan, so i just phone up, i get told to wait and phone after 9:30 now... i get so annoyed lately i need to know whats going on this morning!! oh well i guess it gives me some time to have a play on the sims3 lol and have a coffee


----------



## insomnimama

THEY'RE BAAAA-AAAACK! [Cue horror music]. My lovely cankles from approximately same time last pregnancy. *sigh*


----------



## MartaMi

*Windmills* - you put me calculating :haha: You take heigth in foots? Then I'm 5,8ft tall. I still haven't got back my pre pregnancy weight. I weighed 101lbs but lost 13 and by now have gained back to 97. Yesterday mw sighed that I have about 6 weeks to get to my pre pregnancy weight. Maybe when I stop jogging I start gaining.
*maybebaby3* - we have some rituals before kids go to bed and one is cleaning up their things before going to bathroom. I really don't like to clean up behind others.

Today is so grey day. It's foggy, it rained in the morning etc. Really quiet everywhere. Have to go shopping but don't want to go out with that weather.

Give me good ideas for dinner. One thought was lasagne but what else?


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning ladies!

Love all the food talk and talk about fake tan!! :haha:

Amy... good luck for your scan today :)

I have to say the thought of giving birth doesn't worry me at all.... unless I have to have a c -section and then I am petrified.. so it is good to hear from those that have already had one that the experience isn't too bad :wacko:

I'm interviewing at work all week this week so that will be fun... so I must get on :(

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Windmills

Marta I'm sure it can't be healthy to not gain weight at your size! You'd be under a consultant here :lol: my friend has a low BMI and she was monitored REALLY closely through her pregnancy!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Logansmama - sorry to hear they are planning the c-section already - fingers crossed you are able to get things moving sooner!

Martami - that is so cute if Janely was just worried about you!!! How sweet!

Hi to everyone else- really sorry there was so much to catch up on!!

Size 8?! Are you kidding me - don't think have been size 8 since I was pre pubescent! (sp). I was a size 14 before but would expect am a size 16 now. Fingers crossed the breast feeding does the trick!!

Well my Easter has 2 tales of relaxation and niceness to emotional and fraught! Went up to Scotland for a couple of nights and had a lovely time. Very relaxed - the boys went out biking and the girls pottered, shopped and chilled. All went for a curry on the Saturday night. It was really lovely and nice to be away. Got back on Sunday.

Then my godsons family invited me to go duck racing yesterday (only found out last thing it was plastic ducks rather than real live ones!!) I asked my DH if he wanted to go and he didn't. So arranged to stay overnight with them so could have time with the grown ups once their kids had gone to bed. DH really was not happy for some reason, went into a right strop and has ignored all my texts yesterday. I have tried to talk to him about it this morning when I got back and he just walked off. I am really at my wits end with him. I know for a fact he won't have planned anything to do yesterday so we would have spent the day with him on his computer in the attic and me downstairs. Which would have happened all weekend if I had not arranged to go away.

I think he thinks I am spending too much time away but to be honest I am bored if I stop in. He does not arrange anything and wants to play on his computer so I arrange to spend time with my friends whilst I can!!

Everyone keeps saying wait till the baby is born etc but I don't know if it will be too late then. He is doing my head in so much now! I am starting to imagine my life without him in it and that is not good. :cry:

I think I am going to have to sit him down and have a proper heart to heart with him. :nope:


----------



## laura4disney

Hi everyone!! Hope you're all ok, not been on here for a while so i have a lot to catch up on!!!! 

I hope your heart to heart goes well *CactusGirl* - Sorry to hear you're having a hard time!!!

Well i have officially started my Mat Leave :happydance: Wasn't supposed to finish until this Friday, but had to go into hospital for suspected preeclampsia last Wed and they advised to finish then and take it easy...Everything seems ok now it was just my BP that was high and wouldnt come down, now just having weekly BP checks and they will take it from there. 

Not sure how i will keep myself busy for 6 weeks though, apart from cleaning and washing more baby clothes!

We start our first Antenantal class tonight!!! has anyone else started theirs yet??? Did you find them helpful??:shrug: OH is worried that it will be like on films where you have to sit in a circle and talk about feelings:haha:
Guess we will find out tonight!

xx


----------



## Cactusgirl

Laura4disney - we don't start antenatal classes till next Monday. I do hope it is going to be more practical than touchy feely! Imagine your vagina is opening like a flower stuff!!
Let us know how yours go!


----------



## laura4disney

Cactusgirl said:


> Laura4disney - we don't start antenatal classes till next Monday. I do hope it is going to be more practical than touchy feely! Imagine your vagina is opening like a flower stuff!!
> Let us know how yours go!

Hahaha i hope its not like that either! lol:haha::haha: I'll let you know how it goes!!! Also noticed we have the same due date!!! Not long to go now!:happydance:


----------



## maybebaby3

cactus girl - i' so sorry that u r having problems with your OH, it really does suck, esp when u r pregnant. i hope that u can sort things out. u deserve 2 b able 2 go out and enjoy yourself now as those sort of things will be on hold 4 a while when baby gets here.

jolou and a3my - good luck with your scans 2day.

i am hoping 2 hear from my friend who's baby had heart surgery yesterday. baby came out of the op but had some complications as they needed 2 use a drug 2 restart the heart. she said that it was critical until 8am 2day and that they wouldnt know whether baby would survive 4 the next 3 days. his chest has been left open 4 the next 3 days 2 just in case they need 2 go in again :cry:

going 2 take dylan 4 a haircut in a bit. he wants it short and spiky so he can put gel on it :haha: so little but with such grown up ideas. i have an appointment 4 myself 4 a cut and colour on 4th may so here's hoping that baby doesnt arrive early or i'll look a fright! :haha:


----------



## jolou

argh hospitals do my bloody head in! its like the right foot doesnt know what the left is doing.

phoned up as instructed on sunday, so before 9, get told this morning to phone after half 9, done as i am told. get told they are waiting to see if they can fit a 4th person in today, fine i think i understand women on the ward are a priority, she then said i would have to wait till after half 10 to find out if i go for a scan or not and if i do i wont be out till gone 11:30. So i explain that i have a consultant appointment at rhyl (about 20 min drive on a good day from the hospital) to see when my section date is, she then asks why i am going in for a scan....er they were ment to leave a note explaining i was phoning up today and why, i shouldnt be left to be the bloody comunicator!!! (same thing happened on sunday, the mw's on duty then had no idea i was coming for a repeat CTG) So anyway, she then says its best i goto the consultant appointment and if he still wants me to have a scan i am to go through the whole thing again tomorrow morning....arghhh when i put the phone down i just cried, no idea why! but i think maybe i was worrying about still not knowing my section date or if something was wrong on the scan, (tho i doubt there would have been) i was also quite looking forward to seeing harrison again before he was born and was hoping they would be able to guess his weight or something lol didnt get any sleep last night either thinking i need to be up with mark to make sure i get all the appointments in line...i could have had a bloody lie in since sophie is with her dad this week. 

Im also a bit annoyed cos i have plans for tomorrow to take mum out since she is getting very very very fed up atm since she cant get out the house unless i go get her, my step-dad is so grumpy at the mo with his radiotherapy and chemo, we know he is going through something terrible right now but he is so horrible to mum with it. so this little set back with the thing tomorrow means i wont be getting to mums till the afternoon rather than late morning.

oh dear i reallly ranted lol

CG, sorry OH is being like that, maybe a heart to heart is a good thing and hopefully he will buck up, make him realise you only have a few weekends left to yourselves before bubs is here and you need babysitters etc if you want to do things as a couple. I do that to my OH i say "ooo only 2 weekends left with no kids whats so ever" etc since i been doing that we have been doing a bit more as a couple when sophie is with her dad.


----------



## Cactusgirl

Laura4disney - only 40 days, unbelieveable!!

Maybebaby - everything crossed for your friend and their baby.

Jolou - how annoying for you regarding the appointment. The communication in these places seems to be zero. The amount of times I have had to remind my mw to do something or test for something as I had retained the information from the last apt is ridiculous.


----------



## A3my

Morning

*Logansmama* - just noticed you are on the way to 37 weeks! wow, so close now! 

*PG* - hope the interviewing goes well, I've always wondered what its like to be on the other side :haha: 

*CG* - sorry to hear things are not so great with OH. I have times where I feel like that about my OH. We are quite up and down, well we are in my head! I really hope you have a good chat and sort things out a bit :flower:. I think my OH has finally realised I am not just hormonal, I am actually really exhausted - he got up first and got the girls sorted and let me have a lie in for the first time in 8 years :)

*maybebaby* - I really hope your friends baby pulls though :hugs: I bet Dylan will look very cute with his hair cut :)

*Laura* - hope you enjoy your antenatal class :thumbup:

*Jolou* - thats rubbish about the hospital getting all confused, I get really aggravated by things like that, especially as you've made plans for tomorrow. Your mum is lucky to have you :flower: 

*katie* - cant belive you put Chilli hands near your nose! owww :haha:

Anyone else's heartburn reached ridiculous limits? I have it non-stop and nothing really helps, gaviscon, pineapple, rennie - they all work for about 20 mins max. it burrrrrrrnnnnnns :cry: I know subsequent babies dont engage until labour but do they drop? my stomach needs some space :D xxx


----------



## MartaMi

*Windmills* - they say that it isn't healthy but I feel really good. I've never weighed more than 107lbs. I eat more than anybody in my family but I just don't gain. And ofcourse I'm monitored. I have scans almost every mw visit to check on baby, his growth and I have to give huge amount and more often than others blood and urine tests. I just have fast digestion. It's like when I drink a glass of something I have to run towards toilet even before finishing my drink :haha: 
*Cactusgirl* - sorry to hear that you have problems with DH. I can totally understand you wanting to go out. It really messes your mind up when all you do is sitting at home. Thumbs crossed for you to get him understand you.
*laura4disney *- hooray for mat. leave although reason to stay on mat. leave wasn't that great. Now just relax, deal with babystuff and enjoy yourself.
We're not taking any antenantal classes. I can searc everything from internet, ask advice from forums and after giving labour doctors will teach me everything I need to know. Besides, I can always ask my mother.

Are you planning to let people come visit you while in hospital? I was thinking that if everything is okay they will hold me in hospital just for 1-3 days and then I can't see any point people rushing too see me and baby. Other thing is that I don't know if I want to invite them to my place either. Would that be abnormal when I won't invite them before he'll be month old and we have baby shower?


----------



## A3my

*MartaMi* - you'll probably want time to yourself once you are home but you might feel up to visitors after a couple of weeks. Whatever you chose people should respect your decision. I'm sure they'll all be desperate to see your LO but they will have to wait until you are ready. Other than family I dread people coming round, I want to slob out and not worry about how I look or the state of the house :haha: xxx


----------



## Cactusgirl

Martami - it is a difficult one about visitors. I think if you can hold people off it would be good just to have you guys settling in before the hoardes descend. Might be easier said than done.

Grandparents/our siblings I can imagine will be knocking the door down as soon as he is here and don't mind them so much but would prefer to have maybe a week before extended family and friends arrive.

Not sure if could hold them off for a month though!!


----------



## laura4disney

As much as i'd like to i don't think that there is anyway i will be able to fend off family, our familiy is huge and they are all so excited about LO. Luckily OH is adament he willl be able to tell people to leave when we've had enough. I think i can be too nice! I know i will just want to sleep and get used to it being the 3 of us!!! x


----------



## A3my

yeah I dont mind close family (I'll grit my teeth for MIL :haha:), its friends etc I'll try to hold off a bit.


----------



## jolou

afternoon ladies!

I HAVE MY DATEEEEEE harrison will be here on the 30th April, so only one day from may 1st so i have decided im sticking in here lol plus i think katie might kill me if i go off from here with my talk of food hehe

as for visitors, i want my mum, sis and OH's parents to come when im in hospital, i get so bored i need people there lol the same goes for when i come home, im happy for them to be there, as for friends tho i have told OH to just see how i feel.


----------



## Cactusgirl

wow Jolou that is sooo soon!! How exciting!! And yes you definitely need to stay with us in May babies and not defect to April!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Hi Everyone (I was going to put good morning since I haven't been up all that long and then I realised that its 1.30pm . . . . oops!!)

CG Sorry to hear you're having some issues with your OH. They just don't understand sometimes do they - like you say if he'd planned something for you both to do you would have stayed home!! I hope you can work things out, I'm sure you will. 

Laura4Disney congrats on the Mat leave = woo hoo!!!! I've got my first anti-natal class tomorrow night, which is the delivery suite tour - eek!! I'm hoping there are some nice people 'cos I'll be going to the next one on my own :(

JoLou Big hugs - sounds like you're having a tough day too :( I hate it when places aren't organised and haven't done what they said they would - I'd never get away with that in my job!! Why can't people just be organised and do their job right!!! Yay for your section date too - it must be so exciting to know when your baby is going to arrive!!!

MaybeBaby Hope your friends baby is okay - thats so much for a tiny baby to go through! Really hope he's okay.

I have yet to approach the visitors issue with my hubby - I can see that one not going well!!! In my family - new baby or not - before you visit someone you phone ahead, just a quick 'are you in?' so that your expected - so if my family call Ive got chance to have a quick tidy up etc. Hubbys family don't do this - they just turn up and I HATE it!!!!! With hubby working nights half the time he's still in bed or just getting up, having brekkie, not dressed etc - or just getting ready for work. I just think it's so rude to just show up. So when baby arrives I don't mind my parents and his mother, and his son, coming to see us in hospital if I'm there long enough - but only once I've had time to sort myself out and get my head around things. When we get home I want to say that visitors have got to call ahead - there is no way I want people just calling in - including his mum. I know he's just going to say that its daft and that no one cares if the house is untidy and whatever but what if I'm napping? Or just don't want visitors? He's so chilled out about these things but I'm actually getting quite stressed about it now :cry: I don't think its been mean, but I don't know how I'm going to feel and I really, really don't want people just showing up and staying for bloomin ages which they will probably do.

Sorry, that turned into a bit of a rant lol!!!

Right, well I'm off to find something productive to do! I could really do with cleaning the over but I need to find some way to do it without using nasty strong oven cleaner. . . . I'll have to give it a google!! Plus I really need to go to the post office to post some ebay parcels. Hubby didn't come to bed until late (about 8am) so he won't be getting up till quite late so I'll have to go on my own.

Hope you all have a good day!!


----------



## jolou

sarah your OH sounds like mine when it comes to visiting people/people visiting us, I always phone/text who i want to visit first to check they are ok etc first and i expect the same back, Mark on the other hand doesnt see why we should, he often says "oh il take this to so and so" i have to say have you text or phoned first to check that its ok? hes all oh it wont matter, i know how much it annoys me when people just turn up so i always assume others feel the same lol

i actually feel a bit nervous now knowing when he is turning up, no idea why! lol also tho its a big weight lifted off my shoulders after my last consultant app where she made me cry and was just nasty lol


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies - I feel like I havent been on here for ages, have been so busy with Uni stuff. I have a midwife appointment soon - hoping they measure me and decide whether I need a growth scan or not. Does anyone else feel like there pelvis is being broken in two, the last few days I have been in agony maybe I will ask my midwife. 

Catch up properly later. x


----------



## Sarahwoo

JoLou I'm so glad its not just me! I guess its just how different families are - we've always done it that way in our family, to me its just polite to call ahead! But like you say hubby thinks its normal to just show up, drives me mad. Half my hubbys family turned up the other week - completely unannounced - including SIL's new OH who's baby she's having - we've been wanting to meet him for ages but hubby was at work and I was feeling very pregnant, doing my housework - joggers on, hair tied back, no makeup. They were very lucky I didn't have my PJs on!! I felt horrible - if I'd just had half an hours notice it would have made all the difference and I wouldn't have been left all upset thinking this chap now thinks I'm a complete slob lol!! More than once I've ended up ignoring the door and pretending I'm out - which is awful I know but if people would just bloomin phone ahead I wouldn't have to!!!!


----------



## Moongirl

Hey everyone!

Well i was away on holiday last week and really don't have the energy to read the 20 odd pages i missed so sorry! 

I had a lovely quiet week away with friends. We rented a beautiful lodge right on a loch, it was perfect! did lots of chilling out, reading, watching films and even managed to go walking a couple of hours each day - bliss! can't believe i'm back at work now :( still, go on maternity leave 3 weeks on friday so guess i can cope :winkwink: oh just think jolou, i'll just be starting mat leave when harrison arrives! woweee!

we've finally started getting a bit more organised on the shopping front, think my hubby has started panicking (at last! :haha:) We've now bought our nursery furniture which is soooo cute, got a moses basket and stand from my mum & dad, and also ordered our car seat. Still need to get some more clothes, bedding and toiletry type things but feeling a bit more organised :)

re visiting after the baby arrives, i know all of hubby's family will expect to come to the hospital - and i'm not sure how i feel about that! At least they won't just drop into our house, we live about 15 mins drive from them but none of them have a car and so only ever visit when we go to pick them up and bring them over. Plus our house is strictly no smoking which does not go down well with the MIL! we'll just have to wait and see i guess!

hope everyone's doing well, and sorry for not catching up. can't wait to get more time to myself (and bnb :winkwink:)

:hugs:


----------



## Cactusgirl

Moongirl - that week sounds perfect!!!

Regarding people just 'popping in' I am another one who can't stand it. I would never do it. Luckily the only people who might do it are my inlaws if they are passing. But that is pretty rare and would normally ring ahead. My parents live next door and they still call ahead!! Now that is well trained!


----------



## jolou

welcome back moongirl!! your break away sounds like bliss!

i have just woken from an hours nap, its so nice to be able to nod off without worrying what little bum sophie is doing to cause havoc lol tho i have felt a bit of a loose end this afternoon, i shoulda done some ironing but thought sod it, not often i get afternoons to do nothing at all hehe

sarah that always happens to me, marks friend will text saying im just poppin round with something and there i am looking rough as hell, why cant these people come when we are actually looking nice lol i remember when i had sophie, i was in hospital and her uncle decided to bring his new girlfriend with him, it was the first time i ever met her, i looked like hell since i had a lonnnggg labour, not much sleep in 48+ hours and just generally felt rubbish lol maybe its all men who are like this??


----------



## jolou

oo and im being naughty, im eating the choccies out of my thorntons easter egg i got off marks mum lol


----------



## jolou

ohh and i forgot to mention, they decided to weigh me today..first time since my booking appointment, when i first was weighed back in september i was 88kg (194llbs) which is roughly 13stone 8 i think, they weighed me today and i was 101 kg (222llbs) which is roughly 15stone 9. it sounds quite alot but i am tall and thats only about 2 stone! i was so suprised i expected to break the bloody scales when i stepped on. when i think back i put on nearly double that with sophie so i must have done something right this time around..and just think of all the food i have been eating lol


----------



## MartaMi

Time for myself and baby is why I raised that question. I'm not worried about them coming without asking or smth like that. We have trained all our relatives and friends that they have to call first. I've sent people back from our door if they haven't called so everybody know I'm the harsh one. I'm just thinking that if my idea keeping them away for a while is okay. But I think it is especially because you guys are planning to keep them away for a while too :winkwink: 
Another thing is that we are going to China when baby is about 2-months-old. Should I show him before that to everybody so that he would get used to people or no? Aarggh, how much thinking :haha: 
*jolou* - congrats on your date :thumbup: It's easy to remember :haha: And ofcourse you'll be staying with us.
*Sarahwoo* - thumbs crossed for your talk to go well
*Moongirl* - Really great that you had a nice week.

OH brought mattress for LO's crib and I'm planning to start sewing sheets for it tomorrow. I think 2 sets should be enough or what do you think? Bright yellow sheets so suitable if he should change his sex.
I can't believe it - just about 6 weeks to go ad I'm just starting to feel pregnant.


----------



## emera35

hi girls

well i've been away for ages. bit of a holiday, then a stinking cold and then no internet at my house, which sucks! i hope everyone is ok and doing well. i haven't really caught up as i wouldn't know where to start!! i've really missed the may babes thread:cry:

anyway, still no internet at home, but i was hoping you lovely girls could send me some good vibes? i'm currently suck in the neonatal ward, all full of wires and feeling very sorry for myself really:nope: i was rushed in last night to delivery suite with the worst sickness and stomach cramps i can remember having, the violence of the cramps and being sick was causing me full on contractions and upsetting baby quite alot :nope: anyway, feeling a touch better by now with anti-sickness drugs and all but still no diagnosis, so i'm lying here worrying about what could be wrong :shrug: luckily babes has relaxed now the contractions have stopped :thumbup: but i'm feeling alot like i was kicked by a horse after the internal they did, so if you get a chance send a few hugs :hugs: my way to cheer me up. i'm gonna attempt a cup of tea now. so wish me luck! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## insomnimama

Only a week & a half to go till you're term! You can do it! :hugs:

Hope you're feeling better soon. :thumbup:


----------



## jolou

sending biggg :hugs::hugs: you way emera


----------



## Pussy Galore

Big :hugs: emera :hugs: please keep us posted?

Jo.. congrats on your induction date..:happydance: but please don't leave us!! And we will be expecting a super detailed birth story as and when you are up to it!! :winkwink: (and photos!!)


----------



## Cactusgirl

Emera - thinking of you and hoping things pick up for you soon.
x


----------



## Sarahwoo

Emera big hugs coming your way!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

It must have been very scarey for you, good to know you're feeling a bit better now. Fingers crossed you're feeling even better soon :)


----------



## Sarahwoo

Oh, and quick question for you ladies who are mummys already . . . . what goes in a changing bag?? I unpacked my rather gorgeous Pink Lining bag the other day and I was thinking maybe I should out some stuff in it . . . the I realised that I actually don't know what I need to put in it!! Nappies, wipes, a muslin, a little toy? Hand sanitiser? Spare change of clothes for baby? What else!! I'm hoping to breast feed if that makes a difference? Gosh I know nothing, how am I going to cope with a little baby?!?!?!?!


----------



## emera35

thanks for the hugs girls!:flower::flower:

it really means alot to me :hugs:

welll the tea stayed down but i'm feeling really aweful still. have a temperature now and suffering a very...erm aggressive 'clear out' (sorry tmi, well it is for me anyway :haha:) contractions have started up again, but more gently. i really hope this isn't it though, i feel like death and its 30+ hours since i slept, certainly not the birth i was hoping for. :cry: ah well if this is the time then it is, as long a babes is ok they could hang me upside-down in the town centre when it comes down to it. he's my priority ! thanks again for your support. oh and a little tip for your hospital bags, bring some teabags, the tea here sucks, lol. well here's hoping that babes hangs in another few weeks! i'll update later, hoping toget a nap now :sleep:


big :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jolou

Sarahwoo said:


> Oh, and quick question for you ladies who are mummys already . . . . what goes in a changing bag?? I unpacked my rather gorgeous Pink Lining bag the other day and I was thinking maybe I should out some stuff in it . . . the I realised that I actually don't know what I need to put in it!! Nappies, wipes, a muslin, a little toy? Hand sanitiser? Spare change of clothes for baby? What else!! I'm hoping to breast feed if that makes a difference? Gosh I know nothing, how am I going to cope with a little baby?!?!?!?!

i used to put some nappies, wipes, bibs, muslin cloth and what ever else i needed for going out sometimes a spare set of clothes but that was rare, done the same this time as im taking it to hospital for harrisons hospital bag, as im not breast feeding bottles will be going in also, i guess that depends on if u decide to express your milk? as long as you have your basics in you can judge yourself after a few trips out what you need.

what pink lining bag did you get? i got the blue one and i love it :happydance:


----------



## Sarahwoo

jolou said:


> Sarahwoo said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and quick question for you ladies who are mummys already . . . . what goes in a changing bag?? I unpacked my rather gorgeous Pink Lining bag the other day and I was thinking maybe I should out some stuff in it . . . the I realised that I actually don't know what I need to put in it!! Nappies, wipes, a muslin, a little toy? Hand sanitiser? Spare change of clothes for baby? What else!! I'm hoping to breast feed if that makes a difference? Gosh I know nothing, how am I going to cope with a little baby?!?!?!?!
> 
> i used to put some nappies, wipes, bibs, muslin cloth and what ever else i needed for going out sometimes a spare set of clothes but that was rare, done the same this time as im taking it to hospital for harrisons hospital bag, as im not breast feeding bottles will be going in also, i guess that depends on if u decide to express your milk? as long as you have your basics in you can judge yourself after a few trips out what you need.
> 
> what pink lining bag did you get? i got the blue one and i love it :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks for that info :)

I think I'm just getting myself if a panic about everything now :cry::cry:

I got the green striped Pink Lining bag, its lush :happydance:


----------



## insomnimama

Think you've pretty well covered it re: diaper bags. I am never with out a change of clothes (at the very least pants/trousers though cloth seems to be much less prone to leaking than disposable) and, at least in the first few months, I try to always pack a diaper or two more than I think I will need. Since I have an older baby I also carry a very small tupperware with some Cheerios, a sippy cup of milk or juice and a portable, foldable toddler sized toilet seat.


----------



## Frufru

Amy - hope the scan was all ok :hugs:

Jo - congratulations on your date :happydance:

H&F - sorry to hear you are suffering with painful hips. Unfortunately I know only too well the sensation of feeling like my pelvis is being split in two with a white hot axe :rolleyes: My hips have got a bit better with daily yoga and some adjustments from the physio though :thumbup: Mention it to your MW and see if she will refer you to the obstetric physio.

Moongirl - it sounds like you had a lovely holiday :thumbup: And you have been busy on the buying front too :) As for visitors to the hospital, they are allowed at your discretion so you can always tell the MW's and ward sisters that you are not happy to receive visitors and they will keep them out :winkwink:

Marta - I would probably have 3-4 sets of sheets as sometimes if LO's are poorly you can go through a couple of sets a day so it is good to have one set for the bed plus at least a couple of spares just in case

Emera - I am so sorry you have had such a rough time. Sending you lots of big snuggly :hugs: hugs: And thank you for the T-bag tip, I really cannot abide crap tea!

Well work was super-busy today which certainly made the day go quickly. One more working day down and only another 11 left to go :mrgreen: 

Hubby and I have spent the evening watching all the new flashforward episodes on our Sky+. We are now up to date so we have to wait until next weeks episode :rolleyes: South Park is currently on in the background at the moment, I know it is a little wrong, but I do find it so funny. I think I may have to record some episodes on Sky+ to save and watch during in labour in the hope that the endorphins from laughing will help relax me.

Have a lovely evening everyone :hugs:


----------



## LogansMama

Marta - I'm glad you explained your weight / baby stuff. I was worried by your last post and was gonna ask you about it!! 101lbs and 5'8 is crazy for being 8 months pregnant! But as long as baby is growing healthy - I guess thats all that matters! Is baby measuring properly? They haven't advised you to cut out the exercise and eat more? 

CG - Sorry about your OH. Men! Ugh.

Maybebaby - Thats rough stuff about your friend's baby. I don't know how parents cope with things like that. I guess you just have no other choice - but what a freaking nightmare! I sure hope he pulls through! 

As far as visitors go - if you feel up to it - I think its better to let them come to the hospital to meet the baby. That way its out of the way - and you can always get the nurses to kick people out because "you need your rest" and visiting hours are limited too! Once they have met the baby, they are more likely to leave you in peace at home for a while... (I think).

Oh My EMERA - I hope you start to feel better soon! Keep us posted! (((hugs)))Marta - I'm glad you explained your weight / baby stuff. I was worried by your last post and was gonna ask you about it!! 101lbs and 5'8 is crazy for being 8 months pregnant! But as long as baby is growing healthy - I guess thats all that matters! Is baby measuring properly? They haven't advised you to cut out the exercise and eat more? 

CG - Sorry about your OH. Men! Ugh.

Maybebaby - Thats rough stuff about your friend's baby. I don't know how parents cope with things like that. I guess you just have no other choice - but what a freaking nightmare! I sure hope he pulls through! 

As far as visitors go - if you feel up to it - I think its better to let them come to the hospital to meet the baby. That way its out of the way - and you can always get the nurses to kick people out because "you need your rest" and visiting hours are limited too! Once they have met the baby, they are more likely to leave you in peace at home for a while... (I think).

Oh My EMERA - I hope you start to feel better soon! Keep us posted! (((hugs)))

Sarah - I think you have the diaper bag pretty well planned out... Diapers, Wipes, Diaper Cream, Hand Sanitizer (I like hand wipes better), a receiving blanket is good to have if you are nursing, so you can cover up with it, I also like to bring a change of shirt for myself in the early days. Never know when you might leak all over yourself -or baby will spit up on you... babies are pretty messy! A bib isn't a bad idea either. Maybe a pair of socks. A small toy is good to have too. I usually keep a change of clothes for baby as well - at least a onesie or something... just in case of the occasional exploding diaper. Ugh - I remember my DS having some that shot right up his back to his neck.... GROSS!

I always liked to have 2 bags. I small one with just the SUPER ESSENTIALs, then a larger one for longer trips, or to keep in the car for emergencies. Short trips just require the basics, diaper, wipes... longer trips its good to have the other stuff - at least in the car.


----------



## A3my

*emera* - so sorry to hear what you've been through :hugs::hugs::hugs: :hugs::hugs: I really hope they work out whats wrong so they can get you better xxxx :hugs::hugs:

*jolou* - that is so exciting that Harrison will be here on 30th April! :happydance: well done for only putting on 2 stone! :thumbup: thortons chocs mmmmm my favourite.

*sarahwoo* - I've hidden from visitors before too :blush: "just popped in -ers" are the worst! I'm going to tell people they have to let us know if they want to pop round. when I had Holly my MIL popped round the day after with a friend of hers I'd never met! I was furious. :growlmad: :haha:

My scan went well today. everything is still normal and little man's estimated weight was 5lbs 4oz. They gave me a picture of his profile and DH has nicknamed him honky as he seems to have rather a huge nose :haha: poor little man xx


----------



## babyhope

You guys got me thinking....I BETTER CLEAN MY HOUSE SUPER GOOD before I go in labor!!! Last time I had a baby hubby and I lived with my parents, so I never thought about visitors, OH NO now they will come to my house....and my house is always a mess:haha: I can only imagine the mess it will be when baby comes and I am sleep deprived!!!!

You guys also made me realize OMG we are almost done!!! Pretty soon we will be seeing pictures and hearing labor stories! I have so enjoyed your guys company being pregnant, I mainly stick to this thread (May babies)!


----------



## Sarahwoo

babyhope said:


> You guys got me thinking....I BETTER CLEAN MY HOUSE SUPER GOOD before I go in labor!!! Last time I had a baby hubby and I lived with my parents, so I never thought about visitors, OH NO now they will come to my house....and my house is always a mess:haha: I can only imagine the mess it will be when baby comes and I am sleep deprived!!!!
> 
> You guys also made me realize OMG we are almost done!!! Pretty soon we will be seeing pictures and hearing labor stories! I have so enjoyed your guys company being pregnant, I mainly stick to this thread (May babies)!


Tell me about all the cleaning and sorting lol!! I've been doing a bit every day to try to make sure everything is easy to maintain and keep tidy when baby is here - no clutter etc!! Or my house will be an absolute state - hubby is sooooo untidy!!! He will literally get undressed and put his dirty clothes on the floor BESIDE the washing basket - I pick them up (easier said than done these days!!) and he just says oops, sorry. We've lived together for six years - I still can't train these bad habits out of him!!!! He's also a sod for starting a job and not finishing it - we're half way through decorating the bathroom - it just needs one more coat of paint and some lovely big mirrors (which we've already bought) putting up. He also needs to finish a few jobs in the kitchen which we decorated about a year ago!!! And yet the other day he decided we should decorate the lounge - I said NO WAY is he starting the lounge until all the other little jobs are done!!!!

I was also thinking today how close we are all getting - I was listening to Radio 2 and they were talking about the elections on May 6th (a week before my due date) and they said it was in four weeks time - I had to stop doing the washing up and sit down for a minute, I mean I know I'm 35 weeks this week but that really brought it home. SCAREY!!!!!


----------



## LogansMama

Thats why I've been so anal about keeping my house clean I think! I am so nervous that I will go into labor and my house will be messy... and not only do I NOT want visitors at my messy house, I don't want to come HOME to a mess either! I want to be able to bring baby into a nice clean home and just CHILL! I won't be able to relax if things are messy. And I already KNOW that after 3 days of me being away (in hospital), things are probably gonna be a mess anyways! Lord knows DH couldn't find a hamper if his life depended on it. 
And washing dishes? Whats that? 

So I need it to START OUT as clean as possible! Then I need to THREATEN dh's life to make sure it STAYS that way while I'm gone! LOL!


----------



## Sarahwoo

OMG LogansMama I really hate to think what the house would be like if I had to stay in for a few days . . . I think I'd have to arrange a cleaner while I was gone!! Mmmm, now thats tempting!!

I think I'm going to have nightmares about that now lol!!


----------



## LogansMama

My saving grace might be that my sister is coming on the 5th of May to help me out for a few days. If I end up with my c-sec on the 3rd, I will still be in the hospital on the 5th... (Probably come home on the 6th). So she will clean up for me - I'm pretty sure anyways! At the very least - it will keep DH from living like a bachelor for those 3 days!


----------



## Sarahwoo

I think I'd end up sending my mum round tbh, I'll give her a key and get her to pop in while hubby is with me at the hospital - he won't even notice. After about four years of getting stressed about him been messy I realised that he just doesn't see it - I walk around the house and notice what needs doing, he just does not see it! Either that or he doesn't see it as a problem. Men eh!


----------



## Windmills

I'm lucky in regard to the cleaning- I'll be living with my mum until LO is a couple of months old, more because of V's hours than anything else, and a
she's just as anal as me about the house being perfect!


----------



## LogansMama

Lucky. I wish my mom could live with me for a couple months after baby is born. I would be so pampered! My house would be clean. I'd have food made for me every day, plus more for the freezer for when she is gone! My laundry would always be done! I'd be in heaven!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Yep I would be completely pampered if I was at my parents too . . . but they would drive me insane as well :) My mum did ask the other day if there are any jobs I can't / shouldn't do anymore that she could do for me(hoovering stairs etc). I guess she knows what my hubby is like lol. He just says 'you shouldn't be doing that' and I say yeah, so if I don't do it who's going to do it? Housework fairys? I've worked out now if I just do stuff while he's out he doesn't notice :) My MIL always sees me doing housework and says oh, leave that, it'll wait. Yeah, wait for who? I guess thats where he gets his laid back attittude from. Ah well, I'm used to it now :)


----------



## LogansMama

It'll wait - and not get done till I do it! GRRR!


----------



## DWandMJ

Lol... I guess I'm more like your dh and my dh is the female. He's very anal retentive, even his mom teases him about it. 
It's been a while since I've read this thread regularly, so forgive the pop by. 
Has anyone noticed colostrum seeping? And if so, how early on? When I got out of the shower this morning, I squeezed my nip and a drop of the yellowish clear substance seeped out.... Which is a little reassuring that my boobies might work afterall. Sorry for the tmi!
I'm also curious if anyone has had any blunt force to the bump? The puppy decided to pounce on my tummy with all 25 lbs of his weight. The baby had been pretty active shortly prior and then got quiet immediately following. I almost lost my lunch as a result and I'm a little scared for baby.... Do you think there's enough fluid cushioning in there that it didn't do anything to harm her?


----------



## Sarahwoo

Morning all!

To be honest DWandMJ I'd probably be super cautious and go get checked out - I'm sure baby will be fine as they are still well cushioned but you can't be too careful :hugs: 

I have had the worse nights sleep - urgh! I was up until 3am having pretty painful BH - they aren't regular or anything but they bloomin hurt!! Finally went to bed at 3, couldn't sleep for ages, hubby came to bed at about 6 when he got home from work and I woke up in pain again, went to the loo and stuff and couldnt get back to sleep and ended up getting up. I'm still having them and they really, really hurt!! It wouldn't be so bad if they were 'proper' and actually doing something (though not just yet of course!) but knowing they are pretty pointless makes it so much worse :cry::cry: 

I've been drinking water in case I'm dehydrated, and writing lists to try to distract myself lol! Baby is been quite active too which is always nice. I just don't know what else to try, make take some paracetamol and see if I can get a little sofa nap! My bump feels all sore, I could cry :cry::cry::cry:

I've got my first antinatal and hospital tour tonight, my regular midwife takes it so I might have a word with her.


----------



## Windmills

DWandMJ, I'm sure everythings fine but I'm paranoid and would go and get checked anyway x
My nuisance of an OH put money down last night and forgot where he put it, so we had a 7am rush to find it, but didn't! Weird, not sure where it's gone? 
And we counted our change jar yesterday and there's £90.45 which was a nice surprise :)


----------



## MartaMi

*emera35* - hugs for you :hugs:
*Frufru* - thanks, I'll have to get some more material then.
*LogansMama* - he is smaller than he's supposed to be. His measurments are like 29-30 weeks but doctors say that he grows and that's important. Height of my uterus (don't remember the word :dohh: ) is also smaller, 30cm. They have advised me a lot of things. They gave me a list of foods what I should eat to get all the vitamins and what would raise my weight. Have to eat after every 2 hours, that's really tirening :haha: As long as I worked I couldn't cut off exercises but now I've done it. I only go jogging couple of times a week but nothing else. At first they thought maybe I am less pregnant than I think I am but we had long distance relationship so I know exactly when I could get pregnant. 
*A3my* - glad the scan went well and I believe your little honky is really adorable.
*Sarahwoo* - sorry to hear about the night. Hope your next sleep is a bit better.

My left ribs are aching. Can't figure out why. Gosh, it's already 11.30am and I haven't done anything yet. Janely will be home soon.

We're going shopping on Saturday. Going to look some babystuff. Finally :happydance:


----------



## bexxie

Ouch my poor bump,caught it on the drawer and now has a huge gash/scratch that is sore...

as for housework ect I am going nuts! Nesting gone mad.......I cant keep still!! Luckily my hubby is worse than me at normal times,extremely house proud...he does all washing,cleaning etc when I dont...


We work opposite shifts so he looks after kids 6-2 and then I do it 2-10 then the next week we are on the shift the other one was on last week,he is so good...kids bathed,fed and in bed by 7pm...with me dinner still isnt done by 6pm I am so crap with organising and discilpline...I moan but wouldnt swap him for world

His one downfall is he is not interested in pregnancy at all-but great with the babe..lol


----------



## jolou

morning!

oh god cleaning....i hhaaattteee cleaning with a passion right now cos it seems so hard! OH came up with the idea of doing a big clean this weekend, i nearly fainted. He sounds very much like your OH sarah, i call him start-a-job cos thats all he does, altho when it comes to cleaning even tho he hardly ever does it when he does do it it seems to take him an hour to do one tiny little bit, i guess i cant moan since he did do the bathroom (smal;lest room in the world) on saturday but he does make a big deal afterwards like he needs a gold sticker or something lol I have noticed im a little hooked on the small of disinfectant... i normally use a surface kitchen cleaner with some sort of lemon smell to clean the kitchen tops when ever i wash up and make food etc but this time around i bought a disinfectant spray with no added smells to it and omg i cant stop spraying it!

i have been doing bits around the house the last few weeks just so theres not loads when i come home, Mark has no idea where things go or anything which is funny since he lived here before me and i havent really changed anything lol I just know i am either gonna come home to a mess anyway because mark and sophie are home alone or his mum will come and do it all, when i had sophie my mum came and stayed for a week once my ex had gone back to work and omg it was a godsend, she would do it this time too but her MS just wont allow for it now.

DW, id probably phone up and ask advice just to be on the safe side, tho i am sure its ok! :)

Im just having a coffee right now whilst doing my make up, going to go see mum and take her into town and get the last few things i need for my hospital stay, managed to get OH to hand over his card wooohoo tho im too nice and will get the cheapest things possible lol i just want to get some more big knickers that are very very sexy ;) and go right over my belly so they dont rest on my cut after having bubs, some support bras finally, the wired ones i wear are getting uncomfortable now and another nightie. Cant think what else i need to take with me really, already have my breast pads and maternity pads and 1 nightie, and some face wipes and baby wipes for me cos i remember last time feeling so hot all the time and just sweating out all the water retention lol mark bought me some books for easter so i dont need to take the ds from sophie lol ooo and i still need some dry shampoo!


----------



## maybebaby3

bexxie - hope your bump scratch heals well. i did that with the cutlery drawer in the kitchen a few weeks back. not nice. i think i'm thinner than i am :haha:

DWandMJ - i have had leaky boobs 4 weeks now! 

emera - hope u r better soon and contractions stop!

cactus girl - hope u managed 2 have a heart 2 heart with DH and sort things out.

sarahwoo - re. changing bags if u r BF then breast pads are a must, i leaked loads and had 2 change them often, and maternity pads 4 1st few weeks. and muslin sqaures come in handy 4 lots of things - mopping up sick, as a cover up when BF etc. soothers if u r using them 2 in a sterilised case. oh and cream 4 nappy changes. i also had a bottle of gripe water in there (can be used after a month) and infant paracetamol or nurofen just in case (from 2months) i used 2 buy the sachets sometimes as they take up less space. and always put in more nappies than u think u need. and nappy sacks 4 wrapping smelly nappies and they can also be used 2 put dirty clothes in.

jolou - i hate cleaning 2 it is just 1 of those things that has 2 b done as far as i'm concerned! enjoy your day out!

mum and dad have just taken kids 2 the park so as DH is in bed i am sitting on sofa catching up here and watching baby time on discover H&H. i will get 2 the ironing pile........later.

i nearly fainted yesterday when i got in from y friend's house as DH had actually loaded the dishwasher and tidied the toys off the floor!!! doesnt happen often so was a nice suprise. and he'd gone food shopping on his own accord! hope it's not a 1 off!!!

oh just a quick thought for an addition 2 your hospital bag - straws - they are great when u need 2 sip water. stupid i know but i found them useful!


----------



## Moongirl

Morning!!

I think my baby has had a growth spurt that i'm not keeping up with - my belly is soooo hard and it feels like s/he is trying to escape when they roll over :haha: And Sarah, i'm with you on the crappy sleeping, i hope it doesn't stay this bad for the next seven weeks!!!

have a good day all

:hugs:


----------



## Janny Wanny

morning all :)

today i go to get a scan of babys heart so they can see if its ok :) i dunno if everyone has to do this do they??


----------



## maybebaby3

i needed that with erin but that was coz when i had my 20wk scan she was in the wrong position and they couldnt see the heart properly. but it was done a couple of wks after 20wk scan, not so late on. have they not explained why u need it?


----------



## maybebaby3

OMG! just seen my ticker and only 30days 2 go. i dont think i have realised til this last week or so that i'm going 2 have another baby! :wacko: it is just starting 2 feel real!


----------



## A3my

*sarahwoo* - think of your BH's as your womb practising! If they are painful then you will be more prepared for the pain of the real ones! :thumbup:

*Katie* - I want a change jar 

*MartaMi* - has your LO been kicking you in the ribs? Hope you have fun baby shopping xx

*bexxie* - ouch! that sounds painful. I still have a scar accross my bump where I burnt myself on an iron 2nd trimester :dohh:

*jolou* - I hate cleaning for the same reason! As soon as I bend down to pick something up I get acid reflux which doesnt help. My DH is rubbish at pulling his weight too, I feel like we both work full time but he treats me like a housewife too! men :dohh::nope:

*maybebaby* wow! maybe its a clone of your DH :haha: what a nice surprise, I hope he keeps it up. p.s I am in baby denial too, I am waiting for it to hit me! x

*jannywanny* - I had to have a specialist scan of my LO's heart becasue he had a large nuchal measurement. have they not told you why they are doing one? thats bad. Fingers crossed it goes well xx

Well I am fed up at work. Tired and achy :sleep: I wish I was at home watching Jeremy Kyle in bed with a hot chocolate with squirty cream and chocolate sprinkles on top. ahh well xx


----------



## abz

good grief guys!! i have just spent over an hour catching up!! ha. and of course can barely remember a thing i read.

emera. i hope things are going ok for you honey. massive hugs.

as for all you size 8s... well now i feel enormous. i was a size 16-18 pre-pregnancy, christ knows what i am now. but what i find strange is that i'm still very hourglass shaped even now. not sure i look preggers from the back. hoping that with doing slimming world i shouldn't have gained any weight at all once i have the baby. or only a couple of lbs at the most. 

now here's my news. i wandered into the physio yesterday for my first acupuncture treatment and came out with two back supports, crutches, an instruction to stop working as soon as possible as i shouldn't have been doing so for a while and at least weekly sessions of acupuncture... so i have rather abruptly finished work. and instead of feeling relieved i feel GUILTY!!

i don't need the crutches yet but they are there if i do and the back supports are great!! well, one is just a large elastic bandage but the other goes on top and is a really strong elastic that you fasten under your bump. really seems to hold my pelvis together. so those were yesterday's developments. i was supposed to be working after my midwife appointment yesterday but had to ring work and tell them i couldn't go in :S was all a bit sudden...

hope you are all doing well today.

abz xx


----------



## MartaMi

*maybebaby3* - I felt the same when realised one day that I had only 45 days to go. From there to 30 days is such a small step and then it's that day. Time is really going fast. It seems just like yesterday when I was standing in front of washing machine staring at the test :haha: 
*Janny* - morning. No, not getting that scan.
*bexxie* - sorry for the scratch. You have to get used to not being that slim :haha: 
*A3my* - yeah he has but that's not that kind of pain. I feel it when I bend over or take a deep breath or something.
I can't stand the fact that chat doesn't work. I soooo want to talk but can't :blush:


----------



## abz

oh, re. cleaning.. my house is an absolute tip. i really need to get it done. and i haven't painted the nursery yet :S well, OH hasn't. i'm in charge of getting the paint. that was supposed to be getting done today but is now getting done tomorrow. that room needs to be painted by the end of this weekend at the latest!! we have family coming to visit a week on sunday so the house needs to be spotless by then... aargh. am really waiting for this nesting thing to kick in. it hasn't yet!! but at least now i'm off and can pootle through a lot of the jobs...


----------



## Janny Wanny

i think im getting it coz of my epilpsey tabs :(


----------



## A3my

*abz* - I bet you look fab and you'll lose a load of weight when the baby is born. I wish I could say I'd only gained a lb! I'll be straight onto a bf friendly diet when LO is here whereas youve done all the hard work while preggars. dont feel guilty about work! they must think you are a trooper for carrying on so long!

*marta* - could it be an indigestion type pain? I do get that too, usually before the heartburn sets in!

My house is always a tip and I have the most horrible kitchen in the world. I get so embarassed when people come round, I try to keep them in the front room :haha:


----------



## laura4disney

Afternoon everyone! 

Sarahwoo - i had the same kind of problem last night too no sleep with BH managed to get a good couple of hours this morning! 

We had our first Antenatal last night, i was a little dissappointed to be honest. It was quite basic and she was repeating things i already knew, maybe it's my fault for reading too much, the next one is on breastfeeding which i want to go to but just hope it's a little more detailed. Also the chairs we were on were the most uncomfortable thing ever, so a 2 hour session of sitting was horrible. You could see everyone was so uncomfortable even the OH's were complaining hehe!

Hopefully next week will be better, i hope so because all OH did was moan after saying he already knew it all, also the midwife was a little bit like Mrs Doyle from Father Ted, so all OH kept whispering to me was "go on go on go on" A lot of the men there just looked bored...fingers crossed for next week!


----------



## maybebaby3

have just eaten an avocado as a starter - healthy oils i think and i've put a packet of instant noodles on 2 boil, not so healthy i know :haha: just really fancy them 4 some reason :blush:


----------



## Smidge

hi everyone hope you are all well i am so happy today as i have finished all my coursework for uni which now means i am off till october yay!


----------



## MartaMi

*A3my* - it's not like indigestion. I guess he is in some position where he is pressnig on my lungs.
Here is Estonian last year Eurovision song. I've been listening that for whole day an wanted to share with you

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5DubZEiC4I .


----------



## maybebaby3

well done smidge!!! when school starts on monday i have 3wks left of work. i cant wait 2 finish! am loving the easter hols!


----------



## Smidge

my only concern is that my whole pregnancy has gone so quickly i am just worried with all this time off the end is really going to drag which would be a nightmare!


----------



## maybebaby3

aww just take it easy! relax and pamper yourself as u wont have much time after baby arrives!


----------



## abz

i have absolutely no clue what to do with my time off. i suddenly have 7 weeks... there's certainly a lot of things i SHOULD be doing, so i suppose i should start with them, ha.

abz xx


----------



## Frufru

Sarah-woo - I think our hubbies are definately cut from the same cloth! Mine see's a nice clear surface and must leave things all over it. Wherever he is in the house when he takes clothes/layers off that is where they lay until I move or clear them away :rolleyes: 
I have been cleaning and de-cluttering all year so that once LO is her keeping it clean and tidy will be much easier. Plus as I am hoping for a home birth I NEED it to be clean and tidy. Hubby is usually quite laid back about all housework and quite happy to leave it to me, however he has been a bit more regular with his helping out since I have been pregnant and in all fairness if I ask him to do something or help and make it clear it is important he will do it.

DW&MJ - I had noticed my first spot of colostrum at 30 weeks, which like you, squished out after the shower when I was drying and moisturising. I hope LO has been a bit more busy for you

Katie - :thumbup: on you change jar! My hubby is also an expert at putting things down and then asking me where he put them :rolleyes:

Amy - glad to hear you little man is growing well.

Marta - its sounds like your little one is coming along fine and that your doctors are taking good care of you both :) Have fun sewing!

Bexxie - ouch indeed! I keep catching my bump going through doors and opening the freezer and kitchen cupboards. I hope the scratch heals quickly for you :hugs:

Maybebaby - :thumbup: on OH making more of an effort. I hope your friends baby is doing ok :hugs: I can't believe you are not finishing work until you are 38 weeks :shock: I am sooooo ready to finish now.

My hips are grumpy again today - I think it is a combination of not being mobile enough yesterday (work was so busy I was not able to get up from my desk and move around as much as I need to) and also I have felt LO move into a more definate head down position. Lots of yoga and sitting on my birthball today for me :winkwink:

I really should be making a start on thank you cards for the wedding but I just have no motivation - all I want to do is is sit here in my PJs (yes I am still in them :blush:) and watch crappy daytime TV while swapping between sitting on my ball and on the floor. Maybe I should have a shower and see if that peps me up a bit.


----------



## Sarahwoo

Well after my grumping on here this morning I started timing by BH just to make sure thats what they were lol!! They were actually a bit too regular - every 8 mins lasting for 1 min. However they didn't get worse, and I endedup falling asleep and didnt wake up till half one - oops!! You've got to love sofa naps - or sofa sleeps in my case!! I've been fine since I woke up so goodness knows whats going on there. I'm sure he's not coming yet though - he can't 'cos I'm not ready!!!!!!

Abz yay for finishing work! That's similar to what happened to me - getting signed off - and it was a bit wierd. Don't feel guilty though, its whats best for you and your baby - no ones job is more important than that! They will manage without you!!

Katie did your money show up? If not at least it'll be a nice suprise when you do find it :)

I've got my first anti-natal tonight with the labour ward tour - very scarey!!! I've also got physio in the morning at 8.20!!! Why oh why did I agree to that - its waaaay too early!! 

Hope you're all having a nice day :)


----------



## Sarahwoo

Oh, and I'm glad its not just my hubby - a few of yours sounds just the same!!! Mine also takes years to do something when he does do it - he'll sort out a cupboard or something and take hours to do it - when its done it looks fab but half the stuff isn't back in there and needs another home finding for it!!! He also does the leave you clothes where you take them off thing, then has a strop when the cats lay on them - erm, they are cats, they lay on stuff they shouldn't lay on - thats just what cats do!!!!!

Do you think its genetic lol!!! I'm going to get babywoo trained up to be nice and tidy - I'm sure if you start em young it must help!! Well it can't do any harm anyway!! I can't cope with two men in the house as messy as hubby!!!


----------



## A3my

*laura* - :haha: Mrs Doyle :haha: how many antenatal classes do you get?

*maybebaby* - mmmm I love avocado :munch: I had avocado and hot fried mushrooms with melted cheese on a baked potato last night - delicious.

*Smidge* - congratulations on your uni work!!! well done you, thats something to be really proud of doing when pregnant :thumbup::dance:

*abz* - sounds like you need to take it easy for 7 weeks. lots of sleeps and rubbish TV and pineapple :laugh2:

*frufru* - I'd love a slobby day like that :D if you can make yourself do some thankyous it would be good though, I never did do all mine! :blush: plus you'll probably have baby present thankyous to write soon enough! :wacko:

only a couple more hours till I get to leave work and collect my grumpy tired children from playscheme whoohoo! I need an early night tonight, last night I found they are repeating one born every minute on More4 at about 11.30pm and I got mesmerised again :dohh: I really should have gone to sleep!


----------



## abz

well i'm sitting here watching all the episodes of dr who i missed in the run up to the new one on bbc iplayer. is that lazing around watching tv enough for you? :D

abz xx


----------



## maybebaby3

mmm that sounds gorgeous a3my. may have 2 try it!


----------



## A3my

abz said:


> well i'm sitting here watching all the episodes of dr who i missed in the run up to the new one on bbc iplayer. is that lazing around watching tv enough for you? :D
> 
> abz xx


it depends if you are in PJs :haha:


----------



## MartaMi

*Frufru* - when can we see wedding photos?

My dad just brought me bag full of baby chlothes. Things what I and my sister wore. Gosh, they're so old, so full of emotions. Janely was looking at them also and asked if I'm really going to wear baby into these. I asked why not and she answered well, they are pink :haha: Pink yeah, but also white and yellow. And addition to that, I think men wearing pink are really sexy. I ofcourse didn't use word sexy with her :haha:


----------



## abz

well yes. i must admit i am still in my pjs... and i really like the new doctor. so that's something to watch now :) i'm useless at keeping up with series. thank god for catch up on iplayer :D ha.


----------



## emera35

Evening all!

Well you are all so good at answering eachothers posts, I'm far too exhausted to do that right now, but i did have a cruise through, and all i have to say is big huge :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to all of you, thanks so much for the hugs they have helped me loads :) OH has been working alot, (or sleeping poor chap was up all night with me and then still had to do a full shift at work the next day) so its been really lonely.
To update, I'm at home! :) And hurrah our internet is back on :) ...well new internet, but you know what i mean.

To be honest i think i'm only home because i kicked up a big huge fuss in the hospital and got very hormonal and over emotional at the midwives :blush: 
Well after 2 days of being shut in a room, not allowed out with no sleep and general excorsist-style sickness (turns out that anti-nausea drugs don't seem to work on me) i guess i do have an excuse... :blush: 
I just felt a bit pissed off as i was isolated (that was fine its a mixed ward so lots of tiny babies about who i really didn't want to make sick!) but then the doctor who was meant to come and see me at 9am never showed up, i still didn't get a diagnosis, still having contractions and no one coming to see me or telling me what was going on :growlmad:
So, yeah by 3.30pm i was a little bit stroppy... anyway, threw my hissy fit and the result was that 30 minutes later the head of the obs dept. (such a nice guy, he's been my consultant right through :) ) turned up and thoroughly checked everything and explained it all to me. Seems i had some sort of random norovirus, and that its clearing up, but the sickness has caused some inflammation of my muscles and an irritable utereus. Babes is doing just fine, blissfully unaware of how sick his mum has been, and is cheerfully kicking at my irritable and inflamed bits :haha: ouch.. Contractions are still regular and about 8 minutes apart, but they are mild enough that i can nap through them for the most part, so i've been sent home to rest (and stop shouting at all the ward staff :blush:). So, we shall see, it may all calm down, or it may not :shrug:

Wow i wrote a load considering how sleepy i feel, i'll be off for snoozes now:sleep: , take care all of you! :)

Big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs: and thanks for the support :)


----------



## jolou

evening!!

bloomin eck you been busy since this morning lol

yay abz for finishing work! dont feel guilty you need to rest now! :) you will probably find the nesting will begin soon as your at home more.

glad your home emera and lets hope you recover fully soon!

I been out with my mum into chester today and met up with my grandad.. somehow Sophie managed to get spoilt without even being there lol grandad bought her some cute pumps from H&M and mum bought her a waisted black denim jacket from there and these 2 really funky t-shirts to wear with some leggings from asda, i think she must have trendier clothes that me and shes only 5! lol she does love her fashion tho...

i managed to get the last few bits i needed for my hospital bag, just need the dry shampoo. So bloomin tired now tho!

as for the boob leakage i only seem to have something come out if i squeeze my nipple, not had anything other than that, i take my bra off as soon as i come home lol and keep checking my tops but nadda lol


----------



## Sarahwoo

Glad to hear your home emera!! Sorry to hear you've had such a tough time, hospital sounds horrible!! I hope everything calms down soon and you get some rest, after a good sleep you'll probably feel loads better :)

Well I had my first anti-natal class tonight which I quite enjoyed, the talking bit was all about signs of labour, pain relief etc and was mainly stuff I knew already but it was good that hubby was there and heard it - I'm not sure how much he listens when I talk to him about these things lol!! So while I might not have learnt too much it was good to know that he has at least heard about these things now!!

We also got a tour of the delivery suite which I was half dreading and half looking forward to!! It was so quiet, I don't think there was anyone in there! But it all looked nice enough, and they have a birthing pool which I didn't know about but I quite fancy trying. It was good to see everything and we got to peek through into the theatre area and they pointed out where hubby would get changed etc if he could go in, just knowing stuff like that is quite reassuring.

It does all seem pretty real now though and pretty damn scarey! I think I need to start reading my birthing books more, see if I can pick up some coping techniques and stuff. 

Well I need to get an early night tonight with having the physio so damn early tomorrow!! Urgh!! I am tired though, as normal, just hope I sleep okay tonight!!!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Oh - dry shampoo - thanks for the reminder jolou!!!!!!!


----------



## jolou

no probs! i think that stuff is a godsend! lol


----------



## Frufru

I am glad that you have a diagnosis and you are starting to feel I little better Emera.

As for wedding photos, my FIL and friend were taking photos on the day and they are going to send me a copy of all pictures on a cd. Apparantly FIL has posted his cd already but it has not arrived yet. At this rate I may be on mat leave before you guys get to see them!


----------



## jolou

i just ate a whole easter egg.... i feel rather sick now lol

and what happened to supporting the english football teams when they playing a european team..especially when they are the last english team lol i just sat and watched the man u game and mark is happy they lost (he is a liverpool supporter) surely if they are the last english team in teh championship you would want em to win! and he tells me off for not wanting lewis hamilton to do well in F1 gimme jenson button anyday... 

oh dear i think im on a sugar rush lol


----------



## Sarahwoo

Ohhhh I want chocolate now!!!!!!!


----------



## jolou

mwhahahahahahaha 

altho i best save my last one otherwise il be eating sophies before she is home from her dads on monday lol saying that tho she doesnt like just chocolate it has to be something like milky way or maltesers ..odd child i have, ive promised to melt it all down and make krispie cakes


----------



## Sarahwoo

Ohhhhh krispie cakes . . . . mmmmm!

I found some Galaxy - yay!!


----------



## jolou

lol i think im a bad influence


----------



## Sarahwoo

Mmmm, I'm happy to blame you if you don't mind lol!!! So its your fault that my ass is so big okay??!!


----------



## jolou

thats fine its my fault my ass is so big so everyone can blame me aswel lol


----------



## Windmills

I've just been for a Chinese, mmm! Hungry again now though. 
I've got a question.. if you're working to help someone out but not getting paid, does it count as work? :lol:


----------



## LogansMama

Evening Ladies. Just finished reading up on all of you while I ate my dinner. (Had yummy italian sausage, peppers, and onions--- mmmmm). 

Jolou - You totally put me in the mood for some chocolate! Might have to steal some of the little guy's!

Emera - I am glad they figured out what was up - and while you were miserable - at least baby is fine! Hope you are back to 100% again soon. Does not sound fun AT ALL.

Abz and Smidge - You girls are lucky to get all this time home before baby! Take advantage of every minute! Sleep and Nest to your hearts content! The only downside _is_ that it MIGHT make those last few weeks go a little slower.... Thats the ONLY reason I don't mind working still - it keeps me busy.... (but believe me - I'd deal with the slowing of time if I could take off right now!!! Much rather be home!!) 

Made it through yet another day of work. 17 left - at the most! PLEASE BABY - come a little early for mama! 

Went to my doctor. She was gonna check me but I told her not to bother. I didn't want to be disappointed! This way - I don't know so I can't be! Besides - I'm not even 37 weeks yet! So she said we will check next week instead if I want. Other than that though - she said baby is happy. Heartbeat is good. My OC test came back VERY VERY negative... not even close to having to worry. She said to just take some benedryl to help with the itching. (Which reminds me - I better go pick some up). Also found out that my Strep Test was negative too. All good stuff.


----------



## msp_teen

Windmills said:


> I've just been for a Chinese, mmm! Hungry again now though.
> I've got a question.. if you're working to help someone out but not getting paid, does it count as work? :lol:

I'd say that counts as volunteering and not work, only because it doesn't involve pay!


----------



## MartaMi

*emera35* - great hat you're home. That just shows things aren't that bad
*Sarahwoo* - the tour on hospital is useful. I already know labour ward like my own hand and that makes going there in pains a lot easier because you know where you are going and what is going to take place there.
*LogansMama* - ughh italian sausage and peppers and onions. Sounds really delicious :lol: OMG, you're gonna have your baby soon :happydance: 

Well, yesterday I had aching ribs, today I have pains in my back, just next to spine. Same like yesterday, feel it when bend over or take a deep breath.

I'm in school. Was supposed to come tomorrow but headmaster called in the mornig and asked me to come today also. Tutoring kid who's doing her survey. What a relief I came to work by train, driving a car would be harsh experience.

34 weeks :happydance:


----------



## bexxie

Hi girls

Well lost my plus yesterday so exciting stuff and had such bad period pains i took myself off to bed with two co-codamol,they werent contractions just awful aches and pains and the pains up my foo my god painful-am hoping now body is getting ready as my bump is rock hard all over and soft at bottom which is a good indication of labour starting soon....Baby is good size was 6lbs 11 and 32 weeks so will be good if had now......really excited now,you watch still be here in 5-6 weeks


Right hope you are all good and well-gorgeous out there today so am taking children to park

Oh by the way guy in Tescos told me if your waters go they have to give you £100's products in hamper form part of their policy-so get there quick when they go ha ah


----------



## jolou

morning

glad everything was ok with OC test logansmama x

i too get the achey ribs marta, its so annoying isnt it?

well i am not sure what to do with myself today, its the one day this week i have no plans what so ever, its a lovely day out but after a busy few days OH thinks i should stay at home and rest (i was nearly in shock when he told me that! finally 3 weeks left and he is now taking the MW seriously lol), i do have some hoovering to do and loads of washing so maybe i'l just do that.


----------



## jolou

oh bexxie thats exciting! my stomach is always hard everywhere bar the bottom lol i didnt think anything of it..


----------



## Moongirl

morning!

Emera, i'm glad you're home and LO is ok - hope you feel much better soon!

Abz - i'm so jealous of you being on mat leave - i think you were meant to start the same day as me? ho hum, only 3 more weeks to get through!

Smidge - well done on finishing all your coursework, i don't know how you found the motivation, seriously impressive!!

Jolou - i've lost count of the number of easter eggs i've eaten :) they were on such a good offer this year that every time me or hubby went to supermarket we ended up with a few more, hehe! Gonna be really upset when they're all done tho! :) And well done for finishing your hospital bag. it's on my to-do list. honestly. ;)

Bexxie, wow that's exciting. are you all ready incase your bubs does arrive a bit early? i'd be a right state!

My belly is rock hard too, and the baby has been wriggling really high up so my ribs hurt lots. Does anyone know when it is that they start to move down a wee bit?

I have my first antenatal class this afternoon, hope its useful! will report back tomorrow.

have a great day all

:hugs:


----------



## Smidge

my motivation was if i don't do it and would fail and have to retake the year so in a way its was me being lazy in advanced! does anyone else feel like they are going to go to 42 weeks or is it just me?


----------



## jolou

no idea when they move down moongirl, mark seems to think i have dropped and i am breathing easier but Harrison is still puttin his back side in my ribs, i think he must be doing a handstand now lol i get wriggling down below the same time i get a bum in my ribs!


----------



## jolou

Smidge said:


> my motivation was if i don't do it and would fail and have to retake the year so in a way its was me being lazy in advanced! does anyone else feel like they are going to go to 42 weeks or is it just me?

i felt like that with sophie i was practically right, i was due for an induction bang on 42 weeks and ended up going into labour a few days before


----------



## Smidge

i don't know why it is but it feels the the closer it gets the more i feel like its going to just keep going. i have a consultants appointment on wednesday about baby being quite big so it may be that i wont be going to 42 weeks but i think if left she is going to stay in there forever!


----------



## Moongirl

Smidge said:


> does anyone else feel like they are going to go to 42 weeks or is it just me?

i've been trying to think of myself as not being due until a week or 2 after my EDD so that i don't get too fed up if i do go over. don't think i've managed to fool myself though! :haha:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Morning Everyone!!

I'm another one with a baby in my ribs today - ouch!! I have absolutely no idea how he's laid now, I can't work it out at all. I looked on the Spinning Babies website and did the mapping thing and I still can't work it out - unless I'm having twins lol!!! Hopefully midwife will be able to tell be next week :) 

Well I had my physio appointment this morning and it went really well. Now I've stopped work by back has been much better, and I've been avoiding doing too much to help my SPD, which does seem to be getting worse but I guess thats to be expected. She did offer me crutches for when its at its worse but I really don't want to go down that line - I'd rather not do stuff TBH! So we've left it that if I change my mind I can call up and ask for an urgent appointment, she'll fit me in and sort some crutches out. So I feel fine about that. She also said if I have any issues after the birth just to get refered again as soon as I feel like things aren't right, so she can nip any issues in the bud. 

Well I slept for about three hours last night - urgh! I think the whole hospital tour thing freaked me out a bit! My little mind was thinking about the birth and stuff and I ended up getting myself a bit upset about the whole thing. Finally fell asleep at about 2, woke up at 4, fell back asleep at five and got up at six. Urgh! My parents are coming up this afternoon to take me out - haven't got a clue where since I don't really want to have to walk too much or spend too much money :) Maybe dinner or something.

Well I hope you all have a lovely day and make the most of this lovely weather!! Forcast for the weekend is soooo nice - and hubby is off work - yay!!!!!


----------



## A3my

Morning - lovely sunny day here :coolio:

*bexxie* - that is so exciting! :happydance: do keep us updated :hugs:

*emera* - really glad you are out of hospital :hugs:. well done for standing up for yourself :thumbup: thats terrible they shutyou away and forgot about you! 

*jolou and sarahwoo* - hope you have nice relaxing days in the sun! 

*moongirl* - hope your antenatal classes are useful x

I also have a rib kicker, he also has hiccups all the time which I can feel really low. attacked from all angles :haha: :dohh: I was told subsequent babies dont drop so I'll be uncomfortable for another 5 weeks at least :(

*Katie* - I want chinese now yum!


----------



## emera35

Afternoon ladies :)

Well, glad to hear that it seems to be sunny everywhere, its lovely here, shame i can't go out (i could still be infectious so i'm meant to hide for a while) but i'm enjoying myself on the sofa with the window open and the sun streaming in, hope it stays like this! :)

Also glad to hear you are all mostly well, apart from the lack of sleep and various rib kicking :hugs: you have my sympathies!! I have a real rib kicker too, and with the way all my muscles feel its agony right now. Still i'm glad to feel him all active and healthy, even if he's hurting me :) 

Oh and Jolou i'm as confused as you about how i'm getting kicks and bum to the ribs when the doctor actually told me that babes head is engaged, so surely that means i've dropped? Very confusing as my bump is still like a shelf for my boobs to sit on :haha: I guess either he's a big boy or just very long and stretched out ;) 

I was so exhausted last night, i managed to sleep for 12 hours, very broken mind you, the kicks and contractions wake me up pretty often, but still, feeling a ton better! Although still alot like i did 12 rounds with Mike Tyson :wacko: 

Wow you are all making me so jealous with your chinese meals and chocolate and yummy foods!! My brain wants all that stuff sooo much! It wouldn't be a great plan though as my stomach spasms when i drink water, i've spent 35 minutes nibbling spoonsful of museli with water, and managed about half the bowl so far :happydance: .... well it beats dry toast :haha:

Ahh being home is lovely, makes me feel better than anything they could do in hospital :)

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jolou

ergh hiccups! as much as i find them amusing when Harrison gets them i feel it more up the top which is odd since i know he is head down, ooo what if its wind from the bottom end! oh god i cant have another little trumper, Sophie could win gold for Britain at the Olympics with hers! lol

well so far all i have done is have a shower and put washing on lol and a sudden urge to sort out the newspaper rack..altho its not got newspapers in it has books lol


ooo and lee mead is on loose women today..drooool time for miss skinner!


----------



## jolou

i think with all this rib kicking we are all getting we could have a football team lol seems all the may babies like to be rough with their kicks haha

glad you feel better being at home emera, i hate staying in hospital myself, much prefer to be at home.


----------



## Janny Wanny

hey everyone!! how is everyonee?

well this morning i cleaned my bedroom and it near killed me hahaha i have whole house to clean but i cant c it happening haha


----------



## emera35

Haha Jolou, how bizarre we seem to be feeling the exact same thing, babes has hiccups right now too, and its making his bum (i think??) vibrate right up the top of my tummy, i was giggling to myself about it, then read your post... spooky :haha: 

Mind you, if he takes after his dad he's definately going to be a little wind factory! :haha:


----------



## Frufru

:hi: May Mummies

Smidge - I have no real feelings about whether LO is likely to be earlier or later. However, to try and manage my expectations, when I think about it or if people ask when I am due I say mid June which would be 42 weeks for me.

Sarahwoo I am glad that the physio went well. I do find that kneeling on all fours and waggling my bum in the air (make sure your back is straight and you are not dipping your spine) helps my hip pain. That and lots of time spent on my birthing ball. I am sorry you had a crappy :sleep: though. I keep my ipod beside the bed now, if I wake up and can't get back to sleep I have uploaded my hypnobirthing and a couple of other relaxation cd's onto it to listen to - that usually has me back off to sleep in no time :winkwink:

LM - I am glad your appointment went well and thank you for mentioning the idea of iced RLT, I may have to give that a shot at some point.

Bexxie - wow to think that you could go into labour anytime :shock: now that is a wake-up call for me to finish washing all the bits for my hospital bag so it is ready to go when the time comes. I also need to write the list of other things hubby needs to take with us like my ball, ipod and speakers etc.

Jo - if Mark has said to take it easy I would say that means no housework for you and to leave it for him :winkwink: Perhaps you could have some well-deserved sofa of WoW time today :)

Emera - it is great to hear you are slowly getting better. Norovirus is such an aggressive and debilitating illness :nope: Hopefully it won't be too long before you can join us in the food chat again :hugs: Mind you I could well go for a bowl of muesli right now too :haha:

Mmm on the chocolate front. Yesterday I made some banana muffins, the majority have sultanas and walnuts in them but I did do a few plain banana but with a little nugget of nutella in the middle :mrgreen: Hubby and I had an easter egg each from his Mum which we have both devoured already - we do have a really nice dark choc one from my Mum to share but I don't really feel that I can open it without him :dohh: Just aswell I have some cadbury's creme eggs stashed away in the back of one of the kitchen cupboards for emergencies :haha:

My hips are really grumpy again. I am doing my yoga and birthball exercises a couple of times a day which really helps, it was work on Tuesday that set them off again :rolleyes: Because my role is phone based I have to be sat down at my desk all day which restricts my ability to get up and move and wander around when I feel my hips getting stiff. My manager is happy for me to have extra time away from my desk inbetween calls to move around, but that is no good if the call is a really long one or if we are busy and I am getting call after call :shrug: Plus at work I can't have 1/2 hour on my ball or get on all fours and do the bum wiggle thing when I feel like I need it. At least I do not have long to go now.

The weather here is lovely too :mrgreen: although it is only just spring I might get a sun lounger out later, wrap up warm and sit out and read my book :thumbup:


----------



## jolou

ahh frufru if i was to leave it for mark it wouldnt really get done untill i ask him lol i was thinking to myself maybe play some wow since i have not done so in about 2 weeks but now my friend is popping over here for a bit cos she is bored too, (shes a teacher so off work for 2 weeks), that does mean i should probably hoover a bit tho and actually dry my hair.. lol


----------



## jolou

janney wasnt you having a scan of some sort? or am i thinking wrong lol


----------



## emera35

ooh Jolou you play wow?


----------



## jolou

i certainly do, slightly addicted, i figured i need to ween off it slightly before baby comes lol altho i got hooked on it after sophie was born because all she did was bloomin sleep and my house never got messy with just me being there in the day lol i needed entertaining lol


----------



## emera35

Hehe me too, was a bit of an addict, but easier recently with so much to think about with babes coming :) Started because OH did and i never saw him, so figured,if you can't beat em join em :haha: I figure it beats watching mind-numbing tv all the time :)


----------



## jolou

same here, sophies dad bought it and was all excited over it, i couldnt see the attraction at first, then one day i was soooo bored i phoned him up asking his sign in details and bam i was hooked lol when there is nothing on tv its good to get into, i quite like the social part of it to tho, mark takes the micky out of me cos he doesnt get it at all but i dont care he has his football i have my computer game lol


----------



## emera35

Oh teehee, my brother just sent me this link ;)


https://xkcd.com/674/


----------



## emera35

Agreed Jolou its a good fun hobby, you actually have to use your brain a bit and you get to socialise too, pretty cheap for a hobby too, certainly less than a football season ticket :haha:


----------



## A3my

what is wow? :wacko:

*frufru* - sorry your hips are grumpy again. I sat out at the weekend on a sun lounger with my book and a twister lolly - bliss :D


----------



## emera35

Oh, hehe A3my, wow is World of Warcraft, the fantasy online computer game, i know loads of Mums who play it, some even with their children (the older ones), its quite a nice community, for the most part ;)


----------



## jolou

ha that link is funny.

i was shocked at how many women play it! 

ooo i want a twister lolly!


----------



## emera35

I didn't know they made twister lollies anymore come to think of it, mmm, i used to love those, think i'll search some out once i feel better :)

Hmm, do you think that fizzy natural ginger drink is a good idea on a dodgy tummy? I really fancy some:wacko:


----------



## jolou

well i was drinking ginger beer when feeling really sick and it was helping my step dad when he was feeling sick from the chemo he is having, he would have it now but he cant swallow atm.

as for twiser lollies im sure they arent as big as they used to be, i remember thinking they were huge!


----------



## A3my

i'll have to have a look later 

I've been addicted to twister lollies :blush: i buy the mini -ones in Asda :haha:

fizzy is good for a bad tummy but not sure about ginger? xx


----------



## Pixie81

My god you lot have been busy! Last time I was on here was page 56, so I have a looooooooooot of catching up to do!! Sorry I haven't had a chance to read what everyone's been up to yet. I hope you all had a great weekend and a lovely Easter.

I did catch one thing though... Bexxie's post about the rock hard belly, period-like pains and pains up inside- I have been having these too. It's agony. I told the midwives at the hospital but they didn't seem very interested. Just said it was probably braxton hicks. Also about Tesco.... Just thought I would save ladies any embarrassment if they're thinking of going down there... this is actually a really old policy and they no longer do this (sorry everyone). My DH was a manager for Tesco until very recently and knows all about their policies, etc and just told me :(

Well since I was last on here i've been going to the hospital about 2-3 times a week for monitoring for the Choleostasis. I'm still REALLY itchy. The tablets don't seem to be doing anything, but baby looks fine on the monitor and is measuring well. I went for a doppler scan on Tuesday and apparently I have a lot of fluid which is on the higher end of the scale, but is still normal. The sonographer said it might be that the baby is all over one side (she has her head down, back curled round my right side with her bum under my ribs), so all the fluid is over on the left hand side.

I have to go for another CTG tomorrow afternoon. Then Bloods, a CTG and another scan next Tuesday. Then next Friday I have to see my obstetricain and he'll decide when to induce me. I will be 38 weeks then. I am expecting it to be early the following week, or that weekend. Fingers crossed. :happydance: Can't believe I might have a baby next weekend!!! :cloud9: I spent Monday washing and ironing the baby sheets, crib bumpers and coverlets. They smell lovely now and are Fairy soft! :) I can officially say we are almost ready for our arrival. I spent all morning cleaning the fridge/freezer and have been nesting all weekend. Just a few more things to do before she comes; just cleaning-nothing major.

I am feeling quite worried at the moment as I have only felt the baby move once today. Not sure if I should get up to the fetal health unit today or wait for tomorrow's appointment. :nope:

DH and I went to our hospital last night as my midwife told us there was a Birth Information class on at 7pm. We haven't have any antenatal classes at all throughout the pregnancy, which I wasn't really bothered about because i've done it before and know what to expect. But I wanted DH to go so he's not too freaked out when the time comes. Anyway we got there in plenty of time only to find out that they stopped running the classes 2 weeks ago! My Dad had travelled for 40 minutes to get to our house to babysit my DS and we still had to pay £2.60 parking, even though we were only in there for 2 minutes! I was so annoyed! :(

Anyway it's my last day of work tomorrow so thats something to look forward to :happydance: I finish at 12:45pm. I can't wait!!! Then 5 weeks off!:wohoo:

I hope you are all feeling OK. I'm off to try and catch up on some posts.

Take care everyone. xx


----------



## Cactusgirl

Abz - hoo-bloody-ray for being signed off!! And don't you DARE feel guilty madam!!

Smidge - congrats on finishing your course work

Laura4Disney - sorry the antenatal classes weren't so good. I am blaming BnB as we are so well informed from all the threads!!

Emera - glad you got a diagnosis and hopefully you will be 100% very soon

Joulou - I agree you should alway support an English team in Europe even if they are not your team!! Have a little crush on Lee Mead do you?! My sister used to know him really well they were in Miss Saigon together years ago - but they have lost contact since Denise got hold of him!!

You ladies make me laugh with all your food talk! I have just had a twirl out of one the Easter eggs one of the staff gave me.

Me and DH started having a bit of a chat last night but my friend arrived so did not get the chance to get very far. Will try again tonight. 

Had a MW apt yesterday and everything appears ok so far. She has arranged my next apt at 36 weeks at my house so can do a risk assessment for a home birth so I am very excited about that!!!

My friend came over with her 15month old - OMG!?!?!? He was into EVERYTHING!!! I was completely shattered and I was not the one chasing him about!! I have no idea how I am going to cope!! Our house is so not childproof!
At least a new born will stay where it is put!

Sleep is a real issue at the moment - I am waking earlier and earlier - this week it has been 4am, 3am and 2am. And then cannot get back to sleep until about an hour before the alarm goes off - then you end up in that really deep sleep and wake feeling like you have been drugged.

Still only 6 more working days till mat leave!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies, mmm twister lollys im thinking I may have to go out and get one! 

Im still currently wading thru my dissertation but finding it so difficult at the moment as I am so tired so reading journals etc just makes me confused! ... but i am doing the results section atm so its an easier bit! I aim to have finished it by this time next week, then just one more piece of work and an exam to go before baby arrives! 

Midwife still says im measuring big not sure if this means anything guess I will just have to wait and see, any other ladies measuring big know if they are being induced or anything? 

Hope everyone is ok. x x x


----------



## jolou

pixie i cant believe you might have ur baby next weekend! how exciting! lol

cg its scary when u realise how much they get into everything but remember you havea good few months before bubs is at that stage :) so try not to worry ;)

hope&faith i measured big with sophie, they didnt do anything about it tho, this time im measuring spot on.

just waiting for my tea to cook, im being lazy bones and having a ready meal since im all alone. and on orders of my mate i am looking after my crops on farmville lol


----------



## Pussy Galore

:hi: ladies! I have lots and lots of catching up to do on here and noticed some threads about easter eggs so I think I will start there!! :haha:

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## LogansMama

OMG - this baby of mine is in the worst spot right now. I don't know what he's doing in there - but he is PUSHING OUT and it literally feels like I have a giant bruise on my belly and if he presses any harder my skin is gonna rip open and he's gonna pop out! IT HURTS. Its just above my where my belly button is (should be - LOL)! I think its his butt! I keep pressing on him to try to get him to move - but he's being stubborn. I even crawled around on all 4's (while I was cleaning the floor - LOL) and he seemed to ENJOY that because it only got worse! Little bugger!

Other than that - I have been getting lots of BH today. I keep wishing they would be real! I am sooooo anxious to go into labor! I really can't wait! I wish it would just happen already! 

Pixie - I am sorry your itching is still bad! I totally understand - it sucks! Good news for me is that my liver bile test things came back really low - so no OC for me... but I still get the itching and its miserable! Last night I took some benedryl and it helped the itching a little - but mostly just knocked me out - so I wasn't up all night scratching! I was dragging my ass all day today though - so it has its drawbacks!

CactusGirl - So lucky you only have 6 days left! Down to 16 for me! But if I go that far - I will be having baby within 3 days, so not much down time for me inbetween! At least you'll get a few solid weeks to chill before baby arrives!


----------



## dmn1156

Hi ladies not been on for a while and have alot of pages to catch up on lol how are you all doing I'm finding the last few weeks really uncomfortable got to go for blood tests cos I have started itching loads but everywhere is like it arms legs stomach it is really irritating. Anyone got any tips for getting comfy in bed getting a lot of bh and aches in my lower stomach now hope your all well I will try and catch up on all the pages I missed tomorrow lol


----------



## Windmills

Mmm, I've got Twisters in the freezer, be jealous! Fruit Pastille lolly ices are better though..
On the subject of games, I'm addicted to Bejeweled Blitz on facebook!


----------



## Windmills

Oh and pixie, that's sooo exciting that your LO might be here next weekend- scary too though! Xx


----------



## babyhope

Logansmama- I am having the same issue too! My belly feels so tight that my skin feels like it is aching, I keep having to rub cream on it because it is itchying too, but it mostly hurts! 

I have been so busy lately, I really wish things would settle down, but they are just crazy. Hubby and me are constantly running around, he has work everyday then runs off to class, both me and him are graduating in June. We finally got our crib and i ordered a black dresser for the baby, my poor crib is still in the box because we have no time to fix it and the dresser will be coming soon. My brother is going to come by this weekend and fix the crib for us, because hubby is too busy. 

My babyshower is next weekend on the 17th and I am super excited! My mom has went over and beyond and pretty much bought me everything! She bought the crib, bouncer, high chair, and baby clothes. I asked if she needed any clothes boxes and she said 12!!!! I am excited about the baby shower because hubby and I haven't bought anything except 3 outfits for the baby because we are waiting to see what we get from the shower, so after next Saturday we should have a ton of baby stuff and what we dont get we can finally go shopping for!!!


----------



## jolou

morning

arghhhh why cant i lie in when i have the time toooooo lol i just cant get comfy at all which ever way i lie by belly feels heavy and i get a shooting pain in what ever leg i am laying on. so annoying.

well i am off into chester again today for lunch at my friends house so that should be nice :)


----------



## Cactusgirl

Morning everyone

Just a quick update as had a long chat with DH last night. At one point he said he was going to get angry and start shouting and I told him if he did that he might as well forget it as we needed to talk rationally. And we did manage to do so. Basically it all seems to stem back to last Sept?!?! I had had a bleed a couple of weeks after finding out I was pregnant and we were due to drive 200miles to a wedding of one of his friends where I would only have known 1 other couple other than the bride and groom. I said I was not really up for it and would stay at home - I knew it would be a raucous wedding and just did not feel up for having to be really sociable and meeting tonnes of new people after the bleed. So I stayed at home. Anyway a friend of mine from Chester then called and said that some other mutual friends were comnig over and they were having a quiet night in with a takeaway so I ended up going over there for the night that weekend.

Anyway this has been the reason that he has been resentful for the last 7 months about me wanting to spend time with my friends?!?! He felt if I was not up for the wedding then I should not have been up for a quiet night in with good friends. And he felt that I was wanting to spend time with my friends over him - despite on many occasions me trying to plan things with him etc. But then when he did not seem interested I did make plans with my friends and he felt rejected again!! So we were going round in circles!

I tell you when they say communication is the key to a relationship they are not kidding!!! Anyway I said that I felt really unloved and was not sure how he felt about me and the baby. He said that he did love me and was sorry he had not been more supportive. And last night we had a really nice relaxed evening together.

This morning he told me how much he loved me, rubbed my tummy and said 'and I love you too in there little man!' - I could have cried!!
AND to top it all I had the best nights sleep in ages last night - I don't even remember waking to haul myself over!! 

So fingers crossed things are ok again - I cannot believe all of our issues have stemmed from that one weekend last September?! I am sure I will on here whinging again about him at some stage but feel like we have got to the bottom of what has been bothering him this time!!

Thanks to you lovely ladies for encouraging me to talk to him!


----------



## jolou

aww CG i had a little tear in my eye with the part about this morning! thats lovely and sooo glad you got to the bottom of things, its amazing how something so little can make someone feel like he did, mark is like that sometimes but he wont bottle it up, im the one who bottles things up.

tbh i would have done the same as you back in september and mark would have seen his bum, men can weird things at times. just glad you managed to get it out of him what was wrong :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Awww CG so happy to hear you have worked things out ... my OH is similar he bottles things up and wont talk about them until they really get on top of him and then he blows up, so I know if he has something on his mind but have to keep on at him until he tells me whats up! 

Well im really tired again today - I cant wait to meet my little girl but I think the next few weeks are really going to drag as i cant stop thinking about the baby being here! 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## maybebaby3

CG - sooooo glad 2 hear that u sorted things out with OH

Hope&faith - in our hospital u have 2 be measuring really big b4 they induce u - like they expect baby 2 b over 10lbs but every hospital is different.

Jolou - hope u have a good day out!

emera - glad 2 hear u r on the mend.

Am i the only 1 who will be working in2 may? it seems like it! I don't start maternity leave til 4th may so am working til 39wks! this wk has been lovely as it's school hols so havent been working and have been far less stressed and achey!

yesterday we went 2 spain 2 a crocodile park with the kids. we got 2 c the crocs close range and have a tour where at the end we got 2 hold a baby croc. the kids loved it and i took some photos. i'll try 2 post some up later as i dont know where my card reader is at the mo and cant be bothered 2 look 4 it and get stressed when i cant find it!

dont know what i'm going 2 do 2day. dylan is supposed 2 be staying the night at my parents house (poor erin always gets left out!) so maybe i will suggest going in2 spain 4 a bit somewhere close by when OH finally surfaces. cant think of where 2 go tho as we really trying 2 scrimp and save 4 my unpaid maternity leave.

baby's movements have been really low again since yesterday so am really worrying that he is breech. will have 2 wait til consultant appointment on tuesday 2 find out. i hate waiting!!!

hope u all have a lovely day xxx


----------



## laura4disney

CG - glad that everything went ok with OH!!! I bet you feel a weight off of your shoulders!!!!

I think i will be doing a day of cleaning today - how exciting!! Will see how i go though, have this really low bachache - its started last night so didn't have the best night sleep, maybe a bath may fix this. I'm guessing its just where baby is lying. OH woke up this morning before he left for work looking rather puzzled, i got up at about 2am and got all the quilts from the other room so i could prop myself up and get comfy to try and go to sleep! hehe

Hope everyone is doing well!!! x


----------



## ginab

I dont think im on this thread!!! hello everybody my names gina and im due 8th May :thumbup:

Oh and im having a girl!!! in the sonographers words 'its def a girl cus i can see her burger!' Nicely put!!!!


----------



## Janny Wanny

morning ladies ! :)


----------



## Kirsti

Hello! Could you change my due date to the 18th please? Bloody consultant! xx


----------



## Moongirl

yip katie i agree- fruit pastille lollies are the best! but i've run out :(

Pixie, i can't believe how soon you might meet your baby! how exciting!! :happydance:

Have a lovely lunch with your friend Jo, that sounds nice.

CG i'm so pleased you got things sorted with your OH, it's horrible when yougo through a rough patch like that. Hopefully you can both now relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy!

Well i'm really shattered today. I had quite a broken nights sleep last night and then woke from a stupid nightmare at about 5 and couldn't get back to sleep so i got up and had some toast! Hubby then woke up about 7 in a panic wondering where i was and ordered me back to bed :haha: fell asleep after his alarm went off at 7.30 and only woke up at 10am, feel all fuzzy now :S

So have to really get myself together and get on with my work. We have friends coming for dinner tonight so need to cook and clean (quickly!) after work and then have a different set of friends coming tomorrow to stay! am exhausted again just thinking about it :haha: Maybe i need a chocolate sugar boost ;)

hope you all have a lovely day!
:hugs:


----------



## muddles

Wow you ladies have been busy so many pages to catch up on!

I have added Gina and changed you Kirsti.


----------



## Sarahwoo

Morning All (well nearly morning lol!!!)

CG so glad you had a good chat with your OH and got things sorted out :) Mine is rubbish about talking about serious stuff like that, he gets all defensive and just sulks! So well done you for getting him to talk :)

Well I had a lovely day yesterday, went out with my parents and did a little bit of baby shopping, even though I keep saying I've got everything lol!!! Mum saw a really cute little jacket in Mamas and Papas and asked if we'd bring baby home in it if she bought it - its gorgeous so I wasn't going to say no lol! Plus we needed a little jacket so that was good, everyone happy! I also managed to get my Tesco Pampers Hamper and use loads of my vouchers, has anyone else got theres? I wasn't too impressed with the hamper, but for nothing I guess you can't complain lol!! When I got home I was sooooo tired, I think because I'd had so little sleep the night before and didn't get my daily nap lol!! When I finally went to bed I just couldn't sleep which was sooooo frustating, and then hubby started snoring and OMG I could have cried!!! I did get to sleep in the end and had a few hours . . . . better than nothing :)

Well I think this afternoon I might do some gardening, which the weather is so lovely! 

Hope you all have a good day! 

x


----------



## LolaAnn

Aw CG so glad you could sort it out. DH and I have the same comm problems at times :S It is awful. 

I'm just painting today, one more coat on the bathroom and then its all done! Phew.. lounge, kitchen and bathroom in one week. Well.. except for all the door frames haha.


----------



## Cactusgirl

Thanks ladies for all your lovely comments - I honestly don't know what I would have done without our Maybabies thread since last September. It makes me sad to think in a couple of months we will all be dispersing - we had better figure out where we are going to graduate to after all the LOs come along!

Sarahwoo - all the nappies I have are from the vouchers I have found along the way! I love a freebie! Still awaiting the Boots details so I can get the free changing bag!

Well I must be looking like I am ready to drop as I had 3 people in the canteen at lunch ask when I was due and noone has even mentioned it before today!! 

Also the texts and phone calls have started to come in from friends asking how I am feeling etc.


----------



## A3my

Hi Everyone,

*pixie* - I hope your LO has moved more today, congrats on finishing work! 5 weeks off isnt long though. My childminder did the same, she had children back 2 weeks after a c-section. It must be so hard being self employed!

*Katie* - I'm addicted to the bejeweled games on FB too, I cant stop! :haha:

*CG* - lovely story about your OH :hugs: it must be a man thing, mine is the same. why cant they just tell you at the time :dohh: its so obvious when mine is in a huff and he always says its nothing and we have to end up rowing just to find out whats wrong :dohh: what he said to your bump was perfect though so he is forgiven :haha:

*maybebaby* - I am working til 39+4 weeks (if I make it!), your not alone on that one :cry::hugs: how come your mat leave is unpaid??

*sarahwoo* - I want to do some gardening in the sun! I hope the weather holds for the weekend.

*Jolou* - hope you have a lovely day.

*ginab* - welcome to the thread. i cant believe your sonographer said that! a burger!!!!! :haha::dohh:

*lolaAnn* - wow! I am super impressed. you have been busy!! :thumbup:

Well I am a bit worried today. I've got immense pressure feelings down below and I can tell he's squashing my nerves down there becasue it feels all funny. i cant really walk, I get really painful twinges and it feels like he will fall out. He's not moving as much as normal either. anyone else had these sensations? I know I'll just stew about it all day and not call the midwife :wacko: x


----------



## hope&faith09

A3my - I have been getting similar feelings, also some 'numbness' down one leg, not sure whats causing it but I wish it would stop! 

Im 'working' will still be at Uni until the 30th of April which is when my final exam is. Still seem to have so much work to do in the next few weeks but I guess after that exam I will feel so relieved and can then just look forward to meeting my baby! 

Anyway I must go write at least another 300 words on my discussion so I can read through it with my mum tomorrow, im so glad she is going to proof read my work! 

x x x


----------



## Cactusgirl

A3my - ouch that sounds like an odd feeling. Would that be the LO starting to engage?

I have just had a call from Mothercare who are supposed to be delivering everything on Monday and the moses basket is not in stock and won't be for 6-8 weeks. I was expecting them to say that I needed to pick a replacement OR have a refund but they have said they are going to refund me the full amount AND give me a free replacement of my choice!!

Nice one!!


----------



## Moongirl

Keep going hope&faith - you're doing really well and soon it'll all be done and dusted :)

Nice one CG!! that sounds like a fab deal to me :happydance:

amy, that doesn't sound like much fun :( my bump is still too high (right in the ribs) but i guess they're getting so big it doesn't matter where they lie it's gonna be uncomfy for mum! :haha: ah well it'll all be worth it!

Feeling a bit more awake now and have had quite a productive day at work today which is good (and very much needed!!) Hopefully i'll make it through dinner tonight and still be awake enough to talk to our guests for a while :S Or maybe i'll try and fit in a nap before they arrive.... but still have to do a quick clean round. Sigh.

:hugs:


----------



## Moongirl

Oh my god, i've only got 50 days left as of tomorrow!!! Only seems like yesterday i was chuffed to make it to double digits! :haha:


----------



## insomnimama

Had my two week apt today. Seven more weeks to go! Baby sounds good & is starting to be more active.
In suckier news, blood pressure is up & cankles are in full force.


----------



## maybebaby3

a3my - we get 18wks at full pay and the rest is unpaid.


----------



## babyhope

:happydance::happydance:35 Weeks today:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Evening ladies!!

Well I am stuggling to get on here at the mo...

I am actually finding work quite tough in these final weeks before mat leave starts and by the time I get home, I am sooo tired I am ready for :sleep:

Still the end is in sight and I can then pop on here as often as I like!! :thumbup:

Hope all is well with everyone... there seems to be lots of positive news on here at the mo!?

And CG.. glad you have resolved issues with your OH :)

Oh and woo hoo it's Friday!!! :happydance:


----------



## A3my

hello again. Well I called MW and she said it sounds like baby has dropped and is pressing on nerves. She said that the pelvis could also be pinching nerves too and physio will help if it doesnt get better. I got told before that 2nd/3rd etc babies didnt drop/engage until labour!:wacko: i know I'm not in labour nor do I want to be for another 5 weeks :D he was right up in my ribs until yesterday *moongirl* - its true, its uncomfortable wherever they are now!

*CG*- what a bonus!!! :thumbup: have you gone for a really expensive replacement? :haha:

*insomnimama* - :thumbup: to baby being well :dohh: to cankles. mine are in full force too, very attractive!

*maybebaby* - so you are working until 39 weeks to have the paid leave after LO arrives? Thats my plan too. I get 18weeks full pay then SMP, which we cant afford to live on :(

*babyhope* - whoop whoop on 35 weeks :happydance:

*PG* - same here with work :( I have 5 weeks left. the end _is_ in sight though! I'm ok at my desk but I am also a scientist and find lab work tough becasue I cant really sit down. TGIF :happydance::dance: :hugs:


----------



## emera35

Evening lovely Ladies :)

Welcome Ginab! :) I chuckled about the burger comment, at least mine just said "boy bits" and nothing more alarming :haha:

CG - how great to finally know whats been making your OH so awkward, you are so right that communication is the key to everything in a good relationship, shame it can be soooo tough dragging things out of those men though! Really glad you got there in the end though :hugs: Bonus about the Moses basket too :)

Mmmm, fruit pastilles lollies!

Sympathies to all you ladies still working, i know there is no way i could still be at work these days! You all just take it easy at work eh?! :hugs:

As for me, had a follow up to my time in hospital, babes is totally fine, and the infection i had seems to be clearing, trace showed that my contractions are hotting up a bit though, still 10 minutes apart, but a bit stronger than they were. I went for a bit of a walk earlier to see if they would progress, but nothing is really happening, so i think i'm stuck with these for the foreseeable future, they also confirmed what i was suspecting from the shape of the bump that babes is heading down and is basically fully engaged. Its a bit more comfy on my ribs today, but i do seem to have developed a full on duck waddle overnight :haha:

Happily me and the OH have both had a decent amount of sleep now, and i'm managing to eat, all be it only boring bland food, so yeah if babes wants to come along then we are basically ready for him now :) Secretly i'll be glad if these contractions go somewhere, rather that they were for something and not just annoying aching all the time, although better if babes fattens up for a couple of weeks really :)

Anyhow, thats me, got my bro and SIL popping over now, so i'll be off.

Have a lovely evening all, big :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

a3my how long r u having off then? i'm hoping we can make money stretch til may of next year bu if we cant i'll have 2 go back earlier. :( damn mortgage!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Evening All!!

A3my I keep getting a bit of a dead leg, esp when I've been sat down and then get up, its soooo annoying lol!!!

CG Thats great about Mothercare refunding and replacing!! Woo hoo!!!

Emera it sounds like your little one might be arriving really soon - I know you'd rather he stayed put for a while but still, if you are all ready and almost 36 weeks too, he's pretty much ready now :) Soooo exciting!!

I'm glad its not just me whos addicted to Bejewelled Blitz - god knows where the time goes when I'm on there lol!! I've never really been into any games like that but I just cant stop myself!! Oh well, at least when I'm playing that I get a rest.

I really feel for you ladies who are still working, it must be sooo hard! And you're all planning to work so late too. I can completely understand when you need to delay mat leave as late as poss though, we're really lucky that though we'll have to be careful, we'll be okay when I go down to stat maternity pay and hopefully I'll be able to take the three extra unpaid months too. I have worked hard to save up and stuff too, just to make sure we're okay and can have the odd treat :)

Well I am sooooo tired, didn't get my afternoon nap again today and when I'm soooo tired I seem to find it really hard to get to sleep. I feel all restless!! Its been such lovely weather, I've got a few things done in the garden (I kind of pottered about and supervised hubby doing the main jobs that I wanted to do lol!!!). We also got a few little jobs around the house done, went shopping etc. He's playing a new Xbox 360 game now - I have no idea what it is :) I am exhasusted, think I might have an early night! I think I've got to learn when to stop - I just can't help myself, I think of something that needs doing and I just have to go and do it, urgh!!!

Anyone got any nice plans for the weekend? I'm hoping to get some more things ticked off my 'To Do' list!! We're off out for dinner tomorrow night too which should be nice, if I don't fall asleep lol!! Think I'd better make sure I get my nap!!

x


----------



## Windmills

Hope you're all having a lovely relaxing Friday evening. I feel awful and like the baby is actually inside my lungs :dohh:


----------



## Sarahwoo

I've just seen on Facebook that a friend of mine has had her baby, both safe and sound and at home now - I am SOOOOO jealous!!!! I want to just miss out the whole labour bit and bring my baby home lol!! I've been really patient until now but after reading that I WANT MY BABY NOW!!!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Awww, Katie try sticking your arms in the air, it eases it off a bit for me when baby is in my ribs. Can't be very comfy, I don't understand why they insist on getting up there!


----------



## Windmills

I know, it must be like sitting inside a xylophone- not my idea of comfy :lol:


----------



## MartaMi

Half a sleep Marta here :sleep: 
*jolou* -worse thig about my rib pains is that I can never tell him: "See, that's what I always felt when was pregnant with you." That's why girls are better :haha: Well, my son can always be first pregnant man :haha: 
*Smidge* - I guess I'll be here with 42 weeks also because I have no signs referring to labour. No BH, no hard bump, no leaking nipples etc. 
*CG* - really great that you sorted out your things :hugs: 
*A3my* - that's a sign of nearby labour. You don't have a lot of time til the end either.
*Sarahwoo* - my godfathers' wife should give birth any day now. Can't wait for that to happen. We visited them today. She was so beautiful with her big bump. Pregnancy makes women shine :thumbup: It was really good to talk with someone about labour and feelings what we have in the end. OHs' sister is also pregnant but I'm 10 weeks ahead of her so we don't have a lot to talk. She is about 25 weeks right now and she has bigger bump than I have. Mad :wacko: 
:happydance: Next week is defence of surveys. I hope that my student will pass this because that would take me step closer leaving that school. 
Today when I was peeking in to teachers room I saw one teacher or correct would be she saw me. Came to me saying wow now I can really tell that you are pregnant aka people can really see my bump now :dohh: 
My sister plays WoW also. Luckily DH doesn't play it. I think I would go crazy with him playing in computer all the time (I wouldn't be able to do that then :haha: ) 
Anyway, 2 days in school behind my back. Next week have to go there for 2 days also and then hopefully every kid in school are done with their surveys.


----------



## A3my

maybebaby3 said:


> a3my how long r u having off then? i'm hoping we can make money stretch til may of next year bu if we cant i'll have 2 go back earlier. :( damn mortgage!

I'm having the 18 weeks plus 1 week SMP then two weeks holiday - its about 5 months altogether :cry: i'm going to go back in october but i'll have enough holiday to take 1 day a week so I can work 4 days a week until the end of the year. Our mortgage is massive :cry::dohh: oh to win the lottery!

*Marta* - I bet you look lovely with your growing bump :) I think I am permanently half asleep these days :sleep::haha:

*sarahwoo* - I am just the same, i like to get things done when I think of them so I dont forget. I know if i ask DH he'll say "in a minute" and then never do it. 

*emera* - glad the infection has gone :hugs:

Well I am going to have a cup of decaf tea and go to bed, pelvic pressure/wierd nerve pain giving me gip - I've been really grumpy this evening (poor DH) nighty night xx


----------



## bexxie

hi
am in hospital contracting and cervix dilating. Said babe be here this weekend. Scared now.


----------



## insomnimama

Congratulations Bexxie!!! You can do this :hugs:


----------



## LogansMama

*TGIF ladies*! So glad its the weekend finally. Had a horribly long day at work! Another one down though - 15 to go at the most! As of morning - I am OFFICIALLY FULL TERM! 37 weeks! WOO HOO! COme on Baby - mommy is ready for you now! COME OUT and play!

I am getting lots of strong(ish) contractions today - but nothing in a regular pattern! Damn-it. I am using the contraction timer right now to time them... they are coming a lot - but are all over the place! 7 min, 4 min, 9 min... nothing steady! 
I would love to have the baby tonight - but my shower is planned for Sunday - so maybe I better hold off till Sunday evening? Hmmm.... I suppose we could always reschedule the shower! LOL!

*CG* - I am so happy to hear that you were able to work some things out with your husband! Thats fantastic! What a stress relief! Very true that communication is KEY.
And AWESOME about your moses basket! Good times for you - huh??

*Some unasked for advice for all you first-timers*.... I am going to highly recommend you get and read the book "baby proofing your marriage". I didn't read it until my first born was over 2 years old, and by that point, me and dh had a LOT of issues. We had been together for like 12 years before DS arrived, but once he did - things changed BIG TIME. I fell madly in love with my son, and without meaning to - kind-of neglected my husband! IF I had read that book first - we may have avoided some pretty simple things that messed us up pretty bad! ITs not a miracle book or anything - its a really simple read, with really simple (almost stupid) advice - but it makes a LOT of sense, and its a lot of stuff that can easily be overlooked with a new baby in the mix. So anyhow - I would pick it up and at least give it a once over..... 

Emera - Glad to hear you are feeling better!

Bexxie - This is so Exciting! Hang in there! You're gonna do great! Can't wait to hear the story and see some pics of the new arrival!


----------



## Heidi

Happy fully baked day to all the 1st of May Mummy's :happydance:
Although my ticker hasn't changed yet, maybe its because its still early hours? :shrug: EDIT: ok its updated itself now lol


----------



## LogansMama

And to you too Heidi! :)


----------



## Windmills

Oh I have serious week envy, I can't believe we're starting to become full term! I've still got 6 weeks left :(


----------



## Cactusgirl

OMG Bexxie - hope everything goes ok for you!!
x


----------



## hope&faith09

Fingers crossed for you Bexxie. Hope everything goes smoothly. x x x


----------



## MartaMi

*bexxie* - don't worry, 36 weeks is almost full term pregnancy so everything is alright with baby :hugs: You'll just get to see your baby earlier than we. Envy you :winkwink: (I was born a month earlier also and I think there is nothing wrong with me :haha: )
*LogansMama* - congrats on full term. Now begins the time where everyne are asking OMG you'r still in one piece :haha: And don't you dare leaving us here alone :haha: Thanks for book advice. Have to search for it. Maybe some library or book shop has it.

Okey, got to go get out of those PJs. Baby stuff shopping :happydance:


----------



## maybebaby3

ooh bexxie hope all goes well 4 u xxx

OH still in bed. have oven on as erin has asked me 4 chicken nuggets (strange girl, it's only 11.30!) well by the time it heats up and they cook i guess it'll be almost lunch time. 

i still havent got my hospital bag packed, am i the only 1 :shrug: at this rate i'll be off 2 the hospital with things in morrissons plastic bags as i haven't even go a hospital bag yet :blush: and i still have 2 buy toiletries 4 me and baby!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Go Bexxie!!!! You'll be fine honey!!! OOhhhh is this the start of May babies turning up??

Congrats to all the May 1st Mummies!! Katie I'm quite jealous too, still not long for us either!! 

So has anyone got any nice plans for today? Hubby has got his son here so they are playing on the X Box, I think I'm going to work through my 'to do' list and get some jobs done, at least I can do it in peace while they are playing nicely, haha!!

Well I slept so badly again last night, I think I'm just resigned to the fact that a good nights sleep is a thing of the past!! My back is killing today too, can't get comfy, urgh! and I'm sooooo hot! Just can't cool down at all. Urgh!

x


----------



## maybebaby3

same here sarah i get so hot in bed these days!


----------



## Sarahwoo

maybebaby3 said:


> same here sarah i get so hot in bed these days!

Ahhhh we are just hot stuff, haha!!!


----------



## Windmills

I want to be at the races! :cry: no fair!


----------



## maybebaby3

Sarahwoo said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> same here sarah i get so hot in bed these days!
> 
> Ahhhh we are just hot stuff, haha!!!Click to expand...

too true! :rofl:


----------



## dovehouse

am 37 weeks tomorrow!!!am on team yellow, allthough everyone thinks am having a boy. i did, but last nigt i dreamt i had a girl!!! who looked like a cabbage patch kid!!!eeeeeeeeeek


----------



## LogansMama

*maybe* - I haven't packed my bag yet either... but I do have my toiletries all set aside in a little case. I'm waiting till after my shower tomorrow to see what I get... maybe someone will get me some nice pjs or something. I'm not planning on bringing much anyhow though... just pjs, a change of clothes, a robe, underwear... won't take but a minute if it needs to be done quickly. And we are only 10 min from hospital anyhow...

*Sarah* - We are going to a birthday party today. My friend (that was pregnant with me last time around) - her son is turning 4. He's 2 months older than Logan... so they are little buddies. Logan is super excited because she is having a bounce house. We are supposed to be there for 12. Its in a park. Hope its not too hot out. I'm so hot lately too. I keep my air on like a refrigerator at night. 

I am also hoping to get to the store and find a nice top to wear tomorrow to my shower. If not - I do have something else, but would like something NEW. My backup is what I wore for Easter Sunday - and that was just last week! I mean - only a few people saw me in it - but I'd really like something new! I would also love to get a haircut - (I never got one last week) - but I'm not sure I'm gonna have time for everything. 

*Nausea Anyone??* - I keep getting it! Anyone else? I am wondering if its a reaction to the RLT that I've been drinking. I'm supposed to have a cup now but am putting it off cause the idea is sounding horrid right now. I am thinking its because I've been making it stronger or something!


----------



## Janny Wanny

hey everyone how it goin?


----------



## LogansMama

Morning Janny. (afternoon?)


----------



## maybebaby3

logansmama - have a good time at the party! hope u find something nice 2 wear 4 your shower 2. i wish we had baby showers here!!! we only live across the road from the hospital so maybe that's why i'm so complacent about the hospital bag. will try and sort it this week tho. oh and about the nausea i have had it 2 and have recently started drinking RLT. just thought it was coz am so heavily pregnant now tho!

have just cleaned the kitchen and bathroom and started 2 get period type ache in my belly so have stopped 4 a cup of tea (normal decaf tea, not RLT, really dont fancy a cup of that now!). put on the dvd of 'annie' 4 erin 2 watch. she seems 2 like it. she likes singing and dancing. dylan's at my parents house now but he should be descending on us soon. i miss him when he's not here but i dont miss the squabbles he and erin have at the moment. i hope they grow out of it soon! they definately have a love hate relationship as as soon as he comes in they'll be hugging each other but give them 10 mins and they'll be fighting over the same toys!


----------



## maybebaby3

janny - how did your scan go?


----------



## bexxie

Hi everyone

Have come home-discharged myself

Contractions are every 5 mins still and Cervix 2 cms dilated losing lots of show and is red tinged now but they said this can go on 3 weeks or more

Slow,slow,slow labour lol am doing BD later and move around a lot see if that gets things going

When I was examined at 6pm my cervix was long and hard to reach....midnight was short and 2cms so dont know what it is now-god knows as at home.....


Baby was measured by consultant and she says he is at LEAST 8 and half pounds OMG thats heavy for my gestation
xx


----------



## modo

*LoganMama* I have been getting nauseas too but I am not taking RLT yet (I want to talk to my consultant about it first). 

I hope you get a nice top and enjoy the birthday party :)

Good luck Bexxie!


----------



## maybebaby3

oh bexxie hope that it doesnt continue 4 3 more weeks!!! hopefully as baby is so big already he is ready 2 put in an appearance. i BD when in labour with dylan and i think it helped! keep mobile and active and hopefully u will be having LO soon! how exciting! fingers crossed that things don't slow down!


----------



## Pixie81

Good luck *Bexxie*!

*Ladies in the USA* We have a shop over here called Next - don't know if you've heard of it. Anyway, they are now operating in the USA - Here's their site https://www.nextdirect.com/us/en
I was sent an email from them this morning asking for American friend's email addresses. They will give you $20 off your first order and free delivery and i will also get £5 to spend! ;) If any of you are interested, please PM me your name and email address and I will pass it on. :D


----------



## babyhope

Hi ladies! 

I have not packed my hospital bag yet either! Or have my crib built...I am sooo behind!!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

My hospital bag is more or less packed - I mean if I went into labour I'd be okay but there are some more things that need adding - like coming home clothes for me, a big fluffy towel for me, change of tshirt for hubby, camera, OMG more than I thought lol!!! Plus drinks / snacks and stuff.

Are any of you hoping for a water birth? When I had my hospital tour last week we got to see the Birthing pool, and basically it seems that if its available you can give it a try. I really like the sounds of it, I'm not a water baby at all normally but from been about 25 weeks I'm in the bath more than the shower. Plus all the water births I've seen look so lovely and calm and relaxed. I asked hubby what he thought though and he's not keen at all - I was a bit gutted tbh, I thought he'd just say yeah - go for it if you want to try it - but he didn't like the idea at all, but didn't really have a good reason why. Bloody men! In the end he said if I want to try it then try it but he was really unenthusiastic. I think he thinks women just give birth on their backs, which as we know is a rubbish position for labour. Its pissed me right off :( Anyway - stick him - I'd love to know if any of you ladies are hoping for a water birth, or if you know of any good websites etc, because if I want one, and can have one, he can go bloomin jump! 

Phew, sorry for the rant!! I'm feeling a bit grumpy today, think its the lack of sleep. Tried to have a nap earlier but I just lay there, you know when your drowsey but you know you haven't had a proper sleep. And now I have a little someone in my ribs again - ouchy!!!

Well we're off out for dinner shortly, its my step sons 15th birthday so we're taking him with us, we've booked a lovely resturant so I hope its good and that I don't fall asleep!! 

x


----------



## Windmills

I'm after a water birth Sarah- I really don't want an epidural or diamorphine, so I'm going to attempt it with a TENS and G&A and the pool! Eek! 
And have a lovely evening, I was about to say you're brave going anywhere on Grand National night, then realised you're not in Liverpool :dohh:


----------



## Windmills

Oh, the hospital bag thing, I haven't even started buying stuff for it :blush: really need to get it started, I've got a scan at 36+4 where they'll decide if I need to be induced early because of LO's kidney! So I should have it organised for then I suppose.. I'm in denial about how close this is getting, I still feel like I'm about 20 weeks!
LM, hope you're having a nice afternoon at the party :) 
I can't remember what else I wanted to say, hmm!


----------



## MartaMi

*maybebaby3* - I haven't also packed my bag and I'm not even thinking about it yet.
*Sarahwoo* - I'm hoping for water birth also. It's really usual thing over here and OH didn't even made faces when I said I want that.

Anyway, we bought a lot of stuff today, looked strollers and car seats and when Janno started his tantrums in the shop because wanted candy and I said no, one lady came to us and said him that listen to your mom. God, that made me think that soon I'll be a mom. Can hold this little baby on my arms :cloud9:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Evening ladies! What a busy day!!

Bexxie... glad you and your LO are OK and home! Keep us posted on progress!? :)

Sarah ... I too am hoping for a water birth.. or at least the option of spending some of the labour in a birthing pool. We have our hospital tour next wknd when I hope we will get the opportunity to consider this further.

Hubby and I spent all day today doing the back garden. We had new decking and lawn laid last week and spent today shopping for a patio set, shed and BBQ!! Had a great day watching hubby doing DIY.. since I clearly am far too pregnant to be doing any manual labour!! And another couple of wknds and the garden should be finished which will be lovely for the summer!! :)

Don't you just love this great weather we are having this wknd?! :happydance:


ooh and edited post to confirm that I haven't started my hospital bag either!! Must think about this at some point!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Evening All!

Well we had a lovely meal out, I am pretty tired now though an hubby and his son are watching golf and taking over the living room - so I'm religated to the kitchen lol! Think I might be off to bed soon though.

Its lovely to see that a few are you are hoping for water births or at least to use the pool at some point. I don't want to set my mind on it incase at the time the pool isn't available, but I certainly don't want to rule it out either so I think I'll look into it some more and make sure I take the stuff I'd need should I give it a try. Stuff hubby - he isn't the one giving birth :)

PG I am soooo loving the weather too, expect for been hot the whole time! I've had all the windows open and got lots of fresh air in the house which I love, hope the weather continues like this!!

Anyone got any fun plans for tomorrow? I think it depends on how I sleep as to what we do tomorrow, I'm so tired at the moment I just feel like a big grump lol!

x


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies. Had a good day at the birthday party. Logan had so much fun. He is exhausted now! They had cotton candy machines, snow cones, bounce houses, and a pinata! Loads of fun for 3 & 4 year olds! They had lots of good food too - so fun for me!

I stopped at the store after and bought a top I think I like. Its cute. Just hope I can make it into an "outfit"... I was debating between 2 tops, one that I would wear with jeans, and one that I could wear with khakis. I let Logan make the final pick - and he chose the one to go with Jeans.... so I hope he picked good and that once I put it all on together that I don't wish I had the other one! My jeans are much more comfy than my khaki pants so that influenced my decision as well. I tried on 2 dresses - but HATE the way dresses look on me these days!


----------



## Windmills

Never mind loads of fun for 3 & 4 year olds, I'm 19 and it sounds fab! Glad you had fun :)


----------



## Windmills

Oh and I hate dresses on me now too, the only kind I'm managing is maxi dresses. I actually hate all clothes on me just now, I feel like a weeble :dohh: I can't wait for LO to arrive so I can get my body back!


----------



## LogansMama

KAtie - ME EITHER! I am so excited to get my waistline back! Even if its not as small as I would like - just HAVING a waist again would be great!


----------



## clogsy90

hey sorry not been posting in here as no pc so couldnt keep up so got to far behind, but just had to say i will be an april mummy as i am being induced at 37 wks making tht between 19th -23rd find out my date wed :)


----------



## abz

hey there everyone. you've all been busy again i see? :)

CG - so glad you got to talk things through with your OH :)

bexxie, good luck hon. glad you are home safe and sound. keep us posted :)

and whoever mentioned twister lollies??!! aargh!! i really want some now!! ha.

had a last minute trip to visit some family on friday night and came home yesterday afternoon and FINALLY started painting baby's room. two coats later and the rather light lilacy colour is still not covering. at least another two coats i reckon :S turns out it's actually a rather deceptively dark purple and i chose cotton white to cover it with, doh!! ah well. OH has just left for b and q to get more. so that's something :) job should be done by today :)

as for wow. i hadn't played it for a while and thought i'd pop on this morning only to find out the bloody thing is down. ha. ah well. geekfest will have to wait :)

the sun is out and shining and i'm going to be keeping OH company with the painting!! ha. getting a bit more used to the idea of not working... but still keep trying to arrange things around my shifts... need to remember to put all my back and hip supports on, even though i feel trussed up like a chicken!!

abz xx


----------



## MartaMi

*Windmills* - I'm with you. Can't wait to get my body back. I want to SEE my belt, how I close my jeans etc. Also want to hold laptop on my legs not on my bump, although I have to say that it's really convenient to lean my hands on my bump or hold something on it :lol: By the way, why did you change your name?

We had a cleaning day today. Kids took care of their things and then I sent them out, told them to go to park while me and OH cleaned whole apartment. A spring-clean. Kitchen, bathroom, all glass surfaces, windows etc. OH is picking kids up from park and I'm enjoying this moment of silence :sleep: So tired of all the work done.

It's such a beautiful day today. Should go out for a walk with kids.
Have a nice day :flower:


----------



## Windmills

Oh, I changed it because my sister is pregnant and I talk a lot on here about personal stuff- you know, my ED, my OH's recovery, etc- and I didn't want her to find me if she was to Google anything because BnB always comes up right at the top! I thought 'Katie' from Liverpool was a bit easy to place :lol:


----------



## LogansMama

clogsy - welcome back! Why are they inducing you early? Anything wrong or just a big baby or what? Exciting!

In a few minutes I have to go get dressed for my baby shower! Excited. Can't wait to see what I get! I'm guessing it will just be LOTS of clothes since I have mostly everything else that i need. I am hoping for lots of diapers and giftcards too though! $$$ is what I really want - that way I can decide! LOL... but I'll of course be happy with and grateful for everything! 

Diapers - have you girls started stocking up? I have bought about 5-6 boxes myself so far, (1 newborn pack, but mostly size 1 & 2 ) and also about 3-4 big things of wipes. With Logan - I got SO MANY diapers for my shower I never had to buy ANY until he was 8 months old! It was awesome! Hope it works out that way again! 

Well - hope you all have a super day! Will post more when I get home later. :)


----------



## Windmills

Ah how exciting, it feels like you've been waiting for your shower forever! Have a wonderful time! xxxx


----------



## LogansMama

Ugh - Haven't even started getting dressed yet and I feel so sick! I feel like I'm gonna puke. Its like that hungry/need to eat/ gonna puke if I don't/ but everything sounds sickening kind of feeling! I hope I feel better cause I don;t want to go to the party all sickly! GOnna attempt to eat some dry cereal....


----------



## MartaMi

We set up the crib and well, somebody has to try it :haha: A clear sign what pregnancy does with my brain :haha: 
 



Attached Files:







34+3.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Sarahwoo

Lm hope you feel better for your shower!! Have a lovely time, wish we had those over here lol!! We have bought sooooo many nappies, but they were all either on really good offers or using money off vouchers etc so I thought it made sence to stock up while they were cheap - esp when I read that newborns can get through 12 a day!!!

Well I've been getting some stuff done around the house while hubby plays on his xbox - at least its keeping him quiet and out from under my feet! I think I've given up on our nursery ever been finished before baby arrives . . . the stuff that needs doing now is all things I can't do and I'm fed up of asking hubby - he knows full well it needs doing. Along will a million and one other jobs. I'm tempted to just hire some odd job man in while he's at work and get everything done. Grrrr I'm so grumpy lol!!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey Ladies ... well our nursery is finished!!! and OH managed to put the hooks on the back of the door in our bedroom so now I can hang my dressing gown up! My hospital bags are nearly packed just need something to give birth in! 

Looking forward to my midwife appointment on Tuesday to see how big baby is measuring now as if she is still big we will be going for a growth scan. 

I am really stressed at the moment because of uni i still have 2 assignments and 1 exam before lo arrives I think I have about 8000 words left to write for my assignments and was hoping to have them done by Thursday but it doesnt look very hopeful as I am so tired but the longer it takes the more stressed i get! sorry for the rant!

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend x x x


----------



## Windmills

H&F I feel like I haven't seen you around in forever! Glad you've got the nursery finished, and good luck with all the uni work x


----------



## babyhope

Have fun at your baby shower Logansmama!!! I hope you get a lot of good stuff! My shower is next Saturday and I am already excited!!! Hubby and I haven't bought anything so I cant wait to see what I get and then go shopping for whatever else I need, although with my last shower I GOT EVERYTHING and didn't have to buy anything:thumbup:

Hubby and my brother set up the crib last night! OMG it looks huge!!! I wonder if it looks so big because it turns into a full size bed, but the mattress is standard so I dont know, it just looks huge, now I am kinda wishing I got a mini crib:wacko: Oh well I already have everything for the crib, the mattress and the bedding it would be such a pain to return now! I am just waiting for babys dresser to arrive, it is suppose to come before my shower and my brother already told me he'd help set it up before the shower, because I have a feeling I am going to get a ton of clothes and I have no place to put them right now!!

Now I am just waiting on the baby....I think wednesday at my appointment they are going to check if I am dilated yet....I HOPE I HOPE I AM:haha:


----------



## abz

LM. have a fabulous baby shower :D

OH has completed the fourth coat of paint on our baby's room. one more should do it. FOUR COATS OF PAINT just to cover a light lilac colour. mad!! ha. but at least it's a light colour now for if we ever ever want to do it again, ha.

i did all the woodwork and the edges around the bottom. have done myself in as a result but i couldn't not help with OH painting for two solid days pretty much bless him. he's decided he's going to move some of the furniture around downstairs now as a break, ha. strange man. but he always gets overexcited with making things different. at least i managed to hold him off doing it until only one coat of paint remains... he was nearly doing it this morning...

marta, your cot looks lovely, as do you. lovely bump :D

abz xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Good to hear that all you ladies are getting your nurserys sorted :)

After my mini rant on here I think hubby read my mood, he said right, lets go and sort the nursery out then - oops!! So he dismantled the single bed that was in there, moved all the stuff that needed moving but was too heavy for me (only to our room but hey - its a start!!) hoovered everywhere and built the cot :) It looks lovely, not completely finished but definetly getting there, so I feel much, much better now. And he's back on his game lol!!

Martia thats a lovel cot, and the cutest bump ever!! I was thinking I should do another bump pic, I feel massive now!!

I can't wait to hear what the ladies having baby showers get!! How many people come along? And who organises it? So exciting for you!!!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Evening ladies!

H&F.. I also have a mw appt on Tuesday and suspect I will still be measuring small in which case I will be referred for a growth scan too! I'm not too concerned because my bump is definitely growing and my sister measured small with both of her pregnancies... and both her LO's were fine!

Logansmama... hope you have a wonderful baby shower! :)

Marta.. lovely pic, cot & bump!!

Abz... hope you are enjoying your maternity leave and relaxing as you should be!!!??

Sarah.. we too have bought lots and lots of nappies ranging from sizes 1-4 and like you we bought them all with vouchers!! We are running out of room for them to be honest!! :dohh:

Have a lovely evening everyone! We just ordered pizza!! :happydance:


----------



## hope&faith09

Windmills - I have been popping in but everytime i start writing a reply i end up doing something at the same time! Hopefully after this week I will hand in all my work and be able to chat more without the constant stress of Uni! Im hoping bump hasnt grown too much but i guess we will wait and see! Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies. I feel so yucky! I feel like I'm gonna throw up! :(

On the up-side though - I was fine during my shower! It went over very well - was really mellow. Had about 15 people... my cousin organized it. I got a bunch of really nice stuff (not nearly as much as with my 1st baby - but I didn't NEED nearly as much either!). The food was awesome - had an adorable cake too. My gram made my favorite - eggplant parm... which I just realized is one of those "labor inducing foods" so I'm hoping it does the trick!

I ended up getting a bunch of clothes (WAY TOO MANY!) , a diaper pail, a maya wrap, loads of baby toiletries and medicines, several packs of diapers, some toys for baby, a couple storage baskets, a few gift cards and some $$ (probably about $200 worth), Avent baby bottles, Gosh - I can't remember what else... its still all in the car (due to the rain)!

I'm going to use the gift cards to buy the breastpump I've been wanting. Target has an Avent Isis Double Pump for $269. (It got good reviews). I have a $20 off coupon, plus a 10% off coupon, so I could get it for $225, and I have $75 in Target giftcards to use plus $30 cash... brings it down to only $120 out of pocket! I can do that! My MIL gave me $100 gift card also - but its for Babies R Us ... so I can't use it for that, but I can pick up some other stuff I need so its all good!

Anyways - all in all - Big Success! I don't know how you girls do it WITHOUT baby showers! So much to buy yourself!

abz - So glad to hear your painting is all done! Post a picture!

Marta - your crib is lovely!

Babyhope - I have an appt Wednesday as well. Do you think your doctor will check you? You won't even be 36 weeks yet! Seems a little early? Mine did check me at that point - but only because I was getting my GBS test done anyhow.... Don't be disappointed if you aren't dilated yet - its still early! (easier said - I know!). I know my doctor will check me on Wednesday (I'll be 37+4) and WILL be very sad if I'm still closed and firm!


----------



## Sarahwoo

I'm at the midwife on Wesdesday too LM, I'll be a day off 36 weeks and I can't wai to find out how baby is positioned, I'm getting a bit obsessed with it because I just really, really can't work it out!!!

Glad your baby shower went well, it sounds fab!!


----------



## clogsy90

LogansMama said:


> clogsy - welcome back! Why are they inducing you early? Anything wrong or just a big baby or what? Exciting!
> 
> In a few minutes I have to go get dressed for my baby shower! Excited. Can't wait to see what I get! I'm guessing it will just be LOTS of clothes since I have mostly everything else that i need. I am hoping for lots of diapers and giftcards too though! $$$ is what I really want - that way I can decide! LOL... but I'll of course be happy with and grateful for everything!
> 
> Diapers - have you girls started stocking up? I have bought about 5-6 boxes myself so far, (1 newborn pack, but mostly size 1 & 2 ) and also about 3-4 big things of wipes. With Logan - I got SO MANY diapers for my shower I never had to buy ANY until he was 8 months old! It was awesome! Hope it works out that way again!
> 
> Well - hope you all have a super day! Will post more when I get home later. :)

i've got choleostatis or however its spelt i was just pleased midwife decided to check as it was my stomach that was itchy not hands or feet so i'm so thankful to her :) luckily she is a big baby i had a growth scan last week and they estimate that when i have her she will be 7 1/2lb thnk god i won't be late dread to think how big she have been overdue lol. 
ooo bet your really excited for your shower wish they were a big deal over here they seem so fun.


----------



## Windmills

Oh Clogsy, Pixie81 has OC too, I think she's being induced soon! 

LM, your shower sounds like it went well- and so many presents too! I wish we had them here! 

Think I'm getting a stye on the inside of my eyelid :hissy: I've been moaning for a few days that my eye hurts, but it keeps getting worse :dohh:


----------



## babyhope

LogansMama said:


> I ended up getting a bunch of clothes (WAY TOO MANY!) , a diaper pail, a maya wrap, loads of baby toiletries and medicines, several packs of diapers, some toys for baby, a couple storage baskets, a few gift cards and some $$ (probably about $200 worth), Avent baby bottles, Gosh - I can't remember what else... its still all in the car (due to the rain)!
> 
> 
> Babyhope - I have an appt Wednesday as well. Do you think your doctor will check you? You won't even be 36 weeks yet! Seems a little early? Mine did check me at that point - but only because I was getting my GBS test done anyhow.... Don't be disappointed if you aren't dilated yet - its still early! (easier said - I know!). I know my doctor will check me on Wednesday (I'll be 37+4) and WILL be very sad if I'm still closed and firm!

Glad you got some good stuff logansmama!!! As for my Dr. appoitment they have my EDD at May 6, which would put me at 36w3d. They went by my LMP at a 28 day cycle, but I have a 35 day cycle, but they didn't seem to care about what I had to say and stayed with there EDD. I have May 14 as mine, so I think I will go in labor somewhere between the 6-14...who knows:dohh:


----------



## babyhope

Sarahwoo- My mom is planning my babyshower, and my aunt is helping out. They are inviting 60+ people, I know alot but not everyone will come. I am really excited!!! I can't wait!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

babyhope said:


> Sarahwoo- My mom is planning my babyshower, and my aunt is helping out. They are inviting 60+ people, I know alot but not everyone will come. I am really excited!!! I can't wait!!

OMG - that sounds sooo fun!!! My mum would just LOVE to organise something like that, she's baby mad lol!! No wonder you're so excited - I bet you have an amazing time!!! Such a shame we don't do them over here!!


----------



## LogansMama

Babyhope - thats a HUGE amount of people! Wow. You are gonna make out really well! I had a lot more at my first shower than this one - but not nearly 60! Geesh! I only had 60 people at my WEDDING! LOL. 

As far as EDD go - I had a very steady 32 day cycle - which puts MY estimate at May 3rd - but my doctor didn't care and still went with a 28 day cycle and with May 1st! Its only 2 days.... but thats why I'm glad they are giving me until the 3rd before my c-sec! At least I can go up till my REAL due date before they force me to get cut! 

Clogsy - I didn't realize you had OC.... Glad they are keeping a close eye on you and getting baby out early too then!

Katie - Put some warm compresses on your eye. It will help! 

Sarah - Are you concerned baby is head up? My doctor already told me baby is head down... I'm more anxious to find out if I have dilated or thinned out at all! Guess Wednesday is a big day for a few of us!!


----------



## babyhope

Sarahwoo said:


> OMG - that sounds sooo fun!!! My mum would just LOVE to organise something like that, she's baby mad lol!! No wonder you're so excited - I bet you have an amazing time!!! Such a shame we don't do them over here!!

Yes my mom is going baby crazy!!! LOL!!! She loves being a grandma!!! I went over to the house today and already in the living room were 15 baby shower presents wrapped!!! I feel a little bad she has bought more for my baby than me:blush: I LOVE HER SO MUCH, she really is an AWESOME MOM!


----------



## babyhope

LogansMama said:


> Babyhope - thats a HUGE amount of people! Wow. You are gonna make out really well! I had a lot more at my first shower than this one - but not nearly 60! Geesh! I only had 60 people at my WEDDING! LOL.
> 
> As far as EDD go - I had a very steady 32 day cycle - which puts MY estimate at May 3rd - but my doctor didn't care and still went with a 28 day cycle and with May 1st! Its only 2 days.... but thats why I'm glad they are giving me until the 3rd before my c-sec! At least I can go up till my REAL due date before they force me to get cut!

LOL...crossing my fingers I get good stuff:haha: LOL!!! That is why hubby and I haven't bought anything, my mom keeps telling us to wait until after the baby shower.

I hate that they didn't care about my 35 day cycle because that puts me a week earlier, and I am worried that they are going to want to induce me. Hopefully baby doesn't plan to stay in there til May 14!


----------



## daisy74

I am not pregnant BUT congrats to all you soon to be mommies!!!!!


----------



## emera35

can i still hang out in here even though babes has jumped the gun and turned up in april? i'm still a may mummy at heart!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## insomnimama

WHAT???? Yes! And congratulations! Not sure how I missed that one. You must be so thrilled. :crib: :hugs: :cloud9:

Enjoy your little Rohan and we're thrilled to have you stay around. :hugs:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Emera... just posted on your thread!! Huge congrats!! Please stay around on here... we want to hear all of your news and see some pics!!! :)


----------



## Pussy Galore

Oooh forgot to ask.... does anyone else find BH painful?!

I've not really had many BH until lately.. (or if I had I've not known what they were!! :blush:)

But last night I had them on an off for about two hours and they were actually painful (not unbearably so, but enough to cause discomfort that I moaned to OH about and bless.... actually got some sympathy!! :haha:) 

And my bump went so hard and tight. LO is moving fine but even her moving about was uncomfortable?!

I'm just curious as to everyone else's experience... since I didn't think that BH were supposed to be painful? :dohh:

On the plus side... I feel fine today... just depressed that it is Monday and I am in work :cry:


----------



## insomnimama

BH can indeed be painful. But labour contractions are generally REALLY painful, so don't worry that you won't tell the difference- you will! :hugs:


----------



## Pussy Galore

insomnimama said:


> BH can indeed be painful. But labour contractions are generally REALLY painful, so don't worry that you won't tell the difference- you will! :hugs:

Ok... so perhaps now I am beginning to realise just how painful!! :cry:

At least I now have a better idea and perhaps may be a little more prepared!!


----------



## emera35

well my early labour felt a bit like uncomfortable BH, but then that went on for like 4 days and i didn't even really notice it. i DEFINATELY noticed when i was having real contractions! :haha: mind you my labour wasn't really 'typical' if there is such a thing :winkwink:


----------



## Cactusgirl

Emera - NO WAY!?!?! How exciting! Hope you are all doing well hun - will search out the other thread! Of course you are still a May mummy to us!

Sarahwoo- I am hoping for a waterbirth. I am hopefully going to be at home and my friend has lent me her birthing pool. It just makes sense if you have a bad back and get in a warm bath it really eases the pain! And yes YOU are the one giving birth and having to go through the pain so really OH's should support any choices you decide to make!

Martami - loving the photo of your with your cot!! Goodness if I tried to get my leg up like that now would have to call the emergency services to get it back!!!

Logansmama - hurray for a fantastic shower!! How lucky you get sooo much stuff!

Clogsy - you will always be a May mummy to us!

Babyhope - how annoying they won't take into account your cycle length?! You will just have to be super prepared! And 60 people to your shower?? Wow! That is going to be one big party!

PG - I don't think I have had any BH yet so cannot help with that!

Well I have a lovely weekend. After DH getting into a strop about me spending so much time with friends I did actually have another friends orientated weekend planned just by chance and he was fine about it and asking me all about it rather than being in a strop when I got back!
Friday night went for a meal in Manchester for a friends birthday - it was girls only as she could not get a babysitter so her HB had to stay at home!
Saturday - had lunch with a friend and then went to an NCT nearly new sale. It was a bit disappointed and there did not seem to be much stuff. But overheard another lady saying that another one she had gone to had been much better so it was just bad luck not much stuff!
Then I drove to Staffordshire and went me another friend at a bed and breakfast. Then went for a spa day yesterday. I was sooooo relaxed by the end of the day it was ridiculous!! It was heaven!! 

I am working from home today as waiting for a couple of deliveries from Mothercare!! I think it will all seem very real when it all comes!

Then this evening have our first NCT class. Really hoping the other couples are lovely and not complete freaks!!


----------



## insomnimama

Mine too, TBH, with Insomnikid. It lasted about a week.


----------



## emera35

might work on updating my thread a bit with a story, should be sleeping really but i just can't put my little man down, he's so snuggly lying here on my chest :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## hope&faith09

Is it wrong to be jelous! Congrats Emera!!! 

I cant wait to hold my baby! The last few nights I have been getting discomfort and been in a bit of pain ... Im hoping its just baby engaging so maybe she will have made some progress when I see my midwife tomorrow but then again she may still be exactly where she was before which would be annoying! She needs to stay in until may 1st at least anyway! 

How is everyone today? x x x


----------



## Sarahwoo

OMG Emera huge congrats to you - can't wait to hear your birth story and see pics!! Wow - it all seems very real now one of us has their little baby!! I have to say I'm quite jealous too, I'm getting very impatient now!! It doesn't help that hubby keeps rubbing my bump and saying 'when will he be here???' in a really impatient 'are we there yet' kind of way lol! 

LM I read your other thread that you were having some issues with your OH, I hope things get better babe!! My hubby goes mad at me if he sees me doing stuff I shouldn't be - ie yesterday he walked into the kitchen and I was stood on a chair putting something onto a high shelf and he told me to get down and not to do it again (I was sure I was safe BTW, and I don't make a habit of it) and he always carries any heavey bags while were out etc. However I had a small filing cabinet upstairs (its tiny, like bedside table sized) that needed to go into my office which is downstairs (3 story house) and I'd waited for ever for him to move it, so I took the drawers out and moved it myself while he was at work. I expected him to say something but I don't think he's even noticed!!!! Men eh!

Oh, and yes I am a bit concerned that baby is transverse - he was at 28 weeks and I just couldn't work it out with where I feel movements etc. Maybe he is head down though . . . I hope so, can't wait to find out!!

I've been getting some horrible BH, really, really uncomfy especially at night. My bump goes soooo tight and takes my breath away, makes me feel a bit sick too sometimes. 

CG glad you had a good weekend, your spa day sounds like bliss!!!! Hope you enjoy your NCT class tonight, make sure you pass any good tips on lol!! Hope you meet lots of nice people :)

Well I'd better go and get some stuff done, I washed all my baby blankets yesterday so they need ironing. Thats all my baby things washed now! OMG I'm not sure I can wait another month for this baby - he'd better not be late!!!!!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Oh and CG my NCT classes were really worthwhile ... we met some lovely people and the girls are meeting up next week for lunch, which is really nice! 

Right Im going to crack on with some work! x x x


----------



## insomnimama

I'm actually surprised only two of us have had our babies by now- seems to me other months start popping them out at least a full month in advance :rofl:

We must be the Lazy Buds of May :coffee:


----------



## Janny Wanny

its scary to think may ppl having they babies already lol i just cant believe how fast time is going


----------



## Sarahwoo

Lazy Buds of May - I love it!!!!!


----------



## muddles

Hello ladies! 

I am fully coooked today! :happydance: Have upped the intake of RLT and pineapple consumption, and sitting on my gym ball more since the weekend in a bid to encourage baby to move towards the exit though he/she seems in no rush to go anywhere as baby has been head down and 2/5 engaged since 34 weeks and is still in exactly the same position at mw appointment today! 

Congratulations *Emera*. I have updated page one to show you have had your baby. 

Whose next? I want it to be ME, ME, ME!

Shall I change the title to lazy buds of May? :rofl:


----------



## abz

emera!! congratulations!! :D

who else has had their baby? i've totally missed something. i only really come on this thread now, ha. 

well, the baby room required a fifth coat of paint. and to be honest i think it may need yet another one. but tough. 7.5 litres of paint on a room which is more the size of a cupboard is just bloody ridiculous!! so today i'm just doing the windowsill and touching up a few bits here and there. i didn't take it easy. i did far too much and spent the evening in agony. got stuck in the bath and on my back in bed unable to roll onto either side or sit up!! talk about stranded turtle!! so i really need to take it more easy. lesson learned. just couldn't stand the thought of abandoning OH to so many coats of paint alone!! hemming curtains tomorrow i think and hopefully getting curtain pole up tonight :D woohoo :D then it will look like a room rather than a sterile box i hope :)

abz xx


----------



## Moongirl

Hi all!!

Huge congratulations Emera! How exciting!! Keep us posted with how things go for the next few weeks! :happydance:

And congrats all of you that are full term today :)- seems like you're so far ahead of me :( but i'm sure it'll come quick enough!!

Well i had a good weekend, but busy busy. Had friends over for dinner on friday night then was out with other friends on saturday during the day and they stayed at ours so had another dinner plus entertaining to deal with. Great fun but tiring! So yesterday i just lazed about enjoying the good weather :)

I have a few questions though - my ankles have swollen up. i've never ever had swollen ankles before, is this happening to the rest of you or should i be worried? they don't hurt they just look disgusting! have been trying to put them up when i'm sitting and do airplane exercises at my desk too but it's not helping much.

Also, given that we've suddenly got this lovely weather here in the UK i was wondering if it is safe to sit out in the sun?? Just that i was told not to go in the hot tub when i was on holiday because of overheating, so was wondering....? Any ideas?

Finally got my gym ball down from the loft and pumped it up :) any good tips for what to do with it (except watching telly sitting on it!!) would be much appreciated!!

hope you're all doing well and enjoying the good weather :)

:hugs:


----------



## muddles

*Abz*- *Sam9kids* and *Emera* are the two queue jumpers! Thought I would try and stay on top of things as each May person drops though obviously I might miss a few when I drop and have loads to update afterwards!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Yay for been fully cooked today Muddles!!!! Woo hoo!! How much RLT are you having now? I only started last week, so I think I've done one week on one cup, going to up it to two cups now I think. 

Abz your painting sounds like a complete mare - five coats!!!!! Hope its all done soon! I've just got to get everything in order now really, it looks so cute now the cot is up, it looks like it needs a baby!!! 

I think I might get the sewing machine out in the next couple of days, I feel like making something!! I've been planning to make some sheets rather than buying them, I know they are pretty cheap but since we got rid of a single bed from the nursery I now have lots of lovely hardly used single sheets etc that I thought I'd just chop up and use, shouldn't take long and it'll keep me busy for a little while :)


----------



## muddles

Sarahwoo said:


> Yay for been fully cooked today Muddles!!!! Woo hoo!! How much RLT are you having now? I only started last week, so I think I've done one week on one cup, going to up it to two cups now I think.
> 
> Abz your painting sounds like a complete mare - five coats!!!!! Hope its all done soon! I've just got to get everything in order now really, it looks so cute now the cot is up, it looks like it needs a baby!!!
> 
> I think I might get the sewing machine out in the next couple of days, I feel like making something!! I've been planning to make some sheets rather than buying them, I know they are pretty cheap but since we got rid of a single bed from the nursery I now have lots of lovely hardly used single sheets etc that I thought I'd just chop up and use, shouldn't take long and it'll keep me busy for a little while :)

I started at 35 weeks with 2 cups a day, at 36 weeks I was having 2/3 cups a day and from today I am having 4 cups a day. Can't say I have noticed anything happening, though am having lots more BH but they said at antenatal classes last week that is just coincidence. If it helps in labour I am all for it! 

Good luck with the sewing! I knitted two little cardigans for my baby they are so cute and surprisingly wearable with no giant holes in! :lol: Can you tell I am not an expert knitter?! ha ha.


----------



## Sarahwoo

Thanks for that Muddles!

I put off starting the RLT 'cos my BH had been getting quite painful anyway and I didn't want to make them worse!! But they have pretty much stayed the same - phew - and like you say they naturally get worse even without the RLT. Like you say - anything that even might help in labour gets my vote!!

Well done with the knitting!!!! I'm very impressed - I can sew pretty well and I'll have a go at making anything - but I can't knit - I've tried it and my fingers just can't do it!!! If I tried to knit a baby cardie it would end up looking anything but - I think a scarf for Barbie might by my limit!!!!!


----------



## MartaMi

*hope&faith09* - congrats for finished nursery. Can we see some pics also?
*Sarahwoo* - really great that your OH read your mood. I think I hadn't been as patient as you were :haha: 
*LogansMama* - great to hear that baby shower went well and the food is the main thing :haha: 
*emera35* - don't you even think about leaving us. You guys have been 8 months with us already :winkwink: An ofcourse congrats :flower:
*muddles* - congrats for 37th week :flower: Not so long til the end.

Lazy buds of May is really good :haha: 
I started knitting babyshoes yesterday. I'm not a big fan of handicraft so these are the first I'm making but hopwfully they'll come out as planned. 
Huhh, what else? Wanted to ay something more but my brain :dohh:


----------



## hope&faith09

I wish i could do some art stuff i am feeling so creative at the moment but I am not letting myself do anything creative until my dissertation and other assignment are done. Well I have worked for alot of today and have only managed about 700 words my target it apporx 1000 words a day and then get OH to read through it and then send it to my mum to read again. I really need to pass these modules! 

How is everyone elses day going?


----------



## Cactusgirl

Well I am supposed to have WORKED from home today and done absolutely nothing. I managed to fall asleep for 2 hours after lunch!! 

Mothercare have done their 2 deliveries so everything is waiting for DH to assemble now.

Wasn't Shawnie another Maybaby but she had hers REALLY early - does anyone know how she is doing??

Muddles - congrats on 37 weeks!

I am learning to knit at the moment - don't know if it some kind of nesting instinct! I am TRYING to make a blanket of some description - basically you make lots of knitted squares of different colours (so thought that would not be too difficult) and then sew them together! Have made 5 squares so far (think have to make about 60!) and they are all different sizes!!


----------



## A3my

Afternoon lazy May ladies :haha:

Well I was all ready this morning to reply to the last 5 million pages that I had missed over the weekend but then ended up at hospital so I will try to remember what I was going to say. 

Firstly *emera woohooooo* that is wonderful news :thumbup:xx

naughty *abz* ovderdoing it :dohh: hope you have recovered and I'm sure your nursery looks brilliant :)

*moongirl* - I've been in the sun, I love sunbathing and I've sat out. I dont think its warm enough to overheat us - well its ultra breezy here brrr. 

*bexxie* - hope all is progressing with you and LO and that you dont have a 3 week labour!

congrats to all 37 weekers and well done to all the knitters! 

Well I had a bit of blood loss last night (brown old blood TMI!:blush:) and then after no sleep worrying I thought I'd go to work but then I had quite a bit more and this time it was mucoussy (terrible spelling hehe and TMI again :blush:) so I called the birthing unit and they asked me in for a CTG. I had a full MOT and there was blood and protein in my pee :blush: so they took a swab (the degrading humiliation of late pregnancy commenced) and said its either an infection or my plug :cry: I hope I'm one of those people that has a loooooooong gap between plug loss and birth if its the latter. I had a bit more this afternoon when I came home and it does look more like what I remember "the show" to look like :wacko: I am soooo not ready, all the baby stuff is unwashed in the loft. We dont have a nursery because there is no spare room and DH didnt want it cluttering up our bedroom yet. Plus I am only 35 weeks! 

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Cactusgirl

A3my - goodness, hope it is your plug and everything else is ok.

Moongirl - I think it is ok to sit in the sun but make sure you wear a high SPF as I think we are more sensitive. 

Abz - 5 coats?? That is crazy!! I would have lost patience 3 coats ago!


----------



## maybebaby3

CG - i wish i could work from home but being a teacher it's not possible!

H&F - wear something really old 4 labour as it'll get messed up! i have a big oversized t-shirt that i wore 4 my previous labours and will wear this time 2. my lucky t-shirt! :haha:

logansmama - glad u had a good shower!

emera - congrats!

well 2day was the 1st day back at work after the easter hols and my whole body aches. every1 was saying how big i look and that i'm not going 2 last the 3+ wks til my due date. i bet i go overdue now!!! seeing consultant 2moro 2 c whether baby is breech or not. fingers crossed that he isn't!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Afternoon ladies!!

Congrats on 37 weeks Muddles... I think May is going to be a busy month for you keeping this thread updated! How an earth are you going to fit in having a baby too!? :haha:

Abz... congrats on 5 coats of paint! I too would have given up a few coats ago!! Can we see some pics!?

Amy... I hope everything is OK with you? Keep us posted? :hugs:

Sarah.. I am having painful BH's too. I wasn't going to up my RLT intake until next wknd when I will be 35 weeks but was debating it in view of the painful BH! Glad to know that BH are not related to RLT!!

My best friend had her baby this morning... she was booked in for an elective c-section on Wednesday (she had an emergency c section with her first) and her LO decided to come early!! :happydance:

It is all becoming very real now!! :dohh:

Maybebaby.. hope your appt tomorrow goes well.. fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## Pixie81

Hi Ladies! :wave:
I wrote out a huge page earlier and then hit a button and lost the lot! I was SOOOOO frustrated I had to log off before I threw the laptop through the window! Lol.

Anyway I am back again after calming down and will try to reply to everyones posts. Im sorry if I miss anyone out! People keep posting while Im typing! Im writing this in word now and am going to copy and paste it in case I lose it all again!!

*Clogsy* I have OC too, so know how you must be feeling. Its horrible isnt it? Youre lucky youre being induced at 37 weeks. They told me I would be induced between 37-38 weeks, but they wont give me a date until Ive seen my consultant on Friday  which will be the day before I hit 38 weeks. I really hope they can do it more or less straight away. Im keeping my fingers crossed for Sunday or Monday. I have a scan, blood tests and a CTG tomorrow so I might ask the midwife in fetal health if they can book a date for me. I just want her out ASAP incase her health starts to deteriorate :nope:

*Logansmama* Your shower sounded amazing. I wish we had them over here. You are so lucky getting so many lovely gifts and money. You must have some lovely friends and family! When I left work for maternity leave (Im a childminder) only two of the parents bought me a gift. It was a bit gutting when Ive worked so hard all year looking after their children. Didnt get so much as a good luck from one of the parents. :growlmad:

*PussyGalore* I have been having painful BH for a few weeks now. My bump goes ROCK hard right across the top. It feels like itll explode sometimes! Ive also been getting period-like pains and if I sit with my legs crossed (like kids sit) I get really bad pains in the bones around my lady bits! Im guessing this is my pelvis moving?? Does it do that?:shrug:

*Emera,* CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of baby Rohan James! You must be feeling on top of the world! I cant wait to read your birth story and see some pics of him. Was it an easy labour as he was quite small? My friend had a baby last weekend and he weighed 9lb 12oz!! I hope my baby isnt that big!! 

*Abz *FIVE coats of paint??? What colour were the walls before you started? I painted my living room Dragon Blood back in my Goth days many many many years ago! I dont envy the next tenant who had to paint over that!! Looking forward to seeing some nursery pics when its all finished!

*Sarahwoo* I bought a new sewing machine a few weeks ago and some newborn baby summer clothing patterns from ebay. I am halfway through making one little outfit which is so cute. I just have to finish the little knickers to go underneath and I will put a pic up!

Well now to update you all on what ive been up to....
We had a busy weekend trying to cross things off my List of jobs to do before the baby arrives! Yesterday we spring cleaned the living room (I cant believe how much dust was behind the TV!), cleaned the windows and the patio doors, cleaned out the aquariums, washed the cushions, cleaned the sofa, washed the carpets in the lounge and stairs and landing, painted over a few little marks in the hallway (it was only decorated a couple of weeks ago!) and cleaned the car inside and out. Then we went out and bought some paint to do the kitchen and downstairs loo! AND I didn't even have an afternoon nap! I am shattered today though!

Today DH has decorated the loo. We only painted it white which is what it was before, but with my childminding, the walls were wrecked! There were little handprints everywhere! It looks much fresher and brighter now. I wont be embarrassed every time someone uses the loo now! Hoping to freshen up the kitchen tomorrow when I get back from the hospital.
Its our first day of maternity/paternity leave and ive been pretty bored already. Not sure how im going to cope for the next 5 weeks, but then I guess well have a baby to keep us busy!

Well thats all from me. Got to go and conjure up some dinner from somewhere since we both forgot to get something out the freezer last night!

Hope youre all ok x:hugs:


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations Emera! How exciting :cloud9: 
My brain has collapsed in on itself, so I really apologise for not writing proper replies to everyone! 
Pixie, I hope they'll induce you soon :hugs: 
Amy, hopefully you will be someone who loses their plug weeks before labour! I'd be the same way, I'm just not ready! 
CG, your blanket sounds too cute. I sometimes feel inspired to learn to knit or something, but I don't have the patience! 
And Abz- that's a LOT of paint :lol: 
Hope you're all well and not hating Monday too much! 
I'm feeling horrendous at the moment. I'm really itchy every night, exhausted, feeling nauseous and not really got an appetite. Sounds like OC symptoms right? But I don't think I'm feeling bad enough for it to be that. And my hands and feet aren't itchy anyway! 
I need to do my tan tonight but I just can't be bothered :nope: I need a nail appointment tomorrow too before they start walking away of their own accord. I sound like Barbie :dohh:


----------



## Pixie81

Katie if I were you I would explain your symptoms to your midwife and ask for a blood test just to be on the safe side. There's no harm in getting it checked out, even if it is to rule out OC. My hands and feet didn't itch at the very beginning, it was mainly my bump that itched. I'm so glad I got it checked out when I did. You have all the symptoms that I have. Please get it checked out! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Moongirl

Glad to hear you've all been sunbathing and enjoying the weather :)

Amy - oh my goodness hope baby stays put until you're a bit more ready!!
CG - you must have needed the rest, so don't feel guilty!
Pixie, hope they take you straight in on Friday - how exciting to think you might have your baby by this time next week :)

Right i'm off to make some dinner, nothing exciting though just pasta. might make some nice bruschetta too though that'll brighten it up :)

have a nice evening all!
:hugs:


----------



## LogansMama

Hi girls. One more work day down for me.... 14 left.
I don't know if I'm going to make it! I mean - even if I don't go into labor before then - I am soooooo drained! I don't know HOW I did it last time! I worked up until about 4/5 days before I gave birth to Logan. I know it was hard - but NOT THIS BAD! I swear - this pregnancy is DRAINING the life out of me now! Maybe cause I'm older now! I was in my 20's last time (haha 29) but this time I'm in my 30's! (33). 

On the flip side - I don't know if I'm kidding myself or not, but I have a feeling i may be starting the very very early stages of labor... I mean - it could still be days - but I just have a feeling. I have been nauseous, crampy, feel lots of pressure.... the whole thing. I SOOOO hope this is the start and I'm NOT kidding myself! I've been feeling like this for about 24 hours now.... keep checking for my plug every time I go to the bathroom, but still nothing. Well - if nothing happens by Wednesday - I guess I'll find out something then!

Anyhow - I slept like shit last night - so I'm gonna try and nap now while my little guy is.... TTYL.....


----------



## LogansMama

Oh - selfish me --- 

EMERA - CONGRATS! I told you in your other thread - but wanted to say so here too! Can't wait to hear all the details. Glad you are all okay! Post some pics soon please!


----------



## babyhope

Congratulations Emera!!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning ladies. 

how are we all today? I have had another rubbish nights sleep been awake since 4 again dont think oh is very happy with my sleeping habbits so i have moved downstairs to the sofa. Looking forward to my midwife appointment later ... im guessing there isnt going to be much change i dont feel like i have grown much.

hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## wittylass

I'm due 30th may, yellow 
please could I be added to the may baby list if not too late 
thanks XX


----------



## Sarahwoo

Morning All!

Did anyone else have trouble getting on B n B today or is it just me ? :)

Hope your midwife appointment goes well H&F! Sorry to hear you didn't sleep well - me neither! I'm actually quie grateful that hubby works nights at the moment so he doesn't have to put up with all my tossing and turning, there have been a few times when he's been off work that I've got up to sleep on the sofa though, but if he wakes up he makes me get back in bed. I bought one of those V shaped pillows the other day (I now officially have pillows in every shape possible!!) and its lovely for sofa sleeps :) and not bad if I want to sleep a bit more propped up in bed.

Well its a month today until my due date - woo hoo!! I made a list of all the last little things I need to buy last night, think I might just order everything online and get it delivered so I don't have to struggle around the shops. I'm starting to feel a bit panicy about stuff not been done in time . . . maybe if I just get this stuff ordered I'll feel a bit better.

I have no real plans for today - so I think I'll be working on that to do list!! 

Oh, and welcome wittylass!!

xx


----------



## RedRose

Hello fellow Darling Buds of May Mummies :flower:

I am 37 weeks today with my first baby and feeling sooo emotional! Not sad or happy or anything I can put my finger on, just overwhelmed!

Can't believe I'm gonna be a mum! I hope I do a good job.


----------



## Cactusgirl

Redrose - bet you will be great mum!! Congrats on 37 weeks!

Wittylass - welcome!

Logansmama - I really don't know how you are working especically as a teacher so late! Fingers crossed things are starting for you!

Katie - I would definitely mention your symptoms to the mw. No harm in that.

Well we went to our first NCT class last night. I think I knew a lot of the stuff as have been doing a lot of reading and from being on here - but think DH found it useful. Especially learning about the 3 stages of labour as he just looks bored when I try and tell him but we each had a different picture from a different part of labour and had to line ourselves up in order. The lady then talked through it.

The others seem nice - I am a bit annoyed though as seem to have been put with Bolton area when I am from North East Manchester and live about 20miles away when I was hoping to meet people from my area. But it is only round the motorway so not too bad I suppose. There are only 2 of us due in May too (I am the first) everyone else is June. There is one lady there who is due beginning of June and I swear she does not even look pregnant. She is skinnier than I was BEFORE I got pregnant!!

We made a list of everything we wanted to cover and the lady said she would work through those over the sessions. 

One thing I found very useful was she got out some bubbles you give to children and we had to practice blowing slowly so a stream of bubbles came out and that is a good way to breath through the early stage contractions. 

Have a full day there on Sunday 10-4! Think it will be baby overload!


----------



## Moongirl

Morning!

Hope and faith, i think i'll be in the spare room tonight, every time i move my poor hubby gets woken up and then i end up lying there awake trying not to move which doesn't help me! And i'm getting so achy all over so by about 5am i've no chance of getting back to sleep unless i get up and walk it off :haha: good luck at the midwife!

welcome wittylass - you're due the same day as me! and i'm on team yellow too :) How are you keeping?

congrats on 37 weeks redrose!! i know how you feel, sometimes i get so overwhelmed by the whole idea i just cry :haha: then the next minute i'm really excited, bloomin' hormones ;)

glad the class went well CG, but 10-4 on Sunday?! that sounds like a looonnng day! hope they have comfier chairs than at my class ;)

well i'd better struggle off to get through another day's work. can't wait to finish, two and a half weeks to go!!

:hugs:


----------



## laura4disney

Morning Girls!!! Hope everyone is ok!!!
CG - glad your classes are helpful, wish mine were!!! I think the NCT ones are supposed to be a lot better though!!!!
RR - Hope you're ok, i have days like that where everything is a bit overwhelming, i think once i meet LO i won't be able to control myself, i will probably just cry with happiness for hours. 

I have another MW appointment today, my last one LO was measuring 37 weeks so will see if she has gotten any bigger. It's such a nice day today, i want to do something but not sure what, i know i'll just end up cleaning again, i can't believe how much cleaning needs to be done - i never really noticed it before...OH thinks i'm just mad as i start to growl if he puts his cup on the floor after he's had a drink hehe! 

Anyone else doing anything exciting today??? I need a list of things to do before baby arrives too i think... maybe i can sit in the garden and write that


----------



## hope&faith09

My exciting day revolves around writing some more of my dissertation! Im really stuck on the conclusion so im going to try and write the introduction and add more into my literature review. Then I have my midwife app at 3 - baby is sticking her bum out today so maybe she will be measuring bigger!


----------



## Janny Wanny

morning all!!! got midwife today hehe 
how is everyone?


----------



## A3my

Hi *wittylass * and *Redrose* :wave:

*Sarahwoo* - thats what I did, I ordered it all from mothercare and used the AF9 10% discount code. I hate shopping at the best of times :haha:

*CG* - glad you and OH found the classes useful-ish. Not sure I could handle 10-4 baby talk :haha: OH def couldnt! Hope it goes well. 

*Moongirl* - I am struggling at work too :comp:

*Laura* - sitting in the garden sounds like a plan :) 

*Sarahwoo* and *H&F* - I didnt sleep well either :( but its OH that keeps me awake! He's the one that tosses and turns :haha: i'd boot him out to the sofa if I could! :sleep:

People keep asking me how long I've gopt left and how long Ive got left at work. Its the same for both which flummoxes people! :dohh: xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning everyone!!

Well I finally had my first completely normal midwife appt today!! :happydance:

Fundal height is spot on, latest bloods and urine all fine, BP fine and still no stretch marks!! Baby is head down but not engaged. I could get used to these "normal" appointments!!

I have my parenting classes this wknd at our local hospital from 10-1pm and that is it! 3 hours to learn everything I need to know!! :dohh:


----------



## Cactusgirl

PG - Yay for a normal appointment!! It all comes together at the end!!


----------



## A3my

*PG* - yey for normal :happydance::thumbup::hugs:

is it really only tuesday? :nope: :dohh: I feel like a slug


----------



## jolou

HELLLLOOOOO MAY LADIES

omg i have had withdrawal some this site! and i cant believe how much there is to keep track of lol

firstly i believe congrats are in order for emera!! yay baby number 2 for may mummies! i do like the sound of lazy may babies lol.

i cant believe harrison is here 2 weeks on friday! so exciting.

had a MW appointment yesterday, it was the actual MW that is ment to be at my docs but she has been off sick for over a yr, i got to really like the one who has been covering her for the last few months tho so i was a bit gutted. Yesterday she had a student MW with her which i am fine with, they need to learn after all but it seems my appointment was used to teach her things lol she had to measure me using fingers and a tape measure which she got 2 or 3 different measurements with lol the first one with her fingers i measured 36 weeks, then with the tape i measured 34 then finally when the actual MW did i measured 37. When she was feeling where about the head was she actually said "ooohh yes a very big head there" so now im thinking OMG MY BABY WILL HAVE A FAT HEAD AND HE WILL BE TOP HEAVY!! lol MW also asked about swelling where i just said yes but usually towards the end of the afternoon, she looked at my feet and said oh they are swollen aren't they, this was at 10am lol also had to have my iron count done :( the trainee had to do it and OUCH it never usually hurts for me, nor do i bleed after or bruise, well you should see the state of my arm where she took the blood from, its awful. Other than that everything was fine, BP was fine as was urine, she stated how well i look, i dont feel it in the slightest, i haven't slept right for a week until last night lol i have had to stop having the pillow around my bump and have it under my head so im more propped up, its odd but i am actually comfier like that.

i also started itching a fair amount last night but thats died down now, think maybe i had been a bit warm.

this weekend mark had the nesting that i think i am missing lol he hoovered and dusted the entire frontroom, moving all the furniture out and everything, even sorted all the wires i have been moaning about behind the tv... i admit i felt a bit bad letting him do all the hard work but i thought sod it, its a miracle he is doing any housework lol, saying that tho the living room seemed to take him alllll day, i was thinking how can he take so long lol he then did all upstairs on the sunday whilst i did ironing..so i helped a little ;)

i have to admit since we seen the consultant last week and the MW there asked about my scar and had i had any twinges/pain around there, and how i am to take it all easy now so not to pull anything mark is always telling me to take it easy.. its like someone has changed him with a lookalike lol

today i am taking it easy after the busy day yesterday, tho i say it was busy i just drove with sophie to see my mum and done some shopping but still it was tiring lol

hope your all well!


----------



## Sarahwoo

PG Congrats on your normal appointment!! Yay! I'm looking forward to mine tomorrow, my last few have all been very normal with nothing much to report so I'm looking forward to having one where I find something out - esp position / if there is any sign of baby been engaged etc.

Isn't it wierd how everyones parenting classes are done so differently! We have three weeks, two hours each week - though the last class really only took just over an hour. Hubby can't come to the next one due to work, we're doing a tour of the post natal ward and post natal issues . . . I can't decide if I should go on my own or see if my mum wants to come. I'll make sure I sit hubby down and bore him with every last little detail afterwards, as punishment for working and not coming with me lol!!

A3my I think internet shopping is def the way to go - I can order pretty much everything from Boots and just get it delivered here. The idea of shopping I'm still fine with, but when I get there I just can't stand it!! Much better if its all just brought to me!! I mainly need to order more mat pads, those mat mats that you can sit on if your waters go (lovely!!!), and then my friend had said to get some infacol since they can have that from birth, and she also said that even though I'm hoping to breastfeed it's worth getting some ready made up formula milk and those disposable type steralised bottles . . . she said when its the middle of the night and your boobs are killing you, your baby won't feed but it crying like mad, its a god send to be able to just have everything on hand. The bottles are only 2.99 for 5 too and although its not ideal I think I'll feel better knowing that its an option if I've desperate, esp since I'm likely to be on my own at night. Does that sounds reasonable / like a good idea to you guys?

The other thing I was going to order from Boots is the little roller blinds for the car windows, and a parasol - though I'm still debating in my head if I should get that one (cute, black like my pram, and a tenner) or get the proper matching silver cross one which is twenty quid from Silver Cross. How often do you actually use a parasol????

A3my when I ready your post I though is it really Tuesday?? I have no idea what day it is half the time now, I've never relyed on my diary so much!!! I'm sure it'll get soooo much worse when baby is here too, I think I'd better find out how the diary in my Blackberry works or i'm going to miss soooo many appointments!!!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Sarah woo - i have been pondering buying a parasol to go with my buggy ... im just wondering if they could tell me exactly how the weather is going to be this summer as it its like last year i prob wont need one! fingers crossed for a nice summer. Not long till my midwife app ... going to go to costa coffee on the way for a caramel crunch frescato i swear im addicted. 

how is everyone else getting on? - good to hear from you jo-lou and that everything is ok, not long till you will have your baby.


----------



## Sarahwoo

Jolou ouch re your trainee - hope your arms okay now!!!!! My midwife nearly always has a student with her (the same student, shes lovely). She tests my wee, does my blood pressure, and finds the heartbeat with the doppler - but all very closely supervised. I like it when she's there because things get explained more :) But if she was doing everything and wasn't great at it I wouldn't like it at all!!!!

Oh, and can we swap OH's please? There is no sign of nesting coming from the man of this house lol!!!!


----------



## jolou

sarah i think its a good idea with the milk, i didnt breast feed (i found in hospital nothing was being produced and sophie was extremely hungry, took bloody 3 weeks before anything came out!) but i have been told its best to have something in just incase. 

i used a parasol alot with sophie, but saying that she was in a buggy by the time summer arrived, it was a godsend to be honest as i could make sure she was covered from the sun. i am debating which to get to go with my pram, i kinda dont wanna fork out loads incase we have a rubbish summer and dont use it lol


----------



## jolou

ha no i am keeping mark tied up (in a non kinky way! lol) somewhere as he is never like this!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Jolou thanks for the reassurance re the milk - I think hubby thinks I'm a bit OTT some times but it made sence to me, and TBH if it gives me any kind of reassurance its got to be worth it!

I think I might just go for the ten quid Boots parasol - if I find I use it lots and want the silvercross one I'll put the boots one on ebay or something :) Argh I can't bloomin decide, its driving me mad!!! Where did my brain go!!

I think you're really mean keeping Mark all to yourself BTW . . . could you at least ask him whats got into him so I can try to get mine 'in the mood' lol!!!! (thats in the mood for cleaning and nesting - def not anything else!!!!!)


----------



## jolou

i honestly think its because mark is a bit obsessed sometimes with germs, which is weird since this weekend was the most i have ever seen him do lol

when u mentioned about milk it reminded me that cow and gate do a pre-sterilised ready made bottle with the milk already in, its the same ones they give you in the hospital, i just found them on the asda website for £14, its a "48 hour starter pack" im wondering if they will be a good thing for me to get in since i know i dont want to be faffing teaching mark how to make bottles up as soon as i come home lol


----------



## hope&faith09

Its a brill idea getting some milk in incase ... i hadnt even thought about it but now im definately going to sort something out!


----------



## insomnimama

I disagree with keeping milk "just in case" - trust me that if you have it in the house you will be infinitely more tempted to use it if you encounter any obstacles in feeding or during normal growth spurts. 

You CAN do the breastfeeding thing, honest! :hugs:


----------



## Sarahwoo

I saw those ones on the boots website . . . they look good. Are these the ones you mean?
https://www.boots.com/en/SMA-First-Infant-Milk-Starter-Pack-12-x-100ml_955186/

The option I was thinking about going for was:
https://www.boots.com/en/SMA-First-Infant-Milk-Ready-To-Use-250ml_41977/
and
https://www.boots.com/en/Tommee-Tippee-sterilised-bottle-medium-flow-five-pack_862526/

I thought of the second option mainly cos its cheaper since its just for emergencies . . . and if i don't use the bottles when baby is small I might use them later on and can put expressed milk in them, maybe if we are out and about? Do you think that sounds okay?


----------



## Sarahwoo

insomnimama said:


> I disagree with keeping milk "just in case" - trust me that if you have it in the house you will be infinitely more tempted to use it if you encounter any obstacles in feeding or during normal growth spurts.
> 
> You CAN do the breastfeeding thing, honest! :hugs:

I'm going to be very strict with myself - its for absolute emergencies only :) I think if hubby was with me at night I might not need the reassurance, but I'll be on my own - quite possibly from right at the start if he can't get cover at work - but I promise it would be the last option, I really, really want to breastfeed and I know its not an easy road - I won't give in easily :)


----------



## Moongirl

Sarah, my hubby can't make it to the tour of the labour ward either because of work. we're both really disappointed, and i was thinking i might ask my mum to come with me, but will see what they say at the next class. weirdly they only seem to do the tours once a month and the next date would 2 days before my due date :(


----------



## jolou

sarah the latter option is probably best, like you say if u express you can store it in there when out and about.


----------



## Pussy Galore

Well I am still on a high after my normal mw appt!! :haha:

Jolou... nice to hear from you! But I don't envy you having a trainee mw taking blood! Ouch!!! I have had a trainee at every appt but fortunately all of my blood tests have been done at my local hospital so it has been relatively painless!!

Sarah... I hope your mw appt goes well tomorrow :)

H&F.. good luck with the work on your disseration! I elected to do a double dissertation in my final year and the relief when it was done and handed in was absolutely incredible!! I think I spent the following week in a drunken haze!! :blush:

Amy... I'm with you on the "is it only Tuesday"?! But two weeks today I finish work!! :happydance:

And I've read the last few posts with interest! I am absolutely determined to BF my LO... but did wonder if I should get some ready made formula just in case? Jo... did they give you any reason as to why it took a while for you to produce milk?

I have had no leakage at all to date etc and did wonder how you actually know when/if you are ready to bf. Excuse my naivety... I had just assumed you would be ready to bf when LO was here!! :blush:

I have soooo much to learn!!! :)


----------



## jolou

well they didnt give me any reasons at all when i was in hospital, in fact it was my mw this time around that said it could have been due to the stress of the whole labour/emerg section.

I was leaking colostrum alot before having her, to the point i was having to change the breasts pads twice a day, she latched on as soon as i was in the recovery room after being in theatre and i assumed she was getting what she needed, it wasnt untill the tuesday afternoon mum noticed she didnt seem satisfied at all and i had noticed i didnt even have breast pads in so even the colostrum wasnt coming through, thats when i asked the MW on duty if i could try some formula and it was like a miracle, no more crying and she actually slept for a good few hours compared to the 20 minutes at a time. To be honest i say it took 3 weeks or so but it wasnt much at all coming then as i think it might have been drying up, i probably needed more pads during pregnancy than i did after.

This time around i am not leaking hardly at all, i notice if i squeeze the nipple in the shower then something comes out but not alot, i dont wear a bra in the evenings, just a coloured vest and there is never anything on there at all! Not sure how it all works lol


----------



## Pixie81

Afternoon ladies! How are you all on this lovely sunny day? :flower:

I have just got back from the hospital after spending 3 hours of my morning there! I had a scan first. Baby is now weighing in in 6lb 6oz which is a good weight. My son was 6lb 8.5oz when he was born at full term so I think it's pretty good. They had trouble measuring the head as it was so far down, but her little belly is measuring 39 weeks. They scanned over her face and she opened her eyes and looked at me! It was so sweet. She has little chubby cheeks.. so cute! The lady said I have a lot of fluid though.
Blood flow through the cord was good and everything looked OK at scan.

Then I went for my bloods - a LFT and bile acids. They have to be sent off though.

Then from there I went to Fetal Health for a CTG. I told the midwife I was concerned about not having a date for my induction yet so she chased it up for me as she thought I should be induced as soon as possible as my scans didn't look right(?!). The sonographer said they were fine so I'm not sure what that means. I also had a trace of protein in my urine but she said thats sometimes normal at this stage, but they'll test it again when I go back on Thursday and they'll look into it further if its still present.
CTG was all fine. She said I have a very well behaved baby! She then called down to labour ward to get a date for my induction and said it will be either this Friday or Saturday!! BUT they've lost the diary so she's going to phone me later with the definate date. I am sooooooooooooooo nervous now!!! I'm so scared about the birth/being induced. I'm shaking thinking about it. At least I have 3 days to prepare myself though.

I'm off now to put the bedding in the crib and get everywhere hoovered and polished (again). Nowhere stays clean in our house living with 2 blokes and a dog! I only cleaned everywhere 2 days ago!

So hopefully there will be 3 births by the weekend on the May babies thread!

Wish me luck!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jolou

ohhh good luck pixie! i know what you mean about the nervous feeling, when i got my section date mark and i was like "oh shit!" then someone kindly said to mark, just think this time in 4 weeks you will have a son lol then yesterday when i came out of the MW app i was putting in my next app date to my phone and noticed it was my last time seein her before i go in! eeek


----------



## Pixie81

I am excited about having a baby... just not about the procedure; being poked and prodded about and being in pain! I better test out my TENS machine tonight to make sure it works OK!

Oh and also... it's my birthday on Saturday... and guess where i'll be spending it!!! Oh joy! Lol. x


----------



## jolou

yea, i cant wait to see him now just nervous about everything else! mark is just nervous full stop lol

at least you might get a nice gift on you birthday ;) altho your birthday will now be overlooked ;) i was born 2 days after mums birthday and she always says hers gets forgotten lol


----------



## Pixie81

That's what i'm thinking... next year it'll be my 30th and her 1st birthday! I was hoping to have a party but I guess the vodka and coke's will be exchanged for jelly and ice creams now! Lol. x


----------



## jolou

no no its your 30th!! vodka and cokes in the evening!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

OMG Pixie thats sooo close!!!

I have to say I'm not sure if its wrong but I'm quite jealous of the ladies who know when there babies are coming - not that I want a c section or to be induced - I just want to know!!!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Sarah im feeling the same ... i would just love to know how long until i will have LO in my arms, but i'm trying to convince myself that im going to go two weeks overdue so i dont get to excited!


----------



## Sarahwoo

hope&faith09 said:


> Sarah im feeling the same ... i would just love to know how long until i will have LO in my arms, but i'm trying to convince myself that im going to go two weeks overdue so i dont get to excited!

Thats what I was thinking, I bloomin hope not though!!!! As soon as I hit 40 weeks eviction procedures will begin!!!


----------



## abz

good afternoon everyone :)

amy, hope everything is ok with you.

pixie. congrats on getting your date :)

sorry i'm not writing anything more details but had to scan read. this thread moves so quickly!! ha.

really irritated. today was my second acupuncture appointment for my back and pelvis. the bus took so long to get to the hospital that a usual 20 minute journey had taken an hour and i wasn't there yet. rang them up and i had to miss the appointment :( so even though i'm supposed to be having more than one a week, i've now missed an entire week's worth :( waargh. so so annoyed. should have just stayed in bed this morning.

baby's room is all painted. curtain pole today hopefully but need to borrow my friend's drill and she's vanished, ha. will post pics when it isn't just an empty whitish room!!

abz xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Abz thats soooo annoying about your appointment!!! Better news re the nursery though :) Ours is really starting to take shape now and looks like it should have a baby in it :) I keep popping in just for a quick look, can't help myself :)


----------



## Pussy Galore

Oooh Pixie... that is so exciting and I guess Jo, you must be on serious countdown now!?!

Like Hope&faith, I am also assuming that I will go over and perhaps (sadly) be a June baby... just so I don't get my hopes up!

Sorry to hear about your appt Abz... but great news on the nursery front and looking forward to seeing the pics!!


----------



## Windmills

OMG Pixie, I can't believe your LO will be here this weekend :cloud9:

I've just had my bloods done for OC, hopefully they'll come back negative, but my midwife said that while I'm getting the itching she wants to see me every week and take bloods every other week. I'm measuring a few days ahead now, and 1/5 engaged :wohoo: I can't remember what everyone else is up to sorry! PG, how exciting that it's only 2 weeks til you finish!


----------



## Windmills

Oh and I'm telling myself I'm going to 41 weeks :) Even though I now have 2 reasons why I might be induced early, I'm convinced I'll go over!


----------



## abz

i can't stop going into the baby's room and it's just a bare room. ha. goodness knows what i'll be like when it's done :D


----------



## malpal

Hello everyone! 
Again haven't been in here for ages but have just sat for 25 mins cacthing up! 
Everyone seems to be doing great and i can't believe we have some more babies here and dates so soon for others! 
It's very scary now and we are nearly half way through April. 
It feels very weird when i read about may babies arriving it makes it seem so real! I think i'm in denial! 
Had a mw check today and everything ok just got to keep going! See the consultant next week who i'm sure will say the same. It's so frustrating i wish someone had a crystal ball and could tell me when, i don't think i'd be quite so fed up if i knew. 
Again sorry that i don't post much anymore but it's lovely to catch up and read how everyones doings. 

p.s sorry for my awful typing, my fingers are that swollen i can't get them to type! 

Take care xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jolou

hehe i was the same with sophie's nursery, loved going in there and i must have rearranged things a million times! lol since harrisons room is also my room this time i just keep re organising his drawers and little wardrobe and changing bag lol, built the bouncer chair on saturday, next is bedding onto the cot.

im hooked on trebor extra strong mints...


----------



## jolou

hiya malpal lovely to hear things are going well for you too! the problem you have with your fingers i have the same with my legs lol


----------



## Windmills

malpal, I'm glad everything is going so well! Sorry about the fingers, my knees are a similar story!


----------



## ginab

my fingers are swollen too and really achy grr

sorry for the random moan :shrug:


----------



## hope&faith09

My midwife is useless ... just got home and currently I have such a tight chest I think I may be off to hospital. x


----------



## abz

oh hope. i hope all will be ok. good luck babes. get yourself there if you are worried.

my fingers have been really stiff and sore for weeks now. when i wake up on a morning it hurts to bend them :(

abz xx


----------



## babyhope

Moongirl said:


> Sarah, my hubby can't make it to the tour of the labour ward either because of work. we're both really disappointed, and i was thinking i might ask my mum to come with me, but will see what they say at the next class. weirdly they only seem to do the tours once a month and the next date would 2 days before my due date :(

Same here. Our hospital only does it twice a month in the morning, both hubby and I work. I didn't know this and when we were on spring break we missed it and now we can't go to the next one unless we call off, but we don't want to use our sick days.


----------



## Sarahwoo

babyhope said:


> Moongirl said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, my hubby can't make it to the tour of the labour ward either because of work. we're both really disappointed, and i was thinking i might ask my mum to come with me, but will see what they say at the next class. weirdly they only seem to do the tours once a month and the next date would 2 days before my due date :(
> 
> Same here. Our hospital only does it twice a month in the morning, both hubby and I work. I didn't know this and when we were on spring break we missed it and now we can't go to the next one unless we call off, but we don't want to use our sick days.Click to expand...

Yeah ours don't do many, four a year!! They are in the evening though (6.30 - 8.30) so for most people I guess thats okay, but with hubby working nights it pretty tricky. He's managed to work his shfits out for the other two but for the next one he's taking a group of customers to the boxing or something so he can't not go. God knows what will happen if I go into labour while he's there, since he's bound to be drinking. Most of the time I love his job but at the moment not so much :cry: He has a big meeting at head office two days before my due date, with dinner and stuff after, but unless I'm actually in labour he will still go. Ah, I guess thats the price you pay, I'm sure I'll be fine.


----------



## babyhope

Sarahwoo said:


> Yeah ours don't do many, four a year!! They are in the evening though (6.30 - 8.30) so for most people I guess thats okay, but with hubby working nights it pretty tricky. He's managed to work his shfits out for the other two but for the next one he's taking a group of customers to the boxing or something so he can't not go. God knows what will happen if I go into labour while he's there, since he's bound to be drinking. Most of the time I love his job but at the moment not so much :cry: He has a big meeting at head office two days before my due date, with dinner and stuff after, but unless I'm actually in labour he will still go. Ah, I guess thats the price you pay, I'm sure I'll be fine.

Sometimes men just don't understand that we just want them to be around. Yesterday me and the hubby got into a fight were I ended up crying because he wanted to play gig the morning of my babyshower!!! He said he would make it on time to the shower but not sure if he could help set up!!! I was so upset, my whole family is pitching, getting everything ready for us and the only thing they asked him to do was be there early to help set up tables and run around for last minute errands! He ended up canceling his gig, but then I felt like the bad guy...but seriously why would he plan anything ON OUR BABYSHOWER!!!!! ERRRR!!!!


----------



## babyhope

:happydance::happydance:WOOHOOOOOOO!!!!:happydance::happydance: 

I just noticed I am on my last box!!!! I can't wait to show my son who loves to see "how much longer" til the baby gets here!!!! He likes to watch my ticker move up as much as I do!!!:happydance:


----------



## bexxie

I hate to come on here and moan but dont know what else to do with myself-the pains are soooo bad I could cry feels like my whole bottom half is going to fall out and all hospital keep saying is baby is HUGE and is pushing down causing contractions that wont dilate me....I seriously am worried as they dont want me in unless I cannot talk through a contraction and from what I remember at that stage I was 8cms I dont want to leave it too late as my births are quick....I just feel so frightened.

DH is at work on lates til 10pm (cant keep calling him home he will get sack) my 10 year old DD is clearing dinner up love her and amusing my 3 year old she is being such a darling they both are..

sorry if I seem self centred right now and hope you are all ok

Oh by the way have lost so much of that plug stuff I reckon (no joke) mug and half full but is yellowey with no blood
xx


----------



## Widger

Oh Bexxie, I hope yuou are ok. I'm not sure what to suggest and sorry the hospital are being a nightmare. Could hubby come home early? Hope you are ok xxx

I don't get a tour of my hospital due to swine flu... they stopped them ages ago and haven't started so I'm in complete darkness as to what to expect when I turn up. :nope:

I've got a heap of posts to catch up on.


----------



## Sarahwoo

Hope your okay Bexxie, can anyone else come over and stay with you? Big hugs, it can't be nice been on your own in so much pain, sounds like your daughter is an absolute sweetie though!!

Widger and the other ladies who won't have had their labour ward tour, I was talking to my SIL about it the other day and she said to be honest, by the time you are in labour you don't care what it looks like etc, and that the midwifes will tell you where you need to go etc when you call up, so don't worry :)


----------



## MartaMi

*Cactusgirl* - knitting isn't really hard, I'm addicted now :haha: I believe your blanket will be perfect. These kind of blankets usually are :thumbup: 
*wittylass* - welcome :flower:
*Sarahwoo* - I would like to know the date also. At the moment I'm just ignoring the fact it's gonna happen soon. Like in high school where I always thought that there is so much time left til exams, no need to study and then I woke night before exams OMG I have exam tomorrow and I haven't studied :dohh:
*insomnimama* - I'm telling myself that there is no other way than BF. I don't want him to get some fake milk, wanna BF him :hugs: 
Usually I don't like OHs job because he works in office and takes work to home but at this moment I like it because when my labour starts I know he can call and say that he's not coming for next 2 weeks. Won't be a problem at all.

I already told others that they have to manage on their own tomorrow. I'm planning to sleep in because I'm really tired and I love not waking up in the morning. I didn't even went for a jog yesterday nor today.


----------



## laura4disney

Pixie - How exciting..this weekend!!!! Hope everything goes well!!!!!!

Bexxie, that sounds horrible, hope you are ok!!! Like Sarahwoo said is there anyone that could come and sit with you???

Well my laid back day wasn't so laid back, went to MW, mentioned i had a bit of itching that was keeping me awake, after reading on here thought i should mention it, so was sent off to hospital for bloods taken, should get one lot of results tomorrow and the other lot in a couple of days. I miss normal MW appointments the one before last i had to go into hospital with high BP. Maybe next week will be normal???

xx


----------



## A3my

Evening all,

*pixie* that is sooo exciting!!! same for you for two weeks Friday *Jolou*

*Bexxie* - really sorry to hear you are going through that? how long are they going to leave you like that!! you'll be exhausted :hugs:

*PG* - yey for 2 weeks 1 day left at work for you :)

*Marta* - glad to hear you are going to rest and I still cant believe you've kept up with the jogging for so long.

*Katie* - sorry about your bloods experience - ouch!

*abz* - thats annoying about your appt :( :hugs:

I really want a boost bar.... i'm finally over double deckers but I NEED a boost, OH doesnt understand hehe xx


----------



## insomnimama

Bexxie I hope you are doing okay :hugs: Do you have a friend or relative that could come over and keep you company?

Re: breastfeeding: some information on breastfeeding follows. There really is no such thing as a breastfeeding "emergency" - when a child cries for hours on end, it is definitely a source of frustration for both parents and baby, but it is not an emergency- the baby will not die from waiting a few hours for shops to open if indeed the parent chooses to go buy formula. Having formula "at hand" in the house makes it many times more likely that the parent will vue a normal feeding difficulty as an emergency. Likewise many women are concerned when their milk doesn't come in "right away"- colostrum, which is not always visible, is generally the only thing to come from your breasts for AT LEAST the first 3 days, if not a couple of days longer. 

Not meaning to be judgmental, only supportive, and I am speaking from experience :hugs:

Here are some common breastfeeding myths & realities:

https://pediatrics.about.com/library/breastfeeding/blbreastfeedingm.htm
https://pediatrics.about.com/od/breastfeeding/a/more_myths.htm
https://pediatrics.about.com/cs/breastfeeding/a/stillmore_myths.htm
https://pediatrics.about.com/library/breastfeeding/blbreastfeedingp.htm

Happy reading everyone!


----------



## LogansMama

I am with insomni 100% on the BFing issue... 

My first time around I had some formula in the house that I had gotten as free samples. Never ended up using it... but my DH almost did! I woulda killed him though! We had issues the first couple days home - but I went out and got a pump and that helped. 

I never gave in and my son never had form except once in the hospital. Not that there is anything wrong with formula - but I was dead set against it once he was born. :)

This time I won't have any "back-ups" in the house! No need! In a true feeding emergency we could always run to the store!


----------



## babyhope

Oh Bexxie I hope you are doing ok. Hopefully your pain lessens.

As for BF I am going to try it again, I did with my son and after 2 weeks and a cracked nipple I gave up. I want to do it but I think in the back of my mind I know if I do it probably won't be for to long. I have no problem with people breast feeding in front of me, but I don't think I am comfortable breastfeeding in public....maybe I will get a pump.

Well I think I am in a nesting craze and I can't do anything about it! My house is clean, but I am waiting on my babys dresser to get here, I want it set up already!! And I still have to wait for my baby shower, I want it here already just so I can have everything neat and organized!!!


----------



## babyhope

Oh and is anybody hungry all the time? Grrr I feel like a bottomless pit now. I eat then about 30 minutes later I want to snack on something again:wacko:


----------



## clogsy90

windmills i agree with pixie81 about the itching i only got mine on my stomach and assumed it was my stretchmarks so asked what mw would reccomend lotion wise and she thought it was cos my stretchmarks were dry which was causing me to itch it was then at my next appointment she checked and i came back with high levels and ive know after 5 weeks itching started on my legs, so when they say main areas to watch out for is legs and arms isnt strictly true. aww pixie i hope they say on friday that they will induce you that weekend, i'm hoping they still agree to induce me as im seeing a different consultant 2moz but the one i saw on friday did put in my notes to induce me. i know what you mean with the health issue even though they have been really good keep an eye on me, 3 trips a week to the hospital any slight change makes you worry more then normal and when i talk to people who i worked with they make out that your over exaggerting  so lets hope we get our babies out safely and quickly :)


----------



## insomnimama

Babyhope if you feel uncomfortable could you use something like this? https://www.thepeanutshell.com/shop/nursing_covers

Lots of women find them helpful- I usually just use a lightweight receiving blanket to cover up a bit because ironically nursing covers make me MORE uncomfortable, but many women find them a godsend. 

Am not very hungry at the moment but CAN join in any whining about swollen ankles / hands, shortness of breath, and baby burrowing at unopportune moments. :rofl:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Thank you so much for the breastfeeding advice ladies - it really is great to get fab advice from mums who have been there and done that :) 

My only worry is that if I was having issues for what ever reason, in the night and I was on my own (which I am likely to be from the start) I would be stuck. Do you think I'm worrying about something thats really is unlikely to happen? Maybe I am :) Maybe I could go half way and buy a couple of cartons of ready made formula but not the pre-steralised bottles - I have a stereliser and normal bottles - then it would be more work to actually prepare a bottle and I'd be less likely to fall back on it? Does that sound better? I'm so unsure!! 

From what I've heard the breastfeeding support around here is excellent, my midwife is very, very into it and has promised me that I'll get all the support I need. Maybe I just need to chill out about it :) 

Mmmm, maybe I should just leave it and not get emergency supplies in :) Its like letting go of a comfort blanket lol!! Do you really think I'd be okay? If you do then I'm happy to go with that . . . . I trust you guys!!!


----------



## insomnimama

You'll be fine :hugs: Glad to hear that the breastfeeding support is good in your area- that's so important.


----------



## Sarahwoo

Babyhope I've one of these in case I want to cover up a bit when feeding out and about:

https://www.cashmereponcho.co.uk

Its lovely to wear too, and it folds up really small to fit in my changing bag. I guess it could double as a blanket too lol!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

hi! went 2 c consultant and head is down :happydance: no breech baby :yipee: have 2 have bloods taken 2 c if iron levels r up as dr not happy with them and said if i bleed a lot i will need a transfusion. also had blood and protein in urine so need 2 have urine tested 4 infection.


----------



## Sarahwoo

Yay MaybeBaby - great to hear that he's head down!!! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## laura4disney

Morning Everyone!!!! How are we all today??

The weather is pants this morning, it looked lovely when i first got up and now it looks like it may rain :-(

xx


----------



## Moongirl

Morning all!

oh sarah love that poncho, looks very plush!

maybebaby glad your baby is getting into position, not too long now :)

bexxie, how are you doing today hun? Did the pain ease off any over night? hope it either calms down or the hospital step up and help you, can't believe they've just left you like that. :hugs: let us know how you're doing.

laura, the weather here looks quite nice, bit cloudy but still blue skies. Wish I wasn't working :(

have a nice day all 
x


----------



## Sarahwoo

Morning All!

The weather is a bit rubbish here too Laura - where has spring gone!!!!

Well I just got back from the midwife, shes happy with everything. Baby is head down (yay!!) and between 2/5 and 3/5 engaged and 'fixed', what ever that means!! Still measuring slightly small but she didn't seem concerned about that at all. I'm measuring 34cm and I'm 36 weeks tomorrow, I had a quick google and it looks like sometimes when baby is engaged you measure a bit small? And apparently it is normal to be a couple of cm out . . . still makes me worry though.

She also said I had some keytones in my urine, again she didn't seem concerned and just said to eat a biscuit or something before I go to bed? I'm not going to google that one, I think its something about blood sugar but I've had my GD tests and I feel fine, so I'm not going to make myself worry - I trust my midwife and she didnt seem to think it was a biggy.

On not such a good note can you believe my 28 week blood results are STILL not back!! I had them done at the hospital too, midwife said that any issues they would have contacted her and since I'm feeling okay it should be fine, but thats almost two months!!! So she's going to chase it up. 

So all in all I think it went okay, BIG relief that baby is head down, yay!!!

Hope everyone is having a good day :)

xx


----------



## emera35

morning ladies :)

pixie - how exciting, wish you all the luck for the weekend!

bexxie - really hope you are ok? i hope you found someone to come over to be with you last night in the end? :hugs:

maybebaby - big grats on babes being head down! :)

well me and Roh are doing well, i'm so proud of him!!:happydance: i was so upset on the first night when he was having a really tough time. he couldn't feed properly and really wasn't sure how to suck, as he's a little young he was just getting sleepier and sleepier and with no fat reserves he had to be fed by tube. i couldn't produce enough for him :nope::nope: so the mw was just pouring what looked like litres of formula down him, which made him sick, very hard to watch :cry: happily it did the job, and we had some practice feeds and i managed to express a bit, he perked up enough to latch on by late monday night and since then he hasn't looked back :happydance::happydance::happydance:
he's still pretty sleepy and the jaundice isn't helping, but he gets hungry enough and knows what he wants :) the breastfeeding support here has been really excellent :) and i'm sure if he'd got to term we'd have had no trouble :) its all about staying calm and relaxed and teamwork with your LO from what i can tell so far. best thing here is, the snoring woman with the grumpy baby left last night, i slept for 6 whole hours last night!!!!!! (not all in one but hell yeah sleep is good! )

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you all!!


----------



## A3my

Morning everyone, feeling a bit better today as we are halfway through the week now :)

*Maybe* - fab news that your LO is head down! :happydance::hugs:

*Laura* - weather is pants here too, meant to get better this afternoon though!

Well I had a horrible night, I woke up with my throat and chest burning and I couldnt breathe. I got up and walked to the bathroom and nearly fainted. I think my stomach acid must have come up and gone into my lungs :wacko: it was really scary, going to prop my head up more tonight! Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Cactusgirl

Pixie - THIS weekend - oh my!! And grownups can always have vodka jellies and ice cream!!

Jolou - my geeky husband told me the other day that Trebor was Robert backwards which was the name of the founder of Trebor!! Everyday is a school day in our household!

Bexxie - OMG don't you think you are coming on here moaning!! You are having contractions!! I am sorry they won't take you seriously. Fingers crossed things get moving for you soon

Maybebaby - yay for head down

Well my dreams of finishing for mat leave on Friday have been dashed at the last moment! One of our staff is not very well and needs some time off for at least a few weeks. I am going to have cover some of her job. I will be able to do it at home and it won't be full time but I was soooo looking forward to completely finishing and not thinking much about work.
The joys of having your own business!!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Emera - great to hear you are doing well!!

A3my - sorry to hear you had such a bad night. *hugs*


----------



## A3my

I missed some posts :dohh:

*moongirl* - I wish I wasnt working too :cry:

*Sarahwoo* - good news your LO is head down. I wouldnt worry about the FH. I've had lots of growth scans and baby is spot on but when they measure me they say I am small. Rubbish your bloods arent back! :trouble:

*emera* - lovely to hear about how you are doing. Sounds like your little man is doing really well :hugs: and its good you got a bit more sleep last night xxx


----------



## Moongirl

oh Amy that sounds like a horrible night you had! :hugs: hope it doesn't continue!! do you think you ate something that made it worse?

CG - that's pants re mat leave! At least you can be working at home (though take it from me, it still feels like work!!) how much do you think you'll have to work? I've started slowing down a bit this week, starting later and taking a few more breaks. Although to be honest i've ended up working in the evenings too more than i used to so think i'm probably doing the same amount of work just spread out more. it does help to have the flexibility to go lie down or stretch on your birth ball or something tho! :) Fingers crossed your staff member feels better quickly and you won't have to cover too long!

:hugs:


----------



## MartaMi

*emera* - great to hear you're doing well.
*maybebaby3 *- hooray for baby head down :happydance: 

My sleep-in was 100% succesful. Janely came home an hour ago and woke me up, it was 12.20am :thumbup: 
We have so beautiful day today - warm, sunny, breezy. Just the weather I love. 
I'm so hungry all the time. Even when I have just eaten.


----------



## jolou

morning/afternoon :)

glad little ones head is down maybebaby!

sorry you cant completely finish work yet cactus girl but at least you will be at home. i had heard about that trebor thing before but cant think where lol you just reminded me of it.

woohoo for a long lie in marta :)

amy sorry you didnt get a good night sleep, ive taken to sleeping a bit more propped up and it seems to help my acid if im honest, not sure if its that or just me not getting acid anymore lol

lovely to hear from you emera and glad little man is doing well :) oh i cant wait for mine to come now!

Well i am not feeling great today, more like down in the dumps rather than feeling off. Mum has been put on diazapan (spelling?) for high anxiety and something else for stress, she has been getting really bad palpitations for a good few months, (i think from june/july time) she thought it was to do with her meds she was on for her MS so decided to reduce the amount she has but it was still happening and had a really bad attack on sunday, she went to the doc on monday and asked her about everything thats been going on regarding my step dad and his cancer and my nan passing and no doubt she is worrying about me, the doc told her its high anxiety and stress from everything thats been going on since june and told her not to bottle things up and just cry if she needs to. 

I cant help but worry about her cos i know she isnt getting out of the house unless i go there which i can only afford to do about once a week, my step dad goes to clatterbridge every day for treatment so doesnt feel like going out, which is understandable, my sis and aunt work full time. 
So anyway today she is going for a heart trace and my sis is taking her since she off work for the day, rachel wants to come here after, so i said make sure mum comes with you just to get her out the house, rachel text me this morning saying mum didnt want to come, i said she needs to get out the house and away from ian (harsh i know but he takes everything out on mum and they are always arguing), rachel also told me she overheard him saying to mum last night he thinks this cancer will kill him.

i know he needs to vent and probably feels like its taking its toll but what kind of thing is that to say to someone who is obviously not coping! it doesnt help that he says things like that to her but if mum asks whats the docs said etc when he has been to see them he bites her head off saying he doesnt want to talk about it just yet or just tells her half a story. I cant even phone her and ask what he said last night as rachel doesnt want me to, she still hasnt spoken to him since they had a huge row about 2 months ago. its all stress mum doesnt need, not only cos of what the doc has said this week but because of her MS too, stress makes it worse and i have noticed an increase in her symptoms.

sorry ladies i just needed to vent, when i try and talk to mark he just tells me to do what you think is the sensible approach but that isnt always the best way, especially with this kind of situation. i know he wouldnt be saying some of the things he says if it was his family.


----------



## A3my

*CG* - thats pants about work. Hopefully it wont be too bad working at home xx :hugs:

*Moongirl* - I did have fairly spicy chicken fajitas last night come to think of it! I bet thats what it was :blush: good point! 

*MartaMi* - glad you had a good long sleep and that you are enjoying lovely weather xx

*jolou* - :hugs: sounds like your mum is under a lot of pressure with Ian and you must feel under pressure to help your mum. I'm so sorry your mum has to deal with so much, she is very lucky to have such a devoted daughter. If it was me I think I would go with my heart and call my mum. I'm sure if you call her and talk to her it will help, even if your sister doesnt want you too. :hugs:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning all,

Isn't this thread great at the mo.... it is so lovely popping on (during a break from work!!) to read about all babies engaging, being head down and imminent births.. and to have all of the great advice on bf!! :)

Congrats to Sarah and maybebaby on LO's being head down!! Sarah, I have also heard that the fh can be slightly out once LO's head is engaged so I am sure you have nothing to worry about. I can't believe you are still waiting for your 28 wk blood results though.... that is terrible. My GP can usually access mine within 48 hours or so!

Emera.. lovely to hear from you and all of your positive news, esp on the bf front!!

Amy.. I too had a bad night and had to go on the hunt for the gaviscon once again.... this heartburn is rubbish!!

CG.. sorry to hear about your maternity leave. I am on serious countdown now and would be crushed if I wasn't able to finish when I had planned :hugs:

Right off for lunch now... where is Jolou when I want to talk about food!? :haha: (oops Jo.. our threads crossed and you are on here afterall... but sorry to hear of your family news.. what a lot to cope with.. big hugs )


----------



## jolou

if it helps PG i am having cheese on toast and some salt and vinegar crisps :) im starving today could eat for britain!

and thanks amy, i might see what i get told today once rachel comes round.


----------



## Windmills

You lot talk too much! :lol: 
Congrats on the head down/engaged babies, it's starting to get so close! 
Emera, I'm glad Rohan is doing well :) 
Sarah, do you want to swap? I'm measuring a few days ahead and 1/5 engaged, I think she's going to be pretty big! 
I'll answer more in my next post when I get onto the next page!


----------



## clogsy90

whoop i'm so happy and scared all at the same time lol. i got my date i will go in on sunday to be induced :happydance: and she is giving me a helping hand by already being 3/5 engaged so hopefully i have a cooperative cervix lol. i was so excited to be getting a date then when she went to do it i thought omg this is happening :dohh: so this time next week i will hopefully be a mummy :happydance: sorry just had to share and not had time to read through the posts since i was last on just had to let it out lol. x


----------



## Windmills

CG- I'm sorry you're going to have to carry on working, at least it's from home though :hugs: 
Marta, I wish I could get a lie in- Vinny seems to think that because he's up for work, I should be too :lol: 
PG- I had cheese on toast but it was rubbish and I really want cauliflower cheese, I missed breakfast because I had heartburn so now thinking I could make up for it with cc? :blush: 
Amy- That sounds really scary!


----------



## Windmills

Clogsy that's fab! How exciting that your little girl will be here this time next week :wohoo:


----------



## Moongirl

Hi there!

Emera, i dont' know how i managed to miss your post earlier :doh:! Its lovely to hear how you are getting on and great to hear someone being so positive about bfing :) keep updating us!!

Clogsy, wow, sunday! that's exciting!! so we should have 2 more may babies by next week :happydance:

Jo, i'm so sorry hun what a lot for you and your family to deal with. It's so hard in these situations to know whats best to do! hopefully your mum will come round later and you might be able to have a chat and cheer her up a little. :hugs: to you all.

Katie, you doing anything exciting today since you're up and about??

xx


----------



## A3my

*clogsy90* - yey thats exciting news! wishing you tons of luck :flower::hugs::happydance:


----------



## A3my

p.s. I still NEED a Boost bar. Its a serious craving..... I cant stop eating this week my face has ballooned!


----------



## Mrs A

Ooooh ohow exciting Clogsy, so we'll have to see who wins the race at the weekend then as Pixie is being induced on sat and then you sun :) xxx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Blimey Clogsy thats amazing - and a bit scarey!!!! So exciting though, I'm soooo jealous!!

Jolou sorry to hear that your mum has so much to deal with at the moment, it must be very tough for you too. I think Ians reaction, though harsh, is quite a common one in that situation. My friends dad had cancer and throughout his treatment he was absolutely awful to her mum - before they had never had a nasty word to say to each other. She found it very difficult to deal with of course, but you know when we are hurt and scared and lash out at people, we do it to those closest because we know they will forgive us. I really feel for you all :hugs::hugs::hugs:

CG thats rubbish that you have to keep working - I think I would have just cried if I had been told I couldn't finish work, I don't know how you ladies who are still working are doing it!!!

Katie that was the upside of measuring a bit small . . . hopefully I'm not going to have a ten pound baby or anything!!

Martia good to hear you had a good sleep - I'm very jealous!!

Emera so pleased to hear your both doing well, can't wait to see pics!!

Well I am having a housework filled afternoon, I was going to pop out but I really don't feel like it so I think I'll just stay in and clean!! Hubby has gone to work in a huff - he's only had a couple of hours sleep (finished his shift at 5.30am and was back on at 12.30pm) so he was been a grump when he got up and stayed that way. He's such a grumpy sod when he's tired, I'm starting to worry about what he'll be like when baby is here, I'm planning to go out in the mornings if baby is crying etc so he can get his sleep but I'm still worried about it. And even though I KNOW its because he's tired, because he's always like this if he hasn't had much sleep, it still upsets me when he's grumpy with me and it makes me feel like I'm just a crap wife :cry: With my hormones how they are at the moment its just really taken the wind out of my sails today, I've had a bit of a cry and I think I just need to get stuck into my cleaning and take my mind of it. I'll be okay :)


----------



## laura4disney

Amy - I know what you mean about chocolate - i have a serious thing for Kit Kat Chunky and Toffee Crisp and now my face has gone a bit chunky lol 

Clogsy - that's great news!!! Bet you are excited to meet LO!!!!

Jo - Sorry you are having such a hard time, its a difficult situation, sending you hugs!!!

At mw yesterday she said that LO was engaged and am measuring 38 weeks, i think i'm going to have a whopper!!! Hehe though i am clinging onto the hope that a lot of it could be fluid??? Who knows!!! 

The weather is still no better here :-( mmakes me feel so unmotivated!!!


----------



## laura4disney

I think i missed a couple of posts!! 

CG - Sorry to hear about your Mat leave, do you know how much longer you will have to cover???

SarahWoo - Hope you're ok!!!! I'm sure its just because he's tired, my OH is the same when he's tired, i find it harder to deal with too being so hormonal, i cry at almost anything at the minute!!! Hope your afternoon of cleaning goes ok!!! xxxx


----------



## Moongirl

Sarah, don't feel bad, like you say he's just tired it's not you. i have to say i'm the grumpy tired one in my house, i can be such a whinger when i'm tired, so i'm sure everyone round me is going to have a real treat for the first few weeks when the baby is born!!! :haha:

Amy, i was kinda hoping that my new double chin is swelling like my feet and hands and not because of all the chocolate i've been eating? is that just wishful thinking? ;) mmmm i'm munching skittles just now and weirdly they're making me really fancy a packet of refreshers!! wonder if i'm going to go back through my 1st tri stage of tangy sweet cravings?! :)

:hugs:


----------



## A3my

Moongirl said:


> Amy, i was kinda hoping that my new double chin is swelling like my feet and hands and not because of all the chocolate i've been eating? is that just wishful thinking? ;) :hugs:

Hehe I've been trying to convince myself the same thing :haha: Then someone took a photo of me at a meal out last weekend and the horrific truth stared me in the face when I checked the photo (which I deleted pronto!). I am a pudding face! My skin has gone all blotchy too. I need chocolate to comfort myself now haha! 

*Sarahwoo* - :hugs: dont worry it will be different when your baby is here becasue he'll be on an elated high as well as being tired xxxx


----------



## Moongirl

A3my said:


> Moongirl said:
> 
> 
> Amy, i was kinda hoping that my new double chin is swelling like my feet and hands and not because of all the chocolate i've been eating? is that just wishful thinking? ;) :hugs:
> 
> Hehe I've been trying to convince myself the same thing :haha: Then someone took a photo of me at a meal out last weekend and the horrific truth stared me in the face when I checked the photo (which I deleted pronto!). I am a pudding face! My skin has gone all blotchy too. I need chocolate to comfort myself now haha!
> 
> OMG we could be twins by the sounds of it!!! :dohh:Click to expand...


----------



## Sarahwoo

Thanks for the support ladies:flower:

I think its just with my hormones all over the place at the moment things feel like a bigger deal, but I know he'll be okay :) I just feel like I have no confidence at all at the moment so I think that I'm just not dealing with things so well as I normally would.

Cleaning is going well so far, I'm getting all those annoying little jobs done that you put off doing!! So I'll be able to cross lots of things off my list later, yay!!!


----------



## A3my

*Moongirl* - haha! and very attractive blotchy, pudding face twins we'd be :haha::haha:

*Sarahwoo* - I really want the satisfaction of getting those "I must do that one day" jobs done! They keep calling to me but I just cant be bothered yet :haha: go you :happydance:xxx


----------



## babyhope

A3my said:


> p.s. I still NEED a Boost bar. Its a serious craving..... I cant stop eating this week my face has ballooned!

I so know what you mean! I am so hungry like all the time and I can feel a double chin coming on:wacko: Ugh, I dont want to show in my face!!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Chocolate buttons are my latest craze... after double deckers!! :haha:


----------



## A3my

Pussy Galore said:


> Chocolate buttons are my latest craze... after double deckers!! :haha:

:haha: I ate so many DDs I'm not sure I could even smell one now without heaving :haha: then I moved onto Kit Kat chunkys until the weekend when I had a boost!

*babyhope* - :haha: "show in my face" - I like the way you put it  I really do show in my face. My jawline has disappeared :(


----------



## bexxie

Hi girls thanks for your concerns


Contractions eased and left me with horrendous period type pains I mean proper bad,feel like my insides are gonna fall out

Spoke to MW and she just said oooh sounds like your on your way but could be few weeks garrrr! Didnt want to hear that.

Have lost all my plug/show and looks like periody so gross.

I have had sex,pineapple and going to buy some RLT and Clary sage oil tomorrow plus walking around oh and a big O if I can be bothered lol

Thanks again am resting now while I can
xx


----------



## babyhope

A3my said:


> Pussy Galore said:
> 
> 
> Chocolate buttons are my latest craze... after double deckers!! :haha:
> 
> :haha: I ate so many DDs I'm not sure I could even smell one now without heaving :haha: then I moved onto Kit Kat chunkys until the weekend when I had a boost!
> 
> *babyhope* - :haha: "show in my face" - I like the way you put it  I really do show in my face. My jawline has disappeared :(Click to expand...

Yes I think it is chocolate from easter that is doing me in:dohh: Last week at my Doctors appointment I had gained 3 pounds in one week!!!! I go again today and I hope I hope I hope I haven't gained that much again:blush:


----------



## babyhope

Ladies how do you know when you "dropped?" I know my baby is head down, but I've always carried lower so I don't know if I've dropped or not. I think I look the same too.....is there any way to tell?


----------



## MartaMi

*clogsy90* - this time next week :wacko: OMG, where is time flying?

My jeans teared today. I crouched and heard it, between my legs :dohh: These were my favorite jeans :cry: But that gives me a good reason to go buy new ones. Think I'll go look for maternity jeans, at last :thumbup:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies - well i am feeling a little better today altho havent felt many of LO's movements so starting to worry a little. Midwife said she is back to back but didnt give any advice just said she was sure it would all be ok. 

Jo-lou Sorry about your family stresses at the moment I really hope things calm down for you soon. 

Hope everyone is ok. Im just sat at my parents whilst my mum proof reads some of my dissertation! She is making so many corrections thats baby brain for you!


----------



## Frufru

Hello Ladies,

I can't believe we already have May babies already and we will have at least 2 more very shortly. Best wishes for the weekend Pixie and Clogsy :hugs:

I had my antenatal class on Sunday - our MW group runs it as a monthly day-long course 9.30-4. Like CG said many pages back much of what was covered I had already read about myself, however I did find the BF video and advice really valuable as did hubby. He was always supportive in my desire to BF but after Sunday he is super-pro-BF now :cloud9: The head MW running the course had the opinion that if you are committed to BF that the best thing is not to have any bottles/formula/steriliser etc and to give yourself at least 4-8 weeks to establish BF.

This is the first time I have had any alone-time for a week. My LO seems appreciative of the relaxing quiet time and is giving me lots of nudges and wiggles after being very quiet for the last 6 days. Hubby, my Mum and 2 nieces will be back shortly and the madness will re-commence :wacko: 

I am feeling quite relaxed for a change so might try and grab 30mins nap time before they all re-appear.

:hugs: to you all and your LO's


----------



## maybebaby3

H&F - try bouncing on a birthing/gym ball that can encourage baby 2 move out of back 2 back position. also sitting the wrong way round on a chair and not spending 2 much time on the sofa.

Jolou - :hugs: it must b terrible 2 c your mum like that. hope all is ok.

Sarahwoo - great nesting! i am shattered after work and have 2 force myself 2 do the bear minimum around the flat!

bexxie - hope it's not wks 4 u!

marta - i cant believe u r just getting 2 buy a pair of maternity jeans now. i can barely do up some of my maternity stuff :blush: am a fat cow!

have been writing reports as need them done b4 baby decides 2 come. things at work v hectic which is not good. i think i may have a bath now. 

who was it that started thetwister ice lolly thing? i am so addicted 2 them now!


----------



## A3my

*bexxie* - not sure if its a good thing or not that the contractions have eased off. you are really going through it! Hope you get some rest and energy back xxx

*babyhope* - not sure about dropping. I got told by LO has dropped into my pelvis becasue he is pressing on my nerves and giving me the goolies :haha:

*frufru* - glad you got some "me time" and enjoyed the BF info in your antenatal classes.

*MartaMi* - sorry about your jeans! i could probably just about fit my bingo winged arm in my pre-preg jeans :haha: 

*H&F* - hope you're OK, sure LO is fine :hugs:

*Maybebaby3* - the twister lolly maniac was me :blush: I seem to have a lot of sweet cravings :) P.s. I a a fat cow too :haha:


----------



## babyhope

Wahhhhhhh:cry: I went to the doctor today and I am not even open a little bit, still tightly closed!!!!

On a brighter note, I only gained ONE pound this week:haha:

I asked my doctor if I went past my due date (the one from the doctor may 6) how long will he let me go, he said he won't so if I dont give birth before may 6, they will probably induce me shortly after. So i told him how they calculated my EDD by a 28 day cycle and I have a 35 day cycle which would put my EDD at May 14, he said it doesn't matter:growlmad: GRRRR.. that is a whole week off, I'd hate to get induced if I didn't have to, sometimes MOST Of the time I can't stand my doctor:growlmad: Hopefully baby will come around May 6, so I don't have to get induced.


----------



## jolou

i think alll the posts i have just read contained chocolate in some shape or form! lol i had a magnum today and oh it was lovely!

thanks for all your comments, i had heard cancer patients tend to get the same way as ian thats why i dont really say much about it to mum and she just puts up with it. sis didnt come round in the end as it got too late so will have a wee chat with mum tomorrow to test the waters and see how things are.

mark took me out for tea tonight to cheer me up slightly, it was lovely! i had scampie mmmmmm, we also made a bet that the corner shop wont sell 90th b/day cards, if he won and they did he would get to do some naughty stuff at the weekend (thats all i had to say since it has been since january for him lol) if i won i got a magnum.... I WON wooooohooo i was dreading him finding the 90th card in there lol i realllly dont fancy any sex right now lol

clogsy wow induced on sunday! how exciting!!


----------



## MartaMi

*maybebaby3* - you're not fat at all :hugs: I'm the abnormal one in here, not gaining :blush: 

Ohh, really sleepy :sleep:


----------



## bexxie

been back to hospital got lovely shift. Am 3cms could feel babes head. Am in bed contracting nicely. Fx)'d xx


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies... gonna read up on all of you in a bit... but no time now. Need to finish my cleaning and laundry. Just taking a quick break to drink my RLT so thought I'd post real quick...

Saw my doctor. I am still not dilated. Still feel firm. Baby is head down, but still floating up high! :( My blood pressure is SLIGHTLY elevated and my feet are puffy. Thats all in a nutshell! Not feeling really happy about all this! Doc says not to worry because its still early... but the clock is ticking. And I want this baby out.... I am so uncomfortable and I soooo want to be done with work already!! 
UGH...

Okay - gotta go - but promise to read up on everyone else in a bit! Hope everyone is good!


----------



## insomnimama

All right; am crap at keeping up with this thread but will do my very best:

*LogansMama* I'm sorry about the lack of news. I too am suffering from the slightly elevated blood pressure / puffy feet thing, but I have puffy hands to match as well. ;) If it makes you feel any better, you are a good month ahead of me so you have to put up with it for less time :rofl:

*Bexxie* You go girl! We are here rooting you on. Sounds like you'll be in full blown labour any second now. I was pretty sure after you described your pains earlier that this was really it, and am happy to be right for once! :rofl:

*Jolou* am sorry to hear about your mom & stepdad. I often wonder what I'd be like with a terminal illness as I have now seen several friends' parents deal with it with such grace, and I can only conclude that I'd be horrible. I have a severe fear of death and would probably lash out at my partner as well, unfair as it is. :( I hope both your mom & stepdad are able to get the support they need during this time. :hugs: 

*Hope&Faith* Good luck with your thesis! You are one amazing mama :hugs:

*MartaMi* Congratulations on finally joining those of us with belly panels. Now: SOOMA!!! :rofl:


----------



## LogansMama

*Emera* - Sooooo happy to hear that you and Roh are doing well! Glad he is nursing good for you too!

*Jolou* - Wow. You have a lot on your plate. Sorry your mom (and family) are having such a rough time. Its hard when you want to help but knowing there isn't much you can do!

*Windmills* - You are already engaged too? Seems like everyone is making progress except me! :cry: I'm so jealous. How does your MW check for engagement? 

*Clogsy* - WOW! Sunday? Excited for you! Hope its quick and easy. At least baby seems to be willing to cooperate! 

*Pixie* - Saturday for you??? WOW!!! Best of Luck! I hope it all goes well! Can't wait to hear these birth announcements!

*Sarah* - Hooray for crossing things off the to-do list! Love it! 

*Bexxie* - I hope baby doesn't make you wait too much longer. Sounds like things are moving along nicely now!! I bet baby will be here VERY soon!! Good Luck!

I have to say - with being the first May Mommy actually DUE - I'm seriously turning green with envy watchin the rest of you beat me to the punch!!! 

In other news - my lack of progress is giving me plenty of time to FULLY prepare for this little man-to-be! Yesterday I got the new drawers for under Logan's bunkbed! I put them together all by myself cause DH was working and I wanted it done! IT took me 3 flipping hours - but I did it. And now today I am FINALLY washing and sorting and putting away all of baby's clothes - now that I have somewhere to put them all! Its a good feeling. Once that is done I will pack up my hospital bag, baby's bag, and a small bag for Logan (he'll be with family while I'm in hospital). Then I can officially say "I'M 100% READY"... and hopefully by that time - baby will be too and will stop making me WAIT!!!


----------



## punch

:( i've been absent from this thread! i didn't realize there was so much discussion going on. i'm going to do some back reading and try to do better.


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning ladies...

Isn't it exciting hearing about all the pending May babies births?!.... which makes me think I really must start to make some progress on my hospital bag. :blush:

I am one of three siblings and apparently we were all early... only by a matter of days but hubby and his siblings were all early by up to six weeks!!

I wonder any of this has any bearing on your own child coming early/on time or late!? In all honesty as much as I am excited about meeting LO I would like to have some time off before the birth when my maternity leave finishes! Aside from anything else, I've got about 40 hours of baby programs on Sky+ to watch!! :haha:


----------



## Cactusgirl

Clogsy - another Maybaby coming this weekend?! OMG it is all starting to feel very real!

Jolou - sorry to hear your family are having such a hard time. I know it is difficult but you are doing all you can given the circumstances and I am sure your mum appreciates it all.

Sarahwoo - just keep reminding yourself it's because he has no sleep he is a grumpy bear!! Nothing to do with you!

Bexxie - loving the phrase 'Am in bed contracting nicely' all sounds very civilized!!

Logansmama - really hoping things start moving for you soon!

Frufru - make the most of the me time!

Martami - cannot believe you were still in your normal jeans up till now! You must have the most amazing stomach muscles!

I think I will probably be working for another couple of weeks. Though I did have a nightmare last night of me in the birthing pool leaning over to my laptop sending an email! - the staff member that is poorly has mental health issues so I told her she needed to go and get rest. She is normally a fantastic member of staff but when she lets things get on top of her she just falls apart. Her family are very supportive and I have been in contact with her sister. I would like her to be off at least for 2 weeks but have told her to take whatever she needs. I will be able to do the work from home and maybe only 3 days a week. But it is more the fact that I will still be THINKING about work etc. I know I won't ever get away with that as it is our business but I was just hoping to have time to wind down.

Anyway I have just been to the canteen and had a sausage, bacon, egg, hash brown barm to cheer myself up!!

Also one of the ladies in the canteen has just found out her DIL is pregnant and they are going shopping at the weekend to order the pram etc. She is only 5 weeks?!?! I was like god I have about 4 weeks to go and I have only just got my stuff!!! The first tri seems so far away now!


----------



## Cactusgirl

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LAST BOX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Officially scared now!


----------



## jolou

yay for last box cactus girl!

oh wow bexxie does this mean we might have another may baby born by the end of the weekend?? oh gosh its all getting very exciting!!

i have no idea if bubs head is engaged or not, they always feel for his head and say its very low down but they always say not much point in checking really as i am having a section...id still like to know tho! lol

anyone else got lots of movements on their hip bone area? when ever im either sat or stood up i can feel wriggling on both sides...lol


----------



## Widger

Such exciting news thinking there may be 3 babies born by this weekend.... Good luck Clogsy and Pixie... and of course Bexxie.

Logansmama - Sorry things seem to be settling as I know you are keen on evicting your little one :) although as you say good news is you were able to get things sorted.

Jolou - I'm getting pokes and prods on either side too. At 32 week appointment baby was head down but now I'm not so sure. I think my little one is in some dodgy position as bum poking up somewhere else and pretty much feel movement all over the place :haha:

Catcusgirl - Congrats on last box :happydance:

PG - I'm on maternity leave now and yes you are right, you do need time to yourself before the baby but I feel by the time my due date comes I'll be gagging for my little one to come out. 

I had one cup of RLT last night and it tasted good. I was told ok to take it from 32 weeks but I read a post about it being ok from 36 weeks?? I didn't think it was supposed to be a problem anyway?

I've got my mw appointment tomo and going to bring up the fact that this little one was big at my 21 week scan.... as you can see hoping for a growth scan :haha:


----------



## A3my

*Go Bexxie!! * - really hope this is it for you :happydance: how exciting! xx

*Logansmama* - they check for engagement by palpating here :) I want somewhere to put my baby clothes! Thats great you have got somewhere. Mine are still in the loft accumulating dust. DH wont let me get them down until after I have finished work - 3 days before I am due! :dohh:

*MartaMi* - dont be :blush: about not gaining! Everyone is different and carries their babies differently too. You'll be so pleased you dont have to lose weight after :flower:

*punch* - dont worry about catching up - just join in now :D we mainly talk chocolate :haha:

*CG* - thats a bummer you have to carry on working but you sound like a nice boss :thumbup: thats crazy about buying a pram at 5 weeks! i would have worried about tempting fate :wacko: your breakfast sounds yummy :D

*jolou* - I get booted on the hip bone - its weird isnt it! Its funny they dont check you for engagement. I know its only meant to be the first baby that engages before labour but I wouldve thought they would want to check you wont go into labour before your C-section?! 

*Widger* - I've just ordered some RLT capsules so I'll be 36 weeks when I start them. Hope you get a growth scan - I had one at 34 weeks and you can really see what LO looks like, mine had little chubby cheeks :awww:

I am pooped today! DH got "The Box" on DVD last night. I thought it was rubbish and wish I'd just gone to bed :dohh: xx


----------



## A3my

oh I forgot *PG* - I think labour can run in families. I was late and back to back and my mum had Em c-sec. Then my first was late and back to back. My friend was born a week early with a 4 hour labour and had the exact same with her daughter so you never know! xx


----------



## Windmills

I hope that's not true Amy :shock: My Mum had a 40 hour labour with me (her first), although I was 10 days early so I wouldn't mind that bit :D


----------



## A3my

Windmills said:


> I hope that's not true Amy :shock: My Mum had a 40 hour labour with me (her first), although I was 10 days early so I wouldn't mind that bit :D

I'm sure Daisy will behave and pop out quick :haha: 10 days early might be good! :thumbup:


----------



## emera35

hi girlies!!!!

Jolou - just lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you

Bexxie - go go girl, best of luck to you! :happydance:

Clogsy - adding good luck to you for the weekend!

Everyone else - keep enjoying the chocolate, i went off it while i was pregnant but now i have a 1kg box of Thorntons sat on my bed with me, yum!

we are sitting here waiting to find out if we can go home! keep everything crossed!!!! MW came and talked to me about contraception today... err lol. funny lady :D i said i thought the 3 tears and 2 hours of stitching and other general carnage would likely be sufficient for a few weeks :haha::haha:

(1st time mums, don't worry btw its not comfy, but its not as bad as you might imagine :) )

Rohan didn't lose any weight since yesterday :happydance: but did lose his cord stump (much easier for nappy changing now, even though they are still too big :haha: ) also had a proper poo :happydance: never thought i'd get excited about poo lol, so proud of my little man :)

Arrghh my boobs are killing me, i look like katie price at the biggest stage of boob lol, feel sorry for Rohan trying to feed from something twice the size of his head :haha:

hopefully next post i make will be from home!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## A3my

*emera* - 2 hours of stitching! :shock: was that a 3rd degree tear? :thumbup: fab news that Rohan hasnt lost anymore weight! :hugs: really cant wait to see pics of him. Enjoy the thorntons yum yum xxx


----------



## jolou

yay emera glad you might be getting home today! cant wait for pics!!!

amy i know my mws are slightly odd, altho they said if i go into labour early i can say i am down for a c-section so maybe it doesnt matter?

as for labours running in families i dunno, my mum went 2 weeks over with her first (tho nowadays i think they would have induced her earlier as he was a huge baby, over 10llbs.) and had a very long labour and in the end her pelvis was too small to push him out but she was forced to with forceps and that suction thing aswel i believe. because of all that me and my sis was born by c-section. my aunt was the same, she was in labour for over 30 hours with becky and ended up needing a emerg c-section as her pelvis was also too small to push becky out. as for my labour with sophie, well it was long as you know and ended with an emergency section, altho they said it was only because of the way she was presenting (which i found out should have been noticed alot earlier during labour not when i had been pushing for over an hr) not because i had a small pelvis...well i am still thinking it might have been my pelvis too but i have no way of knowing.

oh my god im starving, just woke up from an hour long nap, i am now boiling some eggs, just had a packet of crisps and also have a tea cake waiting, along with a brew and a smoothie lol


----------



## jolou

o forgot to mention i had a leaflet from asda this morning saying their baby event is starting soon, april 20th-may 8th i think the dates were, i have so far got my eye on getting a nappy bin for £8, i used one for sophie and paid nearly £30 for it back then! amazing how things go down in price.


----------



## Sarahwoo

Hi Everyone!

I'm 36 weeks today - woo hoo!!!

OOhhhh Emera I hope you get to come home today!! It sounds like you are doing soooo well! Can't wait to see pics :)

Its so amazing to hear of all the May babies getting ready to make their arrivals! Maybe they are going to come along like busses and we'll get lots all at once . . . starting with possibly three this weekend! Can I get my name down for in a week please?!? I really want him to pop out before any stretchies make their appearance and I'm sure they are going to arrive any day now! Come on baby!!

Jolou I got that Asda leaflet today too :) Are the nappy bins good? I was thinking in the day time I'll just use a nappy bag thing and then put them in the bin outside right away, but maybe a nappy bin might be good for upstairs for night time changes . . . urgh I hate not knowing what I'm doing lol!!!

Thats an interesting thought re labours running in the family. I hope so since my mum had, apparently, pretty easy labours with both me and my sister. My aunty had c sections with both her kids because she just didn't dialate and my cousin (her daughter) was the same . . . so maybe there is a connection. Mmmmm maybe I need to ask my mum for more info about when she had my sister lol!!

Well I have the afternoon to myself again, hubby has gone to some sports event with people from work. Not sure what my plans are really. I could do with going out but I'm not sure if I will . . . I'm starting to struggle now and I feel a bit vunerable going out on my own. I really could do with going out though, maybe I should just give it a go.

Hope everyone has a lovely afternoon :)


----------



## laura4disney

Jolou - i got this too, there seem to be some great deals in there!!! It doesn't seem that long ago that they had their last one, and back then i could walk around Asda without waddling. 

Bexxie - that's great news, best of luck!!!! Hope you're ok!!!!


I am so tired today, thinking a lazy day is in order and LO wont stay still, every time i get comfy she changes position, her favourite trick seems to be kicking me in the ribs. Fun times!!!! xx


----------



## laura4disney

OOOO I just noticed last box too!!!!!!!!! Woop Woop


----------



## jolou

I used to change Sophie downstairs in the day (if i was ever in lol ) when she was a little older but at the start i was always taking her up to the nursery to change nappies and so the bin came in handy but we didn't empty every night, apparently they can hold about 30 nappies and so we wouldn't empty it until it had a fair few in, because of that tho it did smell when we opened it, so now if we do buy one i will make sure mark empties it every night/day for me (i have a weird thing about emptying bins! makes me heave soooo much).

I am also gonna make more of an effort to change Harrison upstairs, if anything its for the exercise for me lol i was far too lazy after having sophie! lol


----------



## jolou

yay for last box laura!

yea i think the last baby even was in feb? wasnt as much on offer around here tho, hopefully they have more in this time around.

ergh i need to move but can not be bothered one bit! i had loads of go in me yesterday but today..ergh


----------



## A3my

*Jolou* - eeek, sounds like rubbish labours run in your family! I dont blame you for having a planned section. My friend did after a traumatic emergency one first time round and she said it was lovely, all relaxed and nice and she came home the next day! thanks for the heads up on the baby event :happydance:


----------



## jolou

ohhh id love to come home the next day! lol cos i am going in on a friday it means id be in over the weekend, its the weekend sophie is home and i feel awful thinking of her being at home without me lol seems daft i know since she will have mark and they are both staying at his parents house (mainly so mark can go wet the babes head...) and sophie is looking forward to it and i know she will be eating properly lol just in a way i wish it was the week so she would be in school during the times she cant come and see me.


----------



## jolou

hey amy i just noticed u will be in the last box i think tomorrow!


----------



## A3my

yeah, she said she recovered/healed much better with it all planned and got herself up and about in the afternoon. I would be the same about Sophie and yes you shouldnt worry becasue she will be fine but I know exactly what you mean. Its the mum-guilt :D Is Mark really going on the lash the night after he's born? :dohh: :haha:

I think you are right but I am scared of the last box :wacko: hehe. I remember saying I thought you were heavily pregnant when you got to 34 weeks, now you are 37! thats insane :haha: I need a reality check hehe. xx


----------



## laura4disney

I just got a bath thinking after i would feel all fresh and motivated....That didn't work all i want to do is lie on the sofa and eat rubbish! Not a very productive day, maybe tomorrow??? I need to start washing all the baby bedding, i keep complaining to OH that we are not ready yet as i haven;t washed her bedding, his answer know is "stop moaning then and do it" which i guess is right. 

Also haven't packed my hospital bag yet either, ooops, really should do this...has anyone else done theirs yet? I remember thinking at 25 weeks, i will do this at 30 weeks and be realy organised...guess that went out the window! xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Laura I feel like that today too, just can't be bothered lol!! I'm going to have an hour of doing stuff and then just put my feet up I think. If I've had an hour doing things I won't feel so bad about chilling, can't relax knowing I need to hoover etc any way lol!!

I've packed my hospital bag but I need to go through it and make sure I've got everything, and add some stuff etc.


----------



## laura4disney

Hehe well glad to know its not just me then!


----------



## Melanie09

Hey i'm new but have a pink bump and expecting on the 9th :) x


----------



## jolou

amy yes he really is going to go out the friday night...im not that impressed by it to be honest! can he not wait till maybe saturday night? at least the baby will be over a day old! lol i dont want him coming to see me in hospital hung over so i have told him he is to have only 2 beers and thats it cos visiting starts at 10 for him and i want him there bang on 10!! mum said he will change his mind once harrison is here but we will see.. his 2 mates who have had babies done the exact same thing, came home and went had a few drinks..men lol

laura i have been the exact same, i thought having a nap this morning would have motivated me to do something, even if it was just putting some washing on but its still there in the basket lol Mark tells me the same thing as you OH "just do it instead of moaning it needs to be done" he always has this attitude, if i moan i need to loose weight "well do something about it then!" charming men sometimes lol

i have things in my bag for hospital but its not organised really, still need to put makeup and toiletries in it and since i know the day i am going in i can do that at the time. Harrisons bag is already sorted tho..i think lol


----------



## jolou

hi and welcome Melanie!


----------



## babyhope

Hi Ladies! I finally feel like I am finally getting prepared for the baby! The crib is up, the hubby and brother put up the baby's dresser last night, now I am just waiting for my baby shower!!!

Since I went to the doctor yesterday and he said I was still tightly closed I think I am going to force myself to have more sex:haha: This pregnancy has completely turned off my sex drive!!!


----------



## jolou

sex drive??? whats that again?? i vaguely remember something of that nature around november time? lol


----------



## hope&faith09

Evening ladies - hope you have all had a lovely day. 

I seem to be dashing about everywhere today. I have no idea if baby is engaged at all anymore and whether things down there are starting to loosen but i have been getting the odd stinging sensation is that normal? 

Welcome Melanie your due the same day as me ... how is your pregnancy going? 

My hospital bag is packed ish although it says on the list my midwife gave me to take comfy day wear i thought I would just wear Pjs while I was in! 

Hope you are all ok x x x


----------



## MartaMi

*insomnimama* - I don't know if it was ment like that but in estonian "sööma" is to eat and you said sooma. Guess it was ment but you just don't have right letters :thumbup: Thank you, that was so sweet :cloud9: Told OH to get me sandwiches :haha:
*Cactusgirl* - yep, tomorrow I'm going to buy my first mat jeans :happydance: Sending an e-mail while in labour :haha: 
*Cactusgirl, laura4disney* - hooray for last box :happydance:
*Melanie09* - welcome :flower: 
*babyhope* - I'm the one torturing OH every night with my sudden wantings for sex :haha: Like an addict already :haha: 

Students had their defence of surveys today :happydance: My student did it and I'm so happy. Don't have to go to school anymore :happydance: 
Tomorrow I have mw appt and after that I'm going to city to buy mat.jeans. Actually I don't know if I'll cope wearing them cause I hate when jeans go higher than my hips, especially on to my stomach :dohh: 
And now "Maid in Manhattan" :happydance:


----------



## Windmills

Marta, get under the bump ones, I'm the same! 
I got my cot today, it's gorrrgeous! I'm in denial about being 35 weeks tomorrow, that's like.. Properly pregnant!
Jo I can't believe you've only got 2 weeks til your section, that's scary!
Happy last box CG, I want mine to hurry uup. 
My hospital bag isn't done at all. I have a nightie and reeeally thin dressing gown for labour, and then another set for after the birth. That's it! And I only have them because I was in Primark the other day and liked them, and the other set were a present last year and were far too big!


----------



## babyhope

jolou said:


> sex drive??? whats that again?? i vaguely remember something of that nature around november time? lol

I know! I thought I just wouldn't want it in the first tri, but NOPE I don't want it at all....I hope after the baby comes I'll start wanting it again:haha:


----------



## babyhope

MartaMi said:


> *babyhope* - I'm the one torturing OH every night with my sudden wantings for sex :haha: Like an addict already :haha:

You sure got a good pregnancy going on....not getting fat and wanting sex:haha:


----------



## A3my

Hi *Melanie09* :wave: welcome to the May thread.

*Jolou* - men indeed :nope::dohh: hopefully he'll stick to two (can men really do that though:haha:)

*MartaMi* - thats great you dont have to go to school anymore. :thumbup:

As for nookie, I do want it but I feel like a big blob and so I'm happy to go without. DH reckons its wrong with the baby in there anyway! :haha: I have no idea how I'll get my body back to a state where I can face it :haha:


----------



## Melanie09

I have had hardly any sex drive all pregnancy and in the last week it has just gone through the roof, i think its just because my hubby isnt about!! Blooming typical lol xx


----------



## LogansMama

Evening ladies. I had a very productive day today. After work I went and got a pedicure. Then I walked a mile home - (stopping half way at the playground so ds could play for a few). Hoping the walkin might help baby get out!! got home and cleaned up my garage - AGAIN. Did the dishes. Working on laundry... busy busy busy. Love it. I wish this baby would come so I could just CHILL OUT!!!



babyhope said:


> jolou said:
> 
> 
> sex drive??? whats that again?? i vaguely remember something of that nature around november time? lol
> 
> I know! I thought I just wouldn't want it in the first tri, but NOPE I don't want it at all....I hope after the baby comes I'll start wanting it again:haha:Click to expand...

Just a warning - the ONLY downside of BFing, is that for many, it kills your sex drive. SOOOO - if you plan on BFing, just keep that in mind! You may still NOT be interested!



A3my said:


> they check for engagement by palpating here :)

I still don't understand. Whats palpating? My doc had to do another U/S just to tell me if baby was still head down!


----------



## insomnimama

What? Wow. You need a new doc. :rofl: Palpating is "by feel". Your doc should be able to tell what position your baby is in just by touching your belly. As for checking for engagement, they will usually check by wiggling the head a bit just above the pelvis, and sometimes will do an internal check at the same time to confirm. Getting a U/S to check if baby is head down is like getting a jumbo jet to go to the corner store. :rofl:


----------



## LogansMama

Thats USA for you! LOL. She did feel (didn't realize thats what palpatating meant - hmmm - learn something new every day)... and she said she thought baby was head down but that we could check just to be certain. Docs here won't say anything unless they are sure... plus - they seem to love doing U/S at my office. I think I've had more than 10.... :)


----------



## modo

Hi girls! I have a scan today at 2pm. I am so excited about seeing my little boy again :happydance: and I will let you all know how it went :)


----------



## MartaMi

I'm so happy that my mw has trainee with her almost all the time. She explains so much that even I will be smarter :haha: I know how to feel his positsion etc although it's hard to do because I have such a small bump. Trainee is always having trouble with me but mw says it a good practise for her.


----------



## Windmills

My midwife explains everything she's doing in detail anyway, and my family nurse taught my mum how to palpate my belly :lol: I can sort of feel myself though!
35 weeks today :wohoo: this time is 35 days I'll be here moaning about why she's still not here!!


----------



## A3my

Morning, TGI Friday! :yipee: I am totally sluggish and pooped today.:sleep:

Happy 35 weeks *Katie* :hugs: I'm in the last box today. too scary by far :wacko: still doesnt seem real to me! :nope: x


----------



## jolou

morning!

had the worst sleep ever! everytime i wanted to move my belly ached sooooo much, and i had god awful wind which was probably what was making it ache, at one point i was actually worried it was a contraction lol

mark is off out tomorrow night for a friends birthday, i have told him he should only have a couple just incase i do go into labour since i have had more niggles lately..wonder if he will lol i remember him complaining about his mate still drinking a month before his baby was due.

good luck with the scan modo!

dunno what to do with myself today, thanks to my lack of sleep last night i have no energy yet again, think i might go sort the farm out on facebook then just potter for a while lol maybe il perk up if i actually get moving??


----------



## Moongirl

congrats on 35 weeks katie!! :happydance:

well i got a lovely surprise last night. my mum and dad came and gave us a present - a tumble dryer!!!! We'd been thinking of getting one to make the washing/ironing burden a bit less so they got us a little half size one. Am so chuffed! wish it wasn't sunny today so i could have a bash ;)

Thanks for the info on the ASDA baby event girls, i wimped out of buying stuff at it last time because i didn't feel far enough along, so hopefully i'll be a bit more proactive this time ;-) Although, just as a warning, i bought the tommy tippee closer to nature manual breast pump last week in Morrisons and it was £15 (i think!) and it is £25 on the ASDA website (tho this might come down when the event starts properly??) So not everything is a bargain!

right better get on!
:hugs:


----------



## Smidge

hi ladies just wanted to let you know that i got a mama tens machine rental voucher for £10 in asda pharmacy it is a full four week rental with free 2 week extension.


----------



## jolou

is it wrong i am looking forward to britains got talent? there has been sod all on tv on saturday night i am lookin forward to it lol oo and then its x-factor!! lol

random i know but just watching this morning where they are talking about it lol


----------



## Sarahwoo

Morning All!

*Katie* congrats on 35 weeks!!! 

*Modo* good luck with your scan!! I haven't had a scan since 20 weeks - sooooo long ago!!
*
Jolou* I'm with you on the bad nights sleep . . . . I was just tossing and turning all night again, if it wasn't my bump hurting it was my hips or my back. I ended up getting up early and I've been pottering about doing some jobs - laundry, cleaning, caught up on some e-mails etc. Now I've got headache, argh I can't win!!! 

*MG* Great news about the tumble dryer - I couldn't live without mine!! I'm sooo naughty, I even use it in the summer because I'm paranoid about spiders getting in stuff when its on the line!! We never had one at home but we got a little half size one when we moved in here and that got me addicted, I now have a super dooper one that does all sorts that I dont understand lol!!! Ahhh, I love tumble dyers!!

My hormones are all over the place at the moment, I have done nothing but cry for about two days and I feel shocking, everything is really getting to me and I just don't feel like I can deal with stuff :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning ladies!!!

Yay for Friday!! :yipee:

(Amy I think you and I are the only ones that appreciate Fridays anymore... just you all wait until I am on maternity leave... I will be celebrating every day off work!! :haha:)

Katie... congrats on reaching 35 weeks!! 

Jo... enjoy your farming!! :)


----------



## Janny Wanny

hey ladies :) how is everyone feeling today

i slept in today sooooo tired still tired but prob over slept lol


----------



## jolou

oh dont u just hate that when u have too much sleep and end up feeling worse for it

i just had a scary realisation..... this time in 2 weeks if i am first into theatre Harrison will be in the world! ok panic attack is to commence! lol think i might go iron his bedding...


----------



## Sarahwoo

Moongirl said:


> congrats on 35 weeks katie!! :happydance:
> 
> well i got a lovely surprise last night. my mum and dad came and gave us a present - a tumble dryer!!!! We'd been thinking of getting one to make the washing/ironing burden a bit less so they got us a little half size one. Am so chuffed! wish it wasn't sunny today so i could have a bash ;)
> 
> Thanks for the info on the ASDA baby event girls, i wimped out of buying stuff at it last time because i didn't feel far enough along, so hopefully i'll be a bit more proactive this time ;-) Although, just as a warning, i bought the tommy tippee closer to nature manual breast pump last week in Morrisons and it was £15 (i think!) and it is £25 on the ASDA website (tho this might come down when the event starts properly??) So not everything is a bargain!
> 
> right better get on!
> :hugs:

Just checked my Asda baby event leaflet and it's showing that the tommy tippee manual breast pump will be ten pounds in the event :) The electric one will be fourty pounds, but will only be available online rather than in store.


----------



## Windmills

Jo that's scary :wacko: And 2 weeks tomorrow it's going to be May!!!


----------



## laura4disney

Jolou i cant wait for Britains got Talent too!!!! It means there will be something to watch on telly!!!!

And as for having that Friday feeling, i still get it too, i think its because i know it means OH has the next 2 days off and all the things i cant do through the week i can get him to do hehe!!! We need to sort out our conservatory this weekend, it became a bit of a dumping ground over the winter and i want it to be all lovely for when LO is here and people visit. So that should be a good weekend hehe!!! 

Hope you're all ok today, i feel a lot more motivated today, done some washing and cleaning already but about to sit down with a cup of tea and biscuits could ruin that motivation hehe. xx


----------



## Windmills

Hmm, I want biscuits! I actually want to go shopping, I got £500 backpay of my MA this morning, but I don't really know what to spend it on :shrug:


----------



## Windmills

Actually, no. Biscuits feel more urgent. Maybe Hobnobs, or Maryland chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## laura4disney

I had hobnobs, but then i dropped one in my drink .... bad times!!!:dohh:


----------



## Windmills

Oh that's sad :( I wish I could be bothered to get dressed :blush: I feel really lazy today, I'm usually out by now but today :nope:


----------



## abz

hey everyone. another mammoth catch up!! i really must try and get on here more!!

has anyone heard from bexxie? have i missed her having her LO?

great to hear from you emera :D

hope everyone else is doing ok today?

well curtain pole is up in baby's room. now just need to alter curtains which is today's job. although i haven't quite managed to be bothered to do it yet :D

OH got a letter from work this morning saying that as he was off sick after the bank holiday (and man was he sick) they wouldn't be paying him for the bank holiday unless he produces a sick note. which of course we would have to pay for because he wasn't off long enough for a sick note. are they allowed to do this? am so angry with them. they'll pull anything to get out of paying somebody what they are owed!! so have asked him to check how much money they are withholding from him. of course they gave him the letter on the day we didn't receive the money so we're really short. he gets paid weekly. thank god i sent him to the docs when he was off!! so that's my rant for the day.

bump is being rather quiet at the mo. bit more active today but she must be doing some growing. put on a lb at slimming world this week. irritated as i have been good as gold!! resisted pizza like you wouldn't believe all week and still gained a lb. gah!! ha. should expect it i suppose with a baby growing in there, ha. 

have bought most baby essentials now. even remembered muslin squares and baby towels yesterday, ha. i wanted one of those bucket style baby baths... until i saw they were £20... for a bucket!! has anyone ever used them before? also wonder whether you'd be able to clean the baby properly with all the mucky bits being at the bottom of the bucket...

abz xx


----------



## A3my

urgh today is dragging. 

*Jolou* thats crazy exciting! wow 2 weeks! I like BGT too, there is nothing on TV at the moment.

I'm being good and eating grapes. nothing fits me anymore and I'm worried about doubling in size over the last few weeks! I havent had chocolate for 2 days now and I think I'm over the worst of the withdrawal effects :haha: I'm going to pack a Boost in my hospital bag though! (if I ever get round to packing it :blush:).

Any news from Bexxie anyone? x


----------



## Moongirl

abz said:


> i wanted one of those bucket style baby baths... until i saw they were £20... for a bucket!! has anyone ever used them before? also wonder whether you'd be able to clean the baby properly with all the mucky bits being at the bottom of the bucket...

i saw them in John Lewis the other day and showed hubby who hadn't heard about them before - oh the look on his face was priceless!!! :haha: that 'you want to bath baby in a £20 bucket?!?' look! Kept me giggling for quite a while :) But i have to say when i saw the online video a few months back i did think it seemed cute!

:hugs:


----------



## Moongirl

Amy, i'm on a bit of a grape kick at the moment too, they're sooo lovely just now! but i've just followed that up with some dairy milk, so am feeling guilty :blush: well done you! do you think you'll be able to resist that boost in your hospital bag though? it wouldn't last an hour in my house :haha:


----------



## A3my

haha *Moongirl* - thats the reason I havent bought one yet :haha: It will be a good test though! I might get one this weekend :haha: I love grapes, I was drinking grape juice a lot too but it made the heartburn worse :(


----------



## Moongirl

has anyone else been getting kicks/movements so big that they're actually verging on painful? or is it just me? owwww! :(


----------



## A3my

I have! I was going to post that :) its like he doesnt have enough room and is trying to bust out :trouble:


----------



## bexxie

still nothing girls-got appointment with consultant after crying down phone earlier,so hopefully induction next week FX'd,they did say did I want to go on maternity ward for rest as SPD is so bad i can get my knickers on now without help

will let you all know
xx


----------



## abz

good luck bexxie. do you think you'll be better off on the ward or in the comfort of your own home? at least then you are in the right place when things kick off!!

i have started getting incredibly painful bashes to my cervix. stops me in my tracks, usually accompanied by some kind of pain noise, ha. 

went to alter curtains. managed to cut them to length and iron one before back started majorly complaining and i realised i haven't really eaten today :S so having a very late lunch or a very early dinner...

abz xx


----------



## Cactusgirl

Modo - how do the babies look now they are so big - can you only see bits at a time?

Logansmama - wow you really keeping yourself busy busy busy!

Moongirl - yay for the tumble dryer!! It will be a godsend!

Sarahwoo - sorry you are feeling down

Jolou - wow 2 weeks?!

Bexxie - good luck with getting an appointment

A3my - I am loving the grapes still. Have done for ages now! Good job they seem to be permanently BOGOF in Tesco.

Re those bucket baths - would a £2 bucket from B&Q do the same thing??

Well ladies I am feeling................surprisingly good?!?! I don't understand it?? Apart from painful between the legs from the SPD - I think I actually feel better than I can remember in the whole pregnancy. I am not feeling exhausted and don't feel like I need to nap or else will die, despite still not sleeping properly etc. I have felt like this for a few days now and have been working really long hours with that staff member off - getting into the office about 7:30 and working through till at least 18:30. This is the earliest I have finished!

I don't understand it!! But not going to complain - sure it will all change!
My MIL broke her arm yesterday and it will be imobile for at least 3 weeks so she is gutted in case she cannot hold LO when he arrives!! What timing!!

Well this weekend I am off to a Roll Your Own Sushi party (no raw fish!) tonight for a friends birthday, tomorrow will be doing baby stuff like putting stuff together, shopping etc, then Sunday have the marathon 6hour NCT class!!

Anyway better go and get ready!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies. 

Well i now have a week to get this dissertation done and so far its going ok but obviously I have serious baby brain so having everything proof read by someone else! 
Im off to the beach tomorrow for a picnic and then back to the work on Sunday its been a hectic week! Cant wait to hand everything in on Friday I think I will be so relived. 

Is anyone else finding they are wet down there alot of the time? I feel like its constant and now have to put a pad in. Is this normal? 

Thanks Guys hope your all ok x x x


----------



## A3my

*Bexxie*- poor you! :hugs: thanks for letting us know, we're all thinking of you!! xxx

*CG* - I didnt know grapes were BOGOF in Tesco!!! :thumbup: glad you are feeling good xx

*Abz* - I get those sharp feelings in my cervix, the hospital told me its where the baby has dropped and is pressing on a nerve. :wacko:

I am so slothlike today I cant even be bothered to think what to have for tea. maybe a lazy omlette... bleurgh xxx


----------



## Windmills

H&F - I've been like that for a while, the joys of pregnancy huh!
CG- Apparently that can be a sign of impending labour within the next couple of weeks? Fingers Xd for you (as long as it's 1 week and 2 days away so you;re 37 weeks :lol:)

I've still been itching like mad, no real appetite, bouts of nausea, horrendous heartburn/acidy type reflux and (TMI!) had pale stools. However, I haven't had a call back about my bloods? So guessing I'm all clear for OC and just getting the symptoms for some reason!


----------



## Windmills

Ooh Amy I'm the same with the laziness. I'm having cauliflower cheese and boiled potatoes :blush: I didn't even want to get off the couch this morning, my Mum had to peel me off to walk up to pick her car up from the garage :lol:


----------



## jolou

evening!

bexxie thanks for letting us know how ur getting on, i was thinking about you today!

hope&faith i am constantly wet down there, it gets me down some days, since january i have not been able to go a day without some sort of pad on! if i try it one day i end up having to change underwear half way through the day. i certainly dont remember this with my first pregnancy!

i have finished my cot! done the bedding and put it on but omg it killed me, as i was making it look all nice tho i kept thinking how i will have to take off the nicer blankets at first as they are just too big for a newborn, then started to wish we had a moses basket lol. i dunno what to do, i told OH and he asked how much are they, i explained it turns out expensive cos you buy the stand separately then he made me realise we wouldnt need a stand, in the day we would use the carrycot from the pram which comes with a stand, in the evenings we would put the moses basket inside the cot, i just dunno what to do now! typical i think of this when i have 2 weeks bloody left lol

are we all having a slugish week? it seems like all of us have mentioned not having any go in them at some point lol


----------



## Windmills

I say get one if you want one Jo! You've got the same pram as me haven't you? So that's a good point by your OH about not needing a stand! Argos do them from about £15 or so I think aswell xx


----------



## jolou

i think i might mention it to mark again and let him think it was HIS idea ;) always works a treat i have done it so many times the last few weeks lol


----------



## Windmills

:rofl: I did that about the baby's name! Bad Katie! V, as a typical man, much prefers everything to be his idea. So at first I talked about certain names to get them in his head, and after a few weeks he said 'What about Daisy?' which was my very favourite! I was thrilled my little plan worked :lol:


----------



## jolou

haha my mum does it aswell. I mentioned a few months back about maybe getting rid of the surround sound since the remote control doesnt work anymore (its about 7 yrs old) and cant get a replacement, his face was the look of horror but every now and then id drop it in to conversation. last weekend when he was sorting all the wires out behind the tv unit he said "think i might pack this stuff up and stick it in the loft" i couldnt help but laugh to myself, i knew if i planted the seed it would work ;)


----------



## Windmills

:rofl: I think all men must be SO easy to manipulate!


----------



## LogansMama

Oh girls.... I'm so sick. You probably read my other post. Ugh. I went to L&D this morning with bad vomiting. They kept me and treated me for a while. Got me feeling better and sent me home. 

I was told to call back if I started getting nausea again... which I have - but I am not vomiting yet. I was able to eat some rice and chew some ice too... so I have something in my belly.

For the past hour or so I have been getting pretty consistent contractions 7 min apart. Not too painful - just uncomfy - but fairly steady. I really feel like this is the start of things... My doc is not convinced. She seems to think that the contractions are due to irritable cervix from dehydration and vomiting. We'll see. 

Hubby is at work so I'm all alone. Feeling really nervous. Trying to relax.


----------



## Windmills

:hugs: :hugs: Hope you start feeling better, AND that this is the start of labour for you!


----------



## Windmills

Scary thought- if Pixie and clogsy90 are induced this coming week, and Bexxie's LO comes- and possibly yours LM- we could have SIX May babies by next weekend!


----------



## modo

Hey girls! My scan went well and the baby weighs 6lbs exactly. It was lovely to see him again :) I think this was my last scan so the next time I see him it will be for real. 

I also think I had my first exprience with Braxton Hicks. I was at a Tex Mex Resturant and I felt this tightening in the bottom of my bump. I could barely say my order! I got up and went for a walk and it stopped. That's BH right?


----------



## A3my

*Logansmama* - I read your update. Poor you :hugs: what a shame your DH didnt stay to help you - especially as you've been in hospital! What a sweetie Logan is though, bless him x

*Katie* - that is scary about more babies coming! :wacko:

I think I feel sluggish becasue I just feel huge, hefty and awkward. People still keep saying "oh you;re only just showing" but I just feel enormous and I've put on about half a stone in a week being a fat piggy. I ate two muffins after tea as well :blush: big milk chocolate and strawberry flavoured ones :dohh: 

to top it all off a mosquito has bitten me right at the top of my fat chafing thigh! :dohh: x


----------



## modo

*cactus girl* the baby looks closer to a newborn in scans that are 30+ weeks. As they are quite squished at this point you will find it's harder to get a clear scan pic. My LO had both hands across his face and so the sonographer sent 
me away to have a cup of tea. When I came back he only had one hand on his face so we managed to get some decent pics.


----------



## A3my

*modo* - Thats great your scan went well :) I had a scan at 34 weeks and got a lovely pic of his face. you can really see what they'll look like dont you :) xx


----------



## babyhope

:happydance::happydance:36 weeks today:happydance::happydance:

I am so excited tomorrow is my baby shower!!!


----------



## insomnimama

I am at 33 weeks today :hissy: On the bright side: only 6 more weeks to go!


----------



## melissa2332

hey everyone im suppose to have my baby may 11 but i had to have a growth scan cause the baby was marsuring bigger then what she was suppose to so i had it done and she is 8lbs 7ozs at 35weeks 6days on monday im now 36weeks 3days and my dr wants to take her early at 38weeks 3days cause she is so big by c-section cause this is my first baby and she is to big for a naural birth i just to say im scared to death and i cant wait to see my baby but i just wanted to let u guys know what is going on thank u


----------



## maybebaby3

Pussy Galore said:


> Morning ladies!!!
> 
> Yay for Friday!! :yipee:
> 
> (Amy I think you and I are the only ones that appreciate Fridays anymore... just you all wait until I am on maternity leave... I will be celebrating every day off work!! :haha:)
> 
> Katie... congrats on reaching 35 weeks!!
> 
> Jo... enjoy your farming!! :)

I am also celerating fridays still! so glad it's the weekend!!! only 2 more weeks at work - unless baby decides 2 come early!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

it's horrid weather 2day. we were hoping 2 go in2 spain but dont think oh wants 2 now coz of the weather but i really dont feel like spending the day stuck at home. still have my year 3 reports 2 do though and want 2 get them done 2day as dont want 2 end up in early labour and have 2 do them at the hospital!!! hope u all have a wonderful weekend :hugs:


----------



## Windmills

That's a shame maybebaby :( the weather is looking good here so far!
I think I'm going to man up and buy some bits for my hospital bag today, and maybe a bouncer or something!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Windmills said:


> CG- Apparently that can be a sign of impending labour within the next couple of weeks? Fingers Xd for you (as long as it's 1 week and 2 days away so you;re 37 weeks :lol:)

OMG REALLY?!?!!? I really need to get to 38 weeks for my home birth so will be keeping legs crossed till then!!

Hope&Faith - I am constantly 'damp' down there and it has increased alot over the last week or so :blush:

Modo - great news about your scan and how cute about covering its face!

Maybebaby - the weather is lovely here. At least if it is bad where you are you might be more inclined to stay in and get the reports done.

Had good time at the party last night - the sushi was yummy! My friend had 4 tiny 7 week old kittens and DH was soooo cute with them cuddling them etc - I told him I hoped he would be the same with LO!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!


----------



## maybebaby3

i looked at my ticker and started 2 panic when i saw 20 days are left so i told OH hoping 4 some nice words of reassurance and all he could say was 20 days til hell! nice! he went back 2 the bedroom and is sleeping again! guess we're staying in then!

katie - happy shopping!

CG - glad u enjoyed your sushi party!


----------



## Janny Wanny

hey all :)


----------



## PhoxiestFox

Hey ladies, just popped by to say hello!!! :) I hope ur all keeping well

CG- the MW at my antenatal class said about bein damp all the time could be ur waters and to watch out for that feeling!! :) 

I dunno whether its just me, but im miserable at the moment, I know im only 36 weeks but im seriously SERIOUSLY fed-up!!!!!!!!!! 

I want to just have this baby now , i swear i cant wait til 14th May!!!! I get so frustrated wen I feel little pains and stuff and I just wish it was labour pains!! 


Does anyone feel like this too? how the hell can i just try and put it to the back of my mind for a while??? grrr


----------



## maybebaby3

took a pic wih my web cam of my enormous bump! feel like a beached whale! 37+1 2day :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







StillCap0011.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## maybebaby3

do you guys have any opinnions on whether u perfer the name aaron or owen?


----------



## rach2010

oooooh can you add me on here too please!!! Ive been browsing here for a few weeks but havent had the internet on the pc, so ive only just registered.

Boy, due the 21th May!!

And hello everyone!! :thumbup:


----------



## bunnyhop

maybebaby3 said:


> do you guys have any opinnions on whether u perfer the name aaron or owen?

I love aaron x:thumbup:


----------



## PhoxiestFox

I love the name aaron too :)


----------



## LogansMama

I like Owen.


----------



## maybebaby3

logansmama - how r u?


----------



## LogansMama

Well - The doctor was right. Apparently it was just a 24 hour bug and not the start of labor - as I am feeling much better today. Still not 100% (just dragging now) but no more vomiting or anything - TG!

Really thinking about going for a massage today. Can't afford one - but really want one and feel like I deserve one!


----------



## LogansMama

Oh- and Maybe - I still dont think you should use Aaron because like someone else posted - you already have Erin, and they sound the same.


----------



## Mrs A

I like Owen too :)


----------



## modo

I like Owen :)

Aaron and Erin sound too similar but Erin and Owen sound good together without being confusing.


----------



## babyhope

Morning ladies!!! Today is my baby shower, I am really excited! I won't be on until later tonight and hopefully I'll have some pictures to post!!! Gotta go, today is going to be busy!


----------



## Taurustot09

i like Aaron too, was almost DS2 name :)

Diane ( 37 weeks today yay!)


----------



## Sarahwoo

Babyhope: Hope your baby shower went / goes well!!!! 

LM: Glad you're feeling a bit better - go get the massage, you deserve it!! Its worth it if it makes you feel better :)

Katie: hope you had a nice shop!! Make sure you tell us what you bought!!

Phoxiest: I feel just the same, miserable! I'm more hormonal than I have been all through this pregnancy and little things really get to me. I also seem to be getting very good at making mountains out of molehills!! Hubby has done a couple of things lately that normally I would be absolutely fine with, or at least reasonable, but I get all paranoid and its horrible. I feel like I'm loosing my mind lol!!! Do the crazy hormones go after birth? Please tell me they do lol!!!! Also getting very impatient for baby to arrive!!!! Not long for us now though honey :) (I'm due May 13th :))

MaybeBaby: Lovely bump! I like Owen too, very cute. We still can't decide on names :)

Well I've actually had a lovely day today which I really, really needed. Yesterday I went shopping with my parents which was nice but ended up all stressed and upset again in the evening (mountains and molehills I'm sure). So today I just wanted a nice day. With the weather been so nice we decided to go to Nostell Priory (national trust property) for a walk around their gardens and a cuppa, it was sooooo nice! Its lovely there and only ten mins away from home. We has a lovely time, we're NT members so I think we might go all the time when baby woo arrives, its gorgeous for a walk around on a nice day. Then we called at the garden centre and bought some plants, called off at a little furniture shop we both like having a browse around and saw the perfect dresser for our kitchen - we've been after one for ages but every one I see isn't quite right - the only other perfect one I've seen was in Cornwall when we were on hols last summer but we would have had to hire a van and driven down from Yorkshire to collect it!! So I am soooo excited to have found this one, its going to look so lovely in the kitchen!! To make it even better the shop owner said she'd had it a while because everyone who looks at it decides its too big for their kitchen, so she knocked some money off without us even asking!! We're going to collect it tomorrow, I can't wait!!! So then we came home, I replanted all the hanging baskets, hubby cut the grass and got the patio set out, so it feels very spring like now and I'm feeling much better than I have for ages - yay!! Lets hope it lasts, I'm so tired of been sad and paranoid and tearful.

Hope everyone else has had a lovely day :)

xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Oh, almost forgot, does any one else remember Button Moon? I LOVED it when I was little and the DVD is 1.97 delivered on Amazon at the moment!!! I've bought a copy so that baby can watch it when he's old enough :) I think you get ten episodes, not sure how long they are though? I bought Bag Puss the other week too :)


----------



## LogansMama

babyhope - Have fun at your shower! Hope you get lots of good stuff! I'm sure you will - you have LOTS of people coming!


----------



## insomnimama

MB I like Owen :)

Glad you're feeling better LogansMama


----------



## Windmills

maybebaby- I prefer Owen :) 

I bought all my stuff for my hospital bag (sort of, I'll definitely think of more!). Still need a thin pink dressing gown, but quite a long one? and some summery type slippers. It's feeling a bit close today, I think because my stepbrother's girlfriend had a little girl this morning (jealous!) 
It doesn't feel like a Saturday AT all!


----------



## jolou

evening ladies

hope you all had a lovely day in the sunshine!

glad your feeling better logansmama.

i quite like Owen maybebaby but Aaron is lovely too, which do you prefer?

Sarah i used to lovvve button moon, i bought it for Sophie a few years ago but she hasn't seemed very interested lol. Also it sounds like you had a lovely day!

Today we went into Chester to go to the bear factory with Sophie, we said she could choose a bear for her to give to Harrison when he is in hospital. We thought she would choose the one that looks similar to hers, she has been saying she wants him to have the same as her for weeks, once in there tho she went for the most expensive one lol but we did say she could choose any bear for him, she picked a lion which is out for the world cup and has the england 3 lions emblem on the foot, she then wanted an outfit for it... i gave in (i dont normally) and let her choose a top, she chose a liverpool football top and i let her choose something for her bear which ended up being some pink pumps.. her bear was a boy up until yesterday lol so mark paid for the bear and i paid for the top and shoes, surprisingly mark didnt moan lol. She now keeps asking if she can get more outfits for her bear and a wardrobe that she seen... oh god what have we started! hopefully by the time its her birthday she will have forgotten? lol

this evening im home alone with sophie, mark has gone to a friends bbq, i didnt fancy it since it started at 6pm and i was shattered from all the walking about town and food shopping later on, decided on a take away for tea but really didnt enjoy it :( booooo i could just drink a bottle of wine!


----------



## jolou

oh lordy i just read the post form mrs a about pixie! yay another may baby, its getting exciting!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Oohhhh just seen the other thread - Pixie's had her baby!!!!! Sounds like a fab short labour too, I want one like that!!!! Can't wait to see pics and hear how it all went!! Congrats Pixie!!!!!

Katie glad you had a good shop, I've been shoving things in my hospital bag for ages but I really need to empty it all out and see exactly what I've put in there and what else I need - maybe a job for tomorrow :) 

I don't think it feels like a Saturday either - it feels like a Sunday!! I do forget what day it is now I'm on mat leave though, very confusing for my poor baby brain!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

OMG Jolou a cold glass of wine would be soooooo nice!!!!!


----------



## Windmills

Oh too many babies born around me today, I want mine :( 
Congrats again Pixie, I'm glad it all went well!


----------



## Windmills

Rose and lemonade would be the best!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Windmills said:


> Rose and lemonade would be the best!

You are not wrong!!!!!

We can drink a little bit while breastfeeding can't we???????


----------



## jolou

its the main bloody reason i didnt go to that bbq! id be so jealous of them all sat in the sunshine having a nice cold glass of wine! that non-alch stuff aint the same on some days lol

im now a little bored cos bgt has ended and i am too tired to get into the prisoner thats just started but its far too early to goto bed lol


----------



## jolou

Sarahwoo said:


> Windmills said:
> 
> 
> Rose and lemonade would be the best!
> 
> You are not wrong!!!!!
> 
> We can drink a little bit while breastfeeding can't we???????Click to expand...

im afraid i have no clue on that front!


----------



## Windmills

I think so Sarah, I haven't read too much into it because I'm not BFing, but I'm sure I've seen girls on here who are BFing going on nights out etc! 
Oh Jo, I think I'm turning into an old woman, I'm considering going to bed :blush:


----------



## jolou

christ its bad when we are thinking of bed at 9:30 on a saturday night... lol


----------



## Windmills

:rofl: I know, this time last year I would have been counting down to finish at F&B around 11 so I could go home, get ready and go out for the night! How life changes :lol:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Ahhh I'm sure a glass won't hurt, I'm not a big drinker anyway but after seeing all out garden looking nice today I'm looking forward to those nice summer nights sat out with a nice glass of something cold!!

There is just nothing on TV tonight is there!! I've put Run Fatboy Run on but I've seen it before so I might see what I've got on sky plus.

Just realised I haven't had any tea yet . . . oops!!


----------



## jolou

i hate saturday night tv now lol u could usually bet there would be a decent film on somewhere but nadda! ive seen run fatboy run too, i think it was the first film i seen with mark...awww lol


----------



## Windmills

Me too Sarah, I keep having lovely thoughts of BBQs and wine and lemonade :wohoo: 
I'm watching Run Fatboy Run too but can't get into it at all, I want to watch Casualty on Sky+ but need to wait for it to finish first.. I'm such a geek!


----------



## LogansMama

Evening ladies. 

Just heard about Pixie! Good for her with such a short labor. Soooo hope I get one like that! 

Yes - a glass of wine while BFing is fine! 

I'm actually considering having a glass today or tomorrow - I've heard it can make baby want to come out!!! I don't know though... we'll see.

Just chilling out right now... my ds is at his cousins. Not much to do with him gone.

Hope you all have a great night. TTYL....


----------



## jolou

you know u can watch still watch it through the planner as its recording? ive done it a few times with glee.... yes im a big GLEEEK


----------



## jolou

logansmama i had contemplated sticking a budweiser in the fridge tonight but couldnt be bothered! if the weather is just as nice here tomorrow i might do it.

and omg i just noticed my bruise is still there on my arm from the blood test last monday! its sooo ugly!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Windmills said:


> Me too Sarah, I keep having lovely thoughts of BBQs and wine and lemonade :wohoo:
> I'm watching Run Fatboy Run too but can't get into it at all, I want to watch Casualty on Sky+ but need to wait for it to finish first.. I'm such a geek!

Katie I was saying just the same to hubby today - he kinda ruined the picture by laughing and saying 'yeah and a screaming baby . . . ', I had to remind him that our child will be perfect - of course :)


----------



## jolou

men are lovely arent they ;)


----------



## Windmills

Jo, I didn't know that at all :dohh: What a div :lol: 
Sarah, Vinny said something similar. I had to remind him that our baby is going to be happy all the time and never cry!!


----------



## muddles

Congratulations *Pixie81* that's 3 darling babies of May that have arrived now. How exciting. Hope I manage to keep on top of the new babies arriving, please put a post on here if I miss any as I'm a bit dopey at the moment. 

Nothing exciting to tell you girls. My house is spotless and so is my car, hospital bag all packed (and then repacked as I wasn't sure if I had everything in it), feel like I have done everything now. Having loads of BH, period pains on and off and lower back pain. Don't think the baby is in any rush to go anywhere though and just likes to tease me. :lol:

I have two bottles of wine chilling in the fridge for once I have had the baby and plan on having one glass each day for a few days as Im sure I will feel pretty tipsy after only one glass. :rofl: I will time my glass well though so have it soon as I have fed baby that way it's out of my system before next breastfeed. 

Hope you are all well and having a good weekend.


----------



## Sarahwoo

jolou said:


> men are lovely arent they ;)

 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Windmills

Muddles you sound WAY too organised! Also, please could you change me on the first page from katie_xx to Windmills? :)


----------



## jolou

muddles i have been getting alot of BH and period type cramp, mine are all in the evening mainly in the middle of the night which freaks me out! i end up panicking myself lol i think he just being cheeky with me tho.

i have a bottle of sangria waiting for me once harrison is here


----------



## Windmills

I want my first alcoholic drink to be a frozen strawberry daquiri! :cloud9:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Windmills said:


> I want my first alcoholic drink to be a frozen strawberry daquiri! :cloud9:

Mmmmmmm!!!!!


----------



## insomnimama

ME TOO MUDDLES. Sorry, had to write in all caps, that's how much I want one. :rofl: 

Congratulations, Pixie!!!


----------



## muddles

*Windmills* I did that a while ago didn't I? You posted about someone you know being able to tell who you were so when you changed your user name I changed the first page....well I thought I did, have I changed the wrong person? Have you down as 21st May. Sorry if I have done the wrong person.

Funny how as we have got further through the third trimester our food cravings talk has changed to our alcohol cravings :lol: I now want wine, sangria, cocktails, pimms.....basically anything that anyone has mentioned on here or that I have seen on tv. That reminds me Crabbies alcoholic ginger beer keeps being advertised and I really want that now too.


----------



## Windmills

Haha, no, I'm just a nuisance :dohh: Just didn't check and didn't realise that people generally have more common sense that me :lol:


----------



## muddles

Windmills said:


> Haha, no, I'm just a nuisance :dohh: Just didn't check and didn't realise that people generally have more common sense that me :lol:

There is every chance that when I read why you changed your user name that I changed it on the first page but didn't think to mention it to you :lol:


----------



## A3my

evening all - shesh just realised the time you're probably all alseep in the UK!

*Melissa2332* - your baby does sound big. good luck with the c-section, sure you'll both be fine.

congrats to *Pixie* xxx

*Logansmama* - glad you are feeling better, sorry LO isnt on the way afterall though!

*Maybebaby* -Your bump is impressive but you look fab too, not fat at all! x

*Babyhope* - hope the shower went well xx

I decided to get the baby clothes and bedding down from the loft and wash it all today, much to OHs disgust. ended up having a row about it. He really thinks I should wait until my due date :( xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

A3my does your OH not realise you might be a bit busy on your due date? Or that you might want to put your feet up rather than do laundry? What's the harm in doing it now??

Men!!

Mine was the other way around - from about 24 weeks he was pestering me to pack my hospital bag 'just in case'! The other day he asked if I was going to put it by the door - I was like honey, we won't be in such a hurry that we can't pop upstairs and grab the bloomin bag!! Bless!


----------



## A3my

Haha, put it by the door :dohh: they are funny. Saying that I did forget my bag with my first! :haha: I'm worried we'll forget the car seat becasue he says it has to stay in the loft until the day. x


----------



## Sarahwoo

Oh I can sooooo see us forgetting the car seat!! Luckily we're only about 5 mins away from the hospital so hubby can just pop home for it . . . and everything else we'll probably forget lol!!


----------



## A3my

hehe, thats lucky you live near :thumbup: cant believe how close its getting now! people say "oh you're a pro" but its nearly 9 years since I had Holly. I feel like a newbie


----------



## Sarahwoo

I know, I can't believe how close its getting either, I just can't imagine what its going to be like - both the labour part and been a mum! Its soooo scarey but obviously very exciting!! I just can't really get my head around it!!! I keep seeing photos of peoples little babies on here and thinking OMG - there is one of those kicking my ribs!!!


----------



## LogansMama

Why is it that the closer we get the longer it seems to take though???

I am sooooo impatient! :roll:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Tell me about it, I've been so good and now I'm soooo impatient!!

When I get really bad though I think of all the things I want to get done before baby arrives and that sorts me out lol!! I'm almost afraid to get it all done though - I have no idea how I'll distract myself then!!


----------



## LogansMama

Don't worry - you'll keep thinking of more stuff to do!

I thought I was done. I have even packed my bag. I literally only had one more thing on the "to do" list - install the carseat. But then today I decided - I better get Logan a haircut too - cause who knows when I'll be able to get back to the hairdresser. And I also thought I better go bring the car in for an oil change... (thats for tomorrow). Oh - and I better get the bills paid cause I don't want to forget later... and I should probably grocery shop and stock up the freezer and pantry - so at least their will be food in the house... 

I keep coming up with random crap now!


----------



## Sarahwoo

You are soooo right - there will always be stuff to do :) And to be honest I doubt I'll ever get everything on my lists done anyway!! Wishful thinking :)


----------



## modo

It does seem to be taking forever now that I am getting closer to my due date.

I started NCT classes today and found them interesting (DH was bored out of his mind) but the people there just did not seem to have much in common with us. They mainly stuck together which was sad. I was hoping to make friends :( Oh well the next one is on Tuesday and maybe it will be better!


----------



## LogansMama

modo - Maybe everyone just needed a class to warm up first. NExt week probably will be better.


----------



## modo

Thanks for that LM I am sure you are right :)


----------



## insomnimama

Just out of interest- in what way did they not seem to have much in common with you? :hugs: Hate joining something where it feels like there is already a group established.


----------



## modo

I guess this could be purely hormonal of me but it just seemed like the women there took one loo at me and decided I was not their "type". It has been a warm weekend and was under the impression (wrongly) that the class would be held at the park (she meant the lunch break) and so DH and I had dressed quite casually and brought our little dog with us. The woman were all dressed in smart/casual (like I dress for work) and were all wearing makeup. So I guess I felt awkward which did not help.

Plus we were late getting there because DH decided to ignore the SatNav's advice and so the class had already started.


----------



## insomnimama

*Sigh* They need to get over themselves. :hugs: Wouldn't it have been fun if it HAD been at the park? :)


----------



## modo

Yeah it would have been great! Esp because this class seemed more of getting to know each other. 

I am going to try and stay positive! The next class is on Tuesday and it's women only so I am going to try and get the "dresscode" right ;)


----------



## melissa2332

oh yes the dr thinks when i have my baby by c-section on the april 30 that she maybe 10lbs im scared and i think cause she is so big she dont move much cause she is so big but it worrys me when i dont feel her move or it well be a very little movement but i cant wait


----------



## Sarahwoo

Morning All!

Well I can't bloomin sleep, its driving me mad!!! I thought after all my walking around and fresh air yesterday I'd sleep like a log last night but no such luck :( Fell asleep at about 2am, I woke up at just after 4, tried to get back to sleep and ended up getting up at about half five as I was just getting mad with myself lol!! Hubby has just got home from work and is playing on his x box, think I'll try to get to sleep again when he goes to bed. I just want to sleep!!!!

Modo its a shame your NCT class didn't go to plan . . . it will be better on Tuesday :) Don't let it put you off or anything, like you say stay positive and be yourself. We're not doing NCT as there were none held locally, and my main reason for wanting to do them was to meet other mums to be but since they would have been about 20 miles away at least I didn't think I could justify the cost. I did hope I'd maybe make some local friends at the NHS classes but as everyone takes their OH's no one seems to talk to each other!!

Oh, and what is it about men and sat nav???!!! They rave about how good it is and then ignore the bloomin thing lol!!!


----------



## Windmills

My antenatal class was the same! Firstly, it's in a really horrible area (has anyone noticed that the best childrens centres are in awful areas?!), and all the women there were kind of hippyish :shrug: I was hoping to meet some nice people but so far no good!


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning Ladies - 

Modo - our first nct class was a little awquard but after a couple of sessions people really started to get to know each other and now all the ladies are meeting up on Tuesday for lunch so hopefully your sessions will chill out a bit! We found on the first session everyone went to make an impression but after that everyone was more casual! 

Sarah - Sorry you didnt sleep very well I have been having that and it puts me in such a bad mood i guess my body is getting ready for the sleep depreivation when bubs is here! 

As for things to do list ... my list is sooooo long! This week the pure aim is to get my work done and handed in for uni! Then i have revision for my final exam and then i can get onto all the stuff that needs to be done around the house ... think i will do a room a day! 

I seem to have significantly reduced movements over the last couple of days ... think i may ring the midwife later for a bit of reassurance as something doesnt feel right. 

How is everyone today? x x x


----------



## maybebaby3

morning all!

hope&faith - hope that baby wakes up a bit and puts your mind at rest!

probably going 2 be another boring day here. OH gone out 2 play squash and then prob won want 2 do anything 4 rest of the day. things r not very good on the OH front at the moment. he blows hot and cold and 2 b honest i dont know if things r going 2 work out between us any more. it's really sad. :cry: i dont know where i stand any more. 1 minute he says he loves me and the next he says he doesn know how he feels any more. :cry: i'm such a mess.


----------



## Sarahwoo

Windmills said:


> My antenatal class was the same! Firstly, it's in a really horrible area (has anyone noticed that the best childrens centres are in awful areas?!), and all the women there were kind of hippyish :shrug: I was hoping to meet some nice people but so far no good!

OMG Yes - there are two childrens centres around here which both have great reputations, but both of them are in horrible areas!! Hubby has already said I'm not allowed to take his car lol!!


----------



## LogansMama

maybe - I'm sorry about your OH. I really am. I feel like he needs a good kick in the head. Do you think he just needs to be on meds of some sort? Is he willing to go to a doctor about his moods?


----------



## Sarahwoo

H & F Hope baby gets a wriggle on - litterally!! They do like to worry us don't they, mine is such a bloomin wriggler but I still panic if I haven't felt him move for an hour or so - the poor thing then gets poked until he kicks! I guess I only have myself to blame when he doesn't sleep for long when he's born!

Maybebaby I'm so sorry to hear that things are not good with your OH :hugs::hugs: It must be a very tough thing to have to deal with at the moment, with everything else on top. I hope things work out for the best for you, whatever happens. :hugs::hugs:

Well I went back to bed at about 7 and thank goodness managed to get some sleep. I woke up at about 12 so thats not too bad - thank goodness I;m not still working because my sleep pattern is soo messed up. I've got most of todays housework done and now I'm just waiting for hubby to get up before we can go and fetch my new dresser - woo hoo!!!! Then its going to be a case of lots or rearranging in the kitchen - not so fun but I can't wait to see what it looks like when its finished!!

Anyone else got any plans for today?


----------



## modo

Thanks for all the feedback girls! You are all really nice :)

*Maybebaby *I am really sorry that your OH is being so difficult right now. He really should have some consideration :hugs:


----------



## MartaMi

*Sarahwoo* - my hormones are making me so sad. Have been it for whole morning today. I'm not afraid being mum because I have had experience with OHs' kids. LAbour is the thing I'm not waiting for :haha: 
*Windmills *- oh yeah. What ever I want OH to say/do I'll get it. And that is not just with OH. They are so predictable :haha:
*modo* - really great that yourscan went well :thumbup:
*maybebaby3 *- that's such a cute bump.
*rach2010* - welcome :flower:
*muddles* - as for alcohol I want pure vodka shots. In think in the summer when it's my birthday I'll make a couple of days pause from BF to have some shots on my birthday :happydance: 

At first, mw appt went really well. 
When went to mat.shop shop-assistant helped me choose and try jeans and when I was paying she said welcome to pregnant women world while patting on her bump. I answered that have been there for 35 weeks already and she was amazed :haha: 
This weekend has been crazy. We had so much to do but haven't done anything actually.
And last, our trip to China is 90% done deal :happydance: 1st-10th July we'll be in Shangai. EXPO 2010 :happydance:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - well lo still hasnt moved so rang the midwife as i seemm to be very wet down there as well and have had some pain. So off to see her at 6. 

Sorry to have a rant but i need to get it out my system! We had OH's son this weekend which was lovely and relaxed but now im in pain and cant actually drive to the hospital myself we rang his ex to ask if she could come and pick him up as im not keeen on being on my own etc and it will take oh nearlly 3 hours to drop him off and get back. She told him that i was being pathetic and i should just get in the car as-well if i didnt want to be on my own and that she wouldnt come and get him. It just seems so pathetic she cant even help out this once and i am so annoyed as oh has had to go and drop him off so i will have to get a taxi. 

Anyways im going to go sort my stuff out so im ready to go out.

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## Heidi

ahhh three babies born already!!! I wonder if my LO will show early?


----------



## LogansMama

H&F - Thats BS about the Ex. She could have at least offered to meet him half way or something.... what a bitch.


----------



## insomnimama

Aw H&F that's just mean :-( You'd think she could help out given you're in labour. Anyone else would. Really disappointing how relationships can make people lose all sense of perspective. :hugs: Wishing you well, & hoping it's the start of labour for you.


----------



## insomnimama

MartaMi- no need to miss a couple of days of breastfeeding for a few vodka shots, unless you go WAY overboard like this guy. :rofl:

https://break.com/index/drunk-guy-confuses-pants-with-his-shirt.html?matchid=


----------



## Pussy Galore

Afternoon ladies!!

It has just taken me over half an hour to catch up with this thread!! :wacko:

Maybebaby.. I'm so sorry to hear that things are still not right with OH.. :hugs:

Hope&faith.. good luck at the hospital, fingers crossed for you :hugs:

And huge congrats to Pixie :happydance: and a two hour labour!? I didn't know there was such a thing!!!!

I have had such a busy wknd that I haven't even had time to pop on here! We had our parentcraft classes at our local hospital yesterday and they were really good! One chap fell asleep though much to his Partner's embarrassment!! The Tour was great and I had a long chat with the mw about a possible water birth (the birthing pools were fab!!) and it all looks possible now, as long as I continue with a low risk pregnancy!! :happydance:

We then had our End of Season Hockey Dinner last night and I managed to stay until the very end... at 12.30am!! Shattered today though! And the hockey club bought hubby and I some lovely baby gifts!! :)

And today we've been doing more gardening!!

Early night tonight I think and then only seven days left at work!!:yipee:


----------



## LogansMama

Oh yea - I forgot to mention...

I was really surprised, but when I went to the hospital the other day, I noticed that they have a great big tub in the labor rooms. I don't think I could have a water birth (doubt they allow it), but at least I can sit in the tub while laboring if I want to! 

Unless my doc insists on keeping me hooked to a monitor or something I guess....


----------



## modo

LogansMama said:


> H&F - Thats BS about the Ex. She could have at least offered to meet him half way or something.... what a bitch.

DITTO! I am sorry but that is pretty hateful. Far from you being pathetic SHE is:growlmad:


----------



## MartaMi

*hope&faith09* - what a bitch she is :growlmad: Can't figure out why those ex-girlfriends have to be like that. 
*insomnimama* - OMG, that was really good. I laughed like crazy and even kids came to take a look although OH had just put them into beds :haha: I guess I'm not planning to get that drunk :haha: HAve to show that to friends :thumbup:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Evening All!

H&F your HO's ex sounds like a complete cow - like others have said what it is with these women?? Hubbys ex wife has been SUCH a bitch in the past . . . now we just don't really have anything to do with her (hubbys son is 15 so we just make arrangements directly with him). I had to laugh though, when hubby told her we were getting married a few years ago she said 'Tell Sarah Well Done' . . . he couldn't stop laughing when he told me, wierd woman!

Hope all is okay when you get checked out honey, keep us up to date when you can :)

Matia you're making us look like lightwieghts with your Vodka lol!!! There's me a Katie with our wine and lemonade, I think I'd be drunk if I just sniffed Vodka at the moment!!

LogansMama the big tubs sound fab!! In our hospital some rooms have baths, some have showers, and there is a seperate birthing pool. I'm just going to see how it goes, I mind end up just been a chicken and screaming for an epidural and staying on the bed lol!!!

Mmmm, which reminds me, I still haven't written my birth plan!! Think I'd better get a wriggle on with that!!! Has everyone else done theirs?

PG good to hear your parentcaft class went well!! That would be my hubby falling asleep lol!! I've got my next class on Wednesday, on my own :( but I'm still tempted to talke my mum lol!!

Well my nesting has certainly been busy today!! We collected the new dresser and then spent ages sorting out the kitchen and stuff - I'm soooo pleased, it looks faab and I can't believe how much stuff fits in it!! Yay!! I'm absolutely tired out now though, I'll be so mad it I can't sleep tonight now!!!!!

Hubby has two days off after today, I'm trying to talk him into decorating the living room. The poor thing, he'll be glad to go back to work!!

x


----------



## babyhope

Hi ladies! My baby shower went awesome yesterday, but I was sooooooo exhausted I did not post any pictures last night. So I am today:thumbup: I got SOOOO MUCH stuff! It is a good thing I only had about 3-5 outfits to begin with, because I got about 150 to 200 outfits yesterday, SO MUCH CLOTHES. I am so glad the baby's dresser is already up, now I have to start washing! Half of the clothes are newborn and 0-3 months, which really worries me as I know baby will grow out of them fast, the other half is ok they are 6 months and up. I am thinking of trying to exchange some of the newborn clothes for bigger sizes because I got so much, and the tag says 5-8 lbs, my last baby was 7 pounds 8 ounces, so I am not even sure if the newborn clothes will fit:haha: I also got wash cloths, diaper bags, pampers, bottles, socks, shoes, crib bedding, swing, bouncer, high chair, stroller, tummy mat, baby bather, first aid kit, blankets....ALOT. 

So here are some pics...the first two are my cake
https://i43.tinypic.com/2d6kyaf.jpg https://i41.tinypic.com/2z4xnpi.jpg

My presents before they were unwrapped...
https://i39.tinypic.com/1z3sdwp.jpg

Trying to get a picture of all my gifts together....and then one of just the bigger stuff...
https://i40.tinypic.com/dh76le.jpg https://i42.tinypic.com/autl42.jpg

Here are the baby clothes all piled up and the other is them organized by size...
https://i42.tinypic.com/iohhmb.jpg https://i40.tinypic.com/ammo9.jpg 

Well I am gonna be super busy trying to organize everything, but I was so excited to share some pics with you ladies!!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

WOW Babyhope!!!! Lucky you - thats amazing!! Sounds like you had a fab time, it must have taken absolutely ages to upwrap all those pressies!!! I'm so jealous - why can't we have babyshowers lol!!!!

I'm starving but I can't be bothered to cook!!!! I need to think of something quick and easy, think I might need to go and have a snoop around the kitchen :)


----------



## babyhope

Sarahwoo said:


> WOW Babyhope!!!! Lucky you - thats amazing!! Sounds like you had a fab time, it must have taken absolutely ages to upwrap all those pressies!!! I'm so jealous - why can't we have babyshowers lol!!!!
> 
> I'm starving but I can't be bothered to cook!!!! I need to think of something quick and easy, think I might need to go and have a snoop around the kitchen :)

Thanks Sarah! LOL...it did take a long time to open the gifts, it was a little awkward having 50 people stare at me while I opened gifts:haha: 

I'm starving too but I am eating leftover pizza!


----------



## hope&faith09

Thanks for the support ladies. well im back from midwife and all was fine but just need to keep an eye on the wetness incase its waters leaking. OH's ex is an idiot apparently they cant afford the fuel ... but they can afford to get married, go on honeymoon and try for another baby which is annoying as she cant even look after the child she has. 

anyways im off for a bath and a relax have a busy week ahead. x x x


----------



## jolou

evening ladies,

glad everything is ok H&F and erghh some women are so horrid!

babyhope you lucky duck with all those gifts! i think we may have the same bouncer! lol

i am tired today and emotional and sophie has pushed every button possible leading me into tears yet again! first off she got up and came downstairs on her own, fine usually she just watches the tv but i normally hear her and listen to everything she is doing, this time i didnt hear a peep and never woke... well omg she tried to make her own breakfast, i let her do it usually if i am with her but never on her own and now i know why! there was rice krispies everywhere, even in the milk bottle??

later on she went with mark to his parents to pick up the carseat for the baby, his dad loves his garden and grows all sorts of flowers and if sophie asks will cut her a few to bring home, this time she didnt ask and brought one in, they told her not to get anymore, she goes out and picks 5 more all from the middle, which apparently your not supposed to do?

once home she could not keep still and nothing would entertain, i ended up saying just go up and play in the bedroom for half an hour, which i later regretted... she decided to get my pantyliners and stick them to the bath, toilet, sink and my wardrobe... arghhh so that was it she banished to her room with it shut (she thinks if its shut she is missing something downstairs). i went up later once she was allowed back down and had to get her back up to tidy up her mess which ended up with everything being shooved in her wardrobe, it was as i picked up a few things from her dvd pile i noticed she drew all over the wood of her bed! arghhh needless to say i ended up crying lol 

so after all that i am now chilling with a cuppa, wishing it was something alot stronger like jack daniels and coke!

how are you all today?


----------



## Sarahwoo

Aww Jolou sorry to hear you've had a tough day - it sounds like Sophie has been a real handful, bless her. How old is she? Tomorrow is another day though honey, hopefully it will be a better one :)

H & F good to hear that everything was okay at the midwife :)


----------



## jolou

yes thank god tomorrow is monday and she is in school all day, hopefully she gets rid of some energy! shes 5 1/2, i am thinking she is playing up more as its getting closer to baby coming, theres that and now her dad has a g/f, its the first one since me so she has never known him to have any girlfriends, whereas me and mark have been together since she was 3 so its all normal to her, i think all the changes going on at the mo is maybe making her act up.

She did say a rather cute thing to mark when they were in the car tho, she knew i was home alone and said "mummy is home alone with harrison in her belly!! what if something happens and she is all alone" bless her


----------



## Windmills

*Jo* Sorry you've had a hard day with Sophie, hope tomorrow is a bit better :kiss: Infact, is she back at school tomorrow? Peace at last :lol: 
*H&F*- I think it's in the script for exs, particularly ones with a child to your OH, to be nightmares :lol: I'm convinced! Vinny's ex is a psycho, she won't let him see the kids (he's going through the court but because of his slip before xmas it's a lot lot harder than it would be otherwise), and she found me on facebook and tried to add me.. and then added my best friend instead to try and find out where we go in town! This was about a year ago but I was really freaked out, she's scary and the type of woman who wouldn't think twice about glassing someone for no reason etc, so really didn't want her to know what I look like!
Glad it went well *Babyhope*, SOO many presents! I'm jealous!

I can't remember anything from the last page :blush:


----------



## jolou

the more i read about people and their ex's who have kids i start to think the whole thing with me and sophies dad is a rarity! we dont argue over things, we agree on alot of things most the time and we are both really flexible when it comes to having to change things when it comes to sophie. the only thing i have had a problem with is recently her dad has a new g/f, sophie only just met her over the half term so doesnt know her really at all, he had his g/f stay over last wednesday, which is his night with sophie, i just felt it was a bit soon for him to have his new g/f stay whislt sophie was there, sophie only met her once after all, but maybe i am judging from what i did with sophie and mark, he didnt meet her untill we had been seeing each other for about 2 or so months, he would come see us on a saturday or sunday when sophie stayed home and didnt stay over untill sophie was totally used to him which took a month or 2.


----------



## Windmills

I think that your way is the right way Jo, but I also think that men in general introduce their new partner really fast. My Dad met a new girlfriend when I was 10 and moved her in within a month, and she moved back out a few months later and I never saw her again! It was really confusing!


----------



## hope&faith09

It worked the other way for us! Dave used to have josh for weekends and I didnt stay until everyone was happy ... mainy the ex as she had big issues so it took about 6 months but it all worked out better as he got used to me etc. Whereas she mmet a guy on the internet and basically moved him in a week after they started dating ... which is when all the problems with his son started, he is good with us but a nightmare for them as he has no respect for the new man etc. I think it can be hard with ex's but some people do make it even more complicated and difficult.

The thing she keeps saying it that when I have the baby her, her boyfriend and son are going to come visit in hospital so he knows whats going on ... Im really not comfortable as I dont want her near me or my child as she doesnt need to have anything to do with her. But then they make me feel like im in the wrong for feeling like that.


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies. Just made myself a fresh pineapple shake. Hoping it might start something off - even though I know its said you need to eat like 7 for pineapple to work. At this point - I'm trying everything. At the very least - I had heartburn earlier and it seems to have worked to ease that up. UGH. I can't believe I'm going to work tomorrow. When I woke up so sick on Friday morning - I really thought I'd have had my baby by now! 

Jolou - Sorry about Sophie giving you a rough time. Sounds just like something Logan would do.... but he is not quite 4 yet. I think you are right - she is probably acting out due to all the changes going on. She should be perfectly capable by now to pour her own cereal - at least without making a HUGE mess... (maybe a small one). And the coloring on the wall at her age is unacceptable! Wow! I probably would have cried too! 

H&F - Glad your appt was okay. I'm surprised your MW couldn't tell if it was your waters or not. My doc swabbed me with something then looked at it under a microscope I think - and she could tell right away that it wasn't. They also have a little paper test thing they can do (if there is enough to test... )

Babyhope - You did GREAT at your shower! Good for you! Thrilled for you!


----------



## babyhope

Jolou- So sorry Sophie is giving you a hard time, I would have a cried too. When did you and Mark split up, did I miss a post? I'm sorry:hugs:


----------



## DWandMJ

Tried out a new recipe today for chocolate peanut butter cheesecake... So damn yummy and no one to share it with since dh doesn't like cheesecake. I'm gonna have to take it to work so I don't eat the whole thing myself


----------



## LogansMama

DW - wish you lived closer. That sounds delish!!!


----------



## insomnimama

You know, cheesecake contains cheese. Which contains protein. As does peanut butter. As women who are growing little bodies and brains, we NEED to eat a whole peanut butter cheesecake from time to time. :rofl:


----------



## Windmills

Insomnimama, I love it!


----------



## Windmills

Oh, and LM, I honestly believe I could ear 7 pineapples in a 24 hour period :blush: I loveee them. And I crave fruit these days which I'd odd.
If Vinny doesn't stop snoring, I'm going to hit him with a cricket bat.


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning ladies!!

Serious Monday morning blues today after such a wonderful wknd!!

Will pop back and catch up on posts from yesterday... but nice to see we are back on the topic of food!!

I seem to be popping on to this thread more these days to see if we have anymore May babies arriving!!! :happydance:


----------



## Cactusgirl

Logansmama - at least there was a reason why you were feeling poorly even if it was not labour. Glad you are feeling better.

Maybebaby - I prefer Owen but only coz I knew a horrid Aaron! Sorry to hear your OH is being an arse again. It really does sound like he needs some kind of help. 

Phoxiest - oh my goodness, Katie told me that having loads of energy was the sign of imminent labour and now you have told me dampness might be my waters?! I AM NOT READY YET!!

Sarahwoo - sounds like you had a lovely day and yay for money off the dresser! I loved Button Moon!

Pixie - Congratulations!

H&F - what a cow! Seeing as she has a child of her own you would think she would be more understanding?!

Babyhope - OMG HOW MUCH STUFF?? How lucky are you ?! Sounds like you had a great time!

Jolou - Sorry to hear you had such a bad day with Sophie (but I could not help sniggering about the pantyliners - sorry!)

PG - your hockey night sounded like fun!

Well weekend went well despite being so busy. On Saturday we visited MIL who has broken her arm. She is feeling sorry for herself and gutted she won't be able to cuddle LO when he arrives. What with my mum in Romania and DH mum with broken arm we are not doing too well with grandmothers at the mo.

We then went to visit DH friends who have 3yr old twins and they are fostering a baby who is now 2months (had her since 4 weeks) goodness me! The baby was actually lovely and quiet and slept the whole time - the twins though?! They were so into everything and noisy!! It did make me laugh though when the girl said she needed the loo as she had been trumping in her knickers and her twin brother asked if she had pooed her pants?! 

Yesterday we had our 6.5hr marathon NCT session which actually was really good and even DH said he enjoyed it which I was shocked at! We covered how to bath and change a baby, looked at different patterns of sleeping/eating/crying that babies can do - this was quite interesting there were 7 24hour periods showing a sleepy, hungry, crying, fidgety etc baby. And it turned out they were all from the same baby at different stages?!
After lunch we then went through different stages of labour, when to call mw, pain relief, birth plans etc. And the biggest shock of the day DH turned to me and said can I do that? I said what - and he pointed to a birthing plan where it said that the hb should be given the option of cutting the cord!??! This is the man who told me at 12 weeks he did not think he could be in the room when I was giving birth and after going to a couple of NCT classes he is now considering cutting the cord!

I would be over the moon if he felt he could - but to be honest I am just blown away he is even thinking of TRYING to consider it!! And he is now fully supportive of my decisions to not cut the cord till it stops pulsating and if able to do that not giving the vit k injection when before he was completely against it!!


----------



## Windmills

Not sure if anyone's updated- we have another May baby! Bexxie had her little boy yesterday, I'll leave details out in case she wants to announce it :)


----------



## MartaMi

*Bexxie* - congrats for your little one :flower: 
*Babyhope* - OMG how much stuff. I'd go crazy organizing these for real :winkwink:


----------



## Janny Wanny

hey guys.... how it goin??

is anyone getting scared yet?? i am terrified lol


----------



## A3my

Hi everyone, what a glorious sunny weekend! So nice to get out and get the first hint of a sun kissed glow on my chubby chops :haha:

I have serious Monday blues now :cry::hissy::sad2: only 4 weeks left at work though :cry::hissy::sad2:

*Jolou* - I wonder why I bother on days like yours with Sophie. My girls have days where they are just non stop naughty like that and by the time I've got them to bed I feel awful becasue I've spent the whole day cross with them! Hope you have a better day today.

*H&F* - Sorry to hear about your OH ex, glad you are OK though x

*Maybebaby* - Thats sad your OH is being like that again, he sounds very selfish. :hugs: 

*Logansmama* - hopefully it wont be long for you now :hugs:

*Katie* - I've got a real fruit thing going on. I keep buying the ready cut fresh pineapple from ASDA and munching all day on it yum!

*CG* - great news about your OH!! thats wonderful. My OH still wont touch my belly and says he still feels indifferent becasue it doesnt seem real there is a baby in there - I hope he feels something when he's born! He says he thinks he will :wacko:

*Jannywanny* - nope I'm still in denial that its going to happen! :dohh::haha:

*MartaMi* - yey on the maternity jeans and sorry you had an emotional day. Hope you're feeling better. 

Anyone else feel like they are puffing up? I know I've put on weight but my face is so puffy, I really hate having to be seen in public now :(


----------



## hope&faith09

Yay another May baby! Congrats bexxie. Im very jelous now! 

Hope everyone is having a nice day ... I have been productive this morning, working through putting more info into my literature review and sorting references out, fingers crossed I have a productive day as I cant wait to get this done and handed in! 

x x x


----------



## Widger

Congrats to Pixie and Bexxie. Can't wait to hear all about it girls xx

My little one is head up again, it won't stop wriggling around in there. I thought it was supposed to run out of space :haha:


----------



## Smidge

congratulations to pixie and bexxie i am so jealous can't wait to meet my baby! look forward to piccies! x x


----------



## malpal

Just caught up with the news on Pixie & bexxie. Huge congratulations to you both xxx

The may babes are coming slowly and steadily now!!!! How exciting.


----------



## Cactusgirl

Bexxie - congratulations, looking forward to the details!

A3my - my feet and hands are well puffy now. I have been wearing loose slip on shoes for a while now but even they leave marks on my feet now when I take them off! My toes look like chipalatas!


----------



## insomnimama

Congrats Bexxie! Can't wait to hear all about it! :crib: :cloud9:


----------



## muddles

Thanks *Windmills*. Not seen a post saying she has had her baby so hadn't updated it. Will put baby's name and weight once I see her announcement. Congrats *Bexxie*.

Nothing to report here but am getting a bit annoyed with people phoning or texting to find out if baby is here yet. Grrrrrr no I still have two weeks until my due date so go away annoying people. Am ignoring the phone.


----------



## A3my

*CG* - glad its not just me! yeah my feet/ankles/cankles are bad too :haha: chipolatas! that just like mine! 

*Muddles* - I had that with my first, then when I went 2 weeks overdue I almost ripped the phone out of the wall :haha:


----------



## muddles

A3my said:


> *CG* - glad its not just me! yeah my feet/ankles/cankles are bad too :haha: chipolatas! that just like mine!
> 
> *Muddles* - I had that with my first, then when I went 2 weeks overdue I almost ripped the phone out of the wall :haha:

I have a feeling I may just do that! I am hoping that if I ignore phone calls and texts then people will stop. Most of the people doing the calls or texts already have kids so they must remember how annoying it is! Also do people think we wont let them know when the baby is born? :lol:


----------



## abz

howdy guys. massive congrats to pixie and bexxie. i am lurking and keeping tabs on you all :) just don't really have time to update properly :)

just got back from physio and acupuncture. hopefully it will start working soon. am finishing off knitting a jumper for my goddaughter so i can knit something for my own baby. i've only had it on the go for over a year, ha. thankfully i was knitting it in a bigger size for her so it will still fit. am on the hood now so the home straight!!

abz xx


----------



## Moongirl

Wowee, two new May babies!! Huge congrats to Pixie and Bexxie :hugs: will need to go and find your announcement threads! hope you're all doing well and look forward to seeing piccies of the new arrivals :happydance:

Babyhope, your baby shower presents look fab! i think you're right though, try to swap some clothes for bigger sizes - surely babies can't go through that many clothes?? or can they ?!? ;-)

Amy and CG - my ankles are just ridiculous - urghhh and my face too is all puffy, though still think that may be chocolate related :haha:

Well two more weeks of work and then i'll be off. Can't wait, it'll be bliss!!! Then hopefully i'll be able to get a decent amount of sleep even if i can't fit it into the overnight time.... soooo sleeepy now!!

have a nice day all
:hugs:


----------



## jolou

morning ladies!

logansmama, your right sophie is the right age to be able to do the cereal without making too much mess, i am wondering if it was mainly because the milk carton was a bigger than usual one, same with the cereal, she never usually makes a mess if im watching over! 

cactus girl dont worry about the sniggering lol when she first done it with one a few weeks ago i actually had to hold back laughing until she was out of view! So glad OH is starting to come round to the idea of maybe being in the room with you :)

babyhope me and mark have not split up :) i was referring to sophies dad :) we split up when sophie was 18 months old.

amy i am swelling up at the top half of my legs and my fingers look like sausages and some days my face looks sooooo puffy, so far its only my ankles today. Glad i am not the only one who feels rubbish at the end of one of those days with kids, i end up feeling soo guilty!

hugggge congrats to bexxie!

had my last MW appointment before bubs is born today. She was shocked at my bruise from last week lol. Iron count was fine, blood pressure was fine, she checked where bubs was again and said she is glad i am having a section because his head was still very high... so i am guessing i would be going over my due date if i was left to go naturally, she also said he feels a little big but not overly so i think i will just have a 7-8llb baby.

not much else to report, just cant believe the next time i see my MW i will have harrison!


----------



## A3my

*Jolou* - I read your post and had my first excitement surge about my baby coming! only 10 days until your induction cooooool! :happydance: I've realised guilt is a mum thing thats a part of life now :haha: that and questioning if you have done the right thing all the time. 

*Moongirl* - I think I'd spend all day sleeping if I wasnt at work :sleep: :D

*Abz* - I wish I could knit! I am rubbish and keep dropping stiches. My LO's great grandma has knitted him some lovely little cardys and i still have an all in one my mum knitted for me when I was a sprog! nice things to keep x

urgh, I jsut feel really uncomfortable today. constant BHs which arent painful but make me feel restless and aggitated stuck at my desk. Roll on hometime.x


----------



## jolou

ergh amy i had BH like that yesterday and all last night in bed! 

i feel like a zombie today but have been very good and been to get a few things from the shop, took the car to the car wash, only to find they only had the normal wash thing working, i wanted the full works done! hoovered and mopped the kitchen floor, i was gonna hoover out the car but i think i will leave that till tomorrow now.


----------



## laura4disney

Congratulations Bexxie and Pixie!!! 

I am so tired today hardly slept last night with turning over being so painful and stupid heartburn... that has to be the one thing i am looking forward to not having 24/7! i am assuming once LO is born that this will just stop?? - i hope so anyway!!! 

xx


----------



## emera35

Ooh, how exciting, more babies, huge big congratulations to Pixie and Bexxie!!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


Well, had a scan through your posts, you girls are busy racking up the pages as usual! :) I've had a mad weekend, we have been trying to keep visitors to a minimum, and my husband's folks came and visited in the hospital, which was great as the MWs were there to boot them out when hours where over :)

Less successful with my family, who we had over all and once on saturday, it was total madness :wacko::wacko:

In my little 1.5 bedroom flat we had, me and OH and Rohan, then my brother and SIL and neice (11 months old), my dad, stepmum and half-brother (11 years old) and then my mum and her dog (highly excitable springer spaniel). So all in all thats 7 adults, 3 children and a dog!! I'm just glad my mum arrived first with the premie baby-gros for Roh, so he didn't look like he'd been shrunk in the wash anymore :haha: Roh was good as gold though and slept through the entire proceedings! I think we paid for it yesterday though as we had our first bad day with him, he wouldn't settle all night, and for the first time i really just couldn't work out what he wanted. Ah well i knew there would be good and bad days, and i managed to get some sleep this morning :) Great news is that Roh put on 1 1/2 oz now, so he's officially on the up, and must be getting the food he needs, very happy about that :)

Hugs to all of you!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Take it easy those of you still working!! and those of you off, enjoy it and take lots of time to pamper yourself!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## A3my

*Laura* - yeah it will go. I get woken up by that too :growlmad: its nasty isnt it!
*Jolou* - you've done really well today considering you're pooped! I need to hoover out my car - I'll die with embarassment if the MW comes out to check the car seat after LO arrives :blush:


----------



## jolou

glad to see things are still on the up emera and my god all those people in one go! your family sounds like mine lol, we are trying to work out visiting for the hospital which is 3-4 then 7-8, i like having visitors but have said family only to mark...i know what he is like and would let his friends come, he said i was mean for saying i dont his friends round for about a week or so but then i will want my best friend to come round...but thats different she would actually help with stuff! lol she even said she would do some ironing for me lol

amy i am embarrassed everytime i open my car doors! i have hinted to mark to clean it out for me but no such luck yet lol if it was his car it would be done asap! lol


----------



## Sarahwoo

H&F I don't want my hubbys ex near our baby either, there is no way she would come to the hospitl and tbh 'm not sure if she would want to see the baby anyway. If hubbys son wants his mum to meet his new brother - which I understand - then I guess hubby could take baby with him when he takes his son home (they live a five min drive away). We'll see though, his son hasn't really seemed very interested in any baby things so far, I guess thats pretty normal for a 15 year old boy?!?!

OOhhhh peanut butter cheese cake sounds sooooo nice!!! I want!!!!

CG Great news that your NCT class went well - it sounds excellent and fab news that your OH enjoyed it too! I asked hubby about cutting the cord and he seemed a bit confused by why he should want to lol!! He's not squeemish at all - we've already had many dicusiions about him staying away from the 'business end' which he thinks is really mean - I think he'd 'catch' baby if he could!

Huge Congrats to Bexxie!!!! Wow these May babies are coming quicker now!!! I WANT MINE lol!!!!!!

Emera it sounds like you're doing sooo well :) And little Roh, oohhhh it made me all excited reading your post, even the bit about no sleep etc, its still all exciting lol!!!

Half of me thinks I should just go with the flow re visitors, th other half says no - calling ahead really isn't much to ask and would make me feel much better. I know my family will call anyway, so it's just hubbys family. Our house isn't massive and I just think its better if not everyone comes at once - in an ideal world lol!! Also I would just feel so bad if, for example, my parents had arranged to visit with my Grandpa or something, and while they were there all OH's family turned up unarranged. Mmmmm, think I'll have to have a word. I don't want hubby thinking I'm mean, but I don't think its a big ask really.

Well I hope everyone has a lovely day, not sure what we're doing - think we might get a few more things done around the house. I'm getting things ticked off my list at a nice pace which always makes me smile - gosh I'm so sad lol!!!!


----------



## laura4disney

Amy - yeah it's horrible can't wait to stop relying on rennies!!!!!! I need to hoover my car too its horrible!!! really needs cleaning!!! was hoping to do this today but its wet and cold out so going to give it a miss!


----------



## A3my

*Laura and Jolou* - glad its not just me :haha::blush: my OHs car is spotless to Jolou, there's no way he'd clean mine though :dohh: even thought we use mine more for family stuff!

*emera* glad your little family is good, I remember the "visiting". I'm dreading it this time!

*Laura* - I have a massive bottle of gaviscon by my bed, rennie in my bag and a constant supply of pineapple :haha:

*Sarahwoo* - list ticking is the best! I'm currently ticking off reports I have to write at work and it makes me feel so much better to tick off a colour co-ordinated excel spreadsheet :D x


----------



## Cactusgirl

Emera - wow you seem to be doing sooo well!! Good news Roh is putting on weight too!

Sarahwoo - your OH is very brave!! We had a chat about catching the baby and think DH had a vision of wearing some kind of big baseball glove to assist!


----------



## laura4disney

Amy - I think the only thing i haven't tried yet it pineapple so will have to go get some later on today! I even got OH to hide a packet of Rennies so that i have "incase of emergency" ones. If i were to run out in the middle of the night it would be a disaster!!!!


----------



## emera35

Just so you girls see i added a birth story and pictures to my announcement post, if you wanted to have a look :)

Oh, and also, having all those visitors in one day had its upside, we have a totally clear week now, bliss :D


----------



## maybebaby3

jolou - sophie playing up sounds just like my 2 little devils. i think they can sense something is afoot.

pixie and bexxie - congrats 2 u both!

emera - so good 2 hear that roh is doing so well!

babyhope - what a lovely babyshower!

had a major breakdown yesterday about stuff with OH. he had gone out and the kids were playing up and i just lost it. when OH came back he found m scrubbing the kitchen in floods of tears. i told him i couldnt cope with this any more and we spoke about things and he said we will get thru this. i just wish he would be given a transfer like he has asked 4 as i'm sure half the problem is that he is stuck in the flat all day long and has nothing to focus on. i am keeping my fingers crossed that things will stay on an even keel. i'm surprised i haven't gone in2 premature labour with all this stress!

work is getting harder every day. it's only monday and i feel like i am going 2 collapse. have MW appointment on wednesday so hopefully i will ge my blood and urine test results back then.

have a good afternoon all xxxxx


----------



## MartaMi

emera35 - that's a lot of guests :wacko: 

OH called me and said that we're going on testdrive tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## babyhope

cactusgirl-Your poor MIL. Hope her arm heals quickly!
MartaMi-I know I want to start organizing it, but I've been so busy and so tired that it is all still on the couch from the pictures!!! LOL! We have no where to sit!
Janny- I am starting to get nervous about the labor!
Jolou-Whew! Glad to hear! I was just reading everything mixed up!
Congratulations to Pixie and Bixxie on their new little bundles!!!
Emera35-Glad to hear your baby is putting on the weight!

As for cleaning cars my car needs to be cleaned BAD!!! I keep bugging the hubby but he is lagging! Grrrr....I might have to start yelling!


----------



## jolou

ha dont worry babyhope i probably didnt make much sense!

i need to make a start on tea but i am lacking motivation badly today. Also where has our nice sunny weather gone! i am actually cold!


----------



## maybebaby3

i'm so pissed off we had crap weather at the weekend and now that it is sunny it's back 2 work!


----------



## jolou

i just dont like having nice weather when i cant take a nice walk in it! living where we live in prestatyn we only need to drive 2 minutes, park up and can walk along the beach front, okey prestatyn and rhyl dont exactly have the best reputation for beaches but still its nice to be able to take a walk along there when its lovely weather, i cant even manage a 2 minute walk lol

fingers crossed we all get lovely weather in the summer when the babies are all here


----------



## jolou

quick question, i have a spot of thrush, at the mo its only externally itching and its not giving me any irritation internally at all (i used to get it really bad before having sophie), not sure whats causing it maybe all the hormones building up but i mentioned it to my MW, i said its not every day itching at all say about 3 times a week for a few hours, she offered to get the doc to prescribe me some canesten but said no its ok i can cope with it, i just wash more on them days etc. but then i thought maybe i should just get some canesten from boots, anyyyway i went in to get some and it doesnt mention being able to use it during pregnancy or not to use it but when you read the backs of the combi cream and pessery box, the cream and oral combi and the internal and external cream combi they all say do not use and talk to your doc first.

do you think i would be ok just buying the external cream that doesnt mention anything except being able to use on partners too? im guessing it would be since the MW said she could get the doc to prescribe but just not 100% sure


----------



## emera35

I know that Canesten cream is fine for external use in pregnancy, but the pessaries are not reccommended. My docotor prescribed me some cream when i needed it, so it must be ok :)


----------



## insomnimama

The cream is fine. :thumbup:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Evening!

CG he likes anything a bit 'eww' . . . I was in hospital last year and when the nurse came to take the needle thing out of my hand she had to ask him to move because he was trying so hard to get a good look he was in her way!!! The other day we were talking about c sections and I had to remind him that if he was in theatre with me it would be to support me, not to get a good look lol!!! 

Jolou it must be lovely been so close to the beach!!! We have some lovely parks and things close by, I'm really hoping for a nice summer so I can go out a lot with baby :)

MaybeBaby, maybe it'll do him good to have seen you so upset - a reality check if you like? I hope you can sort things out honey.

Well I've had a nice day so far, popped to the local farm shop for some steak for tea - yum! I don't eat much meat so I've been trying to eat steak every week to keep my iron levels up as I'm a bit prone to anemia normally. Also popped to Boots to get a few 'last minute' bits - mainly infacol, mat pads and also got those maternity mats you can pop under your sheet on the bed, and sit on when your waters have broken etc. Ahhhh the glamour of pregnancy lol!!!

Other than that I haven't done much, I'm just having a RLT and catching up on here before I do a bit of housework. I really need to double check my hospital bag at some point . . . . I'm sure I will have forgotten something!!

Just to finish on a food note I actually had a food dream last night which is soooo not me! And the wierdest thing is that my dream was about bread and butter pudding - which I've hardly ever had because I've never really liked it!!! So I have NO idea where that came from, but needless to say thats all I've wanted to eat all day! So I'm going to go and make one in a mo :) Also in my dream was a giant rabbit - again no idea where that came from, it was massive - like the size of a big, big dog, and it was hopping around Debenhams. I think I'm going crazy lol!!!


----------



## MartaMi

It hailed today :wacko: Was so beautiful for whole morning and when I decided to go take a walk it started hailing. I was like WTF? Like for real.


----------



## jolou

OMG you will NOT believe what i just heard next door!!!

the couple that live next door to us are always arguing and i was always sure he would push her around cos of all the screaming we would hear, it had calmed down alot the last few months, then today she has been screaming at him like mad. so as usual i turn my tv low to hear whats going on (nosey yes i know but you never know if something was to happen i might hear something!) anyway about half an hour ago she starts again, screaming at her hubby but in that screaming match i heard "I DONT CARE, I SHOT MY BROTHER!!" so then i was like WTF did i hear that right?? then i coudlnt hear much but mark heard it all upstairs, it was something along the lines of "you have hit me the last time" then all quiet and you could hear him talking quieter, thats when she shouted the brother thing at him, all very intriguing i have to say

random post yes i know lol


----------



## Smidge

sounds kinda scary! all i ever get is my niegbours terrible singing to very old cheesy pop music!


----------



## hope&faith09

Our neighbours like to argue in the middle of the night ... she always starts the argument and they go on for ages, depending if he argues back or whether he just agrees with her - I swear they sleep in seperate bedrooms everynight! 

Hope everyone has had a good day. x x x


----------



## Windmills

Another one for the bad neighbours club here- they have dance music on at full volume all night every night!! I can't wait until the baby can wake them up, my bedroom window is right next to the girls :lol:


----------



## modo

Wow 4 May Babies have been born - - that's amazing! Congratulations to pixie and bexxie :happydance: :happydance:

Babyhope you did very well at the shower! You must have great friends :)

DH and I had a productive day today! I called the handyman to paint and put up the wallpaper border in the nursery (he will be coming next Tuesday), called the plumber to fix leaky taps and defective toilet (thye will be coming next Monday), took my poor DH to the Dr (he has early bronchitis :( ), picked up my Dad's eye glasses from the optician and dropped them off at my parent's flat. So I feel quite proud of me and DH (he did all the driving!) :)

Tomorrow I have my second NCT class which is women only from 10.00-3.30pm. I am going to try and dress a little nicer for that after the first class!


----------



## babyhope

LOL! I think I maybe the bad neighbor in my area:haha:

I noticed when we first moved in my neighbors would always say "hi!" and then all of a sudden it stopped! Well I think I know what it is!! One night the hubby and I were having sex...hehe...great screaming sex:blush: and I could here the neighbors outside talking. Our houses are sooo close that when me and hubby were quite we could hear there conversation. Then it clicked in my head that every night the neighbor walks his girlfriend to the car, and if I can hear there quite conversation then they must hear my screaming:blush: LOL....so embarrassing!!!!


----------



## LolaAnn

hahahahhahahah babyhope 
well I haven't been on here for aaaaaaaages and 4 babies!! Wow congrats everyone :)

I have not been taking it easy at all and I can't wait until I can relax. The past week I painted our entire flat and moved all the furniture etc in. Still got some curtains to hang and cleaning to do, then can make sure the babies room is all set up I have no bedding or anything for it yet eeek. Felt my first contractions last night I think?? Felt like period pain in waves.

Assembled all my ikea furniture for the lounge today hehe just a bit of modifications to do to it tomorrow. I'm soooo excited about the baby coming but please can it wait till our flat is furnished :D


----------



## punch

another baby born! congrats. i'm so jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A3my

Hi Everyone,

*Maybebaby* - glad you had a breakthrough with your DH - its a shame you have to be visibly at breaking point for him to realise how much you need him right now :hugs:

*Sarahwoo* - you have crazy dreams :haha: its cool you can remember them though, I always forget mine!

*Laura* - it was abz that came up with the pineapple rememdy - it worked for me and tastes so much nicer than rennie or gaviscon :thumbup:

*Jolou* - you have scary neighbours! *Katie* - go you getting your own back on yours :haha: *babyhope* - yours are prudes or jealous :haha:

has everyone seen Logansmama's post - she's in labour!! :happydance: 

I'm finally feeling like I have had enough of being pregnant now - I've hit the wall :haha: I HATE being at work and I just want to feel comfy and sleep :sleep: I was doing OK until this week. I just feel so large and oafish! x


----------



## Windmills

I've had enough of my lazy sister and her lazy boyfriend, they stayed here Sunday night and last night. I always do the housework everyday, and said to her yesterday 'please could you hoover the stairs, I'm scared I'll fall cos my balance has gone'
her reply? 'do it yourself, I'm pregnant.' :dohh:
also, i made dinner last night.. neither offered to help clean up or even put the plates in the dishwasher. it's so frustrating, they're really messy aswell!


----------



## Windmills

Oh, and now my moan is done.. My bloods for OC came back clear :wohoo: still 4/5 palpable, and measuring 35cm. So all looking good and normal! :)


----------



## malpal

Hi ladies!!
Yay for logansmama!!!!! May babies are coming thick and fast now!

Been for my 36 week scan and consultant appointment this morning and i have been given my date for induction!! Tuesday 11th May when i will be 39+1. Feel so much better now i have an end date in sight, both babies are doing great twin one head down and weighhing 6ib 6oz and twin 2 now transverse weighing 6ib 2oz. Obviously if they would like to come any early then they are more than welcome!!!!!

How is everyone else doing??? I remember with my daughter when the december 2008 mum's started having there babies it became really weird as everyone was thinking omg it could be me! Only 10 days left of April as well.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## A3my

*malpal* - I think you are doing amazingly! 36 weeks preg with twins - nearly term now. Thats brilliant :thumbup::thumbup: and they are fab weights!

*Katie* your sister! :dohh: what a selfish madam!!! I guess you make the effort becasue she is your sister but its hard when shes like that! yey for being OC clear and 4/5 ths :hugs:

I've spilt yoghurt down my bump, I do it everyday! :dohh: it'll be sick stains in a few weeks :haha:


----------



## jolou

hellloooooo

my god i got all excited when i read logansmamas post this morning! 10 sleeps for me!!

well my job for today was to do the inside of the car... hasnt happened because i had to go out this morning to argos for a new bloomin iron, there i was ironing away last night watching the tv (i had a sudden urge, soo unlike me lol) when i could smell something odd, i smelt it the night before aswel when mark was doing his shirts, then i noticed a blue spark on the metal plate, then loads of smoke. i was actually gutted as i was getting through the ironing rather nicely. So today i had to go buy a new one but on an up note we had about 6000 nectar points which can be used in argos, so we had £32.50 to spend in there, spent an hour this morning looking what was in store and found one that was £60 down to £30 and only had 1 left, so we got an iron for free technically! lol

also went to the baby event in my local asda, its only a diddy one about 15 min from my house on a good day so wasnt loads on offer but i did get my nappy bin for £8 and a pack of 3 refills for the same price. i did notice a few good offers but since i have everything didnt really look too much at them. i actually ended up spending more on sophie lol she needed some cheaper type jeans just for hanging around the house in, i noticed yesterday the ones she normally wears are going past her ankles... she is geting very leggy lately, so bought sophie some cheap jeans for £2 each and they seem ok! a little thin rain coat reduced from £10 to a fiver and a really nice top that was only £3.50, i was gutted they didnt do it in my size lol

hope your all ok, im just waiting for my mini pizza to cook, had a craving for it!


----------



## jolou

haha amy i am forever spilling food onto my boobs! i have to now hold everything upto my chin like you would a baby


----------



## malpal

How did you bite your tongue at that comment katie?? You are very controlled well done hun! xx
A3MY i can't eat a thing without dropping it on my bump, my oh jokes that my bump is like those bibs with troughs to catch the mess! 
I so wish i had done the internet food shopping yesterday, then i would have had so much food to sit and eat. Instead it's coming tonight and i am starving! Dh has taken my car today and his is parked to near to the fence that i can't actually get in it!! Do corner shops take debit cards???? If not then i think i will have to raid Lexie piggy bank. 
I am wasting away!!!!!
xx


----------



## jolou

lol malpal are those twins of yours making you hungry? :) the corner shop by me take debit cards :)


----------



## jolou

oh and i just love that avatar you have hehe


----------



## malpal

Jolou sounds like you got some bargains! Glad ia way that i can't fit in to dh's car as i would be on my way to asda now!


----------



## malpal

Really it takes cards!!!!!!!!!!! Omg i'm going to make a list. I really want coke, cheese doritos, and cornflake cakes. 
If they don't then i will start crying and ask for a slate!!!


----------



## jolou

lol what is your corner shop? mine is a "one stop" a bit like spar and londis, they even have cash machines! 

i am actually craving something fizzy like iron bru, i might have to pop there before i get sophie


----------



## A3my

cool, glad its not just me that looks like a slobby mess :haha:

*Jolou* - DH blew up our iron last weekend :dohh: he decided that it was dirty and washed it!!! duurrrr. 

*Malpal* - When I get it in my head I want something to eat I feel like I need it NOW NOW NOW :haha: I wanted a boost bar last night, DH came back with a milka chocolate bar. no no no! so disapointing I could have cried :haha: right now I just want a cold coke zero and a bed :sleep:

I'm getting really excited now all these babies are coming. you next Jolou!! unless someone else pushes in! :happydance:


----------



## malpal

Oh we have a one stop but that is about a 5 minute walk, weird beacuse Tesco's is right next door to it. Have found a five pound note in dh's wallet so that should be enough for my supplies! 
Going to hang the washing out then go, be back with my sugar fix!! xx


----------



## MartaMi

We have a lot of neighbours. One family has a little girl and her mom constantly screams at her. Wht ever she does she gets shout at. On day I was trying to take a nap and heard girl crying and mom shouting shut up, get to sleep, what are you yelling etc :wacko: Then we have someone who listens music very loud. Okay, the volume I can bare but the bass, it vibrates and that's what I dislike. And last we have oldies :dohh: Nothing is never good etc. Was it yesterday evening when I woke up because one old woman was looking out of the window and screaming at her upper neighbours. Something like she can't sleep and has lived in that house for 33 years and last 3 years can't live calmly etc. I heard young boys answering to her but they did it on low voice. Damn women, woked me up and didn't shut up :dohh: She was the one screaming at me sister when she hugged her boyfriend in front of the house. She shouted on her to find another place for making out, that old times nobody acted like that :dohh:
*Windmills* - so what she's pregnant? You're too :dohh:

Back home from testdrive. I just looooooved that car :cloud9: Now we just have to buy safety seat and then take all 3 seats with us to try and fit them into the car. They have to fit because I can already imagine myself driving around with it. My beautiful big black Audi A8 :happydance: 

I got my Defence League application papers today :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Have to fill them in, I already booked medical examination for next week and then I'll be one of them. Another soldiers base course is starting in autumn and I believe I'll be fit by that time.


----------



## Windmills

Malpal- :wohoo: for inducton day! I bet you're relieved :lol: I'm dying to see a bump pic, I've never known anyone whose gone full term with twins :D
Jo - I'm soo jealous you get to meet Harrison so soon! I keep thinking that I could have to wait to be induced on May 31st, grr! I hate ironing.. I keep getting urges to scrub things with sugar soap though, and I'm dying to get outside and sand the garden chairs down! :blush: 
My sister is a horror, she's only 10 weeks, I'm not sure that puts her at much risk when hoovering the stairs :lol: 
The dropping food on boobs/bump thing.. I drop crumbs and they get in my bra, and then when I shake them out they get stuck on my bump! Everyone else thinks it's the funniest thing ever, I'm not amused though :lol:


----------



## Windmills

Oh, and Marta, that car is HUGE! I'm far too much of a girl to even contemplate driving something that size. Although I'm one on at Vinny to get a Range Rover or BMW X5 :lol: 
Malpal, your sugar fix would be better if it included chocolate IMO! xx


----------



## malpal

Windmills will post a bump piccie in a bit. 
I prefer now driving a bigger car, i went from a ka to a 7 seater vauxhall zafira. We have a range rover and it is the best to drive, i don't actually drive it, it's like magic and drives itself!!! For something so big it's just the best!


----------



## malpal

Just for you Windmills here is my 36+1 twin bump piccie


Am feeling very sick now after eating so much junk! Serves me right i suppose!


----------



## Windmills

Oh you look fab! You honestly look really really good :) and (although I don't know what you looked like before!) you don't look like you've gained very much weight anywhere other than your bump! :kiss:


----------



## jolou

oh i lurrrrve that bump. i actually have bump envy over anyone who has a bigger one than me but that soon passes when i cant sleep at night, are you struggling at all?


----------



## malpal

Hell yes!!! I can't sleep at all and sitting is a nightmare, i am soooo uncomfy. Had a bad day yesterday, it doesn't help that i have a 16 month old as well who is so active. My mum has her on tues and weds though so i get a day to chill and a day to get jobs done so that is a real help. 
I have put on just over 2 stone, but it's not much really considering the babies together weigh 12ib 8oz and the 2 placentas etc etc. I don't seem to put weight on in pregnancy, which is nice, and it leaves me to believe it's the wine that makes me put on weight! 
Oooooo wine now that is something i can't wait for!!!!!


----------



## MartaMi

*malpal* - you look fabolous. Huge bump IMO but it's fab :thumbup:
*Windmills* - I just love big cars :blush: Right now I have Toyota Corolla. It's such a good car, speeds up like lightning :blush: I love it but it's too small and that's the reason why we're buying a new car. We have to fit 3 safety seats next to each oher :wacko: 

Only 30 days to go :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Windmills

I think I've put on about 10 stone lol:) and I've only got one baby in there, I think pasta is to blame!!


----------



## malpal

Marta... we have also had to find a car that will fit 3 car seats in. Such a nightmare, i really didn't think it would be that hard. If they were normal car seats then it's not such a problem but the babies have the maxi cosi cabrio fix seats and they are very wide! Our back seats look so funny when you see 3 seats in a row! Lexie is in her big girl car seat in the middle and she has a twin either side! Best thing to do though is take the seats with you and then you know for sure!

Katie pasta is a killer! When i eat it it makes my clothes shrink!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Windmills

:rofl: 
Embarassingly, a few weeks ago my Mum put my jeans in the wash with some of her stuff, I accused her of shrinking them.. and found out I'd actually just got even fatter :lol:
I can't wait to get my body back!


----------



## MartaMi

*malpal* - it really is a nightmare. We have two big seats and one for infant so need a lot of room but yeah next time we're taking seats with us. I guess Janelys' seat goes to middle and Jannos' seat comes behind me but i don't know for sure yet.
*Windmills* - that's nothing. My jeans teared when I crouched :haha:


----------



## Windmills

:rofl:
Oh I really need to get up and finish cleaning. I've done nearly everything, just need to strip and remake the beds but it looks soo unappealing.
I want to go shopping aswell but I've got to wait in for John Lewis to deliver the cot!


----------



## malpal

Thing is when would we ever get away with things like that happening if we weren't pregnant? 
I got stuck again in the bath on Sunday and my DH had to come and get me out, Lexie was in tears as she thought daddy was hurting mummy when he was trying to lift me out, i still have the friction burns on my thighs~!!!


----------



## jolou

luckily i dont have to think about a new car, my focus does the trick, i did have to consider fitting a wheelchair and a pram in tho, thank god sophie is so much older and doesnt require anything except a car seat. Marks car on the other hand will only fit the 2 car seats in but i dont want to drive (nor am i allowed) it so who cares :)

talking of embarrassing clothing issues, i noticed last week the material wearing away on my jeans right on the bum area... i was at my friends house at the time and still needed to go shopping, i was terrified incase i bent down and "riiippppppp" lol luckily i have saved them and done a rather nice sewing job on them, that should make them last a few weeks more, i know il still be wearing my maternity stuff after baby is here for a few weeks at least.

ohh and the bath! i have now said i will not be having any more baths...but i soo want one tonight, the last one i had ended up being a nightmare to get out of, i had to let some of the water drain out then get on all fours so i could get up cos my hips decided to be a bugger!

then sleeping...omg i get comfy then when i wake up i am in agony with my hips! so much so it aches like made to turn over, when i do turn over i am out of breath lol and its not long before that side is aching too lol 

oh god these next 10 days need to hurry up


----------



## MartaMi

*malpal* - :rofl:


----------



## jolou

i wonder how logansmama is getting on...


----------



## malpal

Jolou... i have been banned from having a bath unless dh is here! I made it worse thoughas i let the water out thinking it would help but it made it worse as it created a suction as it unfilled! 

Does Logansmama have a text buddy or anything????


----------



## Windmills

Malpal, I'm always scared of getting stuck in the bath! Luckily we have a big corner one, but I still worry about not being able to get out and the only person in the house being like.. my brother! :lol: 
I must be really weird, I'm still not finding it too hard to get comfy.. or maybe just by the time I eventually get to bed I'm so exhausted I don't care :lol: Having problems sleeping which doesn't help, then I get up to let Vinny in some time between 1am and 4am, and then don't get to sleep for at least a couple of hours afterwards. And then he gets up for work between 9 and 10 and I get up with him usually :dohh: At least I'm getting used to the sleepless nights :lol:


----------



## Windmills

Ooh I wonder what's happening for LM! It's been like.. 15 or 16 hours? Hopefully she's had her VBAC by now and it all went well. I don't think she has a text buddy because she's in Florida!


----------



## jolou

ahh katie plenty of practice for night time feeds etc :) thats the only reason i dont moan half as much as i could about not sleeping, i know it could be worse in 2 weeks time! 

amazingly mr lightsleeper mark has not been waking up at all, usually he is the one who hears sophie getting up to goto the loo etc but lately he doesnt even stirr... is this a sign of things to come


----------



## malpal

Jolou.... How is Sophie feeling about it getting so close? Has she gotten clingy off you all of a sudden? I know Lexie is only 16 months old but she is super clingy of me and if i have a pain and burst out a noise she comes running to me looking really worried. 
xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Afternoon ladies!!

Just popped on during work for a catch up and a breather!! And fab news about Logansmama being in labour!!

And Malpal.. what a fab bump pic! You look fab! :happydance:


----------



## jolou

i have noticed she is very protective over me at the mo, she was with me for a mw app last week and had to have some bloods done, she looked up and looked concerned that i had blood coming out, she wasnt scared or anything, it was more of a look of "mum you have a tube taking blood from you..whats that for!" lol and she has been extra loving, always wanting hugs, (tho mainly when i have had to tell her off ;) ). She is really looking forward to Harrison coming too, she keeps asking "howwwww long mummy" "oh no i cant wait that many sleeps! thats too long cant he just come now" and is adament she is doing the "wee nappies and mark the pooey ones"


----------



## jolou

is it wrong that i dont like sophies class photo from school?? lol they didnt tell us the day it was going to be done so i let her goto school in a headband i really dont like and her hair is a mess!

you would think they would have told us when the class one was going to be so i could have done her hair a hell of a lot nicer, like they did for her single ones! oh i feel bad now lol


----------



## Moongirl

can't believe another may mummy is in labour, quite a little flurry we're having! Good luck logan's mama!!

wow malpal your bump pic is just fab!! you look amazzzing! congrats on getting your induction date, how exciting! :happydance:

I'm now at the stage of getting uncomfy - i'm ok for a little while but then any position gets uncomfortable. I'd never have believed that lying in bed could be so painful :haha: sore hips are the worst jo, it just seems to get worse and worse until i get up and walk around.... urgh! I haven't tried a bath for a while, but do quite fancy it... might have a go tonight and just make sure hubby is about for the exit!! Mind you, maybe going swimming would be a safer option :)

feeling the need for a sugar boost - off to see what chocolate is in the cupboard! :)

:hugs:


----------



## malpal

Jolou..... i know what you mean about photos! I'm surprised they didn't let you know, you feel obliged to have the photo as well ever though you don't like it!! 

Hope you found some good choccie Moongirl xx


----------



## bexxie

Hi just to let you know I had Harry on 18th at 3.56 after 31 mintues of labour total........very sore,tired and bluesy but will update when i can

he weighed

7.5 lb


----------



## babyhope

jolou said:


> i have noticed she is very protective over me at the mo, she was with me for a mw app last week and had to have some bloods done, she looked up and looked concerned that i had blood coming out, she wasnt scared or anything, it was more of a look of "mum you have a tube taking blood from you..whats that for!" lol and she has been extra loving, always wanting hugs, (tho mainly when i have had to tell her off ;) ). She is really looking forward to Harrison coming too, she keeps asking "howwwww long mummy" "oh no i cant wait that many sleeps! thats too long cant he just come now" and is adament she is doing the "wee nappies and mark the pooey ones"


Sounds like my son! He is counting the days til May, he thinks because the baby is due in May that BAM it will be here May 1st. I told him it could come anytime in May but he still is so excited to get out of April that he asked if we could just change the calender from April to May already:haha:


----------



## babyhope

bexxie said:


> hi just to let you know i had harry on 18th at 3.56 after 31 mintues of labour total........very sore,tired and bluesy but will update when i can
> 
> he weighed
> 
> 7.5 lb

congratulations bexxie!!!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Congratulations Bexxie!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## modo

Congrats to LM how exciting she is in labour! 

My second NCT class went really well! The girls in the group are all really nice and I am know looking forward to the Thursday class. It was so much better than the last one and it was so helpful. We did breathing exercises and visualization, talked about induction both natural and medical and what a typical day with a newborn is like. 

I am now going to catch up on the other posts in this thread!


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations Bexxie, I saw his pics on FB but didn't like to update with name or weight or anything :kiss:


----------



## Moongirl

Congrats Bexxie!! looking forward to seeing some piccies once you and harry are a bit more settled :hugs:

modo, i'm glad your class went better, the first ones are a bit off putting!

malpal i found some cadbury's caramel bunnies that i'd stashed away from easter...yuummm :)

:hugs:


----------



## modo

Congratulations Bexxie that is wonderful news :) Really looking forward to seeing some pics and reading your birth story.

Katie: Your sister was totally out of line :growlmad:

Malpal you look great :)

Jolou, Malapal and Babyhope: its so cute how excited your older kids are!


*Question to all May Ladies:*
Who has a birth ball and would you recommend them?


----------



## OmiOmen

I am sorry, I have not kept up with this thread for a long while now. :blush: I thought I should update, my due date was the 10th or May but I now have a c-section booked for the 4th.


----------



## MartaMi

*malpal* - can't you turn crawling position and then get yourself up? It's just so unreal for me but guess it's small bump advantage
*bexxie* - congrats :flower: Will be waiting for pictures and story.


----------



## emera35

Just a quickie answering Modo -

I have a birth ball, i found it great in the last couple of weeks when my BH were aching and uncomfy. I never really had the chance to use it during labour as mine was a bit too intense, but i would think it would have been great for rocking about on if i'd had any sort of actual build up to my contractions (i went from 3-4cm to giving birth in about 25 minutes so didn't even have time to drink a glass of water really :haha: ) Its also handy now to sit on, as it seems to support my stitches quite nicely without putting pressure on them too much. Hope that helps :)

Oh, also massive congratulations to Bexxie, as i said in her other post! :)

Love and :hugs: to all!


----------



## dmn1156

Ladies sorry i have not been online my baby was due on the 1st of may but i got rushed into hospital for an emergency C section on saturday the 17th of April baby Lucie was born with the cord around her neck but was all fine in the end she weighs 7lb 1 oz and is my little princess and im totally in love with her


----------



## laura4disney

Hi everyone!!! Lot of catching up to do!!!

I have just sat down with some Ben and Jerry's ice cream!!! I have had braxton Hicks contractions since about half one, every time i move i get them...does this mean anything??? I'm not worried as in no pain just feel them tightening everytime i move!! Maybe the ice cream will help!!! Also my BP has gone up again today but MW didn't seem to concerned. 

Hope everyone is well....i better catch up on what i have missed!!! xxx


----------



## dmn1156

Big congratulations to all the others that have given birth


----------



## emera35

Congratulations to dmn1156 !!

Glad little Lucie made it out safely! and what a good weight :) 

:hugs:


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations dmn1156 :kiss: Glad Lucie is doing well!


----------



## Windmills

Ooh, 5 births now, and LogansMama's baby may well be here too! How exciting!
I wonder whose next.. Any guesses anyone?!


----------



## hope&faith09

Katie ... my guess is its not going to be me! I dont think its ever going to happen! Went out for lunch today with the girls from out NCT class which was lovely and one of the girls has had her baby she is 6lbs and gorgeous but it made us all so jelous and cant wait for them to arrive! 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## laura4disney

Congratulations dmn1156!!!!! Glad everything went well!!! xxxx


----------



## Windmills

I'm going to say Muddles, I saw a thread from her earlier that looked promising :D


----------



## hope&faith09

I agree i think muddles too but it could be anyone!


----------



## MartaMi

dmn1156 - congrats for having Lucie :flower:

I'm sooo hungry but don't have anything I would like.


----------



## happy2bme

I haven't really been on here much recently as work has been so busy and stressful, but.................I'm finally on maternity leave!! So glad as I'm so tired and walking is becoming difficult - I have developed that pelvis condition, which has got worse since the head went down. It's all getting very very real now.............I can't believe there are 4 May babies born already........scary and exciting!!! Could be any of us at any time!!!


----------



## jolou

wow baby number 5 is here for us may mummies, possibly 6 with logans mama! 

bigggg congrats dmn1156 and bexxie!

i think next will be muddles! my god how many of you are going to have your bubs before my section date next week lol

cant wait to see all the pics of new babies.. where are we gonna move to next with this thread tho? i cant go a day without you lot lol


----------



## A3my

Congratulations *Bexxie* and *dmn1156* :happydance::flower::cloud9:

I want a new car, lucky *Marta*

*Malpal* - fab bump, you look great.

*Laura4Disney* - I get lots of BH. 

I reckon I'll go overdue, overdue and mad :haha: I feel like there is just no more room for LO to grow! He has officially taken over my body. Roll on summer, getting back in to shape and sun-kissed :bodyb::coolio:


----------



## A3my

oh yeah *Jolou* - what sort of car does Mark have? I'm not allowed to drive my OHs car either :roll: its a Mitzibushi Evo - apparently too powerful for me to handle :haha::lol:


----------



## jolou

its a golf gti? i think? lol its older than mine and tbh i think it is falling out with him lol things keep going wrong with it, he had a bump last august and we thought it might get written off, he was like a baby for a week! its horrid to drive tho not comfy at all to sit in and the seats are far to low for me to get in and out of now, ive told him when i come home from the hospital he is to drive my car lol


----------



## A3my

haha men are so funny about their cars. MY OH used to have a peugeot 205 GTi - when he sold it 3 years ago he actually cried! He said "I bloody loved that car!" :haha: a for the current thing, oh god its so uncomfortable too! stupid sports seats. :dohh: going to use mine for the big day too x


----------



## Sarahwoo

Evening Ladies!

I popped on earlier to catch up on the news but I can post properly now :)

Wow its getting very exciting now with all these May babies!!! I'd vote for Muddles next too. I think I'll go over due, a few days would be fine but I'm just praying not two weeks!!!!! PLEASE Baby Woo don't make mummy and daddy wait too long!!!

Men and their cars eh, A3my I had to have a giggle at your OH crying when he sold his car, bless him!! Mine is the same, he's got a BMW 330 now which is lovely, nice and big and practical but still nice and fast and sporty!! I've got a Saab 93, I had a KA before but I was doing a lot of miles on the motorway and hubby thought I should have a nice big safe car. I LOVE my Saab!!! But its only a 3 door, so when baby arrives I think I'll be driving the BMW more than anything. I think my Saab will get used about once a week if that but I won't sell it, when hubby works the odd day shift I want to be able to go out, so its worth keeping just for that. He wants a Landrover and keeps saying 'when we sell your car we'll get a Landrover Defender' . . . I notice he's not planning on selling his lol!! I just said if you buy it, then I'll drive it!! 

I think the most upset I've seen hubby because of a car was when he bought a rare Jap import - he'd looked for one for months and got so excited when we collected it - and three days later a taxi ran into it and wrote it off!!!!!! Bless him, he was GUTTED! To understand how he felt I had to imagine what I'd feel like if I got my Manolo's dirty lol!! 

Well I'm just trying to write my birth plan and I'm struggling a bit!!! Has everyone else done theirs? I'm really, really flexible but I know I should have one, I'm just really finding it hard!! I'm so unsure of how I'm going to feel . . . argh its hard!!!


----------



## muddles

Sorry to dissappoint but I am still here with my tease of a baby! I don't think he/she has plans to go anywhere just yet as I currently have a bum pushed up at the bottom of my ribs and some feet pushed right out at the side of me! :lol: Naughty baby was really low this morning but has now stretched out....I reckon my body is trying to move baby down but he/she is stopping that from happening by wedging legs/bum out into my side ha ha. I wish it would be me next though. 

Went to Asda today for a look at the baby event. As we already have all the essentials all I bought was a huge bottle of Comfort Pure for £2 and two bottles of Fairy Non-Bio as they were two for £6. My poor baby will have no toys but will have an unlimited supply of clean clothes :rofl: Oh and I got a cute little romper suit with matching socks for £5. 

Congratulations *Bexxie* and *Dmn1156.*


----------



## Sarahwoo

Muddles my baby is laid just like that, bum in ribs and feet out to the side - when he has a good stretch I get such a funny shaped bump!!!

Thanks for the reminder about Asda too, like you I've got all my baby stuff and I stocked up on Comfort Pure last week, but I need to go and buy some Fairy non-bio while its on offer, I completely forgot about that!! Our babies will be so clean!!


----------



## modo

muddles said:


> Went to Asda today for a look at the baby event. As we already have all the essentials all I bought was a huge bottle of Comfort Pure for £2 and two bottles of Fairy Non-Bio as they were two for £6. My poor baby will have no toys but will have an unlimited supply of clean clothes :rofl: Oh and I got a cute little romper suit with matching socks for £5.
> 
> Congratulations *Bexxie* and *Dmn1156.*

Muddles that is smart as once you have had the baby one of the most common gift you will be getting is clothes and toys. I haven't bought any toys for my baby either just the bare essentials to get us through the beginning. I will then buy anything else as needed.


----------



## muddles

modo said:


> muddles said:
> 
> 
> Went to Asda today for a look at the baby event. As we already have all the essentials all I bought was a huge bottle of Comfort Pure for £2 and two bottles of Fairy Non-Bio as they were two for £6. My poor baby will have no toys but will have an unlimited supply of clean clothes :rofl: Oh and I got a cute little romper suit with matching socks for £5.
> 
> Congratulations *Bexxie* and *Dmn1156.*
> 
> Muddles that is smart as once you have had the baby one of the most common gift you will be getting is clothes and toys. I haven't bought any toys for my baby either just the bare essentials to get us through the beginning. I will then buy anything else as needed.Click to expand...

That's good then. I guess I am safe buying washing powder then as I doubt anyone would buy us that! :lol: Clothes wise we have only bought neutral babygrows and vests and the rompersuit we got today.


----------



## MartaMi

*A3my* - guess I'll be crying also when selling my Toyota Corolla but I have an excuse, I'm woman and I'm pregnant :rofl:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning Ladies!!

Only have a couple of mins but popped on to see if we had had an update from Logansmama?

Congrats to those who have given birth recently... ooh this thread is getting exciting!! :)

It is my last Wednesday in work today!! :happydance:


----------



## maybebaby3

congrats dmn1156!

i am off work 2day. couldnt face going in so i called in sick as am aching all over and really need 2 b ok 4 2moro and friday as the year 3 kids r doing their first holy communions and as music teacher i have 2 play the organ at church 4 the ceremony. only hope my waters dont break in the middle of it :haha: i have a feeling i will probably go overdue though! :dohh:

going 2 mw later so hopefully will get good news that my iron levels have gone up as he cosultant mentioned iron injections and i dont much fancy the sound of that!!!


----------



## malpal

Morning ladies!!
Huge congrats dmn1156 xxxxxx
And still no news on Logansmama????? 
I don't want to be/sound selfish ladies but PLEASE let it be me next!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't move anymore i slept sitting up at the bottom of our bed last night and dh said i was just wimpering like a puppy all night. Since twin 2 turned transverse at the top of my tummy i am so sore, i wish she would turn back but then i'm not sure i could stand the agony of that again......... ok moan over for today!
My mission is to keep positive today, i have a toddler free day and i need to make the most of it. Just hope the sun starts shining soon.
What are you ladies up to today x


----------



## maybebaby3

sorry u r finding it so hard 2 sleep malpal! i am finding it difficult and i only have 1 in there! R u hoping 4 a natural delivery or having a section?


----------



## laura4disney

Morning everyone!!! How nice is it today!!!! Just sat in the conservatory with a cup of tea and my lap top:happydance: OH is in work so its all quiet...just building up my motivation, i'm going to was LOs bedding today as i keep moaning that if i go into labour it's not done!!!!:laundry:

Malpal - I don't sleep too good with one baby so can't imagine how uncomfortable it must be with 2!!! Hope you're well, at least you have a day to yourself...any plans??

Maybebaby - Hope you feel better soon!!!! 

I'm starting to feel my body stop functioning...walking up the stairs is a nightmare and the other day i started laughing lots, which turned to coughing which then lead to me throwing up....lovely:sick:

MW said yesterday that LO is now measuring 40 weeks, so i hope that its a lot of fluid otherwise i think she may be a huge baby!!!!

Hope everyone is ok!!!!xxxx


----------



## maybebaby3

laura i have :laundry: to do to and :iron: too but seem 2 be lacking motivation big time :blush: esp as i is a luxury being off work!!!


----------



## malpal

Did a load of washing last night and put it on the airer with the intention of hanging it out this morning. Now i have had a really naughty thought that if i turned the heating on and opened the windows then i don't have to move it!!!!!! Now that is lazy! 
Maybebaby3..... I've been booked in for induction with the intention of a vaginal delivery, twin one is head down so they will allow me to delivery naturally. I feel very determined that i don't want a c-section mainly because i have a 16 month old that i still have to look after when the babies are born and recovery time will be alot longer. Also i had such a wonderfull labour and delivery with Lexie that i so want to experiance it again, yes parts were painful but overall the experiance was magical. I already feel sad that it can't be the same as before and that i won't be able to have an active birth, as there are 2 babies i have to have the ecg monitors on twin 2 and a fetal scalp clip on the head of twin 1, they also put all lines and cannulas in place just in case. I know i will just hate the feeling of being so resistricted but it's for the safety of the babies. 
Have also been told that even if i deliver vaginally there will be about 10 medical staff in the room by the time i deliever, now that's what i call quaint!!!!!!


----------



## modo

I am supposed to wait for my mother to arrive (first week of May) before I start washing LO's clothes. I think I might start soon as she is going to be very busy with my grandmother (she has Parkinsons) when she first gets here.


----------



## Cactusgirl

Malpal you really are all bump!! And you have hardly put any weight on at all if you add up both babies, placenta, water etc!! Sorry to hear you are so uncomfy at night - it is bad enough with one - god knows what it is like with two. 

Martami - A8 - wow a heeeuge car!! Lots of room for baby stuff to go in!

Bexxie - congratulations on Harry!! 31 minutes of labour - did I read that right?!

DMN - another one!! Congratulations!!

Omniomen - hope you are ok about the c-section, at least you know when it will be happening

Modo - glad your 2nd NCT class was better. I have bought a ball for £6.99 from TKMAXX. I have not sat on it loads yet but it is comfy when I do. Hoping it will help with the early stages of labour

I am waiting in for the midwife to come and do the risk assessment for the home birth. She would not give me a time so really hoping she comes this morning as have lots of errands to do and would like to get to Asda to see if anything is on offer. I also finally got the voucher for Boots to buy a pack of pampers and get a free changing bag so want to go and try and fetch that too!

Cannot believe May babies are coming thick and fast now. Wonder how Logansmama is getting on??


----------



## Moongirl

dmn1156 - that is fab news!!! glad little lucie is healthy and happy, what a dramatic entrance!! how are you keeping? 
omiomen - congrats on getting a date, not long to wait now!!
happy2bme - enjoy your time off, i can't wait for it to be me!! only another week and a bit to go :happydance:
Sarah, i haven't started writing a birth plan - did your MW ask you to or did you just think it was about time? god so much to think about!!
Malpal, i really feel for you, can't imagine how much more uncomfortable it must be with 2!!

well i got a big surprise last night. i went out for a little walk with my friend because it was such a nice evening and while i was out my hubby went to ASDA, did a shopping and even came back with nappies from the baby event - all without me mentioning a thing!!! wow i really hope this continues once bubs is here ;) he is being so sweet and fab just now :)

right, i'm off to try and get some work done. have a huge amount to get through by the end of next week if i want to start mat leave!!

have a great day!
:hugs:


----------



## A3my

Morning people :sleep:

*Sarahwoo* - I can imagine how your OH was when the import got written off from experience with my DH :haha: his car is his baby! he got some new motorised polisher thing and was busy for 6 hours at the weekend polishing....the bonnnet!!! :dohh:

*Marta* - :haha: I did cry when I got my last car scapped. It was an old banger which was falling apart but it kept going for me and I felt really guilty sending it to its end! 

*PG* - I am now jealous of you - I still have 3 more wednesdays :hissy::sad2::haha:

*Maybebaby* - I wish I'd called in sick :) it seems a long hard week this week. Good luck with the MW - fingers crossed you dont need the injections! :wacko:

*Laura4D* - you describe it perfectly! My body is stopping normal functioning :haha: I was fine until this week. everything is an effort now! 

*CG* - good luck with the homebirth assessment :hugs: how exciting!

*Moongirl* - gold star for your hubby! :thumbup: how sweet of him :)

I guess Logansmama must be in the swing of things. Really hope she got her VBAC. I keep getting lower backache which makes me think ooooo maybe but really I think its just because I do too much and make myself achey :haha:


----------



## jolou

morning!

My OH is exactly the same with his car, if its nice out he will spend half the day at his parents cleaning it and what ever else he does with it. now if i mention just giving mine a clean he looks at me like i talk a foreign language..he has said if we sell his car he would only replace with a car just as fast if not faster... whyyy we live in a place where you cant go fast even if it is 60mph lol.

moongirl soo glad your OH is taking more of an interest now, that talk you had must have really helped! :)

malpal i feel for you i really do, i ended up crying most the night cos i couldnt get comfy at all and my damn hips were just permanently aching so can only imagine how you are feeling with 2 babies! 

muddles i havent bought any toys at all for harrison either, except one little soft snuggle thing from tesco to take to the hospital and a bear from the bear factory off sophie. 

i started doing a wee bit of ironing yesterday with my brand new iron and is it awful that i didnt want to stop?? the things ironed sooo well with the new iron, i will be doing a bit more after lunch since i cant actually move today, i seem to be really struggling with my hips and its doing my head in, how on earth do you girls with SPD cope!? the amount of times i had to turn over as i was aching i lost count of and think i spent most the night awake, also my hips seem to keep clicking... ahh well only 9 sleeps left and the annoying hip pain should be gone but will be replaced with a lovely cut that id much prefer right now lol

i cant decide what to use to wash clothes in, it might sound daft but i only use surf as anything else seems to irritate me and sophie (more so me) and i dont think they do anything like the fairy that i used to use when sophie was just born. i too bought some comfort in so all stocked up on that!


----------



## muddles

*Jolou* I am about to pack all my ironing into a large bag and send it your way it you are loving ironing :lol: Fairy non-bio is on offer at Asda, and I think Surf might have been too. We used Fairy non-bio liquid for washing baby clothes. 

*Marta* oooh that car is lovely, way too big for me but really nice. 

*CG* hope your home birth assessment goes well. 

Don't envy those of you still working. Start a countdown to ML, though I am sure you have already. That's what got me through my last few weeks at work. 

Hello to everyone else. Have a nice day in the sunshine. 

I am in a big grump today after being woken up my a teaching assistant from my work (one who barely spoke to me before I was on ML) phoning my house at 8:30am then when I didn't answer she phoned my mobile straight after. Grrrrrrrrr I know it isn't that early but I like to sleep a bit later than that whilst I still can. She then texted me saying 'How are you and bump? Any twinges yet. Hope to see you before baby arrives.' This woman barely spoke to me at work!


----------



## jolou

ohh that would annoy me too muddles! they know your on maternity leave and obviously wasnt anything to do with work could she not have text/phone you later in the day and let you sleep! lol

dont be sending ironing my way lol i hate the actually ironing but i have a load to do and it doesnt seem to be vanishing like i hoped lol i need to move and get started on it but i seem to be stuck on the sofa right now lol whats really annoying is i think the majority is marks bloody t-shirts! i have took to ironing mine and sophies as i take it off the maid, maybe if i do his t-shirts he might do something nice for me like cook tea? i doubt it lol


----------



## muddles

jolou said:


> ohh that would annoy me too muddles! they know your on maternity leave and obviously wasnt anything to do with work could she not have text/phone you later in the day and let you sleep! lol
> 
> dont be sending ironing my way lol i hate the actually ironing but i have a load to do and it doesnt seem to be vanishing like i hoped lol i need to move and get started on it but i seem to be stuck on the sofa right now lol whats really annoying is i think the majority is marks bloody t-shirts! i have took to ironing mine and sophies as i take it off the maid, maybe if i do his t-shirts he might do something nice for me like cook tea? i doubt it lol

:lol: I will just leave my ironing hidden in the wardrobe then! 

If I ask my H to make tea his suggestions are always McDonalds, chinese or pizza. Ha ha.


----------



## A3my

*Muddles* - Oh MY GOD! I wouldve gone mad at that woman!! did you tell her you and bump were fast asleep until she called and the only twinges you felt were annoyance at people pestering you :haha: I dont think I'll get the annoying phone calls becasue I am working up till 3 days before due date. What I am dreading is the big send off we seem to get here where everyone crowds round you and you have to make a speech. I will run away, I hate being center of attention! :cry: I am dreading it more than labour!

*Jolou* - you're funny, you ironing addict :haha: you OH sounds the exact same as mine :haha: I washed mine once (it was just the once hehe) and got a bit of water on his car. he went MENTAL and said he had to wash his again or he'd get a watermark! :dohh:


----------



## muddles

A3my said:


> *Muddles* - Oh MY GOD! I wouldve gone mad at that woman!! did you tell her you and bump were fast asleep until she called and the only twinges you felt were annoyance at people pestering you :haha: I dont think I'll get the annoying phone calls becasue I am working up till 3 days before due date. What I am dreading is the big send off we seem to get here where everyone crowds round you and you have to make a speech. I will run away, I hate being center of attention! :cry: I am dreading it more than labour!
> 
> *Jolou* - you're funny, you ironing addict :haha: you OH sounds the exact same as mine :haha: I washed mine once (it was just the once hehe) and got a bit of water on his car. he went MENTAL and said he had to wash his again or he'd get a watermark! :dohh:

What annoys me the most is that this same woman did exactly the same thing a couple of weeks ago and my reply was 'yes I am enjoying my maternity leave thanks. It is great being able to sleep until 9:30am....' This was because she called and texted around 8:30am again so guess she didn't get my point. I am going to unplug the phone and put my mobile on silent. :lol:

My work sounds similar to yours so I mentioned to a few people that I was really nervous about leaving so they presented me with lots of lovely things, gave me a round of applause and then didn't ask me to do a speech and they did it just the staff in the staff room at breaktime and not in assembly like they would normally. It was really sweet.


----------



## jolou

ha if i suggest mark does the tea he will ask what is on the menu tonight... then have to tell him everything he needs to be doing if it is something he doesnt cook normally, the only things he can cook is eggs, waffles and sweet and sour chicken out the jar... plus if he cooks omg the mess, why do men have to make soooo much mess cooking something easy? and why dont they tidy as they go? i remember one night i asked him to do tuna, pasta and mayo, i go into the kitchen to get my plate of it etc when all cooked and i was ready to cry, we dont have the biggest of kitchens and its not like he was doing a huge 3 course meal but if u seen the mess you would have thought we were! then he just goes and sits down to eat, i couldnt leave it like that, seemed daft all he had to do was put rubbish away and anythig he used near the bloomin sink lo


----------



## LolaAnn

hahah jolou - my DH is the same, infact so much so he has cooked me about 2 meals the whole time we have been together (almost 8 years) O_O ok that sounds bad when I think about it. He best make up for it when he is on paternity leave haha.

Hey for those of you whos DH are taking paternity leave or similar, how are you doing it? Mine has 2 weeks to take, and suggested taking 4 day weekends? I can definitely see the benefit in that because they get to enjoy more of a spaced out paternity leave if you get what I mean, but then it might be nice to have it all in one go. I have MW appointment today - should be my HB assessment but she hasn't organised it so now I have to pressure her into it lol.


----------



## muddles

LolaAnn said:


> hahah jolou - my DH is the same, infact so much so he has cooked me about 2 meals the whole time we have been together (almost 8 years) O_O ok that sounds bad when I think about it. He best make up for it when he is on paternity leave haha.
> 
> Hey for those of you whos DH are taking paternity leave or similar, how are you doing it? Mine has 2 weeks to take, and suggested taking 4 day weekends? I can definitely see the benefit in that because they get to enjoy more of a spaced out paternity leave if you get what I mean, but then it might be nice to have it all in one go. I have MW appointment today - should be my HB assessment but she hasn't organised it so now I have to pressure her into it lol.

My H is taking two full weeks paternity leave starting whatever day baby is born then tagging two weeks holiday on at the end so he will be at home for the first month.


----------



## Janny Wanny

morning all :) how it goin?


----------



## Windmills

Vinny is like a whirlwind too- he could make toast and leave the kitchen in a mess :dohh: It doesn't half annoy me!


----------



## insomnimama

MUDDLLLLLLLEEEESSSS!!! Six babies with LogansMama! Am so excited. People are popping all over the place! :rofl: :happydance:


----------



## muddles

insomnimama said:


> MUDDLLLLLLLEEEESSSS!!! Six babies with LogansMama! Am so excited. People are popping all over the place! :rofl: :happydance:

Have updated as much as I can which is just the date! It's so exciting. 

Congratulations *Logansmama*.


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies. I'm back and have posted my birth story in the other thread!
Doing great now... survived my c-sec after a 17 hour attempt to vbac!

My baby is beautiful and nursing like a champ. 
Gonna nap now... will catch up on everyone else later! Hope you are all good!


----------



## Moongirl

LolaAnn, my husband wasn't allowed to spread out his pat leave like that, had to take it in one go? Not sure if it's his work that made up that rule tho! Think we would have done that anyway (he's going to be at home for 2 weeks from when baby is born) so it's not a big deal, but maybe your OH should check?

Huge congrats logansmama!! off to read your birth story :) 

:hugs:


----------



## rach2010

having a rant, 

aaaah dam pizza hut chair on sat gave me the most painful backache ever! and it only just went yesterday morning!!! grrrrrrr. Hot water bot and birthing ball, and pain killers did nothing!!

And gaviscon is soooo horrid, instead of making me feel better it made me sick all last night. Its so poo because rennie doesnt even work for me :nope:

I really hope my baby comes on time, cant take much more.I'm soooo impatient, and i'm starting to symptom spot!!!! which is not good!!


----------



## MartaMi

*A3my* - and thinking of the fact that my car is really okay and doesn't have anything wrong with it.
*LolaAnn* - my OH is taking 2 full weeks starting with day baby borns.
*maybebaby3* - take a real good rest :thumbup: 
*LogansMama* - real big congrats for you. And it was so right to have c-sec, so don't even worry about it. Yay, another May-baby :happydance: 
Why are you guys ironing? Brr, I don't even want to think about it. I iron only when it's really neccesery.

OHs sister cam here today. She is 10 weeks behind me and OMG she is huuuge. When saw me asked me that she supposed I'm pregnant :rofl: Yeah, not comparing with her I'm not. And she is just a bit over half way. How big bump will she have in the end :dohh: 

Yesterday evening Janelys teacher gave us a call. Said she wants to talk and asked one of us to come to school today. Because OH is coming late I went. It was so weird to go to school as mom, talk to a teacher as mom. Really weird :wacko: But as it comes out, Janely is giving hard time to one boy. Talked to her while we were walking home and she said that when she went to that school (half school year was over when she changed school and they are in 1st class also) that boy was mean to her and now she decided to get back to him. I didn't know what to think. Now when she got friends she thought she could bully others. Not gonna happen. The other thing is that when she was bullied she didn't say a word to anyboy but know when she has bullied that boy for a couple of days such a drama is happenig.

My laptop just broked. Screen went black. I connected it with big computers' monitor but I'll have to take my laptop repaired. Damn :growlmad:


----------



## Pussy Galore

:happydance: yay for Logansmama!! :happydance:

Marta... sorry about your laptop...can you still get on here for your daily fix!?


----------



## MartaMi

*Pussy Galore* - I restarted it and the screen started working. Thumbs for it to stay that way. I really don't want to waste any money on that.


----------



## LolaAnn

*MartaMi* hopefully your laptop keeps working!! And that you can work out the bullying thing too - kids can be so cruel ha and its so hard to know what is really going on sometimes.

Well I just had my 36w MW appointment and all was fine except for some protein in my urine. We finally talked about my home birth and it was a lot less hassle than I was expecting to get from her really, I get my home birth kit next wednesday and from that day on baby is fine to be born at home so my legs are crossed very tightly right now :)


----------



## jolou

evening!

i finished alllll the ironing! woohooo..well i say all there is some clothes on the clothes maid atm lol and marta i am only ironing now so i have nothing hanging around when i come out the hospital, i tend to only iron if needs be!

argh my laptop did that last year i ended up not able to fix it so we bought a pc instead... omg i had withdrawal symptoms!

lola ann mark is taking one week paternity leave and 1 week holidays, he is allowed 2 weeks paternity but only one week is full pay the other is just £140 which is no good at all so he decided to take a weeks hols, id have prefered he took the week paternity pay when i come out of hospital then go back for a week as my sis is off that same week then take a weeks hols when i will have no one here at all to help but he didnt want to :( i may murder him by the end of week 1 lol and glad your able to go for the home birth you want :)

im feeling rather emotional tonight and have no idea why, i think its lack of sleep and the fact it takes me 5 minutes to able walk properly after sitting down lol

and howwww cute is LMs little man!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey Ladies. 

How is everyone today? 

Im feeling so run down - I have the worse sore throat, cant stop coughing, headache and keep being sick not sure whats been going on with my body over the last few days. Not sure what to do about it. 

Congrats Logansmama. I cant believe we have 6 may babies already ... it still doesnt seem real to me that hopefully soon i am going to have my little princess. Does anyone else feel like this? 

Hope your all ok x x x


----------



## babyhope

Congratulations Logansmama!!!! 

My hubby has two weeks for paternity leave but will probably only be taking one, because he doesn't want to have to use up all his sick days, that is the only way he will get to take it paid.


----------



## Sarahwoo

Moongirl: My midwife hasn't mentioned my birth plan but I'm 37 weeks tomorrow so I thought if I was going to write one I should probably do it soon!!

A3my don't get me started on the car 'pampering' that goes on in this house - he's not as bad now but he still needs a full day to polish it and all the rest - sounds just like your OH!!

I think I must be lucky when it comes to cooking as hubby loves to cook - so on his nights off he'll usually cook a lovely meal. He cooks sooooo much better than me, but then I'm usually only cooking for me, so there doesn't seem much point in going to too much effort lol!! He thinks he's a bit of a chef tbh, he bakes, makes bread, makes wine, but he never cleans up the kitchen! So I guess thats the price I pay - and I am a bit of a clean freak so it suits me :)

LolaAnn: Hubby isn't taking paternity leave, he gets full pay so I think he's daft but he doesn't want to leave them stuck. They struggle enough as it is to cover his annual leave so he just doesn't want to make things difficult. He's booked off (as annual leave) the week after I'm due, then he goes back to work for a week, then he has another week off. If baby arrives before then he's assured me he'd be able to take a few days off at short notice, but he has also said that if I stay in hospital overnight when baby has arrived he'll go to work. He is very, very devoted to his job - but they are very good with him and he's rewarded well for his lloyalty, so I can't complain really.

LogansMama - HUGE Congrats!!!!! Can't wait to see piccies!!!

H & F Hope you start feeling better soon!!

Well I went to my second Parentcraft class tonight - on my own as hubby is working :( It was okay though, I was the only one on my own but it was okay. We talked about post birth stuff like why babies cry etc and we also got to look around the post natal ward. It was all fine, but I hope I'm not in long TBH. Apparently the average time they keep you in for now is 12 - 24 hours for a 'normal' birth, I know I'll want to be home ASAP. We also got a hospital bag list which was longer than mine!! So I def need to go through what I've packed and make sure I've got everything!!

xx


----------



## A3my

congratulations *Logansmama*! I couldnt see how much he weighed - did I miss it? :flower:

*Sarahwoo* - :haha: car pampering, that made me laugh:haha:

My OH gets the same as Mark *Jolou* so he's doing the same, 1 week Pat leave and one weeks holiday.

sorry you are feeling rubbish *H&F*, I feel bleurgghh tonight. Think I've packed LOs bag finally, jut mine to do now :sleep:


----------



## modo

Wow huge congrats LM :hugs: He is beautiful! We are all so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## Pixie81

Hi everyone. I'm sorry its taken me so long to get on here. We've been inundated with visitors since I got home on Sunday evening and this is the first chance I've had to get on the laptop.

Just wanted to let you all know that I gave birth to Amelia Rose on Saturday at 4:28pm after a 2 hour and 40 minute labour! She weighed 6lb 6oz and is just perfect! I am so in love!

I am going to write up my birth story and put up some pics; hopefully tomorrow when I have more time, but just wanted to let you all know on here first. I have changed my avatar to a photo of Amelia in her first dress! xxx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Pixie she looks absolutely adorable!!! Well done you :) Can't wait to read your birth story - a 2hr 40 minute labour - can I book one of those please?!?!

Have I missed the pic of Logansmama's baby??


----------



## mojo401

Congratulations Pixie and Logansmama!!! :flower::happydance:


----------



## Pixie81

CONGRATULATIONS Logansmama! I didn't realise she had had her baby too! I've got a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## DWandMJ

Congrats logansmama and pixie!!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Morning All!

Well I went to bed at about midnight and woke up just after two, and I cannot get back to sleep. I have tried everything!!! I've ended up just getting up and I feel rubbish:cry::cry:


----------



## Sarahwoo

On a brighter note I'm 37 weeks today :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MartaMi

Pixie81 - congrats :flower: She is so adorable. Can't wait to hold my baby boy on my arms :cloud9: 

Laptop went black again :dohh: When I connect it with other monitor its screen works also but hey, I can't put this huge monitor into my handbag or what :dohh: 
That means leaving some extras away from my Audi :cry:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning ladies!!

Sarah... I couldn't sleep either and in the end got up at 4am and watched Desperate Housewives!! :blush:

And now I am sat at my desk at work with no motivation because I am just too tired!!

On the plus side, I am in my final box!! :happydance:


----------



## modo

Pixie81 she is beautiful! Congratulations :hugs:

Sarahwoo: Happy 37 Weeks!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Pixie - congratulations she is beautiful!

Logansmama - congratulations to you too. Will read your birth story later.

Cannot stop on long as have to do some work this morning and have lunch planned with a friend before I knew I would have to continue working!

Just to say that my home birth assessment went really well. All tests were normal and now measuring spot on after being ahead the last few apts. She said at this point there is no reason I cannot have a home birth and left a bag of chair pads, gloves, notes etc. And left me with all the numbers I will need. They will let me have a home birth from 37wk 5 days so only 1wk 1day to hold on for!!

Cannot believe this is might actually happen!


----------



## jolou

morning!

another horrid nights sleep for me too! i was contemplating getting up at 5:30 but thought better of it lol i went to bed at 9!! think i fell asleep about 9:30, figured i might aswel try get some sleep in where i can since i knew id be awake most the night, mark came to bed about 11:30 and started snoring for what felt like eternity lol

not sure what to do today, i might go have a nap soon then do some hoovering and put some washing on... is it me or does washing never go down!


----------



## Heidi

Congrats to the new may mummies!!:happydance:
No new's from me :nope:


----------



## Pussy Galore

CG... so glad your home assessment went well! I will really look forward to reading your birth story on here!!

I bought a tankini from Mothercare yesterday in the hope that I can use the birthing pools at my local hospital!! :)

Sarah... congrats on 37 weeks! :happydance:

Jolou... sorry you had a bad night too. Guess we can all be a bit grumpy on here today!! :haha:


----------



## jolou

ohh i had 2 tankinis from mothercare when pregnant the first time, they are actually quite nice arent they? i threw mine out last march before i moved in with mark lol i coulda done with them this time incase i was brave enough to go swimming


----------



## bexxie

hi girls

Must get my birth story up

Some one said was birth really 31 minutes yes it was lol,I was drinking 3 bags RL tea in one cup and I am sure that helped!

All good here little man sleeps and sleeps and sleeps sure because he shouldnt be here yet....after initial baby blues with milk coming in all is ok......I still want to post here as feel bit lost so will wait til all May babes are here and then go lol

Hope all you girls are ok remember your breathing as I had no drugs as gas and air was not set up so it does work oh and relaxing shoulders big time plays a part when getting pain!

Right off to do housework now and then shower arrghhhhh
xx


----------



## jolou

glad to see things are going well bexxie!

i had a look around some of the other sections of b&b and noticed there was a may babies 2009 thread still going! maybe we could start one up for 2010 once the may babies are here for when we get some time to post and a little catch up would be lovely


----------



## malpal

Morning ladies
Congrats to Logansmama x Have posted in her thread already but will her too. 

Jolou you inspired me to do my ironing today and yay so glad i did as it is now all done! Going to start on the washing now, and mine never oes down either, i'm going to be swamped when the twinnies arrive! 
I really want to try and take Lexie to the park today as the sun is really shining, will see how i am after lunch but fingers crossed we can hobble down. 

When i had Lexie we made a december 2008 mummies thread over in the baby section (now been moved to groups) for a place to carry on chatting when the babies are here, we still use the thread now! It's a great idea! 
xx


----------



## Moongirl

Morning!

Pixie, Amelia is absolutely gorgeous! Well done!!!
Bexxie, glad to hear things are going well for you too.
I think i've missed logans mamas pics too so will try and go find them.

I'll join the crappy sleep club today too! my hips kept getting so painful during the night, had to get up and stretch every hour or so, urgh! I noticed my legs and ankles are more swollen - is it related?? 

PG you just reminded me about my tankini, i haven't been swimming for weeks! really must make the effort to go soon (apparently that's very good for swollen legs :) ) Maybe once i'm on mat leave i'll make it a bit more regularly!! 

I have my last ante natal class today (well still have the hospital visit but dont' think thats a class as such), so won't be around until later - have a good day everyone!

:hugs:


----------



## MartaMi

Yeah I'm sure that when baby is born I'll have a loooooot of questions :winkwink:


----------



## malpal

moongirl the piccies are in her original thread about her waters breaking in third tri section
xx


----------



## A3my

Morning everyone! :sleep: sorry you had rubbish sleeps *Jolou*, *Sarahwoo* and *PG*. I stayed up ironing and sorting all the baby bits I washed last weekend so I am tired becasue I didnt get enough sleep but its my own fault for not getting to bed earlier! 

*Heidi* - you only have 9 days till your due date wow!!

*CG* - yey for the homebirth assessment. :happydance:

*Pixie* - Amelia is lovely and what gorgeous name!! 

*Bexxie[/B - glad to hear all is good with you and Harry! Cant believe you're at the housework already - super mum  People always tell me boys are more relaxed, maybe its true! (hope so )

I saw a midwife yesterday too, she said I am measuring small  ( I still get constant comments about my "small bump" - makes me feel inadequate ) but she's not worried because all my growth scans have been spot on. Baby 4/5th engaged. 

urgh too much to do at work and too little time!! xx*


----------



## fluffpuffin

congrats to the new mums. wow, amazing some of have already had their LO's.
xxx


----------



## Cactusgirl

I am another one not sleeping well so can empathise with you ladies - was awake at 2:30 till 5:30 this morning. I refuse to get up though!! Maybe I should do - might get loads done!


----------



## jolou

oo i hope its true boys are more relaxed, sophie was as relaxed as they come and shes a girl! i wonder if i am that lucky to have an even more relaxed baby lol

just went upstairs to try and nap with no avail! next door has people round and they are soooo loud, at to that a damn parrot that has now learned to whistle.. i am so gonna hold Harrison up to the wall when he is crying in the middle of the night.

think i am gonna have an early lunch of crumpets and marmite and catch up on last nights desperate housewives and maybe iron what has dried from the washing... thing is i am doing this ironing with no where for it to go lol i think me and sophie might have to go through her wardrobe this afternoon and see what actually fits her, she has had a growth spurt and has gone all legs and arms


----------



## Janny Wanny

congrats to the mummies wooooooo.... may babies being born already :)


----------



## hope&faith09

I will join in with the rubbish nights sleep was up all night coughing and felt so rough this morning ended up going to see my GP - he was lovely and thinks I have an infection but is hoping it clears up soon! He also sent me for a repeat blood test as he noticed some abnormalities in my previous one so just waiting for the results of that. 

But while I was there he asked if he could feel my stomach and he had a trainee with him he started feeling the baby and checked heart rate and then let the trainee have ago but after he finished he said when a pregnant woman comes in with a bad throat you dont need to check this its just fun! 

After hearing you all talk about washing and ironing im going to put a wash on im desperate to get upto date with everything before baby arrives! 

Hope your all ok x x x


----------



## jolou

have a started a washing and ironing trend? what happened to me starting food talk lol


----------



## RedRose

6 May babies born! 12 days till due date! Still haven't packed hospital bag! So unorganised!

Why oh why will I not get a move on?! :dohh:

Hope everyone is well today :flower:


----------



## Heidi

RedRose said:


> 6 May babies born! 12 days till due date! Still haven't packed hospital bag! So unorganised!
> 
> Why oh why will I not get a move on?! :dohh:
> 
> Hope everyone is well today :flower:

I've only just finished mine and did babies bag two days ago so your not the only one :dohh:


----------



## Janny Wanny

i only have hospital bag half packed ..... ran out of idea to put in it hahaha


----------



## Sarahwoo

'Morning' all!! Well it sounds like we are all suffering from rubbish nights sleep at the moment, its soooo annoying! Frustratingly I went back to bed at about six and pretty much slept through until about 12! So at least I've had some sleep. I read in one of my (many lol) books that at this stage just sleep when you can, and try not to get stressed about it, so I guess I'd better go for that method. Goodness knows how you ladies are coping who are working though - wow you are superwomen!!! When I'm tired I freak out thinking if I went into labour now I just couldn't do it - I'd be too tired!!!!!

Marta bad news about your laptop!!! Hope you don't have to loose too many extras on the Audi!!

I think I might have to have a laundry day too, since you all are I might as well join in!! I really want to crack on and get some baby sheets etc made too. When I was trying to sleep I was thinking about them, so I think I'll get the sewing machine out and get them done. I was very tempted to do that at half three this morning . . . I'm crazy!!!

I'm not sure if its nesting but I keep thinking OMG if I go into labour now x,y,z needs doing - so I have to go and do it just in case!! So half the time I'm doing jobs that don't really need doing, I'm just afraid that I might not get chance to do them again for a while!! Argh!! Hubby doesn't help though - how come men are so bloomin messy!!! 

We should def have a thread for when our babies arrive, I'm another one who's going to have LOTS of questions!!!!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Well - my first lot of washing is in the machiene! hopefully it will be ready to go out on the line before too long! I have such a list of things to do before baby arrives and next week I think I am cleaning and sorting a room a day! Im just desperate to tidy up but have constantly thinkin about uni work! 

Well my dissertation is now being printed and taking it to get it bound later ... then just one assignment and an exam to go! feel so happy that i might actually get everything finished in time!


----------



## Janny Wanny

i would love to do lots of cleaning but i get so tired even hoovering lol or maybe im lazy!


----------



## abz

hey everyone.

congrats on the new may mummies :D can't believe so many have been born already!!

i don't have much news really. still going for acupuncture. it makes me really sore the day afterwards with my sciatica and pelvis but seems to be helping over all.

last weekend thomas did my nesting for me pretty much as i couldn't move enough to do it!! not many husbands that would do that!! so he certainly got a very happy wife :) family came to visit last weekend and brought a moses basket. bought a baby bath and moses stand at the asda event (didn't think of getting fairy. will have to stock up on that, it's so expensive!!) so now think we have everything we NEED to bring a baby home. other than any clue on how to look after a baby of course... am sure we'll need other things but we have the essentials now :)

hope everyone is doing ok?

abz xx


----------



## LogansMama

Hi girls! So much to catch up on and I just can't seem to find time to back track through it all! What BIG stuff have I missed? I know Emera had her baby - and 2 others did too - right? Anyone else?

Well - congrats to those that have given birth! And good luck to those still waiting.

Baby and I are still in the hospital. We will go home tomorrow... Baby STILL doesn't have a name - but we will decide today for sure. Right now he is in the nursery getting his circumcision done. Poor guy... :( but he'll be fine in a few. His pediatrician saw him and said he looks good, but is gettin a little yellow. Will get checked again later and see if he needs to go under the lights or not. In the meantime, I'm gonna sit in a sunny window with him all day and just nurse him a lot to try and flush him with some fluids. Hopefully my milk will come in today... I would hate to get released without him!

I am feeling okay myself. Loading up on pain pills. My older son is good but I can tell he is gettin a little ancy. I can't believe I have been away from him 4 days now. Starting to feel like forever. I was really ready to go home today... but doc wants me to rest another day, and I don't want to leave without the baby either.

Ah well... gonna rest now.

I promise to try and keep up now with all you ladies! I


----------



## babyhope

I went to the doctor's yesterday and they checked me, last week they said I was still closed and hard, yesterday they told me I was closed but I am now soft...hopefully this means something!

Bixxie- What does RL tea do?


----------



## maybebaby3

congrats logansmama!

have not read posts 4 the last 24 hrs and there seem 2 b lots of them!!! will try 2 catch up later. doing washing now! fun!

my bloods are up so that's good. still bordering on the anaemic but much better than last blood test! and no urine infection! :thumbup:


----------



## bexxie

RL can help cervix dilate did in my case lol
birth story now on


----------



## MartaMi

I had such a good day today. Our hospital had exercises and because I'm in Red Cross I also went there as valuer for orderlys. We got so much fun because some simulants got so active with their roles and played so well that I thought I'm gonna give birth. I laughed that much :haha: 

Anyway, talked to my godfathers wife and she is overdue. She told me that she is so tired about all these phonecalls. Listening to her made me realize how thankful I have to be that listened advice somebody gave me. It was to tell others wrong due date. Only our closest family menbers and friends know the exact date. Others know that I'm due in begging-mid June. So as far as they know I have 2 months til due date. And nobody should annoy me.


----------



## modo

Thank you for the advice *Bexxie*! I am going to read your birth story now.

Glad things are working out for your Homebirth *CG*!

Great to hear from you *LM* and that your baby is doing well. I bet you can't wait to get home :)

I had my NCT breastfeeding class today and it was very interesting although I got so tired by the end of the class (not been sleeping much either). I really am interested in trying the Natural Breastfeeding technique where you pit baby on the tummy and they move up to the breast and latch on themselves. It looks very natural and comfortable for Mom and Baby leaving both your hands free. 

I have a handyman coming on Tuesday to do some work around the house and he is going to put up the baby's wallpaper border. I'll post some pics on Facebook when its done.

I think starting a May Baby's thread for all the Moms who have had their babies is such a great idea! It would be great to stay in touch with you guys afterwards. I really regret not having posted much in the other May Babies threads in first and second tri.


----------



## LogansMama

Well ladies - We FINALLY have given our boy a name! Took us a good 2 days to come up with something we can agree on - but I am happy with it!

Dillon Matthew!


----------



## hope&faith09

aww logansmama i love that name and it really suits him!

Well im really hoping to get some sleep tonight I managed to get all the washing done today, hoping to gloss the kitchen skirting board tomorrow! 

Hope everyone has had a good day x x x


----------



## Sarahwoo

Lovely name Logansmama!!!

Well I had a nice afternoon after snoozing all morning! We just went shopping and things, nice and chilled out, and I finished writing my birth plan - yay!! So thats another thing ticked off the list:) 

Since I'm 37 weeks today I've taken some new bump pics, what do you think? I can't believe how much bigger I am than my last pic which was at 32 weeks, I think I look massive. Sorry the pic is so small, I took it with my phone and I think it's shrunk when I've e-mailed it to myself lol!!

Well I think I might go and repack my hospital bag, I had a really painful BH this afternoon and it made me think that I'd better make sure I have everything all ready to go!!

x
 



Attached Files:







37wk4.jpg
File size: 1.6 KB
Views: 50


----------



## BunnyFace

17th May Pink bump :bunny::cloud9:


----------



## emera35

Keep popping ladies, we'll have no babies left to be born in May at this rate :D

Aww love the name Logansmama! :)

Sarahwoo, you look fab! :thumbup: Sure thats a good sized bump, but then, you are 37 weeks pregnant :haha:

I posted this in the Bumps thread, but i felt inspired to share my before and after shots! Thought i'd post them here too, I'm a size 18 UK, so not a slim girl! and i'm pretty happy with my post-tummy myself, thought it might give you girlies some hope as you keep on growing that extra bit :hugs::hugs::hugs:

The bumpy pic is at 36 weeks exactly, the night before i gave birth, and the other is 5 days after i gave birth, sorry for excessive boobage!! :blush:

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Bumps/th_Picture029.jpg

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Bumps/th_Picture086.jpg

Really happy today, Rohan gained 6oz since we came home!! :happydance: he actually has buttocks now! :haha: He also seems to have found his voice, and has been screaming about pretty much anything that isn't food or a cuddle today, poor grumpy little chap, he's sleeping all peacefully now though, yay, enjoying a hot chocolate and about to jump in the bath :)

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: ladies


----------



## babyhope

LogansMama said:


> Well ladies - We FINALLY have given our boy a name! Took us a good 2 days to come up with something we can agree on - but I am happy with it!
> 
> Dillon Matthew!

That is so crazy Logansmama, because we are naming our son Dylan too...only we are spelling it different!!! My son had already been calling him Dylan, we just haven't told many people in case in the last minute we change our minds, but I do think it's going to stick.


----------



## muddles

Hey ladies had a bit of a crazy day, not baby related though. Going to bed now talk tomorrow. 

Lovely name *Logansmama*. Do you want me to put a weight beside your name on page 1. 

Welcome *BunnyFace*. Sorry you are having such a tough time at the moment.


----------



## Sarahwoo

Thanks Emera :hugs:

You look amazing !! I can't believe the second pic is only five days after you gave birth!! I sooooo hope I can loose my baby weight okay . . . . I really want some kind of a figure back lol!

I've just been trying to pack my hospital bag one last time, I got a list from the midwife at anti natal last night and there is more on that list than on mine!!!! I'm using two holdalls that I usually take to the gym, so far I have one with all the baby things in it, and one with all my post-labour stuff. They are both full!! So now I have to put my actual labour things in another bag . . . argh!! I am thinking about leaving my outfit for coming home in the car so hubby can just get it when I need it, does that sound normal? i'm so paranoid about taking a million bags - but almost everything I've packed is on the hospital list so I guess everyone must take a fair bit of stuff!!


----------



## emera35

About hospital bags, in retrospect I would have packed a little differently. I had the changing bag we had bought filled with all the baby things, as it was hubbie had to bring more nappies and blankets, but then i was in for 5 days, so i'd say i had about nough stuff there. 

As far as stuff for me went, well, I didn't really get the chance to use any of the labour stuff i had packed, and thinking back, what i would do next time is pack one small bag with labour stuff, a little wash bag and one nighty and one outfit of street clothes, a few pads, that sort of thing. And then once i knew if i was staying in i'd send hubbie home for a more substantial "staying-in bag" with some lounging clothes, extra nighties etc etc. and also with some extra baby stuff packed in it. 
It just seems mad to take loads of stuff if you are only going to be having a standard delivery and then home for teatime sort of thing. Of course if i was booked in for induction or a c-section then ignore all that and take the kitchen sink! :)


----------



## Sarahwoo

Thanks for the hospital bag info Emera :)

I just can't decide what to pack for the best . . . . apparently for a nice normal birth you stay in between 6 - 12 hours, I could easily get hubby to get more stuff if I need to stay in longer etc. Argh, I might just pack another little bag for now and I have more or less everything I need from the start and then if I change my mind I can re-pack - again lol!!!


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations LogansMama, and lovely name :)

Well I've been to see my step SIL and her new baby this evening.. She's called Skye, and she's beautiful.. And so tiny! It's made everything seem a lot more real (and close!) and I can't believe there's one of those inside me! :lol: Chloe gave me a VERY honest account of her 48 hour labour too, which was good for knowledge purposes, but not so good for my sanity. Also she had a fab fab fab Moses basket which I want :blush: I already have one, but convinced myself 2 will be necessary! She had the pram I wanted and Vinny hated too- the Emmaljunga Mondial Duo :(


----------



## LogansMama

*Modo* - Has someone already started a May Mommies thread in the baby area? If not, I will! I need somewhere to talk about baby now that I'm not pregnant anymore! :)

As far as the natural breastfeeding thing goes - that looks so cool - but I think it'd be kind-of hard to be that patient. Its easier to just pop baby on to the boob.... :)

*Sarah* - Pack Pack Pack away! I have sent dh home about 20X to get me things I forgot before! Of course - I wasn't really packed to begin with, but I tried to pack light... not thinking I'd be here for 5 days!!! I ended up needing more panties, my robe, I'm still gonna need another tshirt to go home in 2moro, extra batteries for the camera, extra clothes for the baby (unnecessary but stiill wanted), my hair straightener, all kinds of random crap!

*Emera* - you look great! I'm dying to weigh myself but I know it'd just piss me off right now! I have so much extra fluid from all the IV's... Its scary how huge my feet are right now! I certainly FEEL smaller though. Such a relief... I was so uncomfortably big before!

*babyhope* - I like your spelling better (Dylan) tbh... but DH wanted it the other way (Dillon) and after the battle to find a name we both liked... I couldn't bother to rgue about it!

*muddles* - sure you can add the weight if you want... he was 7lbs 6 oz. :)

*As for us...*
I got a lot accomplished today! We named Dillon - so that was a big big relief! I thought we might never agree on anything!! AND I pooped for the first time since Monday - so that was a big deal - LOL!!! And my milk finally came in as well... which I'm thrilled about. If Dillon didn't start getting more fluids soon, his jaundice was gonna get worse and I was gonna end up either having to leave him here longer than me, or having to give him formula! Both bad things!!! 

I am starting to get real hormonal today too. Feel like crying over nothing! LOL - it doesn't get better after the birth like you'd think it should... its just a whole NEW set of hormones to cope with now! crazy...

But other than that.... not much happening. Lookin forward to reading more birth announcements... so lets get poppin ladies!!


----------



## babyhope

Logansmama-he is such a cutie! I love your avatar picture!!! 
Isn't it weird that Dillion and Dylan are the same name but have different meanings? I bought the crib bedding set that is sailor, with waves and fishes and boats and then when I looked up the meaning of Dylan it said "son of the sea" I thought that was too cute and such a cool coincidence!!!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Logansmama... what a beautiful name!! Glad all is well with you :)

I have to do my usual.. woo hoo it's Friday!! :yipee: cos it is my last one in work for four months!!!! :happydance:


----------



## hope&faith09

Yay PG ... your last Friday!!! I will be jumping for joy next friday after my final exam. 

On a good note tho I only have 1000 words left to write on this final assignment! My dissertation is done, bound and ready to hand in so if I manage to get this finished today as well I will be so so so happy! I keep getting really bad twinging pains in my lower back have no idea what it is tho. 

Hope everyone else is ok x x x


----------



## malpal

Congrats on the name Logansmama it's lovely xx
PG Yay for the last Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I had a terrible night again, was sitting in bed at 2.10am wailing that i couldn't do it anymore! I have really really bad swollen legs and they didn't help in bed as they feel like there being pumped with lead. Dh took a piccie last night

One leg/ankle is definately worse than the other, feels very stiff when i try and rotate it around. It had a massive indent from where my socks had been (should say dh's socks as i can't get mine on!) Dh was worried and really wanted me to call my mw today but i'm not sure, surely with all the weight i'm carrying this is normal? 

Going to attempt to get cleaning done today so we can have a chilled weekend. Will prob only manage a room though! 

xx


----------



## modo

*LM* I love the name Dillon! I really think it suits him :) 
You know the reality of having a newborn baby better than I do! I am sure we will probably try a number of BF techniques and see what works for us. I just want BFing to work!
I don't think anyone has started a May Babies thread yet, you should go ahead and start one! 

Thanks for posting the pics *Emera* made me feel a lot better!

*Katie*: you are lucky you know someone with a newborn! At my NCT class they said holding a new born was a great way to get things started once you are closer to your due date :)

I am 35 weeks today:yipee::yipee:


----------



## Cactusgirl

Logansmama - great news you are all doing well. LOVE the name Dillon!!

Hope&Faith - I have no idea how you are still working on your course!

Emera - wow you look fab already!! Thank you for putting the before and after photos up 

Sarahwoo - bumpage looking great! I am still in denial that I have a massive bump and then I catch sight of myself in a full length mirror and I am like 'who the hell is that?!' 'OMG it's me?!'

PG - yay for being your last Friday at work - what a great feeling!!

Malpal - my ankles and feet are swelling really badly now, they look like hobbit feet or something! I cannot wear socks anymore and cannot even put my flip flops on - I can only wear a loose pair of slip ons and even they leave indentations by the end of the day. Try and sit and raise your feet above the level of your heart - that is the only thing that seems to help me! I know it is probably impossible with another LO to look after though.

I am so relieved to hear that some of you guys still have not packed your hospital bags either - I know I have planning a home birth but they still recommend you having one in case of transfer. 

DH is going away today till tomorrow evening mountain biking for his last weekend away before the baby comes. I am looking forward to having the house to myself and watching trashy telly, I am going to go to Tesco and buy a disgustingly overindulgent dessert to treat myself!!

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## A3my

Morning, halleluyah for Friday *PG* - cant believe you are leaving the still working club :haha::thumbup:

well done for getting your dissertation all finished and bound *H&F* :thumbup:

*Sarahwoo* - you look amazing! Thats how I wanted to look (nice thin arms) but I have seriously blobbed out in the last month :cry:

*emera* - fab pictures and you look fantastic too xx

*LM & Babyhope* - I love the name Dillon/Dylan. My son's second name will be Dylan x he's gorgeous by the way *LM* and I love what you have written on your tickers - awwww :flower:

*Malpal* - i really feel for you with the water retention, get those feet up! x

urgh i am tired today! :sleep: xx


----------



## LogansMama

*PG* - Congrats on your last Friday!!

*H&F* - Good job finishing up your work. I think your body is gearing up with that low back pain. DO those last 1000 and I bet with the last word you will be in labor! :) Your body is just waiting for you to finish up!

*Malpal* - your legs look bad. When is your next appt? I would phone if its not soon. Just to be cautious. Is your BP okay? 




babyhope said:


> Logansmama-he is such a cutie! I love your avatar picture!!!
> Isn't it weird that Dillion and Dylan are the same name but have different meanings? I bought the crib bedding set that is sailor, with waves and fishes and boats and then when I looked up the meaning of Dylan it said "son of the sea" I thought that was too cute and such a cool coincidence!!!

Really? Different meanings? I only read the "son of sea" one. What is my spelling then? Google here I come!

*Modo* - Good Luck with the breastfeeding. YOu can do it! I love it! SO happy to be nursing a baby again. Its so nice. Really is. The key is to just be as relaxed as you can and TRUST your body to do what it is supposed to do! And have a good support person - someone that KNOWS about BFing - don't just trust any old nurse or doctor - there are so many misconceptions about how it all works!

My hospital this time SUCKS as far as BFing support goes. Good thing I already know what I'm doing or they would have steered me in all the wrong directions. The nurses here don't seem to know a thing about Bfing! I feel bad for newbie moms that want to try it and end up coming here to deliver. They will have a rough time with the crap advice these nurses give! One nurse actually gave me some totally WRONG advice... and when I told her she was wrong she said "Oh - I will get you the literature so you can read it for yourself". I said okay - she brought it to me and started to read it out loud to me. In the process she totally proved herself wrong and felt dumb. I actually felt bad for her! She was embarrassed! It was kind-of funny though! I _told_ her I knew what I was saying! Ahh - at least she learned something!


----------



## malpal

LM- Next mw appt is on Tuesday, bp fluctuates at the min, but at my last check it was ok. Think my dh is worried as i had pre-eclampsia with my daughter and was induced. Although then i had protein, high bp and swelling/visual problems. 
I'm not sure what to do, i'm terrible at not wanting to trouble people! 
Just had a look back and found a pic of when i was being induced with lexie and the swelling on my leg was apparantly bad, does it look worse than this???

Sorry not a really attractive picture!!! 
I feel like i'm going on now :cry:

Sorry guys! xx


----------



## LogansMama

Just googled "Dillon" - apparently this spelling means "like a lion". Interesting. I had only read the "son of sea" one. Very interesting. Thanks babyhope! 

malpal - Hard to tell from your pic - but if you have a history of preeclampsia I would def get checked out!


----------



## modo

You look lovely Malpal :hugs: 

I know I have been feeling pretty crappy by how big I look lately and you are carrying twins so it must feel even worse to you :hugs: This is all for a good reason and you are going to have TWO healthy LOs by the end.

ETA: If you suspect pre-eclampsia you really should get checked out hon :hugs:


----------



## muddles

For those planning to breastfeed I have been recommended these websites for extra support, though I am lucky my area is VERY pro b/feeding.

https://www.kellymom.com/

https://www.laleche.org.uk/

Oh and I asked lots of questions a few weeks ago on the breastfeeding forum on here and got really good replies from the ladies on there.

Have updated page 1 with Dillon's birth weight now. Whose next to drop? I haven't added any new May babies for a few days!


----------



## modo

Thanks for the links Muddles! I will check them out now :)


----------



## MartaMi

*LogansMama* - Dillon Matthewis such a pretty name :thumbup:
*Sarahwoo* - what a beautiful bump :thumbup:
*BunnyFace* - welcome :flower:
*emera35* - your bum has gone back pretty fast. Hope mine goes too.

Doing nothing today. I should take a look at safety seats. Don't know which one to buy. And then there is stroller. I guess I'm the only one in here who wants to go read military forums instead surfing in online baby stuff shops :dohh:


----------



## lesleyann

just wanted to come say hello and not long to wait for all you ladys now :flower: i was due on the 20th last year and Lo came on the 17th :flower: i find it very intresting to see who is due on my Lo's bday and find out twins are wow :cloud9:

well lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Janny Wanny

morning all how is everyone?... i feel like crap today :(


----------



## Taurustot09

morning everyone! never seem to get a peek at here much lately!!!. i am 38 weeks tomorrow :) :) :) :) :) :)


----------



## jolou

morning

love the name logansmama! i remember the crying after having Sophie very very well lol its mental! id cry when i was left on my own, id cry cos of how a midwife spoke to me, altho she was a horrid horrid horrid woman, she made me walk soo far whilst pushing Sophie in her crib to the canteen for breakfast a little over 12 hours after having Sophie, i only just managed to stand up and get showered, later found out she should have brought me the breakfast as it was too early for me to walk, the next day she was told to bring me my breakfast and she was really nasty about it.

emera i hope i look just as good after 5 days! i will be posting a bump pic the day before i go in for my section then i will do an after shot once im home from the hospital. i do remember from last time the midwife who came to see us at home after sophie was born commenting on how much i lost so quick..i dont remember feeling like that all tho lol

as for hospital bags its hard to know what to take sometimes, i took more than i needed for sophie but not enough for me! i managed to forget my make-up and relied on sophies dad to bring it...he forgot it each time! ergh and i know it might sound odd but being able to just put a little make up on always makes me feel better, didnt take my going home outfit and didnt have one planned... again relied on sophies dad to choose the outfit..biiggggg no no lol so this time i will have it all planned and in my bag thursday night, ive decided not to take shampoo as my hair needs styling if i wash it, looks awful left to dry in its current style, instead i am taking dry shampoo and will not be getting my hair wet. i am also taking baby wipes for me to use (for some reason the frowned upon them for the baby in hospital, cant remember why?) cos i remember even tho i would shower i would still get very sweaty (nice huh) and hated it. then its the usual maternity pads, breast pads, sexy big cheap knickers, some nighties and i just realised i have no slippers suitable, i think id look a bit daft in a nighty and socks lol.

malpal i agree if you have history then go get checked out, no harm in it at all and dont you do any cleaning today keep you feet up when you can missy!

not doing a thing today at all, had a slightly better sleep but not much, i keep getting a shooting pain all around my back followed by lovely braxton hicks so thats getting rather annoying. i should do some hoovering but i really can not bothered!


----------



## emera35

Thanks for the nice comments girls! :hugs::hugs:

Hope you are all well today! Malpal sorry to hear about your swelling, it can't be comfy for you, i'd echo what others have said though and get things checked out if you have a history, otherwise, keep those feet up!!

Logansmama, so glad you and Dillion are doing ok, despite the dodgy BF advice. All the MW in my hospital were fantastic, i left feeling really confident, which i reckon is the key to success with this. Definately we need a may thread in the babys section, i couldn't do without chatting with you girls and hearing how you all are!

And all i have to say is OMG the crying!?!?! I was never emotional like this in my pregnancy, i feel so weird. I don't even feel slightly unhappy, but i'm bursting into tears about everything! Rohan pulls a cute face - i cry, my husband makes me toast and its actually well totasted - i cry, watch an advert on tv - i cry, i look at the hubbie and Roh having a cuddle - i cry, most likely if i went to try on an old pair of jeans right now, whether they fit or not, i'd likely cry! I'm starting to worry i'll dehydrate purely through tears! :haha: Gods i hope this bit ends, crying gives me a headache :haha:


----------



## modo

You guys someone broke into our car!

They smashed the window on the drivers side and stole our satnav and DH's iphone :(

Wonderful timing huh? :cry::cry::cry:

We are driving to Hendon where we bought the car to get it fixed. It will be ready by tom hopefully.

I just feel so sad and violated :cry:


----------



## emera35

Argh poor you Modo thats sooo annoying!

I know how i felt when my flat was broken into, its just horrible, and really its not the sort of thing you need right now.

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you

At least you can get it fixed, and replace the stolen items, no one was hurt :hugs:


----------



## Windmills

:hugs: Modo. It's horrible when things like that happen isn't it. And talk about a bad time for it!


----------



## malpal

Have just got back from my gp's after visiting her on my mw's say so. Have got to go to hospital now for a scan on my leg as they possibly think that i have a blood clot. 
Just waiting for dh to come back from work and my mum to arrive to have Lexie. Fingers crossed all is ok. 
Thank you for the comments ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Windmills

Good luck mapal, I hope it's nothing xxxx


----------



## Janny Wanny

is it just me or is anyone else getting really impatiant now??? just wanna see my wee one hehehe i think i also getting nerves too... had few panic attacks yesturday :(


----------



## insomnimama

Sorry to hear that Modo. :( 

LM sounds like you are having a fantastic time with Dillon! Congratulations :hugs:

Emera all the crying is normal. Glad you have bonded so well- Roh sounds lovely. :cloud9:

H&F Holy Moly your exam is cutting it close. Hats off to you for having the presence of mind to study at this point. :thumbup:

I have a prenatal apt this morning- we'll see how it goes. Suspect BP will be up again from last time but not high enough to warrant doing anything about it. :rofl: 

Hope everybody is well. Can't wait to hear who is next to go! Am betting on MalPal.:crib: :crib: Next I would bet on H&F but you don't want to go before exam :rofl: so am betting on Muddles. :)


----------



## Cactusgirl

Modo - god how annoying. It is not just having the stuff stolen which is bad enough it is the hassle of having to get the car fixed etc. It makes my blood boil that people work hard to have their things and then some scum think they have the right to just steal it. 

malpal - thinking bout you - let us know what they say

x


----------



## A3my

Good luck *Malpal* :flower:

*modo* - thats awful :( I hate stuff like that. plus the [email protected] will get away with it most likely :growlmad: xxxx

*emera* i remember crying like that after I'd had Holly. You're brave trying on pre preg jeans :winkwink: i think my arms would fill mine! :haha: xx


----------



## LogansMama

Modo - sorry about your car! Even though you are getting it fixed, its still really stressful! That sucks. People are awful! :(

Malpal - glad you are getting checked out. Hope its nothing!


----------



## emera35

Hah i'm not actually going to try the jeans on, I still have about 2 stone to lose before i'm at my pre-preg weight so doing things like trying on my old jeans will just lead to dispair!:haha::haha: Plus, i don't think i could cope with jeans just yet, i'm sticking in joggers and leggings until i don't feel like i've been kicked in the crotch anymore!! :rofl:

Right off to find something new to cry about then :winkwink:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Morning Ladies!

Happy St Georges Day!!

Thanks for the nice comments about my bump :) I feel like a hippo so its nice to hear nice things :)

MalPal I hope everything is okay at the hospital, good thing you got checked out :)

Emera bless you with the crying - at anti natal we were told we would be crying at everything by four days post birth! Hubby is rubbish when I cry . . . he always thinks that there is a reason and wants to fix it for me so I stop crying! Does anyone know how long the little baby blues time lasts for?

Roh does sounds so adorable Emera, I'm sooooooo jealous!!!!

Modo so sorry to hear about your car! Hope you can get it all fixed soon!

Ouch those swollen legs / ankles look painful!! I've been lucky and I haven't had anything like that. Could be because I have low blood pressure . . . I don't know? Touch wood I seem to have escaped quite a lot of the horrible things that pregnant ladies get . . . lets hope it doesn't all catch up with me in the last few weeks - it probably will lol!!

Well today I'm going to get more stuff ticked off my lists, and this afternoon we're off our for a late lunch / early tea with my parents as its my dads birthday. Mmmmm . . . . FOOD! lol!!

I actually slept a bit better last night, I stayed up until about 3am reading my book and then - woo hoo - fell asleep!!! I woke up when hubby came in from work and then fell asleep again!! Yay!!

Right, I'd better go and get a wriggle on and get some stuff done.My cats are been sooooooo naughty today - argh they are driving me mad!! They follow me everywhere lately but OMG they are just been so naughty today, they do something naughty and actually look at me while they are doing it as if to say 'yeah, and what are you going to do about it? By the time you get over here I'll be long gone'. Naughty little things, I think they might be playing on the garden this afternoon to get them out from under my bloomin feet!!


----------



## modo

Thanks ladies for the kind words ladies! We have found another company who are coming between 3.30-5.30pm to fix it. 

I though this van driving past slowly might have had something to do it with it (before I saw the damage was a broken window) and asked them if they did it. After I closed my front door DH (who had been talking to them) heard them call me fat! 

Isn't that nice?! Lets call the pregnant woman fat! I'm sure that will make her feel great.

Sorry for the long moan ladies. I just really didn't need that as my self-esteem has been pretty crap lately.


----------



## abz

Love the name LM :) congratulations again. glad your milk has come in for you and hopefully you'll both leave together :)

Malpal. good luck honey. thinking of you.

modo. so sorry to hear about the car.

and everyone else, i had responses in my head but they've vanished!!

happy friday everyone :) tomorrow was supposed to be my last day of work before i got signed off. so maybe i won't feel so guilty once that's over, ha. been invited to a bbq which will be nice :) bump is bumbling around strongly and am still getting the odd cramp if i move too fast, ha. wish people would stop saying they want her to arrive. she's quite happy in there for another week or two. but i'm convinced she'll be late *sigh*. still. given that every time i think about birth i try to develop a mental block to prevent absolute and total panic she can stay in there as long as she likes!! ha.

abz xx


----------



## LogansMama

Okay mommas and mommas-2-b... I started a thread for us in the baby section. Its April/May/June 2010 moms....

So lets get chatting in there as more of the babies start arriving! 

XOXOOX


----------



## Sarahwoo

Modo ignore the stupid idiots in the van - how pathetic of them. I'm sure you look fab!


----------



## jolou

oh modo! i feel for you i really do, its horrible when someone breaks into something you own, i remember someone breaking into our garage when i lived with mum, it was horrible to think someone has been at your stuff!

malpal glad you are being seen to, fingers crossed everything is ok!

janney wanney yes i am getting impatient, i keep thinking this time next friday i will have him here but i want him right now! i am actually slightly bored so could do with him being here now i am ready and waiting!

woohoo we have a new thread to gab in when bubs is here, thanks logansmama

i cant wait to fit in my proper jeans! i so over these maternity ones now! i think it will be a good few months till i am in them tho.

decided to go take sophie to pizza hut tonight, my mum mentioned her and my aunt and cousins are going to the one that is near sophies dads so figured il take her to see nanny and drop her off at her dads since its his weekend, at the same time i ca pick up sophies old moses basket which apparently is under her bed... lol


----------



## LogansMama

I forgot to mention earlier - to those of you waiting to lose your plug... I NEVER lost mine that I noticed.

My water full on broke - but my plug never came out... I just thought that was interesting. I know I had kept looking for it every time I was in the bathroom - hoping for a sign of labor, but it never happened. I never even lost it when I was 2 cm along! (Never got further than that though).


----------



## jolou

ooo the cutest little red short dungarees just arrived that i won on ebay! the are sooo cute! i just hope we actually have nice weather in may/june so he can wear them lol

slightly OT i know but i was rather excited and how cute and little they are :D


----------



## A3my

*sarahwoo* your cats sound like mine, I emptied out a box of baby clothes and they thought jumping in and out was hilarious, they do make me giggle :haha: as for crying, when I do my DH rolls his eyes :dohh::haha:

*modo* - g!ts!!! (excuse my language) I cant believe they called you fat. :hugs:

*jolou* - mmm pizza hut!! I cant wait to burn my maternity trousers. They are far too tight now and uncomfortable! :haha: I love dungarees on boys awwww.

*LM* - I lost a bit of plug over a week ago and nothing since. maybe yours came away in your waters and you didnt see it??? 

ho hum, nearly hometime. Emily had to go to school dressed as a Victorian and was far from impressed with the outfit I thought up. She wanted me to buy her one! :dohh:


----------



## LogansMama

A3my - Maybe - but I think it would have been in my underwear then? I don't know.


----------



## modo

Thank you again ladies! DH took me out to lunch at our local to make up for it! He has been so sweet :)

That's a great idea LM I will def move over once LO is here!

jolou that outfit sounds so cute! I am going to look for some for my baby.


----------



## jolou

amy do u find it annoying when school asks you to come up with something in fancy dress? cos you just know the kids will never be happy unless its been bought from the shop! i remember being made up with what mum would make us lol


----------



## Moongirl

Hi there girls! :flower:

*Hope and faith* Well done on finishing your dissertation!! what a great achievement. It feels so satisfying when you see it there all nicely bound doesn't it! Good luck with the course work and last exam!!

*Logansmama* Glad to hear you and Dillon (cute name btw!!) are doing well. Does this mean you're both getting home (i may have missed that!)

*Sarah woo* lovely bump!

*Emera* Thank you soo much for posting your before and after pics, they give me hope!! you look fab! And glad Rohan is doing so well.

*PG* yay for Friday!! :happydance: it's not my last at work tho :nope: but on the bright side, only one more for me!! :happydance:

*Malpal* oww sore legs! Mine are quite swollen on and off and it's a wierd feeling. Glad you're getting checked out and hope it's all OK - keep us updated!

*Cactus Girl* sounds like a great evening you have planned. Wonder if i can talk hubby into going to pub with his pals tonight so i can have a bath and eat crap :shrug: Enjoy your over indulgence anyway!!

*Modo* that's awful about your car :nope: just horrible. Hope you feel better after a nice lunch and when it's all fixed.

*Jolou* love the sound of the red dungarees - got any pics? i'm getting really jealous of people who know whether to buy boy or girl clothes.... i wanna too!!!

*Amy* work is pants isn't it. how much longer have you got again?

Sorry if i've missed anyone out, losing track now :wacko:

I'm really tired today, think working everyday is getting to me a bit. Can't wait to have some time off but wonder how long it'll take me to get bored (am sure i'll probably go late!!) :haha:

Hope you're all having lovely Fridays. Any fun plans for the weekend?

:hugs:


----------



## modo

The guy should be arriving in 20 mins to fix the glass.

My birth ball arrived today and DH is inflating it for me right now :)


----------



## Windmills

:blush: I'm naughty, when I lose track of this thread it's too hard to catch up!

A topic we all know and love.. what's everyone doing for dinner tonight? :lol:


----------



## modo

Once the glass guy has left I am going out to dinner in a Lebanese restaurant with Ben. I can't wait!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies! 

Well all my work is handed in and I am so so so relieved! hopefully its all good enough to pass just a bit of revision needed now but if LO did turn up early I can take it in July so its not the end of the world! 

Went to the loo earlier and I felt so periody ... if you know what i mean i felt so heavy and had some painful cramps which went on for a lil bit but havent had anything for a while. It was just weird ... just wondering if anyone else is feeling periody or what it means! 

How is everyone today?


----------



## hope&faith09

Oh and im hopefully going out for dinner to celebrate getting all the work in ... not sure where or if we are im leaving that up to OH!


----------



## Windmills

Oh you both have far more interesting plans than me :( I'm just getting a takeaway I think!


----------



## Windmills

Oh and well done on getting everything finished and handed in H&F :kiss:


----------



## Mrs A

well after my Madrass last night think were going easy with a pizza :)


----------



## malpal

Hi ladies, 
Just popped on quickly to let you know how i got on. 
I went to see my gp as instructed by my mw, who basically took one look at my leg and called the hospital to let them know i was on my way. 
Got to the hospital and was throughly checked, babies were both fine with good heart rates and i was put on an ecg machine. My bp was slightly raised but nothing drastic, also urine was fine. They have really tried there best to get a scan for me today but i was so uncomfortable they have basically said that they are treating me for a blood clot and to return for the scan on Monday. 
I was given my first injection clexane and have to return everyday to see the anti-coagulation consultant at 2pm. 
Clearly things were more serious than i'd thought.
Fingers crossed i will know more on monday when i get a scan but for now they are almost sure i have a clot. 
Thank you everyone for your comments and sorry i haven;t been able to catch up properly. 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Windmills

:hugs: So glad you got checked malpal, xxx


----------



## LogansMama

MAlpal - I'm glad you went in! Blood Clots can KILL you! Can you freaking imagine?? Thats so scary! OMG! SO glad they are taking care of you!


----------



## Cactusgirl

I have just had a text from FruFru and looks like we have an outsider coming from behind.

She is not due till 31st May but her waters have broken and she is on her way to the delivery suite as I type.

Please send all your positive vibes her way!


----------



## malpal

LM.... I know, i never dreamt of it being anything that serious! What can i say, dh was worried about me but sometimes you need a little shove from someone impartial and this morning i was given it by someone, of whom i really can't thank enough.
xx


----------



## malpal

Yay FruFru!!!!!!!!! 
There all coming thick and fast now! 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## LogansMama

Frufru - Good Luck! Looks like baby is gonna be pretty early! Hope it all goes well and LO is nice and healthy! Keep us posted!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Malpal - wow good job you got checked out. Do they know for sure you have a blood clot or are the treating you just in case??


----------



## Sarahwoo

Oohhhhh Good Luck Frufru!!! Can everyone else stay in line though please lol!! I want my turn!!!!!!! :hissy:

Well we went out for tea with my parents as its my dads birthday, so that was really nice. Then I came home and had a nap lol!!! I'm trying to perfect napping so I'm making sure I get lots of practice :) Hubby has gone to work now so I've got my PJ's on and I'm planning on watching some tele and putting my feet up for the evening :happydance:

MalPal thank goodness you got checked, sounds like they are taking great care of you too. I think thats a lesson to us all to get checked out if we think something might not be quite right . . . . its always best to be on the safe side :hugs:

Modo I hope you got your car fixed okay, the glass gets everywhere with a broken window doesn't it!! 

Well I hope everyone has nice meals out / takeaways!! 

x


----------



## jolou

evening,

katie i went to pizza hut with sophie, my mum, aunt, 2 cousins and my sis :) was lovely altho i am now soooo thirsty!

malpal, glad to know they think they know what it is and are treating it properly!

woooaahhh frufru is in labour?? oh my word! i didnt expect that one lol

and i cant remember who wanted to see the pic of the dungarees i bought, but here is a link
https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/boys/newbornboys/1/6 i got it from ebay and i think it was maybe last years stock but they brought it out again this year with a different vest underneath, couldnt believe when it said £12 lol i paid £2 lol

well i am stuffed and thirsty, like crazy thirsty and now just waiting for 10pm when true blood comes on. depressed myself earlier, i need something to wear tomorrow for marks nans 90th birthday party, it starts at 5 in some village hall and is a "ho down" but we are getting to his nans for 4pm.. we have been told its smart/casual so we thought jeans and a nice/smart top would be fine, marks dad told him he is not to wear jeans! not at all! so now i just dont know what to put on, if it was starting later i the evening, say 8pm i have a nice evening maternity dress i could wear but i wouldnt be comfy in it from 3pm onwards (when we would have set off) and its now too short thanks to the expanding bump, i dont have any tights and leggings just dont look right! i want to cry!!! i have no idea what to wear, marks dad said i shouldnt worry as i have a free pass being preggers lol but i care what i look like!


----------



## insomnimama

MalPal am SO glad you got checked out. Scary stuff! 

H&F enjoy your dinner out, and Windmills enjoy that takeaway, dammit! We will be doing a bit of a barbeque outdoors as both of our student boarders are moving out this week so we're doing a little goodbye for them. Am hoping we get a new boarder soon :(

And finally of course: GOOOOO FRUFRU!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Jolou I'm really thirsty too . . . and I've got awful acid, the price we pay for a nice meal out eh!!

Glad to know there is another True Blood fan on here too . . . are you team Bill or team Eric?? I've seen season two but I'm looking forward to the new book coming out at the end of May, I might read it before the end of the year lol

I love the thought of a 'ho down' for a 90th Birthday do!! Hope you find something nice to wear . . . I'm not comfy in anything for long now except PJs!!


----------



## jolou

i am allll for eric sarah lol i just cant help it! loving season 2 at the mo


----------



## modo

Mal Pal its great that you got checked out! 

Good luck FruFru and I wish you a safe delivery.

The jerks stole the iphone, an iphone charger that came with the car (lets you play your ipod/iphone music in the car), the tomtom satnav and its charger. The police never called us back :( Apparently this happened to our to another car on our street as well. It was so brazen they did it at 11 am so we think they broke into our car at the same time. There was no one outside then (we were home) just the jerks from the van who called me fat and a window cleaner. 

The glass guy arrived late so we were too tired to go to the Lebanese place - - we are ordering pizza instead.

We have our last nct class tomorrow and we are getting Lebanese food afterwards.


----------



## clogsy90

grr so frustrated/upset had my induction and waters can be broke but have been waiting for a space up at labour for 2 days y tell u ur high risk and baby cud die just to leave u. mw are nice tho and have a couple working really hard to get me up but cnt see it happening anytime soon :( sorry needed a little vent


----------



## jolou

sorry its not going so well for you clogsy, are you on a ward atm or at home?


----------



## emera35

Oh Malpal, so glad you went in in the end! Glad you are getting the right treatment, exactly the same thing happened to my cousin when she was carrying twins, hope the treatments will make you feel better with all the swelling :hugs:

Gogo Frufru, what a suprise, best of luck to you honey! :hugs:

Poor you Clogsy! Thats no fun for you, it must be so frustrating. Just try to use the time before it all happens to relax as much as you can, easier said than done i know, but its the best thing you can do at this point. Fingers crossed it all happens for you very soon. Big :hugs: to you!


----------



## Sarahwoo

jolou said:


> i am allll for eric sarah lol i just cant help it! loving season 2 at the mo

Yay for Team Eric lol!! Not that I'd say no to Bill either mind you lol!!

Very cute dungarees, and a fab bargain too!!

I just found what I think it a bit of a bargain on 'Hot Uk Deals' . . . little tops for #1.53 delivered!
https://www.in2thebasket.com/skins/categorysearch.aspx?SearchTerm=LITTLE BY LITTLE
If you use the code GEORGE23 it reduces them to 1.53 and takes delivery off, I ordered one of each in size 3-6 months - not bad for three quid :)

Oh, and a few pages back H&F was asking about feeling periody and YES - I feel like this most of the time, really heavy and achey, and with horrible period pains kind of coming and going. Urgh! Its more low down in my bump than BH which tend just to make all my bump hard and uncomfy and a bit painful, I presume its just everything getting ready?


----------



## Sarahwoo

Hope things get moving for you soon Clogsy :hugs:


----------



## babyhope

Good Luck FRUFRU!!!

Now i want to throw a tantrum!!! WHEN IS IT GOING TO BE MY TURN:haha: I want to have the baby already just so I can stop working, seriously I am so tired, my feet hurt and my back hurts:nope:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Babyhope: You're due the day after me, and since you're still working I'll let you push in in front of me lol :)


----------



## babyhope

:happydance::happydance:37 Weeks!!!!:happydance::happydance:

Well according to the doctor 38 weeks:happydance: He has my due date at May 6th, so I think I will be having my baby around May 10-11th, if it doesn't come by the 6th because I think he will let me go through the weekend and if baby doesn't come he will probably induce me....I hope baby comes on his own.


----------



## LogansMama

I sooooo feel for you girls. I was MISERABLE that last week - and I was only in my 38th.... I hope EVERYONE goes a little bit early! Labor Dust to you all!


----------



## hope&faith09

Im so jelous!!! I want to meet my baby!!! still think im going to go two weeks over tho! 

Good luck frufru x x x


----------



## A3my

jolou said:


> amy do u find it annoying when school asks you to come up with something in fancy dress? cos you just know the kids will never be happy unless its been bought from the shop! i remember being made up with what mum would make us lol

Yes!! It just leads to tears and stress. Book character day is the worst, and we've had victorian day and wearing sports outfits:dohh: I cant stand it! Hope you found something to wear tonight! xx

Well done *H&F* :thumbup:

go *frufru* and hope things get going soon *clogsy*- wow!! I just know i'll be one of the last ones :nope:

I've eaten a pizza and a couple of boost bars :blush: feeling ultra sick :sick:


----------



## babyhope

Sarahwoo said:


> Babyhope: You're due the day after me, and since you're still working I'll let you push in in front of me lol :)

Thank You Sarah that is too kind:haha:


----------



## Sarahwoo

babyhope said:


> Sarahwoo said:
> 
> 
> Babyhope: You're due the day after me, and since you're still working I'll let you push in in front of me lol :)
> 
> Thank You Sarah that is too kind:haha:Click to expand...

You are most welcome!! :haha: :flower:

Well my hospital bags are now packed - woo hoo!!! :happydance: I've got one with my stuff, one with baby stuff and a small one for labour stuff that just needs snacks and drinks adding, plus my notes / birth plan and we'll have to grab the camera. Then I've got one bag for the car with my coming home outfit. I'm going to make a point of showing hubby where everything is at home so that if I need extra stuff he can find it without turning the house upside down lol!!!

I've also packed my changing bag though I'm not planning to take that to the hospital, I just wanted to get it done, I'm getting way too excited lol!! :)

So I'm feeling quite organised . . . so much for putting my feet up though!! I've just been eating some chocolate (its got to be done lol!!) and now I've got the worlds wriggliest baby - ouch!!


----------



## abz

good evening. wow. it's been all go this afternoon :)

good luck frufru!! 

hope things get going for you soon clogsy.

i am absolutely terrified. i really want my little girl (although she can wait a week or two. bit early yet) but really don't want to go into labour. the thought scares the hell out of me :( hoping that when it actually happens i won't freak out...

as for dinner, decided to try out the new fish and chip place nearby and ate FAR too much. and now feel incredibly huge and overfull and uncomfortable. not enough room in here for a baby, a full stomach and my lungs it turns out...

went to midwife. most pointless thing ever. apparently mine is stuck in egypt at the mo so it was a stand-in. she checked my blood pressure and although it wasn't dangerously low it was a massive drop to what it's always been... but she wasn't fussed. she didn't take my heart rate or the baby's, which mine always does. in fact she only tried to find the heartbeat for about 20 seconds and obviously couldn't but then the baby was kicking her (she doesn't like the doppler much) and she was like 'oh, she's ok then' and didn't bother trying any more. well i could have told her she kicks!! i was measuring a couple of weeks behind, but then she measured me when i was half sitting up... and then when i asked if i was measuring behind and overweight didn't that mean the baby was small she said she didn't know. and she didn't feel the position of the baby. just asked where i felt movement and decided how the baby was lying from that...

i'm so glad that i have another appointment in a week as this one had a three week gap and the other one was already booked. i just hope my normal midwife is back by then!!

abz xx


----------



## Missy86

good luck Frufru, I bet I will be last


----------



## Sarahwoo

Abz your midwife appointment sounds rubbish, thank goodness you have another booked!! 

At my last appointment my midwife said she needed to see me in two weeks (so next week) but didn't have any appointments! So I have to go to the drop in session on Monday instead, I just hope I don't have to wait too long to be seen. My midwife is then on holiday for three weeks so the week I'm due I have to go to drop in again and see another midwife. I'm a bit nervous about what will happen if I go over etc - I can just imagine the other midwifes passing me about not wanting the extra work . . . I really hope I don't go over or need a sweep or anything!! Its just really unsettling not been able to see your own midwife isn't it? Not that I begrudge her her holiday lol!!


----------



## babyhope

I plan on packing my bag tonight. I am so tired though, that I can't seem to get off the couch!!! I am also having hubby clean the car and install the car seat this weekend.


----------



## Shylovebird

Oooo please could you add me i'm expecting a little girlie on the 15th May : ) thank you x x


----------



## Cactusgirl

Frufru had her little girl at 4:54am this morning. 5lb9oz - she is in nicu for observation but is doing well. :baby::thumbup:

So massive congratulations to Frufru and family - but bloody hell Frufru was supposed to be one of the last at 31st May - it really could be any of us next!!! :wacko:


----------



## maybebaby3

morning all!

modo - what crap news about your car!

h&f - well done finishing your uni stuff!

clogsy - hope that they get things going 4 u soon. cant believe they started the induction and left u half way thru!!!

frufru - congrats!!!

well it's all v noisy here as there are builders working on the outside of our block redering the walls. i wanted2 go in2 spain but OH is still asleep! may take erin 2 the park. dylan slept over at my mums. 

work this week has been knackering. i am so glad i only have a week left! this time next week i shall officially be on maternity leave :yipee:

still have 2 finish packing my hospital bag :blush: it's been half packed 4 the past week :blush: bought a swaddling blanket that was reduced from mothercare and a 7 pack of newborn bodysuits and 2 packs of nursing bras and 2 boxes of maternity pads and a packet of nappysacks and a pair of sunglasses for erin and i totalled nearly £90 :wacko: i hate that in gibraltar there's not the choice that there is in the uk. i'm sure i would've found all that stuff cheaper there!


----------



## hope&faith09

Congrats Frufru. I cant believe we already have so many May babies! I wonder who will be next. Well not sure what i'm doing today but i would like to go and buy a nursing bra and have a nice long relaxing bath.

Hmm im definately wanting to tidy as well as oh is out at work this morning doing overtime. 

How is everyone doing? x x x


----------



## maybebaby3

ah i'm going 2 get my butt in gear and do some :laundry: since OH shows no signs of waking from his sleep coma! then i dont know but erin deserves 2 go out i think so maybe go 2 the park in our estate so dont have 2 waddle 2 far! :rofl:


----------



## Taurustot09

Congrats Frufru!!!! :)


----------



## insomnimama

Congratulations Frufru!!!


----------



## Missy86

well done frufru xx


----------



## Janny Wanny

morning one and all!! how it going?


----------



## modo

Congrats frufru!!!!


----------



## Pussy Galore

:happydance: woo hoo... huge congrats to Frufru!! :happydance:

I'm going to have a think about my hospital bag now!! :blush:


----------



## emera35

Well done Frufru!!! :happydance: huge congratulations to you :)


Nightmare day, my washing machine is broken down :cry: no idea what to do, i guess i'll have to hand wash until the engineer comes on tuesday. I have a whole bucket of nappies to sort out though, i just don't know where to start :shrug:

I abandoned the whole thing and went and had a picnic in the park, much better than dirty nappies :)

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to all :)


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations Frufru! :kiss:


----------



## Janny Wanny

congrats frufru :)


----------



## maybebaby3

emera - picnic in the park sounds way better than sorting out nappies! :thumbup:

i got sunburnt 2day and i was in the shade most of the time! :shrug: it's gpt v hot all of a sudden! hope the good weather is here 2 stay!

packed a few more bits in my hospital bag but still missing a few items!


----------



## babyhope

CONGRATULATIONS FRUFRU!!!!!


I am getting jealous and antsy now....I WANT MY BABY:haha: LOL....I wonder when anything is going to happen for me, I keep checking my underwear for my plug....NOPE never there:dohh: I think I am just getting impatient!


----------



## maybebaby3

babyhope - i keep doing the same thing :haha: and nevr anythin there either :rofl: bet i go overdue, i can just feel it!


----------



## malpal

Huge congratulations FruFru! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Had to head back to hospital today to have another injection of clexane. The injectios are so painful and yesterdays injection site in my arm has a huge lump and a big purple bruise. Today she tried it in my leg thinking it may be better but the bruise came up instantly. Have to go again tomorrow for another :-( 
Have quickly read through the posts and thanks for all your messages. Someone asked if it had been confirmed yet and unfortunately it hasn't, makes it worse as all this could be in vain but better be safe. Hopefully someone will call me on Monday morning with a date for a scan on my leg. Have to also make an appointment with my consultant to discuss what action to take. 
My leg is far worse though, but they re-checked it again today and said to sit tight so that's what i'm doing! 
I have told my dh to go out tonight, bless him he has been so good yesterday and today that i think he deserved it! He's only down the road though so not far away. 
So i'm having a nice relaxng cuppa!!! 
Hope everyones enjoyed the sun today xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## A3my

Congratulations to *frufru* :flower::thumbup:

*emera35* - thats a pain about your washing machine! especially when its such perfect drying washing outside weather! :hugs:

*Malpal* - really sorry the injections are so painful :hugs:

My hospital bag is kind of packed...ish...not really. I dont really know what to put in it. I dont have any nursing bras yet. I've hated every one Ive tried on and now I cant face shopping. hate the way my body looks at the moment! :cry:

we had our first BBQ of the year today including toasted marshmallows which was nice :coolio: 

well DH got avatar on bluray today and has put it on. I liked it in the cinema but not feeling it right now. I'm thinking of having an early night as the girls woke me at 7 today. Hope you all had lovely saturdays xxx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Evening All!

Congratulations FruFru!! I'm another one getting very impatient, knowing my baby is in there are more or less fully cooked . . . its so hard to wait!! Ideally though I should want to go a couple of days over, since thats when hubby has his time off booked :)

Well I've had a mixed kind of day, been feeling a bit blurgh but can't put my finger on why, just not feeling 100%. I've got a horrible pain in my shoulder too and I have no idea what I've done, probably slept funny!!

So today I have just stayed in the house, I have finally got around to making sheets for the moses basket. I know they are cheap but I wanted to make something a bit cute and had everything I needed, they are just cotton sheets to go over baby when its warm but they have turned out really well so I'm very pleased. Its been bothering me that they weren't made - I've even lost slep over it lol!! So I'm really, really pleased to get that one crossed off the list :)

Other than that I've done a few things in the nursery, had a lovely relaxing bath and had a quick tidy around. I'm getting so paranoid about the house been messy in case I go into labour lol!! Our internet is playing up today too, goodness knows whats wrong. Hubby got his laptop working but my netbook still isn't playing so I'm on the lappy - its so big!!!

Well I hope everyone had a nice day, anyone have any nice plans for tomorrow?

xx


----------



## jolou

Hello all! On my phone right now so its a bit tricky on the little screen to catch up! Hope your all well.
I have just got in from marks nan's 90th birthday party, it was in crewe so about an hour or so away and I drove, very tired now! 
Been rather crampy all night and bowels seem looser, just been to the loo and there was this creamy yellowy stuff like a thick piece of string, never had it before and I am now wondering if its some of my plug lol told mark and he went white!
Anyway gonna try sleep now since I am over 2 hours later than normal getting to bed. Will catch up properly in the morning!


----------



## LogansMama

WOW! 6 babies now and we are not even at the very end of April!


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning Ladies! 38 Weeks today!!! I guess a maximum of 28 days until baby will be here. 

Is anyone getting quiet days? She seems to not be moving around as much but dont want to bother my midwife again. 

Well I got into a big tidying mood last night and spent ages soeting through more stuff ... I dont know how we have so much stuff! Still got lots of tidying to do but I think I may be doing a couple of trips to the tip while OH is at work this week so he doesnt moan about whats being thrown away! 

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend x x x


----------



## Mork

Yes H&F, m LO is a lot quieter too the past week. xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Just looked in the mirror and my bump has definately dropped a bit! feels like its happened over night!


----------



## modo

I am so tired and want to go back to sleep but I am waiting for my groceries to be delivered. They are coming between 10-11am and DH is sleeping so I guess I have to wait. 

Weather not so lovely so far...

ETA: Jolou that sounds very promising! I hope its the start of something for you :) How exciting!


----------



## maybebaby3

afternoon all! have spent the whole morning cleaning and telling the kids off 4 making a mess as i cleaned and all whilst OH sleeps! not happy!!!

malpal - sorry your injections r so painful!

hope&faith - maybe baby is getting ready 2 put in an appearance! not long 2 go now :yipee: oh and i also have quiet spells. i think he's getting cramped in there!


----------



## Mrs A

Morning all! hope everyone is good, 39 weeks today for me, getting impatient now :) xx


----------



## Janny Wanny

morning all how it goin?


----------



## Missy86

Janny Wanny said:


> morning all how it goin?

Can I ask you something, do you get the feeling you are gonna have a june baby


----------



## Janny Wanny

maybe.... im hoping for coming on week or so early tho lol but its good chance


----------



## Missy86

Me to but I think he is gonna be late


----------



## Janny Wanny

awww well at 37 weeks u could try stuff to bring him on c if it helps


----------



## MartaMi

Well, hi guys.
*modo *- discusting what people do. I can't imagine taking somebody's stuff :wacko: 
*Janny Wanny* - I'm really patient because I have so many things to do. We don't have baby stuff bught yet, new car etc. Plus we have photographer's time on next week And I WANT to do bump pictures not pictures with newborn.
*malpal* - glad that you got checked :hugs: 
*Frufru* - congrats for your little one :flower:
*Shylovebird* - welcome :flower:

So about yesterday. 6.46AM I got a phone call from our principal. 6.46AM :dohh: 12th graders (final year students in high school) started their final exas yesterday and it was a composition. They have 6 hours for writing it and there had to be 6 supervisors. Because one called yesterday and said she's sick principal called me and I went. OMG, 6 hours for sitting. I felt like dead after that :dohh: Called OH and said I'm coming home, asked him to make me dinner but he had a suprise for me - opera tickets for "The love for three oranges". I have been wanting to go see that for a while and he decided to suprise me but men, they don't think :dohh: I had been sitting for 6 hours and had to sit for another 2 hours in opera. I'm saying, if it wouldn't bee that good I would have left after first half but it was really good. When we drove back home, takes an hour, I just went and lied on the back seat. Just couldn't sit anymore and asked OH to let me out of the car on city border. I walked home. Today it's bit better but my back is still killing me. And what would I do if I had huge bump :dohh:


----------



## modo

I am glad you enjoyed the *Martami* its just too bad the timing wasn't great!

*Missy86* and *Janny Wanny* I feel the same way and wonder if LO will be born in June. I hope not! I am already going crazy being so big and feeling really hot all the time. I called my Mom and complained to her and she advised me to try and stay busy.


----------



## Windmills

If I have to be induced at term +10, LO will arrive in June.. otherwise, definitely May :D
Convinced I'm going overdue, but hopefully not too much. May 27th is a full moon btw :wohoo:


----------



## Missy86

modo said:


> I am glad you enjoyed the *Martami* its just too bad the timing wasn't great!
> 
> *Missy86* and *Janny Wanny* I feel the same way and wonder if LO will be born in June. I hope not! I am already going crazy being so big and feeling really hot all the time. I called my Mom and complained to her and she advised me to try and stay busy.

I think its cos I have all the stuff ready now, just gets a bit boring waiting


----------



## insomnimama

Anybody notice Muddles' conspicuous absence! Hope it means good things for her :thumbup:


----------



## Pussy Galore

I have a feeling I will have June baby too!!

And I'm getting uncomfortable and impatient now... what will I be like in 4 weeks time?! :dohh:


----------



## bunnyhop

Feeling sorry for myself today as i have a horrid cold :o(


----------



## jolou

evening!!

first off huggggeeee congrats to frufru! how exciting!

im pooped after last night, fell asleep this afternoon at 5:00 and woke up at half 6, so feel a bit better. keep getting those twinges so keeping an eye out on anything else...why do i have a feeling harrison is not gonna be told when he is arriving and wants to decide on his own lol


----------



## babyhope

Hey Ladies:flower:

Everyday I tell the hubby we should have sex to help speed up the process and hopefully get contractions going...but every night I get in bed too tired and the thought of sex is soooooo UGH!!!! I never feel in the mood and my belly is so big! Hmmmm maybe I will just finish up myself, it will be quicker and less work:haha: I read orgasms bring on contractions, which I can get with my battery operated friend:haha: But I also heard you need semen to help soften the uterus....DAMNIT!


----------



## jolou

haha the thought of sex makes me feel tired...


----------



## A3my

evening ladies, just popped in to say hello!

*jolou* - oooh sounds like Harrison does want to come of his own accord!!

I reckon I'll be late, plus my LO has very quiet times which scare the "beep" out of me :S 

My face is looking so fat and puffy now, I really dont want to go to work tomorrow. I want to hide!:cry: well I'll catch up with you all tomorrow. Sweet dreams xxxx


----------



## babyhope

My back is killing me! I'm hungry and tired, and feel cranky:growlmad: This pregnancy is taking a toll on me, my hips hurt when I sit too long and my back hurts when I stand too long!

On the upside, I plan on GORGING my last few weeks of pregnancy:haha: Haha, not gorging but definitely being bad, I have gained 11 pounds so far, although I LOOK HUGE, and I figure I better eat all the good stuff now, since after the baby I will be dieting and have no reason to be gaining weight! At least now when I eat two pieces of chocolate cake, it goes into my baby bump:haha:


----------



## MartaMi

*babyhope* - I wouldn't put your hopes on the sex. We've had sex through whole pregnancy but nothing happening. I don't even have BH :wacko: 

In the morning OH told me not to go jogging before I have picked out safety seat. I said fine, I have to stop jogging anyway :rofl: In some reasons he didn't believe me :shrug: So help please :blush: 

What safety seats and strollers you guys have?


----------



## babyhope

MartaMi-I don't have BH either, I dont even know what they feel like! Although with my son me and the hubby had sex and I went into labor that day...could of just been the lucky day:haha:

OMG! My ticker says 18 days and my doctor says 11....It sure feels like this baby is never going to come out, but 11 or 18 days is not very long...I think I'm getting scared:haha: LOL! First I am trying to get the baby out and now I am freaking out, damn pregnancy hormones:haha:


----------



## Cactusgirl

Babyhope - I know I keep checking for the plug too but nothing. I am sure Logansmama said she did not have one!

Malpal - ouch re your injections. Sorry they hurt so much

Martami - cannot believe work called you at 6:45am when you are mat leave!! That was a very sweet gesture from your OH though. Bless him!

Well I had a good weekend. Friday night I was home alone as DH was away mountain biking in the Lakes and my dad (who lives next door) had gone to Belfast. I was all calm about it saying the chances of anything happening blah blah and then Frufru text me to say her waters had broken and it really hit me that it could happen anytime now!!!

Saturday I went with a friend and the dogs for a lovely walk down by the river and then met another set of friends for a night in the pub.
Yesterday was another NCT 6.5hour marathon (at least the weather was crappy here yesterday as would have been gutted if it had been nice again). Only have one more session on breast feeding which is tonight.

When we got back I suggested DH could do the nursery furniture (dad had started it and cocked it up!) and I fully expected him to sneak up to his computer but he spent all evening putting my dad's mistakes right and we now have a wardrobe and a dresser!! Just waiting for some cot parts to come.

I even put a cheapo shower curtain under my bedsheet should my waters break whilst in bed!!

Cannot believe how close we are getting!!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning all!

For the first Monday in years I don't have the crappy Monday morning blues cos I only have two days left at work!! :happydance:

CG- great idea about the shower curtain!! Hubby was asking me about this the other day (although I think he is more worried about the new sofa we bought a few months ago and his car on the way to the hospital :haha:!!)

I went to Boots and bought some waterproof mats to go under the bedding, but I have to say a shower curtain would have been a much better option!!

I can't believe how close it is getting for some of you now!? I still feel like I have so long to go... :(


----------



## A3my

Morning!

*PG* - I hate you :haha: just kidding. I have the Monday blues but next weekend is a bank holiday and the Monday after that will be my last PHEW. Congrats on making it to your last Monday :happydance::wohoo:

*Martami* - I've got the obaby zezu pram and a silver cross safety seat :)

*babyhope* - I'm all over the place like you :wacko: I want him out becasue I feel like a cranky fat slob but I am still in denial that its real! :haha:

*CG* - yey for the nursery furniture :thumbup: 

Well it'll be May by the weekend, then we are all allowed to pop :haha:


----------



## Cactusgirl

PG - got the shower curtain from Ikea and it was either £1.99 or £2.99 so cheap as chips!

I really hope my waters break whilst at home - the thought of them going in Tesco or something horrifies me!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Morning All!

CG you are so right . . . . its getting sooooo close!!! Argh!!I don't know wether to be scared or excited or both!! I bought a pack of those Boots maternity mats and I've put those on the bed just in case . . . . hubby collects art and keeps everything thats not framed in a huge portfolio under the bed so I'm really hoping my waters don't go in bed lol!!! I think he'd better move the art for now though . . . that would be the wierdest insurance claim ever!!

Katie 11lbs is nothing!!!! Blimey I've put on about twice that . . . I'm looking forward to loosing it again :) You do right though - eat what you want lol!! I am just hungry all the time at the moment, I just want to eat eat eat!!! Is that a pregnancy thing or just me :haha: I don't normally really eat that much so its a bit wierd!

PG YAY for only two days left at work!!! :happydance::happydance: 

Well I'm seeing the midwife later today, I'll be interested to know if baby is more engaged this week!! After my appointment I'm meeting my friend and her one year old son for a late lunch, so that will be nice. 

I'm beginning to get a bit impatient now. I just have a few more things I need to do, but they mainly require hubbys assistance :) Everything is bought, and pretty much ready!! So I've just been doing more and more housework . . . I feel like I'm going housework mad!!! I've also been reading my books . . . reading up about labour and birth and about babies (eek!!) as I doubt I'll have time when he's here!!!

Does anyone else still not have names sorted? We have a few that we like but we can't agree . . . . nightmare!!!

Marta we have a Silver Cross 3D Jet Sport with the matching Ventura car seat. Though I haven't used it yet I LOVE it so far :) My cousin has the same one, her baby is a year old and she loves her 3D so much she actually gets a bit emotional when she talks about it, bless!!! 

Talking of car seats, I took mine out of the box yesterday and realised that while I've been pestering hubby to practice putting it in the car, I actually don't really know how to put a baby in it!!! So I'm going to practice on a teddy bear . . . . I don't want to look completely hopeless on the maternity ward, they might not let me bring him home!!


----------



## Janny Wanny

morning all.... hope all is well :)


----------



## Windmills

Is malpal having a scan on her leg today? If so, good luck xxx :kiss: 
CG, shower curtain is a fab idea.. I was thinking about it yesterday when I was changing my bed and couldnt figure out what to do for the life of me :blush: 
Sarah, I love that pram! Was on my shortlist.. Vinny is too fussy though, I originally really wanted an Emmaljunga but he said it was ugly, grr. Oh and we've had her name picked since about 23 or 24 weeks :blush: 
I'm annoyed today, I waited all weekend for the estate agent to open after finding a perfect house.. phoned at 9.15 this morning and 2 people had already got in before me to make viewings :( So I'm seeing in on Thursday but I suspect the first to see it will bite their hand off! It was ideal aswell.. a 3 bed semi about 5 minutes walk from my Mum's, in a quiet little new build estate :cry:


----------



## Mrs A

Morning girls, nothing hew from me still waiting, but am getting concerned for Muddles, she hasnt been on! :(
Hope shes ok xx


----------



## A3my

*sarah* - we cant decide on a name either, there are quite a few boys names I like but DH only likes _Huxley_, which is a pigs name :wacko: and he just says no to everything I suggest! :dohh: all I want to do is eat....and unfortunately I do! :blush: its a good job I'm still at home or they'd need a crane to get me out of the house :haha:

Morning *Janny* :D

*Katie* - fingers crossed the owners of the house you are viewing hold out for you, you never know the other viewers might be looking for something different? :hugs:

*MrsA* - wow, 6 days left on your ticker! I hope Muddles is OK x


----------



## laura4disney

Hey everyone! Haven't been on here much over the weekend, not sure how i've coped hehe! 

CG - The weather was crappy here to yesterday just rained on and off...the shower curtain is a really good idea, think i might copy you there!

Was OH's birthday yesterday, only had close family round but i felt shattered once they had all left! 

Have this obsessive urge to clean to get everything ready today, not too sure why! I also got some winnie the pooh wall decorations delivered on Sat for LOs room so i want to get that done today too if i can. :crib:

Was hoping to finally hoover the inside of the car, but its been flippping raining again, and sods law is that once i get the hoover out to the car it will start to rain! :dohh:


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning all-well I had such an emotional day yesterday couldnt stop crying as I just feel like im going to go two weeks over and then have to be induced and not even sure when they will induce me I just wish I had a final date like the longest amount of time until she is here. 

I hadnt even thought about my waters going in bed ... or anywhere really! Everyone in my family has had contractions and waters havent gone until the baby is nearly here, maybe I will be different tho. 

Well Im feeling a bit more positive today going to try and get some tidying up done ... realised all the boxes that had the baby stuff in are still in LO's room maybe she knows that we still have a messy house and is refusing to budge until its more sorted out! 

We bought the loola up push chair and a maxi cosi car seat which I love I played with it yesterday cant wait to have a little one in there! 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## jolou

morning! 

mmmm where is muddles, i wonder if she was next then :)

marta we have the primo viaggo car seat with a surefix base that came with the pram we have bought from mamas and papas. We finally got it back from OHs parents as i wasnt sure it was the same style i used for sophie 5 yrs ago, luckily it was so i kinda remembered how to use it but still had to read up on it to refresh my memory!

CG good idea with the shower curtain! I found some pampers waterproof bed sheets that are for kids when they are learning to sleep without a nappy, i hadnt used many at all when sophie was learning and found the pack under my bed so i am saving them for when i come out of hospital, i remember i bled quite heavily after having sophie and sometimes would slightly leak, so they will save the mattress.

who ever said they were gorging on food as its the last few weeks... same here! tho i cant gorge cos i feel sick lol i am just eating a bit more of what i want rather than what i should since once i get the ok from docs i am back to weight watchers.

we finally hoovered the car, i say we, i made mark do it ;) tho he hasnt done it very well, he has somehow got dust marks all over the bloody back seats so i now need to get some fabric cleaner on them.. would have been easier to do it myself lol the moses basket is done and cleaned, its the one i had for sophie so the sheets needs a good wash, im now looking for a new mattress to go with it, im sure the one i had for sophie is fine but its 5 yrs old so i prefer a new one.

the cramping has stopped today and he moving a bit more than yesterday, i think he is gonna be a little trickster but i am under orders from my aunt and mark to rest this week, i got told not to hoover by mark but when i said its not been done for a week who is gonna do it, he said "ok do the hoovering and thats it!" lol he obviously didnt take the hint  and i can not believe i dont even have half a basket of washing! i have probably one load in there... i cant remember the last time this has happened, im in total shock!


----------



## malpal

Hi ladies!
Wow sounds like everyone has been busy bees. 
Lol at the waters breaking, i took of the waterproof sheet on our bed in hope that if it wasn't there they would go, obvioulsy it didn't work! 
Windmills, they called me today and i have the scan booked for tomorrow, have to go again this evening for another shot though. 
As for muddles, i to am a little concerned, she pm'd me about something and now she hasn't been back on. I don't want to say too much on the open forum, but hope she's ok. 
I must say at least with me having an induction date i KNOW when the babies will definately be here by, obviously it would be lovely if they came sooner!!! 
Think i am full term today!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Mrs A

hmmmm she hasnt been on since 23 april! now i really am worried xx


----------



## laura4disney

Made a start on the house....again was a bit of a mess after yesterday, well Oh says it wasnt but it wasn't to my standard! hehe!!!

JoLou - that sounds like my OH, he wouldn't take the hint either, not unless i actually wrote it on my forehead. 

Hope muddles is ok! xx


----------



## malpal

That was the day she pm'd me. Hope she's ok. 
This is why we all need text budies, as it's awful when people go awol!!!!


----------



## Cactusgirl

I had noticed Muddles had not been on as well.

Hope she is ok.


----------



## Moongirl

Malpal - hope you're ok and the treatment is working! so glad you got checked out!! and good luck for the scan.
Frufru - Congrats! can't wait to hear more about your new baby girl!! And thanks Cactus girl for the update!
Jolou - it was me that wanted piccy of the dungarees!! they're soooo cute! what a bargain :) 
Clogsy - hope you get a space soon!!! 
Abz - i'm with you on the labour fear... it's all getting a bit close now :S 
PG - Yay for last mondays!!! Me too, although u finish before me, i'm at work until Friday :( Amy, hang in there not too long now!! :hugs:
Sarah - we don't even have a shortlist of names... eek!
Katie, fingers crossed about the house!!
Muddles, hope everything is ok!
Marta we have the maxi cosi cabriofix car seat and plan to get the iso fix base bit for it (easyfix i think it's called). Just coz that one fits with our icandy cherry pram!

Well that's me caught up, lol! I've had a nice weekend,it's my birthday tomorrow so me and hubby went out for dinner on saturday night, just the two of us which we haven't done for ages!! was lovely! then went to a pub that has live music which was fun tho baby kicking like mad with the noise!! 

And woohooo for last week at work!! 

Hope you're all well!
:hugs:


----------



## Missy86

Hope muddles is ok


----------



## modo

I hope Muddles is ok :( 

I have had the plumber here all day working on all the problems we have here (various leaks etc) which we have been putting off for about a year. Dreading the cost...


----------



## laura4disney

weather is getting better here...dare i hoover car and put washing out???


----------



## malpal

I have just put 2 loads of washing out and some of Lexie's is nearly dry!! The sun is shining here, it's lovely. 
Can't say i will be hoovering the car though that's far too adventurous for me! 
xx


----------



## hope&faith09

I really hope muddles is ok. I dont have a text buddy so if anyone wants to be mine pm me! 

I have so far only unpacked one box today and sorted out two black bin bags of rubbish to go to the tip ... better get on and get rid of them before oh gets home from work and wonders what im thorwing away! I hate how we manage to collect so much rubbish and OH never throws out old clothes even when they are falling apart! 

What is everyone else up to?


----------



## malpal

hope&faith09 said:


> I really hope muddles is ok. I dont have a text buddy so if anyone wants to be mine pm me!
> 
> I have so far only unpacked one box today and sorted out two black bin bags of rubbish to go to the tip ... better get on and get rid of them before oh gets home from work and wonders what im thorwing away! I hate how we manage to collect so much rubbish and OH never throws out old clothes even when they are falling apart!
> 
> What is everyone else up to?

Hope & Faith, if you can stand double the trouble then i'll be text buddies with you hun.:flower:


----------



## laura4disney

Well i did the washing but i think i am gonna leave the car for tomorrow, everytime i get into something my feet balloon and i get quite strong BH. I need to think what to do for tea as well, can't decide i'm thinking pork chops but not too sure


----------



## Mrs A

I might wash and hoover the car tomorrow too, im gonna do the ironing later


----------



## laura4disney

I managed to do all my ironing last Friday - had loads to do, now i need to keep on top of it!!! Can't really go out until Thursday as we are waiting for LO's travel system to be delivered, hope it comes soon!


----------



## malpal

Have done some ironing this morning whilst Lexie was having her nap. Need to keep on top of it now and do it as it's ready instead of leaving it to become part of the foundations! 
Just need to hoover up but i never do that until later as it is totally pointless as things just get messy again!!


----------



## Janny Wanny

ironing yuck i have whole bundle to do ...... another day lol


----------



## hope&faith09

I was upto date with washing but someone seems to have filled my washing basket up again! Think the next load will wait until tomorrow tho as I cant really be bothered today!


----------



## Windmills

Someone keeps filling my washing basket up too :dohh: I have a suspicion it's a certain man who feels he needs two massive bath towels every time he gets a shower, which is often twice a day :cry: 
malpal I hope the scan tomorrow is okay :hugs: what will they do if it is a blood clot?
Hopefully Muddles has had her baby and is just far too busy to get online :)


----------



## malpal

Katie, am being treated for one now, so i assume if it is definately a clot then i will carry on receiving the injections daily. Not sure if they will want to deliver the babies early. xx


----------



## maybebaby3

hi all! only 4 more days at work left :yipee: cant wait 2 finish up! am so tired and heavy and waddle everywhere now! so attracive! oh and 2 top it off i have a ginormous sot on my bikini line and it really hurts!

off 2 finish my reports now so i can hand them 2 every1 2moro (i have 2 do the music 4 the whole school). thought i'd try 2 finish them seeing as kids r at my mums 4 about an hour longer and OH is out. 

muddles - hope u r ok

malpal - hope your scan goes well

jolou - i cant believe how little time u have left til baby comes!!!


----------



## emera35

Bleh, i'm jealous with all your washing acheivements, my machine is still broken, and the nappies are piling up, i've had to go back to disposables! :growlmad:, hope they can fix it when they come tomorrow :wacko:

Fingers crossed for Muddles!

:hugs::hugs: all round :)


----------



## Windmills

Well I'll keep my fingers Xd that things go the best they can malpal :kiss:

I have a serious urge to go outside and sandpaper the garden furniture.


----------



## MeowMix

12th May with a girly :D


----------



## maybebaby3

katie - u r definately nesting!

just finished my reports and going 2 celebrate with a banana muffin that i made with the kids yesterday and then it's on 2 make a start with dinner - corned beef pie. yummy comfort food!


----------



## maybebaby3

welcome meowmix


----------



## jolou

welcome meomix!

maybebaby i know its geting so close to friday now! 

i keep thinking of things i could do, last night i sorted out the cupboard we hoard carrier bags in, we had soo many cos at one point we just kept forgetting our re-usable bags, i sorted the re-usable a few weeks back and divided them between our 2 cars so we knew we always had them in the boot and so far we have not forgotten we had them lol annnyway i finally got around to sorting the carrier bags last night and it took 2 hours... i was putting each one into a knot so ti was easier to put into one stronger bag to take to the shops where they recycle them, so glad its done now and i feel like ive done my little bit for the earth ;)

put out one load of washing about an hour ago and keep thinking ergh this is gonna need ironing and its all bloody marks...i bet he doesn't think to do them as soon as they are dry like i have been doing of late lol

just got back in from sophies parents evening and all is good! her teacher said she is amazed by how well she can subtract and how she reads very well, so im proud mummy this afternoon.

tuna, pasta and mayo for tea, something nice and easy since its rather warm today, im soooo glad im not pregnant in the summer!

hoping muddles is doing ok.. xx


----------



## Windmills

Aww well done Sophie!
I'm made up I get to finish being pregnant before summer really starts aswell, I couldn't cope!


----------



## babyhope

Hi ladies:flower:

Does anyone hurt down there? For the last three weeks I feel like the bones down there hurt, and then last night me and hubby had sex and now they are really really hurting!!! UGH i hope this means something!

Well I have a confession to make....I haven't told anyone except my family...but I crave SOAP! I'm not eating it but DAMN I WANT IT!!!! With my first I didn't have this but with this one, I am constantly smelling the laundry detergent and wishing I could get a mouthful, as I speak I WANT SOME!!! I swear it is my new obsession, I think about soap alot:blush:


----------



## jolou

babyhope i have very very achey down there myself, not sure what it is but ouch! it even hurts if i just use my foot to move something out the way sideways all down there aches like im using my muscles...

ive been loving the small of disinfectant...


----------



## MartaMi

*Cactusgirl* - good that you got something done with furniture.
*Sarahwoo* - practice with teddybear :rofl: 
*Moongirl* - glad you had good evening out with OH
*Windmills* - washing bath towels? I'm a big question mark :rofl: Why on earth are you doing that? I'm not ironing, not washing bath towels, not cleaning so often, leaving kids on their own. Christ, I'm like from totally different planet :haha: 
*MeowMix* - welcome :flower:

I'm trying to figure out pension fonds. How should I know which bank is useful to stick with :dohh:


----------



## babyhope

jolou said:


> babyhope i have very very achey down there myself, not sure what it is but ouch! it even hurts if i just use my foot to move something out the way sideways all down there aches like im using my muscles...
> 
> ive been loving the small of disinfectant...

Yes, that is it! Especially when I open or close my legs, rolling around in bed, or like you said moving something out of the way sideways!


----------



## jolou

i hear ya with the bed thing too! i think maybe its muscles getting ready or something but i certainly dont remember it first time around lol


----------



## hope&faith09

hmmm I have been getting that pain down there as well - I have also been getting twinges inside down there and have no idea what that is! Well so far I have tidied the main bedroom just need to hoover and then thats one room done ( altho it is the easiest room to do! ) Maybe I will test myself with the spare room tomorrow as I think there are still about 12 boxes in there plus all the outdoor furniture that needs staining before being put outside!


----------



## modo

Babyhope I also get the "down there" pain but I don't know what it is.

I have a dumb question:

What do you plan on doing with dirty diapers (or what are you already doing) if you are using the disposable kind? Do you put the diaper in a plastic bag before you bin them?


----------



## laura4disney

I've bought nappy bags to put the nappies in before they go in the bin x


----------



## muddles

Hi ladies,

Thank you very much those of you who were asking and worrying about me. :flower: 
I have been in hospital for a few days, but not for the reason you think as baby still happy and wriggly inside my belly! I messaged *Malpal* on Friday about her leg (didn't want to put it on public forum incase of family snoopers!) saying to get it checked out soon as possible because I had woken up the day before with the exact same problem and was sent straight to hospital with suspected blood clot. Been in hospital in bed wearing sexy support stockings and being injected with Clexane twice a day, boy does that sting and like you say *Malpal* you bruise like a peach, especially when one horrible nurse insisted on doing it in my bump! Ow ow ow. Still on Clexane now but was allowed to come home (as long as I agreed to inject myself eeeek) as swelling gone down, clot seems to have gone, and baby being was being good when I was on the monitors. They seemed to think as monitor was picking up lots of uterus activity that it wont be long before I am back there in labour though I hope I get at least one night in my nice big bed before I have to go back there. Midwives thought my bump was hilarious in the mornings as when I first wake up it is always seriously lopsided and basically the whole of my baby goes to whatever side I have slept on :rofl:

I think I have caught up with the posts since the last time I was on but if I have missed anything or anyone please let me know. 

Congratulations *Frufru*


----------



## malpal

So glad your back safe and sound hun! We can compare bruises later!!! I just had the best injection so far, she really took her time and i barely have a bruise this time! 
Lets hope you have a lovely sleep tonight then things get moving!!!! 
xxx


----------



## modo

Oh Muddles so glad to hear from you and see that you are ok!


----------



## modo

laura4disney said:


> I've bought nappy bags to put the nappies in before they go in the bin x

Thanks for your reply!

I was planning on using the supermarket ones as we have loads of them here from shopping online. Is it better to use nappy bags?


----------



## Mrs A

MUDDLES!!!!!! ive been sooo worried!
Awwww im glad your fine and back! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jolou

phew muddles! u had us worried! glad your got sorted tho! dont be doing that again mrs lol

modo i have nappy bags for when im out and about so i can stick them in there then chuck them, they are scented too, also if im too lazy at home to take him upstairs to change i can put it in a nappy bag then in the bin. otherwise i have bought a nappy bin and cassettes that go in them
https://www.tommeetippee.co.uk/department/sangenic/nursery_essentials/
this is the one i bought from the asda baby event, i had one for sophie and it was handy, especially if i needed to change her in the evenings, they do say they hold a certain amount of nappies tho but i was to leave it till it was full of nappies it wasnt a pleasant odour that greets you when u open the lid, so this time i think i will empty it every day or every other.


----------



## MartaMi

Welcome back *muddles* :thumbup: 
*modo *- I'm going to put them into trashbin as usual trash. We're not sorting anything.

I'm watching Flightplan. I just adore that movie.


----------



## jolou

oo also the nappy bags tend to be scented and smaller than normal bags, u will want scented if poss as the nappy can stink :)


----------



## Sarahwoo

So glad you're okay muddles!!!!

Aren't you ladies good with all your laundry :) I also have a self-filling laundry basket, well I say that but hubby just throws dirty clothes on the floor - grrrrrr!!! After six years I still can't train him, he's untrainable!!!!!

Well I was at the midwife today and I don't know what to think to be honest, would appreciate your opinions :) My midwife is lovely, she's been doing the job for years and I know she knows what she's talking about . . . shes just a bit dippy. So today I needed a normal check up appointment but she had none free at the surgery, so she asked me to go to the drop in clinic instead. That was fine, except I was waiting almost an hour, I was sooooo hot and sooooo uncomfy :( Anyway, when I got to see her she did the normal - checked my notes, checked my urine, blood pressure, heart rate, weight etc. Then she listened to baby - all fine - and measured my bump. I've been measuring a bit small for a few weeks, today she said well you're measuring a bit small but you don't want an elephant, and then said baby was fixed and almost 3/5 engaged (same as ten days ago) so thats probably why your a bit small. So all fine, she made her notes and since she goes on holiday tomorrow for two weeks she said to go to drop in again in two weeks time and see the other midwife. All fine - until she said mmm yes, you'll be 37 weeks by then - I said urm no, I'll be 39 weeks and four days!! She just said oh yes, and nothing else. I wasn't worried until I got home and read my notes - I'm 37 +4 today and in my notes she'd written 36!! So now I'm worried that I was small for 36 weeks - I'm def small for 37+4! She's got me down as measuring 34.5 weeks today, I was 34 weeks a week and a half ago. My blood pressure is also up - I've always had low blood pressure and its been fairly steady at 90/50 at all my appointments, but today she's written 120/70 but didn't mention it at all. 

Sooo, in my book it says its okay to measure up to 3cm out either way, I'm measuring 3cm small. I'm worried that something is wrong and baby isn't growing right :( There is another drop in clinic - with a different midwife - on Thursday and I'm thinking I might go along and just get a second opinion and explain that I'm worried. I've been so chilled out and now I'm just worried :( I just want my baby to come and be okay!!! I'm still getting lots of movements and stuff . . . and I'm probably worried about nothing, but do you think it sounds reasonable to go along for a second opinion on Thursday?

Thanks for 'listening' ladies, I'm just feeling a bit lost and all over the place :(


----------



## jolou

i would try not to worry sarah, the measurements are never exact anyway, i had 2 midwives (one traineee and one mentor) both measure me at one appointment, i got a difference of 4 cms between them, if u think u will be really worried pop along to the drop in centre but i dont think u will have anything to worry about :)


----------



## Sarahwoo

Thanks JoLou, I know you're talking sence . . . I just wish my midwife seemed less dippy!! I think I'll either go to drop in on Thursday or Monday, just to make sure. I've got anti-natal at the hospital on Wednesday but I don't really feel I can ask there . . . I might if I get chance though.


----------



## jolou

no harm in asking if u get the chance :) and it saves you worrying etc :) we dont need that at this stage in pregnancy x


----------



## A3my

Sarahwoo said:


> Well I was at the midwife today and I don't know what to think to be honest, would appreciate your opinions :) My midwife is lovely, she's been doing the job for years and I know she knows what she's talking about . . . shes just a bit dippy. So today I needed a normal check up appointment but she had none free at the surgery, so she asked me to go to the drop in clinic instead. That was fine, except I was waiting almost an hour, I was sooooo hot and sooooo uncomfy :( Anyway, when I got to see her she did the normal - checked my notes, checked my urine, blood pressure, heart rate, weight etc. Then she listened to baby - all fine - and measured my bump. I've been measuring a bit small for a few weeks, today she said well you're measuring a bit small but you don't want an elephant, and then said baby was fixed and almost 3/5 engaged (same as ten days ago) so thats probably why your a bit small. So all fine, she made her notes and since she goes on holiday tomorrow for two weeks she said to go to drop in again in two weeks time and see the other midwife. All fine - until she said mmm yes, you'll be 37 weeks by then - I said urm no, I'll be 39 weeks and four days!! She just said oh yes, and nothing else. I wasn't worried until I got home and read my notes - I'm 37 +4 today and in my notes she'd written 36!! So now I'm worried that I was small for 36 weeks - I'm def small for 37+4! She's got me down as measuring 34.5 weeks today, I was 34 weeks a week and a half ago. My blood pressure is also up - I've always had low blood pressure and its been fairly steady at 90/50 at all my appointments, but today she's written 120/70 but didn't mention it at all.
> 
> Sooo, in my book it says its okay to measure up to 3cm out either way, I'm measuring 3cm small. I'm worried that something is wrong and baby isn't growing right :( There is another drop in clinic - with a different midwife - on Thursday and I'm thinking I might go along and just get a second opinion and explain that I'm worried. I've been so chilled out and now I'm just worried :( I just want my baby to come and be okay!!! I'm still getting lots of movements and stuff . . . and I'm probably worried about nothing, but do you think it sounds reasonable to go along for a second opinion on Thursday?
> 
> Thanks for 'listening' ladies, I'm just feeling a bit lost and all over the place :(

Hi *Sarah* - my midwives are scatterbrains too. I last saw mine last week at 36+2 and she measured me as 34 but she wasnt bothered becasue I've had a couple of growth scans and LO has been growing fine (well that was her reasoning!) Also my BP has been low like yours (aroung 90/50) and it was up to 128/75, and I had 1+ protein but she said it was fine. I had the same when I was pregnant with Emily and they only worried when the diastolic BP (2nd number) went up to 80. I'm sure all is well with you and the baby. I do know that worry eats away at you though and for that reason I would ask for clarity. xxxxx


----------



## hope&faith09

Hi all -

Sarah im sure everything is ok, my measurements seem to be all over the place but its better to be reassured than worry so I would go to the drop in! 

I have my 38 week midwife appointment tomorrow, hoping to see if she is still moving down or not. Is anyone else constipated ... sorry tmi but I can go but I still feel really clogged up and its getting painful! 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## babyhope

Ladies I feel like I am losing it. Like I am going to have a break down or something. I have been cleaning and cleaning and cleaning and yet my house still continues to become a mess again. Hubby is not helping at all. He is super busy with school, we are both graduating but he has more classes, so he is loaded with homework. But I am exhausted and I feel like I can't just keep cleaning, but then I am freaking out because I don't want to bring the baby home to a dirty house:cry: I think I am starting to feel scared, like I am not ready. There is so much to do and I am too tired to do it by myself.


----------



## LogansMama

About the dirty diaper thing / bags... if you plan on breastfeeding, bf baby poop really doesn't smell bad. So you won't really NEED those bags until baby is eating solid food. I've never bothered to use them.


----------



## Widger

Frufru - Congrats xxx Can't believe you were last of May and now had your baby before so many :) Looking forward to hearing all your news xxx

Sarahwoo - I saw one midwife who forgot at my 28 week appointment that she needed to take my blood... it was only when I said, are we coming back in this room for blood that she blushed and swept it under the carpet. Try not to worry. I've heard that when baby is engaged that the fundal height drops signficantly. If you are worried then you could go in sooner?

Babyhope - It sounds like you are doing too much woman. Try to not worry about the cleaning etc, I'm sure it isn't half as bad as you think it is. Maybe this frantic cleaning is a sign your little one is imminent?

Muddles - Glad all is well and you are back safe and sound :hugs:

Logansmama - how are things going?


I'm up at the moment as my little one will not stop moving around. It actually hurts... so baby, if you are listening. Please stop moving and let mummy have some sleep xxx Is it normal for babies at 36 weeks to move so much? This little widger has not stopped for most of the day OUCH!!!


----------



## babyhope

Widger- I know what you mean about the baby moving....when I first got into the 30 weeks babys movement slowed down ALOT! But now at 36 weeks plus, baby is moving ALL the time and it is starting to hurt!!! I can feel him pushing his feet in my ribs or just poking me!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning ladies!! I just can't sleep at the mo :cry:

Sarahwoo - I am absolutely sure that you have nothing to worry about.. I have also heard that your fh measurements can be way out once the baby starts to engage. I too have a lovely but extremely dippy mw and I have worried about lots of things this pregnancy (esp my low fh measurements) for nothing. I think you are entirely justified in seeking clarifcation but I am sure you will be reassured :hugs:

Babyhope - I agree with Widger... it does sound like you are doing too much! I am constantly being told by hubby and my Mum to slow down and it is only now that I am doing what I am told!

Muddles - So glad to hear that you and LO are OK! :)

I am off to see my mw this morning and hoping for a bit of postive news. I still don't think that baby is even starting to engage so I am keeping my fingers crossed that she is at least giving some thought to cooperating in there!! :haha:


----------



## malpal

Morning ladies, well i too didn't sleep last night, sat in bed doing a sudoko puzzle on my phone at 3am! 
Sarah, like the others have said if your worried then speak to someone, it will make you feel so much better hun. Also as pg said when my bump 'dropped' with lexie i had a huge difference on my fundal height, so maybe it is that. 
H&F, sorry i can't join you with the constipation i am dthe totally opposite! I can't stop going!!!! I keep thinking i having my clearout but then nothing happens!!!! 

I have a full day of appointments so know i'm going to be shattered tonight, Lexie has just gone off to my mums though, so at least i can have a nice shower and wash my hair in peace! 
I have the mw at 12.30 followed by my leg scan at 1.50pm then off to see the consultant. 
Hello to everyone else and hope you all have good days xxxxx


----------



## hope&faith09

Fingers crossed your appointments go well Malpal. I have an appointment with my midwife but not until 3 - was thinking about going to the shops and buying some new curtains for the bedroom, but not really sure which shop to go to! 

Yesterday I thought I had finished tidying the main bedroom ... then OH said arent these boxes going in there and brought up another 2 boxes for me to unpack so I guess thats what I will start doing this morning! hmm decsions descions! 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## Cactusgirl

Muddles - yay you are back!!! Glad to hear you are ok.

Modo - I cannot see the problem in using supermarkets bags. The only problem I can envisage is they have holes in so maybe if it is a particularly disgusting sloppy poo you might find leakage?! 

Sarahwoo - I also would not worry too much about the measurements but cannot see the harm in going on Thursday if it puts your mind at rest.

babyhope - your house is never going to be spotless when you bring the LO home. It probably is just your nesting instinct which is making you panic more, but you don't want to overdo it. Why don't you give yourself a room a day or set tasks to do a day so you don't try and do everything every day, which is impossible and you are never going to maintain it

Had last NCT class last night on breast feeding which was really interesting. Even DH who could not see why he needed to go said he enjoyed it and learnt a lot.

Off to drop the car off for a service now.
x


----------



## A3my

Hello everyone. 

I am a corpse today and I know I look rotten :cry: I seem to be putting on a lb a day in weight :cry: my calfs got so big yesterday all the skin has split, its horrible. I thought I was being good foodwise too :cry:

*Babyhope* - I am the same. and my hubby wont help either. If I ask for help he says I act like I am a martar:growlmad: I ended up in tears last night at 12.30 am ironing the girls school clothes while he was lying in bed watching TV. its the same story every day. Just thought I'd say I know how you feel. :hugs:

*PG* - sorry you were awake so early!!! Hope you managed to get some more sleep.

*H&F* - my body doesnt seem to know whats going on anymore, one day I'll be constipated, the next the opposite! I think eating lots of fruit seems to help x

*Malpal* - hope all the appts go well and you get to put your feet up at the end of a hectic day! 

*Widger* - ouch! my LO is the opposite, I think I have a lazy boy :dohh:

*CG* - glad the BF class was good and that your hubby enjoyed it xx

augh, its going to be a long day. I am jealous of anyone who gets to sit in the sun today. Its really gloomy at my desk, the person sitting opposite me doesnt like the lights on :nope: x


----------



## laura4disney

Morning everyone!!! How nice is it today!!! - that means i willl have to do the car, no excuses!!!

Sarah - My measurements are all over the place too, try not to worry too much :hugs: Hope you're ok!!!

cactusgirl - glad the NCT class went well, we missed our breastfeeding class so a bit worried i have missed out on some good advice:dohh:

I have a MW appointment too at 3 today, not sure what she's going to say though...last week my BP was higher than normal, i had to start going to the MW every week as i started to develop all the signs of pre-eclmapsia so went into Hospital to be monitored. After 4 hours of monitoring they let me out and said that they had to keep an eye on my BP...anyway the last couple of days i've been having headaches, nothing too bad just dull ones that seem to fade eventually but today my feet hands and face have swollen up. 

I'm hoping its just normal pregnancy symptoms and touch wood my BP has gone back down[-o&lt;


----------



## A3my

Good luck with your appt *Laura* - hope your BP is ok xx


----------



## Cactusgirl

A3my - sorry you are feeling rotten. :hugs: Are you sure your calves are bigger because of normal weight gain or is it water retention? It's not fair OH is not helping out and you are ironing at that time of night to get it done.

Laura - I have been doing quite a bit of reading about breast feeding so knew a lot anyway. But the most important thing I think to remember is that if it is sore then LO is not latched correctly so you need to unlatch them and get them to relatch. And she kept emphasing it - breast feeding SHOULD NOT hurt. I was told by my friends that it did and it was something you need to put up with which scared me stupid. The teacher even had a knitted boob with nipple!!

She showed us part of a dvd which I think is the same one on this website

https://www.bestbeginnings.info/

and it was very useful. Apparantly all expectant mothers should have been given one at one of their MW appointments but only 2 in the class had got one.


----------



## laura4disney

Thanks Amy!!! I will let you know how it goes i'm hoping its normal too!

And thans Cactusgirl, a few people had told me it hurts too which made me a bit worried but i really want to be able to do it!! xx


----------



## MartaMi

*babyhope* - take it easy. Talk to your OH and let your house get a little messy. It isn't such a big deal if you don't dust that often or don't wash floors. Do only things what are really needed to be done and let other things be. You are pregnant, it's the end of your pregnancy and you are tired, exhausted etc. Just take a couple of days for yourself.


----------



## jolou

morning ladies

good luck to all the ladies who have appointments today! feels weird that i havent got one this week, ive been having them every other/every week for a bit.

amy sorry your feeling so crappy today, i get extremely depressed over my legs and my now cankles, just remember ti will go once bubs is here since your legs are supporting the weight... maybe its a boy thing? cos we both are having boys after having girls... men are so much trouble i have decided ;)

H&F i was constipated about 2 weeks ago for weeks, and when i did go it was extremely painful and i felt like i was giving birth sorry if TMI!! lol what i decided to do was buy some smoothies to drink and extra fruit, it really worked for me, although i am a bit too windy and stinky! lol oh well who cares if it means im not constipated!

CG glad your last NCT class went well!

Babyhope don't you be worry about the house work so much now its probably not as bad as you think, if u feel u need to do something just do a little, you don't want to over do it, like PG i was getting told not to do too much and its only the last week i have stopped doing it all thinking it HAD to be done, i just do a bit at a time.

plans for today for me is nadda! i have my grandad venturing up to see me with my mum, he wants to see me before i go in on friday and said he will come up again once i am out rather than go to the hospital, he would only get an hours visit at the hospital and cos of the daft route he takes to get here it can take him an 45 min- 1hour to get here so kinda a long trip for an hours visit. Apparently he coming with some money for me to buy stuff for bubs, i think we will save it for when its time for things like highchairs etc.


----------



## A3my

jolou said:


> morning ladies
> 
> amy sorry your feeling so crappy today, i get extremely depressed over my legs and my now cankles, just remember ti will go once bubs is here since your legs are supporting the weight... maybe its a boy thing? cos we both are having boys after having girls... men are so much trouble i have decided ;)

hahaha :haha: that made me giggle :haha: 

hope you have a lovely day - bless your grandad :hugs: only 2 days for you OMG how exciting!!!!! cant wait to see pics xxxx


----------



## Mrs A

Morning all!
Hope were all ok, im going to wash and hoover the car today, i was going to do it yesterday but i just couldnt be bothered lol
Its beautiful here already today, so i might sit in the garden for a while and read too and then maybe do some ironing later on hahaha trying to keep myself busy 

Hope you all have a good day xxx


----------



## jolou

ok i am gonna moan! you are all saying how nice it is today...... its looks dull here, its warm but soooo dull!


----------



## Mrs A

awwww im sorry honey, but it really is ever so bright, not a cloud in the sky!
Look at it this way, we can all moan in 2 days when you defo get to see your baby and we might have to go another 14 days :) id rather have your end of the deal and shove the nice weather lol xxxxxx


----------



## jolou

haha very very true, plus the sun usually takes its time around here lol it was the same yesterday, dull most the morning then complete sunshine from 3pm onwards.


----------



## Mrs A

there you go! i knew that would make you smile!! :) xxx


----------



## jolou

would it be wrong if i ate marks easter egg.. yes he still has one left, can u believe it!


----------



## Mrs A

Ooooh no id go for it, you have an excuse! :) xx


----------



## jolou

im trying to decide what to buy sophie off the baby, i keep changing my mind, at first we were gonna get her own wii controllers so we can all play together rather than 2 at a time but then we thought some sort of clothing for her bear, then it was a ds game she keeps seeing, then we thought maybe a few magazines (she always wants them but i think they are far too expensive to buy all the time!) that have little cheap gift things on the front.. oh i dont know! lol


----------



## malpal

The sun is shining here to! It looks a lovely day. My mind is saying get out and enjoy the sun but my body is saying no!! 
I haven't got a clue about breastfeeding this time round. Wheni had Lexie as soon as she was born she went straight on and seemed to love it. It all seemed to go wrong from then on as i struggled to get her to latch and then i just gripped on for dear life whilst she took at near 30 min feed. When my dh arrived the next morning i begged hinm to get a bottle and milk of the nurses, i did try again when we were at home but i think i have to say it was me that failed not her. 
This time i'm just not sure, i would so love to be able to do it this time, but the odds are really stacked against me. I'm sure that something will happen/decide for me. 
To the ladies washing their cars....... are you mad????? You make me tired just thinking about it!!! 
Good luck to all with appts today and Jolou you best eat that easter egg, easter has long gone !!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Widger

A3my - I'm with you on looking like a corpse today. As for the weight gain, I seem to be putting on a 1lb a day at the moment and I'm not eating any extra... I don't think anyway. I just keep hoping it is baby.

I didn't sleep from 1am to 4am this morning and woken up by the sun as our curtains are so thin. I'm off to B&Q to get some blackout blinds now as I can't take it any longer. 

I feel so exhausted.... the signs of things to come eh? Is it normal for sooooo much movement? I know you said babyhope you feel more now.

Jolou - have the easter egg!! It will bring sunshine into your life :haha:

Laura4disney - Hope all goes well with your appointment. Get those feet up :hugs:

Cactusgirl - Glad the bf session went well. I have mine in a couple of weeks.

Oh girls, full moon tonight apparently.... I wonder if we will have any new May mummies tomorrow?


----------



## malpal

Jolou does sophie still like colouring???
Reason i ask is that i have just bought the most lovely personalised colouring books, it is great it has Lexies name and the twins names throughout in different pictures. It's also a lovely keepsake. It was only 99p plus postage from ebay. Not sure when they get out of colouring! 
xx


----------



## jolou

she loves making things, she has tons of colouring books but wont colour in on her own, she likes us to have a page each then take over your page just when your getting into it lol she prefers to draw her own pics etc and glue things so she has tons of those, i did think of doing her a box of things like that but since she has sooo many already im not sure. maybe i should just buy her a plain paper pad lol


----------



## jolou

and im too scared to eat the egg! mark cant have dairy so there wasnt much choice in eggs for him, im wondering if thats why he is saving it.. oh it kills me that its sat there with pieces missing from where he has had bits and its screaming "EAT ME EAT ME" lol oh god ive gone mental


----------



## hope&faith09

ahhh you mentioned easter eggs! I was just clearing a cupboard and found Dave hasnt eaten one of his and immediately I started eating it! I can also say I am nolonger constipated but I advise everyone to stay well away from my bath room for a while! 

Right now I need to make a coffee for Dave and a cuppa for me and then start sorting thru the rubbish in the nursery! its all just empty bags but need to sort them out and put them away. 

Jolou - so jelous you know you will have your little man soon, its so close now! Instead of worrying about when my little miss is going to arrive i am trying to just enjoy everyday of being pregnant (difficult when your so uncomfortable) and just get the house nice and tidy! Hope your all ok x x x


----------



## Janny Wanny

morning all...how it goin?


----------



## jolou

im trying to enjoy the last week of it but its hard when im waddling everywhere and need to go the loo every time i stand up.. its weird to think this time next week i will no longer be pregnant.. i need to think up some reasons as to why i get crabby now, ive had a free pass for 9 months lol


----------



## A3my

*Widger* - phew I feel better that its not just me. I guess its water retention and fat! our poor bodies!

*Jolou* - eat it! :haha: eat the egg, I can hear it calling you. I was wondering about pressies for my girls from the baby. They have both told me they are worried all the family will forget about them when he arrives and they wont get any attention - going to have to make sure they dont feel like that! bless them xx

*Malpal* I used to be a nurse on SCBU and helped lots of twin ladies BF - you can do it, one each side :) :thumbup: you just need someone to be your servant while you've got both hands tied up! :haha:

full moon oooh! does it mean anything if you are born when its a full moon? werewolf babies??


----------



## malpal

Last week i ate Lexie's peppa pig one, whilst she was oblivious in the living room, i didn't know what to do with the packaging so i put it all back together and hid it back in the cupboard until bin day and i could get rid of the evidence!!!! I was actually looking out for her health!


----------



## malpal

A3my, what worrys me is that i will just be settled and then my very cheeky 16 month old will be up to no good and i have to get up and get her! Leaving the babies starving!!! 
I am going to get a big box full of things she can do whilst i am feeding but still be with her. 

Jolou can't believe it's so close! I woke up and the first thing i thought was 2 weeks today i will be having these babies, but 2 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yay


----------



## Mrs RC

Morning Ladies

Its been ages since I posted on here - seems so much has happened - 7 May babies already! I'm due 6th May and on team yellow - can't wait to meet my LO.

Had midwife appointment last week and she said I measured small so have to see the consultant next week. I'm not that worried as I'm not big and neither is my husband. Me and my sisters were all small when born - my younger sister was 5lb 3oz - and we're all OK! And as DH said when I got a bit upset about it the other night "There are worse things in life than being a bit small" and I suupose he has a point. 

Hope everyone else is doing OK - its lovely and sunny here so I think I'll go and sit in the garden!

x


----------



## jolou

malpal said:


> Last week i ate Lexie's peppa pig one, whilst she was oblivious in the living room, i didn't know what to do with the packaging so i put it all back together and hid it back in the cupboard until bin day and i could get rid of the evidence!!!! I was actually looking out for her health!

hahaha i have done the same thing with a bunny shaped chocolate, i bit its ear off then shaped the foil back. no idea why i did it tho cos she didnt miss it one bit lol

oh bugger its half 10 nearly and ive not moved, i think i best get a wriggle on so i dont stiffen up and actually make it look like i do stuff to my mum and grandad lol


----------



## PhoxiestFox

Morning all :) I hope everyone is keeping ok, and not gettin too impatient!

Jolou- jealous that ur gona have ur baby soon! I just cant wait honestly!!

went for a scan yesterday, it has been ages since i saw LO (22weeks) and at 37 weeks it is huge in comparison :) I was alot more chilled after hearing the babys heartbeat and seeing baby on the screen, the doc (who was absolutely GORGE) said baby is around 6lb 8 now, Is that a good thing? I have no idea what weight LO should be or anything!!!xxx


----------



## LolaAnn

haha malpal & hope&faith I would have done the same ;) There are no easter eggs here and all the chocolate seems to have mysteriously disappeared.. hmmm... 

well my midwife comes round tomorrow with my homebirth kit yay :) freaky though, means the baby could actually come at any time! I have a lazy day planned, trip to the supermarket I guess, and need to tidy the nursery, the cot seems to have become a dumping ground for my clothes... um.. hehe...


----------



## malpal

Phoxiest fox, at my 36 week growth scan i had twin one at 6ib 6oz and twin 2 at 6ib 2oz, so baby sounds a lovely weight!
xx


----------



## A3my

*Malpal* - good point. There was 15 months between my two and I remember surrounding Emily with stuff to occupy her while I fed Holly, I know it's going to be harder with twins but women are good at multi-tasking, I'm sure you'll find a way that works for you and your littluns! 

you sneaky mums eating childrens eggs :haha: my girls are too old now, they notice when I do things like that and I get severely told off :haha: 

*Phoxy* - I havent met any gorge docs through my pregnancy :winkwink: lucky you! your LO sounds a great weight. 

enjoy the garden *MrsRC* :coolio::icecream:


----------



## Windmills

Um, I fully expect to give birth to a giant.
Estimated fetal weight this morning? SEVENlbs 4oz. God help me.


----------



## Moongirl

Morning!

Amy, my calfs are pretty big and swollen too, its kinda uncofmortable and looks gross! :hugs: the joys of pregnancy!!

good luck everyone with appointments, and blood clot injections etc.... owwww! 

OMG Jolou, i can't believe how soon you're going in :happydance: and your grandad sounds really sweet! And its warm but really cloudy here today, so you're not the only one!

Phoxiest fox - i wish i could get another scan, i'm so curious as to what he/she is up to in there! :haha: Did you get piccies??

Well, i'd really like another baby born today girls, because it's my birthday! :cake: I'm a bit worried though, i think my bump has dropped down a couple of inches since yesterday - eeek! and my hubby is away on a course and my mum and dad are on holiday!!! so no early entrance please baby! How far down does your bump drop when baby's engaged?!? 

Anyway, i'm stuck at work which sucks but going out for drinks (oooh an orange juice please :dohh:) with the girls tonight which should be fun!

Have a good day all of you out in the sunshine!

:hugs:


----------



## Windmills

Happy birthday Moongirl :kiss: xxx


----------



## hope&faith09

I think my bump has dropped but have no idea if LO is anymore engaged or not ... I guess the midwife will tell me later on! 

Windmills - I am going to give birth to a giant! Everyone says she is going to be like 10lbs so Im even more scared about going overdue as she will just get bigger and bigger! It doesnt feel like there is enough room in there for her as it is!

I cant believe how tidy the upstairs of my house is looking! and pretty ... I have found all my little nic naks that got packed away when moving and have put them out making my room feel much more homely!


----------



## hope&faith09

and Happy Birthday Moongirl!


----------



## Windmills

Is it ridiculous that I'm worried she won't fit any of her NB size clothes? Good job I didn't buy many, I suspected she'd be big :blush: 
Oh I feel like crying, her head was 2 weeks ahead aswell. I'm scared!


----------



## hope&faith09

I havent bought any newborn clothes as I think she is just going to be too big if she surprised us OH can always nip to the shops! 

One more box unpacked ... I just wish I could throw the boxes away. x


----------



## Windmills

I've barely got any newborn size either, I think I've got 3 or 4 sleepsuits and a dress that was too cute to resist.. and a pack of 3 plain white sleepsuits that go up to 9lbs just incase. I suspect she's going to be around 9lbs.. Hmm. Have you had a late scan or is it just a feeling? 
Ooh, just reading the report- it says AC was measured at the 95th percentile, which is likely to be an overestimate due to oblique position. What does oblique mean? :shrug:


----------



## A3my

Happy Birthday *Moongirl* :cake::dance::hugs:

*katie* - I read this - Your baby is oblique if her body is situated at an angle. Her head will be more against one side of your pelvis and her shoulder will be towards the birth canal.Babies in an oblique lie will turn to one of the other positions for delivery.
The estimated weight can be 1/2 lb out each way I think. Try not to worry. My 5" 2 friend had a 9lb 10 baby - and she didnt tear. :hugs: xx


----------



## Moongirl

Thanks guys!!

Katie, try not to worry, these measurements seem to be quite inaccurate! But i know how you feel, my MIL keeps going on and on that my hubby was such a big baby etc and its a scary thought! But our bodies are made for this - we'll be fine!!!! (just keep saying it, makes me feel better anyway!!) 

:hugs:


----------



## muddles

Morning ladies. Its a sunny day here too so am thinking I will go and sit outside in my garden for while and read my magazine whilst I still can do things like that. 

*Windmills* I have heard estimated weight can be inaccurate so don't worry too much. 

Happy Birthday *Moongirl*.

*Mrs RC* I have added you as you didn't appear to be on our May babies list, so welcome!


----------



## Wellington

Windmills - an oblique position means that the sonographer couldn't get him/her the way they need to get the normal measurement.

Umm, example. If you have a chest xray, you need to be perpendicular to the camera and the plate that the xrays hit - like a sandwich. If you are rotated a bit diagnonally, it can make things look bigger or smaller.

I hope that makes sense!
Just posted on your size post - I'm freaked out by the news that mine might be a biggie too!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Jolou - eat it, eat it, eat it!! You are having a baby in 2 days - you have every excuse going!!

Phoxiest - your counter says the baby should be over 6lb by now which yours is!

Malpal - breastfeeding twins, goodness me! A girl I met in Oz was breastfeeding her 2month old twins - she took them in turns but I have heard you can get like a cushion thing and do them both at once! But then like you say you have a toddler as well so not sure how that fits in with it all?!

A3my - loving the werewolf babies!!

Moongirl - happy happy birthday!! Hope you are having a lovely day!

All you girls getting an estimated weight - is that from a scan? Or are they guessing from palpating?? I have not had a scan from 23 weeks.

Just had final meeting with our doula. Cannot believe the next time I will see her I will hopefully be in labour!! She is so positive and calming she makes me almost look forward to it! Have finished my birthing plan and have been putting my birthing box together. Really need to pack a hospital bag though.

Think we are going to practice putting up the birthing pool and filling it tonight, lets hope the dogs don't jump in!!


----------



## Moongirl

hahaha cactus girl i now have a vision of your dogs sploshing about in your birthing pool - best keep them out the way when the time comes ;-) 

oh and i want a doula!!!! i'm really starting to get panic attacks when i think about labour (which isn't often....still in denial!!)

x


----------



## bunnyhop

Windmills said:


> Is it ridiculous that I'm worried she won't fit any of her NB size clothes? Good job I didn't buy many, I suspected she'd be big :blush:
> Oh I feel like crying, her head was 2 weeks ahead aswell. I'm scared!

My 1st was 8'8 and 0-3 swam on him till he was nearly 11lb so im sure you'll get use out of your newborns hun x


----------



## laura4disney

My bump dropped a while ago, and LO has been engaged for about 3 weeks now so quite scary that it could happen any time!!! I'm pretty sure she's going to be a monster too, everyone keeps saying oh my god she's going to be huge...sometimes i want to slap these people a little bit:growlmad: Especially when they say it everytime they see me just incase i forgot!:dohh:

Our travel system arrived today woo hoo:happydance: so i spent the last hour putting it together, OH says he's going to test it when he gets back from work, that just shows how much faith he has in me to put it together!!!


----------



## laura4disney

Happy Birthday Moongirl!!! xxxx


----------



## A3my

Moongirl said:


> oh and i want a doula!!!! i'm really starting to get panic attacks when i think about labour (which isn't often....still in denial!!)

with you on the denial, somehow I still just cant picture this little man entering the world! I think I'll just be a weeble for the rest of my life :haha:

*CG* - dogs in the birthing pool - loving that image :haha:do you think your OH will be there for the birth??

I still get told I'm going to have a small baby and it makes me feel inadequate. I wish people wouldnt comment! you can all be proud that you are good baby growers :thumbup:


----------



## hope&faith09

The only reason i think im having a big baby is from fundal height measurements and my mother as i was a big baby ... I dont mind hher being big I just dont want her to be huge!!! 

Not long till my midwife appointment ... I shouldve moaned about being constipated as now i have to keep going to the looo!


----------



## laura4disney

hope&faith09 said:


> The only reason i think im having a big baby is from fundal height measurements and my mother as i was a big baby ... I dont mind hher being big I just dont want her to be huge!!!
> 
> Not long till my midwife appointment ... I shouldve moaned about being constipated as now i have to keep going to the looo!


I'm the same, don't mind her being big just don't want to push out a mahooosive baby, that will HURT!!!!:shrug: Guess will see what happens


----------



## hope&faith09

I just cant wait for them to do my fundal height today as depending on the m,idwife it seems to jump all over the chart although she is always big ... at least oh is coming with me today to keep an eye on what they are doing as they were really bad at my last appointment.


----------



## laura4disney

That's good!!! When i went last week at 36 weeks, she FH was 40 weeks, i'm hoping its evened out but i doubt it seems to have gotten bigger if anything! 

At least your OH is going with you!! What did they do last time?x


----------



## A3my

hope&faith09 said:


> The only reason i think im having a big baby is from fundal height measurements and my mother as i was a big baby ... I dont mind hher being big I just dont want her to be huge!!!
> 
> Not long till my midwife appointment ... I shouldve moaned about being constipated as now i have to keep going to the looo!

:haha: thats what I've been like! our bodies are all over the place!

Good luck at you MW appts ladies, and dont worry about size too much *H&F*, I weighed over 9lbs when I was born but my babies were 7 lb 8oz and 7 lb 13 1/2 oz :hugs:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Afternoon ladies!!

I have finished work... finally and had a lovely send off!! :happydance:
It feels a little wierd at the mo, but I am sure I will get used to it!!

Happy Birthday Moongirl!

Katie.. I wouldn't worry too much about LO's estimated birth weight.. I have read lots of stories about them being quite far out, by as much as 1-2lbs!

CG - I hope your dogs enjoy the birthing pool!! :haha:

Jolou... I can't believe how close it is until you meet Harrison!!

Well I had a strange appt with the mw this morning. My blood pressure is slightly high (but I think this is work related!!) and my fh was only measuring 34 so she has referred me for another growth scan on Friday. My local hospital will only scan up to 37 wks so I managed to get in for a scan just in time!! I am really looking forward to seeing LO again and seeing how much she has grown!

My LO is still head down but is making no effort to engage as yet :dohh: although my mw said that because I am usually really sporty, I could have strong tummy muscles! I am happy to go with that!!!

Anyone else been advised that their LO is not engaged yet? I wonder if this is a sign that LO will be late!? :dohh:


----------



## hope&faith09

I dont think LO engaging has anything to do with when they are going to come ... i know people who have been engaged for weeks and not gone into labour and some have no engagment and go into labour i think its all just a bit random!


----------



## A3my

*congratulations on finishing work PG*:yipee::headspin::wohoo:=D&gt; :thumbup: lucky you :)

strong stomach muscles sounds like a compliment :D 

last time I was told mine was 4/5th engaged which contradicted what I am normally told - that only first babies engage. I hope he doesnt have a squashed head! I dont get how there is room for his body in my gut either :wacko:


----------



## Pussy Galore

A3my said:


> *congratulations on finishing work PG*:yipee::headspin::wohoo:=D&gt; :thumbup: lucky you :)
> 
> strong stomach muscles sounds like a compliment :D
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! Not sure whether she is right.. but that is what I will be telling hubby!!! :haha:


----------



## A3my

hehe, hopefully the muscles will help you ping back too!! :winkwink:


----------



## Windmills

Stomach muscles?! What are they?! 
Congrats on finishing work PG ;)

I'm officially a crank.. sat here eating a bowl of brocolli :blush:


----------



## Pussy Galore

A3my said:


> hehe, hopefully the muscles will help you ping back too!! :winkwink:

lol... that would be great!! :)


----------



## A3my

Windmills said:


> Stomach muscles?! What are they?!
> Congrats on finishing work PG ;)
> 
> I'm officially a crank.. sat here eating a bowl of brocolli :blush:

you'll be nice to sit next to later if you get windy :haha: is your house viewing still going ahead on thurs? xx


----------



## Windmills

:rofl: 

Yes, supposedly.. Not hopeful though, it's not very often houses come up to let round here! I got a call from an estate agent this morning though to tell me about a house they've just got in, and it sounds amazing! Viewing it tomorrow :wohoo:
It's one of these..
https://www.globrix.com/property-details/18587315-long_lane-wavertree-l15-3_bed-detached_house
But not that one, the one I'm going to see has just been all redone with brand new kitchen and bathrooms, so hopefully Vinny will like it! It's a bit further away than I wanted really, but it sounds too good to miss :D


----------



## A3my

ooh that does look good. I love looking at houses, best bit of buying :haha: its good really well proportioned rooms and if its all done up it will be lovely to move into! fingers crossed! x


----------



## Windmills

Thanks :D
Hmm. I have a feeling Hope&Faith is going to have her baby soon..
I probably just cursed her and sent her 2 weeks overdue :lol:


----------



## Moongirl

oooh Katie, that house looks lovely!! fingers crossed that one of them works out for you. I'm like Amy, loooove looking at houses! 

PG, congratulations on finishing work, what lovely things have you planned for the rest of the week? I can't wait to finish on Friday :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## jolou

afternoon! 

mum and grandad left about 15 min ago and grandad gave me £100, he said to do with it as i want, spend it on me or the baby he doesnt mind, i said ill save it for when he needs things like high chairs etc, altho i think i will get a couple pears of comfy pj bottoms for when i come outta hospital and maybe for in hospital, not expensive ones just cheaper ones form asda or something. Mum finds it odd that baby will be here friday, we are all so used to it being just sophie it seems odd that il have another lol.

*PhoxiestFox* lucky you getting a good lookin doc, i never seem to :( and that weight seems a good weight to be honest!

*lola* glad im not the one only one whos cot has become an extra space for my own clothes lol

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOONGIRL!!!

*Katie* i keep thinking Harrison is gonna be huge and how he wont fit in newborn but i think he will only be the same weight as sophie if not a little bigger, she was 8llb 2oz and that was 2 weeks over due. So going by that and knowing boys are usually slightly bigger i think il be ok with newborn stuff, the newborn stuff i have bought go upto 10llbs and i very much doubt he will be that big :) i remember sophies newborn stuff still fitting her at a month or 2 old lol. Also i was told sophie would be over 9llb... well she wasnt lol Also that house looks lovely! fingers crossed u still get to see it on thursday!

woooohooooooo for finishing work *Pussy galore*!!!! i was told at my last appointment when i wasnt quite 38 weeks that harrison wasnt engaged yet, apparently he still really high so thank god for friday! i think sophie didnt engage till around 39ish weeks and she was still 2 weeks over.

i want to eat eat eat today


----------



## babyhope

LolaAnn said:


> haha malpal & hope&faith I would have done the same ;) There are no easter eggs here and all the chocolate seems to have mysteriously disappeared.. hmmm...
> 
> well my midwife comes round tomorrow with my homebirth kit yay :) freaky though, means the baby could actually come at any time! I have a lazy day planned, trip to the supermarket I guess, and need to tidy the nursery, the cot seems to have become a dumping ground for my clothes... um.. hehe...

LOL! Me too! I keep having to clean up my crib because I keep putting my clothes in it:haha:


----------



## babyhope

OMG! Ladies I am eating like a pig! Last week at my doctors appointment I lost one pound, and ever since then I have been eating chocolate cake like mad! I go back tomorrow, I hope I didn't put any weight on like crazy, but I feel huge and I look huge:haha:
At my last appointment they said baby looked a little small, under 7 pounds maybe 6.


----------



## Pussy Galore

Moongirl said:


> oooh Katie, that house looks lovely!! fingers crossed that one of them works out for you. I'm like Amy, loooove looking at houses!
> 
> PG, congratulations on finishing work, what lovely things have you planned for the rest of the week? I can't wait to finish on Friday :happydance:
> 
> :hugs:

My plans for the week all revolve around :sleep: and :sleep: !!

Although I think Mum is looking forward to some quality mother/daughter time too!! :)

And I guess now I can't put off sorting out my hospital bag either!! :blush:

Jolou.. good to hear your experiences of Sophie and Harrison engaging... quite reassuring!! :)

Katie... good luck tomorrow.. hope the viewing goes well!


----------



## Shylovebird

Thanking you for adding me too the may babies list muddles ! Yay !


----------



## hope&faith09

Thanks Katie! I think im already jinxed to go two weeks over ... just have this feeling this little miss doesnt want to make an appearance. 

Well midwife went ok ish ... still measuring big, got put on the monitor as I wasnt feeling many movements but obviously LO is kicking just I cant feel it! But I had a small tightening whist on it which Dave had to point out to the midwife so dont think it means alot. Baby only 2/5 engaged so came away feeling a bit down. 

Then when we got back our neighbour came round to say there are gypsys in town and they are marking houses and then doing them over during the night and nicking cars etc so now I feel really unsettled and hormonal so having a cry!

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## kelly87

got induced yesterday due to too much fluid around baby ethan was born at 4.51am weighing 7lb 10oz this morning, so proud he is gorgeous xx


----------



## LolaAnn

hope&faith09 gypsys?! I don't want to laugh or appear racist but I just watched borat last night LOL... but eeek that is scary if they are - sounds like your neighbor is gonna be keeping an eye out though :)

PussyGalore My babe is still not engaged at all either. Kinda wish he would so I could breathe again and eat.. all I feel is this giant bum wedged under my ribs haha.

My MW doesn't say big/small babies because both scan and fundal measurements can be SO inaccurate ladies so don't worry. I know someone who got told she was having a giant baby and her doc agreed to give her a c-sec - baby turned out to be 7lb.. sigh...

Ohhh Windmills good luck with viewing the house hope it works out for you!

I only have a couple of NB outfits.. hopefully baby isn't tiny cos otherwise he is gonna be swimming in his clothes for a while haha... but they grow so fast it doesn't really matter :)

Need to run to the supermarket and get food... gonna make some chicken/mushroom/bacon pizzas for dinner I think, and apple/rhubarb crumble for dessert... tryna get on DHs good side lol


----------



## LolaAnn

oh my gosh kelly87 CONGRATULATIONS!!! And welcome little Ethan, how exciting, can't wait to hear more about how it all went!! x


----------



## laura4disney

Congrats Kelly87!!!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Congratulations Kelly! Ahh another baby!

Well on the subject of 'gypsys' I have no idea what to call them! the people that travel around again avoiding sterotyping them ... the whole road are on the look out now ... we had two lots down our road today looking at houses cars etc so i think i will be up all night on the lookout!


----------



## Windmills

Hmm, is travellers not PC? :shrug:
Congratulations Kelly xxxx


----------



## malpal

Hey ladies! 

Happy birthday Moongirl hope you've had a lovely day hun xxx
PG....Yay for finishing work!!!! Enjoy xxx
Kelly87.... Huge congrats on your new arrival hun xxx
h&F...Try not to worry hun just make sure everythings out of sight. I would be a perfect watchout at the min as i just don't sleep. Hope they stay away hun xxx
Windmills...I was told all through with Lexie that i was having a huge baby my fundal height was always well over and then out popped a 8ib 2oz baby. She was a lovely size so don't worry hun xxx

Well had my mw appt at 12.30am this morning and everything was fine, took a long time to find twin 1's hb, but she has said she is very low and engaged and that is unusual in subsequent pregnancies. Went through my induction procedure, glad she did as it was totally diffrent to the silly leaflet they gave me. I don't go onto the ward and i will be induced in main room on labour suite. Glad really as it will be much nicer staying in the same place. I also get my own suite when the babies are born, no ward sharing for me!!! I'll feel like i'm at a hotel ......Not!!!
Anyhow, went for my scan today sat at the hospital for 6 hours, all by myself in a stupid gown! Had my scan done which i thought was bizarre as they scanned my right thigh, from my groin to my knee. The scan man said the results were fine and there was no clot, headed off to be discharged by the consultant. When i got in the room she went through the results, i just asked her if the results were clear then why was my leg so bad? She then had a look at it and agreed that something isn't right, she pulled the scan images up on the computer and then askes where he had scanned, when i old she looked very cross. He had only scanned the wrong part of my leg!!! You can image after the 6 hours waiting, pregnacy hormones etc i was not happy! 
So i have to return tomorrow for another scan and have to have another injection today!!! 
Things are starting to go from bad to worse! Fingers crossed they'll get it right tomorrow.

Hope everyone else is good and have a good evening xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Windmills

What a silly scanner man! It annoys me when people make silly mistakes like that!


----------



## maybebaby3

malpal i cant believe that they did that! i would be sooooooooooo mad!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Wow Kelly .. another baby!! Congrats!

LolaAnn.. glad I am not the only one whose baby is yet to engage!! I am also feeling really uncomfortable :wacko:

Malpal.. that is so bad that they scanned the wrong part. Hope tomorrow goes better for you! Are you at the George Eliot or is my memory playing tricks on me?! :)


----------



## MartaMi

*kelly87 *- congrats for Ethan :flower:
*PussyGalore* - congrats for finishing work :flower:

My baby's estimated weight in my last appt was 4,7lbs. He's miniature boy then :wacko:


----------



## muddles

*kelly87* went to update page 1 to show you have had your baby but you aren't on our thread! I have added you to 7th May as I assume that was your due date (from looking at your ticker)? Will move you to the correct one if not. Congratulations!

*Malpal* that is really bad. They scanned my leg all the way down from top to bottom. Hope the injections are starting to help now and that you don't look like you have been in the boxing ring with all the bruises.

Does anyone know what *Frufru* called her baby? I didn't see it anywhere so have left that blank on page 1 for now.


----------



## Windmills

Has anyone seen clogsy around? I'm sure she went in to be induced because of OC?


----------



## abz

hey everyone. i've missed so much!!

congratulations frufru!!

congratulations kelly!!

malpal, that totally sucks that they scanned the wrong part of you!! good luck for tomorrow. hopefully you'll get a different person :)

i finally managed to go swimming this morning for the first time my entire pregnancy, ha. thought bump would wriggle but she didn't, but she's been pushing as far out as she could ever since. really glad i decided against a water birth as being wet really annoyed me, ha. 

glad to hear everyone's doing ok. does anyone else pretty much constantly have a stitch? the baby seems to press on the muscles on either one side or the other and man it's uncomfortable. that and i have a bum in my ribs and feet in my stomach!! gah!!

abz xx


----------



## Mrs A

Thats another may baby! kittenmama had her bubs too :)


----------



## muddles

Mrs A said:


> Thats another may baby! kittenmama had her bubs too :)

Thanks will update.


----------



## Mrs A

muddles said:


> Mrs A said:
> 
> 
> Thats another may baby! kittenmama had her bubs too :)
> 
> Thanks will update.Click to expand...

Welcome honey, im glad you returned to us btw! i missed you so Miss Muddles! im kinda hoping to to be maybe the 10th may baby, or in fact any in the next 4-5 days ? so if you could sort that for me pwetty pwease? xxxxxxxxxxx :D


----------



## jolou

evening,

congratz to the new may mummies... can no one go before friday now please


----------



## Mrs A

hahahahaha i sooo knew youd say that jolou! Awwww can i have sat then? xxx


----------



## muddles

Mrs A said:


> muddles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs A said:
> 
> 
> Thats another may baby! kittenmama had her bubs too :)
> 
> Thanks will update.Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome honey, im glad you returned to us btw! i missed you so Miss Muddles! im kinda hoping to to be maybe the 10th may baby, or in fact any in the next 4-5 days ? so if you could sort that for me pwetty pwease? xxxxxxxxxxx :DClick to expand...

I missed you all too and was desperate to find out if anyone had had their baby over the weekend! 

It's a full moon on the 28th. Remember reading when it was the last one that many women will go into labour on a full moon but can't remember why so maybe there will be lots more babies to add on the 29th April! Hopefully yours will be one of them.


----------



## Mrs A

Awwww thankyou honey, im sure it wont happen before the weekend for me, but on another note, it would be quite amusing if i did have him on thurs as i have an appointment to get my hair done on fri lol now thats just my luck


----------



## jolou

how about u can go on the friday too 

mmmmm dont say that about the full moon! ive just ate some fresh pineapple at OHs parents house with some grapes and ice cream!!


----------



## Mrs A

jolou said:


> how about u can go on the friday too
> 
> mmmmm dont say that about the full moon! ive just ate some fresh pineapple at OHs parents house with some grapes and ice cream!!

WICKED!!!! we can share fri, im not greedy! xxx


----------



## jolou

i have a query ... marks friends wife is now 10 days overdue, she is going into hospital tomorrow night, i imagine to be induced thursday morning... she was ment to go in tonight but the ward is full tonight... what if the wards are still full on friday when i am due to go there for my section lol


----------



## muddles

Shylovebird said:


> Thanking you for adding me too the may babies list muddles ! Yay !

You are welcome.


----------



## muddles

jolou said:


> i have a query ... marks friends wife is now 10 days overdue, she is going into hospital tomorrow night, i imagine to be induced thursday morning... she was ment to go in tonight but the ward is full tonight... what if the wards are still full on friday when i am due to go there for my section lol

The impression I got when i was in hospital at the weekend was that when they say they are full they are including the beds reserved for those who have a c-section or for those who are being induced because there is an immediate need. I heard a couple of nurses talking about how the ward was full but I could see two empty beds next to me, both of which were taken up the next day by two women who were booked in to have c-sections. If the ward is really busy then you may have to wait until later in the day to have your section I guess. Your friend's wife is 10 days over so think they can put her off, as long as she and her baby are healthy, if they are busy until she 12 days over max and keep the beds for those with immediate need. Take lots of magazines it is soooooo boring on the ward when you have nothing to do!


----------



## jolou

ahh that makes sense, i already knew i might have to wait my turn incase there are some emergencies etc. the poor lady i am talking about has had enough now, think she has struggled this time around! OH and his friend were joking that we could have babies the same day when we first found out both of us were expecting within weeks of each other, looks like it might happen!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies.

Urgh I feel horrible! I have just spent about half an hour on the loo with awful diarhoea - i feel fine inside but it just wouldnt stop. sorry if tmi. 

Hope everyone is ok ... looks like im going to be popping to the loo all night. x x x


----------



## Mrs A

"I had my little princess on Weds 21st April. She is the most gorgeous and precious thing ever....

I had an aweful time, induction which ended in emergency c-section but would do it all again in a flash. I will write a full birth story when I have more time.

The basics:

Born: Wed 21st April 2010
Time: 4:24am
Weight: 6lbs 6oz"

I found this a few pages back from terridee 69!
So we already have 10 babies born

Hope she doesnt mind that ive copied and pasted her post :)


----------



## A3my

Morning ladies,

if I was a corpse yesterday today I am a rotting corpse! soooo tired. Think my body has had enough now. Ultra bad cankles (not as bad as Malpal's though :winkwink:) - the skin on the back of my calfs has actually split - there are loads of little tears, its really itchy. I have no ankles anymore . My mum was all worried :hugs: nice becasue OH not bothered. Had flashy lights too last night night but thinkits just because I am too tired.

Anyway, more importantly congrats to the May ladies who have had their babies recently! wow how exciting! 

*MrsA* - for a minute I thought you'd had your LO! :haha:

*Malpal* - cant believe the doctor scanned the wrong part of your leg, thats awful! :dohh: Good luck today :thumbup:

*PG* - happy sleeping :sleep:

*Abz* - glad you enjoyed swimming :shipw:

*Jolou* - I want pinapple, grapes and icecream. Its really hot in my office and that would be perfect!

*H&F* - did your MW write 2/5 engaged in your notes? according to my notes that means your baby is classed as engaged because most of the head is below the brim of your pelvis. the measurement is the proportion they can still feel so it goes backwards. :happydance:

Roll on hometime :sleep:


----------



## Mrs A

hahahaha i WISHED!! :lol:


----------



## Mrs A

Clogsy90 also posted this in the teen section

"On the phone doing this so not sure how it will turn out lol. Baby georgia lillie ann johnson was finally born on sat 24/4/10 at 10.38pm. I was induced on the 18th but she wasn't in any hurry contracted almost immediediatly decided waters could be broken on the wed but labour ward were to busy in the end my waters went sat morning at 3.30am still didn't contract enough so was put on the drip 12.30 contractions properly in full swing was quite easy to begin with nearly slept through the contrations only awake to sip gas and air, then when I was pushing head out nearly out she turned her heard ripping me and I lost a lot of blood, about 3ltrs so needed 4 units tranfused apart from the 5mins after she was born didn't hold her til the morning. She weighed in at 8lbs 2weeks early. For girls who are waiting to go through it, in my opinion I would do it again as its so worth it ill sort photos hopefully when get to a pc x x x"

So thats 11 babies born


----------



## malpal

Hi ladies! 
Sorry for the quick post but i've got to be at the hospital at just gone 10am.
PG... yes hun i am at the George Eliot, everything had been fine though until i ventured from the materniy building!!! Obvioulsy it's the main hospital that sucks! 
Congrats to all these babies and new mummies!!!!! 
Now i'm going to very blunt and selfish but I AM HAVING MY BABIES TONIGHT! The full moon is mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry Jolou xxx
I am going to chant all day long. 
Catch up later ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## A3my

*MrsA* - gold star for digging out the birth stories! :thumbup:wow she did good, 8lbs at 38 weeks! 

I was meaning to ask you all, does anyone else have tingly boobs? Mine feel like they did in the 1st trimester. I hope it doesnt mean they are going to get any bigger :cry:


----------



## Windmills

Amy- keep an eye on that miss!
Malpal- Hope you have better luck with the hospital today x
Can't believe we have 11 May babies now.. Hopefully a few more by tomorrow because of the full moon ;)
I have a horrible suspicion that this time in a month I'll still be pregnant and a week overdue :cry:
Congratulations to all the newest Mummys! :kiss:
Jo, you're going to have a baby the day after tomorrow :wacko:


----------



## A3my

I read that 80 % of babies go overdue. I think there are 126 of us so that means 100 of us will go overdue :cry:


----------



## Windmills

Urgh. That's TOO many! I bet you'll be a lucky one who doesn't though Amy because you've already had your girls! Did you go over with them?
I just found this..


> As many mums-to-be discover after 40 weeks of pregnancy, waiting for nature to take its course can be quite stressful! But only five per cent of babies are born on their due date and 40 per cent are born afterwards &#8211; so you&#8217;re not alone.

https://www.askamum.co.uk/Birth/Search-Results/Preparing-for-labour/When-your-baby-is-overdue/
I hope that's true, I like those chances much more :blush:


----------



## Windmills

Also, I'm glad I'm not an elephant. Apparently their pregnancies last anywhere between 18 and 22 months!
Google throws up some random things :wacko:


----------



## muddles

11 May Babies! Wow and it's not even May until Saturday. :happydance:

I see birth announcements a lot but unless they are someone who frequently posts in our thread I don't always realise that I should be updating page 1 so thanks to the people who are reminding me, please keep doing it! 

Full moon today so come on more May babies! 

Good luck *Malpal * with your leg scan and with you going into labour today too. Seeing as you have two in there don't mind letting you go first.

18-22 months????? OMG I am having enough trouble waiting 9 months!


----------



## Mrs A

hahaha i couldnt sleep so started researching for ya muddles xx


----------



## Windmills

Question- how far overdue do all your hospitals let you go? 
In my notes in the appointments list it says induction at term+10!


----------



## A3my

Windmills said:


> Urgh. That's TOO many! I bet you'll be a lucky one who doesn't though Amy because you've already had your girls! Did you go over with them?
> I just found this..
> 
> 
> As many mums-to-be discover after 40 weeks of pregnancy, waiting for nature to take its course can be quite stressful! But only five per cent of babies are born on their due date and 40 per cent are born afterwards  so youre not alone.
> 
> https://www.askamum.co.uk/Birth/Search-Results/Preparing-for-labour/When-your-baby-is-overdue/
> I hope that's true, I like those chances much more :blush:Click to expand...

That is a much nicer statistic, I'll go with that one :haha:
As for me, Emily was born at 42 weeks :cry: after a sweep and 5 day labour (urgh) and Holly was 2 days overdue. My waters went while I was wallpapering the hall :haha: I will go overdue becasue I seem to live my life by sods law! I feel like an elephant at the moment too :D

Also hospitals dont like you to go over 42 weeks as the placenta packs up, so I think they plan to induce at T+10 to allow time for the induction to work becasue it can take days. Think positive though, Daisy is coming at 39+2 I reckon


----------



## modo

Happy belated birthday *Moongirl* Sorry I wasn't around on the day

*PG* Hooray for maternity leave! 

*Kelly87* Huge congrats on your new arrival hun xxx

Congrats *KM* on having your baby!

I have been quite busy the past two days. We had a plumber all day on Monday and a handyman all day yesterday. Today I go with DH to the Dr (he is still ill :() and will be meeting with a friend of mine from work for a good catch up. On Friday I have an appointment with my consultant. 

I can't believe I'm going to be 36 Weeks on Friday :)

ETA: AAAAHHHHHH! I have reached the last box! Time to celebrate:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:​
I am due in one month!


----------



## Mrs A

My hospital induces at term + 14 :(
Cant even get a sweep until term + 7 :cry:


----------



## Windmills

Amy, that's a scary guess- My Mum has been saying the 16th/17th since I found out, and the other day my family nurse woman said 'You're due on the 17th aren't you?' which would make me 39+3.. Let's hope you're all right :lol: 
Hopefully if this LO follows the same pattern, you haven't got long left..! If he decides to come 12 days earlier than Holly did then you're having a baby next week :lol:


----------



## A3my

*Katie* - I clicked on your link and it said 

No one knows why some women are pregnant for longer than others, but youre more likely to go overdue if youve already had long pregnancies in the past. 

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

thats the nails in my overdue coffin :haha:


----------



## Windmills

:rofl: Think positive.. Term+10 for you isn't very long at all and that's the absolute longest you've got to wait :wohoo: 
Modo.. happy last box!! xx


----------



## modo

Thanks Katie! I was just thinking I may have gone a bit OTT with smilies?:rofl:


----------



## muddles

In this area they will induce at term +12. From talking to ladies when I was in hospital at the weekend they will give you a prostin (is that what it's called?) in the morning then another in the evening. If nothing happens they will repeat the same process the next day. You will be examined regularly and they will try to break your waters if they can. If still nothing happens then you get moved when you are term+14 to labour ward and hooked up to a drip to make it happen. 

Don't know about when they will give you a sweep though.


----------



## Windmills

I think the MW is meant to offer a sweet at the 41 week appointment here, but I'd be term+11 then anyway, because her clinic is a Tuesday.. maybe she'd give me it at 40+4 if I asked nicely :lol: 
Modo, all my posts are OTT with smilies, they get my point across much better than whatever nonsense I'm rambling :blush:


----------



## Windmills

LOL. Obviously I meant a sweep. She can give me sweets too though!!


----------



## Janny Wanny

wow 11 born :) congrats to the new babies :) 
how is everyone?


----------



## muddles

Windmills said:


> LOL. Obviously I meant a sweep. She can give me sweets too though!!

Now I think you are on to something there. If they were to give out sweets when doing a sweep we may not mind them so much. :rofl:


----------



## A3my

Windmills said:


> I think the MW is meant to offer a sweet at the 41 week appointment here, but I'd be term+11 then anyway, because her clinic is a Tuesday.. maybe she'd give me it at 40+4 if I asked nicely :lol:
> Modo, all my posts are OTT with smilies, they get my point across much better than whatever nonsense I'm rambling :blush:

:rofl::rofl: a sweet would be a bit of a let down :haha:

I've got the giggles now. :haha:


----------



## Windmills

:lol: This is true! I think I'm more scared at the prospect of internals/sweeps than actual birth. I've never had one :shrug: 
I really need to stop spamming this thread and go and do something useful like clean.. I have an urge to scrub the kitchen floor with a scrubbing brush but we don't have one :dohh: I should probably get a shower too, I'm sitting here in a size 16-18 dressing gown that just doesn't fit properly, it keeps opening and flashing my bump :dohh:


----------



## Windmills

A3my said:


> Windmills said:
> 
> 
> I think the MW is meant to offer a sweet at the 41 week appointment here, but I'd be term+11 then anyway, because her clinic is a Tuesday.. maybe she'd give me it at 40+4 if I asked nicely :lol:
> Modo, all my posts are OTT with smilies, they get my point across much better than whatever nonsense I'm rambling :blush:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: a sweet would be a bit of a let down :haha:
> 
> I've got the giggles now. :haha:Click to expand...

I'm not sure, depends what sweet it was! If it was Vimto sweets I'd be happy :lol:


----------



## MartaMi

I just got home from hospital. My godfather's wife gave birth yesterday evening and went to see her. Baby girl seems so tiny although is pretty big girl. Holding her, ohh, it made me wish my boy would be here. Want to snuggle him, hold him and smell that sweet babysmell. Ohh, maybe we'll go there again later in the evening. Can't wait :happydance:


----------



## muddles

*Mrs A* I have just had a real good giggle at a reply you made on another thread :lol:


----------



## A3my

*katie* - oooh I've never tried a vimto sweet! i felt horrible after my sweep, like I;d been violated but it was a horrid fat consultant. I'm sure MWs are not so vicious and they are female which helps! x

*Martami* - awww congrats to your godfather. must be wierd holding a baby so close to the one in your belly :) I bet its made you REALLY excited xxx


----------



## Windmills

Marta- Congrats to your godfather and his wife! What did they call her? And when you held the baby, did your LO start bouncing around? Just wondering because when I held a newborn the other day, my LO started going mad like she was jealous :lol: 

Amy- Vimto sweets are going to take over the world. As long as you like Vimto of course :lol: 
And my MW is a bit manly, she's the oldest MW in the world though! She qualified in 1970 :wacko: so I always feel better than she's definitely seen/heard it all before :D


----------



## A3my

haha, oldest MW in the world. You're lucky though, its so nice when you can have full confidence in your MW x


----------



## MartaMi

*Windmills* - No, he was beating me but when I took her to my arms he stayed quiet. Only time he kicked was when she started crying but she stopped right away when he kicked her :haha: Mean boy :winkwink:

Oh, forgot to tell. I had my doctors appt for joining National Defence League. I was the first patient but there was someone else waiting also. She called my name and when I went in she told no I didn't called you, I wanted mrs *** I was like yeah that's me and she was pretty amazed :rofl: Anyway, I have all my limbs, I can hear and see, I have no mental problems or addictions so I'm free to join. Going to give my papers in on Friday :happydance:


----------



## A3my

*MartaMi* - yey for being free to join up! How old are you (if you dont mind me asking)? I dont feel old enough to be a Mrs even though I am :haha:


----------



## LolaAnn

Haha you guys are crazy!

Ohh I'm another one not old enough to be a Mrs.. I'm 23 :)

Good luck malpal you definitely deserve to be next with 2 in there, ohh I saw twins coming home from the hospital at my AN class on the weekend, sooo jealous - two gorgeous little babies!

I had my home birth visit this morning and got my home birth kit! Weee! Full term tomorrow :)
 



Attached Files:







home birth pack.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MartaMi

*A3my* - I'm 24 but still feel like 17 so pretty weird to hear myself called as mrs :haha:


----------



## A3my

How exciting *Lola* :thumbup::happydance: and I am jealous of you and *Marta* :) I'm 31 - I still feel about 22 though :cry: does that count :haha:


----------



## A3my

just writing that down makes me feel sick! 31 (gulp) it goes so fast after 28!


----------



## MartaMi

Well think that way - you're 31 not 51 :winkwink:


----------



## Heidi

Aaahh another 1st May baby born! only 3 of us left now!
Congrats to all the May mummies cant believe theres 11 already :thumbup:


----------



## LolaAnn

Hahah A3my its all in how you feel ;)

Heidi - only 3 first babies left what? no way I need to go read the list or did I read that wrong!!

haha oh yes I read that wrong I get it only 3 babies left that are due on the first hehe


----------



## Heidi

LolaAnn said:


> Hahah A3my its all in how you feel ;)
> 
> Heidi - only 3 first babies left what? no way I need to go read the list or did I read that wrong!!
> 
> haha oh yes I read that wrong I get it only 3 babies left that are due on the first hehe

only 3 babies left that are due on the 1st May :thumbup:


----------



## A3my

hehe, well we all wondered who the first would be, I wonder who'll be last! x


----------



## Moongirl

A3my said:


> hehe, well we all wondered who the first would be, I wonder who'll be last! x

Probably..... Me!!! 

oh and i'm 31 now too.... wow....and this is my first!!

:hugs:


----------



## modo

MartaMi said:


> I just got home from hospital. My godfather's wife gave birth yesterday evening and went to see her. Baby girl seems so tiny although is pretty big girl. Holding her, ohh, it made me wish my boy would be here. Want to snuggle him, hold him and smell that sweet babysmell. Ohh, maybe we'll go there again later in the evening. Can't wait :happydance:

Martami I was told at my nct class that holding a newborn baby can get your labour started. Something to do with the oxytocin that your body releases in reaction to newborns it also starts things going :thumbup:


----------



## modo

Moongirl said:


> A3my said:
> 
> 
> hehe, well we all wondered who the first would be, I wonder who'll be last! x
> 
> Probably..... Me!!!
> 
> oh and i'm 31 now too.... wow....and this is my first!!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I am 30 and this is also my first. We are getting pretty excited :happydance:


----------



## Missy86

I think its all starting to hit my OH

Every time I say Ouch he gets in a panic lol


----------



## A3my

*Modo* and *Moongirl* - it feels like my first as my youngest is nearly 9! It seems a long time ago that I had the girls! We (well DH) decided we werent going to have anymore (mainly becasue he got fed up with being skint :haha:) so this one was an unexpected surprise and I still cant quite imagine holding him in my arms! xx


----------



## malpal

You guys are so funny!!! It's well entertaining catching up through the spam!!!!!!
By the way I was serious when i said earlier that I AM HAVING THESE BABIES TONIGHT! 
Just wanted to make sure you all understood!! (see i'm still chanting!)

Well another pointless visit, am fed up with consultants that don't know what they are doing. Apparently i have no mass of clot visible, however one consultant is still concerned about the state of my leg and foot, the other however has said that it's just the way twin 1 is lying and it will be better when i have them! Errrr yes i'm sure it will, so i hobbled out after 5 days messing around with the same problem i went with and just a million bruises!! 
Have said to my dh that i do not want to step foot back into that hospital unless my babies are coming. Which is obviuolsy tonight!!!!! 
That is the end of that saga. 
So i have been to do the food shopping in Tesco and determined to keep moving, got 3 pineapples as they were on offer and i'm going to cut them all up and graze through them for the rest of the day.


----------



## Windmills

:hugs: Glad it's not a clot malpal! Only 12 days 'til you get induced so not too much more hobbling :wohoo: 
I want to start eating pineapples soon.. I'm wondering about the effects on my digestive system if I was to eat 7 in 24 hours :shrug:


----------



## LolaAnn

7!!!!! Hahahahah. I'm the only person that seems to have the heartburn increase from eating pineapple so thats out of the question for me.

Euuurgh I just ate 3 chocolate/banana muffins that I baked... so full now. Watching trashy TV waiting for a guy to come and install a phone line... hurry up dude!


----------



## Janny Wanny

i got some student health vistor coming today.... i thought they came after baby was born??? lol eeekk must close some door rooms they a mess with to much stuff lol


----------



## Windmills

I get bad heartburn from pineapple too.. I get bad heartburn from anything though! 
i think I've just killed my Ugg boots :( Last week Vinny left a cup of coffee on my bedroom windowsill while the blind was down and the window was open, as my luck would have it, there was a massive gust of wind that made the coffee fall off when the blind hit it.. my Uggs were right under the window :( And I ordered cleaner for them but it doesn't seem to have done much!


----------



## A3my

*Malpal* if you have those babies by sheer force of will you will be an insipration :haha::thumbup: glad its not a blood clot but sorry you had all those evil injections :(

*Katie* - 7 pineapples in 24 hrs?! I reckon that would give you the squits :haha:

*Lola* - oh yum!!!! send out some of those muffins, they sound delicious!

*Janny* - I met my HVs beofre I'd had my last two babies, just a hi this is what I will be here for etc type chat. havent heard anything this time round....hehe, I'll be shutting some doors when they come to my house too :haha:

*Katie* - sorry about your Uggs :cry: xxx:hugs:


----------



## Pussy Galore

I have enjoyed reading the last few pages created by you ladies this morning.. :haha:

Malpal.. glad there is no clot but I can understand your frustrations..

I've been doing housewifely duties this morning and have just pegged a whole load of washing out and now it looks like rain :dohh:


----------



## Windmills

VERY delayed reaction.. It's May on Saturday!! I'm having a baby in May! How can it be May already?

Also, my sister is such a bint.. she just had her 12 week scan and text me saying 'it's a boy, I saw it's willy!!'


----------



## MartaMi

*modo* - thanks for that. Now have to hold that girl all the time :rofl:
*malpal* - glad its not clot :thumbup: 

Some 10yo boys did fire outside :dohh: They had some bottles with them. I was so shocked. Thought I'd turn the car and drive back but I had kids with me. I don't understand their parents.


----------



## malpal

Thanks Guys.
I get terrible heartburn and indigestion from pineapple to but i figure it'll be worth it if it works. I'm also having 3 raspberry leaf tablets a day. And i would love to try that thing they call sex too, will text hubby later and bribe him with homemade beef burgers and onion rings for sexual favours! 
I WILL HAVE THESE BABIES TONIGHT, I WILL, I WILL, I WILL!


----------



## LogansMama

malpal - Those babies have GOT to be coming soon! Its twins for goodness sake! How much longer do they plan on staying in there? :) Isn't FT for twins like 35 weeks? 
I'm surprised you don't have a c-sec scheduled... I thought that was pretty standard for twins.


----------



## LogansMama

Katie - while its unlikely that your sister ACTUALLY saw boy bits, its not impossible! She could easily be wrong though... at that point, girl and boy parts look basically the same! Although - you probably knew that! :)


----------



## L-C

Hi girls is it too late for me to join in? I am on the list but been shy. I have been reading your posts. Congratulations to all those who have had their babies! Although I wish everyone luck, Malpal I hope the full moon works for you tonight especially.

I really can't believe it's May on Saturday, I finish work on Friday - yippeeee

I have a MW apt tomorrow and really don't think my little man is engaged at all! Does anyone understand the whole however many fifths thing?


----------



## babyhope

Gonna be quick as I have to leave to work right now...

Just got back from the Doctors, they checked me. Last week they said I was soft but closed, this week they said my cervix was still a little high but that I was open 1cm!!!!! She said a stretchy 1 cm so I am thinking she had to stretch it a little, but she said she got 1 whole finger in! I really hope baby comes on his own, because there EDD is a week before mine and I don't really want to get induced. Also my doctors dad died so he is out of the country and they warned me that if I go into labor soon another doctor will deliver. I really hope it is a good dr. My doctor does this stretching massage thing to the vagina so you don't rip or tear, I would hate to get a dr. who is scissor happy and wants to cut me down there.

Ok gotta run, be back later!


----------



## Mrs A

Hey girlies, well ive added what i hope to be my last bump pics to the bump thread, let me know what you guys think xxx


----------



## A3my

Any twinges yet *Malpal*?? :)

Hi *L-C* :D according to my notes the 5ths thing is all to do with how much of the babies head they can feel. so the more engaged the baby is the lower the 5th, i.e. it goes 5/5 - not engaged at all, 4/5 - babies head just sitting on the pelvis, 3/5 - little bit in, 2/5 not much left out of the pelvis and 1/5 - almost there - 0/5 - completely engaged! phew, I got carried away there :haha:

*babyhope* - does your doc do the stretching vagina masage when you are in labour or during your appts??? :blush::haha:

*MrsA* - going to check your pics now :)


----------



## A3my

Mrs A said:


> Hey girlies, well ive added what i hope to be my last bump pics to the bump thread, let me know what you guys think xxx

wow, you look fab! no stretchmarks and no fat!!! (jealous) :thumbup: xx


----------



## Mrs A

awww bless you honey, i have actually noticed a few stretchies this morning, but they're only 3 and small on my other hip :)


----------



## A3my

only 3 :) I dont have any new ones yet from this pregnancy but the ones I have from my last two criss cross over each other!! :haha: My eldest kindly pointed out that my bump has stretched them all out! :haha:


----------



## LolaAnn

good luck malpal I honestly don't know how you are doing it at all... I'm so uncomfy with just one in there!!


----------



## hope&faith09

hey ladies, 

you have all been busy today ... i have been visiting my mum all day. Still not feeling 100% and am so tired after last nights toilet marathon, just hoping it all calms down again so i can get some sleep tonight. 

Malpal fingers croosed your babys arrive tonight!

Im just making some dinner ... a bit late but better have something!

hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## Pussy Galore

:hi: L-C

Mrs A - fab pics!! Your bump is much lower than mine! (My LO is clearly not going to cooperate here!!) 

Any news Malpal?


----------



## jolou

evening!

been busy all day (stupid me considering im ment to be resting now), went and bought some pj bottoms mainly for when im home and just incase i can get into them on my own in hospital, because this time im on a ward i have visions of getting out of bed with all my underwear on show from my nighty rolling up lol. Also bought sophie a timex watch off harrison, she has been trying to tell the time so i figured perfect! i have also started to pack my bag properly, before it had the things in it but now its packed how i want except for any toiletries which il do tomorrow night.

*Amy* have you been to see someone about your legs? that doesn't sound right at all, especially if you have seen some flashing lights too. My boobs are itchy, and hurt like they did in 2st tri, still no leakage tho, well not enough to wear a breast pad.

Pleassssse dont say it goes fast once you hit 28...i am 28 this year tho i still feel like im 18!!

*Katie* thanks for the reminder that il have 2 kids (3 if u include mark haha) by the end of Friday..I am actually starting to feel nervous but trying not to show it to mark. I'm with you on the whole not being an elephant front...although i feel like one right now lol. I went 10 days over due with sophie, they had planned on me going to be induced dead on 42 weeks but she decided to make her own appearance! The hospital here takes you in at term+10 i think.

I couldn't help but giggle at the thought of the MW giving out sweets to get labour going rather than sweeps :) and your sister sounds like mine with that comment lol

big congrats to clogsy and terridee, looks like we missed out on being next Mrs A lol

*modo* wooohooo for last box! hope the doc appointment for OH went ok!

*marta* big congrats for your godfather!!

*Missy86* My OH is the same at the mo, if i go ouch or thats painful or just seem to winching he asks if its normal and whats wrong lol

*lola* i found last night i get bad heartburn if i eat pineapple :( was in soo much pain in bed!

*malpal* how annoying for you that they made you go through all that but at least they were being safe! better safe than sorry and all of that. are you still chanting?? :)

*L-C* good luck with your MW appointment tomorrow

I have some new stretch marks but on my hips where my knickers usually sit and they are only small, sophie keeps touching my old ones and commenting how they are bigger... wow thanks soph

*H&F* maybe last night was a big of a clear out before the big event??

*PG* how was your first day of maternity leave? :)

i am now off to look at this pic Mrs A :)


----------



## Mrs A

awww thanks girlies, yeah he is ever so low! my trousers keep falling down now lol
I hope your all right and he comes soon, im so over being pregnant lol


----------



## hope&faith09

Well it definately cleared me out ... I havent had it like that for years. Not sure what my body is doing at the moment. I just wish there was a big glowing sign that said labour will begin in however long! 

Going for a bath now to try and relax for a bit! x x x


----------



## jolou

mrs a lovely bump pic! im gonna be doing my last one tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs A

Oooh cant wait to see it :)


----------



## L-C

Thanks Amy - fingers crossed for so movement in the right direction! H&F I think it does sound like a pre something clear out!

Talking about the dr doing a stretchy thing - I have invested in this epi-no thing, that does a similar thing, you inflate a balloon gradually to 10 cm to get your muscles stretched. Anyone else seen these? I'm so glad I did, only just got it but couldn't reach to do the full massage myself and a friend recommended this! thought it would be worth a try....

https://www.epi-no.co.uk/

See what you think?


----------



## babyhope

A3my said:


> *babyhope* - does your doc do the stretching vagina masage when you are in labour or during your appts??? :blush::haha:

He does it during labor! LOL...I know it sounds weird, but so far me and cousins who've had him deliver our babies none of us have torn or need to be cut! I don't even remember it happening during my last labor, but my cousin mentioned it and so did a co-worker, saying that he does it.


----------



## jolou

oooooohhhhhh myyyyy godddddd (janice in friends style)

marks friends wife was going into be induced tonight for about 8, she is already 3cms dialated!!!!


----------



## modo

I have had a pretty busy day girls and I am going to bed now. Hope you all had a lovely day.

Good luck Malpal!

Goodnight if anyone sees this before tomorrow.


----------



## A3my

Morning :flower: I'm feeling a bit more with it today, I think I'm adjusting more to no sleep and frequent toilet trips. Got my legs up yesterday and had a bit more rest than normal and I havent seen anymore flashy lights luckily. Cankles still ugly.

*Jolou* - your last full day of pregnancy!!! :happydance: OMG I am excited for you :happydance: has Marks friend had her baby??? I have three children already including OH too :haha:

*L-C* - once my eyes had stopped watering :haha: I can see how that epi-no could be good. You'll have to let us know how the stretch training goes :)

*babyhope* - I'll take your word for it, I just cant quite picture it without it becomming slightly pornographic in my head :haha:

Well it was meant to rain today but so far the sun is out. going to crack on with hitting my evil work deadlines xxx


----------



## malpal

Guess what everyone........ I'm still here with the babies firmly in my tummy!!!!!!!!!!!!
Guess my chanting and pineapple didn't work. Thank you everyone for thinking about me xx
I think i am just going to concentrate on the fact that these babies won't come on there own and focus on my induction. Feel like ringing my consultant and saying leave it for my due date 6 days later, least it will be an ancheivement for me to have carried twins to 40 weeks! 
Anyhow it looks like it's going to be a beautiful day.
Jolou yay on your friend!! How are you going to spend your last day as a pregnant mummy??????

xx


----------



## A3my

Nevermind Malpal, not too much longer now! you must have an ultra strong womb :) 39+1 is still in the 40th week too ;)


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning all - How is everyone today? 

Well I actually slept! I got 7 straight hours so I must have needed it. But i thought i would be in a brill mood today and Im not im vile, im touchy about everything,, have a bit of a headache and Dave is driving me up the wall and I dont actually think he has done anything wrong. 

Anyway need to get my head round doing some revision for the exam tomorrow. I realised yesterday that im not worried about going overdue it just the thought of induction ... has anyone had one? Ahhh I just wish I could hold my baby now!!! 

Right I think a cupa t is required! 

x x x


----------



## jolou

morning

malpal they must like it in your tummy far too much to want to come out earlier lol 

i agree with amy on that whole massage thing babyhope but maybe thats just my dirty mind lol and also glad you feel a bit better amy!

well marks friends wife (i dont really know her) didnt progress any last night so they were going to give her more of what ever it is they give this morning, fingers crossed for her! i thought i might see her on the wards (they only send u to delivery from antenatal if u get passed 4 cms here) but i realised i am going to the day unit instead of antenatal, its all in the same section but a different room.

Cant believe its my last full day of being pregnant, its exciting yet sad at the same time, we have already decided we wont be having more (thats planned at least lol) so its like my last ever day of feeling little kicks etc, its been lovely being able to feel them when others cant, looks like im gonna have to share him now! today is a day of rest, i have a pre-op app at 10am and thats it, il make Harrisons moses basket up later and sort out his sheets for the pram (its still at marks mums) but other than that i have no plans. I am now wondering if i should have shaved my legs last night incase they want to measure for some stocking things but wanted to leave it till tonight ready for tomorrow, plus i was way too tired to be able to do such a task lol

hope everyone is ok!


----------



## hope&faith09

jolou - i cant believe this is your last full day of being pregnant - I hope you enjoy the day and can have some time relaxing! Cant wait to see pics of your little boy!


----------



## jolou

i think mark realised i might withdrawal symptoms if i dont log on here at least once! he asked if i can get it on my phone lol


----------



## hope&faith09

haha ... dave just came upstairs poked his head round the door and asked how the revision was going then looked at the screen and asked if the exam was about babies - I have no focus today!


----------



## MartaMi

*malpal* - your I WILL I WLL I WILL reminded me a scene from Grey's Anatomy where The Really Old Guy wanted to die and was telling himself I'm gonna die, I'm gonna die :haha: Guess what, he didn't at that point but eventually did. So don't try so hard, you'll give birth when you don't expect it anymore :haha:

I went jogging today and when got back I decided it's time for me to stop. I'm 37 weeks pregnant and it's time for me to start acting like one :happydance: 
*
37 weeks *- OMG :dohh:


----------



## A3my

Aww *Jolou* - this is my last baby too so I know how you feel. have to try and store the memory of him kicking :hugs: I feel sad now :cry: I am determined to remember every moment of him being a baby too - they grow up so quickly dont they! Take lots of bump pics today too! Good luck with shaving tonight, I think I'd hack myself to pieces :haha:

*H&F* - thats another sign labour is imminent :D becasue of all the hormone surges I read women can get tetchy prior to labour :thumbup: so tell Dave its a good thing if you are narky with him :haha: good luck with the exam revision xx


----------



## hope&faith09

I think I have had lots of 'signs' of labour now ... but no Labour, that makes me even more touchy! Ahh I just wish this baby would come!!!


----------



## A3my

*Marta* - I dont know how you do it!! I gave up running at 28 weeks. I get gooly sensations down below if I run now :) congrats on 37 weeks!

Maybebaby hasnt been on for a while has she? or did I miss her?


----------



## Cactusgirl

A3my said:


> *CG* - dogs in the birthing pool - loving that image :haha:do you think your OH will be there for the birth??
> :

The reason we arranged a doula in the first place was because DH said he did not think he could be there as he is so squeamish - however since the NCT classes he has really changed and wants to be there as much as he can. He has even had it written into the birth plan that he be given the option to catch the baby and cut the cord!!
Not sure how much he will be able to be there without fainting or feeling ill but hoping by having a home birth and a doula he will be supported as much as possible and if he does need to leave I still have the doula with me.

PG - hurray for finishing work. At my 36wk apt she said LO was not engaged but she did not mention my tight stomach muscles :haha:

Kelly87, terri, Kittenmama, Clogsy - congratulations on your LO

Malpal - yay for getting your own room but boo to the stoopid scanner. How annoying.

Katie - I think our hospital allows 12days over.

Marta - congrats on passing your medical - though you are fitter than most non-pregnant women I know!!

LolaAnn - fantastic on getting your home birth kit!!! Very exciting!

Jolou - cannot believe this is your last full day!! Will be thinking of you tomorrow!

Well yesterday I had a bit of a melt down in the morning and had a full blown sobbing fit. Think it was a mixture of being so tired, still working and hormones. DH was great and has told me I am not to do anymore work now - we have recruited another staff member who will be starting next Tuesday so that really takes the pressure off now.

I met up with a friend for lunch and she has a 2yr boy and she has given me loads of clothes etc which was fantastic.

I am feeling your ladies pain with lack of sleep - I have no trouble dropping off but then wake about 2-3am and then awake till about 6am. I did not have my normal afternoon nap yesterday to see if that made a difference but ended up waking at 2am anyway.

Did not get to put the pool up last night and DH wanted to watch the Barcelona v Inter match but he has promised me tonight. Well we had better do because as of tomorrow if LO makes an appearance I can have him at home!


----------



## Cactusgirl

PS Muddles - you asked about Frufru's baby's name - I have not heard from her. I have emailed and text her but hoping she is just busy being a mum and not having time!


----------



## A3my

Cactusgirl said:


> A3my said:
> 
> 
> *CG* - dogs in the birthing pool - loving that image :haha:do you think your OH will be there for the birth??
> :
> 
> The reason we arranged a doula in the first place was because DH said he did not think he could be there as he is so squeamish - however since the NCT classes he has really changed and wants to be there as much as he can. He has even had it written into the birth plan that he be given the option to catch the baby and cut the cord!!
> Not sure how much he will be able to be there without fainting or feeling ill but hoping by having a home birth and a doula he will be supported as much as possible and if he does need to leave I still have the doula with me.Click to expand...

I'm so pleased for you that he's really listened to all the classes and wants to be there. At least in your own home he can pop in and out and the doula means he knows you arent un-supported so the pressure is off him :thumbup::hugs: great news on the extra member of staff too. I had meltdown yesterday, I'm starting to wonder if I can make working up till my due date, although when I am here its not so bad, its the thought of the next day that gets me. xx


----------



## Janny Wanny

morning all! how goes it?


----------



## modo

Doing ok *Janny Wanny* thanks for asking! How are you doing?

*CG* its great that your OH wants to be there now!
*
Jolou* your last day pregnant! You must be so excited :) You have inspired me to try and savour my last few weeks of being pregnant (for now anyway!).


----------



## malpal

Jolou... These babies will be our last to so although i'm willing the last week away, i secretly want to savour the feeling. I know i'll be very emotional for that reason the day before my induction. 
What time do you have to be there tomorrow?? and do you have a text buddy????? We won't be able to stand the suspence! 
H&F ... I think your'll be before me hun so keep up them positive vibes!


----------



## malpal

Forgot to say....
CG.. My husband was like that with my first, he is so squeamish that i would have just ben grateful that he was in the same room as me! However, he was a truly great birthing partner and i can honestly say that i really wouldn't have had such a lovely labour and birth without him. He was so calm, he had a look down there when her head was visible, he watched when her head was delivered and he cut her cord. This is from the man that can't watch Holby city!!!!! 
The big thing i did, which sounds like you have done to is i didn't force him into anything, he did it all on his own free will and he can't wait for this time! 

xxxx


----------



## Cactusgirl

Malpal - that sounds so wonderfully positive!! I am hoping that it is a positive experience for him and does not traumatise him!!

I have just been doing the hynobirthing CD and it is so relaxing - really hope I can remember the techniques when go into labour!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning all,

Wow Jolou... it sounds so real when you talk about this being your last day as a pregnant lady! That actually made me feel quite emotional :blush:

I am finally starting to relax and enjoy maternity leave.. although it is still a little wierd! I actually washed some baby clothes today :)


----------



## hope&faith09

I was just tidying some bits up and walked into the nursery and i suddenly got a big wave of excitement that my little miss will be here in the next few weeks!


----------



## malpal

PG... when i first started mat leave it took me ages to realise that i could go ou and not feel guilty! It's weird when you've been use to working full time. 
Enjoy it!!! xx


----------



## hope&faith09

PG - glad you starting to enjoy your maternity leave ... i cant wait till saturday when i can clean the house without feelin guilty that i should be doing something else.


----------



## Moongirl

hi all!

Amy - glad you're a little better today - i sympathise with the swollen ankles mine are grossing me out!

sorry the full moon didn't work for you Malpal, it HAS to happen soon tho!!

CG - great to hear that your OH now is getting so much more involved, and Yay for new staff!!! So have you totally finished work now? :happydance:

Jolou - i know i'm going to miss being pregnant too - wierd!?! Can't believe your countdown is almost over!! What time do you go in at? :hugs:

H&F - good luck with the studying!! Is your exam tomorrow? What time?

Muddles - I just noticed that you've not added in Happyface82's baby - she was born on April 25th (due 23rd May), no weight announcement as yet i don't think (sorry for those of you hoping you were the next announcement!!! :))

:hugs:


----------



## MartaMi

I feel so nauseous. Haven't threw up while pregnant but now I did. Does that mean I should look at things taking to hospital and pack my bag?


----------



## A3my

Oh dear *MartaMi* - hope you are OK. I think you should have your bag ready now, I've started to throw a few bits together. Logansmama was sick right before she went into labour wasnt she! make sure you keep your fluids up xxx :hugs:


----------



## jolou

afternooooooon

i will post some bump pic later when i go in the shower!

just got home about 15 min ago from the hospital, i have been there since 10am! i had to wait for the doc to come out of theatre to talk to me about spinals etc and how it all goes tomorrow, got out of there just after 12 so i was very very very hungry, decided to treat myself to a kfc, can you believe i have never ever had one lol.

so the plan of action tomorrow is this, i have to take a tablet tonight at 10pm then another at 7am tomorrow to stop any acid forming or something. i am not to eat anything after midnight (il be snoozing by then! lol) and can only drink clear fluids, so water or diluted squash or black coffee and tea, i tend not to eat after 9 anyway so that wont be so hard, cant have anything at all after 7am. need to drop sophie off at marks parents for about 7:30/7:45, have to be at the hospital for 8am, should go down to theatre about 9ish and should be in recovery by 10:30am, i stay in recovery for about half an hour or so then packed off to the ward for 24hours, then apparently change wards again.. not 100% sure on that one. wont be able to get up for the first day apparently as they keep the catheter in for the first 24 hours. for the first 5 days i have to have injections into my stomach to stop any clots forming, whilst in the hospital the MW will do it but once home any left to do i have to do myself eeerghh.


----------



## A3my

Wow *Jolou* - its all sounding very real now!! :happydance:thats a long wait you had today though! I've never had KFC either :haha: how are you feeling? really excited or aprehensive too?? xx


----------



## jolou

right now it doesnt feel quite real that this time tomorrow he will be here but when i sit and think about it i get rather nervous! tho im not telling mark that, he thinks im being the cool collected one lol

just had a text off mark his friends wife had the baby!! a little girl weighing 9llb 7oz! how cute!!!


----------



## Moongirl

Oh Jolou, I'm soooo excited for you!!! Make sure you stock up on lots of nice food today so you don't get too hungry!! Do you know roughly how long you'll be in hospital for?i know it's a bit early, but just in case - 

Good luck! :hugs:

:happydance:


----------



## jolou

they said about 3 days so if all is way il be home monday! ive been told to have a nice meal tonight since il be on horrid hospital food over the weekend lol


----------



## laura4disney

How exciting Jolou!!! Bet you can't wait, your little mr will be here this time tomorrow!!! Hope all goes well and you enjoy your nice meal tonight! xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Wow Jolou... it all does sound very real now! I am sure that we will all be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## insomnimama

Good luck Jolou! Will be thinking of you :) :crib:

Can sympathize with all those for whom it is their last baby- OH got the big snip so this is our last. And while I really, REALLY don't want more than three kids... I'm not rushing this one out. Am trying to enjoy the last little bits of pregnancy and savour every moment. Of course, I am still a month away. On the other hand...

ONLY ONE MONTH TO GO!!! :rofl: :happydance:


----------



## A3my

I'll be thinking of you too! :hugs: I cant imagine what its like knowing the actual day and time! will Sophie get to meet him tomorrow too? :happydance:

So what will your final meal be before grotty hospital food?


----------



## jolou

sophie is having a half day at school so she can come see him tomorrow, she cant wait!

noting exciting really for tea, it will be chicken breasts and veg and jacket potato... thats if the chicken breasts defrost in time lol. good job its a chilly day i can have the heating on to make sure they defrost lol


----------



## LogansMama

Jolou - wish you lots of good luck!! Can't wait for the birth story and pics!


----------



## Windmills

:wohoo: Jo I can't believe it's section day tomorrow, that has come SO fast! Good luck, I bet you're sooo excited xxxx


----------



## Janny Wanny

good luck jolou not long now!!!!!!!


----------



## hope&faith09

will be thinking of you tomorrow Jo. 

My exam tomorrow isnt until 5.15 so I get to wait the whole day to then go in and sit and talk about rubbish for two hours and try and write down enough key information to get a pass!

I have just done a trip to the tip ... managed to pack up 9 black bin bags of rubbish, old clothes etc but now im thinking it was a bit over adventourous as i am aching all over! We have loads of empty cardboard boxes now im thinking I may pile them in front of the door so OH has to take them to the tip before he can get in! 

How is everyone else doing today? x x x


----------



## Cactusgirl

Moongirl said:


> CG - great to hear that your OH now is getting so much more involved, and Yay for new staff!!! So have you totally finished work now? :happydance:

I just have to finish the work I was supposed to do for MY role when I was covering the other staff members and then I am done. Probably another days work. :happydance:

Martami - hope you are feeling better soon.

Jolou - seems like you know exactly how it will happen which is good. Will be thinking of you!

I got a text from Frufru - they are doing really well and she is loving being a mum! They have decided to call her Joni (undecided on middle names) and Joni was out of hopsital within 2 days which is fantastic news!!


----------



## grumpygal76

Please add me for may 28 they bumped up my due date. Its a boy!!!


----------



## A3my

*H&F* - 5.15! thats late. hope you arent too tired by then! I'm sure you'll do fab.

*Jolou* - bless Sophie, I know my girls cant wait either.

*CG* - thanks for the frufru update :) 2 days - thats brilliant! x


----------



## jolou

good luck for your exam tomorrow H&F (i went to type scan....doh)

CG tell frufru from me Joni is a great name! its my mums name and the exact same spelling which is rare :) (tho he name is actually joan but she hates it lol)

i think this baby knows something is a miss... he has been rather quiet for him today and when he does move its so painful the little bugger lol


----------



## maybebaby3

hope u r all doing well! our internet was down yesterday so have pages of posts 2 catch up on! will try 2 do that 2day but if i miss something out then i'm sorry!

things with oh are awful at the moment again. he sleeps all day and then is up all night and falls asleep on the sofa at 4-5am! i can't remember the last time he came 2 sleep in the bed with me :cry: i had nightmares last night that i lost the baby and that oh left us. i woke up in cold sweats at about 4am. he was still awake watching tv and i got up all upset and told him about my nightmares and he just said 'it's not worh going 2 sleep 4 that'! i asked him 2 come 2 bed 4 a cuddle and he said he no. so i went 2 bed and cried my eyes out. he's pissed off 2 spain 2day on his own and i had 2 go in work feeling like shit. i have sent him texts saying that i love him and he doesnt respond 2 them. i think i have 2 face the conclusion that he doesnt want this relationship 2 work :cry: sorry 4 the rant. u must all be sick and tired of me. it's just that 1 min he says everyhing is going 2 b ok and the next he's talking about going off 2 uk 2 get a job and leaving us here :cry:

jolou - good luck 2moro! how exciting!!!


----------



## jolou

maybebaby your OH needs a slap or something!! sorry its gone bad again for you, he doesnt deserve you at all and you dont deserve to be treated like that!


----------



## malpal

Oh hun, sorry things are still bad. It really is the last thing you need at the minute. I really don't know what to say other than we certainly aren't sick and tired of you and we are hear whenever you need to rant. Big hugs to you xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maybebaby3

i have a feeling the stress that comes with a new baby is going 2 b he final nail in the coffin :cry: i wish he'd go on some sort of medication 4 depression. he's been off work since xmas and just stays here sleeping.


----------



## maybebaby3

thankyou 4 your kind words. they made me cry! xxx


----------



## malpal

I have itched and scratched my tummy so much i've made it bleed! I have a lovely bumpy rash now with sores all over it.


----------



## muddles

Errrrrm so i have news!


----------



## jolou

spill the beans!!!


----------



## jolou

bloody hell congrats muddles!!!!!!


----------



## jolou

oh that means if no one sneaks in tonight il be unlucky 13... ,lol


----------



## Cactusgirl

Jolou - I will let Frufru know you approve of the name!!

Maybebaby - sorry to hear OH is on one again. You really need some consistency at the moment. It must be horrid for you not knowing where you stand. Maybe when the LO arrives he will pick up his game?

Muddles - don't leave us in suspense.........


----------



## Windmills

CONGRATULATIONS MUDDLES!!! :kiss: :kiss: Post a pic post a pic post a pic, I want to seee him! xxx


----------



## Windmills

Cactusgirl said:


> Muddles - don't leave us in suspense.........

Check the first page :wohoo:


----------



## Janny Wanny

yeah whats the news!!!!


----------



## jolou

ive been told i cant have my phone on in the ward!!! how on earth am i gonna cope all weekend! omg i need to keep on top of this site!


----------



## jolou

was it a quick labour muddles?


----------



## Janny Wanny

congrats muddles!!!!!!!!!!!!! cant wait to c pics :)


----------



## laura4disney

Congrats Muddles!!!! xxxxx


----------



## malpal

Arghhh i'm confused don't know where to look or what to do !!!!!! Help


----------



## Missy86

congrats muddles


----------



## Windmills

jolou said:


> ive been told i cant have my phone on in the ward!!! how on earth am i gonna cope all weekend! omg i need to keep on top of this site!

Hmm, sneak it in :lol: Apparently my hospital has no wifi, not sure how true that is, but I'll bet I can't get signal for 3G either :( 

PS, have you got someone to update after he's born or are you going to wait until you can get on yourself to announce? ;)


----------



## jolou

lol goto the first page malpal and look at muddles :)


----------



## malpal

Muddles!!!!! Yay huge congratulations hun!!!! Wow maybe my chanting worked for the wrong person!!!!! I don't mind though, we need details xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Windmills

Ooh look how many of us are online and iewing this thread! Only one name I don't recognise!


----------



## jolou

well im sure mark or my sis will post something on facebook so anyone can feel free to go from there :) cant leave you all in suspense... i might just sneak my phone into the loo and use wapp in there lol


----------



## malpal

Sorry got into a bit of a panic there!! Thanks Jolou i'm calm now xx


----------



## jolou

i have a calming vibe going on today


----------



## Janny Wanny

did i just c it go to 13 babies??????


----------



## malpal

I suddenly really emotional!


----------



## muddles

So i was having a little period pain and some pink/red leakage late last night and some period type pains. I took some paracetemol at midnight and by 3am pains were every 5 mins but was waiting for them to get sore before i would believe in proper labour. At 5:30ish had lot of blood coming out so phoned delivery suite. Went down there expecting quick examination then to be sent home. Waters went as we arrived and on examination i was fully dilated and 35mins after arrival baby was here! Feel totally in shock as i did it all with 2 paracetemols thank god we went to get checked out for bleeding or it would have been home birth!!!!!


----------



## Windmills

:rofl: I suppose it's an improvement on your usual food vibe  Heehee, just kidding xx
Jo you're going to be a mummy again tomorrow! And Muddles is a mummy now too! 
Hmm, Malpal or H&F next out of our active posters! (after Jo of course) :kiss:


----------



## Windmills

muddles said:


> So i was having a little period pain and some pink/red leakage late last night and some period type pains. I took some paracetemol at midnight and by 3am pains were every 5 mins but was waiting for them to get sore before i would believe in proper labour. At 5:30ish had lot of blood coming out so phoned delivery suite. Went down there expecting quick examination then to be sent home. Waters went as we arrived and on examination i was fully dilated and 35mins after arrival baby was here! Feel totally in shock as i did it all with 2 paracetemols!!!!!

That's amazing, I can't believe how well you did! I hope my labour's like that :lol: Congratulations, how is Oliver doing? :cloud9:


----------



## jolou

whoooo was number 13 im all confused now! lol

my food vibe hasnt been working for a while katie lol


----------



## Janny Wanny

wow thats great muddles! :):) yey me all happy again


----------



## jolou

and whats going on with the quick labours?? lol if im right the longest is now logansmama?


----------



## A3my

wow!! congratulations Muddles (you big tease, I had to read through 3 pages in a panic!) fabulous news. I feel all excited now. 35 mins and 2 paracetamol!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## maybebaby3

muddles - CONGRATS!


----------



## muddles

Windmills said:


> muddles said:
> 
> 
> So i was having a little period pain and some pink/red leakage late last night and some period type pains. I took some paracetemol at midnight and by 3am pains were every 5 mins but was waiting for them to get sore before i would believe in proper labour. At 5:30ish had lot of blood coming out so phoned delivery suite. Went down there expecting quick examination then to be sent home. Waters went as we arrived and on examination i was fully dilated and 35mins after arrival baby was here! Feel totally in shock as i did it all with 2 paracetemols!!!!!
> 
> That's amazing, I can't believe how well you did! I hope my labour's like that :lol: Congratulations, how is Oliver doing? :cloud9:Click to expand...

He is asleep for now!!!! don't want to put him down. can't believe it was so quick.


----------



## Moongirl

OMG - i nip out to the post office and Muddles gives birth!! :haha:

Huge congratulations - can't wait to see pics of baby Oliver!!! :happydance: oh and i'd like a labour like your one please - 2 paracetamol, that's unbelievable!! well done!!!! :kiss:

Oh and jolou 13 is lucky for lots - hubbys neice was born on the 13th and so were 2 of her 3 girls, all happy and healthy! :)

:hugs:


----------



## jolou

its all so exciting that these babies are coming quick and fast!

malpal are you still feeling emotional? i think we need a group hug :)


----------



## happy2bme

I can't believe there are so many May babies already!!!! COngratulations to all of you!! This is all getting a bit real and scary now....................


----------



## maybebaby3

yeah group hug! emotional roller coaster!


----------



## hope&faith09

Huge congrats muddles ... I think im just having sympathy labour symptoms for everyone else! Dont think this baby is ever going to come! 

Well I have been tidying and now have about 14 empty boxes which need to go to the tip so I have piled them in front of the door so OH cant get in without putting them in the car ... I have to get rid of them some how! Im sure this baby isnt going to come until my house is tidy and the rate im going atm thats never going to happen!


----------



## hope&faith09

group hug please im having a cry!


----------



## maybebaby3

me2 :cry:


----------



## Windmills

:rofl: at the boxes in front of the door! Genius! 
I think you might have something with her not coming until you're ready- my step SIL was a week overdue, had no signs of labour and thought she'd have to be induced. Her and my stepbrother finally finished painting their new house and moved their few bits of furniture in and set up the crib- she went into labour that night!
I agree happy2bme, it's getting scary isn't it! It seems that nearly every day someone is going into labour!


----------



## happy2bme

I'm sooooo excited!!!!! (and very very scared)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## malpal

Oh i don't know what to say or do! I am really emotional still a group hug would be nice, although i 'm not sure all these bumps and babies will allow us to get close!!!! 
Muddles you go girl!!!!!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Windmills ... thats really bad, we have so much to do and OH was planning on doing some while off on paternity leave, im so emotional now I told ya my baby is never going to come :-(


----------



## maybebaby3

i am hoping baby desnt put in an early appearance. i finish work 2moro and am banking on next week 2 do all the cleaning and tidying and washing and ironing that needs getting done. what with oh just lying in bed all day and me working full time and almost 39wks pregnant i can just about manage 2 do the bare minimum 2 keep things ticking over! i am also hoping that my sil is back from uni (she arrives back on my due date) as she's going 2 take my oh place if he refuses 2 come with me 2 the hospital, which at the moment seems the case.


----------



## Windmills

hope&faith09 said:


> Windmills ... thats really bad, we have so much to do and OH was planning on doing some while off on paternity leave, im so emotional now I told ya my baby is never going to come :-(

Oops, sorry :nope: :hugs: xx


----------



## maybebaby3

i'm so worried that this baby is going 2 be affected by all the stress i have suffered in this pregnancy. just spoke 2 mil and she is slipping in2 depression over the whole thing with oh 2! just dont know what 2 do any more :cry: she has taken a valium or something. i cant even do that!


----------



## malpal

Maybebaby3 I really feel for you hun. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maybebaby3

thanks malpal. i just dont know what 2 do and i feel like i am failing as a mum 2 my kids as i am so stressed that i cant focus on them properly and so short fused which is not at all like me!


----------



## abz

congratulations to all the new mummies :D :D

and muddles!! wow. 2 paracetamol?? i've been moaning that paracetamol do absolutely nothing this whole time... maybe i just need faith :D
 
a group hug would be fabulous :)

maybebaby. i'm so sorry about your situation. hang in there!! hopefully when the baby comes it will be a huge kick up the arse. but i agree with whoever said he needs a good slap. depression is selfish, but he seems to be really taking the piss.


my OH was saying 'oh sh*t oh sh*t, the baby's coming out' in his sleep the other night :D when i asked him about it it turns out he's really worried about getting me to the hospital on time... i won't tell him about muddles then :S

good luck for tomorrow jo. will be thinking of you :D

abz xx


----------



## maybebaby3

i try 2 b strong on the outside but am falling 2 pieces on the inside.


----------



## muddles

abz said:


> congratulations to all the new mummies :D :D
> 
> and muddles!! wow. 2 paracetamol?? i've been moaning that paracetamol do absolutely nothing this whole time... maybe i just need faith :D
> 
> a group hug would be fabulous :)
> 
> maybebaby. i'm so sorry about your situation. hang in there!! hopefully when the baby comes it will be a huge kick up the arse. but i agree with whoever said he needs a good slap. depression is selfish, but he seems to be really taking the piss.
> 
> 
> *my OH was saying 'oh sh*t oh sh*t, the baby's coming out' in his sleep the other night  when i asked him about it it turns out he's really worried about getting me to the hospital on time... i won't tell him about muddles then :S*
> 
> good luck for tomorrow jo. will be thinking of you :D
> 
> abz xx

My h is very squeamish and is feeling very lucky he didn't have to deliver baby himself! :lol: He had no time to pass out or feel squeamish!


----------



## Windmills

maybebaby, I'm rubbish at advice but :hugs: :hugs: I'm thinking of you. I remember how hard I found it when Vinny was being an idiot and I wasn't anywhere near giving birth, which I imagine makes it all a lot worse :hugs: xxx


----------



## maybebaby3

i am trying 2 stay positive and know that things like this follow a process but it is so hard. i keep telling myself that things will be better but i am beginning 2 think that i am just kidding myself.


----------



## modo

Muddles congratulations honey! I can't wait to see pics of of Oliver :) and I can't believe how quick his birth was x


----------



## modo

Maybebaby I am really sorry your OH is acting up again. How very frustrating and unfair of him :hugs:

Jolou you are going to be a mummy tomorrow!!!! That just so exciting :happydance:

Malpal: I am sure your babies will come soon! :hugs:


----------



## muddles

i'm off for a sleep now but will be back with pictures tomorrow or saturday.


----------



## hope&faith09

Maybebaby - thinking of you - he sounds like he some serious help and you dont deserve to be treated like this especially with being 39 weeks pregnant he should be helping you out more. 

Windmills its ok I have just written a list for OH for the things he needs to get done over the weekend which includes tiling the kitchen, putting the curtains up in the living room, hanging some pictures etc! All the things I actually cant do atm! I dont mind cleaning up the house but the things I cant do and he has to do really annoy me as he seems to be getting so lazy!


----------



## malpal

maybebaby3 said:


> i am trying 2 stay positive and know that things like this follow a process but it is so hard. i keep telling myself that things will be better but i am beginning 2 think that i am just kidding myself.

Hun i know hard it is when you are tying to do your best for your other children and things feel like they are going wrong. You need to keep positive for the little man and deal with things when he is here safe and sound. At this stage in pregnancy it'll be hard to deal with anything like this i'm sure. You sound like a strong woman and i'm sure what ever happens will be for the best. You will get through this hun. :hugs:


----------



## malpal

H&F.... My husband is the same, feels like he has become lazy but i think deep down it's me obcessing about things that i wouldn't have worried about before! 
I have a list for this weekend too! I have two canvas prints of Lexie that we have done at christmas that need hanging and there is a lovely little red crayon drawing on my dining room wall that needs painting over. These HAVE to be done before i bring the girls home!!! 
I don't think men understand our nesting instinicts!


----------



## hope&faith09

I was calm about things not being done before as we were just working slowly thru things and everything is fine around the house there are jsut things i really want doing and now im so over emotional it feels like nothing is going to get done and therefore the baby wont arrive ... its annoying having possible labour symptoms and then nothing happening just feel like its never going to happen!


----------



## malpal

I know hun, this has got to be the worse part. I annoy myself at over annalising every twinge or symptom. They need to change the rules and say that's it at 40 weeks! None of this before and after lark!!!! It messes with our minds! 
xxxx


----------



## malpal

Got to go now ladies i have wifey duties to perform!!! 
Good luck tomorrow Jolou will be thinking about you hun! 
Take care ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Windmills

Ah I'm jealous of your wifey duties, Vinny's at work until stupid o clock and when he gets in we'll both be too tired to even have a conversation!! xx


----------



## Moongirl

off topic, but i need toast! with rasperry jam. and a cup of tea. yum :)


----------



## Windmills

I've got a Kit Kat and a cup of tea, toast would be better though! Mm, Sayers toast!


----------



## MartaMi

*jolou* - fingers crossed for you for tomorrow. You'll get to see your baby.
*grumpygal76* - welcome :flower: 
*maybebaby3* - sorry to hear that things are bad with your OH :hugs: 
*muddles* - wow, congrats :flower: I want to have that easy and fast birth myself.

I'm still feeling bit nauseous but it's better already. I was packing my stuff and Janno helped me and when I finished I went to rest on sofa. He came for a snuggle and was fondling my bump and talking while said "Mommy don't worry, everything's going to be okay". When he realized what he had said he ran to his room. I don't know what to do now because OH tried to speak with him and find out what happened but he's not speaking. Just telling quietly "I'm sorry, she's not my mommy". I have no idea how to handle that and neither has OH :wacko: 
I think he is upset because said mommy to me but is he going to calm down on himself or should I talk to him and if yes, then what should I tell him?


----------



## Pussy Galore

I think I need to stay on this site permanently to keep up with all of the news!!

Congrats Muddles... I have officially booked to have a labour just like yours!! :haha: Can't wait to see the pics!!

Maybebaby.. I am so sorry to hear that things are bad again with your OH. I honestly don't know how you are managing to cope with everything. I am glad that you can get such great support on here :hugs:

I'm in need of chocolate ..


----------



## Windmills

:hugs: Marta, that's a hard one.. How old is he? Edit- just saw your signature.
I'd talk to him and tell him that you know you're not his Mummy, and wouldn't want to take her place, but you love him just as much and he's very special etc etc! xx


----------



## L-C

Muddles - what an amazing labour and to think it was only this morning well done!!!

Good luck tomorrow jolou.

Maybebaby, I think you are doing brilliantly coping with your OH, I really hope he sorts himself out and comes round!

I finish work tomorrow - yippee can't wait! Went to the mw today and my little man isn't even slightly engaged, wish he would show some sort of sign of wanting to come out really can't wait to meet him....

It's so nearly MAY!!!


----------



## L-C

Really good advice windmills - I think that's what I would do Marta.

Pussy Galore, I can't stop eating chocolate - just had a twirl and it was lush!


----------



## Moongirl

Awww Marta bless! Don't really know what to say to that either, except what Katie says? :hugs:

Finished my toast. Will go find chocolate to go with the rest of my tea! :)

L-C Yay, nearly last day!! me too! 

x


----------



## abz

oh marta. it's difficult. do you have a problem with him calling you mummy too? i would suggest a similar thing to what has already been said, but add that if he wants to call you mummy then that's ok. it's possible that he may want to. of course it's something your OH's ex might have issues with. i never called my parents partners mum or dad, but then i was 10 when they split up. i know a lot of people who were young that do.

abz xx


----------



## modo

Marta Katie put it really well. I would say something to that effect!

DH has rented some movies for us and best of all he bought me Ben & Jerry's Cookie Dough Ice Cream :happydance: I am just waiting for his dumb action movie to finish. Maybe I should make dinner...

Hmm what's for dinner everyone?


----------



## abz

oh. can i confess that i had THREE DONUTS for breakfast this morning :S slimming world has so gone out of the window this week!!

and i got measured for a nursing bra and they say i should get a 38H... i'm humongous. it's official!!

abz xx


----------



## modo

Ooh I want donuts now!!!!!


----------



## Pussy Galore

L-C.. my LO is not engaged either!! I have a growth scan tomorrow so it will be interesting to see if we have any progress!! 

Just chomped on a kit kat and feel so much better!! :)


----------



## abz

my bump isn't engaged at all. she still lies all down my left hand side. i can feel where her head is above my left hip. so it doesn't look like she's going to move any time soon!!

i still have two apple donuts left... not sure they are going to last very long... might just make a pasta n sauce for myself for tea (or get OH to do it) as i can't be bothered to cook and i know he won't want to either...

abz xx


----------



## hope&faith09

dinner - i cant stop eating bread and butter, just went to the kitchen and realised we havent got any bread so I did the washing up and now off out to the shops to buy some food! x x x


----------



## abz

oooh fresh bread!! i really want some now!!


----------



## Moongirl

hopefully the toast and chocolate will keep me going for a while. Hubby is on his way back from a course (been away since Monday) and so we're going to get a takeaway when he's home :) won't be until about 9.30 tho :( 

:hugs:


----------



## abz

i keep getting chicken and sweetcorn soup, which i'm sure by rights i shouldn't have as it has egg in it. but we have been using the place for years and i know they wouldn't poison me. and i just can't help it. i HAVE to have it... have spent so much dosh on takeaway in the last week :S really must get back into a slimming world mindset... after i've finished these donuts...


----------



## jolou

just waiting for my Chinese to arrive :) the silly chicken i was defrosting wont defrost... lol

maybebaby im sure your not failing as a mum! you just concentrate on yourself and your kiddies you dont need the stress xx hard to do i know xx

marta bless him, sophie sometimes says daddy to mark and gets embarrassed and laughs but we just leave it, if she wants to call it him she knows she can and it wont effect how she feels about her own daddy, its going to be confusing when bubs is calling him daddy anyway. Like katie said have a little chat to him and if you dont mind it let him know that, he might feel like you are like a mummy to him, which is a compliment in itself. Do you feel odd about it and prefer he didn't or don't you mind either way?


all this food talk!! mmmm im starving now and want doughnuts!!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Marta - Daves son called me mummy before and then ran off, i think he has been confused as I will be mummy to this one but obviously not to him and he was asking why explaining that to a five year old was difficult but now if he does it its normally a slip of the tongue and he just laughs about it!


----------



## jolou

hope&faith09 said:


> Marta - Daves son called me mummy before and then ran off, i think he has been confused as I will be mummy to this one but obviously not to him and he was asking why explaining that to a five year old was difficult but now if he does it its normally a slip of the tongue and he just laughs about it!

sounds like what sophie does :) tho she understands the whole thing, she actually sat and explained it to me lol she is getting to clever this child


----------



## Windmills

I feel sick, blergh. I've been getting bad BHs all day, been begging LO to decide it's labour time but no cigar! Ergh. That'd be good though, if she was born at exactly 37weeks :lol: 
Jo- Chinese sounds SO much better than healthy chicken/veg/potatoes! This is your last pregnant dinner anyway ;) 
I kind of want Char Sui buns but I know I'd just feel sicker. Wish me luck, I'm just going to try and finalise the sale on my car but I have an awful feeling it won't start with the jump leads they're bringing.. I'm only asking £900ish though, not bad for a 51 plate KA with only 50k on! I'm just too lazy to sort out the MOT and everything, but if I did I know I'd get nearly twice that.. Hmm, reading that back, I'm such a bint!


----------



## hope&faith09

thats a low price Katie! I have really bad heartburn, after moaning to Dave about how im feeling he is now making dinner - chicken and mash yummy and hopefully some nice pudding as well! and he said he will take the boxes to the top tomorrow! yay maybe the house will look neater soon!


----------



## jolou

ok im stuffed! i actually managed to eat the whole thing which isnt like me!


----------



## LolaAnn

Wow Muddles CONGRATULATIONS!!! What an absolutely amazing labour too, wow, if only all of us could be so lucky :) Can't wait to see pictures - freaking exciting!!

Maybebaby3 I'm so sorry you're having to go through this at such an emotional time :( I wish I had some advice but I don't - although I know what it feels like I've been through similar times with DH.

MartaMi I would do what someone suggested earlier - I think its important to say something if he's run off to his room and not just leave it incase he is feeling really bad. What a sweetie though :D

I've been eating like crap - I need to stop baking because I just eat it all myself as I'm staying inside most days and wowaweewaa hello giant thighs.


----------



## Cactusgirl

OMG Muddles you cheeky minx!! Cannot believe you just popped Oliver out like that!! Fan-bloody-tastic! Well done!

Martami - I think Katie's advice was spot on

DH is at B&Q trying to get an attachment for the tap to practice filling up the birthing pool - good job we are having a practice run and I am not in labour at this point!! I might be getting a bit narky!


----------



## MartaMi

Thanks guys. Read your suggestions and went to talk to him. Told him everything Katie said and jolou's compliment sentence. That was the sentence that put him smile. Thank god for that because then I got him speaking. I'm not against them calling me mum but when they came here we told them that I'm Marta and their mom is their mom. Guess he just panicked because thought that calling me mom isn't allowed. Anyway I told him that's okey and he can call me how he likes. When I tucked him in and wished good night he hugged me and said he loves me although I'm not his mom :cloud9: Crying again :cry: 
Although I can't imagine what his mom would do or what she'll do if founds out about that.


----------



## mojo401

Congratulations Muddles!!! What a fantastic labour - well done you! Such a lovley name too!

Jolou - good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you.

I'm booked in for Sunday and can't wait to meet my baby....:baby:


----------



## jolou

glad the little talk went well :) kids know how to make you feel special dont they!

if i was their mum id be a little hurt but would also be glad there is someone at her dads that she sees like that and is hopefully being treated like a daughter of the woman. does that make sense?


----------



## jolou

ooo good luck for saturday mojo!


----------



## modo

MartaMi said:


> Thanks guys. Read your suggestions and went to talk to him. Told him everything Katie said and jolou's compliment sentence. That was the sentence that put him smile. Thank god for that because then I got him speaking. I'm not against them calling me mum but when they came here we told them that I'm Marta and their mom is their mom. Guess he just panicked because thought that calling me mom isn't allowed. Anyway I told him that's okey and he can call me how he likes. When I tucked him in and wished good night he hugged me and said he loves me although I'm not his mom :cloud9: Crying again :cry:
> Although I can't imagine what his mom would do or what she'll do if founds out about that.

Marta I cried reading that :cry:

I am a hormonal mess :cry:


----------



## maybebaby3

marta - i'm glad that u got things sorted with janno.

well oh came in and we ended up having a massive argument as i had feared. he says he doesnt see a future living here and he wants to go. but he doesnt want me and the kids 2 go with him. he said i am not capable of raising the kids away from all the support i have here (wtf i work full time and still do everything that needs being done round the flat with no help from him! so of course if my parents or inlaws help out i'm not going 2 stop them) :cry: he went 2 bed and is asleep. i have had pains and i'm so scared the stress is going 2 send me in2 labour. i dont know how i'm going 2 cope with this new baby :cry: he's going 2 leave me and there's nothing i can do about it. i can sense it! :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: sorry 2 b crying on your shoulders again girls. u have all been so good with your kind words :hugs:


----------



## MartaMi

*jolou* - I would also be very glad if my kids had a stepmother who they really like but thinking of what she did last time when visiting then -i'm not sure she thinks that way. But yeah, kids have that magical skill to make you feel all the problems are nothing :cloud9: 
*modo* - :hugs: I started crying when read your quote.


----------



## Mork

Congratulations to all the new mummies and good luck to those giving birth in the next few days!! xx


----------



## Windmills

RANT ALERT!
I hate timewasters :( Trying to sell my car, it's a 9 year old Ford KA, and clearly advertised as having no MOT or tax (I'm lazy..). The brakes need doing, which would be about £50, and if someone asks me about that I won't lie. I've said the absolute least I will take is £850, which is a bargain IMO.. Some tyre kickers came to see it just before and after wasting 2 hours of our time, decided they didn't want it unless I'd knock £200 off :wacko: I don't think so, some of us have a deposit for a house to find :cry:


----------



## Windmills

Just ignore my rant! 
Marta, I'm glad it went well :hugs:

Maybebaby, I know you feel like you wouldn't cope without him.. But really, how much use has he been during your pregnancy? IMHO he's just stressed you out and upset you while you're carrying his son. Neither use nor ornament! 
I'm really sorry if you think I'm out of line xxx


----------



## Frufru

:wave: May Mummies from baby Joni and I :mrgreen:

Well it has been a heck of a month and I have just not had the time to come on here at all and have really missed the chat on here and seeing how you are all doing. I hope you will forgive me but there at more than 100+ pages to read and I just don't think I am going to manage to get through them but hope that you are doing well.

I see there are now 13 May babies that have made early appearances. With my due date being 31st May I felt for sure that I would be either a May or June Mummy, but never in a month of Sundays did I think I would be an April Mummy with a premature LO :shock:

I know I have been absent from the thread for several weeks now, I am not sure how much my wonderful bump buddy CG has said but I have had a rather tough time. Sadly my sister passed away the Thursday after Easter and I have spent the last couple of weeks dealing the emotional and practical fallout from this. Her funeral took place last Thursday and my waters went the following evening at 7.35pm. At only 34w+5 I really was not expecting my LO for at least another 3 weeks but clearly she had other ideas! Whilst my sister can never be replaced, the arrival of my lovely Joni does make the loss slightly easier to bear.

My hubbies words when I called out from the loo to tell him my waters had gone were "well darling I don't think you are getting your homebirth". I called the delivery suite and they asked me to go straight in to get checked out. After being monitored on a CTG for a couple of hours and about 12.30 am I was examined by a consultant who advised LO was definately on her way and my cervix was already fully effaced and 2cm dilated :shock: Not bad for someone who had not even felt/recognised contractions until 9.30 when the MW pointed them out on the CTG trace - I thought I needed a poo as have been quite constipated in the last couple of weeks :blush:

They admitted me and things went really rather smoothly from there if I am honest. My contractions were entirely manageable using the hypnobirthing and yogic breathing techniques, around 2-3am I asked for a couple of paracetamol and at about 3.30 I employed my lovely hubby to rub my back during contractions. At 4.30 the sensation of the contractions changed and I started feeling like I wanted to push. I used the hypnobirthing J-breath rather than pushing which was sooooo effective and I only needed 2 for our little lady Joni to make her entrance to the big wide world with the sunrise at 4.56am Saturday 24th April weighing 5lb 9oz :mrgreen:

She cried right away so MW was happy to leave cord to pulsate which I am so grateful for - Joni had mild respiratory distress and ended up having to go to the NICU. I was able to have skin to skin for about 20 mins before LO had to go under the heat lamps/monitors in our delivery suite where she stayed for about another 30 mins so we could be with her before they took her to NICU. I really feel that if the cord had been cut straight away that we would not have got that precious 50 minutes with her before she was rushed off.

I was always undecided about whether to have a natural or managed 3rd stage - I asked the MW and they advised they would recommend a managed 3rd stage in a prem labour like mine as LO could be coming because there is a problem with the placenta so they like to get it our asap and I was happy to take their advice.

We did not then seeJoni again until about 9am and she had to stay in the NICU in respect of her breathing and feeding. She had fluid on her lungs which is apparantly not uncommon in prem babies which they managed to shift the same day. As Joni is so early her suck reflex is just not developed enough to BF :sad1: so she was being tube fed a mixture of my expressed booby juice and formula. On SUnday night we managed to get her to take a bottle with a special teat and from there she has amazed everyone and was able to leave NICU and come with me onto the ward (private room ;)) I am still expressing booby juice and this is enough to rule out the need for topping up with formula :thumbup: The MW's say that as Joni gets stronger her suck reflex with also strengthen and to keep offering my breast before every feed and that there is no reason why full BF cannot be established once Joni is ready :mrgreen:

Joni impressed the MW's and doctors so much that they were happy to discharge us on Tuesday evening which was just amazing as on Sunday they had estimated that it would be at least a week or two before Joni would be ready to leave their care :thumbup:

So we have had a couple of full days at home now and I love my little lady more and more every second :cloud9: The feeding routine we have to follow gives us about 1 hour 45 mins to do everything else that is not feeding/changing/pumping. Since we have been home I have managed to get Joni to latch on my breast several times and she has had a few sucks which is really encouraging as a really really really would love to fully establish BF. SO if I amnot on here much it is not because I don't want to be but that I am probably usingmy 1hr 45min to sleep :lol:

So 10 hours from waters to our Joni arriving with 2 paracetamol to help me along - snap Muddles :winkwink: Not the homebirth I had hoped for but it was certainly a natural birth which I feel completely satisfied with.

Well enough from me for now - I will try to catch up best I can on what you have all been up to. I notice Logansmama has had her LO - I checked back a few pages but could not find her announcement post - was she able to have her VBAC?

Jo - I see Harrison is arriving tomorrow :mrgreen:, will be thinking of you :hugs:

Lots of :hugs: to you all.


----------



## Windmills

Frufru- I'm sorry to hear about your sister :hugs: 
Congratulations again on the birth of Joni! And well done on the labour, it sounds like you did amazingly and I'm starting to wonder if it's too late to look into hypnobirthing.. 
Sounds like you're doing fab with the expressing aswell and you sound really determined so I'm sure you and Joni will be fully BFing in no time! xxx


----------



## L-C

Frufru congratulations your birth although early sounded perfect as does Joni, well done! 

Maybebaby - keep your chin up, things will get better even though they probably feel like they couldn't get any worse, you are amazingly strong and you will get through it xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Evening All!!! 

38 weeks today!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Well we have had no internet for two days - argh!! Bloomin router stopped working and its been a complete mare trying to get it sorted out again - ended up buying another router that didn't work - argh!!! Finally this afternoon hubby got it working again with yet another router - phew! So I've just been catching up - I feel like I've missed soooo much!! Its amazing how much you get done when there is no internet in the house though :winkwink::haha:

Well HUGE congrats to Muddles!!! Can't wait to see a pic :) Oliver is on our names shortlist too, its my favourite :flower:

MaybeBaby I'm sooooo sorry to hear what you are going through, your OH is so out of order been like this with you - it would be bad enough at any time but when you're about to have his baby? Wow - even if he is depressed honey you have to put yourself and your baby first, you just don't need the stress!! Do you think you might feel better if you take control instead of tiptoeing around him? For example if you were to say to him I can't cope with how you are treating me right now - I have to put myself first. Tell him to pack a bag and go to his mums - at least then you can make your home a nice relaxing place for you, your kids and your baby. Maybe his mum will talk some sence into him? It just seems like everything is on his terms at the moment - turn it around and put everything on your terms honey - it might just be the shock that he needs to snap out of it or get some help. If not, well you can't carry on with things how they are now sweetie. 

Jolou Good Luck for tomorrow!!!!!

Marta your stepson sounds so sweet :) I know how hard it is to be a step mum, though my step son doesn't live with us. It sounds like you are doing an amazing job :)

There was soooo much else I was going to say but I can't remember what - sorry to anyone I missed out!!! I'm rubbish :)

So what is it with all these super quick births?? Is it the RLT? My friend had her baby in two and a half hours the other week . . . she swears it was the RLT lol!! I'm actually getting nervous about upping my dose - I'm drinking 2-3 cups per day at the mo, I just have images of hubby been stuck at work and me ending up in hospital having our baby on my own!! A super quick labour would be lovely but I want hubby there more lol!!

xx


----------



## maybebaby3

katie - grr 4 time wasters

frufru - i'm so sorry about your sis but glad that u and joni r getting on well


----------



## maybebaby3

sarah - i dont think his mum could cope with him. just come off the phone 2 her and she says she feels like something is dying inside her seeing him like this. he is still in bed. i dont know whether 2 go 2 bed or 2 stay here on the sofa as he's made it perfectly clear 2day that he doesnt want anything 2 do with me. :cry: my mum can see things r bad and keeps telling me she's there if i want 2 talk but i dont want 2 burden any1. so sorry that u girls are being the ones that i am burdoning! as u r my text buddy i will appologise in advance in case i send u any down in the dumps texts! :hugs:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Katie - I am sooooo understanding your rant!!! When we were selling hubbys last car we put it on e-bay, a guy bought it and then drove up from Birmingham, hubby had told him when he would be home so this guy came early when I was home on my own and then went on and on about this wasn't mentioned, that wasn't mentioned (they all were) and wanted money knocking off. In the end he pissed me off so much I said look, you could have come to see it before you bid - you didn't. You could have called and asked questions - you didn't. It was made clear that the car needed work - if you didn't want to do it, why bid? I told him he either paid the price he won it for or he buggered off and stopped wasting my time. Argh, he made me so mad!!! He clearly came early on purpose and thought he could pull one over on me / intimidate me into taking less - he soooo picked on the wrong person!!!! He kept saying he didn;t want a wasted trip so I said well pay for the sodding car and leave then - or just leave! I ended up telling him that I wouldn't sell the car to such a prick even if he wanted it and would pay double and to bugger off off my property lol!! We ended up putting it in Auto Trader, the first guy who saw it loved it and paid full for it, and was a much nicer chap lol!! I HATE timewasters!!!


----------



## insomnimama

Frufru & Muddles congratulations a thousand times over :cloud9:

MaybeBaby I am SO sorry about your OH. :hugs: Is there a mental health crisis service you could use that could do home visits? This is so unfair for you. :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

insomnimama - he refuses 2 talk 2 any1 or take any meds. i think this is the end of us :cry: i cannot put any more than i am in2 this.


----------



## insomnimama

That's completely fair Maybebaby. You've had enough :hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Fru fru congratulations again - so sorry for your loss. 

Maybebaby - Thinking of you - sorry for everything you are going thru at the moment, i think he needs some sort of mental health but its really not right how he is treating you at the moment. You sound like a wonderful mum and Im sure you will just as brill with this new baby - you are a strong woman and will get thru this. x x x


----------



## Windmills

Sarah- :rofl: You're a braver woman than me, I'd just be scared if someone purposely came when Vinny wasn't home! What a stupid man though. I'm beginning to think that this car is going to follow me around for the rest of my life!


----------



## Sarahwoo

FruFru so, so sorry to hear about your sister:hugs: and HUGE congrats on the birth of Joni!! It sounds like you did absolutely fantastically, and that things are going amazingly well so far, well done!!! It must be amazing to have her at home :)

MabyeBaby could YOU get some kind of councilling? Even if he won't go, maybe it would help you to have someone to talk to face to face who can offer some professional advice? You know you can come on here (and text / e-mail me :)) any time but you need more than that sweetie, you can't keep on like this - you can't risk him dragging you down with him babe.


----------



## maybebaby3

thankyou :hugs: i appreciate the support. i just wish i could help him. i am trying 2 be strong 4 him, baby and my kids. and i am getting some funny feelings 2night. hope the stress isnt going 2 send me in2 labour as i cant deal with it. dont know how i'm going 2 look after my 2 and a newborn :cry: i feel so weak. he thinks that i am just getting on with life happy go lucky and oblivious 2 what h is going thru and that couldnt be further from the truth. i am just putting on a brave face 4 the sake of our kids and the LO growing inside of me.


----------



## Sarahwoo

Windmills said:


> Sarah- :rofl: You're a braver woman than me, I'd just be scared if someone purposely came when Vinny wasn't home! What a stupid man though. I'm beginning to think that this car is going to follow me around for the rest of my life!

Katie I was so pissed off that he'd done it that any thought of been scared went right out of my head lol!!! I knew our neighbour would have been keeping an eye on things though and he's massive and a bit nutty, he would have jumped at the chance of a fight lol!!! Hubby wasn't happy and said I should have made them wait for him, but tbh he would have probably knocked a few hundred quid off and let them have it - I knew their game and wasn't going to budge lol!!! I bet their conversation on their long drive back to Birmingham was interested - out done by a 5'2" girlie lol!!!


----------



## Windmills

:rofl: Smaller than me AND braver than me, no fair! 
By the way, I thought you were team yellow? Am I completely wrong or is that still the case?


----------



## Windmills

Just checked the list, any you're :blue: on there so obviously I've got myself all confused!! :blush:


----------



## maybebaby3

i'm going 2 hang out the laundry girls. i will catch up with u all 2moro. thanks again 4 your kind words and support and 4 letting me drone on. i really appreciate it :hugs:


----------



## Windmills

:hugs: I hope your day improves a little bit xxx


----------



## Sarahwoo

maybebaby3 said:


> thankyou :hugs: i appreciate the support. i just wish i could help him. i am trying 2 be strong 4 him, baby and my kids. and i am getting some funny feelings 2night. hope the stress isnt going 2 send me in2 labour as i cant deal with it. dont know how i'm going 2 look after my 2 and a newborn :cry: i feel so weak. he thinks that i am just getting on with life happy go lucky and oblivious 2 what h is going thru and that couldnt be further from the truth. i am just putting on a brave face 4 the sake of our kids and the LO growing inside of me.

You will do it honey because you have to - you CAN do it, and you will. 

I know you want to help him, but he needs to be prepared to help himself. I really, really can't imagine what you are going through, it must be so, so hard. Maybe if you can speak to a professional experienced in dealing with depression they can help you and support you to help and support him. Could you speak to you GP, or midwife and see if they can put you in touch with someone? Or are their any charities with helplines you can call?


----------



## Sarahwoo

Windmills said:


> Just checked the list, any you're :blue: on there so obviously I've got myself all confused!! :blush:

Katie officially we are team yellow - we found out at the 20 weeks scan that we're having a boy but we told everyone that we didn't find out :winkwink: so its been our little secret (me, hubby and the girls on bnb lol!!!)


----------



## jolou

frufru sounds like you had a lovely birth! and glad Joni is doing sooooo well.

so sorry to hear about your sis tho!


----------



## LogansMama

Frufru - first off... I am so very sorry about your sister! That is terrible news. Was she ill, or was it something sudden? Either way... a terrible loss, just wondering if you had been preparing yourself for it or not.... your post seems so calm about it (not that I can really get a real feel of you from a post!). 

Second congrats on your liitle girl! I am glad she is home with you now and doing well. I think she decided to come a little early to help you cope with your losing your sister! The love we feel for our babies can help us stay stronger through anything! (I think) because it helps us stay focused on them, rather than the sadness....

I hope you are able to keep up with the breastfeeding. Be persistent and she will be a pro in no time!

As far as we go - no, unfortunately - I didn't get my vbac. I tried. I really did. But after 12 hours of PAINful contractions, a really bad epidural experience, and only 2 cm progress... I GAVE UP. My doc said I could keep trying, but I was done! I didn't end up getting my section for another 5 hours... (so 17 hours total labor time), and I was STILL only 2cm. When it was all done, my doc said I had made the right decision... he said my pelvic bones were too narrow for baby to fit through... so I never would have been successful anyways. It was the exact same problem with ds#1 - I just didn't believe them!!! Its all good though. I tried. Now I know. I'm glad I tried (although at the time I was cursing myself!!). I have my baby boy... am in love... its all good!

maybebaby - I am so sorry about your dh. I wish I could say something helpful.... I really sympathize with you. Its such a hard place to be in. I pray your dh will get himself the help he so badly needs! Good Luck hun.


----------



## A3my

evening all. What an emotional ream of pages I have just read through! and I missed a group hug :dohh: i'd love to have seen a picture of us trying, Malpal was right - a load of bumps in the way wouldve been tricky :haha:

*Maybebaby* - i'm glad you feel support from all of us, your DH is a horribly selfish man throwing away a wonderful family and putting you through hell. what everyone has said is true though, you are a strong woman and you can get through this, with or without him and we are all here for you and thinking of you xxx :hugs: xxx

*Muddles and frufru* - lovely birth stories!! photos from both of you please! (when you have a minute of course :hugs:).

*Jolou* - sneak your phone in!!! and *GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW!!! *

brains gone, cant remember what else I was going to say. :shrug: I have turned into a complete ditz (worse than I was) this last week. hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## jolou

well mark is in heaven right now, liverpool are playing (tho not great) and im sat in just my towel with boobs out after having a shower and taking this time to use the pc and the net since im gonna be away from it!


----------



## Windmills

:lol: Vinny will hopefully be home early if they're playing badly! When they win all his customers stay to celebrate.. Men are silly! x


----------



## jolou

the ;anguage coming from him is disgusting! lol


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning ladies... I can't sleep again but it doesn't get me down so much now cos I know I can go back to bed during the day!! :happydance:

For those of you with last days at work today before maternity leave.. have fun!!!

Frufru.. what a lovely birth story.. I am so glad that all is well and that you are both home. I am so sorry to hear about your sister though.. :hugs:

Payday today so I am planning on doing some last minute shopping!! :thumbup:


----------



## babyhope

Logansmama- I know we had the same concerns about loving our second child as much as our first, so how is it? Is there enough love to share? Are you still in love with your first? Please share!


----------



## laura4disney

Fru Fru - Congrats on your LO, and very sorry to hear about your sister, hope that you are well!:hugs:

MaybeBaby - Sorry to hear about your OH, can't imagine what it must be like! As everyone has said you are strong and everyone here will support you!!!:flower::hugs:

Hope everything goes well today Jolou!!!!!

Hope and Faith, good luck in your exam today!!!! Hope all goes well:thumbup:


I tried for a lie in this morning but no such luck, woke up at about 6 to go to the loo and since i got back into bed i have been getting very slight period type pains. They're about every 10 minutes, they don't hurt i'm just aware of them... also had a bit of a clear out this morning too, didn't think i would leave the loo, sorry if TMI. Maybe things might be starting???:shrug: Knowing my luck its just a coincidence though. Might just keep myself active today just incase:dishes::laundry::shower::hangwashing::haha:


----------



## Frufru

Morning ladies :hi:

Well Joni is fed, changed and dressed (looking cute as a button :winkwink:) I am currently pumping and taking advantage of being sat down for the next 30mins with one hand free to come on here :thumbup:



LogansMama said:


> Frufru - first off... I am so very sorry about your sister! That is terrible news. Was she ill, or was it something sudden? Either way... a terrible loss, just wondering if you had been preparing yourself for it or not.... your post seems so calm about it (not that I can really get a real feel of you from a post!). After having to break the news of her passing to the rest of my family and many of our friends and trying not to get too emotional for fear of going into premature labour I have had to learn to be calm about it. I tell you my yoga and hypnobirthing relaxation and breathing techniques were so valuable in helping me get through the 2 weeks between her passing and funeral, pretty useful in labour too!
> 
> She was unwell but the doctors were never able to diagnose what was wrong with her. She confided in me that she believed she was dying last year and she had some tests this year which indicated that her internal organs were showing signs of failure - it would seem that this is something she only told me and another of mine and her closest friends. When I got the call from her ex-partner telling me I needed to come to her house straight away (he had found her when taking the kids back from a few days with him over the easter break) I knew in my heart why he had called and what I was going to meet when I got there. The condition/s she had meant she lived everyday for the past 18 months in the most inconcievable pain, barely able to eat and sleeping for 2-3 hours a day if she was lucky.
> 
> The last time I saw her in person was my wedding day, I could see how much pain she was in and how much she gave to be there. I know that if she could have held on and endured the pain for a little while longer in order to meet Joni I know she would have. While her loss is something I don't think I will ever quite come to terms with, I am feel so blessed to have had such a wonderful soul in my life for the time we had her and I am grateful that she is not in pain anymore.
> 
> Honestly a wedding, death, funeral and premature baby all in a month - I feel like I am living in a soap opera :rolleyes:
> 
> I think she decided to come a little early to help you cope with your losing your sister! The love we feel for our babies can help us stay stronger through anything! (I think) because it helps us stay focused on them, rather than the sadness.... Ithink you are right, it is almost like we let my sisters spirit go & Joni's spirit came along to help soothe the pain of the loss - not just for me either, she is a little ray of sunshine for all our family that has brightened up an otherwise cloudy sky. I find it really quite poignant that she was born as the sun rose that morning
> 
> 
> As far as we go - no, unfortunately - I didn't get my vbac. I tried. I really did. But after 12 hours of PAINful contractions, a really bad epidural experience, and only 2 cm progress... I GAVE UP. My doc said I could keep trying, but I was done! I didn't end up getting my section for another 5 hours... (so 17 hours total labor time), and I was STILL only 2cm. When it was all done, my doc said I had made the right decision... he said my pelvic bones were too narrow for baby to fit through... so I never would have been successful anyways. It was the exact same problem with ds#1 - I just didn't believe them!!! Its all good though. I tried. Now I know. I'm glad I tried (although at the time I was cursing myself!!). I have my baby boy... am in love... its all good! Well I am sorry that a VBAC was not achievable for you. From what you have said it was always going to be a problem and I think it is great that you have approached it on your own terms and were able to give it a go to put your mind at rest. Congratulations on little Dillon he is just gorgeous :hugs:


PG I have slept really poorly since about feb - ironically it has been a lifesaver since Joni arrived as I am already accustomed to broken sleep and little of it :haha: while poor hubby is really struggling.

Righto - pumping done so off to put it in the fridge for later. I will be so pleased if I can establish BF fully. Tummy is rumbling too so will have a look-see in the cupboards for breakfast fare Mmmmm - I have missed the food talk on here :winkwink:

Have a good day everyone lots and lots of :hugs: to you all and your LO's xx


----------



## MartaMi

*Windmills* - I hate timewasters too and even a thought that people will come to take a look at my Toyota Corolla makes me furious. I just hope they don't waste my time like you had to put up with.
*Frufru *- At first congrats for having Joni :flower: and I'm very sorry about your sister :hugs:
*maybebaby3* - you're not burdoning us at all :hugs: It helps if you tel someone so just speak up :hugs:

Reading *Frufru*'s story made me think about one my aquintance whose husband passed away last week. He said in the evening he wasn't feeling well and was having shivers. When his wife went look how is he, he was dead. Sudden death and nobody knows why. They have son in army and about 10yo triplets girls. Plus they finished their house couple of years ago, so a big houseloan. And like that isn't enough few days ago police visited them, took his computer etc and said he is suspected as bribetaker. I have no idea why things like that happen to good people :nope: But *Frufru* you can think that Joni has a little bit of your sister's soul :hugs: 

We have so beautiful weather outside. Janely should be home in about an hour. I think I'll wait her and then go pick up Janno and go somewhere with them. Have a walk in the forest or something.
Cherish your loved ones. We never know what might happen and yesterday's evening made me realize that I have fallen in love with these two :cloud9:


----------



## A3my

Morning,

*Frufru* - I'm so sorry for what happened to your sister, I cant imagine how hard that must be and I think what Logansmama said is a lovely way to look at why Joni came early :hugs:

*Marta* - you are so right, cherish your loved ones :hugs: I'm going to do something nice with my girls when I collect them from school.

*Laura* - sounds like things could be happening! :thumbup: keep us posted x

*PG* - happy shopping :D

I wonder how Jolou is getting on!!

Well I'm off work with high BP, went to the birthing unit to get checked out last night. Baby is fine but my BP (which is normally 100/50) was 125/90! They took blood to check for PIH but I havent heard so assume its fine. trying to rest so BP comes down. Hope you all have a lovely day xx


----------



## malpal

Wow i have just caught up on the threads and feel full of mixed emotions. 
Firstly Frufru it's great to see you back hun and i am truly saddened for you over the loss of your sister. You are so very strong and i have true admiration for you and what you have/are going through. xxxxxxxxxxxxx
Well my little terror gave me zilch of a lie in this morning and was up at 6.30am wanting a story! Thank the lord though that she still likes a nap as that's where she has just gone. I now have 2 solid hours to myself, but the question is do i sit on my arse or do i do something productive to save me having to do it later with her around!!! I'll just finish my tea first!


----------



## malpal

Take it easy Amy hun xxxx


----------



## hope&faith09

Laura - sounds positive ... maybe this is the start of something. haha i wish my 'clear out' had started something as oh keeps saying i will have to have another before the baby arrives which wouldnt be plesant. 

Exam not until 5.15 so we are just relaxing at home for now ... oh is taking me as its an hours drive away ... i have a nervous tummy again today tho i always feel a bit rough before an exam and have been getting lots of twinges down up in there if you know what i mean.

how is everyone today? x x x


----------



## laura4disney

hope&faith09 said:


> Laura - sounds positive ... maybe this is the start of something. haha i wish my 'clear out' had started something as oh keeps saying i will have to have another before the baby arrives which wouldnt be plesant.
> 
> Exam not until 5.15 so we are just relaxing at home for now ... oh is taking me as its an hours drive away ... i have a nervous tummy again today tho i always feel a bit rough before an exam and have been getting lots of twinges down up in there if you know what i mean.
> 
> how is everyone today? x x x

Oooo you never know, that could be something!!:happydance: 

I've just sat down with some breakfast now, been cleaning like a mad woman in the kitchen just to stay on my feet...think its just a practice pain though, its now moved to the middle of my back and is very random. Will see what happens, fingers crossed


----------



## Wellington

Hope&Faith - I didn't want to butt in... but with my last LO, I had an exam looming, the date came and went and I went into labour the next day. It was almost as if she knew that the exam was important and wanted it over and done with first - so good luck for today.... and good luck for tomorrow - fingers crossed!


----------



## hope&faith09

Ha ha - thanks Wellington - I think lots of people in my family have their money on something happening after the exam but im really not sure! Still feel like she is settled in there plus the clear out was days ago now so couldnt of meant anything! 

Anyway need to clean some more! x x x


----------



## Janny Wanny

hey guys hows it goin?


----------



## Moongirl

Frufru - lovely to see you back! I am so sorry to hear about your sister, i can't imagine how difficult that must be to deal with :hugs: Congratulations on Joni, glad to hear she is doing well - what a little star! Looking forward to seeing pics when you have time xx

Hope&faith, good luck for the exam!!! I hope your LO behaves while you're sitting it :) And then that's you all done, woweee, i remember when you had a big list of assignments and presentations and things to get through - you've done so well to stay focussed!!!

Well girls, its my last official day at work today :) Don't think i'll get through all that i have to do though so will need to pick some stuff up over the next couple of weeks but as for sitting at my computer all day, this is it! :happydance: I'm quite content for baby to stay put for until my due date - i have sooo much to do before s/he arrives, and have been putting off meeting up with so many people until mat leave that i think i'm gonna be lunching out for the next 2 weeks solid - oh it's a hard life ;)

:hugs:
xx


----------



## modo

Congratulation frufru!!! I am glad everything went fine with Joni :hugs: and I am so sorry you lost your sister. I totally agree with what LM said about Joni coming early to comfort you :hugs:

Maybebaby I am sorry you OH is being such a jerk!

I am going to see my consultant today and we are going to discuss my birth plan.

I am 36 Weeks today!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​


----------



## Cactusgirl

Mojo401 - good luck for tomorrow

maybebaby - I am so sorry you are having to go through this at this late stage of your pregnancy - it really is the last thing you need. You were all going to be heading to Leeds altogether not so long ago. Please don't worry about coming on here that is what we are here for. I really think you need to try and let DH get on with whatever he wants to do now and just look after yourself and your LOs, you guys are the most important things at the moment.

Hope&Faith - good luck with your exam this evening. 5:15 on a Friday evening what awful timing! Still not as if we are off out on the lash I suppose

Moongirl - hurray for your last day!

Well the birthing pool is in the bath being disinfected. Managed to get it up last night and have all the tap adaptors we need now! I am now 37w5days and the mw said that if LO made an appearance now they will happily come for the home birth. :happydance:

Looking forward to the bank holiday weekend - me and DH have a lovely meal out booked tomorrow as figure it might be our last chance without having to arrange babysitters and hoping to finish off all the other odd jobs we have to do so we might actually feel ready (ish!)

x


----------



## hope&faith09

Congrats on 36 weeks Modo! 

Im off to pizza hut for lunch if OH ever gets ready! My list of things for him to do over the weekend is fairly long so no lie in for him in the morning! I keep finding more and more stuff to go to the tip ... I dont know how he managed to sneak so much rubbish in when we moved! Im glad im sorting out the house otherwise I would never get rid of the junk!


----------



## LogansMama

babyhope said:


> Logansmama- I know we had the same concerns about loving our second child as much as our first, so how is it? Is there enough love to share? Are you still in love with your first? Please share!

Funny. and YES to everything! For one - it is simply UNREAL how BIG my 1st seems to me now. Its like he grew 5 years overnight - and I HATE it!! He is NOT a baby anymore! Being away from him while I was at the hospital having #2 was rough. I was gone for 5 days! He came to see me each day - but it was still hard for both of us. But other than than - yes - I love him so much - and I am trying to give him EXTRA EXTRA attention so he doesn't feel left out. He has been really good though.

As far as loving #2 goes - I love him to pieces! It _was_ very different though this time! I don't know how to explain the difference, except that it was less intense maybe. Not that the love was Less, just not a "smack me in the head" kind of feeling like the 1st was. I think because the 1st time I didnt expect it to be so powerful maybe? but this time I did? So hard to describe...

But to make a long-winded answer short - YES - plenty of love to go around. I don't love my first any more than my 2nd either... I thought before I might always favor Logan, but no... they are both my favorites now!


----------



## Windmills

Urgh I feel so sick today! I'm full term though :wohoo:
and the time wasters from last night got back in touch and offered me £800 which I accepted, just want rid of the thing and need it for the house! :happydance:
h&f, iiii want a pizza hut :( not fair! I've got to take Vinnys phone to him at work, then go and get a few bits for dinner, then go to the estate agent, then come home and cook, and then go to meet the car buying people. 
All I really want to do is go back to bed! Think I might need my bloods doing to see if the anaemia is actually improving because I just feel worse!


----------



## fluffpuffin

hey there girls, have been following the thread a bit, but not always comment. Just wanted to say it's amzing there's 13 babies born already in May & thanks for keeping the thread going & updating :).

I'll probably pop in more often in the next few weeks as it's my last day at work today, so being on mat leave will probably give me more spare time :winkwink:. Moongirl, hope you're enjoying your last day at work too.
xxx


----------



## laura4disney

I've finally done my car - Woo Hoo!!!!! All hoovered, but i think i have broken the flippin hoover, its one of them Dyson ball ones and now i cant get it to stand up, will have to get OH to look at it! 

I don't know what's happening with my body today, random little pains keep coming and going, i'm guessing its just practice contractions, getting them in my back and loads of pressure down there but its not constant!!! So no idea, need to go to Morrisons and get some bits for tea, also OH has been hinting i make a chocolate cake so think i might do! xxx


----------



## Moongirl

Windmills, congrats on full term!!!! how exciting!!! :happydance:

Fluffpuffin thanks - enjoy your last day too - it's a nice thought isn't it? can't wait to chill out for a couple of days :) hope to see you on here :)

Laura - don't you be overdoing it! oh and if you can't finish that chocolate cake, send some my way! ;)

:hugs:


----------



## laura4disney

I wont, going to take it easy from now on!!!! Well i'll try with the chocolate cake but can't make any promises:cake::flower:


----------



## Windmills

Happy last work day ladies :) I can't believe I finished 7 weeks ago, it feels like yesterday I was on the phone to rude people explaining why their benefit is gettig stopped :lol:


----------



## modo

Katie you are full term - - Congratulations!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​


----------



## malpal

Hi ladies! 
I'm struggling today :-( I'm having huge problems even walking, am having to take tiny steps and they are excrutiating. I feel like the weight i' m obviously carrying has been shifted into one place and making not be able to move. Dh has offere to come home but i don't want him wasting all his holidays for silly things. Feel terrible though as Nick jnr has been on the telly all day in a bid to keep little miss happy. Oh well, i only have next Thurs and the following Monday on my own with her so hopeully we can pull through. 

Laura4disney the thought of chocolate cake is making my mouth water! That and a nice cup of tea! 
Congrats on being full term Katie and selling your car 
Enjoy your pizza and good luck with your exam H&F
Fluffpuffin & Moongirl enjoy your last few hours at work!!!!

Baby Harrison should be here now, we told Jolou we needed updates!!!


----------



## A3my

I keep popping in to check for Jolou news :) I read on facebook she was 2 hrs late for theatre but she must have sneaked her phone in so thats good :haha:

*Katie* - congrats on selling the car. does this mean you liked the house you saw on thurs?? (deposit?!) congrats on full term :hugs:

*Laura* - I hoovered out my car on Weds, felt relieved after. It was truely horrible inside! :haha:

*Moongirl* and *fluffpuffin*- happy last day at work :happydance:


----------



## A3my

Oh and *Malpal* dont feel guilty about nic jnr. Lexi would want her mum to be OK and you need to rest. Its bad enough with 1 baby, must be so hard with 2 :wacko: I keep having days where I hit "the wall" too but you can do it! I read all our muscles/ligaments are loosening up now ready for labour so we are more prone to aches and pains :cry: x


----------



## clogsy90

Thanx for putting me on was going to put it in this bit but been bit busy since I first put it on lol. Can't believe how many babies being born I have missed congrats to every who has had their lo dnt no how to get pics up but managed to get my picture of her up on my thing lol. Gonna have a breif look through to have a catch up lol. X x x


----------



## A3my

She looks like a cutie *Clogsy* - congratulations xx


----------



## malpal

Awww clogsy she's gorgeous hun, congratulations xx


----------



## malpal

Our post has just come and we have gotten details of the sun holiday we applied for!!!! 
We are off to the Haven at Great Yarmouth on the 25th June!!!! That means the babies will be 7 weeks old!!!! Lexie will just love it with all the children clubs! I just hope the weathers nice!


----------



## Windmills

Amy - yeah, we loved it! We're supposed to be at the estate agent in 8 minutes though and v hasn't got back yet and his phones got no battery :cry: don't know what to do!


----------



## bexxie

malpal said:


> Our post has just come and we have gotten details of the sun holiday we applied for!!!!
> We are off to the Haven at Great Yarmouth on the 25th June!!!! That means the babies will be 7 weeks old!!!! Lexie will just love it with all the children clubs! I just hope the weathers nice!

I am an hour from yarmouth she will adore it there...is fab,enjoy yourself hunnie



Oh and CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL BABIES BORN OMG HOW MANY?
XX


----------



## malpal

Just seen the thread in third tri section, Mrs A has had her little boy!!! 
I need news on Jolou!


----------



## abz

hey everyone.

so sorry to hear about your sister frufru. congratulations on little joni. she sounds like a sweetheart :)

hope the estate agents goes well katie.

anyone heard from jo yet?

well i had a much more productive midwife appointment today. she got back from egypt finally :) so no more stand-ins.

she says that my baby feels small, but not overly small. i was concerned that she was a bit tiny as i have been measuring bang on but i'm rather overweight. so some of the Fh measurement would have been flab. but she thinks she's ok.

i also have to have a glucose tolerance test as i had a very funny turn, all dizzy and shaky, on wednesday. of course i can't have it until next wednesday... so it obviously isn't an urgent matter...

oh. and she wrote 2-3/5 in my notes, so i assume that is how engaged the baby is or something? she didn't mention it. but today baby is certainly pressing down more...

abz xx


----------



## maybebaby3

h&f - hope your exam goes well

jolou - hope your section went well. cant believe u must have your baby now!!!

laura - how r the period pains

a3my - hope ur blood pressure goes down

fluffpuffin and moongirl - hope u had good last days at work!!

abz - glad your mw appointment was better this time!

katie - congrats on full term!!!

i must thank u all 4 your kind words. things are just getting worse and worse. 2day was my last day at work and instead of feeling happy i can focus on anything. when i went 2 bed last night he got out and went 2 sofa and 2day when i got in from work he was in bed and then about half an hour later he got up and just left the house without saying where he was going and he hasnt answered any of my texts. :cry: i have tummy pains, but i am hoping they are coz of constipation as i really cant cope with going in2 labour 2day with all this mess.


----------



## maybebaby3

malpal - sounds like a good holiday!


----------



## abz

babes, he really should be going to his mum's. i know that she's having a hard time, but it isn't as stressful as yours, and she's his mother. she is there to be a support structure for him. you shouldn't have to take responsibility for her as well as him and the kids. if not his mum's then a friend's or another relatives. look after yourself and your LO. you are going to go into labour at some point and you keep saying you don't want to in this situation, so the situation must change. because that bump of yours won't wait forever. 

much love. 

abz xx


----------



## maybebaby3

i know i am so scared that i am 7 days away from due date and he's thinking of leaving! i know we have had problems in the past but we had resolved 2 put things right and things did get better which is why we decided 2 try 4 another baby. i wouldnt have brought another child in2 this situation had i known this was going 2 happen!


----------



## L-C

maybebaby, abz is right it would take some of the pressure away if he went elsewhere for a while... then you can look after yourself and your LO xxx

I have just finished work, not back until NEXT YEAR - it feels very strange! at least it's a long weekend anyway to ease me into it.

Anyone else got strep b, got my results back this week and so now have to have antibiotics for four hours during labour, which is a small price to pay for a healthy baby.

Not long til MAY xxx


----------



## Cactusgirl

Clogsy - your LO is cute as!

Laura - don't you overdo it hun and don't you dare go into labour with those 'twinges' as we are on the same day and cannot cope with that!!

Katie - yay for full term and selling the car. Hope you get the house you like!

Maybebaby - I know it is so hard but please try and not let his actions hurt you right now. He is obviously looking after no 1 - however you have no 1, 2 and 3 to consider as well. What will be will be but right now you need to rest and keep yourself as unstressed as possible.

Mrs A - congratulations!!

Thank goodness it is May tomorrow or else there would be no May babies left at this rate!!

I have just got back from Mothercare as got the carseat and base delivered to home. They have just fitted it for me (it was quite simple really with isofix but wanted someone who knew what they were doing to show me the first time!) I keep catching sight of it and thinking what's that in my car??? Holy crap it's a baby's car seat!!

Scary!


----------



## maybebaby3

i have been getting pains on and off. hope its not labour. oh finally answered text. is at his mums. his reply was very curt though. i really think he doesnt love me any more. i cant cope :cry:


----------



## Cactusgirl

maybebaby3 said:


> i have been getting pains on and off. hope its not labour. oh finally answered text. is at his mums. his reply was very curt though. i really think he doesnt love me any more. i cant cope :cry:

Hun if he is depressed then he might not be in frame of mind to be able to love anyone else at the moment. All he will be able to think about is himself. And that is not a reflection on you or your relationship with him. :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

he wants 2 leave here and leave us!


----------



## muddles

Congrats *MrsA*

Piccie of my beautiful little boy is my avatar now. I'm in love :cloud9:


----------



## maybebaby3

aww he is sooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## muddles

laura4disney said:


> Fru Fru - Congrats on your LO, and very sorry to hear about your sister, hope that you are well!:hugs:
> 
> MaybeBaby - Sorry to hear about your OH, can't imagine what it must be like! As everyone has said you are strong and everyone here will support you!!!:flower::hugs:
> 
> Hope everything goes well today Jolou!!!!!
> 
> Hope and Faith, good luck in your exam today!!!! Hope all goes well:thumbup:
> 
> 
> I tried for a lie in this morning but no such luck, woke up at about 6 to go to the loo and since i got back into bed i have been getting very slight period type pains. They're about every 10 minutes, they don't hurt i'm just aware of them... also had a bit of a clear out this morning too, didn't think i would leave the loo, sorry if TMI. Maybe things might be starting???:shrug: Knowing my luck its just a coincidence though. Might just keep myself active today just incase:dishes::laundry::shower::hangwashing::haha:


Incase you didn't see my story a few pages back- 
So i was having a little period pain and some pink/red leakage late last night and some period type pains. I took some paracetemol at midnight and by 3am pains were every 5 mins but was waiting for them to get sore before i would believe in proper labour. At 5:30ish had lot of blood coming out so phoned delivery suite. Went down there expecting quick examination then to be sent home. Waters went as we arrived and on examination i was fully dilated and 35mins after arrival baby was here! Feel totally in shock as i did it all with 2 paracetemols!!!!!

So this could easily be it for you.


----------



## LolaAnn

muddles! well done he is so gorgeous!!!


----------



## laura4disney

muddles said:


> laura4disney said:
> 
> 
> Fru Fru - Congrats on your LO, and very sorry to hear about your sister, hope that you are well!:hugs:
> 
> MaybeBaby - Sorry to hear about your OH, can't imagine what it must be like! As everyone has said you are strong and everyone here will support you!!!:flower::hugs:
> 
> Hope everything goes well today Jolou!!!!!
> 
> Hope and Faith, good luck in your exam today!!!! Hope all goes well:thumbup:
> 
> 
> I tried for a lie in this morning but no such luck, woke up at about 6 to go to the loo and since i got back into bed i have been getting very slight period type pains. They're about every 10 minutes, they don't hurt i'm just aware of them... also had a bit of a clear out this morning too, didn't think i would leave the loo, sorry if TMI. Maybe things might be starting???:shrug: Knowing my luck its just a coincidence though. Might just keep myself active today just incase:dishes::laundry::shower::hangwashing::haha:
> 
> 
> Incase you didn't see my story a few pages back-
> So i was having a little period pain and some pink/red leakage late last night and some period type pains. I took some paracetemol at midnight and by 3am pains were every 5 mins but was waiting for them to get sore before i would believe in proper labour. At 5:30ish had lot of blood coming out so phoned delivery suite. Went down there expecting quick examination then to be sent home. Waters went as we arrived and on examination i was fully dilated and 35mins after arrival baby was here! Feel totally in shock as i did it all with 2 paracetemols!!!!!
> 
> So this could easily be it for you.Click to expand...


Well the period pains have calmed down a lot, just a few in my back if that makes any sense :shrug: And so far i have had no change in discharge, but if this is the real thing then i'm ready all bedding washed, hospital bag packed and car hoovered!:happydance:


Your LO is so cute!!! xxxx Congratulations!!!


----------



## babyhope

LogansMama said:


> babyhope said:
> 
> 
> Logansmama- I know we had the same concerns about loving our second child as much as our first, so how is it? Is there enough love to share? Are you still in love with your first? Please share!
> 
> Funny. and YES to everything! For one - it is simply UNREAL how BIG my 1st seems to me now. Its like he grew 5 years overnight - and I HATE it!! He is NOT a baby anymore! Being away from him while I was at the hospital having #2 was rough. I was gone for 5 days! He came to see me each day - but it was still hard for both of us. But other than than - yes - I love him so much - and I am trying to give him EXTRA EXTRA attention so he doesn't feel left out. He has been really good though.
> 
> As far as loving #2 goes - I love him to pieces! It _was_ very different though this time! I don't know how to explain the difference, except that it was less intense maybe. Not that the love was Less, just not a "smack me in the head" kind of feeling like the 1st was. I think because the 1st time I didnt expect it to be so powerful maybe? but this time I did? So hard to describe...
> 
> But to make a long-winded answer short - YES - plenty of love to go around. I don't love my first any more than my 2nd either... I thought before I might always favor Logan, but no... they are both my favorites now!Click to expand...

This is so sweet to know:flower: I think I understand what you mean about the intensity, with #1 we didn't realize how much we could actually love someone, but with #2 we already had experienced it so it wasn't a great surprise when you felt it all over again! I am so happy for you! Hehe I was thinking I would love my first born more too, it is so hard imagining having enough love to spread when I love my son SOOOO MUCH! But then again I haven't even met this baby and I love him already!!


----------



## babyhope

:happydance::happydance:38 weeks (39 according to doctor!):happydance::happydance:


----------



## maybebaby3

i feel like i'm dying inside. i sent a text 2 oh asking if he was going 2 come home soon and he said not now. i sent him another saying i love him and it has been ignored. he ignores any text i send saying i love him or miss him etc. actions speak louder than words and that speaks volumes 2 me :cry: sorry i am going on again but i have no1 else 2 talk 2. my mil taken dylan 4 night and my mum took erin so i could have a nice relaxing night and a lie in. so sad as have been dying 4 a break and the day it happens my life is unravelling at the seams :cry: i am dreading oh coming back as it's going 2 be hell with an argument or him telling me he wants 2 leave. i should be happy that i am 39wks pregnant but i am so scared of how our relationship is crumbling that i dont know how i'm going 2 cope with everything!


----------



## modo

*Malpal*: I am really sorry to hear you are in pain :hugs: Don't feel bad about cartoons you are doing your best hon :hugs: You are nearing the end of a pregnancy with twins and you have a toddler! I hope you enjoy your holiday :) 

Did I miss anything about *Jolou*?

*Clogsy* she is lovely!

Congrats *MrsA*!!!!!

*Muddles* he is beautiful!!!!

*MaybeBaby *I totally agree with abz you really don't need this crap from him right now. You need to relax and get your body ready to have this baby. You DONT need this stress :growlmad:


----------



## modo

My appointment with the consultant went well. I will now be seeing once a week till I give birth.

He has referred me to a physiotherapist to help with the pain in my back and pelvic muscles. Other than that we went through my birth plan to make sure we were both on the same page. He think the baby will be tall and weigh 8.5 lbs. He told me to not to take RTL till 37 weeks as in his opinion they do induce labour.


----------



## MartaMi

*Moongirl* - congrats for official final day :flower: I'm sure you'll manage with the rest quikly.
*modo* - congrats for 36 weeks :flower: 
*Katie* - congrats for 37 weeks :flower: :flower:
*clogsy90* - she is so adorable :cloud9: 
*maybebaby3* - there just isn't enough words for your OH :growlmad: He should let you get some rest not upset you. Hugs for you :hugs: 
*muddles* - he is so cute :cloud9: 
*babyhope* - congrats for 38(39) weeks :flower: 

So about today - Janely came home, we went to kindergarden to pick up Janno and then it hit me that I had mw appt :dohh: Luckily I had 15 minutes til that. Took kids with me what I've never done. Mw did a scan so that they could see baby. And you know what? I'm finally gained weight :happydance: I'm in prepregnancy weight - 101,4 lbs :happydance: Everything is okey and baby is totally in position, ready to come but I'm not dilated or anything. About my yesterday's nausea mw told that I'll be a mom soon :cloud9: We have photography session on Thursday and I'm not going to let this baby boy get away from it. No way mister. He is stuck in my bump for one more week.


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all!

Well my final exam is done so im feeling very relieved not sure why im still feeling all jumpy tonight tho just think im over hormonal. Was planning on having an early night but the way im feeling I will probably be up all night worrying about not sure what! I think my body is confused. 

Hope all is ok with Jo. 

Congrats Mrs A. 

Its May tomorrow yay! Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## babyhope

MartaMi said:


> So about today - Janely came home, we went to kindergarden to pick up Janno and then it hit me that I had mw appt :dohh: Luckily I had 15 minutes til that. Took kids with me what I've never done. Mw did a scan so that they could see baby. And you know what? I'm finally gained weight :happydance: I'm in prepregnancy weight - 101,4 lbs :happydance: Everything is okey and baby is totally in position, ready to come but I'm not dilated or anything. About my yesterday's nausea mw told that I'll be a mom soon :cloud9: We have photography session on Thursday and I'm not going to let this baby boy get away from it. No way mister. He is stuck in my bump for one more week

Definitely take pics of you and your bump! I had mine taken last week, but I also included hubby and son and I LOVE THE PICS LOVE them!!! I am still waiting to pick them up:wacko:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Evening all!

Just a quick post... it has been a long day and I am ready for bed!

Had a growth scan and all is well.. although she is on the small side she is still within average range so the mw is not concerned :)

Jo has an updated facebook status to confirm her little boy has arrived.. :happydance:

Muddles... what a beatiful photo!

Congrats Mrs A :)

Maybebaby.. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## A3my

Just a quickie from me too - its May tomorrow!!! :D xxxx


----------



## msp_teen

A3my said:


> Just a quickie from me too - its May tomorrow!!! :D xxxx

YAY, our month has finally arrived! More babies are coming soon you guys!


----------



## LogansMama

Congrats Jo!


----------



## Windmills

It's May in 40 minutes!!! It's finally 'our month' :wohoo:


----------



## A3my

*Katie* - check out Jolous fb :) not sure if she wants to give details herself??? she did good!! x


----------



## Sarahwoo

Yay for May!!!!!


----------



## LogansMama

I can't believe so many of us had early babies! 

And I can't believe I was not due till tomorrow (scheduled for Monday), but have already had my baby for 10 days now! 

And I really can't imagine if I were still pregnant right now... I would be soooooooo miserable!! LOL. (sorry if you are miserable now - not trying to rub it in!)


----------



## Sarahwoo

Its may!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babyhope

7 hours and 40 min til it is May here:haha:

I hope to be holding my baby soon:cloud9:


----------



## hope&faith09

Happy 1st of May ladies! its offiially our month! 

And im starting it on a real downer! Im up being sick, feeling rough and have had lots of back pain and weird twingy sensations down there. I know its just my body playing games with me but i really cant take it as I could have another 3 weeks. Really hope I get some sleep soon but feeling so jittery and horrible I cant lie down without having to go for a wee! I think baby is pressing on everything tonight. 

Right im off to put a dvd on and hope I can fall asleep in front of it!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Hi H&F!

Sorry to hear your not feeling so good:hugs::hugs:

I am soooo with you . . . I can't sleep, I've got back ache (as normal lol!) and I'm so fed up of needing a wee only to have the worlds smallest wee and still feel like I really need to go - argh!!! Also I just can't sit still - its driving me mad!! At 11.30pm I decided it was a good idea to clean out the fish tank!!!! Whats that all about!!! I've also done laundry, 'played' with the car seat (I now know how to put a baby in it lol!!) and practiced / played with my Close Baby Carrier. I want to be tired and go to sleep!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Sarah I feel shattered but I just cant sleep - im getting so desperate im even contemplating cleaning the bathroom! Does anyone know what these twinges are ... they are starting to get painful down there argh im so frustrated!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Mmmm - now theres an idea!!!! You just know I'm going to go and clean the bathroom now lol!!!

Where abouts are the pains? Are they all the time?


----------



## hope&faith09

They feel like they are coming from my cervix ... not there all the time sort of short sharp stabbing pains, think it may be babys head on cervix but the pain just gets worse! She is very active tonight and i just cant get in a comfy position as i keep getting waves of pain in my lower back as well. Maybe im just constipated again!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Oohh I haven't had those . . . like you say it might be how she'd laying. Is she engaged yet? 

I mainly get really horrible BH, really uncomfy and a quite painful sometimes - esp when I'm laid down. And general period pain type pains . . . and then when ever I stand up I feel like my legs might fall off!! I think thats mainly spd . . . gosh it hurts!! 

You sound like me though, even though I want to syptom spot I don't want to get my hopes up it its not 'it', so I just dismiss everything as oh, its nothing lol! 

I've got the snooker on now, if that doesn't send me to sleep then nothing will lol!!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Ha ha the snooker would prob send me to sleep ... maybe i should try that!!! I just feel like im going to go two weeks over so I need to prepare myself for another 3 weeks of being pregnant I just feel so uncomfortable today! Sorry for moaning!


----------



## LogansMama

h&f - sounds like SOMETHING to me!!!! Good Luck!

My contractions felt like horrible constipation pains that came and went...


----------



## hope&faith09

thanks for the support girls ... i just cant get comfy tonight well i just woke oh up while cleaning the bathroom and he wanted to know what i was doing i think he thinks im just being pathetic


----------



## Windmills

I can't sleep, had reduced movement all day and been lying here trying to feel something for ages..


----------



## hope&faith09

Katie - have you tried ice cold water? or something sugary? im sure everything is ok ... my lo has been quiet all day only just perked up a bit


----------



## Windmills

Oh H&F, I hope either something starts properly, or you start feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Noooo you need to think positive!! Baby will come ON TIME - if shes late you just deal with it then, but stay positive!!! Three weeks isn't long, but baby could come any day!!! If you convince yourself she's going to be late maybe she will be!!!

I'm about a week after you . . . . so I'm thinking 'any time in the next three and a bit weeks' (sounds less than four weeks and I figure if I get induced at 42wks I'll have an induction date set etc to work towards in the last few days) but ideally it'd work out well with hubbys shifts if I was about two days over my 40 weeks :) I'm not really thinking about going over more than that TBH, I'm sooo uncomfy but I'm getting so excited!! I figure if I go further over, at least the end will be in sight and not so far away. Stay positive!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

H&F its a good job my OH is at work and doesn't know about my midnight cleaning lol!! He thinks I'm OCD as it is lol!


----------



## hope&faith09

Ok positive thinking ... its just annoying when I get labour signs but then nothing happens! i just cant wait to meet my lil girl now ... i guess it could be anyday so I better keep cleaning!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Kaite what have you tried to get her wriggling?


----------



## Windmills

Sarah, I'm thinking on similar lines, I'm expecting to go a week over in the hope that it'll stop me from tearing my hair out if it happens!
H&F- nothing like that ever seems to work with her, I'm not sure if she just gets into s position where I can't feel her? I've got an AP, and I've never ever felt movement on the left side below my belly button, so I think that might be responsible for a lot of my reduced movement days :shrug: still scary though!


----------



## Sarahwoo

hope&faith09 said:


> Ok positive thinking ... its just annoying when I get labour signs but then nothing happens! i just cant wait to meet my lil girl now ... i guess it could be anyday so I better keep cleaning!

Thats more like it!!! 

I started cleaning and sorting at 32 weeks when I finished work . . . I'm even doing the big jobs for the second time now lol!! I don't think our house has ever been so clean!!


----------



## Windmills

Ive tried lying on my side, eating, drinking juice.. It never usually works though so I'm still pretty calm xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Windmills said:


> Sarah, I'm thinking on similar lines, I'm expecting to go a week over in the hope that it'll stop me from tearing my hair out if it happens!
> H&F- nothing like that ever seems to work with her, I'm not sure if she just gets into s position where I can't feel her? I've got an AP, and I've never ever felt movement on the left side below my belly button, so I think that might be responsible for a lot of my reduced movement days :shrug: still scary though!

Does giving her a good prod work? If I want wriggles I give him a prod and a jiggle about lol!! Usually gets me a kick, hubby says when he's born and doesn't sleep for more than an hour its my fault cos I keep waking him up :)


----------



## Windmills

Well, as is typical with this child, as soon as I've looked for advice she's starting moving :lol: I'm pleased though, just got s couple of little wriggles and a tap on my ribs :)


----------



## Sarahwoo

Windmills said:


> Well, as is typical with this child, as soon as I've looked for advice she's starting moving :lol: I'm pleased though, just got s couple of little wriggles and a tap on my ribs :)

Great news :)

They do like to keep us on our toes don't they!!!


----------



## Windmills

They do indeed! 
I really really feel like I need to get the garden furniture sorted out, like it's a matter of urgency :blush: if it wasn't dark I'd be out there scrubbing it I think!!


----------



## hope&faith09

oh no now you have got me thinking about the garden furniture ... hmm no dave is sleeping in the spare room! My house has never ever been so tidy or clean and its been a good excuse to get rid of junk without Dave knowing ... I can rid of more next week now that excites me! my bathroom is now clean again apart from the hoovering, just remembered my mum is coming tomorrow now im glad i have done some cleaning! 

Katie glad LO is moving again - they love to worry us, cold water doesnt work on mine either altho alchol free beer does the trick!


----------



## Windmills

:lol: I want to find out if we've got any lemony cleaning stuff, I dint think we do which is helping me fight the urge and stay in bed. I'd quite like to scrub the bathroom, the grout needs doing.. Lemony cleaning products smell incredible to me just now!


----------



## hope&faith09

I have just finished my bathroom with lemon cleaning stuff ... keep thinking of other things i could do - I think i may be a zombie in the morning! I definately think my body is preparing for labour i just wonder when it will start!


----------



## LogansMama

Oooo - All the nesting! You girls are getting close!!! :)


----------



## Windmills

I am weighing up the desire to clean against the wrath of my mother/brother if I wake them up. Hmm!
LM, I hope so! I can't stand 4 more weeks of wanting to clean at 2am xx


----------



## Windmills

Well I'm feeling better, got up for a drink and ended up cleaning the kitchen! Really awake now though.. Vinny's still not home from work, grr, I hate how he thinks it's worth staying open so late for a few extra ££ in the brewerys pocket! 
Also, I know you've all gone to bed but does anyone else find they're reallyyyy thirsty these days? :shrug:


----------



## babyhope

Katie-I noticed between weeks 32-37 my little one didn't move much, he use to have patterns but during that time, I rarely felt him. I couldn't even predict when he would move, but after week 37 he is moving again, now it is more ticklish nudges because space is tight...so yours is probably being lazy like mine:flower:


----------



## clogsy90

Aww reading about all your bumps makes me sad I loved being pregnant, love being a mum but still miss it, makes me sad to think I never got a bump picture(well someone from work did so want it from her lol) well its now may, good luck to everyone soon ull all have ur babies :) anyone else think they will miss being pregnant? X


----------



## LogansMama

clogsy - NOT ME! God.... the last trimester was torture for me! I still am breathing sighs of relief that its over now! I'm sure eventually I will miss my bump - when I forget how uncomfortable I was, and remember I'm not planning any more kids... but in the meantime.... nope. Don't miss it at all!!!! THE ONLY THING that sucks is that my nice long hard pregnancy nails are already starting to break! :(


----------



## DWandMJ

Although the last couple of weeks have been more uncomfortable with the hips spreading/aches, I'll definately miss being pregnant. I love feeling her move and will miss my little built in sidekick. I dreamt of her last night on the delivery day and I finally started getting excited to meet her. Although it was a planned pregnancy, up until now I've been terrified about what's to come. 
Averie's second baby shower is tomorrow in my home town, so I'm excited :) the first was nice and she got a ton of outfits and diapers, but not a whole lot of the other necessities. If she were to come tomorrow, we wouldn't be prepared... No car seat, no bottles, no diaper bag... I made a list of requirements that we can not leave the metro area without. So what we don't receive at the party, we'll shop for tomorrow:) heck, I mIght just even manage to have my hospital bag packed before labor sets in:)


----------



## Pussy Galore

Happy 1st of May ladies... :happydance:

I hope all of you that were cleaning at 2am are all tucked up in bed fast asleep now!? :haha:


----------



## muddles

I'm up! Definitely not cleaning though, just enjoying cuddles with my gorgeous boy who is sleeping on my chest! He wasn't so keen to sleep in his moses basket in the middle of the night though. :lol: Think i will develop a love of afternoon napping very soon. :lol:

For those who are seriously fed up that they will never go into labour i'm not sure if i was just lucky but here is what i did during late pregnancy-

-swimming 3x a week (until 38 weeks).
- Sitting on my gym ball as much as possible, rocking back and forth or side to side. His head was 2/5 engaged from 34 weeks but didn't engage anymore but must have put him in a good position for birth. 
- raspberry leaf tea 2 cups a day from 35 weeks, 3 cups a day from 36 weeks, 4 cups a day from 38 weeks. Remember i arrived at hospital to be checked as losing blood at 6:15am and not because i thought i was in proper labour. I had zero desire to push. Waters broke in hospital car park, i walked into labour ward and less than 10 mins later i was pushing, my body took over and the urge came from nowhere! he was here at 6:49am! Not sure id have so much RLT next time though as it was scarily quick!

Was having period type pains for the past couple of weeks and lots of braxton hicks for a few weeks. Guess they must have been doing something! Have faith girls, on Wednesday evening i spoke to my mum on phone around 8pm then went to Asda for a wander and had absolutely zero idea that less than 12 hours later i'd have my baby in my arms! Phoned my mum just after he was born and she didn't believe me that he was here, so much so that she hasd to come to our house to check on her way to work in the afternoon!

Congrats to Jolou, will update page 1 properly once i see an update from her.


----------



## Windmills

Muddles, congratulations again, he's so handsome. I'm now beginning to wonder about starting RLT, although I think it's too late!
I neeeeed more sleep! That is all, I'm going back to bed :lol:


----------



## maybebaby3

jo - congrats!

PG - glad your scan went well

H&F - u must be relieved that the exam is now over! hope u r feeling better 2day!

sarah - wow u r seriously nesting

katie - glad 2 hear your LO is moving around!

marta - glad u r happy about weight gain and hope that LO stays put 4 your photos!

oh didnt come home last night. stayed at his mums. he text me 2 call him when i woke up so guess i better do that. i had pains yesterday but they seem 2 have subsided. i weighed myself 2day and lost half a kilo. i'm sure it doesnt really matter as still put on a total of just under 12kg but it's surely the stress thats done it.


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning! 

Well im up, sort of! after my cleaning last night I ache alot today but i'm in a very positive mood today and have decided to enjoy the next few days. Little miss will put in an appearence when she feels good and ready, so jelous of all the ladies who alrwady have their LO's but soon we all will! 

Well my mum is coming over today for a bit and then I will get back to the cleaning! 

Hope everyone has a lovely day! x x x


----------



## maybebaby3

don't do 2 much strenuous stuff h&f! the amount u have done already by the sounds of it must mean that your house is spotless. i have put on a wash 2day but that is it. i feel i must do something after i make myself a cup of RLT though!


----------



## hope&faith09

House definately isnt spotless! ... Because we moved not very long ago we have still been unpacking things and sorting thru stuff! Although the house does look 100% better than it did before I started! Is it sad I am excited about cleaning!


----------



## maybebaby3

lol! i hate cleaning bu i do get a sense of satisfaction when it's done! waiting 4 my RLT 2 cool down so i can drink it and then will either tackle the mountain of ironing or clean the kitchen, dishwasher needs unloading/reloading. oh at his mums still and not sure when he's coming back. he sounds in a better mood 2day but i bet it doesnt last.


----------



## bexxie

Muddles-congrats!

I second the RLT I wasputting 3 bags in a cup had two cups worth on the Friday,had Harry Sunday in 31 mins is a shock eh?

As for moses Harry did that first two nights so I rolled two towels up either side of him and layed him down he felt snug and is now fine,I put myn on their sides but being a new mum I wouldnt expect you to feel comfy doing that,but I prefer it.

All these babies popping out I cant keep up
xx


----------



## Janny Wanny

16 babies :0

morning all..... well may is finally here! how u all feel??


----------



## Sarahwoo

'Morning' all!!! Well its only 50 mins off been morning:haha: I think us middle of the night cleaners deserve a lay in today lol!!

Well I went to bed at about two I think, then read until about half four, then fell asleep but literally woke up every hour and a half needing a wee. Argh!! And my SPD hurts soooo much :cry: Still, feeling nice and positive - I[m determind to stay positive no matter how uncomfy I get, we're so lucky to get to this point and we are sooooo close to meeting our babies!! So I'm determind to enjoy however long I've got left of my pregnancy no matter what!!

So far this morning I haven't done much, had a shower, cleaned around in the kitchen - again!!! My sister is calling in today, she lives in London and I haven't seen her since Christmas so that will be nice. I've got some ironing to do, and a few other bits and bobs but I'm hoping I might actually make myself put my feet up a bit! I've been having some pretty painful BH so I actually don't feel like doing too much at the mo.

Oh, and on the subject of RLT . . . I think I'm going to limit myself to two cups a day . . . I'm getting worried about having a super quick labour while hubby is at work and him missing it all!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

u r right sarah about enjoying what's left of the pregnancy! u never know labour could start 2moro.........or 2day!!!


----------



## LogansMama

About RLT and EPO == I was using both religously... drinking 4 cups a day the last few weeks, and taking 4 epos a day too (inserting 1 at bedtime too). The RLT obviously never helped me since I never dilated past 2cm, but I know the EPO helped. With DS#1 I never softened up or effaced at all. This time I was 90% effaced after 12 hours in labor... so I really think thats totally due to the EPO. Cause like I said - with #1 - I never dilated OR effaced. This time I did efface at least!


----------



## modo

Wow Lara310809 had her baby. Congrats to her :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

yep another may baby, though not really as she was born in april. we dont have any babies actually born in may yet do we?


----------



## muddles

bexxie said:


> Muddles-congrats!
> 
> I second the RLT I wasputting 3 bags in a cup had two cups worth on the Friday,had Harry Sunday in 31 mins is a shock eh?
> 
> As for moses Harry did that first two nights so I rolled two towels up either side of him and layed him down he felt snug and is now fine,I put myn on their sides but being a new mum I wouldnt expect you to feel comfy doing that,but I prefer it.
> 
> All these babies popping out I cant keep up
> xx

Thanks for the tip about towels either side as we tried swaddling but he likes his arms free.


----------



## Windmills

maybebaby3 said:


> yep another may baby, though not really as she was born in april. we dont have any babies actually born in may yet do we?

I think a certain late night cleaner is going to be pretty soon, next couple of days I'd say! Don't want to jinx her any more than necessary though..


----------



## maybebaby3

u may be right katie! i wonder which one of us will actually have the 1st proper born in may baby? bet it's not me!!! have a feeling will go over, though i dont actually mind that. oh has still not come back since yesterday afternoon so i am making pizza 4 erin and myself as i am so not in the frame of mind 2 whip up anything more exotic. to top it off his fone is out of battery.


----------



## LogansMama

maybe - I hope your dh comes around for you. It sucks that he is acting like this at such a time....... grrr. I'm mad for you!


----------



## jolou

Just a quickie whilst I have time on my phone!
Long morning yesterday so i'l explain when i'm home but ended up goin down for section at 12 and harrison was born at 12.51pm weighing 9llb1oz! Total shocker there! Lol and measured 51cm. Has lots of black hair too!
I'l post more when i'm home and a pic!


----------



## maybebaby3

jolou - wow wot a great weight!!! Glad allwent well and cant wait 2 c some pics!

logansmama - thanks but it's not looking likely at the mo. he's been at his mum's since 3.30pm yesterday and it's now nearly 8pm and still no sign of him or any calls. we shall see.


----------



## LogansMama

Maybebaby - Maybe once the baby is here - and he realizes that things aren't that different than they were with 2 kids... maybe then he'll chill out a little bit!


----------



## maybebaby3

i'm worried that the arrival will only make things worse. i am trying not 2 stress out 4 the sake of LO. also i started crying and erin was really concerned and it's not really fair 2 worry a 2yr old like that. i bet he comes home really late 2night (if at all) and then will get pissed off with me 4 wanting 2 go 2 bed at say 11pm or midnight!


----------



## LogansMama

Jolou - Congrats! Hope you are feeling well. The first day or two suck... take advantage of the pain killers!


----------



## LogansMama

maybe - I saw screw it. I would just stop bothering with him for now. Don't even talk to him unless you absolutely have to. Don't call him. Don't even say hello when he gets back. You need to look after yourself now... not him. Let him stay at his moms if he needs to be mothered! (sorry - that was such un-asked for advice. Feel free to ignore me)


----------



## laura4disney

COngrats Jolou!!! Hope you're well!!!!

Maybe - Hope your OH sorts his head out!!!!

The period type pains have started again but i think i could be like this for weeks, never mind, she'll come when she's ready i guess!

Hope you're all well!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

laura - isnt it annoying how the pains come and go? i was so scared that i was going 2 go in2 labour last night as i was having pains and on my own and oh didnt answer text about the pains as he'd left his phone on his parents balcony and only saw the text an hour later.


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations again Jo! And about his weight.. You did say for ages that you felt/looked massive, now you know why! xxx


----------



## laura4disney

maybebaby3 said:


> laura - isnt it annoying how the pains come and go? i was so scared that i was going 2 go in2 labour last night as i was having pains and on my own and oh didnt answer text about the pains as he'd left his phone on his parents balcony and only saw the text an hour later.

Yeah it is, i think when i go into labour i wont believe it until her head is hanging out!! :haha:

Hope that you are ok, it's not fair what he is doing to you right now, pregnancy is hard enough without having to worry about other people!!! Sending you hugs!!!:hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies!

Well I have had a lovely day - saw my mum this morning and went out for lunch. Just had some lovely dinner and now settling down to watch some tv while sorting out the curtains with oh. not sure why i enjoyed walking round sainsburys so much but i have had a really great day. 

Maybebaby - try not to stress too much, im sure you are a really strong woman and things will work out one way.

I had some periody pains earlier but think it may all just be linked to other things so just going to chill out and enjoy myself and the pregnancy. Although we had people door knocking again today but only on the houses that look empty so we think they are upto something which makes me a bit jittery. 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## modo

Jolou congrats!!! It's great to hear from you hon :)

Maybebaby I agree with LM. You need to focus on yourself right now -- not him 

H&F glad you enjoyed yourself today!

As for me I am going to bed right now. All the nights of bad sleeping have caught up w/me and I am exhausted. 

Goodnight ladies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LolaAnn

Night night modo!

Wow well done on the big bubby JoLou!!

Hope the rest of you are well.. I've been having a few period pains but my baby is not at all engaged so kinda weird. I'm hoping he will stay in for ages more please!!


----------



## lunarsea

Its finally may! :happydance:

I want to meet my LO already :/


I don't usually participate in here, but I think I will now that its getting so close.
So hello, ladies!


----------



## babyhope

Congrats Jo!!!!!!!!!!! Such a big boy! 

It's MAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I still have so much cleaning to do before baby gets here but I feel ready for him:cloud9:


----------



## lunarsea

babyhope said:


> It's MAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I still have so much cleaning to do before baby gets here but I feel ready for him:cloud9:



I cleaned everything, but then I kind of made it messy again...:blush: :haha:
So, hope my nesting kicks in again so I can get it done before he arrives!


----------



## grumpygal76

YAY MAY is here!!!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Evening All!

Welcome to the May Babies thread Lunarsea!!!

Jolou wow - what a good size Harrison is!! Hope you get to come home soon, looking forward to seeing piccies :)

MaybeBaby how are you hon? LogansMamas advice is pretty spot on IMO . . . . though its on a much, much, much lesser scale when ever hubby has the sulks I just ignore him. Some times its sooooo hard but I just let him get on with it, and generally he comes around and just acts a bit sheepish, he knows when he's been a big baby lol! Speak to him completely normally if he speaks to you, offer to make him a cuppa if you are making one for yourself etc, but other than that just ignore him - no text etc if he goes out, just pretend he's not there. It's hard but it might just work to improve things a bit? Big hugs honey xx

H&F glad you had such a good day :)

So do we have any actual May babies yet????

Well I have had a nice day, just my usual obsessive cleaning lol!!! My sister and her hubby came up which was really nice. I also got some more 'list jobs' done - yay!! And I sorted out all our paperwork etc and spent hours shredding old bills etc - I now have two black bin liners full of shredded paper lol!!! I can't believe there was so much!! Well it wasn't so much when it was sheets, but wow it takes up a lot of room when its in little bits!!

I've got awful back ache again and still getting painful BH and period pains. I guess this is whats to be expected for the next few weeks though, by the time I go into labour I am going to be soooooo ready for this baby to come out!!!!!

Oh, another thing I did today - I set up our gro-egg temperature thing in our room, since that will be where baby is sleeping, I just wanted to see if generally speaking its the right temperature, pus I can pracise making it warmer / cooler. Do I sound completely wierd and obsessive lol!!!!


----------



## laura4disney

SarahWoo - That's not weird or obsessive, i think its a good idea, think i should do the same really!!!!


----------



## lunarsea

Sarahwoo said:


> Evening All!
> 
> I've got awful back ache again and still getting painful BH and period pains. I guess this is whats to be expected for the next few weeks though, by the time I go into labour I am going to be soooooo ready for this baby to come out!!!!!


Same here, these BH & cramps are getting on my last nerve, but I'm dealing with it because I've only got (hopefully less and not more than) 11 days left of this crap, I know its worth it in the end, but jeez, I can't deal with it right now :haha:


----------



## abz

howdy everyone.

congratulations jo :D harrison was a good size then :D can't wait to see pics :D enough grinning from me now :D

hope things don't get too stressful for you tonight maybe honey.

can't believe i will have a baby THIS MONTH!! unless she's late of course, given i'm due on the 24th. i keep thinking it could be any day now though... want to finish off packing my hospital bag and the baby's bag too. have most of the stuff for mine other than toiletries which i'd grab on the way out anyways i think, but haven't packed any of the baby's clothes. i haven't sorted them yet. we had loads given and they are all still in boxes not in size order or anything. so will have to sort that i think. especially since the mw agreed that she's probably going to be quite small. and everything i've bought is 0-3 months pretty much. have a few newborn things. so will have to find them out and any small given things too, ha. 

keep getting so nervous. want to meet her but any twinge i feel i just think 'not now. i'm not ready!!' ha. 

might be going to ikea tomorrow to show thomas the sofa i think we should get, ha.

abz xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

laura4disney said:


> SarahWoo - That's not weird or obsessive, i think its a good idea, think i should do the same really!!!!

Thanks Laura . . . I do worry that I'm going a bit OTT with all my prep now lol!! I get all giddy setting stuff up though, its very exciting!! It makes it all so real . . . . I was looking at my car seat earlier thinking OMG - there is going to be a baby in there!!! OUR baby!!! :haha:

Lunarsea it does get a bit much sometimes doesnt it! I'm absolutely determind to stay positive though - no matter what I AM going to enjoy these last few weeks! I feel so lucky . . . I can't quite believe we're almost there! So no matter how uncomfy I get I'm going to keep smiling, its such a blessing :)

Abz Enjoy sorting the baby clothes - I loved that job :) I organised everything into size and neutral / boys (which is hidden away out of the sight of prying eyes lol!!) and I loved it, I'll come and do yours if you like, haha!!


----------



## Windmills

I seem to be getting more and more hysterical as this pregnancy progresses! It feels like everything is getting on my last (very frayed) nerve, and it's taking a lot of effort to not scream and shout at everyone. 
Today I nearly cried in Tesco because they had no scrubbing brushes, and I need two for my cleaning plans.. Spent the afternoon wire wool/sugar soaping the wooden garden furniture, just need to sand it all down tomorrow to try and get the colour even and then going to put the varnishy oil stuff on. I feel like such a man! :lol: I'm not tired now, so thinking about cleaning the grout between the tiles in the shower.. The woodwork downstairs could do with a clean too. It's interesting/stressful that the only room I'm trying not to think about cleaning is my bedroom. Vinny's clothes are all piled in a corner next to my wardrobe, because there is NO room in my wardrobes, and he doesn't actually live here. He broke his washing machine and I offered to wash them for him- he hasn't been home since!
Oh I'm so rambly.


----------



## hope&faith09

Why am I still awake!!! I only had a couple of hours last night and have been busy all and Im shatered but all I can think about is cleaning this house! Anyway how is everyone else doing tonight? Hope everyone is well ... cant wait to meet some May babies


----------



## Windmills

Me either! I can't wait to find out who the first May mummy is.. I'll bet someone from the list on the first page has given birth today, just no regulars! 
Sarah, you just reminded me to buy one of those egg thermometers :blush:


----------



## hope&faith09

Katie - im feeling the same so over emotional - like i was saying earlier it looks like we had some dodgy people down our road earlier trying to work out which houses were empty, this would normally make me feel a little on edge but at the moment its making me feel completly hysterical - cant sleep just incase something happens.


----------



## Sarahwoo

This is becoming a habit ladies!!!!!

I am not tired at all - yet exactly like you say H&F I really, really should be! I slept for about five hours last night - waking up about four times inbetween for wees lol!!! I've been busy today, I haven't napped at all, yet it feels like about 8pm. Argh!!


----------



## Windmills

:( I get like that now too, and I'm so twitchy when Vinny is late home from work, I convince myself something awful has happened to him when he was locking up! He fell asleep at work last night, and I was on the verge of phoning the hospital when I decided to go down to the pub and see if he was there- he was! Asleep on a sofa :dohh:


----------



## Sarahwoo

I was soooooo emotional / hormonal a week or so ago but I feel much better now . . . now I'm just some kind of cleaning / organising nutter!!

Katie the eggs are sooo cute! I saw them on sale somewhere too the other day . . . I'm trying to remember where for you!!!


----------



## Windmills

Ooh, Sarah, I hate that! Last night I felt like every time I lay down I had to get up for a wee, and then it wasn't even a proper wee, it was a little mouse one! Grr it's getting old fast!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Haha, little mouse wees is all I do now lol!!!! Its soooo annoying - I think I need to wee soooooooooo bad, get there and its the worlds smallest wee. On the plus side, if I ever didn't make it to the loo at least it wouldn't be a major incident!! :haha:


----------



## hope&faith09

The littel wees are the worst! ... you feel desperate to go and cant sleep unless you get up but then you go there is only the tinyest bit! I cant wait till the regulars start popping out babies and hearing all about it! 

I think I am turning into a cleaning freak! I refuse to let myself clean tonight tho!


----------



## hope&faith09

Just noticed ACDmommy has had a baby girl too .. so thats another May baby!


----------



## Windmills

:rofl: Every cloud has a silver lining and all that! 
H&F- Facebook, you sooo don't look how I imagined you! I thought you'd be dark for some reason! 
And Sarah, if you have FB, inbox me your name please? I want you both fully stalkable as your due dates approach! :lol:


----------



## Windmills

Ooh me neither, I wonder whose next :happydance: Going to go and check the list for due dates!


----------



## Sarahwoo

I think I'm going to hold off cleaning tonight too H&F . . . fight it lol!!! My back hurts too much, I'm sure I shouldn't be doing too much when its like this.

I have just put some washing in though . . . . its one of hubbys stupidly expensive t-shirts . . . its hand wash and I can't be bothered to hand wash it, so I'm trying out the hand wash cycle on my machine. If it all goes wrong i'll be burning the evidence in the garden shortly lol!!!!!


----------



## Windmills

:lol: I am the worst at washing clothes EVER. Seriously. I'm scared to wash the baby's clothes in case I destroy them!


----------



## hope&faith09

Ha ha my facebook photos - I look like a drunken idiot on a number of them! I think there are still about 30 people infront of me on the list ... well more time for cleaning!


----------



## Sarahwoo

I've PM'ed you Katie :)

I love washing clothes . . . I love the smell when I've got the washer and the dryer on! I'm washing EVERYTHING at the moment . . . the cats are even looking worried lol!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Phew - T Shirt is out of the washing machine and looks okay!! Phew!!


----------



## Windmills

Washing is my least favourite job my miles. I'd rather do 2 weeks worth of washing up by hand than have to wash clothes- I thinkb because I'm paranoid about destroying them!


----------



## insomnimama

y'all are nuts :rofl: All I want to do is sleep.


----------



## Sarahwoo

How do you destroy them katie?? I've shrunk a few things (usually hubbys - I hide them in the rubbish and he forgets he ever had them!!!) but only the odd thing. You can't go wrong really - be brave lol!!!


----------



## Windmills

Just shrinking them really, Vinny goes mad :lol: Although I did have a phase of shredding things, not convinced I can take the blame for that though, the washing machine had a mind of it's own! It ate my 2 favourite pairs of tights and spat them out in winter, I was so upset!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Haha, yeah hubby would go mad if he knew I'd shrunk stuff . . . what he doesn't know and all that!! Its very rare though, usually a jumper that snook into the wrong wash!

I'm pretty sure you can't be blamed for a crazy clothes shredding machine though!! Sounds evil!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

insomnimama we are all crazy . . . we are trying to fight it but I think we've just given up :)


----------



## Windmills

It's vicious I tell you!
Ooh I've got myself into a position I can't really get out of without dislocating a hip. This is bad!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Argh I HATE that!!!!


----------



## insomnimama

My OH wishes I was your kind of crazy :rofl:


----------



## Windmills

I think when H&F here the conversation has a bit more substance, hmm! Or maybe we really are just going crazy? xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

I think we're just going crazy. Do you think H&F gave in and went cleaning?

I've got a sponge obsession at the moment too . . . its quite bizzare!!!!!! There was a thread about it a few weeks ago though so I know I'm not alone lol!!!


----------



## Windmills

It faintly amuses me when girls are about 20 weeks and saying 'Oh I haven't got stretchmarks, I've escaped them' 
MUAHA. You could be in for a surprise in a few months! 
I'm getting horrible horrible stretchmarks on my hips, I got them on my legs around 25 weeks aswell and soo self concious about them. It must be due to hormones aswell because I really haven't gained that much in like, my calves.. But they're still there! Interested to know, has anyone actually got this far without any?


----------



## Windmills

I think she might of! She's not online on FB, I suspect she's sneaked off to clean!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Stretchies . . . I have one, and its ikkle, kind of near my hip. I'm sure I'm going to wake up one morning and be covered in them!!

I have no idea how I don't have more - and I look very carefully for them!!


----------



## Windmills

Ooh you bitch! :lol:


----------



## Sarahwoo

I know, like I said I really don't know how I've done it and I am soooo sure they will all catch up with me at once!!


----------



## Windmills

I've given up looking for them, I can't even remember which are new and which are old I've got so many! I'm hoping they fade fast, we're supposed to be going away around xmas time and there's no way I'm wearing shorts or anything like this!


----------



## Sarahwoo

They will fade :) Get the bio oil on em, they will be gone for Crimbo :)

How much weight do you think you've put on? I think I've put on about 12kg, I was about 55kg before, now I'm about 67kg. It's all been on my bump but in the last few weeks its definetly on my bum aswell lol!!


----------



## Windmills

I've actually got no idea, I don't weigh myself ever! I've had a 'food problem' for years and years and pregnancy has made me deal with it, which I'm SO happy about.. Still don't risk the scales though :lol:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Good on you!!!! I avioided them too and then the midwife made me get weighed - grrr!! I closed my eyes but she said what it was and wrote it in my notes, so there was no avoiding it lol!!!

Where are you hoping to go on hols?


----------



## Windmills

Hmm, not sure.. Vinny is being silly and saying the Carribean, I think the Canaries is a lot more realistic considering LO will be 6 months old! I'm after getting a villa with family, but my Mum is a teacher so only gets the school holidays.. and October half term is too close to my sister's due date apparently :( 
Have you started thinking about when you'll be brave enough to go on holiday? I'm nervous already, it's bad enough that I'm going to be responsible for a child in my normal surroundings, never mind in a whole other country :blush:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Oohhh Carribean would be lovely but I have to agree with you - canaries sounds more realisic with LO.

I doubt we'll brave a non-uk holiday for a good while TBH! We usually have a week away in September so we might go to Cornwall or something . . . just hire a cottage and drive down. I did think about going with my parents though - for several reasons - 1) babysitters lol!! 2) we'd take two cars so there would be more room for all the stuff!!!! 

We'd love to go back to Vegas but not with LO, so that'll be a good few years yet since hubby wants another baby asap after this one - eek!!


----------



## Windmills

Ooh, no more babies for me for a looong time! I'm planning to do uni first and get my career going before we have another one, so 5+ years! If I left it up to Vinny though, I'd be having another one almost straight away :lol: Men! 
I've never been to the US, Vinny used to live in Florida though and has loads of friends there, so that's definitely on our list of places to go.. I'd like to wait until Daisy is old enough to enjoy Disney properly though :cloud9:


----------



## Sarahwoo

OOhhhhh that would be fun, its great when you know 'locals' :) !! We've already said we'll have to do the Disney thing too, its got to be done lol!!

What are you going to study at uni? I did Public Relations, never really used my degree though:wacko:

Hope you don't mind me asking . . is Vinny older than you?


----------



## Windmills

Yeah, I'm 20 in 3 weeks, he's 35! I'm guessing it's the FB pics that gave it away?  
I really want to do either childrens nursing or midwifery.. Depending on what I can get a place on!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Yeah they did . . . hubby is 12 years older than me though so just a few things you said made me wonder :) I'm 29, he's 41 the old bugger :)

Both nursing or midwifery sound fab! I might re-train at some point, I kind of gave up my 'career' cos it was sooo stressful with my job and hubbys since his job is pretty full on and demanding. I'd prefer to work for myself though - that was all taking off nicely when I got my BFP lol :) I'm sure I'll pick it up again at some point though.


----------



## Windmills

:lol: Well I'm going to go and try and get some sleep, although a certain nuisance will no doubt be back within the next couple of hours to wake me up and annoy me!
Good luck resisting the cleaning :kiss: xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Haha, night honey xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Sarah/Katie... how do you guys manage it!? I am shattered by about 8pm and usually in bed by 10pm (which is just as well since I can't seem to sleep past about 5am at the mo!!!)

Katie... I have no stretchies!! :smug: (although I am guessing there is still time!) No idea about weight gain though.. I'm too scared to get on the scales!!

I am 37 weeks today!! :happydance: (although my ticker doesn't agree with this statement at 6am apparently!!!)

... and we are supposed to be having friends round for a BBQ and to watch the footy and it is forecast heavy rain!! :dohh:


----------



## Smidge

i have been woken up by period like pains so i am sat on my sofa wrapped in a massive blanket with a cup of tea and i think i might just stay like this all day!


----------



## hope&faith09

morning all! Im 39 weeks today! am I allowed to call myself heavily pregnant now? 

Katie / Sarah - how random are your conversations! aww Katie you and Vinny have the same age gap as me and Dave! I didnt clean last night but didnt get much sleep with the constant need to pee! On the subject of stretch marks I have got quite a few now ... but hoping they will fade afterwards! 

Smidge - Hope this is the start of something for you enjoy a nice relaxing day on the sofa! 

Well I feel nothing today! no twinges or anything so I am off to Ikea to buy some more units to put up in the living room so I can do some more tidying! LO is very quiet this morning but im sure she will perk up later! 

Hope everyone has a lovely day x x x


----------



## Cactusgirl

Ladies your late night chatter and cleaning is exhausting me - I might have to go for a lie down!!

Jolou - massive congratulations on Harrison!

Sarahwoo - I have done exactly the same with the gro-egg temperature thing!!

I am going to spend the day finishing what I can in the nursery. DH finished off all the furniture yesterday so going to put in all the clothes etc. 

Me and DH went out last night and had a lovely meal just in case this was our last weekend we could do it without a sitter!! He was even asking what we were going to do about curtains/light fitting for the nursery - him talking about baby soft furnishings?! Never thought I would see the day!

Hope you all have a lovely Sunday!
x


----------



## Cactusgirl

By the way am I the only one that has does this? I have spent that last goodness knows how long checking the loo paper for blood and now I am looking for mucus?!

How pleasant!!


----------



## modo

Boo its raining! I am watching Dirty Dancing with DH.

"I carried a watermelon"

"_I carried a watermelon!_"

Ok I'll catch up on the everyone's posts now.


----------



## Windmills

Ah, age gaps seem to be pretty common in here then :). Unlike stretchmarks- I think I've got all yours as well ads my own, no fair :lol:
I've decided I have an urgent need for a crib :blush: I wanted a Leipold made to order one, but the woman in the shop said I've got no chance until July, grr. Now looking for a swinging one with drapes :happydance: 
H&F- I feel the same way, when someone refers to me as heavily pregnant I'm like nook, I'm only 37 weeks. And then realise they might be right :dohh:
it's kind of hit me this morning that Im due in 2 weeks and 5 days.. Nowhere near as close as some of you though!!


----------



## Windmills

CG- I so do that too! I'm glad I'm not a freak :lol:
modo- I love love love dirty dancing, it's one of my favourite ever films! My OH thinks he looks like Patrick Swayze, he's sadly mistaken, but occasionally people tell him he does which makes it a lot worse!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Morning All!

PG Yay for 37 weeks!!!! :happydance::happydance: It sounds like you are just the other way around re sleep . . . I finally got to sleep at about 2am, woke up at 6 and couldn't sleep again! I ended up getting up for a bit and then hubby dragged me back to bed and I've had a few more hours, but some days I can happily sleep till about 1pm if I'm lucky lol!! Enjoy your BBQ, hope the rain holds off!!!

Smidge I feel a bit like that today, it seems like ages since I had a proper sofa day! I just need to resist the cleaning .. . . . 

H&F If you're not heavily pregnant now I don't know when you are lol!!!!! Enjoy Ikea :)

CG I'm glad Im not the only one who has the gro-egg set up, its strangely adictive!!!! Our bedroom temp seems baby friendly so far - thank goodness!! I do exactly the same with the loo paper, you're not alone lol!! 

Katie and I really did have some random posting last night lol, but it kept us from cleaning so thats the main thing :haha:

Well I'm tucked up on the sofa watching Badminton Horse Trials, no plans for today really so I think I'll stay here as long as I can :) The ironing really can wait until tomorrow can't it?????


----------



## modo

Dirty Dancing just finished and I' m going to try and get back to sleep. I barely managed to get any last night despite going to bed early :(

Do you girls think 3 months is too early for LO to travel? I was three weeks old when I first went on a plane but the situation was not ideal and my parents were escaping the country on the last flight out (civil war - - our plane was being shot at!).

My parents live in Dubai and I have not had a proper holiday in _ages_ (over a year!) and so I could get a lot of help with him. 

DH is a year younger at 29 and I tell him that he should listen to me as I am older!


----------



## A3my

Hi everyone, I wrote a post out yesterday but it didnt seem to "post" :( doh. 

Its raining here - boo. Off to my mums for lunch though! :happydance:

My DH is one year older than me but we were in the same year at school - been together 14 years somehow! :haha:

I dont feel heavily pregnant - congrats on 39 weeks *H&F*! so close now. And congrats on 37 weeks *PG*

*CG* - glad you had a nice meal out x

wow *Modo* - glad you made it out on that plane when you were a baby! I took mine on a plane for the first time when they were 9 months and 2yrs and it was fine. We are going to the Vendee in France for a 2 week camping holiday when this one is 10 weeks old. DH isnt looking forward to the 5 hr car journey in France - or the tent with a baby but I'm looking forward to it :happydance:

Well have a lovely Sunday all xxx


----------



## insomnimama

We took insomnikid from South America to Canada at 6 months. It wasn't too hard, honestly. I think we used the sling quite a bit during the journey, so would definitely advocate that over stroller especially for younger babies. 

Have fun & enjoy your vacation Modo! :hugs:


----------



## Windmills

Happy 39 weeks H&F, if I didn't say it in my last post.. only a week til your due date!! 
And happy 37 weeks PG :kiss: I feel like we're so far behind everyone else :lol: 
On the holiday subject, people I've spoken to have actually said that the flight is more difficult as the baby gets older, they'll just sleep through most of it when they're tiny.. not sure how true that is, but I'd be willing to try this summer if Vinny could take the time off work!


----------



## LolaAnn

You will be fine flying then we were originally going to fly back to NZ (26hrs) when LO was 3wks but it never worked out - everyone said it would be fine and quite easy cos all they do then is sleep and feed. definatley easier than when they are say 9mo.


----------



## AyaChan

thought id add Suprisebbump_x had baby riley weighing 8lbbs 7oz today


----------



## L-C

Hi everyone, dirty dancing is the best film ever, might save that for in the week. DH is watching the footie this afternoon and is really keen for us to watch together - would rather watch paint dry. The tv's are set up so we all have to watch the same boo!

Glad you are all ok, I had a really grumpy day yesterday, was all excited as on leave, but to exhausted to do anything, which was really frustrating.

Definitely no nesting for me yet, want to but can't be bothered!

Cactusgirl - it's so funny you should say that I've been doing that for the past couple of days, but also feeling strange down there like I have been kicked in the fanny?? think this is normal?

Hope everyone has a good rest of the day!


----------



## modo

I didn't sleep :( Kept thinking about how my closet and drawers are such a mess and full of things I don't wear. Began to obsess. 

So I got some bin bags and started clearing out clothes that don't fit (like even after pregnancy I would be kidding myself!) and maternity clothes that are too wintery etc.

Starting to feel good about the progress when dog starts crying from crate downstairs (she is not allowed upstairs). I ignore her for as long as possible and keep working clearing out my closet. She gets really loud I can't concentrate and feel bad. 

So now I am downstairs and she is running around like a maniac. I feel so frustrated because I can do more :cry:

Where is DH? Sleeping :growlmad:

He clearly has no problem getting back to bed and I am the one with barely any sleep.

Not fair :growlmad:

End of whine!

Thanks for reading :hugs:


----------



## modo

AyaChan said:


> thought id add Suprisebbump_x had baby riley weighing 8lbbs 7oz today

Congrats Surprisebump :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## malpal

Hi all, firstly sorry but I haven't been able to catch up through the posts so I have no idea what has been happening! I'm actually in hospital as I was admitted this morning, I have been in excrutiating pain with me hips and pelvis since friday and yesterday I stopped being able to walk. Dh bought me in today, had the usual obs done and they have found that my bp is sky high. So they now don't care about the discomfort and are more concerned with my bp. Am being monitor through the day and night and a decsion will be made in the morning as to when to induce me. Dfingers crossed I'm not leaving here without my babies in my arms!!! Hope you are all well x x


----------



## LogansMama

malpal - feel better! will the spd just go away after the birth, or does it take a while? 
Keep us posted. I bet you have those babies by tomorrow! Good Luck!


----------



## muddles

Congrats to the new mummies. We now have some May babies who were born in May!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Malpal - good luck with everything in hospital. Good job you went in with the hip pain if your BP is so high.

Surprisebump - congrats!

Modo - I cannot see a problem with flying at 3months - I am considering it too in August. As the others said I would rather go then when they are not running around!!

L-C - I know what you mean about being kicked in the bits! It does feel tender down there!

I have had back ache all day and on off mild period pains. Have been bouncing on my ball and that seems to help! My ears feel really blocked as well as if I have been swimming and got water in them, just checked my book and it says it's one of the symptoms in 9th months! Very random!


----------



## laura4disney

:sleep:Wow i don't know how you girls can stay up so late!!!! I was shattered last night!!!!

Congrats to the new May Mummies, it's starting to get more real that our babies will be born this month!!!!:happydance::happydance:

CG- I'm constantly checking the loo role too, and always convinced i'm going to find something but never do, just feels like it :shrug:

Hope you're ok Malpal, and you get to leave hospital with your babies!!!:hugs:

We bought a new camera yesterday and didn't buy a memory card as i thought i had one at home that would fit, but it didn't fit. Last night i kept dreaming about buying a flipping memory card that first thing i made OH do this morning is come with me to buy one, without it you can only take 6 pictures and i kept thinking, if she comes now i can only have 6 pictures, i need a memory card!!!!:dohh:

Anyway got one now so all is good again!:happydance: I know i'm crazy! I can't be bothered today, watching about a boy, i love that film!! 

Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies, 

Well we went to ikea and bought some bits - some new units which I put togehter this afternoon. But im getting a little concerned havent felt little one move around much today not sure if I have felt her at all so I am thinking about giving the midwife a ring. I hate it when I feel so relaxed and then suddenly feel al stressed because she isnt wriggling. Not really sure what to do am supposed to be making dinner but dont feel like it atm. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## laura4disney

hope&faith09 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Well we went to ikea and bought some bits - some new units which I put togehter this afternoon. But im getting a little concerned havent felt little one move around much today not sure if I have felt her at all so I am thinking about giving the midwife a ring. I hate it when I feel so relaxed and then suddenly feel al stressed because she isnt wriggling. Not really sure what to do am supposed to be making dinner but dont feel like it atm.
> 
> How is everyone doing?

Hope your ok chicken!!! I hate when that happens, but if you're concerned call MW!!!:hugs: xx


----------



## Frufru

:hi: everyone.

I hope you are all having a good weekend. I have only had time to read this page so will try to catch up on all the previous posts later on.

Congratulations suprisebump :yipee:

Malpal It sounds like your LO's will be with you soon - hope everything goes ok for you :hugs:

LM my spd is a lot better after birthing Joni. I do still feel it but it is getting better all the time :thumbup:

CG those symptoms all sound like your body is gearing up for Che's arrival into the big wide world :mrgreen:

Modo I am sorry you have had a frustrating day :hugs:

L-C I never got the chance to nest and to be honest if I had the choice between nesting or being well-rested I would take the rest!

I had a lovely naked cuddle with Joni this morning :cloud9: and a really long snuggle this afternoon too. She is still taking her feeds of EBM by bottle, I keep offering the breast and can get her to latch sometimes but her success in latching is inconsistent and she just won't suck once she is on - I am hoping it is because she is still so little and it is too soon. I am just worried that she is not going to take to BF fully - I know it is not the end of the world if she doesn't as she is still getting my milk but I just really really want to BF from the booby.

Have felt really grumpy this afternoon following a call from someone to hubby to discuss custody arrangements for my sisters children - ok so it needs to be discussed but could it not have waited until after the weekend :shrug: also they pretty much glossed over the fact that, on top of losing my sister and having to deal with all the emotional upheaval and practical bureaucracy from this, we have had a premature baby in the last week :growlmad: I am quite aware of the sheer amount of "stuff" that needs to be sorted out but you would think people would be looking to cut me some slack :nope: Blah blah blah - moan over.

Right - Hubby has cooked us a lovely dinner of roast gammon and new potatoes and I need to go out to the garden and cut some purple sprouting brocoli to go with it.

:Hug: to all of you


----------



## Missy86

Frufru said:


> :hi: everyone.
> 
> I hope you are all having a good weekend. I have only had time to read this page so will try to catch up on all the previous posts later on.
> 
> Congratulations suprisebump :yipee:
> 
> Malpal It sounds like your LO's will be with you soon - hope everything goes ok for you :hugs:
> 
> LM my spd is a lot better after birthing Joni. I do still feel it but it is getting better all the time :thumbup:
> 
> CG those symptoms all sound like your body is gearing up for Che's arrival into the big wide world :mrgreen:
> 
> Modo I am sorry you have had a frustrating day :hugs:
> 
> L-C I never got the chance to nest and to be honest if I had the choice between nesting or being well-rested I would take the rest!
> 
> I had a lovely naked cuddle with Joni this morning :cloud9: and a really long snuggle this afternoon too. She is still taking her feeds of EBM by bottle, I keep offering the breast and can get her to latch sometimes but her success in latching is inconsistent and she just won't suck once she is on - I am hoping it is because she is still so little and it is too soon. I am just worried that she is not going to take to BF fully - I know it is not the end of the world if she doesn't as she is still getting my milk but I just really really want to BF from the booby.
> 
> Have felt really grumpy this afternoon following a call from someone to hubby to discuss custody arrangements for my sisters children - ok so it needs to be discussed but could it not have waited until after the weekend :shrug: also they pretty much glossed over the fact that, on top of losing my sister and having to deal with all the emotional upheaval and practical bureaucracy from this, we have had a premature baby in the last week :growlmad: I am quite aware of the sheer amount of "stuff" that needs to be sorted out but you would think people would be looking to cut me some slack :nope: Blah blah blah - moan over.
> 
> Right - Hubby has cooked us a lovely dinner of roast gammon and new potatoes and I need to go out to the garden and cut some purple sprouting brocoli to go with it.
> 
> :Hug: to all of you

I am really happy u and baby are ok hun :hugs:


----------



## Windmills

H&F - If you're worried call the MW :kiss: My money's still on you..! 
Frufru - People can be so inconsiderate :( glad you and Joni are doing well xx
CG - Sounds like you could be getting somewhere pretty soon! Fingers Xd for you!


----------



## babyhope

Cactusgirl said:


> By the way am I the only one that has does this? I have spent that last goodness knows how long checking the loo paper for blood and now I am looking for mucus?!
> 
> How pleasant!!

Cactusgirl I check EVERYTIME I go to the restroom:haha: And I go to the restroom alot!!!


----------



## Windmills

Malpal - I hope they don't leave you in pain much longer :hugs: Fingers Xd they decide to induce you a little bit earlier than planned xx


----------



## Windmills

I've just been for a lovely Mexican with Vinny, and I'm exhausted! He's gone for a sleep before he goes back to work, I don't want to lie down though because I won't get up again :blush: Been getting a horrible pain in the bottom of my back/my bum, thinking it's my sciatic nerve because it's making me limp when it comes on :shrug:


----------



## laura4disney

Mmmmm Mexican!!! Sounds good!!!

I've come over feeling all crap, feel sick, OH is making some tea but i'm not sure if i can eat it, feel really nauseaus and the need to go the loo too - sorry tmi!!!


----------



## laura4disney

Now the crazy hormones have definitely got me, just started crying beacuse a girl got voted off of Over the Rainbow, Oh my!!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Evening Ladies!

Hope you're all okay :)

Well I've had an eventful afternoon . . . in hospital - no baby yet though and I'm home again now.

Basically (warning - maybe TMI :)) when I got up today there was a bit of a 'gush' when I stood up, I went back to bed for a few hours and when I got up again, it happened again. I then lay on the sofa for a while - and it happened again! It was just like water, so though I presumed it would be discharge it got me wondering and worrying about my waters trickling and everything I could find online said to get checked out. I ended up phoning the on-call midwife (who is based at the hospital) just to ask for advice, I kept thinking if I do nothing and something happens to baby I'll never forgive myself. So midwife said to go in and get checked, I woke hubby up and told him and he went into 'OMG' mode rushing around like a loon and getting all excited lol!! Bless him, he was soooo excited even though I kept telling him it would be nothing!! 

So we went down and got checked over, we were there about three hours in the end but everything is fine, they were happy that it wasn't my waters (just very, very watery discharge) and I'm not dilated or anything so all is good. I was also able to chat to the midwife about measuring small at my last appointment - she measured me and it also came up small so the doctor came and gave me a good check over, he said it was most likely a combination of baby been engaged and the fact that I'm quite small myself - he said baby does feel on the small side but in preportion to my size so nothing to be worried about - everything else is fine :)

So, although it was nothing (and I felt a bit daft) I'm still so glad I went in, it stops me worrying and they were soooo nice. I'm also feeling much better about my measurements and thngs. It was also really sweet to see how excited hubby got, and to have a bit of a trial run lol!!

I just can't wait for baby to arrive now!!

So I'm going to have a quick tidy around in a minute and then put my feet up for the evening :) 

Hope everyone else is okay!!


----------



## Windmills

I cried too Laura! :cry:
Has anyone seen the Vodafone advert where the girl phones her Dad? I cried SO much watching that before :blush:


----------



## Windmills

:hugs: Glad everything was ok Sarah, hopefully you'll get your real turn soon :) xx


----------



## MartaMi

Sorry girls for not reading or answering but I'm so tired that think I'm going to fall asleep behind the computer. Just wanted to say that start giving birth, it's May and that is my favourite month.

Good night everybody :sleep:


----------



## modo

Glad everything is ok Sarah!


----------



## laura4disney

Windmills said:


> I cried too Laura! :cry:
> Has anyone seen the Vodafone advert where the girl phones her Dad? I cried SO much watching that before :blush:


Yup and that advert for John Lewis, where she starts as a baby and grows up :cry: I'm an emotional wreck, it's official :dohh:


Glad everything is ok Sarah!!!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Thanks girls :flower:

The bad thing is that when they said to go in my first thought was all the jobs I want to get done!! Bloody nesting!! :haha:


----------



## laura4disney

:dohh:


Sarahwoo said:


> Thanks girls :flower:
> 
> The bad thing is that when they said to go in my first thought was all the jobs I want to get done!! Bloody nesting!! :haha:

:haha::haha: Hehe That's about right!


----------



## Windmills

:rofl: That doesn't surprise me in the slightest!!


----------



## laura4disney

I dont think i will sleep tonight, i had a 3 hour sleep at lunch time!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

laura4disney said:


> I dont think i will sleep tonight, i had a 3 hour sleep at lunch time!!

Tell me about it . . . I had a lovely snooze in the hospital!! I've pretty much snoozed all bloomin day, just doing some ironing so that might make me a bit tired, more likely it'll just make me want to clean the bathroom though :haha:

Does this nesting thing just dissapear when our babies are born? Everyone says oohhh everyone expects you to have a messy house with a newborn - but I couldn't cope with a messy house at the moment - do you think we have our babies and just stop been house proud for a while?


----------



## laura4disney

Ooo i'm not sure, i don't like the thought of people coming over and having a messy house, maybe it sticks with some people!!! Guess we will find out soon!! xx


----------



## Windmills

Ooh I'm lucky in that respect- I'll be staying at my Mum's until Julyish, so if I don't have the energy/time to clean, she'll still do it.. :wohoo:


----------



## laura4disney

My mum wants to come and stay when OH goes back to work, might let her she's a bit of a Monica and likes everything to be spotless!!!


----------



## Windmills

:lol: Mine too, but so am I :blush: My OH drives me mad, he's SO messy it's unbelievable!


----------



## hope&faith09

Evening Ladies! 

Well I rang the midwife and she said to go straight up so have spent some time on the monitor and everything seems fine but they want to send me for a scan which will be either tomorrow or Tuesday to check growth and blood flow etc so fingers crossed everything will be ok. 

Me and Dave then argued - basically he is supposed to be taking his son out for the day tomorrow which I said was fine he should still go but he had this stupid face on him like everything i was doing was an inconvinence - he was like well how will you get to the scan and I said I would get in my car and drive! Then my mum rang and asked if he was cancelling seeing his son and I said I didnt know which made her annoyed coz she thinks he should be here with me. ... Im only pregnant, i can still do things for myself. 

Now im really annoyed, and it doesnt look like baby is coming anytime soon! 

Sorry for the rant im just feeling fed up. Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## Windmills

:hugs: :hugs: Glad everything was fine, good luck with the scan, and I agree with you- if you want him to cancel then it'd be a different matter, but if you're happy to go on your own then why not? :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Because I dont even know when the scan will be until they ring me tomorrow it seems odd for everyone to cancel their plans - I would like him to come with me because I dont really want to go alone. hmm I will leave it up to him!


----------



## Windmills

Hmm, I'd wait until they phone you and let you know when it is then :kiss: It'd be silly to cancel seeing his son now incase they say Tuesday!


----------



## hope&faith09

Yeah thats what I said ... i guess im all over hormonal today! 

Sarah - glad everything is ok, sorry you have had a stressful day! Hopefully tomorrow will be nice and relaxing! 

x x x


----------



## modo

H&F :hugs: Good luck tomorrow


----------



## A3my

evening all

*Sarahwoo and H&F* - :thumbup: for getting seen and great news LOs are OK. Good luck for your scan H&F. 

*CG* - I see you are 38 weeks today! congrats :happydance:

*Malpal* - Sorry to hear you've been in such agony. Hope you get those babies in your arms soon xx :hugs:

my brain is defunct - cant remember who is was that said they cried to an advert that I cant remember what its for :dohh: but I know the advert and it made me cry too. that probably makes no sense :nope: :dohh:

Well I had a lovely meal at my mums and got to see my sister who is 20 weeks preg now :happydance: Had to leave earlier than planned becasue I came over all dizzy and then felt really sick. Loving these late pregnancy afflictions/side effects :haha: xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Good luck tomorrow H&F, glad things went okay with the monitoring today. Its good that they are checking everything out and making double sure that everything is perfect :) Do you think your OH is feeling the pressure a bit? Maybe feeling a bit torn between wanting to be with you and feeling bad for thinking about cancelling seeing his son? It would be nice if he could come with you, but I have no idea what we would do in that situation. How old is your stepson?

Katie lucky you having your mum running around after you!! I'm a bit of a clean freak usually too but it really has gone a bit crazy lately lol!! Hoovering the stairs at midnight is something I can soooo live without!! 

Laura my mum has offered to come up when Hubby goes back to work too (depending on when baby arrives he might only get a day or two off). I think she might drive me mad after a while though . . . a few hours would be quite enough thankyou! I really hate other people doing my housework though, grrrrrr it really bugs me! so I think I'd get her to watch baby while I caught up on my cleaning. My MIL washes up sometimes if she calls when I'm not in (if I'm here I won't let her :)) and I can always tell and I just have to do it all again!!


----------



## A3my

hehe *Sarahwoo*, my mum used to wash up sometimes when she popped in and I always had to redo it :haha: I like my washing up to sparkle, I cant stand water marks :blush: xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Exactly A3my!!! Grrrr its got to be done right!!! MIL thinks putting something in the water and swishing it around is washing it - NOOOOOOOO!!!!!

Oh and thats four of us now who've cried at the John Lewis advert, do they know what they are doing to us hormonal ladies??!


----------



## LolaAnn

Make it 5... I actually sobbed watching it the other day by myself... LOL!!

Well I'm getting quite organized now, need to hang a few more curtains and sort out what I need on the changing table and get some baskets or something for it. Want to get a video camera so I can video LO just after he is born and send home to all my friends haha what a freak I am. Still have an annoying headache from last night too :(


----------



## Windmills

:rofl: I swear the Vodafone one is worse! You have to watch it! 
I've been soo uncomfortable tonight, and my back is killing me :( I could do with a decent sleep I think !!


----------



## Sarahwoo

LolaAnn said:


> Make it 5... I actually sobbed watching it the other day by myself... LOL!!
> 
> Well I'm getting quite organized now, need to hang a few more curtains and sort out what I need on the changing table and get some baskets or something for it. Want to get a video camera so I can video LO just after he is born and send home to all my friends haha what a freak I am. Still have an annoying headache from last night too :(

Oohhh we were going to get a video camera, can't believe hubby forgot - he's in charge or gadgets in this house :haha:

I'm not sure if its safe to remind him though, his X Box 360 died this morning so if we go anywhere looking at video cameras he's bound to get a new X Box as well :dohh:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Which is the Vodafone one Katie? I haven't cried at that one yet!!


----------



## Taurustot09

Hi everyone ! just a quick Hello and best of luck to all may mummies. anyone joining me in the early stages of labour LOL? pains now 5 mins apart and lasting just under a minute..hoping it progresses from here:happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Taurustot09 said:


> Hi everyone ! just a quick Hello and best of luck to all may mummies. anyone joining me in the early stages of labour LOL? pains now 5 mins apart and lasting just under a minute..hoping it progresses from here:happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

oohhhhh you lucky thing!!! Good luck with everything!!


----------



## insomnimama

Good luck! :happydance: :crib:


----------



## hope&faith09

Good Luck! 

Sarah - I think he is torn, but like I said to him he should go as it could be a few weeks before we are settled enough to have him for the weekend and then he will have to share attention with the baby. He is 5 and I love him to pieces, I would go with Dave to see him but its an hour drive and then we would be walking around and doing stuff all day which im really not upto. 

Really hope they will scan me today. Im so tired but cant sleep not sure whether I should do some more tidying or just try and sleep!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Try to sleep H&F :) 

Aww its so hard with stepkids . . . and if he's only five too I can really see why you think your OH should go and see him. I'm sure your OH is just frustrated that he can't do both, he'll really want to be there for you but doesn't want to let his son down either . . . its a toughie and it would put my OH in a mood having to choose, even though its no ones fault IYKWIM?

My step son is 15 so he's old enough to understand, but it would still be hard for hubby to let him down if he had made arrangements.

Is your stepson excited about the new baby?


----------



## clogsy90

LolaAnn said:


> Make it 5... I actually sobbed watching it the other day by myself... LOL!!
> 
> Well I'm getting quite organized now, need to hang a few more curtains and sort out what I need on the changing table and get some baskets or something for it. Want to get a video camera so I can video LO just after he is born and send home to all my friends haha what a freak I am. Still have an annoying headache from last night too :(

Add me to tht list saw it 2 days after giving birth and made me sad thinking of it being georgia lol


----------



## Tashry

I thought I had posted a while back but I see I am not on the May list - due May 29th with a boy!


----------



## Windmills

Sarahwoo said:


> Which is the Vodafone one Katie? I haven't cried at that one yet!!

I only saw it yesterday, it's a girl sitting in her car and she phones her Dad.. Don't want to take the emotional part away from it though muaha want at least someone else to feel as silly as me! :lol:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning ladies!! I can't keep up, I see we now have 18 May babies!? Congrats to all of the new Mums and those hopefully in the early stages of labour.

Sarah.. glad all is well with you and the LO

H&F .. good luck with your scan :)

I am shattered today... but feeling inspired to clean.. so perhaps I am finally catching up with you nesting ladies!! :haha:

I am also feeling incredibly emotional and feel like I could cry at anything!! Blah... pregnancy hormones!!


----------



## Windmills

PG, hopefully you've taken over my nesting for a while.. I neeeed sleep, only getting about 4 hours a night just now!
Vinny was back by half 11 last night :wohoo: it nearly felt like he had the night off!


----------



## Frufru

Hey Ladies,

I am sitting in Joni's room pumping away and could hear this funny noise and it is hailing outside!!!

Sarahwoo & H&F glad you are both ok. Good luck with the extra checks today H&F.

I was reading through some of the posts I have missed on the thread over the last few weeks and noticed that everyones tickers are on the last box - then I realised that mine never made it to the chubby baby - however Joni does look a little more rounded in the face so I guess I got the chubby baby just in the flesh. I am hoping that the more rounded look to her face means she has put on some weight when the MW comes today. Bless her, Joni had her heel-prick test on Friday and they had to prick both feet to get enough blood for the sample - she was such a brave little soul, unlike her Daddy who had to go outside to get the washing in while it was being done :rolleyes: Then the MW said that because she is pre-term she has to have the test done again at gestational age 36w which is today - so right now she has 2 pairs of socks on to keep her feet toasty warm in the hope they will only have to prick he once today.

My Mum and my nieces are coming over to meet Joni for the first time this afternoon. I am really looking forward to seeing my nieces as I have not seen them since the funeral as I was in hospital, then when I was out they had gone back to school and are at my Mums for the weekend. I have missed them loads and can't wait to give them a really big squishy hug each.
:mrgreen: It is weird as people are once again able to hug me quite firmly as there is no longer a bump inbetween, however I am not loving the tight hugs again yet as they hurt my boobies :haha:

Right - time to trot. Have a lovely day everyone. Best wishes to all those in labour and fingers crossed to all those who are not and want to be :hugs:


----------



## Cactusgirl

Frufru - cannot believe you were contacted over the weekend about custody. Hope they are not pressuring you too much and there are other family members that can take some of the strain from you. Have a lovely time with your mum and nieces today.

Sarahwoo - it is good you got checked out even if it leads to nothing.

Taurustot - good luck

H&F - hope everything goes well with the scan. I completely understand that although you would prefer your OH to be with you he does have a 5yr old who probably cannot understand the logistics of it all yet. Your OH is lucky to have such an understanding partner as yourself.

I always ball at that John Lewis advert - I can't watch it now if in company!

I think I am suffering from some kind of narcolepsy at the moment!! I can literally feel wide awake and the next minute I have fallen asleep. Last night I was on the sofa talking to DH - I asked him a question and he said I fell asleep before he had the chance to answer him!!

I am off to my friends in a bit - she is due on 13th May but due to her LO measuring over 10lb already she is booked in for a section on Thursday.

Have a lovely bank holiday to those in UK - it is lovely and sunny here at the moment but don't think it is expected to last!


----------



## abz

good morning everyone. 

good luck malpal :D

and taurustot.

and i hope you get your scan sarah.

can't believe how many may babies are here or on their way already!!

i really don't understand all the nesting. i wish i would get it. not that i'm much good for anything. i'm pretty much immobile. but i just keep getting stressed about everything left to do and have no inclination to do it at all!!

oh. and 37 weeks today!! woohoo :D :D

overdid it yesterday really. went to ikea and got a new sofa and changing mat and covers and a new rug and some bits and bobs, ha. have now cleaned out our bank account. it was one of those 'well if you don't get the sofa now you'll spend it on something else and never get it' kind of moments... so we're going to have to be careful for a bit. but have a shiny red sofa. by the time we got back from ikea i couldn't get out of the car, had to crawl up the stairs... gah. it's so frustrating that walking around ikea does me in like that. so today is a taking it really easy day, even though i thought that's what i was doing yesterday...

didn't manage to get onto hospital bags yesterday with the sofa, ha. so doing that today. most of it is done but need to finish it off so am not dashing around like a loon when in labour... ha.

hope everyone is having a fab monday?

abz xx


----------



## abz

oh, and i meant to mention about stretch marks? i hoped i wouldn't get too many as i had quite a few from being overweight and losing weight. but all of mine are vertical down both sides of my tummy button. i look like i've been clawed repeatedly by a bear!! haven't got any more on my hips etc though. think there were enough there before, ha. but they've stayed faded. so i'm not worried. needs must and all that. my mum has got me some bio oil so i figure that will help them fade afterwards given that it is in scotland and i am not :D

abz xx


----------



## insomnimama

Don't think my ticker is on the last box; then again I am a June mommy in disguise. Shhhh!!! :rofl: 

Had a huge headache yesterday and had to lie down and wound up drooling on my pillow. Have no idea what I will do if I need to do that today as OH is working for the day. Will have to leave Insomnitoddler in his crib to complain for an hour or so, poor guy. I really think I would have collapsed altogether if it weren't for that nap. :(

Saw a pic of myself taken a couple days ago at my friend's wedding and was horrified. She is quite short compared to me and though not slender at the moment (effect of her current meds), certainly looked so next to my towering, edema-filled person. I am a giant balloon. :hissy: I wanted to bawl but I have to just keep telling myself some of it will go away soon, and keep dragging my fat arse around for another 25 days. :cry:


----------



## maybebaby3

modo - men have a wonderful knack of sleeping thru anything

malpal - hopefully they will induce u and u will soon have your twins

sarah - maybe something will start happening soon! 

h&f - hope all goes well with the scan

taurustot - good luck!

it has taken me ages 2 catch up with the posts since i last posted on saturday. kids r driving me up the wall 2day and as usual oh is sleeping!!! i dont know if i dare wake him so we can do something 2day. yesterday i made my own arrangements 2 take kids 2 the park with my friend in the morning and when i got home he had a massive go at me saying that he had mentioned going out the day b4 and i had just gone and done what i wanted. like hello he was sleeping. what am i supposed 2 do just hang around all day in the hope that he is going 2 get up and want 2 do something?!! i was soooooo mad! i have done that b4 and he has woken up only 2 say he doesnt feel like doing anything! i cant win!


----------



## maybebaby3

oh and i have escaped the dreaded strech marks. i have a few on my hips but they r not from this pregnancy but from when i put on weight when i was younger. i have put on 12kg so far.


----------



## modo

Maybebaby it looks like you can never win under his "logic".

:hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey Ladies, 

Just to let you know my scan is at 12 today ... will update properly when I get back! 

x x x


----------



## LolaAnn

good luck h&f!!
meeeh I still have this dumb annoying headache. Need to get up and do stuff but feeling sooo unmotivated


----------



## modo

Good luck H&P!


----------



## Frufru

Thinking of you H&F.

MW has just been and we were right, Joni has put on weight and is now back up to her birth weight again :happydance:

I am going to celebrate by making her some more booby juice and baking some banana muffins :mrgreen:


----------



## Windmills

Good luck H&F xxx


----------



## LogansMama

maybe - My dh pulls that crap too. Wants to sleep all day- gets mad if I wake him up - but also gets mad if I go out and do something without him too. Can't win. I stopped trying. If he wants to hang with us, he can get up. If not, he can sleep. I have a phone, so he can call me when he wakes too - and if we aren't in the middle of something, I can always come home.

Yesterday he got mad at me for a bunch of random crap... but 1 thing was my using THE CALCULATOR on my phone in the car while he was driving. I was trying to balance my checkbook real fast - but apparently I was ignoring him. WTF? Is he kidding? But then at night when he got home from work and told me he was going to his friends house. I asked when he would be home - he said not more than 2 hours. Well - 4 hours later he got home.... but he is mad at me for IGNORING HIM IN THE CAR by using a calculator. Such BS!


----------



## abz

good luck with your scan hope :D

abz xx


----------



## maybebaby3

h&f - hope all goes well at the scan xxx

Logansmama - i cant believe that he got mad at you 4 using the calculator in the car. i just will never understand men. i feel like i'm damned if i do damned if i dont! i cant believe he was mad at u 4 the calculator but u r not supposed 2 care that he was out double the amount of time he said he'd be!!!

my in laws decided 2 take kids 4 lunch so i managed to get oh 2 take me 2 toys r us 2 pick up a voucher i had and he took me but then refused 2 come in2 the shop with me. ok so i went round the shop and got some nappies and some ben 10 figurines 4 dylan as oh had suggested and i thought well i'll get something 4 erin 2 as i cant really go back with a pressie 4 dylan and nothing 4 erin. so i saw a doll that i knew she'd liked and it was on offer so i got it. when i got back 2 the car he asked me what i got and when i told him i got a doll 4 erin he had a massive go at me screaming at me in the car that i was fucking stupid that erin had enough dolls and i might as well throw the money out the window! he dropped me off at home and said 'u can take that stuff in cant u i'm goin 2 my mums' and he left. so much 4 spending any time talking 2 sort anything out. i think he hates me and the bad thing is that i'm really starting 2 hate him 2. all he does is shout at me and make me feel like shit and that i'm an idiot.


----------



## grumpygal76

=)


----------



## LogansMama

maybe - You probably can't answer this - but why would he tell you to get something for Dylan, but then not expect you to get something for Erin too? I don't blame you for starting to hate him. How could you not? He is totally unreasonable.

My dh had me in tears yesterday too. I told you about the calculator. Well - it all started 1st thing in the morning. I woke him at 10am and asked him when he had to leave for work (wasn't sure if he should have been up already). He said he had to leave at 11. Okay - so he had an hour. That gave me an hour to get ready to go also - so I could drive him (we share a car). He usually only takes 10 min to get dressed! So I popped in the shower... took me 30 minutes before I was out of the bathroom. Started running around the house, getting myself dressed and the kids ready... and he says "Your driving me?" Um yeah. He wanted to know why I was keeping it a secret. Um - not a secret - just hadn't mentioned it - and I thought he would have figured it out when I got in the car with him anyways! And then suddenly he didn't have to leave at 11, he had to leave at 10:45. Well sorry - but that 15 min makes a BIG difference. So - I started rushing around to get ready now to still be ready to go on time.. he gave me shit about "making him late" the whole way to his work - even though we were IN THE CAR by 10:50... and he had told me I had till 11 to get ready. IT was such a load of crap. Then he started with all the calculator crap. Thats when I started crying - telling him he was just looking for a reason to be mad at me! I hadn't done anything wrong and it was BS! Then he says I'm the only person he knows that CRIES when I am getting my way! Getting my way? WTF? Is he kidding? I don't even understand half the shit he says. UGH. MEN.


----------



## babyhope

Morning Ladies:flower:

I think I am ready for maternity leave! I should have just called in today, because Friday all of the ladies were telling me they weren't expecting me Monday and they understood if I didn't come in.....now I wish I would have called in, I think Wednesday will be my last day, I am super tired now. Maybe tomorrow will see how today goes!


----------



## A3my

Afternoon all,

We went to see tha latest Nanny McPhee film today - I cried lots :cry::blush: and embarassed my daughters :haha:

*Frufru* - well done Joni for getting back to birth weight :thumbup:

*Maybebaby and Logansmama* - sorry about your DHs :growlmad::hugs:

*H&F* - really hope your scan was ok and you and LO are well xxxxx :hugs:

*Babyhope* - I am sooooooo ready for maternity leave too :cry: keept telling myself "you can do it" - only 9 working days left. I know I'll go overdue becasue LO is back to back so I guess I'll get some time at home before he's born.

Any Jolou/Harrison pics yet? :D


----------



## Janny Wanny

hey guys hows it goin?


----------



## modo

Hey girls does anyone have an itch bump? I am starting to get a rash from itching it too much I think.

Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## maybebaby3

sometimes happens 2 me. i think it's the skin stretching!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

logansmama - that is so harsh of your dh! i cant believe that u got ready so fast with the 2 kids 2 get ready 2 especially as one of them is a newborn!!! what crap, in what way were u getting your way!?!?!?!?!?! next time dont bother waking him up!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Windmills said:


> Sarahwoo said:
> 
> 
> Which is the Vodafone one Katie? I haven't cried at that one yet!!
> 
> I only saw it yesterday, it's a girl sitting in her car and she phones her Dad.. Don't want to take the emotional part away from it though muaha want at least someone else to feel as silly as me! :lol:Click to expand...

Thanks for that Katie . . . I'll look out for it when I'm on my own and report back :haha:

H&F I hope everything went well at your scan :)

Abz congrats on 37 weeks!! Hope you had a nice chilled out day and recovered from your Ikea trip!

FruFru glad to hear Joni is doing well, you're obviously doing a very good job!!!

How on earth are you ladies still working? Wow!!!!!!! 

LogansMama your OH sounds like he really got out of bed on the wrong side!!! There really is no winning sometimes is there, soooo frustrating!! 

MaybeBaby I hope this doesn't come accross wrong but your OH is soooooo out of order to shout at you for doing something completely and utterly normal!! Am I right in thinking its you bringing the money in anyway? So surely its up to you what you spend it on!! I know it sounds like he's depressed honey but how he's treating you - there is just no excuse for it. I know it sounds harsh but do you not think you'd be better off on your own? I just don't know what he's bringing to the relationship, except for stressing you out which is no good for you or the kids. I know you said his mum can't cope with him but maybe she's just going to have to, even if its just for a week or so. It sounds like everything is on his terms - you have to tiptoe around him etc. Things need to be on your terms - yours and your kids!! I'd text him and tell him you are putting you and the kids first so he can stay at his mums until he decides if he actually wants to try to make things work for both or you, but you're not prepared to put up with his moods any more.

I know its different but my ex had a major drink issue - he was from a lovely family and had everything going for him but somehow he's started drinking, and I only really discovered how bad it was when we started living together. I thought I could help him - so I tiptoed around and did everything for him thinking if he had no stress, he wouldn't drink. But he wasn't prepared to acknowledge that he had a problem and it just got worse - I ended up depressed because I was watching him go downhill and I felt like it was my fault that I couldn't help him. The relationship only ended when he got really nasty one day and nearly broke my jaw - the only time things got so nasty but I knew then that I had to leave and thank god I did - but I was an absolute mess and it took me months to get my confidence back etc. Don't let him drag you down hon - I know there are kids involved but you can't let him treat you like he is.


----------



## Moongirl

Hi guys!

I haven't been around all weekend, so just more or less caught up!!

Joulou - congratulations!! can't wait to see some pics of Harrison!! Hope you're taking it easy and recovering OK.

Congrats to all the other new May mummies too, can't believe we have so many born already!!! i bet i end up being in June too :haha:

hope&faith - well done on finishing your exam, hope it went well!! all done now :) hope the scan was ok today too xx

Abz - congrats on full term :happydance: i'm nearly there!!!! 

well i've had a lovely weekend, my brother and his little girl (she's 5) were up visiting us, and she's such a cutie! really good fun!! 

today was my first day of maternity leave, it's weird but i felt a bit lost! having had all this stuff planned to do i've just kinda aimlessly wandered about and not really got into anything! have started to sort out all the piles of paperwork that we seem to manage to accumulate tho which is SUCH a boring job... but will need done so we can pack up my office and move the nursery stuff in :happydance: 

anyway, that's a bit of a ramble... hope everyone is doing well!!
:hugs:


----------



## muddles

Tashry said:


> I thought I had posted a while back but I see I am not on the May list - due May 29th with a boy!

Have added you. Can't remember seeing your name before but perhaps I missed it.


----------



## Windmills

Why isn't H&F back online yet? Hope she and LO are okay? xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Evening ladies!!

Any news from your scan H&F?

Abz... congrats on full term!! :happydance:

Maybebaby/Logansmama... I am so sorry to hear about your OH's :growlmad:.. but Maybebaby.. I have to agree wholeheartedly with the advice given by Sarah :hugs:

Moongirl... I felt just like you when I finished work and started maternity leave! In fact I felt very wierd for at least a couple of days but I am finally relaxing and de-stressing and really enjoying the time off to prepare for LO's arrival! I might even have started a little nesting!! :blush:

Frufru.. glad to hear that Joni is doing well!! :)


----------



## laura4disney

Evening everyone!!! 

Hope your all well!!! H&F is ok, i'll let her update you she's out having a meal i think! 

Me and OH decided to go on a walk today, 1 and 1/2 miles, thought i would try it to see if it did anything and it hasn't. Worth a try, though my thighs ache like a mother now!!! 
xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Moongirl I did the paperwork sort out the other day and then sat with the shredder - two black bin liners later :wacko: and the job was gone!! I couldn't believe how much room it all took up in shredded form!!!!

Laura thats for updating re H&F :hugs: I was starting to get worried!! And well done on your walk - I did that a week or so ago and could hardly stand up the next day :dohh: I think I'll be trying it again in just over a week though - no pain no gain and all that!! :haha:


----------



## A3my

Thanks for letting us know H&F is OK *Laura4disney*, I popped back on to check! Scary knowing anyone of us could pop and anytime!!! :wacko: scary/exciting!

*PG* - glad you are enjoying mat leave and relaxing into it now :thumbup:

I've got the munchies!! and there's no crap food in the house :cry::growlmad:


----------



## MartaMi

Tashry -welcome :flower:
abz - congrats for 27 weeks :flower: 
LogansMama, maybebaby3 - men can be such jerks sometimes. Hang in there :hugs: 
Moongirl- that's just a begining. Soon you'll get used to resting all the time.

It seems like I've finally chosen safety seat, MC Pebble. Tomorrow we're going to take a look at it to the store and then to car shop to try if the seats fit in there. Hopefully they do.


----------



## modo

Sorry your OHs are being jerks *LM* and *MaybeBaby* :(

I am glad *H&F* it doing ok.

Glad you picked your carseat *Martmi*!

The Nursery furniture is arriving tom between 8-10 am and I really cant wait!!! I'll take some pics and post them on Facebook tomorrow :)

We have reached 400 pages in this thread :)


----------



## abz

well guys. i have sat on my arse with OH all day playing WoW... hospital bags are not packed. i got as far as trying on the nursing nighties i bought. one to give birth in and the other for afterwards. will take some pjs too... but that's as far as i got... oops. will have to sort it out tomorrow.

MUST remember to get up early tomorrow. have a physio appointment.

abz xx


----------



## Tashry

muddles said:


> Tashry said:
> 
> 
> I thought I had posted a while back but I see I am not on the May list - due May 29th with a boy!
> 
> Have added you. Can't remember seeing your name before but perhaps I missed it.Click to expand...

Thanks. No big deal. I may have missed it anyways....just seemed to me that I had added my name when my date changed from June to May. But then again with my preggo brain I very well could have forgotten. No harm done. :)


----------



## babyhope

A3my said:


> *Babyhope* - I am sooooooo ready for maternity leave too :cry: keept telling myself "you can do it" - only 9 working days left. I know I'll go overdue becasue LO is back to back so I guess I'll get some time at home before he's born.

I thought I was the only one still working!! Well I told my supervisor today that Wednesday is my last day....even though Thursday is the due date the dr. gave me, I really hope I get a couple of days to myself!!! I also told them if I am too tired I may just call in before Wednesday:haha:


----------



## A3my

babyhope said:
 

> A3my said:
> 
> 
> *Babyhope* - I am sooooooo ready for maternity leave too :cry: keept telling myself "you can do it" - only 9 working days left. I know I'll go overdue becasue LO is back to back so I guess I'll get some time at home before he's born.
> 
> I thought I was the only one still working!! Well I told my supervisor today that Wednesday is my last day....even though Thursday is the due date the dr. gave me, I really hope I get a couple of days to myself!!! I also told them if I am too tired I may just call in before Wednesday:haha:Click to expand...


:haha: one little phonecall - I am sooo tempted to do that :) Fingers crossed you get some time to yourself! :hugs:


----------



## laura4disney

Haha Thanks Sarah!!!! I think i will be paying for that walk tomorrow, can already feel it now!!! xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Evening Ladies, 

Sorry havent been online all day! Everything was fine on the scan although current estimated weight of baby is 9lbs so I am so so scared of having a huge baby! Well I expected Dave to go off and see his son today but he stayed until I knew when the scan was going to be and then took me to the scan which has caused a huge argument with his ex ... she blames me and my baby for him not going, It wasnt my fault he didnt go so we have been arguing all day but things seem to have calmed down now. 

No sign of the baby coming yet ... but I saw a baby today who was new and gorgeous and I got so jelous! 

Hope everyone is ok. Thank you all for caring about me! x x x


----------



## laura4disney

Hope you didn't mind me updating for you H&F!!!

Glad its all ok though, and glad things are ok with Dave... its not your fault and i'm sure if it was his ex in that situation she would have wanted her OH with her so i wouldn't even worry about it, I know its difficult and all but surely she should appreciate that these things happen and that it's out of your hands!!! :hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Thank you for updating for me! 

To be honest she is so selfish and completly self obsessed but im not going to let her get at me, she just needs to get over it. 

I have a list of tidying to do tomorow as well as starting to cook meals to go in the freezer. Im so tired really hope I sleep tonight!


----------



## Windmills

So glad everything went okay H&F. I think we should have a competition based around who can have te biggest baby :lol: xxx


----------



## Windmills

Oh and Amy, I've got the same probelm. I feel starving but there's no good good, currently on my second Vimto lolly ice..


----------



## Sarahwoo

Katie and Amy - I have waaaay too much crappy food in - you are more than welcome to come and eat it for me - my ass will be very grateful!!

Glad you're okay H&F :flower: sorry to hear that OHs ex is been a pain - she sounds like a horror! I'm just glad we don't have much to do with hubbys ex wife anymore - god she was a nightmare! Its much better now my step son iss old enough just to deal direct with his dad re visits etc, hubby only sees her when he has to. I just find her quite odd now lol!

Well I made the mistake today of venturing into what was my home office / workspace with all my fabrics, stock etc (I do wedding venue styling). Its become a bit of a dumping ground lately, since I'm taking a little break from all that at the moment, so I decided to have a bit of a tidy around to see if I could make it look better. I found a load of chair covers and bows from a wedding a did a little while ago that needed washing - so I've been washing, drying and ironing 150 chair covers and organza bows - OMG I am exhausted now!! And now I've started tidying it all up I know I'm going to have to finish it - easier said than done!!!!! Argh - why couldn't I just stay out of there!!!!!!!


----------



## Windmills

:rofl: you're just creating more and more work for yourself aren't you!
Well, tomorrow morning I'm planning to test the theory that scrubbing a floor on your hands and knees brings on labour :lol:
also, had some very odd movements the past day or two, and my bump seems to have gone really high again and feels a different shape. Hoping against hope she hasn't decided to turn after being head down since my 17 week scan!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Katie - I scrubbed my kitchen floor on my hands and knees the other day - it doesn't work. Not that I wouldn't try it again though . . . . should my nesting require it!!!!

Yep I think I am just making work for myself! It stops me doing things again though that really don't need doing!!

I hope she hasn't moved from head down . . . when are you next at the midwife? My LO is fixed and engaged now which I guess means he can only go down lol!!


----------



## lunarsea

Hi ladies :)
Haven't posted in here in awhile, but congrats to the ladies who have had their babies recently 

I'm getting so sick of being pregnant, I feel guilty for saying that, but it's true. At the same time, though, I feel like I'll be unprepared once it actually does happen, but I have more reasons to want it to happen sooner than later.
I may be getting a sweep tomorrow, since they've said I'm already in early labor, dilating and have been contracting for days, they hope it will help me progress into active labor.
So I'll have to wait and see.

Hope all the other may mommies are doing well 
:dust: for those of you who are close!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Oohhh good luck if you get your sweep Lunarsea!!!!! 

Our babies will be here soooo soon, we just have to hang on in there :)


----------



## Windmills

Good luck with your sweep lunarsea, hope it does something useful for you!
Sarah, mine is supposedly engaged too, was 3/5 engaged last week but apparently they can unengage? Not sure how true that is though! It's more the nesting in me that wants to scrub the floor I think :blush: mopping doesn't feel thorough enough! I think I'm going to empty the kitchen cupboards and clean inside them too.. And depending how my back goes, I might make a start on washing the baby clothes too. Ooh I feel all excited about my plans, I'd quite like to start now but I'll get a lecture off Vinny or my mum!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Katie my kitchen cupboards are all done already :rofl: I've just got to stop myself doing them again now!!!

I've also washed, ironed and put away all the baby clothes, blankets, sheets etc . . . twice!! Don't ask :dohh:

I don't know about you though but even though I clean, clean, clean it just doesn't seem enough, do you know what I mean? It might be because hubby is the most messy person I've ever met so as soon as I get things right he messes them up again lol!!! I also feel like the cats are putting there fur all over the place just to piss me off :rofl:

My jobs for tomorrow are: general everyday houseword cleaning and tidying, have another go at the office, clean the bathroom, hoover the stairs, dust and hoover our bedroom. I really want to start on the garden but I physically can't weed all the borders at the moment so I'll have to supervise hubby instead, haha!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Argh, 3am and I'm still up, whats going on!!! I just dusted, sorted and rearranged all the shelves etc in our living room. Argh I've got to stop!!!!!!!!!

Having said that I just googled nesting in pregnancy and apparently some women take door handles apart to clean the screws etc - I'm not that bad lol!!! I just don't know why my nesting has to happen in the middle of the bloody night!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lunarsea

I've been cleaning things that don't need to be cleaned, but I can't seem to get around to doing major cleaning :haha:

I hope this baby comes soon because my boobs are leaking like crazy and I need to do SOMETHING with this colostrum :rofl:


----------



## Windmills

Urgh we have black carpet on the stairs and landing and my mum and sister are blonde and seem to shed like snakes :wacko: but I can't physically Hoover the stairs because we have an upright hoover so I'd in all likelihood fall :( I have to be content with going over it with rubber gloves! 
For some reason it was the garden that got me first.. One of my first big tasks a week or two was to scrub the decking with sugar soap (I love that stuff!) and then talk my brother into putting decking oil stuff on. Life felt a lot more bearable once that was done :wacko:


----------



## Windmills

This is not fairrr, I need sleep! Absolutely roasting hot even though my bed is right next to a big open window :(


----------



## A3my

Morning all! *Katie* and *Sarahwoo* - I had to settle for a bowl of Alpen in the end :( I would have gladly come and eaten your naughty food Sarah, and then you couldve cleaned up after me :haha:

*H&F* - good news your scan went well. Dont worry, 9 lbs means you've done a brilliant growing job!! :thumbup:

*abz* loving the idea of sitting on my arse all day :thumbup: glad you and DH had a chilled out day.

*Lunarsea* - hope you get your sweep today!

*Katie* - I was boiling last night! DH kept saying it was cold but I was on fire!! hope you got some sleep :hugs:

Augh I have Tuesday work blues :cry: and serious heartburn already :cry: time for a cup of tea :coffee:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Morning All!

Well I have had four hours sleep and I am sooooo wide awake now, urgh!! Maybe if I can keep myself awake and busy all day I'll go to sleep at a reasonable hour tonight, I doubt it but I'll give it a try!!

I feel hot all the time too . . . I can't sleep with our normal duvet on the bed, I just have a nice thin throw thing over me - hubby laughs because every morning when he comes to bed apparently I've got the normal duvet all rolled up and I'm hugging it! Well, if it helps me sleep, its a winner - thats all I can say :)

A3my I hope you've got someone making those cups of tea for you at work and that they are looking after you at work!!! 

Katie I'm not allowed to use the normal hoover on the stairs in case I fall, but my mum and dad have this amazing little hand held thing - its soooo powerful!! So I've borrowed that, I basically follow the cats around with it :haha:

I know some May ladies are having OH issues at the moment, but I was wondering how everyone elses OH's are coping now our babies arrivals are so close? Hubby is getting sooooo excited - I think our hospital trip just made him worse! He even called me from work last night to see if anything was happening - I said do you not think I'll call you?!?! If I get out of bed he wakes up and wants to know whats happening (urgh, I need a wee AGAIN!) and when I told him to be patient he said I HAVE BEEN PATIENT!!!! Honestly I thought I was bad, he's worse than kids at Christmas! Its very sweet though, bless him :flower:

Well, I'm just going to have my cuppa and then get on with my jobs. 
:iron: :laundry: :dishes:
I wonder if I'll ever feel like everything is all it should be? I doubt it, but as long as the big stuff is done I can live with that :flower:


----------



## Cactusgirl

H&F - great news the scan went well. 9lb - goodness! But have been reading on here that estimated weights can be way out!

Marta - I have the Maxi cosi pebble too. I bought it from Mothercare over here and they fitted it for me

Logansmama and Maybebaby - hope your OHs stop being arses soon.

Lunarsea - hope you get your sweep today!

Sarahwoo - my DH is getting very impatient now and just wants it to happen (but not today as he has a meeting at work!!) Everytime I wince with a twinge or moan out loud about something he is like 'what is it?' 'Is this it?!' It is such a change from a month ago when he would not even ask how I was or anything!

Well I started on the RLT yesterday - not convinced it does anything but it can't hurt. My friend has had her first round of IVF and has her pregnancy blood test today - I am really hoping they get a good result as she is in bad way about not getting pregnant.

I am off to Tesco in a bit to get some last bits ready for the labour. I need to finish off reading Childbirth Without Fear - not much point finishing it after the labour!!

You girls are doing yourselves proud with your nesting instincts - I do have the urge but my urge to lie down and have a kip is much more overwhelming so that is what normally wins!!


----------



## A3my

My OH is more in denial than me :haha: he still wont let me get anything down from the loft! :dohh: apart from the clothes I got down and washed the other week. I am going to insist on getting the moses basket and car seat down next weekend though. Just becasue I dont fancy struggling with that in labour. *Sarahwoo* your hubby sounds so sweet :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Sarahwoo

CG that's _exactly_ what my hubby is like!!! He made me laugh yesterday - before he went to work he said oh, tonight would be fine by the way, but not between 4am and 6am! I was like oh, okay - I'll let baby know!!! And I've already been told that next Tuesday is no good as he has a big meeting at head office, so I presume that rules Monday out too lol!!

I haven't even started Childbirth Without Fear - is it any good? I've almost finished Ina May's Guide to Childbirth, parts of which I've found pretty good and very interesting. I really should get some reading done - I wonder if I can read while boucing on my ball and not get motion sickness lol!!!

Fingers crossed for your friend, gosh it makes me feel so lucky and grateful for this baby.


----------



## Sarahwoo

A3my he is quite sweet, when he wants to be :) When he's not I just ignore him :haha:


----------



## Wellington

Hello Ladies!

To who it was who was complaining about an itchy belly - I can comiserate. I even woke up last night and I wasn't sure if I dreamt that I'd been itching like crazy or that I had actually been itching like crazy in my sleep. Another cause for me to be awake at night - the loo, the stretching pains and the obsessive cream application!!

I haven't been this pregnant before (last LO was 2 weeks early) and I officially am not liking it any more!

H&F - mine supposed to be a 9lber too - not looking forward to that prospect.

Went to a wedding over the BH weekend - it was lovely - but it wasn't until I saw pictures of myself that I realised quite how huge I am! 

Going to spend this week 'working from home' as I'm not entitled to any maternity leave.... but at the same time - I'm getting to paranoid to leave the house (OH already works 2 hours away and stays away nights inbetween - pooping myself that this will all kick off during rush hour and he'll not make it in time)

Oh yes - Vimto ice lollies - I have new box in my freezer. 8 for a pound - love it!!

:lolly:


----------



## Cactusgirl

Sarahwoo said:


> I haven't even started Childbirth Without Fear - is it any good? I've almost finished Ina May's Guide to Childbirth, parts of which I've found pretty good and very interesting. I really should get some reading done - I wonder if I can read while boucing on my ball and not get motion sickness lol!!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for your friend, gosh it makes me feel so lucky and grateful for this baby.

Childbirth without Fear is good but it is quite hard to read as the style is quite antiquated and scientific - but the concepts make complete sense. And it is those I am trying to skim read to get to! Ha ha was thinking of having a bounce on the ball too at the same time to kill two birds with one stone!

I have heard that Ina May is good. I also need to finish Breastfeeding Made Simple!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Morning Wellington!

I'm also having the panic that hubby won't make it home from work - esp since we've had some May babies making VERY quick apperances!! Hubby works 45 minutes away but for legal reasons he can't leave the premises unless there is another manager there, so for some shifts when he's on his own he would have to either get someone to come in or wait until they close at 5am! One of his managers has said that he's happy to be 'on call' and he's tried to work his shifts so he's not on his own, so thats made me feel a bit better.


----------



## Sarahwoo

Cactusgirl said:


> Sarahwoo said:
> 
> 
> I haven't even started Childbirth Without Fear - is it any good? I've almost finished Ina May's Guide to Childbirth, parts of which I've found pretty good and very interesting. I really should get some reading done - I wonder if I can read while boucing on my ball and not get motion sickness lol!!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for your friend, gosh it makes me feel so lucky and grateful for this baby.
> 
> Childbirth without Fear is good but it is quite hard to read as the style is quite antiquated and scientific - but the concepts make complete sense. And it is those I am trying to skim read to get to! Ha ha was thinking of having a bounce on the ball too at the same time to kill two birds with one stone!
> 
> I have heard that Ina May is good. I also need to finish Breastfeeding Made Simple!Click to expand...

I think I'll skim though it too . . . and you reminded me I have a breast feeding book to read too - argh!!!! Why didn't I just read these books when I bought them!!!!!! Having an actual baby seemed so far away then!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Oohhhhh just noticed I'm in single figures!!! Nine days!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## malpal

Hi ladies! 
Have just caught up with 20 pages!!!! You are all so funny you make me laugh when i have to do a catch up! 
Well i am home from hospital, they discharged me yesterday evening after my dh begged them to let me go! The babies are still firmly in my tummy though! 
My blood pressure is now slightly high but stable and they are confident that it is the pain of walking and manouvering that it is causung it to be raised. Unfortunately there is nothing they can do with the pain i have. I have been told that i have chronic late onset pelvic spd which is very common in twin pregnacies. I basically can't walk, so they wanted to keep me in until my induction as they know it won't get better, but tbh i would rather sit in my own bed and do nothing, least i can bellow orders for things to be done!! 
They were very adament that they were not going to induce me any earlier than planned so looks like I have to be strong for 1 week!!!!
I was most annoyed though that i had messed up my hospital bags, had to come home and wash everything and re-pack quickly!! 
One thing i know for sure that the hospital internet signal was shite and everytime i tried to log onto here it took about 10mins to load. 

H&F so glad your scan went well hun xxx


----------



## laura4disney

Woo Hoo Sarah!!! How exciting - single figures!!!

I could do with reading Childbirth without fear, but i think it may be too late now so if someone could put into note form that would be great:thumbup::haha:

I'm venturing into Leeds today to meet some girls i work with, should be nice and take my ming off of cleaning the house, also if anything was to happen i'll be near the hospital hehe!

xxx


----------



## laura4disney

Glad you're ok Malpal!!! Hope you're getting spoiled at home, i can't believe those babies are still firmly tucked in there!!! xxxx


----------



## A3my

Glad you are OK *Malpal* - have you got a bell/whistle/megaphone you can use from your bed :haha: poor you, that sounds awful. Hope the next 7 days go quickly :hugs:

*Sarah* - yey for single figures :happydance:

*CG* - :dust: for your friend. My cousin is due to start IVF after 4 years of trying and one ectopic pregnancy :( I really feel for them :hugs:

*Laura* - have a nice time in Leeds - love your avatar, looking good lady! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Janny Wanny

hy guys hows it goin?


----------



## Sarahwoo

Ooohhhh Laura I didn't realise you were in Wakefield!!!!! Where are you having your baby? I'm in Pontefract!!!!!!

Have fun in Leeds!!


----------



## Smidge

hi all congrats to all the new mummies i am getting to excited about being a mum can't wait i am even excited about the prospect of labour! i wish some of your nesting would rub off on me i just seem to be unable to find to motivation to really get down to cleaning. i feel i may have eaten my own wieght in haribo, damn asda for doing then for 50p a bag! my hubby says he worries with all the haribo i have been eating the baby will come out multicoloured!


----------



## Wellington

In that case Smidge - I'm having an ice cream baby!


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning Ladies! 

Argh I had the worst night ... well it started off good as I went to bed ariund 12 and actually fell asleep! But then I woke up at 3 and was violoently sick - and then havent had much sleep since. Still feeling rough now but not as bad so avoiding food this morning coz I dont want to set it off again. 

I have a midwife appointment again this afternoon - still getting reduced movements, well im not feeling her anyway which is worrying me but then the monitor yesterday said everything is ok so tryng not to worry. Also they noted i have an anterior plancenta which may block out some movements but then why can i feel her one day and not the next?!? 

As for OH - i know i have been moaning about us arguing but he is brilliant - he has really looked after me and cant wait until the baby arrives. The only problem in our relationship is his ex ... and his messyness but thats only coz im being a clean freak. 

How is everyone else today - i have post to sort thru and organsise away so something I can do from the comfort of bed! 

Malpal - Glad your home, try and take it easy your twins will be here real soon. Cant wait to see who will deliver next! 

x x x


----------



## laura4disney

Thanks Amy - finally felt brave enough to put my bump up :blush:

Sarah - I'm having my baby in Leeds, it was between Leeds and Pontefract, i ended up with Leeds as i used to live there and had my first scan there so just thought i would stick!:flower: Ooo so you are not too far away then!!!

Just got myself ready to go now, hate the train when its hot weather but at least it won't be busy!:happydance:

Hope you feel better soon H&F!!!! At least you can stay in bed and chill out!!!:hugs:


----------



## A3my

*Smidge* - I have eaten 4 bags of those this week :haha: meant to put a bag in my hospital bag ooops! I'm thinking of putting some Jelly babies in - they are meant to be good for slow release enery. If I buy them I'll eat them now though :dohh:

*H&F* - sorry about your bad night :hugs: I'm the same with feeling movements and when I had CTG last week I couldnt feel the movements the machine was registering. I have an anterior placenta too. :wacko: hope your appt goes well

Morning *Janny*

oooh nearly lunchtime. I have cardboard bread sandwiches (i.e. stale) - cant wait :haha:


----------



## Cactusgirl

Malpal - sorry to hear you are in such pain. Still one more week with bed rest and at least you are at home. I don't know much about multiple pregnancies but is there a reason they are so adament not to bring it forward a week at this stage as everything I have read is that multiple births are normally much earlier.

Laura - the general gist of Childbirth without Fear is the Fear-Tension-Pain scenario - if you fear labour then it causes tension in the body which then causes the pain. If you can remain as relaxed and positive as possible then the 'pain' would not be perceived as strongly. Your body naturally will produce oxytocin to cause the contractions however when you get scared your body then produces adrenaline which works against the oxytocin which causes the muscles in the uterus to work in the opposite way which will then produce pain/extend labour. If you can remain relaxed your body should not produce the adrenaline until the final stages and therefore labour should be shorter and not as painful.

That is my understanding anyway but I am only on page 56 of a 300 page book!! (cute bump btw!)


----------



## Cactusgirl

A3my - yum you are really selling your sandwiches (not!)


----------



## hope&faith09

Cactus girl that sounds like a really good book - I think Im quite relaxed about labour in my mind each contraction is a step closer to meeting my little girl. 

Well I was going to cook things to go in the freezer today but Im going to avoid doing that now! My dad has also offered to cook us some food so I think I may leave some of it up to him! Ahh I wish I wasnt feeling this rough today ... just spent about 20 mins on the loo. think i may go back to bed for a bit!


----------



## Taurustot09

Hi mummies, good Luck to everyone!
i had my gorgeous little girl 'sophia-Rose' on Monday 3rd may at 03.39am, 1 hour and 10 minutes after arriving at the hospital!! birth was fantastic and very quick! we are over the moon and soooooo in love with her! shes totally perfect! Looks the image of DH at the moment hehehe bless :)

post pics and birth story soon! :)


----------



## Blossom9

Hi all. I'm really happy to announce the arrival of our beautiful baby girl. Baby Rose was born on Sunday 2nd May weighing 9lbs. She is georgeous. X


----------



## hope&faith09

Huge congratulations Taurustot - looking forward to seeing some pictures! x x x


----------



## hope&faith09

And congrats to blossom! Ahh lots of May babies are popping out!!!


----------



## LolaAnn

Congrats and wow what a fast labour!! Everyones babies are just flying out hehe

eta CONGRATS TO BLOSSOM TOO!!


----------



## A3my

oooh congrats to *Taurustot09* and *Blossom9* :flower::flower:

how exciting! cant wait to see pics - lovely names too ladies :hugs:


----------



## malpal

HUge congrats taurustot and blossom xxxxxxx

H&F my twin 1 has an anterior placenta which is the reason i don't feel her as much as twin 2. Whilst in hospital i had about 6 traces and it showed that 1 moved just as much as 2 but all i can feel is 2. Try not to worry hun, but i know it's easier said than done. xx

CG My team of consultants i think work for the devil!!!! They just keep telling me that the babies are happy and if the earlier they induce for a natural dellivery then the more chance of a fail induction and the need for a emergency c-section. I suppose if i had said i want an elective section then they would have done it earlier. Who knows though???


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations Blossom and taurustot! xxx

well, i've just got back from the midwife and baby is definitely still engaged :wohoo: the support worker commented how low i was as soon as she saw me! measuring 36, and my bp is borderline high, and i had a trace of protein :( they're getting me back in next week to keep an eye on it, eek.


----------



## abz

congrats to the new mummies :)

glad your scan went well hope :D

malpal. glad you are home and ok. those twins really are hanging in there as long as possible aren't they!!

who mentioned wakefield and pontefract? i live in leeds. we should have a mini-meet :D

glad your baby hadn't turned katie :) can't believe you're cleaning the stairs with rubber gloves :D i have no nesting urges whatsoever. which is probably why the house is such a mess!! OH is being fab. running around like a mad thing as well as working full time. my pelvis and my sciatica are so bad now that if i do much of anything i put myself out of action and unable to sleep, so the poor chap is having to do almost everything. have been sorting out hospital bag stuff this morning. nope. still not finished it :S and went to wash the last bits and bobs that i missed only to find he had beaten me to the washing machine and it was full and going!! i can't complain about that but it means bag packing can't be quite completed until tomorrow when it's all dry now, ha. 

been to the physio this morning. i have been given splints to put around my wrists to sleep in. apparently i have carpel tunnel from fluid retention in my hands!! i would like a bit of a break please, ha. they are very sexy of course, but at least i only have to wear them in bed. with all the other supports i need to wear when out and about i feel trussed up enough already!!

rang to enquire about a mortgage break this morning to get our cash flow up to speed when i go onto statutory maternity pay. but because of the drop in house prices we don't qualify as our house has lowered in price too much in comparison with the mortgage. after a bit of a panic and a ring to the tax credits people though we should be able to manage for the 39 weeks i'm paid maternity pay, but after that we're in the poop. we don't qualify for working tax credit.

and since it took me forever to find this out. here's how it works if anyone else needs to know. you wait until baby is born. you send in your tax credits forms based on last year's salary. they give you payments based on that and then once those payments are coming through you have to ring them and tell them about your reduction in payment (if you have one like i do dropping onto smp) and then they alter your payments accordingly and give you more.

and if you want to apply for working tax credit, the threshhold is £18,164 per annum per household if your salary drops below that once you are on leave.

there's probably more to it but some of the things she was saying kind of made my brain hurt and that all seemed to be the important stuff...

right. sorry for the mammoth post. thought it may help someone, ha.

abz xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Congrats on your new arrivals Blossom & taurustot!!!

Laura I can see why you'd choose Leeds if you had your first scan there, I had visions of us both been in the same ward lol!!

Glad baby is still engaged Katie!!

MalPal glad your out of hospital, lets hope the next week goes quickly for you!!

H&F hope you're feeling better soon!! 

Well I have spent the past three hours 'nesting' like a crazy person lol and know I am tired out - I think my fours hours sleep is catching up on me! I think I might go back to bed for an hour . . . . and make the most of been able to do that while I can :)


----------



## Sarahwoo

Ohhhh we could do a mini meet Abz, that would be fun!! I don't really know anyone in Ponte, hubby grew up here but I'm from Sheffield and worked in Leeds, so it would be nice to be able to meet for a coffee with our babies :)


----------



## A3my

Sorry they are slowly mummifying you at night *abz*! I got in such a mess with tax credits I've vowed not to ever bother again. They have the most complicated system!!! I ended up paying loads back and never understanding why I had to :wacko:

*Katie* - yey for Daisy staying engaged :thumbup: glad they are keeping an eye on your BP and protein. 

*Sarahwoo* - oooh a nap would be perfect (I had 4 hrs sleep too, my daughters hamster died last night and I got all upset! hormones :cry:) I wonder if anywould would notice if I snoozed on my keyboards :haha:


----------



## malpal

Abz did they tell you when working out your earnings you don't include any smp or spp. When i had Lexie we got aroung £100 tax credits per month and £80 child benefit. The tax credits only went down when Lexie was over 1. xx


----------



## Windmills

Just had a mini catch up, malpal you need a megaphone, bellowing orders is very much deserved for you IMO! 
I don't understand tax credits at all- I'm technically employed by JCP still, even though I'm not returning I still get wage slips in the post saying I'm on unpaid leave :shrug: so do I get wtc?


----------



## Windmills

Ohhh and I want to do a meet! We should so arrange a north west one some te, I think CG is in Manchester.. Not sure where anyone else is though :lol:


----------



## malpal

Windmills.... are you still employed even though you are on unpaid leave??? If so then i think you are entited. The people were really great with me when i called to sort mine with lexie, you can only apply on the phone as well so they are there to give you help xx


----------



## A3my

Ive just noticed the August baby thread has more posts than us!!!


----------



## laura4disney

A meet is a great idea Abz and Sarah!!! Just got back from Leeds am shattered now, getting the train in was a bad idea, probably should have drove but parking can be so expensive!!!!


----------



## modo

*Sarah* - Congrats on the single figure!

*CG* - Good luck to your friend

*Taurustots*: Congrats on the birth of your LO!

*Malpal*: good luck for the next seven days.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The cotbed and changing table/drawers have arrived and were assembled at 8.30 am. They are a gift from my parents and I am very grateful, its just that they are so big! I almost had a heart attack when I saw the boxes as I thought they would not fit into the nursery.

I have a question about the crib. What kind of sheets are you using for the cots beds? A fitted sheet for the mattress? No duvet right? Can you buy them as a set? 

I have a cot bumper and have just figured out what to do with it but what else do I need for the bed?

Your advice would be *very* welcome!


----------



## laura4disney

A3my said:


> Ive just noticed the August baby thread has more posts than us!!!


Ahh we can't have that!!!:flower:


----------



## grumpygal76

=)


----------



## laura4disney

Are you having your baby in Leeds then Abz?


----------



## insomnimama

Morning all-

Have done a thorough clean of the house- sadly not through any nesting instinct of my own but because OH has gotten some work outside the house a few days a week and is now grumpy about coming home to a messy house. :hissy: I really think the man has no clue. They should be forced to carry one baby for each one we carry, at a bare minimum. :rofl: He had been so lovely especially in the past little while so it was really disappointing for him to go on one of his tidyness rants yet again. :shrug:

Other than that, just trying to get all my errands done today, esp banking as we are in overdraft :shock: Baby in bed though, and :hangwashing: done which is my absolute favourite chore. :cloud9: It's such a beautiful day and was lovely to spend it out on the back deck with Insomnitoddler. 

In other good news: AM FINALLY IN THE LAST BOX OF MY TICKER!!! :happydance:


----------



## maybebaby3

h&f - glad u r ok!!!

katie - if it is your 1st baby it usually does not unengage but it can if it's your 2nd+ as things r already stretched!

sarah - slow down woman!!!

malpal - glad 2 hear u r back from the hospital!

a3my - sorry 2 hear that u r still at work! i finished on friday and couldnt believe that i made it 2 39wks!

taurustot - congrats!

abz - money worries r crap. we cant get a mortgage break either which sucks. i hope we can manage when i am on unpaid leave otherwise will have 2 go back2 work in jan.

blossom - congrats

modo - no duvets til baby is 1yr old. i used just a fitted sheet and baby sleeping bag. u can layer a sheet and blankets if u like tho.

insomnimama - i agree that men should be made 2 feel what pregnancy is like.

am exhausted. oh and i stayed up til 3am talking. hopefully we have sorted some stuff out. time will tell but he actually got out of bed 2day and painted stuff round house that needed touching up!


----------



## insomnimama

MB am so glad you and OH were able to get some stuff sorted. :hugs:


----------



## abz

ooh malpal. they didn't tell me that. when she asked what my projected income would be next year i did say that i was only getting statutory mat pay and then worked out what that was and told her... it's all so confusing. i guess i'll ring them back when i have to ring them to change my circumstances, ha. seems so silly that you have to ring them back. i'm only applying because i'm having a baby and then my circs are changing... so have to apply with last year's income, which isn't applicable. that can take about five weeks in total to start going into your bank account and then you have to ring them and ask them to give you more... it's so silly. what if you need to dosh in those five weeks??

sarah and laura. woohoo for a mini-meet. i'm having my baby at st james. i was thinking about a water birth but would have to switch to the lgi and i don't really know anything about it. have had all my scans etc at st james. and after going swimming and finding being wet and pregnant irritating i decided i was best staying where i was. which hospital are you guys going to? you may have said. i'm being a bit dim today...

right. off to watch this week's dr who :)


----------



## abz

didn't see your post maybe. so glad you and OH got to have a talk. have everything crossed for you!!

abz xx


----------



## A3my

Aww I feel isolated down here in the south, I want to meet hehe :haha:

*maybebaby* :hugs: that is great news. I really hope its the start of a happier time for you, especially with LOs arrival so close :hugs:

*Abz* :haha: I have been swimming once and got all irritated, I dont fancy a water birth at all. I want to be able to pace about :haha:


----------



## modo

maybebaby3 said:


> am exhausted. oh and i stayed up til 3am talking. hopefully we have sorted some stuff out. time will tell but he actually got out of bed 2day and painted stuff round house that needed touching up!

I am so glad to hear this hon :hugs: hopefully he will be more supportive now.

Thank you for the advice about the cot bed. So a fitted sheet and a sleeping bag or swaddled in a blanket right?

Sorry hon one more question: is a quilt the same as a duvet? I reallly have no idea!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Taurustot and Blossom- congratulations. Beautiful names!

What is it with these fast births?!?!

Katie - hurray for being engaged. I have mw apt tomorrow so hoping to hear I am. Yep I am in Manchester. Would love some kind of meet over the summer!

Sarahwoo, Abz, Laura - if you guys are meeting in West Yorks I would love to come over to yours too to be greedy! I used to live in Wakefield so still feel a pull over the pennines!

Insomnimama - congrats on last box. Had a heart attack when I saw Blossom's update about having her baby as her profile is the same winnie the pooh one as yours and thought it was you!!

Maybebaby - that sounds like a very positive start. Fingers crossed it continues! After I had a long chat with my DH it has been like he is a different man.

Now I noticed that about August babies thread being longer than ours - but being nosey I had a look - they have transferred their thread over from previous tri so does not count as we started at 28 weeks!! 

Brilliant news from my friend and her IVF - she had the blood test and is pregnant. I am so over the moon for her and her hb they have had a horrendous few years trying and she has been completely heartbroken. So here's to them having a healthy 9 months!!

I had a lovely 2hour nap this afternoon!


----------



## Windmills

Ohh I want to go to Ikea, I need more storage. WAY more storage. Possibly another house worth :lol:
maybebaby- hopefully your talk with OH will have done some good :hugs:
I wonder how Jo and Harrison are doing?


----------



## Sarahwoo

Ahhhhh my nap was lovely, lasted a bit longer than planned but I woke up full of energy again and cleaned the bathroom - its all lovely and shiney now :) Hubby got up while I was cleaning and came into the bathroom to find me scrubbing the tiles - took one look at me and said to give him a shout when I was done and went and got back in bed!! I shouted to tell him I wouldn't be long, he said take your time, I've not slept very well. So I said oh, are you nesting too? He said yep, I've made you a nest in the bed and I'm testing it out for you! :rolf: Men! 

Sorry to hear about your daughters hamster A3my! Was it old? Bless, its horrible when pets die.

How can the August girls have more posts than us!!! My goodness they must talk about some crap :haha:

MaybeBaby3 I'm so glad you've had a talk with your OH - fingers crossed this does the trick and he bucks his ideas up :hugs:

Abz, Laura and CG I am soooo up for a mini meet up!!! Oohhhh that would be sooo much fun!!! Katie can you get yourself over here to west Yorkshire?!?! How amazing would it be to meet up with our little babies!!!!

CG that is AMAZING news about your friend!!! :happydance: I hope she has a lovely pregnancy :)


----------



## abz

such good news for your friend CG :D :D it really made me grin like a loon :D

abz xx


----------



## MartaMi

*Sarahwoo* - my OH kind of waits baby to be born but at same time doesn't want him to born yet. He seems calmer than me but I know that actually he is really anxious about it and wants it to happen when he's at home because he works an hour of drive.
*Taurustot09, Blossom9* - congrats :flower: Waiting for story and pics.

I can't figure it out how do you do all the house chores? I have no nesting instict about that and if my OH would tell me that house is messy I would tell him to deal with it if it disturbs him :haha: 

So we went to take a look at that safety seat and bought it and fitted all 3 seats and they fitted perfectly :happydance: That means OH will be dealing with paper work and next week I can go get my car :happydance: My beautiful Audi A8 :happydance:


----------



## maybebaby3

modo said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> am exhausted. oh and i stayed up til 3am talking. hopefully we have sorted some stuff out. time will tell but he actually got out of bed 2day and painted stuff round house that needed touching up!
> 
> I am so glad to hear this hon :hugs: hopefully he will be more supportive now.
> 
> Thank you for the advice about the cot bed. So a fitted sheet and a sleeping bag or swaddled in a blanket right?
> 
> Sorry hon one more question: is a quilt the same as a duvet? I reallly have no idea!Click to expand...

i think so. i swaddled 4 a few weeks and then went on 2 sleeping bag. u shouldnt need extra blankets.


----------



## maybebaby3

i am jealous of the meet a3my, no chance i can get over 4 that lol!!!

marta - i feel the same about the housework. i did 3 hours of :iron: yesterday though. does that count?


----------



## maybebaby3

i think the august girls must have moved their thread from the 2nd to the 3rd tri. no way could they have posted so many posts in a week!


----------



## maybebaby3

going 2 c midwife 2night. have been feeling icky all day. shattered and nausea coming and going.


----------



## maybebaby3

eek i have just seen my ticker. 3 days 2 go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Windmills

I can't believe you're due soo soon maybebaby!
Sarah I probably could get over, it'd be a mission but I need something to do with my days :lol: xx


----------



## maybebaby3

it is pretty scary and i still havent finished my hospital bag :blush: think i'm in denial :haha: may only believe it when baby comes out :rofl:


----------



## Windmills

:rofl: Get it finished woman!


----------



## laura4disney

Mini meet sounds like a plan then!!! xx

Abz - I'm at the LGI but not too far away!!! Have you had a tour yet???


----------



## maybebaby3

Windmills said:


> :rofl: Get it finished woman!

i know!!!!! i am super crap at this nesting!


----------



## hope&faith09

Evening Ladies, 

Well I went to the midwife and she really annoyed me as always she was so negative and obviously thinks LO will be staying inside for another couple of weeks - and she really didnt care how ill I was last night. Oh well. 

I have been sorting thru and filing the post which is now nearly done and have been trying to organise one of our bookcases to make more room which was ok when I started but now I have made a huge mess all over the floor which of course now needs tidying! I swear im making more work for myself. Anyways I best go cook some dinner and I will have a proper catch up later! 

x x x


----------



## maybebaby3

h&f - sorry your midwife was so unhelpful! u r not 2 far from your due date so hopefully LO will not overstay her welcome! oh and yes tidying always seems 2 involve making more of a mess b4 u see progress! so annoying.

i'm going 2 b really unhealthy and make burgers with eggs and cheese on them ad side of chips! kids r fed and bathed and in a bit hopefully they'll go 2 bed without a fuss! watching the flintstones with them now. funny how i used 2 watch that as a kid 2!!!


----------



## modo

Cactus Girl: Wonderful news about your friends :) 

Maybebaby: thank you so much for that I feel a lot less confused now!

Blossom: Congratulations!

I am making spaghetti with tomato sauce and kidney beans.


----------



## Pussy Galore

Flippin 'eck ladies... it took me half an hour just to catch up with posts from today!!

Maybebaby.. so glad you and OH have talked things though. Let's hope things start to improve!

Sooo jealous of your mini meet up North!! :(

CG... what wonderful news for your friends. Fingers crossed for a healthy nine months :)

Katie.. glad your LO is still engaged!

I saw the mw this morning and my LO is finally moving in the right direction and is starting to engage.. only 1/5 today but at least that is progress!! :)

That said, the mw did then send me to hospital for monitoring cos LO has been quiet all wknd and even on the monitor it took her 10 mins to get moving, but they were happy with the trace even when she was asleep so I was glad for the reassurance!

And I am finally catching you ladies up on the nesting front!! Did lots of cleaning today and really enjoyed it!! :blush:


----------



## Windmills

Glad LO is behaving herself PG! It's so worrying when they're quiet isn't it, especially this close to our due dates!
Modo - I HATE kidney beans with a passion. Blergh. Saying that, I got chilli con carne in Wetherspoons the other day... and got a big hair ball in it! It was vile anyway because of all the kidney beans, but that just made it even worse :nope: 
Maybebaby- Put the cheese on the chips instead, definitely! I'm not a burger person AT all, except McDonalds, but I could eat chips and cheese all day.. my thighs wouldn't appreciate it though! 
H&F- :rofl: Why does that always happen? I decided to sort Vinny's stuff out this afternoon, ended up with it all over the floor and way more mess than when I started!


----------



## jolou

hey ladies!! not had time to read up on the what seems 100s of pages ive missed since friday! but i did notice Mrs A had her baby on the same day as me! how weird is that>??? i was only saying the other day you were permitted to have yours the same day as me since we were fed up lol

congrats to all the others who have also had their babies! i noticed there was over 20 now :) not had a chnace to see who it is tho!

Hope your all well in the mean time :)

We are all good here, Harrison is doing ok so far. 

So Harrison was born on friday afternoon at 12:51pm weighing 9llb 1oz, we were ment to go down to theatre at 9am but there was 2 emergency c-sections, one of which lasted 2 hours for some reason, the poor lady! Once we got called to go down just after midday i got very very nervous lol i was sent into the room and told to sit up on the bed, mark had to wait outside as they prepped me. The team were lovely and i could not have asked for a nicer MW to be with me, i had a spinal done and it felt so weird to know exactly what was going on, one side of me went really warm and i had to somehow swing my self around to lay down, then the other side went hot, eventually i was numb everywhere, consultant came in with his oasis cd lol then mark followed as he was about to cut, felt a few pulls and tugs and pushing but it was the weirdest feeling, i actually really enjoyed it lol then all of a sudden i felt lighter and i heard them say "yep definately a boy!" that was it then i was in tears lol i couldnt get over how big he was and the hair! i started to feel a bit sick as they were sewing me up but apparently that was because my BP had dropped slightly and they had given me some anti-biotics. We were then took into recovery for half an hour where i had skin to skin contact, took up to the ward and was ready for my mum to visit at 3. The first night was ok i hated that i couldnt move tho and was very hard to move myself up the bed to sit up. the next day i had the catheter took out and got up for a shower, my hips were a bit clicky and sore but ok. I think that night was the worst night, i was so tired, i think i had a max of 2 hours sleep, Harrison just couldnt settle. We were allowed home sunday afternoon which i was shocked at but soo glad! it was getting very boring in hospital. 

Harrison wasnt feeding too great at the start and would be sick after every feed and even an hour or so after. Apparently it was because he still had a lot of mucus inside him as he was born by c-section, completly normal but I had to wait for it to clear before he would get any appetite. He is on about 30ml on average of formula per feed, altho some times he will have 60ml but thats only been the last day. At the mo he will sleep near enough all the time, altho today he actually stayed awake looking around for over an hour after a feed lol, night times arent too bed i dont think, tho im sure mark will disagree, the last few nights at home he has a feed about 12:30 at which i do upstairs in the bedroom and then he goes down by 1:30 and sleeps then till about 8am, tho we have been told to wake him for a bit in the night as he is only just started to feed decently and not sick it up, still not sure on that one, he tends to wake if he is hungry anyway.. one thing i have noticed today is that he hasnt had a poo today, not sure if thats ok! sophie pooed all the bloomin time!

As for me i feel fine, should have my staples out tomorrow, sooo not looking forward to that! i have been very very teary, crying at everything! boobs are now very very big and feel very full, i got up this morning and was walking around with no bra on only to find leakage onto my feet! i aint used that! nothing came for a few weeks after having sophie, its actually had me thinking maybe i should have breastfed but i wouldnt know if i could swap now since Harrison has been on formula for the last 4 days??

gonna try and get a pic up now, one from my sisters facebook cos i still havent got around to putting any pics on the pc!

The first pic is when Harrison is 2 hours old, the 2nd was taken yesterday at 3 days old and the 3rd was also yesterday when he was being winded... too funny not to show! :)
 



Attached Files:







31331_416415250971_507080971_5183493_3515865_n.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 7









30538_417466585971_507080971_5211990_132173_n.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 9









30538_417466660971_507080971_5211999_4218840_n.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Windmills

Glad you're both doing well :cloud9: Harrison is gorgeous, the last pic is so funny! 
You sound like you're enjoying being a mummy of 2, how is Sophie with the new arrival? xxx


----------



## jolou

Sophie is very excited but hasnt learnt how to turn her volume slightly lower lol she wants to do everything but doesnt quite realise she cant do everything lol she thinks she can hold him like i do etc bless, it was quite sweet in the hospital tho when he started to cry, she rushed over and kept saying quietly "dont cry harrison dont cry dont cry" and he actually stopped! lol


----------



## Pussy Galore

Jo.. glad all is well, thanks for updating us!!

And the pics are sooo cute, especially the third one!! :haha:


----------



## Windmills

:cloud9: She sounds like such a cutie! Glad she's liking being a big sister! xx


----------



## modo

*Jolou* thank you for the update! Harrison is adorable! The last pic is so cute :)

*Katie*: Although I don't get your kidney bean hatred I am one of the fussiest eaters in the world (my OH has to put up with a lot!) that I could never judge anyone for not liking certain foods :rofl:

Can I ask how you guys have been organising your LO's drawers? Some one on another forum suggested the following:

*First drawer* diapers, cotton, diaper rash cream and burp clothes
*Second drawer* clothes LO will first wear (newborn and 0-3months) 
*Third drawer* clothes too big for LO (3-6 months and 6-12 months) 
*Fourth drawer* spare fitted sheets and blankets

Please let me know how you have organised your drawers girls! I have started washing our LO's clothes and would love to know what you have done.


----------



## lili24

I'm gonna join in with the May mummies now too because although I'm a Junebug I'll be having a CS very soon in May!! 

Jo thanks for writing about your experience, it's good to hear exactly what happens in theatre. Harrison is gorgeous, congratulations!

Katie about your question about tax credits.. I think you are entitled because today I used the tax credit calculator to see if we are entitled to anything and it says on the help page- if you are on maternity you are still classed as working, so you should enter the number of hours you would have worked before maternity started.

Modo I've put all the nappies, cotton wool, toiletries, burp cloths, bibs, muslins in the changing unit. Then in the wardrobes I have 8 drawers. The top two are full of clothes LO will first wear (newborn sized vests, sleepsuits, etc), then 0-3 in another one, then 3-6 in another one. I have blankets and things in another one. So yeah, I think the list you have posted is good :) xxx


----------



## Windmills

Modo, I know you're in London.. but are you originally from the UK? Just nosy :lol:
I haven't even started washing stuff, you're so organised :blush:


----------



## Windmills

Oh, hey you! Properly coming in here rather than just sneaking around I see :lol: :kiss:


----------



## MartaMi

*maybebaby3* - just 3 more days :wacko: Can't believe it's already May.
*jolou* - Harrison is so adorable.
*modo *- our LO doesn't even have is own drawers, just one will be his. Don't know how he'll manage but he has to :winkwink:


----------



## LogansMama

*modo* - My crib just has a fitted sheet and bumpers. The bumpers are thought best to NOT be used - and considered a risk factor for SIDS... so think about that before you use them. Like I said - I use mine - but may take them out if baby sleeps in crib once he can roll around (we cosleep - so he may not even be in his crib then). Right now he can't roll so I figure the bumpers are fine since he is nowhere near the edges while in the crib...
As far as the blanket goes - we don't use it. I just have it hanging on the side for decoration...

In my dresser - My first drawer is diapers and wipes, burp cloths, etc.. / Second drawer is clothes / 3rd is pJ's... don't have a 4th drawer. I don't put in clothes that are too big... I leave them out until I need them (in a closet somewhere).

*maybe* - I hope your long talk with dh helps things continue to improve. Its a start in the right direction for sure!

*Jolou* - Congrats! So happy to hear your news and glad your section went well. You sound so much braver than me... I was a hysterical loon during mine. Couldn't stop crying... just wanted OUT of there!!! Didn't help that they didn't let me see baby until I was out of recovery either... over an hour! I caught a glimpse of him in the OR, but that was it! Anyhow - Harrison is gorgeous! And to answer your last question... its not too late to switch to BM if you want to. Baby may be reluctant to latch at first - but if you are persistent you can make it work. I think you should try - but I'm all about the BFing.... so thats just my opinion... do whats best for you!

Glad Sophie is adjusting well to the baby too. She sounds just like Logan. Its funny.


----------



## lili24

Windmills said:


> Oh, hey you! Properly coming in here rather than just sneaking around I see :lol: :kiss:

Am I allowed :haha:
I've been lurking for farrr too long!


----------



## Windmills

:lol: 
Did I read right before? You find out on Thursday when Layla will be making her grand entrance? xx


----------



## modo

Yay! Great to see you here *Lili* :hugs: It will be great to have you around :)

Thanks for all your suggestions girls! *LM* I am definitely going to consider taking the cot bumper out. Thank you for that!


----------



## A3my

*Jolou* - :happydance: we missed you! Harrison is soooo cute!! and I loved your birth story - made me go all gay and cry :haha: course you can have a try at booby feeding if you want to! Sounds like you have a good boy -1.30 till 8am!! bliss :thumbup:

*modo* my lo doesnt have his own drawers either! he has a shelf at the moment :) 

is anyone else feeling like thats it for space womb-wise? I dont see how my LO can possibly grow anymore, I feel like I am going to burst!! and i dont even have a predicted to be big baby like some of you! :pop:


----------



## lili24

Yeh!! How scary though.. Sounds like they wanna do it at 37 weeks so Tuesday probably. So you've got a week to go before me :lol: I wish I went through the LWH now, we might have ended up there at the same time :lol: xx


----------



## Windmills

Amy I feel the same way! She just can't grow any more, I don't know where she'd go!


----------



## lili24

I do A3my.. Feels like she is gonna burst out through my belly button! And at my scan today she was so squashed up bless her!


----------



## Windmills

Lisa, that's so soon! Are you feeling more ready now you've had a couple of weeks to get used to the idea? 
I think we definitely would of ran into each other at LWH by now the amount of time we've both spent at our hospitals :lol:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey Ladies! 

I am so so tired but I have written a list of things I can get on woth doing over the next little while ... it currently has about 20 things on it but im sure as I work my way thru things more will need to be added! 

PG - where abouts in the midlands are you - we should have a midlands meet! 

How is everyone this evening? hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## Sarahwoo

Evening All!

Well I don't think I'm going to be doing any midnight nesting today, I'm sooooo tired! Think I might put my feet up with an RLT and read my birth books :)

I got quite a few of my jobs done today, yay! We also went and got hubby a new XBox 360 since his old one died at the weekend, so I wonder what I can get him to buy me now since he's had that :haha:

Hi Lili! :flower:

Maybebaby3 get that bloomin bag packed!! With the speed that these May babies are popping out you won't have chance to pack it when you go into labour!!

Modo I have organised my stuff like this: 
Drawer 1: Unisex Newborn
Drawer 2: Boys Newborn (hidden under a blanket lol!!)
Drawer 3: Blankets, sheets etc

I have a shelving unit which has toiletries, babys towels, baskets with bibs, shoes, socks, mits, hats etc.

All my 0-3 stuff is stored away for now as I have so much newborn stuff that my drawers are more or less full - oops! Good job it seems I'm having a small baby!! I also have a storage box full of bigger sizes.

I have seriously stocked up on things like nappies, wipes, cotton wool etc when I've seen stuff on offer - so I've been able to take advantage of getting stuff cheap and also everything was bought when I was on a full wage at work, so when my pay goes down I won't have so much baby stuff to buy. My nursery does look like Boots though!!!


----------



## modo

Windmills said:


> Modo, I know you're in London.. but are you originally from the UK? Just nosy :lol:
> I haven't even started washing stuff, you're so organised :blush:

I don't mind :)

I am Lebanese but never lived there (born during a civil war) and I have lived in a bunch of countries in the following order:

Saudi Arabia
Qatar
Kuwait (3 days - - Gulf War)
US
Qatar
US 
UK

I also visited London every summer of my life growing up.

I started washing stuff tonight because now the cotbed and changing station/drawers are in there the room has so more space! I had to it :)


----------



## lili24

Yep I'm so ready now.. Well I just need Andrew to do one more coat of stain on the decking and then she can come! I am a weirdo! :) I'm even used to the idea of a CS now as well, although I will be shitting myself on the day. 

Yeh we would have, but we can meet up soon anyway :) xxx


----------



## Windmills

Modo- I suspected the US part, just some of the terms you use :) I bet it's been interesting living in so many places, do you think you've settled here for good now? 
Sarah- No late night nesting for me either tonight, I'm exhausted.. and may murder my brother too :lol: Bedtime I think! Does your OH work all week or just weekends? I'm sick of being a widow to a pub :lol: 
Lisa - I've been weird about the decking too.. I scrubbed it all and got my brother to stain it, and I've scrubbed and sanded down the table and chairs aswell :blush: They need staining again though. How weird, I've really never been particularly bothered about it before. I'm also determined to buy a new rollerblind for the bathroom tomorrow!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Katie he works 5/7 but rarely gets weekends off as its their busiest time (Casinos so similar to pubs lol!). Having said that he is off this weekend lol!


----------



## babyhope

:happydance::happydance:I went on Maternity Leave today:happydance::happydance:
Originally I had planned for tomorrow to be my last day, but I was so tired this morning that I told them today was my last day:happydance: I did this because the doctor has my due date as May 6, so tomorrow I have an appointment and I really don't know what he is going to say if I am not dilated more than 1 cm, I am hoping he waits a few days before inducing that way I can have some time to myself!


----------



## modo

Windmills said:


> Modo- I suspected the US part, just some of the terms you use :) I bet it's been interesting living in so many places, do you think you've settled here for good now?

Yeah I would say I def am settled here now! When I first moved here I had just graduated university and I was going to do a one year easy course (really an excuse to party in London) and move to the somewhere Middle East and get a job etc. I met some good friends (including my now DH) at the university and fell in love, moved in together and eventually got married etc. So I don't see us moving TBH.


----------



## lunarsea

Hello ladies, I may be induced on the 12th if I can't convince my doctor to do it later, so may have my LO by or on the 12th.


----------



## bunnyhop

Bit of a depressing day for me yesterday this is my 3rd lo, both the other two where straight forward so far ive been in hosp monday, yesterday going today and tomorrow boo! Baby has excess water so got to have GD test, an infection test to check theres no infection in my fluid also baby 'could' need a tube put down his/her mouth as it could mean its not swallowing properly. I have blood and protein in my wee and to top it off little mite is breech and if the water level stays the same its unlikely he/she will be turned so homebirth is out of the question for me. Im on weekly scans now and seeing a consultant next wed so hoping to have more info then its all abit upsetting really


----------



## Windmills

Modo- I think uni is an excuse to party for everyone! Except me because I'll have a baby and a husband by the time I get there!
Sarah- :wohoo: for Steve's weekend off! Soo jealous, Vinny has to at least open, close and oversee the changeover at 6pm every day :( 
lunarsea- Reading your posts, your doctor sounds a bit mad.. But on the positive side, at least you'll meet your LO soon! 
Bunnyhop- I'm sorry things are so stressful for you.. Hope it's nothing serious and the baby is fine :hugs:


----------



## MartaMi

*babyhope* - Why should you be induced so early? I'm sure he'll give you some days, more than some.

LOs crib is ready, all the clothes we have are ready but we don't have stroller yet. I guess that's the only thing we don't have.


----------



## lili24

Yeh I used uni as an excuse to party :) still got a good degree out of it though so I can't have been that bad :lol: Katie that sounds mad saying you will have a husband! When would you like to get married? 

Bunnyhop that sounds stressful, I hope all your tests come back clear. :hugs: I'm at the hospital every day now for various problems and it's so tiring, but it's not forever, we are so close to the end now xxx


----------



## Cactusgirl

Jolou - congratulations and sounds like you are doing really well. I love the photos, how cute - the 2nd one I think looks like me when I take my afternoon naps!!

Lili24 - welcome to Maybabies!

Modo - that sounds more or less the layout I have done except mine is a mixture of drawers and wardrobe space

Katie - yuck yuck yuck!! A hairball in your chilli - puke city!

Babyhope - you deserve to be on mat leave so hurray for finishing a day early!

Sarahwoo - when I woke up at 2:30 this morning I watched Louis Theoreaux (sp) on Las Vegas. The casinos were fasinating - it must be mad to work in one like your OH. One guys came and lost about $300,000 over a few days. Madness!!

Bunnyhop - sorry you are having a stressful time of it.

I have a mw apt today - not expecting it to be any different really - bp, fh and wee.
Then I am going to go to Tesco and get all the final bits for the labour such as energy drinks, snacks etc. Might have to treat myself to some big sexy granny knickers for afterwards as well. Oh the joy!


----------



## A3my

Morning all - I feel grumpy today :growlmad: no sleep due to awful nosebleed that wouldnt stop :cry: plus I am at work :cry:

anyway, *bunnyhop* - really sorry you are going through so much. my first two were uncomplicated pregnancies but this one had a high nuchal measurement and its been really traumatic going through all the chromosomal/cardiac testing so I have an idea how you feel :hugs::hugs: fingers crossed LO is ok xxxxx

*Katie* - I went to uni to do my degree when I was 24 - Emily and Holly were 3 and 2. Its not so bad, you can still party - just not so much :haha:

*Martami* - sounds like you are nearly there :thumbup:

*Lunarsea* - not long till the 12th!!! :thumbup: xx

right, back to work :cry: roll on the weekend for me! xxxxxx


----------



## A3my

ooh *CG* - we posted at the same time. I have a MW appt today too. fingers crossed for us :hugs::haha:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Morning All!

Babyhope Yay for Mat Leave!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Bunnyhop I hope everything is okay for you! :hugs:

Katie it would drive me mad if he actually had to go in every day! When he has his days off he generally gets a few phone calls checking different things and he sometimes has to go in for meetings on his days off etc but he has other managers who can open and close etc. Pubs really are a massive commitment aren't they? Steve has his personal lisence etc but I doubt we'd ever go into pubs - way too much like hard work!! 

Modo I did more partying that studying at Uni too . . . Still did okay though thank goodness but I've never really used my degree :dohh: In a roundabout way though it is how I ended up married and in here lol, so it was soooooo worth it :)

CG Casinos are a bit crazy, not as bad over here as Vegas though!! I worked as a croupier for a while and it was bonkers at times, I loved it though and hubby adores his job, I just didn't like the constant night shifts where as they work really well for him (and I get the bed to myself at night lol!!) We got married in Vegas, at the Bellagio . . . ahhhhh it was amazing :)

A3my when do you finish work? Not long I hope!!!!!

Well I'm not sure what I'm going to do today, I fell asleep at about 1.30am and woke up needing the loo (mouse wees :haha:) about four times before 8am . . . but I did get a reasonable amount of sleep so I feel okay. I've just got to decide what to clean now!!!


----------



## L-C

Morning all!!!

Jolou - congratulations, he is perfect and I love the last photo...

Modo - your baby dawers sound very similar to mine, although I have had to fill one on those plastic box things in the bottom of the wardrobe - with all the hand me down blankets we have - they are lush!

Babyhope - glad you're on leave and well done for taking the extra day!

CG and Amy goodluck with your midwife appointments!

I could cry today, this weekend I have pottered around and walked with the dog a couple of times. All weekend I felt as though I had been hit with a cricket bat in the front of my pelvis, this has got so much worse, I have tried to take it easy but today I can hardly walk! I'm so upset I have come all this way and now finally off work and I'm confined to the sofa. Tried to call the MW yesterday, but no answer so left a message. I'm pretty sure it's SPD, and so not good. Anyone else on here suffering with it?

21 babies already!!


----------



## laura4disney

oooo i have a MW appointment too - apart from my normal MW is on holiday so i have to go to a walk in place, but i'm guessing its will just be the same BP, FH and Urine!!!

I'm the same as you today Sarah, just figuring out what to tidy today, i let it slip a little bit over the weekend and now everything is bothering me:shrug:
I don't think it will ever be as tidy as i want it to be, i wish i had some sort of cleaning robot:haha:

Jolou - Congratulations!! He is adorable and that last picture is brilliant:flower: Glad that you are ok!!!!


L-C - i was diagnosed with SPD, and stupidly went on a 1 and 1/2 mile walk on Monday - it killed me:dohh: I find that baths help i've been having one everyday before i go to bed as i find it makes it easier to sleep and relaxes things more!!! Hope you're ok!!:hugs:


----------



## Sarahwoo

L-C I have SPD and its got soooo much worse in the last few weeks. Its exactly like you say - if I'm sat down or in bed and get up it really, really hurts, have to hobble the first few steps like I'm about 100 years old! I'm okay when I'm up but I can't really walk far. I have a support belt from the physio which I wear if I'm going out and I'll be walking, but its quite uncomfy so I don't wear it in the house.

I spoke to my physio and she confirmed that it is just normal that it gets worse as the birth gets closer, I was offered crutches but I would rather stay home than hobble about with crutches TBH!! You can take paracetamol though, might take the edge off.


----------



## Sarahwoo

Laura I've also developed a passion for baths . . . . ohhhh I might have a bath in a bit. Daytime baths just seem soooooo indulgent!!!!

A cleaning robot would be fab!!! I'm sure thats what hubby thinks we've got already though!!! When I got up he was just going to bed and asked if I was going to do some more nesting, I said yep but I'm not sure what to clean yet . . . so he said well why don't you clean the fridge? I said because I already did the bloomin fridge when I first finished work!!!! That was six weeks ago though . . . so I might do it again now he's put the thought in my damn head!!

Oh and JoLou - I don't think I've said - how gorgeous!!!! I LOVE that last picture - soooooo cute!!


----------



## laura4disney

Yeah i think my OH thinks we have one too! I started making him wash up this weekend though! Mwahahaha! Seems fair as he really hasn't had to do anything for about 4 weeks now!! 

Oh baths are the best only problem is once i get in i really don't want to get out!!! hehe


----------



## L-C

Thanks girls, was feeling really disheartened are you trying to carry on as normal or caning the rest? Saying that though, I have just really struggled to put knickers on! You'll be glad to hear they are firmly on though, not typing in th nud, I did think at one point I would be!

mmmm baths sound good, my mum bought me a sanctuary mum to be kit with some lush stuff in so might give it a go, although since pants are on might keep it that way for a bit!


----------



## laura4disney

Haha!!! I know what you mean with the knickers, my OH asked if i wanted help putting mine on this morning and i was mortified:haha: I was determined to get them on on my own!!!

I have some sanctuary stuff too, it's lovely especially for bath time!!:thumbup:

I have been carrying on as normal but starting to take things a lot slower now as i'm finding the closer it gets to DD the harder it gets to walk and everything is much more of an effort!


----------



## A3my

Sarahwoo said:


> Morning All!
> 
> A3my when do you finish work? Not long I hope!!!!!

1 week Friday I finish!! 9 working days after today. I actually hope my BP is up at the MW appt today so I can call in sick and get put on leave now :haha:

Should you be doing all that cleaning when you have SPD!! :nope: be careful Mrs xxx

*L-C*- I hope the pain gets more bearable :hugs:

*Laura* - good luck for your MW appt too :hugs:


----------



## Janny Wanny

hey all how is everyone today?


----------



## hope&faith09

morning all. 

How are we all today? 

I had another awful nights sleep and thought I was going to have a mental breakdown in the middle of the night - I was constantly getting up to pee, cant sleep even tho im shattered and just felt like I cant do this anymore. Dave then heard me crying and came to see me and we ended up having sex and then I finally fell asleep! Off out for lunch with my NCT ladies today - think we still only have one baby born so I cant wait to have a good moan and see how everyone else is getting on. Although Dave did ask whether I was going to do the washing up before I go out - how rude! 

Hope everyone is ok x x x x x x


----------



## lunarsea

Windmills said:


> lunarsea- Reading your posts, your doctor sounds a bit mad.. But on the positive side, at least you'll meet your LO soon!

He's nuts, to put it quite bluntly.
:haha:


----------



## A3my

poor you H&F, tell him he can do the washing when he gets home!
hopefully what happened will kick start labour though ;) x


----------



## A3my

nervous about MW now :S she wanted to put me forward for having a student deliver me and I really dont want that. The student is going to be there and I've got say sorry but no. I hate letting people down! arrghh x


----------



## hope&faith09

Amy - dont worry about saying no to having the student, you need to do what is right for you ... altho thats what i always feel like i always think I cant say no! Not sure how im going to manage with lunch as Im feeling quite sicky!


----------



## modo

2001-2004 were some pretty fun years for me my best friend was going out with a DJ at the time and we got into all these big clubs for free and a lot of free drinks. I got my university degree in the US prior to all this (luckily - - as I would have probably failed a degree programme with all the going out I was doing here!).

My then-boyfriend now husband finished his degree and we got married. I settled down started working and now three years later here we are!


----------



## modo

L-C said:


> I could cry today, this weekend I have pottered around and walked with the dog a couple of times. All weekend I felt as though I had been hit with a cricket bat in the front of my pelvis, this has got so much worse, I have tried to take it easy but today I can hardly walk! I'm so upset I have come all this way and now finally off work and I'm confined to the sofa. Tried to call the MW yesterday, but no answer so left a message. I'm pretty sure it's SPD, and so not good. Anyone else on here suffering with it?
> 
> 21 babies already!!

LC I am having this too! I am going to call a physiotherapist my consultant recommended and make an appointment. I went out for lunch with some of the girls from my NCT group and it really did shock me how much more mobile they are than me. My DH had to pick me up and drop me off as I can't do more than a 10 minute walk anymore.


----------



## modo

Janny Wanny said:


> hey all how is everyone today?

I am doing good hon! I washed some of the baby's clothes last night. Now I am waiting for DH to wake up as I want to go to the Pizza Hut lunch buffet. I really feel like having some!

What are you up to?

Are you guys ironing your LO's clothes? I am so crap at ironing that I am scared I'll do something wrong :(


----------



## Wellington

Bored, bored, bored, bored, bored.
Everything is done.
Except now that I've been ready for weeks (1st LO came 2 and a half weeks early - so I've been prepared this time!) it just means things need doing again! Thought I'd hoovered for the last time. No - it needs doing again now.

Everything was washed from when I put it away from number 1. I haven't washed it again as it was in sealed plastic boxes under the bed. No ironing!!! I tell myself that the babygrows are softer if they aren't ironed..... not sure if thats true or not - but the only things that get ironed in this house are shirts. Everything else is folded ironed - if you know what I mean.

Have had twinges for weeks.... more so in the last few days - but nothing concrete I could put my finger on and say - yes- this could be it.

Still 'not allowed' to go into labour for another 2 days though due to OH being 2 hours away at work. I'm sure thats not helping my crap efforts at sleeping - knowing that he's that far away - and that these things seem to kick off at night!

And now I'm getting the 'any news' texts and calls. I just tell them that we had her weeks ago and have been hiding her - to see their response. Even the sodding MIL asked if anything had happened! Rest assured love, annoying and as interferring as you are - I think your son would have told you if something was going down in the birth department!

ANyway - humm, hoovering... or revising for my exams. A tricky toss up!
I think I might opt for de-limescaling the bathroom taps instead - such fun to be had!


----------



## happy2bme

Wow....21 babies now!!!! I keep missing things! I've not been feeling well for last few days, had a takeaway on Saturday and don't think it agreed with me....my stomach has been a nightmare :( Went to midwife yesterday and she can only feel 2/5 of the head and it is pretty well down.........she has told me that even tho it is my first, don't hang around when I go into labour as it might be quick as the head has been quite far down for a number of weeks - scary but in a way I hope she is right! Getting fed up now..........come on....!!!!


----------



## muddles

jolou said:


> hey ladies!! not had time to read up on the what seems 100s of pages ive missed since friday! but i did notice Mrs A had her baby on the same day as me! how weird is that>??? i was only saying the other day you were permitted to have yours the same day as me since we were fed up lol
> 
> congrats to all the others who have also had their babies! i noticed there was over 20 now :) not had a chnace to see who it is tho!
> 
> Hope your all well in the mean time :)
> 
> We are all good here, Harrison is doing ok so far.
> 
> So Harrison was born on friday afternoon at 12:51pm weighing 9llb 1oz, we were ment to go down to theatre at 9am but there was 2 emergency c-sections, one of which lasted 2 hours for some reason, the poor lady! Once we got called to go down just after midday i got very very nervous lol i was sent into the room and told to sit up on the bed, mark had to wait outside as they prepped me. The team were lovely and i could not have asked for a nicer MW to be with me, i had a spinal done and it felt so weird to know exactly what was going on, one side of me went really warm and i had to somehow swing my self around to lay down, then the other side went hot, eventually i was numb everywhere, consultant came in with his oasis cd lol then mark followed as he was about to cut, felt a few pulls and tugs and pushing but it was the weirdest feeling, i actually really enjoyed it lol then all of a sudden i felt lighter and i heard them say "yep definately a boy!" that was it then i was in tears lol i couldnt get over how big he was and the hair! i started to feel a bit sick as they were sewing me up but apparently that was because my BP had dropped slightly and they had given me some anti-biotics. We were then took into recovery for half an hour where i had skin to skin contact, took up to the ward and was ready for my mum to visit at 3. The first night was ok i hated that i couldnt move tho and was very hard to move myself up the bed to sit up. the next day i had the catheter took out and got up for a shower, my hips were a bit clicky and sore but ok. I think that night was the worst night, i was so tired, i think i had a max of 2 hours sleep, Harrison just couldnt settle. We were allowed home sunday afternoon which i was shocked at but soo glad! it was getting very boring in hospital.
> 
> Harrison wasnt feeding too great at the start and would be sick after every feed and even an hour or so after. Apparently it was because he still had a lot of mucus inside him as he was born by c-section, completly normal but I had to wait for it to clear before he would get any appetite. He is on about 30ml on average of formula per feed, altho some times he will have 60ml but thats only been the last day. At the mo he will sleep near enough all the time, altho today he actually stayed awake looking around for over an hour after a feed lol, night times arent too bed i dont think, tho im sure mark will disagree, the last few nights at home he has a feed about 12:30 at which i do upstairs in the bedroom and then he goes down by 1:30 and sleeps then till about 8am, tho we have been told to wake him for a bit in the night as he is only just started to feed decently and not sick it up, still not sure on that one, he tends to wake if he is hungry anyway.. one thing i have noticed today is that he hasnt had a poo today, not sure if thats ok! sophie pooed all the bloomin time!
> 
> As for me i feel fine, should have my staples out tomorrow, sooo not looking forward to that! i have been very very teary, crying at everything! boobs are now very very big and feel very full, i got up this morning and was walking around with no bra on only to find leakage onto my feet! i aint used that! nothing came for a few weeks after having sophie, its actually had me thinking maybe i should have breastfed but i wouldnt know if i could swap now since Harrison has been on formula for the last 4 days??
> 
> gonna try and get a pic up now, one from my sisters facebook cos i still havent got around to putting any pics on the pc!
> 
> The first pic is when Harrison is 2 hours old, the 2nd was taken yesterday at 3 days old and the 3rd was also yesterday when he was being winded... too funny not to show! :)

Awwwww so cute!


----------



## laney_1981

Hi everyone

I wondered if i could join in again, i have been religiously following this thread but by the time i have read everybody's posts i don't have the energy to post myself. I have to say tho that this thread has been my saving grace answering a lot of the questions that I am probably too shy to ask :blush:

Congratulations to all the new Mommies, your birth stories and pics have been great. Its good to hear that most people so far have had quick straightforward births. 

I have a MW appointment and scan tomorrow to check weight and fluid volume and I am hoping that they will give me a date for induction so that I have something to aim for as I don't think this baby is gonna come anytime soon. I have had no show and baby is not engaged yet :growlmad:

Although I have only 3 days til due date I still haven't packed my hospital bag, that is the plan for today. I don't know why I have left it so long. I think once I pack this bag then it could happen anytime. I think I am still in a little denial. 

Just a few things to be done in the nursery and then we are all sorted.

Im looking forward to joining in this thread as we all approach our due dates and look forward to reading everyone's birth stories and seeing the baby pics

Elaine


----------



## L-C

Have a look at this someone just sent it to me - it's amazing birth. 

youtube.com/watch?v=GKVp4FQ4sd8

Sorry wasn't supposed to put the video in there, incase anyone doesn't want to watch but not sure how to do it with just the link. x


----------



## L-C

Sorry girls, meant to just post the link, don't want to freak anyone out but having that picture there but not sure how to get rid of it and just post the link!


----------



## laney_1981

yes that is truly amazing, she looked so happy and pain free- how did she manage it :thumbup:


----------



## L-C

i have no idea, I would love to know exactly how she managed it!!


----------



## Windmills

L-C said:


> mmmm baths sound good, my mum bought me a sanctuary mum to be kit with some lush stuff in so might give it a go, *although since pants are on might keep it that way for a bit!*

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
I'm the same way about shoes, once they're on I refuse to take them off all day!

I've just finished cleaning the kitchen, the only bit I can't do is on top of the cupboards because I'm just not big enough.. In most houses 5'5" is quite tall for a woman.. Here it's tiny, my sister is 5'9" and my Mum is 5'11" :( I don't know what happened to me, my whole family is really tall :lol: 
Urgh I talk soo much rubbish. 
H&F, I really hope you go into labour soon.. Think I want you to go even more than I want to go myself, you just sound soo uncomfortable and stressed :hugs:


----------



## Windmills

That video is insane :wacko:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning ladies!!

Well one week into maternity leave and I don't think I have sat down and rested yet! I did a bit more baby shopping today which was fun and intend to spend this afternoon washing some of LO's clothes!!

And then I thought I would pop on here to catch up, since I've only missed a mornings worth of posts... and six pages later, I have forgotten all that I wanted to say!

So excuse the general post... but good luck to those with mw appts today and welcome to the new ladies!!! :)

H&F.. I am based in Coventry... a Midlands meet would be great!!

L-C... what a great video! Seeing clips like that really do make me look forward to the birth although I am sure mine will be nothing like that!!! :)


----------



## Sarahwoo

A3my said:


> Sarahwoo said:
> 
> 
> Morning All!
> 
> A3my when do you finish work? Not long I hope!!!!!
> 
> 1 week Friday I finish!! 9 working days after today. I actually hope my BP is up at the MW appt today so I can call in sick and get put on leave now :haha:
> 
> Should you be doing all that cleaning when you have SPD!! :nope: be careful Mrs xxxClick to expand...

I seem to be alright when I'm up and about . . . . I do take my time though and I stop if it hurts. I think I should really be taking things a bit easier though . . . . :wacko:

I also struggle to get my pants on lol!!! Apparently you have to put em on sitting down, if I don't I end up nearly falling over! I really struggle with shoes and socks too, but I allow hubby to help putting those on :haha:

Well my plans for cleaning this morning went a bit wrong . . . . I feel asleep!!!! I remember thinking oh I might just have half an hour and then I'll do some cleaning . . . the next thing I know I woke up at almost 1pm! OOps!! Then I had a bath, complete with face mask . . . ahhhh that was nice! So I'm just going to get a bit of housework done now, but I think I'll take it a bit easy today :)

I hope everyone else is having a good day!!


----------



## carriecinaz

That woman in the video is an alien I swear :rofl:


----------



## Frufru

Windmills said:


> :rofl: you're just creating more and more work for yourself aren't you!
> Well, tomorrow morning I'm planning to test the theory that scrubbing a floor on your hands and knees brings on labour :lol:
> also, had some very odd movements the past day or two, and my bump seems to have gone really high again and feels a different shape. Hoping against hope she hasn't decided to turn after being head down since my 17 week scan!!

Oh Katie I hope your bags are packed - that is pretty much what my bump did the day before I went into labour :winkwink:


----------



## Windmills

Hmm, well no labour yet! I can hope though :lol: 
I think I'm going to be pregnant foreeeverrr.


----------



## modo

*L-C* I have seen that video before it is amazing!

*Katie* my family is the opposite of yours.I am 5'9, my Mom is 5'4, one of my sister's is 5'6 the other is 5'4 and my grandma is 5'2. The men in my family are taller though my dad is 5'11 and my brother is over 6 foot. So when I am at their place (when not pregnant) I am always asked to get things from the top cupboard or closet.


----------



## laney_1981

Quick question for first time mommies, is anybody scared they are going to b rubbish at being a parent!

I know my life is gonna change dramatically in the next couple of weeks but my biggest fear is that I'm gonna b a rubbish mum.

Am I alone!!!!


----------



## A3my

*L-C* cool video :shock: :haha: oh my god we are all going to give birth gulp!!

*Sarahwoo* - glad you dont overdo it and get help with your socks :haha: bath and facemask sounds lovely!!

*Katie* - thats wierd about your bump - I wonder if you should make sure you are ready like frufru said!!! 

my MW appt was alright. I stumbled my way through saying I dont want students. It was very embarassing, I dont know why I always feel like I should say yes when I want to say no!! Interestingly my 10 year old would be allowed to come to the delivery! She really wanted to be there, whereas my 8 yr old said bleuurrghh no way :haha: baby 3/5ths engaged, trace protein/leucocytes so more pee to be sent off :dohh: Do your Midwifes get you to pee straight into the pots? I find it impossible now! :dohh: oh and measuring small, as always :sigh: xxx


----------



## modo

*Laney* you are def not alone its something I am scared of as well. I don't know what to suggest either.

*Amy* I hate collecting my pee now. I am so sick of it. I find the tubes they give you to pee in so much harder to catch the pee then the ones I get from my at my consultant's office (which are wider).


----------



## laney_1981

Am3y
I think I would struggle to with saying no to students as I was a student nurse 10years ago and it is the only way to learn, but when u are the patient you want to b looked after someone with years of experience so that u feel comfortable. I think I would b saying no to if that situation arises.

Yeah the midwives still get me to pee straight into the pot, it does get very difficult.

I have a very active bump at the moment must be tge choc muffin I've just eaten


----------



## LolaAnn

I'm scared too!!
And yeah, peeing into those little pots is just INSANE WHAT THE HELL!! I can barely even see down there and like pee all over my hand etc lol its just an epic, epic disaster.


----------



## Windmills

Urgh, the water sample tubes are RIDICULOUS. At my hospital they give you ones with a funnel type thing, I'm seriously considering stealing a supply in future pregnancies :lol:


----------



## Windmills

Oh, Amy, glad the MW appointment went well(ish)! I'd say no to students too, mainly because the second year students are the same age as me and that'd just feel odd.. Imagine if it was someone I knew from school :lol:


----------



## maybebaby3

jo - he's gorgeous! i wouldnt wake a sleeping baby up 4 a feed. he'l surely wake if he's hungry. if u do he may get used 2 waking at 4am! how lovely that u get a decent night's sleep. i hope my baby is like that and not like my other 2!!!

amy - i feel stretched 2 burst 2!

bunnyhop - hope your tests r ok! how stressful!

elaine - i'm glad i'm not the only one about 2 pop who hasnt finished the hospital bag packing!

lola - so tru about the pots! i can no way see over my bump :haha:

i have had a good day so far. took dylan 2 school and then went 2 town with erin and met my friend who's LO was born 5wks ago and had 2 undergo heart surgery. he is doing well thank god! then my dad took erin 2 my parents house 4 lunch and i went out with my sister 4 lunch. so indulgent! i felt a bit guilty, especially as oh is making an effort and stayed in 2 paint my bedroom. i bought myself some sunglasses from next and we sa outside in the sun and had a leisurely lunch. now i am home and having a RLT and then i'll have 2 clean the floor in the bedroom and the units so oh can move them back so he can do the other half of the room 2moro.


----------



## laney_1981

Maybebaby, I'm really glad uve had a nice relaxing afternoon, u deserve it. It's about time hubby was working and u were relaxing. 

Yeah hospital bag I just keep putting it off, makes it feel too real once that's done! Although everyone telling me to get it PACKED.


----------



## A3my

laney_1981 said:


> Am3y
> I think I would struggle to with saying no to students as I was a student nurse 10years ago and it is the only way to learn, but when u are the patient you want to b looked after someone with years of experience so that u feel comfortable. I think I would b saying no to if that situation arises.

I was a student nurse too 10 yrs ago too :blush: it is all aboutfeeling comfortable in labour though, you are right. I know I'd worry with a student and that affects pain perception doesnt it. I had student docs at my CVS and student radiographers who wanted to see the huge NT my LO had so I feel like I've done my bit :)

Glad its not just me with the pee pots! *Lola* :haha: i love that, epic epic distaster hehehe. 

*maybebaby* - glad you had a lovely day - I want some new sunnies! :coolio: DH drove over mine :cry:

*Laney* - you'll be a brilliant mum :hugs: we all will be!


----------



## laney_1981

A3my that's interesting that we have both been student nurses. You are absolutely right you have to b as comfortable as possible in labour and if that means no students then so be it. You have definately done your bit with all tge students during your pregnancy.

Are u still a nurse and if so are you delivering at the hosp you work in.


----------



## Moongirl

Hi guys!

Jolou - lovely to hear from you and glad you and Harrison are doing so well! I love the pics, especially the last one!! :)

Congrats to all the other new mummies that i've probably missed too!!

i don't know how you lot all have time for nesting - you must spend so long on here keeping track of things :haha: i'm really hoping my nesting kicks in soon, i really need to get started on things, hehe! i'd still rather lie in front of the telly tho!!

:hugs:


----------



## Windmills

I want apple juice and there's none left, I want to cry :cry: 
moongirl, I cheat.. During the day I log on using my phone, usually only on the laptop in the evening :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies ... just caught up with the thread and had so much to say but I am soooo tired today it has all disappeared out of my head. 

I just got back from lunch with the girls from NCT was so lovely to catch up and we are going out again in three weeks when hopefully all the babies should have arrived. I have done no tidying today so I feel like I need to do something but just dont have the energy! 

Katie at this rate I think you will have had your baby before me!! 

How has everyone elses days been? Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## LolaAnn

Moongirl I'm the same - I feel like I exhausted all my nesting ability a few weeks ago when I painted and redecorated everything! But the place is really still not ready for a baby.. and I just wanna lie here watching TV on my laptop hehehehe.

Glad I'm not the only one one peeing all over my hands lol.

Oh yeah If you want to hear a funny story (well its kinda gross but shows how useless I am) DH was rummaging in my handbag for something the other day and pulled out a (full) urine sample container!! The worst part was it had been in there for almost 2 weeks.. hahahahahahha I completely forgot about it after my last MW appointment


----------



## Windmills

H&F- Glad you had a nice afternoon :) all the women from my antenatal class were odd, or maybe I'm odd? They all took themselves far too seriously, and gave me evil looks if I dared speak to their partner :lol: 
also, i'll still be pregnant in 3 weeks.. And it's my birthday in 3 weeks :wohoo:


----------



## Windmills

Hahahaha. Lola, that's so disgusting :lol:


----------



## hope&faith09

aww well I hope we all pop soon. The ladies at my NCT were all lovely and its nice getting to know them now and hopefully more when the babies arrive. 

Its my birthday next month ... will be my 21st! Cant wait - having a family get together and a bit of a party but no drinking for me!


----------



## maybebaby3

lola - that's so funny! made me laugh :rofl:

just finished a stint of tidying and have put on dinner 4 the kids.


----------



## modo

Hey girls, I have such a bad headache - - I just want to crawl in a hole :(


----------



## maybebaby3

aww modo hope u feel better xxx


----------



## Frufru

Taurustot09 said:


> Hi mummies, good Luck to everyone!
> i had my gorgeous little girl 'sophia-Rose' on Monday 3rd may at 03.39am, 1 hour and 10 minutes after arriving at the hospital!! birth was fantastic and very quick! we are over the moon and soooooo in love with her! shes totally perfect! Looks the image of DH at the moment hehehe bless :)
> 
> post pics and birth story soon! :)

Congratulations on the arrival of your little lady :hugs:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Amy... I seem to have measured small all pregnancy although I have had two reasurring growth scans and whilst she is small, she is still within the normal parameters.

Have they referred you because you are measuring small? My PCT won't scan at 37 wks+ because it is too difficult to scan the baby accurately especially if the head is engaged, but they will still check the flow from the placenta.

At 36+5 my LO had an estimated weight of 6lbs so she still could weigh over 7lbs at birth if she decides to wait until 40 wks + :)

:hugs:


----------



## Frufru

Blossom9 said:


> Hi all. I'm really happy to announce the arrival of our beautiful baby girl. Baby Rose was born on Sunday 2nd May weighing 9lbs. She is georgeous. X

And another arrival :thumbup:

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - Just had a txt from malpal she is in labour and currently 4 cm dilated and waters are bulging. I will update as I know more but fingers crossed the babies are here real soon! xx x


----------



## Pussy Galore

hope&faith09 said:


> Hey all - Just had a txt from malpal she is in labour and currently 4 cm dilated and waters are bulging. I will update as I know more but fingers crossed the babies are here real soon! xx x

Woo hoo!!! Wonderful news! Keep us posted! :happydance:


----------



## Windmills

Aaah good luck malpal! Hope it happens fast for you, and you get to meet your little girls tonight :wohoo: :kiss:


----------



## maybebaby3

ooh hope it's a quick labour 4 malpal!!!


----------



## Frufru

modo said:


> Hey girls, I have such a bad headache - - I just want to crawl in a hole :(

:hugs: hope you feel better soon


----------



## babyhope

I feel like crying:cry:

I just got back from my doctors appointment and I am open 2cm but since he says my due date is tomorrow, he wants to induce me TOMORROW!!! I told him if I could wait and he said that when you wait things can go wrong, like the fluid around the baby gets lower and they can poop in there. So then he does an ultrasound on me and tells me that the fluids around my baby are already low, which they told me at my last appointment too. When I asked if I had to get an induction right away if we could wait he said then I release all liablitiy and it will be all my fault if something goes wrong with the baby. He says I need to do the responsible thing and do this, he actually told me if he could get me a bed today at the hospital he would rather do it tonight than tomorrow, thats how risky it is! So my baby will most likely be here tomorrow. I feel like I can't be excited because I am so scared and I just want to cry that they are inducing me:cry: I was induced with my first but I was already 5cm, I am barely 2 cm right now. Wish me luck ladies I am feeling scared. My hubby on the other hand is super excited, he can't wait to meet the baby.


----------



## laney_1981

Good Luck malpal, will be thinking of you and your twin girls


----------



## maybebaby3

babyhope :hugs: it must b a bit of a shock but at least your baby will be here safe and sound. good luck :hugs:


----------



## Frufru

hope&faith09 said:


> Hey all - Just had a txt from malpal she is in labour and currently 4 cm dilated and waters are bulging. I will update as I know more but fingers crossed the babies are here real soon! xx x

:yipee: Hoping all goes well :mrgreen:

Sorry for the multiple single posts on here - I have been catching up on the posts from the last few days and with Joni here I no longer have time to write big lond messages so have to post as I go!

CG - great news about your friends pregnancy, wishing them a happy healthy nine months :flower:

Babyhope - I don't really have any advice/opinion about the induction but can send :hugs: for you lady.

Modo - my drawers are pretty much organised like the list you posted. Joni is still too small for a sleeping bag! At the moment she sleeps in her baby grow with a couple of cellular blankets - she needs extra blankets with her being a prem baby though.

Oh I wanted to post more but it is time for Joni's dinner and she is calling for me!

Have a good evening everyone xx


----------



## LogansMama

malpal - thrilled for you! good luck!

babyhope - its gonna be okay! I know you are only 2 cm, but your body has done this before, so it knows what to do now! You'll do great! Try not to stress! Good Luck!


----------



## A3my

laney_1981 said:


> A3my that's interesting that we have both been student nurses. You are absolutely right you have to b as comfortable as possible in labour and if that means no students then so be it. You have definately done your bit with all tge students during your pregnancy.
> 
> Are u still a nurse and if so are you delivering at the hosp you work in.

Hi laney, no I gave it up 3 years ago and came into Science. I worked as a childrens nurse on NICU/SCBU and initially at the hospital I hope to deliver at but it downgraded and the SCBU was sent to the consultant led unit. If my LO ended up in SCBU there then I'd know all the nurses. How about you??

*PG* - they arent worried about my small size because I have had growth scans at 28 and 34 weeks which were fine. Today at 38+2 wks the student measured me as 34cm which freaked me out slightly but the MW checked and made it 37 :dohh: I dont mind anymore, small is fine :D xx

*Babyhope* - dont worry, I'm sure it will all be fine. Your doc means well and is putting you and LO first but he sounds like a tyrant!! you're 2cm too, the worst bit of induction for some people is getting the cervix to actually soften :hugs: how exciting you get to meet your baby soon!! :happydance::flower:xxxxx

and finally *wooohooooooo**go Malpal!!!* :happydance: thanks so much for letting us know *H&F* - tell her we are all thinking of her and soooooooo excited :happydance:


----------



## grumpygal76

")


----------



## laney_1981

Amy- I used to b a critical care nurse but now work as a practice development nurse and work at the hospital that I am delivering at. Fortunately I know the midwife who runs that ward that I will b in post natally and I think that will b nice. I'm just worried that I will b overwhelmed with colleagues wanting to visit because they think they can just 'pop in'

finally packed my bag, but don't want to go into labour just yet as just heard that my bro has an infected sinus and he is being operated on in the morning. So think I will give my mum & dad a heart attack if I went into labour too.


----------



## Sarahwoo

OOhhhh MalPal good luck!!! Hope all goes well :)

Babyhope don't worry honey, everything will be okay and the main thing is you're going to be cuddling your baby very soon, induced or not :) It must be a shock but keep positive!!

Well I got stuck in and got my ex-office sorted out today - it still doesn't look like my office with all the extra stuff in there but at least I can see the floor now!!! Just need to give it a good hoover and get rid of some rubbish and then I think it'll do, but I'll finish it all off tomorrow rather than tonight.

I am sooo hungry but I have absolutely no idea what I want for tea, and I can't be bothered to cook :( Hubby has gone to work so I either need to find something that I've got in or drive to Mcdonalds, haha!!


----------



## Windmills

McDonalds, definitely ;) I miss it so much now I don't work so near any more!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Katie you are going to be very dissapointed in me - I had a salad. Boring! But I just couldn't be bothered to go to Mcdonalds . . . I would have had to get my car out and it just wasn't worth the effort lol!!

I'm so bored . . . there is NOTHING on the tele . . . I might read my books or something. I'm feeling all bored and fed up lol! Might make myself an RLT . . . gosh my evenings are exciting!!!! :haha: No wonder I clean :dohh:


----------



## Windmills

Very disappointed in you! Really want a McDonalds myself now, hmm! 

Tell me about it, I'm in bed :blush: I've done my back in, and I've got (self diagnosed!) sciataca pain.. Can't work out what else it could be. The baby feels really really low aswell, when I walk round it feels like she's going to fall out :lol: I wish!!


----------



## Windmills

Also, I'm wondering if lunarsea might be in labour? I remember she was contracting etc and then stopped, haven't seen her post today and she's usually really active!
I need to get out more..


----------



## Sarahwoo

My backs hurting too :( I just can't get comfy . . . . might have to sit on my ball for a bit, that sometimes helps. My cats won't stop following me around either which is driving me mad - its cute but they are getting under my feet, and I don't want to trip over them!! I've shut them in the kitchen and told them to go to sleep but they are meowing and meowing, argh!! They obviously don't believe me when I say its bedtime :)

My LO seems really low these days too, every time I get up I need a (mouse) wee, sooo annoying. Yeah it would be great if they just got lower and lower and then came out lol!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Windmills said:


> Also, I'm wondering if lunarsea might be in labour? I remember she was contracting etc and then stopped, haven't seen her post today and she's usually really active!
> I need to get out more..

OOhhhh maybe, what time was she last on?

All these Babies, when will it be our turn !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Babyhope :hugs:


----------



## Windmills

Hmm, 11 this morning, but she's in the US so that'd be last night for her?


----------



## Windmills

Oh, and my ball still needs inflating :blush: Its one oc those things I never seem to get round to! 
Getting up in the night for a mouse wee is the worst, it wakes me up and then when I get back in bed I just can't sleep, grr!


----------



## lili24

It's the worst Katie.. I must go at least 5 times a night now :( 

GOOD LUCK MALPAL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A3my

laney_1981 said:


> Amy- I used to b a critical care nurse but now work as a practice development nurse and work at the hospital that I am delivering at. Fortunately I know the midwife who runs that ward that I will b in post natally and I think that will b nice. I'm just worried that I will b overwhelmed with colleagues wanting to visit because they think they can just 'pop in'
> 
> finally packed my bag, but don't want to go into labour just yet as just heard that my bro has an infected sinus and he is being operated on in the morning. So think I will give my mum & dad a heart attack if I went into labour too.

oooh will you get a private room? I have to admit when I had my girls all the nurses kept popping in for a nose, including those on the night shift :dohh: its quite nice though in a way :) i hope your brother is oK :hugs:

*Sarahwoo* - you are right, there is nothing on TV :growlmad: I'm going to lie in bed with a cuppa and a book when I've finished my online food shopping.

*Katie* - Ive got a gym ball somewhere I keep meaning to inflate. no idea where the pump is either though!

these babies are popping out one after the other now. I BET I am last :dohh: xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Mmmm, maybe something is happening for Lunarsea then, I thought she was normally on more than that. Unless she's just busy, how dare people have lives outside BnB :haha:

Get your balls blown up Katie & A3my!! I love mine, its so comfy! I sit on it, lay over it, put my feet up on it lol!! Hubby hates it 'cos its just bouncing about the lounge but I love it :)

I think I might go and find something naughty to eat . . . . I'm sure I've got a Toblerone (sp?) somewhere :)


----------



## Windmills

I wish my body would stop messing with me :( 
I've got no appetite and haven't had all day.. Backache, loads of pressure in my pelvis, a sort of 'clear out' (ew).. But not one contraction! I know this is going to keep happening until I'm way overdue, it's frustrating!


----------



## PhoxiestFox

Hey everyone!! I just spent ages catching up with all the biz!! 

Firstly- CONGRATULATIONS to all the mummies now, 21 babies born already!! thats some going, lets keep it up and get these babies born so we can share pics and stories!! 

I think i speak for most of ya's wen I say Im getting pretty fed up with the constant txts/phone calls and the like asking whether baby is here yet!!! lol as if im not impatient enough right now!!!

malpal- Good luck and all the best!!! :)

Sarahwoo &A3my- the tv is my only escape right now and its seriously disappointing me!! OH is out watching the footy too so Im at home bored outta me brain!!!

Anyone else eating like a Mega Monster Muncher these days :hehe: I know I am for sure!!!! I have been wanting crappy food which aint good, but hopefully I dont have too much longer to go til bubs is here!!

xxx


----------



## Windmills

Also.. Sarah, that is correct, no lives outside of B&B allowed!!


----------



## PhoxiestFox

Windmills said:


> I wish my body would stop messing with me :(
> I've got no appetite and haven't had all day.. Backache, loads of pressure in my pelvis, a sort of 'clear out' (ew).. But not one contraction! I know this is going to keep happening until I'm way overdue, it's frustrating!

aww I been gettin these too, everything you mentioned apart from having no appetite :haha: I keep thinking the whole waters breaking, or plug coming away is just NEVER gonna happen! Im wild for checking everytime i go to the loo which doesnt help!!! :( :growlmad:


----------



## L-C

night night everyone, fingers crossed for a joyful birth for malpal and babyhope!


----------



## babyhope

Thanks Ladies:flower:

The shock is slowly wearing off, but panic is setting in! I still have to put the car seat in, finish packing my bag, I HAVE TO RECLEAN MY HOUSE!!! I am starting to freak out! And my hubby has class tonight:dohh: I got kind of lucky because the guy I have to tutor for just canceled so now I don't have to go do that. So much to do so little time!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

I know just what the two of you mean, I'm finding it hard to believe I'm ever going to go into labour or have this baby! I have all sorts of aches and pains but I just can't imagine that something 'real' is going to happen!!

I think if I actually start getting contrations or something I'll still not believe it's 'it'!!


----------



## A3my

*Katie and Phoxy* - me too, its our bodies teasing us!! I even had a show at 35 weeks but anything happen?? pffft nooooo. 2 weeks over I know it. Its going to be H&F and maybebaby after malpal and babyhope I reckon, closely followed by Sarahwoo x


----------



## babyhope

I just caught up on the posts...THANK YOU SOOO MUCH LADIES FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND KIND WORDS!! It means so much to me:cloud9: I hope tomorrow goes well. You ladies are the best!!!


----------



## PhoxiestFox

aw Babyhope- Good luck with everything!! :) xx

roll up , roll up place ur bets on who is next to POP!!! :rofl:

God I cannot seriously bear the thought of going 2 weeks over, even the thought of still having 9 days til my due date is driving me batty!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

I hope you're right A3my . . . do you fancy guessing the date lol!!

Babyhope :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## A3my

ooooh *babyhope* I am so excited for you!!! I know you wanted some "me time" but it will be lovely having your baby in your arms!

Hmm *Sarah*, I reckon you'll be 39+6 weeks hehe


----------



## Sarahwoo

OOhhhh next Wednesday then A3my - I'll make sure I'm not busy :haha:

I know we discussed this ages ago but what has everyone settled for to give birth in? I've packed my black Primark beach dress thing (like we were all talking about lol) and a black nightie . . . but I'm not sure now. What has everyone else packed?


----------



## A3my

I got a two pack of nighties in mothercare, both with poppers for getting boobies out  I'll give birth in one and save the other to change into :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies 

Goodluck on your induction tomorrow fingers firmly crossed it all goes smoothly. 

I have a cheap nightie im going to give birth in I think well thats what I packed anyway. I have written a list of things to do and currently have about 28 things on it ... the more I tick off the more I add onto it! 

Feeling quite relaxed today, looking forward to painting some woodwork tomorrow and doing some more tidying up! 

Has everyone had a nice day? x x x


----------



## Sarahwoo

I think I'm just looking for stuff that I don't need now TBH!! I'll probably just end up in a hospital gown anyway lol!


----------



## PhoxiestFox

I have a nightie for giving birth in and PJ's for afterwards.. but a thought has just occurred to me. thePJ trousers are white and im thinkin not such a gd idea with the whole bleeding aspect of things... might have to have a re-think of that!

Im hoping to labour in the water too so Im using a black tankini top thingy so I dont feel too exposed!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Ahhhhh Phoxiest thats a good point, I need to pack a vest top or something in case I can try the pool. 

I have black PJs for afterwards . . . . yeah maybe white's not such a good idea lol!!


----------



## A3my

haha good point *Phoxi*!! a nightie will be rubbish too. I think I need some massive pants. Has anyone bought those disposable knicker things?

*H&F* - My waters broke with my second while I was decorating ;) xx


----------



## hope&faith09

I just have cheap big pants to wear afterwards ... well today I am really enjoying being pregnant and doing bits and pieces! I seem to have hormonal days and then good days. Right I need to go and jump on OH as I seem to have a sex drive atm and he seems in the mood!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Oohhh H&F have fun lol!!

A3my I have bought mega big pants, they are massive!! Having said that though, when I was in hospital on Sunday the midwife gave me on of their maternity pads and OMG they are just MASSIVE!


----------



## A3my

Haha *H&F*, my OH would run away!! He's scared of hurting the baby! :dohh:

Glad you had a good day  I had a hormonal down day :cry: dont you just hate them! x


----------



## Windmills

Good luck babyhope :kiss:

I've got a tankini top in case I get my water birth, and just a cheap nightie.. Thinking of revising that choice as it's light pink.. Hmm. It'll just get binned afterwards, but still. I've got Mamas and Papas pyjamas that V got me as a present for whilst I'm in hospital, strange man, I would have settled for primark! 
You've got me thinking now, I'm wondering whether to get a different nightie.. My mw said not to wear a tshirt type one because the neck would be annoying..
I definitely just want to buy stuff! May wear a black beach dress like you Sarah, I've got a maternity one here that I never wore because I got stretchmarks on my calves and knees!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Hormonal down days are horrible A3my, I had about two weeks of them and OMG it was sooooo horrid. I cried, and cried, and cried some more!! Luckily I haven't had one for a while, I think I'm just getting the nesting hormones now :)


----------



## Sarahwoo

Katie I think I'm suffering from shopping withdrawal . . . . I just want to buy stuff and internet shopping is getting too tempting! I can't do real shops any more, it hurts too much and I feel like a waddling hippo :rofl:


----------



## Windmills

Amy - :hugs: I hate those days! And best of all, Vinny taught my 14 year old brother how annoying it is to call me hormonal, so he does it constantly.. Very funny! Unless you're me :dohh:


----------



## Windmills

Ooh me too.. I am still feeding the shopping habit though.. I don't know what to buy now though!! I got worried before when my mum asked if I fancied going to town shopping tomorrow and I was like 'umm, maybe, not sure'.. Say whattt, that's not like me :lol:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Haha, its my mums Birthday on Friday and I was sooo tempted to see if she wanted to go shopping lol! But I just can't do it, so it'll have to wait until I can push baby around in my lovely new pram rather than lug him about in my belly while he bounces on my bladder lol!!!


----------



## Windmills

:rofl: I've forgot what pram you got! I'm going to guess bug or iCandy though?


----------



## Sarahwoo

I've got the Silver Cross 3D in Jet Sport . . . my matching parasol arrived today :) Hubby got all excited when the delivery van pulled up 'cos he's expecting a picture he bought (hes art mad) so he was most dissapointed to see my Silver Cross parcel lol!!!

What have you got?


----------



## Windmills

Oh, I was way out!! :lol:
I've got the M&P Ultima in Mimi :cloud9: it's so gorgeous, I love it! 
It comes next week I think.. I originally had my heart set on an Emmaljunga but then kept noticing dead chavvy girls with them so decided on mine instead!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

OOhhhh just checked my lottery ticket for Saturday just gone and I got four numbers!! 64 quid - maybe I will go shopping afterall lol - pass the paracetamol!! :rofl:


----------



## Windmills

:rofl: well done you, I never win anything. I bet you spend it on something for the baby!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Windmills said:


> Oh, I was way out!! :lol:
> I've got the M&P Ultima in Mimi :cloud9: it's so gorgeous, I love it!
> It comes next week I think.. I originally had my heart set on an Emmaljunga but then kept noticing dead chavvy girls with them so decided on mine instead!!



Haha, thats so funny!!!! I love mine . . . . I LOVE the icandy's but my parents bought the pram / car seat etc for us and they really wanted us to get a Silvercross. Mum would have had me pushing one of those big coachbuilt ones if I'd let her! (she had one for me - back in the day lol!!) They weren't impressed with the icandys . . . a bit too modern I think. I do adore mine though, its at my mums and I want to play with it!!!!!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Windmills said:


> :rofl: well done you, I never win anything. I bet you spend it on something for the baby!

Haha, the babys got enough - I think mum needs a treat :rofl:


----------



## Windmills

I love those old fashioned ones, soo impractical though. My mum wanted me to get a silvercross for the same reason- that's what she had for me! 
Hmm, it's hard to think of things to buy yourself at this size IMO.. Although bath stuff is always good! Usually I'd buy shoes or a dress, both pointless now :lol:


----------



## Sarahwoo

I think I might wait until I look slightly less like a weeble and but myself something nice and summery. I can't wait to wear heels again - Steve packed all my heels away 'cos he knows what I'm like for tripping up over my own feet lol!! So I've gone all winter in flat boots - I honestly nearly cried when I bought them because they just looked sooo boring! But they have actually been amazing, sooo comfy and I haven't fallen over lol!! And they don't look so bad.

OOhhhh I can't wait to wear proper shoes . . . . I need to think of somewhere that Steve can take me and the baby where I can wear my Manolos - the poor things have been neglected lol!!


----------



## Windmills

:rofl: I'm so excited to get back in heels too, sort of dreading the pain though! I hated going to work in flats, everyone else was wearing nice dresses/skirts and heels and I was in boring maternity stuff and ugly flats :cry: 
I've got a 50th at the end of June.. Don't know if we'll go though, I'm already nervous at the thought of leaving the baby behind with my Mum! It'd be my first chance to dress up though, so hmm!


----------



## Sarahwoo

I know what you mean . . . Steve bought tickets for us to see Penn & Teller in London in July, I REALLY want to go, and my sister lives in London and is happy to babysit, but I'm still worried about leaving baby!! Plus I'm planning to breastfeed so baby will need to be taking expressed milk in a bottle by then. We'll see, I REALLY want to go though, shame I can't just take baby with me :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Ahh on this subject ... Im supposed to be going to a concert in July but not sure im going to be ready to leave LO - also for my 21st my mum said me and Dave should go out for a meal and she would babysit, but LO would only be about 4 weeks so im a little neervous about that! 

Hows everyones evenings going?


----------



## Windmills

It's scary isn't it! 
Noisy Vinny just got in, and made a big mess of my lovely clean kitchen so I HAD to clean it while he was in the shower :blush: he thinks I've lost the plot..


----------



## Sarahwoo

Argh. what is it with men making a mess!!! Steve can't even make toast without making a huge mess!!


----------



## hope&faith09

i hate these weird pregnancy symptoms ... when i rub my hand across the top of my belly it hurts. random!


----------



## Windmills

That is random! :lol: I'm sick of the bring too hot at night part, I just want to be comfy in bed :cry:
Sarah, tell me about it! He only made a coffee and I think got cake out the cupboard, it was like a whirling dervish had been in there!
By the way, I saw a tazmanian devil on telly for the first time, they're too cute!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Men eh!!! Steve did something today that I've never seen him do before - we've been together nine years and lived together for six - he actually picked his dirty socks up off the floor and put them in the laundry basket!! I had to sit down it was such a shock!!

What do tazmanian devils look like?? Mmmm, might have to give it a google now!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Awwww they are CUTE!


----------



## Windmills

I'd post a pic but I'm on my phone so I can't! 
I've yet to see Vinny manage that :lol: it's enough of a stretch when I ask him to put his plate in the dishwasher, and often that just gets ignored :dohh: why oh why are they so untidy?!
And I KNOW! They're really vicious apparently, but I really didn't expect them to look like that!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

My theory is that they just don't see mess like we do - I really don't think its because they are lazy or anything, they just don't see what needs doing! In all the time we've lived together Steve hasn't cleaned the bathroom once - his reason is that its never needed doing (because I do it before it gets to that stage lol!). I dread to think what it would need to look like before he though wow - I'd better clean the bathroom! But I can't complain, he works hard at his job, brings home a nice wage and does 'man' stuff like DIY!! He's also an amazing cook - and since I enjoy cleaning I'm happy :) And he spoils me, yay!


----------



## Windmills

:rofl: I'm in the same situation- even if I was bothered enough to demand Vinny did cleaning, he works far too hard.. He's fab in every other way, so I think I'm just resigned to cleaning up after him for the forseeable future :)


----------



## laura4disney

hi girls have to catch upproperly when i get home ... went to midwives today and bp was very high so got sent to hospital to be monitored, and bp stayed high, they let me home lst time this happened but now they've kept me in. I hate it oh has had to go home, there's women groaning so i can't sleep, i'm sure i would have had a better nights rest at home.:cry:

So tomorrow they are doing another baby trace, which today was fine and also a scan... they didn't explain why, they are not ruling out preeclampsia but there was no protien in my urine so thats a good sign.

Guess i'll just see what happens tomorrow.

xxxx


----------



## Windmills

:hugs: laura.. I hope it's not PE! Sorry about the rubbish nights sleep ahead, and good luck for your trace and scan tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Big hugs Laura!!!! Oh bless you, I hope you're okay, and that you manage to get some sleep, try not to stress! You'll be okay honey and your LO will be here for cuddles :)

Take it easy sweetie! If you were in Ponte I'd sneek down with some ear plugs lol!


----------



## insomnimama

Good luck to MalPal & Babyhope! :happydance: :crib: :crib: :crib: tomorrow! :happydance:

Hope you're able to get some sleep tonight Laura! :hugs: Hospital is absolutely the worst place to rest. :hugs:


----------



## Frufru

I had planned on wearing my primark bandeau dress to labour in, then I ended up labouring at night and the dress was not comfy to try and rest in. I wore an old T-shirt up until the last 25mins when I was in active labour when, to my suprise, I completely stripped off to birth her. On the pants front I bought 6 pairs of asda's cheapest pants (3 pairs for £1) which were way nicer than the disposable ones .

Sarah my hubby is like yours when it comes to housework. I once decided to leave everything to see where his cleaning threshold was - it is pretty much 2 weeks after mine :shock:

:hugs: Laura, I hope you manage to get some rest tonight and that all is well in the morning.

Well I am sat down for my mid-night pumping session - Joni has been fed and is now WIDE awake. Hubby is currently walking round with her to see if a bouncing rock might tempt her back to sleep while telling her really bad jokes at the same time, it is so cute :cloud9:

Hubby has been fighting off a cold for the last 3-4 days and the reduced, broken sleep has not helped so I left him laying in until early afternoon while Joni and I chilled out in the garden. Well Joni chilled out and I pottered about planting my carrots and spring onions and then did some weeding and moved a few plants into different beds. 

Have the MW and HV coming tomorrow and am really hoping our little lady has put on weight again - given she is on 3 hourly feeds on 80ml EBM she must be gaining!!

Well almost pumped now, I am soooooo looking forward to when Joni is strong enough to feed directly from the booby as I will gain >/= 6 hours a day I currently spend expressing PLUS all the time spent washing and sterilising bottles :thumbup: 

Off to see if Mummy can get Joni to sleep so I can get my own head down for a bit before the next feed!

:hugs: to you all x

ETA - Jo Harrison is super-gorgeous :mrgreen:
note to self - really must put some pics of Joni on here, just need to figure out the whole re-size thing first. Damn technology :rolleyes:


----------



## Windmills

Glad all is going well Frufru. Your OH sounds adorable, good job Joni is too young to understand the bad jokes :lol:
If you go on tinypic.com, you can upload a pic and there's an option to resize it before you upload.. I usually do 320x420 or whatever it is, there's a dropdown of size choices though :kiss: can you tell I really want to see her? :lol: hope she goes off to sleep soon xx


----------



## modo

Good luck *malpal* and *BabyHope* :hugs: :hugs: *Babyhope* you will be fine hon!

Hey girls I slept for 7 hours! I woke up at 12am hung out with DH till he went to bed and now I am washing LO's clothes. 

I noticed that some of the clothes I bought online from Next are going to be too small for LO (consultant predicts he will be 8.5lbs) with a max 7 lbs. Do any of you ladies have experience with returning items or exchanging them with Next online? I bought them back in second tri...


----------



## modo

Windmills said:


> I'd post a pic but I'm on my phone so I can't!
> I've yet to see Vinny manage that :lol: it's enough of a stretch when I ask him to put his plate in the dishwasher, and often that just gets ignored :dohh: why oh why are they so untidy?!
> And I KNOW! They're really vicious apparently, but I really didn't expect them to look like that!!

Last night I cooked so I asked my DH to put away the plates after dinner. Imagine my shock when I realised that he had out all the plates, cutlery and pots and pans used to cook the meal INTO the dishwasher AND he had actually started it! I almost fell down in shock! I expected to find everything next to the kitchen sink or be ignored.

Good luck *laura* and I hope you managed to get some sleep!


----------



## Windmills

I've just had the worst nights sleep of my life, Vinny spent the entire night trying to put his elbow down my ear and I finally got to sleep around 4, only to wake up at 5.45 :(


----------



## Wellington

Morning all!
Well, I'm still pregnant...
Had a rubbish night too- woke up literally dripping in sweat- really gross. I had to wipe my neck and shoulders down with a tissue, I was wringing!
Going to pop into 'work' today to see if that can get things going. Either that or it will relieve my bordom.
Hubby is back tonight from working away, so atleast I'll feel safe until first thing Monday morning. I think an election day baby might be fun... Come on uterus! You can do it!

Good luck to those in or going in today!


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning Ladies! 

Aww katie - take it easy today then! Have a nap!!! 

Update from Malpal - the twins have arrived naturally and all is well! I will let her update fully when she is home! So huge congrats to malpal thats another 2 May babies! 

Im just contemplating getting the wood gloss out to do my skirting boards and windowsill for the kitchen so maybe Dave will get ready to put them in at the weekend! Still in bed atm tho so need to summon the energy to move! 

How is everyone today? x x x


----------



## Wellington

Ooooh, I meant to say: I used the nasty net like maternity knickers last time- they were horrid! 
I reccommend either digging out some old, really ought to be thrown away, 'heavy period' pants or, if you are more classy than me ;) buying some bigger, cheap granny pants. More comfy and still secure feeling.


----------



## chubbin

Good morning,
Sorry to interrupt a nice chat, but Ive noticed Im not on the original front page list. Im sure I used to be, maybe Ive disappeared because I havent been on this site for a couple of months (only just sorted out internet in new flat).
Anyway, Id be really grateful if I could be included. My due date us 19th May 2010 and Im having a boy. Thanks and sorry again for interrupting xx


----------



## L-C

Hi

That's really good news about malpal and naturally to!! can't wait to hear....

Frufru you are amazing, sounds like you are really taking it in your stride!

Modo - next are really good fortaking stuff back, I normally just take stuff back into the store, not sure if you have to send it though.

I bought a whole load of cheap black pants from primark, they were 6 pairs for £2.50, have been wearing them already and they are ok, but don't mind chucking them for that price!

My DH is getting so excited and counting down the days, I keep trying to tell him, once this count down ends a new overdue one begins xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

:happydance: Great news about Malpal!! Can't wait to hear the birth story and see some pics!! :happydance:


----------



## A3my

You ladies were all up late! 
*Sarah* - yes the maternity pads are maHOOOOOsive!!! like bollards in your pants :haha:

*H&F* - thanks for the Malpal update! wonderful news. She's amazing isnt she doing it all naturally :thumbup::happydance:

*frufru* - Joni pics would be lovely :)

*Wellington* - thanks for the advice re: net knickers, I wont get those then :haha:

*chubbin* - :wave: no such thing as interrupting here! just join in :)

*Laura* - sorry to hear about your BP :hugs: hope you managed to get some sleep :hugs: good luck for the scan etc today.

*Katie* - thats not a nights sleep, thats a nap - can you go back to bed?? :hugs:

*Modo* - I have exchanged bits I bought in next, I do think their clothes come up small too x

Another day at work for me :cry: 6 more after this! I'm such an idiot for planning to go on leave so late. I looked into stopping earlier but I have to give them 4 weeks notice :dohh: oh well. Cuppa time xxx


----------



## Cactusgirl

Malpal - ooooh how exciting!! You will add 2 more on to our list!! Hope everything is ok.

BH - I am sorry you feel you are being pressurised into an intervention you are not sure about. I think the hospital just want to cover themselves if you don't take their advice. I really don't have enough knowledge to be able to advise hun. You need to do what you think is best for you and LO

That was just a quick one so apologises if any news has come in but am only up to page 423 and my dad wants me to walk down with him to vote so will be back to finish off later!
x


----------



## ginab

do any of you ladies think my midwife would give me a sweep today im 39+5? its just the next time I will see her I will be nearly 41 weeks if i dont have baby inbetween and im not getting any labor signs at all :nope:


----------



## Wellington

Gina - I wish they would.....
.... I can't even ask!

I saw my midwife 2 weeks ago tomorrow. I'm supposed to see my GP tomorrow on due date - but they don't have any appointments. My next appointment isn't with a midwife until I'm a week overdue!!

Rubbish!


----------



## Janny Wanny

morning all :) how goes it


----------



## ginab

Wellington said:


> Gina - I wish they would.....
> .... I can't even ask!
> 
> I saw my midwife 2 weeks ago tomorrow. I'm supposed to see my GP tomorrow on due date - but they don't have any appointments. My next appointment isn't with a midwife until I'm a week overdue!!
> 
> Rubbish!

That is rubbish! Cant you see if you can see out of your normal routine checkup? If i were you I'd ring her up and say im fed up and ask if she can fit you in at end of clinic?? You gotta be a bit pushy or you dont get anywhere!! heheee saying that im going to ask mine today.. she can only say no.. 
I think you should go for it!! be cheeky :winkwink:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 

Ginab - was talking about sweeps yesterday and apparently they wont give you one until you are 40 weeks at least and my midwife is talking about waiting until im 41 weeks anyway. But if you do get one let me know! Im not seeing my midwife till next week and Im really hoping she will give me one at 40+2.

Well I have undercoated the woodwork so far today. Now getting back to emptying boxes! I have so many jobs for Dave to do this weekend ... all the stuff I actually cant do! maybe i can try and tile the kitchen myself! 

Has anyone got anyplans for today? x x x


----------



## Cactusgirl

Malpal - fantastic news and to do 2 naturally you are amazing! Can't wait to hear all about it!

A3my - I bought some massive granny pants yesterday, good job sex is out of the question for the first 6 weeks and DH won't come anywhere near me in those sexy beasts!

Phoxiest - I had exactly the same thought about white pj bottoms yesterday and purchased some black ones!

Sarahwoo - hurray for the lottery win (shame was not 6 numbers!) Don't forget to remind your OH not to put this new piece of art under the bed or you won't be responsible should your waters break!!

Laura - hope you managed to get some sleep last night - that sounded miserable. Fingers crossed everything is ok for you today

Frufru - you are amazing the way you have taken everything in your stride and STILL out sorting your veggies!! 

Well just been and voted with my dad. The mw apt yesterday was fine - everything on track and nothing untoward found. My bp seems to be getting lower rather than higher! They told me who was on call for the next week for home births. There is one other lady in the area who is overdue who is wanting a homebirth too so she had better deliver soon or I go into labour before her!!

Getting tonnes of phonecalls/texts of everyone now asking how I am, if there is any news. I don't mind them, it shows they care (or are just being nosey!!)

Today I am going to a friends for lunch and then have another pregnancy massage this afternoon - I am addicted to them! Hoping it will relax me so much labour might start!


----------



## A3my

*GinaB* - I wont be able to get a sweep until 41 weeks either...
They arent very nice though, I'd rather not have to have one!

*H&F* - you are a busy lady! its so satisfying when DIY is done though isnt it :thumbup:

*CG* - lucky you, enjoy the massage :hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Well my list of things to do seems to be growing not shrinking - Dave seems to think he is going to have a nice relaxing weekend, I think he is wrong he has so much to do!!! If I can sort out some more of the rubbish in the house today maybe I can manage another trip to the tip! Everywhere I look in this house there is mess! 

Amy how are you today? Cant believe your still working - not long left now tho!


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations malpal :cloud9: can't wait to hear how it went and the girls names/weights! xxxx

I've spent the morning clearing out the shed :blush: it was full of spideys!! 
Going to get a shower in a minute, then go and vote, then maybe go for lunch with my mum.. She's off work today cos she's a teacher and her school is a polling station, how lucky is she!


----------



## Windmills

H&F, you sound soo busy, hope the house is getting there now :hugs:
Amy, I think I'd be tearing my hair out if I was still at work! Not long left though :kiss: xx


----------



## insomnimama

Congratulations MalPal!!!! :crib: :crib:

I'm off to see the specialist today- unfortunately with Insomnitoddler in tow as OH was called in to work at the last minute. Can't complain though- money is money & it's in short supply around here. Still, they keep you waiting for about three hours. The last time my blood pressure was at around 110/60 at my regular doc's apts before and afterward, but at the specialist it was 145/80! :rofl: I was so pissed from having had to wait so long my blood pressure had skyrocketed. We'll see how high it goes today when I am having to look after a toddler & get an internal at the same time after having waited three hours. Maybe I can set a new record :rofl:


----------



## Windmills

:rofl: I think that'd be enough to send anyone's blood pressure through the roof :lol: good luck juggling internals and toddlers! xx


----------



## A3my

Thanks *H&F and Katie*. I am tearing my hair out! I am just tired :sleep:, grouchy :growlmad: and uncomfortable :cry:and this site keeps me sane :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Katie - i wish my house was nearly done ... i suppose we are getting there slowly but dave seems to be such a messy monster ... even more so atm. Does anyone elses oh's seem to collect loads of junk and then refuse to get rid of it? its why i have to do any tidying during the day so he doesnt see what is going otherwise he has a strop about it.


----------



## Sarahwoo

Morning All!!

39 weeks today :happydance::happydance::happydance:

HUGE congrats to MalPal - can't wait to see piccies - and FruFru too - get those photos on here lady!!!

H&F Hubby does that too - one of my first jobs when we moved in together was throwing away his old nasty t-shirts without him knowing, I just chucked a few every month or so and kept a couple for when he's decorating or working on the car and he never noticed that the rest had gone :haha: What really drives me mad is all the old gadgets he keeps - grrrr! And they all get put in my office too - not the loft. The other day he came home from collecting his son with a HUGE surround sound system, I'm sure once it was state of the art and expensive but if he wants a surround sound system in my lounge he can buy a nice new one lol! I said what the hell is that???? He said well its mine, his ex was going to throw it out - so I said well if its yours why the hell didn't you collect it ten years ago when you left her!! Grrrr!!!!

Laura I hope things go okay today and that you get to come home!!

Katie I don't know how you can clear out the shed - I wont even go in ours!! I HATE spids - urgh!! I always have to get the cat to come and eat them when I find them in the house!!

Well I'm feeling a bit rubbish today, I didn't sleep well at all. I kept waking up every hour or so with really painful BH, so that combined with having to go for a mouse wee everytime I woke up . . . . well now I feel crap lol! Annoyingly I'm sure they are just nasty BH, not regular or anything . . . grrrr!! Come on Baby Woo!!!!!!!

So I just have a few little jobs I want to do around the house, then my normal housework, then I'm going to put my feet up. I'll go and vote with hubby when he gets up, and I also need to collect a prescription (Gaviscon!!!) and I think I'll get myself something nice for tea. I think I'm nearly there with the house now - I only have a handful of jobs left on my list that I can do, everything else is for hubby - he's going to be having a busy weekend too lol :) So I'm thinking if I can just get my jobs done, I can have a week or so just doing my normal housework and putting my feet up a bit more, which I think I need to do now - my SPD hurts and if I keep on cleaning it's not going to look like my house anymore!!! :haha:

Hope everyone is having a good day! 

xx


----------



## modo

Congratulations Malpal!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MartaMi

Malpal - congrats :flower:

I'm so tired toady. Haven't done anything but sleeping :sleep: Hopefully tomorrow is better cause then I can't lie in bed whole day :dohh:


----------



## maybebaby3

gina - hospital policy here is a stretch and sweep at term +7 so not til 41 wks. my friend who is a mw is going 2 give me one on sunday tho! 

malpal - congrats

wellington - i have been sweating loads 2 in bed. it's gross!

laura - hope all is well :hugs:

katie - i would have died with those spiders!

sarah - u never know it may be the start of something!

after i dropped off dylan at school i came home, did a bit of clearing up in the kitchen and then went 2 town with erin and my parents. soooooooooooo exhausted now! need 2 sleep but that wont happen with the kids around!!! mum has taken them 2 the park 4 half an hour so at least i can catch up here and have a cup of tea.

oh and it's my due date TOMORROW!!! and still have stuff 2 put in my hospital bag :haha:


----------



## maybebaby3

insomnimama - good luck at the dr!!!


----------



## A3my

Ohhh *maybebaby* - you've nearly made it! :happydance: were Erin and Dylan early/late/on time? x


----------



## PhoxiestFox

Aww ladies Hows everyone?!

Sarah- My OH is the same and brings home a loada junk and leaves it for me to sort out all the time!! he bought a monile phone cover and new screen and has left the screws and phone parts all over dining table...GRR!! I hope ur BH are getting u ready for the big push!! we had bets on last nite and ppl think ur gona pop soon... comon baby woo! :)

Maybebaby- 1 day to go til ur due date!!! WOOOO , mind u , ya better get that hospital bag sorted!  

well today is pretty boring for me, im still in my PJ's :rofl: and after the girls pointing out to me that white pj bottoms & post-birth bleeding are NOT a gd look, Im tempted to go to Asda and see if I can pick up a pair of black bottoms for the hospital bag as well as some Fairy non-bio washing powder for bubs clothes!!!


----------



## Wellington

Ahhh, Maybebaby not only do we have a matching due date, we also have minging nocturnal sweating habits - nice!

Ginab - I rang the midwives. Aparently if I dont get a GP appointment on my due date it doesn't matter as it's a second baby, so they'll just see me at 41 weeks and think about doing a sweep then.

Upshot - no action being taken. Darn it! Not that I want to have to get to that - but at the same time, I am soooo frustrated now!

Hey ho!


----------



## A3my

weliington - was your first early or late? :)


----------



## maybebaby3

A3my said:


> Ohhh *maybebaby* - you've nearly made it! :happydance: were Erin and Dylan early/late/on time? x

started having contractions on my due date with both of them!!! have BH now.


----------



## hope&faith09

Good luck for tomorrow then maybebaby! Hopefully the same thing will happen again! 

I have now glossed the woodwork, been to the tip and next job is to clean the cooker then go and buy a blind for the kitchen and the bathroom and buy the fixings to put up my new ikea units! 

Baby has gone quiet again today ... not sure whether to ring the midwife or just give it a bit longer I think im paranoid but some days she seems so active and other days she is so so quiet it scares me. 

How is everyones day going?


----------



## Wellington

A3my - Number one: Waters broke on 37+3, contractions started the next day - finally had her at 37+5.

I've never been so pregnant in my life !! (<-- over dramatic voice)

Perhaps Mabybaby and I will be lucky and be part of the 4% who go on their due date?!


----------



## babyhope

Wish me luck ladies!!! I am going in to have my baby!!! I am SOOO SCARED!!! Yesterday at the doctor's I was 2 cm in the morning, but last night I went for a walk and had sex and I started getting bloody mucus...not sure if it was my plug or the sex, but hopefully I opened up more!!! I hope it was my plug!!!


----------



## insomnimama

Awwww, go Babyhope! Sounds like it is your time afterall :)

My appointment went smoother than any other apt I've had so far. :happydance: They called me up immediately, and there was no wait between nurse's office (urine & weight) and specialist's office, plus no nurse to deal with beforehand (not that there's anything wrong with nurses, just that after the nurse it's usually another ridiculously long wait). Don't know if it was because I had insomnitoddler with me that they took pity on me, or just luck of the draw but it was lightening fast! Had to do GBS swab but doc took pity on me and said I could do it myself. He also instructed me to take my C-section stitches out myself last time. He's British- are all Brit doctors so DIY, or is it just mine? Am expecting to be asked to do my own operation this go round. :rofl:


----------



## A3my

*maybebaby* - fingers crossed the same happens tomorrow :hugs:

*wellington* :rofl: hopefully tomorrow will be the day for you too!

*H&F* - you arent alone with that, I worry when mine is quiet. DH calls me a hyperchondriact (cant spell) but they dont get the responsibility we feel when they are in our bellies. Fingers crossed your little miss wakes up and starts wiggling soon x

*GOOD LUCK BABYHOPE* :thumbup::yipee: exciting xxxxxxx


----------



## A3my

P.S. glad your appt went well *insomnimama* - self swabbing! well done ;)


----------



## Frufru

Afternoon ladies,

Congratulations x 2 Malpal :mrgreen: :happydance: :yipee: :dance:

And thank you H&F for keeping us updated :thumbup:

Amy - I am sorry you can't change your mat leave. I know you are supposed to give 4 weeks notice but will your employer not give you any flexibility. Failing that, naughty I know, but do you have any pregnancy niggles/pains that you could embelish a little to get the MW/doctor to sign you off?

Hubby and I have been off to vote this afternoon - thankfully we live next door to the church which is our designated polling station :winkwink: The party supporters sitting outside had lots of fun coo-ing over Joni as we went in :cloud9: The MW came today and Joni is now 5lb 10oz, so a whole ounce heavier than when she was born which is an awesome result given she is so early and not even 2 weeks old yet :mrgreen:

Insomnimama I am glad your appointment went well today. Not sure about British doctors being more DIY - I think it is pot luck!

Maybebaby - you are a naughty lady, cmon and get that hospital bag finished!

Babyhope - good luck lady, it sounds like your little one is on the way!

Finally a *BIG THANK YOU* to Katie for the instructions and tips for uploading photos so here we go:

Joni in the NICU looking a bit purple:
https://i40.tinypic.com/25z6t5t.jpg

Joni in the NICU having a snuggle against Mummies MASSIVE boobies!:
https://i41.tinypic.com/mhynol.jpg

Joni having some booby juice from the special weeny prem bottles:
https://i40.tinypic.com/35a3ju9.jpg

Joni out of NICU and looking a much nicer shade of pink :) :
https://i44.tinypic.com/k1xufr.jpg


----------



## Windmills

:lol: good luck performing your own section insomnimama! my doctor isn't like that, so not sure it's a british thing! xx


----------



## Windmills

OMG! Joni is so tiny and perfect :cloud9: she's beautiful, congratulations on having such an adorable daughter :cloud9: 
mummy looks fab too by the way!! xx


----------



## insomnimama

Windmills said:


> :lol: good luck performing your own section insomnimama! my doctor isn't like that, so not sure it's a british thing! xx

:rofl: Thanks! I suspect I won't have to :rofl:

Frufru Joni is gorgeous, plus has the same name as one of my favourite singer/songwriters :) 

Am having a terrific day- tax refund came in, specialist's apt was fast, beautiful day out and was able to take Insomnitoddler to the park, got a 99% on my first real estate assignment, and now have time to take a nap! Night night all!

:happydance:


----------



## modo

Wow FruFru Joni is so lovely!


----------



## LolaAnn

Aw FruFru she is just gorgeous... I'm super jealous :D


----------



## Sarahwoo

Awww FruFru Joni is sooooo gorgeous!! And she's doing so good with her weight too, you must be doing a fab job :)

Well I've been out and about with hubby this afternoon, just getting a few bits and pieces. I took my latest Gaviscon prescription to Boots and because they didn't have any 300ml botttles they gave me 500ml instead - made my day!! :rofl: We also went and voted . . . . I am absolutely tired out now and still feeling a bit off colour, I just can't put my finger on why! I've got my PJ's on now though and I'm going to chill out for the evening with my giant Gaviscon bottle :)

xx


----------



## Frufru

Thank you ladies :cloud9: I think she is adorable but then I am her Mummy!

Joni is currently laying down on her changing mat making strained tiger cub mewling noises - I am waiting until I think she has finished her business before attempting the change :haha:


----------



## maybebaby3

frufru - joni is sooooooooooooooo cute!!!

wellington - fingers crossed 4 us 2moro! though have a sinking feeling it's not going 2 happen 4 me!

babyhope - good luck!!!

insomnimama - glad u had a good appointment!

well our bedroom is finished thank godand looks nice and clean and fresh. oh took pity on me and cleaned the rest of the units that i hadnt done yesterday. poor bloke worked non stop from 11-7 on it! still have 2 clear up kids rooms. toys everywhere! :dohh:


----------



## modo

I am washing my last batch of LO's clothes. I was wondering if you girls have been ironing them? Is there a reason not to iron baby clothes?


----------



## maybebaby3

i iron them but just use tap water 4 the steam, not the scented water u can buy.


----------



## hope&faith09

fru fru - joni is gorgeous, just perfect. 

Well i managed to get to the shops and buy everything and now im trying to convince OH to start putting things up so I can get the house really sorted! ... hmm maybe i should go give him a hand before I jump in the bath and then watch the alternative election night programme!

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## abz

good grief. i miss a day and so much has happened!!

CONGRATULATIONS MALPAL!! you really are a star :) can't wait to see photies :)

GOOD LUCK BABYHOPE!! sorry you've had to be induced but soon you'll be holding your LO.

Fru fru. joni is so stunning!! brought a lump to my throat :)

well i am really upset. went to slimming world against my better judgement given i haven't been good for a fortnight but i had gained 9lbs!! how on earth?? i know i've been bad but i can't eat much these days. 9lbs in two weeks!! i know some will be baby, and some is water etc, but there's only so much you can blame on pregnancy. i want to cry. i'm sure hormones are playing a part but i'm so upset. i'm heavier than i was when i started slimming world now. and the worst part is i still want pizza or chinese for tea. but i've ended up not having anything as i'm not really hungry. i just want to eat. OH is upset because i'm upset and he can't say anything to make me feel better. so i'm just gloomy :(

had my gtt yesterday. forgot to ring for results today though (doh!!) so that's tomorrow's job. 

didn't go to vote as i couldn't find my voting card ANYWHERE!! even though i put it in a specific spot it wasn't there. and i had no idea which station was my polling station. and i couldn't get in touch with anyone that could tell me. so i'm also peeved about that. i know of two polling stations near me and i know that neither are mine. they always send me somewhere random. so i'm gutted about that!!

abz xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Awww Abz I'm sorry to hear you've had a bad day . . . don't worry about your weight for now though babe - like you said what with baby and fluid etc that really is what it will be!! I've really noticed that I've put a lot on in the last few weeks - not really on my bump either but I feel like I have a lot of fluid now and my face if definetly more rounded!! Have something nice for tea and relax, your weight can wait until baby is here :hugs::hugs:

Modo I ironed all my baby clothes, it was fab, they are so small and cute, haha! I'm sure the novelty will wear off soon enough though :rofl:

MaybeBaby3 I'm so glad to hear that your OH has been keeping busy - how have things been going between the two of you? Sounds like your chat did the trick - yay!

I'm just waiting for my Jacket Potato to cook, not really hungry but its not just my tea I guess lol!


----------



## muddles

Frufru said:


> Afternoon ladies,
> 
> Congratulations x 2 Malpal :mrgreen: :happydance: :yipee: :dance:
> 
> And thank you H&F for keeping us updated :thumbup:
> 
> Amy - I am sorry you can't change your mat leave. I know you are supposed to give 4 weeks notice but will your employer not give you any flexibility. Failing that, naughty I know, but do you have any pregnancy niggles/pains that you could embelish a little to get the MW/doctor to sign you off?
> 
> Hubby and I have been off to vote this afternoon - thankfully we live next door to the church which is our designated polling station :winkwink: The party supporters sitting outside had lots of fun coo-ing over Joni as we went in :cloud9: The MW came today and Joni is now 5lb 10oz, so a whole ounce heavier than when she was born which is an awesome result given she is so early and not even 2 weeks old yet :mrgreen:
> 
> Insomnimama I am glad your appointment went well today. Not sure about British doctors being more DIY - I think it is pot luck!
> 
> Maybebaby - you are a naughty lady, cmon and get that hospital bag finished!
> 
> Babyhope - good luck lady, it sounds like your little one is on the way!
> 
> Finally a *BIG THANK YOU* to Katie for the instructions and tips for uploading photos so here we go:
> 
> Joni in the NICU looking a bit purple:
> https://i40.tinypic.com/25z6t5t.jpg
> 
> Joni in the NICU having a snuggle against Mummies MASSIVE boobies!:
> https://i41.tinypic.com/mhynol.jpg
> 
> Joni having some booby juice from the special weeny prem bottles:
> https://i40.tinypic.com/35a3ju9.jpg
> 
> Joni out of NICU and looking a much nicer shade of pink :) :
> https://i44.tinypic.com/k1xufr.jpg

Awwwww she is so teeny and cute.


----------



## muddles

Congratulations Malpal. Have updated page 1 with what I know, which is basically that the twins were born today!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Frufru... what gorgeous pics!! I am so glad that all is well :)

Abz... sorry to hear about slimming world... but I also think I have put lots of weight on recently. I am too scared to weigh myself but even now my maternity trousers are feeling tight all over! I am sure that the weight gain is pregnancy related... so please try not to be too down about it :hugs:

Insomnimama.. glad your appt went well, but I had to chuckle about Katie's suggestion that you perform your own surgery :haha:

Modo.. I have washed all of LO's clothes but I don't intend on ironing any of them. Does that make me sound really lazy?!? :blush:

Having a quiet night in front of the TV with hubby tonight :)


----------



## muddles

L-C said:


> Have a look at this someone just sent it to me - it's amazing birth.

I can honestly say that the pushing stage did not hurt at all, and as you all read on page 362ish I had my baby with the aid of just paracetemol :lol: When you are pushing it is an immense pressure down there. Mind you perhaps people shouldn't listen to me as I didn't think contractions were that painful, and was waiting for them to get painful and stronger before I'd believe I was in labour (they were braxton hicks and cramps same as normal around midnight then nothing but at 3am they started every 5 mins lasting for almost a minute). This continued at every 5 mins until 5:30am where we went to hospital as I started to bleed, and I was so sure Id be sent home and told to come back when I was in proper labour. It wasn't until my waters broke on arrival in the hospital carpark that I thought I might be in labour and (this was 6:10am). I still was thinking i'd be only 1-2cm and walked into the hospital and onto the labour ward. Oliver was here at 6:49am and I was fully dilated on arrival. I wouldn't say I was smiling like the lady in the video but that was because I didn't realise i was in proper labour until the immense pressure down below started. 



A3my said:


> *L-C* my MW appt was alright. I stumbled my way through saying I dont want students. It was very embarassing, I dont know why I always feel like I should say yes when I want to say no!! Interestingly my 10 year old would be allowed to come to the delivery! She really wanted to be there, whereas my 8 yr old said bleuurrghh no way :haha: baby 3/5ths engaged, trace protein/leucocytes so more pee to be sent off :dohh: Do your Midwifes get you to pee straight into the pots? I find it impossible now! :dohh: oh and measuring small, as always :sigh: xxx

I wasn't sure if i wanted students but am so glad I did, see part of my labour story above. I panicked when I realised i was actually in labour and it was a student who came in, placed her hands on my belly and calmed me down and helped me to breathe as I was in shock as I had gone from nothing more than period cramps and braxton hicks to my body trying to push in next to no time! My entire labour was 3hr 49mins!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Muddles can I have a labour like yours please?!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Has anyone seen or heard from Laura today? I hope she's okay!!


----------



## A3my

Evening all :)

*frufru* - Joni is just perfect and Katie is right, you look fab!!

*Abz* - dont worry about the weight, I have piled on the weight these last couple of weeks but I plan to sort it out once the baby is here. :hugs:

*Sarahwoo* - I never knew you could get gaviscon on prescription!!! DH has been buying me those massive 500 ml bottles - they are fab arent they :happydance:

*PG* - enjoy relaxing with hubby, mine is off out for a run so I get the remote :haha: xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

A3my don't pay for Gaviscon!!!! I saw my GP as soon as it started bothering me and he gave me Gaviscon Advance on repeat prescription - so I just e-mail the surgery when I need more and then collect the prescription the next day - and obviously then its free!! I've had to buy it a couple of times when I've not realised I was getting low and then hit a weekend lol, but any GP will give you it on prescription when your pregnant.


----------



## MartaMi

*Frufru* - Joni is so adorable :cloud9: 
*maybebaby3* - great that your bedroom is finished. Toys are everywhere indeed. I think kids don't have a lot of toys but when it's time to clean up there seems to be huge amount of them.
*modo* - I'm not ironing our clothes either so not planning to do that with LO's clothes.
*Pussy Galore *- I would love to have a quiet night but kids are figthing and arguing over everything today. And although it's 11.37pm and they should be asleep they are still going at each other and not sleeping :growlmad: Just this one more evening and tomorrow I'm going to take them to their mother's parent's place for weekend.

also I have mw appt tomorrow and photoshoot session :happydance:


----------



## abz

well chaps i'm off to bed. started to watch the election stuff and then thought i would end up watching it all ruddy night. so i'm happy to wake up to who is running our country in the morning.

sweet dreams and as few mouse wees as possible to everyone :)

abz xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Urgh, I feel rubbish! I've got all sorts of aches and pains in my bump and baby has his feet in my ribs, so my ribs hurt sooo much and its all gone into my back - ouch!! I'm tempted to go to bed but I feel like I should stay up and watch the election stuff for a while since I stayed up and watched the American one - it would seem a bit unpatriotic to watch the US one but not our own lol!!

I'll see how it goes though, might have a couple of paracetamol and go to bed. I don't think I'd mine the pain so much if I thought it was doing something - but I think its just pointless pain!!


----------



## A3my

night *abz* :sleep: sleep well! 

*Marta* - :happydance: hope the MW appt and photoshoot go well! Also hope the children get to sleep soon and give you a break :hugs:


----------



## Windmills

I wish I was in labour :(
baby is welcome to come tonight, I've had my eyebrows threaded and tinted, dyed my hair and done my false tan.. actually, maybe she should wait until after my nail appointment tomorrow :lol: :blush: 
I went to vote, it confuses me that they give you two ballot slips- why would you vote differently for local and general?! 
I had loads of stuff to say but kind of forgot.. I haven't had a nap today and still feel really energetic, bizarre after my tiny bit of sleep last night!


----------



## Frufru

Well its pumping time again in our household - had a really nice naked cuddle with joni beforehand and had her latched on each booby for a bit :thumbup: which makes the next pump session much more productive than usual!

Daddy is currently pleading with Joni to go to sleep so we can too - by the sounds of it Joni is not willing to comply! She sleeps so soundly in the day but at night is very grumbly ( all usual things checked: clean, fed, temp etc), spoke to the MW today and she said it is just one of those things and that some babies take a while to get used to sleeping at night.

Still really chuffed about Joni's weight gain :mrgreen:

BIL & SIL are coming to visit tomorrow with their LO (9 months) which will be lovely - heres hoping Joni grants us some sleepytime tonight so we are actually able to hold a conversation with them!

Night night all x


----------



## Sarahwoo

My hair is getting coloured tomorrow Katie . . . don't want to look a state on all the photos lol!! I'm tempted to get my nails done . . . my hair has been fab during my pregnancy but my nails are awful - I think my baby is going to be born with the nicest nails after taking all my nail goodness lol!!

Oh, kind of on the subject, does anyone know if you're allowed nail varnish on your toes when you go into hospital? When I was in a year or so ago I had a general and had to take my nails varnish off my toes before I got taken to theatre, I'm not sure why but I'm not going to struggle to do my toes if they are going to make me take it off lol!!

FruFru it sounds like you are both having a lovely time with Joni dispite her nighttime grumbles - I get she still looks cute :) I have to say I'm very jealous that you are getting baby cuddles - I want mine lol!!!


----------



## Windmills

:lol: glad I'm not the only one concerned about pictures! Vinny took a picture of me before though and I look disgusting, I am huuuge!! 
I have no idea, my friend keeps trying to convince me to let her do Minx on my toes though.. But that wouldn't come off with nail varnish remover :shrug: I'm already worried about my acrylics, feel naked without them though and I can actually do things easier with them on because I'm so used to them :blush: I'm such a girl!


----------



## Sarahwoo

OOohhh I was adicted to my acrylics lol! I think thats why my nails are so knackered even now . . . . I was soooo tempted to get them done as a little treat but then its finding time for the infils etc with a baby . . . I might just get a nice manicure:)

Steve took the worst photo of me the other day, I was feeling sooooo fed up at the time and TBH could have burst into tears at any moment - and he goes and takes a bloomin picture! Obvously he thought it was the funniest thing ever - grrrr! If anyone else ever sees that pic I'll take a photo of him naked while he's asleep and put it on his Facebook :rofl:


----------



## L-C

Sarah - you're not supposed to wear it for a general because they monitor you from your toe nails!! i know so many people who do for labour though and that's the only thing that makes me resemble the old me, so mine will be done no matter how I manage it!

Frufru, Joni is absolutely adorable in the photo's and you would not believe you had just given birth!

Muddles, I'm keeping everything crossed for a birth like yours.

Hope you all have a good day, think I'm going to try and see the Dr about the SPD, seeing as I'm due Tuesday, might be good to get it confirmed and on my notes x


----------



## A3my

Morning all, I think I'm a lonesome voice now but woohoo! Its Friday :happydance: each day I can say its my last Monday etc now! STTTTTOOOOOOPID idea of mine to work this late :dohh: Hope you are all feeling good today :thumbup: xxxx



Sarahwoo said:


> Urgh, I feel rubbish! I've got all sorts of aches and pains in my bump and baby has his feet in my ribs, so my ribs hurt sooo much and its all gone into my back - ouch!! I'm tempted to go to bed but I feel like I should stay up and watch the election stuff for a while since I stayed up and watched the American one - it would seem a bit unpatriotic to watch the US one but not our own lol!!
> 
> I'll see how it goes though, might have a couple of paracetamol and go to bed. I don't think I'd mine the pain so much if I thought it was doing something - but I think its just pointless pain!!

*Sarah* - I get like that in the evenings. We're into the worst bit now, all big, oiky and uncomfortable. Not long for you now - hope you are more comfortable today :hugs:

*Katie* - I love that you've got yourself all bootified :thumbup: I'm a rubbish girl. I look a mess but I've done nothing about it. The only person I've let take a pic of me was my mum becasue she begged but it did make me cry. I'm looking forward to the "loosing baby weight thread" we can make 

My video camera arrived yesterday :happydance: I love it, its really dinky! Perfect for taking thousands of baby clips I can bore people with :haha:


----------



## Cactusgirl

H&F - my DH hardly throws anything away - it drives me mad. He has computer/mountain bike magazines which are years old. Parts of computers/wires which probably are so old they could never be used again!

Katie - I swear you are tiring me out with all your cleaning!! The shed?! You are mad!!

Frufru - although have already seen the photos have to comment again on how gorgeous Joni is!

Sarahwoo - funny how simple things can make our day now like an extra 200ml of gaviscon!!

Abz - please don't be hard on yourself about the weight. YOU ARE PREGNANT!! The baby apparantly at the moment is piling on the fat itself - I have noticed my bump is got huge in the last few weeks and that is bound to have a big affect.

PG - I am another one not bothering to iron the baby's stuff so I can join you in the lazy mum stakes!

Well I had the most wonderful 90minute massage yesterday hoping to relax myself into labour but still here!! She finished off with a lovely facial so at least my face feels smooth as a baby's bum!! She also gave me some clary sage and instructions on how to use in labour.

I woke at 3am so caught a lot of the results coming in for the election - cannot believe there is no clear majority. What a joke! Well done Brighton on electing the first Green party MP though!


----------



## Windmills

:wohoo: Happydue date to maybebaby and Wellington! :kiss: 

I feel sooo far behind some of you, I've still got 2 weeks to go.. but hitting 36 weeks doesn't feel like 2 minutes ago so I'm sure it'll fly! 

Amy - I looked so awful in the picture he took, it was horrible. I can't believe I'm actually the size I am! I know my face and lower legs is mostly water retention but I still feel gross.
Hmm, the toenail thing- if you had to have a GA, isn't that because they need to section you inside 15 minutes? Would they bother taking your nail varnish off? :shrug:


----------



## A3my

*CG* - I'm jealous of your massage :thumbup:

*Katie* - its weird seeing pics of yourself now isnt it, its like its not really me. I'm stuck in a wierd blobbly puffy dumpy body :haha:


----------



## maybebaby3

due date 2day and no sign of anything happening! taken dylan 2 school and then went 2 town 2 get a lampshade and a baby bath and now back home. oh not feeling well. he was going 2 take me shopping but it looks like i may have 2 do that alone! joy! oh well at least he finished the bedroom 1st. the flat also looks like a bomb has hit it, especially th living room and kids bedrooms as there are toys everywhere again! i have 2 tidy up. jus need 2 muster up the energy. i dont want 2 go in2 labour and have 2 come back home 2 a bomb site afterwards!!! will have a cup of tea 1st tho!


----------



## laura4disney

Hi everyone!!! Managed to have a quick catch up - there's a lot of pages to read!!!! 

Congrats Malpal!!!! And Hope everything goes well Babyhope!!!!!

Well i'm home, was a allowed home last night!!! :happydance::happydance:
Was so boring in there and couldn't sleep at all!!! Basically we went in as Midwife said that my bp was very high, got to hospital and they monitored me and did random bp checks. At about quarter to 10 they said i could go home as it was starting to come down, then they did one more before i left and sods law it had shot back up. So i had to stay in:cry: 

Had no sleep at all as it was noisy on the ward, then OH came back at 8 and we just sat there all day as midwives did bp checks, and it was fine it went up a few times but nothing too dramatic, so they didn't do a scan in the end just a few baby traces and she was very happy in there so have to go back on Monday for a few more tests but apart from that everything is fine!!!:happydance:

Was so happy to have my own bed last night went to sleep at about half 7 and woke up at half 7 this morning so GOOOOD sleep!!!:sleep: When i woke up and went to the loo wiped and looks like i have started to lose my plug, only small bits but i guess that's a start!!!:happydance: I'm off for my haircut today as its so long now and would like to look a bit decent on the hospital pictures:haha:

Hope everyone is well and sorry for the long post!!!!:hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

glad u r ok laura!!!


----------



## Windmills

Glad everything is ok Laura :kiss: I'll keep my fingers Xd for you that it is your plug! xx


----------



## A3my

Happy due date *Maybebaby* :cake::yipee: dont strain anything tidying x

*Laura* - glad you are ok and survived hospital. We were wondering how things were with you :hugs: enjoy the haircut, another lady putting me to shame. mine is a mess!!! :haha:


----------



## Wellington

I don't believe it..... but I think this might be it!
Just started getting contractiony pains at 9.30am.... couldn't work out if it was becuase I needed the loo, needed breakfast or if it was the start of labour.
I've eliminated the first two so can only assume....
1 min long 3 minutes apart..... 

I'll try to keep you posted!

Fingers crosses Maybebaby - once you've bought your lampshade, of course!


----------



## Windmills

:wohoo: Good luck Wellington, sounds like you're doing well so far xxx


----------



## Windmills

I can't believe I've got 3500 posts, I talk too much!!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Maybebaby - hurray for your due date, hope you get everything done you want to!

Wellington - ooooh how exciting, hope this is it for you!

Laura - sorry you had such a lousy night in hospital but your good nights sleep back home sounds wonderful! Let us know how you get on!

x


----------



## A3my

*Go Wellington*!!!!

whoop whoop. :dust: keep it up :haha:

really hope this is it for you. :happydance:


----------



## A3my

I wonder how babyhope is getting on.... !


----------



## Janny Wanny

morning all :)


----------



## muddles

Sarahwoo said:


> Muddles can I have a labour like yours please?!

Despite the shock of it all i would definitely recommend one like mine! If I could sort it out for all of you to have a labour like mine I would, though I would see if you could escape the dreaded stitches, which took longer to do than actually having Oliver! :lol:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning all!!

Amy... I will still join you in the woo hoo it is Friday cos I have a lovely wknd planned!! :happydance:

Wellington/Maybebaby... congrats on 40 weeks.. and fingers crossed this is it for you Wellington!!

Katie... congrats on 3500 posts!! :haha:

Laura... glad you are home and all is well. I had a similar adventure just before I went on mat leave when my blood pressure shot up and was admitted to hospital overnight... and whilst I was glad that I was monitored, I got no sleep at all and was soooo glad when they let me go home!! :)

Mind you, there was a lady in the bed opposite me who was on complete bed rest from about 4 months and she was expected to stay in hospital for the whole pregnancy :wacko:


----------



## bexxie

Congrats to you all having babes and labour dust to all wanting it

I had same birth as Muddles tho myn was 12 minutes-and I have to say with no drugs what a weird old feeling....didnt have to push though lol says a lot for me,they have wrote labour as 31 mins tho as thats how long bloody placenta took jesus that was worse than birth. Do you feel bit achey still Muddles? I do but had no stitches-just feel a bit uncomfy
x


----------



## Sarahwoo

Morning All!

Laura I'm so glad you're okay, was getting worried yesterday :hugs: Hopefully baby will be here soon!!

Good luck Wellington, I hope this is it for you!!!

I'll join in the 'woo hoo its Friday' this week as hubby is off work for the weekend - its very rare he gets the weekend off and I'm hoping we can get lots of the stuff done that I can't do on my own . . . .I hope he knows what he's in for lol!!

Congrats to the ladies who are due today!! I can't believe how close my due date is getting now, eek!! 

Well I stayed up until about 2am watching the election stuff, then went to bed as nothing really seemed to be happening and I think it was sending me to sleep lol! So I managed very broken sleep until about 10am, I honestly must have got up about 10 times in the night for mouse wees - argh!!!!!! Interesting to see the election result this morning, we are in a very safe labour seat which is annoying as I really don't like our MP lol!

Right, well I have some hoovering to do and some laundry and stuff, my parents are coming up later to take me out for tea as its my mums Birthday so that will be nice. 

Hope everyone has a fab day :)


----------



## Widger

Wow, 23 babies already!! I was up last night Sarah too watching the election as had pains in my tummy and really bad heartburn YUK!!!

I had a dream last night that everyone in my NCT class had their babies before mine, even though I'm one of the first in terms of due date. Keep having mad dreams, does anyone else?

Laura - Glad all is well 

Bexxie/Muddles - I'll have your labour too please. I'm taking RLT at the moment just in case it does help... you've got to try something haven't you :haha:


----------



## Windmills

Sarah- I am SO jealous that Steve has a whole weekend off :lol: Enjoy it honey, and make him do all the man jobs :haha: 

Widger- The other night I dreamed for about hte 6th time that all my teeth fell out. And then went back to sleep and had a dream that I opened my bedroom door and my hair was all over the carpet on the landing!!


----------



## Frufru

Go Wellington :thumbup:

Good to hear you are ok Laura and that you had such a good rest last night.

I had a good read through the BF section of BnB early this morning and they have a sticky thread all about expressing - I know that ideally I want to move Joni onto the breast asap when she is strong enough but it the advice they have for while I am still expressing is just fab and I wish I had read it before Joni arrived. But then there is lots of things I was going to do before she ihad even paid up front for an aqusarrived like drink RLT, perineal massage,hire a tens machine, go on mat leave :haha: I had even paid up front for an aquanatal yoga class :rolleyes:


----------



## Widger

Frufru - Glad to hear that Joni is gaining weight and doing well. I'm sure we will all have the best intentions of doing things/sorting things out even when you manage to go full term and it doesn't happen :haha:

Windmills - I also had a dream that a mouse was beating up the rabbit next door :rofl:


----------



## abz

good luck wellington!! hope this is it for you :D

glad all is ok laura :)

can i just ask, how far apart are contractions when they start up? i mean, obviously everyone is different, but i thought they would start off miles apart, like 10 mins or something, but obviously that isn't the case with wellington. so i'm confused.

woke up with big pains in my back last night and in the lower part of my bump and thought 'ooh? is this it?' but of course it wasn't. in fact i think it was my kidneys hurting, but they seem to be ok now. must have been dehydrated, ha. does anyone else think every little niggle may be the start of something? 

have a cracking headache again today that i can't get to shift. grrr. don't think i have any plans today so am just vegging about. lots of cleaning i should be doing but i'm SO TIRED. feel like something (ie baby) is draining all the energy out of me, like i have no battery power left, ha. 

hope everyone else is ok?

abz xx


----------



## Windmills

I have horrible trouble with my kidneys abz, I often wonder if what LO has is genetic! 
I'm tired too :( Not really sleeping these days, majority of the night is spent lying in bed listening to Vinny snore and playing Bejeweled Blitz on my phone :dohh: 
I just took a new bump pic for my journal, so I'm going to bore you ladies with it too :flower:
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## modo

*Good luck Wellington!!!!*

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Katie in your dream when your hair fell out was your first thought to clean it all up? :rofl:

I've just coloured my hair, just brunette - easy to maintain lol! I used to have it blonde and I felt like I was never out of the salon . . . so its quite noce to be able to do it myself, esp since there is no way I could spend a coupld of hours sat in the hairdressers at the moment. I think I'll get it cut tomorrow if I can get booked in - thats not something I'll try myself lol!!!

Katie does Vinny EVER get proper days off when he doesn't have to go in? People think I have it tough with Steve nearly always working nights but its all I've ever known while I've been with him, and TBH it really suits us, I like the time to myself in the evening and I LOVE having the bed to myself lol! The other day Steve was saying he wasn't sleeping well (mmmmm, he doesn't know the meaning of not sleeping well!!!!) and I knew it was because I've been staying in bed in a morning, he just didn't want to say :rofl:

Right - well I've got quite a few bits to get done so I should go and do them really lol! Its a lovely day here, all sunny and gorgeous, I hope it stays like this for the weekend!!!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Awww that is such a cute bump Katie!!!!! You're all slim and lovely still you lucky sod lol!


----------



## Windmills

Yesss, in the dream I was like 'OH NO, I CAN'T GET THE HOOVER UPSTAIRS' and then felt like crying! I'm such a crank :lol: 
I did my hair dark too, I much prefer it and thought it'll be easier to maintain after the baby is born! 
He doesn't get days off, no :( We're hoping that when LO arrives the company will send a relief manager for a few days, but it just depends what else is going on at the time apparently! xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Haha, I knew you would have had to clean it up!!! :rofl:

Gosh thats really rough not getting days off, wow! I guess its almost like he lives in but he doesn't, if you know what I mean!

Right well I've put my make up on and done my hair so I feel a little bit less like a complete state!! Off to do my housewifey bits now lol :)


----------



## Windmills

Ah I've done my wifely duties for today- and it's Friday so it's chippy night :wohoo:
Enjoy your tidying!


----------



## laura4disney

Thanks girls!!! I have just had my haircut and its so much better, it was getting so long and it's so thick too. They never seem to believe that it is at the hairdresser until they start cutting it and then go "oh actually it is quite thick isn't it!" Well i did tell you!!!!

Good luck Wellington!!!! 

Hope everyone is ok! xxx


----------



## insomnimama

Go Wellingtooooon! PUUUUUUSH!!! :rofl: :happydance:


----------



## lilmama

i was due may 9th. had baby girl Saniah Renae may 6th at 8:51am 5lbs 12oz


----------



## Pussy Galore

Congrats lilmama!! :happydance:

Katie... great bump pic! 

Well I have had an eventful day! I had to go back to hospital this afternoon to have my blood pressure checked again because it is on the high side and whilst I was there, they put me on the baby monitor because LO is still being quiet.. and after half an hour, the mw was more concerned about my uterine activity which showed fairly regular contractions.

The mw went as far as to say that my uterus is clearly getting ready which is exciting and that it could be the start of things however in the next breath she did say that baby could still wait until her EDD!!

Whichever is the case... I have come home really exicted because it has really hit home that LO could be here within the next 2 weeks!! :happydance:


----------



## Windmills

Ahh I hope it happens soon for you :kiss: I'm so jealous though, I'm really impatient today :lol:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Thanks Katie... although I have had this feeling all along that she will be late!

I guess it is just exciting to know that at least my uterus is getting ready!! (God... I am so proud of my uterus right now!! :haha:)


----------



## Windmills

:rofl: I wish my uterus would do something to make me proud. Like start contracting perhaps :shrug: I've been convinced since the beginning that I'd go a week(ish) overdue, so I'm kind of sitting here today thinking.. 3 weeks to go!


----------



## modo

Congrats *lilmama*

*Katie* you have a lovely bump - - it's very cute :) 

I went to see my consultant today and he said that the baby is now 2/5 engaged. Heartbeat and BP were good and I had some blood taken. He would like me to have a final scan on Friday at 38 weeks.

I have to do swabs for strep B and was given a pack. Have any of you ladies done this?


----------



## Frufru

Congratulations lilmama :hugs:

Katie - you have a GORGEOUS bump. And yay for the chips :mrgreen: 

Yay PG - sending you labour dust :dust:

Modo I am glad your appointment went well. My hospital does not do the step B tests as a routine.

Abz I thought my contractions were poo pains for 6 hours :rollseyes: Even after my waters had broken, on arrival at the hospital, I was still telling the MW I was not contracting - it was not until I was on a trace and the MW could seeI wascontracting and said to me "are you sure you not contracting right now?" when she could see I was having another, that I finally put 2+2 together :dohh: So clearly to me contractions feel like constipation pains if that helps at all. Looking back they probably started off about 7-10 mins apart early on, after my waters went they were about 4-5 mins apart.

I have recently got out of bed after a late nap in between Joni's feeds and feel sooooo much better for it :mrgreen: and am now wondering what I shall have for dinner? Katie has me thinking about chips :winkwink: however, hubby bought some lovely fresh seedy bread today so I think I will opt for some of that with some hummus and crudite. hmmmmm choosing a healthy option over chips, now there is clear evidence I am not pregnant anymore (apart from the baby :lol:) as chips would have won hands down everytime before Joni was born!

I see there is no news from Wellington or babyhope - thinking positive thoughts for them both.


----------



## L-C

Modo - I did the strep b test a couple of weeks ago. Are there two swabs? the anal one was very daunting and for obvious reasons there was no way I could ask anyone else to do it!! mine came back positive - so glad I did it now, they don't routinely test for it here on the NHS xx


----------



## insomnimama

Modo I just did mine this morning. Here they give you one swab. They tell you to insert it like a tampon, then remove it, drag it across your perineum towards your backside, and then insert it just inside your anus (doesn't even have to go in, really, just enough to get the tip of the q-tip exposed). Lovely, no? :rofl: I think last time I didn't have to do one as I was getting a section, which I am this time as well but the specialist seems to have changed his mind re: swabbing. Maybe I am expected to go early? I hope not- I have things to do first. :)


----------



## L-C

I had two swabs insomnimama and had to stick one actually up my arse!! Think I prefer the sound of your test!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Yep I had two swabs too one for the front and one for the back!! :blush:

They don't test routinely for group strep B at our PCT either.


----------



## Windmills

Ew, didn't realise it was a 'double' swab!! 
I had chicken chop suey, it was niiiice, and then a bowl of ice :blush:
hope things are going well for Wellington and babyhope. I want to be in labour :hissy:


----------



## modo

Thanks girls. I have two swabs as well. Does not sound lovely so I will do it tomorrow morning instead. I have to pay for the test its about £30. 

Goodnight ladies!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Yep.. the lab processing was £30 for mine... but worth every penny :)

I got the results by text at about 7am two days later! :wacko:


----------



## muddles

bexxie said:


> Congrats to you all having babes and labour dust to all wanting it
> 
> I had same birth as Muddles tho myn was 12 minutes-and I have to say with no drugs what a weird old feeling....didnt have to push though lol says a lot for me,they have wrote labour as 31 mins tho as thats how long bloody placenta took jesus that was worse than birth. Do you feel bit achey still Muddles? I do but had no stitches-just feel a bit uncomfy
> x

My stitches are a bit uncomfortable, but think that's because whenever they aren't uncomfortable Im like ok ill just do the dishes/washing/tidy up....My H is always telling me to sit down as it is only a week since i gave birth. :lol: Now my milk supply is matching what Oliver needs feel much more comfortable and not like I have two giant boulders strapped to my chest! Glad you had a good birth experience too!


----------



## muddles

lilmama said:


> i was due may 9th. had baby girl Saniah Renae may 6th at 8:51am 5lbs 12oz

Congratulations! Have updated page 1.


----------



## Gemma Lou

I just wanted to say congratulations to you all....this was me last year in the May mums!!!! My little monkey kept me waiting until June! I hope to be in next years May mummys!!! Fingers crossed, well done for all your hard work carrying your gorgeous little bundles of joy x x x:happydance:


----------



## insomnimama

Oh yes- congratulations Lilmama! You must be so excited about your little girl :cloud9:


----------



## Windmills

You're all quiet tonight! Where's H&F, hmm! 
I'm going slowly insane- itching like mad, V is snoring, next door have locked their dog outside and it won't stop barking right outside my window, more itching, and my hip is so sore I can't lie on it, grr. 
Enough moaning from me, hope you've all had a nice evening :)


----------



## Pussy Galore

Katie... when do you sleep?! :haha:


----------



## maybebaby3

wellington - i hope it was labour yesterday!

PG - how exciting that u were having contractions on the monitor. that happened 2 me with dylan and he was born within a week!

katie - what a lovely bump pic, u r sooooooooooooo skinny! i'm sooooooooooooo jealous!!!!

well my due date came and went uneventfully! i even went into spain to malaga airport to pick up my sister in law who was coming back from leeds uni. on the way up in the car i was having quite strong BH and i thought maybe by tempting fate and being in another country then i'd be in labour. but no they stopped. we went 2 kfc and food shoppin 2 stock up b4 baby arrives (at this rate we'll have eaten all the food b4 he decided 2 put in an appearance). then we went 2 the airport, picked up sil and then got back home at about 10pm. no more contractions and all is quiet on that front 2day. i have never been this pregnant b4 going in2 labour!!! i went in2 labour on my due date with dylan and erin. have resolved 2 drink RLT all day and clean around the flat in the hope something happens soon. my friend who's a mw told me 2 go in2 hospital 2moro night when she's on duty and she'll give me a stretch and sweep.


----------



## Cactusgirl

insomnimama said:


> Modo I just did mine this morning. Here they give you one swab. They tell you to insert it like a tampon, then remove it, drag it across your perineum towards your backside, and then insert it just inside your anus (doesn't even have to go in, really, just enough to get the tip of the q-tip exposed). Lovely, no? :rofl: I think last time I didn't have to do one as I was getting a section, which I am this time as well but the specialist seems to have changed his mind re: swabbing. Maybe I am expected to go early? I hope not- I have things to do first. :)

OMG I just read this whilst putting my breakfast which is crumpets with jam in my mouth!! Delightful!! :haha:

PG - great news about your uterus!! :happydance:

Still nothing here - I am starting to think he is going to be late. My ideal was a week early which would be this weekend but nothing at all!

I am for some reason going to the Trafford Centre today to get some last bits. I want to go to Holland and Barratt and get a carrier oil for the clary sage. I figure it is all inside and there are loads of cafes and benches to keep stopping for a rest and then going to meet a couple of friends for lunch there.

Tonight me and DH are off out for a curry - each Saturday now it is 'well better go out in case this is our last weekend without a child!'.

Have a good weekend everyone!

x


----------



## maybebaby3

CG - enjoy your day and night out!


----------



## Smidge

morning everyone i am getting so impatient my house i ready and so are me and hubby but she won't come out! its so annoying because i keep having bad cramps and then i will have a few definet painful BH then it will all just stop why is she toying with me! i swear she is just letting me know whos boss! how is everyone else any plans for the weekend other than hoping to go into labour lol


----------



## maybebaby3

i am a day overdue so i agree with you. my plans are 2 go in2 labour but i think LO has other ideas! lol!


----------



## Smidge

i know i am being a bit cheeky i have possibilty of doing exams over the next few weeks which i can do next year if baby arrives so i am pleading with her to come out before as i really can't be arsed to do them


----------



## maybebaby3

lol! oh well if she doesnt make a speedy appearance then at least u get them over and done with i guess!


----------



## Smidge

yeah i spose so my hubby will have to do them iether way so it would probably be nicer for him if i did them at the same time so we could revise together


----------



## maybebaby3

yeah i guess so. though having a lovely baby in your arms definately seems like the nicer option!


----------



## Windmills

Pussy Galore said:


> Katie... when do you sleep?! :haha:

I don't! I'm like a vampire.. Do vampires not need much sleep? :shrug:
I don't know what's going on at the moment, I'd usually go to sleep before v came in, stay up with him for an hour or two and then have an extra hour in the morning to make up for it.. The past few days it's been like 'sleep? why would i need that..?' but I don't even feel tired!


----------



## Smidge

definetly and my hubby is getting as impatient as me he keeps putting his hands on my bump and saying when is daddy gonna get to meet you? whereas with me its just please come out now!


----------



## maybebaby3

katie - all i want is a lie in. no chance with my kids though. erin jumped on my bed this morning and pulled the covers off and said 'mummy get up' and tried 2 put my glasses on my face! :rofl: i didnt find it that funny at the time though. 

going 2 go 2 playground and then come back and do some cleaning!


----------



## Windmills

:rofl: ahh the rest of us have got this lovely stuff to come! Although now I'm often woken up by Vinny poking me in the back of the head going 'babe..phone me a taxi!' :dohh: 
my road name is really hard to say without sounding like you're mumbling, he just can't get the hang of it so I have do be responsible for taxi calling :lol:


----------



## Pussy Galore

maybebaby3 said:


> wellington - i hope it was labour yesterday!
> 
> PG - how exciting that u were having contractions on the monitor. that happened 2 me with dylan and he was born within a week!
> 
> katie - what a lovely bump pic, u r sooooooooooooo skinny! i'm sooooooooooooo jealous!!!!
> 
> well my due date came and went uneventfully! i even went into spain to malaga airport to pick up my sister in law who was coming back from leeds uni. on the way up in the car i was having quite strong BH and i thought maybe by tempting fate and being in another country then i'd be in labour. but no they stopped. we went 2 kfc and food shoppin 2 stock up b4 baby arrives (at this rate we'll have eaten all the food b4 he decided 2 put in an appearance). then we went 2 the airport, picked up sil and then got back home at about 10pm. no more contractions and all is quiet on that front 2day. i have never been this pregnant b4 going in2 labour!!! i went in2 labour on my due date with dylan and erin. have resolved 2 drink RLT all day and clean around the flat in the hope something happens soon. my friend who's a mw told me 2 go in2 hospital 2moro night when she's on duty and she'll give me a stretch and sweep.

Oooh I so hope that the same happens with me... although they seem to have eased off today! :dohh:


----------



## Smidge

my oh is terrible for that he is irish and has a really thick accent so i have to phone and speak to everyone as he says that no one understands him and he just gets frustrated though it is quite funny listening to him trying to order a takeaway and having to repeat his order like 20 times lol


----------



## modo

My younger sister and I are having a Girly Day. We are going to get our hair done (I am getting a trim) a manicure and pedicure. I am going to treat her to lunch so it should be a fun day for both of us. I think it will nice to have a bonding day with her before the baby arrives. 

Tomorrow I am having a maternity photoshoot because I barely have any bump pictures. The photographer did our wedding pictures and she is very good. We will be going to Bushey Park which is very pretty so we will hopefully get some nice pics.

So what are your weekend plans girls?


----------



## Smidge

my plans are pretty dull revising, nesting, sleeping and walking. although i am going to the pram shop to tell them to get my pram in ready for me im getting the babystyle oyster and i can't wait to have a play!


----------



## L-C

hi ya - hope you all have a good weekend, modo your girlie day sounds lovely! my efforts have amounted to shaving my legs today for a treat!!

Getting a bit frustrated, three days to go and this baby has not dropped and is not showing any signs of moving south! think I may have had a BH yesterday though, my bump went solid, does this sound about right. Think I am destined to be pregnant forever x


----------



## Windmills

Good luck trying to get into labour maybebaby :kiss: 
Modo, it sounds like you've got a lovely weekend planned! I'm jealous!
Mine consists of sitting here trying to find a man with a van to go and pick up a crib I just bought off eBay. I hate buying used, but it was the only way I could get one! They're made to order in Germany and have 6 week+ delivery times :cry:
It's this one :wohoo: 
https://www.pramsncots.co.uk/ekmps/shops/munchkins/images/wendy[ekm]202x300[ekm].jpg


----------



## Smidge

wow that crib is grogeous!


----------



## Wellington

Well, my hunch was right!
I'm back home with a 9 lb little girl Imogen.... Born yesterday at 12.06 midday!
Will type properly when I get to my laptop- juggling a very hungry baby and iPhone just isn't going to work out for a long post! Stupid 3g didn't like BnB for some reason yesterday!?

I'll have to do a catch up then too by the looks of things!


----------



## Windmills

:cloud9: Wow, congratulations Wellington! I love her name, can't wait to hear how it went xxx


----------



## abz

CONGRATULATIONS :D :D

glad you're both ok hon :)

abz xx


----------



## abz

well this morning i have done the moustache removal thing which i've been avoiding my entire pregnancy due to the smell of the stuff, ha. but thought in the early hours of this morning 'oh god, i can't cope with the first pictures of me and my baby involving a moustached abi' so that's done. i cut my nails as they had grown into talons and i figured i would lacerate a baby if i didn't, ha. and thomas dyed the bleached bits of my hair red again. woohoo!! i've had orange streaks in my hair for ages because i couldn't be bothered to go through the faff and the red faded. different red this time so hopefully it will fade to pink instead of orange. 

was going to shave legs and 'trim' but didn't have time in the end. but i can cope with that given there won't be photographic evidence :D hee.

off to see my best mate's mum's new house now and staying for dinner. haven't seen them for a while so will be nice to see them. leaving in a minute so i suppose i should get out of my dressing gown!! hee.

abz xx


----------



## Windmills

It's weird, I've started bothering with shaving my legs etc again because I don't want to feel like a tramp when I give birth :rofl: Had my eyebrows threaded and tinted, which will hopefully last until LO arrives.. I want to look nice in my pictures!! 
My bump is crumb catching again, grr..


----------



## Frufru

YAY Wellington :yipee: Congratulations on the arrival of Imogen :hugs:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Well I just messaged maybebaby but now I have managed to get on line on my phone. We have another may baby! Born this morning with just gas and air, he is perfect! We have called him oliver. I am so tired but I can't stop looking at him! We are been allowed home soon so I will update properly asap. Xx


----------



## Windmills

Ohmygodohmygod! 
Congratulations Sarah, so happy for you- and on Steve's weekend off too, Oliver must have been waiting for Daddy so he could be there all the way through!! 
I can't wait to see pics. I'm so jealous :blush: bet he's gorgeous xxxxx


----------



## BunnyFace

Im a mummy! Eloise May was born 3rd May at 19:53 weighing 5lbs 13oz.:cloud9: No pain relief! But then had to go to theatre due to retained placenta :dohh: xx


----------



## Windmills

I thought you'd given birth today too then BunnyFace, I was about to have a tantrum :lol: congratulations!! xxxx


----------



## lili24

Congratulations Wellington!! And Sarah!! And BunnyFace!! :cloud9: The May babies are coming thick and fast now!! 

Katie you're next!!


----------



## muddles

Congratulations *Wellington * *Sarahwoo* and *BunnyFace*

Great choice of name *Sarah*! Sure your Oliver is just as cute as my little Oliver.


----------



## maybebaby3

congrats sarah, wellington and bunny. when is my turn!?!?!


----------



## grumpygal76

anyone else told their cervix was thinning? I was wondering how much longer til dilation?


----------



## Windmills

We don't get examined until labour here grumpygal! Maybe one of the US ladies will be able to help :)


----------



## insomnimama

Congratulations Wellington, Sarah, and Bunny! That's another :crib: :crib: :crib: then! GOOOOO MAYBABIES!


----------



## maybebaby3

:hissy: i want my baby :hissy: i dont like being overdue!!!


----------



## Windmills

Really starting to wonder where H&F has got to? Hoping she's in labour.. or even better, at home too busy with her baby! xx
Where is everyone today :( I'm lonely, and sick of being asked if I'm in labour!


----------



## Windmills

Ah my hopes have been dashed, she was online at 15.32 apparently! Stalker..


----------



## maybebaby3

ah i was wondering where she was 2. i'm convinced if it wasnt 4 the induction process i'd end up pregnant 4eva!!!


----------



## Windmills

I feel like I'm going to be! I'm not even DUE for another 2 weeks :cry:


----------



## MartaMi

Hir girls. Well, yesterday my other computer decided to die also so no I'm using OHs computer but he really wants it back so got it for just a sec. I still managed to read something.
*Katie* - that is really awesome crib :thumbup: 
*Wellington, BunnyFace* - congrats :flower:
*abz *- I've been shaving through entire pregnancy. Just can't bare a thought that don't take essential care of myself. And I had to think about OH because I was the one wanting to have sex :winkwink: 

Mw appt was brilliant exept the fact that she still doesn't think I'm going to give birth any time soon :dohh: Our photosoot was also brilliant. We also had the some photographer who we had in our wedding so we knew eachother already and it made session a lot more comfortable.

I finally watched "Orphan" yesterday and although I knew that there is some connection with Estonia it was pretty big surprise when she visited webpage in estonian and had a phonecall answered in estonian :haha: But I have to say that I don't think I want to adopt any children now :wacko:


----------



## maybebaby3

marta - glad your photoshoot went well :thumbup:


----------



## maybebaby3

Windmills said:


> I feel like I'm going to be! I'm not even DUE for another 2 weeks :cry:

i was convinced i was going 2b overdue and here i am! overdue! maybe u will be luckier than me katie!!!


----------



## Frufru

Sarahwoo said:


> Well I just messaged maybebaby but now I have managed to get on line on my phone. We have another may baby! Born this morning with just gas and air, he is perfect! We have called him oliver. I am so tired but I can't stop looking at him! We are been allowed home soon so I will update properly asap. Xx

Woohoo :yipee: 

Congratulations and well done Sarah - hope you are all well xx :hugs: xx


----------



## Frufru

BunnyFace said:


> Im a mummy! Eloise May was born 3rd May at 19:53 weighing 5lbs 13oz.:cloud9: No pain relief! But then had to go to theatre due to retained placenta :dohh: xx

And another :mrgreen:

Congratulations Bunnyface :happydance:


----------



## Frufru

Afternoon everyone.

I hope you are all having a good weekend so far - I know its already been said but the May babies are coming thick and fast now :mrgreen:

I was going to go into the city today to buy some nursing bra's - I only have one as I was holding off until I was 36weeks+ before buying them :rolleyes: However in the end I decided that I would rather stay at home with my hubby and little lady and chill out with them. So as my nursing bra is in the wash I am wearing a vest top with a built in bra shelf stuffed with a muslin square doubled over a couple of times :rofl: I have to say it is super comfy :winkwink:

Joni has been a wide-awake girl today - she had her feed at 4pm and then stayed awake until 6.30pm :shock: when she was so hungry again we gave her the next feed 30 mins early. I am hopeful for a decent weight gain for her again when the MW comes next week :)

Glad you all seem to be ok - sending those who want it lots of labour dust :dust:

Oh and for all the US mummies HAPPY MOTHERS DAY!


----------



## PhoxiestFox

hi all, cant believe all these babies being born!!! :O 

Maybebaby3- I hope u get ur LO soon!!! :hugs:

I want my baby too, might try the old S-E-X (what is that again?) I must be gettin desperate!! lol


----------



## maybebaby3

PhoxiestFox said:


> hi all, cant believe all these babies being born!!! :O
> 
> Maybebaby3- I hope u get ur LO soon!!! :hugs:
> 
> I want my baby too, might try the old S-E-X (what is that again?) I must be gettin desperate!! lol

i tried that 2day!!!


----------



## modo

*Wellington*, *Sarah* and *BunnyFace* congratulations!! Go May Mommys!!!

Hmmm who will be next?

I predict...

*Maybebaby* and *Katie*!!

:kiss:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I had a GREAT day with my sissy! I feel so much better having my nails and hair done. My DH seemed to appreciate the results which made me think I should do this more often :)

After the Salon we had lunch at an Italian restaurant which was lovely! Then we headed to my parents flat where we met up with DH and watched A Nightmare On Elm Street pt II. My sister had the whole Freddy Kruger box set and really wanted to see it.

So I am back home now and probably heading to bed within the hour.


----------



## Windmills

I wish that was right Modo!! I've just been Googling acupressure and trying it while bouncing on my ball :dohh: Imagine how insane I'm going to be by my due date!! 
I felt the same way after doing my hair/tan etc. Glad you had a good day :kiss: Nightmare On Elm Street is toooo scary though! xx


----------



## modo

TBH Katie it was just cheesy! The special effects were not so special...


----------



## Windmills

:rofl: I'm awful with scary films.. I watched Paranormal Activity with my OH a few months ago and cried because I was soo scared :blush: and made him sleep with the light on!!


----------



## modo

Ah but Paranormal Activity was scary! I totally agree with you on that one...


----------



## Windmills

It was creepy wasn't it! And everyone who sees it feels the need to tell me about how the girl IRL was Katie F, and so am I :dohh: It doesn't mean I'm going to go crazy :lol:


----------



## A3my

Evening all - wow what an exciting day!

*congratulations Sarahwoo, Wellington and Bunnyface!!!* - mabe I should start frantically cleaning as it did the trick for Sarah :winkwink:

I was wondering where H&F had got to too!!

*Marta* - glad the photoshoot went well? do we get to see any pics?

*Maybebaby* - I read that the third labour is the most unpredictable :dohh: its my third too, I'm envisaging a failed induction and emergency c-section :dohh:

*CG* - we just went out for dinner too - hope yours was nice, ours was yum x

Well I had a weepy day, not for any real reason! :nope: just tired of being pregnant now xxx


----------



## Windmills

My Mum's third labour was unpredictable.. she was in labour for 24+ hours with me and my sister, and under an hour with my little brother! Fingers Xd that's the type of unpredictable you both get :kiss:


----------



## A3my

sounds perfect  god there is nothing on TV :( watched the Time Travellers Wife last night. I'd read the book but the film still made me bawl :'( just eating a boost hehe


----------



## Windmills

I'm watcing What Women Want.. I've sen it about 9 million times but still love it :lol: 
I've just made jam on toast, it's like a flashback to being about 5! My Grandad used to make me jam on toast every night.. or sometimes sugar on toast, but 'don't tell your Mum!' :cloud9:


----------



## hope&faith09

Evening ... Im still very pregnant and grumpy! 

Sorry have been awol - havent been very well was having bad pains last night so didnt get any sleep altho me and OH were hoping it was the start of something it wasnt ... pains again this morning but then they eased, but LO had been too quiet so have just got back from being monitered everything seems fine and comparing by last CTG's it looks like my uterus is doing more but I guess I will just have to wait and see what happens! 

Told my midwife I had an appointment on Tuesday she was like well I will see you then unless you are already here looking smug with your baby ... please please please let this baby come! 

Congrats Sarah cant believe we have so many more May babies now! 

How is everyone doing? x x x


----------



## Windmills

:hugs: Really really hope something starts for you soon!! 
I am really fed up, frustrated and ANGRY :lol: Everything seems to be winding me up.. 
Vinny gets paid cash, and forgot to pay any into his account to pay our phone bills so we both got cut off last night/this morning. I called him before off my Mum's phone, and he tells me an 'old friend' has come into the pub to see him so he might be late. Firstly, I hate his friends, old or otherwise. They're always no good jail types.. I asked if he had a key, he says no :nope: Which first means he's lost my keys again, and second means I have to sit up and wait for him because we have no doorbell and knocking doesn't wake me up, and he can't phone me! I'm so pissed off. 
Okay, moan over! I was getting period type pains before and hoped it meant something but obviously not :(


----------



## LolaAnn

gah windmills you poor thing! far out what a dork losing your keys, I would punish my DH if he did that at the moment and go to sleep anyway.. if he can come up with a creative way to wake me up then fine otherwise well id hope he would learn the lesson. Mine's being a complete douche at the moment, its mothers day where we are from and nothing... so lame...
hope you get some proper labour kicked off soon hun xx

FK i just got home from the car drive from hell with DH and his friend and walked into the bathroom a HUGE fkn spider was crawling on me omg... could I get some good luck lol or just a break from it all sigh


----------



## LogansMama

Happy Mother's Day ladies. Hope you are all doing something you love.


----------



## modo

I am sorry *Katie* :( I hope you didn't have to wait up too long :hugs:

Happy Mothers Day *LM*!!! I hope your men look after you today:hugs:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have my maternity photoshoot today. Wish me luck! I will put the best one on FB pm me if you are not one of my friends on FB and I will add you. Once I have had LO I will probably update there as well.

My consultant wants me to have a final scan next week!


----------



## laura4disney

:hugs:Glad everything is ok H&F!!! It's horrible when our LO's try and scare us by not moving so much!!! I'm sure she'll be with you very soon!!!!

Congrats to the new May Mummies:flower::hugs:

I don't think i'm going to be early afterall, even the midwife thought i would be but i just can't see it now. I feel so sick this morning but think it's because i have not eaten yet, OH is making egg sandwiches, I can't wait until i can eat egg yolk again, until then a bust yolk it is for me!!! 

Hope everyone is well!!! xxxx


----------



## Windmills

Good luck Modo! Enjoy it :)
Laura, you never know, you've still got a week until you're due- hopefully LO will put in an appearance for you this week :)


----------



## maybebaby3

Grrrrr!!!! I'm still here and stil not in labour :hissy::hissy::hissy: have cleaned the kitchen and now sitting down 2 drink a RLT and then am going 2 tackle the living room.

Happy mother's day 2 all u celebrating it 2day xxx


----------



## Smidge

i have an exam tomorrow and i just cannot concentrate on revision! i swear that my head is now just filled with haribo and fluff


----------



## mojo401

Hello ladies,

Baby Edward arrived weighing a healthy 8lbs 7oz. All doing well and totally smitten with our little man :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Congrats to all the other May mummies.


----------



## Smidge

congratulations Mojo great wieght! i am so jealous i want my little princess!!


----------



## laura4disney

:hugs:Congrats Mojo!!!! Glad everything went well!!!!

I Hope so Windmills, at same time i know i should be enjoying what time me and OH have alone, just when I can't move i wish she would appear! :haha:


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations mojo, when was he born? :)
happy mothers day US ladies xxx


----------



## Cactusgirl

Wellington - congratulations on your little girl! Beautiful name!

Katie - lovely crib! I am sure vampires sleep in the day time and I don't see them cleaning the shed in Twightlight!!!! You guys had better get your phones sorted soon - what if you went into labour how would you get hold of Vinnie???

Modo - sounds like you had a lovely time! 

Bunnyface - congrats on your LO too!

Sarahwoo - OMG!! How exciting! I LOVE the name Oliver but it does not go with our surname so could not have it!! Congratulations to you both!

Mojo - another one!! Congratulations!!! Goodness its only been about 24hrs since I last came on and had 4 more Maybaby announcments!

Had nice time at Trafford Centre and Holland and Barratt had everything I needed. I had to sit down twice though just to walk from one end to the other!

Curry was also delicious last night when went out with DH but I am a korma queen and cannot cope with a hot one so cannot try that to bring on the labour.

It is gorgeous and sunny in Manchester at mo.

1 week left now - cannot believe it really. Fingers crossed it happens in next few days!!


----------



## babyhope

HI LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just wanted to say I had my BEAUTIFUL baby boy on May 7th at 12:07 AM! I AM SOOOOOOOOOOO IN LOVE WITH HIM:cloud9: He is so beautiful and sweet and tiny, I LOVE HIM!!!!

This is my first time being on since I went to the hospital on Thursday (although it always says I am logged on) I haven't been able to update because my hospital didn't have WIFI:dohh: I haven't posted a birth story yet, I will probably do it tomorrow, but I just wanted to drop in and let you know I had my sweet boy!!!

Will post up pics and birth story later!


----------



## abz

CONGRATULATIONS to sarah, mojo and babyhope :D well done to all of you :) can't wait to see the pics :)

i ended up in hospital last night. was at my best mate's parents' house and they noticed my feet were swollen and they alarmed me a bit. and then as the night wore on they got bigger, i got pins and needles in them and my hands were getting more swollen. have had cracking headaches for a couple of days, been dizzy, less movement. all of which i thought were seperate issues until i rang and they asked me about them all.

long story short i went in and they checked my wee and blood pressure and listened to baby and recorded movements and everything is perfect. but they wanted to be sure i didn't have pre-eclampsia. but i'm shattered. supposed to be going to my goddaughter's birthday party today but i'm absolutely shattered and have rang to say i can't go. feel so guilty about that but got home around 1ish, then couldn't sleep, then woke at six because OH hadn't turned off his alarm clock, then couldn't get back to sleep. i'm up and ready to go but just feel like i would be really bad company.

am so glad everything is ok. haven't had nerves like that since earlier on in the pregnancy. had forgotten how horrid it was!!

abz xx


----------



## Frufru

Morning ladies :wave:


Amy - :hugs: for you. You still have plenty of time for labour to kick off before induction - and no more talkof emergency c-sections!! Positive thoughts lovely lady, I can't guarantee they will work but I can guarantee they won't hurt ;)

H&F - glad to hear that you are ok. Fingers crossed the labour fairy vists you super-soon.

Katie - jam on toast Mmmmm, not sure I have ever had sugar on toast though. When it comes to sweet toppings on toast one of my favorites is a layer of philadephia topped with a layer of jam :mrgreen: it is almost like having cheesecake.

LolaAnn - gosh a spider right on you :nope: that would freak me the hell out. I can tolerate spiders but not if they are on me!!! We have a special tumbler and piece of card in our house called "the spider catcher" which is always kept in a designated spot so if we do have a trespasser we can instigate an eviction asap :haha:

Hubby has just brought a wide-awake Joni to me - 5 mins with momma and she is a fast asleep Joni :winkwink: the power of the momma-snuggle :thumbup: So she is now laying beside me asleep but writhing and growling, either she is brewing a really big poop or an alien is about to burst out of her tummy :haha:

Have a fab time at your photoshoot Modo - glad your photshoot went well marta :thumbup:

Laura you are on the home straight now!! As for the when, you just never can tell, I was convinced I would go to 41-42 weeks and then Joni arrived at 34+5 :shock:

Smidge - haribo and fluff :rofl: Good luck with the revision.

Mojo - congratulations on Edward''s arrival :hugs:

CG - I am so happy that you and hubby had such a lovely meal and you got everything you needed yesterday. I sent hubby off into the city to buy me some fenugreek from Holland and Barrett to boost my milk supply yesterday as Joni is getting hungrier and hungrier :thumbup: Glad you have nice weather today - we do too so I will be off outside shortly to hang out the washing. I may even plant the runner bean seedlings my Mum broughtover yesterday.

YAY Babyhope :happydance: - congratulations on your little mans safe arrival :hugs:

Abz - sending you big :hugs: Glad that everything is ok. Take it easy, put your feet up (literally!), get plenty of rest and stay hydrated. Your goddaughters parents will totally understand you not being able to go today. Heres another :hugs: for good measure!

Well enough from me for now - I will be popping on again later to see if anymore of you lovely ladies have news of your LO's for us. Have a lovely day everyone xx


----------



## maybebaby3

mojo and babyhope - congrats on the safe arival of your babies!!!

abz - hope u r feeling better and that you dont get more freaky swelling!

CG - glad u hada nice day and night out.

I have been cleaning all morning (apart from the 10mins it took me 2 drink my RLT whilst catchng up on here b4) and still no sign of labour starting!!!!! have put some pasta on 2 boil 4 lunch and will have that with some tomato sauce and cheese. oh taken kids 2 his mum's 4lunch. i said that i didnt know whether 2 with them or not and he said 'no you stay here' so that made me feel a bit unwanted!!! he said 'maybe u can come over later'. ok. whatever. anyway timer is going 4 pasta so am off 2 get lunch.


----------



## Janny Wanny

morning all!!!

happy full term to me yey :)

congrats new mums :) how is everyone?


----------



## modo

FML!

Everything went wrong today. It rained, we got lost and so the maternity photoshoot was canceled :( 

We are rescheduling it for sometime next week.


----------



## modo

Now in a separate _more positive_ post:

Congratulations Baby Hope & Mojo!!!!!!​

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​


----------



## insomnimama

Yeah Babyhope and Mojo!!! :crib: :crib: 
:cloud9:


----------



## maybebaby3

aww modo sorry 2 hear that 2day has been so rubbish 4 u! :hugs:


----------



## fluffpuffin

congrats to the new mums: babyhope and mojo :). makes me really excited to meet my little girl too. Let's hope she arrives on time.

Hope you're all having a good Sunday girls.
xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Congratulations to all the new May mummies! 

Well I am 40 weeks today ... never thought this day would come and Im in a brilliant mood! Dave is actually tiling my kitchen and I managed to get some sleep last night, 8 hours sleep without waking! Have re-cleaned the lounge, next on my list is to do the bathroom again and then taking my doggy out for a nice walk! Had some more baby movements today which has been reassuring - so happy for all the May mummies so far but I am just a little jelous but im sure my day will come at some point! 

How is everyone else today? What is everyone up 2? x x x


----------



## marie-louise

Hi there everyone, 

Just letting you know that baby Matthew was born on the 3rd May, weighing in at 7lb 9 oz!!!Good luck and congrats to all the other may mummies!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

marie- louise - congrats

H&F - glad 2 hear that u r feeling so good and that you got some great uninterrupted :sleep: i am fed up of waiting now! going 2 have another cup of RLT now tho i am really not feeling like it! hopefully will have a stretch an sweep later and maybe that will get things going!


----------



## hope&faith09

I am fed up as i am so excited about meeting my baby girl ... but today im trying to have a positive day and on the plus side my kitchen may actually be finished before she arrives, which i never thought would happen! I am now sat drinking tea and eating biscuits before i start cleaning the bathroom! I am really enjoying writing my lists and ticking things off at the moment ... how sad!


----------



## maybebaby3

no i know the feeling!!! have 2 finish the bathroom now and then have a pile of ironing 2 do including the bedroom curtains (which i loathe doing) Am watching supernanny on discovery h&h and have a cup of RLT in front of me 2 drink. i think this baby is way 2 comfortable in here!!!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Hi Ladies!

Just logged on for a quick catch up while Oliver is asleep, I can't believe how many babies decided to arrive in the past few days! Huge congrats to all the other May mummies - and for the rest of you I hope you don't have to wait too much longer.

So for a quick birth story, I went to bed at 1am on Friday night, feeling a bit rubbish as I had done for a few days. At 3am something woke me up, I then felt my waters 'pop', a gush and then a contraction. I woke Steve up who ran about like a headless chicken lol, got myself sorted, phoned the hospital and they said to go in. So we went in at about 4am, got monitored and by this point I was having contractions every five minutes, lasting about a minute each. They said I could either stay, or go home and see how I got on, and could go back when ever I liked. We decided to come home, so I spend about two hours sat in the bathroom having contactions and been sick while Steve tried to sort out my tens machine! 

At about half six I decided I wanted more pain relief, and I was also getting bit scared and wanted to be in hospital. So back we went, got settled in a room on the labour ward. Contractions were still fairly regular and I started on gas and air which I loved lol! It was great for my breathing and helped my concentrate, plus it really helped me to relax inbetween. The midwife said that since my waters had gone she didn't want to rush to examine me, so she left me to get on with things until about 9am. contractions were getting stronger, but not really closer together, but at about 9am I shouted to Steve that I couldn't do it anymore and wanted to push - a second later in ran a midwife lol! She said she's examine me and then we could discuss more pain relief. I thought she'd say I was about 5cm, but I was fully dialted! She said I could have pethadine but she thought I'd be fine with gas and air - so thats what I did! Pushing was really, really hard work for me, I was pushing for about two hours as my contractions were still about 5 minutes apart - it was so strange because in between I felt so normal lol! The midwife was amazing - suggesting different positions etc which was such a big help. so at 11.14 Oliver finally made it into the world, weighing 6lb 8 and as pink as they come and screaming his head off! They gave him to me right away for skin to skin and steve cut the cord. I think I was in complete shock at this point - I just couldn't believe it!! I held him for about 30 minutes and then gave him to Daddy as I was feeling really sick and out of it, so I had a little rest for half an hour or so and then felt fab.

I had a small tear which was stitched and a little graze, but the midwife took care of everything and I can't say I really noticed her stitching tbh! 

So everything went just about as well as it could really - I'd planned in my head to have an epidural so it was pretty much oposite to what I had in mind! I have to say I am quite proud of myself lol! Oliver took to breast feeding like he's done it before - so thats going really well. Because everything was so straight forward we were allowed home last night, 12 hours after we went in! It was lovely to come home :) 

So I am absolutly tired out, but completely in love and adoring our little son. He kept us up for most of the night but even when he's screaming I just can't help smiling when I look at him! I'm pretty sore, but baths are soooo nice and really help, and I'm sure that will get better soon. All the pushing took it out of me and I really, really ache today and feel a bit weak, but its so, so worth it! 

Well I think he's going to wake up, I'm impressed as he's had a lovely nap without been cuddled so I've managed to get a few bits done (not lots of cleaning - just a bit lol), put some makeup on and written this! Next nap I think I might join him though!

Sooo . . . . pics will follow soon, thanks to all you ladies for all your support and company - obviously I'll still be coming on to check up on you all!

Lots of love,

Sarah & Oliver xx


----------



## Wellington

Ok, going to try this one handed (baby on one shoulder) and hope that my 1 year old deosn't press a whole bunch of keys whilst I'm typing!

Friday 7th May: my due date. Up until now, my OH had been working away from home and was a good 2 hour drive away not in rush hour.... He came home Thursday night... fortunately!
9.30am: I couldn't work out if it was the start of labour, if i needed breakfast or if i just needed the loo. Eliminated the latter two options and went on the computer for a bit to 'see what happens'. Half an hour later i decided to ring the labour ward and they said to come in for a look see what was going on.

Oh - for those on toliet paper watch - no show, bloody or otherwise, no waters either.

We walked to the hospital (London - was only 15mins, and quicker than driving!) got to delivery suite.... was 5cm dilated. Eeek!

I asked for an epidural straight away (had a rather horrendous first birth with episiotomy, ventouse, forceps, major haemorrhage (3+ litres), 4 blood transfusions) so I was understandibly a bit apprehensive about all that crap happening again! Got taken to a delivery room.

It all happened a bit quickly from there.... The pains were bad and the gas and air was good - but I kept commentling on how rubbish it was - where was the anaethestist???
I should have known from their looks... the anaesthetist wasn't going to make it as the urge to push was already there.

Massive gush and my waters broke. Flood of green... she'd pooped - but then she was dead on due date - so not unusual. Makes me laugh at my pathetic little sanitary towels I'd been wearing 'just in case' - they wouldn't have touched the sides!!

Few minutes later - she was out - all 9lb of her!
Imogen born at 12.06pm

Placenta out - and the umbilical cord had (as well as the expected anomoly of only 2 vessels), but also had a knot in it! Which is supposed to be lucky (humm!)
A few stitches later and that was it!
We had to stay in for 24 hours becuase of the meconium in the waters, but that was it.

A far better experience second time round!

Good luck to all those still waiting... espec Maybebaby3!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

thanks wellington!!! what a lovely birth story!!! am having a sweep later so hopefully something will happen soon!

sarah - well done on just gas and air. we cant get epidurals here unfortunately or i would definately have 1!!! Lol!


----------



## MartaMi

*A3my *- Ofcourse I'll show you the pics when get them. They should take max week but she said she tries to hurry up a bit :thumbup: 
*modo *- will be waiting for your pictures.
*babyhope *- congrats :flower: 
*abz, marie-louise *- glad everything is ok.

Happy Mother's Day to all UK mummies. We also have Mother's Day today and it was my first. I didn't expect it because I'm not a mom yet but in the morning OH and two sweeties came into our bedroom. They had cards and cake for me. In school they had made cards for me and for their mom and yesterday when they told me that they are going out, OH took them to my parent's place where them alone made me a cake. OH said that all that was Janely's idea. When she gave me card she told me that I'm kind of their mom too and because baby boy can't wish me Happy Mother's Day they decided to do it :cloud9: I was crying my eyes out because it was so sweet what they did. And they both said me mommy when hugged me :cry: 
Later when we went to my parent's place they posted their cards to their mom and when they talked to her in Skype they told her also that they made me cards. I'm crying again now :cry:


----------



## maybebaby3

aww marta that is sooooo sweet! happy mother's day 2 u!


----------



## maybebaby3

i just burnt a hole in one of my curtains! eek! the heat on the iron was on the wrong setting!!!


----------



## modo

Great Birth Stories *Sarah* and *Wellington*!

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## abz

congratulations mary-louise :)

fab birth stories sarah and wellington.

i have another question, ha. i thought that you would ring the delivery suite when you think you are in labour or if your waters go, but last night i was in maternity assessment and there seemed to be people coming in and ringing them for labour. just wondered if anyone knew which one you rang?

i have, again, not eaten before feeling dizzy and getting the shakes. i'm really naff at that!! so thomas is making me cheese salad breadbun thingummies bless him :)

abz xx


----------



## maybebaby3

glad u r being looked after abz. i have no answer 2 your question i'm sorry as we only have 1 hospital here so u just call the maternity ward there.


----------



## hope&faith09

Abz - we call the labour ward if we think we are going into labour I think! 

Argh the tiling was going so well until he has broken one of his tools outside and has had to stop ... maybe I will be taking the dog out on my own! hmmm I better go and put the kettle on before he gets in a bad mood!!!


----------



## ~KACI~

Hey ladies sorry to sneak in, was just wondering if there's any news on malpal, she's hasn't been online since the 5th?? Wondering if she has had the girls?? 

Sorry i haven't read through all the pages since then as you girls talk far to much :lol:


----------



## maybebaby3

yeah she had her twins already!


----------



## muddles

marie-louise said:


> Hi there everyone,
> 
> Just letting you know that baby Matthew was born on the 3rd May, weighing in at 7lb 9 oz!!!Good luck and congrats to all the other may mummies!!!

Congratulations!


----------



## muddles

mojo401 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Baby Edward arrived weighing a healthy 8lbs 7oz. All doing well and totally smitten with our little man :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Congrats to all the other May mummies.

Congratulations!


----------



## muddles

babyhope said:


> HI LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just wanted to say I had my BEAUTIFUL baby boy on May 7th at 12:07 AM! I AM SOOOOOOOOOOO IN LOVE WITH HIM:cloud9: He is so beautiful and sweet and tiny, I LOVE HIM!!!!
> 
> This is my first time being on since I went to the hospital on Thursday (although it always says I am logged on) I haven't been able to update because my hospital didn't have WIFI:dohh: I haven't posted a birth story yet, I will probably do it tomorrow, but I just wanted to drop in and let you know I had my sweet boy!!!
> 
> Will post up pics and birth story later!

Congratulations!


----------



## Mrs RC

I want my baby!! Come on Mini R....what else can I do to make you move?!xx


----------



## maybebaby3

i feel the same mrs rc!!! i guess that at least we have the knowledge that in 2wks our babies have 2 b here be it of their own accord or not!


----------



## Frufru

Congratulations Marie-Louise :happydance:

Wellington & Sarah it was lovely to read your birth stories. Thank you for sharing :hugs:

Good luck with your sweep maybebaby :winkwink: Bummer about the curtains though :nope:

Modo - sorry to hear your day did not got to plan. It is good that you can reschedule your photshoot.

Marta I am so pleased you have had such a lovely mothers day :mrgreen: what sort of cake was it? I made some banana muffins today mmmmm 

Abz my notes say to ring the delivery suite if you suspect you are in labour and they will advise you on the next steps. I am glad Thomas is looking after you, I hope you have been resting and relaxing today.

Kaci - Malpal had her girls on the 6th of May and the last news was that they were all doing ok :mrgreen:

Gosh Joni is a grumpy girl this afternoon - time for more mummy snuggles me thinks :cloud9:


----------



## princess23

big congrats to all the new mummies...

i dont always post on here,but try to keep upto date with whats going on. i cant believe how many babies have been born already :)

im due on 26th may,but was booked in for a section on 17th may,the date has now been brought forward due to the excessive pain im in with SPD,cant walk anymore,and cant stand anymore pain :( im now going in on tuesday morning (11th may) 2 days away....OMG....im scared and excited all at the same time,i cant believe its finally time to meet my little girl,i cant wait :)


----------



## Pussy Galore

Hey ladies!!

Wow... how much have I missed since yesterday and hubby and I only went away for one night!!

:happydance:HUGE CONGRATS TO SARAH, WELLINGTON, BABYHOPE AND MOJO :happydance:

I am so sorry if I missed anyone but it has taken so long to catch up :blush:

And Sarah and Wellington... your birth stories are wonderful! :)

No news my end, my braxton hicks have disappeared so perhaps I will be late as anticipated all along!! :dohh:

Still doing some serious nesting though!! :wacko:


----------



## A3my

Evening all :hugs:

*Frufru* - thanks for your support - I see being a doula as a new vocation for you :winkwink::hugs:

*Sarahwoo and Wellington* - thanks so much for sharing your birth stories! So glad it went better for you second time round Wellington :hugs:

*Marta* - cant wait to see you photos, I bet they are beautiful. And what a lovely mothers day you had, how sweet of them xxxx

*abz* - sorry you had a scare :hugs: my legs blew up a couple of weeks ago - so quick it split all the skin on the back of my legs but its all got better now. Glad you are being looked after and fed xx

Congrats to all the other new mummies. Hang in there *maybebaby, MrsRC and H&F*, you're definately on the last stretch now! Hope the sweep kicks things off *maybebaby*.

I had a busy day but mainly helping my daughter revise as she has her SATS soon. went to mow the garden but DH wouldnt let me!!! I was shocked!! he's finally acting like I am pregnant :haha: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Amy - glad your oh is acting like your pregnant ... Dave doesnt seem to realise I am at the moment, i hung the new curtains in the bedroom and nearly fell down the steps and he just stood watching me! One of our best friends dad passed away yesterday suddenly so we are trying to do whatever we can to help them out so everything is a bit emotional at the moment.

How is everyone doing ... still cant believe we will all have our babies soon! 

Where has windmills gone today? hmm


----------



## MartaMi

*Frufru* - it was biscuit cake with kiwi, orange and banana slices, on top grinded chocolate. Yummy :thumbup: 
*A3my* - I believe they're beautiful too because I felt so good in there

We're going to get my car tomorrow :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I would just like to jump of happiness :happydance:


----------



## happy2bme

Congratulations to all those new mummies xxxxx i want mine to come now!!! getting soooo fed up!! xx


----------



## A3my

*PG* - I get days where I have BH all day and then the next day nothing :shrug: we'll get there :winkwink:

*H&F* - men are dopey sometimes! :dohh: glad you didnt fall down the steps! Be careful missy :hugs: sorry about your BF's Dad :(

*Marta* - you've had a good couple of days! I'm so jealous of your lovely new car :thumbup::happydance:

I'm the same *happy2bme*, well actually I am fed up with being pregnant but still in denial that I'm going to have a baby :wacko:


----------



## hope&faith09

Well the tiling is all done and my curtains are hung up so im feeling happy now! 

Have written my list of things to do tomorrow so hopefully I will get a good nights sleep and be ready for action in the morning got shopping and all sorts to do. 

Not really tired atm maybe I should find something to do now!


----------



## Windmills

Sarah and Wellington, your birth stories are fab, thanks for sharing :cloud9: 
Although Sarah I have to admit, since you've had Oliver I've been feeling really antsy and wanting it to be my turn :lol: 

I'm sooo cold tonight. My Mum keeps telling me it's a 'sign'.. I say it's a sign of needing to put the heating on! 
H&F- Happy due date :kiss:


----------



## Windmills

Oh, and I finally got my bedroom sorted out. The baby has SO many clothes, going to make a start on washing them once I've got through the normal washing tonight/tomorrow.. 
And the girl I bought my crib off is such a BITCH. I paid by PayPal, and she was like 'the advert says cash on collection'.. which it doesn't :shrug: I told her I was paying someone to come and pick it up so could she let me know when was convenient, and she replied 'no cash no crib, and the advert states collection in person'. :dohh: Now I know why not to buy off someone with no feedback!!


----------



## modo

Wow *Katie* that girl sounds like a mega-bitch! Try and get your money back from paypal and report her to eBay!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Two girls from my NCT group have had their babies! There is a girl due tomorrow as well so we shall see. Its getting pretty exciting to think that my due date is getting pretty close. 

Its funny because I am one of three girls due around the same time in the group. I am due on the 28th, another girl is due on the 29th and the third girl is due on the 30th.

I wonder what order we will give birth in!
:happydance:


----------



## hope&faith09

Sorry the girl was so evil Katie ... I dont know why people are like that its a real pain. Could you buy the crib off someone else? Dave is now fidiling with the curtains I spent hours putting up I was really hoping he was in the mood for something else tonight!


----------



## hope&faith09

Modo - two girls from my NCT group have had their babies to and now we are wiating one due on 6th one on 7th and then me on 9th but so far nothing from the three of us!


----------



## Windmills

I'm considering trying sex to induce myself. I'd really prefer not to though, it's soo uncomfortable. I'm sure Vinny would be thrilled with the idea though!
Why do men always have to mess with stuff? :lol: I can't get it off anyone else unless another appears on eBay because they're made to order in Germany :(


----------



## DWandMJ

Happy Mothers' Day, ladies!!!!

My MIL and SIL rock! I was feeling overwhelmed with organizing the babies room and clothes... Thye swooped in, situated all the clothes by size, hung what's not ready to be washed, started washing the newborn sizes, organized the toys, etc...even lined the dresser drawers with pretty tissue paper. Although the hospital bags aren't yet packed I would feel confident that all would be fine if she came tomorrow :) her bouncer and stroller even managed to get put together today.


----------



## LolaAnn

aw DWandMJ lucky you!! I have no family here and can't wait for my mum and dad to arrive next week!! Then my little baby is welcome to come any time :) I think I might refuse sex until them haha.


----------



## insomnimama

Evening all it is Mother's Day here as well & I had a great day :) I kidnapped another mother's kids :rofl: for the day and we went to a wildlife park- it was really nice to see insomnikid having so much fun with other kids his own age, as it's hard to make friends with kids from his school since they're bussed in from all over. 

We took them all for fast food / indoor playground and then came home, and my parents stopped by with souvenirs for the kids and we had barbeque. And it all ended with a lovely FB message from OH, who is usually not very demonstrative. :cloud9: :rofl: 

So all in all a fantastic day, other than being sick as a dog with some kind of nasty throat infection. :hissy: Am determined to get antibiotics tomorrow though- my doc has to be good for something :rofl:


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning all - Just thought I would pop in to see how everyone is doing? I am off to the shops this morning and then going to do some painting around the house! Hope everyone is ok and hope you all have a lovely day. 

Maybebaby - did you get your sweep last night - any progress? Really hope you are in labour! x x x


----------



## A3my

Morning all! 

Sorry about the crib beatch *Katie*, how annoying :growlmad: I've considered sex to induce myself too :winkwink: but I feel far too fat and blobby. I'm going to try exhauting myself into labour with work and housework :haha:

*insomnimama* - glad you had a lovely mothers day. I've got a throat infection/cold/fluey bug too. feel like death! keep coughing which is horrible, my bump aches! Hope you get some antibiotics and feel better soon :sick::hugs:

*H&F* - hope all your DIY kickstarts something for you. I was wondering about *maybebaby *too. Fingers crossed today is the day for you both :dust:

urgh, feel so poo. why did I come to work :dohh:


----------



## May Mum2b

hey sorry for the quick post but just wanted to let you know i had my baby girl Isla on the 6th May, very long stressful labour going over 30 hours but in the end needed a c-section. she weighed in at a massive 10lbs 9oz hence why i couldn't deliver her, she is beautiful and everything about her is just perfect.. 

still she is here now and i am so i love wit her i just cant put her down! hope all you mummies due have amazing births that follow your dreams! whichever way it turns out its SO SO worth it in the end!!


----------



## maybebaby3

i went 4 my sweep last night but unfortunately my cervix was way back and not effaced. she managed 2 get a finger inside the cervx and give it a quick sweep (sorry if tmi!) but nothing has started :hissy: she said she'd do another sweep on thursday and if that doesnt work i'll be induced on monday.

h&f - sorry about your bf dad

insomnimama - hope that your throat gets better soon.

katie - what a bitch that woman you're buying the crib off sounds like. hope u get the money back!!!

well off 2 exchange the lampshade i bought on friday as oh doesnt like it! he's in a foul mood 2day so am not looking forward to 2day! he's gone 2 take car 2 the garage as it was flashing low brake fluid.


----------



## A3my

*May mum2b* - Congratulations!! You get the prize for the biggest baby! Well done xxxx

*Maybebaby* - sorry your cervix isnt cooperating! :hugs: xx


----------



## Cactusgirl

Babyhope - CONGRATULATIONS - can't wait to hear all about it

Abz - sorry to hear you had such a bad day but at least everything is ok

Modo - better keep LO in a bit longer if you want to make the photoshoot!

Sarahwoo and Wellington - both great birth stories!! Congratulations again!

Wellington - loved that you WALKED to the hospital! 

Martami - how sweet are your DH kids - they are adorable!

Maybebaby - boo to your high cervix

Well I woke up this morning with a big pain at the bottom of my bump and I was like 'ooooh is this it starting?' I moved and let out a big fart. Gutted!!


----------



## A3my

Cactusgirl said:


> Well I woke up this morning with a big pain at the bottom of my bump and I was like 'ooooh is this it starting?' I moved and let out a big fart. Gutted!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: thanks for making me laugh :)


----------



## AyaChan

Summer-Rose Davies was born at 3:46am on May 8th weighing 6lbs 6oz :D

xxx


----------



## modo

Congratulations *AyaChan* & *MayMum2B* on the birth of your babies!!!

I am sorry *CG* that must have been so disappointing!

*Maybebaby* sorry your sweep did not go to plan :(


----------



## Janny Wanny

morning all :) congrats more new mums :)

how is everyone?


----------



## muddles

AyaChan said:


> Summer-Rose Davies was born at 3:46am on May 8th weighing 6lbs 6oz :D
> 
> xxx

congrats!


----------



## muddles

May Mum2b said:


> hey sorry for the quick post but just wanted to let you know i had my baby girl Isla on the 6th May, very long stressful labour going over 30 hours but in the end needed a c-section. she weighed in at a massive 10lbs 9oz hence why i couldn't deliver her, she is beautiful and everything about her is just perfect..
> 
> still she is here now and i am so i love wit her i just cant put her down! hope all you mummies due have amazing births that follow your dreams! whichever way it turns out its SO SO worth it in the end!!

Wow 10lbs very healthy baby! Congrats! can't see you on page 1 what date were you due? have added you at the bottom of list but will put you in right place if you tell me where. Sorry have obv missed you off by mistake.


----------



## May Mum2b

muddles said:


> May Mum2b said:
> 
> 
> hey sorry for the quick post but just wanted to let you know i had my baby girl Isla on the 6th May, very long stressful labour going over 30 hours but in the end needed a c-section. she weighed in at a massive 10lbs 9oz hence why i couldn't deliver her, she is beautiful and everything about her is just perfect..
> 
> still she is here now and i am so i love wit her i just cant put her down! hope all you mummies due have amazing births that follow your dreams! whichever way it turns out its SO SO worth it in the end!!
> 
> Wow 10lbs very healthy baby! Congrats! can't see you on page 1 what date were you due? have added you at the bottom of list but will put you in right place if you tell me where. Sorry have obv missed you off by mistake.Click to expand...

i was due may 14th with team pink obnviously!! he he thanks! x


----------



## Mrs RC

It really is getting frustrating waiting for this baby. Am also waiting in for a plumber as our bath has leaked. Now have big brown stain on dining room ceiling and we just had the whole house plastered and had just finished redecorating in time for the baby! I burst into tears yesterday when I saw the stain and damp patch...

I just want a baby but have no twinges or anything!! Its head is so very very low though that I fear it might just pop out when I walk upstairs! Its so low I have permanent groin pain and pressure in my bum. Have to sit on a cushion like a granny! 

COME ON BABY...I WANT TO MEET YOU!!


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations AyaChan and maymum2b! :kiss: the May babies are coming in soo fast now aren't they! 
My poor Vinny didn't get in until 2 last night, and at 6 his delivery phoned to say they were outside the pub and he needed to get there asap! :(


----------



## A3my

urgh, poor Vinny! at least you could go back to sleep :) 

I know my baby is back to back so I know he'll be late (unless I spend hours on all 4s but thats not really practical at work hehe) x


----------



## muddles

May Mum2b said:


> muddles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May Mum2b said:
> 
> 
> hey sorry for the quick post but just wanted to let you know i had my baby girl Isla on the 6th May, very long stressful labour going over 30 hours but in the end needed a c-section. she weighed in at a massive 10lbs 9oz hence why i couldn't deliver her, she is beautiful and everything about her is just perfect..
> 
> still she is here now and i am so i love wit her i just cant put her down! hope all you mummies due have amazing births that follow your dreams! whichever way it turns out its SO SO worth it in the end!!
> 
> Wow 10lbs very healthy baby! Congrats! can't see you on page 1 what date were you due? have added you at the bottom of list but will put you in right place if you tell me where. Sorry have obv missed you off by mistake.Click to expand...
> 
> i was due may 14th with team pink obnviously!! he he thanks! xClick to expand...

Ok moved to proper place. Guessed it was a pink bump :lol:


----------



## A3my

Thanks for keeping the list updated *Muddles* :) must be quite satisfying ticking us off one by one :D


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning ladies!!

Amy.. I can't believe you are still working.. I found the last week or so really tough and was so ready to finish at 36+ weeks! You have my admiration!!

CG... gutted for you but thanks for making me laugh this morning!!

Congrats to the new May mums :)

Maybebaby... sorry to hear that the sweep has not moved things on, but at least you now have an induction date!!!

Well nothing happening this end... my BH have all but disappeared :nope:

Think I am going to have to find another room in the house to clean!! :haha:

Hope everyone has a good day :)


----------



## abz

good morning (just) everyone. 

congratulations to the new mummies :D can't believe how many of us have met our babies now!!

CG, so glad i'm not the only one that that has happened to :D i still fart every time i roll onto my back in bed.... so glamorous!! no doubt i'm going to be in labour and lying on my back thinking 'why do i have trapped wind?'...

abz xx


----------



## muddles

A3my said:


> Thanks for keeping the list updated *Muddles* :) must be quite satisfying ticking us off one by one :D

it is great adding the new mums each day though hard to type one handed hence lack of capital letters!


----------



## insomnimama

Congrats to Ayachan & Maymum2be! :crib: :crib: 

CG congratulations on giving birth to a great big expulsion of wind :rofl: Sorry it wasn't what you had hoped. 

MB good luck in the next few days- sorry the sweep didn't work out. 

Am headed to the doc's this morning to beg for drugs. Not usually my style but I had been finding it hard to breathe at the best of times and now it is hard to breathe, hard to cough, hard to swallow, etc. :cry: 

OH has taken Insomnitoddler out for a run, then I will be going to the doc's ALONE & after that he is taking him to his morning class so thank God I will not be on parenting duty this morn cause I just can't take it. Am too sick. :hissy:

Hope everyone is doing better than me :hugs:


----------



## jolou

HIYA LADIES!!

sorry i havent been on for a week but with mark being off i find it hard to sneak on the laptop lol. il go through some of the old posts next to catch up but wow 32 babies now!! il have a nosey and who has given birth :D

Harrison is doing good, he had lost a little of his birth weight by wednesday but yesterday we weighed him on the wii fit (so funny btw!!) and he has gained his weight back apparently, wont know for sure till the health visitor somes next week sometime. He finally pooed on friday evening... thats 5 days he went without pooing!! i got a bit worried on friday eve cos he seemed to be in pain so took him to the out of hours surgery and the doc there wasnt concerned, he said that if he still hadnt gone by monday to goto the gp, well we got home at 11:15pm and he was in his basket and pooed... filled 3 nappies before we got up in the morning lol he hasnt been since but im not as concerned now, we massage him and do little exercises that was advised to do to help. he is feeding loads, we changed to aptimal from sma and seems to have helped alot.

As for me i keep forgetting its only been 10 days post c-section and i am doing too much, so much so i ended up in tears yesterday cos of pain.. so mad at myself. I decided i needed some fresh air and needed something for harrison so we went to a small shopping area for an hour and i slowly walked around, rested when i got home except for the whole going to out of hours thing. saturday did nothing really except go out for tea at the in-laws, then yesterday we went to a family pub where my sister was doing a backwards bungee jump for charity, thats when i felt a pop inside where my cut is! ever since i have been in a lot of pain and unable to move, which ment i slept downstairs, leaving mark to deal with harrison on his own for the night, he hasnt done it yet and found it aint so easy, since he was up at 4:30 and didnt settle till 7am... i heard nothing.. ooops (oh well will do him good!). Anyway we called the MW to see what time she was coming today and turned up around 10am and said she thinks i have a hematoma (probably wrong spelling sorry!!) as there is a lump on the right hand side which is slightly red, so i have to goto my gp later this afternoon to get some anti-biotics... well that will teach me for not doing much and i think its made mark realise i cant be doing much.

hope everyone is well! im gonna go catch up what i can now :D


----------



## A3my

*Jolou* - take it easy missy! I hope you feel better soon. Great to hear Harrison finally pooped and that he's doing well :hugs:

*insomnimama* - I feel your pain :hugs: trying to frantically tie up lose ends at work so I can call in sick tomorrow if I feel like this :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

hope u r on the mend soon jolou and amy!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Ayachan and Maymum - congratulations!

Jolou - please make sure you take it easy, you will only need to take longer to recover if you do too much now!

I feel like everytime I log on there are more babies added, even when it has only been a few hours!


----------



## abz

good to hear from you jo :) glad harrison is doing well. put your feet up on occasion mrs!! don't want you hurting yourself any more!!

i can't believe you're STILL working amy!! mad!! i'm just getting used to the life of leisure before all hell breaks loose :D


----------



## maybebaby3

haha abz that is what my oh says :haha:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Hi everyone! 

Congrats to the new May mummies again - babies coming thick and fast now!!

Well I am just loving been a mum! Sleep is a bit hard to come by so I'm just power napping when Oliver sleeps, an hour here and there though I'm still listening out for him the whole time. I'm feeling okay though, getting into the swing of things. We haven't had much look getting Oliver to settle at night, hes much easier in the day for some reason. Breast feeding is going perfectly, he's a little star. The breatfeeding support lady came out today which was brilliant, I feel much more confident now.

Well I'd better go, one handed typing is not easy lol!

xx


----------



## Windmills

Jo and Sarah- I'm glad to hear things are going well for you both, and you're enjoying your boys :cloud9: xxx


----------



## hope&faith09

Glad to hear everything is going so well for all the May mummies. 

I snapped at someone today I think I am slightly frustrated today with this baby but have managed to tick some bits off my list of things to do. I am going to go and walk the dog now, cook some dinner and then have a nice long relaxing bath to try and relax. i cant wait to meet my baby girl now ... I have a midwife appointment tomorrow and really wish they would do a sweep but I dont think they will until next week. 

How is everyone doing? x x x


----------



## iznil8

Hey ladies,

Just to let you know I had my beautiful baby girl on the 5th after having my waters broken, 4 hrs 45 mins in total, not bad for my first baby! 

Her name is Megan, she was 6lbs 13 and is amazing, I was breast feeding till yesterday but it was too painful for me and she wasn't getting fed enough so I have changed her to the bottle.

I was really upset that I couldn't feed her myself but it was heartbreaking listening to her crying because she was starving.

I will put up a better birth story when I have more time!

Congrats to all the other new mums, well done us!


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations izni xxx


----------



## abz

congratulations iznil :)


----------



## Cactusgirl

Izni - congratulations on Megan! What is it with all the quick births?!

H&F - my next mw apt is 40w3days and she said I could have a sweep then if I wanted.


----------



## Windmills

Hmm, my mw appointments will be tomorrow, then 39+4 and then 40+4.. I wonder if she'll do a sweep at 40+4, because 41+4 I'll be at the DAU? I fully expect to be there :blush:


----------



## Widger

Congrats on all the new May mummies. 

Yikes.... it really is going to happen!!!! I know ridiculous thing to say but it really is starting to dawn on me now as I get closer to due date. 

Anyone having any twinges? I've had stitch like pains the last week or so... prob trapped wind :haha: I mean when you haven't been through this how are you supposed to know what it is :haha:


----------



## jolou

evening! 

congratz iznil!

well i went to the docs and the nurse had to get the gp to double check everything and he said it wasnt what the midwife and nurse said it was and i dont need any anti-biotics, its all just normal post c-section stuff... im sure its not normal to be doubled up in pain so you cant even get up! lol. anyway the nurse said she wasnt convinced herself about what he said and if the paid doesnt go away with paracetemol im to go back, grrr.


----------



## Pussy Galore

Congrats iznil :)

Widger... I am definitely having twinges... period pains more like but they are on and off and not too painful at the mo!!

Katie.. I am also seeing the mw tomorrow and since last week I was referred back to the hospital I am fully expecting to be back there again tomorrow for monitoring and to check the placental flow (unless by some miracle my fh is nearer to 38!!)

Jolou... I hope you are looking after yourself and not doing too much!? :)

And my serious nesting continues... I even got hubby involved tonight cleaning out kitchen cupboards!! I am all out of rooms to clean now!! :haha:

Oooh and I've just read that ShadyR had her baby today!! :)


----------



## modo

I have had a busy day today. My Mom is finally coming from Dubai tomorrow morning so I went to Tesco and bought some food for her my Grandma (who is coming with her). My parents have owned a flat in London for the last 20 years and my sister has been staying there (despite having her own rented flat) and she has left it an absolute tip! I didn't have enough time to clean it so I just put away the food and left. 

Tomorrow after seeing my Mom I have an appointment with a physiotherapist at 2.30pm.

What's everyone up to tomorrow?


----------



## Frufru

Evening ladies,

super-post alert!!!! I have been out today so have not had a chance to come on here until now so this is a mega-long post. We popped over to visit my Nan and introduce her to Joni, she was absolutely in awe of Joni and kept whispering to her over and over how much she loved her and how beautiful she is :cloud9:

Goodluck with the c-section Princess 23

Amy - I am glad to hear that your hubby is recognising quite how pregnant you are now and getting you to take it easy. Sending get well vibes your way ~~~~~

H&F - sorry about your friends Dad, mt thoughts are with you all :hugs: Goodness climbing up steps and hanging curtains - Please be careful lady!

Marta - Mmmmm the cake sounds fab :cake: oh and I hope you are enjoying the car :mrgreen:

Katie - I am sorry you are having such hassle with the crib :(

DW&MJ - how awesome that your MIL & SIL sorted all those things for you :thumbup:

Insomnimama - I am glad you had such a lovely mothers day, bummer about the sore throat though and hope it clears up soon :hugs:

May Mum 2b - Congratulations on the arrival of Isla - beautiful name, it was in our top 5 but in the end our little one looked more like a Joni. 10lb 9oz is a cracking weight too.

Maybebaby - sorry the sweep was not effective, fingers crossed for you that your LO gets moving soon.

CG -


> Well I woke up this morning with a big pain at the bottom of my bump and I was like 'ooooh is this it starting?' I moved and let out a big fart. Gutted!!

:rofl: Well given that I thought my contractions were poo pains, even after my waters had broken :dohh:, I can see why you might think it was the start of labour :haha:

Congratulations AyaChan :hugs:

MrsRC - sending you lots of labour dust :dust:

Jo - glad to hear that Harrison is doing so well. I am like you and found it really hard to take it easy after Joni arrived. How is Sophie liking her new little brother? I hope the pain subsides for you soon as that sounds horrid :hugs:

Sarah - I am glad that you are loving your time with little Oliver. Joni is just the same with her sleeping. She sleeps so soundly in the day and we often have to wake her up to feed her, however at night she sleeps but grumbles and moans the whole time so it is impossible for us to sleep and she wakes up at least 1/2 hour before every feed and grizzles. We think that she is not too keen on her moses basket so started putting her in it whenever we put her down even though this means moving it around the house all the time and this has helped her sleep a bit better at night now. Great news on the BF front, I am still desperate to get Joni on the boob once she is strong enough. I think one handed typing is the future for most of us now :winkwink:

Congratulations Iznil8 - Megan is a beautiful name :mrgreen:

Modo - have a nice time with your Mum tomorrow. I am hoping to take Joni over to meet my Nan and Grandad, they have my aunt and uncle staying with them at the moment which is great as they can meet her too :mrgreen:


----------



## hope&faith09

Well I have a midwife appointment tomorrow ... should I ask for a sweep because if they wont then I will have to wait until im 9 days over and surely thats nearer an induction. Also with baby looking at about 9lbs at the scan last week I am getting nervous about her size and really want to get things going. Im really not sure what to do feel very emotional tonight!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Hope&Faith.. you have nothing to lose... I would certainly ask. Keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Petite

Just to update you!

I had my little girl, Abbey, on her due date of May 5th and she weighed in at 9lbs exactly.

Good luck to you all! xx


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations Petite :kiss:
H&F, I'd ask.. nothing to lose :) If it's any consolation, my friend was scanned at 39 weeks and her LO was estimated 8lbs.. he was born at 40+13 and weighed 8lbs 1.5oz, so obviously didn't gain much at all! xx


----------



## abz

am off to bed guys. sweet dreams :)

abz xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Thanks Katie ... I dont mind her being big I just have a fear if she grows too big im not going to be able to push her out. Am thinking if they wont do it tomorrow see if i could go in later in the week or exactly 41 weeks I would love it if they could just have ago ... actually I would love for her to decide to come on her own!!! 

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Windmills

Night abz xx

Hopefully they will just do it! When do your hospital get you into the DAU, or do they? Ours don't until term+10, and they book induction asap then. 
I scrubbed/bleached all the grout in the kitchen floor this afternoon :blush: What a div! It took ages aswell, the kitchen's really a lot bigger than I realised!


----------



## hope&faith09

OMG katie are you trying to bring on your labour! To be honest I dont know when they induce you here I thought it was supposed to be around term + 10 but will speak to midwife about it all tomorrow. managed to tick all but one of the things off my list to do today so feel good. Just thinking about what to write on my things to do list for tomorrow but dont really feel inspired to do anything!


----------



## laney_1981

Evening all

I hope you are all well, I'm posting this from my phone in the hospital as being induced today at 40+2 due to big baby and slowly rising BP.


I have already had first pessary and awaiting the next one tonight, I'm really hoping these work and get me into labour. I'm a bit anxious about possibly needing a c section because I have been induced. 

Congratulations to all the may mommies so far, I have so much admiration for all you mommies who are still managing to get on here to do such long posts and it's great to hear all the babies are doing well. 

Labour dust to everyone else

elaine


----------



## Windmills

Good luck Laney xxx


H&F- No I'm actually not :lol: Although that would be good! Hmm, I need stuff to do, I want to paint the fence but I think Vinny would kill me, he already lectures me about doing too much. 
Ah forget the to do list- stay in bed and get the sleep you won't have a chance for when LO arrives! xx


----------



## Moongirl

Hi everyone!! :wave:

Long time no see! We finally moved my office out of the nursery last week, so i've been offline for almost a whole week - talk about withdrawal!!! I'm sure I've missed loads, and haven't had time to catch up (will try to at some point! :blush:) 

I did see that Sarah had her baby, huge congrats hun!! :hugs:

On the plus side, we've now decorated the nursery, moved in the furniture and moved my office to the spare bedroom so i'm feeling a little more prepared! Just need to wash all the baby clothes/bedding etc and put it away so fingers crossed for some sunny weather! 

Anyway hope you're all doing well and look forward to hearing what everyone's up to!

:hugs:


----------



## LogansMama

laney - good luck!!! Hope it goes smoothly for you!!


----------



## Windmills

It's sooo noticeable that some of the more frequent posters have had their babies- and h&f is being a one woman DIY team :lol: 
off to the midwife at half 9, it's going to be weird when I'm not there every Tuesday! I've been on weekly appointments for itching and now blood pressure.. I'll miss her! I feel dead lucky when I see posts on here, she may be the oldest midwife in the world but she's good at her job!
Hmm, I'm trying to decide whether to go home and get some sleep afterwards since I only got about 3 hours last night.. Or if I should go to Mothercare! Decisions decisions. I still need a gro egg but that can wait until the weekend.. I'm such a rambler! 
Have a good day ladies! And :dust: to h&f and maybebaby xxx


----------



## maybebaby3

elaine - good luck with the induction!

hope all you girlies who have mw appointments 2day have good appointments. h&f u have nothing 2 lose by asking 4 a sweep. i am having another on thursday if baby is still not here.

congrats 2 all the new may baby mummies since yesterday!

i am waiting 4 oh 2 get up and then we are going in2 spain so he can look 4 a pair of shoes 4 his bday at the end of the month!

hope u all have a nice day xxx


----------



## A3my

Morning ladies,

Congratulations *petite*:flower:

Good luck *Elaine!*:dust: and hope todays the day for you both *H&F* and *maybebaby* :dust:

Hope you have a lovely day with your mum *Modo*:hugs:

*Frufru* - I think you are more aware of a babies grunty/squirmy noises in the night and you are now blessed with the mum habit of never falling into a really deep sleep and always being aware of your children. My DH can still sleep through anything but I wake when my children stir really easily even now :dohh: glad you are still loving being a mum :hugs:

As for sweeps I think I had mine with my first at my 1 week over appt and my induction was booked for a week after that (but I missed it by a day). To warn you sweeps arent pleasant :S I have an appt one day after mine is due and I keep wondering about whether I'd want a sweep if it was offered :wacko: its tricky becasue I know my LO is back to back so I know labour will start late and be longer and more painful :dohh:

sorry waffling :haha: feel like crap but have heaved myself into work again after sitting on the bed in tears at home. Our pay is based on performance here and I feel under massive pressure to finish everything off before mat leave :cry: 

I wonder who will be next to pop (after Laney) xxx


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning all! 

Katie ... why dont you pop to mothercare and then go back to bed for a bit then you might feel like you have done something and deserve a good nap! 

I feel like a one woman cleaning machiene now, at least I didnt feel so odd when others were in the same boat! 

Maybebaby - have a nice time in spain, when i went shopping yesterday a woman asked me when I was due when I said on Sunday she was like oh shouldnt you be at home, sorry are pregnant women who are overdue not allowed out the house?!? I was going to go into Birmingham with OH this morning as he is working there but think I may get too tired if he takes too long! 

Midwife appointment isnt until 2 ... but OH was having a feel down there last night and said my cervix feels thin and he thought he could feel the babys head, not sure if that is promising or not I would just love to hold my baby in my arms! 

Congratualations to all the May mummies and good luck Kelly on your C section today am thinking about you! 

I have just written a list of things to do today which is longer than yesterdays so I better get my lazy bum outa bed! Good luck at the midwife Katie let us know how you get on!


----------



## hope&faith09

Amy ... sorry posted at the same time! I have heard sweeps arent pleseant but I would really like to get this baby moving without any other interventions ... I doubt they will do one today anyway so will be waiting another week but at least I will have something to count down to! I cant believe you are still working - not too long till you finish now tho and then you can sit back, relax and enjoy the time with your baby! x x x


----------



## A3my

hope&faith09 said:


> Amy ... sorry posted at the same time! I have heard sweeps arent pleseant but I would really like to get this baby moving without any other interventions ... I doubt they will do one today anyway so will be waiting another week but at least I will have something to count down to! I cant believe you are still working - not too long till you finish now tho and then you can sit back, relax and enjoy the time with your baby! x x x

Thats a good point, I dont fancy a full on induction either! Hopefully you'll get told your LO is fully engaged and likely to come any day now (preferably today!) :hugs: x x


----------



## hope&faith09

Well at my last appointment I think she was nearly fully engaged the midwife said that the head was really low so hopefully she will be ready to come out soon! Argh just went downstairs and got so angry ... why cant Dave clean up after himself, I spent 2 hours cleaning the kitchen yesterday and now he has left a mess, so angry and hormonal!


----------



## A3my

I know the feeling! I left a nice tidy kitchen when I went to bed (early for once!) and came down to his mess :growlmad: my OH was being a lazy git today. I got up feeling like death and got the girls up for school before I left for work and he was still in bed!!! :dohh::growlmad: so I cried too :cry: hormones ay :)

any twinges? x


----------



## Cactusgirl

Petite - congratulations!!

PG - if you have run out of rooms at your house to clean you are welcome to come round mine!!

H&F - my mw said I could have a sweep at my next apt which would be 40w3days so no harm in asking

Laney - good luck chick!

A3my - I am in awe you are still going to work. You are amazing.

Me and my friend who is due this week were talking about sweeps the other day. What a job to know you would be going to work to do that?! :wacko:

I think I am having a day in today - I was starting to wonder how I would even fit having a baby in as have been out and about so much. Did my hypnobirthing this morning and think hynotised one of the dogs as he would not get up!

Will finish off packing bags and last few bits I think and will try and fit in my afternoon nap!!

Have a good one everyone!
x


----------



## hope&faith09

Amy - I have been having twinges for the last couple of weeks so im ignoring them now! Right im off to clean my kitchen floor and sort out the next load of stuff to go to the tip! It was funny yesterday when I went as there were three pregnant women lugging things out of the car obviously all nesting!!!


----------



## Widger

Morning everyone. I think I may need to read up on sweeps as seems as though this is something we haven't spoken about in NCT. What do they do? The word doesn't seem nice A3my so I can imagine it isn't pleasant.

I would ask H&F anyway as you want it to happen sooner rather than later.

I've woken up with loose bowels... sorry TMI I know. I haven't had anything spicy or that would have upset my tummy so wondering whether this could be a sign of flushing out my system for labour?? My mum had this before she had me..... arrgghhhh exciting/scary stuff. Did this happen to any mums out there?

I've decided not to go to yoga because of it now.... not good gettinginto funny positions is it? :haha:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey widger - from what i understand the midwife does an internal and just manipulates and sweeps the membranes from near the babys head to stimulate labour, i think it depends how relaxed you are about it as to how uncomfortable it would be! 

I have had loose bowels ... my midwife told me it was a sign your uterus is becoming more active so could be the start of early labour, but I have had it for a while now, fingers crossed its the start of something for you!


----------



## A3my

Widger said:


> Morning everyone. I think I may need to read up on sweeps as seems as though this is something we haven't spoken about in NCT. What do they do? The word doesn't seem nice A3my so I can imagine it isn't pleasant.

They stretch open your cervix and "sweep" aka scrape your membranes to loosen your plug and stimulate labour to start. TBH I had a male doctor do mine and it made me want to cry rape :blush::haha: I'm sure it wouldnt be such a bad experience with a midwife. Plus he didnt warn me about what he was going to do. He just said he was going to examine me. If you expect it I'm sure its much less painful. Hope your flushing out was a sign of immiment labour :dust:

*H&F* - haha, thats funny about the women at the dump! I hope you arent lifting anything too heavy! :hugs:

*CG* - honestly I am more stupid than amazing :dohh::haha: thats funny you hypnotised your dog :D


----------



## A3my

augh, scaring myself today :dohh:

what are you LOs movements like these days? mine has gone so quiet.. well he was really active last night when I was trying to get to sleep but in the day he barely moves. Just tried wiggling my bump to wake him but all I do is bring on BH! :dohh: I know they've got no room so hoping its normal xxx


----------



## Widger

Yep, the name suggests something dire like that but heh, when you are gagging to get the baby out we'll try anything eh? :rofl:

I just read this on a website too... 

_One of the first signs of natural labour is often a loose bowel motion, or even a short bout of diarrhoea. This happens because the cervix (neck of the womb) and part of the bowel have a common nerve supply. As the cervix starts to become more active, ready for labour, so the bowel is stimulated, causing faster movement of food and more frequent, looser bowel motions. Labour may follow in the next few hours - or a day or so later. _

I know I could still be 42 weeks but signs are promising... hopefully. I still don't have my car seat though!!!! Or a car for that matter, well I have a car but a 2 seater so not exactly practical. We don't pick it up until Wednesday/Thursday. Ok, I'm getting myself in a tizz and I've probably just got dodgy guts :rofl:


----------



## Widger

A3my said:


> augh, scaring myself today :dohh:
> 
> what are you LOs movements like these days? mine has gone so quiet.. well he was really active last night when I was trying to get to sleep but in the day he barely moves. Just tried wiggling my bump to wake him but all I do is bring on BH! :dohh: I know they've got no room so hoping its normal xxx

Same.... moves all bl**dy night and quiet during the day. I wouldn't mind but I just can't sleep during the day!

Suppose got to suck it up :haha:


----------



## Windmills

Urgh I am never having another child. If I'm not stressing about her kidneys, I've got some silly medical problem :dohh: My BP was up again- 135/90, when it was 120/80 last week and 110/70 the week before :( Protein in my water sample aswell, and she didn't like the look of my feet/ankles, so I've got a home visit on Thursday :( 

PG- you should come and clean my house, I'm not allowed now!! 
CG- :rofl: at hypnotising your dog.. 
Amy- You're so brave still going to work! I couldn't cope with it at all now.. Do you finish on Friday? :kiss:


----------



## hope&faith09

At least they are keeping a close eye on you katie! Hopefully everything will settle down and your LO will arrive soon. 

Amy - my lo seems to be awful quiet atm but everytime I go on the monitor they say she is ok altho it also shows her movements have slowed down over the last week maybe I will bring this up with the midwife today. Right im going to go and pack my car up to go to the tip ... I hope Dave doesnt notice that even more things has disappeared!


----------



## A3my

Thanks *Widger*, they'll be fun once they are born - clearly nocturnal :haha:

*Katie* poor you :hugs: no more cleaning floors for you missy!! stick with the pampering and relaxing xxx :hugs:


----------



## Smidge

Is anyone else get period like cramps all the time? I have had them constantly few the 3 or 4 days there has been nothing else except BH every half hour for a while yesterday but it all stopped


----------



## Cactusgirl

Smidge - my mw said that period pains were normal at this stage as everything is getting ready

Katie - at least they are monitoring you. Make sure you relax and NO MORE CLEANING!!! Don't think anyone would like the look of my hobbit feet at the moment!


----------



## A3my

*Smidge* - I get those too and my BH are a lot stronger and seem to spread down into my pelvis more but I think its just the body getting ready x

*CG* - hobbit feet :haha: I have the same, splurging out of my shoes. so attractive


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning ladies!!

Amy/Widger... I have had reduced movements since 37 weeks so the mw and hospital are keeping a close eye on me. I have been monitored a few times and on each occasion she has been fine, but her movements are reduced.

Ironically today I have felt her move much more and I am seeing the mw at midday so perhaps I won't end up at the foetal wellbeing unit today!!

Katie... sorry to hear about your raised blood pressure.. I hope you do start taking it easy :hugs:

It sounds like lots of us are having symptoms indicating that labour is not too far away... although I am yet to experience loose bowels!! :blush:

I'm also going to have a day off nesting today!! 

Hope everyone has a good day :)


----------



## Widger

Arrrggghh the suspense. You are right PG, we are all getting signs.... some better than others :rofl: but who knows what we have in store??? Our bodies/minds playing tricks with some of us no doubt.

I don't think I've felt any BH... do some people not get them first time round. Well, I mean, not feel them first time round?


----------



## Smidge

My mum said she never felt any first time round but she did have a few false starts


----------



## A3my

yeah I had false starts first time round - it was infruriating :dohh::haha:

*PG* - good luck for your MW appt today. Hope your FH is on target xxxx


----------



## Windmills

I love that you call them hobbit feet CG- people look at me blankly when I say that! :lol: 
PG, I'm jealous that you have a fetal wellbeing unit! The size of my hospital (Liverpool Womens) and we're just seen in the labour assessment room!
My sister has a family nurse here and I don't want to go downstairs in case they think I just got up! I hate the idea of people thinking I'm like her :lol:


----------



## ginab

For all you ladies who are overdue I've also put this in the overdue thread but it made me feel a little bit better, thought id pass is on: 

https://injennuous.blogspot.com/2006/05/going-overdue.html


----------



## hope&faith09

Well am back from the midwife ... was good she put me on the monitor to check bubs movement etc and all was fine and she said I could have a sweep on Sunday at 40 +7 so im happy with that - she said she would book it in incase so i guess there is still a good chance of me going into labour naturally fingeers crossed. 

Feeling rough now tho - have a bad headacche and a bit of a stomach ache so think I may go for a lie down and a snooze for a bit before I attempt any more tidying! 

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## Windmills

:wohoo: Hopefully you won't make it to Sunday! Have a nice rest, you sound like you're doing LOADS at the moment xxx


----------



## Cactusgirl

Widger - I don't think I have had any BH

PG - hope the mw apt went well

Not done very much today - have finished my 'just in case get transferred' hospital bag along with a list of if I do get transferred where to find everything that I will need if I can stay at home.

Just had my daily afternoon nap!


----------



## hope&faith09

I just tried to stand up and literally fell over i seem to be so dizzy and feel horrible inside ... i feel guilty for lying down tho i feel like i should be getting things done!


----------



## Windmills

:hugs: Stop pushing yourself Sarah, you'll only feel worse. Noone will think you're lazy, you're about to give birth.. If you can't rest now, when can you? xxx


----------



## Widger

Ease off the tidying Hope&Faith. Go for a good snooze instead. Glad you have a date for the sweep. My friend had one and two days later went into labour so hopefully you don't have too long to wait, although hope it happens before then for you obvioulsy.

Well after my dodgy guts this morning I have been fine since.... mind/body playing tricks with me. Obviously not start of labour although it sounds as if body getting ready??


----------



## abz

hey everyone. how's things? any news on any more babies?

well i feel like poop. i have a raging sore throat and earache. thomas has it too of course but is moaning very loudly... i tried to point out that at least he can take something for it but that didn't help, ha.

also, pelvis is the worst it's ever been i think. went to look after my friend's little boy while she was in the dentist and sat on the floor for a wee bit but that should have been ok. the dentist had lots of stairs, but again, doable. but after we left the dentists i was hobbling. by the time i got home around midday i could barely move. by the time i woke up on the sofa a wee bit later i could barely get upstairs. and now i'm finally upstairs i want things that are downstairs but daren't attempt it :(

all i've eaten all day is incredibly crap food. so i feel crappy in response. gah. what a day.

as for signs of labour. well i'm getting an awful lot of twinges. some of which really took me by surprise today. and she's pressing down an awful lot. i've been pooing more than usual for weeks now so unless i get a suddenly incredibly dodgy tummy i don't know whether i'll recognise a clearout, ha.

not sure about BH. my bump is always rock hard. so when i feel something odd and people say 'has your bump gone all hard', well it already was... so i'm unsure about that. 

feeling a bit down and like a broken person. i'm happy for her to be in there. but i think i'm going to be going out an awful lot less. due at the physio tomorrow morning. am thinking it may be a taxi job as an hour on the bus may just be too painful.

abz xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Afternoon ladies!!

Well I actually had a really positive mw appt today!!

My blood pressure is going down (so I can assume the high blood pressure was work related!!), LO is 3/5 engaged and my fh was 36. I already know that LO is slightly small, but she is definitely growing since my last fh measurement was 34!!

So all in all a very positive appt!! :happydance:

Abz... sorry to hear you are feeling crap today. I am about to have a custard donut.. I need to eat rubbish today!! :)


----------



## modo

*Katie* and *HopeandFaith* rake things easier and look after yourselves! 

*abz* :hug:

I had a nice time at my Mom's but our car got CLAMPED :cry: £130 to free the car :cry: so I had to delay my physio appointment till Thursday at 5pm :(

I had a nice chat with my mom and grandma. Apparently my Grandma refused to have an epidural with all three of her births and had her three babies quickly. She says my Mom was born within 3.5 hours, her second in half an hour and her last in three hours. She recalled my birth being similar but her memory must not be great because my mother said that my birth lasted 17 hours! I am the firstborn and my sister who came next was apparently born in 3 hours.

I though it was quite interesting hearing their birth stories!


----------



## MartaMi

*A3my* - mine has always been quiet but last few days he haven't done his ordionary strong kicks :shrug: 

Car is perfect. When I came home yesterday Janno went outside to take a look. He walked around the car saying wow, wow, wow :haha:

We got pictures :happydance: Only took half a week :happydance: She told she wanted me to get pictures before I go to labour :haha: And although I bought mat jeans I only wore them while shooting. So uncomfortable :wacko: Pics are made 38+1
 



Attached Files:







IMG-6880.JPG
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 25









IMG-6903.JPG
File size: 39 KB
Views: 26









IMG-6953.JPG
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 22









IMG-6984.JPG
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 21









IMG-7006.JPG
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Cactusgirl

Martami - OMG you look like a model!!! Those photos are sickeningly stunning!! I look like a tramp compared to you! Absolutely gorgeous.

Modo - oh no about having your car clamped - how annoying. But lovely to catch up with your mum and grandma

H&F - make sure you rest up. I have no guilt whatsoever about having my naps. I am not sleeping well at night at all so need to catch up somehow!

Abz - sorry to hear you are feeling unwell. It is made even more lousy that you can only take paracetamol.

PG - fab news on your mw apt! I had a bag of custard donuts from Tesco the other day!


----------



## L-C

Hey girls

Justwrote a really long reply, I have read all of your posts and had replied and lost it!! am gutted.

Complete bummer about the car being clamped modo!

Amazing photo's Marta I am soooo jealous, you look amazing!

Abz and H&F rest and hope you're feeling better soon xx

Well I need to ask what you all think..... managed to talk my DH into a spot of the hibidibidy to hurry things along as it's due day today!!! Woke up to discharge tinged with old blood this morning, I have had a little more today and some very low period like cramps, which have been on and off. Am sure DTD would not have made me bleed and so really hoping its something. Would any of you be worried about the blood??


----------



## hope&faith09

I wouldnt be worried about the blood if there is only a small amount ... just keep an eye on it. It sounds like your show! I wish sex was working for us but so far no luck! Was trying to get oh to come to bed for a cuddle but no luck yet - he is still doing work downstairs!


----------



## abz

so sorry to hear about your car modo :(

marta. love the pics!! you have such a fabulous bump!! :D

wouldn't worry about the bleeding if it isn't much l-c. like hope says, just keep an eye on it. hope this is it for you :D

well if anything i'm seizing up more. i'm going to be totally immobile. really might be time to get the crutches out but i really don't want to use them :( but getting from my computer to the toilet next door is becoming really difficult and time consuming!!

abz xx


----------



## L-C

thanks girls - really hoping it's something...

abz it sounds so painful, does moving around gently ease it at all?


----------



## abz

sometimes. but not at the moment. every movement is pretty much excruciating. i ususally only get like this if i've really overdone it, but i didn't think i had today :(

am hoping that it eases up by tomorrow or i don't know how i'm going to get to the physio...

abz xx


----------



## Windmills

:hugs: abz xxx


----------



## Windmills

Oh and Marta, you look amazing.. Bitch :lol:


----------



## LolaAnn

Marta you freaking BABE!! All that running huh, you look amazing I'm super jealous of your legs hehe. Love the pics tho, so cute and the ones with your partner are great, very jealous I should have got motivated to get some!!

well not much has changed with me although had some horrendous bowel movements today and feel rather crappy right now think I must have eaten some bad food. On a positive note getting my hair done on Saturday for the first time in 9 months YAY and my parents arrive on monday!! Please stay in there little baby xx


----------



## muddles

iznil8 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Just to let you know I had my beautiful baby girl on the 5th after having my waters broken, 4 hrs 45 mins in total, not bad for my first baby!
> 
> Her name is Megan, she was 6lbs 13 and is amazing, I was breast feeding till yesterday but it was too painful for me and she wasn't getting fed enough so I have changed her to the bottle.
> 
> I was really upset that I couldn't feed her myself but it was heartbreaking listening to her crying because she was starving.
> 
> I will put up a better birth story when I have more time!
> 
> Congrats to all the other new mums, well done us!

Congratulations!


----------



## muddles

Petite said:


> Just to update you!
> 
> I had my little girl, Abbey, on her due date of May 5th and she weighed in at 9lbs exactly.
> 
> Good luck to you all! xx

Congratulations!


----------



## muddles

MartaMi said:


> *A3my* - mine has always been quiet but last few days he haven't done his ordionary strong kicks :shrug:
> 
> Car is perfect. When I came home yesterday Janno went outside to take a look. He walked around the car saying wow, wow, wow :haha:
> 
> We got pictures :happydance: Only took half a week :happydance: She told she wanted me to get pictures before I go to labour :haha: And although I bought mat jeans I only wore them while shooting. So uncomfortable :wacko: Pics are made 38+1

Wow you look amazing!


----------



## muddles

L-C said:


> Hey girls
> 
> Justwrote a really long reply, I have read all of your posts and had replied and lost it!! am gutted.
> 
> Complete bummer about the car being clamped modo!
> 
> Amazing photo's Marta I am soooo jealous, you look amazing!
> 
> Abz and H&F rest and hope you're feeling better soon xx
> 
> *Well I need to ask what you all think..... managed to talk my DH into a spot of the hibidibidy to hurry things along as it's due day today!!! Woke up to discharge tinged with old blood this morning, I have had a little more today and some very low period like cramps, which have been on and off. Am sure DTD would not have made me bleed and so really hoping its something. Would any of you be worried about the blood??*

Keep a close eye on it, my labour started with a pinkish/red type of leakage which I assumed was my show. I was having BH and period cramps (had been for few weeks though) and what i thought were period cramps every 5 mins (lasting for almost 1 min) were proper contractions! After 2.5 hours of these pains which didn't get any more close than every 5 mins I started to bleed more so went to be checked out and discovered I was fully dilated and I wasn't convinced I was in labour until that point hence us arriving at the hospital and my baby arriving 35mins later! :lol: Midwives seemed to think that the blood was caused by my cervix dilating so quickly. Good luck for a nice speedy 3hr 49mins labour like mine!


----------



## L-C

Thanks muddles will definitely keep an eye on it, the cramps aren't really regular they start low and move round to the sides not even really enough to time. I would love a delivery just like yours but have GSB and so need four hours to get the antibiotics on board, so reluctantly hoping for a bit longer x


----------



## muddles

L-C said:


> Thanks muddles will definitely keep an eye on it, the cramps aren't really regular they start low and move round to the sides not even really enough to time. I would love a delivery just like yours but have GSB and so need four hours to get the antibiotics on board, so reluctantly hoping for a bit longer x

In that case I hope you have a speedy delivery that is just long enough for the GBS antibiotics to work before baby comes! 

I can't say i noticed where my cramps started, just noticed that i had them and it was my husband who suggested timing them. I seem to remember telling him not to be so ridiculous as I wasn't in proper labour :lol: a little over 3 hours later he was proved right! My cramps started at every 5mins and then went from that to me needing to push pretty much as soon as my waters broke as we arrived at hospital. I managed to walk into the hospital, speak to the midwives at the desk and then no more than 10 mins later was pushing-no wonder they rolled their eyes at my H when he said I needed someone NOW! Sure they thought I was some first time mum to be being a drama queen, as they looked surprised when the doctor said I was fully dilated. :lol:


----------



## modo

Wow *Marta* you look great!


----------



## MartaMi

Thank you guys, not used with that lot of praising :blush: 
*Cactusgirl* - show me your pick and I'm sure you won't look like a tramp :winkwink: 
Windmills - that bitch was really good :haha: 
*LolaAnn *- holding thumps for your baby to stay in.

I had BH twice, couple of hours ago and 15 mins ago. Really weird when bump is hard like a rock. Anyway I'm feeling really weird. Going to bed now and if still feeling like that in the morning then going to show myself to mw.


----------



## Windmills

:hugs: Hope you feel better in the morning xx


----------



## A3my

you guys all post when I've left work :cry: :haha:

*modo* - absolute bummer about your car getting clamped and missing your physio appt. I bet it was interesting to hear your mum and nan's birth stories. I was an emergency c-section for my mum and both my younger sisters were planned sections so I miss out on proper family birth stories x

*PG* :happydance: yey for the good appt. If your LO is 3/5 engaged your FH would be lower anyway so maybe she's not so small! :winkwink:

*abz* - sorry about your body breaking up! and you have my full sympathies for the cold/fluey bug. I have it too :cry::hugs: worst thing is the sneezes when I need a wee :blush:

*lola* - fingers crossed for your LO staying put! you must be the only one of us wishing that :haha:

*Marta* - wow!!!!! you do look absolutely amazing and your hubby has impressive pecs! :blush: your bump looks perfect, asolutely in proportion for you - not so small. next can we see car pics so we can be really jealous :thumbup: xxx

*L-C* - I got told when I went in after loosing a bit of plug that if you have a teaspoon full of red blood go straight in and any other blood call them for advice :hugs:

well I am feeling fat and piggish. cornflakes and sugar drowned in milk are calling me :haha:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Evening All!

I hope you are all well! Sounds like a few of you are not feeling fab . . . might be a sign! I felt off / wierd for a couple of days before Oliver arrived, it was nothing I could put my finger on, I just felt different and odd lol!! Hope you guys are all feeling better soon . . . or that we have some more May babies showing up :)

Well I have had a read through the posts - while holding Oliver in one arm and eating my tea - now thats something thats not easy lol!! I'm bound to miss out lots of things that I wanted to say . . . but I'll have a go :)

FruFru - thanks for the tip re the moses basket, I'm def going to give it a try! Good luck with the breat feeding - its sooooo rewarding, I'm absolutely loving it. He feeds like such a pro, which makes things easier for me I'm sure, but it really is amazing. I've had fantastic support too which has been great, but really - stick with it, it's soooo lovely :)

Katie take it easy lady! Glad to hear they are keeping a close eye on you :) 

Martia WOW - gorgeous photos!

Well we have had a lovely day today :) Steve took Oliver after a feed this morning so I had a lovely little between feeds sleep in! When it was time for the next feed I fed in bed while Steve ran me a bath - ahhhh that was soooo nice lol!

We had our first trip out this afternoon - we just walked into our local town with the Pram. I was a bit nervous of walking with my stitches but I was fine :) We did a bit of shopping and had a cuppa - Oliver woke up at this point so I did my first out and about breast feed which was absolutely fine. Oliver just loves him pram - when we got home we left him in there and he slept for about an hour and a half which was fab! We put him back in for a nap a bit later on and he slept really well again, so I guess the pram might be living in the lounge lol!! 

I am so, so loving been a mum - Steve and I are just so happy. Its a little bit overwelming at times but my goodness, its just amazing! I feel so lucky and privaliged to have such a gorgeous, perfect son :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Well I should go for now, he's a quick pic though - Oliver aged about 4 hours :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG00029-20100508-1534(2).jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## abz

aw hon. so so glad you are all doing so well. and he's beautiful.

i am off to bed now. getting twinges all over the place. nothing i can put my finger on but damn i'm uncomfy. so hopefully going to bed and zonking out will solve that...

thomas is moaning about his throat hurting so maybe that will send me to sleep :D

abz xx


----------



## Windmills

Sarah he's so beautiful :cloud9: you sound like a natural, I hope I take to being a mummy as well as you have! xxx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Katie you are going to love it, honestly its just fab! Even when he crys, he's perfect lol! Each day I get more confident with him, so things get a bit easier - and each day he seems to recognise me more and more. Its so lovely that he wants me over anyone else - even Daddy though he really adores Daddy :cloud9:


----------



## laney_1981

Hi All

marti, you look amazing in ur pregnancy photos, I would kill for a body like that

sorry to hear that a lot of you are feeling unwell, hoping it is the start of things for you all

Sarah- Oliver is just gorg and it's so nice to hear that you are loving being a family

as for me, I'm still on the antenatal ward. Had 3 pessaries, over yesterday and this morning with only a small effect, softened 1cm dilated posterior cervix. I thought things had started to kick off after the third but it's all settled down again. So plan for tomorrow is another examination and then I have 2 choices, if cervix favourable could get another pessary, if not then it is likely to b a c section. Ahh decisions decisions, really hoping things kick off in the middle of the night and I don't have to make that choice.


----------



## emera35

Hi all!

Haven't really been keeping up with you girls recently, shame on me! :blush: Hoping you'll forgive me!

Time is really flying past, and i don't seem to be getting much done at all, but then i suppose thats normal. 

Big congratulations to all of the May Mummies! :happydance::happydance::cloud9:

I browsed through the past few pages briefly, mostly i noticed the pictures (sorry a bit tired so bright colours are catching my eye mostly :haha: )

Marta - You look fabulous! Beautiful pictures, your man looks so proud :)

Sarah - Aww, Oliver is such a little cutie!

For me, life is a blur, but i'm loving it, I can't believe that Rohan is a month old today! He weighed in at 7lb this morning, thats quite a gain, and i'm proud to say he's been exclusively breastfeeding for the whole time since we got home (he was tube fed formula for 24 hours in hospital) :happydance: He's so bright and perky these days :)

I'm so excited for all of you about to become mummies and experience this (again for some of you) its really a lovely time in my life, and i wish you all the same joy and happiness (and hopefully less tiredness :haha:) that i've been feeling! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Here is a picture of Rohan from a couple of days ago - 

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Rohan/28332_394210786695_591891695_474144.jpg

Big :hugs: to all of you!


----------



## Windmills

Aw Sarah you sound soo happy, I'm really pleased everything is going so well for you xxx

Laney, I hope things get moving soon! :dust: and :hugs:

emera, Rohan is so gorgeous- can't believe he's a month old though, where on eart did that time go?!


----------



## modo

*Sarah* Oliver is so beautiful!

*Emera* Rohan is also beautiful and its great to hear from you.

*abz* Good luck!

*Laney* good luck to you too and I hope that things progress :hugs:

I have a bit of a sore tummy and diarrhea (sorry for the TMI) but I don't think its a sign of anything. Just before I put a cold flannel on my bump because it was ridiculously itchy and I think my tummy got cold.


----------



## fluffpuffin

Emera35 - you lil man is gorgeous :)...can't wait to join you in the ranks as mummy!!
xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Aww Sarah and Emera your babies are gorgeous! 

Im just sitting watching a re-run of one born every minute but I thinkour next door neighboours think im in labour from the noises coming from my tv. I think im going to go shopping and have my hair done tomorrow if i can get an appointment really feel like being pampered for a little bit!

Right think im off to bed am so tired hoping to get some good sleep tonight. Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## modo

Ok going to bed too!

Goodnight *Hopeandfaith*!


----------



## Windmills

My ankles are so swollen they're itchy, and I can't sleeeep!


----------



## L-C

well I'm still here.....

had contractions/cramps every 8-10 mins for hours last night they died of during the night and luckily managed to sleep from about 3 am onwards. Back to achy cramps this morning - feel tired and gutted, was ready for it yesterday x


----------



## Pikefoldpixel

*Well its my due date today and ive been getting constant period like cramps. Hope it starts soon. Im booked for a sweep at 4pm  xx*


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning all - Term + 3 for me today, woke up in pain and yet again just wind! so off to the shops as I had planned this morning not really sure what im looking for just going to have a browse but shouldnt really spend any money as I had to pay for my car insurance yesterday! 

Mummykel had her baby yesterday by C-section. 

Katie did you manage to get any sleep? I really hope you midwife decides what to do on Thursday ... you could have you baby really soon!

Where is maybebaby? hmmm 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## modo

*L-C* I am sorry your contractions died down :(

*Pikefoldpixel* good luck with your sweep.


----------



## L-C

thanks modo, it's funny they were quite uncomfortable at the time but I'm so gutted they've stopped!

hope you all have a good day and another may baby - yipee!!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning all,

Emera and Sarah.. what beautiful pics!! :)

Pixie... good luck with your sweep today!

L-C.. sorry your contractions died down, how frustrating :(

Laney.. good luck.. hope things progress for you :)

Well all out of things to do now... so I might look at packing my hospital bag!! I kind of made a start last week by getting the bag out.. but I still need to pack it!! :blush:


----------



## A3my

morning all,

*Sarahwoo and emera* - lovely pics of your boys. you both sound so happy its inspiring :flower::hugs::happydance:

*modo and katie* - I am all itchy too! my cankles are awful and even though I dont have any new stretchmarks this time all the old ones (which basically covers all the skin on my belly under my belly button) are raised and soooooo itchy! :wacko:

*L-C and pixie* :dust::dust: really hope today is the day for you both -and you *H&F* :hugs:

Well I conceeded defeat and called in sick today, although when I rang my manager I didnt realise I'd lost my voice so when she gets the message she'll think its a crank call :dohh: I sounded like Darth Vader :haha:

I am bored though!!!! I wouldve gone mental if I had gone on proper maternity leave :haha: I would go back to bed but when I try to sleep my throat kills. I am with *abz* on the no nesting instinct, I wish it would come because my house is a mess. Maybe I'll get the moses basket down from the loft :-k


----------



## maybebaby3

modo, h&f and abz - take it easy and hope u feel better soon

katie- take it easy 2 girl!!! no more cleaning. rest up so your bp comes down!

sarahwoo - oliver is just gorgeous!

emera - rohan is sooooooooo cute!

marta - u look beautiful in those photos! i look like a fat lump compared 2 u :haha:

elaine - hope things start moving soon!!!

amy - rest up now u have called in sick. u deserve it! i struggled so much 2 work up 2 39 wks! it's awful!

well here i am still now term+5 and completely fed up! took dylan 2 school and then went 4 a drive with erin in the rain. i hope the weather cears up as am bored of being in here and really dont feel like cleaning any more! 

i lost my mucus plug this morning but i know that doesnt mean anything necessarily. i am going 4 another sweep 2moro night hopefully when my mw friend is back on duty. i hope i get some better news than sunday nights 'unfavourable cervix' verdict!

i have had funny bowel movements 4 weeks now so am not looking at loose bowels as any sign of anything going 2 happen!


----------



## A3my

Thinking of you *maybebaby* :hugs::dust::dust::dust: 
its time to come and meet Erin and Dylan baby boy :dust: xx


----------



## maybebaby3

i wish he was feeling co-operative amy! i think he's way 2 comfortable in there. at least if they induce me on monday he'll be here by this time next week i guess!


----------



## LolaAnn

my boobs leaked SO MUCH last night. Anyone had this before labour? It's like I woke up swimming in breastmilk :S haha


----------



## Pikefoldpixel

*Thanks guys. Im so scared haha xx*


----------



## Shady_R

Hey everyone how are you all doing. Just a quick one. I had my baby on due date as they induced me due to gd. Shes gorgeous and weighs 8lb 3. You have probably all seen my updates and post anyway lol. Good luck to those who are due and waiting to have theirs.


----------



## Smidge

congratulations shady great wieght


----------



## modo

Congrats Shady and Well done!!!!!


----------



## Pikefoldpixel

*Congrats shady  xx*


----------



## Janny Wanny

morning all! how is everyone?

congrats new mums :)

i was at hospital yesturday :( had high blood pressure they sent me home tho with very swollen feet lol


----------



## L-C

well done shady - congrats!!

Moved my mw apt to today from tomorrow - she if she has any good news about these cramps x


----------



## modo

I am sorry to hear that *Janny Wanny*! I hope you are ok :hugs:


----------



## insomnimama

Congratulations Shady! :crib: 

AMY- GO TO BED. You need to be well for when LO arrives; don't be a martyr. :rofl: Little babies are very suceptible to cold / strep germs and I was told in no uncertain terms to do everything possible to get well ASAP, so am ordering you to do the same. You don't want LO to catch anything off you when born. :hugs: Plus you will need plenty of energy for birth and recovery. Go lie down. ALL DAY. And then all night. And drink lots of liquids. This is your mother speaking. :rofl:

MB sorry things don't seem to be moving along quite yet. :hugs:


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations Shady :kiss:
maybebaby I hope this is something for you! 

I apologise for the language, but I feel really fucking awful today. Woke up at 7, got paranoid about movement, lay on my side and felt a few and went back to sleep.. Now I just woke up again and my head is so sore and I haven't felt her move yet :( think my mw got me really paranoid yesterday when she kept asking about movement!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Congrats Shady! :happydance:

Katie... my LO is having another quiet day :wacko: I'm going to give her a few more hours and then call the hospital again. Do get it checked out. It is just not worth the risk at this late stage. :hugs:

Amy.. sorry to hear you are unwell. Make sure you rest up :hugs:

Maybebaby... hope this is it for you now!! :)

Lola.. still no leaky boobs my end!! :shrug:


----------



## laura4disney

Hi Everyone!!!

Well i had another stay in hospital :cry:

Had to go in on Monday for BP checks and it was the highest it's been 150/104, after a couple more checks it wouldn't come down so they kept me in and there was talks of them inducing me. Anyway the next day after no sleep again :coffee: they decided i could go home and just watch out for pre-eclampsia signs, also had protein in my urine. 

I just wish they would have induced me to be honest, even though i would much prefer to go into natural labour i think i will go back tomorrow and it will all happen again:dohh: I think if it does though they will just go ahead and induce me...oh well i guess we will just see what happens!! I may just eat 7 pineapples today and get into labour myself:haha:#

Hope everyone is ok!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## bunnyhop

Morning!!

Im having a great day after all my hosp visits/worries last week of big baby, breech and excess water today i was given the all clear by the consultant, who dosnt think baby is big, head is now down and deepest water pool is within normal so im back on for my home birth!!! Soooo happy just need to get the midwife to set me up now hopefully before baby decides to come lol


----------



## Smidge

yesterday i had a mw app and found out that bubs is back to back, anyone else have this? she also was quite miserable and said that most first time mums go over so she will expect me to have a sweep at 41 weeks! when i told here about the quite regular contractions i had had she siad oh you probably just needed a poo! so needless to say i was in a crappy mood for the rest of the day! feeling better today though but am dreading my exam on friday


----------



## muddles

*Sarahwoo* and *emera35* your babies are very cute. Emera we have that little romper suit too, it is really sweet.


----------



## muddles

LolaAnn said:


> my boobs leaked SO MUCH last night. Anyone had this before labour? It's like I woke up swimming in breastmilk :S haha

You wait until your milk comes in after you have the baby! :lol:


Congratulations *Shady!* Will update page 1.


----------



## hope&faith09

Smidge - thats what my midwife was like altho she seemed more positive yesterday saying she may see me on Sunday but we would have to wait and see as it could happen anytime. 

Im really fed up today. Went shopping this morning but was in pain so came home - get back and everything feels fine again. Sorry for moaning guys i just wannt my baby here to look after rather than sitting waiting - having a very emotional day today. 

Amy - go to bed and relax hope you feel better soon! x x x


----------



## insomnimama

Smidge it is true that most first time babies are "late", i.e. over 40 weeks. 41 weeks is the average for a first baby. I know it's miserable but you can soldier on another few days. :hugs:


----------



## Smidge

i know it is probably true and i am fine with that its just i kinda felt that had she been more positive about the whole thing i would not have felt so miffed!


----------



## laney_1981

Congrats shady r on tge arrival of your little one

laura I know what u mean about no sleep in hosp, that been me the last 2 nights

as for me I was examined again this morning and have a favourable cervix so just playing the waiting game for a bed on the labour ward so that they can break my waters and give me the drip. I'm glad I'm getting tge opportunity of a vaginal birth and if it doesn't happen then so beit.

Hope everyone else has a good day

elaine


----------



## A3my

*insomnimama* - :rofl::hugs: I need someone to be bossy with me :) I did go back to bed and have woken up still snotty and feeling rough but somewhat reviatalised and I even have an urge to clean :dishes:

dont be scared *pixie* - you get to meet your baby soon :baby::hugs:

hope you are OK *Janny* and *laura*. you need to rest up lots too :hugs:

brilliant news *bunnyhop* so pleased its all come good and you can go for a home birth :thumbup:

thats great your boobs are all ready *Lola* :haha: mine are a bit more leaky but I havent had puddles yet :haha:

*Smidge* - my babies have all been back to back (including this one). Its good they actually warned you. no-one told me what to expect. With my first I needed a sweep. I lost my plug the next day but contractions didnt start for another 3 days. When they did they took 3 days to get regular. I was in and out of hospital with them saying no you arent in labour :growlmad: I had no sleep either becasue they were all in my back. When my waters finally went and I was admitted I ended up with an epidural but I was so glad becasue I was able to get some sleep and then I did push her out by myself. Holly was back to back but it was only a 14 hour labour. This time I am trying to get baby to turn. never sit with your pelvis below your knees - sit on cushions on the settee. I also spend at least 1/2 hr on all 4s :blush: rocking my butt to try to get him to turn. I've rambled on but hope that helps xxx :hugs:


----------



## A3my

oooh more posts - good luck *Elaine* :dust: :hugs:

nearly forgot - *Katie* - call the midwife and get checked :hugs: but dont worry, they have to talk to you about movement, especially now as we-re near the end - because they want to make sure the baby isnt distressed due to the placenta packing up etc xxxxx


----------



## muddles

*Smidge* I had my baby at 39+4 as a first time Mum and had no signs that labour was imminent (we even went to Asda at 9pm which turned out to be less than 12 hours before Oliver arrived). My bump had dropped a bit during my 38th week and I had been having BH and some period cramps for a few weeks. I was waiting for my bump to drop really low before being measured for nursing bras (this never happened) and baby's head was only 2/5 engaged from 34 weeks. Don't be too disheartened yet, you may not go overdue.

Congratulations *Heidi*.


----------



## Smidge

thanks for the advise A3my i am hoping i can get her to turn i too have been looking like a loon on all fours in hopes that she will shift but i find it hurts my back but no pain no gain!


----------



## jolou

hey ladies!

congrats shady!!

marta you look amazing! im rather jealous!

well i had my HV here today, harrison is doing good and gaining weight but she has told us to change him to aptimal comfort milk which will be easier to digest for him, we have found he is still struggling with wind alot, especially at night so she advised having him propped up slightly in his basket at night (so a book or too under the top end of his stand) and to put him in his bouncer more often in the day and change his milk over, fingers crossed it works cos the last few nights he has been awake for 4 hours on and off with wind and takes an hour to get a little burp up so we are the walking dead today lol

im feeling alot better now i have been forced to rest, and i have finallly got around to posting pics on facebook lol


----------



## A3my

Smidge said:


> thanks for the advise A3my i am hoping i can get her to turn i too have been looking like a loon on all fours in hopes that she will shift but i find it hurts my back but no pain no gain!

I know - its really not comfortable is it! and everytime OH catches me he laughs :blush: I've read lots of stories of women managing to get them to turn so I will stick at it. :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## MartaMi

This post is especially dedicated to *A3my* who wanted to get even more jealous :winkwink: 

I had dream pregnansy and dream labour :happydance: :happydance:

I had my baby boy this night. He was born 12.27am. He weighed 5.1 lbs and was 1,3ft tall. Going to write his birth story when he lets me write more than one sentence at time :winkwink:

He is so adorable :cloud9:

And A3my, to make you even more jealous, we are already at home. Just got home and I came to computer right away :haha: Addict :rofl:


----------



## jolou

congratz marta!!!


----------



## laney_1981

Wow, marti that was unexpected. Congratulations and your home already. Can't wait to hear your story and see pics

well done


----------



## LolaAnn

Hahah Marta!! Well done honey :) Can't wait to hear your birth story - scary - you had the same due date as me can't believe he is here already you lucky thing :)


----------



## L-C

omg marta that really is amazing - well done!!!

I have just been to the midwife and so glad I bought the apt forward. She offered me a sweep, which was fine and was very excited to tell me that last nights pains weren't in vain. My cervix is favourable, she could feel his head and my bulging waters (which made her slightly nervous). I am 1 cm dilated and all this when he wasn't even remotely engaged two weeks ago - thinks I should be in full labour in 24 hours. Can't wait to meet our little man.


----------



## hope&faith09

Congratulations Marta! 

I am so jelous of everyone with their gorgeous babies! Really hope to be holding my baby really soon ... good luck to all the mummies still waiting really hope we all have our babies and can start chatting about what our LO's are doing! 

Also TMI ... has anyone had sex recently ... me and OH were fooling about and he said that i felt different and he could feel something hard about half a finger inside thinking it may be the babies head, is this normal? x x x


----------



## bexxie

hope&faith09 said:


> Congratulations Marta!
> 
> I am so jelous of everyone with their gorgeous babies! Really hope to be holding my baby really soon ... good luck to all the mummies still waiting really hope we all have our babies and can start chatting about what our LO's are doing!
> 
> Also TMI ... has anyone had sex recently ... me and OH were fooling about and he said that i felt different and he could feel something hard about half a finger inside thinking it may be the babies head, is this normal? x x x


Is your cervix I reckon hun-cold be not long now eh?

Good luck and congrats to all new arrivals
xx


----------



## clogsy90

hey not had time to read through so missed alot and alot of births from the looks of things my mum has been keeping an eye on her today so ive had some time to get on here and have now done my brief birth story and some pictures. congrats to everyone who now has babies and good luck to everyone waiting :) x x x


----------



## Windmills

Wow, congratulations Marta!! That was soo unexpected :lol:
me next please.. I'm happy to wait until after h&f and maybebaby but then I want my go please :lol:
I'm still feeling rubbish, my headache won't go and I've got pains under my ribs :( hoping my bp will be up more so they'll induce.. I can wish, right? :(


----------



## modo

Wow Marta great news. Congratulations hon :hugs:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Katie I am sorry you feel crappy!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My tummy is so itchy I want to cry :cry:

I went over to my mother's house again and she cooked for me. So yum. steak, salad, hummus, stir fry. It was all so yummy!


----------



## MartaMi

So I had BH twice in the evening and felt myself really weird. Like some stretching in my bump or something. Had second BH about 10.20pm and after that went to sleep. Woke up 11.56pm and knew that I'm going to hospital now. I told OH that we are going. He asked me if my waters are broked. When I said no he calmed down and said that then he can make himself one coffee. I said no and demanded him to get up.Good for him he had home clothes right next to bed because I didn't gave him any time for looking new outfit. Put on my jeans and jacket and told him I'm going with or without him :rofl: He ran after me and called my mother that she'd come to our house to look after kids. 
We had 5-minutes-drive to hospital and 12.06am we were there. Ofcourse we took OH's car. Didn't want to risk leaving my waters on to my new car seats :rofl: Doctor who was in reception wasn't so happy with late night comers. Again the same story. Have your waters broke? No. Are there any contractions/pains? No. Then why are you here? I'm going to give birth. ???? :rofl: When told him that I kind of feel like pushing he finally agreed to take a look and when he did he discovered I was telling the truth. Shouted to nurse to bring wheelchair and hurry up, this woman is going to give birth. Well, what was I talking about? :dohh: I was 8 cm dilated so no time for filling in papers or anything. When got to labour room I saw my midwife. It was her shift :happydance: Little chat about what I want to do and how because it was clear I can't have my waterbirth. She exmined me, full dilation, 10 centimeters. And then they talk in internet and in NCT classes that dilation goes 1cm=1 hour :dohh: She opened my waters and then I felt things were going bit more painful, like during periods :tease: Got to push twice and there he was, my little boy :cloud9:
I let OH hold him for a minute and then sent him to home because he had big meeting today and needed to sleep. I got to hold him for about 30 mins and then he was taken to ordionary procedures and I got to give birth to placenta. Yey :wacko: He got his first shot and didn't even bother to cry, my brave boy. I was really okey, needed no stiches or anything.
In the morning when doctors took a look at us I said I wanted to go home. We both were fine, I live really close, I promised to go back on Sunday for baby to get his next shot and so they let us go. Just had to wait until OH gets home from work because I didn't had any baby clothes with me :rofl: 
When he came to pick me up he told me that he got home before my mom got there. So when she arrived she thought at first that we were making some kind of joke to see how fast she gets there :rofl: So she went back home. Kids are used to being quiet in the morning when I'm not up. That means they can't watch cartoons, talk with loud voice etc and today morning they were really quiet until OH remembered that kids don't know I'm not at home :rofl: They were pretty suprised when OH told them. Anyway they were really sweet when I got home and still can't get their eyes of him, neither can me or OH :rofl: Our parents are coming here in the weekend, my mate also and that's all. Not inviting anybody else. 

Anyway, some numbers. 
I stopped running at 37 weeks.
I slept on my bump through whole pregnancy.
No stretchmarks.
He was born 12th May 2010.
Weight 5.1 lbs, height 1,3ft.
Bump perimeter 2,7ft.
Lost 13 lbs, then gained 15 lbs so +2 lbs total.

Now we have whole month to decide his name but we have one name what we are thinking about.

Anyway, that was easy so after a couple of years new pregnancy will be welcomed :thumbup: 
Mw told me that she wouldn't believe that easy pregnancy and labour if she wouldn't have been there with me.

Most important, pictures. That blue suit he is wearing is the on my mate bought.
 



Attached Files:







photo-5.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 8









photo-7.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Windmills

He's such a cutie Marta! Congratulations again x


----------



## insomnimama

Congrats MartaMi! He's beautiful :crib:


----------



## A3my

*Marta* - I am very jealous :haha: but soooo pleased for you!!:hugs: thats fabulous news. I bet he's a beauty as well. Cant wait to see pics! Thats so lucky he let you have your maternity shoot first, good boy. Any idea what you are going to call him? xx

L-C :dust::dust: exciting! hope your MW was right.

*Katie* - when are they going to check you again? pain under the ribs and headache are pre-eclampsia signs :hugs:

*Modo* - do you use any creams on your belly? I use body shop cocoa butter and it really helps. yum, your mum made you a feast :hugs:

*H&F* - I bet he felt your cervix, it moves forward for labour. fingers crossed your body is getting ready to let your princess come and meet you. good going with all the sex btw :thumbup: I want to get Kerry to try but I know he wont (sigh). xxx


----------



## Mork

Congratulations to all those who have had their babies!!
Wow, reading all your stories I so hope my experience is similar to so many of you - quick and manageable with gas and air! 
I am getting more than a little fed up now as i am so impatient to meet my lo - have tried every old wives tale going!!!!! lol Fingers crossed its soon!
Good luck to all those still to give birth! xx


----------



## Windmills

I've got a home visit off the midwife tomorrow around 1, hoping she can tell me what's going on :( I feel awful, but my Nan's here and she had awful preeclampsia in all 3 of her pregnancies so I don't want to worry her by mentioning anything so I'm just kind of sitting here quietly! 
I don't know how either of you can be bothered with sex :lol: The thought is good, but it's just the effort involved :lol: Maybe because Vinny is only home at such erratic hours though :shrug:


----------



## Cactusgirl

Abz - I know how you are feeling, the SPD seems to be getting worse by the day which I suppose makes sense as nearing the labour everything is loosening up. I am sorry you are in so much pain.

L-C - fingers crossed things are moving for you!

Sarahwoo - sounds like you are taking to motherhood like a duck to water! Oliver is gorgeous

Emera - cannot believe Rohan is a month old already. He looks so alert in that photo as well as being well cute!

Bunnyhop - great news on your homebirth being back on

Laura - sorry to hear you have been back in hospital. Fingers crossed you go naturally very soon

ShadyR - congrats again!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Congrats Marta!! Sounds like you had a wonderful birth and the pics are so cute!!

Katie.. sorry to hear you are feeling crap. I hope you have a positive appt with the mw tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Ha ha I had no sex drive for weeks and then the last week I have wanted it so much ... we did it 3 times yesterday. When oh was feeling he thinks my cervix is about a fingertip in and then said he could feel the babys head which has put me off it a little bit ... dont want to hurt her! Really hope things are progressing ready for labour I just want to feel contractions and be able to tell oh that im in labour - i dont think he will believe me. 

Have had some bad trapped wind / constipation pains today but not all the time really random but seem to have passed now. 

Katie I really hope the midwife has good news for you tomorrow fingers crossed and keep us updated! 

Im just off to have a bath, pizza for dinner and then an evening of slobbing in front of the tv, think i may send oh out to the shop to get something for pudding i really fancy lemon meriangue pie! 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## A3my

Just noticed I missed the story and pics *Marta* - you're very lucky, the birth sounds a dream and he is perfect, not surprising with parents like he has though  congratulations xxxxxx


----------



## L-C

Thank you all - seems to be going ok so far, at about 5 mins now but not lasting very long, have no idea when I should go in, my waters haven't gone yet xxx


----------



## Windmills

Hmm I think you're going to go soon H&F by the sound of it :wohoo: Fingers Xd! xx


----------



## Cactusgirl

Marta - OMG!!! Congratulations - did not see that coming! Sounds like you had a great birth and he is beautiful!

Katie - hope your mw is able to reassure you.


----------



## MartaMi

*A3my* - He is a real beauty. Have to take a photo of him and OH. My two adorable men. We have one idea but don't want to say it out loud yet. Don't want to jinx it. Yeah, it's great he let me have my photoshoot but if start thinking then having pictures taken with newborn isn't such a bad idea either :winkwink: 
*Windmills* - sorry you're not feeling good but thumbs for you that you'll be the next one :hugs:


----------



## Cactusgirl

Well I had an awful night last night - I ended up at A&E but not for me. My dad called me at 2am saying he was having chest pains so me and DH drove him to A&E. He had lots of tests etc and it was not his heart which was good. They reckon he may have a lung infection and have sent him home with some meds.

Thank goodness it was a Tuesday night and it was empty and not full of piss heads. It was amazing how quickly he was seen.
Dad has taken some pain killers today and seems a lot more comfortable. Thank goodness! It was horrid getting that call in the early hours.

Today I have been out and met 2 girls from NCT and we went to a Bumps and Beyond session. It was a bit of an eye opener for us being surrounded by babies and toddlers and we mainly sat in shock staring at them all!!


----------



## Windmills

:hugs: Glad it didn't seem to be anything too serious CG, it's impressive how quick people are seen with heart stuff isn't it! When Vinny had an infection in the tissue around his heart, he had heart attack like symptoms and they just rushed him straight through. 
It's a bit scary seeing babies now isn't it!!


----------



## daisyfflur

I had my induction appointment at the hospital this morning and I'm being induced on Saturday morning due to gestational diabetes. I'm so scared. I had my first internal exam and the consultant was a bit scary. She said the internal was "uncomfortable" because my cervix is very high. I'm also posterior but handily it is soft and 1cm dilated. Oh goodie. If the gel doesn't work(and she didn't sound too positive in all honesty) I think they will give me two lots before doing a c-section. I can't believe that I'm actually going to have a baby...


----------



## Windmills

:hugs: Good luck honey! Hope it all goes smoothly and quickly! xxx


----------



## A3my

Windmills said:


> I've got a home visit off the midwife tomorrow around 1, hoping she can tell me what's going on :( I feel awful, but my Nan's here and she had awful preeclampsia in all 3 of her pregnancies so I don't want to worry her by mentioning anything so I'm just kind of sitting here quietly!
> I don't know how either of you can be bothered with sex :lol: The thought is good, but it's just the effort involved :lol: Maybe because Vinny is only home at such erratic hours though :shrug:

thats good she's coming to check you :hugs: as for sex, I think about it but thats as far as it goes :haha::blush:

*CG* - OMG! poor your and your Dad :hugs:

:dust: for saturday *daisyfflur* :hugs:


----------



## muddles

MartaMi said:


> This post is especially dedicated to *A3my* who wanted to get even more jealous :winkwink:
> 
> I had dream pregnansy and dream labour :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I had my baby boy this night. He was born 12.27am. He weighed 5.1 lbs and was 1,3ft tall. Going to write his birth story when he lets me write more than one sentence at time :winkwink:
> 
> He is so adorable :cloud9:
> 
> And A3my, to make you even more jealous, we are already at home. Just got home and I came to computer right away :haha: Addict :rofl:

Congratulations. Just saw the pictures. He is cute. Well done you on nice labour too, a lot of us May mummies seem to have had nice quick and non painful labours! :happydance:


----------



## msp_teen

I had my baby boy everyone!! He was born May 11th 2010 @ 2:03pm weighing 8lbs 9oz and 22 1/2 inches long! His name is Marvell Bynum Jr. He is soooo sweet and cuddly and I wouldn't trade him for the world! Also I recommend breastfeeding, I love it, my son and I are bonding great from it!
 



Attached Files:







28668_1381144503065_1665531631_942101_4188110_n.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 1









29468_1381289706695_1665531631_942211_4945171_n.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LolaAnn

msp_teen said:


> I had my baby boy everyone!! He was born May 11th 2010 @ 2:03pm weighing 8lbs 9oz and 22 1/2 inches long! His name is Marvell Bynum Jr. He is soooo sweet and cuddly and I wouldn't trade him for the world! Also I recommend breastfeeding, I love it, my son and I are bonding great from it!

Congrats honey love the name and he looks absolutely adorable... great weight too well done!!!


----------



## muddles

msp_teen said:


> I had my baby boy everyone!! He was born May 11th 2010 @ 2:03pm weighing 8lbs 9oz and 22 1/2 inches long! His name is Marvell Bynum Jr. He is soooo sweet and cuddly and I wouldn't trade him for the world! Also I recommend breastfeeding, I love it, my son and I are bonding great from it!

Congratulations! He is a sweetie. I love breastfeeding too!


----------



## maybebaby3

marta and msp - congrats! your babies are gorgeous!!! i am so jealous of your perfect birth marta. i remember the pain from my previous births and i shudder!!!

CG - glad your dad is ok. must have been a real fright. 

H&f - sounds promising. i bet u have your LO b4 me!

i am still here, still not in labour!!! lost som more of my plug but no blood in it and no contractions! every1 keeps asking if i have had baby yet which doesnt help. dont they think i'd have told them if i had :shrug:


----------



## MartaMi

*Cactusgirl* - great everything was okey with him :hugs:
*Windmills* - yeah it really is a bit scary to look at the crib next to my bed and think that oh my god, I have to raise that baby boy now :shrug: 
*muddles* - I'm really glad to be in May because I really loved that labour :thumbup:
*msp_teen* - congrats :flower:
*maybebaby3* - I'm not going to tell :shhh: I only texted to closest relatives and friends and others will find out if the time is right. Maybe they think you are as cruel as I am :winkwink:


----------



## jolou

msp teen congrats!!

marta he is sooooo lovely!!!


----------



## modo

daisyfflur: Good luck hon :hugs:

Marta: He is beautful and what a wonderful birth story!

CG: I hope your Dad is ok now :hugs: glad he got seen quickly :hugs:

Katie: I am sorry you are not feeling well hon :hugs: good luck tomorrow!

Maybebaby: Good luck!

msp_teen: lovely baby!

LC: Sounds very exciting :hugs:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My tummy is still so itchy! It seems to be spreading down to the top of my thighs :cry:

I went out to an Italian restaurant and had very spicy penne arrabiata so maybe that will get something started. I have become so impatient since my rash has gotten worse, its just so itchy dammit! I am using so much vitamin E moisturiser and I take an antihistamine every night and it just seems to get worse!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Evening!

Wow congrats Marta!! He is very, very cute :) So pleased to hear that you had such a lovely labour and birth!

I hope everyone else is doing well - Maybebaby3 hang on in there honey, bless you!
Katie - I hope you're feeling okay baby and that things go okay at the midwife.

We had our first trip out in the car today which was fab, Oliver slept the whole time lol! I then got a lovely sleep for an hour or so this afternoon while he slept and Steve kept an eye on him. We're still having a few issues with him sleeping in his moses basket at night, I followed FruFru's advice and he's asleep in it now in the living room - I bet he doesn't sleep in there tonight though lol!

Well I'm just going to have a cuppa and then i might grab a nap while I can in case I don't get much sleep tonight :) 

xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Maybebaby - still dont think she is going to make an apperance - really hope your baby arrives real soon. 

We decided to go out for dinner, went to pizza hut and had a really nice meal and now back home lazing about on the sofa. Have felt lots of pressure down there again but im getting used to it now ! 

How is everyone doing? 

x x x


----------



## Windmills

Ooh, Pizza Hut! Jealous! What did you get, food talk me! :lol: 

Sarah, glad Oliver is sort of accepting his Moses basket.. good luck for tonight :kiss: 

Modo, I found that normal moisturisers were a bit useless, my MW gave me Doublebase on prescription and that's really good IMO! 

Marta- I can't believe you haven't told the world! I can understand why though after seeing how many visitors my step SIL got in the first few days!


----------



## Mrs RC

Hi All

The May babies are coming fast now...so hoping that Mini R puts in an appearance soon!

Had a sweep this afternoon at 3pm. Midwife said that my cervix is very soft, babies head is incredibly low and I am already 1cm dilated. She hoped the sweep woulod encourage things to start but if I am not in labour by Friday afternoon I can go back to her for another sweep. If the second sweep doesn't work I am booked in to be induced on Sunday. 

At last the end is in sight! :happydance:

Have been having a few stonger cramps since the sweep and DH took me to see Robin Hood with Russell Crowe in it to take my mind of it - it certainly worked!

Hoping baby comes soon....

Hope everyone else is well!!

x


----------



## hope&faith09

Well Katie - we had a stuffed crust pizza - bbq deluxe and garlic bread. Was lovely but im stuffed now. 

Right im going to go and jump on Dave for a bit of 'us' time! hmm definately feeling very heavy down there and lots of twinges like she is pushing down. 

x x x


----------



## jolou

mmmm i now want a pizza hut...


----------



## lunarsea

Hi ladies, I'm being induced Friday due to calcification of the placenta, so my LO will be here soon 


Congrats to all the other May mothers who've given birth recently, haven't been keeping up with this thread too well;


----------



## A3my

me too!!!! i'm eating toast with cheese and mango chutney x


----------



## Windmills

OOH H&F I'm jealous of your dinner, sounds fab! Enjoy your 'us' time :lol: xxx

Good luck on Friday Lunarsea :hugs: And Mrs RC I hope your LO makes an appearance before Sunday! xxx


----------



## LolaAnn

sooo many babies!! i cooked https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Braised-Lamb-Shanks-with-White-Beans-11831 this lamb shanks recipe for dinner was amazing. and rhubarb applee crumble for dessert.. stuffed now. might tackle the mountain of dishes and shower and bed before I burst :)


----------



## A3my

you are a domestic goddess *Lola* :haha::thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust: for *MrsRC*, *H&F*, *lunarsea* and *maybebaby* hope tonight is the night for you all.


----------



## laney_1981

Boo hoo I'm still waiting to go to labour ward it's just been one emergency after another today. I just want to get the next part of this process started and be one step closer to meeting my baby. 

The staff have been excellent and have let hubby stay in next bed so that we are both here and ready to go.


----------



## A3my

*Elaine* - thats lovely they let him stay. At least you are together and it wont be long now xxxxx


----------



## hope&faith09

Laney that brill your oh can stay with you! 

I think im off to bed ... altho i enjoyed my dinner I now really dont feel well - feel sicky and horrible, maybe a good nights sleep will sort me out. 

Katie good luck with the midwife tomorrow - hope everything goes smoothly. 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## modo

I just had a scary experience but everything is ok. I had barely felt LO today but was not too worried as I thought I would wait a bit and try the doppler. Well for the first time ever the doppler did not detect a heartbeat. I of course freaked out at this point and scared DH badly. We rushed to the hospital and I was hooked up to the fetal monitor and they found his heartbeat straight away. Ten minutes later he started squirming away for ages!

I can't believe it. He barely moves all day then he starts moving for ages after I got to the hospital! 

Anyway they monitored me for an hour and sent me home. The nurse was very kind and said whenever I feel reduced or no movement to always come in and get checked out.

DH is annoyed at me, not for having to go but for scaring him. He say I should have poked my belly more until I got movement. Well I did and I got none! I guess I should have tried to stay calm :(


----------



## laney_1981

Thanks guys, yes the staff have been excellent. 
I'm just really really hoping that we get down this morning to get this process started. 

Modo I'm really glad u went to the hosp and got checked out, you cannot be too careful

hoping next time I'm on will b to introduce my little one, but I think that's high expectations


----------



## jessndoug

my due date was the 28th but baby had other plans he came may 8 2010 @ 5:02pm weighing 6lbs 8oz his name is Joshua Alexander Hernandez


----------



## maybebaby3

jess- congrats!

modo - better 2 b safe than sorry. i would've done the same

elaine - hope things get moving soon!

h&f - things do sound promising 4 u but then again i thought that 4 me and i'm still here :haha:

i'm still here and very much pregnant. dont know what 2 do. have tried everything. hope i can get another sweep 2night and that will do something. cant believe 2moro i'll be a week overdue :sad2: :hissy:


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning 4 days overdue today and feeling good. 

Maybebaby - Im not looking at my symptoms anymore as if they were all right I wouldve had my baby 4 weeks ago! just keeping fingers crossed she decides to make an apperance soon. I sorted thru all her stuff last night and decided to take a few bits downstairs to make it feel more baby friendly! 

Katie - Good luck for your midwife appointment today. 

How is everyone else getting on? My mum is coming over for a bit today so looking forward to a distraction for a little while!


----------



## modo

jessndoug said:


> my due date was the 28th but baby had other plans he came may 8 2010 @ 5:02pm weighing 6lbs 8oz his name is Joshua Alexander Hernandez

Congratulation hons!!!!!! We had the same due date too!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Cactusgirl

daisyflurr - good luck for Saturday, sorry consultant was not more positive. Will you be the first 16th May mum??

msp teen and jessndoug - congratulations! 

laney - how frustrating for you. That is good your DH has been able to stay

Modo - you did the right thing to get checked. And the mw sounded lovely

Good luck to all those having sweeps/inductions

Still nothing happening here - DH is interviewing today and tomorrow now so kind of hoping nothing happens till at least Friday night now! Of course he would cancel the interviews if need be but for the sake of 2 days now might as well try and hang on till weekend! Ha ha!

My dad is a lot better thank you for your good wishes. It was just heart stopping to get a call to take him to A&E at 2am. It does make me worry about my parents getting older etc.

I am off out for lunch with my friend who is due today so sure we will get some looks both being so heavily pregnant!!


----------



## LolaAnn

no more babies over night that's a bit disappointing!! well I have a mountain of gross dishes to do right now before someone comes over to do some work in our place, better get to it xx


----------



## A3my

Morning all,



modo said:


> I just had a scary experience but everything is ok. I had barely felt LO today but was not too worried as I thought I would wait a bit and try the doppler. Well for the first time ever the doppler did not detect a heartbeat. I of course freaked out at this point and scared DH badly. We rushed to the hospital and I was hooked up to the fetal monitor and they found his heartbeat straight away. Ten minutes later he started squirming away for ages!
> 
> I can't believe it. He barely moves all day then he starts moving for ages after I got to the hospital!
> 
> Anyway they monitored me for an hour and sent me home. The nurse was very kind and said whenever I feel reduced or no movement to always come in and get checked out.
> 
> DH is annoyed at me, not for having to go but for scaring him. He say I should have poked my belly more until I got movement. Well I did and I got none! I guess I should have tried to stay calm :(

I had the exact same experience the other week. :hugs: Its terrifying isnt it. My DH was annoyed with me too. Such a relief to get checked though, and the midwives were lovely. My MW said since I did exactly the right thing and its always better to be safe than sorry. So pleased your LO was OK too :hugs::hugs:

Congratulations *jessndoug* :flower:

*Maybebaby* - it really wont be long now :hugs::hugs:

*H&F* - hope you have a nice day with your mum x

*CG* - have a nice lunch out with your friend :hugs: I've got to the really dont want to be seen in public stage :blush: i hope its not just fat on my face! I hope its water retention too :cry:

Well I'm off sick again, my boss just rang me :wacko: but she was very nice and doesnt expect me to go back tomorrow. So thats it, Ive finished work. Its a really wierd feeling :wacko: dont know what to do with myself! xx


----------



## modo

Thank you so much *Amy* for your kind words. They mean so much to me :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Cactusgirl

A3my - woo-hoo on finishing at work now!! I cannot believe you were going to finish 3days before your DD anyway. As to what to do - Frankie says RELAX!!! (hope I am not showing my age there!)


----------



## Pikefoldpixel

*Well im still here!

Midwife couldnt do the sweep as my cervix is only 75% effaced 

Before i went to the midwifes i had a little blood which i thought might have been my show but it wasnt mucusy. Anyway went for a long walk yesterday came home had tea and went loo again and there was a tad more blood but still mucus! Will is be part of my show? I did tell the midwife and she said it was normal.

Last night i were so heavy and uncomfy i ended up in the bath about 2.30am lol, but this morning i feel fine 

I swear ive never wished so much pain on myself haha *


----------



## A3my

*Modo* - :hugs:

*CG* - I have no idea what to do with myself!! I'm going to clean I think, my house is pretty grim and it burns calories :haha: Also need to de-weed my strawberry plants!


----------



## Windmills

Midi I'm so glad your LO is okay. That must of been really scary :hugs: xxx


----------



## A3my

*pixie* :dust: - I wish pain on you too :haha::hugs:

*Katie* - good luck with the MW check today, let us know xx :hugs:


----------



## Pikefoldpixel

*hehe thank you Amy  xx*


----------



## Windmills

Stupid phone, I meant modo.
I'm so annoyed, the mw who cane out was really patronising and when she checked my bp which was up even more she said 'oh that's fine'. Wasn't interested in the fact my head is still killing and I keep getting chest pain, and didn't bother looking when I told her how swollen my legs etc are.. Just wrote c/o mild edema :( I feel soo annoyed!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning ladies!

Sorry to hear your appt with the mw was not so positive Katie.. :hugs:
Why is that mw's are either absolutely fab or absolutely awful with no in between?

Modo... sorry to hear about your scare but I am glad that everything is OK :)

Amy... congrats on finally finishing work!! I can't belive you lasted so long to be honest!! :)

Well I was also expecting some more baby arrivals overnight! Are we all slowing down? My symptoms have all but disappeared :shrug:


----------



## modo

Thanks girls :hugs:

My consultant called me this morning and he was pleased that I went in last night. He said that at this point in the pregnancy there is no additional benefit in the baby staying in especially if movement is becoming reduced. He wants me to go into the hospital every other day to monitor the heartbeat. We had an appointment scheduled for tomorrow anyway so we are going to discuss booking the birth in. I guess i will be looking at an induction but I won't know for sure till tomorrow.

I will let you girls know what has been decided after the appointment.


----------



## muddles

jessndoug said:


> my due date was the 28th but baby had other plans he came may 8 2010 @ 5:02pm weighing 6lbs 8oz his name is Joshua Alexander Hernandez

Congratulations!


----------



## PhoxiestFox

Hey ladies.

Modo- I am relieved everything went ok and bubs is fine, I hate that feeling of sensing something isnt right :( :hugs: , good luck with ur appointment :) xx

A3my- You are such a star working so close to ur due date, and I hope you enjoy a little rest before baby comes! :)

Congrats to all the May mummies so far! Hopefully I will be joining you all very soon as baby is due tomorro, but I cant see me having baby anytime soon. Comon baby I have waited so long to meet you and have lots of family eager to meet you too!!! hehehe


----------



## Capsicum

Congratulations to the latest bunch of May Mummies! I am 40 + 4 today and wondering when my little man is going to make his appearance.


----------



## MartaMi

*Windmills* - I want to keep him to myself :rofl: Actually there are a lot of people who don't even know about my pregnancy.
*modo* - that must have been scary :hugs: But you did the right thing when going to hospital. Just have to listen to yourself. If I had listened OH not my mind then I would have had home birth :haha: 
*jessndoug *- congrats :flower: 
*A3my* - I can't imagine going to work that long. Brave woman.

I just can't get enough of looking at him. Thinking lots of different things and just looking at him :cloud9:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all -

Katie - sorry your appointment wasnt reassuring ... could you get in contact with a different midwife to express your concerns? 

All my symptoms have disappeared and now im concerned about movements again, think i have a lazy baby but just spoke to OH am going to try some cold water and lie down for a bit and if I dont feel anything by later will contact midwives again. Had a nice morning with mum but i feel so irritable its difficult to not get grumpy! 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## LolaAnn

Awww Marta 

Hope&Faith hope your LO starts doing some aerobics!

My bubs has been hyper today and yesterday. Can't wait to meeeeet him :) Hubby is being very nice to me at the moment haha yay long may it last


----------



## babyhope

Hi ladies!

I haven't been on since I said I had my baby and I still haven't posted pics or a birth story. Baby Dylan is keeping me so busy and tired! I really miss chatting with you ladies:flower: 

Here are some pictures of my little man:cloud9: I am so in love with him and so is his big brother:cloud9: 

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d109/Heyitsvicky69/DSCF0003.jpg
https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d109/Heyitsvicky69/DSCF0126.jpg

Well ladies I need to catch up because I have been off for a while and I don't know who else has had there babies!!!


----------



## babyhope

May mum2b, Shady, Heidi, Marta, MSP teen- Congratulations on your babies!!! If I missed anyone else I am so sorry I am running on 4 hours of sleep!

MartaMi-Your pictures are gorgeous!!! And your birth story is so awesome, lucky you, my labor was HORRIBLE...I still have to post it :) Your baby is so beautiful, he looks like your husband!

Sarahwoo-your baby is such a cutie!!

Emera-Aww your baby is so cute, love those big eyes!

Wow, I just went through about 20 pages! I really want to post my birth story, but I think once again it will have to wait, my little man is asleep and I think the smart thing to do would be to sleep too since I've only had 4 hours of sleep! Hopefully I will be back on later....


----------



## insomnimama

Babyhope your little guy is so ADORABLE! I could eat him up. :)


----------



## Windmills

Dylan is adorable :cloud9: congratulations again babyhope xxx
Just going to have a look, but I don't think I've seen maybebaby around today..?


----------



## Windmills

Sorry, lied! She was on this morning :dohh:


----------



## hope&faith09

katie you got my hopes up that she may have been in labour! I really hope some of the regulars pop soon im so excited for them and cant wait to meet the babies especially as I feel I know their mummies well now!


----------



## babyhope

insomnimama said:


> Babyhope your little guy is so ADORABLE! I could eat him up. :)




Windmills said:


> Dylan is adorable :cloud9: congratulations again babyhope xxx
> Just going to have a look, but I don't think I've seen maybebaby around today..?

Awww Thanks ladies:flower: I keep telling my mom "oh he is so beautiful, and I don't think it is because I am his mother, but just because he is beautiful:haha:" Love this little guy:cloud9:

Well I tried to get back in bed, but of course just as I was dosing off Dylan wakes up:dohh: I am so lucky that my hubby has been so helpful, last night and the night before he stayed up with him throughout the night so I could sleep and then in the morning I stay up with him so that he can sleep. He has the week off of work, I really don't want him to go back Monday:haha: He still has 7 more sick days left after this week so he could stay home another week with me, but do you think that will look bad to his work? I don't want them thinking he is not a good employee.


----------



## maybebaby3

katie - yes i'm still here :rofl:

babyhope - dylan is soooooooooooo cute! nice choice of name 2 :thumbup:

have had very few movements 2day so am glad am supposed 2 go in 2night.


----------



## Pussy Galore

Babyhope... what gorgeous pics and I love the name!! Congrats again!

Katie.. I think it is lovely that you watch out for people or observe that they haven't been online!! :thumbup:


----------



## jolou

hey ladies! man im finding it hard to keep up!

babyhope dylan is lovely!! and your very lucky with your OH... im finding im picking up the slack for my OH, dont get me wrong he has been cooking (well starts it then goes off forgetting about it leaving me to finish it..) and started off making the bottles up for Harrison, and he takes sophie to school and gets her ready but my god he makes it known he is doing these things by huffing and puffing about like he is tired and dont even get me started on how he was after the one night shift he did with harrison on his own.. i didnt hear the end of how he had been awake pretty much since 4:30am lol the next one he was ment to do i ended up doing the majority of it. good job i dont require much sleep! lol oh well, im actually looking forward to monday when i can get back to some sort of routine!

katie sorry your mw wasnt very good yesterday!

and wooohooo amy you finished work!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Evening!

Just popping on quickly for a catch up before we have some more visitors, Oliver is fast asleep in my arms after having a good feed :)

The midwife came out today and weighed him - everyone said to me expect him to loose weight and don't worry about it but he has actually put weight on!! He's gone from 6lb 8oz to almost 6lb 10oz!! So I'm very proud of him, and feeling really good about breastfeeding too - I must be doing something right lol!! My proper milk has come in now too so he's going longer between feeds - it was two hours max but he's been going about four hours nicely now, which is nice :)

He was also very brave when he had his heel prick test - I was sooooo nervous and couldn't look, but she did it while I was feeding him and he barely even noticed! Little star :)

Today would have been my due date, I can't believe its only been five days - it feels like forever! In a good way of course, I just can't imagine not having him here now. One of the cutest things has been seeing him do things and realising that he did that when he was a bump lol!! Little things like when you pat his bum he kicks his legs lol! Also, to start with new things (like having a poo) seemed to scare him a bit, but hiccups he was fine with. As you can imagine he also loves the hoover - haha!!

Well I hope everyone is well, hopefully we'll have more May babies soon!!! 

xx


----------



## jolou

ha ha i know what u mean about noticing things that he liked in the womb. right now he loves having his bum rubbed which i would always do when he poked it out in my belly. he also loves the water running, must be from all the showers and washing up lol


----------



## modo

Babyhope Dylan is gorgeous!!!


----------



## laura4disney

Congratulation on all the new May Mummies!!!! 

Well i went in today for more blood pressure checks etc, and the conclusion is they are going to induce me tomorrow!!! :happydance::happydance:I'm so excited, i know it may hurt more and be a longer labour but i'm so fed up of been in and out of hospital, they also said they wouldn't let me go to far over my due date so would end up being induced next week anyway! 

It also meant i could come home today and get everything prepared!

Hope everyone is ok! xxxx


----------



## modo

Great news Laura!!!! You must be so pleased :happydance:


----------



## laura4disney

I am, soooo pleased, not sure when the nerves will kick in as i can only feel excitement at the minute!!! xx


----------



## Windmills

PG- I think I'm just a loser who needs more to do with her life, but thanks! xx


----------



## Windmills

Ooh Laura that's exciting!! Because I'm nosy, what has your blood pressure been like? Just cos I'm having my own bp drama at the moment :dohh: what time are you going in?
Oh it must be so fab to know you're going to meet your little girl so soon xx


----------



## laura4disney

Windmills said:


> Ooh Laura that's exciting!! Because I'm nosy, what has your blood pressure been like? Just cos I'm having my own bp drama at the moment :dohh: what time are you going in?
> Oh it must be so fab to know you're going to meet your little girl so soon xx

It's been all over the place, the most common ones are 143/94, 144/99 and my highest score was 151/104

Its the bottom one they were more concerned about, getting below 90 just never happened for me! 

Not sure what time i am going in yet, have to call in the morning :happydance: I am very excited!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## LogansMama

good luck laura!! EXCITED for u!!


----------



## Heidi

Baby Millie was born 9 days over due on the 10/05/10 weighing 9lb 3 1/2oz!!
Good luck to all of you m,ay mummies who are waiting for you LO's to arrive :)


----------



## LolaAnn

Heidi said:


> Baby Millie was born 9 days over due on the 10/05/10 weighing 9lb 3 1/2oz!!
> Good luck to all of you m,ay mummies who are waiting for you LO's to arrive :)

Congrats what a great incubator you must have been! Were you induced or did you go naturally??

BabyHope dylan is GORGEOUS :) Congratulations!!

GEEZZZZZZZZZ anyone else getting ridiculously clucky and jealous of all these cute little bubbies? :cloud9::happydance:


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations Heidi xxx


----------



## modo

Congrats Heidi :)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Girls my rash has gotten worse and has now spread to the top of my thighs. I am so glad I have an appointment with my consultant at 4.20pm. I feel really down right now :(


----------



## A3my

Congratulations *Heidi* - I saw your pics, she's lovely! :flower:

*Babyhope* - Dylan is adorable!! thanks for posting the pics xxx

Good luck for tomorrow *Laura for your induction*, *modo for your consultant appt* and *maybebaby - is it your 2nd sweep?* :dust:

*Katie* - I hate it when you get a MW who doesnt know you and really just brushes you off! if the headaches and upper abdo pain continue I would definately call a birthing unit/hospital just for peace of mind if nothing else. you know your body and baby better than any of them :growlmad::hugs::hugs:

*PG* maybe we'll all pop at once hehe.

Well I have backache and a burning feeling in my lower belly but think its because of the shock my body went into from me cleaning hehe :haha: it is satisfying though to transform the place! I wont be so embarassed of visitors now. :thumbup:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Congrats Heidi!!

And good luck tomorrow Laura... what exciting news!! :)

And Modo... I hope the appt with your Consultant goes well :hugs:


----------



## babyhope

jolou said:


> ha ha i know what u mean about noticing things that he liked in the womb. right now he loves having his bum rubbed which i would always do when he poked it out in my belly. he also loves the water running, must be from all the showers and washing up lol

I was soo thinking about this today too! When we did my 4d scan Dylan had his hands in his face and mouth the whole time! All of the pics have his hands in them and now that he is born he always has them in his face too! He constantly has them in his mouth, just like the pics!!


----------



## debjolin

Hi all, just a wee post to let you know my little girl Emily Cara arrived on 9th May weighing 8lbs 2.5ozs.


----------



## glitterbomb

My baby Wyatt was born May 4! 

https://i41.tinypic.com/2wokaar.jpg


----------



## LogansMama

wyatt is so adorable!

congrats debjolin! A mothers day baby!!


----------



## Tashry

Lovely!
Congrats to all the May mommies thus far. 
So nice to see mommas who are due near me starting to go!


----------



## modo

Congratulations *debjolin* and *glitterbomb*!!!!! *Glitterbomb* Wyatt is so cute!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank you for all the nice words ladies!

I am up at 5am due to horrible uncontrollable itching. I didn't take my antihistamine last night and boy am I paying for it! I thought it was not doing anything because over the past week my rash has just been getting worse and worse (lovely!) so I decided to try not taking it. BIG MISTAKE! I slept naked and it wasn't enough still itchy even the duvet/comforter touching my skin made go crazy! GRRRR


----------



## Pussy Galore

Congrats debjolin and glitterbomb!! :)

Modo.. sounds like you had a rough night. I can sympathise with the itching. I had it really badly especially on my legs and tummy from about 24 weeks but thankfully it disappeared by about 30 weeks. I still have a few sctratch marks on my legs though :blush:

I am full of cold today.. :cry:


----------



## Windmills

Ah my poor OH has just left for work :( reeeally want him to get a new job! I won't see him until around midnight now :(
Urgh I hate that PG, waking up with a cold is no fun! 
I need a drink but don't really fancy getting out of ed, decisions decisions.. Think I should probably go back to sleep, as facebook tells me I wrote on someones wall 4 hours ago :blush:


----------



## MartaMi

*babyhope* - he is so adorable :cloud9: 
*Sarahwoo* - mine does also things he liked in bump. He sleeps in some kind of karate positsion, just like on scan pictures. And what's the worst - the best way to calm him is to hold him tight against my bump and bounce :dohh: Ladies, don't run while pregnant. I can't imagine if I have to do that when he's like couple of months older :dohh:
*Windmills* - I really liked the fact that I didn't knew when he's going to be born.
*Heidi, debjolin, glitterbomb *- congrats :flower:
*modo* - doesn't rubbing with icecold water help? My mom suggested me that but I didn't had any problems with itching. Hope it helps a bit :hugs:

We decided his name. When he was born OH said that he likes the name I suggested but we should still think. I thought he actually didn't like the name but today morning when baby boy needed changing he said I'll take Kristan. So he accepted the name and now we just have to start all the paper work to give him name and all the other documents.
So welcome Kristan :cloud9: 

OH will be home for 2 weeks now :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## babyhope

Glitterbomb-I just noticed that the picture of your baby in your avatar is wearing the same outfit that my baby is wearing in the pictures I posted:haha: I really love that outfit, I think it is too cute:thumbup:


----------



## rach2010

congrats to all the may mummies so far!!!!!! :happydance:

and lots of labour dust for those waiting
:dust::dust::dust:​


----------



## A3my

morning all,

Congratulations *debjolin and glitterbomb*. glitterbomb wyatt is sooo cute :flower:

*PG* - you have my full sympathy :hugs: I've had this coldy/fluey bug for a week now :cry: definately rest up, I havent and I wish I had because I might have got better quicker. Lots of tea helps, get well soon lady :hugs::hugs:

*Katie* - go back to sleep!! :sleep: xx

*Marta* - Kristan is a lovely name, enjoy having your OH home for two weeks, he can help you out with jogging Kristan round the house :winkwink::hugs:

No *H&F* post yet??? i'm reading lots into regulars not posting now too :haha: 

Well I still cant kick this horrid bug and I hate it :hissy: LO has gone really quiet too - do they feel crappy when we do??? xx


----------



## Cactusgirl

Not going to read through previous pages just yet will work through them after posting this - but............. my waters broke at 2am this morning!!!

I felt rough yesterday evening and puked about 9pm. Just felt out of it and not right. I woke about 2am with a weird sensation in bump like a pop and felt something warm trickling down my leg. Thought I mgiht have wet myself. Went to the loo and had a big gush which was tinged pink.

Same thing happened more or less every hour throughout rest of night (without the feeling in bump). Have rung MW and she is coming out in a bit. Just had some bloody mucus as well but no contractions as yet - so presuming will be given an amount of time to get things going on my own now!!

So watch this space.................


----------



## Smidge

yay im 39 weeks today only a week left, i hope! can't get to excited as i have an exam later and i am really nervous i want to go into labour right this minute so i don't have to do it!


----------



## Smidge

congrats cactusgirl i hope things go smoothly for you not long till you see your baby so jealous but in the nicest way!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Babyhope - gorgeous pictures of Dylan

Laura - good luck with your induction, we might end up having the same birth date as well as due date if my LO hurries up today!

Heidi, Debjolin, glitterbomb - congratulations!

Modo - the itching must be unbearable. Really hope they can do something for you.

Marta - Kristian is a lovely name!


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning All - nope Amy im still here 5 days overdue! 

Congrats to all the new may mummies ... i think i get more and more jelous each day! 

Good luck in your exam smidge - when i did mine everyone kept saying my waters were going to pop during the exam - but they didnt! 

Im just thinking about trying to get a hairdressers appoinment this morning, cant even look at myself in the mirror i look awful just thinking looking a bit smarter may make me feel a bit better! Was thinking about trying a differnt hair salon s ojust trying to pick who to ring! 

How is everyone else today?!?


----------



## LolaAnn

CactusGirl!!!!!!! How exciting :D Loving that you are still online too :D Keep us updated any signs of contractions yet?


----------



## A3my

Cactusgirl said:


> Not going to read through previous pages just yet will work through them after posting this - but............. my waters broke at 2am this morning!!!
> 
> I felt rough yesterday evening and puked about 9pm. Just felt out of it and not right. I woke about 2am with a weird sensation in bump like a pop and felt something warm trickling down my leg. Thought I mgiht have wet myself. Went to the loo and had a big gush which was tinged pink.
> 
> Same thing happened more or less every hour throughout rest of night (without the feeling in bump). Have rung MW and she is coming out in a bit. Just had some bloody mucus as well but no contractions as yet - so presuming will be given an amount of time to get things going on my own now!!
> 
> So watch this space.................

yey!!!!!! Go *CG* :dust: :dust: :dust: 

I am jealous but so excited for you!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cactusgirl

LolaAnn said:


> CactusGirl!!!!!!! How exciting :D Loving that you are still online too :D Keep us updated any signs of contractions yet?

Might as well as not getting any contractions yet!! :wacko:


----------



## laura4disney

Cactus Girl............ How exciting!!!!! Hope everything goes well!!! You never know we could have babies on the same day!!! 

I am going in today at 2pm, they have said it can take up to 2 days to have her, i'm hoping its not quite that long but to be honest i'm just glad she's coming!!!!

COngrats to the new May Mummies!!!

My head is all over the place this morning, keep thinking i have forgotten something!!! 

Hope you have a nice day H&F, i look like crap too, OH tried to camcord me this morning and i wanted to throw my phone at him, the only reason i didn't is because it was on record hehe!!!!!

Will keep you all updated!!! I'm so giddy...I'm sure that will change once get into full blown labour hehe!!! xxxx


----------



## A3my

Good Luck Laura xxxx :dust: :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Smidge

good luck laura hope things go well for you and it does not take too long!


----------



## Capsicum

Brilliant to hear about all the babies coming thick and fast! I'm still in limbo land at 40+5 today. Having more frequent braxton hicks and a couple of rushed visits to the toilet, so maybe these are beginning signs.


----------



## MartaMi

*Cactusgirl* - thanks but it's Kristan without i in the middle. Anyway good luck and I wish you easy labour :thumbup: 

Who's going to pick up our stroller from city? Think I can manage without it this weekend but have to go to store next week.

It's so beautiful and warm outside. Would love to go to my parent's place so I could be in my bikins outside. Yesterday I wore tanktop and shorts and thought I'm going to melt.


----------



## Frufru

Congratulations to all the new May Mummies.

I just got a text from the lovely Cactusgirl with her baby update and nearly wet myself with excitement. I did give a little cheer and made joni jump :lol:

C'mon Che!!!!!!!! Mummy and Daddy can't wait to meet you :mrgreen: :happydance:


----------



## Frufru

Oh - and a v.quick Joni update.........

My little girl put on a whopping 10oz in 6 days and is now weighing in at 6llb 4oz :yipee: :cloud9:

I have been questioning my stubborness in persisting with expressing and trying to establish BF directly from the booby but Joni's amazing progress is all the encouragement I need to keep at it!


----------



## Smidge

congrats frufru just goes to show mummy juice is the best thing for joni i am really hoping to be able to breastfeed my mum never really managed it but i am hoping i will succeed


----------



## hope&faith09

Glad Joni is gaining weight well fru fru. 

Fingers crossed for your contractions to start soon cactusgirl!

Su Im 5 days over aswell - are you having a sweep soon? I was really hoping for it all to kick off on its own but I guess thats all up to my body! 

Hairdressers booked for 12.45 - have been there before and the woman who is there is crazy but really good! Really hope it makes me feel better!


----------



## Janny Wanny

morning all how is everyone?


----------



## insomnimama

GOOOOO CG!!! 
Congrats everyone on all those beautiful babies. I'm sorry I can't keep up- will try for a proper post later but am just sneaking in a few moments when I am supposed to be preparing school lunches :rofl:


----------



## Capsicum

@ Hope and Faith,
No sweep booked yet but I have an appointment on Monday morning (41+1) to discuss what we do next. Maybe they'll do a sweep then or at least discuss induction. Obviously want it to happen naturally before then! I am a group B strep carrier, so not sure what the process is for giving sweeps etc. What about you? Have you got anything else booked in to encourage little one? 

Come on babies, where are you?!!


----------



## modo

Good luck CG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​
:hugs:​


----------



## hope&faith09

Su B - I have a sweep booked for Sunday morning so 41 weeks and hoping if she doesnt arrive before then that it will work! Im starting to get really frustrated and fed up just want her here now! How are you finidng being overdue? 

As for encouraging LO well im just trying to keep active, we are trying sex but no luck yet! but havent done anything else! What about you?


----------



## Windmills

Yay, good luck Laura and CG!! 
I wish I could pretend not to be really jealous :blush: but I am!


----------



## Capsicum

Hope and Faith - I'm finding it pretty frustrating. Sort of feel in limbo land and every time my phone bleeps I get irked by people enquiring about what's going on (they are only showing interest and care!). I said to my partner last night that I want to plan a busy weekend ahead so that I'm not just loping about the house. We're going to get out and about (not too far from the house though!).

We've tried sex a couple of times and I've been eating pineapple and bouncing on a ball, but I've come to the conclusion that he'll only come out when he's ready (or he's pushed by induction). Hope it happens for us both soon! I'll keep stalking you!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Yay... great news CG and good luck Laura too!!! :dust:

Amy... this cold is awful... I can't believe you are still suffering either.. I hope you are resting up! :hugs: 

Frufru.. sounds like you are doing fab job!! :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Su - sounds like a busy weekend is a good idea, oh wants to clean out the garage haha maybe i drag him out the house for a bit, i just find i get really achey and always feel horrible while im out. 

Right im off to have my hair done - fingers crossed it looks good or i may be hormonal and cry!!!


----------



## PhoxiestFox

Frufru- Glad Joni is coming along nicely :) 
Amy & PG- rest up girlies , having the cold is horrible and draining... I hope u hav someone looking after u'z :) 
H&F , Su- Good luck for ur appointments/sweeps!!! :hugs: I have a sweep booked for the 19th cos I am due today and still no sign of baby, as well as tryin everything u 2 hav mentioned . its one of the most frustrating things!!! :(

Thanks to all the Mummys who have posted pics of ur Beautiful babies!!! It keeps me positive and upbeat that Im gona meet my LO soon and be as blessed as u all are!!! :)


----------



## muddles

Awwww *BabyHope* Dylan is really cute. Have updated page 1 with his name as I just had baby boy beside your name. 

*laura4disney* good luck with the induction! 

*Sarahwoo* that's great news the your Oliver is doing so well with the breastfeeding. I know what you mean about the movements that they do and you think 'ah so that's what you were doing when my bump used to poke out at that angle' :lol:

*jolou* your OH sounds a bit like mine. He keeps saying how tired he is, you'd think it was him who had given birth :lol:

Congratulations *Heidi*, *debjolin*, *glitterbomb*. Glitterbomb baby Wyatt is a sweetie. 

Ooooh exciting *Cactusgirl* good luck and hope contractions have started now. 

*Martami* Kristan is a lovely name have updated page 1. Am imagining you running round your house in the middle of the night with Kristan strapped to your chest! :lol: Poor you. 

*Frufru* fab weight gain for your little girl.

Oliver has been wanting to feed lots when he is awake (every 3-4 hours) over the past couple of days so my boobs seem to have doubled in size since yesterday. Guess he was trying to stimulate more milk production and I now look like Dolly Parton! :rofl: 

Hope those of you who are fed up go in to labour very soon, and keep up the super quick and not too painful theme that seems to be common with most of us May mummies who have had our babies already.


----------



## maybebaby3

CG and Laura- here's 2 a quick and uncomplicated labour!!!

modo - hope you can get the itching sorted!

sarahwoo and frufru - well done 2 your babies 4 the weight gain :happydance:

i am now a week overdue. i went 4 another sweep yesterday and cervix still posterior though softer. mw managed 2 get 2 fingers in the cervix eventually, sooooooooo uncomfortable as the cervi was so far back. the trace on the monitor was not good though and the baby's hb was decelerating with contractions so i had 2 stay on 4 about 1 1/2hrs til the trace improved. mw made me change position and then it was better so they reckon it was the cord in a bad place. have 2 go in 4 monitoring 2moro morning though as i had the dodgy trace and had complained about foetal movements slowing. have been booked in 4 induction on monday. had a bloody show this morning and a few niggles but no real sign of impending labour. walked round town a bit but no real contractions! come on baby!!!


----------



## insomnimama

MB... Bloody show IS a sign of impending labour :rofl: You should be in established labour within 24 hours. Take heart. :hugs:


----------



## abz

good afternoon everyone. my pc went down so have been absent for a day or two and how exciting!!

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE NEW MAY MUMMIES!!

and GO FOR IT CG!! 

can't believe how many of us have gone pop now. ha. i keep expecting it to be any moment, but also expecting her to be late!! ha.

my pelvis has just given up. i'm pretty much housebound now. less time on the pc as once i'm downstairs i try to avoid going upstairs as much as possible, and in the afternoon once i'm upstairs i daren't go downstairs again in case i can't get back up to the loo... typical. even my physio has told me to stop going for appointments as the amount of pain caused by going is more than the benefit i'm getting... ah well. not long to wait now... ha. 

been to the midwife this morning. have my next appointment in two weeks if i haven't given birth yet. she said she'd do an internal and try and get things going if they hadn't already (so i assumed she meant a sweep?) and at my hospital you get induced two weeks after your due date. which seems rather late to me but as long as all is fine :)

all the pics of everyone's babies are absolutely stunning. am jealous :D i don't know what everyone else looks like, but marta, you can really see you and your OH in kristan. and i LOVE the name :D

much love to everyone. good luck to those in labour. and lots of labour dust to everyone that's overdue :D

abz xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Abz - I think we get induced two weeks after due date too but not entirely sure, I know we get a sweep at 41 weeks first but not sure how long after they do an induction. 

Well yet again I seem to have reduced fetal movements anad have been feeling rough during the day. Just cant wait to feel better in myself. Decided that im going to try and make lasngne for dinner using my dads recipe hopefully it will work! Not sure whether to contact my midwife or not I think they are getting annoyed with me.


----------



## abz

well i thought i had reduced fetal movements when i went in to be tested for pre-eclampsia but when they put the monitor on it was almost embarrassing (but wonderful) how much she was moving. the midwife said that was normal because the sound waves ripple your waters and make the baby jump about :)

if you are worried contact regardless. sod it if they get bothered. it's your baby and your concern and there will be people far more bothersome than you!!

abz xx


----------



## babyhope

WOOHOO!!! GOOD LUCK CACTUS GIRL!!!

Awww today would have been "my" due date:cloud9: I am so happy my little man is here, I can't believe today he is already a week old, time flies!! As much as the end of pregnancy started to suck, I kind of miss being pregnant...weird huh:dohh:

Good luck to all the May mommies to be, it is so exciting that everyone is having there babies! We all went through this journey together and wow now it is ending (pregnancy) and something new is starting:happydance:


----------



## Windmills

Abz I'm sorry you're feeling so awful, hoping LO hurries up so you can get some relief!
How's your hair H&F? And can you not just phone the hospital direct? 
Ours has a triage on the l&d floor, not sure if that's just cos it's the womens though.
I have the worst heartburn, it's making me want to cry :( and worrying about movement.. Again.


----------



## laney_1981

hi all, just wanted to let you know that Matthew Ian Gordon was born last night (13th May) at 20.27 weighing 9lbs 4ozs. As you know I have been in sincemonday being induced. Finally got down to labour ward yesterday morning. Waters broken and got drip about 10.30. Asked for an epidural at 1pm which worked fan for a couple of hours then stopped working so had to have that resited. Once resited Matthews hr drop very quickly and didn't pick up we were rushed to theatre for a GA c section. However when they continued trace in theatre it went back to normal so had c section with epidural top up and matthew arrived about 20 mins later. He is just fab and like everyone else I love him to pieces already


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations Laney :cloud9: well done, that labour sounded like a nightmare! xxx


----------



## glitterbomb

babyhope said:


> Glitterbomb-I just noticed that the picture of your baby in your avatar is wearing the same outfit that my baby is wearing in the pictures I posted:haha: I really love that outfit, I think it is too cute:thumbup:

Aww :) I do too, I think I got it at target or maybe walmart


----------



## maybebaby3

insomnimama said:


> MB... Bloody show IS a sign of impending labour :rofl: You should be in established labour within 24 hours. Take heart. :hugs:

Are you sure!?!?! I hope you are right :happydance:


----------



## maybebaby3

katie - contact the mw if u r worried.

elaine - congrats!


----------



## muddles

congrats *laney_1981* what a nightmare labour!


----------



## A3my

Evening all,

*H&F* - i was thinking of getting my hair cut (as I look completely awful) - how's your haircut? dont worry about pestering MWs, its what they are there for xx

*PG and abz* - hope you feel better soon :hugs:

congratulations *Elaine* - another big boy well done! xxxx

*Phoxi* - my mum made me dinner tonight which was lovely x

*Katie* - congrats on 39 weeks :thumbup: my LO has got really quiet, I'm sure its becasue they are squished but you should call up as you have high BP and swelling xxx

Ive taken to walking to try and get labour to come (suggested sex to DH and he shuddered in disgust!), instead I am achy and shattered. Took Holly to the doctors - she has an ear infection with this cold. Wondered about getting seen myself as I cough up green stuff :sick: but didnt bother. Cant wait to hear how *CG* gets on, lunarsea is in the throws of induction too!

Sure you'll be next *maybebaby* :hugs: :dust: xxx


----------



## abz

Your OH shuddered with disgust? i haven't been able to keep my OH from trying to pounce on me all the way through and it's me that doesn't want to!!

am getting lots of pains in my back. am trying to fathom whether it's anything to consider anything about or whether it's my kidneys complaining. think it's pretty much constant though so not anything i don't think. am sitting playing WoW with thomas and his best mate so they'll get a shock if i suddenly start yelping, ha.

abz xx


----------



## A3my

haha, yeah he did. he's got this thing that its wrong to do it when I am pregnant :dohh:

constant back ache could be a sign :winkwink: xxx


----------



## hope&faith09

evening - well im very happy with my hair! looks good and alot neater and made me feel happy being pampered! 

Went up to see my midwife to get checked monitor picked up movements but I didnt feel any so they are sending me for another scan and monitor tomorrow at the consultant unit ... my midwife also said there is a good chance they will give me a sweep then if I ask so hopefully I will get it tomorrow and it will work but not sure what the success rates are. 

Amy - my OH cant get enuf of sex think its because he isnt going to get any for a while afterwards! 

Abz - backache is a sign, really hope its the start of something for you! 

Hope everyone is ok ... katie how are your movements going?


----------



## Frufru

I have just had a text from Cactusgirl.

Her MW came by this morning and she was already 4cm dilated without any contractions :thumbup:

She is still waiting for contractions to kick in and the MW is happy for her to stay at home for now. Our lovely lady is currently bouncing away on her birth ball as I type.

I will update again when there is further news.

Come on Che!!!


----------



## abz

hope. glad you are happy with your hair. good luck with your sweep :)

woohoo. go CG :)

well it could be something. but i reckon it's more likely my left kidney playing up, ha. still, with all the different pains i've got and have had, i have no idea how i'll recognise it when it starts. people say you just 'know' but i don't know how, hee. i think it will be weeks yet, but who knows...


----------



## modo

*Laney* congratulation and I love the name you have picked. We would love to see some pics if you don't mind posting them. 

*CG* Good luck and I can't wait to hear your news. *FruFru* thanks for the update!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok so I have a bit of an update now.

I had my 38 week (and final) scan at 2pm today. Baby is doing well and weighs 7lbs 3oz and he was moving well (although I couldn't feel anything).

I saw my consultant and took DH and my mother as I was quite concerned. I told him that the scan went well and showed him the results which he was pleased with. I also showed him the results from the print-out of the fetal monitoring from Wednesday night and it showed a good result. I told that I have been barely felt any movement from the baby since then. So he wants me to go in for fetal monitoring in the hospital tomorrow at 3pm and Monday at 2pm. 

By Monday if I am still not feeling proper movements we are going to schedule an induction for Friday when I will be 39 weeks and will continue going in for fetal monitoring every other day until then. He says there is no benefit to continue past 39 weeks (inductions have a higher chance of ending up in a c/s up until 38 weeks) and the lack of movement could mean an unhappy baby. 

So I will let you girls know on Monday what decision has been made. 

BTW I have been referred to a dermatologist for my rash which turned out to be PUPP

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pruritic_urticarial_papules_and_plaques_of_pregnancy


----------



## abz

so glad you finally have some news hon. good luck with your monitoring tomorrow. have everything crossed for you :)

abz xx


----------



## modo

abz said:


> so glad you finally have some news hon. good luck with your monitoring tomorrow. have everything crossed for you :)
> 
> abz xx

Thank you so much :hugs:


----------



## Windmills

Good luck modo, great news that your scan went well and they're keeping an eye on you, and I'm glad you finally found out what's causing your rash xxx


----------



## insomnimama

Ohhhh Modo, my friend had PUPPP, and it was miserable :hugs: Good news is that it goes away shortly after birth :thumbup:


----------



## Windmills

H&F, I've had enough to reassure me this evening, but I'm going to tell the mw when she comes out tomorrow.. I'm stressing myself out because I just turned my lamp on because I realised the room was dark, and felt like behind my eyes was going to explode for a second :dohh:
Hopefully they'll give you a sweep tomorrow :kiss: good luck with the scan aswell xxx
Amy, my OH feels weird about sex now too, I think because I told him I did when I didn't want sex :lol: I don't mind though, I've got no sex drive at all.. Quite looking forward to my sex life going back to normal when the baby is here, although knowing my luck I'll get some horrendous tear and never enjoy it again!


----------



## Windmills

I don't know why I didn't write all these posts in one big one :dohh:
frufru- thanks for the update, sounds like she's doing well being 4cm without contractions! Hope it kicks off for her soon though, I'd hate the waiting game!!


----------



## LolaAnn

YAY CactusGirl!! And yay hope&faith that you like your haircut! I'm getting mine done tomorrow morning freaking out cos haven't had it done for over 10 months and never in the UK so brand new hairdressers to try out. My hair is kind of my pride and joy and is really long and blonde and I have suffered some epic fails in the hands of hairdressers before so I'm bricking it haha. Ah well.Worse things could happen.

Anyone not had any BH yet? Cos I haven't :(


----------



## babyhope

Hey ladies I posted my birth story in another thread but I wanted to post it here too...

Wow, today is ONE week since Ive had my baby. Time is flying! Since it has been one week Ive decided to finally write my birth story. 

Well I went to the doctor on Wednesday, his EDD for me was the next day Thursday, he checked me I was 2 cm and then he did an ultrasound and said that the fluids around the baby were low and that he wanted to induce me on my due date. I was honestly shocked, I thought he would at least give me the weekend to see if I would dilate more, but he said nope he wanted me to go to the hospital the next morning. So that day I went home and cleaned like a mad woman! On Thursday me, hubby, my mom and sister all drove to the hospital, we got there around 10:30 AM. I was immediately put in a room and they said they would monitor me. At around 1:30 they started the Pitocin, I was still 2cm, I did not feel anything for a couple of hours, around 4pm I started feeling the contractions but I was only 3cm, by 5pm I was in a lot more pain, I had tears in my eyes. I was 4cm so they gave me the epidural, the pains were painful at that point but not unbearable but I wanted to get the epidural before they got too bad. The epidural worked for about 2 hours and then to my horror it stopped working! When it stopped working I was at 7cm and in extreme pain, to the point of crying. I was in sooooo much pain! I told the nurses I needed more of the epidural, they told me they would call the anesthesiologist, however when they called him, he informed them that he had went home and he would be back in 30 minutes! I was so horrified! To make matters worse he didnt come back for over an hour, when I was already 9 cm, and having contractions a minute a part. It was obvious that the nurses didnt like him or the way he was behaving. When he finally came he gave me some more epidural medicine but by that time it did not do anything. I was in so much pain, I didnt want anyone around me or anyone touching me. The nurses were feeling really bad for me so they told me they were going to call my doctor even though I was only 9cm because they believed that if he broke my water bag that I would immediately be ready to have the baby. Lucky for me my doctor is a much better man then the anesthesiologist because he came within 20 minutes. They popped m y water bag and told me to start pushing! I was so exhausted, from my contractions that were coming so close together I felt that too tired to push. Plus the pain was insane! All I remember is feeling so much stinging down there and seeing the doctor with his hands all in my stuff and they kept telling me to push, and I kept saying I cant it hurts too much, and it really did, I swear it was stinging and burning down there. I started pushing and I heard them telling me they could see the head, but I was in so much pain and so tired I stopped and the baby went back in! I told them I couldnt do this and then the hubby yells at me Just PUSH, PUSH you can do this and I gave one more push and my baby was born!!! They immediately put my son on me so we could have skin to skin contact, but I honestly couldnt enjoy it because of the pain I felt down there, I was sure I had ripped but nope lucky me, no tears or rips! It wasnt until a good 30 minutes to an hour that I started to feel better. 

Honestly this labor has traumatized me. I love my son so much, but this birth compared to my first where I felt NO PAIN AT ALL, was just so bad. 

After all of that I am lucky to have a healthy and happy boy, Dylan. I love this little guy he is gorgeous, and his older brother is so in love with him. It makes my heart melt when I see him kissing his brother. I am also lucky that my hubby is being so helpful, I did not expect this much help from him. He is amazing, the last 3 nights he has taken care of the baby all by himself just so I could get some sleep. Well thats my birth story and it has me questioning if I am ever going to have another baby again!!


----------



## DWandMJ

:( we're being sent in Monday morning for another ultrasound because my fundal height hasn't changed in over two weeks. While I'm excited to see her again, I would rather not it be because it's believed that something is wrong. The doctor
is suspecting my fluids might be low. She's just as active as ever, but what went from text book is turning worrysome


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 

There is a possibility I might be in labour! Been having contractions since 1am ish and they are now lasting around 50 seconds about 8 minutes apart. Not getting hopes up yet as they are still a bit irregular but hoping this is the start of something! 

x x x


----------



## Chikadee77

Gideon was born 5/13 at 148pm :)

7lbs 13ounces and 21in exactly! Labor wasn't too bad once I got the epidural and was about 15 hours long all together and spent an hour and a half pushing.

I will post a birth story and some pics in a week or so once everything calms down. 

Sooooo in love with my baby boy :)


----------



## modo

*babyhope* congratulations but I am so sorry you had such a difficult birth and a crap anesthesiologist :hugs: 

*DWandMJ* good luck with your scan and keep us posted.
*
hope&faith09* That's so exciting! Good luck hon :hugs:
*
Chikadee77* Congratulations on the birth of Gideon! Can't wait to see the pics :)


----------



## Windmills

OMG h&f I'm nearly as excited as if I was in labour!! Hope it's going well! And good luck :kiss: xxx


----------



## abz

sorry you had such a hard time of it babyhope. massive hugs. 

so exciting hope :D :D good luck :D hope this is it for you :D

congrats chikadee.

DWandMJ, good luck with your scan honey. i have everything crossed. enjoy seeing your LO again. it's best that they keep an eye on things. from what i've heard it isn't that unusual for your FH to remain the same as some people lose weight in the final weeks (certainly isn't me) and also the baby's head can engage so FH changes.

abz xx


----------



## Smidge

good luck H&F hope it is the real thing for you x x


----------



## Widger

Babyhope - Congratulations. Sorry you had such a bad experience this time. 

DWandMJ - I'm sure they are just scanning you for precaution more than anything. Hope all goes well xx

H&F - That's so exciting! Hope all goes well and quickly :)

Chikadee77 - Congratulations on the birth of Gideon!

Wow - 45 babies, amazing. I've been off a few days and can't believe how many babies have come along. First woman in our NCT had hers yesterday and technically I'm next. I know it doesn't work out like that but I'm ready if my little one wants to appear :)

HOpe everyone else is well xx


----------



## A3my

Happy Saturday everyone!

*Modo* thats good you know what the itching is and they have a plan in place for you xxx

*Frufru* - thanks for the update on *Cactusgirl*, look forward to more news :thumbup:

*Lola* - where did you live before the UK? x

*congratulations Chikadee* :baby::hugs:

*babyhope* - really sorry it wasnt the birth you hoped for but glad Dylan made up for it xxx

and the big news of the day - *go Hope&Faith* :dust: :dust: :happydance::thumbup::hugs::hugs: xxx

I'm trying to work out what to do today, its our 1yr wedding anniversary tomorrow so thought it would be nice to do something as a family today. might take the girls to the zoo xx


----------



## muddles

Congratulations *Chikadee* and *Lunarsea*!


----------



## Chikadee77

Just seeing if this works or not https://twitpic.com/1nyb4n


----------



## muddles

Chikadee77 said:


> Just seeing if this works or not https://twitpic.com/1nyb4n

Yes it does work. How cute!


----------



## jolou

congrats to the new arrivals and good luck hope and faith!!!

hope your all well.

not sure what to do with myself today, im getting very fed up of resting now! lol


----------



## Smidge

how long would you leave it before phoning the midwife for reduced movments? i have not felt baby since i got up at around 8 which is really unusual as she is normally quite active when i first wake up


----------



## Windmills

I wouldn't leave it any longer Smidge, if you haven't felt anything I'd phone now xxx


----------



## Windmills

Oh Amy I'm jealous you're going to the zoo! I love it, can't wait til we can take the baby :) 
I wonder how hope&faith and CG are getting on?!
Good news for me, my bp has stayed at 140/90, which is only borderline high, and still only on a trace of protein :) so looks like I might just be getting weird symptoms! :)


----------



## abz

i would ring if you are worried smidge.

glad you are feeling better about things katie :)

good to hear from you jo :) take it easy!!

i have been invited over to a friend's this aft at 3. since i have yet to make it past the bathroom and have no idea how i would get down the stairs, let alone back up, i don't think i'll be going. shame though as i haven't seen the folk going for a while :( we'll see i suppose.

abz xx


----------



## modo

*Smidge* I would go now. Good luck hon!

*Katie* glad to hear your bp has improved

*Chikadee* your baby is so cute!

*abz *have fun at your friend's. 

I am meeting a friend of mine for lunch at 4.30pm after my monitoring appointment at 3pm.


----------



## Mrs A

Congrats girlies xxx


----------



## Janny Wanny

hey all how it going?


----------



## modo

I'm back from my appointment and it went well :)

Baby's heartbeat was found quickly but he was sleeping initially. After about 20 mins I drank some water and he woke and started moving - - it was great! They invited me to come back in tomorrow. Fulham Rd is going to closed from 6am to 6pm tomorrow for a Chelsea FC event so I will go in at about 7pm.

I still have an appointment with my consultant on Monday at 4.30pm to decide if I am going to be induced next Friday, so I will let you all know how it goes!

Thanks for reading girls you have all saved my sanity!


----------



## abz

so glad it went well. great that they are letting you go back tomorrow too :D

abz xx


----------



## maybebaby3

modo glad they are keeping an eye on u!

where is h&f?!!! i cant believe that every1 is giving birth b4 me!!

i had a trace this morning and all was ok after a while. they were worried at 1st as baby wasnt moving but they moved me onto my side and gave me water and he woke up. they are happy 4 me 2 stay at home til monday - induction :yipee::dance::happydance: though i am not looking forward 2 the whole induction process!!!


----------



## abz

ooh, good luck for monday honey. you might go before then. you never know :)

abz xx


----------



## Wellington

Maybebaby: Maybe baby is just teasing and will make an appearance just before the induction... seeing as there is now an official eviction plan in place!

Fingers crossed something happens before then!


----------



## insomnimama

Am in LOOOOOOOOVE with my OH right now. He has just taken the two boys out to do something kid-related so I can have a bubble bath and a nice nap. :cloud9:


----------



## abz

oh that sounds lovely :) :) enjoy it :D


----------



## modo

What a nice OH :)


----------



## muddles

Congratulations *Kirsti* just saw on another thread you have had your baby and that in keeping with us May mummies it was a speedy labour!

Congratulations to *ginab* as well.


----------



## modo

Muddles I found two missing May Mummies

Kitten.K Naveen Boy April 29th 7lbs 3oz 
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/321789-had-my-little-boy.html

Hen __________ Girl 7th May 
https://www.babyandbump.com/breastfeeding/327436-please-tell-me-gets-easier.html


----------



## daisyfflur

Hi-feeling quite sorry for myself. I had my I induction booked for this morning so was awake by 4:30am. Finished getting ready and my waters broke at 7am. They went ahead with the induction, 1cm dilated before the first gel but was that on Wednesday. Had tightenings most of the day but bearable but the leaking water is just annoying. Checked again at 6pm, still 1cm dilated. Jesus wept. Will be checked at midnight and be given either the final gel, a stretch and sweep, break more waters, an IV or taken down to the delivery suite (can't see that happening!). I'd honestly like a c-section at this point in time. I'm tired, I'm leaking, I'm soul destroyed that i've made no progress in the 16 hours since my waters broke. Gutted.

And to top it off I sent my OH home as visiting finishes at 8pm. Someone elses OH is still here and is snoring. I can't stand snoring. How selfish!


----------



## Windmills

:hugs: :hugs: I hope things start moving for you soon, that must be horrible xxx


----------



## daisyfflur

Me too :(


----------



## insomnimama

Awww Daisy.... Am so sorry. Are you able to walk around? At least you could get away from Mr. Snorer over there. :hugs:


----------



## daisyfflur

No walking yet, still on the monitor until 1am, then will be checked hourly until 7am. Desperately need a wee too. I have my iPod on to block out the noise. Updated dilation, a finger and a half, nice... So I guess that equates to a whole 1.5cm. On the upside I have had three lovely midwives.


----------



## laney_1981

Daisyflur

hang in there I just went thro the same process from mon to Thurs last week and needed a c section at the end as only got to 3cm then Matthews heart rate dropped.

I hope u managed to get down to labour suite today and have ur baby

good luck


----------



## modo

I woke up at 3 am and my stupid rash has spread down my thighs and now my arms are starting to itch. The anti-histamines have clearly stopped working. 

I am starting to actually hope for an induction and the end of this misery :cry:

I HATE PUPPP!


----------



## Widger

Daisyflurr - Hope things have progressed for you.

Congrats on yet more May mummies. 

I'm getting a little impatient already and know that I could still have 3.5 weeks to go :haha: Suppose that is the problem of being an end of May mum2be..... could end up in June. Woke up really early this morning as can't stop dreaming about going into labour arrgghhh! 

Hope rash has eased up for you Modo.


----------



## Smidge

hi just to let you all know i went to the birth centre yesterday as i had felt no movement baby is fine just a cheeky madam! good news is she is no longer back to back, my crawling round like a loon has paid off and she is also now fully engaged


----------



## Windmills

That's fab news smidge :)
I wonder how h&f and cg are doing? Hoping they both have their babies now! :wohoo:


----------



## Smidge

i know i looged on first thing this morning to see if there was any knews


----------



## maybebaby3

no news on CG or H&f? hope things are going well 4 them!

daisy - hope induction speeds up!

smidge great news that baby is in good position. mine has decided 2 turn back 2 back at the last mo. so annoying!!! this baby is enjoying messing me around!!! oh well he has 2 come out 2moro with the induction. have 2 b at hospital at 8.30am. will be going in on my own so a bit scary. :wacko:


----------



## Smidge

i pray for spontaneous labour for you! but at least the end is in sight i still feel like i could be just short of another 3 weeks for me yet


----------



## Windmills

Eek, good luck tomorrow maybebaby! Hope your stubborn little man doesn't keep you waiting too much longer :) this may be a silly question, but is there a time difference in Gibraltar? xx


----------



## L-C

haven't read all your posts yet but 48 may babies - that's amzing. can you make my little man, Will the 48th. after an eventful labour he was born by forceps on thursday 13th, we came home friday. he weighed 8lb exactly and is absolutely gorgeous, i love him to bits, it was worth every second of it. will try and get on and read the posts properly soon xxxx


----------



## fifie123

Hey just to say I had my baby girl emily on may the third weighing 7 pound 7 xxx


----------



## modo

Congratulations *L-C* you must be so happy :happydance:

Congratulations to you too *Fifi*!

Good luck tomorrow *MaybeBaybe* :hugs:

Great news that the baby is fully engaged *Smidge*!


----------



## modo

I have the Baby K Moses Basket from Mothercare
https://www.madeformums.com/uploads/images/medium/9702.jpg

I recently washed the bedding it came with and as I was putting it back on I noticed a tag that says something like "if intended for overnight use the bedding should be replaced." I have to say I am pretty annoyed by this as I obviously bought this basket for overnight use!

I have some fitted sheets and cellular blankets to use but I cant seem to find anything like the polka dot bedding of the inside of the basket (I don't even know what its called). 

Do you ladies have any advice? Do you know what the polka dot bedding is called? Where I can get a replacement from?


----------



## emera35

Modo, lovely moses basket by the way! And with regards to the bedding, did it come with a little blanket thing (like a mini duvet) ? As mine said exactly the same thing, but when i called them they said it applied to the loose bedding supplied and not the basket cover itself. So i have a little duvet type thing spare, i use blankets at night and i've kept the duvet for covering him in his carseat as its about the right size and fine for when he is supervised. Hope that's helpful?

Huge congratulations again to all you new Mummies!

I rarely get time to post here these days, but i've been lurking about, watching for when you all have your babies, I feel a little thrill everytime i see a new announcement! :happydance::cloud9::happydance:

Rohan is growing so fast, I can't believe its 5 weeks now, he's so different already! Its so true what they say, just enjoy every second, I find i'm already missing those first few days when he was so tiny :)

I gave a bag full of the premature babygros and vests i had for him to the premature baby unit here on friday, nice to be able to do, but i felt a tiny bit sad saying goodbye to those outfits. He's already filling out his newborn stuff now!
I felt sure he smiled at me a little bit this morning when i was shaking his new soft rattle at him, but i think its more likely he was doing a fart :haha::haha: Either way it was a cute face :D We also finished the nursery finally these last few days, i just can't resist showing you a couple of pictures!

Hope you are all keeping well, and huge big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you all!

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Rohan/Picture243.jpg
https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Rohan/Picture246.jpg
https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Rohan/Picture247.jpg


----------



## lili24

Modo I do think the bedding that comes with moses baskets is just for show really. Mine is from M&P and it came with a little quilt? I wouldn't use that with a newborn. I'm going to use moses basket sized cellular blankets for sleeping. I haven't seen any polka dot though.. Mine are all white and pink :shrug: 

That's a gorgeous moses basket too xxx


----------



## abz

good luck daisy honey. i hope things have gone better for you today. and modo. i really hope your itching goes down a bit :(

continuing good luck to those in labour or having been induced.

maybe. good luck for tomorrow.

and if i've missed anyone i'm sorry. my brain is like a sieve :S

my pelvis is doing better today. i can manage the stairs and chunter about a bit. still think going to the supermarket is beyond me so we're down to tuna sandwiches for everything i think, ha. it's all we have left in :D


----------



## Frufru

Hi Ladies :wave:

Cactusgirl sent me a text this morning to say that following her waters breaking on Friday at 2am that she thinks she is now having contractions. She is currently waiting it out to see if they get stronger and more regular before calling her MW. So hopefully she is still on track for her homebirth.

Go CG!!!!


----------



## Frufru

Cor little Joni is keeping me busy at the moment so I don't get much time to come on here at the moment so apologies that I have not responded to everyones posts :blush:


I had a really good BF session with Joni this morning - she is still not able to BF fully, but her latch is improving loads and she actually sucks the breast now rather than just licking the nipple :haha: I still think we are at least several weeks away from BF fully if not a month or more but I really have high hopes that we will get there and my MW seems to agree which is also really encouraging :mrgreen:

Abz - internet shopping with home delivery is your new best friend!!!!


----------



## muddles

modo said:


> Muddles I found two missing May Mummies
> 
> Kitten.K Naveen Boy April 29th 7lbs 3oz
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/321789-had-my-little-boy.html
> 
> Hen __________ Girl 7th May
> https://www.babyandbump.com/breastfeeding/327436-please-tell-me-gets-easier.html

Thank you will update page 1! I thought I had probably missed some as it is hard to keep on top of it all now my baby is here.

Congratulations to *Kitten.K*, *Hen*, *L-C* and *fifie123*! 

*Emera* your nursery looks lovely and how cute is your avatar picture.


----------



## Windmills

The Moses basket thing- mine came with a quilt in too, it's the Please Look After Me one from Mothercare. I've just bought cream/beige flat sheets and cellular blankets to use in it :) I've just been out to buy pink blankets for my crib, it looks fab :) I put a pic on my fb last night when I finished it but still not bothered going on my laptop so I can make you all look too :lol:


----------



## lili24

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO just found it, it's gorgeous! Even nicer than the other one!! xx


----------



## Windmills

Thanks! :) I love it, I keep looking at it going AWW!


----------



## modo

Thank you girls for the replies about my moses basket! So they just mean the little blanket that came with it? Cool! 

*Frufru* thanks for the update on CG :)

Not a problem *Muddles* I was up anyway because I was so itchy. My stomach looks scary to be frank - - it all red :(

Anyway, going over to my Mom's my Grandma is taking us to lunch! Should be fun and I will try not to be too grumpy. I will be going to the hospital tonight to monitor the baby's heartbeat at around 7pm.

Take care all you lovely ladies and enjoy your Sunday :hugs:


----------



## A3my

Hello people!

no news from *H&F* then? Thanks for the update on CG *Frufru* :hugs:

*abz* - glad you are a little more mobile, enjoy the tuna :winkwink:

*Smidge* - well done for getting checked out, glad LO is moving well xx

*Daisy* - really hope things get going, hang in there :hugs: xxx

*L-C and fifie123* - congratulations :hugs::flower::baby:

*Modo* - lovely moses basket

*Katie* - I want to look at my moses basket all set up but its in the loft still :blush: might get it down today :haha:

well we had a lovely day yesterday. trying to have a BBQ today but it started spitting with rain as soon as we lit it :dohh: I am due tomorrow but it doesnt seem real. I think its becasue I know he'll be late and because *Katie* has booked to go next :winkwink::haha::hugs: xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Afternoon ladies!

Lots of posts to catch up on....and congrats to the new May mummies!!

Just to let you know that Chloe Ava Lomas arrived yesterday at 9.35pm weighing 6lb 7oz :cloud9:

Home from hospital already!! :)

Will pop back and catch up and post some pics and a brief birth story a little later!

Fingers crossed for CG!! :)


----------



## Windmills

Oh my God, congratulations Rachel!! I wish I could pretend I'm not jealous but :nope:
so pleased for you though, and I love her name :kiss: can't wait to hear all about it! xxx


----------



## Windmills

Oh and Amy, I'll allow you to give birth before me because you're due tomorrow.. I definitely didn't give permission to PG though :lol:


----------



## insomnimama

Yay PG!!! And congratulations :crib:


----------



## abz

Congratulations PG!! :D :D


----------



## A3my

Pussy Galore said:


> Afternoon ladies!
> 
> Just to let you know that Chloe Ava Lomas arrived yesterday at 9.35pm weighing 6lb 7oz :cloud9:

Spooky!! I had a funny feeling about you!! Congratulations, beautiful name xxxxxxxx :hugs:

*Katie* - you do realise the more of these cheeky ladies come early, the more likely we are to go over :hissy: :hissy:


----------



## Windmills

I know Amy! It's just not fair! 
The rest of you have to wait until me and Amy are in labour now :lol:


----------



## disneybride

Just a quick update between feeds, nappy changes and naps, to let you know that my little man, Caleb Joseph, was born at 6:09 on the 13th (5 days late) weighing in at a modest 8lbs and 1/2 an ounce (after every midwife had told me to expect a 9 to 10 pounder!!) :baby::cloud9:


----------



## A3my

Windmills said:


> I know Amy! It's just not fair!
> The rest of you have to wait until me and Amy are in labour now :lol:

haha! :rofl: yeah :trouble: ;)

congratulations *disneybride*! 8lbs isnt modest though! its a good weight, just less eye watering than what was predicted :hugs::flower: xx


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations disneybride xx


----------



## Windmills

Ooh, has anyone's baby actually come on their due date yet..? Maybe it'll be you tomorrow amy!!


----------



## A3my

:hissy: I just know it wont happen, I've had no twinges, no nothing :cry: my manager at work is the only person I know who had both her babies on their due date, she said its becasue she likes to stick to deadlines :dohh: groan..


----------



## Windmills

:lol: my mum had me 10 days early and my brother and sister on their due dates! How jealous am I?!
I've just seen a lady due the same day as me has posted a thread about her waters breaking :hissy:


----------



## LogansMama

Oh girls... I feel your pain!! I hope those babies come soon for you all!!


----------



## rach2010

Windmills said:


> :lol: my mum had me 10 days early and my brother and sister on their due dates! How jealous am I?!
> I've just seen a lady due the same day as me has posted a thread about her waters breaking :hissy:


i feel your pain!!!! were due the same day :cry:


----------



## insomnimama

Windmills.... I know this sucks. A LOT. But you still haven't reached your due date! There's plenty of time, trust me. :hugs:


----------



## Windmills

I know, still impatient though.. I don't think I'd be this bad, but it's a combination of being on here, being on my own all day, and the millions of people asking if she's here yet!


----------



## insomnimama

All right: Get off the internets! :rofl:


----------



## Windmills

:rofl: I always try but my phone is magnetically attracted to my hand! And then I end up on here!


----------



## A3my

Windmills said:


> I know, still impatient though.. I don't think I'd be this bad, but it's a combination of being on here, being on my own all day, and the millions of people asking if she's here yet!

I think its becasue so many May ladies have already popped, it feels like we should have our babies already. plus its really getting quiet on this thread :cry: 

I wonder how *CG and H&F* are!?! x


----------



## A3my

*Insomnimama* - are you getting excited about your C-section? less than 2 weeks to go! :D


----------



## Windmills

A3my said:


> I wonder how *CG and H&F* are!?! x

me too! I've got h&f on facebook but she never updates it :lol: I hope cg is in proper labour now so she gets her homebirth!


----------



## insomnimama

Wow any minute for you now Amy! :hugs: 

I'll be honest, I'm scared of having 3 kids. I'll be starting a new career, my OH is underemployed & will need to find completely new work when the summer is over. I don't feel in too much of a hurry :rofl: I love her very much, and will undoubtedly love her even more after she's born, but truth be told I'm not THAT uncomfortable and life seems easier with her on the inside :rofl: I'm sure we'll scale this hurdle- we've scaled others before, but I'm too afraid of the unknowns in my life to want to speed them up any. 

So I'll direct all my "wishing this baby out" energy toward the two of you :flower:


----------



## maybebaby3

congrats PG and all the other new mummies!

katie in gibraltar we are an hour ahead of the uk, like spain.

a3my - hope u go in2 labour on your due date!!!

CG and H&F - i hope u have your babies by now!!!

well this is probably my last post b4 my induction 2moro. OH is coming with me at 8.30 so that is reassuring!!! hopefully my baby will be born 2moro or at the worst tuesday!!! please keep your fingers crossed that i dont end up with a section (my nightmare at the mo, tho i'm sure that it's not that bad!) the hospital has no internet access so sarahwoo will update you when something happens! hope 2 come on here in a few days and find that some more of u have popped (especially katie and smidge!!!)


----------



## A3my

doh! *H&F* must be in the throws of things then. Yeah I hope *CG* is contracting like a godden :haha:

Kerry got me a lovely bottle of bubbly for our anniversary, cant wait to pop it open when LO is here and have a glass with a platefull of camembert, brie, stilton and all the other cheese I miss :munch:


----------



## A3my

maybebaby3 said:


> well this is probably my last post b4 my induction 2moro. OH is coming with me at 8.30 so that is reassuring!!! hopefully my baby will be born 2moro or at the worst tuesday!!! please keep your fingers crossed that i dont end up with a section (my nightmare at the mo, tho i'm sure that it's not that bad!) the hospital has no internet access so sarahwoo will update you when something happens! hope 2 come on here in a few days and find that some more of u have popped (especially katie and smidge!!!)

good luck for tomorrow :hugs: :dust:

Very excited for you, you can do it. keep pacing and pushing  so pleased OH is going with you, I hope it brings you both closer together :hugs: cant wait to see photos xxxxx


----------



## A3my

insomnimama said:


> Wow any minute for you now Amy! :hugs:
> 
> I'll be honest, I'm scared of having 3 kids. I'll be starting a new career, my OH is underemployed & will need to find completely new work when the summer is over. I don't feel in too much of a hurry :rofl: I love her very much, and will undoubtedly love her even more after she's born, but truth be told I'm not THAT uncomfortable and life seems easier with her on the inside :rofl: I'm sure we'll scale this hurdle- we've scaled others before, but I'm too afraid of the unknowns in my life to want to speed them up any.
> 
> So I'll direct all my "wishing this baby out" energy toward the two of you :flower:

I missed your post. This is my third child too and I have the same fears, especially as there is quite an age gap between children. Our life was just settling down after a number of hurdles when I fell pregnant. I'm sure you'll be fine just as I a sure we will be, I totally understand though and I know I will go into shock when I do go into labour, just becasue it makes it real. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Windmills

Good luck tomorrow maybebaby, I hope it's quick and easy and little Owen is with you as soon as possible xxxx


----------



## insomnimama

Good luck MB!!! :happydance:


----------



## muddles

Congrats *Pussygalore*, *disneybride*


----------



## daisyfflur

I had my baby late last night (on her due date). I had 3 (failed) prostin gels On Saturday and then worked through the syntocin drip on Sunday which at the end hurt like buggary. They checked me only to find that 6 hrs later I was still only 3-4cm dilated. I was given an epidural which was a life saver. They checked at 10pm and I was no further along so I had failed to dilate and they did a c-section. Here I am, totally in love and blissfully happy! Olivia Daisy Ann, 7lbs 8oz born at 11:35pm.


----------



## Pussy Galore

Congrats daisyfflur!! :happydance:

Any news from CG yet?

Good luck maybebaby!! :)


----------



## modo

Congratulations daisyfflur :happydance::happydance:

Good luck Maybebaby!


----------



## Smidge

good luck maybebaby and congrats all new may mummies


----------



## A3my

Morning, lovely sunny day! :coolio:

congratulations *daisyfflur* - another lovely name :flower::flower:

My first official day of maternity leave today (and my due date) :haha: and I am _bored_ :roll:!!!! I've done a H&F and written a list of things to do.

People are just starting to ask where the baby is, clearly still in my tummy but thanks for making me feel fat :haha:

Watching Jeremy Kyle, jeez people are gross xx


----------



## maybebaby3

went in2 hospital at 8.30 and had 1st prostin. then surprisingly the mw said we could go home as we live across the road. i have 2 go in at 2 again and then i imagine i will be kept in so will not be able to come on here until after the birth. cervix was soft and she was able to stretch it 2 2cm so she did another sweep when she put in the pessary.

daisy - congrats on the birth of your LO xxx

thank you all 4 your well wishes 4 2day. hopefully my LO will be here soon, though have been warned t could be tue or even wed :wacko:


----------



## maybebaby3

amy rest up and enjoy your mat leave :hugs:


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations daisyfflur! xxx
amy- you're mad woman. How can you be bored on your first day off? :lol:
and happy due date :kiss: today is the day loads of people swperatle predicted for me to go into labour, it was creepy, but it hasn't happened an no signs so I suppose that strange as it was, it really was just guesses! 
Sounds like good news so far maybebaby :) get running up and downstairs, try and speed him up on his way :lol: xxxx


----------



## A3my

go *Maybebaby* :hugs: up and down the stairs like katie says :winkwink:

Tuesday or wednesday wont be so bad, at least the end is in sight xxxxxxx

*Katie* - I think I am mental too :wacko: I'm rubbish at chilling! I feel like I should be doing something :dohh: 

I've got earache from jezza kyle now!


----------



## maybebaby3

at the moment i'm waching discovery home and health baby time. i should sleep really i guess as i hardly slept a wink last night, maybe about 2hrs as i was so nervous but am still really agitated with the whole induction process! have had a few periody type pains but nothing much else. i am hoping that the 2nd pessary will have some effect! if not that's it til 2moro and then they will give 2 more pessaries 2moro and if nothing happens after that on wednesday it's the drip and breaking waters. seems like a really long drawn out process 2 me :wacko:


----------



## Windmills

I hate Jeremy Kyle, my sister belongs on there though :lol:
urgh I've come back to bed, I feel like I haven't even slept!


----------



## maybebaby3

amy relax whilst u can!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

u rest up 2 katie. have u stopped cleaning like a mad woman yet?


----------



## insomnimama

Good luck Maybe! :hugs:


----------



## Janny Wanny

wow all these new mums :)

morning all how it goin?


----------



## jolou

christ i go offline for the weekend and find more babies born! :D

biggg congrats to you all!!!

pussy galore, your LO is absolutely lovely! I've been having a nosey at the pics!

today is my first day on my own now mark is back at work.. i sat here this morning wondering what to do with myself. Im still under strict orders not to push myself because i am still feeling the odd pain from that silly heamatoma but at least its getting better. Who would have thought I would miss being able to hoover and do more than just the dishes and make bottles up lol, im contemplating getting the ironing board out just to catch up on some of sophies and harrisons things... god forbid mark actually irons more than whats needed lol.

hope your all well and good luck maybebaby!!


----------



## maybebaby3

dont push yourself 2 hard jolou!


----------



## jolou

and whooo is watching jeremy kyle! stop that this instant lol i cant stand it anymore i now watch the wright stuff instead... well its on in the background, couldnt tell you whats been said lol


----------



## jolou

i wont push myself dont worry, i only ever iron sitting down on the sofa anyway nowadays lol, been doing that since i was 4 months pregnant lol


----------



## maybebaby3

haha i thought i was the only 1 that did that :haha:


----------



## Windmills

Maybebaby, I think I'm just a crank who likes to clean :rofl: not even sure it's pregnancy related anymore! I've got my sights set on scrubbing the grout in the kitchen today, not sure how likely that is though because I feel rubbish just now :( 
I've never thought of doing the ironing sitting down, I thinkbid burn myself though! I've got a nasty scar on my leg from ironing my hair in the days before everyone had hair straighteners :lol: and I don't want any more!


----------



## A3my

hehe *Katie*, I know its the worst program ever. I cant help myelf sometimes though:blush: go back to sleep lady! 

*Jolou* - hope it goes OK today without Mark, :haha: I've never thought of ironing sitting!! That genius!! :thumbup:


----------



## maybebaby3

going 2 go and rest a bit now. maybe will get on again b4 going 2 hospital. if not i hope that next time i come on u have had your babies katie and amy!!! :hugs:


----------



## A3my

maybebaby3 said:


> going 2 go and rest a bit now. maybe will get on again b4 going 2 hospital. if not i hope that next time i come on u have had your babies katie and amy!!! :hugs:

hehe, for me that would be a miracle. No you well and truely deserve to be the next baby popper *Maybebaby* :hugs: get some rest xxxxxxxx


----------



## Frufru

Morning all :hi:

*Muddles* - I just wanted to say thank you for keeping the May mummies list updated :hugs: I know it can't be easy keeping up with it now Oliver is here.

*Modo* - hope your monitoring was all ok last night and that your PUPP has not got any worse.

*PG* - :happydance: congratulations on the safe arrival of Chloe :hugs:

And congratulations to *disneybride* also :yipee: and *Daisyfflur* :wohoo:

*Insomnimama* you are such a lovely lady sending Amy & Katie your labour love :hugs:

*Maybebaby* I will be thinking of you today and wish you a speedy, effective induction with as few interventions as possible.

*Amy* - ooooooohhhh cheese Mmmmmmmmm. I have not had my stinky post-pregnancy cheeseboard yet but am very much looking forward to it :mrgreen: I have eaten a shed-load of pate though which has been lush.

As for the lovely *Cactusgirl*, I had a text late last night to say that she thinks her contractions were getting stronger but they were still manageable so she was going to turn in and try and get some rest while she still could. I have had no further news since then. I really hope she is progressing so that she gets her homebirth, however if she does have to go into hospital I know she will be just fine - as CG said to me when I ended up going to hospital as my labour with Joni was premature 'homebirth is a state of mind' :winkwink: Hopefully I have not heard anything as she is in the throws of established labour!!!! I will let you guys know when I hear anything further.

As for me I amdoing ok - bit tired but otherwise fine. Between expressing and feeding, changing and soothing Joni i managed to get about an hour and a half kip last night - Hubby usually shares the feeding changing and soothing of the Joni-lady but it is his first day back at work today so I wanted him to get a good nights rest so let him sleep through.

Of course *now* I am wide-awake and can't fall sleep Joni has been as good as gold and is fast asleep :dohh: Last night when she as sleeping she continuously made little growling noises which, while super-cute, tend to keep her Momma from falling asleep :rolleyes: Hopefully she will have another couple of naps like this today and I will be able to get my head down later. Failing that when Hubby is home tonight I will go to bed in the early evening :winkwink:

Just off to prepare a spag bol to pop in the slow cooker for tonights dinner, hang the washing out and I must fill out the notification of birth form for my work so that can be sent off -reckon I will just about be able to get that all done before Joni wakes up for her next feed :thumbup:

Have a lovely day everyone xx


----------



## Frufru

Just seen loads more posts while I have been typing.

Jo - please take it easy. As for the ironing, I am not generally a religious person, howeve, I am pretty sure that if I do have a religion it is against my beliefs to iron :rofl:

Jeremy Kyle urrgh - I can't stand watching it as it hurts my neck from all the wincing I do :haha: I generally wait to turn on the telly until after 1pm when I watch Neighbours and Dr Quinn Medicine Woman :winkwink:

Right the chores are calling me!


----------



## jolou

oh frufru u just reminded me i need to phone up about child benefit and tax credits! now harrison is all legalised and registered i must do it this week!

fingers crossed CG is very busy in established labour!


----------



## maybebaby3

still here girls. i cant sleep!!! so excited/nervous. have had some period cramp contrctions but nothing very strong or long so still a long way 2 go. watching crappy tv 2 keep my mind off things. our flat is small so there's nowhere i can walk 2 really so am conserving my energy 4 when i really need it!!! I so hope baby puts in an appearance 2day or at he lates 2moro!!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - well Amy Eleanor arrived on the 15th at 12.37pm - ina bit of a hurry. She is gorgeous ... has been my first chance to get on the computer and typing over a feeding baby. I will write my birth story later. 

hope everyone is ok im keeping an eye on you.


----------



## jolou

yay big congrats hope&faith!!

and keep resting maybebaby, your gonna need it! fingers crossed something happens soon x


----------



## maybebaby3

congrats h&f :happydance::dance::yipee: cant wait 2 c pics!!!


----------



## Widger

Feeling sick after eating a whole pineapple, things we do to kick start labour eh :rofl:
My little one has been wriggling around quite a bit which doesn't give me much hope that it is keen to make an exit. Don't babies tend to get a little quiet before DDay??


Frufru - Sounds like things are going really well. Still can't believe you've had your baby already. Hope you get some sleep at some point today xx

Congrats to all the new mums - H&F, PussyG, Daisyflurr etc xxxx

Maybebaby - Good luck weith your induction xx

Hope Cactusgirl is in full labour now xx

A3my - Amazing isn't it how many texts/calls etc you get from people wanting to know what is going on. Make the most of being off work


----------



## maybebaby3

widger - good luck kickstarting labour! nothing worked 4 me :dohh:


----------



## Smidge

congrats h&f!


----------



## Widger

I've got a feeling nothing will happen for me too. I've got a really active baby in there still and no signs of it settling down and engaging :haha:

Good luck today xx


----------



## Smidge

i have been eating spicy food non stop to try and bring things on have not tried pineapple yet


----------



## abz

congrats disneybride :D

congratulations daisy :D

congrats hope :D 

and congratulations to anyone i may have missed. i can't keep up :S

hope CG is going well if she isn't done already :)

ooh maybe. how exciting that you are going to meet your bump soon :D thinking of you. good luck!!

good to hear from you jo :D ironing? what's that? :D

katie... how on earth did you scar you leg ironing your hair?? aren't they at opposite ends of your body?? :D

well i'm 39 weeks today. time is flying by!! i really want to meet my little girl and stop all this pelvic pain nonsense, but the actual being pregnant bit i don't mind too much :) i may have changed my mind about that in another week of course. i'm going insane!! can't get around the house without difficulty, can't go out the house unless absolutely necessary, have read about 25-30 books in the last couple of weeks, have watched almost three seasons of buffy and have been playing world of warcraft... no wonder really :S

abz xx


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations h&f, so so pleased for you. I bet she's gorgeous, looking forward to seeing pics xxx


----------



## jolou

haha abz you sound like me when i was coming to the end of my pregnancy with sophie! i think i managed to finish a game on the xbox before my OH waiting for her to arrive lol.

well so far i havent moved, except to move harrison from his bouncer to his moses basket for a sleep, im trying to keep him awake more in the day so he goes down easier at night, currently he is wide awake from 9pm till midnight the little stop out, so on advice from the HV he now has a little session in his bouncer after being fed and changed. lets see if it works, its easier for me to get into a routine now marks gone to work.


----------



## muddles

Frufru said:


> Morning all :hi:
> 
> *Muddles* - I just wanted to say thank you for keeping the May mummies list updated :hugs: I know it can't be easy keeping up with it now Oliver is here.
> 
> As for me I amdoing ok - bit tired but otherwise fine. Between expressing and feeding, changing and soothing Joni i managed to get about an hour and a half kip last night - Hubby usually shares the feeding changing and soothing of the Joni-lady but it is his first day back at work today so I wanted him to get a good nights rest so let him sleep through.
> 
> Of course *now* I am wide-awake and can't fall sleep Joni has been as good as gold and is fast asleep :dohh: Last night when she as sleeping she continuously made little growling noises which, while super-cute, tend to keep her Momma from falling asleep :rolleyes: Hopefully she will have another couple of naps like this today and I will be able to get my head down later. Failing that when Hubby is home tonight I will go to bed in the early evening :winkwink:
> 
> Just off to prepare a spag bol to pop in the slow cooker for tonights dinner, hang the washing out and I must fill out the notification of birth form for my work so that can be sent off -reckon I will just about be able to get that all done before Joni wakes up for her next feed :thumbup:
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone xx

That's ok. I have been lucky that Oliver has been sleeping in 3-4 hour blocks (really hopping that lasts!) so been keeping up to date on here, doing washing etc when I can. 

Hope Joni lets you get all your bits done and lets you have a little power nap too! Oliver does the growling and grunting noises too, which are usually followed by super loud farts! What a charmer and such a boy too. I swear he looks quite proud of himself after doing them too! :lol:


----------



## jolou

ha muddles harrison is the same once he has passed some wind or done a poo, he looks ever so proud! especially last night.. i just changed his nappy and put a clean one on, as soon as i had fastened it he decided to do a lovely poo and i swear he bloomin smirked lol


----------



## muddles

Congratulations *daisyfflur*

Congratulations *hope&faith09* and well done on keeping the quick birth trend! :lol: 

*jolou* we filled in the form online for child benefit then printed it out but haven't done the tax credits yet, sure we aren't eligible for them unfortunately. Oh and at least you got the nappy on before he filled it, Oliver seems to like to wait until you have just cleaned him up then he wees everywhere or poops on the towel! :lol:


----------



## jolou

you might aswel try the tax credits muddles, u dont know unless u claim, i didnt think we would get much for sophie but we get about £50 a month. we dont get the working tax credits tho cos mark earns too much. there was ment to be a form for me to fill in when i got the bounty pack from the hospital but i think i threw it out.. doh! il probably fill it in online then get mark to bring down the printer or get him to print it at work.

as for the weeing... oh i panicked the first time and tried to stop it spouting over by holding my hand in the way... you think i would have learnt my lesson.. nope he then did it twice when i was holding him in my nighty.. nice of him huh lol


----------



## muddles

jolou said:


> you might aswel try the tax credits muddles, u dont know unless u claim, i didnt think we would get much for sophie but we get about £50 a month. we dont get the working tax credits tho cos mark earns too much. there was ment to be a form for me to fill in when i got the bounty pack from the hospital but i think i threw it out.. doh! il probably fill it in online then get mark to bring down the printer or get him to print it at work.
> 
> as for the weeing... oh i panicked the first time and tried to stop it spouting over by holding my hand in the way... you think i would have learnt my lesson.. nope he then did it twice when i was holding him in my nighty.. nice of him huh lol

:lol: at the trying to catch the wee with your hand....I have also tried that, hmmmm as if that was ever going to happen! 

I suppose we have nothing to lose by applying for them any money we get will be of use! I didn't get my bounty pack after having Oliver as I didn't go up to the maternity ward, i went home from labour ward. Midwife who came to visit us at home said it wasn't really worth it anyway and that the only thing i needed was the child benefit form which she said I could do online. 

Here is the link for it:

https://www.hmrc.gov.uk/forms/ch2-online-stubb.htm


----------



## jolou

the only thing i found useful in the pack was a spare nappy and some fairy non-bio stuff lol and a voucher for a weaning pack from sainsburys when bubs is about to start weaning.. probably full of rubbish again but oh well!

well that was the easiest claim i have ever done! just phoned to ask for a form to do a change of circumstances for the child tax credits, thinking id have to fill in loads again, ooo nooo it was all done on the phone! just have to wait for it in the post with the new amount.


----------



## A3my

:flower:Congratulations *H&F*:flower: cant wait to see pics xxx

*maybebaby* - when do you have to go back to the hospital? you probably said but I have sieve brain! :dohh:

*widger* - my LO has been quiet for 3 days, I hadnt heard it meant labour was coming! i will have jinxed that if it was true, I seem to live by sods law :haha:

*abz* - congrats on 39 weeks! wow giving birth is going to literally change your life isnt it! I cant imagine being stuck indoors :hugs: 25 books is ultra impressive :thumbup:

Well I cleaned my bedroom and the bathroom, put the washing out - the heavens opened 10 mins later so brought the lot back in :growlmad: I have an exercise ball somewhere. I am thinking of going on a hunt for it! x


----------



## abz

hope all is going well for you maybebaby :)


----------



## Frufru

CG texted me about 1pm to say that her MW has just been and she is being transferred to hospital to be induced as her labour has not really got going since her waters went on Friday morning.

Understandably she is gutted as she was hoping for a home birth but she is trying to stay positive and do everything she can to achieve a birth experience she is happy with given the circumstances.


Hopefully it won't be long now until little Che makes his entry into the big wide world :mrgreen:


----------



## Frufru

Congratulations on the safe arrival of Eleanor *H&F* :hugs:

*Jo* - you are so organised soting your CHB and TC out already. Hubby and I still can't decide on a middle name let alone register Joni :dohh: I too have a wide-awake LO. She generally feeds every 2.5-3 hours and can quite easily be awake the whole time inbetween feeds during the day and night :shock: She is also a big fan of waiting until you have changed her nappy before pooping - but then thats if you are lucky, if you are unlucky she projectile poops at you when you are mid-change with the nappy off. Thankfully she generally saves the projectile poo for daddy - he takes waaaay to long to change her :dohh:

*Maybebaby* - sounds like things may be starting for you, I shall keep my fingers crossed that Owen arrives today or early tommorrow for you.

*Widger* - Oh you lucky thing eating a whole pineapple, I absolutely love them :mrgreen: I too find it hard to believe Joni is already here - that is if I could not hear her growling in her sleep in the other room. I am just expressing and hopefully by the time I have finished she will have settled and I can nap :thumbup:

*Smidge* - I think it is only fresh pineapple that is supposed to work - good luck!

*Abz* - I had PGP too, though not as bad as yours and it has more-or-less cleared right up now. Hopefully you will get back to normal asap once your little lady is here. Books, TV and WoW - sounds like the pre-baby mat leave I wanted and never had :haha:

*Muddles* - Yep Joni's grunting is often followed by really loud farts also. The other day hubby was holding her and she did such a loud and violent fart (he says it vibrated along his whole arm) that it actually made him jump and call out which in turn made Joni jump out of her skin :rofl: It was a total comedy moment :mrgreen: Almost as good as the time she managed to wee on the carpet and daddies jeans in one go :haha:

*Amy* that sucks about the washing :nope: I hate it when that happens. The exercise ball is a great idea :thumbup: I planned to use a ball during my labour but what with Joni arriving super early we totally forgot to take mine to the hosp. They did hae a ball in the del suite but it was far too small, I asked the MW if there was another bigger one Icould swap it for and she found one about 20 mins later but then within 5 mind of the new ball arriving I was fully dilated, ready to push and the ball sat redundant in the corner :dohh:

Right - here goes my nap attempt :sleep: lets see if Joni wants to cooperate :winkwink:


----------



## Pikefoldpixel

*Well im still here 5 days over due and totally fed up!

Really hope the sweep works on Wednesday xx*


----------



## jolou

frufru the only reason im organised with registering harrison is because we only have 42 days to do it and the place is only open weekdays and mark wont be off to do it with me since we aren't married, plus id quite like the money sooner rather than later, i didnt buy much newborn/0-3 stuff thinkin thats what people normally buy as gifts... they didnt lol we got all 3-6 months :) and theres a few things already getting too short for him in the legs!! the poor dude has to have his legs out of his sleep suits! lol


----------



## Mishmo76

Announcing the safe arrival of Archie born a 1023 on 10-5-2010 by elective C-section as he was a bum first breech!. Weighing 6lbs 14oz small but perfectly formed. 
Will do a full birth story shortly. 

:)


----------



## jolou

congrats!!!!!


----------



## Janny Wanny

congrats!! :)


----------



## MartaMi

Congratiolations to everyone who've had their babies :flower:

You have written about 20 pages during weekend and unfortunatley I don't have enough time to read all those pages.

Our weekend was busy, our parents were here and kids were so happy and proud of Kristan that I had to look at them all the time, especially Janno because he tends to snuggle Kristan too much :winkwink:


----------



## Frufru

Pikefolfpixel - fingers crossed that either your LO get going of their own accord or that the sweep on Weds gets things going for you.

Jo - I had newborn and 0-3 stuff for Joni but have had to go out and buy some prem outfits as 75% of the newborn stuff was MASSIVE!!! 

Congratulations Mishmo 76 :mrgreen:

Marta I am so glad that Janno and Janely love Kristan so much already :cloud9: I love the name you have chosen for your little one too.

Hubby is home after his first day back at work - Joni has been very wide-awake since 12.30 this morning and will not settle properly inbetween feeds, so not much sleep for Momma. Hubby is stocking up on Joni-cuddles now but is faced with the grumpy grizzly Joni I have had all day and after only 15mins is pleading with her to play nice :haha:

Oh and I had another text from CG a little while ago. She has arrived at hospital now and started on the hormone drip at 4pm so it is a waiting game now - sending her lots of labour dust :dust: :dust:

I hope you all have wonderful evenings :hugs:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Well this thread has been busy today!! :)

Congrats H&F.. same day as me but a few hours earlier!! :happydance:

And sending plenty of :dust: to CG!!


----------



## Windmills

Well my mum and Vinny nagged me into phoning the hospital because of my headache, ankles swelling even more, and I was vomiting earlier. I'm in the waiting room and the midwives couldn't be less interested, I told them it was a waste of time coming in :(


----------



## A3my

Windmills said:


> Well my mum and Vinny nagged me into phoning the hospital because of my headache, ankles swelling even more, and I was vomiting earlier. I'm in the waiting room and the midwives couldn't be less interested, I told them it was a waste of time coming in :(

Its still best to get checked *Katie*, sod the MW if they make you feel like that! :hugs: well done to Vinny and your mum :hugs: hope all ok

:dust: :dust: for *CG and maybebaby* :dust:

congrats *mishmo* :flower:

*frufru* - I found my exercise ball but its a teeny small one :haha: I've got a friend who is going to lend me one luckily! I think i'd do myself damage trying to bounce on mine :haha::blush:


----------



## Windmills

Well maybe they were right, my bp is 156/85, bit much compared to my normal 110/65! :dohh: they're going to do a trace when a bed comes up and then decide what to do from there!


----------



## MartaMi

Frufru - sorry that Joni won't let you sleep but maybe she'll sleep better her nightsleep because has been awake during day.
Katie - I belive sitting in there is pretty boring but better get yourself checked out.

I'm so thirsty today, don't know why.


----------



## muddles

*Mishmo76* congratulations! 

*Katie* hope you are ok!


----------



## A3my

Windmills said:


> Well maybe they were right, my bp is 156/85, bit much compared to my normal 110/65! :dohh: they're going to do a trace when a bed comes up and then decide what to do from there!

Let us know, hope you and Daisy are oK xx


----------



## LogansMama

Marta - are you nursing? Gotta drink plenty of fluids if you are!


Katie - Looks like you are gonna be having little Daisy in the next day or 2 I bet! I can't imagine them sending you home with high blood pressure - being this far along! I bet they will induce you or section you soon if you don't go on your own! Good Luck. Hope it all goes well!


----------



## MartaMi

LogansMama - I'm nursing yeah. Christ, that's so logical, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Hi everyone! Just a quick hello from me, no updates from maybebaby yet but I will update as soon as I hear anything! 

Hope everyone is well, congrats to h&g! katie, I hope you are okay honey! 

I've missed loads out but I'm just on my phone while oliver is having a feed, I will catch up properly soon!


----------



## modo

*Cactus Girl:* Good luck hon!

*Katie:* I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

*Mishmo76*: congratulations! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok here's my update:

We monitored the baby's heartbeat for an about an hour and thankfully all his movement indicate that he is healthy. Unfortunately I still can't feel them. So DH, our consultant and I decided to book the induction for Friday. We will be going in on Thursday night at 9 or 10pm.

I manged to see the dermatologist while I was at hospital and he prescribed me some strong steriod ointment, a medical soap and moisturiser which I will start now. He said this should improve the itchiness by 80%. So I have everything crossed that it will work as it has now spread to my arms.

So goodnight from me and I will update you tomorrow!

Take care x


----------



## princess23

Hi ladies,just a quickie to announce the arrival of Imogen Louise born on 11.05.10 weighing 8lb 5oz,we had to go in earlier than planned for a c-section,but everything went well,and im loving being a new mummy all over again.

CONGRATS to all the other new mummies xx


----------



## muddles

princess23 said:


> Hi ladies,just a quickie to announce the arrival of Imogen Louise born on 11.05.10 weighing 8lb 5oz,we had to go in earlier than planned for a c-section,but everything went well,and im loving being a new mummy all over again.
> 
> CONGRATS to all the other new mummies xx

Congratulations.


----------



## Sarahwoo

Maybebaby3 update!

Baby owen john arrived at 10.05 this evening weighing 8lb 14 1/2 and is feeding like a little star. By the sounds of it maybes labour was short but painful, but it sounds like mum and baby are doing fab.

Congrats honey and welcome to the world little owen!

X


----------



## insomnimama

Congrats princess; Good luck CG!!
Congrats too Maybe! :cloud9: :crib: Enjoy the heck out of that boy. :thumbup:
p.s. LOOOOVE the name Owen :)


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations to maybebaby xxx

well, I've been admitted :( my bp didn't go down over the hour they monitored it, and my urine tests both had 2+ protein. They've done bloods for preeclampsia, but I won't know until morning. I've got to start a 24 hour urine collection when the shift changes too, lucky me :lol: feeling really sorry for myself, I've never stayed in hospital before and I feel rubbish! The consultant was talking about induction tonight at first, but then she gave me a sweep and apparently my bishops score is like 5 so they're not convinced it'd work. Not too hopeful that the sweep will do much, just hoping my bloods come back clear and they let me out in the morning :)


----------



## lili24

Hugs Kate xxx
Hope the bloods are clear tomorrow, and that you go into labour naturally very soon!! It would be fabulous if you could leave there with your baby xxxxx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Awww kate I hope you are okay sweetie, big hugs xx


----------



## Frufru

:happydance: Che is here :happydance:

He was born at 23.02 last night weighing in just shy of 9lb

CG was an absoulute trooper managing on tens and G&A :thumbup:

While it was not the home birth she had hoped for she said the hospital staff were fantastic. I am sure she willl oblige us with a wee birth story at some point.

:wohoo::yipee::happydance::dance:Congratulations CG:dance::happydance::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Woo hoo, congrats cg! Another gas and air girl, us may mummies are made of tough stuff lol!


----------



## Widger

Princess, maybebaby and Cactusgirl - Congrats to you all :hugs: Hmmm pressure is on for no drugs then? :blush: 

Windmills - Good luck today, hope that everything sorts itself out.

I keep looking at the list of babies born and thinking that having a baby at the end of a month can be a real killer as all you hear about our people having their babies and you have to sit and wait patiently................. I even tried a very hot curry and :sex: last night and nothing :rofl: I know, I know - the baby will come when it is ready but I'm getting just a little impatient now arrgghhh after 7 weeks off work :rofl:

Oh, Muddles - Carriecinaz had her baby girl on 12th May - another to add to the list!! Thanks for keeping this up when you must be sooooo busy xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

:happydance: Huge congrats to CG, Maybebaby and Princess!! :happydance:

Sarah.. yep us May mummies are made of tough stuff!! :haha:

Katie.. big hugs to you :hugs: I hope everything goes well for you today


----------



## Pikefoldpixel

*Congrats xx*


----------



## modo

Congratulations CG, Princess and Maybebaby!!!!!

:yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:​
Katie: I hope your results come back well today. I'll keep everything crossed that you leave with your baby :hugs:


----------



## A3my

morning, I am officially overbaking this baby now :(

*Maybebaby and CG - congratulations! well done on cooking such big babies!! *

*Katie* - sorry you had to spend the night in hospital, really hope you're OK xxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs::hugs:

*modo* - glad you got some special stuff from the dermatologist - not long till Friday!

*Widger* - soon it will be just you and me left! :friends: I can understand your pain, I've only been off work since last weds and I am BORED! after 7 weeks I'd be crawling up the walls :haha:


----------



## Widger

Tell me about it A3my :haha: I worried so much that the baby was going to come early - during March actually. I'd convinced myself that it would happen then. March came and went and now I can see this one lasting until 42 weeks :haha: Last week I was doing too much so I've decided to slow down a bit but now I'm bored. Got to get something in the diary.

Is it your due date today?


----------



## A3my

Widger said:


> Is it your due date today?

no, it was yesterday :nope: I always knew this one would come late but now he is I feel very left behind :haha: especially as this thread has got so quiet! I keep thinking I should plan to meet friends for lunch or something just to get through the days!


----------



## Pikefoldpixel

*How many of us are over due? xx*


----------



## Widger

Sorry girls, I'm not overdue yet but feel like it due to my amount of time off work. I'll stop complaining Pikefoldpixel as I can see you are 6 days over. you been booked for a sweep or anything?

I had lots of lunch dates booked last week and the week flew by. Phone up some friends and no doubt it will spur things on :)


----------



## A3my

I think its just you and I then *Pixie*! *Phoxiestfox *was overdue but she hasnt posted for a bit so I am wondering if something has happened for her:shrug: I see you have your sweep booked for tomorrow so :dust: fingers crossed that kicks things off for you! 

I have a consultant appt today so I might get a sweep appt. My biggest fear is induction :wacko:

*Widger* I might just plan something! If only I didnt look like a fat puffy whale :haha: I've lost my chin the last couple of weeks!


----------



## Widger

Good luck today xx


----------



## insomnimama

Lost a bit of plug this morning but am assuming it's nothing (no blood, no contractions) as I have things to do before the 28th :rofl:


----------



## Frufru

I did not have time to check the thread properly this morning when I posted about CG's LO but now I see we have more arrivals :mrgreen:

Congratulations to Maybebaby and Princess!! :yipee::happydance::yipee:

Katie - sorry you are not doing so well. I know it is difficult to stay in hospital, I am like you and before having Joni had never had to stay in one before and found it quite overwhelming. However, for the time being it is the safest place for you and Daisy :hugs: Though at least staying in hospital they do offer you pudding with lunch and dinner :winkwink: I am a bit of a freak and quite enjoyed the hospital food - it reminded me of the school dinners from my childhood which I always enjoyed :wacko: Yes I am a freak :haha:


Joni had a much better night last night and managed between 4 1/2 and 5 1/2 hours sleep :thumbup: so I am feeling much more refreshed and raring to go today.

Joni widdled all over herself this morning when I was changing her :wacko: so rather than re-dress her straight away I took the opportunity once she had taken her bottle to have a lovely long naked snuggle which was lovely :cloud9: she then still seemed hungry so I expressed a bit to get my booby juice flowing and offered her the breast and she latched on really well and stayed on for about 20mins with lots of good strong sucking :thumbup: Her latch is definately improving as now. Previously when she moves her head around while on the breast the nipple would just fall out of her mouth whereas now her suck reflex is strong enough for her to maintain her latch :happydance: She does love booby time and her progress with latching is really encouraging and it makes me hopeful that getting her to full-on breastfeed is not just a pipedream.

Righto, I suspect Joni will wake up soon so I am going to pop off and make the most of her nap time and get a shower in!

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Janny Wanny

grrrrr i had feeling i was gonna have my baby 2 weeks early and nothing yet :( bet il be overdue one too lol


----------



## jolou

YAY MORE MAY BABIES!!

big congrats to you all! and i agree us may mummies seem to be made of tough stuff!

katie hope your ok, im the same and hate being in hospital (it was the one thing i dreaded having an elective section) but it is the best place for you xx

frufru, glad joni is getting better at the latching on! 

i went to bed at 10pm last night leaving mark to do the last feed, its the least he could do! ive come to notice he rarely will feed harrison or change his nappy and will only wind him if i say its marks turn to do it. mark seems to just automatically pass me harrison to feed him. altho i did notice he does his last feed downstairs with the tv blaring.. is it any wonder he doesnt nod off to sleep till 12:30 in the morning, i prefer to do his last feed upstairs in the bedroom with only a dim light on and i wont really talk much to him just so he calms down and knows its bedtime, i can normally get him settled and fed in half an hour, where as mark takes nearly 2 hours.. lol

ohh and our washing machine decided to stop spinning and draining mid-cycle.. arghhhh ive got loads to do


----------



## A3my

*frufru* - well done to Joni for progressing well with eating and sleeping :flower:

*jolou* - augh, I hate it when that happens. can mark fix it for you? is nhe very good with DIY? luckily thats one thing my OH is pretty good at, otherwise we wouldve had a new washing machine every year :haha:

*insomnimama* - hopefully its not the start of things for you, I wish you anti labour dust :haha: I lost some plug at 35 weeks and nothing since xx


----------



## MartaMi

*modo* - holding thumbs for you :thumbup:
*princess23, Maybebaby3, CactusGirl* - congrats :flower:
*Katie* - holding thumbs for you that your little one arrives soon so that you don't have to suffer :hugs:
*Widger* - my duedate was 20th but Kristan came ealrier. I couldn't imagine to go over the date.

I brought his strollelr today and we had a long walk. Me and OH went to walk with him wor his whole naptime, 3,5 hours and after that I was so hot that went to my mom place to run around in bikinis and sunbathed. What a pleasure.


----------



## A3my

*Marta* - I am jealous (again :)), I want to sunbathe! It is trying to warm up here but the clouds are spoiling it for me :) xx


----------



## Windmills

Thanks ladies :blush: 
Well, my bloods came back borderline. They wanted me to stay in, but after much pleading, the consultant approved me for discharge on the grounds I come back if anything happens at all :wohoo: I'm at the Day Assessment Unit tomorrow, where they'll be doing another BP profile and checking my 24 hour urine collection.. If there hasn't been a drastic improvement, they're going to induce me before Saturday :( 
Thanks for all your good wishes :kiss:


----------



## Smidge

congrats princess23, Maybebaby3, CactusGirl! had an exam again today and had contractions through it and on the way home still having niggles but not as painful think maybe its just BH :(


----------



## happy2bme

Congrats to all the new May babies!!!!!!!! I am really getting fed up now....my SPD is meaning I can't leave the house as it hurts too much.....at least the sun is out today! 2 days til due date (although ticker says I'm due today - I never quite understood that, even though I put the right date in every time!). Come on babbbyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## malpal

Hi everyone!! 
So sorry i have been AWOL for so long! My life has been completely turned upside!
Huge congratulations to everyone that has there babies, have just scanned over the first page to see who's had arrived, but i haven't been able to catch up with the posts yet. 
Will be posting my birth story but just so i can make the 1st page official....

My beautiful twin girls were born on Thursday 6th May 2010, Twin 1 arrived at 3.58am weighing 5ib14oz and twin 2 arrived at 4.09am weighing 6ib2oz. 
So twin 1 and twin 2 are now called Freya & Layla. 

Am off to catch up now with everything thats happened xxxxx


----------



## Janny Wanny

eeeek i just bk from midwife and they have my baby measuring at 9lbs can that be normal for 38 weeks????


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations malpal. Gorgeous names!!


----------



## modo

Great to hear from you *malpal* and I love the names Freya and Layla :hugs: Really look forward to reading your birth story!

*Janny Wanny*: 9lbs wow! Maybe your baby will come early hon!


----------



## abz

howdy everyone :)

major congrats to maybe, CG and princess :D well done guys :D

glad you got to go home katie. look after yourself and watch yourself carefully honey. you'll be meeting that bump of yours soon. it's so exciting :D

well i'm still here, still preggers. my mum is being far more impatient than me. i've had three texts asking me how i am today and another telling me to go and eat a vindaloo... for goodness sake. i have six days to go until i'm due!!

i really feel for you happy2bme. i am also stuck in the house due to spd. i haven't even gotten out of my pyjamas today. am starting to get really down. i have been able to make it downstairs the last couple of days which is better. i started to freak out a bit when i was stuck upstairs as i wasn't sure i'd be able to get to the ruddy hospital. thankfully it was the weekend and i had thomas to feed me :) ha. 

today seems to have taken forever to go by!! a friend was supposed to pop in for a cuppa but i didn't hear from her. other people actually have lives at the moment. it's only me that seems to be lolking around doing nothing!! aargh!!

abz xx


----------



## modo

*abz* :hugs:


----------



## jolou

yay malpal on your twins! cant wait to see pics and what good weights!

janney, harrison was 9llb 1oz born at 39 weeks so its completely possible for your LO to weigh that at 38 weeks ;) altho i got told i was having a "normal" sized baby lol what ever normal is!

amy mark is rubbish with DIY i am actually better than him, tho he wont admit it. i managed to get the spin cycle working but it just wont drain so i think it could be the pump which means it may be cheaper to buy a new machine... ive had this for 4 yrs! mark gets his hand on washing duties for 2 weeks and it breaks lol


----------



## Widger

Just had bikini wax done... like anyone is going to notice that when it labour :haha: but it made me feel better although really hurt!!

What does it feel like when baby is engaged? Does it feel different if they are slightly engaged at all. My bump now feels really heavy but don't have the feeling of a watermelon between my legs yet :rofl: I keep getting sharp pains down there too like the head is trying to get into position or something?? OUCH


Congrats on your twins Malpal. I can imagine it must be completely mad at home with these two and another at home to look after.

Windmills - Glad they let you out and things have settled a little. Hope you get the news you want tomo.

Janny Wanny - That sounds big but they do get it wrong. My mws won't tell me what they think baby weight is because they don't want to scare me I think. I've just been told that the baby is BIG?! Try not to worry... they are incorrect a lot of the time on weight.

Abz/Happy2be - Sorry you are both suffering so much. I can imagine it must be so horrible being stuck inside. Just think though... we really don't have that long to go :hugs:


----------



## Pikefoldpixel

*Congrats malpal......lovely names  

Sweep tomorrow for me!

Been getting constant pains today that seem to be getting worse, im hoping something starts tonight xx*


----------



## Pussy Galore

Evening ladies!

Katie... glad you are home but that they are keeping a close eye on you. Take it easy and fingers crossed for you. I must pop my birth story on here... but I was induced a week early because of reduced movement and it wasn't as bad as I feared!!

:hugs: Abz/Happy2be

Good luck tomorrow Pikefoldpixel :)

:haha: at Widger having a bikini wax!! I had a trim before I was induced!! :blush:

Lovely names Malpal!!


----------



## hope&faith09

WellI thought as I had a moment to myself I would pop in and share my birth story! 

It all started around 10pm on the 14th with a few twinges which led to me waking upwith regular contractions at 1AM. 

Phoned the midwife led unit at about 5am and went in to get checked ... was only 1cm dilated so was told to go home relax and carry on with the day. 

By 9.30 I was in agony and couldn't get off the loo and needed pain relief sowe rang the hospital and went straight in. It was a 30 min car journey and I was contracting all the time. Finally got there at around 10.30 and was examined at 11.15 told I was 2-3 cm but I could have an injection to relax me and I would be moved to a ward to await progress. 

I text my mum at 12.20 to let her know I was in labour and it was going to be a long process as we werent dilating much. Then I went to the loo and got stuck fortunately Dave came to find me with two members of staff (one was the head consultant who was in scrubs on her way to give someone an epidural) I was shouting at them I needed a poo the consultant looked over my shoulder and proceeded to say nope your having a baby 'i think i can deliver standing up'. At which point the entire maternity department turned up with trolley, bed a chair and screened off the corridor. We did finally manage to get me onto the bed. Dave describes it as a scene from a medical drama where they go crashing thru the doors to get back to the delivery room and as he entered the room Amy's head was crowning. After about 5mins of pushing she arrived was blue but soon pinked up and took her first feed about 5 mins after delivery. 

I love her more than I can possibly say ... even when she is screaming!!!


----------



## Windmills

H&F that all happened soo fast! Congratulations :hugs: xxx


----------



## MartaMi

Windmills - glad they let you go home :thumbup:
malpal - love their names :cloud9:
hope&faith09 - that was fast :thumbup: 

On Thursday I'm going to school to show off with Kristan. Collegues already told me that they look forward to see that beautiful boy :cloud9:


----------



## DWandMJ

Just wanted to drop in really quick to say congrats to all the ladies with their new arrivals and good luck to those up to bat!

Our little Averie Nicole arrived Sunday May 16 at 17:35 weighing a tiny 5lbs 13oz and measuring 19 3/4" long... I'll post a birth story as soon as time permits. Labor started naturally Saturday afternoon at DH's brother's wedding and was kicked into hyper mode with the help of some pitocin and an epidural to get her out asap due to low fluids. She's is absolutely perfect with a head full of hair!


----------



## abz

congratulations guys :D

hope, sounds like you had an epic time of it :D

dw!! at a wedding!! can't wait to hear how that went, hee.

love your new avatar marta :)

abz xx


----------



## Windmills

Comgratulations dwandmj :kiss:


----------



## muddles

*Maybebaby3*, *Catcus Girl*, *Carriecinaz* and *DW&MJ* congratulations! 

*Malpal* nice to see you! Have updated page 1 with your twin girl's very pretty names. 

Thanks *Widger* have added her to the list. I have to keep a note of which page I last looked at otherwise I forget where I have updated to! 

*MartaMi* I am jealous you have sunshine! Lovely picture in your avatar. 

*Katie* hope you are doing alright now you have been allowed home.


----------



## mommy43

isabel is here 17.5.10 weighed 7lb 9 1/2 ozs


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations xx

god the babies are coming sooo fast! 
I'm having one of those nights where I don't think I can do this. Me and Vinny aren't great just now, hes acting like a child and I'm sick to death of being the adult in our relationship. 
I really hope this is just hormones..


----------



## hope&faith09

sorry your having a bad time of it atm katie. really hope things settle down for you soon. 

Well another sleepless night for me as little miss refuses to sleep on her own so someone has to hold her which is getting my down a bit now she just wont settle on her own ... saying that she just had a 40 min feed and seems to be asleep in her basket, 

looking forward to hearing news on more new arrivals.


----------



## LolaAnn

I think I might be in labour?? I think I'm having contractions.. but not sure really... feels like waves of period pain lasting about a min long. TMI but been number 2's twice this morning already and its 6.30am here. Can't lie down because it makes the pain worse so I think I might be up for a while now lol. Is this labour? Or is this something else?


----------



## hope&faith09

could well be labour - how far apart are the pains?


----------



## LolaAnn

hope&faith09 said:


> could well be labour - how far apart are the pains?

About every 7 mins? I'm trying to time them on DHs phone but keep forgetting to press stop haha. Ah the bit in between is quite nice :D


----------



## hope&faith09

thats what i was like ... no pain inbetween contractions all the way thru even when pushing her out!


----------



## modo

Hey girls! My Bump Buddy lili24 is having her baby today by c/s. I just wanted to say Good luck to her!!!!!


----------



## jolou

hope&faith09 said:


> sorry your having a bad time of it atm katie. really hope things settle down for you soon.
> 
> Well another sleepless night for me as little miss refuses to sleep on her own so someone has to hold her which is getting my down a bit now she just wont settle on her own ... saying that she just had a 40 min feed and seems to be asleep in her basket,
> 
> looking forward to hearing news on more new arrivals.

ahh hope i feel for you, harrison is the same at the moment, he wont settle at night at all, as soon as i put him down he starts crying, we rule everything out that could be wrong but it seems he just wants to be held to goto sleep. Apparently i was the exact same as a baby. last night he was wide awake from 9pm, gave him a feed etc and went to out him down for the night, it was 1am by the time he finally fell asleep. he didnt wake till 7 tho so cant moan too much but my god the crying and constant trying to soothe can take it out of you lol


katie it might just be hormones, i was the same with mark before harrison arrived, i actually felt like he wasnt taking what was about to happen seriously and was still a big kid and il have 3 kids to look after lol.


well i woke up to the water coming out of the taps being slightly yellow! i remember getting a letter a few weeks back saying there was gonna be work on the pipes etc and to expect some discolouration and that it should not cause any harm to health but im really wary of making any bottles up with it and sterilising them, i only have enough water to make one bottle up. oh i dont know what to do! 

also washing machine still isnt sorted! its started to spin but thats it. it wont drain at all so i think its the pump which is expensive to fix.. Ive said to mark we should just buy a new machine, he is adamant to get someone out first to look at it.. seems daft when we will probably have to pay a call out fee of some sort


----------



## Janny Wanny

morning all....how is everyone? got any news?


----------



## Widger

Morning everyone and congrats on yet more babies.... trying not to get jealous as already 7 babies born for June and we haven't even finished May yet :haha:

I thought last night could have been the start of something as felt really uncomfortable in my bump and pains at front of bump and in my back. But eased off and now feel fine again. 

So, I wake up and now have written off the day as most labour starts off in the middle of the night, doesn't it? What happened to you new mums??

Jolou - What a nightmare with the water! How long are they going to be working nearby?

Hope - I'm hoping for no pain at all inbetween contractions.... please please please :haha:

Windmills - Hope you are feeling better this morning :hugs:

LolaAnn - Sounds promising. Good luck xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

LolaAnn.. sounds promising.. good luck!

Katie... hope it goes well at the hospital today :hugs:

Jolou.. I am having similar issues with Chloe. She won't settle at night either and wants feeding more or less on an hourly basis. And my milk finally came today and I am leaking everywhere... so glam!! :haha:

Good luck to lili24 :)


----------



## LolaAnn

thanks guys my pains are still like 6-8mins apart but only lasting for 30s. its amazing how painful they are tho lol.


----------



## modo

I got a text from Lili that Layla was born at 10.53am weighing 6lbs and 11oz.

Here is the thread:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/332866-lili24-layla-born-6lb-11oz-10-53-a.html

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I just finished my Bump photoshoot! It was great! The photographer is the same lady that took our wedding pictures :) I am so glad that I managed to get them done before having the baby :happydance:


----------



## happy2bme

Congrats on all the new babies! hopeandfaith, that sounds like it was all quite quick!!!!! Glad it went well! Lola..........so exciting that you might be in labour.....good luck!! I wouldn't know what the pains would feel like either as I don't think I've had any BH (although I might have??!!)


----------



## Mrs RC

Hi all!

Just a quick reply to say that Baby Lucas was born on Monday 17 May - I am so in love but exhausted!!!

Good luck to all other May mums still waiting - it is so worth it!!!

Mrs RC

xx


----------



## modo

Congratulations Mrs RC!!!!


----------



## Widger

Congrats - another May mummy.... another day I'm not a May mummy :rofl:


----------



## abz

ooh, good luck lola :D

congrats mrs rc :D

can't believe how many babies are being born. i didn't realise there were this many of us!! ha. and there are loads of people due in may that don't post on here. scary amount of people on this forum :)

abz xx


----------



## jolou

afternoon and congrats mrs rc!!

well hv has been around, it was a different one this time, i much preferred her to last weeks one which is gonna be my normal :(. I told her about harrisons night time feeding habits and how he is more alert at night, she said it could be that his stomach doesnt quite realise he is full in the evening so he is demanding more so for the mean time to try giving him a dummy to settle him down untill he realises he is full.. we shall see. she also said because he is more alert at night it sounds like he has a back to front body clock and will review it next week if he hasnt grown out of it himself. woohoo i have a party animal.. lol (hint of sarcasm there ) She also could not believe that last week i was told to wake him every 4 hours if he hasnt fed.. i thought that was odd myself as i never woke sophie for a feed, i always demand fed and it worked out well and we soon got into a proper routine, so today thats what i have been doing and to be honest he seems more awake than usual, im so annoyed at myself for not trusting my own motherly instinct, she even said trust your own instinct especially since you have been there already. so thats my advice for all the new may mummies! trust your self! :) Oh and Harrison was last week 8llb8oz (he went down to 8llb 3oz in his first week from 9llb 1oz) this week he ways 8llb 15oz! cant believe how much he put on in a week! so even doing it a daft way of feeding it worked lol


----------



## Windmills

Aah I got the text off Lisa too, baby Layla is gorgeous! xx
congratulations Mrs RC :hugs:

well, still no closer to knowing anything :shrug: they did my bp 9 times over 3 hours, it was all over the place- diastolic bouncing between 59 and 88, and systolic between 167 and 109!! The midwife said it looked 'normal'. Um, for who exactly? Still 2+s of protein and they've sent my 24 hour water collection to the lab. I've got to phone in the morning to find out what they want to do from here :( really swollen, I'll have to post a pic when I go on my laptop because it has to be seen to be believed! I can't get any of my shoes on, I had to wear my mums size 8 flip flops, and they still left big marks on my feet after 5 minutes.. I'm a size 5 :wacko:


----------



## Windmills

Oh and to add to my lovely day, I made a cup of tea and scalded myself.. Somehow after pouring the water in the mug, I put a spoon in and the cup went flying and the water went all over my belly, leg and foot :(


----------



## MartaMi

*DWandMJ, mommy43, lili24, Mrs RC* - congrats :flower: Wow, that was a lot :wacko: 
*abz* - I love it too :cloud9:
*muddles* - actually it shouldn't be that warm in here yet but this year nature has skipped spring and went straight off to summer, hot and full of thunderstorms.
*Windmills* - I believe it's because of hormones and beside that you're both nervous, anxious and tired. I believe everything will go better when baby arrives :hugs:
*modo* - will be waiting for the pictures :winkwink: 

More sunbathing. Well, I didn't sunbathed today, I mowed the lawn and that ended with tanned bikinis. Sweet :winkwink:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Evening ladies!

Katie I hope they sort you out soon honey, sounds like you are having a really tough time. Don't worry about things with vinny, everything will work out honey. Just look after yourself and daisy for now.

Marta it sounds like you are having an amazing time in the sun! It would be sooo nice to get a tan! Hope your little boy is doing well :)

Jolou I have my first health visitor visit tomorrow, I hope mine is nice! I'm not really sure what they do and stuff .... Guess I'll find out tomorrow! Lovely little pic by the way, very cute!

Congrats to all the new may mummies too, I try to keep up by popping on on my phone while oliver is feeding but I can just never remember what I have read!

Well oliver is doing fab, still feeding amazingly well! He weighed 6lb 8 when he was born, at five days he was 6lb 9, and today, 11 days, he is a whopping 7lb 8!!! So he has put on almost 1lb in six days! Midwife was very pleased, I think I might have to get out his 0-3 stuff sooner than I thought lol! He is really filling out, he looks so cute!

So all is good with us, I'm getting a bit of sleep - I think about five hours per night average with one wake up, plus I'm trying to get at least one day time nap. So I'm feeling okay, and just about staying on top of the house work lol! Steve decided to decorate our lounge though, what's done looks fab but if it doesn't get finished soon its going to drive me mad, having people come over and a half decorated lounge lol! Oh well, I guess it keeps him out of trouble!

Right, well oliver has that drunk on milk look on his little face so I guess he's done lol! Its quite nice here this evening so I'm tempted to give his sling a try and go for a walk .... I really want to give it a try! 

Xx


----------



## Windmills

Sarah it sounds like you're doing so well :cloud9: go for it with the sling, it's nice here too, I would if I was you! How's Steve liking being a daddy again?


----------



## jolou

katie you poor thing, did they mention inducing again at all?

marta im so jealous ur in bikinis... i dread to think what id look like!

sarah the HV will just weigh and measure LO and ask you questions about how your feeding etc and its a chance for you to ask any questions you might have. also you should get a red record book if you havent already. i defo preferred the one i had today so secretly hoping the one i should have is still off sick lol

weather has been ok here today, apparently its ment to be really nice at the weekend here so fingers crossed i get to put harrison in his little red dungarees i got from ebay! so excited cos they are just the cutest lol


----------



## Sarahwoo

Katie steve is loving been a daddy again and he is been so, so good! I really miss him when he goes to work, everything is so much easier when he is here! He's only got the odd shift though so its all good, and I need to get used to him been at work. He has been amazing though, he keeps telling me wat a good mum I am and how good a job I'm doing and it makes me want to cry lol, I just love em both soooo much! 

Thanks for the health visitor info jolou! I hope you keep getting the nice one lol! We're also hoping for nice weather this weekend, think we might go for a nice long walk or something. We were given the cutest little dungaree set, its sooo cute, I put oliver in it the other day and within about two hours he had the biggest poo and his nappy leaked all over his outfit! The only time we have had a leaky nappy, how typical! I really want to get him in that outfit again soon while it still fits lol!


----------



## Windmills

Aww that's fab! I'm so made up for you, you sound like you're on cloud nine! xxxx


----------



## Windmills

Jo, they have said I've got to wait to hear the result from my 24 hour urine. My dip tests have been 2++ protein consistently, so i'm weirdly kind of hoping it's high enough for induction! Just sick of feeling so rubbish and moaning all the tome :lol: xxx


----------



## jolou

aww katie i know how u feel its horrid the last part of pregnancy, should i do fingers crossed for induction? lol


----------



## muddles

Congratulations *mommy43*, *Lili24* and *Mrs RC*.

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Katie... it does sound as if you are having a tough time of it at the mo :(

When are you due back at the hospital?


----------



## Windmills

Yes please Jo, I just want her out by whatever means necessary so I can fit in my shoes and stuff :lol:
PG, Ive got to phone the day ward at 10am and they'll go from there, funny feeling they're going to just leave me now though :( xxxx


----------



## modo

Katie good luck and I hope they induce you soon hon!

I am going into hospital tomorrow night at around 9 or 10pm so I am just double checking my maternity bags now.


----------



## Pussy Galore

Good luck tomorrow Katie and Modo... keep us posted? :)


----------



## jolou

ooo good luck modo!! and fingers crossed katie they suggest inducing you x


----------



## modo

I'll def keep you updated girls!


----------



## Windmills

Good luck tomorrow modo :) xxxx


----------



## Sarahwoo

I hope you get induced Katie, sounds like they might do with your symptoms etc. Good luck for tomorrow :hugs:

Good luck to Modo too!

xx


----------



## insomnimama

Good luck Katie! :hugs: Just went to see my Doc for the last time today; she said she didn't need to see me before the section date in 9 days! :happydance: It's coming folks!


----------



## Widger

Good luck Modo and Katie for tomorrow, or should I say today.

Must be good to know you have a date insomniamama.

I am sitting on my ball at home as I type because baby widger is moving around and hurting me with movements... ouch! It has always been an active baby and I think has engaged slightly over last few days but doesn't appear to be settling down anytime soon. Hoping to rock baby off to sleep whilst on my ball.... doesn't appear to be working though :rofl:


----------



## Frufru

Thank you for coming to see us malpal :hi: I know how difficult it is for me to find time to come on bnb and I only have one baby and no other children! What beautiful names you have chosen for your girls :mrgreen:

Janny - hope things get started for you soon. As for the estimated weight, don't put too much faith in the number you are given as the estimates are often incorrect.

Widger & PG - lol about the bikini lines. I was never bothered about being tidy for labour but as it turned out I was doing some swimming with a couple of my pregnant yoga buddies about week before before I had Joni so legs and lady garden were both in good order when my labour started.

H&F -what a speedy delivery in the end, thank you for sharing your syory :hugs:

Congratulations DW&MJ :happydance: Carriecinaz :yipee: Lili24 :mrgreen: Mommy43 :wohoo: Mrs RC :baby: 

Jo - great weight gain for Harrison :thumbup:

Katie - sorry to hear that you are still back and forth from the hospital. Also I hope the scalding is not too painful and that there are no burns :hugs:

Sarahwoo - nearly a whole pound in 7 days, you must have super-charged booby juice :winkwink: I bought a lovely sling before I had Joni but my boobs are too big to use for fear of crushing/suffocating Joni :rolleyes:

Modo - I see from your signature that you have an induction date :thumbup: You never know your LO may get moving of their own accord before then.

Lola - how are things now? It does sound like things could be starting for you :thumbup:

Jo & H&F - Joni is the same at night, she either fights sleep or when she does sleep she growls & grumbles (you would think she was constipated if she was a grown-up) the whole time so you can't sleep - ah well I reckon sleep is overrated anyhow :winkwink:

insomnimama - not long now :mrgreen:

Well I got up at 2.30 with Joni as her grumbling is keeping hubby awake and he is back at work so needs to get some Z's in. It is now 4am and I have pumped both boobies to empty and fed and changed the Joni-lady. Now to try and persuade the wide-awake, shouty, growling lady to go to sleep so momma can do the same!

Oh and Joni put on 11 oz this week and we are finally discharged from MW care :thumbup:


----------



## babyhope

hope&faith09 said:


> WellI thought as I had a moment to myself I would pop in and share my birth story!
> 
> It all started around 10pm on the 14th with a few twinges which led to me waking upwith regular contractions at 1AM.
> 
> Phoned the midwife led unit at about 5am and went in to get checked ... was only 1cm dilated so was told to go home relax and carry on with the day.
> 
> By 9.30 I was in agony and couldn't get off the loo and needed pain relief sowe rang the hospital and went straight in. It was a 30 min car journey and I was contracting all the time. Finally got there at around 10.30 and was examined at 11.15 told I was 2-3 cm but I could have an injection to relax me and I would be moved to a ward to await progress.
> 
> I text my mum at 12.20 to let her know I was in labour and it was going to be a long process as we werent dilating much. Then I went to the loo and got stuck fortunately Dave came to find me with two members of staff (one was the head consultant who was in scrubs on her way to give someone an epidural) I was shouting at them I needed a poo the consultant looked over my shoulder and proceeded to say nope your having a baby 'i think i can deliver standing up'. At which point the entire maternity department turned up with trolley, bed a chair and screened off the corridor. We did finally manage to get me onto the bed. Dave describes it as a scene from a medical drama where they go crashing thru the doors to get back to the delivery room and as he entered the room Amy's head was crowning. After about 5mins of pushing she arrived was blue but soon pinked up and took her first feed about 5 mins after delivery.
> 
> I love her more than I can possibly say ... even when she is screaming!!!

Awww congratulations!!!!


----------



## babyhope

DWandMJ said:


> Just wanted to drop in really quick to say congrats to all the ladies with their new arrivals and good luck to those up to bat!
> 
> Our little Averie Nicole arrived Sunday May 16 at 17:35 weighing a tiny 5lbs 13oz and measuring 19 3/4" long... I'll post a birth story as soon as time permits. Labor started naturally Saturday afternoon at DH's brother's wedding and was kicked into hyper mode with the help of some pitocin and an epidural to get her out asap due to low fluids. She's is absolutely perfect with a head full of hair!

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Can't wait to hear your birth story!


----------



## babyhope

jolou said:


> ahh hope i feel for you, harrison is the same at the moment, he wont settle at night at all, as soon as i put him down he starts crying, we rule everything out that could be wrong but it seems he just wants to be held to goto sleep. Apparently i was the exact same as a baby. last night he was wide awake from 9pm, gave him a feed etc and went to out him down for the night, it was 1am by the time he finally fell asleep. he didnt wake till 7 tho so cant moan too much but my god the crying and constant trying to soothe can take it out of you lol

I thought it was only my baby!!!! Seriously my son will sleep fine by himself all day but come night he will only sleep in the arms:dohh: As soon as we try to put him in the crib he will start crying and fussing then we pick him up and hold him he'll fall asleep in our arms again!!! It is so exhausting! And lucky you Jolou my baby only sleeps about 2-3 hours in the night, UGH I AM SO TIRED, I guess I can't complain too much he is only 13 days old:blush:


----------



## babyhope

Mrs RC said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just a quick reply to say that Baby Lucas was born on Monday 17 May - I am so in love but exhausted!!!
> 
> Good luck to all other May mums still waiting - it is so worth it!!!
> 
> Mrs RC
> 
> xx

Congratulations!


----------



## Windmills

I've just realised I don't think I've seen h&f post Amy's weight anywhere, I really want to know how big she was as Sarah was expecting her to be massive!


----------



## Windmills

This is just never going to end is it? I've just had a breakdown on te phone o te hospital, the stupid midwife said 'your 24 hours come back clear, you're fine. We don't need to see you'. When I asked for the figure, she said '2.9'. From speaking to the doctor and what's written in my notes, if it had been 3.0 they would have wanted me back in asap to induce me. Does that seem crazy to anyone else? 
I'm just so stressed and upset and I know you're probably all sick to death of me moaning about this now, but I feel awful and I just don't know what I have to do to be taken seriously :( my bloods are borderline, my water samples have been 2+s consistently, my 24 hour was borderline, my blood pressure is jumping round all over the place and I feel awful. :cry:


----------



## Janny Wanny

morning all how it goin??

i just relised im down to single figures!! :0


----------



## jolou

oh katie thats so frustrating! its only just under the 3.0! can you not ask a for a 2nd opinion?? the stress is no good for the baby or you! the MWs in the hospital here were the same with me, i got told on discharge that my iron levels were good and they wrote in a figure, the community MW asked how i felt etc when she came to see me and asked how if i was on iron tablets, i said no because i got told my iron levels were good, she said they are borderline, i think it was something like 10.5 (i forget and cant be bothered looking lol) if they had been 10.4 or lower id have been on iron tablets, a normal healthy woman after pregnancy apparently has a lvl of 15.. not sure how true that is tho. 

morning janney congrats on single digits!

so our may babies might be good at popping out quickly during labour but they like to party at night?? :)


----------



## LolaAnn

my baby boy was born 11.10pm 19th may 7lb 5oz xxx


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations Lola :hugs: what did you name him? :) xxx


----------



## Jo1984

Congrats Lola :)

I'm still waiting patiently for my little one!!! even though I'm really fed up now.

Jo x


----------



## Jo1984

Janny Wanny said:


> morning all how it goin??
> 
> i just relised im down to single figures!! :0


I'm single figures too!! :) Same due date!
.x


----------



## rach2010

Hey guys, had my baby boy Oscar 18th may 7lb 1 and 1/2 onces!!! i'm sooooo in love


----------



## Janny Wanny

jo - yey to us!!!! got a feeling im gonna be very late tho lol

congrats lola and rach!!! cant wait to c pics


----------



## jolou

yay congrats lola and rach


----------



## Pussy Galore

:happydance: Congrats LolaAnn and rach2010!! :happydance:

Katie.. I really feel for you :hugs: As Jo said, can you get a second opinion? Is it worth phoning your mw for a chat?


----------



## abz

oh katie that sounds awful. i do think you should be asking for another opinion from someone.

i am having a nursing bra issue!! i can't find one!! i need a 38H. i was wanting a hotmilk one as they have additional support for when you are actually nursing. i'm not the most perk of folk being so big and don't want to sag all over the place while i'm feeding. and they have an inner cup with a great big hole in it that hold your boob in place while you feed... well they don't go up to big enough sizes :( so now i don't know what to do. my baby is just about due and i only have one from mothercare which is now getting too small and i'm going to end up having a baby and not be able to wear a bra to feed her :(

any ideas guys? i don't know where else to go?

abz xx


----------



## jolou

i have no idea abz, i struggled enough with my size, 42DD/40 E depending on the shop (odd i know my sis measured me the bigger size lol) im guessing you have tried googling and ebay?


----------



## modo

Congrats *Lola* and *Rach* :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

*Katie* that sounds absolutely ridiculous and frustrating :growlmad:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Katie big hugs, I also think you need a second opinion - could you speak to the consultant direct? it must be awful for you, get your mum on the phone - mums are great at putting their foot down and demanding action! Try not to get stressed hon, just get your feet up and rest. 

Well I have a friend from worl coming over soon as steve is working, plus the health visitor so I could do with a 5 min tidy up but that's easier said than done now lol! Oh well, its not too bad. I really need to work my sling out so I can pop him in there and get on with things!

Hope everyone has a good day! X


----------



## laura4disney

Hi Girls, Hope all is well, i have not had 2 minutes to get on here!!! Grace Elizabeth was born on Saturday morning at 3.12am, weighing a tiny 6lb2, Labour was very quick, 0-10 in 15 minutes!!!!

Will get on here later and update properly got to go and feed her now xxxxx


----------



## modo

Congratulations *Laura*! I love her name :hugs:

*Katie* I second getting your mum to talk to the consultant. Sarah is right they are really good at standing up for their offspring!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"All my bags are packed I'm ready to go!"
DH is of course yet to pack his bag and I will have to nag him to do it when he gets back. We are going in for 9pm tonight!!!!!! 

It has not hit me yet!


----------



## jolou

congrats laura! i think thats the quickest yet is it not?

ooo good luck for tonight modo!! hope it all goes quick for you and not too painful.


----------



## Moongirl

Hi everyone! :wave:

Sorry it's been so long (again) i just don't seem to be able to get going at the moment! Can't believe how much i've missed!! :blush:

So big congratulations to Maybebaby3, PG, hope&faith, Cactusgirl, DW&MJ, Mrs RC and Malpal on their new arrivals!! :happydance: Oh and any other new may mummies i've missed while i've been awol!!!

Good luck for tomorrow Modo, how exciting to know you'll have your little one here really soon!!

Kaite hun sorry to hear you're feeling crappy, you should keep on at the midwives if you're not feeling any better! :hugs:

Well, i'm still being kicked to bits here, really think that my baby has properly run out of space :haha: has anyone else had pain in their pelvic bone when they walk (i mean other than the poor SPD ladies?) Midwife did say 2 weeks ago that baby was on the verge of engaging so i wonder if that's what's causing it?

My pram arrived today, so i think we're almost set to go whenever baby decides! Am i the only one that would like another little while to just rest up and do not much?? Can't believe how quickly my maternity leave has gone - i've been off for almost 3 weeks and don't know where it's gone! i have cleaned most of the house and have caught up with lots of friends, but even so!!! i suspect sofa naps may be the answer to so much missing time! :haha:

I have a pregnancy massage booked for tomorrow, so am really looking forward to that. Will really make an effort to keep up a bit more - promise!

hope you're all doing well!

:hugs:
xxx


ohhh just noticed i've 10 days to go.... single digits tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Widger

Congrats Rach, Lola and...... Laura. Wow.... I'll have your labour please :haha:

Windmills - Sorry you had a bad time this morning. Hoope you managed to sort it all out

Modo - Good luck, must be really exciting knowing you are going to meet your little one soon 

Moongirl - I'm in constant agony when baby moves now. I was up from 12am to 4am this morning as baby was moving around so much.

Come on baby widger.... the world is ready for you xxx


----------



## A3my

Hi all, really sorry for going AWOL :)

well I went to the consultant appt I had on Tues and basically got admitted for high BP and 4+ protein in wee. Had to stay overnight like Katie which was hell. Was expecting to go home the next day but they induced me! Alexander Dylan was born on 19th May (snap Lola :)) at 8.13pm (2hrs 45 mins labour). It was all a bit overwhelming as I wasnt expecting him for another week :haha: oh and Alex weighed 7lb 1oz. stick with it Katie, they induced me because my BP was high and I had protein and I was 2 days over. It seems if you go over they think its not worth the risk, which is a bit silly because we were due 5 days apart xxx


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations Amy :hugs: xxx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Congrats amy, hope you are all doing well!

How are you feeling katie?


----------



## Windmills

Stressed :lol: no, I'm okay. Still headachey, madly swollen and really nauseous, but calmer than this morning! I got my Mum to phone the community midwives office, and they said they want to send someone out to check me daily because they're not happy with me just being abandoned by the hospital, so I'm pleased about that. 
I'm just so paranoid, because of the baby's kidneys I can't help but feel high blood pressure and stuff will be bad for her iykwim?


----------



## Moongirl

Oh congratulations Amy!!! that's fantastic! Can't wait to see pics of Alexander (we have that name on our shortlist too - love it!!!)

Katie, glad you're feeling a bit less stressed and that the midwife is going to keep an eye on you. I don't think you're being paranoid at all, just a sensible loving mummy!!! 

right i'm off to get some grub!
xxx


----------



## happy2bme

Congratulations to the new babies!!! My due date today........still nothing this morning but went to see midwife and she gave me a sweep...........have had cramps since 1pm and lots of bloody show......might this be it??? Fingers crossed............

Has anyone else had a sweep and if so how long after did you get actual contractions? I have bad period type pains at the moment but not actual contractions I don't think....


----------



## Windmills

Sounds promising happy2bme :kiss: I had a sweep on Monday and didn't get anywhere, hope yours has worked :D


----------



## happy2bme

Did you get any pain after your sweep? I hope it has worked too!!

Hope you are feeling ok this evening :)


----------



## Mork

I have had 2 now, nothing after the first one - but have pre period type pains and backache after todays!
Fingers crossed it wont be long now!!
xx


----------



## Windmills

I had some backache but that was all, no plug or cramps! So hopefully you're heading in the right direction! xx


----------



## jolou

i knew it!! i had this sudden feeling this afternoon that amy had her little boy! congrats again!!


----------



## mummy78

I finally had my baby 12days over due. Finley Brooklyn Gardner born 19/5/10 weighing 8lbs 4oz. I can now stop moaning on here lol


----------



## Pussy Galore

Congrats Amy and Mummy78!! :hugs:


----------



## muddles

Congratulations to *Las78*, *LolaAnn*, *Rach2010*, *laura4disney*, *A3my* and *mummy78*!

OMG *laura4disney* I thought my labour was quick! 

Took Oliver to school today to meet my class and the other teachers. They loved him and my little boy was so good and slept for most of the visit, had a quick feed and then slept for the rest of the visit! :happydance:


----------



## modo

Hi girls I am in the hospital now. I had my first ever examination (not fun!) and the baby seems to be in a good position. My consultant was pleased and said my cervix was quite soft. They are going to put in a small amount of gel for six hours and examine me tomorrow morning. My midwife is super nice :) they think the baby will be born by tomorrow night :happydance:


----------



## insomnimama

Congratulations Amy, laura4disney et al! Oh my goodness I can barely keep up with all these May babies! Hats off to muddles who is doing a fantastic job of it. 

I have been auditing a course for the last three days and sadly am coming home very grumpy and tired. It needs to be done though- I will just be glad when tomorrow is over as I don't think I could do it for much longer.

Also: GOOOOO MODO!!!


----------



## modo

THANK YOU!!!!!!! 

The MW should be coming soon with the gel!

Congrats Amy and anyone else who has had their baby! I promise I will try and catch up tom:)


----------



## Windmills

Good luck modo! I'd like to pretend I'm not reeeally jealous :lol: xxx


----------



## etoya

Just letting you know girls that Our new addition beautiful Ellie Naomi was born on May 10 weighing 9lbs 1oz. We are totally in love with her. 
Congrats to all new mommies and good luck and labor dust to those still waiting to meet their bundles of joy.


----------



## Windmills

Are me and abz the only ones left waiting for labour now? :(


----------



## Sarahwoo

Good luck modo! How exciting! X


----------



## insomnimama

Congratulations etoya! 

Katie I am waiting for my c-section, and hoping to fend off labour :rofl:


----------



## Windmills

:rofl; I'd be interested to know your labour fighting tools :lol:


----------



## Frufru

Comgratulations Lola :yipee: Did you manage to stay at home in the end?

Comgratulations Rach :happydance:

Abz - Will have an ask around about nursing bra's. The one you mentioned does sound nice. sorry they are meanies and don't do it in your size :sad1:

Sarah - good luck with the sling. I am so gutted mine is too small now my boobies are so MASSIVE!!!! I think I may invest in a new one, I do have a baby bjorn one but LO has to be min 9lb to go in that. Joni only had 2 naps during the day today so in a 12 hour period only slept 4-5 hours :shock:

Laura - hurray for a speedy labour and the safe arrival of your LO :dance:

Modo - I hope all is progressing well for you and the induction is speedy :hugs:

Moongirl - lovely to 'see' you, hope the pregnancy massage is lovely :)

Widger - sorry you LO is beating you up from the inside, hopefully they will come out soon :hugs:

Amy - wow I totally was not expecting to be congratulating you yet - hurray congratulations :wohoo: I hope the induction went smoothly for you, sounds like it was quick at least.

Happy2bme - it certainly sounds like LO could be on their way, fingers crossed for you

Mork - fingers also crossed on your behalf too!

COngratulations Mummy78 :mrgreen:

Yay Etoya -congratulations :happydance:

Insomnimama :rofl: that you are trying to fend off labour, not long now until your section though.

Katie, so sorry that you are still feeling so shitty so sending you lots of hugs :hugs: There is a special furry Joni hug in there too!

Ah well yesterday was, hmmmmmm, challenging! Joni was really grunty all night so I got very little sleep and then the little monkey woke up at 6 and did not go down for a nap again until 11.45 :shock: I could not nap then as I had to go out. She only slept until 2pm and then was awake again until about 6pm when she then went down for about an hour and a half. So I am one very tired momma! On the upside Joni has had 2 really awesome sessions on the booby today :thumbup: I am increasing the amount of times and occassions I am trying her on the booby now as she is much stronger and can latch and suck well and I know she is getting milk as I can hear it going into her tummy :cloud9: Plus if she is going to be awake this much I really could do with getting the time I spend expressing while she is asleep back so I can sleep :winkwink: Persistance is the key I hope.

Right I am now fully expressed and Joni seems to be asleep and not growling so I am going to see if she lets me get my head down for a hour or so before her next feed.

Night night for now xx


----------



## insomnimama

1. Keep legs firmly crossed
2. Think about things other than labour
3. Pray fervently


----------



## Windmills

:hissy: 
it's so weird to see 'Friday May 21' when I look aty phone. I've been counting down to this for what feels like forever, and I just want my baby now please. It's frustrating that this day that I've waited for months and months for, is going to be like any other. I didn't really expect her to be here by now, but still :(


----------



## Windmills

:rofl: I like the leg crossing part the best!
Eek only a week til your section, I can't believe how quick it's come round! I will still be pregnant then.. :lol:


----------



## insomnimama

:hugs: katie :hugs:


----------



## modo

Katie :hugs: I hope you go into labour soon :hugs:

My consultant just came in and gave me another examination (again not fun) and more gel. They are going to break my waters by 12.30pm. 

I did manage to get some sleep but my stupid rash was sooo ichy :( 

Oh well not complaining it's all for the end result!


----------



## Windmills

Ahh that's so exciting modo!  xxx


----------



## modo

Well I have been told to go for a walk till 12pm after that they are going to give me an epi and break my waters.

Hope you are all doing well girls :hugs:


----------



## Widger

congrats Amy, etoya and good luck Modo

Glad all seems to be going well with the Bfing Frufru 

:hi: I'm still waiting here patiently too Windmills!! :thumbup: Actually, not patiently at all :haha: but I'm determined to make sure I have a good day today in the beautiful sunshine.

It is so hard sitting here waiting for SOMETHING to happen but only to be disappointed. Particularly when there have been 9 births already in June!!!!!!

When are you going to make an appearance baby widger??


----------



## jolou

frufru hope you get some nap today! but its great joni is doing well on your boobies! all harrison likes to do on mine is lay on them lol or anyones if they are big enough lol.. i think he is going to be a boob man like his father..

katie i remember sophies due date coming and going, try take your mind of it a bit and go out in the sunshine :)

modo lets hope things get started before lunch time eh :)

congrats to etoya on your LO :)

and amy your little man is sooooooo cute! and going from the pics i seen he looks like his daddy!

well last night i put harrison in his moses basket at 9pm! first time ever he actually settled at that time of night, granted he woke again 45 minutes later but that was because he seems to only last 2 hours in between feeds at that time lol but he was back asleep in his basket upstairs by 10:25pm! it would have been sooner but im having to keep him upright for 20 minutes after a feed so he doesnt bring his milk back up slightly. He didnt wake again till 4:30 but then didnt really go back to sleep till 6:30, oh well least i got a little nap in at that time, if sophie was home i would have had to stay up. mark thinks we should put him up to bed later so he wakes up later... he seems to have forgotten that harrison has always woke at 4:30, funny enough he would always be kicking me at that time whilst i was pregnant lol


----------



## jolou

oh i dont know what to do today, im getting a bit sick of my own company and my mum lives too far away! i neeeeed to drivvveeeee, apparently i can drive when ever i get the all clear from the doc but i dont think they will just yet cos of my little set back. And there is no shops close enough for me to walk to! only the silly one stop shop that is not pram friendly, i have a few things id like to go look at in boots etc :(

oo and harrison is 3 weeks old today! can u believe it!


----------



## Janny Wanny

congrats new mums :)

hey all how it goin?


----------



## insomnimama

Hey Jenny. Last day of classes. Am ignoring Insomnitoddler a little- and feeling like a terrible mom...


----------



## happygal

Our baby Olivia (Ollie)was born on the 18th at 9.28pm weighing 7lb 3oz. she is perfect and we are totally in love :cloud9: 

just after being delivered
https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz270/happygal1981/IMG091-1.jpg
proud daddy
https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz270/happygal1981/IMG097.jpg
proud mummy
https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz270/happygal1981/IMG093.jpg
1 day old
https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz270/happygal1981/IMG100.jpg


----------



## Sarahwoo

Hi ladies! 

Katie I hope you are feeling okay honey, happy due date - your so close to meeting your lo now, hang on in there sweetie!

Frufru such a shame about your sling! My boobs are big for me but still not too big, 34dd at the moment. I really need to go and get some more nursing bras, they are so expensive though! 

I still haven't tried my sling, its the close parent one and looks fab, think steve will need to give me a hand until I get used to it though! 

Steve is on holiday from work for a few more days now, yay! This morning oliver was wide awake at 7am so steve took him downstairs after I fed him and I slept in until 10, it was soooo nice! It felt like such a treat! so now steve is just doing some decorating while oliver and I chill, we've got olivers hearing test at the hospital this afternoon and then I think we might go for a nice long walk and make the most of this lovely weather!


----------



## malpal

Hey guys!!!
Huge congratulations to everyone who has they little ones!!! 
I still haven't caught up properly but i promise i will!!!! 
I have finally written my birth story but i warn you it's long!!!! Have put it in the announcement section. 
Hope everyone is well and big hugs to all still waiting xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## happy2bme

Congrats to new mummies and to those being induced :)

I am in a really angry and disappointed mood today.........sweep doesn't seem to have worked :( I still have a little blood and cramping on and off but nothing different........was really hoping today was the day :( plus, it's ridiculously hot today bllleeeuuuhgghhghgghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :(


----------



## jolou

sarah have u tried matalan? the one here sells them, 2 or £10 i think it was, not sure how good they are tho


----------



## RedRose

Baby girl Lily born on 12th! Weighed 8lbs and is just perfect! Will update fully when I can xxxxx


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations RedRose xxx 

Well, guess whose headed back to the hospital..? :dohh: community mw came round, my blood pressure is up to 150/100 so I've got to go in for another bp profile and another sweep!


----------



## muddles

Congratulations *etoya, happygal and redrose*

Lovely pictures *happygal!* 

*malpal* how cute is your avatar picture! Off for a read of your birth story. Has your leg/foot swelling gone now? Mine finally went around a week after birth! 

*Katie* hope they keep you in this time to induce you as you seem to be having a really tough time of it at the moment!


----------



## jolou

congrats redrose.

oh katie i do hope they decide to do something with you! you have been through enough this last week or more! good luck and keep us updated when you can!


----------



## jolou

hehe muddles i was soo glad when mine went down and i had my ankles back after a week or so!


----------



## fluffpuffin

Muddles - thx for updating the thread - so many May babies :) - when is it my turn???

Redrose - congrats on your new arrival - Lily is such a cute name :)

Happy2beme-I totally hear you on being miserable - I want this baby out asap too. :hugs:

windmills-happy 40 weeks & hope the sweep works to induce you. good they're keeping an eye on your bp.
xxx


----------



## fluffpuffin

Oh and congrats happygal - you lil girl is stunning. xxx


----------



## muddles

Just been searching for any births i have missed and found:

*maytobe, ellahstruts, happymamma, justincase007 and pa2k84 * Congratulations! 

If anyone notices anymore please let me know. Thanks :flower:


----------



## fluffpuffin

muddles said:


> Just been searching for any births i have missed and found:
> 
> *maytobe, ellahstruts, happymamma, justincase007 and pa2k84 * Congratulations!
> 
> If anyone notices anymore please let me know. Thanks :flower:

just to let you know - carriecinaz had her baby girl on 11th May (for some reason you put 12th?) and her name is Ella
x


----------



## muddles

fluffpuffin said:


> muddles said:
> 
> 
> Just been searching for any births i have missed and found:
> 
> *maytobe, ellahstruts, happymamma, justincase007 and pa2k84 * Congratulations!
> 
> If anyone notices anymore please let me know. Thanks :flower:
> 
> just to let you know - carriecinaz had her baby girl on 11th May (for some reason you put 12th?) and her name is Ella
> xClick to expand...

thanks will change. i am sleep deprived so please excuse the error!


----------



## fluffpuffin

muddles said:


> fluffpuffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muddles said:
> 
> 
> Just been searching for any births i have missed and found:
> 
> *maytobe, ellahstruts, happymamma, justincase007 and pa2k84 * Congratulations!
> 
> If anyone notices anymore please let me know. Thanks :flower:
> 
> just to let you know - carriecinaz had her baby girl on 11th May (for some reason you put 12th?) and her name is Ella
> xClick to expand...
> 
> thanks will change. i am sleep deprived so please excuse the error!Click to expand...

:thumbup:..hehe, that's ok hun :) you're doing a great job keeping up with all the new babies xxx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Evening ladies!

Congrats to all of the new May mummies!! :)

Any news from Katie? 

And Muddles... thank you so much for all that you have done/are doing in keeping this thread going and up to date :)


----------



## abz

i don't believe it. i don't read for a day and the amount of babies born!! ha.

so congratulations to laura4disney, Amy, mummy78, etoya, happygal and redrose and if i missed anyone i'm sorry.

katie honey. i hope something got sorted for you. i'm still hanging on in here. it's my due date on monday so i'm managing not to be too impatient... everyone else isn't doing so well with that though. they are driving me mad. my mum keeps asking me if i feel like i might be giving birth in the next few days. she's in scotland so has a six hour drive to get here once i'm in labour and she wants to make it in time for the birth, ha. but i'm not about to start having premonitions now am i??

i hope everyone is ok :)

abz xx


----------



## JIGGY

had archie :) 4days overdue he was born on the 20th may weighing 7pound 11 xxx


----------



## muddles

Congratulations *Jiggy*!

Found another one congratulations *Marie Alana*.


----------



## jolou

i keep checking facebook to see if katie has posted anything but nothing so far, no news is good news we think???

congrats jiggy!

oo abz a 6 hour drive for your mum? does she know how fast the may mummies have given birth? ;) hehe. I know how annoying it can be when people are always asking when u think it will be, anything yet? etc even tho i knew what day id be going in my sister text me every day for a week with texts like "you in labour yet?" "hurry up already" and typical one from my sis "had that bloody sprog yet?"..

and muddles you are an absolute star! :)

btw logans mama started a thread when she had her little man over in the baby club.. not many people seem to post there so i get lonely!


----------



## muddles

jolou said:


> i keep checking facebook to see if katie has posted anything but nothing so far, no news is good news we think???
> 
> congrats jiggy!
> 
> oo abz a 6 hour drive for your mum? does she know how fast the may mummies have given birth? ;) hehe. I know how annoying it can be when people are always asking when u think it will be, anything yet? etc even tho i knew what day id be going in my sister text me every day for a week with texts like "you in labour yet?" "hurry up already" and typical one from my sis "had that bloody sprog yet?"..
> 
> and muddles you are an absolute star! :)
> 
> *btw logans mama started a thread when she had her little man over in the baby club.. not many people seem to post there so i get lonely!*

Once we reach the middle of June all May mummies will have had their babies so I will move over there then! That's if Oliver continues to like to nap for 3-4 hours at a time.


----------



## Windmills

Hi ladies :) thanks for all thinking about me!
My blood pressure on the DAU was quite low, around 130/85, just like the other day, but I was scanned and they found I had really really high fluid, which has made them a bit worried about her kidney :( 
anyway, I got sent up to triage for a doctor to review me, and on the monitor up there my bp was hovering around 150/105, just like at home, which makes me wonder about the one on the day ward?! My urine tests are coming back at 3+s, and the ctgs are taking about an hour to meet. To cut a long story short(ish!), I'm on the mat ward now for hourly obs and I'm going down for induction tomorrow morning. Hopefully at half 9 :) 
they've said preeclampsia, and I'm SO glad they've finally done something! No sleep for me tonight though, I'm so excited and nervous!!


----------



## abz

oh katie. i am SO glad you are finally being taken seriously!! masses of good luck for tomorrow morning :D i will be thinking of you.

looks like i'm going to be the last may mummy full of baby at this rate!!

abz xx


----------



## laney_1981

Good luck katie, I have everything crossed for you. Hope u don't have too stressful a time

elaine


----------



## Missy86

Windmills said:


> Hi ladies :) thanks for all thinking about me!
> My blood pressure on the DAU was quite low, around 130/85, just like the other day, but I was scanned and they found I had really really high fluid, which has made them a bit worried about her kidney :(
> anyway, I got sent up to triage for a doctor to review me, and on the monitor up there my bp was hovering around 150/105, just like at home, which makes me wonder about the one on the day ward?! My urine tests are coming back at 3+s, and the ctgs are taking about an hour to meet. To cut a long story short(ish!), I'm on the mat ward now for hourly obs and I'm going down for induction tomorrow morning. Hopefully at half 9 :)
> they've said preeclampsia, and I'm SO glad they've finally done something! No sleep for me tonight though, I'm so excited and nervous!!

good luck katie x


----------



## Windmills

Thanks everyone :) my thanks button isn't working on my phone :lol:
ooh why is it sooo hot in here?! I swear hospitals are like saunas!


----------



## insomnimama

Good luck Katie! The hospitals over here are FREEEEZING- I think I'd rather give birth in the UK, but not sure. :rofl:


----------



## Windmills

:rofl: I think it's probably a lot less hassle here, insurance wise! 
I'd love the hospital to be cold, I'm absoluteeely toasting even with my fan on :dohh:
thus is going to be a long night!


----------



## insomnimama

Windmills I am in Canada and we have Universal Health Care. Insurance doesn't factor in. :) I LOOOOOOVE me some socialized medicine. :rofl:


----------



## BabeeAngel

Hi Ladies, i haven't wrote on here much but just wanted to let you all know that I had my baby Girl Isabelle Emily, on May 17th, weighing 6lbs 7 oz!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Good luck katie, I'll be thinking about you today! Xx


----------



## Mork

Congratulations Babeeangel! xx


----------



## malpal

Good luck katie hun, will be thinking of you. Me thinks i'm getting good at chanting !!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jolou

oh yay good luck katie!! hope it all goes well for you.

congrats babee :)

abz do you want malpal to chant for you too now:)


----------



## malpal

OOO yeah, Now my work with Katie is done I will move on to Abz!!


----------



## modo

Just wanted to let you girls know that I had my little baby last night at 7pm by emergency c/s. His name is Robert but we are calling him Bobby and he weighs 7lbs 5oz. We are both so in love with our little boy!


----------



## hope&faith09

aww good luck for today katie. cant believe my little girl has been here a whole week.

Hope everyone is ok x x x x


----------



## abz

congrats babeeangel and modo!! can't wait to hear the stories and see the photos :D

hope all is well with you katie. am thinking of you.

and yes. chanting would be good. i'm not particularly sick of being pregnant but i would love to be able to walk around again and meet my little girl...

plus. i have woken up just now in a horrific mood because i'm so sodding hot and sweaty and i don't have anything to wear that looks nice and would help me keep cool except for two things, both of which are in the wash. so i'm grumpy. ha. 

abz xx


----------



## malpal

Huge congratulations Modo!! xx
Abz i feel for you hun, i'm so glad the girls arrived before this hot weather, it must be really horrid. Will throw in a chant for some cool breezes!! 
I downloaded some pictures this morning off my phone and wanted to share this with you all, I took this the day before the girls were born

No wonder i couldn't walk!!!!
:hugs: to all still waiting enjoy the last few weeks xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smidge

hey congratulations to all the new may mummies am soo jealous as i am now officially overdue! :( oh well fingers crossed it won't be to much longer to wait i am still in the middle of uni exams so am finding that really stressfull and am struggling to sleep! sorry to have a moan!


----------



## Missy86

modo said:


> Just wanted to let you girls know that I had my little baby last night at 7pm by emergency c/s. His name is Robert but we are calling him Bobby and he weighs 7lbs 5oz. We are both so in love with our little boy!

Congrats Modo xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Congratulations modo! Hope you are doing well! X


----------



## muddles

*BabeeAngel and Modo* congratulations. 

*Katie* hope things are going well for you. I can't wait to add your birth announcement to page 1! 

*Malpal* that was a very impressive bump you had!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Phew, its a bit warm! Oliver was quite unsettled last night and is feeding loads which I hink is due to the heat. Steve just went and bought a portable air conditioning unit and omg its bliss, oliver is a bit less grumpy already and its soooo nice and cool now! Steve has taken his son to the pictures so we are just going to chill in front of the tv, and maybe go for a walk when it cools down a bit!

How are the other babies doing with the heat?

I wonder how katie is getting on, I hope she's okay. Does she have a text buddy or anyone to update for her?


----------



## abz

hoping katie is doing ok.

have just managed to hobble around morrisons and crawl up the stairs. i'm upstairs for the rest of the day now i think. it's so muggy!!

have a non-alcoholic becks and WoW to look forward to. frustrating when it's such a lovely day outside but i don't think i would enjoy going anywhere and the sun has pretty much left our garden.

finally took some bump pics so when i manage to find the camera cable i'll put them up. am glad i got a couple but my bump looks sillily small, ha. loads of stretchies though...

hope everyone is coping with the heat.

and how much was the portable air con sarah?

abz xx


----------



## PhoxiestFox

Hey everyone and congrats to all the may babies and all the mummies!!

I have just managed to get a moment to inform ya's that I had a little girl named Ellie on 16th May, weighing 7lb 15 oz !!! :)

We r both keeping really well and I got the waterbirth I hoped for!!! will try n write my birth story soon xxxx


----------



## Pikefoldpixel

*Well Maddison Grace finally arrived 

20.05.2010.

Weighing 7lbs 15oz. The most amazing thing to happen to me. 

Shes such a good baby and hardly cries....yet lol


Im going to post birth story now altough its rather short and sweet hehe xx

*


----------



## abz

congratulations guys :D

i really am going to be the last may bump aren't i? :D

abz xx


----------



## PhoxiestFox

I just posted my birth story - have a wee look :)


----------



## insomnimama

Very unlikely Abz, unless you manage to deliver on the 29th, 30th, or 31st :hugs:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Wow... so many news May mummies!! Congrats to Modo, PhoxiestFox, BabeeAngel & Pikefoldpixel!! :) 

Good luck today Katie... thinking of you :hugs:

Abz... thinking of you too!!

And Malpal... that is an impressive bump photo!!


----------



## MartaMi

*modo, PhoxiestFox, Pikefoldpixel* - congrats :flower:
*Katie* - good luck :thumbup: 
*malpal *- OMG! I can't imagine how you managed with it.
*Sarahwoo* - Kristan is doing fine. He doesn't eat much during day, really often and then only some gulps. I guess he wants to get "lighter" milk but when it's the evening hea eats. Then I'm stuck on sofa.

He was a real star on Thursday. My colleagues snuggled him etc.
Today I went to my godfathers place to keep an eye on his daughter. Her mom got to make some thing in garden I had got to practise handeling twins. *Malpal*, good luck, I don't envy you :winkwink: 
Okey, feeding time :cloud9:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Abz the air con unit was a couple of hundred quid I think? Its been lovely today though to stay cool. Oliver has been so much more settled and less grumpy, so mummy had a much nicer day lol! 

I wonder if katies baby has arrived yet, I hope so! 

Oh and malpal that's an incredible bump! Wow!


----------



## abz

i thought i'd commented on malpal's bump but i just checked and i didn't. you looked absolutely fabulous honey!! incredible!!

abz xx


----------



## abz

bit too pricey for us at the moment then. i was hoping for some miraculously low price. ha. 

finally ordered our tumble drier though. after making OH check it would fit up the stairs. really hope that it actually does :S


abz xx


----------



## LogansMama

Congrats Modo and to all the other new moms that I have missed! I can't keep up anymore!

Katie - Waiting for your announcement! Good Luck!


----------



## Frufru

Congratulations to all the new may mummies out there :flower:

PG I love love LOVE your new avatar pic :mrgreen:

Abz - you mentioned a hotmilk bra that had extra support for those with larger boobies - would you mind posting or pm'ing me the link where you saw it. I too am rather well endowed and this bra sounds like it could really help to make my boobs a bit more manageable when I am not able to bf with my full compliment of cushions and privacy :winkwink:

Joni's BF is really coming along now. She can feed from both boobs :thumbup:, although I use a nipple shield on one of them as my nipple is half the size of the other one :shrug: and she struggles to latch as she is like 'momma where is the freakin nipple - I am hungry dammit!' She does get tired before she is full on the booby so she is still taking bottles at most feeds too. Over this week coming I am going to try extending the booby time and cut down on the amount given by bottle to build her strength and stamina a bit more, with a view trying to get her onto full booby feeds the following week or so. So I will keep expressing for the moment as any extra milk I can freeze, plus we will still continue giving her the odd bottle a day so daddy still gets to feed her as it would be a shame for Joni and hubby to lose that time together completely. I am so proud of Joni - to think that she was in special care just 4 weeks ago being tube fed by the clock as her suck reflex was so weak and now here we are with her demand feeding and on the verge of establishing BF :cloud9:

Katie - the labour wards are kept warmer than other parts of the hospital for the babies as they can't regulate their own temperatures. I thought I wa going to melt half the time when I was in. Good luck with your induction poppet, we will all be thinking of you :hugs:

Modo :hugs: - hope you and Bobby are doing well.

Malpal WOW :shock: that is one heck of a bump!!!!

Smidge - good luck with the last few exams and I hope you manage to get some peaceful sleep soon :hugs:

Sarah - I have noticed Joni feeding loads more too and wondered if it was the heat. At least it is now warm enough for Joni to wear all the lovely romper suits folks have bought her :)

PhoxiestFox - I am chuffed that you got your water birth :thumbup:

Well Joni usually feeds every 3 hours or so and when she woke up at 5ish I assumed ot was to feed but I changed her bum and she fell back asleep! So I have expressed one booby waiting for her to wake saving the other for her but she is still sleeping :rolleyes: so I am totally lopsided right now :haha:


----------



## Smidge

Am i the only one left?


----------



## insomnimama

Nope... Abz & I are still going strong. Both of y'all will have your babies out before me though, guaranteed.


----------



## abz

hey frufru. hotmilk is a new zealand company but there are plenty of UK websites and shops that sell them. here's the link for the list of UK sites: https://www.hotmilklingerie.co.nz/online/topic/16

if you go here though you can choose your country and city and find an actual store if you want to get measured and check them out. 

https://www.hotmilklingerie.co.nz/storefinder/

they really are pretty. the ones with extra internal support are described as having an a-frame inside i think. not all of them have it and as is usual with nursing bras they don't show you what they look like inside. just that they unhook in the pics. well duh... 
just wish they would fit me :( my best mate uses them and absolutely swears by them. think they go up to a FF or a G...

yes, me and insomnimama are still here smidge. no worries :)

my bump seems to have dropped to about waist height now. she feels so low. and i can barely move. am guessing that's because she's pressing on my pelvis which makes my spd worse. but the weather is so lovely and i can't think of a single way i would manage to get outside in it and be comfy somewhere without getting horribly stuck... :( ah well. not long to wait now and hopefully there'll still be nice weather when she's born :)

has anybody heard from katie? hope you're doing ok honey :)

abz xx


----------



## Janny Wanny

morning all :) how is everyone?


----------



## maybebaby3

Hello! i havent been on here since monday and am typing this in between cleaning and feeding baby owen! well my birth story in brief is this:

went in at 8.30am on monday 4 induction. had 1st prostin at 9.15am, then a few niggles. had 2nd 1 at 3pm and started getting mild contractions. at about 7.30pm the contractions were getting really painful. at 8.15pm i got in the bath but it didnt help much and so i got out and started on the gas and air. at 9pm was examined and was 5-6cm. aked 4 diamorphine. mwsaid it would probably not be long but was happy 2 give me diamorphine. oh asked me whether i was sure that i didnt want 2 try on just gas and air but was in absolute agony and could have strangled him 4 suggesting that. at 10pm i was fully dilated and with lots of encouragement from oh and mw at 10.05pm not so little owen was born weighing 8lbs 14+1/2 oz! needed a stitch but am healing well. we left hospital at lunch time on wednesday. owen was weighed yesterday and he has only lost 4oz which mw says is really good. have loads of milk, which is reassuring. owen loves breastfeeding. he's not a good sleeper at night unfortunately and is up every hr or so. he sleeps much better during the day!!! hopefully we can change his body clock around.

congrats to modo and all the other may mummies who have had their babies in my absence from b&b!

good luck katie!

smidge and insomnimama - hope it happens soon 4 u!

i am going 2 try and catch up on the posts since monday now but i appologise if i miss anything as i havent much time!!!


----------



## Sparkledust09

Hi, just to let you know so that the first page of this post can be updated, I had my baby on 22nd May, it was a little girl which we have called Jessica Rose, she weighed 7lb 14oz. She is beautiful. I was on team yellow so got a pink surprise! I was due on the 18th so went 4 days over! Hope everyone well x


----------



## maybebaby3

trying 2 upload photos but not much luck! here is 1 i think i shall try again later!!!
 



Attached Files:







GetAttachment[4].jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 1









GetAttachment[5].jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Missy86

Any news on Katie


----------



## MartaMi

*maybebaby3* - your kids are adorable :cloud9:
*Sparkledust09* - congrats :flower:


----------



## insomnimama

Nope. And Smidge, looks like you can add JennyWanny & Missy86 to our list. 

The few, the proud, the bloated. :rofl:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Till no news on katie, nothing on facebook either, I hope its because she's busy having baby cuddles and not because she's having a difficult time, bless her.

Abz I asked hubby about the air con unit, we had looked at them in currys / comet and they were all about three hundred - but of all places he got this one in netto lol! He saw the deal online and only paid £100! Bargain! Its easily as good as the more expensive ones and Iits just great with oliver.


----------



## Missy86

insomnimama said:


> Nope. And Smidge, looks like you can add JennyWanny & Missy86 to our list.
> 
> The few, the proud, the bloated. :rofl:

Hehe


----------



## muddles

Congratulations to *PhoxiestFox, Pikefoldpixel and Sparkledust09*

*maybebaby3* cute pictures.

*sarahwoo* my Oliver is a bit grumpy with the heat too, during the day he is wanting to sleep but keeps waking up crying, feeding having a nappy change then going back to sleep. At night he is sleeping for around 4 hours at a time. We have a fan blowing towards his pram and it seems to be working as he has been asleep for an hour which is a big improvement on yesterday and tjhe day before where it was 30mins at a time (before the heatwave he was going 3-4 hours). Poor baby was massively overtired then totally flaked out when it got to 7pm and cooled down. He has a heat rash over his face too despite him wearing next to no clothes for the past two days.


----------



## jolou

hey ladies

congrats to all the latest arrivals!

harrison is also very niggly and not sleeping great with the heat only about half an hour then wake again very niggly, il soothe him off again then he would wake after half an hour, like your LO muddles he was normally sleeping 3-4 hours a time and about 5-6 at night. we went into chester yesterday so i could get a few cheap cooler clothes to last me till i loose some weight, more so i could see how i would last walking most the day. he slept fine being pushed around but as soon as we would stop i think the heat would wake him, especially in the shops so in the end we didnt get me any clothes, it was far too hot in them shops! he seems to be very hungry when he does wake tho, he has been having some cooled boiled water just so he doesnt dehydrate, and his milk near enough every 2-3 hours instead of 4 hour gaps, last night he went down finally at 11pm, after filling his nappy, then woke at 2, had a bottle then woke at 7, had a bottle then fell asleep till 10:30am, so i caught up on sleep at them times. i got used to him going 6 hours in between at night lol. this afternoon he has been very vry niggly, we walked to OH parents house for lunch and i think harrison slept for a total of half an hour in all, we were there all afternoon. he finally drifted off just now as we were walking home, so ive left him in his pram and having a lovely sit down catching up on here :) tho i could do a with a snooze as soon as mark comes back from the car wash.


----------



## jolou

and still nothing on katie.. oh i hope its because she is very busy giving birth.


----------



## Pussy Galore

Afternoon ladies... no news on Katie then? Fingers crossed for her :)

And thanks Frufru!! My avatar is Chloe's first bath with Dad which she absolutely loved!! :)

Still haven't posted my birth story... will pop back on later and pop something down!! :blush:

:dust: to those still waiting :hugs:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Just been doing some katie style stalking lol! She was last online in the early hours of this morning. I hope she's okay,


----------



## lili24

Hey girls, Katie has just texted me to say Daisy arrived at 00:24 (24th May) weighing 9lbs 9oz. Labour was awful and she has so many stitches but she would do it all again right now. Daisy is beautiful. Xx

I'm so proud of you Kate! Well done xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Oh yay, well done katie! Sounds like she's had a really tough time but I'm soooo pleased to hear that mum and baby are okay! Thanks so much for updating lili, I was getting so worried! X


----------



## Smidge

aww congrats katie and to all the new may mummies


----------



## Smidge

still here still waiting for my little princess to arrive me and hubby are being driven mad by the constant calls, i love the people think we wouldnt let them know just turn up a few weeks later with a baby like oh did you not know!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Awwww smidge I hope your lo doesn't keep you waiting too much longer!


----------



## malpal

Awww huge congratulations katie!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## danniemum2be

well done katie x x x x x x luv ya x x x x


----------



## Missy86

Congrats Katie xx


----------



## Widger

Congrats Katie and to all the other May mummies. I'm waiting here too Smidge and my phone calls started 2 weeks ago.... if only I could have some sign as to when this little one wants to make an appearance?

Everytime I wake up with nothing I think, well that is another day gone... nothing can happen now as everyone keeps saying it will happen at night.

Oh and the heat........ it is really not good when you are this heavily pregnant is it? Come on baby widger, get a move on :)


----------



## Missy86

I dont want Rhys to come now till my shingles scab over

so next week will do for me lol


----------



## jolou

wooohoooo big congrats to katie! amazing weight!! i have to admit i was starting to get a bit worried with no news xxx

fingers crossed smidge and widger that things start happening soon for you, its not nice being pregnant in this weather at all.


----------



## Widger

Did any of you may mums go into labour during the day?

Clutching at straws of course :haha:


----------



## laney_1981

Congrats katie, well done and can't wait to see photos when you can manage


----------



## jolou

i did with sophie ;)


----------



## Widger

:happydance: Come on baby widger :rofl:

It can happen then woooooo hooooooo. Positive thinking and all that :haha:


----------



## malpal

Widger..... my friend went into labour during the day twice, and both times she was cleaning the kitchen floor!!! Someone had told her that being on all fours and the scrubbing motion would do the trick!!! That sounds like hard work though in this heat!! 

I may just start general chanting for all the may mummies that are left!!!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emera35

Widger, my labour started at 10.30am, so yep in the daytime, it is possible! (Oh and it ended at 1.18pm, so yay for a fast labour, done by lunchtime ):happydance:

Congratulations to all the new Mummies since i was here last! :happydance::cloud9::happydance:

Rohan was 6 weeks old yesterday! Have our postnatal check tomorrow already :wacko:

I'm dying for some adult company right now, all my friends are at work :cry:

Roh is so much fun though, i'll get by :haha:

Hugs all round :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Widger

Chant away Malpal - think I'll give floor cleaning a miss today as 30 degrees arrgghhh. But cooler tomo so will give it a go :haha:

gorgeous avatar pic by the way. How are things going?


----------



## Widger

Oh this is so good to know girls that labour CAN happen during the day. I went out with hubby last night as wanted to make most of weather and being spontaneous :haha: and he said, oh.... what will you do if your waters break here and now? :haha: I wasn't overly relaxed after that point :rofl:

Wow, your baby is 6 weeks already!!! Amazing!


----------



## emera35

He was 4 weeks early :)

Oh and i had about 30 seconds warning my waters were going to go, i had a sudden backache and a weird spasm, it made me sit up in bed fast, and then it felt like a champagne cork going :haha: same sort of result too, but hey, hang about in marks&spencers, my friends waters broke in there and she got £100 vouchers! :happydance:


----------



## malpal

Widger said:


> Chant away Malpal - think I'll give floor cleaning a miss today as 30 degrees arrgghhh. But cooler tomo so will give it a go :haha:
> 
> gorgeous avatar pic by the way. How are things going?

I'm going to say busy and hetic, but then i feel like a lier since i'm sat in front of the computer having a cuupa whilst my 3 ladies sleep!!! It doesn't stay quiet for long though!!!! 
You take it easy xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pussy Galore

:happydance:huge congrats to Katie.. so glad to get an update!! :happydance:

I think I will join Malpal in the general chanting!! :haha:


----------



## jolou

bloomin heck 6 weeks already emera! time is going fast.. harrison is 4 weeks already on friday.. madness


----------



## emera35

Tell me about it, time is really flying...all the days blur together :haha:

Rohan slept for 6 hours for the first time the other night! I woke up freaked out after 5.5 hours. First time i've woken up naturally in 6 weeks! :haha: Fingers crossed he'll make a habit of it, it was sooo nice :)


----------



## Widger

Chant away girls for all of us STILL waiting :haha:


----------



## muddles

lili24 said:


> Hey girls, Katie has just texted me to say Daisy arrived at 00:24 (24th May) weighing 9lbs 9oz. Labour was awful and she has so many stitches but she would do it all again right now. Daisy is beautiful. Xx
> 
> I'm so proud of you Kate! Well done xx

Yay congratulations *Katie! * Hope you recover quickly from the birth and dreaded stitches. 

Congratulations also to *Lily123*

As for us Oliver is lying in his pram sleeping but making a kind of grunting noise which is usually followed by farting, he is such a charmer :lol: He seems to be waking lots and feeding lots during the day whilst it is hot then sleeping normally at night time so guess the heat is unsettling him as he has a bit of a heat rash over his face which goes right down at night time. He has stolen my fan too, as it is blowing towards his pram, so I think I am hotter than him! He is also a bit snotty and he has a bit of a cough-he actually lifted his head off my shoulder to cough in my face last night! It made me think of Little Britain and the 'computer says no' sketches. 

Have a nice day ladies.


----------



## jolou

off topic slightly here but im fed up of searching for holidays! we want to book one for next year, figure get in early and get some savings, i just cant decide where to gooooo, we wanted to go somewhere we havent been before, easy enough for mark not so much for me lol then i would like to go all inclusive but mark is wary because he cant have wheat or dairy.. oh its tooo hard! lol

im also sat here chanting :D


----------



## MartaMi

*Katie *- congrats :flower: Sorry to hear that labour was awful:hugs:
*emera35 *- such a sweet avatar you have :cloud9: 

Our summer is gone :dohh: Cold-cold-cold.


----------



## malpal

Jolou.... the First Choice Holiday Villages are excellent. They are so child friendly it's untrue! Also as they are only boooked by first choice they cater solely for the british. Not sure if this is a good thing or bad when you go abroad, but great for Mark! 
xxx The Egypt one is my fav! xxx


----------



## abz

howdy everyone. 

CONGRATULATIONS KATIE!! :D :D

and CONGRATULATIONS MAYBE!! :D :D

happy due date to me :) looks like she won't be arriving on time then, ha. 

abz xx


----------



## jolou

thanks malpal! we were actually looking at Egypt last night as we both have never been there but it was just before 24 was about to start so i stopped looking lol its handy having a child who will join anything where there are other kids too! i was always far too shy for kids clubs but sophie loves anything like that.

abz im sending you some labour vibes! lets get u started! :)

and i forgot to say in earlier posts maybebaby your LO is lovely! and all that hair!!


----------



## happy2bme

Just to let you know after all of my moaning on Friday 21st, my baby, Daniel arrived on Friday evening, bigger than expected at 8lb 7 (I am only small so they were in a bit of a panic), ended up having an epidural which was a very positive experience. Just exhausted now!! Congratulations to everyone else who has given birth xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Congrats Happy2bme!!! :)

Sending labour vibes your way Abz :)

Oooh holidays... now that is something to think about for next summer!! My hockey team used to call me Judith Chalmers cos I like my holidays so much!!


----------



## Widger

Congrats happy2beme! Hope to be joining you in motherhood REALLY soon :haha:


----------



## A3my

Just popped in to say hi! congratulations to all the new May mummies.

Glad to hear Daisy is here - what a weight well done! xxx

joining in on the chanting for Widger and Smidge.

I'm at the cry for no reason stage - I'm so happy and I love him to pieces though. I get all sad that each day passed is a day gone! Silly ay :) xxx


----------



## fluffpuffin

congrats to the new May mummies!! please send more labour vibes - I have now nearly reached my due date and no baby yet :(
xxx


----------



## abz

all vibes and chanting much appreciated. i've waited nine months and am happy to wait a few more weeks if needs be. but i want to meet my little girl... even though the thought of that fills me with a kind of inane terror, ha. but in a good way :D

abz xx


----------



## jolou

ohhh congrats happy2beme!

PG ive not been away properly in nearly 2 yrs! and i hate it lol i used to go away every yr since i was 15, ive told mark i neeeeeed to go away next summer since we wont be this year.. no way am i going away with a couple month old baby lol 

we still cant decide on where to go or when, as much as i love heat and sunbathing its not great with little ones so i think it will be around may time but other than that i have no idea. marks no use he just sits and says i dunno or thats a bit steep!! i think he is forgetting we are paying for a family holiday now not some lads week away lol so for destinations any suggestions are welcome!

amy are you crying at a set time each day? i found i would cry around 6ish at night till around 8.. poor sophie had no clue what was up lol when i was pregnant id cry when she was just playing up a little so she wondered why i was crying when she was behaving lol oh and i was crying last night at a couple of Michael Bublé songs when he was on the tv... tho it was better than drooling over him since mark was in the front room with me lol


----------



## muddles

*happy2bme, lulabug, OmiOmen, AJM999* *and nat310788 * congrats!


----------



## insomnimama

I need everyone's labour-postponement thoughts and prayers now more than ever. :cry:
My Dad passed away this Sunday and I am spending the next few days plannng his Celebration of Life (he was far too jovial to have tolerated a funeral) which will take place Thursday evening. 

So my little girl needs to hold out till Friday. He was really looking forward to having a granddaughter and I am heartbroken. :(


----------



## Frufru

Insomnimama I am so sorry about your father. My thoughts are with you and your family :hugs:

I am so sorry you are going through this at all, but even more so with the arrival of your LO being so close. We lost my sister at the start of April -I planned and arranged her ceremony and managed to stay pregnant (just) to see it through and I pray that you do too. 

It is times like this I wish I could teleport so that I could give you a hug in person. Much love to you Insomnimama xxx


----------



## etoya

So sorry for your loss insomnimama


----------



## Capsicum

Just a quick update to say that Joel Alexander was born on 16th May. He is doing really well! 24 hour labour followed by emergency C-section due to him just NOT wanting to come out. He was in a really difficult position. Baby's been absolutely fine but poor Mum has had a post-epidural headache since the birth, which is now slowly going. 

Congratulations to all the other May Mummies! 

x x


----------



## kelly87

hey thankyou for all the congratulations its been hectic and i havent had the time to get on here. hope everyone is ok i thought id show off my little Ethan hehe xxx :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







074.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 1









080.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 1









070.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## malpal

Insomnimama i am truly sorry to hear about your dad. My thought s are with you hun xxxx


----------



## Smidge

Insomnimama sorry for your loss x x


----------



## MartaMi

*insomnimama* - so sorry for yours loss. Holding thumbs that your little girl waits for those days :hugs: 

*happy2bme, Su B* - congrats :flower:
*jolou *- we're going to China on July 1st. It'll be for ten days and we're going to Shanghai to visit EXPO 2010. There should be warm and sunny. Hope it is because I would hate it when it would rain.
*kelly87 *- he is so cute :cloud9:


----------



## jolou

oh insomnimama im so so sorry for your loss i wish i could give you a hug in person but a virtual one will have to do! fingers crossed your little girl stays in long enough for you to get through it all xxx

kelly he is too cute!


----------



## Janny Wanny

insomnimama - sorry to hear bout ur loss

congrats it all new mums

how is everyone


----------



## jolou

not too bad janny.

how are you doing? not long till your due date!


----------



## Widger

Insomniamama - so so sorry to hear about your loss. My thoughts are with you at this awful time :hugs:

Congrats to all the other May mums. 

It is my due date today and no sign that this little one wants to be evicted yet :cry:


----------



## Tashry

Knox is here. Born May 24th weighing 7 pounds, 12 oz. 
Full story on my original thread "My turn, going to hospital" which was updated earlier. 
Thanks for all the support!


----------



## jolou

congrats tashry!!


----------



## Capsicum

Insomnimama, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## abz

so sorry to hear about your dad insomnimama. loads of love xx

congrats to all the new mummies :)

abz xx


----------



## malpal

Congrats Tashry! 

How you doing Abz??? xxx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Insomnimama... I am so very sorry for your loss. I lost my Dad a few years ago and can understand exactly what you are going through :hugs:

I will keep everything crossed that your LO stays put for the next few days.

Congrats to all of the new May mummies and to Widger on reaching 40 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Insomnimama I am so sorry to hear about your father, thinking of you and your family x

I hope everyone is well, just a couple more babies for the regular posters now! I hope all the may babies who have arrived are doing well. Oliver is such a sweetie, though he's had me up since 4am! He always seems to have a long four hour sleep from 10pm, then from 2am he sleeps for about two hours and it takes me about an hour to change, feed and settle him inbetween sleeps. From about fove though he thinks its time to get up lol! 

X


----------



## Cactusgirl

Oh my goodness ladies - I feel like I have been gone FOREVER!!

I have not had time to catch up with all the posts and there have been probably 40 babies born since I was last on. I will go back when typed this to try and catch up.

I know FruFru has been updating for me and you are all aware of Che Harry's arrival 8 days ago now. So much for a home birth - ended up being induced and in hospital for 6nights afterwards due to having to be catheterised as could not wee and then Che getting jaudice and needing his first sun bed at 3 days old!! But we got back home on Sunday finally and finding out feet on our own! Also even though did have to go to hospital I still had a very positive experience and dare I say it 'enjoyed' the labour?! I am planning to write my birth story asap.

I feel like I have missed so much of what has been going on. Love to you all and will start catching up now!
x


----------



## Moongirl

Hi guys!! :wave:

First off, i'm so sorry about your dad insomnimama, and will keep my fingers crossed that insomnibaby stays put until Friday. :hugs:

Congrats to all the new may mummies - and katie well done with Daisy - almost 10lbs, wow!! Hope you're recovering well!

CG - glad to hear you and Che are home now safe and sound!

Happy due dates yesterday Fluffpuffin and Abz, and today Widger! I'm still here waiting too although i still have 5 days until my due date so that's not much of a surprise! :haha: I think we need a 'still waiting list' too :haha: I have Smidge, Abz, Insomnimama, Widger, Fluffpuffin and JannyWanny... oh and me!!! I'm getting a bit bored now, i can't really drive anywhere, and walking is pretty limited... and all my baby stuff is now washed and ironed... any tips girls?

hope you're all doing well and your babies aren't too grumpy/feet not too swollen in the warmth!!
:hugs:


----------



## Janny Wanny

just back from mw.... been told my might be back to back :( scared now they not sure but was hard to get the heart today and i been getting bh on my back.... my feet and legs r getting more swollen by the day :( lol


----------



## Cactusgirl

Right I am back after finally getting through all the threads! So much has happened. Mainly:

PG - congratulation on Chloe Ava!!

Daisyfflur - congratulation on Olivia Daisy!!

Hope&Faith - congratulations on Amy Eleanor!!

Maybebaby - congratulations on Owen John!!

Malpal - congratulations on Freya and Layla

DWandMJ - congratulations on Averie Nicole

Mrs RC - congratulations on Lucas (same bday as Che)

LolaAnn - hurray for your LO!

A3my - congratulations on Alexander Dylan!!

Modo -congratulations on Bobby

Phoxiestfox - congratulations on Ellie

Pikefoldpixel - congratulations on Maddison Grace

Katie - HURRAY I was really hoping I would not get to the end and find out you were still waiting!! Sounds like you have been through the mill but hurray for Daisy's safe arrival!

And well done to all other May mummies I have missed.

Everyone's names are gorgeous!

Insomnimama - I am so sorry to hear the news about your dad. What at terrible thing to happen let alone at this time. He sounds like he was a wonderful man for you to have a 'celebration of life' for him. You are in my thoughts.

To those that are still waiting - I really do not envy you having to go through the heat over the weekend with your big bumps. You poor things - 6days left of May!! Come on now!!

Will go and try and write my birth story now!
x


----------



## Moongirl

Oh Janny, that sucks, hopefully they're wrong or LO moves quick! Get bouncing on your birthing ball and see if that helps?! :hugs:

Oh and i'm with you on the swollen legs/ankles/feet. Attractive aren't they?! :haha:

xx


----------



## MartaMi

*Tashry *- congrats :flower:
*Cactusgirl *- great to have you back :thumbup:


----------



## Cactusgirl

by the end my feet and ankles were unrecognisable!! I was wearing a pair of my DH flip flops as did not fit in any of my shoes!! In the last couple of days have finally managed to get into my own shoes!!


----------



## Janny Wanny

lol they just so annoying feel like they gonna fall off lol


----------



## muddles

insomnimama said:


> I need everyone's labour-postponement thoughts and prayers now more than ever. :cry:
> My Dad passed away this Sunday and I am spending the next few days plannng his Celebration of Life (he was far too jovial to have tolerated a funeral) which will take place Thursday evening.
> 
> So my little girl needs to hold out till Friday. He was really looking forward to having a granddaughter and I am heartbroken. :(

So sorry to hear this. Will be thinking of you and your family on Thursday. :hugs:


----------



## muddles

*Su B, Tashry* congratulations. 

*Kelly 87* Ethan is really cute.


----------



## maybebaby3

huge congrats katie! what a healthy birthweight!!! xxx


----------



## maybebaby3

insomniamama i am so sorry about your dad :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

congrats 2 all the other may mummies who have had their babies in the last 2 days :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

sleep deprivation sucks. owen sleeps much better during the day. i got 2hrs sleep last night so fingers crossed 2night is better!!!


----------



## jolou

evening!

nice to see you cactus girl, glad everything is going ok!

oh i remember cankles well and they didnt go for about a week after having harrison lol


----------



## A3my

Hi everyone,

just a quickie - *insomnimama* i'm so sorry to hear about your Dad :hugs::flower:

*jolou* - I dont seem to have a set time with the emotions :cry::haha: its more when I have a minute to myself and start thinking about it all :blush:

still chanting for you girls :) 

well I am surviving on 2 hrs sleep a night as Alex is on australian time :dohh: xx


----------



## LogansMama

insomnimama - so sorry to hear about your dad. :(


----------



## Sarahwoo

Urgh maybebaby two hours sleep? I hope you are getting some day time naps? Steve goes back to work tomorrow so I'll be doing the nights on my own, in a way it might be easier cos I'll just go to bed nice and early and I won't need to worry about waking steve up ..... Oliver is soooo noisy when he's feeding lol! 

Cactusgirl good to see you back, congrats!

Well oliver went in his sling today, I wanted to get some housework done so I worked it out, popped him in and he slept like a dream for a good hour while I cleaned the kitchen, hoovered and everythinng! It was great! Its a close parent sling and it was lovely and comfy, almost like having my bump back lol! I can imagine I'm going to get lots of use from it, sooo handy!


----------



## Windmills

Just sneaked on while daddy is doing bedtime duty- our first! It's my birthday tomorrow, and I haven't slept since Friday so he said he'd do it. I'm too paranoid for my own good though!
I'm going to have to get online tomorrow and write my epic birth and post birth story, it's veeery long though! Hope you're all doing well xxxx


----------



## danniemum2be

awww kate thought id pop by to say Daisy is gorge, she looks just like u, best birthday prezzie ever!! have a nice sleep and have a lovely bday tomorrow with ur lil princess! luv ya x x x x


----------



## modo

Hi girls!!!!

Congrats to all the May Mummies who have had their babies :hugs:

Katie its really nice to hear from you.

I just got back from the hospital today and honestly it is such a relief to be home. I am currently on my night shift with Bobby until 4 am (I started at 10pm) when DH takes over. Bobby has a slight case of jaundice and was tested by nurses in the hospital for three days in a row. Unfortunately I only had colostrum at the time and could not feed him as much as he needed to help with the jaundice so I had to give him formula. Since my breast milk came in yesterday I have been trying to express every 3-4 hours during the day and giving it to Bobby. 

Speaking of Mr. Bobby -- Aka Boss, Sir, Your Highness and Dino Baby (he sounds like a baby dinosaur when he cries) -- we are so in love with this baby. I just can't believe how much he has changed our lives. He looks so much like my DH its pretty unbelievable. He is the cutest baby in the world to us! 

Would you believe that I started writing this post at 12.30am.


----------



## Sarahwoo

Hi everyone!

Katie lovely to see you back on, daisy is so lovely! Looking forward to reading your birth story! And happy birthday!

Modo it sounds very organised there with shifts! I think a downside of breastfeeding has to be that no one else can do it! I am going to start expressing when oliver is a little older so that daddy can do some feeds - while I do get some sleep it would be nice if they were in more that two hour slots lol! I'm not too tired though, tbh hubby is worse and he does get more sleep lol! I thinlk I maybe just deal with it better - he just turns into a big grump.

Well I hope the other babies have been good tonight! X


----------



## Widger

Happy birthday Katie... first one as a mummy, how does it feel? :yipee:

Look at all you mums up in the middle of the night. I know it sounds crazy but can't wait to join you :haha: 

I have had dull stomach pains all night. It is like the constant period pain you get. I couldn't sleep properly for a few hours, not because it was hurting particularly but it was on my mind. Anyway, woken up this morning and they are still there. Have eased off slightly. Have been to the toilet and it doesn't appear to have helped the pain so think it isn't trapped wind :blush:

I know I'm clutching at straws here but hope this is the start of things for me.... so keep chanting ladies :rofl:


----------



## Windmills

Okay, I can't be bothered writing a birth story just now, I do need to at least hand write it though because so much happened and I don't want to forget! 
She's amazing and perfect and I just can't believe how in love I am already. And Vinny is absolutely loving being a Daddy! 
I promise I'll play catch up soon and find out what's going on for all of you xx


----------



## Missy86

Congrats Katy xx


----------



## katrina1987

Congratulations to all who have there babies and good luck to all who haven't x x


----------



## Janny Wanny

morning all :)

how is everyone?


----------



## malpal

Great to hear from you Katie hun and glad Daisy is settling in well! And happy birthday xxxx

Modo glad Bobby is finding his feet by showing who's boss!!! 

Sarahwoo... i agree with you, it would be so much easier if men had the equipment to breatsfeed! I am having to do both breast and bottle so i do the breast then they get passed to daddy to top up with formula! It's like a production line as then they get passed back to be winded!! They are always backwards and forwards bless them!! 

Widger..... sounds promising hun!!! Am going to chant extra specially for you today hun! Fingers crossed, keep active and upright!!!! Apprantely it's good for gravity!!! xxxxx


----------



## jolou

oooo widger that sounds promising! il also send some vibes your way today!

im sooo tired today, normally i can cope with little sleep but ergh i feel like death warmed up today, Harrison is currently napping upstairs, normally id take the chance myself but i have the HV coming at 11:30 and want to do a quick hoover before hand and straighten my hair (just so i feel human lol) tho i am doing the latter whilst having a cuppa and on the comp ;) multi tasking!


----------



## malpal

Jolou... glad it's not just me that go's into a fenzy when the hv visits!!!


----------



## jolou

its daft isnt it, but i keep thinking she will be looking at everything!


----------



## Josefin

Congratulations to all the babies:)

Now I have passed my due date with 10 days! It kind of sucks. I'm pretty tired of being pregnant now. But I'll be induced this saturday or monday so in about a week I will have my baby in my arms, finally!:)


----------



## malpal

jolou said:


> its daft isnt it, but i keep thinking she will be looking at everything!

When my hv came round last week Lexie was napping when she arrived, halfway through she woke and Neil went to get her, he bought her down and offered her a biscuit in from of the Hv. I was so cross at him as i didn't want her to know we had biscuits!!!!


----------



## Widger

Sounds like HV visits are a little stressful girls :wacko: 

Thanks for chanting girls :haha: pains seem to have died down now though :cry: I'm going to get ready to get out now and go for a brisk walk down to the shops.... come on baby!!

Oh you poor thing Josefin, there I am complaining I want my baby out and you are already 10 days overdue. Good positive thinking though.... at least this time next week you will have your baby xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning ladies!

Katie.. glad to see you back on here and Happy Birthday!!

I'm glad to see we are all sooo tired with the night feeds! :wacko:

Upped the chanting for you Widger!! :hugs:


----------



## xminimotox

I really hope I'm a May mummy! Still waiting on my Little man he's very stubborn! Keeping his mummy and daddy waiting about. 
Congrats to all the May mummies so far :) xx


----------



## muddles

Sarahwoo said:


> Urgh maybebaby two hours sleep? I hope you are getting some day time naps? Steve goes back to work tomorrow so I'll be doing the nights on my own, in a way it might be easier cos I'll just go to bed nice and early and I won't need to worry about waking steve up ..... Oliver is soooo noisy when he's feeding lol!
> 
> Cactusgirl good to see you back, congrats!
> 
> Well oliver went in his sling today, I wanted to get some housework done so I worked it out, popped him in and he slept like a dream for a good hour while I cleaned the kitchen, hoovered and everythinng! It was great! Its a close parent sling and it was lovely and comfy, almost like having my bump back lol! I can imagine I'm going to get lots of use from it, sooo handy!

Hey Sarah our Oliver's seem a lot like each other! Mine loves his sling too, which is also a Close baby carrier. He will also sleep through very loud noises and he is very noisy when he eats too...he sounds a bit like a sea lion when he is gulping down his milk! :lol: 

Can't believe there are no more births to add today! So pleased it has cooled down my happy little boy returned yesterday as he slept happily on and off during the day rather than waking up grumbling a lot. He has been sleeping for 3-4 hours at a time at night too since he was born so I am hoping that lasts as some of you seem to be having a tough time at night. He wakes up has one boob, burp, nappy change, other boob, burp then back to sleep. :happydance:

Have a nice day ladies. 

Oh and he has gained 15 ounces since he was last weighed!!!!!!


----------



## jolou

hey ladies

HV visits arent stressful really lol but i do always feel like im being judged, i doubt i am tho. well the visit went well, harrison is now 9llb 7oz so yet another growth spurt! he was 8llb 15oz last week and 8llb 8oz the week before lol he my little chunkster. apparently he is presenting well since he is still a newborn so thats all good. i was asked how i was feeling.. good job she didnt ask that last night as i was feeling horrid and very very teary. Im getting sooo fed up of not driving now its unreal, i forgot how much i loved my independance. mentioned it to the HV and she said if i feel up to it then she doesnt see a problem with me driving now, so im gonna drive on saturday so at least i have mark with me.

hows all the rest of you?


----------



## malpal

That's great Jolou, bet you can't wait to spread your wings!!! I'm off out tomorrow for the first time on my own with all 3 !!!!!! I'm going to see my sister for the day, she's about 40 mins away so fingers crossed they all sleep on the way and it's just me and michael (buble!!!!) on the M1!! 
My sis is also having a baby and is due on the 4th june so i will be very jealous when i see her bump!!!


----------



## abz

howdy guys. am still here and still waiting.

fab to hear from you guys CG and katie :)

my new tumble dryer is tumbling away, ha. it's bloody noisy!! and the house is an absolute heap. the baby's room is now full of all the junk that was in the cupboard that the tumble dryer is now in as we haven't been able to put shelves up yet. so it's totally stressing me out. the house needs to be hygeinated again and i can't do it :(

in other news i finished watching season five of buffy... only two seasons to go...

sweep on friday. not sure i can walk far enough to get down the road to the docs. but looks like it will just have to be grab crutches and go for it...

abz xx


----------



## LogansMama

malpal - will you REALLY be jealous when you see your sisters bump? UGH. I am soooo glad to not be pregnant anymore! I feel sorry for ladies with big bumps right now! I can only imagine twins woulda made me 2x as miserable! LOL! 

And why did you care if the HV knew you had biscuits? I'm confused... :)

Widger - Good Luck! I hope this is it for you!

And all the other ladies waiting... I hope your babies get here REAL SOON!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Hi ladies! 

Muddles our olivers do seem to be very similar! Mine just does one four hour stint at night though and then goes to two hours - you can set your clock by him lol!

I am very jealous of you ladies who are taking your babies out on your own. I've only been out with hubby so far and I am absolutely dreading taking him out without anyone else, I'm really confident with him normally but even just taking him for a walk scares me and there is no way I want to drive with him in the car. I'm sure I'll change soon enough, with hubby going back to work I might take him for a walk in the sling some days. Scarey!

Well oliver is just finishing his feed we are sat in the baby change at york outlet lol !

See you all at the next feed! X


----------



## Pussy Galore

Afternoon ladies!!

I see lots of you have had a few visits from the HV! I have my first visit tomorrow... what can I expect?!


----------



## Heidi

congrats to all the new may mummies :)


----------



## Moongirl

Hi guys!

Happy birthday Katie, how lovely that you have Daisy there to help you celebrate!! :happydance:

Modo, glad you're home and Bobby is doing well!

Jo, i've stopped driving this week (decided i'm too close to the wheel) and it's already doing my head in!! grrrrr. hope i don't have to lay off too long after the birth!

Widger, your baby is a tease!! hopefully that was a little practice run and the chanting will work soon!!

Abz, i proper cleaned the house when i started maternity leave thinking i could just keep on top of it as i went - fat chance!! don't quite know where all this stuff comes from (well ok i should stop online shopping ;)) but it's quite a mess again....will maybe have a stab at it tomorrow!

I went for a nice walk today (hasn't started anything tho!) and then got my haircut, so i'm all presentable to meet my little one!! hopefully it'll still be neat by the time he/she makes an appearance!!!

:hugs:
x


----------



## abz

well i'm willing my bump to make a move before i have to shave my legs again :) hee.

am going to try and get OH to hoover the house tonight. it's a small house. it shouldn't take very long. our house is tiny. but it's something i can't do and the floors are gross, especially the kitchen, ha.

abz xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Pg my health visitor just asked loads of questions, from stuff like how long steve and I had been together and if we owned the house to did I know not to leave the cats alone with oliver lol! Plus stuff about feeding etc, and she told me about the local baby groups, gave me my appointments etc. I was really nervous but she was nice, and she was only here for half an hour or so. I did make sure I tidied up but I'm afraid since I was home alone she didn't get offered a cuppa, never mind a biscuit!


----------



## jolou

PG my first HV app she just weighed harrison and measured his head, asked mark questions, like where he worked etc and also asked about sophie. she also told me to swap harrisons milk to a milk that made no sense and told me to wake him every 4 hours to feed (ive always demand fed sophie till she was in her own routine)... needless to say i wasnt very impressed with her. My 2nd app was a different HV, she was far better to be honest and also wondered why i was given the advice i was given lol. This time (my 3rd visit) she asked if i knew what contraception i wanted to use if any and asked how i feeling myself, if i knew of any clubs i could goto or was i even a club type person, which i am not lol im rather shy in person so really struggle at them, i told her when im able to drive tho i am never in, i am often going to mums to help her etc which then led her to asking about mum (i wonder if she was just ebing nosey there lol). Oh and i was also asked if i new how to prevent cot death etc at my first app.

Malpal i sooo cant wait to get out on my own, its been a whole month since i have driven myself anywhere!!, id be out tomorrow if mark was home and his car was out of my way, i am not allowed to touch his car lol tho i might have to  i really wanna goto see mum and have a look around the clothes shops before half term starts. Thats a 30 - 40 minute drive too and like you i hope he sleeps for it or at least doesnt cry and enjoy a bit of mr Bublé or backstreet boys lol did you see the audience with him on sunday night?

Abz! ooo end of season 5 of buffy! i loved the last few seasons.


----------



## Widger

Well turned out that all those pains this morning were nothing.... you are right Moongirl. This little one is a right old tease :haha: Got mw tomo so hoping that she'll take a look down there, although I know they are reluctant to till 41 weeks... no harm in asking though.


----------



## Sarahwoo

Argh I missed michael buble on sunday, damn! I guess that's what happens when you never know what day it is lol!


----------



## Mork

hi all, i had my baby girl this morning at 1.20 am by emergency c section . She is gorgeous x


----------



## modo

Congratulations Mork!

Our Health Visitor came by today for the first vist with a trainee (or student wasn't sure) and she removed the staples from my cesarean incision, took a blood sample from Bobby and gave us some advice. The hospital had given me some envelopes to give to various health professionals including the HV which I gave her. 

I am doing my night shift with Mr. Boss who s currently sleeping. I am actually not tired yet so I am hanging out here and watching TV. I woke up at 10am this morning to help Ben and went back to sleep from 11-1pm and when my Mom arrived from3-6pm.

I am really happy because my EBM is increasing each time I have expressed. I really want Bobby to have a good amount of booby milk with the hope that I will be able to breastfeed one day.


----------



## jolou

congrats mork!!

cant believe i am online at this time lol Harrison done really well over night!!! he had his last bottle at 10pm and fell asleep by 11pm then didnt wake again till 5:30 this morning!!! i woke up around 3 and thought oh my god he hasnt woke yet, checked him and he was fine snoring away then he started to stir around 5 but it takes him ages to wake up lol he must have been tired tho, he was awake from 4:45pm yesterday afternoon till the time he finally went to sleep properly last night, just having 10 minute cat naps! 

modo how nice does it feel to get them staples out, it was like a miracle for me when they came out i could all of a sudden stand up properly!

i am tempted to move the cars around this morning just so i can escape a little but im also at the same time a little nervous about driving lol how odd am i, now im allowed im starting to get scared.


----------



## malpal

Well my lovely day out to my sisters has been cancelled as she has gone into labour! Her waters broke last night at 11.30pm and she is now in hospital at 6 cms. Fingers crossed it goes quick for her and i have a new baby newphew soon! Am so excited but gutted about my day out! 

Jolou.... go Harrison! That's great that he wnet that long! The girls fed last nigt at 10.30am then woke at 2.30am, but went straight off again and woke then at 6.00am. These babies seem to be settling in well! 

Huge congrats Mork xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maybebaby3

congrats mork!

happy bday katie! 

widger - i was having pains on and off 4 weeks and ended up being induced :dohh: 

jolou - did u manage 2 get yourself out and about on your own?

insomnimama - thinking of you :hugs:

am waiting 4 hv 2 arrive, but it could be any time between 9am and 1pm! tidied up a bit as there were toys everywhere again and i fell asleep on sofa last night with the dirty dishes from dinner in the kitchen :blush: and i didnt want hv 2 c that!!! :haha: tomorrow the mw is visiting too and that is between 9 and 1 too. so annoying as means cant plan anything for the morning!

baby owen is sleeping in bed with his daddy. when dylan comes back from school we're baking cake as it's daddy's bday 2day so we are going 2 spoil him a bit. we're going 2 go in2 spain 4 lunch either on saturday or sunday with his parents 2 celebrate properly. probably go to marbella and eat on a beachside restaurant and then dylan and erin can go 2 the beach after lunch and i'll sit in the shade with baby owen.

oh well i guess i'd better go and see if the washing machine cycle has finished and hang out the clothes! take care all. xxx


----------



## Frufru

Hi all,

Congratulations to our new may mummies and lots of labour dust to those still waiting :dust:

Katie - sorry your birth experience was not what you had hoped for and hope that you, Daisy and Vinny are all settling at home ok.

Modo - on the BF front there is hope! I could not BF Joni due to her early arrival as her suck reflex was underdeveloped. Nearly 5 weeks along and she can latch and feed :mrgreen: She still gets very tired when feeding so we do still give her bottles of EBM but are slowly cutting them down. The key for me has been lots of skin to skin with her, keep offering the breast before every feed even if they just snuggle up to it/lick the nipple. I wont lie to you, it has been mentally and physically exhausting to keep expressing and feeding for so long and I have had days where I have just wanted to give up, however I know it will be worth it :winkwink:

I found out yesterday that Joni and I have thrush :sad1: I have it my nipples and boobs, I am off to the doc's this morning to pick up some meds for us both. It has slowed down the BF a bit over the past few days as Joni fusses at the breast so much as her mouth is sore - a least now I know why she has been so fussy. I thought the burning sensation in my nipples after nursing her directly was normal for BF so had not questioned it being a fisrt time Momma - I am so exctied to know that it is not and that I am getting medicine to make it better :thumbup: I do think that MW's/HV when talking about BF and coaching you, should mention thrush and symptoms as it seems to be very common and I had no idea what to look out for. Had someone briefed me on thrush in relation to BF Joni and I could have got treatment at the start of the week :rolleyes:

Sorry I have not replied to most of you individually but I am out of time!

See you all later, have a good day :)


----------



## fluffpuffin

congrats to mork on the birth of her lil girl :)

It seems there's not many May mummies left that are yet to give birth. keep the labour vibes coming girls. I'm now 1 day over my due date :( come out little one!!

maybebaby3 - not very reassuring that you had all those niggles and still ended up being induced. I really want to avoid induction if possible.

Frufru - sounds like the bf is going well now. well done for persevering.
xxx


----------



## maybebaby3

fluffpuffin - it was not 2 awful being induced. it was very quick when the really painful contractions started. it was very intense and painful (but then again all my labours have been painful) but at least it was fast. the intense pains started at about 7.30pm and then he was born at 10.05pm.


----------



## Sarahwoo

Morning!

Hope everyone is well, sounds like the may babies are all behaving - except the ones who don't want pto come out lol! I'm sure they won't keep their mummies waiting too much longer. Hang on in there girls!

I have to sau I'm rather jealous of the mums who's babies are sleeping more at night, I'm getting 6-8 hours but in two hour stints, a long sleep would be sooooo nice! I'm not all that tired though and I know it could be soooo much worse.

Well I'm off to try to get some breakfast .... Easier said than done lol!

X


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations Mork :kiss:
well me and Daisy had a bit of a rough night, she just wants to be fed constantly. I really really wish I'd BF! It's a nightmare worrying so much about bottles and whether enough are made, if the waters cooled down yet etc etc! And I think lack of sleep is starting to get to me as I keep forgetting how much formula I've put in so far :( 
She's asleep now and I'm wondering why she can't do this at night :lol:


----------



## Josefin

Still no baby here. 11 days overdue now. So tomorrow I'm going to the hospital to check on the baby and talk about when and how I'm going to be induced. I felt some pain last night, but it wasn't much and not for a long time. I really hope I'll get my baby today, but it doesn't look good... Hope you other girls won't have to wait as long as me!


----------



## Widger

Mork - :yipee: So pleased your little girl has FINALLY made an appearance!!

Josefin - Sorry still here. At least you know worst case scenario is that you will have your baby this time next week... hope it starts off for you. I can't see it happening with me either.

Sarahwoo - I've heard from friends that things do get better later on, around 6 weeks. You are doing brilliantly :hugs:

Windmills - Still early days :hugs:

Frufru - Friends of mine said the thrush cleared up really quickly when they started taking medication. Hope it works out x

Maybebaby3 - I think this will happen to me too!

After the other night of pain, I had a night of nothing so body obviously playing tricks with me. Amazing that this little one is calling the shots already :haha: Have midwife later so hoping she will take a look down there :blush: and give me some indication if anything looks like it will progress. At least I will know when they will likely induce me etc (if it gets that far) so I can have a date.

FULL MOOOOOOOON tonight - maybe that will kick baby into gear :rofl:


----------



## malpal

Where's Abz this morning????? Hope your ok hun! xxxx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Widger its not your body playing tricks, its your body getting ready! :) I've also heard that from six weeks babies sleep longer at night, woo hoo lol! Oliver is no trouble really though, each time he wakes up he just wants food, new nappy and then he goes bacl to sleep, it could be a lot worse and when I'm up I'm really not tired, which is amazing really, I didn't expect that after 3 weeks!

Katie sorry to hear you had a tough night, make sure you get some sleep while you can! Oliver sometimes wants to feed all the time, apparently its him putting in a pre order for more milk in a few days when he might have a growth spurt. I'm not sure if its the same wirh ff babies? I guess it would be since they don't know its not a boob!

Frufru do you mind me asking what the symptoms of your thrush were? Just so I can watch out for it!

How often does everyone elsr get their baby weighed by the hv etc? Oliver was weighed by the midwife at 5 and 10 days, and he doesn't get weighed again until six weeks! My hv did one home visit and that's it, I have two appointments for weighing etc and two for vaccinations, and that's it. I always thought you got them weighed every week or so at baby clinic, but I guess every area is different.

I soooo feel for you ladies who are still waiting. My tip is to make sure all your little jobs are done, I was working my way through my lists and the day I finished all the main stuff. Three hours later my waters broke!

Well oliver is sound asleep again so I think I'll try to get some laundry done!


----------



## danniemum2be

hiya katie, maisie was the same when she was born constantly wants feeding, u just adapt, make up bottles and store them in the fridge, as long as u put them in the fridge u can store them for upto 24 hours, also at this age they dnt know their days from nights so u just need to sleep when she sleeps, dnt worry they eventually figure it out the first few weeks are hard but u will get thru it and im sure shes worth it x x x


----------



## cmharbour

I was suppose to be May but looks like I am going to be a June 1st Mama


----------



## jolou

morning 

well my day hasnt gone as planned at all, mark decided to take his car keys away with him so i couldnt get my car out! grrrrr really annoyed, i know he asked if i wanted the cars swapping over before he went and i said no its ok but what if there was an emergency and i needed to get the car out.. men dont bloody think.

katie how much is she having and how long is she going between feeds? i make all my bottles up for the day in one go and put them in the fridge then heat up as i need them, i know its not the way they say to do it on the tin but i did it with sophie and she is fine and it seems loads do it on the formula forum too. i was taking up boiled water in the bottles at night but like u id forget what i had put in, so now i just come down with harrison and sit with some tv on quietly and warm the bottle the same way i do in the daytime.

maybebaby how is OH now the little man is here?

sarah harrison has been weighed once a week so far but he wont be weighed again now till he is 7 weeks old.

oo malpal how exciting! i wish i was gonna be an aunt.. not gonna happen tho my sister is not interested in having kids in the slightest, she is happy to take other peoples out for the day and hand them back again. same goes for marks sister too.

frufru how annoying about the thrush but at least you know about it now. Harrison has it at the mo but its not sore or anything, its just taking ages to bloomin shift, we have him on nystatin which is so hard to give because he wont keep it in, it didnt help the nurse told us the wrong way to give it him tho.. before a feed, i read up its ment to be after!

not sure what to do now today, weather isnt great here today :(


----------



## malpal

The thrush is going around! Layla also has it, they haven't given her any medication though as they've said it's not bothering her or affecting her feeding, so we just have to wait. Having the 2 babes i have to be really careful not to pass it on to freya, fortunately the girls have different coloured bottles and they each have their own breast!! 
Still not heard if i'm an auntie yet!! I now know how it feels to be on the other end waiting for news!!! 
Jolou..... i know how you feel about wanting to get out, i feel like i have to wait untill dh is off for him to take us all out! Tha's why i was looking forward to my outing today, it would be like i'd gotten some indepandance back! 

xxxx


----------



## Windmills

Jo, shes taking about 2-3oz every 4 hours or so, but Last night it was more like every hour and a half :wacko: I suppose with her size though she's going to need more than an average sized baby! I'm going to just buy more bottles as I've only got about 6 and on days like yesterday it's too much hassle to keep washing and sterilising :lol:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning ladies!!

Congrats Mork on the arrival of your LO!!

Sarah... we have a baby clinic near us where we can pop in without an appt to get the baby weighed. We were advised to do this weekly? Is it worth asking if you can do this since 6 weeks seems a long time?

Katie.. sorry you had a rough night.. I guess we will all have a few of those in the first few weeks :wacko:

Widger... fingers crossed that the full moon works for you!!!


----------



## emera35

Hi ladies!

Firstly, chanting here for all you ladies still waiting for babies to come!

Second, big congratulations to all the new Mummies! :happydance:

Just to give some hope Rohan is 6 1/2 weeks now, and he's settled into a vague nightime routine, he'll go down by about 10pm latest and then always wakes me up at 3-3.30am for a quick feed, then straight back down until about 7am (although sometimes 6am) he also tends to have another 3 hours until about 10.30am, so all in all things aren't so bad now :) I say this, but it is vague and there is still some nights when he'll want an extra feed (or 2 or 3!) but mostly thats his routine now.

Poor guy has a stinking cold at the moment, i feel so sorry for him, he's lost his voice and is all croaky and snuffly. I think its bothering me more than him to be honest though as we just spent the last 2 hours playing on the bed and he was smiling away and doing his little shouty laugh he's developed, its so cute :)

Sarah my HV wants me to go to the clinic every 2 weeks for weighing still, but thats only as he was early otherwise she said once a month is enough at this stage.

Frufru, sorry to hear about the thrush hope it clears fast for you both :hugs:

Katie, big :hugs:, hang on in there, i find a bad day is usually followed by a good day, try to get some sleep in the day (if you can, i know i'm terrible at napping in the day i keep wanting to clean :haha:) or even just a little lie down with your eyes closed will refresh you a bit, just take it easy :hugs:

Jolou, i know how you feel i'd love to get out today, but its quite cool here and rainy and with Roh having a cold i think staying in is better, sadly :(

anyway nap time is nearly over, and i need some lunch!

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to you all!


----------



## jolou

Katie thats sounds just like harrison in his first week but then he started having more in the day so its gotten better. Also the hv said he might think he is hungry so quick because it takes a little longer to digest or something so I was told to try him with a dummy for a while. Not sure if its worked tho or if he just learnt to tell if full lol


----------



## Lara310809

please can you update mine to add that she weighed 7lb 8oz, and my stork is pink now, not yellow :thumbup: PS. I was due 2nd May


----------



## Moongirl

Hi ladies!!

Congrats Mork!! Can't wait to see pics!

Katie, i just noticed your pic of Daisy as your avatar - she is absolutely gorgeous!!!

Widger, let us know how it goes with the MW, hopefully she's kick start something :) I'm hoping to get a sweep on Monday if there's no progress!

Fluffpuffin, hopefully the full moon will help you too! lol!

Well i'm pottering about today with nothing really planned. Going to start some cooking shortly so i can freeze a weeks worth of food for when the baby arrives - we've spent the last 2 weeks eating out of the freezer to make space, so i better fill it back up quick :haha:!!!

:hugs:


----------



## belleii

hi, just to let you know that Riley was born on the 16.05.10 at 02:20 when he was due on the 10th weighing 8lb3oz and both his big brothers where there to see him come into the world, all being the 3yr old being asleep through the whole thing.Big thanks to all the brilliant staff at RSCH.


----------



## insomnimama

Hi all- my baby girl is just as stubborn as the rest of the family and did not cooperate as to when to be born. :rofl: My waters broke at midnight last night and she was born at 3:15am this morning by c-section weighing 7lbs 13oz. She has a whole lot of very dark wavy hair! 

Take care all :cloud9:


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations insomnimama! What's her name? xx


----------



## malpal

Huge congrats Insomnimama! These babies don't like doing as they're told! You take care and i'm thinking about you hun xxxxxx


----------



## Janny Wanny

hey everyone :)

got a sweep today... was told i was 1cm hehehe long way to go 
induction booked for 8th june but hope i got b4 then lol


----------



## insomnimama

We're still sorting out the name :rofl: I think we're close though!


----------



## Moongirl

Wow!! Congrats Insomnimama!! Looking forward to seeing pics and finding out your beautiful daughters name!! 
xx


----------



## A3my

congratulations *insomnimama* and all other new may mums :flower:

hope abz is ok!

Love your avatars *Katie* and *maybe* :baby::hugs:

well Alex still wakes every 1-2 hrs in the night. my head is pounding with tiredness. Its been ok this week because the girls have been at school so me and DH can kip in the day but next week is half term sdo I think I might die :iwacko: :haha: Id love it though, I forgot how much I did and I know this sleep hell isnt forever. I really want another one too but I know DH would NEVER agree. I feel like I'm rambling on! 

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## puffins'mom

hi can you update me had baby Drew Alexander on his due date 22nd may weighing 7lb 12oz. thanks puffins'mom


----------



## Pussy Galore

Congrats insomnimama and puffins'mom :happydance:

Looking forward to finding out names and seeing the pics!!

Well I had my first visit from the hv today and it went well! Chloe has put on 6oz since last Thursday which I think is OK? I am bf and loving it, so I hope the weight gain is OK!?

Katie... love your avatar!! :)


----------



## Smidge

Congrats Insomnimama! look forward to hearing a name. Congrats to all the other new May mummies I am still waiting have kinda come to terms with it now i finished my final uni exam today which means i am finished for the year and dont have to go back till october. i am hoping that now i can relax things might happen for me maybe i will get in on some of that full moon action.


----------



## modo

Congrats insomnimama and puffinsmom!


----------



## muddles

*Mork*, *Belleii*, *insomnimama* and *puffins'mom* congratulations! 

*Katie* Daisy is so cute!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Congrats Insomnimama!!!!!! I hope everything is okay there :hugs:

Well I am just trying to juggle amusing Oliver and cooking my tea - wow its not easy!!! I ended up with cereal last night so I was determind to get a proper tea tonight, I should just eat before hubby goes to work but Im not that organised!! Its amazing how little things become so hard when you've got a baby, does it get easier?!?!


----------



## LogansMama

Congrats Insomni and Puffin! COme join us in the baby club thread when you have time! :)


----------



## fluffpuffin

congrats to the new mums insomnimama and puffin's mom :)

Jannywanny - I'm surprised they do a sweep at 39+5 already, or did you ask to get one? I've got the mw tomorrow, but not sure if I should ask to get one?? :shrug: I'll be 40 +2 tomorrow.

Hoping the full moon will start off something for me tonight :) FX'd!!


----------



## Frufru

Sarah here are some of the symptoms of thrush in mother and baby:

Signs and Symptoms
In mother:

&#8226; intense nipple or breast pain that occurs from birth, lasts throughout the feeding, or is not improved with better latch-on and positioning
&#8226; sudden onset of nipple pain after a period of pain-free nursing
&#8226; cracked nipples
&#8226; nipples that are itchy and/or burning and that may appear pink or red, shiny, or flaky and/or have a rash and tiny blisters; nipples may also appear normal 
&#8226; shooting pains in the breast during or after a feeding if the yeast has invaded the milk ducts
&#8226; nipple or breast pain with correct use of an automatic electric breastpump
&#8226; a vaginal yeast infection

In baby: 

&#8226; diaper rash that does not respond to typical rash ointments (see this picture for one representation of a yeast diaper rash)
&#8226; creamy white patches that cannot be wiped off on the inside of the mouth, along the inside of the gums, inside of the cheeks, roof of mouth, throat, or tongue
&#8226; a shiny or "mother of pearl" look on the inside of the mouth
&#8226; breast refusal, pulling off breast, or a reluctance to nurse due to mouth soreness
&#8226; repeated clicking during nursing
&#8226; excessive gassiness due to the yeast's invasion of the gut

The baby may also be without visible symptoms. 


I have really sore nipples after feeding and they are pink and shiny, also I get a pulling burning type sensation through my boobs from my chest out towards my nipples when I am nursing sometimes. Doc's have given me some oral tablets to treat the infection in my boobsand some creamfor my nipples. As for Joni she has the white spots in her mouth and a white coating on the top of her tongue. I was expecting the same treatment drops Jo mentioned. However when I opened the prescription this evening it was a gel - ar first I was pleased as I figured a gel will be easier to apply than using the drops but when I read the leaflet it is not freaking suitable for babies under 4 months :growlmad: I will ring the doc's again in the morning and ask if they need to write another scrip o if I need to take it up with the pharmacy that dispensed it. RUBBISH :sad1:


----------



## Frufru

Congratulations to the new may moms :happydance: Sending :hugs: to you all and your LO's

PG - 6oz sounds like a great gain for a BF baby :thumbup: My HV said some BF babies can take weeks to start putting on weight while Mum and baby both settle into nursing

Insomnimama - congrats on the safe arrival of your little lady, looks like she took as much notice of you request to hang on in there as Joni did of my request :rolleyes: I hope you still managed to go to the celebration on life ceremony for your Dad.

Sarah - cereal is one of my regular dinner replacements :winkwink: It does get better in terms of how you manage to fit stuff in - you just learn how to I think. Also the sorts of meals we plan now have altered - If a meal is not quick and easy to prepare it just does not get bought now.

Hope Abz is doin ok. 

Night night (for now :winkwink:)


----------



## insomnimama

Frufru- nope, she has delayed the memorial by a good 2-3 weeks. Little bugger!
We have named her Lucia (loo-SEE-ah)


----------



## Sarahwoo

Insomnimama what a gorgeous name! Can't wait to see a pic!

Frufru thanks so much for that, its so helpful to know what to look for. Hope you get jonis meds sorted without too much bother!

Well Oliver had his first proper strop last night, I'm not sure why really, maybe a spot of colic? I was feeding him at about half eight while I had my tea, he had been fed not long before but wanted more, but while I was feeding him he was still upset and when he came off the breast he just cryed and cryed! I changed him, did all the normal stuff, he would stop for a minute and then start screaming again! This went on until ten when I decided to take him up to bed, he had a big poo so I changed hom again and managed to get him to feed okay. He fed for ages and then fell asleep with his head on my boob lol, so cute! He's been back to his normal self all night, so I'm not really sure what the oroblem was, but it was horrid seeing him all upset and not been able to make it better! 

Right, he's all fed again now so hopefully I can get a couple more hours sleep!


----------



## Widger

Sounds like all you new mums have everything under control. Congrats to the new May mums.

Unfortunately the full moon didn't start anything off for me last night... so I give up now. I've got a feeling I'm going to be induced as this little one just loves it inside mum's tum :haha:

Up this early as baby won't stop moving about when I'm lying down. I do have a dull ache below but nothing more than usual. Arrgghhh - I wish they just gave you a generic date e.g. you will have your baby end of May, beginning of June... then maybe I wouldn't go so crazy :wacko:


----------



## Josefin

Congratulations to all new babies!:) I got a sweep today. And if that dosn't work I'll be induced on monday:) And i found out that my baby is 4.3kg! A little heavier than expected:p


----------



## Capsicum

hope&faith09 said:


> WellI thought as I had a moment to myself I would pop in and share my birth story!
> 
> It all started around 10pm on the 14th with a few twinges which led to me waking upwith regular contractions at 1AM.
> 
> Phoned the midwife led unit at about 5am and went in to get checked ... was only 1cm dilated so was told to go home relax and carry on with the day.
> 
> By 9.30 I was in agony and couldn't get off the loo and needed pain relief sowe rang the hospital and went straight in. It was a 30 min car journey and I was contracting all the time. Finally got there at around 10.30 and was examined at 11.15 told I was 2-3 cm but I could have an injection to relax me and I would be moved to a ward to await progress.
> 
> I text my mum at 12.20 to let her know I was in labour and it was going to be a long process as we werent dilating much. Then I went to the loo and got stuck fortunately Dave came to find me with two members of staff (one was the head consultant who was in scrubs on her way to give someone an epidural) I was shouting at them I needed a poo the consultant looked over my shoulder and proceeded to say nope your having a baby 'i think i can deliver standing up'. At which point the entire maternity department turned up with trolley, bed a chair and screened off the corridor. We did finally manage to get me onto the bed. Dave describes it as a scene from a medical drama where they go crashing thru the doors to get back to the delivery room and as he entered the room Amy's head was crowning. After about 5mins of pushing she arrived was blue but soon pinked up and took her first feed about 5 mins after delivery.
> 
> I love her more than I can possibly say ... even when she is screaming!!!

Belated congratulations Hope and Faith! We were due on the same date I think. Glad that both our bundles are now here. x


----------



## Janny Wanny

ooooo 99 hehe whos gonna be the one to make it 100 ??? hehehehe


----------



## Smidge

NOT ME! i feel like she is never gonna to come out! :(


----------



## Widger

How you feeling smidge? Apart from being utterly peed off.

I keep getting so many messages from friends. I know they care but only so many times you can read 'so, no news?'. I mean if there was news they would have heard by now arrgghhh :grr:


----------



## Missy86

Widger said:


> How you feeling smidge? Apart from being utterly peed off.
> 
> I keep getting so many messages from friends. I know they care but only so many times you can read 'so, no news?'. I mean if there was news they would have heard by now arrgghhh :grr:

My messages started today lol, it can only get worse


----------



## Moongirl

Hi all!!

Yeah, i've been getting messages for a few days now, and i'm not even due until Sunday!! oh how much worse it'll get!!

Fluffpuffin, my midwife said last week that she'd try a sweep when i see her again on Monday (i'll be 40+1) so no harm in asking? 

Right i'm off to meet up with a friend for lunch.... have to try make the most of this waiting period even though it's beginning to do my head in! 

Hope you're all doing well, and that you mummies are getting a chance to nap!

:hugs:


----------



## Widger

You wait Missy :rofl:

Here are a few:
Any sign?
Nothing to report?
Twinges?
Any news yet?
Are you there yet?


----------



## Sarahwoo

I'm not sure where I found this, but its for you ladies still waiting :)

https://www.haveyouhadthatbabyyet.com/

i was planning to put it on my facebook if Oliver had been late, made me giggle :)


----------



## Moongirl

i hate facebook!!! yesterday the girl from my antenatal class who was due the same day as me had her little boy *and* so did my hubby's cousin who wasn't due until a week after me!!!! I mean i'm happy for them but NO FAIR!!!! There is a queue! :haha:

like that link tho sarahwoo, have a feeling that'll be on my page come Monday :haha:


----------



## fluffpuffin

I know how you feel Moongirl. I seem to be the last May mummy without a baby :( Well, saw the mw this morning, and baby is only 1/5 engaged :cry:, she'll never come out at this rate. I've been booked in to the hospital for next wednesday to discuss induction and possibly will have a sweep then. I really hope she'll get going soon. I want to meet my baby.


----------



## fluffpuffin

Sarahwoo said:


> I'm not sure where I found this, but its for you ladies still waiting :)
> 
> https://www.haveyouhadthatbabyyet.com/
> 
> i was planning to put it on my facebook if Oliver had been late, made me giggle :)

:rofl: I'll have to use that. messages are starting to wind me up now.


----------



## Janny Wanny

question.... does ur stomach have to harden when in labour .... i got very sharp period pains but no hardening


----------



## hayzeb

Congrats to all the May mamas and COME on to all the late bubas. haha that rhymed! lol xx


----------



## grumpygal76

due date


----------



## emma3997

Sarahwoo said:


> I'm not sure where I found this, but its for you ladies still waiting :)
> 
> https://www.haveyouhadthatbabyyet.com/
> 
> i was planning to put it on my facebook if Oliver had been late, made me giggle :)

Am 9 days over - just posted this onto my facebook! It's brill! :haha:


----------



## abz

I WANT MY BABY!!

congratulations to all the new mummies :) can i be one now please?

went for a sweep today at four days overdue to be told that my cervix is still high up and facing backwards. so despite all the pains i've been getting my body has been doing NOTHING to get ready for labour it seems. she did what she could but said that it was unlikely it would come to anything. am booked in for another sweep on tuesday.

i was prepared for the sweep not to work and to remain all pregnant etc, but i wasn't prepared for nothing to be happening at all. so it looks like i might be a june mummy :(

i want to cry. big dose of hormones going on i think. i'm totally gutted. i want to meet my little girl!!

my mum is coming down from scotland tomorrow. she is far far too impatient but she doesn't have to work until thursday this week so she won't be taking any hols until thursday. she's going to stay with her sister who is only an hour away so it won't be quite as stressful to get her here if i go into labour. so that's something at least.

don't know what to do with myself now. want to fall into a vat of ice cream.

thanks for thinking of me everyone :) i haven't read everything in depth because i was getting insanely jealous, ha. but it seems everyone and their babies are doing ok?

abz xx


----------



## Widger

Abz - right there with you.... I WANT TO MEET MY BABY NOW :grr:

Fluffpuffin - I'm still here waiting too!!

Sarahwoo - Love the link :rofl:


----------



## sallyanne

I am still here waiting as well.


----------



## Pussy Galore

Thanks for the feedback Frufru... very helpful! :)

And to all of the May mummies still waiting.. fingers crossed for this Bank Holiday wknd :) :hugs:


----------



## abz

well, i got my show... or at least that's what i'm assuming all that old blood and gak was... ick!! so whatever she did must have done something, even if it's just making it a bit easier for tuesday's sweep. so here's hoping...


----------



## Sarahwoo

Yay abz that's a good sign! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## A3my

Hi ladies, just popped in to check up on all the ladies in waiting! Come on babies, your mummies want to meet you xxx


----------



## LogansMama

Good Luck Abz!


----------



## insomnimama

Goooo abz!


----------



## Windmills

Hoping this is something starting for you abz! I started contracting after my second sweep and lost some of my plug, not sure if it would have done much more because I got induced the next morning! But hoping your little girl is on her way xxx


----------



## modo

Go abz!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jolou

hey ladies just a uick check to see if we had any full moon babes!

sounds promising abz!!

i had a nice day yesterday, met my friend in chester for a nice catch up and found out she has booked her wedding for aug! cant believe how quick she is organising it! we went looking at wedding veils and omg i fell in love with a fair few dresses! i want to get married now!! lol


----------



## Smidge

i am begining to lose all hope that this will actually happen lol i feel like it is all made up now and i have just got really fat! not even got a sweep till thursday because my midwife couldnt do it till then, i complain but i spose it gives me as much chance as possible to go naturally before then. i felt really crap all day yesterday and am hoping for a better day today, and you never no a certian stubborn little lady may even decide to make an apperance! lol unlikely!


----------



## Janny Wanny

morning all

happy due date to me!!

i lost my plug this morning least think it was it hahaha.... and contractions have gone :(


----------



## Missy86

Janny Wanny said:


> morning all
> 
> happy due date to me!!
> 
> i lost my plug this morning least think it was it hahaha.... and contractions have gone :(

How exciting hun, shouldnt be to long now


----------



## Frufru

So 3 more days of May - thinking positive labour thoughts on behalf of the Mummies still waiting for their LO's. Is still find it hard to believe I ended up with an April baby.

Joni was weighed yesterday and had put on another 10oz in the last week and a half so I was well chuffed as this is now 7lb9oz. 

I checked with my HV and it turns out the gel for Joni's thrush is the right medicine and I can use it on her even though she is only 5 weeks old. So why does it say in the leaflet not suitable for babies under 4 months :shrug: At the very least you would think when dispensing it that the pharmacist would have said something about this as it is quite obvious Joni is not 4 months old! Ah well its all sorted now - the gel is easy to apply and her mouth seems to be clearing up aswell. As for me I am yet to see an improvement but I think I was the first of us to get the thrush so think my boobies have been poorly for a while so it will take a bit longer for the meds to start working. 

Despite the thrush we are still persisting with BF as much as possible. While Joni can BF now she takes AGES to take a full feed. If she is alert and having a good day she can feed in an hour and half. If she is a bit tired it takes her a good 3 hours on and off to take a full feed by which time it is time for the next feed. As she is still building her stamina I am still expressing and giving her some feeds by bottle. 

Hubby finally had his hospital referral a couple of weeks ago - the one we have been waiting for since Jan 7th!!!! Off the back of that he was in hospital for an op yesterday and will be on bed rest for at least the next week. He is in a lot of pain and feeling quite traumatised but overall we are glad that things have been sorted now and he can get on with recovering and getting back to normal. Even above the pain and being incapacitated the thing he hates most is not being able to get hands on with Joni - you would think he would be grateful for the reprieve from night feeds and dirty nappies :winkwink:

Sorry - totally self indulgent post there. Hope you guys are all ok. 

Goooooooo ABZ!!!!!!


----------



## Widger

I've got sweep on Weds Smidge... hope we all go before then although somehow.... I just can't see it!

Janny Wanny - Good luck

Good luck Abz


----------



## maybebaby3

sarahwoo - owen was weighed on thursday when he was 10days old and as he weighs more than his birthweight (now is 9lbs 4oz) he doesnt get weighed again til he's 4wks and after that at 8wks and 12wks. when i had dylan and erin they were weighed every week! it's a new thing apparently :shrug:

jolou - things with OH are much better, thanks 4 asking! i only hope it stays like this!!! fingers crossed.

smigde, abz and janny - hope things happen 4 u soon. i know how annoying the waiting gets!

amy - i know broken nights r awful!!!

insomnimama - congrats on the birth of lucia!

owen is whimpering in his pram now. hope he's not done another explosive poo! the amount of washing i now have 2 do is extraordinary. actually just remembered have 2 hang out another wash! should get my bum i gear but erin has fallen asleep on me so will wait a few more mins b4 moving :haha: have been researching villas up the coast in spain for july. my in laws will probably come too. i get on well with them so that's ok!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Oooh good luck Abz and Janny Wanny - let's hope that this is it for you guys!! :)

Still chanting for you Smidge and Widger (but quietly cos Chloe is sleeping!!) :hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Good luck everyone - sorry havent been online much not sure where the time has gone over the last two weeks! 

Hope everyone is doing well x x x


----------



## Windmills

Good luck to the remaining May ladies :hugs: Hope your babies get here within the month! xxx

Well I've been having a 'moment' today- the midwife came round and when she checked my stitches, they've burst and become infected. I've been saying for a few days that they felt like hey were getting worse rather than better and I'm finding sitting down/getting up really really uncomfortable, so I wasn't surprised at all! After she left I just sat and cried, I'd like to blame my hormones but in actual fact I think everything from the last 2 weeks has just built up and up and now I'm really feeling the strain :(


----------



## Sarahwoo

Awww katie I hope you are okay honey, was the midwife able to sort your stitches out? Hopefully they will start feeling better soon, its three weeks since oliver arrived and I still feel a little bit sore every one and then. 

Its completely understandable that everything has caught up with you, you've been through quite a time! That combined with the overwhelming emotions of having your baby there plus not getting much sleep - I think we all need a cry now and then. I hope you got lots of hugs, I'll send you some virtual ones :hugs:


----------



## Boudica

Just an update to say I had an unsuccessful induction and am home again.

I don't expect to have my baby until JUne now.

Due date - 27th May


----------



## abz

hey guys. well i'm still here. woke up this morning with back pain and cramps... but of course they haven't amounted to anything. still have the back ache and the odd cramp but nothing i would say was a contraction. so i think my body is gearing up but i expect it to continue to do so for days. which is annoying as i am very uncomfortable and in quite a bit of pain at times :(

the bonus is that i rang mum this morning and she did the drive down from scotland today just in case. so she's here now and i don't have to worry about spotting labour for the real thing in time for her to get herself sorted and get here, ha. although she is still ridiculously optomistic. i think this baby is going to definately be a june baby now!! ha. one of my best mates' birthday on the first and my mum's on the second so they are routing for those dates. ha. 

so yes. thanks for all the well wishes. hopefully she'll turn up soon. but i doubt it... roll on tuesday when hopefully all this pain will have made me more viable for a proper sweep...

abz xx


----------



## Missy86

abz said:


> hey guys. well i'm still here. woke up this morning with back pain and cramps... but of course they haven't amounted to anything. still have the back ache and the odd cramp but nothing i would say was a contraction. so i think my body is gearing up but i expect it to continue to do so for days. which is annoying as i am very uncomfortable and in quite a bit of pain at times :(
> 
> the bonus is that i rang mum this morning and she did the drive down from scotland today just in case. so she's here now and i don't have to worry about spotting labour for the real thing in time for her to get herself sorted and get here, ha. although she is still ridiculously optomistic. i think this baby is going to definately be a june baby now!! ha. one of my best mates' birthday on the first and my mum's on the second so they are routing for those dates. ha.
> 
> so yes. thanks for all the well wishes. hopefully she'll turn up soon. but i doubt it... roll on tuesday when hopefully all this pain will have made me more viable for a proper sweep...
> 
> abz xx

I have a sweep on Tuesday to hun

Good luck


----------



## Windmills

:kiss: thanks Sarah, the midwife couldn't do anything about it as it's infected so they can't restitch :( so I've just got to man up and deal with it basically :lol: it's no fun!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Ouch katie! That sounds painful! I hope it starts feeling better soon, mine was bad enough so I have a lot of sympathy for you, makes mine sound like nothing!


How's Viney finding fatherhood? Steve is back at work now so I'm making sure that he doesn't get woken up, he's a mare when he's tired lol! He's so sweet with oliver though, its so sweet to watch! He does hand him back quick when he crys but to be fair he does normally want feeding :)

Steve has another week off soon so were thinking about going away for a couple of nights, not far, maybe whitby or something. That's not a daft idea is it? Oliver will be four - five weeks old.


----------



## modo

Guess what girls? I managed to get Bobby to latch on for 5 minutes TWICE today!!!! I am so pleased :happydance: he of course got impatient after he lost the latch and started screaming until I gave him a bottle. I am still very pleased with this progress :)

Katie I am sorry your stitches have broken hon :hugs: I have also been crying pretty much everyday and I have been told that that is normal :hugs:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Good luck for Tuesday Missy86 and Abz :hugs:

Katie.. sorry to hear about your stitches :( I too had lots of stitches which took over an hour to put in and when finished the Consultant said I think you are more or less back to how I found you... I stitched my name down there for you so you don't forget my part in the birth of your first child!!

My stitches were particularly sore but now two weeks on, it is much more confortable down there!! Hang on in there :hugs:

And congrats with the progress on bf Modo :)


----------



## Windmills

I'm just soo paranoid about it now, I feel like I'm constantly jumping in the shower and drying it with the hairdryer. I don't want it to heal weirdly or anything!
Vinny absolutely loves it, he's fab with her. The only bit he doesn't like is nappy changes, but not because of the nappy! He says he hates dressing and undressing her because 

she's so tiny and he's so big and he doesn't want to hurt her :dohh:
he's back at work already too, but he's been fab. I always try and get up an take her downstairs before he wakes up but if he does wake up at the same time as me then he won't let me get up. I feel SO guilty about it though!!
Is Oliver still doing pl


----------



## Sarahwoo

I can sooo see how you could get paranoid :( The midwife in hospital said for me to take two baths a day with nothing in the water, I just filled the bath about ten inches deep and sat in it for 15 mins or so, it really, really made it feel soooo much easier, at least for a few hours if not longer. They also said that I could put lavender oil in the water but I just had it plain. Might make a change from a shower :)

Awww that's so sweet that Vinny thinks she's so small and delicate! Bless! Oliver always crys when Steve changes him but he normally just grumbles for me, I think its because Steve does it really quick whereas I'm so slow he gets bored lol! 

Well Oliver has finished his feed and hopefully will go back to sleep now! He seems to think thayt 4am is getting up time so I might only get one more block of sleep.....fingers crossed he sleeps in today .... Three hours sleep in one go right now sounds sooooooo amazing lol!


----------



## Windmills

I'm wary of getting in the bath because I'm having problems even getting down on the floor to change the baby :dohh: I don't fancy getting stuck! I might try it though, people keep saying to me to get a salt bath?! I think salt water on an open wound would equal EXTREME pain :lol: 
Well Daisy had us up from half 3 til 6 the nuisance :lol: don't mind too much though as she's usually so good!


----------



## xminimotox

My baby boy Jack was born 29.05.10 at 2:15pm weighing 7lbs 11.5 :) x


----------



## Missy86

I dont know whats wrong with me this morning, I cant stop crying


----------



## fluffpuffin

Missy86 said:


> I dont know whats wrong with me this morning, I cant stop crying

I was like that yesterday hun. It's hormones. I heard as well, that just before labour there's a big shift in hormones and that can cause you to feel like that,
FX'd!
x


----------



## Sarahwoo

Katie yeah my mum said salt baths but I just went for plain ones, if you can manage it give it a try - not too hot and you don't need loads of water, it really really does make it feel easier :) 

Oliver always seems to think that 5am is a good time to wake up, he went back to sleep until 7 this morning which was such a treat lol!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Missy I hope you. are okay honey! X


----------



## Frufru

Congratulations minimoto.

Modo - great progress with the BF :thumbup: Joni is currently grumbling for a feed - I have tried to BF her 3 times in the last hour and a half when she starts to grumble before she cries. The trouble is when I do that she is not properly awake and only feeds enough to send herself back to sleep for 10-15 mins so I am waiting until she wakes up properly this time. If I gave her EBM in a bottle she would drink that while half asleep but if I keep giving in all the time we will never get this BF malarky licked :rolleyes:

Katie - your stitches sound really ouchy and I hope they get better really soon :hugs:

As for the idea of a salt water bath and stitches that is just wrong!!!!


----------



## Windmills

It might be different for me cos I'm FF, or because my baby eats so much? But when Daisy starts grumbling but is still too sleepy to eat properly, I change her. Sounds silly but the cold air on her bum wakes her up x


----------



## cb1

Hi, can you update mine - baby boy Alex born 28th weighing 8lbs 6


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations cb1 :kiss:


----------



## Widger

Congrats cb1.

I think I may be in labour although not sure? Have had contractions (what I think are contractions) since 5am this morning and around every 20 mins (although some around 10 mins apart) from 30 secs to 1 minute. They vary in intensity so I'm not sure if this is the real deal or not e.g. one contraction can be quite short and not too bad to handle, then the next is really really painful and a little longer. Oh god, how long is this going to go on for? Been 10 hours of this already! Just hope it is real labour and not false. What do you reckon girls?


----------



## Missy86

I wonder where Jannwanny is?

Do you think Lo is waiting till MIL goes on hoilday on Wednesday before coming out lol


----------



## jolou

congrats cb1

ooo sounds promising widger!


----------



## Windmills

Ooh I hope this is the start of something for you Widger :kiss:


----------



## A3my

Fingers crossed Widger - my first was like that for a few days :S keep active, come on little widger :dust: xxx


----------



## Widger

Think I'm going to go down as the longest labour in history at the moment.... why can't I be like most of the May mums on here :haha:

Pains stopped at 4.30pm for 45 mins, went to bed for rest and started up again with avengance but only every 10-15 mins now... why is this taking so long? Some contractions are sooooo painful too :cry:


----------



## leoniebabey

Morgan was born on the 19th at 9 am weighing 8 pounds 2 and a half


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations Leonie :kiss:
hope things start happening a bit quicker for you Widger. The start of my induction was very similar, it's frustrating isn't it!


----------



## leoniebabey

Windmills said:


> Congratulations Leonie :kiss:
> hope things start happening a bit quicker for you Widger. The start of my induction was very similar, it's frustrating isn't it!

congrats to u too 
9 pound 9 omg :shock: big babies!!

xx


----------



## Widger

Thanks windmills :hugs:

Really frustrating as it just doesn't seem to be getting anycloser together and to think that this could go on for over 24 hours.... I'll be exhausted by the time active labour starts... just taken 2 painkillers to see if that helps me a little. I really don't think I'll be able to handle much in active labour after all of today. Ouch.... there is another contraction.


----------



## Windmills

I know!! I'm glad I was induced on my due date, the doctors said I would have ended up induced for being overdue anyway because she couldn't engage.. Imagine the size of her 2 weeks later!!


----------



## Widger

:rofl: I'd rather not think of the size your girl may have been because every minute that is going past is making me worry :haha:


----------



## Windmills

:hugs:
Labour when you're exhausted is no fun, my best advice is if you're tired, take advantage of pain relief. I had an epidural because I was induced and couldn't get off the bed anyway because of monitoring, and it meant I could sleep for some of my labour. It was the best thing for me because I definitely would have ended up with forceps or a section because i'd been awake for over 3 days by the time I got the epi! 
Er that was a ramble wasn't it..


----------



## Lilybean

Just to update ladies...The FULL MOON worked for me obviously my gorgeous little boy Hayden George Rylance was born on 29th May 2010 @ 11.34am (1 week overdue). He weighed in at 7lb 3oz and is the most beautiful little thing I have ever seem!!! Will post more of a birth story when I have time but just wanted to wish all those ladies who are still waiting good luck xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Congrats cb1 and leoniebaby!!

Ooh Widger... I am excited for you! Fingers crossed this is the start of things for you :)


----------



## Sarahwoo

Yay widger, good luck honey!


----------



## Missy86

Lilybean said:


> Just to update ladies...The FULL MOON worked for me obviously my gorgeous little boy Hayden George Rylance was born on 29th May 2010 @ 11.34am (1 week overdue). He weighed in at 7lb 3oz and is the most beautiful little thing I have ever seem!!! Will post more of a birth story when I have time but just wanted to wish all those ladies who are still waiting good luck xx

Congrats hun, I am glad someone got something out of the full moon


----------



## Widger

Congrats Lilybean.

So, doubled over in pain with last few contractions although far apart. They agreed to see me in triage and only 2cm dilated but at least I came out with some pills... hoping to get some sleep... I can dream


----------



## Widger

So, still here. Managed to sleep every hour before really painful contraction came and always when moved onto my left side. Feel like I want this to progress now so I'm up and out of bed. I'm grateful for the rest I have had but keen to get this over with. Why is my body not doing what it should? So so tired of it all :cry:


----------



## Smidge

awww good luck widger i hope it starts to pick up for you! i am still here still no sign of anything! is it bad that i am jealous of you? i just want SOMETHING! lol


----------



## Windmills

At least something is happening widger :) hopefully it won't be too much longer! Make sure you eat regularly, and don't tire yourself out trying to move things along :kiss: good luck! I'm excited for you, I want to meet my baby for the first time again! xxx


----------



## abz

good morning everyone. i'm still here too. am glad i'm not the only one smidge :D

congrats to all the new may mummies.

GO WIDGER :D sorry that you are having a hard time of it all. 

yesterday i thought something was going somewhere. got some pains back but not really painful, just uncomfy and not regular, but i started feeling so so sick and got a dodgy tummy and just felt wrong somehow... but then of course it all went away... so am back to waiting. bump has wriggled about a bit this morning so that's good. she seems to be really quiet...

i hope you start feeling better soon katie. massive hugs.

fab news on the bf modo :)

sorry if i've missed anyone. I JUST WANT MY BABY NOW!! one week overdue today. another sweep tomorrow at 4pm...

abz xx


----------



## Frufru

Congratulations cb1, leoniebaby & Lilybean :happydance:

Widger I hope this is it for you and that your labour speeds up soon :hugs: 

Oh poo - laptopjust about to run out of battery :rolleyes:


----------



## maybebaby3

congrats 2 all the new mummies!

katie - hope the stitches heal soon. sounds awful! stitches in themselves are bad enough without them splitting and getting infected. salt water should help, dont know if it'd be painful but i guess it is like swimming in the sea when u have a cut, it is supposed 2 help.

abz, smidge and widger - hope your babies put in an appearance soon!!!

owen is starting 2 complain. i had 2 bath him this morning as he had done som massive projectile vomits last night! he is a really sicky baby but i'm not worried as he's put on weight since he was born. i think he just eats loads and i have lots of milk which comes out pretty fast! ah he has settled now with his dummy and musical teddy bear!

have a ton of :iron: to do but it is sooooooo difficult 2 do when the kids are around and in the night i'm just 2 exhausted. have a wash 2 hang out now so i'd best get off my arse now. OH keeps saying the sofa is getting the shape of my bum as i'm constantly sat there feeding owen! cheeky bugger! not like he's doing much of the housework himself!!


----------



## muddles

*xminimotox, cb1, leoniebabey, Lilybean* congratulations!

Lavender oil in a bath is fantastic for when you are healing. I was recommended it by my friend and the community midwife. Poor you *Katie* and ow, ow, ow.


----------



## Windmills

I just wrote a bit reply and then deleted it by accident :dohh:
glad Owen is doing well and gaining weight maybebaby :kiss:
how is Oliver doing muddles?
I'm going to try a bath when Vinny gets in later. He's taken on an assistant manager, which means less money but more time with me and Daisy- definitely worth it! I'm made up, he might even get a day off every week!


----------



## muddles

Windmills said:


> I just wrote a bit reply and then deleted it by accident :dohh:
> glad Owen is doing well and gaining weight maybebaby :kiss:
> how is Oliver doing muddles?
> I'm going to try a bath when Vinny gets in later. He's taken on an assistant manager, which means less money but more time with me and Daisy- definitely worth it! I'm made up, he might even get a day off every week!

Oliver is doing very well thanks. Had him weighed last Tuesday and he had gone from 8lb 2oz to 8lb 15oz in a week! He is currently sleeping in his pram so I am catching up on here. Guess he was having a growth spurt again over the weekend as he would only sleep for around 30mins at a time (instead of 3-4 hours) then want feeding and cuddling for most of the day. Thankfully he still slept 3-4 hours at a time overnight. He is back to normal today and seems to have fallen into a pattern of feed on one side, nappy change, awake period, feed on other side, sleep, then repeat around 3 hours later. 

That's great about Vinnie, Daisy isn't going to be a baby for long so I am sure he will want to spend lots of time with her and you so he doesn't miss out. Sure you will manage without the extra money. How is Daisy doing? 

,


----------



## Windmills

He sounds like he's doing great! I really admire all you ladies who breastfeed, it sounds like a lot of hard work!
Daisy is great, she's starting to be quite predictable which is good for my sleep :lol: she only lost 3oz too, so she's still a fatty :lol:


----------



## maybebaby3

muddles - sounds like u have routine sussed! owen loves bf and would be latched on all day if he had it his way!

katie - great news that vinny is going 2 be spending more time with u and daisy even if it means a pay cut! money's not everything.


----------



## maybebaby3

katie - r u still able 2 use new baby clothes with daisy? owen needs 0-3 already. he only got 1 use out of the new baby sleepsuits i bought! he's 53cm now.


----------



## muddles

Windmills said:


> He sounds like he's doing great! I really admire all you ladies who breastfeed, it sounds like a lot of hard work!
> Daisy is great, she's starting to be quite predictable which is good for my sleep :lol: she only lost 3oz too, so she's still a fatty :lol:

Ahh but all I have to do to feed Oliver is pop a boob out where as for formula feeding you need to wash, sterilise and prepare bottles so sure there are pros and cons of both. That's good that she didn't loose much and is still a nice healthy weight.


----------



## muddles

maybebaby3 said:


> muddles - sounds like u have routine sussed! owen loves bf and would be latched on all day if he had it his way!
> 
> katie - great news that vinny is going 2 be spending more time with u and daisy even if it means a pay cut! money's not everything.

On Saturday and Sunday he wanted to do little else apart from feed, though on a normal day he will feed around 8 times. It's quite funny really as both myself and my H are of the opinion that we wouldn't bother trying to get some sort of routine going until Oliver is a few months old but for someone so small he already seems to have his own opinions and so it seems he has put himself in a routine. He latches himself on for feeding and will take himself back off again if he isn't happy with the flow of milk, he will manoeuvre himself around to the position he wants to lie in, he often whimpers and acts like he wants food so my H hands him to me where he promptly falls asleep in my arms without wanting food! I could go on...... I think he could be trouble when he is older! :lol:


----------



## Cactusgirl

Insomnimama, mini, cb1 and all other new May mummies- massive congratulations!!

Katie that is great news about Vinnie cutting down hours.
Everyone seems to be doing great, I am very proud of all of us May mums!

Well things with Che are going well (I think!) He is 2 weeks today and we have been back home just over a week. The lack of sleep is NOT GOOD though. The first few days Che would not settle at night unless he was being held and I was petrified of falling asleep whilst holding him in bed so basically did not sleep. I was advised by mw to keep him swaddled when I get him out to bf through the night and that does seem to work. He now wakes about 3 times a night anything from 1-3 hours for a feed which takes anything from 30-60mins. So sleep is extremely broken but at least getting some!!

I have probably been doing too much in the day and not catching up with sleep as I should be but struggling to stay in. I have even breastfed in the Trafford Centre in a coffee shop which I was very proud of - I was very discreet and did not just wap 'em out and Che was great.

Yesterday had a wobble and a bit of a cry but think it is just the sleep deprivation catching up. I cannot remember life before Che now and it is all still very surreal that there is a little being that is reliant on you for everything.

Still need to finish my birth story.

Dare I say it and know you don't want to hear it ladies that are still waiting but I am almost jealous you are still to give birth!! I would love to go back and experience the labour again!! I NEVER in a million years imagined I would EVER say that!

Last day of May - it feels like an end of an era to all get this far!

x


----------



## Windmills

maybebaby3 said:


> katie - r u still able 2 use new baby clothes with daisy? owen needs 0-3 already. he only got 1 use out of the new baby sleepsuits i bought! he's 53cm now.

Yes, weirdly she's actually quite small in most of them still :lol: The only thing that has been a bit close is a Very Hungry Caterpillar sleepsuit, she wore it yesterday but I don't think it'll fit next time. 
I don't know where she's hiding her weight, everyone is always surprised when they see her in person because they expect her to be huge :lol:


----------



## Moongirl

hi girls :wave:

Not been on over the weekend - good luck Widger, hope things have progressed more today for you. Smidge and Abz, fingers are still crossed for you! Any news from Janny Wanny or Fluff puffin?

well i'm still here waiting too! Yesterday was my due date and i had some period pain type cramping in the afternoon, but i think it was just wishful thinking, coz it stopped!!! Saw the midwife this morning and she did a sweep (owww) but said cervix still thick and really far back, so i'm not expecting anything to happen too quickly :( She also booked me in for induction on the 8th, so at least i have an end date to aim for!!!

Anyway, think i'll talk my hubby into taking me out for a spicy curry tonight and see if that'll do the trick! ;)

Hope you mummies are all doing well!
:hugs:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Hi ladies!

Well it sounds like all the may mummies are doing so well! We are doing fine, its just so strange still having to really think about how to do get even small things done, but as time goes on I am getting more used to it. I was very impressed this morning as oliver had a good night and then we were both up and dressed by 8am while Steve slept. I've been in my pj's most days until steve gets up. However it wad quite short lived as I managed to spill an entire yoghurt over myself trying to juggle oliver and eating - whoops!!

When does everyone else get the housework done? I do a bit while oliver is napping but most of it I'm doing when steve gets up so he can watch oliver. My parents are going to start coming uo for the day on fridays so I can do the ironing, clean the bathroom etc, so that will be good!

I also don't seer$ able to remember life before Oliver! I I do love been a mum though, I think I've found my perfect job lol!

Katie great news about viney, fingers crossed he gets some days off now!


----------



## paula88

Hey all,

Hope everyone is doing well, just too let you know i had my baby girl on 27th May, Only 12 days late.
We have named her Sophie. will post more soon. 

Take care xx


----------



## jolou

hey ladies,

harrison is now in his 0-3 sleepsuits, his newborn ones still fit everywhere bar the legs, he is so long in his legs his toes curl up in them, im actually thinking of cutting the feet out as i dont have many 0-3 at the mo. he has also started to wear some 0-3 tops, i had him in his rolling stones t-shirt on friday lol soooo cute plus i do his hair in a mohawk, such a cool dude already! lol

sarah i get a bit of housework done when harrison is asleep or in his bouncer chair after a feed, he seems to like the hoover going. altho i dont do much housework at the mo, its still a bit of a struggle.

moongirl, spicy food and a bit of hanky panky might do the trick lol


----------



## fluffpuffin

Hey girls - still waiting. i'm feeling really low today :( Why does this baby not wanna come out? I'm definately having a June baby now.

On the bright side I think widger's making slow progress. keeping my fingers crossed for her.

Moongirl, hope tha labour will start for you soon. lots of :dust: to you. :hugs:
xxx


----------



## abz

really hope things are going well for you widger.

i was really sad to realise today that unless i spontaneously give birth which is very unlikely i will now be having a june baby after waiting for a may baby. it was always a possibility. it's my mum's birthday on wednesday so she's routing for that, ha. 

still having slightly stronger twinges but nothing i could say was a contraction and they are few and far between. she's been bouncing about again this afternoon and managed to catch some of my tummy movements on film. why on earth i never did that before i don't know!! ha. since it's far less impressive now she can't move as much.

cross your fingers for me chaps!! i don't want to wait another week. one week overdue is enough!!

abz xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

I hope things get going for you soon Abz! Oliver arrived the day after my mums birthday :)


----------



## Frufru

Happy due date to me, happy due date to me, happy due date dear me, happy due date to me :rofl:​


----------



## modo

Girls I am pretty down on the whole breast feeding thing :( I guess I am pretty disappointed in myself and feel like a failure :( 

The MW at the hospital said that my nipples were too short which made it very difficult for Bobby to breastfeed and he is also very impatient and hungry. He would just start screaming for the milk when it didn't come in fast enough or he didn't manage to latch. Its why I started bottle feeding because I needed get the jaundice out of him.


----------



## babyhope

modo said:


> Girls I am pretty down on the whole breast feeding thing :( I guess I am pretty disappointed in myself and feel like a failure :(
> 
> The MW at the hospital said that my nipples were too short which made it very difficult for Bobby to breastfeed and he is also very impatient and hungry. He would just start screaming for the milk when it didn't come in fast enough or he didn't manage to latch. Its why I started bottle feeding because I needed get the jaundice out of him.

I know how you are feeling too. My nipples are softer and don't always stick out, sometimes they lie flat, and my son has the hardest time latching, he usually ends up crying in frustration. I had help from the lactation team at the hospital and I even made an appointment at WIC because I really wanted to breastfeed, but I ended up bottle feeding because he just couldn't latch.


----------



## babyhope

I just want to congratulate all the may mommies who have had there babies!! Baby Dylan keeps me so busy especially because he always wants to be in my arms and I can't get anything done! I missed 10 days of BNB and now I am 40 pages behind!!! 

CONGRATULATIONS LADIES!!! It is so exciting that most of us already had our babies, pregnancy with you ladies was a wonderful experience:hugs:


----------



## insomnimama

Don't despair folks who wanted to breastfeed- there is no "magical nipple shape" that makes it possible to feed. One thing that can help is to put baby on for 5-10 minutes before offering the bottle. My second son had severe jaundice & had to be on an "infant tanning bed" and that's what I did. If it's been less than a week since you gave birth it will be relatively easy to "relactate" as well. :hugs: 

Give it a shot, if breastfeeding feels important to you. And if it doesn't work out, by all means DON'T BEAT YOURSELF UP OVER IT. There's enough people judging us as mamas, we shouldn't be judging ourselves. Big, big, :hug:


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi girls :wave:
I just wanted to congratulate all you ladies on your LOs! :cloud9:
I've missed you ladies, but the August girls have been so great to me! Its hard thinking that right now i could potentially have a baby (was due May 26th) but i am thankful that the Lord will be giving me a baby in August. Anyways, just wanted to let y'll know been thinkin about ya and im so happy for you all!!! :friends: congrats again! Can't wait to join you in motherhood in August!


----------



## insomnimama

Guppy that's wonderful. Congratulations and enjoy the last few months of your pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## kazolvintony

i had angel-marie on the 29th may n she weighted 7lb 1oz


----------



## bunnyhop

Looks like all us 30th due date mummys are holding onto our lo's lol! I still dont think mines ready to come although i go to bed each night with hope x


----------



## Frufru

modo said:


> Girls I am pretty down on the whole breast feeding thing :( I guess I am pretty disappointed in myself and feel like a failure :(
> 
> The MW at the hospital said that my nipples were too short which made it very difficult for Bobby to breastfeed and he is also very impatient and hungry. He would just start screaming for the milk when it didn't come in fast enough or he didn't manage to latch. Its why I started bottle feeding because I needed get the jaundice out of him.

First of all big :hugs:

I totally empathise with you about your situation. You may know from my previous posts that due to Joni's premature arrival she could not BF directly from me so I have been expressing and feeding her my milk by bottle. I have been trying really hard to establish full-on BF ever since and we are still not there yet. 

I have had thoughts about giving up. Goodness knows between the washing and sterilising of bottles/pump equipment, expressing, nursing attempts, bottle feeding, changing etc there is little time for anything else in my life at the moment - but from talking to other mom's it seems most people with a newborn baby feel that way! 

If you have tried/ are trying then you are not a failure sweetie - any breastmilk you have been able to give Bobbie is a bonus. 

I have had a really tough week emotionally which combined with general tiredness and the added responsibility of caring for my hubby as he recovers from an operation left me seriously considering whether I should continue trying to feed Joni myself, or if the cost of my continued attempts is too high from both a physical and emotional perspective. In my case although Joni and I have been at this 5 weeks, she was prem and her EDD was only yesterday. So I figure it is only fair to keep trying for a couple of weeks past her EDD and I can review how we are doing and how I feel about things at the end of June. In the meantime I know that if it gets too much I can always fall back on formula if I choose to.

Have you looked at the BF section on here? Having read many of the threads on there you will see that we are some of the many mom's who face a challenge with getting BF established and there is a great deal of support and advice on offer.

Big :hug:


----------



## Windmills

Ah I can't believe May is over, it feels like the end of an era!!
Thankyou all for being so supportive through everything that happened in my pregnancy- Vinny misbehaving before Xmas, finding out about Daisy's kidney problems, and then the last few weeks of trying to get my preeclampsia acknowledged! I think I would have gone a bit mad without you all. :hugs: And of course, thanks for keeping me entertained during the most boring job in the world, and helping me decide what to eat for lunch every day :lol: xxxx


----------



## Smidge

look like baby is definetly going to be a june baby :( i wanted a may baby! lol right now i think i would settle for her just making an apperance am begining to believe she is never going to come out!


----------



## fluffpuffin

It's really quite sad we're into June now and I still haven't had this baby :( Good luck to you too smidge and all the other May mummies still waiting. But I'm really pleased for all of you who had theirs, albeit a teeny bit jealous :blush:

I haven't heard from widger yet since yesterday afternoon, so hoping this is a good sign that she's either in established labour or had her little bundle now :) 
xx


----------



## Janny Wanny

:( still nothing :( 

morning all how r yas?


----------



## Cactusgirl

Guppy - what fantastic news you will be an August mum. Congrats!!

Modo - ah bless you but please don't beat yourself up about it. You need to do what you need to do to feed your LO. I am sure I have read somewhere about some kind of nipple 'shield' thing you can use to assist with this kind of thing.

Abz, Moongirl, Fluffpuffin, Janny Wanny, Smidge, bunnyhop, widger fingers crossed your LOs are here soon.

Well mw has just been and 6days ago Che was 8lb12oz and he is now 10lb1oz. She had to weigh him twice to be sure!! She said he does not look that weight as he is so long. So looks like Che takes after him mum for his love of food! Will have arm muscles like Arnie soon at this rate!! Who needs the gym?!


----------



## Cactusgirl

thought whilst have time would try and upload some photos of Che.

Hope it works! These are when he was 1day old
 



Attached Files:







P1050511B.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 2









P1050522A.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 2









P1050527.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 2









P1050531.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## fluffpuffin

Cactusgirl said:


> thought whilst have time would try and upload some photos of Che.
> 
> Hope it works! These are when he was 1day old

so cute :)


----------



## Sarahwoo

Oooohhhhh CG he is gorgeous!!!!!! Great weight too, I'd love to know what Oliver weighs now, after putting a full pound on in ten days lol!! He doesnt officially get weighed until hes six weeks old but my mum works at a medical centre so I'm going to take him to their baby clinic for an unofficial weigh in :baby:

Huge hugs to all the May mummies whose babies aren't here yet, they will be here soon!! And soooo worth the wait :)

I've started having a little breast feeding issue, I seem to have too much milk, or it just comes out too quick lol! Poor Oliver ends up covered in milk and crying like mad but trying to feed at the same time, bless him! I've started expressing a bit, mainly so Steve can do the odd feed but also to ease my poor boobs lol, and to make it easier for Oliver to feed. In about ten minutes I get 3oz of one boob, which seems like a lot to me but it might be normal :)

Babyhope Oliver also likes to be held the whole time, I really struggle to get anything done too! He'll settle with Steve but doesn't like to be left with anyone else if I'm not there, bless him, and only likes to nap on me or Steve. We had a bit of a breakthrough yesterday though, I bought him a Graco Sweetpeace swing before he was born - we tried it when he was tiny and he didn't like it but I tried him just in the seat bit yesterday, which works as a rocker on the floor, and he slept in it for quite a while - and again this morning! Yay!So I was able to make some phonecalls and get a few jobs done - yay!!! He'd still rather sit on mummy I'm sure but its good having somewhere I can pop him where I know he's safe if I want to pop to the loo or something!!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Sarahwoo - know what you mean about the milk. Sometimes Che comes off and he has milk all round his chops and it has leaked down onto my clothes. Also had my first squirting incident in the shower earlier where it sprayed across the shower!!

Finally have put up my birth story - it is long be warned!

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-a...ill-very-positive-experience.html#post5594499


----------



## muddles

*paula88*, *kazolvintony* congratulations. 

*babyhope* don't be so hard on yourself. As long as your baby is full of milk, clean and cuddled lots then he will be happy whether you are breast feeding or formula feeding. 

Good luck *guppy* your healthy little baby will soon be in your arms. 

Are we all going to move over to the thread somebody set up in Baby Club? I will continue to update this thread until mid to late June then I'm going to move over there too. 

*Catctus Girl* cute pictures. I had a similar experience this morning as Oliver was weighed and the little milk monster is now 10lb 4oz he was 8lb 15oz last Tuesday! I did ask if they were the same scales and asked them to weigh him again and it was definitely right. :wacko: He is in his 0-3 month clothes as he is too long for his first size ones but his 0-3 look a bit like clown's clothes :lol:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Muddles I love the pic with his foot out of his sleepsuit lol!!

Oliver has also outgrown a lot of his firstsize / newborn stuff but 0-3 seems so big! At the moment hes mainly in 0-3 month vests, and bigger newborn sleepsuits and outfits. Hes outgrown some really cute outfits that hes only worn a couple of times, gutted!!

Oh, and what is it with babies and clean nappies, or is it just mine lol! As soon as he has a clean nappy on he has a poo!! lol!!


----------



## Cactusgirl

wow muddles so cute - how much hair?? I thought Che had a lot!


----------



## A3my

popped in quick to say hi everyone!

:dust: for those still waiting! I cant believe its June, the time is going too fast. you have gorgeous babies! I cant work out how to upload pics :dohh::wacko:

Alex is piling on the weight too, he has a chubster face now :haha: slepp depravation is a killer - he wouldnt go to sleep until 5am last night and as its half term the girls are here all day so I cant kip :cry: nevermind, he's worth it. xxx


----------



## muddles

*Sarahwoo* at least your baby waits for the new nappy to be put on my son loves to fill his nappies but also likes to wait until the cold air hits his bottom then he goes for it on the changing mat! I have had to Milton the mat so many times! :lol:

Poor you *A3my*! Hope you get a better night sleep tonight.


----------



## fluffpuffin

Hi girls,

Found out that widger had a baby boy today :) ventouse delivery as he was stuck in the wrong position, but both are doing well!! I'm sure she will fill you in on all the details when she's ready. Just wanted to share the news. :)
xx


----------



## Missy86

fluffpuffin said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Found out that widger had a baby boy today :) ventouse delivery as he was stuck in the wrong position, but both are doing well!! I'm sure she will fill you in on all the details when she's ready. Just wanted to share the news. :)
> xx

Congrats to Widger xx


----------



## Windmills

Che and Oliver are SO cute :cloud9: congratulations Widger xx


----------



## Windmills

Oh and as soon as Daisy gets her nappy off, she wees :lol: she doesn't bother waiting for a new one!


----------



## muddles

Congratulations Widger!


----------



## Cactusgirl

yay Widger!!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Evening ladies!

Well is it me or are the last few pages of this thread emotional?! I too would like to add my thanks for the wonderful support from all of you ladies during this pregnancy. I can't believe how much we have all shared from the first May baby thread in first tri and I do hope that we all move over when the remaining "May" babies are here!

To those still waiting, sending plenty of :dust: your way!

Congrats to Widger :hugs:

CG - I really enjoyed reading your birth story!! :)


----------



## maybebaby3

CG and muddles - your babies are soooooooo cute!!!

sarahwoo - using nipple shields can help with the fast flowing milk sometimes.

widger - congrats!!! 

all you may mummies who are now june mummies hope that it happens soon 4 u!!!

owen is sleeping happily now but let's see tonight. it took him til 2am to settle last night and then he was up at 5 again. he sleeps well from 7am onwards for a couple of hours but that's no good 2 me as i have 2 get dylan ready 4 school and erin is also up 2!!!

Going 2 primark 2moro in search of some cheap clothes as i hate wearing maternity clothe now i'm not pregnant but cant even attempt 2 ft into my pre pregnancy clothes!


----------



## jolou

yay widger!

cant believe it is june!! and i agree this thread has the most amazing ladies ever on it! all the remaining may mums best come over the April/May/June babies thread in the BnB groups section! :)

Harrison hasn'nt been weighed since last week and wont be till his 6 week check up which is a little over 6 weeks on the 17th june. He now has a new nickname.. chunk or chunkster lol cruel i know but he feels so heavy and all of a sudden looks big, i sit him without his vest on and he looks sooo chunky! future rugby player me thinks. Also everyone keeps commenting on his hair! i dont think he has a lot but everything mentions it lol

maybebaby i too am off to primark but on saturday.. i went around some shops today and seen plenty of things i like but they would all show off my still protruding jelly belly lol weight watchers here i come in a few weeks!


----------



## abz

howdy everyone.

wooooo widger :D

i had another sweep today. was far more favourable and she said at least a 50percent chance that something would happen. i was 1-2cm when i had the sweep so that's good news i suppose. ha. and it had dropped lower.

am having major back ache. but not contractions. does that sound right? like it might be the start of something? am getting the odd sharp tummy pain too. if this is nothing it's certainly the most painful nothing of all the nothings i've had over the last couple of days...

mum is still hoping for tomorrow as it's her birthday. that would be lovely. so come on bump!! tonight is your night!! please?? it was a hell of a vigorous sweep!! ha.

i am booked in for induction on monday if nothing happens beforehand. i tried to get them to book me in earlier because of my mobility issues but the consultant at the hospital said no. so it's 14 days overdue. but if these pains get going then tomorrow i could meet my baby :D

abz xx


----------



## Missy86

abz said:


> howdy everyone.
> 
> wooooo widger :D
> 
> i had another sweep today. was far more favourable and she said at least a 50percent chance that something would happen. i was 1-2cm when i had the sweep so that's good news i suppose. ha. and it had dropped lower.
> 
> am having major back ache. but not contractions. does that sound right? like it might be the start of something? am getting the odd sharp tummy pain too. if this is nothing it's certainly the most painful nothing of all the nothings i've had over the last couple of days...
> 
> mum is still hoping for tomorrow as it's her birthday. that would be lovely. so come on bump!! tonight is your night!! please?? it was a hell of a vigorous sweep!! ha.
> 
> i am booked in for induction on monday if nothing happens beforehand. i tried to get them to book me in earlier because of my mobility issues but the consultant at the hospital said no. so it's 14 days overdue. but if these pains get going then tomorrow i could meet my baby :D
> 
> abz xx

I had a sweep today to abz and am 2cms

I am V V excited cos I have just had my show


----------



## Pussy Galore

Sounds promising Missy!! Good luck :)

And fingers crossed for you too Abz :)


----------



## Windmills

Good luck missy and abz, hopefully not too much longer :hugs: xx


----------



## LogansMama

Good Luck Missy and Abz! I hope to hear your announcements soon!


----------



## modo

CG Che is beautiful!

Thank you for all your responses girls you really have made me feel better :hugs: 

I am going to bed now but big hugs to you all!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Good Luck Abz & Missy!!! I hope hose babies come soon :)

Oliver doesn't always wait for a new nappy - he's wee'd on me a few times - its like a little fountain!! Steve is much quicker at nappy changes so he usually escapes, its normally me, right as I'm about to put the new nappy on so I have to start all over again!! When he was a few days old he wee'd on Steve and it went on my lovely Laura Ashley rug that cost me a fortune, the next day we went to Ikea and bought a nice - but much cheaper - rug. My Laura Ashley one is off to be cleaned and then packed away until he's 18 lol!!!

I think I might have to have a trip to Primark too, I'm quite suprised how quick my belly has gone down but I've still got a bit to loose before I'm pre-preg. I weighted about 55kg before I got pregnant, and I'm now about 59kg. I'm at a stage now when my maternity stuff is too big and my pre-preg stuff is a bit small. It doesn't help that my boobs - which used to be a 34B - are now a 34DD, so tops that would be fine don't fit around my boobs!!! I am loosing weight though which must be the breastfeeding, I'm looking forward to been able to do some belly toning stuff after my six week check!!! Though its gone down its still just a bit soft!!!!

Well last night Oliver slept for 3 1/2 hours in one go - OMG it was sooooo good!!! When he woke up he had a stuffy nose again, he had a new nappy and a feed and went back to sleep for another hour and a half! He then woke up at 5am and decided it was time to get up, I fed him and he got all upset about my milk been too quick again so I ended up getting up and expressing a bit so he could feed, bless him! He's having a nap in his sweetpeace rocker now :)

It seems so wierd that its June now, I can't believe its only a month since we were all saying 'oohhh, its our month!!'. I don't think I can remember what it was like not having Oliver! I really hope that we can all move over to the new thread and that we all keep in touch. I only joined in in third tri but you ladies kept me sane - I'm not sure what I would have done without you. Midnight nesting would have not been the same without knowing Katie was doing it too lol!!!! You are all so lovely, I really hope we can all keep in touch - and we really must arrange a meet in a few months when we are all settled with out babies :) 

Well we don't have any plans for today, might go for a walk later on and hopefully get a nap at some point too. I hope everyone else has a lovely day!

xx


----------



## Janny Wanny

morning all 

congrats new mums :)

how is everyone?


----------



## A3my

Congrats to Widger! xx


----------



## Moongirl

Yay Widger!!!! Congratulations! Can't wait to hear more :happydance:
Abz and Missy - that sounds promising!! Hope you meet your babies very very soon!

CG those pics of Che are gorgeous!!! what a cutie!! And muddles that pic with the wee foot sticking out is so cute!

Fluffpuffin, Bunnyhop, Smidge, Jannywanny how you all doing today? Anyone else got any twinges? No news from me, although i think my bump has dropped quite a bit since yesterday (i can see my ribs again :haha:) but not too hopeful that it's significant!

have a good day everyone!

:hugs:


----------



## Jo1984

My yellow bump was a little boy - born on 28th May - we called him Thomas William.

Love him to bits!! :):)


Edited to add he weighed 7lb 15oz xx


----------



## modo

Congrats to Widger!!!!

Good luck Abz and Missy :happydance:

:hugs: to Moongirl, Fluffpuffin, Bunnyhop, Smidge, Jannywanny! Will keep checking on you :hugs:

ETA Congrats to you too Jo!


----------



## muddles

Congratulations *Jo1984*.


----------



## Janny Wanny

nope not a twinge :( i can still feel baby at my ribs even tho they said its head was well down hehe gonna be big 

congrats jo!!


----------



## Windmills

Sarah I'm having a similar issue with clothes. Maternity stuff looks silly now, plus because I was so big I only wore tops that were fitted so I didn't look any bigger than necessary- now I feel really self concious in them :dohh: I'm another one who will be in Primark once I can walk far enough :lol:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Its rubbish isn't it Katie, it makes it even harder with breastfeeding cos I have to have easy access lol! I'm still wearing my maternity jeans in a size 8, they are just the ones with the little side pannels, I have about six pairs lol! they are so comfy and I just wear then with a belt and they are fine. I really don't want to buy normal jeans in a bigger size, so I'll stick with these until I can get into my normal jeans - I haven't even tried yet but they look soooo small lol!

I really need to get my heels out too, I'm living in flip flops! Steve packed all my heels away when I was about 12 weeks, it'll be like getting loads of new shoes, yay!


----------



## fluffpuffin

Moongirl said:


> Fluffpuffin, Bunnyhop, Smidge, Jannywanny how you all doing today? Anyone else got any twinges? No news from me, although i think my bump has dropped quite a bit since yesterday (i can see my ribs again :haha:) but not too hopeful that it's significant!

Moongirl - no news from me, except I'll have my hospital appt. later today, checking on baby and discussing & booking induction. I hope they will check my cervix too, the mw never did that last week, maybe because baby's head wasn't fully engaged yet?. no twinges, but like with you I think my bump has dropped today as well. FX'd for you and the other overdue May mummies. :dust:
xx


----------



## Windmills

:rofl: I'm so excited to wear nice shoes again! My feet have finally started to go down today, so hopefully I'll be able to fit into some decent ones instead of the flip flops I had to wear from 38 weeks until yesterday :happydance:
whyyy does Daisy decide this is a good time to fall asleep :shrug: I'm trying to get ready for the hospital!


----------



## abz

balls!! that's all i have to say!!

was having pains, like insane hold your breath and grit your teeth period pains every 10 minutes for hours this morning. called thomas back from work after ringing the maternity ward and they said this sounded like it was it. just potter around and wait for them to get to every five mins and ring back... i managed to doze off between pains, woke up, and the buggers had pretty much vanished!! aaargh!! so am getting an occasional pain but nothing like they were and not regularly.

how can you start to go into labour only for it to stop completely a few hours later??!?

so unbelievably pissed off. and thomas is now off work for no reason. hmph.

abz xx


----------



## LogansMama

Seems like the 24th and 30th are unlucky due dates... no baby's due those days have been born yet!


----------



## Missy86

I am the only one left from the 28th


----------



## Janny Wanny

:(..... time is going so slow


----------



## abz

how am i supposed to know whether to call thomas back from work in the future if the pains keep coming and going. hmph!!


----------



## A3my

Hey abz - thats what happened to me with my first baby. it was so frustrating! It will happen though :hugs: somtimes it takes the body a while to get in gear :winkwink:

*Katie* and *sarah*- I need to buy a whole new wardrobe for my post preg shape! I'm back in my size 10 jeans but with serious skin flappage/overhang!! my boobs are falling out of 34 G bras :cry: I hate them! I cant find any tops I dont look like crap in :haha: my mum said her third baby was the end of her figure too! and I need some new shoes xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Sounds like some retail therapy is in order for us may mummies!!

We went to mamas and papas today and bought the morph baby carrier, I have the close parent carrier but Steve won't use it, apparently its too girly :) So we got the morph really more for Steve to use, we're went for a walk when we got home and its brilliant, Oliver loves it! Its so nice for Steve to have that close contact with him too. It was quite pricey (ninety five quid as we bought a funky liner for it too) but its brilliant!

I also bought some nipple shields - thanks for the tip maybebaby! Oliver feeds so much better with them and I had been a bit sore so they are a godsend!

The weather has been so nice today! Hope its like this next week too as Steve is off for the week :)

Hope the scan went okay Katie :hugs:

Abz you poor thing, that must be soooo frustrating! Get yourself out for a good brisk walk and see if you can get things going again!


----------



## Widger

After hours of latent labour starting at 5am on Sunday(even though contractions were strong and lasting up to 3 mins long) I finally went into 'active' labour on Monday at 10pm and had my baby boy by at 1.0pm on Tuesday 1st June... just missed out on May :haha:

Thanks to everyone for well wishes. I'm exhausted and very sore but delighted. Will post more when got a minute xx


----------



## Missy86

Can I just ask you May Mummies how did your labour start

with back ache or was it like period pain


----------



## modo

I am sorry abz :hugs:

Congrats Widger :happydance:


----------



## aw1990

ohh ive not been on here much to update, but I had a baby Girl named Maddison on the 26 May after being induced due to blood pressure, she weighed 6lbs 14oz :) labour was VERY quick! lol x


----------



## muddles

Congratulations *Widger, Quail, Aw1990 and Kitabird*!


----------



## muddles

Missy86 said:


> Can I just ask you May Mummies how did your labour start
> 
> with back ache or was it like period pain

My entire labour (3hr 49mins) was just like period pains, and not even bad period pains at that. Ooooh do you think you are in labour????


----------



## jolou

hey ladies! hows the remaining mummies doing? sending lots of labour vibes your way!!!!

i had a little hissy fit this morning because i hate my figure right now, like you katie i wore things that hugged my bump to show it off and so i didnt look any bigger than i actually was but now im just way too conscious to wear them out, my pouch of a belly just seems to hang there at the mo, it was never flat before due to my first section but ergh its horrid now.. just a few more weeks and i can start doing some light exercise and weight watchers! lol


----------



## jolou

oh and missy my labour started with period pains when i had sophie.


----------



## Missy86

muddles said:


> Missy86 said:
> 
> 
> Can I just ask you May Mummies how did your labour start
> 
> with back ache or was it like period pain
> 
> My entire labour (3hr 49mins) was just like period pains, and not even bad period pains at that. Ooooh do you think you are in labour????Click to expand...

I dont know maybe I am just clutching at straws after the sweep


----------



## muddles

Missy86 said:


> muddles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missy86 said:
> 
> 
> Can I just ask you May Mummies how did your labour start
> 
> with back ache or was it like period pain
> 
> My entire labour (3hr 49mins) was just like period pains, and not even bad period pains at that. Ooooh do you think you are in labour????Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know maybe I am just clutching at straws after the sweepClick to expand...

ooooh exciting hope this is it for you! Good luck.


----------



## Sarahwoo

We were on the second page! That's sooo sad :(


----------



## LolaAnn

I'm another one that needs to shop!! How long are we meant to wait before we have sex?? And is everyone doing their pelvic floor exercises? Why exactly are they so important?


----------



## Janny Wanny

does labour pains have to come and go??? i got small pains but they kinda just there constantly


----------



## quail

hi, just thought i would update you all i had baby toby on the 31st of may at 9.36pm weighing 8lb 14 ,he is beautiful i will try and get some pics up.xxx


----------



## Janny Wanny

congrats quail cant wait to c pics :)


----------



## fluffpuffin

congrats quail :) wow 8lbs 14 oz - he's a big boy.

janny, I thought contractions had to come in waves, but maybe there are some people that experience constant pain. what's the pain like?
xx


----------



## Moongirl

Aww congrats Quail, you just made it in May!! :)

Abz, that's soooo frustrating!! Hopefully it means that you're really ready to go and baby will be here very very soon!

not a thing here. nothing, nada. harumph. :hugs: to all the others still waiting! Hopefully we'll have some progress very soon! I'm so bored i'm reduced to sorting out my car insurance :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## Missy86

This period pain is doing my head in


----------



## Janny Wanny

it feels like i feel before i get my period..... i guess pms type thing


----------



## Janny Wanny

o yeah was just thinking arnt ya ment to be able to breath properly by 40 weeks??? i still feel baby right up at my ribs and have some trouble breathing lol


----------



## Moongirl

Janny Wanny said:


> o yeah was just thinking arnt ya ment to be able to breath properly by 40 weeks??? i still feel baby right up at my ribs and have some trouble breathing lol


i noticed yesterday that my bump has really moved down - if i breath in i can actually see my rib cage :happydance: though it doesn't seem to have made any difference on the going-into-labour front!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

hey girls! hope you are all well!

congrats to quail and all the other new mums!

katie -hope u r healing up :hugs:

got a few bits from primark yesterday, some dresses and tops and flip flops and a tankini with a control panel in it for when i have to brave the beach. primark in uk is much better than primark in spain, it was a really small store compared to london's oxford street one, which was the last one i went to!!!

my boobs are killing. owen is sleeping. hopefully he'll wake soon and have a feed. we're getting an indian takeaway tonight so i want to time it so he's had a feed when we get it so i can eat in relative peace. well it's almost time to put dylan and erin in bed so will get on later if i get the chance!


----------



## Windmills

Ooh the Primark here is fab maybebaby, it's 5 floors! You'd be jealous if you saw it :lol:
I'm not healing :nope: I've got that horrible achy swollen feeling like I've just given birth again :dohh:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Katie.. I was exactly the same! And when I had my stitches checked by the midwife, they were more concerned about the bruising than the stitches!! It does get better :)


----------



## Windmills

Ergh, PG, I hope my bruising isn't a problem :lol: I'm having enough trouble with the space where my stitches should be!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Widger and Quail congratulations!!

Katie - sorry that you are still hurting. Ouch.

Not much happening here - we are out and about everyday. Enjoying the lovely weather at the moment.

Che seems to be cluster feeding at the moment in the evenings which is tiring. And seems to be having A LOT of poo's!! I feel like I am a milk making-nappy changing machine!


----------



## Sarahwoo

CG Oliver always seems to cluster feed at night when its warm, I guess he needs more liquid like we do :)


----------



## jolou

yo how are the remaining ladies feeling?


----------



## Moongirl

Hi there :wave:

Just a quick update to say i've nothing to update you with!!! come on baby....

Have a lovely day all, out in the sunshine with your babies..... not jealous at all ;)

:hugs:


----------



## Missy86

If one more person says it just means you can rest loads cos you won have chance when the baby comes I may sock them one


----------



## MeowMix

I had my baby Eveline on 29th April weighing 6lb :D


----------



## Windmills

Where's abz..? I really hope she's got her baby now!


----------



## jolou

mmm i noticed she hasnt been online also!


----------



## Janny Wanny

i really hope its goin good for her!!!


----------



## Missy86

go abz


----------



## muddles

*MeowMix* congrats.


----------



## Windmills

I didn't see your post MeowMix, congratulations!!


----------



## Pussy Galore

I just popped online for an update on the remaining "May" babies and was going to comment that Abz has been quiet! Let's hope we have news!! :)


----------



## kitabird

Xander was born on the 28th, not the 27th :flower:


----------



## modo

Hi girls! I hope you are all doing well :hugs:

Go abz!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Widger

Good luck moongirl and abz! Come on babies, get out of your mummy's tummy.

I'm with you on the stitches girls. I'm so battered down low and using all sorts of oils in the bath to help. Can walk a little easier, but still worried about number 2... seems so fragile.

My boobs are aching like mad. Think baby is nipple feeding so getting midwife to come round to help today to see what I am doing wrong. Had to supplement with aptamil last night as was getting stressed baby had forgotten how to latch on but just tried him out and he's back on there again.... learning curve for us


----------



## muddles

kitabird said:


> Xander was born on the 28th, not the 27th :flower:

Sorry have changed it now. It appears becoming a Mum has rotted my brain and I can no longer work out dates as that is the second person I have put the wrong date for! :lol:


----------



## muddles

Widger said:


> Good luck moongirl and abz! Come on babies, get out of your mummy's tummy.
> 
> I'm with you on the stitches girls. I'm so battered down low and using all sorts of oils in the bath to help. Can walk a little easier, but still worried about number 2... seems so fragile.
> 
> My boobs are aching like mad. Think baby is nipple feeding so getting midwife to come round to help today to see what I am doing wrong. Had to supplement with aptamil last night as was getting stressed baby had forgotten how to latch on but just tried him out and he's back on there again.... learning curve for us


Put some lavender oil in the bath it is fab for stitch pain! 

When you go for a number two fold up a clean maternity sanitary pad and press it against your stitches. It makes you think that as you are 'holding your stitches in' that it is ok to do number 2s! 

Put a tonne of Lansinoh on your sore nipples. Have heard nipple shields can be useful if they are really painful and cracked and sore until they are healed. 

Have you tried letting your baby latch by himself? Until Oliver was a week old I was having trouble getting him to latch on one side and my nipple on that side was so sore so i was letting a bit of air get to it. I was holding my boy upright on my chest and he bashed his mouth against me and worked his way round to the nipple and promptly latched on! I had no idea he could do that. Since then we haven't looked back, though the little monkey will no longer let me latch him on myself and he does have a tendency to suck until I feel my letdown then let go so milk squirts everywhere! :lol:


----------



## thechosenone

Had my baby girl on the 28th May weighing 6lbs and 8oz. 

Good luck to all the ladies who still waiting for their little bundle of joys.


----------



## Janny Wanny

congrats thechosenone yey


----------



## Frufru

Thinking of all the May Mummies still waiting for their LO's and sending you all lots of labour dust :dust:

Joni is 6 weeks old today :shock: how time flies!

Does anyone know if anyone has started a new Darling Babes of May thread in another section of the forum (eg groups/baby club) for us all to stay in touch or can we get this one moved? I have loved getting to know you all throughout my pregnancy and enjoy hearing what you are all up to and how you are doing and would be sad to lose that :blush:


----------



## Scampie

Dont move yet we are still waiting, rofl :D I think seeing may babies being moved to baby section would just about be the end of the line for me..I might just lose what little sanity i have left x We are coming as fast as we can :lol:


----------



## Windmills

Frufru- in groups, LogansMama started a thread when she had her baby, I think it's called April/May/June 2010 babies or something like that? Some of us post in there :)
I can't believe Joni is 6 weeks old now!! That has just flown. It's scary how quick days go by when you're running round after a baby isn't it!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Hi girls!

Hope you may to june ladies are doing okay! Can't be easy been overdue in this weather!

Oliver is four weeks old today, its gone so quick! I can't actually remember what it was like not having him here, god knows what I did with my time!! 

Widger it took me over a week to have a number 2, but it wasn't bad at all in the end, I did the mat towel trick that muddles suggests.

I'm struggling with bf today, Oliver is feeding every two hours and my already sore nipples are soooo sore. They look fine but wow they hurt! I'm wondering if something is wrong, but I'd feel daft to see a doctor and be told that its normal. I've got nipple shields which help a bit but we end up with milk everywhere! Even when Oliver isn't feeding they hurt :(


----------



## abz

i haven't read any updates but my little bump was born on the 2nd June at 22.18 on just gas and air. this wasn't by design but they poo pood me telling them i'd gone up a gear after they tried to persuade me to go home. i didn't want to and they gave me diamorphone. an hour and a half later, or less, not sure they wouldn't examine me again as it was too soon and told me to have a bath. when in the bath i needed to push so thomas hauled me out (i didn't tell him that bit so i didn't panic him) and the midwife begrudgingly agreed to examine me again. then 'oh my god you're fully dilated and your waters are bulging. this baby's nearly here' kind of thing. i said i needed to push and she told me not to as my waters were about to go and hit a buzzer. wheelchair flew in and i was zoomed to delivery and i think 18 mins later with a few puffs of gas and air she was here :) didn't feel that long. my notes say active labour was 13 minutes and 3rd stage was 18, ha. so i kept up the trend :)

had to have a continuous stitch but nothing major. that's a bit sore. don't remember an awful lot about the birth other than some panic and disbelief that this was happening as they told me it might go off again before the morning and then suddenly i was having her, ha. her heartbeat was slowing with contractions and they told me she was getting tired and i remember thinking 'how can she be? i've only been here about a minute and a half', ha. 

anyways. just wanted to share that with you.

she was only 6lbs 3oz, really slim with long legs and arms and loads of really dark hair :)

will do a proper birth story rather than a ramble at some point :)

will catch up soon. hope all the may babies are here now?

abz xx


----------



## muddles

Frufru said:


> Thinking of all the May Mummies still waiting for their LO's and sending you all lots of labour dust :dust:
> 
> Joni is 6 weeks old today :shock: how time flies!
> 
> Does anyone know if anyone has started a new Darling Babes of May thread in another section of the forum (eg groups/baby club) for us all to stay in touch or can we get this one moved? I have loved getting to know you all throughout my pregnancy and enjoy hearing what you are all up to and how you are doing and would be sad to lose that :blush:

There is a thread that someone started. I am going to keep checking this one until the end of June but after that i am moving over to Baby Club section but will see in my user CP if anyone adds anything to this thread. Can't believe Joni is 6 weeks already!


----------



## muddles

*thechosenone and Abz* congratulations!

Don't worry *Scampie* i have managed to keep updating this thread despite becoming an April mummy (my baby was 4 days early) so I am sure I can keep checking it for a while longer.


----------



## Scampie

Phew, lol! Although we are all about to start going into labour. The May to June babies curse has been broken :D


----------



## Frufru

Yay Abz - congratulations lady :happydance: 

:hugs: to you and your LO

How are the hips feeling now? Any improvement yet?


----------



## abz

have just caught up :) 

howdy everyone.

my pelvis was so much better just after giving birth. i was up and down off the bed and to the loo and dressing myself... then by day two i felt like i was seizing up and today i've been really quite sore. i only have one continuous stitch i think she said but it seems to tug and feels sore. i passed the poo hurdle this morning. woo. also got OH to buy me grapes and blueberries so i've had quite a few of them today to try and make me less scared, ha. 

can i ask what cluster feeding is? izzy (pretty sure we're sticking with that :D) in the afternoon when it's hot seems to feed forever, fall asleep, lose interest, fail to wake up like she's drunk and then wake up 10 minutes later demanding to be fed again and then we go through the lot again. feeding seems to take forever and ever sometimes so when she does feed for 10 or 15 minutes i'm sure it isn't long enough and she isn't getting enough. the midwife chap today said that if she has another wet and pooey nappy by tomorrow morning (she had one in the early hours of this morning) then she must be getting enough they expect 1-2 wet and pooey nappies per day. does that sound right to everyone? i felt it was good to have a marker for me to measure whether she's getting enough.

my boobs are sore but i think that's more because as she falls asleep she pulls away and it's difficult to unlatch her, even using the little finger trick... and that lansinoh stuff is a godsend!!

abz xx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Congrats abz! She sounds lovely :) Oliver does a very similar feeding thing sometimes, I also worry that I can't fill him up but after a while he will fall asleep. I'm pretty sure that's cluster feeding, it was explained to me that its like them putting in a preorder for more milk in a couple of days time! She might be due a little growth spurt? Oliver also feeds more in this warm weather, I guess he needs more liquids like we do! Oliver is really rough when he feeds, I'm sure that's why my nipples are so sore as he latches himself on perfectly, but just gets really rough! As soon as he gets teeth I'm stopping bfing lol!


----------



## modo

Congratulation *abz*!!!! Great news you and your oh must be thrilled. Hope you are doing well :hugs:

Today Bobby looked a little older to me. His cheeks are getting chubbier especially when compared to my avatar pic.


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations abz! I love her name, I wanted Isabelle but it's Vinny's nieces name! Looking forward to seeing pics :)


----------



## Widger

congrats Abz.... not many May mums to go. Fluffpuffin in labour as we speak :yipee:


----------



## Sarahwoo

Go fluffpuffin!!!!


----------



## laney_1981

Hi All

Firstly congratulations to all the may babies and goodluck to all the mums to be, hope things get moving for you soon. 

Again apologies for not posting but finding it really difficult to find time to get online and read all posts and reply. Dont know how you guys all manage to find the time.

I have just been following the thread the LM started for the April/May/JUne mums, i couldnt find it for a little while but then discovered it in the BnB forums under lounge area. It would be great to keep chatting with everyone as you have all been a godsend during pregnancy.

I wanted to upload some photos of matthew (only managed to change my avatar after struggling for ages) to show him off but dont know how to do it, can anyone help me here

Hope you are all well

Elaine


----------



## Sarahwoo

Hi Elaine!

Matthew looks gorgeous!!!

To upload pics click on 'Go Advanced', and then under where you write your post is a section headed 'Additional Options'. Click on 'Manage Attachments' and it brings up another box where you can upload the pics from your computer - click 'browse', select the picture, click 'upload' (on my computer I have to scroll across to see this) and that should be it, I think!

I hope that works :rolf:


----------



## A3my

congrats to all the latest ladies, sorry I havent been keeping up! The girls go back to school tomorrow so I might have a minute to myself. Hope everyone is well and go *fluffpuffin* xxx


----------



## Frufru

I just found the new thread thanks Muddles.

Thought I would post a link for anyone else having trouble finding it: https://www.babyandbump.com/bnb-groups/316398-moms-april-may-june-2010-babies-thread.html 

Wishing Fluffpuffin a speedy and trouble-free labour :flower:


----------



## Windmills

Elaine- i only find the time because I log on with my phone, I haven't been on my laptop since she was born :lol: it's crazy how much time such a tiny person takes up isn't it!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Windmills said:


> Elaine- i only find the time because I log on with my phone, I haven't been on my laptop since she was born :lol: it's crazy how much time such a tiny person takes up isn't it!

I'm exactly the same, when I sit down to feed I make sure I've got my phone to hand! Its great, esp at night!


----------



## insomnimama

OK, hoping this works... Here is my little Lucia.
 



Attached Files:







Lucia1.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Janny Wanny

awwwwwwwwwww so cute :)


----------



## laney_1981

Sarahwoo, thanks for showing me how to upload photos so that I can show off my boy.

They are as follows, 
Matthew only 1 hour old in recovery
Matthew in hospital a day old
Getting ready to come home
Last one taken yesterday when we went to the park.

Hope you are all well and cant wait to hear of any new arrivals
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 2









013.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 1









025.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 0









035.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 0


----------



## laney_1981

Congrats insominmamma, lucia is very cute

Katie, I usually check this website on my phone too but by the time I have caught up on everyones posts I dont seem to have the time to reply. I must make more of a concerted effort to post more.


----------



## insomnimama

What a cutie pie Mr. Matthew is!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Awwwww what cuties!!!!!


----------



## Windmills

I already commented, but Matthew is so cute!!
So is Lucia insomnimama, and I love love love her name!


----------



## maybebaby3

congrats abz! :dance::happydance::yipee:

lovely pics insomnimama and elaine!!!

katie - sorry to hear you are not healing too well. what are they going to do about the stitches? oh and i am soooooooo jealous about your enormous primark! lol!

sarahwoo - i always said i'd stop bf when erin got teeth but surprisingly it didnt make much difference. she never bit me thank god!!!

i need to get a phone with wifi so i can get on using my phone as it is so difficult to get a moment to get on the laptop!!! unfortunately i have no money at the moment. i want an i phone butthey are nearly £700 here!!!

we went to marbella yesterday which was nice. we went with my inlaws. they took the kid swimming with oh whilst i went for a walk and found a shady bench to sit on with owen as it was far too hot to be on the beach with him. i cant believe he's 3 weeks old today! time flies. he's napping in bed with daddy whilst erin and i are in the living room and she is dancing to her wiggles dvd! my mum has taken dylan to school. all is right with the world, except i am soooooooooooo tired as owen doesnt seem to settle at night til about 2am and sleeps well at this time of the morning but i cant sleep now as have to be up with dylan and erin!


----------



## Moongirl

hi guys! :wave:

Love the pics - what a fab looking bunch of babies us May mummies are producing!!

Abz - i'm so pleased for you hun, was wondering where you'd got to!! Looking forward to pics!

Go fluffpuffin, hope it all went well for you and excited to hear about your little bundle!

Well, i'm still here waiting. Got the midwife at 11 for another sweep (not too hopeful) and if nothing then i'll be going into be induced tomorrow afternoon :( Not what i'd hoped for, still i think my body has had just about enough of this being pregnant malarky so time to get the baby out!!!!

hope you're all doing well and those other overdue may mummies have been busy over the weekend (just going to check our overdue thread now). 

have a lovely day
:hugs:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning ladies!!

Moongirl... best of luck tomorrow.. keep us posted :)

Congrats Abz... so pleased for you and looking forward to seeing some pics!

And lovely pics Insomnimama and Elaine! :)

Any news on Smidge or have I missed a post?! :blush:

Having a lazy day today... I plan on catching up on some sleep! Chloe seems to be finally getting into more of a sleep/feed routine every three hours or so, so I am finally managing to get a little shut eye between feeds!!


----------



## jolou

ooo congrats abz!! and anyone else i may have missed!

good luck tomorrow moongirl xx

well its mad i can not believe that harrison is a month and a half old this friday.. and he seems soo big! i have been comparing pics of him and sophie at the same age and he is alot bigger the little chunk. he has taken to only cat napping in the day now, about half an hour-1hr at a time, im actually thinking about putting him in the bedroom for naps now but he just seems to nod off where ever he is and looks so peaceful when sleeping i dont want to move him!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Abz - massive congratulations!! Wow some of the May/now June mums have had such short labours!! 

Insomnimama - gorgeous, what a fab head of hair!

Laney - Matthew is beautiful!

Fluffpuffin - hope everything is going well!

Moongirl - cannot believe you are still waiting. Hope the sweep takes effect!

Well Che is 3 weeks today - time is flying by. He is starting to get grisley in the afternoons and at night. Thinking it might be colic? He just wants to be held and rocked which is very tiring! Have a vibrating rocker that seems to help for a while but don't like him in it for long.

He had a bath this morning which he loved and was very calm.

How did life function without them?! It is soooo strange?!


----------



## Windmills

CG- Daisy is the same, she's started getting cranky in the afternoon- about 3 or 4pm usually. I'm not sure whether it's colic or whether she gets overtired as she seems determined to stay awake all day :shrug: I'm considering trying infacol, and I found yesterday that taking her out for a walk in the pram sent her to sleep- so maybe it is just being overtired, it's always the same time of day though!
I can't believe she's 2 weeks old, it's flown but at the same time I've got no idea what I ever did without her :cloud9: 
maybebaby- they're not doing much at all. The midwife will be out to check them tomorrow, I'm not feeling too hopeful though! I've just walked about half a mile to Boots with my mum and Daisy and I had to keep stopping because it hurt so much :dohh: 
I'm going to view a house later, hoping that if me and Vinny have our own space we might get on a bit better. Maybe just wishful thinking, we'll see!


----------



## muddles

insomnimama said:


> OK, hoping this works... Here is my little Lucia.

Awww cute!


----------



## muddles

Frufru said:


> I just found the new thread thanks Muddles.
> 
> Thought I would post a link for anyone else having trouble finding it: https://www.babyandbump.com/bnb-groups/316398-moms-april-may-june-2010-babies-thread.html
> 
> Wishing Fluffpuffin a speedy and trouble-free labour :flower:

Thanks! i knew it existed but hadn't gone looking for it yet! Will add a post so it's in my User CP.


----------



## muddles

*laney_1981* awwww cute. Is the blue stripey suit from Next? We have one that looks similar.


----------



## LolaAnn

CG and windmills - Reuben is the same. Infact he is screaming his wee head off right now :S and then dosing for a bit, repeat, etc. Poor wee guy.

I think it could be a milk supply issue dunno if you guys are bf but apparently its very common for the milk quality to drop in the afternoon esp if you are tired etc.


----------



## laney_1981

Muddles, yes that suit is from next, it came as part of a set and all 3 sleepsuits were gorg on him. He has unfortunately now grown out of them. I'm tempted to go and get them in up to 3 months as I really like the colours. 

Thanks for all your comments on Matthews pics, I'm biased when I say he is a cutie.

Moongirl hope your sweep is successful and if not your induction doesn't last as long as mine (72 hrs)

has anyone heard from fluffpuffin


----------



## Windmills

Moongirl, good luck and I, like Elaine, hope your induction is shorter than mine if you need one xxx


----------



## bunnyhop

Looks like labour has started finally for me! Still not close enough together between 7 and 10 mins atm just put the hot water on so i can labour in the bath but have to be quiet as not to wake my other 2 lo's x


----------



## insomnimama

Good luck bunnyhop!


----------



## laney_1981

Goodluck bunnyhop, looking forward to hearing from you


----------



## maybebaby3

bunnyhop - good luck!

moongirl - if it's any consolation my induction resulted in a very speedy labour. it took a while to get started (had 1st pessary at 9am and 2nd at 3pm) but once it did it was quick. was only is real pain from 7.30pm til when he was born at 10.05.dilated from 5-6cm at 9pm to fully dilated at 10pm and only pushed for 5mins. maybe the sweep will work for you. fingers crossed!!!

katie - hope you get some good news about your stitches. u r probably right about you ad vinny needing space to yourselves. hope things improve :hugs:

well am off to dr today as erin started crying yesterday afternoon that her ear hurt, and she never complains about things. last time she had bad tonsillitis she never complained either and i took her to dr coz she had a cough and it turned out she had tonsilitis. poor thing.


----------



## rox.bear

my beautiful baby boy is here...he arived on 04/06/10...he weighed 8 lbs 1oz.his name is Blake Matthew Parkin.:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance:
I LOVE BEING A MUMMY XXX


----------



## muddles

Congratulations rox.bear.


----------



## maybebaby3

congrats rox.bear!


----------



## Frufru

Hi ladies :hi:

Congratulations to Abz & rox.bear :happydance:

Good luck to bunnyhop and fluffpuffin and any other "May" mommas still waiting for their LO's to make their appearance :hugs:

Laney and Insomnimama you have such beautiful babies - thank you for sharing the pictures with us :mrgreen: I really should post some more up to date ones of Joni - oh and get round to changing my avatar :blush:

Joni is now 8lb plus so a proper newborn size and now too big for her prem-clothes :cloud9: so I will bag them up and donate them to the NICU. It is the least we can do after the great care they gave her when she was born.


----------



## Pussy Galore

Congrats rox.bear and good luck bunnyhop :)

Little Chloe is full of cold today... I feel soooo sorry for her :(


----------



## insomnimama

Congratulations on Joni's fantastic rate of growth, Frufru! :happydance:


----------



## jolou

congratulations rox.bear

im loving seeing all the pics of new babies! i must get around to posting a new one of harrison at some point, he looks so different he keeps changing all the time.

pussy galore harrison is a bit stuffly with his nose, last night it sounded like he was struggling to breath, i tried to keep his dummy in but he just spat it out. im just glad its not a full on cold, its not fun to see them like that.

im gonna attempt to weigh harrison again later on the wii fit, altho i think i need to change how long he is, he seems soo much longer all of a sudden, not sure how i will measure him tho lol


----------



## Boudica

Hi all

Archie finally arrived 4th June 2010 (due 27th May) weighing 7lb 5.5oz by emergency C-section.

He is adorable.
 



Attached Files:







020.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Widger

Congrats to new mums! We should nearly all be there soon? Cant' believe my little boy is a week old already... where has that week gone? where have the days/hours gone? :haha:

My little boy was up from 10.30am to 3.30pm yesterday without a nap (2 feeds in between that time too). I mean, aren't newborns supposed to just sleep? :haha: Does anyone else have a baby that doesn't like sleeping much during the day? he's been the same today too. I mean, he's only a week old. Good thing is though he slept 3 hours solid last couple of nights until woken for feed and then after slept through for 4 hours Sunday night and 4.5 hours last night. Got to make the most of it. 

So how to amuse him during the day? He doesn't like his bouncer much and even when I hold him he's a little grumbly during the day. Any other recommendations? He does like it out in the pram.

Oh Fluffpuffin has had her baby girl on 6th June :yipee:


----------



## muddles

Congrats *Boudica* He is cute.

Congrats to *fluffpuffin* too.

Thats good with the night time sleeping *Widger*. We have a Close Baby Carrier sling we use and my boy loves it, he either has a nosey around him or goes to sleep. We also have a play gym mat thing he likes.


----------



## jolou

congrats new mummies!

i amuse harrison now he is a little older by putting him in his bouncer with the arch on he likes looking at the colours, il sometimes put him on the floor with his play mat gym type thing we got but he likes to be propped up nosing around everywhere!lol, when he was first born tho he slept nearly all the time, when he was awake and had been fed and changed etc id either have him laying on the floor for some tummy time or again in his bouncer or chatting to him while having some cuddles. he is currently in the bouncer again so i can go start dinner, watching sophie play on the wii and i think he has just realised if he moves his arms he touches the toys on the arch... either that or he doesnt like the arch and is battering it to death lol


----------



## Sarahwoo

Oliver either goes in hi sling - the same one as muddles has, the close one - its fab! I can get on with my jobs then. Or he goes in his sweetpeace swing though he's only just started liking that, or he likes to bounce on my knee! He likes his play gym now too. 

Oliver gets a stuffy nose at night, but he's fine in the day! It wakes him up sometimes, bless him!


----------



## bunnyhop

Just letting you know i had a beautiful baby girl at home today called Autumn Willow x


----------



## Windmills

Daisy has decided she needs to be fed 2 hourly last night and today. I feel like I'm constantly feeding, winding or sterilising/washing/making bottles! And she's being really clingy aswell and won't let me put her down for more than ten minutes. 
My SIL's baby slept through for the first time last night- from 11pm to 9am!- and she's 7 weeks old. I feel like there's a light at the end of the tunnel :lol:


----------



## Windmills

I'm considering buying a sling to use around the house, although with the weight of her I'd much rather she'd settle in her bouncer or something!
Congratulations bunnyhop x


----------



## Moongirl

Hi guys

Well I'm in hospital now but not much happening -couldn't get logged on with my phone for ages either!! Thanks for all the good wishes - I think I'll take maybebaby's quick induction experience tho!! Not sure when I'll get back online but hopefully I'll have some news for you soonish! 

Congrats all the new mummies, bunnyhop I love ur little girls name!!

:hugs:


----------



## Windmills

Ooh moongirl that's freaky, I was just thinking about you as I was logging in (in the least stalkerish way possible, honest :lol:) 
good luck, have they started you with the prostin pessaries yet? I'll x my fingers for you that they send you into labour! xxx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Congrats Bunnyhop!!!!

Goodluck Moongirl - I hope it goes well! So exciting that your baby will be here soon :)

Katie I love, love, love my sling! Its so easy to pop Oliver into, I can easily do it all on my own, and he loves been in it - he's asleep within five minutes!


----------



## bexxie

I need to get an easy to assemble and snug sling but not an across the body one can anyone advise me please?
x


----------



## Moongirl

Aww thanks girls!! Have had one pessary at 3pm and having some slight contractions so fingers crossed!!

:hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

bexxie - i have a baby bjorn active baby carrier and it is great.

PG - hope chloe is better soon!

moongirl - thinking about u and hope it is a speedy labour!

bunnyhop - congrats! love the name!


----------



## Windmills

I have a baby who just won't sleep!!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Moongirl - wishing you a speedy induction! 

Bunnyhop - congrats and gorgeous name

I am looking into getting a sling/carrier - but was wanting something could breast feed in as well in a 'look no hands' stylee - any ideas ladies??


----------



## Guppy051708

Try moby wrap! It's great for breastfeeding and carrying baby in many different positions hand free


----------



## laney_1981

Congrats bunnyhop

goodluck moongirl, hope you have a speedy labour, my thoughts are with you


----------



## Frufru

Congratulations Boudica and Bunnyhop :happydance:


I was given a baby bjorn carrier - it holds the baby facing you and is very easy to use. I have put Joni in it a couple of times, I would not say she 'likes' it but she tolerates it! She is a very nosy baby and likes to look around alot and the baby bjorn carried does restrict her ability to gaze at everything around her as it holds her head to your body. Like CG I would like an across body one that I could BF with - I did buy a hot sling,but unfortunately I did not accomodate for the fact that my boobs grew so significantly at the end of my pregnancy :doh: I can only get LO in it with the assistance of someone else and once she is in she is practically suffocated by my boobs so I just don't feel it is safe to use in the size I have.

I too have a baby who likes to stay awake all the time - the last couple of days she has stayed awake so much in the day she has had bags under her eyes!!!! When she sleeps it is usually for between an hour to 2 hours and she feeds every 2-3 hours. It is odd as you would think all the wide-awake time in the day would mean she slept longer at night but usually she wakes 2-2.5 hourly at night and saves her longer sleep times for the middle of the day when I can't nap at the same time :rolleyes:

Joni has had a fretful afternoon and is waking frequently even though she is fed, clean, a good temp, winded etc and is being really shouty. If you put her down to sleep she is awake within half an hour but if you pick her up and cuddle her she will sleep for loads longer. As much as I love our cuddles it is difficult to get the day-to-day jobs I need done holding her and sadly she does not count being in the baby bjorn carrier as being held - I am hoping that an across the body carried may fool her :haha:


----------



## Windmills

Daisy sounds very like Joni, she keeps herself awake all day for no real reason, and gets whingey and cranky because of it- but she still won't sleep! 
She must have worn herself out yesterday.. I got her to sleep at 10 and then went to bed myself, and she didn't wake up until half 5..! I feel great after so much sleep :lol: me and Vinny kept waking up and worrying and checking on her all night though :dohh:


----------



## maybebaby3

ooh katie - what a good night's sleep!

owen only wants 2 sleep when he is cuddled too! the moment you put him down he wakes up :dohh: he is realising the difference between cuddles and pram/crib! he was much better until this last week. he has sussed out what he prefers!


----------



## fluffpuffin

just wanted to update as we're home now. my little girl Isla Caris arrived after 20hr labour and attempted instrumental delivery via emergency c-section on 6th June at 6.40pm. she weighed 8lbs 1oz and is really gorgeous and worth the wait.


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations fluffpuffin, sounds like you had a hard time but I bet she's soo worth it :kiss:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Woo hoo!! Congrats Fluffpuffin :)


----------



## Sarahwoo

Congrats fluffpuffin!

CG I have the close parent sling, I don't know if you can breastfeed with it but it always sends Oliver to sleep, it holds him quite tight and I think it reminds him of been a bump lol! Steve has the morph from mamas and papas and when he's in that Oliver tends to be awake but content, he can look around more so I think that's why. He does sleep sometimes in it and looks very comfy!

Oliver also sleeps better laid on me or Steve, to start with. Just held him until he woke up but I've started putting him down when he's sleepy now, and he sleeps quite well on his own now.


----------



## muddles

bunnyhop said:


> Just letting you know i had a beautiful baby girl at home today called Autumn Willow x

Congratulations


----------



## modo

Congratulations FluffPuffin!!!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

congrats fluffpuffin!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Yay fluffpuffin!! Congratulations - love the name Isla.


----------



## sallyanne

Baby here at long last. Sophie Anne Louise Born 7th June weighing 6lb 8oz born at 22:11 by C-Section


----------



## muddles

sallyanne said:


> Baby here at long last. Sophie Anne Louise Born 7th June weighing 6lb 8oz born at 22:11 by C-Section

Congratulations.


----------



## Janny Wanny

I had my baby ....... Baby boy...Jared was 9lb 5 I had to get section due to failed induction :( in lots of pain and tired ...how is everyone?


----------



## muddles

*Janny Wanny* congratulations.


----------



## maybebaby3

yey congrats janny! :dance:


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations ladies! 
Janny, you kept saying he'd be big didn't you :lol:


----------



## laney_1981

Congrats Ladies

Janny that sounds exactly the same as mine, failed induction, c section and an over 9 pound baby. 

Dont worry the pain does subside and I didnt find it as sore as I anticipated it to be, it does get easier


----------



## insomnimama

Congrats Jenny!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Congrats Janny Wanny!

So who is left?! Any word from Smidge?! :)


----------



## muddles

Ok whilst my little guy has been napping instead of doing the washing up :lol: i have been searching the forum for any birth announcements I have missed so the list is up to date now. 

If anyone else who hasn't posted a birth announcement wants updating either pm me or put a post on here. Hope any May mummies who haven't had their baby yet are born soon as you must be soooooo fed up! :hugs:


----------



## jolou

congrats janney!!


----------



## wittylass

My baby was due 30th May and arrived Monday 31st May a little boy weighing 7lb 6 called
Alfie Anthony Brown 
sooooo perfect XXXXXXXX
congrats to all May mummies


----------



## muddles

wittylass said:


> My baby was due 30th May and arrived Monday 31st May a little boy weighing 7lb 6 called
> Alfie Anthony Brown
> sooooo perfect XXXXXXXX
> congrats to all May mummies

Congratulations


----------



## Cactusgirl

congratulations Janny and Wittylass!!

Janny - god I felt like my downstairs had gone 10 rounds with Mike Tyson!! It does get better!! Paracetomol is your friend!


----------



## Wiffie81

Finally I het to say my wee boy arrived on Saturday 12 th June at 5.02 am, 8lb2 m. We named him Jacob William Burnett. 

It was an epic 52 hour labour with forcep delivery. Still in hospital now recovering and learning the ropes, but he is so beautiful. The pain is something u forget whfn holding your wee one.

Congrats to all the other may mummies


----------



## Cactusgirl

Congratulations Wiffie!! 52 hours?! You deserve a medal!

x


----------



## muddles

Wiffie81 said:


> Finally I het to say my wee boy arrived on Saturday 12 th June at 5.02 am, 8lb2 m. We named him Jacob William Burnett.
> 
> It was an epic 52 hour labour with forcep delivery. Still in hospital now recovering and learning the ropes, but he is so beautiful. The pain is something u forget whfn holding your wee one.
> 
> Congrats to all the other may mummies

Congratulations and OMG at the length of your labour, you poor thing!


----------



## Josefin

Our son was born 1 June 02:00 at night, 16 days overdue. I was supposed to get induced the day before but it all started a few hours before that and 24 h later Theodor was born. 4,15 kg and 52 cm. I don't know how much that is in "american counting" :p He could hold his own head up allready when he was newborn! Everything went very well but now i have got an infectin in my uterus so i have to get antibiotics for that, but hopefully it will be okay soon:)


----------



## muddles

Congratulations *Josefin*


----------



## bexxie

just seen this-HUGE congrats

So will we be seeing you at NCT now,I am going with Harry tomorrow
xx


----------



## sue&bump

Finally..... my beautiful little Sophie Rose (team yellow turned pink !! :happydance:) arrived on 24th May, only 15 days late !! She weighed a healthy 8lb 1.5oz. Congrats to everyone else xx


----------



## LogansMama

Congrats to the newest mommys... and WOW on the length some of you wnet over due! Poor ladies - but so glad your babies are finally here. I know it was worth the wait!


----------



## Moongirl

hi everyone!

sorry for not updating you all.... 

My gorgeous son Alexander David was born on 9th June at 2.18am weighing 8lb 2oz. It was quite an eventful birth (is there any other kind!!) and i'll hopefully get time one day to write up my birth story!!! We were kept in hospital until yesterday because he had lost a bit too much weight but he's now feeding well and piling it on :) .... that does mean that he's feeding very regularly - around every 2-3 hours, but i'm hoping that will pass when he's fed up a bit :)

Congrats to all the may mummies and thank you everyone for your support during our wonderful journeys! Once things settle, i'll be back on the may mummies forum catching up!!!

:hugs:
xx


----------



## laney_1981

congrats to all the new may/June mums hope your settling in well to motherhood


----------



## A3my

congrats to all the new mums and the last few May babes. I cant believe how quickly May went! :cry::hugs: we are a lucky bunch x


----------



## Josefin

I'v done some counting and my son weight 9.15 lb. So you can change the 4.15 kg to that instead:)


----------



## muddles

Josefin said:


> I'v done some counting and my son weight 9.15 lb. So you can change the 4.15 kg to that instead:)

Have changed it.


----------



## Cactusgirl

Yay Moongirl!! Congratulations!

I feel sad now that May babies must all be here by now. We have been great!!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Cactusgirl said:


> Yay Moongirl!! Congratulations!
> 
> I feel sad now that May babies must all be here by now. We have been great!!

Couldn't agree more!! :)


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations to the final few May mummys!
It really is the end of that journey now I suppose, I'm sad because I doubt I'll ever do it again!! I miss third tri (although not the preeclampsia, bad moods and worrying :lol:)


----------



## abz

i thought there would be a massive amount to catch up on with me being gone for so long... i have no idea where the new may babies thread is :(


----------



## maybebaby3

it's in the lounge area abz! in b&b groups!


----------



## maybebaby3

it's called moms of april/may/june babies!


----------



## abz

i found it, thanks :D


----------



## grumpygal76

Please post my good news. Sean Daniel born on june 11 at 3:49 pm 7lbs 14 oz 21 in.


----------

